# Make It Free



## gregoryblackman

Hey guys, I've got a favor to ask. My book has gone up on B&N free, and I would like Amazon to price match. If anyone can spare a moment, and enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area.

I Think It Moved: 
B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2

My Escort Confessions:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-pussy-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-Pussy-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC

Any help would be appreciated, and I would be willing to help anyone else out. Thanks,

Gregory


----------



## PJJones

Yes, I'm going to do it right now! A favor from you, too, please. Naughty Little Schnitzel is free on Smashwords and soon to be on B and N.

Please also make it free on Amazon for me! Thanks. PJ

Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Naughty-Little-Schnitzel-ebook/dp/B005FG15PS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312488449&sr=1-1

Smashwords: 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/77841


----------



## PJJones

Done. I also tagged and liked. PJ


----------



## gregoryblackman

I appreciate it.  I have done the same, however, until it goes on B&N you're not likely to get it price matched.  Been looking around, and even with my own experience, they will not price match.  But I did it, and if it doesn't go free, when B&N uploads the book, please let me know and I will resend the information.

Thanks!


----------



## scl

I reported it and was going to download it from B&N, but they wanted my credit card info, so I'll wait until it's free in the kindle store.


----------



## Guest

These free books are worth every penny.


----------



## Christopher Hunter

And when it does go free on Kindle, boy oh boy! Never seen anything like it. Just the sheer power of a thousand downloads in less than a day!


----------



## JChris

Free books rule! Cheers to free books and the authors who publish them!


----------



## Jacqueline T Lynch

Done, Gregory.

By the way, here's mine: "The Current Rate of Exchange" - free on Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/77932

Here is Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FD4OF4


----------



## PJJones

Really? Thousands!!! Wow! I've had almost 400 in four days on Smashwords. Can't wait! 

Question, it's in que for premium distribution at SmashWords. Will it then go to B and N once it's premium? 

Gregory, best of luck to you on this. Let us know how  downloads go. 


Thanks, all.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Many thanks to everyone.

PJ, I wish .  Once accepted, it will take at least a week to ship, and then once it had shipped, it will take about two more weeks to appear in the store.  Not fun, I can tell you that.  But the reward is huge, which makes up for it.

I got you as well Jacqueline.  I would suggest both you and PJ also visit the Author Tag Exchange in this forum, as I've noticed no tagging support on either on your books.  It makes a great deal of difference.  Not at first, but once you get up to 50+ tags, which doesn't take long thanks to all the great people on this site, sales go up noticeably.


----------



## PJJones

Really? Thanks so much for that tagging tip. It's okay if it takes a month for my Amazon book to become free. I'm finishing up another novel, so hopefully it will be out when the free read is released here. Best of luck, Gregory!


----------



## Alain Gomez

So I assume if you want to make something free through Smashwords, you should take it off sale of B&N first so there's no overlap.

Can you still view your free sales through B&N?  Or do you have to wait for Smashwords to update?


----------



## PJJones

Yeah, maybe take it down. I never put Schnitzel for sale on B and N. I just uploaded it to Smashwords. Make sure it's formatted correctly so it gets premium. I recently uploaded Schnitzel to Kindle and have asked friends to report that it's free at Smashwords, but I guess it will need to go to bigger venues such as B and N for them to change the price.


----------



## Alain Gomez

PJJones said:


> Yeah, maybe take it down. I never put Schnitzel for sale on B and N. I just uploaded it to Smashwords. Make sure it's formatted correctly so it gets premium. I recently uploaded Schnitzel to Kindle and have asked friends to report that it's free at Smashwords, but I guess it will need to go to bigger venues such as B and N for them to change the price.


All of my stories are already in the premium catalog. I just opt out of B&N and Amazon because I prefer to be more hands on with them.

I am curious about the reporting though. Can you see your B&N sales on the pubit site even though it's sent through Smashwords?


----------



## gregoryblackman

Not sure myself sorry, my first book just went up free today, within the last 6 hours.  Though, I haven't seen one sale through B&N yet, even at free, so maybe it takes awhile.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

I would love to be able to go through B&N, but I live outside the States and they won't let me upload a book .


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife

The power of free is craaaaaaaaaazy on Amazon! and I even got a boost on BN too. The Gifts went free on Amazon (FINALLY) last saturday. (I made it free on Smashwords about 8 weeks ago) I uploaded through BN through pubit, and it's not necessary to take your book down there. Smashwords links to whats already there, and yes you can still see your sales on pubit. 

I already started a post about this, but just a recap..since last Saturday I'm at about 13,000 free downloads on Amazon ( in less than a week!!!!) and I've sold a little over 200 books of the other two books of my trilogy since it went free on Amazon....so Yeah free is definitely worth it!  Bn I was only selling like 2 books a month, now it has jumped to around 2 to 5 books a day. Sales are not great there, so I've heard, so that is a HUGE difference. 

Ill go report for you now 

Ps...Gregory it's even with all the reporting...it took about 4 or 5 weeks for Amazon to price match mine to free from BN.com so...get ready for a little bit of a wait!


----------



## Connie Chastain

Okay, I made my short story free on Smashwords, but they won't put it on B&N without an ISBN, and it don't have one. Any other way of making it free on Amazon?

A Family At Last
At Smashwords
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58137
At Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/A-Family-At-Last-ebook/dp/B004ZGATWE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304685198&sr=1-4


----------



## gregoryblackman

No other way, maybe sales but who knows when that will happen, though I believe Smashwords will assign an ISBN?  Sorry, I'm not exactly clear on that one, as a Canadian I get all mine free, but I have heard people on this forum talk about using smashwords own service for that.

Good luck,

Gregory


----------



## MJWare

Connie Chastain said:


> Okay, I made my short story free on Smashwords, but they won't put it on B&N without an ISBN, and it don't have one. Any other way of making it free on Amazon?
> 
> A Family At Last
> At Smashwords
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58137
> At Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Family-At-Last-ebook/dp/B004ZGATWE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304685198&sr=1-4


Smashwords will give (or permanently loan) you one. Just click on the "ISBN Manger" link in your dashboard (last link, on the left side).


----------



## PJJones

Since pubbing Naughty Little Schnitzel on Smashwords Sunday, I already have premium distribution and an ISBN. Now for the wait! 

Thanks, everyone for your advice, and Gregory for starting this thread. 

Hey, thatgirl, your sales jump is AMAZING!


----------



## Sharon Red

Done!


----------



## RobertY

Hi Everyone. I have did the Tell us about a lower price for all your books. I need help with mine. It has been free everywhere since it forst came out in early May. But Amazon is still listing it at .99

Please help me also.
Price list 0.00
Shipping 0.00

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Rashnar-Kantura-World-ebook/dp/B004ZZPU1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312552877&sr=8-1

Smashwords
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58241

Barnes&Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rashnar-robert-m-yelverton/1103318070

ITunes
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rashnar/id442886186?mt=11

Feedbooks
http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/20490/rashnar-book1-of-the-kantura-world-series

Diesel
http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000058241/Yelverton-Robert-M.-Rashnar/1.html

Plus there are more places. But you should be able to see why I am upset. It has been free at all those places and more since it came out in early May. There is no way in hell that Amazon spiders have not found it.


----------



## PJJones

Done, Robert. I can see why you are upset. This is taking a while for you.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Glad to hear that you guys have gotten some use from the thread, thought I was going to be talking to the crickets .

Excited to hear about the success the Gift has been having.


----------



## JJayKamp

Robert, I see that Kobo isn't listed among your links.  I've read that others have had their Kobo prices matched (as well as their Nook price), so maybe that's why the Amazon spiders haven't listed your book for free?


----------



## That one girl

I just made my short story Bleeding the Blind free on Smashwords. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/77241

Does Amazon catch on to free books on iBooks or Barnes and Noble first? I opted-out of Barnes and Noble because Smashwords format doesn't translate well to Nook. Should I opt in for Amazon to catch wind of the free price?


----------



## PJJones

TS, my book has been on Smashwords five days at 0 and it's still .99 on Kindle. From what I've read, it either needs to be on B and N or Itunes for Amazon to catch on.


----------



## That one girl

PJJones said:


> TS, my book has been on Smashwords five days at 0 and it's still .99 on Kindle. From what I've read, it either needs to be on B and N or Itunes for Amazon to catch on.


It should go free on iTunes within a day or two. I guess I should probably distribute it to B&N as well so it has more of a chance of going free soon. Thanks.


----------



## BrianKittrell

Would be thankful to get some help. I haven't been free since it came out in November, 2010.

http://www.amazon.com/zombie-apocalypse-Survivor-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B004AM5OIC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1312573709&sr=8-4 is the book.
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Dying-Times/Brian-Kittrell/e/2940011131851

Thanks in advance. Also the the ones above here that I saw.


----------



## RobertY

JJayKamp said:


> Robert, I see that Kobo isn't listed among your links. I've read that others have had their Kobo prices matched (as well as their Nook price), so maybe that's why the Amazon spiders haven't listed your book for free?


When ever I search for Rashnar on Kobo it does not come up. Even when I search my name only 2 of my books come up. I guess Rashnar is one that smashwords has not sent them. Kobo is very back logged.


----------



## RobertY

BrianKittrell said:


> Would be thankful to get some help. I haven't been free since it came out in November, 2010.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/zombie-apocalypse-Survivor-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B004AM5OIC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1312573709&sr=8-4 is the book.
> http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Dying-Times/Brian-Kittrell/e/2940011131851
> 
> Thanks in advance. Also the the ones above here that I saw.


Done


----------



## PJJones

Done, Brian. Liked it, too. This is definitely becoming the 'make it free' thread.


----------



## marshacanham

I've had three books go the free route...the first caught me totally by surprise, just after I first dipped a toe into the self-pubbing waters, so I had no idea it was a GOOD thing, and I panicked and wrote Amazon a dozen emails until they restored the price. It was never officially marked down to free anywhere for any of the bots to pick it up, but there was a week long promo sale at SW offering it with a coupon...hardly something I would have thought worthy of a price match by the Big A, but match it they did.  So they do watch SW.

*snort*

The second book was deliberate, and it took about two weeks after I lowered the price at SW for it to trickle through to Barnes and Noble, Sony, and Apple...and for it to be picked up by Amazon.  


This third time, I started back in mid June, lowering it at SW.  The price change went through everywhere, but the only Amazon bot that picked it up was Amazon UK, where it's been free for over a month.  Finally last Friday, it was picked up on this side of the pond, but only after I had a lot of friends click on the dufus to report a lower price at B &N.  They didn't seem to care that it was free at SW this time around, but the B & N notification nudged it over the edge.

I guess the point of all that is, you can't tell what is going to work, SW or B & N.


----------



## CJArcher

One of my books is free at the moment at Amazon US. I made it free a bit over a week ago at SW. To my surprise it filtered through within 2 days to B&N and iTunes. I'd always thought B&N took forever to make changes. Amazon eventually made it free about 2 days ago and it's gone gangbusters. It's currently #20 free but got as high as #12. So far there's been over 10,000 downloads and I've seen an immediate bump with my other books. I'm hoping that bump will continue as people get around to reading the freebie, liking it and go looking for my other books.

Good luck everyone. For me, the freebie has been great exposure. Now if only I could get the UK to go free too...


----------



## BrianKittrell

Thanks a bunch, folks. Fingers crossed here.


----------



## JJayKamp

CJ, I see your free book is also very high on iTunes.  Hooray!


----------



## Gordon Ryan

Amazon seems unwilling to match the free price unless it is free on Barnes & Noble.  They don't really care about Smashword pricing, at least until the retail distribution makes it free elsewhere.  Then, on the two occasions where I had my books free on Kindle, I also wrote to Amazon asking them to please price match.  They respond with a standard "we reserve the right to determine price . . ." statement, but then they eventually did price match.  I am keeping one of my books free indefinitely.  The spin off sales have been extraordinary and quadrupled my sales on the series (Book one is free, with four more in the series, plus one combined bundle that has them all in one Kindle edition)

I clicked and reported the above books as free elsewhere for those that left a BN link.  I did not report them as free on Smashwords.

Good luck with the effort.  

GR


----------



## 40977

I just went free last night on Amazon.de for _Haunting At Heidelburgh Mansion_ - http://www.amazon.de/Haunting-Heidelburgh-Mansion-Ticket-ebook/dp/B005F0WS5K/ (broke my DE BBoS for the first time, woot!)

Nothing yet on US or UK.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Thanks everyone for help, and the great conversation.  I think we've helped a few people out here.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Congrats Tracy, how long did it take you?


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

2 questions...
I'm on Nook via Pub-it....but it wont allow me to lower my price under .99
How do I make it free?

When Amazon makes a book free, what happens to royalties?  Do you get any? Or is it all about exposure?
Thanks!


----------



## CJArcher

No roytalties, Jason. I'm doing it for the exposure and the flow-on effect to my other books, especially the sequel. I strongly suggest you have other books available and price them at $2.99 or higher to take advantage of the 70% royalty rate.  I think going free (if you can get Amazon to match) is better than advertising. There's no up-front cost to you and all the important blogs and sites will list your book without you even asking - Pixel of Ink, Bargain eBooks etc.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

I have two quick questions.

Is this the only way to make a book free on amazon?

Also, can you also change a free book to a price at a later date? 

I appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## Alain Gomez

SimonSmithWilson said:


> I have two quick questions.
> 
> Is this the only way to make a book free on amazon?
> 
> Also, can you also change a free book to a price at a later date?
> 
> I appreciate any help. Thank you.


Sometimes Amazon will pick books randomly to put on sale or for free. But you have to kind of be "in the spotlight" already if you know what I mean 

Amazon will always price match. So, yes, you can change it back. Just change the price on Smashwords, let it trickle to the other channels and Amazon will switch.


----------



## Alain Gomez

I could use some make it free love:

Celebrity Space - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HD66P4

It's currently listed for free on itunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/celebrity-space/id442984609?mt=11

Price 0.00
Shipping 0.00

Thanks guys!


----------



## RobertY

Done!

Oh, and 'Rashnar' just went freeeeeeeee....

Not that many downloads yet as it just did so. But I can not believe how it has shot up in the rankings!

I emailed Amazon yesterday and put every link I could find where 'Rashnar' was free. Then asked them why are they still charging when everyone else was free. They replied last night that they would be making 'Rashnar' free with in 48 hours. It is now freeeeee....


----------



## gregoryblackman

This is great to hear, mine just went free within the hour.  Went to check if I had just one sale today, and found 79 downloads for the first part of my novel.  Needless to say, it put a smile on my face!

I don't know if this thread helped anyone or not, but I would like to thank everyone!


----------



## Alain Gomez

RobertY said:


> Done!
> 
> Oh, and 'Rashnar' just went freeeeeeeee....
> 
> Not that many downloads yet as it just did so. But I can not believe how it has shot up in the rankings!
> 
> I emailed Amazon yesterday and put every link I could find where 'Rashnar' was free. Then asked them why are they still charging when everyone else was free. They replied last night that they would be making 'Rashnar' free with in 48 hours. It is now freeeeee....


Yay! They are good about replying to emails. Sometimes things just slip through the cracks in their system.


----------



## Rick Chesler

Free?!


----------



## Alain Gomez

Rick Chesler said:


> Free?!


That's the goal...


----------



## jwholmes2011

I'm letting my most recent book 'the gnome book' go for free this week...just as soon as I figure out how...lol.


----------



## Sharon Red

jwholmes2011 said:


> I'm letting my most recent book 'the gnome book' go for free this week...just as soon as I figure out how...lol.


Haha I actually heard it is a challenge to get that set up, please post instructions if you do!


----------



## tawnytaylor

Reported it, Brian. Best of luck!


BrianKittrell said:


> Would be thankful to get some help. I haven't been free since it came out in November, 2010.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/zombie-apocalypse-Survivor-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B004AM5OIC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1312573709&sr=8-4 is the book.
> http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Dying-Times/Brian-Kittrell/e/2940011131851
> 
> Thanks in advance. Also the the ones above here that I saw.


----------



## 40977

AdriannaWhite said:


> Congrats Tracy, how long did it take you?


About five days from the book being available on iTunes to being free on Amazon DE, another two days I think for Amazon UK. Still not free in the US.


----------



## tawnytaylor

Reported it Alain. I hope it works!


Alain Gomez said:


> I could use some make it free love:
> 
> Celebrity Space - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HD66P4
> 
> It's currently listed for free on itunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/celebrity-space/id442984609?mt=11
> 
> Price 0.00
> Shipping 0.00
> 
> Thanks guys!


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

Thanks for this thread! I've been lurking/reading...it's fascinating the success some of you are seeing with free books. I can see the attraction, when you have a lot of books to sell at regular price. Something to consider when I get there...


----------



## tawnytaylor

I'm curious to hear how you were able to get this to work.

I've made one of my books free on smashwords, added it to the BN and Amazon distribution (it was previously only distributed to Apple and the other distribs), while it's still loaded on those sites via Kindle and Pubit. According to Smashwords, it was shipped to BN on July 28th, but I'm seeing no price change on BN. Nor am I seeing a second listing on BN for the same book with the free price. Hasn't shipped to Amazon yet.

Did I miss a step?

Thanks in advance for any insight you can share.


ThatGurlthatlife said:


> The power of free is craaaaaaaaaazy on Amazon! and I even got a boost on BN too. The Gifts went free on Amazon (FINALLY) last saturday. (I made it free on Smashwords about 8 weeks ago) I uploaded through BN through pubit, and it's not necessary to take your book down there. Smashwords links to whats already there, and yes you can still see your sales on pubit.
> 
> I already started a post about this, but just a recap..since last Saturday I'm at about 13,000 free downloads on Amazon ( in less than a week!!!!) and I've sold a little over 200 books of the other two books of my trilogy since it went free on Amazon....so Yeah free is definitely worth it! Bn I was only selling like 2 books a month, now it has jumped to around 2 to 5 books a day. Sales are not great there, so I've heard, so that is a HUGE difference.
> 
> Ill go report for you now
> 
> Ps...Gregory it's even with all the reporting...it took about 4 or 5 weeks for Amazon to price match mine to free from BN.com so...get ready for a little bit of a wait!


----------



## jwholmes2011

I just made "A Gnome Army" free on Smashwords, but it's still in processing on KDP...would like to get it free there as well...


----------



## PJJones

Naughty Little Schnitzel went free on Smashwords 11 days ago. I've had over 500 downloads and it gave my slow sales of my other  books a boost. It's been premium on Smashwords for a week. I'm still waiting for B and N to list it, so Amazon will price match.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

Sorry for waking up an older thread, I didn't want to create a topic that people spoke about last week, but I did have a question. If a book is free on smashwords, amazon are informed, will they change price to match? Books are not on B&N, don't plan them to be either, but I have read of books that are only on smashwords being matched. If it was on kindle for free would be amazing, but it won't be the end of the world if it is not. So, will kindle match smashwords? If so what is the time frame? 

Thank you


----------



## RobertY

Amazon pretty much ignore my smashwords price. But the I hammered them with ALL the links to where my book was free. Still ignored. Then I emailed them directly and asked what their problem was and put all the links in an email. It was changed with in 24 hours to free.

Oh, plus the peeps on this thread were also doing the report a lower price thing.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

Thank you for the reply. I will contact them directly and see if anything happens.


----------



## Guest

Let's see... I have one last detail that needs clearing up and maybe someone can help.

So, is it best to un-publish the "free" book on Pub It once it gets approved for Premium Distribution on Smashwords?

This may also answer TawnyTaylor's question as well!  

Thanks!
Z


----------



## PJJones

Robert, you emailed them directly? Could you please tell me how you worded it? What email did you use for them? 

My book is free on Nook and Smashwords. Friends have reported it, and then I even tweaked the book and reuploaded it. Still, it's .99 cents.


----------



## RobertY

PJJones,

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/general-questions.html?ie=UTF8&browse_node_id=508510

I used the email option.

I do not have the exact wording that I used because the email is sent through their web site instead of your own email program.

But I did give the all the information such as date it was published, it was published for free from the start, every single link to all sites that carried my book, informed them that myself and many others have been using the books "tell us about a lower price" link.

I also kind of nicely ask them what their problem was because it has been free from release for three months, why can't they price match.

I also told them that I did this to drive up sales for my other books and would be staying free. (possibly this is why they did change it to free)

Hope this helps.


----------



## PJJones

Yes, yes, this does. Thanks! I noticed a surge in sales shortly after it went free on Smashwords and now sales are slowing down again. I want to pick up the momentum. Thanks so much!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

That may not work.  I sent the same message to them before mine went free and was told that they do not accept emails regarding price-matching.  Of course, they DID make it free a day later .  I guess it depends on who answers your email.

Adrianna/Gregory


----------



## PJJones

Well, Naughty Little Schnitzel is FREE! Victorine's suggestion to tweak the book and reupload worked!


----------



## Christine Kersey

I'm trying to get my book, _Suspicions_, to go free on Amazon. Would you guys help out?

Amazon link: http://amzn.to/n2BdGU

Barnes and Noble link where it's currently free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/suspicions-christine-kersey/1101303520?ean=2940011140075&itm=1&usri=suspicions%2bkersey

Thank you!


----------



## RobertY

done



Christine Kersey said:


> I'm trying to get my book, _Suspicions_, to go free on Amazon. Would you guys help out?
> 
> Amazon link: http://amzn.to/n2BdGU
> 
> Barnes and Noble link where it's currently free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/suspicions-christine-kersey/1101303520?ean=2940011140075&itm=1&usri=suspicions%2bkersey
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## PJJones

Christine, your link isn't working and for some reason, my copy/paste isn't working, either.


----------



## RobertY

Odd, it works for me perfectly. I just tried it again.


----------



## Christine Kersey

Thanks to those of you who helped. Hopefully my book will be free soon.


----------



## PJJones

Worked for me this time. I have no idea what's up with my computer. Christine, a suggestion would be to make a few tweaks and then upload it again. Amazon might catch the free price on the upload.


----------



## Christine Kersey

PJJones said:


> Worked for me this time. I have no idea what's up with my computer. Christine, a suggestion would be to make a few tweaks and then upload it again. Amazon might catch the free price on the upload.


I think I'll try that when I get home from work this evening. Thanks for your help!


----------



## BellaStreet

I'm working my way on reporting everyone's free prices on their Amazon pages here, and would love it if you would do the same for me. I love this community and the way author's are so supportive of others. You guys rock!

Please report this price: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-z-word-bella-street/1103800836

to my Amazon page: http://www.amazon.com/Word-Apocalypse-Babes-ebook/dp/B0054DW2UE

Thanks so much!


----------



## BellaStreet

Okay, officially reported everyone. May all our books be FREE!


----------



## Christine Kersey

Done.


----------



## RedTash

I got that "our discretion" email, marked it as unhelpful, and wrote again. The second time, I got an email stating that my opinion would be shared for future site updates...it sounded as if they have had several complaints about not being able to go free by *our* own choice. I guess we'll see how it shakes out. In the meantime, readers can download Kindle format for free on Smashwords, so that's where I steer people. Consequently, I've had 120 DL of my short on Smashwords, vs. 1 from Amazon in the same timeframe. 

(If you'd like to report it as free, the links to both are in my sig, thanks!)


----------



## Arthur Mackeown

I began publishing on Smashwords a couple of months ago, and have several free short stories, some of which are being downloaded in fairly large numbers, with good reviews. I would like to publish these same stories on Amazon, but I understand that Amazon puts a price on them of $0.99, which defeats the object of the excercise. How do I get them on Amazon for free?

Thanks.


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Can I ask for some make it free in the US love:
It Could Happen Again - Amazon US

It's currently listed for free on: 




  It Could Happen Again - Amazon UK

Price 0.00
Shipping 0.00

I'll squeel elsewhere, but a quick note: it works well. Do get all of your ducks lined up, author pages, tags, etc. The moment it went FREE on the UK site, I received an uptick in sales with my other titles! 
(note: B&N is currently not responding well to price changes. Apple was FAST, Amazon UK matched less than 48 hours)

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Guest

Sonia Rumzi said:


> Can I ask for some make it free in the US love:
> It Could Happen Again - Amazon US
> 
> It's currently listed for free on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It Could Happen Again - Amazon UK
> 
> Price 0.00
> Shipping 0.00
> 
> I'll squee elsewhere, but a quick note: it works well. Do get all of your ducks lined up, author pages, tags, etc. The moment it went FREE on the UK site, I received an uptick in sales with my other titles!
> (note: B&N is currently not responding well to price changes. Apple was FAST, Amazon UK matched less than 48 hours)
> 
> Thank you for the help!


Done!


----------



## BellaStreet

Y'all, it worked! THANK YOU SO MUCH! My book just went free on Amazon! Woot!

http://www.amazon.com/Word-Apocalypse-Babes-ebook/dp/B0054DW2UE


----------



## Karly Kirkpatrick

How do I get a 'link' for iTunes? Every time I try to access it online, it throws me into iTunes and I can't get a link.

My book (Into the Shadows) is free on SW and iTunes, but not on B&N. Have people doubled up on that? Meaning, done the extended distr. from SW to B&N even if you have your book thru PubIt, just so it shows free? I'm dying for this to go free!

Thanks!


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Karly Kirkpatrick said:


> How do I get a 'link' for iTunes? Every time I try to access it online, it throws me into iTunes and I can't get a link.


Google is your best friend: type in your name, book title and the magic word, ibook - then scan down the results to find your preview page... 




Reported it free for you and praying it converts yesterday!

Cheers, -Sonia


----------



## Chris Turner

Hi guys,

Can you make these short stories free? They're free on itunes/b&n.
I am doing the same for people in this post

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/a-simple-lens/id458599934?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/A-Simple-Lens-ebook/dp/B005HI2KWG

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/sundered-lineage/id455139515?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/Sundered-Lineage-ebook/dp/B005F9RMAW

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-brain-machine/id458599936?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/The-Brain-Machine-ebook/dp/B005HI2KJE

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/tournament-at-bergum/id455614695?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/Tournament-at-Bergum-ebook/dp/B005HI2KSK

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/magical-entities-are-not-for/id455139606?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/Magical-Entities-Are-Sale-ebook/dp/B005HI30C0

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/81959
http://www.amazon.com/The-Dragon-of-Skar-ebook/dp/B005HI2KLC

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/82008
http://www.amazon.com/Benevolent-Influence-ebook/dp/B005HI4XSA

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/tempting-yerva
http://www.amazon.com/Tempting-Yerva-ebook/dp/B005HI2KQC

cheers!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

That is quite the clusterf**k of a list , if you can separate them and PM me, I will add them to my list on another thread.

But I've let Amazon know about the prices already, and the others above me. I have some myself if anyone would be so kind.

I Think It Moved:

B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2

My Escort Confessions:

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-pussy-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-Pussy-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## Chris Turner

Adrianna: I reordered the list, sorry about the c..f.  Also, PM'ing you the updated list.  And, I reported all your books.


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Chris & Adrianna, may the winds of change make your books free! -Sonia


----------



## Chris Turner

Sonia: Thanks! . . . I tagged your book earlier.


----------



## Karly Kirkpatrick

Thanks for help finding the link!


----------



## RedTash

Has anyone reported mine as free?  The Smashwords link is the one on the left, in my signature. The amazon link is the one on the right. Thanks in advance!

I'm not getting anywhere with their customer service. I don't think they're reading my (very polite) emails. 

Thanks in advance. I'm getting a lot of downloads on Smashwords, next to none on amazon.


----------



## Christine Kersey

I'm frustrated with Amazon. My book, _Suspicions_, has been free on B&N for nearly 3 weeks, I've had a number of people do the "report lower price" thing and I've contacted customer support. Still not free. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Z

Also looking for a little help, as Amazon hasn't yet made this book free. If anyone could report the lower price on this book, it would be appreciated.

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Gossip-Ghouls-Zombies-Lipstick-ebook/dp/B0057AQMXW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314203249&sr=1-1#_

B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-gossip-ghouls-z/1104729117?ean=2940011433863&itm=1&usri=the%2bgossip%2bghouls.

I"ll try to return the favor. Thanks.


----------



## Colette Riley

Christine Kersey said:


> I'm frustrated with Amazon. My book, _Suspicions_, has been free on B&N for nearly 3 weeks, I've had a number of people do the "report lower price" thing and I've contacted customer support. Still not free. I don't know what else to do.


I just reported it again Christine. Not sure if it will help but it's worth a shot


----------



## TLH

I'd like to make my book free on Amazon but I uploaded directly to B&N via pubit and it won't let me price it at free. Are all of you distributing to B&N via Smashwords?


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Correct, I believe going through Smashwords is the only way right now.


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey guys! Can I jump in here? I'll go back and see who hasnt been made free yet and try to help by reporting.

My novella, Elfbitten, just went free on B&N via Smashwords today.

Heres the B&N link:http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077

Heres the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## A.D. Bloom

Hello, all. 
I've clicked and clicked and told Amazon about all the books in this thread that are available at lower prices from other ebook sites. 
Now, I need your help, too.
I'd like my short story _Morituri _ to be free for kindle readers on Amazon. It's already free on a number of other sites, but Amazon hasn't taken notice and dropped the price yet. I'd appreciate it if you would click the link on the _Morituri _ page and let them know.

_Morituri _ on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Morituri-ebook/dp/B005FY5ZPG/

on Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/morituri-ad-bloom/1104808153

on iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/morituri/id456620262?mt=11

It's available for a price of $0.00 with $0.00 shipping on both B&N and iTunes.

Thanks very much, y'all! I appreciate your help! I'll keep checking this thread so I can help out anyone else who posts with a similar request.


----------



## Christine Kersey

Colette Riley said:


> I just reported it again Christine. Not sure if it will help but it's worth a shot


Thank you! We'll see what happens.


----------



## Z

Just so you know, I've also been reporting your books.  Thanks to any who
reported mine and good luck!


----------



## RedTash

ShaunaG said:


> Hey guys! Can I jump in here? I'll go back and see who hasnt been made free yet and try to help by reporting.
> 
> My novella, Elfbitten, just went free on B&N via Smashwords today.
> 
> Heres the B&N link:http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
> 
> Heres the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


Hey, Shauna, your B&N free version has your Shauna name instead of your pen name. I reported the price, but I bet it won't take until you change the author name to match. Just FYI.


----------



## Nadine

Did it, and also liked it.  Good luck!!  Glad to help out.


----------



## Christine Kersey

Thanks for everyone's help. _Suspicions_ just went free! Yay!


----------



## Chris Turner

_Tempting Yerva_ just went free . . . thanks guys!
http://www.amazon.com/Tempting-Yerva-ebook/dp/B005HI2KQC


----------



## Z

Just wanted to say The Gossip Ghouls also went free today.
Thanks for anyone who might have reported it!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Hi Everyone,

I am going over the thread and reporting any book that isn't showing up free yet.

If I could have some help with mine--it's free on Smashwords now here:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/30013

hopefully at B& N soon--I'll let you know when I see it there.

Here's my link on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## ShaunaG

RedTash said:


> Hey, Shauna, your B&N free version has your Shauna name instead of your pen name. I reported the price, but I bet it won't take until you change the author name to match. Just FYI.


Yeah it's because Smashwords lists your real name as the "publisher" but the author name is the same.

I think this link may work better: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## ShaunaG

T.S. Welti said:


> Everyone who's posted in this thread has gone free, except me.


I'm not free yet either. I have reported you though, a couple of times.

I wonder if multiple sites listing it for free helps or if Amazon only cares about B&N. Done anyone know or have theories?

Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
And here is my All Romance Ebooks link (free): https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-elfbitten-578135-140.html

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## RedTash

T.S. Welti said:


> Everyone who's posted in this thread has gone free, except me. I reported all of yours and now they're free.


I'm not free, either. I don't think they will do it no matter how many report...I'm giving up.


----------



## RedTash

ShaunaG said:


> I'm not free yet either. I have reported you though, a couple of times.
> 
> I wonder if multiple sites listing it for free helps or if Amazon only cares about B&N. Done anyone know or have theories?
> 
> Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
> And here is my All Romance Ebooks link (free): https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-elfbitten-578135-140.html
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


My theory is that they use an algorithm that includes sales factors & trends. If they have strong predictive data that going free on one of your books will make your other sales take off, they'll do it. If not, they won't. And they have said in their emails that they will not disclose their criteria for going free (before it even occurred to me to ask).

Shauna, you look like a strong candidate to me.


----------



## D.M. Trink

I reported Shauna's new link on B&N and also T.S. Welti's


----------



## Chris Turner

Don't despair with the books guys. Only 1 of mine, out of 8 went free. Who knows how amazon kindle decides when/what goes for $0.00?

DM Trink
ShaunaG
T.S. Welti
Red Tash:

I reported all your books. Hope it happens fast.

I would note:

Red Tash, DM Trink . . . Amazon doesn't really care about smashwords prices from what I gather. You've got to get them on B&N/ITunes then I think you have a chance to get them free.

Here's my books that are still at $0.99: Maybe if you could give them a reporting, if not already? It could be sheer # of requests that tips the hat...thanks! 

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sundered-lineage-chris-turner/1104729010?ean=2940011432286&itm=17&usri=chris%2bturner
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/sundered-lineage/id455139515?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/Sundered-Lineage-ebook/dp/B005F9RMAW

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tournament-at-bergum-chris-turner/1104773500?ean=2940011447730&itm=14&usri=chris%2bturner
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/tournament-at-bergum/id455614695?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/Tournament-at-Bergum-ebook/dp/B005HI2KSK

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-brain-machine/id458599936?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/The-Brain-Machine-ebook/dp/B005HI2KJE

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/a-simple-lens/id458599934?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/A-Simple-Lens-ebook/dp/B005HI2KWG

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/magical-entities-are-not-for-sale-chris-turner/1104728733?ean=2940011437656&itm=2&usri=chris%2bturner
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/magical-entities-are-not-for/id455139606?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/Magical-Entities-Are-Sale-ebook/dp/B005HI30C0

The other 2 haven't made it onto B&M/Itunes so I won't even bother putting them here.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

MikeAngel said:


> These free books are worth every penny.


Free means no pennies, please...LOL


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thanks Chris--as soon as it is free on B&N I'll post the link.

I just finished reporting yours and did Red Tash's earlier.

Here's hoping for all of us T.S!


----------



## Eileen

I will work my way through the thread and help "make it free."

Would appreciate some help with mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Sweetwater-American-ebook/dp/B0037263PO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314313061&sr=8-2

free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sweetwater-american-eileen-cruz-coleman/1104562272?ean=2940011411991&itm=1&usri=

and here is my other eBook: http://www.amazon.com/Rumpel-Cursed-Tales-Novel-ebook/dp/B00408ASDW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314314011&sr=1-1

free on smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/24944

thank you, all! Kindleboards rocks.


----------



## Eileen

Jacqueline T Lynch said:


> Done, Gregory.
> 
> By the way, here's mine: "The Current Rate of Exchange" - free on Smashwords:
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/77932
> 
> Here is Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FD4OF4


done!


----------



## Eileen

Connie Chastain said:


> Okay, I made my short story free on Smashwords, but they won't put it on B&N without an ISBN, and it don't have one. Any other way of making it free on Amazon?
> 
> A Family At Last
> At Smashwords
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58137
> At Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Family-At-Last-ebook/dp/B004ZGATWE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304685198&sr=1-4


done.


----------



## Eileen

T.S. Welti said:


> Have you had any luck going free?
> 
> I emailed Amazon about my short story Bleeding the Blind being free on iTunes and they told me that they set their retail prices at their discretion. That was a week ago and they still haven't changed it to free.
> 
> It's now free on Smashwords, iTunes, and B&N, but still not free on Amazon.
> 
> If anyone could tell me what to do or report the lower price I would be so grateful.
> 
> Barnes and Noble
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bleeding-the-blind-ts-welti/1104561023?ean=2940011454301&itm=1&usri=bleeding%2bthe%2bblind
> 
> iBooks
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/bleeding-blind-a-short-story/id455164724?mt=11
> 
> Smashwords
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/77241


done!


----------



## ShaunaG

Thanks for the help guys! Every time I come to the thread I re-do everyone who isnt free yet.

Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
And here is my All Romance Ebooks link (free): https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-elfbitten-578135-140.html

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## Eileen

ShaunaG said:


> Hey guys! Can I jump in here? I'll go back and see who hasnt been made free yet and try to help by reporting.
> 
> My novella, Elfbitten, just went free on B&N via Smashwords today.
> 
> Heres the B&N link:http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
> 
> Heres the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


done!


----------



## Eileen

D.M. Trink said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am going over the thread and reporting any book that isn't showing up free yet.
> 
> If I could have some help with mine--it's free on Smashwords now here:
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/30013
> 
> hopefully at B& N soon--I'll let you know when I see it there.
> 
> Here's my link on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


done!


----------



## Eileen

ShaunaG said:


> Thanks for the help guys! Every time I come to the thread I re-do everyone who isnt free yet.
> 
> Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
> And here is my All Romance Ebooks link (free): https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-elfbitten-578135-140.html
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


just reported it again for good measure. hope you go free!


----------



## ShaunaG

Thanks Eileen, I got you again!

Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
And here is my All Romance Ebooks link (free): https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-elfbitten-578135-140.html

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## gregoryblackman

I've reported everyone in the last two pages.  Thanks everyone for keeping this going.


----------



## Loves

Goooo, Free!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/79419

(Free)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mean-Switch-ebook/dp/B005G84AV6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314334658&sr=8-1

(Hasn't gone free on Amazon... yet.)


----------



## Izzy Hammerstein

gregoryblackman said:


> Hey guys, I've got a favor to ask. My book has gone up on B&N free, and I would like Amazon to price match. If anyone can spare a moment, and enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area.
> 
> AMAZON LINK: http://www.amazon.com/Jonathan-Rush-Star-Academy-ebook/dp/B005BJ3J6M/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
> 
> Website:
> URL: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/jonathan-rush-and-the-star-academy-gregory-blackman/1104561784?ean=2940011420344&itm=4&usri=jonathan%2brush
> Price: 0.00
> Shipping 0.00
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, and I would be willing to help anyone else out. Thanks,
> 
> Gregory


You're going Free also?


----------



## D.M. Trink

Got both of yours Eileen-thanks for reporting mine.


----------



## ShaunaG

Checking in and re-reporting

Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
And here is my All Romance Ebooks link (free): https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-elfbitten-578135-140.html

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## PJJones

Shauna, your covers are gorgeous and I'm sure a free read will drive even more traffic to your books. I reported your book. Did you also tweak it and then upload again? Best of luck.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Tried that for my books...no luck so far


----------



## ShaunaG

PJJones said:


> Shauna, your covers are gorgeous and I'm sure a free read will drive even more traffic to your books. I reported your book. Did you also tweak it and then upload again? Best of luck.


Thanks PJ!

Can you tell me what you mean by tweak it and upload it? Do you mean reupload the book on Amazon? Is that what you did?


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'm making my short story collection free in preparation for release of a trilogy:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/53307

(I can't make it free on B & N since I don't live in the US)


----------



## ShaunaG

Patty Jansen said:


> I'm making my short story collection free in preparation for release of a trilogy:
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/53307
> 
> (I can't make it free on B & N since I don't live in the US)


Patty I reported for you. Are you distributing to the different publishers through smashwords? That's how we're getting our books free on Barnes and Noble, our smashwords versions are showing up there.

Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
And here is my All Romance Ebooks link (free): https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-elfbitten-578135-140.html

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Re-posting my links here, if anyone can mark them as cheaper, that would be great.

I Think It Moved: 
B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2

My Escort Confessions:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-pussy-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-Pussy-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## Chris Turner

I reported all the books on the last 2 pages, even the smashwords ones (though my suspicion is that amazon only considers B&N & itunes for price-lowering). Hope you all get free!

Here's a couple of mine to report if you can. Already managed to get a couple free in past few days thanks to you guys for reporting! 

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sundered-lineage-chris-turner/1104729010?ean=2940011432286&itm=17&usri=chris%2bturner
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/sundered-lineage/id455139515?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/Sundered-Lineage-ebook/dp/B005F9RMAW

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/the-dragon-of-skar/id460312950?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/The-Dragon-of-Skar-ebook/dp/B005HI2KLC

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-brain-machine-chris-turner/1105098924?ean=2940011464560&itm=11&usri=chris%2bturner
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-brain-machine/id458599936?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/The-Brain-Machine-ebook/dp/B005HI2KJE

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-simple-lens-chris-turner/1105098319?ean=2940011458705&itm=8&usri=chris%2bturner
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/a-simple-lens/id458599934?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/A-Simple-Lens-ebook/dp/B005HI2KWG

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/magical-entities-are-not-for-sale-chris-turner/1104728733?ean=2940011437656&itm=2&usri=chris%2bturner
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/magical-entities-are-not-for/id455139606?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/Magical-Entities-Are-Sale-ebook/dp/B005HI30C0


----------



## gregoryblackman

Reported all books for free pricing.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

Hi Guys~ I've been following all of your threads about going free and have diligently adhered to all processes for doing so. I am free everywhere but Amazon now.

I understand (and have implemented) that taking a URL link from a site (like Apple) that lists your book for free and then C&P it in the," tell us about a lower price," underneath the author's rankings, helps get it free on Amazon.

I would be MIGHTY grateful if you guys would paste the following link (from Apple/iBooks) to my _Death Whispers_ page at Amazon: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/death-whispers-book-1-death/id432458543?mt=11

Some of you already know to then paste it by clicking on the sentence underneath my ranking that says: "tell us about a lower price." It is self-explanatory from there. Here is the DW product page link on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Death-Whispers-Book-ebook/dp/B004ULVYAU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314547736&sr=8-2

Thank any and all of you so much! It's been a *tad* frustrating...lol!

Tamara


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

I just did yours. It goes without saying that I'll be reciprocal ! Thank you!


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up again! Good luck everyone and thanks for the help!

Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
And here is my All Romance Ebooks link (free): https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-elfbitten-578135-140.html

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

ShaunaG said:


> Caught up again! Good luck everyone and thanks for the help!
> 
> Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
> And here is my All Romance Ebooks link (free): https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-elfbitten-578135-140.html
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


Hey ShaunaG, just to let you know your all romance link isn't needed, your book isn't free there.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

No problem. Don't forget to check out this thread too.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,78571.0.html


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Sent them in to Amazon for price matching, would be happy if you could do the same:

I Think It Moved: 
B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2

My Escort Confessions:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-pussy-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-Pussy-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## ShaunaG

Thanks for the reminder - I forgot I changed that price.

Also, I've tweaked my MS and reuploaded it to Amazon as recommended, it went live again this morning, so we'll see if it makes it go free any faster.


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey everyone! Looks like the "Make it Free" thread isnt as popular now. I've gone and reported everyone here, if you guys could do the same for me, I'd really appreciate it!

Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## Laura Lond

Just got your book's 0.00 price reported Tamara.  Hope it helps!


----------



## amiblackwelder

ShaunaG said:


> Hey everyone! Looks like the "Make it Free" thread isnt as popular now. I've gone and reported everyone here, if you guys could do the same for me, I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


nice covers


----------



## yomamma

Could I ask for a couple smacks of the 'make it free' button from you guys?

I'm trying to make this one free: http://www.amazon.com/Wicked-Games-ebook/dp/B004QT6ZN2/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314576014&sr=8-12

It's currently free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wicked-games-jill-myles/1100740205

Thank you! going back and doing the same for others in this thread


----------



## Chris Turner

Just reported everyone since my last post on page 6.



T.S. Welti said:


> Through my careful sleuthing around the boards, it seems that it takes a couple of weeks to go free once it's been reporting. Keeping my fingers crossed for us.


Not sure about the 2 wk thing. I don't think anybody had reported my stories until I joined this thread, and within a day or so, one story went free.

Any idea why amazon doesn't let authors set their books to $0.00? I have my own suspicions, but I'm kind of leery of posting them.


----------



## ShaunaG

Re-reported everyone.

Thanks, Ami!

Chris, I think, aside from the obvious monetary issue, they may be afraid of having a Smashwords environment. Smashwords is just inundated with poor quality work and tons of it is free. I think they could be afraid of losing credibility against competitors.


----------



## nomesque

Chris Turner said:


> Any idea why amazon doesn't let authors set their books to $0.00? I have my own suspicions, but I'm kind of leery of posting them.


Control. I think they simply want to manage the number of freebies available in the Kindle store, to achieve the greatest number of sales of priced books as possible. Fair enough.


----------



## Chris Turner

ShaunaG, Nomesque:

Good points.  Probably a mix of both your ideas from amazon's point of view.  I was also thinking that they may have a problem with runaway downloads if their servers spend most of their time delivering free content that is not earning them money.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller

Tamara Rose Blodgett said:


> Hi Guys~ I've been following all of your threads about going free and have diligently adhered to all processes for doing so. I am free everywhere but Amazon now.
> 
> Thank any and all of you so much! It's been a *tad* frustrating...lol!
> 
> Tamara


Done.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller

Dam_Good_Publishing said:


> I would definitely like to get in on this thread! I've already been reporting the authors on the last three pages and will continue to do so.
> Thanks for the help.  Maybe Amazon will start to notice me finally.


Done


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

I second that, my publisher just told It Could Happen Again just went *FREE* moments ago too! Thank you, thank you!

FWIW, it seems price matching Apple _and_ B&N made this happen, not the UK going free.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Hi Everyone,

I'm catching up on any I've missed.(Got Jill, Tamara, Melanie's, Adriana's) (Thanks to all who reported it free on Smashwords!)

My book is now free on B&N and I would appreciate anyone who reports it for me.
Thanks!
Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY

B&N link :
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/crimson-eyed-dragon-d-trink/1100079031?ean=2940011136252&itm=2&usri=the%2bcrimson%2beyed%2bdragon


----------



## ShaunaG

Re-reported those who needed it. Congratz to those who went free - totally jealous!

Here are mine:

Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

I have not consented to the new Terms of Service, which were implemented without any announcement and without the ability to accept or reject them. My continued participation on the forum is related only to addressing this issue and cannot be construed as implied consent.  9/21/2018


----------



## yomamma

Got Dam_Good_Publishing, got ShaunaG, and got DM Trink. 

Mine is still not free (sniff).

Here it is on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Wicked-Games-ebook/dp/B004QT6ZN2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314716486&sr=8-1

Here it is on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wicked-games-jill-myles/1100740205?ean=2940011458934&itm=4&usri=jill%2bmylwa

Thanks guys!!


----------



## tawnytaylor

Done. Also reported Dam_Good's and Jill's books.

Good luck!



ShaunaG said:


> Re-reported those who needed it. Congratz to those who went free - totally jealous!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## Chris Turner

Reported new people on this page.

These are two of the last ones not to go free:

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/the-dragon-of-skar/id460312950?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/The-Dragon-of-Skar-ebook/dp/B005HI2KLC

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-simple-lens-chris-turner/1105098319
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/a-simple-lens/id458599934?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/A-Simple-Lens-ebook/dp/B005HI2KWG

5 of the other shorts have gone free. Thanks a million guys - really!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Brain-Machine-ebook/dp/B005HI2KJE
http://www.amazon.com/Sundered-Lineage-ebook/dp/B005F9RMAW
http://www.amazon.com/Tournament-at-Bergum-ebook/dp/B005HI2KSK
http://www.amazon.com/Magical-Entities-Are-Sale-ebook/dp/B005HI30C0
http://www.amazon.com/Tempting-Yerva-ebook/dp/B005HI2KQC


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

Here's my first book FREE on iBooks:
http://itunes.apple.com/book/the-book-of-biff-1/id397765040?ls=1

Here it is stubbornly not free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Book-Biff-Target-Practice-ebook/dp/B0044KMOG0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5

Thanks for the reporting help!


----------



## RedTash

I just went free on iBooks.  Is it worth telling amazon for the 4th time?


----------



## Sharon Red

RedTash said:


> I just went free on iBooks. Is it worth telling amazon for the 4th time?


I would think so.


----------



## Aynoit Ashor

Hello. I'm asking for help making my novella _Sixty-7 free.

B&N Link http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sixty-7-aynoit-ashor/1102622437?ean=2940011465512&itm=2&usri=aynoit%2bashor#CustomerReviews

Amazon Link http://www.amazon.com/Sixty-7-Family-Secrets-ebook/dp/B004V0W5U8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314805932&sr=1-1

Thank you.

P.S. I've reported everyone before me who is not (currently) free._


----------



## ShaunaG

RedTash said:


> I just went free on iBooks. Is it worth telling amazon for the 4th time?


For the 4th time? Girl, I report four times an hour lol.

Re-reported everyone! Good luck! I appreciate the reciprocity!

Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## D.M. Trink

Reported Chris H and Aynoit's this time and reported again RedTash's and Shauna's.

Any help on mine is appreciated!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/crimson-eyed-dragon-d-trink/1100079031?ean=2940011136252&itm=2&usri=the%2bcrimson%2beyed%2bdragon

Thanks!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Re-reported everyone, would appreciate any help on my book as well.

I Think It Moved: 
B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2

My Escort Confessions:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-pussy-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-Pussy-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## ShaunaG

I am dying! My jealousy of everyone else's books going free is killing me!

Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## Kathelm

I need to get in on this. I'll be going through the backlog to report everyone.

Here's my Smashwords link:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/85061

Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Smite-Me-Dark-One-ebook/dp/B005K21VDI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314840382&sr=8-1

Thanks


----------



## AdriannaWhite

I'm resurrecting this thread as I've got a new book free on B&N, and if all you good folks can tag my for a lower price. Kathelm, your the only one I haven't sent yet, so I did yours now.

My information is:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/A-Moonlit-Night-ebook/dp/B005HXCSNM/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314927992&sr=1-4
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1105126708?ean=2940011474705&itm=4&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Price: 0.00

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks,
Adrianna


----------



## ShaunaG

I've re-reported everyone. I keep reporting people I've already reported, hoping the sheer volume of our reports will make them switch them, hope people are doing the same for me.

Kathelm, I did report yours, but it's the general consensous that it needs to be free on B&N or Ibooks before Amazon will price match, smashwords wont make a difference. So if you get it free on one of those sites, please share those links.

Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## Kathelm

> Kathelm, I did report yours, but it's the general consensous that it needs to be free on B&N or Ibooks before Amazon will price match, smashwords wont make a difference. So if you get it free on one of those sites, please share those links.


Thanks for the tip. It should go live on one of those sites after the expanded distribution falls into place. I'll be sure to be back with the new links.

Adrianna, I submitted yours, and tagged it for good measure.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

I appreciate it.  And Shauna, that's a great idea, one that I completely forgot.  I'll go back and redo some of them now.


----------



## Guest

Hi All!

Finally mine went free, would a few of you mind making Amazon aware?

http://www.amazon.com/Seventh-Sister-Parched-book-ebook/dp/B005GMUU8O/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1104738223?ean=2940011473029&itm=16&usri=the%2bseventh%2bsister

It took so long!

But dang Shauna what is going on with Amazon I'll report it free again... it's crazy that they're sitting on it.


----------



## Guest

ShaunaG said:


> I've re-reported everyone. I keep reporting people I've already reported, hoping the sheer volume of our reports will make them switch them, hope people are doing the same for me.
> 
> Kathelm, I did report yours, but it's the general consensous that it needs to be free on B&N or Ibooks before Amazon will price match, smashwords wont make a difference. So if you get it free on one of those sites, please share those links.
> 
> Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


Just reported it again--let's see what happens!


----------



## yomamma

I just wanted to update and say mine DID just go free on Amazon. So B&N on Monday - Amazon by EOD Thursday. I don't know why it went so fast (but I'm not complaining!) - maybe it has to hit a certain sales volume on B&N? I don't know.


----------



## yomamma

Also, I just went back and re-reported everyone that posted in the past 2 days. Good luck!


----------



## Chris Turner

Let'sWrite123, ShaunaG, Adrianna:

Reported your books.

This is the last of mine yet to go free. It was just uploaded to B&N so I'm hoping amazon will $0 it with a few reports. Cheers,

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/benevolent-influence-chris-turner/1105098382?ean=2940011457180&itm=1&usri=benevolent%2binfluence
http://www.amazon.com/Benevolent-Influence-ebook/dp/B005HI4XSA


----------



## Guest

Chris Turner said:


> This is the last of mine yet to go free. It was just uploaded to B&N so I'm hoping amazon will $0 it with a few reports. Cheers,
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/benevolent-influence-chris-turner/1105098382?ean=2940011457180&itm=1&usri=benevolent%2binfluence
> http://www.amazon.com/Benevolent-Influence-ebook/dp/B005HI4XSA


Reporting it now!


----------



## HAGrant

Hello, everybody. What a great thread.

(1) I just downloaded my novel Lost Cargo on Smashwords and made it free there.

(2) I published through B&N myself (not through Smashwords). I changed the price on B&N tonight, but it hasn't changed on the website yet.

QUESTION: I need to wait for it to be free on B&N before I ask Amazon to make it free?


----------



## Chris Turner

HAGrant:

Yes, get it free on B&N and/or itunes first, then post the link in this thread with the amazon link, and it will go free.  When?  That's the million dollar question.


----------



## HAGrant

Thanks, Chris.   It's 1:00 a.m. here. Tomorrow I'll start marking people's books to go free on Amazon.

Update: well, B&N won't let me make it free. Since it's free on Smashwords, I hope they'll change it.


----------



## Guest

ShaunaG said:


> I've re-reported everyone. I keep reporting people I've already reported, hoping the sheer volume of our reports will make them switch them, hope people are doing the same for me.
> 
> Kathelm, I did report yours, but it's the general consensous that it needs to be free on B&N or Ibooks before Amazon will price match, smashwords wont make a difference. So if you get it free on one of those sites, please share those links.
> 
> Here is my B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


Shauna, got this from Amazon:

I see that 'Leila Bryce Sin' offers Elfbitten (A Taryn Malloy Fantasy) for $2.99 on our website as well as on BN.com . Its free with Shauna Granger. I'm sorry for any misunderstanding this has caused.

Currently, Amazon does not offer a price match guarantee versus other websites or offline retail stores. However, I've forwarded this to our Kindle team to look into the issue and take further action.

I hope this helps. Thanks for your interest in Kindle.

Thank you for your recent inquiry. Did I solve your problem?


----------



## ShaunaG

Letswrite123 said:


> Shauna, got this from Amazon:
> 
> I see that 'Leila Bryce Sin' offers Elfbitten (A Taryn Malloy Fantasy) for $2.99 on our website as well as on BN.com . Its free with Shauna Granger. I'm sorry for any misunderstanding this has caused.
> 
> Currently, Amazon does not offer a price match guarantee versus other websites or offline retail stores. However, I've forwarded this to our Kindle team to look into the issue and take further action.
> 
> I hope this helps. Thanks for your interest in Kindle.
> 
> Thank you for your recent inquiry. Did I solve your problem?


Yeah, everyone who e-mails amazon about price matching gets the same " Amazon does not offer a price match guarantee" reply. But thank you for trying! That was really awesome of you! It's frustrating that smashwords lists my real name as the publisher, but it's the same author name. Amazon is just trying to tap dance.

Re-reporting everyone!


----------



## Guest

Yeah Shauna, it really sounds like they're sort of confused. 

What's interesting is, they've actually checked the B&N website! 

But it sounds like they're saying they set the novel for free under Shauna Granger but not under Leila Bryce Sin. 
But I don't see an Elfbitten free under Shauna Granger. Is it me or are they saying there are two books?

Hmmm....


----------



## ShaunaG

Letswrite123 said:


> Yeah Shauna, it really sounds like they're sort of confused.
> 
> What's interesting is, they've actually checked the B&N website!
> 
> But it sounds like they're saying they set the novel for free under Shauna Granger but not under Leila Bryce Sin.
> But I don't see an Elfbitten free under Shauna Granger. Is it me or are they saying there are two books?
> 
> Hmmm....


I publish on B&N and Smashwords and distribute through Smashwords. So if you look at the B&N page there's a spot that says "All Available Formats" and two links. The one distributed through Smashwords shows my real name, but when you click on it and it switches the page to the free price it shows LB Sin as the Author and was down in the details box shows me as the publisher. Its weird. I dont know why Smashwords does it this way. I've emailed Amazon myself, I fully expect to get the stock "no guarantee" response. I have both my real name and pen name on Amazon on the same account so they can't act like they don't know both names are me. But I'm not the first to get frustrating responses from KDP and trying to go free.


----------



## HAGrant

I'm new to everything here and appreciate your help.

Last night I put my novel Lost Cargo on Smashwords and made it free. 

I understand this is the FREE chain of events:
(1) Smashwords
(2) B&N
(3) Amazon

My problem: I published directly with B&N, not through Smashwords. Any clues how to get B&N to make it free? They don't have a lower price pulldown menu like Amazon does.

Update: I've been told the best way to get it to by free on B&N and Amazon is distribute to everybody else through Smashwords, and B&N and Amazon will price match to Apple.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thanks so much everyone--I did go free overnight!

I will keep checking back and reporting any of those that I have missed.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Guest

Chris Turner said:


> This is the last of mine yet to go free. It was just uploaded to B&N so I'm hoping amazon will $0 it with a few reports. Cheers,
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/benevolent-influence-chris-turner/1105098382?ean=2940011457180&itm=1&usri=benevolent%2binfluence
> http://www.amazon.com/Benevolent-Influence-ebook/dp/B005HI4XSA


Chris, check out this strange reply I got from Amazon. They offered me a $1.00 coupon. WTH... I was going to use it to buy your book but that goes against the principle of being free. Hmmm... If it doesn't go free, I'll regroup.

Hello,

I understand that you are interested in purchasing the Kindle book "Benevolent Influence".

Amazon does not offer a price match guarantee versus other websites or offline retail stores.

However, as an exception to our standard policy I've applied a promotional credit in the amount of $1.00 to your account. When you make your next Kindle purchase, any available promotional balance on your account will automatically apply to your order total. You'll see the promotion amount applied in your Order Details once the purchase completes. These promotional funds can only be used on Kindle books sold by Amazon.com and cannot be applied to Kindle books sold directly by the publisher.

You can use the promotions balance of $1.00 to place your order for the Kindle book "Benevolent Influence". For your convenience I'm providing you the direct link for the Kindle book "Benevolent Influence" :


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Crap, let's hope this isn't the end of free books. I've still got three more that need to go free before that happens. We all knew this would happen eventually. I've reported all the books above, and I'm reposting mine if anyone can report it for a lower price. Thanks,

Adrianna

A Moonlit Night:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/A-Moonlit-Night-ebook/dp/B005HXCSNM/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314927992&sr=1-4
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1105126708?ean=2940011474705&itm=4&usri=adrianna%2bwhite

I Think It Moved: 
B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2

My Escort Confessions:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-pussy-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-Pussy-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## Guest

ShaunaG said:


> I publish on B&N and Smashwords and distribute through Smashwords. So if you look at the B&N page there's a spot that says "All Available Formats" and two links. The one distributed through Smashwords shows my real name, but when you click on it and it switches the page to the free price it shows LB Sin as the Author and was down in the details box shows me as the publisher. Its weird. I dont know why Smashwords does it this way. I've emailed Amazon myself, I fully expect to get the stock "no guarantee" response. I have both my real name and pen name on Amazon on the same account so they can't act like they don't know both names are me. But I'm not the first to get frustrating responses from KDP and trying to go free.


Shauna, I see what's going on. You're going to probably have to un-publish the book on Pub It because the person at Amazon is using that one to say, it's $2.99 on Barnes & Noble under the author Leila Bryce Sin. It sounds like since B&N has a price option, then they're keeping the price option on Amazon.

Z


----------



## Guest

AdriannaWhite said:


> Crap, let's hope this isn't the end of free books. I've still got three more that need to go free before that happens. We all knew this would happen eventually. I've reported all the books above, and I'm reposting mine if anyone can report it for a lower price. Thanks,
> 
> Adrianna
> 
> A Moonlit Night:
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/A-Moonlit-Night-ebook/dp/B005HXCSNM/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314927992&sr=1-4
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1105126708?ean=2940011474705&itm=4&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
> 
> I Think It Moved:
> B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2
> 
> My Escort Confessions:
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-pussy-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-Pussy-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


Hey Shauna,

I'll report one tomorrow (A Moon Night). I don't want to over report 

But I've found a way to get across the coupon thing. I'm going to let them know great. I'll use it for Shauna's book but that still leave's Chris's book unfree. And end with COULD YOU PLEASE, JUST MAKE THEM FREE--but I'm not going to yell like that


----------



## ShaunaG

Letswrite123 said:


> Shauna, I see what's going on. You're going to probably have to un-publish the book on Pub It because the person at Amazon is using that one to say, it's $2.99 on Barnes & Noble under the author Leila Bryce Sin. It sounds like since B&N has a price option, then they're keeping the price option on Amazon.
> 
> Z


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Its annoying because I know for a fact other authors didnt have to take their B&N down. But I'm willing to try anything. I emailed them but haven't heard back from them. This new coupon thing is a little scary but I dont think they'll give up free books because too many of the other major sellers offer them.

I'm taking Elfbitten down from B&N and it's "Processing" right now. In the meantime, I'm re-reporting you all.

Here are mine:

B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


----------



## Guest

ShaunaG said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Its annoying because I know for a fact other authors didnt have to take their B&N down. But I'm willing to try anything. I emailed them but haven't heard back from them. This new coupon thing is a little scary but I dont think they'll give up free books because too many of the other major sellers offer them.
> 
> I'm taking Elfbitten down from B&N and it's "Processing" right now. In the meantime, I'm re-reporting you all.
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> B&N link (free):http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Elfbitten/Leila-Bryce-Sin/e/2940011443077
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2


Yeah, I don't know it's so hard to do when it's a great business move for them as well!
It's interesting...
Anyway, I'll reply to the email they sent me, letting them know it's NOT $2.99 on B&N.


----------



## ShaunaG

Okay! The only listing on B&N is the one distributed through Smashwords and there cannot be any confusion!

So here's the link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1

Thanks so much for you help! I hope I'm as much of a help to you all!


----------



## Guest

ShaunaG said:


> Okay! The only listing on B&N is the one distributed through Smashwords and there cannot be any confusion!
> 
> So here's the link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1
> 
> Thanks so much for you help! I hope I'm as much of a help to you all!


Done!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Thanks for all the help, re-reported a few of the others that still haven't came free.


----------



## ShaunaG

Re-reported everyone. Z, it's been a while since you posted your links, may want to put them up again.

Good luck everyone!

P.S. I did get the stock "yes we sometimes match, no we dont guarantee it" response from Amazon.

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## Guest

ShaunaG said:


> Re-reported everyone. Z, it's been a while since you posted your links, may want to put them up again.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> P.S. I did get the stock "yes we sometimes match, no we dont guarantee it" response from Amazon.
> 
> My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


Here are my links!

http://www.amazon.com/Seventh-Sister-Parched-book-ebook/dp/B005GMUU8O/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1104738223?ean=2940011473029&itm=16&usri=the%2bseventh%2bsister

I got the guarantee on mine too, as I reported my own as well...

I haven't heard anything back from yours, so hopefully their working on it. And, from what I read earlier, the _we sometimes guarantee_ email is the good email.
Hopefully yours go free in a few days.

Adrianna, I'll be reporting yours tomorrow!
Z


----------



## Chris Turner

Letswrite123 said:


> Chris, check out this strange reply I got from Amazon. They offered me a $1.00 coupon. WTH... I was going to use it to buy your book but that goes against the principle of being free. Hmmm... If it doesn't go free, I'll regroup.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I understand that you are interested in purchasing the Kindle book "Benevolent Influence".
> 
> Amazon does not offer a price match guarantee versus other websites or offline retail stores.
> 
> However, as an exception to our standard policy I've applied a promotional credit in the amount of $1.00 to your account. When you make your next Kindle purchase, any available promotional balance on your account will automatically apply to your order total. You'll see the promotion amount applied in your Order Details once the purchase completes. These promotional funds can only be used on Kindle books sold by Amazon.com and cannot be applied to Kindle books sold directly by the publisher.
> 
> You can use the promotions balance of $1.00 to place your order for the Kindle book "Benevolent Influence". For your convenience I'm providing you the direct link for the Kindle book "Benevolent Influence" :


LetsWrite123:

Weird with the coupon thing. Don't know what to say. Hope they are not phasing out free ebooks, but like Adrianna says, too many vendors support it so amazon can't throw it away (I hope).

Benevolent Influence is still not free, maybe some more reports would help, or I've maxed out the free option?

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/benevolent-influence-chris-turner/1105098382
http://www.amazon.com/Benevolent-Influence-ebook/dp/B005HI4XSA

ShaunaG, Adrianna, LetsWrite123:

Reported your books. Taking a long time for you guys?



HAGrant said:


> My problem: I published directly with B&N, not through Smashwords. Any clues how to get B&N to make it free? They don't have a lower price pulldown menu like Amazon does.
> 
> Update: I've been told the best way to get it to by free on B&N and Amazon is distribute to everybody else through Smashwords, and B&N and Amazon will price match to Apple.


HAGrant:

Best thing is to publish through smashwords. They take a bit of a cut, but worth it in terms of being able to make books free on B&N.


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

I'm trying the "tweak the file and upload it again" technique.

Crosses fingers.


----------



## ShaunaG

Went through an re-reported everyone who still isnt free. Good luck everyone! Hope you're having a nice holiday weekend!

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

I [finally] went FREE on the first which happened to coincide with book 2 in my Death Series' release. It was everything the seasoned Indie authors said it would be and I am eternally grateful for their shared advice. Without this, for most of us [Indies] it is difficult to get the exposure necessary to develop a fan/reader base. The best thing about it is my book is now where it belongs; in the hands of readers!

Thanks to those of you that C&P my free links to Amazon so they'd be aware of their competitors "free" status and price-match.


----------



## Guest

You know what?

It's just so upsetting that we have to go through this to make our books free in order to gain exposure!

And, B&N is pretending like they don't have a description for my free book The Seventh Sister!

Anyway, I blew off some steam and blogged about it. Now I have half the steam I had earlier.


----------



## Martin Perry

I think I need another push with these. Pretty please folks!

Legacy Universe: Prize Fighting
B&N - http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Legacy-Universe/Martin-Perry/e/2940011468797
Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Universe-Prize-Fighting-ebook/dp/B005FCCE3O/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315165309&sr=1-3

Legacy Universe: Wandering Man 
B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/legacy-universe-martin-perry/1105098665?ean=2940011468780&itm=1&usri=legacy%2buniverse%2bwandering%2bman%2ba%2bshort%2bstory
Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Universe-Wandering-Short-ebook/dp/B005FCCE2K/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315165309&sr=1-2

It'd be pretty terrible if Amazon got rid of free. It encourages sales IMO.


----------



## Guest

Martin Perry said:


> I think I need another push with these. Pretty please folks!
> 
> Legacy Universe: Prize Fighting
> B&N - http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Legacy-Universe/Martin-Perry/e/2940011468797
> Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Universe-Prize-Fighting-ebook/dp/B005FCCE3O/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315165309&sr=1-3
> 
> Legacy Universe: Wandering Man
> B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/legacy-universe-martin-perry/1105098665?ean=2940011468780&itm=1&usri=legacy%2buniverse%2bwandering%2bman%2ba%2bshort%2bstory
> Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Universe-Wandering-Short-ebook/dp/B005FCCE2K/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315165309&sr=1-2
> 
> It'd be pretty terrible if Amazon got rid of free. It encourages sales IMO.


You might want to look into this, Martin but B&N doesn't have a descriptions/overviews published for your free books.


----------



## Martin Perry

Yeah, I think I need to talk to Smashwords. They also list as two versions of the same book. Wandering Man has versions listed, and Prize Fighting is one of them but you can't search for Prize Fighting as far as I can see. Not good.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Give B&N some time.  It took my book about a month before the descriptions started popping up.  The only problem was it caused a few bad reviews (as nowhere did it say the word count, they were short stories, and I assume the reader's thought it would be a full book).


----------



## Guest

AdriannaWhite said:


> Give B&N some time. It took my book about a month before the descriptions started popping up. The only problem was it caused a few bad reviews (as nowhere did it say the word count, they were short stories, and I assume the reader's thought it would be a full book).


Ohhh... OK... I actually was giving them time until I got an email from customer service saying that Smashwords didn't send the description over. BUT--I used to work in inside sales, so I know it only takes one person who's ill-informed to start at sh** storm...

That may be happening here. I'll see.


----------



## valeriec80

Hello all!

I've reported everyone in the thread who isn't free already. (Good luck, Shauna!!!)

I'd appreciate some reporting for my book.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-ebook/dp/B002G99RSO/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

iTunes: 




(Crap! I now see that the title is just a wee bit different. I'm going to tweak that in kdp in case it makes a difference.)


----------



## Romi

Okay I read back and think I got everyone; here are my free submissions if anyone wouldn't mind reporting, thanks! 

*Awkward Memoirs From Little India:
*
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Awkward-Memoirs-Little-India-ebook/dp/B005L9A64U/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315185058&sr=1-3
Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/awkward-memoirs-from-little/id462817105?mt=11

*Awkward Memoirs From Actual India:*

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Awkward-Memoirs-Actual-India-ebook/dp/B005L9VJJQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1315185105&sr=8-3
Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/awkward-memoirs-from-actual/id462837554?mt=11


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Letswrite123 said:


> Ohhh... OK... I actually was giving them time until I got an email from customer service saying that Smashwords didn't send the description over. BUT--I used to work in inside sales, so I know it only takes one person who's ill-informed to start at sh** storm...
> 
> That may be happening here. I'll see.


Would love to hear if it works, keep me posted. I'm waiting on two others right now.


----------



## ShaunaG

Happy Labor Day!

Re-reported Adrianna, Romi, Valeriec, Z, Martin and Chris.

My book went free on B&N on 8/24, so yes, it feels like it's taking forever, but I know it's not that bad since some people have said it took as many as 8 weeks from smashwords to Amazon. So I'm trying to stay positive.

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## Chris Turner

ShaunaG, Martin Perry, Valeriec80, Romi:

Reported your books


----------



## ShaunaG

Morning check in and re-report!

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## AdriannaWhite

I feel your pain Shauna, every day it's the first thing I check 

Re-reported.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi, I'm trying to make a short story free on amazon if anyone is willing to report it. Thanks!

on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Friend-Flirts-Romantic-Stories-ebook/dp/B0056VBOB2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315329479&sr=1-1

on nook:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-hot-girls-friend-lisa-scott/1103844658?ean=2940011398506&itm=1&usri=the%2bhot%2bgirl%2bs%2bfriend


----------



## valeriec80

Re-reported everyone. Here are my links if you've got a chance.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-ebook/dp/B002G99RSO/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/breathless-v-j-chambers/1018689168?ean=2940000707364&itm=7&usri=v%2bj%2bchambers

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Wow, not sure if anyone reported me or not, but I'm free!  (And the funny thing is, this short story is free anyway if you download a sample from my short story collection.  It's just a different way to get it out there.)  Thanks! Good luck everyone.  I'll look through the thread and report anyone still waiting.


----------



## valeriec80

I reported you Lisa!

Glad it went through for you.


----------



## Lisa Scott

valeriec80 said:


> I reported you Lisa!
> 
> Glad it went through for you.


I've been trying for a while. You must've been the straw the broke their back! Just reported you. Good luck!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Re upping my links if anyone new can help me out as well. Thanks,

A Moonlit Night:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1105383243?ean=2940011474705&itm=3&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/A-Moonlit-Night-ebook/dp/B005HXCSNM/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315366398&sr=1-4

I Think It Moved: 
B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2

My Escort Confessions:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-pussy-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-Pussy-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC

Thanks guys, you've been great.


----------



## Guest

Ok... so I've resulted to practically begging.... And I'll continue to beg until they do it! LOL!


----------



## Guest

AdriannaWhite said:


> Would love to hear if it works, keep me posted. I'm waiting on two others right now.


Will do!


----------



## Francis Xavier

This thread explains a lot. Could someone please help me get my book reported?

Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/82336

Kindle: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/82336

Thanks


----------



## Francis Xavier

Oops! My cut and paste didn't work 

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Guild-Fallen-Clowns-ebook/dp/B005IA88LU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314293317&sr=8-1

SW: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/82336


----------



## ShaunaG

Trying to stay positive! Re-reporting everyone who needs it!

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## Guest

Dam_Good_Publishing said:


> You guys really are the best. I have been trying to get my book free for so long, and it wasn't until I found this thread...what maybe a week ago? Not even two weeks ago, and In the Beginning (first book of my series) just went free.
> 
> I thank you all so much!
> 
> I am going back to find anyone new that I can help. Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> This thread is the only thing that has ever worked. Ever, ever, ever.


This is good to know that it still works...

I'm writing out of things to say!

*"Please see that this book is free on B&N. 
(Then the links go below)*

Is this general wording everyone's using?

I've been saying a little more, like --* it appears to be authors intention to have the book free on Amazon as well.*


----------



## Guest

Francis Xavier said:


> Oops! My cut and paste didn't work
> 
> Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Guild-Fallen-Clowns-ebook/dp/B005IA88LU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314293317&sr=8-1
> 
> SW: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/82336


Hey Francis, it needs to be free on B&N for you to even have a fighting chance--Apple will do too I think.
Z


----------



## valeriec80

Letswrite123 said:


> This is good to know that it still works...
> 
> I'm writing out of things to say!
> 
> *"Please see that this book is free on B&N.
> (Then the links go below)*
> 
> Is this general wording everyone's using?
> 
> I've been saying a little more, like --* it appears to be authors intention to have the book free on Amazon as well.*


I'm not sure what you need wording for. All I'm doing is clicking on the little "Report Lower Price" link underneath the ranking and putting in the links to B&N. I don't even see a place there for narrative. ?? 

I've re-ported you all. My links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-ebook/dp/B002G99RSO/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/breathless-v-j-chambers/1018689168?ean=2940000707364&itm=7&usri=v%2bj%2bchambers

Fingers crossed!

(I think we should throw Shauna a party when they finally make Elfbitten free.)


----------



## Aynoit Ashor

Thank you all so much!  I am free as of sometime over night and have had over 850 downloads of my free book!   My paid book has picked up a bit too.   Thanks again and I have re-reported those in need.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

ShaunaG said:


> Trying to stay positive! Re-reporting everyone who needs it!
> 
> My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


Do you have an apple link (itunes) I was having trouble, but I think a couple pages back I added an apple link with my B and N link. Maybe it made a difference? 

I tried to look for your book for an apple link but I couldn't find it. Is it available? I'm not good at navigating itunes at all.


----------



## Guest

valeriec80 said:


> I'm not sure what you need wording for. All I'm doing is clicking on the little "Report Lower Price" link underneath the ranking and putting in the links to B&N. I don't even see a place there for narrative. ??
> 
> I've re-ported you all. My links:
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-ebook/dp/B002G99RSO/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/breathless-v-j-chambers/1018689168?ean=2940000707364&itm=7&usri=v%2bj%2bchambers
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> (I think we should throw Shauna a party when they finally make Elfbitten free.)


LOLOLOL (at myself!)

I guess I'm doing way too extra...

I've never seen that link. I've been emailing Customer Service! 

Thanks for the info!

BTW-- just reported yours and everyone else's the RIGHT way!

Here are my links again:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Seventh-Sister-Parched-book-ebook/dp/B005GMUU8O
B&B: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1104738223
I-tunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-seventh-sister-parched/id462937453?mt=11


----------



## Francis Xavier

How do you get it free on B&N? They are like Amazon and won't let me set it for free.


----------



## Guest

Francis Xavier said:


> How do you get it free on B&N? They are like Amazon and won't let me set it for free.


You have to choose to distribute to B&N via Smashwords and wait until B&N publishes the product page.

Also, just finished reporting everyone the proper way.

Valerie
Shauna
Romi
Chris
Martin
Adrianna


----------



## Aynoit Ashor

Letswrite123 said:


> LOLOLOL (at myself!)
> 
> I guess I'm doing way too extra...
> 
> I've never seen that link. I've been emailing Customer Service!
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> BTW-- just reported yours and everyone else's the RIGHT way!
> 
> Here are my links again:
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Seventh-Sister-Parched-book-ebook/dp/B005GMUU8O
> B&B: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1104738223
> I-tunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-seventh-sister-parched/id462937453?mt=11


Done.


----------



## ShaunaG

valeriec80 said:


> (I think we should throw Shauna a party when they finally make Elfbitten free.)


Aw! Thanks! <3



Letswrite123 said:


> I've never seen that link. I've been emailing Customer Service!


Oh no! LOL!

Re-reporting everyone! I'm not free on Itunes yet - that seems to take much longer for smashwords to update. But I'm not worried about that. B&N usually workds.

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller

My book *Everybody vs The Ferret 1* is now free on Amazon. It happened within a week of it going free on B&N and Apple. I reported it once for each site and there it went. I actually thought I would have a few weeks for my editor to deliver book 3 for me. I guess a couple of days difference wouldn't matter that much.

I had concerns that no one would get it for free but it is now #19 with free humor books. And it has only been a day... maybe, but I still have no sales (at all) for September. Wow this really is a horrible horrible month for me. My worst ever.


----------



## Scott Daniel

Well, let's see if this free idea works for me, too:

Born Again
Amazon- http://www.amazon.com/Born-Again-ebook/dp/B004RUXBQE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314981422&sr=1-1

Thank you!


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> My book *Everybody vs The Ferret 1* is now free on Amazon. It happened within a week of it going free on B&N and Apple. I reported it once for each site and there it went. I actually thought I would have a few weeks for my editor to deliver book 3 for me. I guess a couple of days difference wouldn't matter that much.
> 
> I had concerns that no one would get it for free but it is now #19 with free humor books. And it has only been a day... maybe, but I still have no sales (at all) for September. Wow this really is a horrible horrible month for me. My worst ever.


I've had sales but I was doing triple better in August, opposite of a lot of people. Really weird.

Being nice and giving some new people some free love reporting. Good luck.


----------



## valeriec80

PJ Lincoln said:


> Well, let's see if this free idea works for me, too:
> 
> Born Again
> Amazon- http://www.amazon.com/Born-Again-ebook/dp/B004RUXBQE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314981422&sr=1-1
> 
> Thank you!


PJ--We need a link for where it's free, so Amazon can price match. B&N and iTunes seem to work the best.

Checking in and reporting the nonfree books on this thread. My links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-ebook/dp/B002G99RSO/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/breathless-v-j-chambers/1018689168?ean=2940000707364&itm=7&usri=v%2bj%2bchambers
Apple: 




Thanks again!

Anyone mind else mind sharing a timeline from the time you reported to the time Amazon made it free?


----------



## Guest

Dam_Good_Publishing said:


> I once tried months ago (probably a year now) but never made it and flipped it back to pay everywhere. I decided to give it a go again and then I found this thread.
> 
> My first post in this thread to get it free was on August 28. In the Beginning went free on the morning of September 7th.
> 
> Hope that helps.


It does... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest

Just went free today!!!

Thanks to everyone for reporting my book. 
I'm going to keep coming back to report a few days a week! (Starting today--reporting as soon as I post this!)
Man, this is the MOST frustrating process, which is why we need to keep this going, _this is only our careers after all_!

So, I started this process on 9/1/2011 and it went free today on 9/8/2011.


----------



## ShaunaG

Congratz guys! I've been trying since 8/24, not sure what the rhyme or reason is.

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## Guest

Aynoit Ashor said:


> Done.


Thanks Aynoit! It worked!


----------



## Guest

ShaunaG said:


> Congratz guys! I've been trying since 8/24, not sure what the rhyme or reason is.
> 
> My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


I just reported you again!


----------



## ShaunaG

Checking in!

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Just was made free for A Moonlit Night, thanks everyone.  Free reports for all! 

Oddly enough, it was the last of my three books to be uploaded to B&N free, go figure, lol.

Thanks,
Adrianna


----------



## valeriec80

Checking in and rereport.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-ebook/dp/B002G99RSO/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/breathless-v-j-chambers/1018689168?ean=2940000707364&itm=7&usri=v%2bj%2bchambers
Apple:


----------



## Elijah Joon

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> My book *Everybody vs The Ferret 1* is now free on Amazon. It happened within a week of it going free on B&N and Apple. I reported it once for each site and there it went. I actually thought I would have a few weeks for my editor to deliver book 3 for me. I guess a couple of days difference wouldn't matter that much.
> 
> I had concerns that no one would get it for free but it is now #19 with free humor books. And it has only been a day... maybe, but I still have no sales (at all) for September. Wow this really is a horrible horrible month for me. My worst ever.


Your sales will pick up, Cristian. They may even snowball.


----------



## Ty Johnston

My epic fantasy novella _Bayne's Climb_ went free last night on Amazon, and so far there have been more than 750 picked up. It's not helped sales any yet, but it's not even been 24 hours as of this writing. Will it help? I dunno. Going to find out.


----------



## Guest

Shauna, Valerie, I just reported you!
Z


----------



## Elijah Joon

Ty Johnston said:


> My epic fantasy novella _Bayne's Climb_ went free last night on Amazon, and so far there have been more than 750 picked up. It's not helped sales any yet, but it's not even been 24 hours as of this writing. Will it help? I dunno. Going to find out.


Good luck on your sales, Ty. I'm sure they'll be streaming in in due time.
May I ask whether it's enough for your book to be free on Smashwords and Feedbooks alone before you can report it as Free on other sites to Amazon's page, or do you have to wait until it's also free on a premium competitor's site like B&N before reporting as free to Amazon?

Thanks!


----------



## Ty Johnston

Elijah Joon said:


> May I ask whether it's enough for your book to be free on Smashwords and Feedbooks alone before you can report it as Free on other sites to Amazon's page, or do you have to wait until it's also free on a premium competitor's site like B&N before reporting as free to Amazon?


My e-book was listed for free at Smashwords, Scribd and over at Sony before becoming free at Amazon. It took about a week for it to hit Amazon. It's still listed as 99 cents at B&N, so that didn't have an effect in my case. I don't know the details, but you've seen what worked for me.


----------



## ShaunaG

Looks like its just me and you Valerie. Maybe Amazon is feeling generous?

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

*Ghost Plane and Other Disturbing Tales* has been FREE at smashwords for a couple of weeks, and today it finally went free at Barnes and Noble.

If you have the time, please go to the Amazon Page, and let them know it's free on Barnes and Noble. 
Here's the B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1104098717?ean=2940011484766&itm=3&usri=suzanne%2btyrpak

Thanks!
Suzanne


----------



## valeriec80

Reported Suzanna and Shauna.

My links again. 

(I need a recording of Tom Petty singing, "The wa-aiting is the hardest part" every time I visit this thread.)

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-ebook/dp/B002G99RSO/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/breathless-v-j-chambers/1018689168?ean=2940000707364&itm=7&usri=v%2bj%2bchambers
Apple:


----------



## JJayKamp

Valerie, Shauna & Suzanne, I've reported all your books. Here's mine:

B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/e/2940011489990
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY

Thanks, guys -- I've got my fingers crossed for all of us! And do report back when your book goes free so we can celebrate with you!


----------



## Chris Turner

Reported everyone on this page.

The last of my short stories went free a few days ago.
http://www.amazon.com/Benevolent-Influence-ebook/dp/B005HI4XSA

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## TLH

Hi all I'm trying to get The Perfect Plan to go free. It's free right now on Smashwords and B&N. I'll work my way backwards and catch you all. Thanks.

*Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315799311&sr=8-1

*B&N*: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1103928023?ean=2940011473180&itm=1&usri=ty%2bhutchinson


----------



## 28612

My book A STRANGER IN THE FAMILY went free before I could ask for help here -- no clue why. I did report Shauna's and Valerie's because they've been waiting waaay too long.

It took 3 weeks to go from SW to Sony. But then just 2 days from when I started reporting the Sony free to make it free on Amazon US. (No change yet on Amz UK or BN.)

2 thoughts:

-- I did Tweet that it was free on Sony & that Amazon hadn't responded yet. Might that have encouraged Amz? Dunno.
-- I was so surprised it happened so fast, I've been retroactively trying to figure out what (if anything) I should be doing to spread the word/capitalize on the freeness. Others might want to learn from me and be prepared!


----------



## TLH

The Perfect Plan is now free on Smashwords, B&N, Apple and Diesel. Just waiting on Amazon. If you guys can help me out that would be wonderful.

*Amazon:* http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315839724&sr=8-1

*B&N*: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1103928023?ean=2940011473180&itm=1&usri=ty%2bhutchinson

*Apple:* http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-perfect-plan/id449566400?mt=11

*Diesel:* http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000065511/Hutchinson-Ty-The-Perfect-Plan/1.html


----------



## Francis Xavier

I've been waiting for my book to go free on Apple or B&N and keep reporting people here as I check it. I wonder why they won't switch some of yours. Does it count if I report the same person over and over, or do they only count my first one

Anyway, mine is free on Apple now. Please help.

Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-guild-of-fallen-clowns/id460274244?mt=11

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Guild-Fallen-Clowns-ebook/dp/B005IA88LU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314293317&sr=8-1

Thanks everyone.


----------



## JJayKamp

Francis, from what I hear, they won't price match Apple, only B&N and sometimes Kobo.


----------



## valeriec80

Checking in and (re)reporting. My links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-ebook/dp/B002G99RSO/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/breathless-v-j-chambers/1018689168?ean=2940000707364&itm=7&usri=v%2bj%2bchambers
Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/breathless-book-one-jason/id365933240?mt=11


----------



## D.M. Trink

Hi Everyone,

I'm going back and reporting anyone that isn't free yet--Valerie's is free now! 
Reported Suzanne,Shauna again, Francis, TLH, JJay

Any help with my other one would be appreciated! Thanks!
Here's the links:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wrapped-in-a-rainbow-dm-trink/1104808470?ean=2940011446962&itm=2&usri=wrapped%2bin%2ba%2brainbow


----------



## Elijah Joon

Thanks in advance to anyone who helps out:

Please click "Tell us about a lower price" on this link (had to use Tinyurl because it doesn't work in full on this forum  ) :
*Amazon:* http://tinyurl.com/6zf798c (also works if you just click the white-covered "Austrian-Accented Action Guy" book cover in my Sig. line)

And paste the below URL and price as $ 0 :
*B&N:* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/austrian-accented-action-guy-elijah-joon/1030478064?ean=2940011374005&itm=1&usri=elijah%2bjoon

Cheers and I'll be catching up getting the posters before me. Suzanne's I've already done 

*EDIT:* OK, I've done everyone on this page who posted links. How far back should we go?

Also, @Ty Hutchinson: Your B&N link for "Perfect Plan" goes to a page that says "0 results" -- you might want to check up on what happened to your book on B&N.


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey everyone, took a couple of days off. I think I was getting discouraged. I really dont know why some of us go free right away and others of us are left languishing, feeling rejected. Reporting the rest of you though!

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## valeriec80

I went free last night! Thanks everyone. (Boy is it insane how fast your book shoots up those free charts. Here's hoping some of those downloads translate into sales for the rest of the series!)

I've gone ahead and reported everyone who isn't free on this thread. I'm seriously confused about why Amazon isn't making Shauna's book free. It's been weeks now. Totally weird. I figure they've got to do it eventually right? We all just need to keep diligently reporting it, and maybe it will add up soon and they'll get the message.


----------



## JJayKamp

Yay Valerie! #46 in the free Kindle Store! Please do report back and tell us how this has affected your other books; on B&N and Diesel, I've sold nothing in consequence of being free (and not much on Apple, although I can't tell for certain yet), so I'm hoping it's a different story on Amazon.

ETA: Here's my info again, just in case anyone didn't catch me on the last page:

B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/e/2940011489990
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Romi

Hey guys, I scrolled back 'till page 10 on the thread and re-reported, I think that means I got everyone?

Meanwhile, here are my links again if anyone gets the chance; I've heard some people have gone free with iTunes price match and other's not, I'll keep trying and we'll see! Thanks again! 

*Awkward Memoirs From Little India:*

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Awkward-Memoirs-Little-India-ebook/dp/B005L9A64U/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315185058&sr=1-3
Apple: 




*Awkward Memoirs From Actual India:*

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Awkward-Memoirs-Actual-India-ebook/dp/B005L9VJJQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1315185105&sr=8-3
Apple:


----------



## Patty Jansen

Meh. I didn't see this thread until now.

I've been waiting about two weeks to make my short story collection Out of Here free on Amazon. It's free on Smashwords and went free on B & N on the weekend. I have no control over any of these sites because I'm not in the US.

Here are the links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004WF38RQ
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/53307
B & N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/out-of-here-patty-jansen/1103715232?ean=2940011271663&itm=1&usri=patty%2bjansen


----------



## D.M. Trink

Hello,

I reported Elijah, Romi and Patti this time.

Any help with mine would be appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wrapped-in-a-rainbow-dm-trink/1104808470?ean=2940011446962&itm=2&usri=wrapped%2bin%2ba%2brainbow


----------



## aaronpolson

Being free in the Sony e-store seems to make a pretty big impact. Not sure why...

That's what pushed Violent Ends: Horror Stories over the edge.


----------



## Laura Lond

Hi Everyone,

I am joining the game with _The Journey_, book 1 of my trilogy. Here are the links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILRLM

B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/journey-laura-lond/1100631910

Off to help you guys!


----------



## Laura Lond

TLH said:


> The Perfect Plan is now free on Smashwords, B&N, Apple and Diesel. Just waiting on Amazon. If you guys can help me out that would be wonderful.
> 
> *Amazon:* http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315839724&sr=8-1
> 
> *B&N*: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1103928023?ean=2940011473180&itm=1&usri=ty%2bhutchinson
> 
> *Apple:* http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-perfect-plan/id449566400?mt=11
> 
> *Diesel:* http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000065511/Hutchinson-Ty-The-Perfect-Plan/1.html


Ty, is your book gone from B&N? The link isn't working, and when I searched for the title, I got 0 results.


----------



## valeriec80

Checking in and (re)report!

Good luck everyone.

I'm getting some sales now, but nothing too insane. Since yesterday, I've sold about 20 books over all my titles. My average before going free was about six books a day, so it's not a huge pickup, but it is something. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Romi

Hey! Just reported you guys, and noticed that I'm free on B&N now, so maybe that will help! Here are my updated links if you get a chance, thanks! 
*
Awkward Memoirs From Little India:*

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Awkward-Memoirs-Little-India-ebook/dp/B005L9A64U/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316042483&sr=1-4

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/awkward-memoirs-from-little-india-romi-moondi/1105383789
*
Awkward Memoirs From Actual India:*

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Awkward-Memoirs-Actual-India-ebook/dp/B005L9VJJQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316043129&sr=1-1

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/awkward-memoirs-from-actual-india-romi-moondi/1105384514


----------



## ShaunaG

Re-reporting everyone. Welcome to the new-comers and good luck!

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## Kathelm

Out of curiosity, does B&N typically post free books from Smashwords, or do I need to publish it on Pubit and wait for them to price match?  Smashwords says they delivered the story to B&N on 9/9, but it's not up there yet, so I'm probably just being impatient, but it would be good to know.


----------



## Laura Lond

Kathelm said:


> Out of curiosity, does B&N typically post free books from Smashwords, or do I need to publish it on Pubit and wait for them to price match? Smashwords says they delivered the story to B&N on 9/9, but it's not up there yet, so I'm probably just being impatient, but it would be good to know.


You have to go through Smashwords, Pubit does not allow to set the price $0.00.


----------



## JJayKamp

I recently made a change on B&N via Smashwords and it took over a week to trickle down, so give it time.

Here's my info again:

B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/e/2940011489990
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY

I reported Shauna a second time. Romi, I see that your "Actual India" book is already free. Hooray!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I second the thing about Smashwords and B & N. Not being in the US, I can't upload, change, or buy anything at B & N. I hadn't even considered trying to make it free there, yet it happened, and people are downloading it.

How long does it normally take on Amazon?


----------



## Laura Lond

Patty Jansen said:


> How long does it normally take on Amazon?


You mean for a book to go free? I don't think there's any reliable timeframe. Sometimes they pricematch very quickly, almost as soon as the book goes free on B&N; others have reported waiting for weeks and even months, with their book free on B&N and elsewhere yet still not free on Amazon. You never know.


----------



## ShaunaG

Laura Lond said:


> You mean for a book to go free? I don't think there's any reliable timeframe. Sometimes they pricematch very quickly, almost as soon as the book goes free on B&N; others have reported waiting for weeks and even months, with their book free on B&N and elsewhere yet still not free on Amazon. You never know.


Seriously, the book I'm trying to make free has been free on B&N since 8/24 so we're quickly creeping up on a month of Amazon ignoring my reports and emails, whereas someone just reported this week her's went free before she could even ask for help from us. There is no rhyme or reason.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Hi Everyone,

Checking back in--reported the one for Romi--the other one is free now!
Reported Laura now.

Any help with mine would be appreciated!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wrapped-in-a-rainbow-dm-trink/1104808470?ean=2940011446962&itm=2&usri=wrapped%2bin%2ba%2brainbow


----------



## Elijah Joon

valeriec80 said:


> I went free last night! Thanks everyone. (Boy is it insane how fast your book shoots up those free charts. Here's hoping some of those downloads translate into sales for the rest of the series!)
> 
> I've gone ahead and reported everyone who isn't free on this thread. I'm seriously confused about why Amazon isn't making Shauna's book free. It's been weeks now. Totally weird. I figure they've got to do it eventually right? We all just need to keep diligently reporting it, and maybe it will add up soon and they'll get the message.


Congrats on going free @ Amazon, Valeriec80. Hope you get many downloads and catch some new readers.



aaronpolson said:


> Being free in the Sony e-store seems to make a pretty big impact. Not sure why...
> 
> That's what pushed Violent Ends: Horror Stories over the edge.


Good insight, Aaron. As much info as we can gather on how to get on Amazon's procedures for speeding along their making books free, the better for all of us.

My links are below. Thanks in advance, everyone.

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Kleinman-Hates-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B005ES9YH8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1316112591&sr=8-7

Free @ B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/jeff-kleinman-hates-short-stories-elijah-joon/1104531276?ean=2940011499425&itm=1&usri=elijah%2bjoon

&

Amazon:
http://tinyurl.com/6zf798c 
(also works if you just click the white-covered "Austrian-Accented Action Guy" book cover in my Sig. line)

free @ B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/austrian-accented-action-guy-elijah-joon/1030478064?ean=2940011374005&itm=2&usri=elijah%2bjoon


----------



## Laura Lond

D.M. Trink said:


> Reported Laura now.


Thanks! I've just reported yours as well. (Done others earlier.)


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey everyone, re-reporting everyone who still isnt free. Hopin' people are doing the same for me.

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## Romi

*@ShaunaG *I'm still reporting you! Don't know what the hold up is but wishing you freeness ASAP 

Got the rest of you guys again, from top of page 12 down.

And YES, some of you noticed what I noticed this morning: Awkward Memoirs From Actual India went free! When I woke up it was 3 hours in and at 120 downloads, and now, almost 18 hours in...2,600 downloads and #46 in Kindle free store!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

It's kind of backwards though because my first set is not free yet; that's typically the one you'd read first, haha; but they can be stand-alone too! 

So my still-not-free one, if you get a chance to report it (thanks in advance!  )

*Amazon:* http://www.amazon.com/Awkward-Memoirs-Little-India-ebook/dp/B005L9A64U/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316133219&sr=1-1

*Nook:* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/awkward-memoirs-from-little-india-romi-moondi/1105383789


----------



## Laura Lond

ShaunaG said:


> Hey everyone, re-reporting everyone who still isnt free. Hopin' people are doing the same for me.


Sure, I just did - probably did it earlier, too.


----------



## Chris Turner

Reported everyone on the last 2 pages.  Hope it helps!


----------



## elenaaitken

Hey all, 
I'm glad I found this link. 
I want to make my new short story free on Amazon and had NO idea how to do it. 
I just reported everyone on the last two pages, I hope it helps.
I could really use a little help with my story Betty & Veronica.

Here's the smashwords link
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/88352

And the Amazon link
http://www.amazon.com/Betty-Veronica-ebook/dp/B005L34X2C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315071549&sr=1-2

Thanks everyone. I hope it helps


----------



## elenaaitken

Ok, I just realized that free in Smashwords won't help me in Amazon. SO...I've just gone through the process to get it uploaded into the premium distribution catalog. I'll repost the links once that happens. Till then, I'll help the rest of you out. 
sounds like making a free offering really helps boost sales, I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Kathelm

Re-reported everyone.

I am free on B&N now (I guess I was just being impatient), so here's some new links.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Smite-Me-Dark-One-ebook/dp/B005K21VDI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316145200&sr=8-1

B&N (free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/smite-me-oh-dark-one-steve-thomas/1105609802?ean=2940011496530&itm=1&usri=smite%2bme2c%2boh%2bdark%2bon

Thanks.


----------



## Laura Lond

elenaaitken said:


> Ok, I just realized that free in Smashwords won't help me in Amazon. SO...I've just gone through the process to get it uploaded into the premium distribution catalog. I'll repost the links once that happens. Till then, I'll help the rest of you out.


Yes, you'll need to wait until Smash distributes to other channels. B&N seems to be the most helpful, from what I see.

Thanks for helping!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Just checking back in--reported Steve's now.

Any help with mine would be appreciated!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wrapped-in-a-rainbow-dm-trink/1104808470?ean=2940011446962&itm=2&usri=wrapped%2bin%2ba%2brainbow


----------



## ShaunaG

Re-reporting! And congratz Romi! Amazon can be so weird, hope it helps thought!

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## Francis Xavier

It's finally on B&N. Please help. I'll go back and hit up the others.

B&N:
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-Guild-of-Fallen-Clowns/Francis-Xavier/e/2940011498107

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Guild-Fallen-Clowns-ebook/dp/B005IA88LU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314293317&sr=8-1

Thanks


----------



## D.M. Trink

Checking back in.

Re-reported Francis now and Shauna again. 

Any help with mine would be great. Thanks!


----------



## JJayKamp

I'm checking in again, too:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA2FY

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-Last-Killiney/J-Jay-Kamp/e/2940011489990

Now I'm going back and re-reporting everyone...again....

Best wishes to everyone hoping for imminent freeness!


----------



## Laura Lond

Still not free, would appreciate re-reporting:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILRLM

B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/journey-laura-lond/1100631910

Off to report everyone else.


----------



## JodyWallace

So when you guys begin the "make it free" process by making your book free in Smashwords, do you get a lot of downloads there? Because I started the process some time ago with one of my selfpubbed books (making it free in SW), and I've only had a couple downloads since I set it to free. Is that normal?


----------



## JJayKamp

On Smashwords, my _Last Killiney_ book has been free for quite some time - a month, maybe more - and I've had about 500 downloads so far. This has translated to exactly five sales of my other books (which, for Smashwords, I suppose isn't that bad). _The Bayman's Bride_ was free for a much shorter time, maybe two weeks, and it received about 250 downloads I think.

Laura, I re-reported you earlier today. Hope it helps!


----------



## Laura Lond

jmkwriter said:


> Trying to get OUTLAWED LOVE touched by the Free Fairy:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Y74LR4
> 
> It's free at Apple iBooks:
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/outlawed-love/id393747230?mt=11


Just got you reported. 

Thanks everyone for reporting mine!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Reported jmkwriter and everyone on this page again.

Any help reporting mine would be appreciated. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wrapped-in-a-rainbow-dm-trink/1104808470?ean=2940011446962&itm=2&usri=wrapped%2bin%2ba%2brainbow


----------



## TLH

Trying to get my book The Perfect Plan to go free. It was free on B&N and then somehow got delisted. Weird, had to get Smashwords to distribute again. For the time being I have it free on Apple and Smashwords. I went ahead and got everybody on this page.

*Apple*: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-perfect-plan/id449566400?mt=11

*Smashwords*: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/65511

*Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1316362743&sr=8-3


----------



## gregoryblackman

Reported everyone.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey all, still having problems with two of my books if everyone could re-report them I would appreciate it.

I Think It Moved: 
B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2

My Escort Confessions:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-pussy-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-Pussy-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC

Shauna, I hope yours goes free soon, you've been the driving force behind this thread and you more than anyone else deserves it. As a side note, my last book went free, but the two that I reported before it have yet to go free... So I have no idea what's going on.

Adrianna


----------



## ShaunaG

AdriannaWhite said:


> Shauna, I hope yours goes free soon, you've been the driving force behind this thread and you more than anyone else deserves it. As a side note, my last book went free, but the two that I reported before it have yet to go free... So I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> Adrianna


Aw, thanks hon! You guys are awesome. I dont know what Amazon's issue is, I really think there is no rhyme or reason so we just need to persevere!

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## Marata Eros

I've had my title free for a month on Smashwords and have written and pleaded to no avail.

I really appreciate anyone (even a couple of people) could make the difference! Please C&P this URL for my title from B&N where it's been free forever: http://tinyurl.com/3l9u79c under the "lower price" thing.

The title is, "The Thirteenth Floor" on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Thirteenth-Floor-Tales-Multiple-ebook/dp/B005EMXP6K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316384997&sr=8-1

Thank you! 
THANK U!


----------



## Marata Eros

@shaunaG...reported Elfbitten!


----------



## HAGrant

TLH said:


> Hi all I'm trying to get The Perfect Plan to go free. It's free right now on Smashwords and B&N. I'll work my way backwards and catch you all. Thanks.
> 
> *Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315799311&sr=8-1
> 
> *B&N*: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1103928023?ean=2940011473180&itm=1&usri=ty%2bhutchinson


TLH, The Perfect Plan wouldn't come up on B&N. I also searched under your name.


----------



## Elijah Joon

JodyWallace said:


> So when you guys begin the "make it free" process by making your book free in Smashwords, do you get a lot of downloads there? Because I started the process some time ago with one of my selfpubbed books (making it free in SW), and I've only had a couple downloads since I set it to free. Is that normal?


Try changing the keywords on Smashwords for your book to alert as many readers about your book as appropriate for your genre.
The keywords really help bring your book to people's attention, so choosing wise ones will be your best bet in addition to word of mouth and your own direct promotion.

Good luck! Hope everyone goes free eventually on Amazon, too!


----------



## HAGrant

Hello, everybody. I went back to page 12 and pasted everybody's URLs into their Amazon pages up to here. Ty, I found The Perfect Plan and pasted the link, so ignore my other post.

My novel Lost Cargo is free on Apple. I appreciate any help.

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/lost-cargo/id465225997?mt=11

http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Cargo-ebook/dp/B005FDDFAE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316389049&sr=1-1


----------



## Kathelm

Reported everything on this page.


----------



## Romi

Hey guys,

I was in a cocoon of writing madness this weekend, but didn't forget about this thread! I just went on a link copy/paste frenzy and reported you all; wishing everyone freeness this week! 

I'm in the same situation from a few days before, where the second in a series went free first, and the first in the series (which is also way shorter) is still at $0.99; before I went free on Thursday I'd sold zero copies of the first in the series; now I've sold 35! Not that I'm complaining, and hopefully those people bought it because they liked the first one, I just hope they read the product description and see the short word count...just make it FREE please Amazon! 

So it's free at both iTunes and B&N, if you could help a sister out; thanks!

PS: freeness worked for me the in last 3 days---sales of "The Book of Awful" tripled during that time (plus the 35 copies of "Awkward Memoirs From Little India" sold, up from a big fat 0). So yes, it can be worth it, don't give up and keep reporting! 

*Awkward Memoirs From Little India*

*Amazon: *http://www.amazon.com/Awkward-Memoirs-Little-India-ebook/dp/B005L9A64U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1316392209&sr=8-3

*B&N: *http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/awkward-memoirs-from-little-india-romi-moondi/1105383789?ean=2940011487170&itm=2&usri=romi%2bmoondi

*iTunes:*


----------



## ShaunaG

Re-reported everyone. Dont forget to repost your links when you check in.

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## TLH

I'm back again. Reported everyone on this page. Trying to get The Perfect Plan to go free.

*Apple*: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-perfect-plan/id449566400?mt=11

*Smashwords*: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/65511

*Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1316362743&sr=8-3

Just went free on B&N so added a new link.

*B&N:* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-perfect-plan-ty-hutchinson/1103928023?ean=2940011473180&itm=2&usri=ty%2bhutchinson


----------



## Martin Perry

If people don't mind me asking, for the thousands of free downloads you got from going free, what sort of conversion did you see to paid book purchases?


----------



## TLH

HAGrant said:


> TLH, The Perfect Plan wouldn't come up on B&N. I also searched under your name.


I know. For some reason it got delisted so I have to get smashwords to distribute again. Arrgh. In the meantime, I have it free on Smashwords and iTunes. Thanks.

*UPDATE!!* It's now free on B&N, added to my previous posting.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Re-reporting everyone on the last 2 pages that aren't free yet.

Trying again for you Shauna!

Any help with mine would be great!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wrapped-in-a-rainbow-dm-trink/1104808470?ean=2940011446962&itm=2&usri=wrapped%2bin%2ba%2brainbow

Thanks!


----------



## JJayKamp

Checking in after a re-reporting spree. Here's mine again:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA2FY

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-Last-Killiney/J-Jay-Kamp/e/2940011489990

Thanks, everyone!  (And Shauna, surely it should be ANY moment now for you, right? I hope!!!!)


----------



## SL Clark

Hello everyone,
Can I please have some help making Marcus in Iraq by Sonia Rumzi free on Amazon?

Amazon US
http://www.amazon.com/Marcus-In-Iraq-ebook/dp/B005J12PXK/

Barnes & Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/marcus-in-iraq-sonia-rumzi/1105441059

Apple
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/marcus-in-iraq/id462965297


----------



## Francis Xavier

I keep reporting everyone. Please continue helping me.
Thanks

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-guild-of-fallen-clowns-francis-xavier/1104955419

http://www.amazon.com/Guild-Fallen-Clowns-ebook/dp/B005IA88LU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314293317&sr=8-1


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife

My book Killer Temptations just went free on BN this morning! yeah! If anyone could go report the link for me
Click on the amazon link below. Scroll down to product details&#8230;on the last line you will see, TELL US about a lower price.

Click on that and then just copy and past the BN link below where it says URL. For the price put in $0.00 and submit, that's it

Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/Killer-Temptations-Vol-1--ebook/dp/B005D9SGZ4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316528513&sr=8-2

BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bats-at-the-beach-ljasd-brian-lies/1105650246?ean=2940011483493&itm=3&usri=danity%2boshae

I'm going to report of the earlier ones above mine right now! Good luck everyone


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

Martin Perry said:


> If people don't mind me asking, for the thousands of free downloads you got from going free, what sort of conversion did you see to paid book purchases?


Well, before my first book in my series went free I had a sale per week on it and I've only sold the sequel one time total. When it went free, I got a sale on my paperback and 18 sales of my sequel. So yeah, it's a great thing. I also got three new reviews from it, including a 1 so I don't look like a gimmicky new comer anymore. (although it's been around since July of last year.)

I get a few more buyers extra on my other titles too, but I can't say whether that is part of it since they sold find before.


----------



## ShaunaG

Re-reported everyone. Never surrender! Never give up! Or... something like that.

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## WilliamKing.me

Hi Guys,

I am trying to get Guardian of the Dawn free on Amazon. It's already free on B&N. Thanks in advance for your help.

Here are the links.

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardian-of-the-dawn-william-king/1104728551

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Guardian-Dawn-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B005FLVQSE/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316535582&sr=1-3

All the best,

Bill


----------



## TLH

Still trying to get The Perfect Plan to go free. I've reported everyone since my last post. If you can copy and paste all three that would be awesome but if you can only swing one, do the B&N link. Oh and it would still be awesome too.

*Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1316362743&sr=8-3

*B&N*: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-perfect-plan-ty-hutchinson/1103928023?ean=2940011473180&itm=2&usri=ty%2bhutchinson

*Apple*: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-perfect-plan/id449566400?mt=11

*Smashwords*: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/65511


----------



## Laura Lond

WilliamKing.me said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am trying to get Guardian of the Dawn free on Amazon. It's already free on B&N. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Here are the links.
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardian-of-the-dawn-william-king/1104728551
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Guardian-Dawn-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B005FLVQSE/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316535582&sr=1-3


William, you B&N link didn't work for some reason, but I've found your book on B&N and reported.

Still waiting for mine to go free...

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILRLM

B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/journey-laura-lond/1100631910

Thanks everyone!


----------



## WilliamKing.me

Thanks Laura,

I'll take a look at the link. I will report your's while I am at it!

All the best,

Bill


----------



## D.M. Trink

Checking in and reporting or re-reporting all on this page.

Wrapped in a Rainbow is still not free so any help would be great!
Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wrapped-in-a-rainbow-dm-trink/1104808470?ean=2940011446962&itm=2&usri=wrapped%2bin%2ba%2brainbow


----------



## JJayKamp

Been thinking about this: Is it possible that we are doing more harm than good by reporting each book multiple times? By either blatantly trying to work the system and/or by flooding the Price Match Dept. with submissions? Just a thought. Because otherwise I can't explain why Shauna's book is still not free.

Anyway, still re-reporting everyone just in case. Here's mine again:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA2FY

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-Last-Killiney/J-Jay-Kamp/e/2940011489990

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Kathelm

And another reporting binge complete. Thanks everyone.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Smite-Me-Dark-One-ebook/dp/B005K21VDI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316145200&sr=8-1

B&N (free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/smite-me-oh-dark-one-steve-thomas/1105609802?ean=2940011496530&itm=1&usri=smite%2bme2c%2boh%2bdark%2bon


----------



## ShaunaG

JJayKamp said:


> Been thinking about this: Is it possible that we are doing more harm than good by reporting each book multiple times? By either blatantly trying to work the system and/or by flooding the Price Match Dept. with submissions? Just a thought. Because otherwise I can't explain why Shauna's book is still not free.
> 
> Anyway, still re-reporting everyone just in case. Here's mine again:


I wonder/worry about the same thing. I emailed them again today asking why they wont price match after a month. I'm not really expecting a real answer, but hoping both reporting and emailing might make someone do it.


----------



## JJayKamp

You're probably going to get some variant of "we can't guarantee we'll price match every book."  But it's worth a try, Shauna.  Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SL Clark

Thank you, thank you.
Women's fiction short story, Marcus In Iraq by Sonia Rumzi is now free.

I've caught up with everyone's request and I'll be back for the next few days to assist. 
One thing I've noticed, having a BN match is critical. Thanks again,
-Steve


----------



## Kathelm

I've gone free!  Thanks for the help, and I will keep rereporting.


----------



## D.M. Trink

I've gone free also!

Thanks so much everyone. Best of luck to you all.

I'll keep checking in and reporting.


----------



## Laura Lond

Congrats you guys!! You've already shot up in the rankings, too! 

Still waiting for mine:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILRLM

B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/journey-laura-lond/1100631910

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Romi

Thanks from me as well, for helping my second work go free! I'll keep reporting, will do so tonight as I'm at work right now and lunch is over


----------



## TLH

That's great news guys. So happy you went free. I'm still trying to get The Perfect Plan to go free. Soon, I hope.

*Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1316362743&sr=8-3

*B&N*: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-perfect-plan-ty-hutchinson/1103928023?ean=2940011473180&itm=2&usri=ty%2bhutchinson

*Apple*: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-perfect-plan/id449566400?mt=11

*Smashwords*: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/65511


----------



## JJayKamp

I'm happy for you guys, really I am, but I'm also very frustrated.  I'm coming up on two weeks, and Shauna has been at this for a month now.  I just wish I knew what Amazon based their decision upon.  The look of the cover?  Sales?  Ranking?  The mood of the person who intercepts the email?  So maddening!

I've re-reported those of us who are left.  Thanks to those who've gone free and have promised to keep reporting.  It's soooooo much appreciated!


----------



## Laura Lond

It seems that books go free on Thursdays, has anyone else noticed? (Just trying to see a pattern here. Perhaps those of us who have missed this round will go free next week.)


----------



## JT Holden

Would appreciate any help I can get to make this free at Amazon.

Amazon link http://www.amazon.com/Barbs-Sexual-Awakening-collection-ebook/dp/B004DCB8F2
B&N free link http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/barbs-sexual-awakening-jt-holden/1028600730

Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

*Ghost Plane and Other Disturbing Tales* finally went FREE today! Get your copies while supply lasts!


----------



## HAGrant

Kathelm said:


> I've gone free! Thanks for the help, and I will keep rereporting.


Congratulations! How long did you try to go free on Amazon? I just started this week. My book is free on Apple but $2.99 on B&N.


----------



## Kathelm

> Congratulations! How long did you try to go free on Amazon? I just started this week. My book is free on Apple but $2.99 on B&N.


It was about a week after it went free on B&N. I guess I got lucky compared to some of the other people in this thread.


----------



## Laura Lond

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> *Ghost Plane and Other Disturbing Tales* finally went FREE today! Get your copies while supply lasts!


Oooh, I'm grabbing mine!

Congrats!


----------



## Francis Xavier

If it is Thursday's, they missed me.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-guild-of-fallen-clowns-francis-xavier/1104955419

http://www.amazon.com/Guild-Fallen-Clowns-ebook/dp/B005IA88LU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314293317&sr=8-1


----------



## ShaunaG

Congratulations you guys. Dont mind me, slamming my head against this brick wall over here. And yes, I heard back from Amazon, it was the stock copy/paste answer they give everyone. Not surprised, totally expected it, but I was hoping after the detail I put in my email they would've given me a little bit of an answer. Oh well, back to reporting.

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## JJayKamp

I'm sorry, Shauna.   

Well, not that it will make any difference, but here's my info again just in case:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA2FY

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-Last-Killiney/J-Jay-Kamp/e/2940011489990

Thanks everyone so very, very much!!!!


----------



## Laura Lond

Hang in there gals. I've heard someone say in another thread they went free after _months_ of trying. Obviously, sometimes it takes longer... For no apparent reasons.


----------



## Chris Turner

Reported everyone on the last 2 pages.  Hope it helps!


----------



## Richard Raley

My *Prime Pickings* went free a couple days ago. I only self reported it one time. So...either I won the lotto or the amount of reports has nothing to do with what they choose.


----------



## Romi

Re-reported you all, sorry to those of you still waiting for whatever inexplicable reason, hope you guys have a great and distracting weekend!


----------



## dalya

I'd like to join the fun people with free books on Amazon! I'm reporting all you recent folks for free books! 

Here's mine, free now on Barnes & Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/charlie-woodchuck-is-a-minor-niner-dalya-moon/1104577476

And here's the Amazon page:
http://www.amazon.com/Charlie-Woodchuck-Minor-Niner-ebook/dp/B005DZZJLM

Thanks!


----------



## Gus Flory

OK. You guys inspired me to go free with my first book in the hopes that it will get some exposure for Part II. So I just set it for free on Smashwords. We'll see what happens.

Smashwords: GALAXY OF HEROES

Amazon: GALAXY OF HEROES

Barnes and Noble: GALAXY OF HEROES


----------



## Sharlow

Hey guys. I've got one book I've always wanted free. It's free on Barnes and Noble now. Could I get you guys to report it to Amazon as well?

Barnes and Noble link.
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/storytellers-martin-sharlow/1020987333?ean=2940000818480&itm=6&usri=sharlow

Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Storytellers-Saga-ebook/dp/B0031ER0XM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_6

Thanks guys. So far they haven't responded to me on Amazon.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Reporting and reporting all on the last 2 pages.

Hoping you all go free soon!

Thanks again!


(Martin--for some reason I couldn't get your links to work.)


----------



## TLH

Did another round of reporting. Martin your links are not working. Help me make The Perfect Plan free.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1316362743&sr=8-3

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-perfect-plan-ty-hutchinson/1103928023?ean=2940011473180&itm=2&usri=ty%2bhutchinson

Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-perfect-plan/id449566400?mt=11

Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/65511


----------



## JJayKamp

Gus, your book wasn't free yet at B&N.  Be sure to check back and repost your links when your book goes free there.  And Martin, I couldn't get your links to work either.

Thanks to all who are trying to help!


----------



## Sharlow

That's so weird.... Guess I'll try again.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/storytellers-martin-sharlow/1020987333?ean=2940000818480&itm=6&usri=sharlow

http://www.amazon.com/Storytellers-Saga-ebook/dp/B0031ER0XM/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317024162&sr=1-9

Hope that works.


----------



## Gus Flory

JJayKamp said:


> Gus, your book wasn't free yet at B&N. Be sure to check back and repost your links when your book goes free there. And Martin, I couldn't get your links to work either.
> 
> Thanks to all who are trying to help!


How do I get it free on Barnes and Noble?

I made it free on Smashwords and reported it to Amazon, but I couldn't figure out how to let Barnes and Noble know.


----------



## dalya

If you distribute to B&N through Smashwords, the price will go down to $0 that way.  I'm not sure how long it takes, but for me it was less than a week.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Hey all, re-upping my free books hoping you guys can report them for a lower price.

I Think It Moved:
B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2

John Sanders' Erotica Noire:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/blinded-by-the-pussy-adrianna-white/1104807944?ean=2940011454349&itm=3&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/John-Sanders-Erotica-Noire-ebook/dp/B005G515I0/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317054235&sr=1-6

Thanks,
Gregory


----------



## ShaunaG

gregoryblackman said:


> Hey all, re-upping my free books hoping you guys can report them for a lower price.
> 
> I Think It Moved:
> B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2
> 
> John Sanders' Erotica Noire:
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/blinded-by-the-pussy-adrianna-white/1104807944?ean=2940011454349&itm=3&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/John-Sanders-Erotica-Noire-ebook/dp/B005G515I0/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317054235&sr=1-6
> 
> Thanks,
> Gregory


*blinks confused*

Anyway, poppin back in to rereport!

My B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elfbitten-leila-bryce-sin/1104241235?ean=2940011443077&itm=1&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314996374&sr=1-1


----------



## Vila

Could you help me with my book? I've waited over a week now and the Amazon price is still the same.

Here's the link to B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Ylem/Tatiana-Vila/e/2940011146787?itm=1&USRI=the%20ylem

Here's the link to my book in Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Ylem-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004XTKGQW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317098828&sr=8-2

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate it


----------



## TLH

Shauna, Villa, Gregory and Sharlow, I reported you all. Help me make The Perfect Plan free.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1316362743&sr=8-3

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-perfect-plan-ty-hutchinson/1103928023?ean=2940011473180&itm=2&usri=ty%2bhutchinson


----------



## Vila

TLH said:


> Shauna, Villa, Gregory and Sharlow, I reported you all. Help me make The Perfect Plan free.
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1316362743&sr=8-3
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-perfect-plan-ty-hutchinson/1103928023?ean=2940011473180&itm=2&usri=ty%2bhutchinson


Done TLH!
Thanks for your help


----------



## JJayKamp

I think I give up.    If my book somehow magically becomes free, I'll come back and let y'all know, but right now I'm not hopeful it's going to happen anytime soon.  Besides, I have a sneaking suspicion that reporting each other isn't doing us any good, and that it might actually be harmful.  Thanks, everyone, for trying to help - it's very much appreciated.


----------



## ShaunaG

JJayKamp said:


> I think I give up.  If my book somehow magically becomes free, I'll come back and let y'all know, but right now I'm not hopeful it's going to happen anytime soon. Besides, I have a sneaking suspicion that reporting each other isn't doing us any good, and that it might actually be harmful. Thanks, everyone, for trying to help - it's very much appreciated.


Sadly, I think I'm coming to the same thought. I emailed them again last night and tried for the "please? pretty please? If not, then why?" tactic and got this:

Hello Shauna,

As we stated in our previous correspondence, we retain discretion over the retail price of a Kindle book.

I'm sorry; at this time, we're unable to provide further information in this regard.

Thanks for your understanding.

I dont know why. I may make a different story free and see if that resets my chances. Right now though, I think I'm gonna try to stop thinking about it.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mindi Winters

My intro story went free on Nook today and I'd like to get Amazon to price match. If people could report it for me then I'll be sure to do the same for anyone else who asks. Thanks so much.

Nook link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/taken-by-love-mindi-winters/1105584916

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Taken-Love-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B005LDMLQW/ref=sr_1_3

Thanks again
Mindi


----------



## Tara Shuler

Could some of you please report my book:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y0X66M

Free on Amazon.co.uk?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004Y0X66M/

I've had 117 downloads today in the UK, and I'd really love something similar in the US.


----------



## TLH

Got you Tara.


----------



## Laura Lond

Hey, it's Thursday, has anyone gone free today? (Just checking my Thursday theory  )


----------



## PJJones

Wow! This thread has grown!

Okay, I will go back and report the previous three pages if you all would please help me make my parody collection free. Thanks!

Zon link: 
http://www.amazon.com/Melvin-Cleaning-Vampire-Warehouse-ebook/dp/B005LKBRNI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1317345486&sr=8-6

B and N link:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/melvin-the-dry-cleaning-zombie-and-vampire-shoe-warehouse-pj-jones/1105649882


----------



## HAGrant

My novel Lost Cargo just went free this morning on Amazon. I reported the free Apple (via Smashwords) version in the "tell us about a lower price" place about 10 days ago. I didn't think it would go free that fast. 

For what it's worth, the book is still $2.99 at Barnes & Noble.

Thanks, everybody, for your help, and good luck to all of you.

Adding this: it looks like they are changing it on Amazon UK -- this morning it had a price and now it says pricing unavailable. Hopefully, that will change to 0.00 soon.


----------



## PJJones

TY, everyone! Melvin the Dry Cleaning Zombie and Vampire Shoe Warehouse is FREE and already #2 in parodies and #10 in Occult! Everyone else get their books free yet?

BTW, I know I've mentioned this before, but after your friends report it, then go back and modify and reupload the book file. Sometimes this helps the Amazon bots find your price match faster.


----------



## TLH

I also went free this morning. Yeah!! Thanks to everyone who helped. I had it listed for free at Smashwords, B&N, iTunes and most likely at the small sites that Smashwords distributes to. I had been trying for a month but part of that is because it was free on B&N and then got delisted. I had to go through the premium status approval at Smashwords and then get listed again on B&N. That happened on 9/19. So two weeks since then.

I reported B&N, occasionally I'd throw in an Apple or a Smashwords. But a few days ago, I realized my sales ranking on the book at B&N was something like, 18,000 and I wondered if that had anything to do with it. So I started to promote the book on a couple of nook boards and the ranking dropped to 6,000. That might have awakened the sleeping giant.


----------



## Rex Jameson

Smashwords has finally distributed my free collection to B&N and the iStore (my paid novel still isn't showing up on the iStore, though published a week earlier ). Anyway, if you guys could help inform Amazon of the free editions on B&N and the iStore, I'd appreciate it.

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Demons-Perspectives-Afterlife-ebook/dp/B005L7AMXW

B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/angels-and-demons-rex-jameson/1105338184

iStore:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/angels-demons-perspectives/id465534170?mt=11

Thanks!


----------



## Romi

I noticed some of you went free, and I just re-reported everyone else; good luck!


----------



## HAGrant

Well, my novel Lost Cargo went free on Amazon US this morning, but not Amazon UK. The UK says "pricing information not available."

If you have the rights to buy in the UK, could you report the Apple link on the book's page? Many thanks.

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/lost-cargo/id465225997?mt=11

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FDDFAE


----------



## HAGrant

Tara Shuler said:


> Could some of you please report my book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y0X66M
> 
> Free on Amazon.co.uk?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004Y0X66M/
> 
> I've had 117 downloads today in the UK, and I'd really love something similar in the US.


Tara, your UK book says "pricing information not available." Does it say free when you read it?

Just went over the last couple of pages and reported everybody for Amazon (except a few people who just went free -- congrats).


----------



## Stacey Joy Netzel

Shauna, I just reported your book on Amazon, for what it's worth. Hopefully it'll go free soon! I also reported a bunch of others below still waiting.

I've been trying to get my book A Fair to Remember free since Sept. 1st. If anyone is willing to do another round of reports I'd be grateful.

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Fair-Remember-Welcome-Redemption-ebook/dp/B0058TTUFO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317697913&sr=1-1

B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-fair-to-remember-welcome-to-redemption-book-2-stacey-joy-netzel/1105810181?ean=2940011504938&itm=1&usri=a%2bfair%2bto%2bremember

Thanks so much!


----------



## DonnaMarieRogers

If anyone has a moment, I sure would appreciate you reporting my book, A Fair Of the Heart. It's free at Amazon.uk but not Amazon.us. It's also free at SW, iTunes, and soon will be at B&N. I plan to go through this thread amd report all of you who have made the same request. 

Amazon.us link:
http://www.amazon.com/Fair-Heart-Welcome-Redemption-ebook/dp/B0058VAORA/ref=pd_sim_kinc5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Amazon.uk link (it's already free here):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0058VAORA/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## samanthawarren

Just went on a massive reporting spree for any book that hadn't gone free already. I would greatly appreciate any help you lovely folks could give me for Vampire Assassin. 

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UN6G2E


B&N:http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/vampire-assassin-samantha-warren/1103107785?ean=2940011509957&itm=3&usri=vampire%2bassassin%2bsamantha%2bwarren

iTunes: 




Thanks muchly!


----------



## jdfield

Hi everybody, I've just done the last couple of pages (I was absurdly proud of how quick I got - using the tab button saves several fractions of a second  )
I'd love it if people could do the same for me:
http://www.amazon.com/Song-Wake-Part-Levels-ebook/dp/B005NR9QDM/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317738991&sr=1-3

available for free at:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/song-to-wake-to-jd-field/1105858607

and:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/87749

Thanks in advance, soooo much.


----------



## Francis Xavier

I wish I knew what the secret was to getting some of our books free. I'm going on a month now. I switch between two accounts to report everyone else (and myself) and I'm starting to wonder if I should give up and try again in a month or so. Maybe after another round.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-guild-of-fallen-clowns/id460274244?mt=11

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-guild-of-fallen-clowns-francis-xavier/1104955419

http://www.amazon.com/Guild-Fallen-Clowns-ebook/dp/B005IA88LU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314293317&sr=8-1

Thanks again


----------



## JJayKamp

Reported everyone again.  BTW, I don't think having it free on Smashwords does any good whatsoever -- you need to let us know (and provide the link) when your book goes free on iTunes, Kobo or Barnes & Noble.

Thanks, everyone!  (And hang in there, Francis; I'm waiting right along with you on the freeness.)


----------



## John Hartness

My turn!

I finally got Movie Knight - my Black Knight short story - to go free on iTunes and would love a little help getting it free on Amazon.

Amazon page - http://www.amazon.com/Movie-Knight-Black-Short-ebook/dp/B0056QJGDK/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_8

iTunes link - http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/movie-knight-black-knight/id470141955?mt=11


----------



## elenaaitken

Hi all, 
I'm pretty sure this is a stupid question, BUT...my short story Betty & Veronica is FINALLY free in the iStore and I have no idea how to get the URL for it. I know...dumb question. 
Please help so I can start reporting it. Thanks!


----------



## TLH

Elena,

Find your book on iTunes. Underneath the thumbnail should be two buttons, a large one with the price and a small one with an arrow. Click on the one with the arrow and it will open a menu. There should be a choice to copy link.


----------



## Vila

Does anyone know how to put a book that's been free for a week on regular price again? Is it the same procedure?


----------



## elenaaitken

TLH said:


> Elena,
> 
> Find your book on iTunes. Underneath the thumbnail should be two buttons, a large one with the price and a small one with an arrow. Click on the one with the arrow and it will open a menu. There should be a choice to copy link.


http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/betty-veronica/id470081260?mt=11

THANK YOU!!

So...Please help me make my book free guys. 
Here's the link on the iStore
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/betty-veronica/id470081260?mt=11

And here's the link for Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Betty-Veronica-ebook/dp/B005L34X2C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315071549&sr=1-2

Thanks. Now I'm off to catch up on my reporting for everyone else!
Woo hoo!


----------



## MonkeyScribe

I'm still trying to get my Righteous novella free, if I could beg some help from the group.

http://www.amazon.com/Trial-Fury-Righteous-Novella-ebook/dp/B0050CL1MY

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Trial-by-Fury/Michael-Wallace/e/2940011514142

Thanks for the help!


----------



## JJayKamp

Yes, Vila, same procedure.


----------



## TadStormy

Looking at the Smashword's Channel Manager it appears that Smashwords and Amazon are working to integrate and ship date TBA.


----------



## Laura Lond

Reporting everyone.

Mine still isn't free. It's going to be a month soon. 

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILRLM

B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/journey-laura-lond/1100631910

Thanks!


----------



## JJayKamp

Neither is mine, Laura. Nor is Shauna's _Elfbitten_. We've all been trying for weeks and weeks. If only we knew why!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I made Shattered Earth free through Smashwords.

Here's the links:
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Shattered-Earth/Cliff-Ball/e/2940011505072

http://www.amazon.com/Shattered-Earth-ebook/dp/B0049P1NTE


----------



## Vila

JJayKamp said:


> Yes, Vila, same procedure.


Thanks, JJayKamp 
Just so you know, it took about 3 weeks for my book to be free on Amazon. It sucks, but it's definitely worth it


----------



## JJayKamp

No problem, Vila.  Just repeat the procedure, increasing the price via Smashwords, and it's said that eventually Amazon will follow.  Maybe.  

It will be four weeks tomorrow for me, and several weeks longer for Shauna.  Oh well.  If no one else in the "free" threads has gone free overnight, at least I'm in good company, right?

Reported you, too, Cliff.  Good luck!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

You said it JJ, still waiting for my short stories to go free as well, although they made the last story I uploaded free almost immediately :S.

Re-reporting everyone, and Shauna twice . At this point it's almost a goal of mine to make sure her book goes free... more so than some of my own books.

I Think It Moved: 
B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2

Trashy Erotica:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-pussy-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-Pussy-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## Patrick Reinken

I'd love some help getting _Glass House_ free on Amazon, too. It's free on Smashwords, but as others have pointed out, Amazon won't change to match that.

The free price has reached Apple, though, so I'd appreciate any help in getting that reported to Amazon, to get their pricing changed.

The Amazon page is here. You can also just click on the _Glass House_ book cover below.

The Apple link that would be reported is http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781466120327

Thanks much, everyone - I'm moving up to report others' lower prices right now.


----------



## Sharlow

Just let everyone know, my book Storytellers went free last night. It's had over a 1000 downloads already and shot up to the #1 free epic fantasy list and #100 over all free book list. Thanks everyone!


----------



## JJayKamp

Yay!  However, sadly, you appear to be the only one.


----------



## Stu Grif

This is an excellent idea.

Here's mine free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/seducing-my-beefcake-roommate-nathan-j-morissey/1105098853?ean=2940011465819&itm=6&usri=nathan%2bj%2bmorissey

Please help me report it at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Seducing-Beefcake-Roommate-Seduction-ebook/dp/B005GA783Q/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5

Thanks!


----------



## Sharlow

JJayKamp said:


> Yay! However, sadly, you appear to be the only one.


Aw...Well that kind of sucks. Hopefully everyone else will get their books free as well.


----------



## samanthawarren

Thanks to all you awesome folks, Vampire Assassin just went free! Now I'm off to report y'all again so hopefully you can go free, too!


----------



## Laura Lond

Still not free... Off to report everyone... Hope it works for me at some point... 

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILRLM

B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/journey-laura-lond/1100631910

Thanks!


----------



## Patrick Reinken

Same with me - no change yet.

Any help's appreciated.

The book I'm working to make free is Glass House: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C53YME

The lower price is B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/glass-house-patrick-reinken/1104561646

Thanks....

I'm heading up to report everyone still looking for it.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Looks like Shattered Earth went free about 2 hours ago. In that time, I've had more downloads for it in those 2 hours than in the previous 3 months! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Laura Lond

Congrats Cliff!! Happy for you!


----------



## 16205

Hey folks!

Could I get a few people to report Sin and Sacrifice for me? Appreciate the help. If anyone else still needs reporting, I'll return the favor. 

Sin and Sacrifice - Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Sin-Sacrifice-Daughters-Eve-ebook/dp/B0055LH6SS/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1307929153&sr=1-7

Sin and Sacrifice at iTunes: 




Thanks!


----------



## jdfield

Thanks everybody! After 3 weeks it went free, 1000 downloads in a day!!! Now I'm trying to get it free in the UK, so if you have a moment and can go to

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Song-Wake-Part-Levels-ebook/dp/B005NR9QDM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318518915&sr=8-1

and paste

http://www.amazon.com/Song-Wake-Part-Levels-ebook/dp/B005NR9QDM/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318518842&sr=1-2

I'd be super grateful


----------



## Laura Lond

Reported you Danielle. 

Wish. I. Could. Finally. Kick. Mine. Free!


----------



## 16205

Thanks, Laura!  I'll scroll back and see which one of yours you're trying to make free and report it.


----------



## JJayKamp

Yeah, Laura, I'm pretty disgusted, too. Wish I knew why our books are being singled out for nonfreeness. Don't get me wrong, I'm super happy for you folks that are now free -- you deserve it! Enjoy! But it just seems so unfair that some of us (ShawnaG, Francis Xavier, etc.) are still waiting all these weeks later. And of course I worry that to keep reporting is to do more damage than good -- so what to do?

ETA: I guess maybe trying once again couldn't possibly hurt since it all seems so hopeless anyway:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY

B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/e/2940011489990

Apple: 




Thanks so very much, you guys! Fingers crossed for all of us! 

ETA: I went back several pages and re-reported everyone again. Hope it helps!


----------



## Joseph_Evans

I'd love some help with the same thing 

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005E8YZ2M

URL: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/city-of-the-falling-sky-joseph-evans/1105126893
Price ($): 0
Shipping cost ($): 0

Thanks in advance! I'll go through the list and report everyone else too!

Joe


----------



## 16205

Got you both, JJ and Joseph.


----------



## Laura Lond

JJayKamp said:


> Yeah, Laura, I'm pretty disgusted, too. Wish I knew why our books are being singled out for nonfreeness. Don't get me wrong, I'm super happy for you folks that are now free -- you deserve it! Enjoy! But it just seems so unfair that some of us (ShawnaG, Francis Xavier, etc.) are still waiting all these weeks later. And of course I worry that to keep reporting is to do more damage than good -- so what to do?


Yes, JJ, I just don't know why they wouldn't make mine free. It's book 1 of a trilogy with a decent follow-through rate, 1 out of 10 people who read it go ahead and buy the other two. I realize the rate will be lower when people grab it as a freebie, but still, Amazon would make some money. Don't know why the bots keep missing me (or whether it's the bots).

Oh well, at least some of us are able to join the ride.


----------



## Stu Grif

Got JJ and Joseph.

Here's mine free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/seducing-my-beefcake-roommate-nathan-j-morissey/1105098853?ean=2940011465819&itm=6&usri=nathan%2bj%2bmorissey

Please help me report it at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Seducing-Beefcake-Roommate-Seduction-ebook/dp/B005GA783Q/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5

Thanks!


----------



## JJayKamp

Thanks for the reporting, guys -- I reported you as well. 

Laura, mine is the first book in a trilogy, too, although my sales have completely dried up in the last two months.  Still, when people do stumble upon it, they seem to buy the second and third books.  Maybe going free is just a lottery, and they only have so many "free" spaces?


----------



## Laura Lond

JJayKamp said:


> Maybe going free is just a lottery, and they only have so many "free" spaces?


Yeah, it certainly seems so.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey all, have a new book I would like free if anyone could help out.

Naughty Cinderella:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-cinderella-adrianna-white/1106579721?ean=2940011532337&itm=6&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Naughty-Cinderella-Adriannas-Fairy-ebook/dp/B005PG54KK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318565521&sr=8-1

Thanks,
Adrianna


----------



## Francis Xavier

I can't figure it out. Mine isn't part of a trilogy (yet). It's my only book and it has zero sales for almost a month. I'm just trying to bring some attention to it so that it might make money after a few months of being free. Amazon has nothing to lose by making it free. I'm starting to think they have a fear of creepy clown spirits and they don't want to unleash them upon the world through my story


----------



## lisarusczyk

Hi!

I'd love it if y'all can help me get my book up for free on Amazon.

Free on B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Sam-the-Night-Person/Lisa-Rusczyk/e/2940011517327

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Sam-Night-Person-Book-ebook/dp/B005IS582E/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318611406&sr=1-8

Thanks so much!


----------



## HAGrant

Hello, everybody. I will go back several pages and report everybody's links.

I would appreciate it if you could help this book go free:
HAUNTED GROUND: Ghost Photos from the Gettysburg Battlefield.

Amazon page:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005AHPCII

Apple link where it's free:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/haunted-ground-ghost-photos/id465252780?mt=11


----------



## Erick Flaig

Hi all. It would be great if folks could also report "Call Me Ishmael" as free! That would be so good and kind it would make me cry, maybe.

Here's the free link at Apple:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/call-me-ishmael/id416015610?mt=11

and the parallel link at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Call-Me-Ishmael-ebook/dp/B0048ELM5Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318622027&sr=1-1

I will do the same, working five pages back. Many thanks to you all!


----------



## HAGrant

jdfield said:


> Thanks everybody! After 3 weeks it went free, 1000 downloads in a day!!! Now I'm trying to get it free in the UK, so if you have a moment and can go to
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Song-Wake-Part-Levels-ebook/dp/B005NR9QDM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318518915&sr=8-1
> 
> and paste
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Song-Wake-Part-Levels-ebook/dp/B005NR9QDM/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318518842&sr=1-2
> 
> I'd be super grateful


The Amazon UK site asks that people sign in before they fill out the "tell us about a lower price" box. I don't have UK rights - sorry!


----------



## John Hartness

I'd love a little help getting a couple of my short stories to go free, if you've got the time.

http://www.amazon.com/Movie-Knight-Black-Short-ebook/dp/B0056QJGDK/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_8

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005NRXMT6

Thanks!


----------



## JJayKamp

John, we need links to your books on Barnes & Noble or iBooks in order to report them.


----------



## John Hartness

I suppose you do, don't you? It's all kinds of Monday.

Movie Knight Free on BN - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/movie-knight-a-black-knight-short-story-john-hartness/1106549523?ean=2940011518973&itm=1&usri=movie%2bknight

Movie Knight on Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Movie-Knight-Black-Short-ebook/dp/B0056QJGDK/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_8

Voodoo Children free on BN - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/voodoo-children-a-bubba-the-monster-hunter-short-story-john-g-hartness/1105730806?ean=2940011529436&itm=6&usri=john%2bhartness

Voodoo Children on Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Voodoo-Children-Monster-Hunter-ebook/dp/B005NRXMT6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318880442&sr=1-1


----------



## 39179

Going to go back and report as many as I can until my eyes start to cross 

Anyone willing to help with The End of the World would receive my undying gratitude and major good karma!

The End of the World:
http://www.amazon.com/End-World-ebook/dp/B004RZ26E2

Link to post to free book:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-end-of-the-world/id437431574?mt=11


----------



## JJayKamp

Got you guys reported. If you could return the favor, I'd be grateful!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY

B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/e/2940011489990

Apple:


----------



## Erick Flaig

John, I'd be glad to help.  Please also return the favor for "Call Me Ishmael," a post or two above.  What are your free links for the reporting?


----------



## Patrick Reinken

I'll keep giving it a shot....

The book I'm working to make free is Glass House: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C53YME

The lower price is B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/glass-house-patrick-reinken/1104561646

Thanks....

Heading up again to report others.


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey everyone! Yes, it's me again. I've given up on getting Elfbitten free on Amazon but I do have another story I'm trying for, hoping it'll work for me this time. If you guys could help me out? I'll go back and report for you all.

B&N link:http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-mermaid-leila-bryce-sin/1105118708?ean=2940011490118&itm=2&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005J86JWQ


----------



## 39179

Got J. Jay, Patrick and Shauna!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

I'm sorry to hear that Shauna, here's to hoping that it eventually goes free on its own. Reported your other novel, though.

Here's my latest:

Naughty Cinderella:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-cinderella-adrianna-white/1106579721?ean=2940011532337&itm=1&usri=naughty%2bcinderella
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Naughty-Cinderella-Adriannas-Fairy-ebook/dp/B005PG54KK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318954340&sr=1-1
Price: 0.00


----------



## JJayKamp

Thanks for the help, everyone -- I've reported everyone here.  And Shauna...got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Erick Flaig

Thank you, JJay!  And, I think your Bayman's cover is a great choice!


----------



## Patrick Reinken

Everyone -

Thanks so much for all the help - _Glass House_ is free on Amazon, as of about 10 minutes ago.

They do catch up, so keep on trying....

I'm going up to report some more.

Thanks again!


----------



## ShaunaG

Thanks for your help and well wishes guys! Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us.

B&N link:http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-mermaid-leila-bryce-sin/1105118708?ean=2940011490118&itm=2&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005J86JWQ


----------



## Dawn Judd

Ok, I have a question for you guys.  For those of you who went free, did you go free in other countries too?  And if so, when yours was no longer free, did the other countries go back to paid right away?  I just noticed mine is no longer free in the US, but it is still free in France.  I wonder if it will stay that way for a while.  I don't want to go through the trouble of making it free in the US again just to keep it that way on the France site, but I would like it to remain free there for a while.  Do you think it will, or will they update it right away?


----------



## Tara Shuler

Dawn Judd said:


> Ok, I have a question for you guys. For those of you who went free, did you go free in other countries too? And if so, when yours was no longer free, did the other countries go back to paid right away? I just noticed mine is no longer free in the US, but it is still free in France. I wonder if it will stay that way for a while. I don't want to go through the trouble of making it free in the US again just to keep it that way on the France site, but I would like it to remain free there for a while. Do you think it will, or will they update it right away?


Mine went free in the UK several weeks ago, but it STILL hasn't gone free in the US, despite several people reporting it free in the UK and on Apple.


----------



## daveconifer

There's so much randomicity to this.  I inserted a blurb in the back of Wrecker about my forthcoming book about two weeks ago and made it free on Smashwords.  As far as I know that freeness hasn't migrated to any vendors, but last night or this morning Wrecker seems to have gone free on Amazon. I barely lifted a finger...


----------



## JJayKamp

Your book is free on iBooks, Dave. Count yourself extremely lucky!

In light of the fact that books seem to go free more often Wednesday thru Friday, I'm listing my links again in the hopes that a few more reports will push my book over the edge into freeness -- please help? 

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY

Apple: 




Now I'm going back and reporting everyone one more time....


----------



## Patrick Reinken

Dawn Judd said:


> Ok, I have a question for you guys. For those of you who went free, did you go free in other countries too? And if so, when yours was no longer free, did the other countries go back to paid right away? I just noticed mine is no longer free in the US, but it is still free in France. I wonder if it will stay that way for a while. I don't want to go through the trouble of making it free in the US again just to keep it that way on the France site, but I would like it to remain free there for a while. Do you think it will, or will they update it right away?


Don't know on whether it carries over into other countries, Dawn. Not yet, anyway. I'd think it would, but France and Germany both show up with prices on Glass House right now. The UK shows up with "price unavailable," which makes me think it'll carry over. I'll try to keep an eye on it and let you know.

As for whether it will change back, I've no experience to help with that. But since setting the price on KDP in the US carries over to the other countries, I would think a reset of the price from FREE would carry over, too.


----------



## JJayKamp

Patrick, I think the "price unavailable" is displaying on the UK site because you don't have rights to purchase books from Amazon.co.uk.  If you look at your ranking, it will tell you if you are on the free or paid list.


----------



## Patrick Reinken

JJayKamp said:


> Your book is free on iBooks, Dave. Count yourself extremely lucky!
> 
> In light of the fact that books seem to go free more often Wednesday thru Friday, I'm listing my links again in the hopes that a few more reports will push my book over the edge into freeness -- please help?
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY
> 
> Apple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going back and reporting everyone one more time....


I re-reported yours, JJay, along with the others here. Wish I knew the secret.... I eventually sort of gave up, thinking Amazon would get to it or not (and that lots of reports might just convince them not to get to it). Then I asked another time, and that one seemed to hit at the right time.

All I can suggest is to stick with it. My goal was to gets lots of copies out there to boost readership, and this really is the quickest and easiest way.


----------



## Patrick Reinken

JJayKamp said:


> Patrick, I think the "price unavailable" is displaying on the UK site because you don't have rights to purchase books from Amazon.co.uk. If you look at your ranking, it will tell you if you are on the free or paid list.


That's one of the unpredictabilities for Amazon, I think - the ranking should tell me that, but no ranking shows up on that site for Glass House, even though I've sold the book there. It also typically does show a price, then occasionally changes to "pricing information not available," which I've always assumed was posted when Amazon was recalculating exchange rates (and Germany and France both show prices, too).

It just sometimes feels like another difficulty in figuring out how Amazon fits it all together and makes it tick (to the extent it does tick...).


----------



## Patrick Reinken

JJayKamp said:


> Patrick, I think the "price unavailable" is displaying on the UK site because you don't have rights to purchase books from Amazon.co.uk. If you look at your ranking, it will tell you if you are on the free or paid list.


You were absolutely right, JJay - I went to Amazon UK with private browsing so it couldn't pick up the cookies, and the price was visible there.

Don't know why they changed from letting me see it like I could before; all I know it that it can be _so hard_ to keep up with this company!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Finally got my short story, Swingers Squared, to go free.  Strangely enough, it was the only book I haven't been promoting on here for people to lower the price.  Don't know how that happened, but I want to thank all of you for your help and support.

Adrianna


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

Here's mine. I'll go back through the list and report those that aren't free.

B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Kult/Shaun-Jeffrey/e/2940011245626

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kult-Prosper-Snow-novel-ebook/dp/B004TGT3S6/


----------



## Laura Lond

Posting my links again - and congrats to those who went free!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILRLM

B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/journey-laura-lond/1100631910

Thanks!


----------



## HAGrant

Dawn Judd said:


> Ok, I have a question for you guys. For those of you who went free, did you go free in other countries too? And if so, when yours was no longer free, did the other countries go back to paid right away? I just noticed mine is no longer free in the US, but it is still free in France. I wonder if it will stay that way for a while. I don't want to go through the trouble of making it free in the US again just to keep it that way on the France site, but I would like it to remain free there for a while. Do you think it will, or will they update it right away?


Amazon USA made my novel Lost Cargo free earlier this month, but after 10 days it still had a price on all the other Amazons (the regular ranking disappeared, which is what happens when a book goes free, but the price stayed on everywhere except the USA). I did not want to leave it free very long, so I put the price back. There doesn't seem to be any rule.


----------



## HAGrant

Hello, trying to make my second book Haunted Ground go free on Amazon. Thanks for any help!

Apple:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/haunted-ground-ghost-photos/id465252780?mt=11

Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005AHPCII


----------



## HAGrant

Dawn Judd said:


> Ok, I have a question for you guys. For those of you who went free, did you go free in other countries too? And if so, when yours was no longer free, did the other countries go back to paid right away? I just noticed mine is no longer free in the US, but it is still free in France. I wonder if it will stay that way for a while. I don't want to go through the trouble of making it free in the US again just to keep it that way on the France site, but I would like it to remain free there for a while. Do you think it will, or will they update it right away?


My book Lost Cargo went free in the US, but never went free in the UK, DE, or FR. I did not leave it free that long, so maybe that was a factor. Different people seem to have different results.


----------



## Nina Croft

Hi everyone. I thought I'd try and get my book: Tiger of Talmare, free on Amazon to get a bit of interest in my November releases. Reading back through the thread it seems like there's a bit of luck involved as well, but if anyone could report it for me I'd really appreciate it. Here are the details

http://www.amazon.com/Tiger-of-Talmare-ebook/dp/B005M1OP9Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

and it's free at:






I'll go back through the last few pages and so some reporting now!


----------



## JJayKamp

I'm beginning to think that reporting in this way does nothing, like pushing the "close elevator door" button. I think the only factor in becoming free is whether or not the spiders find your lower price. Then again, I'm very frustrated right now! 

Here's my info again just in case it does any good:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY

Apple: 




Very grateful as always & I'm reporting everyone again. Thanks!


----------



## Nina Croft

Mine has just gone free on Barnes and Noble, I'd really appreciate some reporting and will reciprocate!

My book on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Tiger-of-Talmare-ebook/dp/B005M1OP9Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

The link to B&N:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tiger-of-talmare-nina-croft/1020536567

Thank you!


----------



## HAGrant

Laura, JJ and Nina, I reported you all (a couple of times). Nina, I love your Tiger cover -- cool stripes on the guy's back.


----------



## Nina Croft

Thanks Hollister - he's cool isn't he? And thanks for the reporting - now I must wait patiently and see if anything happens!


----------



## Laura Lond

HAGrant said:


> Laura, JJ and Nina, I reported you all (a couple of times).


Thank you!

I am reporting everyone as well. I've just read of someone going free after 6 weeks, so I guess sometimes it happens even after such a long time, when we think it's not going to work. So hang on, those of us who have been trying for a while!


----------



## Logan R.

Hey Guys! Could you help me make Rescued (The Runners, Part Three) free? All the other short stories in the series are free, and it didn't take long for them to. But for some reason, Rescued is taking FOREVER!

B&N (free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rescued-logan-rutherford/1106551719

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Rescued-Runners-Part-Three-ebook/dp/B005NTPPLM/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_ttl_in

Thank you SO much!


----------



## David M. Brown

Hi everyone

I have a title that has gone free on Amazon US but I'd really like to get in free in UK too. I just checked and it's still showing as £0.86.

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Short-Stories-I-IV-ebook/dp/B00548LHM8

B&N (free): www.barnesandnoble.com/w/short-stories-i-iv-david-m-brown/1103861185

Thanks for your help. Working through the above list now!

Thanks
Dave


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Caught up. Best of luck David.

Re-upping my two eBooks. Thanks to everyone that's posted.

Naughty Cinderella
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Naughty-Cinderella-Adriannas-Fairy-ebook/dp/B005PG54KK/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1319511643&sr=8-15
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-cinderella-adrianna-white/1106579721?ean=2940011532337&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite

Detective John Sanders' Erotica Noire
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Detective-Sanders-Erotica-Noire-ebook/dp/B005G515I0/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1319511643&sr=8-10
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/detective-john-sanders-erotica-noire-adrianna-white/1106779574?ean=2940011454349&itm=2&usri=adrianna%2bwhite

If you can only report one, I would appreciate it for Naughty Cinderella.

Thanks,
Adrianna


----------



## Sharebear

HAGrant said:


> Hello, trying to make my second book Haunted Ground go free on Amazon. Thanks for any help!
> 
> Apple:
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/haunted-ground-ghost-photos/id465252780?mt=11
> 
> Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005AHPCII
> 
> Going to report right now! Best of luck!


----------



## Simon Haynes

I'd appreciate some help with this too.

Hal Spacejock: Framed is now free on Smashwords (http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/84409)

If anyone can report the lower price on Amazon I'd really appreciate it: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JI86J0

Cheers
Simon


----------



## ShaunaG

Laura Lond said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am reporting everyone as well. I've just read of someone going free after 6 weeks, so I guess sometimes it happens even after such a long time, when we think it's not going to work. So hang on, those of us who have been trying for a while!


Yeah my book Elfbitten has been free on B&N since 8/26 and Amazon will not match it. I've even emailed them begging to match it and they just wont. So that's 8 weeks for that one. My other one that I've been trying for more recently, The Mermaid, has been free on B&N since around the 10th. I dont want to sound dramatic or egotistical but I really think Amazon hates me now. I am by far outselling Amazon on B&N now and have been since going free there. Kinda frustrating because I know it would be a huge difference to have something free on Amazon.

Anyway, rambling on. Good luck everyone! Here are my links again.

B&N link:http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-mermaid-leila-bryce-sin/1105118708?ean=2940011490118&itm=2&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005J86JWQ


----------



## HAGrant

David M. Brown said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a title that has gone free on Amazon US but I'd really like to get in free in UK too. I just checked and it's still showing as £0.86.
> 
> Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Short-Stories-I-IV-ebook/dp/B00548LHM8
> 
> B&N (free): www.barnesandnoble.com/w/short-stories-i-iv-david-m-brown/1103861185
> 
> Thanks for your help. Working through the above list now!
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


I tried to report the lower price, but need UK rights. Sorry!


----------



## HAGrant

Simon Haynes said:


> I'd appreciate some help with this too.
> 
> Hal Spacejock: Framed is now free on Smashwords (http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/84409)
> 
> If anyone can report the lower price on Amazon I'd really appreciate it: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JI86J0
> 
> Cheers
> Simon


Hi, Simon, reported it. It's better not to put your links in parentheses -- I copy and paste them and almost forgot to take the parens off.


----------



## HAGrant

Amazon just made my ghost book Haunted Ground free about 5 minutes ago. I screamed and ran around my office and my boss came out to see if I'd lost my mind. Thanks, everybody, for helping me.


----------



## Laura Lond

HAGrant said:


> Amazon just made my ghost book Haunted Ground free about 5 minutes ago. I screamed and ran around my office and my boss came out to see if I'd lost my mind.


LOL!!  And congrats!


----------



## JJayKamp

You and me both, Shawna. Seven weeks for me. So frustrating.  I'm very happy for you, HAGrant! Enjoy the freeness!

Here's mine again:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY

Apple:


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

Hello all. Signs and Wonders is free on BN.com and iTunes. I would love your help making it go free on Amazon.

Here's my BN link:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/signs-and-wonders-alex-adena/1104728959

And amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Signs-and-Wonders-ebook/dp/B005FFTMTU/ref=zg_bs_158434011_55

I've reported these books as free:
The Last Killiney
The Mermaid
Naughty Cinderella
Rescued
Tiger of Talmare
The Journey

If you report my book as free and you're not on the list above, just send me a msg. and I'll take care of it tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Laura Lond

Reported. Here are my links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILRLM

B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/journey-laura-lond/1100631910

Thanks!


----------



## David M. Brown

Got through a lot of these requests yesterday so will do some more today.  

Sorry to those peeps who don't have UK rights - I really appreciate you trying!


----------



## Erick Flaig

"Call Me Ishmael" went free today!  Many thanks for the help from here...over 500 downloads today, and made #3 on Contemporary Fantasy.  I will report on you all, again.  

I picked up Haunted Ground...I think I'll really like it!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Ok, now, how do you get Amazon to set the price back?


----------



## HAGrant

Cliff Ball said:


> Ok, now, how do you get Amazon to set the price back?


Go to Smashwords, go to your Dashboard, click on the book, and change the price from zero back to a price. Then watch the Distribution Channel to see when they ship the price change to the retailers, especially to Apple or B&N. Sometimes, though, the Amazon bots/crawlers will pick up the Smashwords change and just magically change it.


----------



## HAGrant

Lost Owl said:


> "Call Me Ishmael" went free today! Many thanks for the help from here...over 500 downloads today, and made #3 on Contemporary Fantasy. I will report on you all, again.
> 
> I picked up Haunted Ground...I think I'll really like it!


Thanks, I picked up Ishmael, too. Best of luck to everybody!


----------



## Cliff Ball

HAGrant said:


> Go to Smashwords, go to your Dashboard, click on the book, and change the price from zero back to a price. Then watch the Distribution Channel to see when they ship the price change to the retailers, especially to Apple or B&N. Sometimes, though, the Amazon bots/crawlers will pick up the Smashwords change and just magically change it.


Well, if that's all, I did that last week. I guess I'm impatient.


----------



## Laura Lond

>Cliff - sometimes re-uploading the file or adjusting the price on KDP helps, I've heard. It sets the bots looking for prices in other places.


----------



## HAGrant

My book Haunted Ground is free on Apple and Amazon USA, but not free on Amazon UK. Could someone please paste the Apple link into Amazon UK? *You need to have UK rights.* Thanks! Will go back and report everybody again.

Apple:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/haunted-ground-ghost-photos/id465252780?mt=11

Amazon UK:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AHPCII


----------



## Nina Croft

> My book Haunted Ground is free on Apple and Amazon USA, but not free on Amazon UK. Could someone please paste the Apple link into Amazon UK? You need to have UK rights. Thanks! Will go back and report everybody again.


Done! Good luck!


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

Thanks to everyone who helped make my book, The Kult free. It hasn't worked as I'd hoped though as I've not had any sales of the second book in the series as a result


----------



## JJayKamp

Hey all, something really interesting happened and I thought I'd share.  I started off the day by changing my price on KDP for the book I want to go free (The Last Killiney) from .99 to $2.99.  Then, moments later, I went to Barnes & Noble where I have two versions of my book, PubIt! (.99) and Smashwords (0), combined in one webpage.  I "took off sale" the nonfree PubIt! version.  It took about half an hour for the PubIt! version to be taken down, but apparently in that short time Amazon price-matched my book to .99 cents.  PubIt! was the only place it could've gotten that price.  Now my dashboard on KDP is frozen while they "process," but I intend to try changing the price again just as soon as I'm able; hopefully it will price-match again, and not find anything but zeros across the board.

So...moral of the story:  make sure every version of your book out there is set to zero.  THEN raise your price on Amazon.  Maybe this only worked because it's Wednesday or the Amazon price-matching bots were smiling on me, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Laura Lond

JJ - yes, having both versions on B&N could be what held it up for you. Now that you've taken the priced one off sale, things might "click."

(I know it's not the case for me, I had taken the Pubit-published version off sale a long time ago. Amazon was price-matching it - I mean, if I raised the price on KDP, they'd discount to match the one I had on B&N, published through Pubit. Now that it's off sale, the bots just refuse to see the Smashwords-published version for some reason.)


----------



## HAGrant

JJayKamp said:


> Hey all, something really interesting happened and I thought I'd share. I started off the day by changing my price on KDP for the book I want to go free (The Last Killiney) from .99 to $2.99. Then, moments later, I went to Barnes & Noble where I have two versions of my book, PubIt! (.99) and Smashwords (0), combined in one webpage. I "took off sale" the nonfree PubIt! version. It took about half an hour for the PubIt! version to be taken down, but apparently in that short time Amazon price-matched my book to .99 cents. PubIt! was the only place it could've gotten that price. Now my dashboard on KDP is frozen while they "process," but I intend to try changing the price again just as soon as I'm able; hopefully it will price-match again, and not find anything but zeros across the board.
> 
> So...moral of the story: make sure every version of your book out there is set to zero. THEN raise your price on Amazon. Maybe this only worked because it's Wednesday or the Amazon price-matching bots were smiling on me, but it's worth a try.


JJ, I hope that works for you.

When my first book went free, it was 0.00 on Apple and $2.99 on B&N. I was afraid of the situation you describe, so when I tried to make my second book free, I unpublished it on B&N and will put it back on sale after the book's free run. I hated to do that, but was afraid of the situation you describe. I also opted out of Kobo on Smashwords because they are so slow and was worried I wouldn't be able to change the price back.


----------



## Laura Lond

...OK, I think I know what's holding up mine: it's still listed on Diesel for $0.99. I had opted out of Diesel distribution _ages_ ago. Does anyone have any idea what I can do about it?


----------



## JJayKamp

Laura, I had the same problem with Diesel. I wrote twice to Smashwords (using that question/comment thingie at the top of their page), and after the second message, they contacted Diesel and asked that the books be taken down. Well, one of my books was taken down, but the other two remain. So I'm hoping the third request via Smashwords works.

@HAGrant: I was afraid to "take off sale" for fear that the two versions were linked/merged, and that I'd lose ranking, reviews -- or worse -- that my whole page for the book would disappear. Thank goodness nothing like that happened.

I'm thinking now maybe that _raising _the price helped the bots to discover and price match. Maybe that's the key to making freeness happen?


----------



## Nina Croft

My book Tiger of Talmare went free about five minutes ago, so huge thanks to everybody that reported it.

I do hope someone downloads it!

I'll keep reporting anyone not free.


----------



## 16205

Sin and Sacrifice just went free about 10 minutes ago. Thanks to those who helped make it so and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Guest

Hey all,

I've made BLISS KISS free on Smashwords, AllRomance and BookStrand, to help generate interest in the rest of the series.

If some of you have time to report the lower price to Amazon and BN, I'd certainly appreciate the help in making it free everywhere.

STEAMY BLISS will be book 4.


----------



## MJWare

Laura Lond said:


> ...OK, I think I know what's holding up mine: it's still listed on Diesel for $0.99. I had opted out of Diesel distribution _ages_ ago. Does anyone have any idea what I can do about it?


E-mail smashwords support. Then, when you don't get a reply (or rather assuming you don't get one), e-mail Mark directly and tell him you've already tried the support channel.

He'll usually step-up and take care of it.

BTW: I followed your advice and adjusted the price--thanks, SZJMB just went free, though I am only going to leave it that way for a few weeks (if I can help it).


----------



## Simon Haynes

Thanks to everyone/anyone who responded to my plea for help yesterday. I've reciprocated by doing the same for recent requests.

I don't want to push my luck, but today I decided to set the price of another work to free. (Hal Spacejock, the first in the series.)

Here are the Amazon US and Smashwords links:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HGAJV2/

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/82539

It hasn't flowed through to B&N and the rest yet - not sure whether that makes any difference?

Cheers
Simon


----------



## elalond

Hi. 
I'm trying to get my Red Moon: Slices of life free if you could help me. The free version is on Itunes store.

Amazon USA: http://www.amazon.com/Red-Moon-Moons-Reflection-ebook/dp/B0057AMLMS

And I would really appreciate if you could report the free version on Amazon UK, too: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Red-Moon-Moons-Reflection-ebook/dp/B0057AMLMS

Apple (free):http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/red-moon/id475045053?mt=11

Thank you. 
(And of course, as soon as I hit the post button, I'm going to work my way through the thread.)


----------



## ShaunaG

I'm wondering if the reverse would be true. So I've just lowered the price of The Mermaid by a dollar to see if maybe the spiderbots will notice it's free on B&N while they process. Fingers crossed!

B&N link:http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-mermaid-leila-bryce-sin/1105118708?ean=2940011490118&itm=2&usri=leila%2bbryce%2bsin

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005J86JWQ


----------



## Nina Croft

Everybody reported! And in the UK - Good luck!


----------



## JJayKamp

Yay for those of you free!  Fingers crossed for Shauna!  And for those who are trying to go free:  Smashwords isn't price-matched, I'm pretty sure.  To report you, we need links to your intended free book on Amazon as well as your current free link (Kobo, iBooks or B&N).  Best wishes to all!


----------



## Laura Lond

Update: I've contacted both Smashwords and Diesel and got my book removed from them. We'll see if it does the trick!


----------



## JJayKamp

OK, I'm so confused:  I raised my price this morning to $3.99, and Amazon is price-matching now to .99 -- and my book isn't that price ANYWHERE.  Now what?


----------



## samanthawarren

JJayKamp said:


> I'm beginning to think that reporting in this way does nothing, like pushing the "close elevator door" button. I think the only factor in becoming free is whether or not the spiders find your lower price. Then again, I'm very frustrated right now!


Their matching philosophy (or whatever you want to call it) is very strange. Some books get matched immediately, others apparently never do. I think Amazon's goal is to take over the publishing world by making everyone else involved completely insane. Genius strategy, really.


----------



## ShaunaG

JJayKamp said:


> OK, I'm so confused: I raised my price this morning to $3.99, and Amazon is price-matching now to .99 -- and my book isn't that price ANYWHERE. Now what?


Seriously? Wow.

I think it's time to try the email again.


----------



## samanthawarren

JJayKamp said:


> Hey all, something really interesting happened and I thought I'd share. I started off the day by changing my price on KDP for the book I want to go free (The Last Killiney) from .99 to $2.99. Then, moments later, I went to Barnes & Noble where I have two versions of my book, PubIt! (.99) and Smashwords (0), combined in one webpage. I "took off sale" the nonfree PubIt! version. It took about half an hour for the PubIt! version to be taken down, but apparently in that short time Amazon price-matched my book to .99 cents. PubIt! was the only place it could've gotten that price. Now my dashboard on KDP is frozen while they "process," but I intend to try changing the price again just as soon as I'm able; hopefully it will price-match again, and not find anything but zeros across the board.


I think this might be something to note. When I was first trying to make Vampire Assassin free, I had two copies of it up on B&N. I took the direct PubIt copy down and shortly after (as in a couple days), it was free on Amazon. May just be coincidence, but hey, it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Laura Lond

JJayKamp said:


> OK, I'm so confused: I raised my price this morning to $3.99, and Amazon is price-matching now to .99 -- and my book isn't that price ANYWHERE. Now what?


Are you sure JJ? Have you checked all the outlets? B&N, Diesel, Kobo, Apple are the obvious ones; what else is out there?


----------



## MJWare

Laura Lond said:


> Are you sure JJ? Have you checked all the outlets? B&N, Diesel, Kobo, Apple are the obvious ones; what else is out there?


I had a similar problem. I took my book off sale on B&N, then adjusted the price on Amazon. But Amazon thought it was still 99 cents on B&N (I had set the price to 2.99 and Amazon lowered it to .99). It wasn't until about 2am or so that it must have updated because that's when it went free gone free. JJ, I'd guess either you've left it 99 cent somewhere, or Amazon just thinks it's still 99 cents and will eventually catch on.

I feel for everyone who has so much trouble. While I couldn't get Amazon to match my Apple price, I had hardly any trouble getting them to match B&N.


----------



## Sharebear

Hi friends, my new short story Ignite just arrived on Amazon, can it go free from reporting it from Smashwords or do I have to wait for B&N to catch up?
Thanks!
B


----------



## Laura Lond

brinacourtney said:


> Hi friends, my new short story Ignite just arrived on Amazon, can it go free from reporting it from Smashwords or do I have to wait for B&N to catch up?
> Thanks!
> B


They don't price match with Smashwords, you need to wait until your book is free on B&N. Being free on Apple also helps. Are you approved for Smashwords premium distribution?


----------



## Sharebear

Laura Lond said:


> They don't price match with Smashwords, you need to wait until your book is free on B&N. Being free on Apple also helps. Are you approved for Smashwords premium distribution?


I'm still waiting, how long does that usually take? It's been four days and the autovetter said I was clear day 1. Sorry first timer here!
B


----------



## Laura Lond

brinacourtney said:


> I'm still waiting, how long does that usually take?


It differs, sometimes it's a week, sometimes longer. My latest one has been pending for about 4-5 days.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Laura Lond said:


> They don't price match with Smashwords, you need to wait until your book is free on B&N. Being free on Apple also helps. Are you approved for Smashwords premium distribution?


Yes, I allocated an entirely new ISBN from my block of 100, and the ebook is already on Apple/B&N/etc. I'll wait until it's free on one of those sites before bringing it up here again.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## ShaunaG

Okay, lowering my price did not work. Moving the price up again to see if that'll do it.

I swear I just want to grab Amazon/KDP by the shoulders and SHAKE THEM!


----------



## Laura Lond

Shauna - I know the feeling.


----------



## JJayKamp

> I had a similar problem. I took my book off sale on B&N, then adjusted the price on Amazon. But Amazon thought it was still 99 cents on B&N (I had set the price to 2.99 and Amazon lowered it to .99). It wasn't until about 2am or so that it must have updated because that's when it went free gone free. JJ, I'd guess either you've left it 99 cent somewhere, or Amazon just thinks it's still 99 cents and will eventually catch on.


Thanks for this, MJA. If it's still not free by Saturday, I'll try again. I'm thinking maybe Amazon has a cache of prices or something? And they've still got the .99 price in their memory somewhere? That's the best explanation I can come up with because I know it's not currently that price anywhere.

And Shauna, I think it definitely makes a difference to move the price UP instead of down; that seems to trigger them going to look for another price, or at least it seems that way in my case, because twice they've attempted to price-match now, and that's a move in the proper direction. And they've only done this now that I've only got one version available on B&N, so that apparently was a factor, too.

Hey, progress, right?


----------



## HAGrant

JJayKamp said:


> Thanks for this, MJA. If it's still not free by Saturday, I'll try again. I'm thinking maybe Amazon has a cache of prices or something? And they've still got the .99 price in their memory somewhere? That's the best explanation I can come up with because I know it's not currently that price anywhere.
> 
> And Shauna, I think it definitely makes a difference to move the price UP instead of down; that seems to trigger them going to look for another price, or at least it seems that way in my case, because twice they've attempted to price-match now, and that's a move in the proper direction. And they've only done this now that I've only got one version available on B&N, so that apparently was a factor, too.
> 
> Hey, progress, right?


JJ, I don't think all the prices have to be 0.00. When my first book went free, it was 0.00 on Smashwords, 0.00 on iTunes and 2.99 on B&N. The book stayed 2.99 on B&N the whole time.

I became paranoid about my second book going free -- even though I had no problem with leaving a price on B&N the first time, I unpublished it there and will put it back when I put a price on the book again (I don't want to go through Smashwords for B&N).

Is Amazon's free process computerized or a mix of human beings and computers?

If you really, really want a book to go free on Amazon, theoretically you should be able to put it on Amazon through Smashwords. That would be a pain, though. You would lose your formatting and reviews. *Modified: My bad! This is wrong. See Victorine's post below!*

Good luck!


----------



## HAGrant

brinacourtney said:


> Hi friends, my new short story Ignite just arrived on Amazon, can it go free from reporting it from Smashwords or do I have to wait for B&N to catch up?
> Thanks!
> B


Amazon will price match to Apple or B&N.


----------



## Victorine

HAGrant said:


> JJ, I don't think all the prices have to be 0.00. When my first book went free, it was 0.00 on Smashwords, 0.00 on iTunes and 2.99 on B&N. The book stayed 2.99 on B&N the whole time.
> 
> I became paranoid about my second book going free -- even though I had no problem with leaving a price on B&N the first time, I unpublished it there and will put it back when I put a price on the book again (I don't want to go through Smashwords for B&N).
> 
> Is Amazon's free process computerized or a mix of human beings and computers?
> 
> If you really, really want a book to go free on Amazon, theoretically you should be able to put it on Amazon through Smashwords. That would be a pain, though. You would lose your formatting and reviews.
> 
> Good luck!


Smashwords lists Amazon, but if you read they say they don't ship there yet. (It's been that way for over a year.) They still need to work out a deal with them.

And I'm trying to get two different short works free on Amazon, one that was free a while back, and one that has always been free through Smashwords but Amazon just won't price match it. Grrr. I've tried everything. I might have to beg soon.

Has anyone noticed that getting a ton of people to report a lower price actually works? Or has this thread not worked for some people?

Vicki


----------



## Laura Lond

Vicki - it has not worked for me. I've been trying to get The Journey free for over 7 weeks now. Many people have reported it for me. I thought having it on Diesel listed for $0.99 was the problem, but perhaps I was wrong - Amazon did not discount it to 0.99, they just keep whatever price I put up on KDP. I have removed it from Diesel, just in case. We'll see.


----------



## Victorine

Thanks, Laura. I'm wondering how in the world anything gets made free over there.


----------



## Alondo

Victorine said:


> Thanks, Laura. I'm wondering how in the world anything gets made free over there.


Hi Vicki!

My Book One has now gone free on iTunes! No action at B & N yet but it's only been six days. I reported the iTunes price to Ammy. I guess it's now a waiting game!

Mark


----------



## HAGrant

Victorine said:


> Smashwords lists Amazon, but if you read they say they don't ship there yet. (It's been that way for over a year.) They still need to work out a deal with them.
> 
> Vicki


Vicki, thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Jake Barton

I've tried for weeks to make my new book free; finally succeeded, now free in UK and US. The key was the Apple 'free' listing as Smashwords etc appear to have been ignored.

My first book reached the Amazon Top Ten, sold thousands of copies and I really wanted the new book , my fourth, to be free. Despite it being free elsewhere it still took numerous notifications to Amazon to make it free on Kindle.

Amazon.co.uk link http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ramblings-Deluded-Soul-ebook/dp/B005FYF1UA/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1319811946&sr=1-1

Amazon.com link http://www.amazon.com/Ramblings-Deluded-Soul-ebook/dp/B005FYF1UA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319705039&sr=1-1


----------



## Eve Yohalem

I've had one of my books free on Smashwords - and then on B&N, Sony, Apple, etc - from day one and Amazon still hasn't price matched. I emailed KDP about it and they said they wouldn't make any promises.


----------



## Laura Lond

It's a lot like lottery.  Perhaps I should give up on this book (although it would be the best one since it's the first in a trilogy) and try another one.


----------



## JJayKamp

Did you guys try _raising _your price on Amazon? Maybe I just got lucky, but that seemed to nudge things in the right direction -- at least they price-matched something. Not free, but at least an attempt was made and that's a start.

As for reporting, no, I don't think it helps at all. I have had links for Apple and B&N reported for over six weeks (as have Shauna, Laura and others), and nothing has happened. Victorine, I looked at your B&N novelettes, and you don't have different versions available, so that's not your problem. I do see that "The Practice Date" is still .99 on Sony's website, so that could be an issue. If you haven't already, write to Smashwords and ask them to contact Sony to take that book down immediately; then, once it's down (assuming they do so -- I'm still waiting after several tries), try raising your Amazon price. That should make "The Practice Date" free (if you still want to do that). Good luck!


----------



## Laura Lond

I've tried both raising and lowering the price. It does not seem to help. I'll try once more before giving up and targeting another book. I have a new release coming out, a sequel to a highly rated award-winning book. Perhaps making that one free when the sequel is out will bring good results as well.


----------



## JJayKamp

Laura, I'm sorry -- I really thought I was on to something!  Drat!  Well, I'm going to just keep raising and lowering my price every other day until it finally discovers "free."  What else can I do, really?  I'm not selling any books as it is, not on Amazon, anyway.


----------



## Laura Lond

Some. Day. We. Will. Make it.


----------



## Simon Haynes

B&N just set Hal Spacejock free (hah) so I'm hoping that will do the trick on Amazon.

Here's the Kindle link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HGAJV2/

and this is the same title on B&N:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hal-spacejock-simon-haynes/1007508704

If one or two people could report it for me I'd be grateful.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Reported you, Simon.

Re-submitting my three eBooks if you guys could all help me out. Thanks,

Naughty Cinderella

Amazon: Naughty Cinderella (Adrianna's Fairy Tales)

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-cinderella-adrianna-white/1106579721?ean=2940011532337&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite

Detective John Sanders' Erotica Noire

Amazon: Detective John Sanders' Erotica Noire

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/detective-john-sanders-erotica-noire-adrianna-white/1106779574?ean=2940011454349&itm=2&usri=adrianna%2bwhite

A Moonlit Night:

Amazon: A Moonlit Night

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-moonlit-night-adrianna-white/1105383243


----------



## Patty Jansen

This is a short story I'd like to make free for a bit:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006209NW8

Smashwords link (B&N to follow--I only put this up yesterday): http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/100935


----------



## Simon Haynes

Hi Patty,

I've reported it for you, but I don't think Smashwords is enough to swing the change. See previous page in this thread.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Patty Jansen

It was enough for the previous case.
Anyway, this story will eventually turn up on B&N and then I'll report it there, too.


----------



## Tara Shuler

OMG, I finally went free on B&N! Help me report pleeeeeeeease! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y0X66M/

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shelter-tara-shuler/1100458697


----------



## elalond

My book just became free on Amazon.com. YEY! Thank you for your help. 

Have reported all the not-free in the last few pages. Hope it will help.


----------



## Alondo

Tara Shuler said:


> OMG, I finally went free on B&N! Help me report pleeeeeeeease!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y0X66M/
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shelter-tara-shuler/1100458697


Hi!

I just reported your "free" B & N link. If you could do the same for me, that would be great!

http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320264948&sr=1-1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lodestone-book-one-mark-whiteway/1021521183?ean=2940011386985&itm=1&usri=lodestone%2bsea

Cheers!

Mark


----------



## JJayKamp

Hey everyone, remember how I said that raising the price prompted Amazon to price-match?  Well, after several days of Amazon price-matching my book to $0.99 (the price my book was last Thursday on B&N before I took it off sale), now Amazon has stopped price-matching completely.  I raise the price...no price-match of any sort.  Which is what many of you pointed out to me last week.  (Read: you were right!)

Given that I've noticed most books go free on Thursdays, it makes me wonder if there's some sort of schedule for Amazon's bots to go out and find a lower price, after which, when said lower price is found, the bots save it for a few days?  Then the system is cleared a few days later before they go out and look again (presumably on Thursday)?  If this isn't the case...then there just isn't any rhyme or reason to this thing.  There must be a pattern somewhere, because I cannot imagine they price-match only on a case-by-case basis via manual input; it must be automated somehow.  Thoughts?  Ideas?  Am I just going crazy?


----------



## Alondo

Simon Haynes said:


> B&N just set Hal Spacejock free (hah) so I'm hoping that will do the trick on Amazon.
> 
> Here's the Kindle link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HGAJV2/
> 
> and this is the same title on B&N:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hal-spacejock-simon-haynes/1007508704
> 
> If one or two people could report it for me I'd be grateful.


Hi Simon!

I reported the free link for you. If you could do the same for me, then that would be great!

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lodestone-book-one-mark-whiteway/1021521183?ean=2940011386985&itm=1&usri=lodestone%2bsea

http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320264948&sr=1-1

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Alondo

AdriannaWhite said:


> Reported you, Simon.
> 
> Re-submitting my three eBooks if you guys could all help me out. Thanks,
> 
> Naughty Cinderella
> 
> Amazon: Naughty Cinderella (Adrianna's Fairy Tales)
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-cinderella-adrianna-white/1106579721?ean=2940011532337&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
> 
> Hi Adrianna,
> 
> I reported your three links.
> 
> I would be really grateful if you could do mine!
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lodestone-book-one-mark-whiteway/1021521183?ean=2940011386985&itm=1&usri=lodestone%2bsea
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320264948&sr=1-1
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mark
> 
> Detective John Sanders' Erotica Noire
> 
> Amazon: Detective John Sanders' Erotica Noire
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/detective-john-sanders-erotica-noire-adrianna-white/1106779574?ean=2940011454349&itm=2&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
> 
> A Moonlit Night:
> 
> Amazon: A Moonlit Night
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-moonlit-night-adrianna-white/1105383243


----------



## Alondo

AdriannaWhite said:


> Reported you, Simon.
> 
> Re-submitting my three eBooks if you guys could all help me out. Thanks,
> 
> Naughty Cinderella
> 
> Amazon: Naughty Cinderella (Adrianna's Fairy Tales)
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-cinderella-adrianna-white/1106579721?ean=2940011532337&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
> 
> Hi Adrianna
> 
> I reported your three links. If you could do the same for mine, I'd be really grateful!
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lodestone-book-one-mark-whiteway/1021521183?ean=2940011386985&itm=1&usri=lodestone%2bsea
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320264948&sr=1-1
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mark
> 
> Detective John Sanders' Erotica Noire
> 
> Amazon: Detective John Sanders' Erotica Noire
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/detective-john-sanders-erotica-noire-adrianna-white/1106779574?ean=2940011454349&itm=2&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
> 
> A Moonlit Night:
> 
> Amazon: A Moonlit Night
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-moonlit-night-adrianna-white/1105383243


----------



## Alondo

AdriannaWhite said:


> Reported you, Simon.
> 
> Re-submitting my three eBooks if you guys could all help me out. Thanks,
> 
> Naughty Cinderella
> 
> Amazon: Naughty Cinderella (Adrianna's Fairy Tales)
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-cinderella-adrianna-white/1106579721?ean=2940011532337&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
> 
> Detective John Sanders' Erotica Noire
> 
> Amazon: Detective John Sanders' Erotica Noire
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/detective-john-sanders-erotica-noire-adrianna-white/1106779574?ean=2940011454349&itm=2&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
> 
> A Moonlit Night:
> 
> Amazon: A Moonlit Night
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-moonlit-night-adrianna-white/1105383243


Hi Adrianna

I reported your three links. If you could do the same for mine, I'd be really grateful!

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lodestone-book-one-mark-whiteway/1021521183?ean=2940011386985&itm=1&usri=lodestone%2bsea

http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320264948&sr=1-1

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Tara Shuler

Alondo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just reported your "free" B & N link. If you could do the same for me, that would be great!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320264948&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lodestone-book-one-mark-whiteway/1021521183?ean=2940011386985&itm=1&usri=lodestone%2bsea
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Mark


Thank you! I've reported yours.


----------



## Victorine

JJayKamp said:


> Hey everyone, remember how I said that raising the price prompted Amazon to price-match? Well, after several days of Amazon price-matching my book to $0.99 (the price my book was last Thursday on B&N before I took it off sale), now Amazon has stopped price-matching completely. I raise the price...no price-match of any sort. Which is what many of you pointed out to me last week. (Read: you were right!)
> 
> Given that I've noticed most books go free on Thursdays, it makes me wonder if there's some sort of schedule for Amazon's bots to go out and find a lower price, after which, when said lower price is found, the bots save it for a few days? Then the system is cleared a few days later before they go out and look again (presumably on Thursday)? If this isn't the case...then there just isn't any rhyme or reason to this thing. There must be a pattern somewhere, because I cannot imagine they price-match only on a case-by-case basis via manual input; it must be automated somehow. Thoughts? Ideas? Am I just going crazy?


Yes, I know what you mean and I believe you're right. I've suspected for a while that the bots hang on to what they found for a few days. (And it seems to price match down to 99 cents a lot easier than it price matches to free. Who knows?)

I put The Gathering up on Smashwords as free from the get-go. It took two months for Amazon to price match, even though it was on all the other channels as free. But I know some people who have changed their book to free on Smashwords and Amazon matched right away. 

I guess it is like the lottery.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Jake Barton said:


> I've tried for weeks to make my new book free; finally succeeded, now free in UK and US. The key was the Apple 'free' listing as Smashwords etc appear to have been ignored.


How does one find a link to a book in the Apple store?

Peace Warrior is free on iTunes and in the Sony store, and I'm sure B&N is happening sometime soon. Any reports for PW in the Sony store would be greatly appreciated. I will reciprocate starting with the books on this page.

Sony link: http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/steven-l-hawk/peace-warrior/_/R-400000000000000274962

Thanks all,
Steve

edit to add: I've reported those on this page.


----------



## Victorine

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/peace-warrior/id385120504?mt=11

Here you go Steven. If you google itunes and then your book name in quotes, you'll get a link you can click on.

Hope that helps! Unfortunately I've found that reporting a lower price doesn't do much. What finally kicked it to free for me was changing my price from 99 cents to 1.00. But I did that for weeks and it didn't work. Then one day, it worked. Who knows what is going on. Maybe they are limited the number of free books? And when some go unfree it opens up space for more free ones? Just guessing here.

Vicki


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Victorine said:


> http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/peace-warrior/id385120504?mt=11
> 
> Here you go Steven. If you google itunes and then your book name in quotes, you'll get a link you can click on.
> 
> Hope that helps! Unfortunately I've found that reporting a lower price doesn't do much. What finally kicked it to free for me was changing my price from 99 cents to 1.00. But I did that for weeks and it didn't work. Then one day, it worked. Who knows what is going on. Maybe they are limited the number of free books? And when some go unfree it opens up space for more free ones? Just guessing here.
> 
> Vicki


Thanks, Vicki! I just reported it. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## JJayKamp

> Maybe they are limited the number of free books? And when some go unfree it opens up space for more free ones?


Vicki, I'm thinking this, too. After all, it costs Amazon bandwidth (or whatever the proper term is) to host free books, so maybe there's only a certain number allowed. And I do think their bots only care if you raise the price, and it's the raise that prompts them to go looking for a lower price. I'll just keep trying. Thanks for response. 

ETA: I lowered my price from $2.99 to $0.99, and suddenly again my page is showing as price-matching to $0.99. So weird.

ETA: Thirty seconds later and the price-match disappears and my requested $0.99 price remains. What _is _going on?


----------



## Laura Lond

JJ, is Amazon price-matching your other books? Have you thought of maybe making another one free? (That's what I'll try to do, I'm giving up on The Journey for now).


----------



## JJayKamp

Laura, my other books are $2.99 on all channels, and I'm loathe to change the price because of the delay and difficulty with the "trickle down"...so I don't know if they'd price-match something else or not.  Anyhow, I can't make a different book free because it would mess with the order of my series.  *sigh*  I'm not giving up just yet.  I'll keep changing the price up and down until freeness happens.  I halfway expect tomorrow will be the day (positive thinking, right?   ).  Seriously, Thursdays seem to be the day, so I'm set to raise the price tomorrow.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Alondo

toonopolis said:


> Throwing my book into the list and will go back and try to help others as well!
> 
> B&N just listed Toonopolis Short: Anchihiiroo as free:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/toonopolis-short-jeremy-rodden/1107044667?ean=2940032814917
> 
> Here is the Amazon link:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005VQGOUS
> 
> Thanks for the help! I'll start working backwards to report for everyone else also.
> 
> -Jeremy Rodden


Hi Jeremy,

I reported that for you. I hope it has the desired effect! If you could do the same for me, I'd be really grateful!

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lodestone-book-one-mark-whiteway/1021521183?ean=2940011386985&itm=1&usri=lodestone%2bsea

http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320337712&sr=8-1

Mark


----------



## aaronpolson

If someone could report Spider and I: The Story of a Boy and His Vampire as free, I'd be much obliged.

Here's the Sony estore link:

http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/aaron-polson/spider-and-i-the-story-of-a-boy-and-his-monster/_/R-400000000000000516936

and the B&N link:

[URL=http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/spider-and-i-aaron-polson/1105859412]http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/spider-and-i-aaron-polson/1105859412?ean=2940011514111&itm=1&usri=spider%2band%2bi%2bthe%2bstory%2bof%2ba%2bboy%2band%2bhis%2bvampire[/url]

Happy to return the favor!


----------



## Alondo

aaronpolson said:


> If someone could report Spider and I: The Story of a Boy and His Vampire as free, I'd be much obliged.
> 
> Here's the Sony estore link:
> 
> http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/aaron-polson/spider-and-i-the-story-of-a-boy-and-his-monster/_/R-400000000000000516936
> 
> and the B&N link:
> 
> [URL=http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/spider-and-i-aaron-polson/1105859412]http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/spider-and-i-aaron-polson/1105859412?ean=2940011514111&itm=1&usri=spider%2band%2bi%2bthe%2bstory%2bof%2ba%2bboy%2band%2bhis%2bvampire[/url]
> 
> Happy to return the favor!


I did both of those for you. Mine are,

http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320343336&sr=8-2

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lodestone-book-one-mark-whiteway/1021521183?ean=2940011386985&itm=1&usri=lodestone%2bsea

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lodestone-book-one-the-sea/id452918270?mt=11

Thanks so much!

Mark


----------



## JJayKamp

So it's Thursday and my book still isn't free. No price-matching action even. So frustrating.

I guess I should try the reporting thing again, since I couldn't possibly be in a worse position than I already am:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY

B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/e/2940011489990

Apple: 



Will go back now and report everyone else in this thread. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Laura Lond

JJ, I've heard of some people having good results with making Book 2 of a series free. Mine is a trilogy, and Book 2 heavily relies on the 1st one, so I don't think it would work for me, but if yours work well as stand-alones, perhaps you could consider it?

FYI - Amazon has suddenly stopped price-matching one of my books today. It was $3.99 on Amazon, discounted to $2.99. I had a promo yesterday and a surge in sales, so perhaps that was a factor - Amazon decided to cash in, so to speak.


----------



## Alondo

JJayKamp said:


> So it's Thursday and my book still isn't free. No price-matching action even. So frustrating.
> 
> I guess I should try the reporting thing again, since I couldn't possibly be in a worse position than I already am:
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY
> 
> B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/e/2940011489990
> 
> I reported yours again, JJ. Thanks in advance for doing mine. It'd be nice to hear another success story. The whole system really shouldn't be this silly, though.
> 
> Mark
> Apple:
> 
> 
> 
> Will go back now and report everyone else in this thread. Good luck everyone!


----------



## JJayKamp

Thanks, Mark!  I think I actually reported yours twice today by mistake...hope that's a good thing!

Laura, thanks for the ideas, but Book 2 relies heavily on Book 1.  I tried making Book 3 free on iBooks for a while, but that didn't work too well.  I'll just keep plugging away.  Nice to know they stopped price-matching yours today, too, though -- maybe it means they are gearing up for the bots to go out looking (I hope)?


----------



## Laura Lond

Yeah, I think those bots are up to something... We'll see...


----------



## AdriannaWhite

I still haven't given up on Elfbitten, still reporting until that book goes free 

New novella is up for free on B&N, if you all could help me out.

A Moonlit Night Saga: Episodes 1 -4

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-moonlit-night-saga-adrianna-white/1105384029?ean=2940032812890&itm=1&usri=a%252bmoonlit%252bnight%252bsaga%252bepisodes%252b1%252b-%252b4
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Moonlit-Night-Saga-Episodes-ebook/dp/B005UUM86O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1320384456&sr=8-3

Price 0.00

Thanks,
Adrianna


----------



## Gus Flory

Could someone report mine?

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002RL9L96

iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/galaxy-of-heroes/id475064723?mt=11

My new cover has caught up to iTunes yet.


----------



## Alondo

Gus Flory said:


> Could someone report mine?
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002RL9L96
> 
> iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/galaxy-of-heroes/id475064723?mt=11
> 
> My new cover has caught up to iTunes yet.


Happy to do that for you, Gus. If you could do the same for me, then that would be great!

http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320402748&sr=1-1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lodestone-book-one-mark-whiteway/1021521183?ean=2940011386985&itm=6&usri=lodestone%252bbook

Thanks!

P.S. Something weird is definitely going on at the Kindle store. I upped my price yesterday and my book now has TWO listings, both identical (though not free yet!!!).

Am watching closely to see what develops with the cloned listing.

Mark


----------



## Gus Flory

Alondo said:


> Happy to do that for you, Gus. If you could do the same for me, then that would be great!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320402748&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lodestone-book-one-mark-whiteway/1021521183?ean=2940011386985&itm=6&usri=lodestone%252bbook
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S. Something weird is definitely going on at the Kindle store. I upped my price yesterday and my book now has TWO listings, both identical (though not free yet!!!).
> 
> Am watching closely to see what develops with the cloned listing.
> 
> Mark


Mark,

You have been reported.

Gus


----------



## JJayKamp

OK, I googled "amazon", "price-match," and "free," and I discovered a thread on the KDP forums, a place I rarely visit:

http://72.21.206.249/kdpforums/thread.jspa?messageID=119355

So if this is true, Amazon does retain a cache of prices found, and retains these prices for a month. Which explains why, when they finally started price-matching my book, they matched it to $0.99 instead of free. It apparently could take up to a month or longer for Amazon to "forget" the old price. Also, if a human being has the final say-so as to whether or not a book goes free, it could explain why some people's books never do...although the choices seem awfully random.

ETA: I looked for the book in question from the link, and it's not free on Sony, Kobo, iTunes or B&N -- and I doubt a price change via Smashwords would trickle down within five days. So although this person was denied freeness, at least I can see why Amazon made that decision, as there's nothing to price-match in the places Amazon cares about.


----------



## Allie Beck

I'd LOVE some help getting Dumpsterotica: How Dirty Are You? free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Dumpsterotica-Dirty-Erotic-Comedy-ebook/dp/B0056B7QOQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320454840&sr=8-1

Here's where it's free on B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Dumpsterotica/Allie-Beck/e/2940032813835

And it's free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/96039 and ARe: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-dumpsteroticahowdirtyareyou-624898-144.html

If you could do your magic and report the lower price, I'd be very grateful! I'm already seeing a small spurt in conversions from the first to the second installment on B&N! What a nice surprise to find that I'm actually *making sales* there ROFL.

I'd LOVE to see what going free on Amazon does for paid sales of #2 and #3. I'll report back with specific data after that happens, and hopefully my information will help other authors.


----------



## Laura Lond

Interesting find JJ! So there's at least a month of possible delay... Good to know!


----------



## rudykerkhoven

I've been waiting a while for this book to go free--perhaps the gods at Amazon just don't want to cooperate. If you can help, here's the link to the book I'm trying to make free:

http://www.amazon.com/Redemption-Mr-Sturlubok-Choose-ebook/dp/B004XDC3PA

And here's where it is free:

Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/redemption-of-mr-sturlubok-rudolf-kerkhoven/1100097038

Sony:
http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/rudolf-kerkhoven/the-redemption-of-mr-sturlubok/_/R-400000000000000376730

Apple:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-redemption-mr.-sturlubok/id436190296?mt=11

Before, I was able to make my books free within a few weeks. Now it's been over a month. Oh well, and thanks for any help you guys can give.


----------



## Alondo

rudykerkhoven said:


> I've been waiting a while for this book to go free--perhaps the gods at Amazon just don't want to cooperate. If you can help, here's the link to the book I'm trying to make free:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Redemption-Mr-Sturlubok-Choose-ebook/dp/B004XDC3PA
> 
> And here's where it is free:
> 
> Barnes and Noble:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/redemption-of-mr-sturlubok-rudolf-kerkhoven/1100097038
> 
> Sony:
> http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/rudolf-kerkhoven/the-redemption-of-mr-sturlubok/_/R-400000000000000376730
> 
> Apple:
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-redemption-mr.-sturlubok/id436190296?mt=11
> 
> Before, I was able to make my books free within a few weeks. Now it's been over a month. Oh well, and thanks for any help you guys can give.


I quoted yours. If you could do the same for me, that would be great! Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320493771&sr=8-2

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/lodestone-sea?keyword=lodestone+sea&store=nookstore

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lodestone-book-one-the-sea/id452918270?mt=11

http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/mark-whiteway/lodestone-book-one/_/R-400000000000000452175

Mark


----------



## Alondo

Allie Beck said:


> I'd LOVE some help getting Dumpsterotica: How Dirty Are You? free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Dumpsterotica-Dirty-Erotic-Comedy-ebook/dp/B0056B7QOQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320454840&sr=8-1
> 
> Here's where it's free on B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Dumpsterotica/Allie-Beck/e/2940032813835
> 
> And it's free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/96039 and ARe: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-dumpsteroticahowdirtyareyou-624898-144.html
> 
> If you could do your magic and report the lower price, I'd be very grateful! I'm already seeing a small spurt in conversions from the first to the second installment on B&N! What a nice surprise to find that I'm actually *making sales* there ROFL.
> 
> I'd LOVE to see what going free on Amazon does for paid sales of #2 and #3. I'll report back with specific data after that happens, and hopefully my information will help other authors.


I quoted yours. Sure hope it helps! Here are mine if you would care to return the favor!

http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320493771&sr=8-2

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/lodestone-sea?keyword=lodestone+sea&store=nookstore

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lodestone-book-one-the-sea/id452918270?mt=11

http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/mark-whiteway/lodestone-book-one/_/R-400000000000000452175

Mark


----------



## David M. Brown

David M. Brown said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a title that has gone free on Amazon US but I'd really like to get in free in UK too. I just checked and it's still showing as £0.86.
> 
> Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Short-Stories-I-IV-ebook/dp/B00548LHM8
> 
> B&N (free): www.barnesandnoble.com/w/short-stories-i-iv-david-m-brown/1103861185
> 
> Thanks for your help. Working through the above list now!
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


Still no joy with the UK version so I thought I'd try the iBookstore link instead...

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Short-Stories-I-IV-ebook/dp/B00548LHM8

B&N (free): 




I'll hit up everyone's post since my last visits and fingers crossed we get some freebies going.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Sharlow

Amazon just took my book off of free even tho it's still free on Barnes and Noble. It's only been about 30 days... Is that usual, or do I need to resubmit it to them?


----------



## JJayKamp

Very strange, that. The only idea I have is that possibly Amazon price-matches to a different competitor each month (apparently they only go looking for a lower price once a month, at the end or beginning of the month, and store the results until next time). Maybe last month was B&N, this month it's iBooks...and your _Storytellers _ isn't on iBooks. Sorry, that's the best guess I've got.

I see Laura's book is still being price-matched. I raised the price on mine (in the hopes of being price-matched) and got nothing. So frustrating! Thanks for telling us, Martin -- maybe if we keep track of this, eventually we will figure out the rhythm of Amazon's process.


----------



## MegHarris

I've got one I'm hoping will go free in the US (it's already free in the UK):

http://www.amazon.com/In-the-Mood-ebook/dp/B0036ZAHDG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320667306&sr=8-1

It's free on B&N and iTunes:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/in-the-mood-ellen-fisher/1007886765?ean=2940032812388&itm=1&usri=ellen%252bfisher

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/in-the-mood/id476480989?mt=11

If anyone would care to report it, I would be immensely grateful. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Alondo

EllenFisher said:


> I've got one I'm hoping will go free in the US (it's already free in the UK):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/In-the-Mood-ebook/dp/B0036ZAHDG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320667306&sr=8-1
> 
> It's free on B&N and iTunes:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/in-the-mood-ellen-fisher/1007886765?ean=2940032812388&itm=1&usri=ellen%252bfisher
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/in-the-mood/id476480989?mt=11
> 
> If anyone would care to report it, I would be immensely grateful. Thank you in advance!


Hi Ellen. I reported yours here are mine! Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320674985&sr=1-1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/lodestone-sea?keyword=lodestone+sea&store=ebook

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lodestone-book-one-the-sea/id452918270?mt=11

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I just had a long telephone conversation with an Amazon rep and several email exchanges and the bottom line seems to be that they are just simply not going to let my "Sampler" be free. I explained my reasons for doing it and provided links for the other places where it is free and they said that "Amazon retains the right to determine which books can be free" and that "while we do occasionally price match free books for a limited period of time it is completely at our discretion." In other words, shut up and deal with it.

If anyone wants to help by reporting it here are the links. I'll report yours.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Crime-Good-Food-ebook/dp/B005YDVZ5M

Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98416


----------



## Alondo

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I just had a long telephone conversation with an Amazon rep and several email exchanges and the bottom line seems to be that they are just simply not going to let my "Sampler" be free. I explained my reasons for doing it and provided links for the other places where it is free and they said that "Amazon retains the right to determine which books can be free" and that "while we do occasionally price match free books for a limited period of time it is completely at our discretion." In other words, shut up and deal with it.
> 
> If anyone wants to help by reporting it here are the links. I'll report yours.
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Crime-Good-Food-ebook/dp/B005YDVZ5M
> 
> Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98416


Hi! I did that for you. Here are mine.

I did think of writing to them in the area of feedback (which they say that they welcome!), pointing out that making a book free, if only for a limited period is an important promotional tool which is being denied to many and which, particularly in the case of a series, has the power to considerably increase sales, so restricting the practice is harming both their sales and their profits. It occurred to me that if they had a flurry of messages saying this, then it might reach the ears of someone who mattered!

http://www.amazon.com/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320674985&sr=1-1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/lodestone-sea?keyword=lodestone+sea&store=ebook

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lodestone-book-one-the-sea/id452918270?mt=11

Thanks in anticipation!

Mark


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Alondo said:


> I did think of writing to them in the area of feedback (which they say that they welcome!), pointing out that making a book free, if only for a limited period is an important promotional tool which is being denied to many and which, particularly in the case of a series, has the power to considerably increase sales, so restricting the practice is harming both their sales and their profits. It occurred to me that if they had a flurry of messages saying this, then it might reach the ears of someone who mattered!


I reported yours, Mark, however I got the impression that they are getting a LOT of requests to make things free and are fed up with it. I explained how I was offering a sampler for the express purpose of stimulating sales and the woman was very polite and nice but said that _they_ made the decision on what they would offer free. I got the feeling that they may just decide to eliminate all freebies if they get sufficiently annoyed.


----------



## Laura Lond

JJayKamp said:


> I see Laura's book is still being price-matched.


JJ, The Journey is price-matched because I put the B&N version (published directly thrugh Pubit) back on sale. They do "see" and price-match that one. The one pubbed with Smashwords - no.


----------



## JJayKamp

Yep, Laura, I saw that.     I keep checking yours just to keep tabs on what's going on (hoping for your freeness!).

Kathleen, I really do think that free on Smashwords isn't sufficient for Amazon to price-match.  And probably it must be free everywhere, and at least on one of the outlets Amazon considers "worthy" (iBooks, B&N, and possibly Kobo and Sony) in order for the free thing to happen -- and it must be timed with their monthly cycle and chosen competitor that they're price-matching that week.  I also don't believe that reporting does any good.  At least that's my guess at this point.

ETA:  I'm reconsidering the idea that the book must be free everywhere.  I'm thinking now it just has to be free at the right time, in the right place.  And those who say reporting works don't honestly know for sure that reporting is what prompted the freeness, just that they reported, and freeness eventually happened.  I think it's all in the timing, and that raising your price at the right time can prompt the bots to go looking; if you have your book free at the venue they're price-matching in that particular month, then the price-matching happens.

Either that, or it's based on the mood of the person in charge of freeness at that particular moment.


----------



## Alondo

JJayKamp said:


> Yep, Laura, I saw that.  I keep checking yours just to keep tabs on what's going on (hoping for your freeness!).
> 
> Kathleen, I really do think that free on Smashwords isn't sufficient for Amazon to price-match. And probably it must be free everywhere, and at least on one of the outlets Amazon considers "worthy" (iBooks, B&N, and possibly Kobo and Sony) in order for the free thing to happen -- and it must be timed with their monthly cycle and chosen competitor that they're price-matching that week. I also don't believe that reporting does any good. At least that's my guess at this point.
> 
> ETA: I'm reconsidering the idea that the book must be free everywhere. I'm thinking now it just has to be free at the right time, in the right place. And those who say reporting works don't honestly know for sure that reporting is what prompted the freeness, just that they reported, and freeness eventually happened. I think it's all in the timing, and that raising your price at the right time can prompt the bots to go looking; if you have your book free at the venue they're price-matching in that particular month, then the price-matching happens.
> 
> Either that, or it's based on the mood of the person in charge of freeness at that particular moment.


I sent the following feedback message to Author Central today.

"As an independent author, I would like to bring to your attention a couple of issues concerning marketing. There are two points in particular where a slight adjustment to policy could potentially lead to considerably greater sales and profits.

"One is concerning the ability to post a book trailer on a product page. Book trailers can be listed on the Author Page at present, but most people will not see it there. Many authors have eye catching videos, but they are mostly invisible to potential readers. Having the ability to post them on one's product page would undoubtedly enhance the buying experience and boost sales.

"The second is concerning the ability to make a book free, if only for a limited period. Experience has shown that this can again result in a boost in sales and revenue, particularly when the book is part of a series. At present there is only a degree of price matching, and it seems to be a very hit and miss affair. It would be a simple matter to offer this option, as is already available on Smashwords, Barnes and Noble, iBooks, kobo and almost every other ebook store.

"I appreciate that Amazon has its rules and policies, but these are issues which have the potential to considerably influence sales and profits, so I feel strongly that they should be actively reviewed in that context.

"I appreciate your attention.

"M Whiteway"


----------



## MegHarris

Thanks, Mark.  I reported yours as well.  Good luck!


----------



## rudykerkhoven

I'm just curious, how long have some of you been waiting for Amazon to price match to $0.00 once you've noticed it free at B&N and the like?  The last time I tried making my books free was back in June and both times, it took Amazon less than a month to change the price.  But I'm not surprised if they are being inundated with requests.  Hopefully they don't pull the plug on it--although they must understand it's in their interest to keep some free.


----------



## JJayKamp

Rudy, I've been waiting eight weeks, although, to be fair, for most of that time I had two versions of my book available on B&N, and only recently took the paid one down (it's been free everywhere else during all that time). I think that, when Amazon price-matched to B&N, they were seeing my paid version and ignoring my free version -- at least that's my current theory, anyway.

I know of one other person who's been waiting quite a few weeks longer than me (Leila Bryce Sin's _Elfbitten_). There are probably many others who just gave up.

And Mark, while your email was great, sadly it will most likely fall on deaf ears. Other authors' attempts have been met with a stone wall of resistance on Amazon's part. They run the show, and we're just lucky we get to ride along.


----------



## Ben Dobson

rudykerkhoven said:


> I'm just curious, how long have some of you been waiting for Amazon to price match to $0.00 once you've noticed it free at B&N and the like? The last time I tried making my books free was back in June and both times, it took Amazon less than a month to change the price. But I'm not surprised if they are being inundated with requests. Hopefully they don't pull the plug on it--although they must understand it's in their interest to keep some free.


I don't know what they judge it on, but I don't think it's just a matter of having too many requests. They just made my book free tonight about 4 days after it went free everywhere else. I expected it to take weeks. It is, by all appearances, completely random, though I'm sure Amazon has some arcane formula that only they understand.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Thanks for the help, guys. Hal Spacejock just went free this afternoon. I don't think it took more than a week all told. (I reported B&N and Itunes and Smashwords, and also changed the price a couple of times in the hope that would send off bots checking against the competition.)


----------



## Gus Flory

Could someone report mine?

Free on iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/galaxy-of-heroes/id475064723?mt=11

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002RL9L96?tag=vglnk-c1533-20


----------



## Simon Haynes

Just did yours Gus, although I think I already did it before.


----------



## Gus Flory

Thanks. Appreciate it.

I'd love to hear your results, especially since you've got a sci-fi series.


----------



## Tara Shuler

I just wanted to thank everyone who reported mine free. It went free this morning in the US, and I've already had over 400 downloads!


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Got the same favor: If you have time, please visit Best Friends and tell Amazon it's free at B&N Thank you.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/best-friends-consuelo-saah-baehr/1103104459?ean=2940011103131&itm=1&usri=consuelo%252bsaah%252bbaehr


----------



## Gus Flory

Consuelo Saah Baehr said:


> Got the same favor: If you have time, please visit Best Friends and tell Amazon it's free at B&N Thank you.
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/best-friends-consuelo-saah-baehr/1103104459?ean=2940011103131&itm=1&usri=consuelo%252bsaah%252bbaehr


Consuelo,

I reported yours.

Could you report mine?

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002RL9L96/?tag=kbpst-20

Free on iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/galaxy-of-heroes/id475064723?mt=11

Gus


----------



## Tara Maya

Gus Flory said:


> Consuelo,
> 
> I reported yours.
> 
> Could you report mine?
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002RL9L96/?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> Free on iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/galaxy-of-heroes/id475064723?mt=11
> 
> Gus


Just reported yours. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Todd Russell

Could I get help reporting mine, please:

*Free on Barnes & Noble: *
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/flash-o-lantern-todd-russell/1107079928

*Amazon: *
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005YHTO10/

Thank you


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

_Peace Warrior _ went free this morning! It's currently at #172 for free books in the Kindle store.

I've reported those on this page. Good luck with your free efforts!

Thanks, all,
S.


----------



## jimkukral

I just did this for my Crowdfunding Author book (green one in my sig). Been 24 hours so far after having friends tell Amazon it's free on Smashwords. Not free yet on Amazon. Curious, how do you set a book free on Pub it? I thought someone said they did that as well to trigger it? I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Laura Lond

jimkukral said:


> I just did this for my Crowdfunding Author book (green one in my sig). Been 24 hours so far after having friends tell Amazon it's free on Smashwords. Not free yet on Amazon. Curious, how do you set a book free on Pub it? I thought someone said they did that as well to trigger it? I couldn't figure it out.


You can't make it free through Pubit, you need to have it published with Smashwords and distributed to Barnes & Noble by them. Then, when you make it free on Smash, the 0.00 price will filter through to B&N as well, with time.


----------



## JJayKamp

OK, everyone, please cover your ears, because I'm about to scream in frustration....

AAAAAARRRRHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

Um...sorry....It's just that all the newbies (from the last week or so) have gone free, while Laura, Shawna and I haven't. What gives? Have I offended the gods somehow?

So much for all my theorizing: I think now there's absolutely no rhyme or reason to freeness.

ETA: Sorry about the tantrum, and please know I'm happy for everyone in this thread and wish you nothing but the best. Also, Laura, I LOVE your new cover on _The Journey_. Nice!


----------



## Ben Dobson

JJayKamp said:


> OK, everyone, please cover your ears, because I'm about to scream in frustration....
> 
> AAAAAARRRRHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Um...sorry....It's just that all the newbies (from the last week or so) have gone free, while Laura, Shawna and I haven't. What gives? Have I offended the gods somehow?
> 
> So much for all my theorizing: I think now there's absolutely no rhyme or reason to freeness.
> 
> ETA: Sorry about the tantrum, and please know I'm happy for everyone in this thread and wish you nothing but the best. Also, Laura, I LOVE your new cover on _The Journey_. Nice!


I'd probably be throwing a much bigger tantrum. The whole "completely random" free system is pretty bizarre.

For what it's worth, I reported all the free prices in the last few pages. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alondo

JJayKamp said:


> OK, everyone, please cover your ears, because I'm about to scream in frustration....
> 
> AAAAAARRRRHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Um...sorry....It's just that all the newbies (from the last week or so) have gone free, while Laura, Shawna and I haven't. What gives? Have I offended the gods somehow?
> 
> So much for all my theorizing: I think now there's absolutely no rhyme or reason to freeness.
> 
> ETA: Sorry about the tantrum, and please know I'm happy for everyone in this thread and wish you nothing but the best. Also, Laura, I LOVE your new cover on _The Journey_. Nice!


Seems like everyone's hitting the motherlode! Mine went free today. 906 downloads so far. I'm no.112 in Kindle sales and No.1 in Science Fiction Adventure!!!

Mark


----------



## Francis Xavier

I hear you JJay. It's been two months for me. I've given up. I think I'll also give up on buying ANYTHING from Amazon for now on (unless they make my book free soon). I've been a loyal customer since they started. At least half of all my online purchases are through them. I'm talking thousands of dollars in purchases. Not anymore.


----------



## HAGrant

Tara Shuler said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone who reported mine free. It went free this morning in the US, and I've already had over 400 downloads!


A big congratulations, Tara!


----------



## JJayKamp

Yes, congrats, Tara -- you deserve every success! 

And thanks for the condolences, Francis; I hadn't realized that you, also, are among the "unfree". I went back and tried to find a pattern in those who went free today and those that didn't. I thought perhaps Amazon was price-matching Sony or Kobo, where my books aren't listed. But guess what? No pattern. It appears that books are probably being price-matched to B&N, but all of us who are still waiting also have our books free there.

Just on the off-chance it will do some good, here are my links again:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY

B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/e/2940011489990

Will report those unfree in return, natch. 

I also checked and my category (paranormal romance) only has 29 free books in Amazon's top 100. You'd think they would have room for one more!


----------



## Simon Haynes

Overnight I've had 2040 downloads ... no, 2050, no, 2107, no ... can't keep up.

Hal is #1 in Science Fiction and #2 in Humor (#71 on Amazon overall, 'free' titles)

Whether any good will come of giving it away, who can tell? I started writing this novel in 1994, it was trade published in 2005, and finally released as a Kindle ebook three months ago. I'm used to long waits, so this sudden flurry of activity is a bit overwhelming.


----------



## JJayKamp

Got your back, SM.  Consider yourself reported.


----------



## Laura Lond

JJayKamp said:


> Laura, I LOVE your new cover on _The Journey_. Nice!


Aw, thanks JJ!  I have revamped the covers for whole trilogy.

I don't expect The Journey to go free anymore since I've raised the price back on Smashwords. I am shooting for another book now - My Sparkling Misfortune, to which I've just released a sequel. We'll see whether this works. It's not free on B&N yet. When it is, I'll report it here.


----------



## Simon Haynes

This is little comfort to those still waiting, but Amazon just set the price of my three shorts to free as well. Nobody reported these but me, using iTunes and B&N, and I didn't mess with the Kindle price at all.


----------



## JJayKamp

That happened to me as well.  From what I've read, Amazon possibly stores the matched price for as long as a month.  Another funny thing it will do: price-match to your new price, with your old price showing as the Digital List Price.  This only lasts for a short time after your price change, though.


----------



## jen meyers

Hey, everyone. I'm trying to join the free club. I've reported all the requests on the previous page. Would you be so kind as to report mine?

Here's the Amazon listing:
http://www.amazon.com/Intuition-ebook/dp/B0063KJJAI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320931185&sr=8-1

Here's the iTunes free listing:





Thanks all!


----------



## Laura Lond

I thought to try making another book free, and I see the same garbage happening: the Pubit version is off sale, and Amazon won't price-match to the Smashwords version. It's $1.99 on B&N, I've raised the price to $2.05 on Amazon. They are not matching. (I know it takes some time to filter through, but these are not recent changes, I've had the $1.99 unmatched for a while.)

Oh well. I'll keep trying.


----------



## ShaunaG

*Hugs JJ* Every time I see someone say they're free - especially if they've just started to try to go free - I scream too. I'm happy for you guys but it has literally been months for me. I'm wondering if its because my books aren't on itunes? And I dont know why they're not - I have the expanded distribution through smashwords but for some reason, they arent there. Mind boggling. 

I had another thought that maybe if your book sells too well Amazon wont match them. But Elfbitten hasnt done well this month - the rank stopped moving so I think its the genre - so I thought, "Hey! Maybe they'll match it now!" Yeah. No. And if the bots store the competitor prices for a month that still wouldnt explain why mine wont go free.


----------



## SethBlackburn

I am also looking to join the "free" movement. Could you kindly report "Circus of the Dead" as free? I've gone back through the last several pages and reported all those who have not gone free yet.

Thanks!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Circus-of-the-Dead-ebook/dp/B0063UL9FQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320949145&sr=8-2

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/circus-of-the-dead-seth-blackburn/1107044195?ean=2940032817598&itm=1&usri=seth%252bblackburn

iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/circus-of-the-dead/id478053371?mt=11


----------



## jen meyers

Done, Seth. And thanks to you and SM for reporting mine.

I'm one of those people who only have one book out at the moment, and have wondered if that's going to work against me going free on Amazon. (Still. Got my fingers crossed.)


----------



## JJayKamp

Thanks to all those who reported me, and hugs right back at you, Shauna! You and I seem to be sitting in the same boat, except my books are on iBooks. You definitely need to contact Smashwords and ask them to redistribute your books to Apple; I've found in the past that the distribution channel can get confused, and it will say one thing when really it's done (or not done) something else.

Regarding selling too well, or not selling enough, to justify freeness: I haven't seen any pattern there either. Ranking has been high, ranking has been nonexistent. It doesn't seem to make any difference, at least not that I've seen. And yes, single books go free, too. Large books, small books, red fish, blue fish...(it might as well be fish, right? It makes about as much sense!)

I did notice something interesting this morning. Yesterday I changed my price on my nonfiction book, _The Singer's Wife_, on B&N; I changed it from $0.99 to $2.99. First time I've EVER done that. This book has never been available on any outlet save Amazon and B&N. I waited until AFTER the price was showing as $2.99, THEN I raised the price on Amazon. Now the processing is complete on Amazon this morning, and it shows $2.99 as the Digital List Price and $0.99 as the Kindle Price. So if the bots went looking at the time of the price change, where did they get that price? They could not have seen it on B&N, since it had already changed. The only answer is that Amazon has some sort of huge cache of every book (Google maybe?), which it goes out and gets at least every few weeks, if not every month. If they use iBooks one month, and B&N the next month, that could explain cases like Shauna's IF it takes a price change to trigger the bots in the first place (I didn't change my price for the first several weeks of trying to go free). It's a shaky theory, but it's all I've got.


----------



## Laura Lond

I think you're right JJ. This would explain at least some of it.


----------



## Sharebear

Hi everybody,
My short story Ignite is available for free at B&N and I would love for Amazon to match. Help a girl out?

B&N: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ignite-brina-courtney/1107001769?ean=2940032828129&itm=16&usri=24000

Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Ignite-Cryptid-Tales-ebook/dp/B005Z9QHAS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320968491&sr=8-1

Thank you!!


----------



## caleemlee

Hi Everybody-
I'm working my way through the last few pages. I'd appreciate if if you'd help make my children's book, Caterpillar's Don't Check Email, FREE!

Amazon:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/caterpillars-dont-check-email/id476988529?mt=11&ls=1

iBooks:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/caterpillars-dont-check-email/id476988529?mt=11&ls=1

Thank you!!


----------



## Gus Flory

I've reported everyone on this page.

Still trying to get mine to go free. If you would, please report mine. Here are the links:

Free on iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/galaxy-of-heroes/id475064723?mt=11

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Galaxy-of-Heroes-ebook/dp/B002RL9L96/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

(caleemlee: Both your links are the same, so I clicked on the link in your signature to report the iTunes link.)


----------



## jen meyers

Got yours, Brina. (And nice cover!)

Got yours, Calee . . . and both of the links you put up go to iTunes. 

Gus, I did yours yesterday or the day before.


----------



## Sharebear

j meyers said:


> Got yours, Brina. (And nice cover!)
> 
> Got yours, Calee . . . and both of the links you put up go to iTunes.
> 
> Gus, I did yours yesterday or the day before.


Thanks!
Any idea how long it can take to go free? I've had at least twenty to thirty people tell Amazon, and I'm seeing mixed reviews on this topic.

Reported everyone on this page as well


----------



## JJayKamp

Some folks wait months (me), some wait hours.  It's a lottery, really.  I have noticed a trend of things going free on Tuesdays and Wednesdays more than any other days, so the earliest your book would probably go free is this coming midweek.


----------



## Sharebear

JJayKamp said:


> Some folks wait months (me), some wait hours. It's a lottery, really. I have noticed a trend of things going free on Tuesdays and Wednesdays more than any other days, so the earliest your book would probably go free is this coming midweek.


Thanks, I appreciate your help! I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## elenaaitken

Hi all. 
I'm trying to go free as well. 
PLEASE help me report my short story as FREE on Amazon. 
here are the links.
Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Betty-Veronica-ebook/dp/B005L34X2C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315071549&sr=1-2

And Itunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/betty-veronica/id470081260?mt=11


----------



## jen meyers

Just reported yours, Elena. Good luck!


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

Hi all. 
I'm trying to go free as well. 
PLEASE help me report _The Pearl Savage_ as FREE on Amazon. 
here are the links.
Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-Savage-post-apocalyptic-novel-ebook/dp/B00563HRPM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1321324334&sr=8-2

And Itunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-pearl-savage-post-apocalyptic/id453331069?mt=11

My other series' first book, _Death Whispers_, has been free since Sep. 1. It took a month and I had to unpub it from NOOK so only the SW version was available for the bot search. I think it is critical to have your books on Apple. I have done everything I did with DW and more. Still, no dice. I'd appreciate any and all help. Book 2 releases Friday and this method was critical to the success of my other series. I'm doing everybody on this page. Thanks guys~


----------



## jen meyers

Done, Tamara. Good luck!


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

@jmeyers
@sethblackburn
@smreine
@elenaaiken

Done~!


----------



## JJayKamp

Hey, guys, I just went back more than three pages and reported everyone who's waiting for freeness. If you could pretty please report me one more time -- both iBooks and B&N, just in case they are price-matching to one and not the other -- I'd be ever so grateful!

Here are my links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY

B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/e/2940011489990

Apple: 



Thanks all!


----------



## jen meyers

Done, JJay. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## JJayKamp

Hey thanks, J!  

I see a bunch of folks (Seth Blackburn, Brina Courtney, Todd Russell) went free since I last checked several hours ago.  *REALLY hopes the bots haven't finished price-matching yet*

ETA:  The latter two don't have their particular free book on iBooks, Kobo or Sony, so Barnes & Noble must be the price-matched competitor this time.


----------



## Sharlow

Hey everyone. I'd like to try this again. I never wanted to sell Storytellers, and I would like it to be free. Could you please tell Amazon that it is currently free on Barnes and Noble. Here's the links.

http://www.amazon.com/Storytellers-Saga-ebook/dp/B0031ER0XM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/storytellers-martin-sharlow/1020987333?ean=2940000818480&itm=1&usri=sharlow


----------



## jen meyers

Done, Sharlow.

If Amazon is pricing to B&N, maybe that's what's holding me back because my book hasn't shown up there yet. Arrrrgh. Okay. Keeping fingers crossed that it'll happen sometime soon.


----------



## Sharebear

JJayKamp said:


> Hey thanks, J!
> 
> I see a bunch of folks (Seth Blackburn, Brina Courtney, Todd Russell) went free since I last checked several hours ago. *REALLY hopes the bots haven't finished price-matching yet*
> 
> ETA: The latter two don't have their particular free book on iBooks, Kobo or Sony, so Barnes & Noble must be the price-matched competitor this time.


JJay,
Thanks for finding out that Ignite went free. Did yours go too I hope?


----------



## JJayKamp

Glad I could help, Brina!    No, sadly my book isn't free yet.  Just you, Seth Blackburn, Todd Russell, and some other folks who don't post in this thread (Eve Yohalem, AJ Barnett, etc.) were successful.  Enjoy your freeness!


----------



## SethBlackburn

Thanks everyone for reporting "Circus of the Dead." It went free this morning!

And now to pay it forward...

JJayKamp - reported
Sharlow - reported

Hope you go free soon!


----------



## 40977

Hi guys,

The Engine Driver has been free everywhere for about a month, but still no luck on Amazon. 

http://www.amazon.com/Engine-Driver-Dystopian-Short-ebook/dp/B005POOLYM/

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-engine-driver-a-dystopian/

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-engine-driver-tracy-marchini/1106648243

Thanks for your help... now off to report!


----------



## elalond

Hi,
have reported the not-free books in the last three pages, hope it will help.

And I need help with my book on Amazon UK. If you could report it, I would appreciate it:

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Red-Moon-Moons-Reflection-ebook/dp/B0057AMLMS

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/red-moon-ela-lond/1102270549

Itunes: http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/red-moon/id475045053


----------



## Laura Lond

OK, I am back in the game with another book. Here's the link to Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Sparkling-Misfortune-Lakeland-Knight-ebook/dp/B004JXVYR2

And here are the links to the free version:

B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/My-Sparkling-Misfortune/Laura-Lond/e/2940011515378

iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/my-sparkling-misfortune/id418425922?mt=11

Sony: http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/laura-lond/my-sparkling-misfortune/_/R-400000000000000340276

We'll see if it works this time... Off to report everyone!


----------



## ireadbooks

I've reported everyone on this page. Good luck, fellow KBers.

@ Sharlow

I dig the _Storytellers_ cover. Very eye-catching.


----------



## jen meyers

Done, Tracy, Ela, and Laura. Good luck!


----------



## W.W.

May I join? My short story, _Bonded_, is now free on iTunes, and I'd like to make it free on Amazon.

Here's the iTunes link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/bonded/id480287864?mt=11

And here's the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060B5AGC


----------



## Laura Lond

Reported everyone, good luck guys!


----------



## jen meyers

Mine is finally listed on Barnes and Noble. Would you all be so kind as to report me again, but this time with the B&N link?

Barnes & Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/intuition-j-meyers/1107077145?ean=2940032831464&itm=1&usri=intuition%252bj%252bmeyers

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Intuition-ebook/dp/B0063KJJAI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321574564&sr=1-1

(Fingers crossed that it works.)

Thanks!


----------



## Rejean

Done, done and done.


----------



## Alain Gomez

Here's the itunes link where it's currently free: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-imperium-vs.-the-rebellion/id481728850?mt=11

Here's the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005WGV2LI

I got jmeyers and wordwrestler!


----------



## Rejean

My book DreamWeaver is currently free at iTunes

http://www.amazon.com/DreamWeaver-Rejean-Giguere/dp/1927047005






thanks everybody, btw, Alain, got yours too.


----------



## W.W.

I got you guys. thanks for your help with this! I hope being free on iTunes is enough, because I just opted in to B & N through Smashwords. I was going direct before.


----------



## Guest

Reported everyone for the last few pages... I HAVE had others click me through, but so far no luck, so if anyone has a moment.

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/My-Boyfriends-Back-ebook/dp/B004NIFNM0

Free at Smashwords:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/104729

Thanks! This whole process is absurd. I think it may be my only real gripe with amazon.


----------



## Rejean

oliewankanobe said:


> Thanks! This whole process is absurd.


agreed


----------



## Laura Lond

oliewankanobe said:


> Reported everyone for the last few pages... I HAVE had others click me through, but so far no luck, so if anyone has a moment.
> 
> Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/My-Boyfriends-Back-ebook/dp/B004NIFNM0
> 
> Free at Smashwords:
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/104729
> 
> Thanks! This whole process is absurd. I think it may be my only real gripe with amazon.


Is your book available for free in other places like B&N or iTunes? Amazon won't price-match to Smashwords, perhaps this is why it's not working for you.


----------



## jen meyers

Thanks, Alain! I got you, too. And Rejean.

Olie--I wasn't sure what to do. Amazon doesn't price match through Smashwords . . . if you'd like me to do it anyway, I will.

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Laura Lond

Aaaaand _My Sparkling Misfortune_ has just gone free! Yessss! 

Thanks everyone for reporting.

JJ - remember Amazon refused to price-match this book for a while? Here's what I did: I went back to paid and reported the difference to Amazon. They matched it then. That told me the bots "saw" the book. So then I made it free and waited... Not that long - less than a week, I think. I know it's a headache, but perhaps you could do the same thing: raise the price on B&N or somewhere else to .99, raise it on Amazon to, say, 1.49, report the difference; wait for them to match; then go free again. Just a thought?


----------



## elenaaitken

I just went free tonight. And have received about 60 downloads in the last hour for my short story. 
I'm happy, but slightly perplexed as my efforts to go free have been pretty hit or miss for the last little while. Amazon does work in strange ways.  
Thanks to all those that helped this along!

I have a question too...If I make a change to the file and re-upload it on my dashboard will it reset the price back to .99? Does anyone have experience with that?

Thanks all!


----------



## Laura Lond

Elena - I've had a freebie out before, and no, changing the file did not change the 0.00 price. It only changed back to paid when I had raised the price again on Smashwords.


----------



## JJayKamp

Yay for Laura! And hooray for Elena and Calee (the caterpillar book went free as well)! I'm so happy for you guys! Laura, that's so wonderful that you finally succeeded! Enjoy the freeness!

As for your advice about how to get the Amazon bots to "see" the book on B&N....well, I have a little problem with that. I just made a drastic decision a couple days ago, and changed my category via Smashwords; I changed from paranormal romance to historical fiction, hoping to find readers who like Diana Gabaldon. And guess what? My free book is #3 in the USA top free historical fiction iBooks, and #2 in the UK's same category. And it appears I'm selling copies of the sequels. So I'm reluctant to make the price paid again, because I don't want to yank my book out of that sweet spot on Apple.

So my back-up plan is to maybe unpublish my book on Amazon, then republish it from scratch as if it's a totally new book. I'm not sure if that would work or not, but it's the best plan I've got right now. The only loss would be a day without sales (I don't have any now) and I'd have to redo all my links, as it'd have a totally new URL.

However, as it's nearing midnight, now might not be the best time to make heavy-duty decisions such as these. Maybe some sleep is in order before I get too carried away? 

ETA: I checked, and what all the free books in the last week have in common is iBooks, not B&N. So...could I possibly coax/beg/plead another report from y'all? * I will go and report all those still holding membership in the Nonfree Society back several pages (if they have their free book on iBooks, whether they list that link here or not -- I'll go find it!*). Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Killiney-Ravenna-Evans-ebook/dp/B004QOA2FY


----------



## Richard Raley

_The Betrothal_ just went free last night! I was a bit more nervous about this one since its a novel instead of a short story...but results are results. 12 hours in and I've had 600 downloads so far. It's 258th in Free Sales and #11 in Free Humor.

Considering that was all through the night and now the day is here...can't wait to see if it will increase.


----------



## Laura Lond

Got you reported JJ. Yeah, I understand - you certainly don't want to lose the good spot on Apple...


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Wow! Hope this works, I've been trying to make this free for a month ever since publication!

Here's the amazon Link:
http://www.amazon.com/101-Faith-Notes-God-ebook/dp/B005WJGRJM/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321754159&sr=1-2

and
the Barnes & Noble link where it's free:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/101-faith-notes-pauline-creeden/1107044086?ean=2940032817390

I went back the last three pages and "told on you" - Please recipricate!


----------



## jen meyers

Got you, JJay. (I'm assuming you decided to re-upload since your links didn't work . . . but I did a search for your book on Amazon to report it.)

Got you, too, Hosanna.

I'm still sitting around here NOT free. Grrrr. I may have to try your trick, Laura, though all my other distribution right now is through Smashwords and I don't want to change the price there because it'll take so long for the price to go through and then the price change back to free to go through. Maybe if I upload to B&N separately--have the Smashwords free listing on B&N and a paid one that I create. And then delete the paid one once Amazon acknowledges it and matches, and report the free one. Maybe? 

I have no idea. . .


----------



## Randy Kadish

Okay, I've made my estory free on Smashwords.

Here's my Kindle link:

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Fly-Caster-Unforgettable-ebook/dp/B004VFPDCU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1303243834&sr=1-1

Thanks in advance,

Randy


----------



## JJayKamp

@Randy Kadish: I'd love to help, but I'm 99% sure that Amazon does not price-match to Smashwords, only B&N, iBooks, and possibly Kobo and Sony. Give us a link when your book trickles down to one of those sites and we'd all be happy to report for you.

@J Meyer: Thanks so much! I did decide to re-upload my book (I'm tweaking it right now because my file has some issues), but when I'm done tweaking, I'll come back and provide a link. As for your situation, I would *not *put up another version via Pubit. I had two versions on B&N up until Oct 26th, and I believe that's part of the reason I've had such a difficult time of it. You've only had the book up on B&N since Nov 17th, is that right? If that's true, I would give it at least another two weeks before you do something drastic like change your price on Smashwords. The only reason Laura and I took such drastic measures was because we'd both been waiting for months. I'd sit tight if I were you; I'm sure your turn will come soon!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Thanks for the help guys!

An author friend of mine had hers go free, and said she did nothing, but it took about a month.  argh...why is Amazon so slow!?!?!


----------



## jen meyers

JJayKamp said:


> @J Meyer: Thanks so much! I did decide to re-upload my book (I'm tweaking it right now because my file has some issues), but when I'm done tweaking, I'll come back and provide a link. As for your situation, I would *not *put up another version via Pubit. I had two versions on B&N up until Oct 26th, and I believe that's part of the reason I've had such a difficult time of it. You've only had the book up on B&N since Nov 17th, is that right? If that's true, I would give it at least another two weeks before you do something drastic like change your price on Smashwords. The only reason Laura and I took such drastic measures was because we'd both been waiting for months. I'd sit tight if I were you; I'm sure your turn will come soon!


Okay, JJay, I'll hold off. Thanks for the advice. Though, I'd think it should be relatively easy to just unpublish on B&N when I want to get rid of the paid listing, right? Or is it more complicated than that when there are two listings? I certainly don't want to make this take longer. But it's frustrating to know that Amazon is matching to iTunes, and I've been free on iTunes for about 2 and a half weeks (which feels like FOREVER, but, now that I've written that down, I realize isn't really that long after all. Okay, I'm totally impatient. )

Sitting on my hands . . .


----------



## Laura Lond

j meyers said:


> I'd think it should be relatively easy to just unpublish on B&N when I want to get rid of the paid listing, right? Or is it more complicated than that when there are two listings?


Yes, you can easily take it Off Sale, and it will be taken down from B&N within hours, but the problem is, Amazon's bots tend to "see" the Pubit version and "miss" the Smashwords version, if there were two available. At least that's what seemed to happen in my case. It takes time to make them realize, "Okay, that version is gone, and now _this_ is the one we should price match."


----------



## JJayKamp

No problem, J!  I just hope the freeness process is easier on you than it's been for me!

Regarding the Pubit version, yes, you could just unpublish it...but how do you know for sure Amazon hasn't "seen" it already and retained it?  Maybe for a month?  I wouldn't want to risk it.

Regarding iBooks:  I've been free there since the end of July and my book was never price-matched.  You'd think, in all that time, my iBooks free version would've been "seen" by the Amazon bots...but no.  

I'm willing to bet that you go free this coming Monday or Tuesday.  Got my fingers crossed for you!  

ETA:  I see Laura has just explained things better than I did.  Thank you, Laura!


----------



## jen meyers

Thanks, Laura and JJay. I will not upload it to B&N. Obviously not worth the risk.

And JJay, I so very much hope you're right. Fingers crossed for me and you. I hope that yours goes free too, after all your recent tweaks to make it so. Here's hoping!


----------



## JJayKamp

Thanks for the good thoughts, J! Right back at you!

I've succeeded in re-uploading my book, so here's the new link:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006AJQ3GU






http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-last-killiney-j-jay-kamp/1030951900

Please _*re-report*_ me? Pretty please? I will re-report everyone else in return. Thanks!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Everyone seems to have trouble making stuff go free which makes me feel better. I have been trying to make Soldiers of Legend: Chances free since early November. It is free at BN, Apple, and if it appears on Kobo for free first I will go crazy. I will try some of these techniques. Would love for it to go free on a week when most people are home.


----------



## JJayKamp

Be patient, Danielle.  Give us your links and we'll report 'em, and you should be free within two weeks, I bet.


----------



## Laura Lond

Got you re-reported JJ. Hope it works at last!!!


----------



## W.W.

Well, Amazon appears to be matching B&N as well, because I changed my Amazon price to 1.00, hoping it would help them pick up on the iTunes free price, and then Amazon changed my price to .99, showing the slash through the 1.00. That's what the price is on B&N. So, I changed the price again, this time to 1.99 earlier today, and had a friend report the iTunes free price . . . and it sits at 1.99.

I guess I just have to wait? But there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason. I had people reporting the iTunes free price, yet Amazon chose to match the B&N .99 price instead.


----------



## jen meyers

Re-reported you JJay. All fingers crossed for you.

Wordwrestler--I can't imagine why Amazon would make the book free if it's still paid in a competitor's store. I'd think you need to get it free on B&N before they'll match.

If you'd all be so kind as to re-report me as well, I'd appreciate it. Here are my links.

http://www.amazon.com/Intuition-ebook/dp/B0063KJJAI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321885223&sr=8-1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/intuition-j-meyers/1107077145?ean=2940032831464&itm=1&usri=intuition%252bj%252bmeyers






Thanks, all!


----------



## W.W.

j meyers said:


> Re-reported you JJay. All fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Wordwrestler--I can't imagine why Amazon would make the book free if it's still paid in a competitor's store. I'd think you need to get it free on B&N before they'll match.
> 
> If you'd all be so kind as to re-report me as well, I'd appreciate it. Here are my links.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Intuition-ebook/dp/B0063KJJAI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321885223&sr=8-1
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/intuition-j-meyers/1107077145?ean=2940032831464&itm=1&usri=intuition%252bj%252bmeyers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, all!


J meyers, it's free on iTunes.

And I thought they were matching iTunes. That was my point. That in my case, they matched B&N instead of iTunes. My book was 1.00 at Amazon, .99 at B& N, and FREE on iTunes. So they lowered the price to .99, instead of free, which clearly showed they were matching B&N instead of iTunes, even though the iTunes FREE price was the one people were reporting.


----------



## Rejean

(finally caught up with everyone on this last page )

They haven't matched iTunes yet for DreamWeaver,

http://www.amazon.com/DreamWeaver-Short-Suspense-Novel-ebook/dp/B004UB2G20

But it just went free on B&N and Sony.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dreamweaver-rejean-giguere/1030868288?ean=2940011256974&itm=2&usri=rejean%2bgiguere

http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/rejean-giguere/dreamweaver/_/R-400000000000000371975

Thanks everybody.


----------



## JJayKamp

Thanks for the well-wishes, J and Laura!  Your good thoughts are so very much appreciated!

I re-reported everyone last night (all the way back to Mr. Xavier's book), re-reported J, and reported all the newbies.  Although, having done that, I really wonder if it makes any difference?  

Wordwrestler, I will tell you that I've experienced a weird thing when I've raised my price:  For as long as 24 hours, Amazon has shown a price-match of what looks like the old price, with the Digital List Price showing the new price (slashed through).  Maybe that's what is happening with yours?  It's possible, anyway.  I do agree with J, in that it helps to make sure you don't have a paid price anywhere, because although it seemed like they were price-matching to iBooks last time, who really knows?  Maybe, when your book is published, Amazon assigns one competitor (the first it finds with a lower price) to your book, and that's who your book gets price-matched to every single time?  I mean, it's all a guess at this point.  No one knows how it works.  B&N does seem to be the one Amazon price-matches the most, so it seems like a good idea to have it free there if you want to cover all your bases.


----------



## jen meyers

Done, Rejean. Good luck!


----------



## Gus Flory

How long does it take for a book to appear on Sony and Barnes & Noble after being shipped from Smashwords?

Smashwords said my book already to shipped to Sony and Barnes & Noble. That was about a week ago, but it's not appearing on either one. I guess I'm impatient because Smashwords says books appear approximately two weeks after they're shipped. iTunes put it up immediately, though.

I've had no luck reporting my book from iTunes, so I unpublished on Barnes & Noble and opted in for Barnes & Noble from Smashwords hoping that will do the trick.


----------



## JJayKamp

B&N seems to put up books a little slower than iBooks, possibly a week to two weeks if I remember correctly.  Sony...much slower it seems.  My books were shipped there so long ago that they've had time to ship (price revisions) a second time.  Still nothing shows on Sony.


----------



## ShaunaG

Okay people! Trying not to get too excited but my books, Elfbitten and The Mermaid, have finally(!) shown up on itunes (no idea why it took so long)! Soooooooo if you guys could help with some new reporting for me, I'd really appreciate it!

Elfbitten Itunes link: 




Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2

And

Mermaid Itunes link: 




Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005J86JWQ


----------



## JJayKamp

Got you reported again, Shauna.  Let's hope iBooks does the trick for you after all these months!


----------



## George Berger

I've been resisting doing this for two full months now, but it looks like Amazon isn't going to make my short story free on its own. _So_, having tried all the usual tricks...

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Grease-Is-The-Word-ebook/dp/B005NKC2JE
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/grease-is-the-word-george-berger/1106550969
iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/grease-is-the-word/id471800822?mt=11

Arigato, danke, gracias, thanks, &c.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Okay, hopefully I can start giving this away. Tried raising price to hope the bots would search it out too. On Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005WML39S/ On BN:http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Soldiers-of-Legend/Danielle-Kazemi/e/2940032822493/?itm=1&USRI=danielle+kazemi On iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/soldiers-of-legend-chances/id478068704?mt=11 Thanks to everyone helping.


----------



## JJayKamp

Here's the link to Danielle's book (above post):

http://www.amazon.com/Soldiers-of-Legend-Chances-ebook/dp/B005WML39S


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Thanks for that. I copied it from the phone. Interesting to find out it goes to the wrong place.


----------



## ShaunaG

Just checking in and reporting the last few pages.

Elfbitten Itunes link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/elfbitten/id455173433?mt=11

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2

And

Mermaid Itunes link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-mermaid/id462778088?mt=11

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005J86JWQ


----------



## JJayKamp

I see Danielle's book has gone free, as have the books of George, Gus, Pauline, J Meyer, Tamara, Tracy, SM Reine, Ellen Fisher, Adrianna, and Allie.

That leaves myself (waiting 9 weeks), Shauna (approx 11 weeks at least), R.H. Russell, Rejean, Sharlow, Alain, Chrissy, and Francis Xavier (waiting at least 9 weeks).

*sigh*

ETA:  Maybe a person does manually open the emails and decides who goes free.  Maybe I should change my book cover so he/she doesn't recognize it.  Yeah, that's what I'm going to do.  *wanders off*


----------



## George Berger

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Reported the few people who were still waiting. Thanks everyone for helping it go free. Surprised me.


----------



## Gus Flory

Hey, I just went free. Awesome. Got nearly 100 downloads already.


----------



## Richardcrasta

What is the minimum period you need to make it FREE for it to work?

And supposing you were to have Smashwords distribute only to ITunes (which as I understand is the quickest) by de-selecting all the others for a particular title, would that be the quickest way to make it UN-free?

thanks,
Richard


----------



## JJayKamp

Richard, if you're asking how quickly Amazon might make a book free (at least I think that's what you're asking), I don't think any of us knows the answer. Some have been waiting for months and months. Some waited only hours. No way to tell at this point how Amazon does things. Regarding making the book paid again, well, that's a crap shoot as well apparently. Martin Sharlow had his book taken off free after only one week for no apparent reason, even though it's free everywhere. Others can't get Amazon to notice the price increase, and resort to writing letters, begging for "unfreeness." So you could have it paid everywhere, and it still might not make a difference. Me, I'm hoping for freeness forever (if I ever get it).

@SMReine: Yes, I've heard of that happening. Somehow freeness, the ranking, and the UK site are tied together, and there's a glitch there somewhere. It's not just you, don't worry. And yes, I started from scratch and uploaded the same book a second time, so it has a completely different ASIN and appears as "new." Maybe I have to give it more time? After all, I don't think anyone here uploaded their book last week and had it go free today. My last-ditch effort, if this new upload doesn't work, is to make _The Bayman's Bride_ free instead -- but since that's the last book in my series, I'm really hoping it doesn't come to that.

ETA: I have a new idea about why some achieve freeness and some don't: maybe it has to do with categories? Consistently there has been only thirty free books in the paranormal romance category lately. Maybe they limit the Top 100 to 30 in that category, and I can't get in because no one there ever "unfrees" their books? Anyone else unfree in that category? *runs off to check*

ETA: Yep, Adrianna is romance>fantasy, futuristic & ghost. She's #30, the last one on the free list. Otherwise, zip; not one single person from this thread for the last two months appears in the Top 100 for that category. They all stay put; it's mostly the same thirty free books, week in and week out. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## W.W.

Congrats to those who've gone free! may it bring you paid sales eventually.

I'm still waiting for _Bonded_ to go free. I removed _Bonded_ from sale on B&N and am waiting for it to show up there from Smashwords. But it's been free on iTunes for a week now.

Here's the iTunes link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/bonded/id480287864?mt=11

And here's the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060B5AGC

I'd appreciate you reporting it. Maybe now that the B&N copy is gone, it will work?


----------



## Richardcrasta

JJayKamp said:


> Richard, if you're asking how quickly Amazon might make a book free (at least I think that's what you're asking), I don't think any of us knows the answer. Some have been waiting for months and months. Some waited only hours. No way to tell at this point how Amazon does things. Regarding making the book paid again, well, that's a crap shoot as well apparently. Martin Sharlow had his book taken off free after only one week for no apparent reason, even though it's free everywhere. Others can't get Amazon to notice the price increase, and resort to writing letters, begging for "unfreeness." So you could have it paid everywhere, and it still might not make a difference. Me, I'm hoping for freeness forever (if I ever get it).
> 
> @SMReine: Yes, I've heard of that happening. Somehow freeness, the ranking, and the UK site are tied together, and there's a glitch there somewhere. It's not just you, don't worry. And yes, I started from scratch and uploaded the same book a second time, so it has a completely different ASIN and appears as "new." Maybe I have to give it more time? After all, I don't think anyone here uploaded their book last week and had it go free today. My last-ditch effort, if this new upload doesn't work, is to make _The Bayman's Bride_ free instead -- but since that's the last book in my series, I'm really hoping it doesn't come to that.


Hi JJay, thanks for the answer.

I meant: if you could have your way, for what DURATION would you keep it free before you UNFREE it, for the best results? 2 weeks? The reason I ask is I am thinking of making my second-bestselling title free. It's also my bread and butter; well, half a slice of Wonder bread with a dab of butter, so I don't want to give it away for too long.


----------



## JJayKamp

All I know is that the first book in my series has been free on Apple and B&N since the end of July, and I'm still in the top ten in some countries (for iBooks), and thus still selling paid sequels -- not tons, but far better than before freeness.  It may work differently for Amazon, but on Apple, it seems to be the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Richardcrasta

JJayKamp said:


> All I know is that the first book in my series has been free on Apple and B&N since the end of July, and I'm still in the top ten in some countries (for iBooks), and thus still selling paid sequels -- not tons, but far better than before freeness. It may work differently for Amazon, but on Apple, it seems to be the gift that keeps on giving.


Wow, JJay, good for you, congrats. I don't have any books that are series, so I'll have to think hard about what to do in my case.

I wonder about the other person--was that you?--who published a book under a new ASIN: what do you lose and gain from doing that? Does it, from Amazon's algorithms point of view, become a fresh book?

BTW, are any of your books DRM-restricted?


----------



## jen meyers

JJay--when I checked on my book this morning (and was shocked/thrilled to find it free), I also checked on yours. Was so hoping for you for this week. But perhaps with the new upload it's going to take a week or two to happen. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you--and everyone else who hasn't gone free yet--and I'll keep coming back here to help report. 

Speaking of which, I've reported Shauna and Wordwrestler on this page just now. And, JJay, I'm going to go back and do yours again right now, too.


----------



## Allie Beck

THANK YOU to anyone on this thread who reported my price match to Amazon.

Dumpsterotica: How Drity Are You? went free sometime last night: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0056B7QOQ/?tag=kbpst-20

#321 in the FREE rankings right now! Woot! Download it now


----------



## JJayKamp

@Richard:  I'm really not selling that many on Apple (about 80 last month), so although it's better than before, it's not terrific.  And yes, that was me who just republished my book with a new ASIN.  I now think that I did it for nothing, as my new hypothesis is that my category is what's holding me back.  I took a look at the other categories where folks have gone free recently, and each has far more free books (roughly 69-100) than Romance>Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost, which has the same measly 29-30 every week.  So unless someone in my category goes unfree, I'm probably not going to succeed unless I change my category.  As for what I lost: three reviews (one negative), 150 tags and several "likes."  But I haven't sold a book on Amazon in months, so it was worth the risk for me.  I'm hoping whatever went wrong will "reset" -- it may take a couple of weeks, but unless someone has me blacklisted somehow, I'm hoping it will pay off.  

@SMReine:  I think the sites that list free books will find you, not the other way around.  You could google "free kindle books" or some other such thing and let them know, just in case, if you're worried about it.  Good luck with your books!  

@JMeyers:  Thanks so much for your kind thoughts and reporting.  Enjoy your freeness!


----------



## JJayKamp

@SMReine: Well, I looked in your category (Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult) and there are roughly 40 free books, give or take a few. When you look at the category (sorted on price) your book is #44 (but with some titles before yours priced for some reason, you _should _be #34). V. J. Chambers' _Breathless _and Seth Blackburn's _Circus of the Dead_ are the only authors I recognize from our "Make it Free" thread. Now, you're right: you are not on the Top 100 Free list, and since the list only goes to 38, there are more free books than the list shows...but not many more. (Things that make you go, "Hmmmmm....")


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Well, I didn't really think that having people report free books would have made much of a difference, but when within a few days of posting a message here about it, it was made free (after waiting almost a month with no luck). So, perhaps it was a coincidence, but probably not.

So, thanks to everyone who reported my last book, and now I'm trying it with another one of mine:

Here's the amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/Year-Finally-Solved-Everything-ebook/dp/B0048EL3IC

And here's where it is free:

http://www.amazon.com/Year-Finally-Solved-Everything-ebook/dp/B0048EL3IC

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-year-we-finally-solved/id433061874?mt=11

http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/rudolf-kerkhoven/the-year-we-finally-solved-everything/_/R-400000000000000373411

Thanks again,


----------



## Richardcrasta

JJayKamp said:


> @Richard: I'm really not selling that many on Apple (about 80 last month), so although it's better than before, it's not terrific. And yes, that was me who just republished my book with a new ASIN. I now think that I did it for nothing, as my new hypothesis is that my category is what's holding me back. I took a look at the other categories where folks have gone free recently, and each has far more free books (roughly 69-100) than Romance>Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost, which has the same measly 29-30 every week. So unless someone in my category goes unfree, I'm probably not going to succeed unless I change my category. As for what I lost: three reviews (one negative), 150 tags and several "likes." But I haven't sold a book on Amazon in months, so it was worth the risk for me. I'm hoping whatever went wrong will "reset" -- it may take a couple of weeks, but unless someone has me blacklisted somehow, I'm hoping it will pay off.


Are you saying the category thing in Amazon is holding you back? Because you also said you haven't sold a book on Amazon in months--that's strange, because most people get a majority of their sales from Amazon.

Also, wouldn't it be unfair to give some people free status, and deny it to others, when all are following the same rules? Is it not the principle of it? I am wondering if the limits for each category, if there are such, are artificial. I myself seem to have a hard time changing categories--they ask me to blank my category, and finally after 4 weeks of this, I am neither here nor there, and finally, they have put me back in the old category.

Anyway, thanks for this useful thread. I made 2 books free on Smashwords yesterday, but because today is Thanksgiving, I think they are going to take a few days to ship it to Apple. (I have unselected the other channels, because I don't want to have the situation of it going free on those other channels, and then being unable to get it back to paid.)


----------



## Sharlow

ireadbooks said:


> I've reported everyone on this page. Good luck, fellow KBers.
> 
> @ Sharlow
> 
> I dig the _Storytellers_ cover. Very eye-catching.


Thanks


----------



## Sharlow

I have another one that I would appreciate help with Amazon. Hopefully they will make this one free, and Storytellers is still not free. So if you could resubmit.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fallen-blood-martin-sharlow/1028493795?ean=2940032840114&itm=4&usri=sharlow

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003R7L6HO

And Storytellers

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/storytellers-martin-sharlow/1020987333?ean=2940000818480&itm=1&usri=sharlow

http://www.amazon.com/Storytellers-Saga-ebook/dp/B0031ER0XM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5


----------



## rudykerkhoven

I reported your books. Good luck...



Sharlow said:


> I have another one that I would appreciate help with Amazon. Hopefully they will make this one free, and Storytellers is still not free. So if you could resubmit.
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fallen-blood-martin-sharlow/1028493795?ean=2940032840114&itm=4&usri=sharlow
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003R7L6HO
> 
> And Storytellers
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/storytellers-martin-sharlow/1020987333?ean=2940000818480&itm=1&usri=sharlow
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Storytellers-Saga-ebook/dp/B0031ER0XM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5


----------



## jen meyers

Got yours, Rudy. And both of yours, Sharlow. Good luck!


----------



## Richardcrasta

Hi all,

My book is free on Apple. Would you please report it to Amazon?

The Apple Link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/eaten-by-japanese-the-memoir/id436268256?mt=11

The Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UBFXFC

Thanks a lot!
Richard


----------



## JJayKamp

Rudy, it looks like your book is being price-matched to Kobo right now. They certainly are price-matching all over the place, aren't they? Wish there was a pattern somewhere.

Anyway, got you guys reported. Do the same for me, pretty please? I've got a new ASIN and I've changed my category, so maybe it will do some good this time.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006AJQ3GU

iBooks: 




B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-last-killiney-j-jay-kamp/1107555029

Thanks all!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Rudy, Sharlow, Richard and JJay, reported you! Good luck.

Ok, here's mine. (last time I asked for help, mine went free a few hours later! Although I had been trying for a while.)

http://www.amazon.com/Holiday-Flirts-Romantic-Stories-ebook/dp/B00630MUZ4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322233544&sr=1-1

And here it is free

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107485277?ean=2940032845249&itm=1&usri=holiday+rush

Thanks if you can help!


----------



## Richardcrasta

Thanks, Lisa.

I reported you, JJay. Good luck.


----------



## jen meyers

Got Richard, JJay, and Lisa. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Glen Krisch

I would love some support to get my collection Commitment and Other Tales of Madness listed as free. I've been trying for a month or so on my own with no luck.

Here are my links:
http://www.amazon.com/Commitment-Other-Tales-Madness-ebook/dp/B005NACNKM/

And the listings with it free already:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/commitment-and-other-tales-of-madness-glen-krisch/1107395120
http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000097894/Krisch-Glen-Commitment-and-Other-Tales-of-Madness/1.html

It's also free on itunes, but I can't find it at the moment.
Thanks!


----------



## JJayKamp

> I'm REALLY rooting for JJay to go free. We should have a party when it happens.


Aaaaawwww! Thank you, SMReine! And thanks again to everyone for trying to help me (I've got all those unfree reported in return). Hopefully I'll go free soon so I can quit pestering everyone.


----------



## elalond

Reported the un-free books in the last tow pages.


----------



## Holly A Hook

I'd like to make one of my books free, Rita Morse and the Sinister Shadow, to help the sales of my other 3 titles. I've made it free on Smashwords and the other sites before and left it that way for several months, but Amazon never price matched. Thanks to anyone who helps out! I'll report your books free in return. Here are the links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LLII9Y

B & N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Rita-Morse-and-the-Sinister-Shadow/Holly-Hook/e/2940011192029


----------



## amiblackwelder

Sharlow said:


> I have another one that I would appreciate help with Amazon. Hopefully they will make this one free, and Storytellers is still not free. So if you could resubmit.
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fallen-blood-martin-sharlow/1028493795?ean=2940032840114&itm=4&usri=sharlow
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003R7L6HO
> 
> And Storytellers
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/storytellers-martin-sharlow/1020987333?ean=2940000818480&itm=1&usri=sharlow
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Storytellers-Saga-ebook/dp/B0031ER0XM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5


I reported your books, best wishes.

Please consider the same for me. I have mine listed here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,92944.0.html


----------



## amiblackwelder

j meyers said:


> Got Richard, JJay, and Lisa. Good luck, everyone!


Your books look great! Checking out now!


----------



## amiblackwelder

j meyers said:


> Got yours, Rudy. And both of yours, Sharlow. Good luck!


Snagged my free copy, can't wait to read it!


----------



## Colette Riley

Hey guys, would love some clickie help getting my erotic short to go free. Here are my links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/XXX-tra-Credit-ebook/dp/B005U3H0AU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1322325052&sr=8-3

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/xxx-tra-credit-colette-riley/1106524140?ean=2940032830313&itm=1&usri=colette+riley
DIESEL: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000094988/Riley-Colette-XXX-tra-Credit/1.html
APPLE: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/xxx-tra-credit/id475068704?mt=11

I went back through the last two pages and did Shauna, RHRussell, Sharlow, Richard, JJay, Lisa, Ami, Holly, and Glen. Would be happy to get anyone else that isn't free yet!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Marie S

I made one of my novels free on Smashwords earlier this week http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98368

Now I guess I have to wait for Amazon to price match. Judging from previous posts I've read on this subject, it looks like I'm in for a long wait.

http://www.amazon.com/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322327752&sr=1-3


----------



## Colette Riley

Marie Symeou said:


> I made one of my novels free on Smashwords earlier this week http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98368
> 
> Now I guess I have to wait for Amazon to price match. Judging from previous posts I've read on this subject, it looks like I'm in for a long wait.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322327752&sr=1-3


Though I'm no expert, I have heard that Amazon is unlikely to price match to smashwords. Are you in the premium distribution? Once it goes free to B&N and itunes you might have better luck with amazon.


----------



## Marie S

Thanks. Just checked on iTunes and it's now free.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

Thanks to all that C&P'd Pearl on Amazon, I went free late on the 17th. Now that I've done it twice, with two different titles, I'd like to offer that it was one month, TO THE DAY, from when I price changed my title to free on SW ( for both books). I speculate that Amazon may have a "controlled" bot search for certain time intervals and one has to stay free for a certain length of time for it to happen in COMBINATION with the title being for sale on Apple. I really believe your title must be for sale on iBooks. Just my observations.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

This is such a helpful thread. Thank you everyone for the help and the sharing. I am now trying to get my novel Nothing To Lose to go
free on Amazon. I could use some help. It is free on Smashwords and has been free on Barnes and Noble for four days. Here are the links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Nothing-To-Lose-ebook/dp/B0041N3RG6/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_4

Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/nothing-to-lose-consuelo-saah-baehr/1103093519?ean=2940011107733

Thanks and I will follow this thread and return the favor.


----------



## Rejean

Tamara Rose Blodgett said:


> Thanks to all that C&P'd Pearl on Amazon, I went free late on the 17th. Now that I've done it twice, with two different titles, I'd like to offer that it was one month, TO THE DAY, from when I price changed my title to free on SW ( for both books). I speculate that Amazon may have a "controlled" bot search for certain time intervals and one has to stay free for a certain length of time for it to happen in COMBINATION with the title being for sale on Apple. I really believe your title must be for sale on iBooks. Just my observations.
> 
> Thank you everyone!


It would be nice if we had some help from Amazon on this subject instead of batting away in the dark. I guess I'll keep waiting, and hoping DreamWeaver goes free before Christmas.


----------



## Holly A Hook

Colette Riley said:


> Hey guys, would love some clickie help getting my erotic short to go free. Here are my links:
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/XXX-tra-Credit-ebook/dp/B005U3H0AU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1322325052&sr=8-3
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/xxx-tra-credit-colette-riley/1106524140?ean=2940032830313&itm=1&usri=colette+riley
> DIESEL: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000094988/Riley-Colette-XXX-tra-Credit/1.html
> APPLE: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/xxx-tra-credit/id475068704?mt=11
> 
> I went back through the last two pages and did Shauna, RHRussell, Sharlow, Richard, JJay, Lisa, Ami, Holly, and Glen. Would be happy to get anyone else that isn't free yet!
> 
> Good luck to all!


Got yours. Thanks for reporting the free status on Rita Morse.


----------



## JJayKamp

> Thanks to all that C&P'd Pearl on Amazon, I went free late on the 17th. Now that I've done it twice, with two different titles, I'd like to offer that it was one month, TO THE DAY, from when I price changed my title to free on SW ( for both books). I speculate that Amazon may have a "controlled" bot search for certain time intervals and one has to stay free for a certain length of time for it to happen in COMBINATION with the title being for sale on Apple. I really believe your title must be for sale on iBooks. Just my observations.


@Tamara: Sadly your theory doesn't apply in my case. My book has been free on iBooks, B&N (and for a while Diesel) since August. It's still not free on Amazon.

I've got all the newcomers reported. Here are my links again if you could kindly return the favor:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006AJQ3GU

iBooks: 




B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-last-killiney-j-jay-kamp/1107555029

Thanks again & here's hoping for freeness for everyone soon!


----------



## Holly A Hook

Got yours, JJayKamp.  Hope they make it free soon.  You've been waiting for a long time (like me.)

Also, how do you find your iBooks link?


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Done JJay


----------



## Colette Riley

Here ya go Holly:
http://itunes.apple.com/ie/book/rita-morse-sinister-shadow/id426817148?mt=11

I just did a google search for your title name + itunes and it came up. Hope it helps!


----------



## Holly A Hook

Thanks, Colette!

Updated Links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LLII9Y

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rita-morse-and-the-sinister-shadow-holly-hook/1029806548?ean=2940011192029&itm=1&usri=rita+morse+and+the+sinister+shadow

iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rita-morse-sinister-shadow/id426817148?mt=11


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Just curious... has anyone had any success in making their book free while using the 70% royalty option or having their list price at something more than 99 cents?


----------



## LilianaHart

Hi, All!

I'm trying to make my Christmas book free for the holidays. It's already free at B&N and Sony, but I need help at Amazon.

Thanks!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/All-I-Want-Christmas-ebook/dp/B0061I7TUO/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1322363562&sr=8-19

Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/all-i-want-for-christmas-liliana-hart/1107036053?ean=2940032838548&itm=2&usri=liliana+hart


----------



## Laura Lond

Got you reported again JJ. Hope it works at last!


----------



## audreyauden

I apologize if this is a dumb question. I only read the first page of posts (out of the 30-something already here), so my question may have been answered before. But anyway ...

Are all the people in here experiencing this delay getting their books listed for free on Amazon because they published through Smashwords? Or are you all specifically trying to get Amazon to discount your book to free using a roundabout method so Amazon shows your original price crossed out and replaced with "free"?

For Kindle format, I published directly with Amazon Kindle Direct Publishing (KDP) instead of going through Smashwords. As far as I can tell, every change I've made to my book listing (description, royalty structure, even updating the book contents) has gone up within 24 hours of me submitting the change. Are other people experiencing long delays with KDP, or is this just a Smashwords issue?

Cheers!


----------



## Laura Lond

audreyauden said:


> Are all the people in here experiencing this delay getting their books listed for free on Amazon because they published through Smashwords? Or are you all specifically trying to get Amazon to discount your book to free using a roundabout method so Amazon shows your original price crossed out and replaced with "free"?


Audrey - yes, we are trying to make a book free on Amazon. You can't set the 0.00 price on KDP, so we are using this (rather unpredictable) method.


----------



## jen meyers

amiblackwelder said:


> Snagged my free copy, can't wait to read it!


Thanks, Ami! I hope you like it.

I just reported your books, as well as for Glen, Holly, Collette, Consuelo, JJay (again! fingers crossed for you!), and Liliana. Hope I didn't miss anyone. So many new people in the past couple of days.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I reduced A Reckoning in Belvoir to free on Smashwords not quite two weeks ago. Apparently, the spiders have not yet bitten. It is still $2.99 everywhere. Help...please.

http://www.amazon.com/Belvoir-ebook/dp/B004NIFCT4


----------



## JJayKamp

Hi Sheila! I see that your book is still $2.99 on Barnes & Noble, Sony, iBooks and Kobo. It has to be free in at least one of those places first before Amazon can price-match, so you'll need to wait until the new price is showing (preferably at B&N or iBooks), then come back to this thread and provide us with links. Also, I see another potential problem: Your book is called _Belvoir _in most of those places, not _A Reckoning in Belvoir._ You even had a different cover at one venue, making it harder still to tell if it's the same book. I know this is probably due to the sloooowwwwwwnessssss of Sony & Kobo in making updates, but this could prove an issue with your freeness.

@J Meyers & Laura: You're both sweethearts! Thank you!


----------



## Laura Lond

I keep checking this thread hoping to see that your book went free JJ. Some day it should!!


----------



## Decon

Anyone from the UK and a member of .co.uk?

Where there's a will, there's a war
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055FE31W

Free on itunes Great Britain.
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/where-theres-will-theres-war/id447588670?mt=11


----------



## jen meyers

Declan--do you have to be in the UK to report to their Amazon site? I'm in the US and was able to report it on the UK site just fine. (At least it appeared to work.) Good luck!


----------



## Decon

j meyers said:


> Declan--do you have to be in the UK to report to their Amazon site? I'm in the US and was able to report it on the UK site just fine. (At least it appeared to work.) Good luck!


I honestly don't know, I just assumed it would be better if it was from someone who could buy books there. Thanks for the support.

It was free in the UK and still is in America, but Amazon re priced it again in the UK the other day. It was driving my compilation sales and noew they've dried up.

Hopefully you reporting it and anyone else will get it free again. A big thank you.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

JJayKamp said:


> Hi Sheila! I see that your book is still $2.99 on Barnes & Noble, Sony, iBooks and Kobo. It has to be free in at least one of those places first before Amazon can price-match, so you'll need to wait until the new price is showing (preferably at B&N or iBooks), then come back to this thread and provide us with links. Also, I see another potential problem: Your book is called _Belvoir _in most of those places, not _A Reckoning in Belvoir._ You even had a different cover at one venue, making it harder still to tell if it's the same book. I know this is probably due to the sloooowwwwwwnessssss of Sony & Kobo in making updates, but this could prove an issue with your freeness.
> 
> @J Meyers & Laura: You're both sweethearts! Thank you!


Thanks JJ. I'll continue to wait. In the meantime, it's available for free on smashwords. I'll keep checking to see when Smashwords changes it for iBooks and Kobo.


----------



## Holly A Hook

Thank you, thank you, thank you!  Amazon just dropped Rita Morse to free.  Hopefully, it helps sell my other novels in time for Christmas.


----------



## JJayKamp

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!

Happy for everyone else who's gone free, too, of course -- yay for us!

*skips merrily back to re-report all those who are still unfree, if there are any*


----------



## Lisa Scott

Omg JJAy! Finally!!!! Big, big congrats! Let us know how it goes! How long have you been waiting?

(And while you're skipping, I'm still unfree, and hoping to get my holiday short out there in time for the Christmas season. 

http://www.amazon.com/Holiday-Romantic-Stories-Collections-ebook/dp/B00631VUB8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322496114&sr=1-1






http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107485277?ean=2940032845249&itm=1&usri=holiday+rush


----------



## jen meyers

JJayKamp said:


>


SO happy to see this!     

Congrats, JJay!


----------



## Laura Lond

JJayKamp said:


> Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## HAGrant

Laura Lond said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


Woo-hoo-hoo!!!! JJ, I'm so happy for you!!!! There is some justice in the universe after all.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'd like to make this one free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006209NW8

It's already free here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/100935
and here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/party-with-echoes-patty-jansen/1107395436?ean=2940032839422&itm=2&usri=patty+jansen

Thanks!


----------



## Malia Mallory

Hi all !

My book is free at Barnes & Noble - would love it to go free at Amazon. Any help is appreciated.

Amazon link - http://www.amazon.com/ABCs-Erotica-Anal-ebook/dp/B006F8Q1R2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1322631972&sr=8-4

BN link - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107485508?ean=2940032848073&itm=2&usri=a+is+for+anal


----------



## JJayKamp

Thank you guys!!!!! You all helped me so much, not only in reporting my book, but also with emotional support while I've been waiting. Thanks again!


> I'll bring the hot go-go dancer boys!


@SMReine: Oh yeah! Please, can we get one who resembles Johnny Depp?   

So the lesson after all this is: If Amazon won't price-match, re-upload your book with a new ASIN. Of course you lose any reviews/likes/tags you had, but in my case it was worth it! I'm a happy, happy girl!   

BTW, got the newbies reported. Fingers crossed for your freeness soon (and for those that didn't go free yesterday)!


----------



## AaronShep

You know, if you all keep flooding Amazon with notifications of free ebooks on other sites, Amazon is going to catch on to your scam and shut it down.

Amazon doesn't need your reports. It regularly scans major sites on its own for prices to match. This is a well-documented phenomenon in the POD world. Reports of lower prices, if they're helpful at all, are only to alert Amazon to prices on sites it does NOT scan. 

If your book is free on a major site, Amazon will know. Play it cool, and this strategy will last longer. If you keep doing what you're doing, it could be gone within months, even weeks.

Aaron Shepard


----------



## Owen

That's assuming Amazon isn't aware already and I doubt that. I don't imagine they really care. Their only reason for preventing making your books free directly is to cut down on spam, and they've only ever responded by matching the price anyway.


----------



## R Ann

Okay, a lot to read here. I'm buckling down to it before asking any dumb questions. But so far, it looks like my evil plan to get my book free for Christmas probably won't work, just because it takes too long for everyone to get the info from other sites. This is a great thread! I'm sure it will clear up all my confusion.


----------



## JJayKamp

@Rebecca:  I think it's possible to have a free book by Christmas.  You've already got your book on Barnes & Noble.  Just change your price to zero via Smashwords, and enable distribution to iBooks, and it should only take a week or so for the new price to show up.  Then it's just a matter of Amazon price-matching.  Come here and post your links -- some people swear it helps.  Sometimes the price-match happens within hours, so you've definitely got a shot at it.  Go for it!


----------



## Lisa Scott

ok, gotcha malia and Patty. Here's mine. Thanks for any help!

http://www.amazon.com/Holiday-Flirts-Romantic-Stories-ebook/dp/B00630MUZ4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322682068&sr=1-1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107485277?ean=2940032845249&itm=1&usri=holiday+rush


----------



## AaronShep

OwenAdams said:


> That's assuming Amazon isn't aware already and I doubt that. I don't imagine they really care. Their only reason for preventing making your books free directly is to cut down on spam, and they've only ever responded by matching the price anyway.


Of course, they care. That's why they limited the price range for KDP books on 70% royalties in the first place, while placing no such limits on big publishers. Amazon has a history of preserving the privileges of big publishers at the expense of small ones. They don't want the free option to be generally available. So, the more visible you make yourself, the more likely you will be shot down by a revision to the system.


----------



## 39179

So happy for you, JJay!!! That was a long haul!


----------



## JJayKamp

Andrew, you are so sweet! You can't know how much everyone's support meant to me, waiting all that time. So frustrating. Glad it's over, and that maybe my experience will help others. Hope so!

@SMReine: I know!!!! I'm thrilled! Except now I'm waiting for the bad reviews to roll in. I know they're coming, as it's part and parcel of the "free experience" for most people. That's what happened when my book first went free on iBooks; I got a whole bunch of negative reviews consisting of one word each, e.g. "Lame," "Boring," etc. They didn't hurt anything in the long run, though, so it's not that terrible.

@Lisa Scott: Got you reported. Good luck! 

ETA: SM, you're not doing so bad yourself:

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #780 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#26 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror*

That's awesome! How long has your book been $0.99 again? It looks like the free ranking was quite sticky!


----------



## JJayKamp

Well, I don't remember what kind of ranking you had before you went free, but I'd think anything less than 1,000 paid is doing pretty well now.  So yay!  Hope you get a bunch of great reviews!


----------



## W.W.

So happy for you, JJ!

Guys, my short story is STILL not free. It's been free on iTunes for weeks, and free on B&N for almost a week.

Here are the links:

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060B5AGC

B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107553787?ean=2940032854944

iTunes:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/bonded/id480287864?mt=11

Aaargh! Thanks.


----------



## JJayKamp

Consider it re-reported (one for each), Wordwrestler.  It seems like you should have gone free when I did -- I wonder why not?    So frustrating! 

@SMReine: Glad your book is doing better now -- that's great!

BTW, last night I almost had a heart attack when I discovered that all my ranking, and my placement on the Top 100 Free lists, had disappeared.  I did some rooting around and found that HA Grant experienced the same thing in October.  Still, quite disconcerting!  This morning all is right with the world again, but this is something to look out for.  I wrote to KDP, but I'm betting the glitch fixed itself since I haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## chrisanthropic

Hi everyone,

Thieves at Heart is now free in the iTunes store (and will be on B&N as soon as they update) and I'd like help reporting it on Amazon por favor.

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Thieves-Heart-Valley-Crescents-ebook/dp/B005SSRQX8/
iTunes link: 




Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

chrisanthropic said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thieves at Heart is now free in the iTunes store (and will be on B&N as soon as they update) and I'd like help reporting it on Amazon por favor.
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Thieves-Heart-Valley-Crescents-ebook/dp/B005SSRQX8/
> iTunes link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I've done that for you. Nice artwork, BTW. Oh, and another BTW; I'm in the UK and if you report iTunes (*must* be iTunes as B&N(Nook) doesn't sell to UK) then it goes free in amazon.co.uk AND amazon.com (I expect that's been mentioned somewhere in the past few dozen pages. Sorry for the repeat )


----------



## chrisanthropic

Thanks for reporting it Tim and thanks for the compliment on the cover, it took more revisions than it should have until I was happy with it.


----------



## JJayKamp

Got you reported, Chrisanthropic.  I love your cover, too.  The girl is quite striking and definitely elflike.  

Tim, can you please elaborate?  Do you mean we should be reporting on our books' Amazon UK pages?


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hey! I just went free!

http://www.amazon.com/Holiday-Flirts-Romantic-Stories-ebook/dp/B00630MUZ4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322878373&sr=1-1

If anyone wants a cute, sweet romantic holiday read, give Holiday Rush a try.

Thanks for all the help! It went free on BN and itunes probably Nov. 12. I didn't start reporting until two weeks ago maybe. (for those of you keeping track of how long it takes.)


----------



## Marie S

I need help to make this one free http://www.amazon.com/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322922232&sr=8-2

It's already free on Smashwords, Nook and iTunes

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98368

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/age-of-dreams-marie-symeou/1107079810?ean=2940032825760&itm=1&usri=marie+symeou

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/age-of-dreams/id478535000?mt=11

Thank you!


----------



## chrisanthropic

Hi Mary,

reported your book to Amazon, good luck!


----------



## W.W.

Lisa Scott said:


> Hey! I just went free!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Holiday-Flirts-Romantic-Stories-ebook/dp/B00630MUZ4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322878373&sr=1-1
> 
> If anyone wants a cute, sweet romantic holiday read, give Holiday Rush a try.
> 
> Thanks for all the help! It went free on BN and itunes probably Nov. 12. I didn't start reporting until two weeks ago maybe. (for those of you keeping track of how long it takes.)


Thanks for sharing your time frame. Hopefully this means there's still hope for my short story, Bonded.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Question: Does one have to promote one's book in different venues after making it free--to make people aware of it, or does the rise in sales occur naturally.

Also, could you please report this book to Amazon:

Eaten by the Japanese
Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004UBFXFC

It's free at:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/50202





Thanks for reporting it.
Richard


----------



## ShaunaG

JJayKamp said:


> Thank you guys!!!!! You all helped me so much, not only in reporting my book, but also with emotional support while I've been waiting. Thanks again!
> @SMReine: Oh yeah! Please, can we get one who resembles Johnny Depp?
> 
> So the lesson after all this is: If Amazon won't price-match, re-upload your book with a new ASIN. Of course you lose any reviews/likes/tags you had, but in my case it was worth it! I'm a happy, happy girl!
> 
> BTW, got the newbies reported. Fingers crossed for your freeness soon (and for those that didn't go free yesterday)!


OMG! I go away for a few days and you go free!?!? Congratz!

So you unpublished all together and uploaded as if it were a new book?


----------



## JJayKamp

I was thinking of writing a PM to you, Shauna. Yes, that's exactly what I did: I unpublished the old version, and started from scratch all over again with a completely new version. I also changed my category (from romance>time-travel and romance>fantasy, futuristic & ghost) to fiction>historical and fiction>romance. I reasoned that others were getting into these categories with new books, so why not me? Worked like a charm. Of course I lost the reviews, likes and tags I had on the old version, but what the hay! I've had over 5,200 downloads since going free on Monday, and I've sold fifteen books; I've also gotten a couple of new Facebook fans with nice comments...and NO bad reviews just yet. So I'm pretty happy! You could try the same thing? Making sure _Elfbitten _is already free everywhere else first?

The funniest thing is that all this time I've wanted to go free because I've been unemployed for nearly three years and can't find a job. I've needed money in the worst way. And Monday morning I received a job offer! Imagine it: my book went free after four months AND I got a full-time job! The irony of course is that now I won't have much time to write another book, should _The Last Killiney_ do well. I don't care -- I'm still happy.

@Richard: No, the masses come to you with no promotion, courtesy of websites patrolling for free books to broadcast to their readers. Got your book (and Marie, too) reported again, BTW.


----------



## ShaunaG

Hmm, okay. I think I'll give it a go. Elfbitten is free on itunes and B&N and yet still nothing. I dont know if I can change my category though but I'll give that a look too.

Congratz on the new job too! I'm in the exact same boat as you, though not for quite as long, its funny how similar our experiences have been with this!


----------



## Richardcrasta

I reported your book, Marie.

Good luck to you and all of you (and to me!)


----------



## Marie S

Thanks chrisanthropic and Richardcrasta

Have reported yours too. 

Will do some more later when I have more time.


----------



## Fredster

If anyone can help out, my sci-fi / horror short story "Sweet Dreams" finally went free over at Barnes and Noble:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sweet-dreams-fred-anderson/1100488237

The Amazon link for reporting is:

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Dreams-ebook/dp/B004ZUIRTM

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

This is so weird. I had a 99 cent book that was doing NOTHING so I decided to make it free. It is free on Smashwords and B&N but Amazon wouldn't make it free so I raised the price to $3.49 hoping that would start something. Well, it did, it is now selling nicely - at $3.49. So strange.


----------



## Marie S

Just reported yours Fredster.


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

I don´t believe making a book free is a good strategy. In my opinion, free downloaders are not neccesary book readers. Most of the downloaders don´t read the books. So, which is the deal?


----------



## JJayKamp

And if you're like me (a person who only sold two books last month on Amazon), it doesn't cost you anything.  It's win-win, really.


----------



## Jena H

Okay, dumb question time.      I'm still relatively new to this, and for a long time didn't even consider making my book free.  But now that I'm getting ready to go live with a second book, I thought that briefly making my first one free might bring a good boost (even if temporary) for the 2nd one.  But I don't understand the process.  First of all, I'm NOT on Smashwords, so I don't know if that affects anything.  I'm only on Amazon & B&N.  Secondly, I don't understand this "reporting" thing to make it free on Amazon.  Can we not do that ourselves?

Sorry to be so dense, but I haven't figured out all the ins and outs of this whole process.  (Also, I'm curious if anyone has tried pricing a book at anything other than something that ends with .99.  For example, $1.29 or $1.59.  Yay or nay?)  Thanks, all!


----------



## Jena H

Hello... anyone....?  Beuller...??


----------



## Philip Chen

Help Needed.

I just tried to set the price of the Nook version of _There is Strangeness in the Universe_ to free, but it will not allow me to do that. am I missing something?


----------



## Cliff Ball

I have a novel that continues to be free on Amazon because Kobo is still free, when I changed the price back to $2.99 on Smashwords two weeks ago, and every other online store re-set the price. What do I do about that?


----------



## Jena H

So what does Smashwords (or the book's price on there) have to do with the price on Amazon?  I'm not on Smashwords, so I don't know how that would affect me trying to make my book free on Amazon or B&N.


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Thanks to everyone who helped make my book free temporarily about a month back, it worked wonders and I had a real boost in sales afterwards!

I'm looking to do the same again for a short period and this time I'm going to see if I can make it happen in the UK too.

If anyone would like to hep me out I would be really grateful. Here are my links.

*UK*

UK Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005E8YZ2M

UK iTunes URL: http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/city-of-the-falling-sky/id460252527

*USA*

USA Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005E8YZ2M

USA iTunes URL: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/city-of-the-falling-sky/id460252527

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## chrisanthropic

@Fredster, @Joseph, reported both of your books.

@Jena, we do not have the option to set the price to free on amazon, so we set it to free at one of their major competitors (iTunes/B&N) and report the lower price to Amazon to (hopefully) speed up the price matching.  Amazon does have bots that crawl the other sites looking for price differences so typically the price matching will happen anyway but the amount of time it takes varies quite a bit.


----------



## Jena H

Thanks, chrisanthropic.  I pretty much inferred as much, but wasn't sure, especially since most people had been mentioning Smashwords.  So, bottom line is, it sounds like if I want my book to be free on Amazon, I'll have to mark it free on B&N & then have it "reported" to Amazon so they can match it.  Then after a few days or a week or so, I can raise my price back.  Please let me know if that's not correct.

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## ShaunaG

Jena H said:


> Thanks, chrisanthropic. I pretty much inferred as much, but wasn't sure, especially since most people had been mentioning Smashwords. So, bottom line is, it sounds like if I want my book to be free on Amazon, I'll have to mark it free on B&N & then have it "reported" to Amazon so they can match it. Then after a few days or a week or so, I can raise my price back. Please let me know if that's not correct.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.


Okay, so you cannot set your price on Amazon or B&N at $.00, so you have to use Smashwords since they let you do it there. Once you get your book going there you have to say yes to their expanded distribution, then Smashwords distributes your book to other retailers (itunes, B&N, Kobo, etc). Once your book shows up at these other retailers as a result of Smashwords, you'll see your book priced at $.00. If you are uploaded at B&N directly, you'll see two buying options on the book page, one will be the Smashwords version. Then you go to your book's Amazon page and scroll down to the "Product Details" and you'll see a link "tell us about another price" that is where we are reporting our books as free on other sites. Yes, you can do this yourself, but we hope that with many other people,with many other IP addresses, reporting with us, it will make Amazon change it faster. There is plenty of debate about that though.

@JJ, point of interest: my new US page finally went live today and my reviews from my old page are there! Weird, right? No likes or tags, but the reviews are. Amazon is so strange.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

Just to add a point for those people asking the 'how to' questions. Reporting a lower price to Amazon enables/ speeds up the price matching by Amazon. But if you are American and report on Amazon.com, you only get the lower price at the US site, not amazon.co.uk and all the other national Kindle stores springing up all over the place (well, Europe). To get the lower price on amazon.co.uk, for example, you need someone with an amazon.co.uk account to report an iTunes UK price (because Barnes & Noble / Nook) isn't available in the UK.


----------



## ShaunaG

YAYAYAYAY! After MONTHS my short story "The Mermaid" has gone free! And just yesterday I changed it back to full price on Smashwords, hilarious. But I've changed it again so I don't lose it on Amazon before it works it's magic.

Thanks to everyone who has helped me! Thank you thank you thank you! 

JJ - thanks for your support and help!

Now to get Elfbitten free


----------



## ShaunaG

And a little over 12 hours later:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #417 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
*#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Erotica
*

Awesome! Going through and reporting anyone who isnt free yet.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Interesting, I was actually coming to this thread to see if you did manage to go free last night.  Two of mine went free yesterday and I had noticed that they began at a free rank of over 8,000.  I've never seen that many free books on Amazon (previously, the lowest ranked free book I'd ever seen was ranked around 2,500), and was wondering if they were coming back to catch all of the books they had missed.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

Joseph_Evans said:


> Thanks to everyone who helped make my book free temporarily about a month back, it worked wonders and I had a real boost in sales afterwards!
> 
> I'm looking to do the same again for a short period and this time I'm going to see if I can make it happen in the UK too.
> 
> If anyone would like to hep me out I would be really grateful. Here are my links.


Hi Joseph. Couldn't spot anyone else doing this, so I've reported the freebie thing at the UK site. Nice use of colour on the book cover, BTW.

Good luck


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

Could someone please report this freebie for me?

It's a poem called _The Quest for Elena the Fair_

US amazon.com link US free on B&N

UK amazon.co.uk link 




Many thanks...


----------



## ShaunaG

AdriannaWhite said:


> Interesting, I was actually coming to this thread to see if you did manage to go free last night. Two of mine went free yesterday and I had noticed that they began at a free rank of over 8,000. I've never seen that many free books on Amazon (previously, the lowest ranked free book I'd ever seen was ranked around 2,500), and was wondering if they were coming back to catch all of the books they had missed.


Wow you got 2 in one night? That's so lucky. I really wanted my Elfbitten title to go free because it's the lead in a trilogy, whereas my short story fairy tales can stand alone. I'm still hoping now that I've done the new upload like JJ suggested.

@Tim - got yours.


----------



## jhanel

Hey gang: I need a helping hand. My novel, Death Has a Name, has been free on Smashwords for a week or so. It has yet to go free on Amazon. Can someone give it a swift kick in the pants to get it moving?? 

Smashwords Link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/34088
Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H1TDKQ/

Thanks.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

ShaunaG said:


> @Tim - got yours.


Thanks ShaunaG, much appreciated.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

jhanel said:


> Hey gang: I need a helping hand. My novel, Death Has a Name, has been free on Smashwords for a week or so. It has yet to go free on Amazon. Can someone give it a swift kick in the pants to get it moving??
> Thanks.


Hi, is the book on iTunes or Barnes&Noble? I couldn't see it there. Amazon don't reveal how their systems work but the general consensus (and my experience) is that you need the book to be free on iTunes/B&N to kick Amazon into price matching. Smashwords doesn't cut it. I've reported it anyway, but I don't think it'll do any good.

Tim


----------



## jhanel

Good to know.

Yes, it's on B&N, but they still have it at $0.99 right now. iTunes is a pain in my side, but I think it's finally listed there. I can never get on their site to find it (I don't own an i-Thingy) so I have to assume.

Thanks for giving it a kick. I'll hope that Smashwords distributes the files quickly, then.


----------



## ShaunaG

jhanel said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Yes, it's on B&N, but they still have it at $0.99 right now. iTunes is a pain in my side, but I think it's finally listed there. I can never get on their site to find it (I don't own an i-Thingy) so I have to assume.
> 
> Thanks for giving it a kick. I'll hope that Smashwords distributes the files quickly, then.


The easiest way to look on itunes for your book without an "i-Thingy" is just to download itunes on your computer. Then you can go to to the itunes store through it, click "books" and do a search for your name. If you book is there, you'll see it. Then you can just right click on your title to copy the link and report it to Amazon - assuming it's free on itunes.

Once Smashwords has distributed to B&N and itunes for you, post your links here and we'll report for you. Amazon couldn't give a rat's patooty about Smashwords.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

jhanel said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Yes, it's on B&N, but they still have it at $0.99 right now. iTunes is a pain in my side, but I think it's finally listed there. I can never get on their site to find it (I don't own an i-Thingy) so I have to assume.
> 
> Thanks for giving it a kick. I'll hope that Smashwords distributes the files quickly, then.


I can't get iTunes to work on my PC. Don't know why. But there's a trick to finding your book if it's on iTunes (I only learned this today). Get your isbn number (which you can find from your Smashwords ISBN manager screen) and replace the numbers at the end of this URL with your ISBN. If it's in iTunes, the sales page will come up. (The URL below has the GB country code which you need for UK people, You want US for the American one)

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781465905697


----------



## jhanel

Awesome! Thanks for sharing that. I can now check my books again. They are still $1.99 at iTunes. =(


----------



## chrisanthropic

For those without iThings having a hard time finding their books on iTunes you can use this tool:

http://www.russellphillipsbooks.co.uk/pages/tools.php


It automates what jahnel said above. Just enter your isbn and it'll give you a link to your book in iTunes.


----------



## GlennGamble

Hi to all,

My book Busted: --a Prequel to the Jim Money Stories (a Jim Money Story) has gone up on B&N free, and I would like Amazon to price match. I'd like for you to enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area.

Price: 0.00
Shipping: 0.00

B&N Link:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/busted-glenn-gamble/1107873978

iPad/iTunes/iBookstore link:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/busted-prequel-to-jim-money/id485696072


----------



## jhanel

Glenn: Posted.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I'm trying the "FREE" option for a couple days through the KDP Select program for Questionable Heroes. The sales rank just showed up on the product page after the free downloads commenced this morning. Slow start, we'll see how it goes:

# Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,569 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    * #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Superheroes

Elmore


----------



## Randy Kadish

My story is now free on itunes, but I don't know how to get the url from the store.

Here's the amazon url:

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Fly-Caster-Unforgettable-ebook/dp/B004VFPDCU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1303243834&sr=1-1

Randy


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

Randy Kadish said:


> My story is now free on itunes, but I don't know how to get the url from the store.
> 
> Randy


Hi Randy, 
If you back up a few posts, you can find a tool that takes your book's isbn and gives back the iTunes URL. If you are publishing via Smashwords, the isbn is shown in the ISBN Manager. 'Fraid I can't get iTunes to work, so can't help you without a URL.

Tim


----------



## W.W.

Since I've been having so much difficulty trying to get my short story, _Bonded_ free (still not free), I'm trying to figure out what I can do differently next time. I plan on publishing another short story related to my Venture series in the next couple of months, and making it free.

If I upload the next short story to Smashwords first and set the price to free, then have Smashwords distribute to Amazon rather than going through KDP, will it be free from the get-go?

I realize I'd be giving up some control going this route, and I don't think I'd do it with a novel, but I'm willing to try it with a short-IF it means I can make it free. Anyone tried this?


----------



## Rejean

After weeks I'm still waiting to go free. Can you guys give it another kick in the pants?

DreamWeaver 
Amazon http://www.amazon.com/DreamWeaver-Short-Suspense-Novel-ebook/dp/B004UB2G20

Free at B&N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dreamweaver-rejean-giguere/1030868288?ean=2940011256974&itm=2&usri=rejean%2bgiguere

and Apple 




Thanks.


----------



## W.W.

I reported both links for you, rejean.

Here are mine again:

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060B5AGC

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107553787?ean=2940032854944

Itunes
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/bonded/id480287864?mt=11


----------



## Rejean

Thanks, gotcha too.


----------



## jhanel

wordwrestler said:


> Since I've been having so much difficulty trying to get my short story, _Bonded_ free (still not free), I'm trying to figure out what I can do differently next time. I plan on publishing another short story related to my Venture series in the next couple of months, and making it free.
> 
> If I upload the next short story to Smashwords first and set the price to free, then have Smashwords distribute to Amazon rather than going through KDP, will it be free from the get-go?
> 
> I realize I'd be giving up some control going this route, and I don't think I'd do it with a novel, but I'm willing to try it with a short-IF it means I can make it free. Anyone tried this?


I've never done that, but I think it would. Keep in mind, however, that Smashwords hasn't been able to distribute to Amazon for a while now. (At least, I couldn't get mine to go through.) There are some major political differences between them, and with KDP Select.... I doubt those differences will be solved any time soon.


----------



## W.W.

jhanel said:


> I've never done that, but I think it would. Keep in mind, however, that *Smashwords hasn't been able to distribute to Amazon for a while now.* (At least, I couldn't get mine to go through.) There are some major political differences between them, and with KDP Select.... I doubt those differences will be solved any time soon.


I didn't know that. That would foil my brilliant plan completely. Boo!


----------



## Cat Mad Donna

Hi

Worked through the last few pages and wondered if you could help me make Round Trip free on Amazon?

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Round-Trip-Short-story-ebook/dp/B006JSME5Q
B&N link: www.barnesandnoble.com/w/round-trip-donna-brown/1106548639

Amazon UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Round-Trip-Short-story-ebook/dp/B006JSME5Q
iTunes link: 




Thanks so much
Donna


----------



## Elmore Hammes

I've reported the last page of links for people.

I made my short story, Three Avenues of Escape, free through Smashwords, and it just showed up that way on B&N.
I'd appreciate some assistance in getting it free on Amazon.

Here are the links:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/three-avenues-of-escape-elmore-hammes/1018303991

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Avenues-of-Escape-ebook/dp/B002B3YBSQ

Thanks!
Elmore


----------



## Randy Kadish

I tried to upload a new cover, but accidently uploaded the wrong one. For four days now by book has been in review and I can't make the cover change.

I wonder if it has to do with my making my book free on Smashwords and iTunes.

Randy


----------



## tallulahgrace

Just went back to p. 32 and reported those not already free.

Fate is now free at Smashwords, please help me make it free on Amazon. Here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054QZNRA

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/66643

Thanks!
Tallulah
http://www.books2heart.com Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

Randy Kadish said:


> I tried to upload a new cover, but accidently uploaded the wrong one. For four days now by book has been in review and I can't make the cover change.
> 
> I wonder if it has to do with my making my book free on Smashwords and iTunes.
> 
> Randy


Which retailer is not letting you make the cover change, Randy?


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

tallulahgrace said:


> Fate is now free at Smashwords, please help me make it free on Amazon. Here are the links:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054QZNRA
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/66643


Hi Tallulah, Think you're jumping the gun here. Amazon price match against B&N and iTunes, not Smashwords. I found your book on iTunes (



) but it was still 99cents. I can't do anything until it's free there. It might be free now on B&N, I suppose, but I can only match against iTunes from the UK.


----------



## Randy Kadish

I can't make any changes on KDP.
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

smreine said:


> I've reported the last page-ish.
> 
> Out of curiosity, does anybody know if Amazon is going to continue price matching in this fashion? Has anyone gone to free like this since Select kicked in?


That's a fine question. I suspect they've either cut it or throttled it back. I expected to see several books go free these past two weeks and none of them have.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

Randy Kadish said:


> I can't make any changes on KDP.
> Thanks,
> Randy


That does seem a long time. Amazon does seem to stutter with any or all aspects of their systems from time to time, and inconsistently so it feels like it's just you. A few days later and all is as right as rain. I would check your junk emails, though, to see if anything has come from Amazon. The time I was delayed for ages, Amazon wouldn't publish until I'd given them a fax of a written contract with the author (I was the publisher). They had sent a mail but it was stuck in my spam filter. If there's nothing from Amazon, I'd mail them to ask what's going on.


----------



## Logan R.

Hey guys! I would love it if you would help me make "Wake (The Runners, Part Four)" Free on Amazon.

AmazonL http://www.amazon.com/Wake-Runners-Part-Four-ebook/dp/B006EQCK2U/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1323726890&sr=8-4

iBooks: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/wake-the-runners-part-four/id488521808?mt=11

I'll edit this post once it shows up on B&N. Thanks so much!

*EDIT:* It just showed up on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wake-logan-rutherford/1107956715?ean=2940032892786

Thanks again!


----------



## ShaunaG

Just a word of encouragement to everyone, I have been trying to get my novella, Elfbitten, to go free since August and within the last 30 mins it happened! I tried changing the price and reporting constantly, but I think JJ's suggestion to upload a new version of it on Amazon did the trick. So woohoo! I think this is going to be a bid deal for me.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

ShaunaG said:


> Just a word of encouragement to everyone, I have been trying to get my novella, Elfbitten, to go free since August and within the last 30 mins it happened! I tried changing the price and reporting constantly, but I think JJ's suggestion to upload a new version of it on Amazon did the trick. So woohoo! I think this is going to be a bid deal for me.


Thanks for letting us know, and best of luck with Elfbitten. I was wondering whether Amazon had choked this off completely. I just checked on the titles I'm monitoring and none of them have gone free.


----------



## GlennGamble

Hi to all,

My book Busted: --a Prequel to the Jim Money Stories (a Jim Money Story) has gone up on B&N free, and I would like Amazon to price match. I'd like for you to enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area.

Price: 0.00
Shipping: 0.00

Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069HL8KY

B&N Link:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/busted-glenn-gamble/1107873978

iPad/iTunes/iBookstore link:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/busted-prequel-to-jim-money/id485696072


----------



## ShaunaG

Tim C. Taylor said:


> Thanks for letting us know, and best of luck with Elfbitten. I was wondering whether Amazon had choked this off completely. I just checked on the titles I'm monitoring and none of them have gone free.


Totally bizarre update: It's back to full price. I think it was only free for about an hour-hour and a half and I noticed the downloads stopped. I just do not understand Amazon.


----------



## BiancaSommerland

Reading through this and I'm wondering if I'll be able to make my book free (the first book in my siggie). Right now it's free on Smashwords and All Romance Ebooks. I guess I'll have to wait until it goes to premium on Smashwords?

I'll go back a few pages and see if I can't help a few of you go free!


----------



## tallulahgrace

Tim C. Taylor said:


> Hi Tallulah, Think you're jumping the gun here. Amazon price match against B&N and iTunes, not Smashwords. I found your book on iTunes (
> 
> 
> 
> ) but it was still 99cents. I can't do anything until it's free there. It might be free now on B&N, I suppose, but I can only match against iTunes from the UK.


Hi Tim~

Thanks for the info, this is my first attempt at 'Free' and I didn't realize that Smashwords didn't count. I'll wait until B&N/iTunes report as free, then come back.

Cheers~
Tallulah
http://www.books2heart.com Free and Sponsored Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

tallulahgrace said:


> Hi Tim~
> 
> Thanks for the info, this is my first attempt at 'Free' and I didn't realize that Smashwords didn't count. I'll wait until B&N/iTunes report as free, then come back.
> 
> Cheers~
> Tallulah
> http://www.books2heart.com Free and Sponsored Ads for Indie Authors


Feel free to PM me (if you want) when it's available on itunes
Tim


----------



## RaineThomas

Hello,

Like many others, I would like some help with getting my short story to go free at Amazon. I have gone back through the last 3 pages in the thread and reported any books that are not free.

http://www.amazon.com/Prophecy-Estilorian-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B006G53SZ2

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-prophecy-raine-thomas/1107956588

Thank you to everyone who submits this for me.


----------



## Alondo

RaineThomas said:


> Hello,
> 
> Like many others, I would like some help with getting my short story to go free at Amazon. I have gone back through the last 3 pages in the thread and reported any books that are not free.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Prophecy-Estilorian-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B006G53SZ2
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-prophecy-raine-thomas/1107956588
> 
> Thank you to everyone who submits this for me.


I reported that, Raine. I need help with reporting free on Amazon.co.uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324129456&sr=8-1

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/lodestone-book-one-the-sea/id452918270?mt=11

Thanks

M.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Thanks for the assist in getting my short story, Three Avenues of Escape set to free.

I've gone back through the posts since my original request and sent the price feedback for those books, and noticed at least one of those has also gone to free. Best of luck with it, I will check back occasionally to continue the effort.

Elmore


----------



## eAngelaBenson

I'd like to join the fun. I'm been lurking around here for the last week or so, reporting price changes. I am encouraged that several of the ones I tried to report were already reduced to free. It's free at iTunes *(now BN, 12/21)* and I want to get it free at Amazon.

The book: Awakening Mercy

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005UIF5BG/
BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/awakening-mercy-angela-benson/1003947919
iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/awakening-mercy/id483358747?mt=11

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005UIF5BG/
ITunes UK: http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/awakening-mercy/id483358747?mt=11

I'm hoping this will go free before Christmas. I'll report back when BN changes it price but I thought I'd get started now.

Thanks in advance.

Angela

*EDITED 12/21 to reflect link to zero price at BN.*


----------



## soofy

Hi I'll be reporting price changes for a few pages back. I need help getting my first book on Amazon free, it's free on Smashwords, iTunes and Diesel. Here is the link for Amazon, Smashwords, iTunes and Diesel. Thanks.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006IWW2N2
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006IWW2N2
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/111492
iTunes: 



Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000111492/Shehu-Yusufu-Drawn-Breath-Part-I-Wrought-Iron/1.html

Thanks very much for the help and for reporting on both .com and .co.uk. I will try my best to report all futures ones that come after me.


----------



## eAngelaBenson

The activity on this thread has reduced considerably. I'm assuming that's because folks signed up for KDP Select so no longer need to ask for the price match.

Soofy, I submitted your request.  Good luck!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Nope, it's because Amazon refuses to price match. I've been reporting my free short stories (five in number now) every morning, and nothing is happening for any of them. I think this price-matching feature is dead.


----------



## Guest

I'm totally confused. I went free in the UK but not US.

But the good news is a Christmas Miracle! I'm ranked #90 overall free and #18 in romance!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/ref=pd_dp_ts_kinc_1/275-7787242-1903844#5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bestsellers-Kindle-Store-Romance/zgbs/digital-text/362723031/ref=pd_ts_zgc_kinc_362723031_more?pf_rd_p=216728907&pf_rd_s=right-5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=362723031&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0V74WX9REPGFG1DKY5P6


----------



## Alondo

oliewankanobe said:


> I'm totally confused. I went free in the UK but not US.
> 
> But the good news is a Christmas Miracle! I'm ranked #90 overall free and #18 in romance!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/ref=pd_dp_ts_kinc_1/275-7787242-1903844#5
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bestsellers-Kindle-Store-Romance/zgbs/digital-text/362723031/ref=pd_ts_zgc_kinc_362723031_more?pf_rd_p=216728907&pf_rd_s=right-5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=362723031&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0V74WX9REPGFG1DKY5P6


My first book is free in the US but stubbornly refuses to go free in the UK! The process seems so random, it's impossible to figure it out. Still it's good to hear that price matching is still working - after a fashion!


----------



## Guest

Now at 89 and 18 and discovered I'm #3 in humor.

COME ON US CUT ME A BREAK!!!


----------



## GlennGamble

Amazon still price matches... Its just unpredictable.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Fate is finally Free at B&N, please help make it free at Amazon. I fulfilled the requirements of this thread a couple of weeks ago, but will go back a few pages from this post as well. Thanks in advance for your help!

Link to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054QZNRA

Link to B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/timeless-trilogy-book-one-tallulah-grace/1104729281 

Tallulah~
http://www.books2heart.com Free (and Sponsored) Ads for Indie Authors; Free Books for Indie Readers


----------



## Alondo

tallulahgrace said:


> Fate is finally Free at B&N, please help make it free at Amazon. I fulfilled the requirements of this thread a couple of weeks ago, but will go back a few pages from this post as well. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Link to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054QZNRA
> 
> Link to B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/timeless-trilogy-book-one-tallulah-grace/1104729281
> 
> Tallulah~
> http://www.books2heart.com Free (and Sponsored) Ads for Indie Authors; Free Books for Indie Readers


Did that! If you could help me price match to UK that would be great!


----------



## Coral Moore

I'd like to get my short story free and could use a few reports if you're so inclined.

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RAQD30

Free link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/118157

Thanks very much. I'm going back to report books from the last couple of pages as well.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Coral Moore said:


> I'd like to get my short story free and could use a few reports if you're so inclined.
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RAQD30
> 
> Free link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/118157
> 
> Thanks very much. I'm going back to report books from the last couple of pages as well.


Coral,
Amazon doesn't price match with Smashwords. It will need to be free on Barnes & Noble or Apple.
If you recently made it free on Smashwords and are using them to distribute to those sites, it can take a week or more for the price to update to free on those external sites.
Elmore


----------



## Coral Moore

Elmore Hammes said:


> Coral,
> Amazon doesn't price match with Smashwords. It will need to be free on Barnes & Noble or Apple.
> If you recently made it free on Smashwords and are using them to distribute to those sites, it can take a week or more for the price to update to free on those external sites.
> Elmore


Well poop. Thanks for letting me know.  I'll have to wait for it to show up on B&N then. I actually just uploaded it, so it will probably take a bit for it to catch up to those sites, assuming I get approved.


----------



## eAngelaBenson

Awakening Mercy just went free on Amazon US, two weeks after being free on BN. Hang in there!

Download a copy if you like at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005UIF5BG/

Caught up!


----------



## Romi

Hey guys!

I haven't tried to make something free since August, and I was worried that the "freeness" just wasn't happening anymore due to the KDP Select freebies...therefore it was nice to see that at least some of you had success! (though it remains as mysterious as ever)

I reported the last 3 pages here, and I figured why not try for myself, so here are my links for "Year of the Chick," if you wouldn't mind helping it along. If it doesn't happen, oh well, but it's doing nicely in the iTunes Canada store at least (where I can see the rankings), along with 3 reviews with text thus far, so gotta focus on the positive 

Thanks in advance!
*
My Amazon US link:* http://www.amazon.com/Year-of-the-Chick-ebook/dp/B005ZY7DG0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1326161206&sr=8-6

*B&N link:* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/year-of-the-chick-romi-moondi/1107843786?ean=2940032870531&itm=2&usri=year+of+the+chick

*iTunes US link:*


----------



## GlennGamble

Help me make Bon Appetit free on Amazon by reporting BN's lower price in the "tell us about a lower price" section please...

Here's the Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YWNW0K

Here's the Barnes & Noble link:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bon-appetit-glenn-gamble/1108109355

Price: 0.00
Shipping: 0.00


----------



## Alondo

GlennGamble said:


> Help me make Bon Appetit free on Amazon by reporting BN's lower price in the "tell us about a lower price" section please...
> 
> Here's the Amazon link:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YWNW0K
> 
> Here's the Barnes & Noble link:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bon-appetit-glenn-gamble/1108109355
> 
> Price: 0.00
> Shipping: 0.00


I reported that. Could you help me price match to UK?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lodestone-Book-One-Storms-ebook/dp/B005BU9KJ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326273725&sr=8-1

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/lodestone-book-one-the-sea/id452918270?mt=11

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lodestone-book-one-mark-whiteway/1021521183?ean=2940011386985&format=nook-book&itm=1&usri=lodestone+book+one+the+sea+of+storms

Thanks!


----------



## John Blackport

HELP! Any suggestions on what to do?

OK, I made Raingun free on Smashwords a while back. Then eventually it went free on BN, and I started asking people to report it free there to Amazon.

But today, BN "un-freed" it back up to 2.99! It also doesn't seem to be free on iTunes, so there is _no longer any way_ to induce Amazon to make it free.

I think this has something to do with the fact that I "opted out" of BN on Smashwords on 12/31.

I was worried that if I didn't, I might screw up the process. So I did it -- *and apparently, screwed up the process!*

OK, I'm "opted in" on BN again on the SW Channel Manager. The question is: should I end my PubIt account as well?

BN seems to be the critical link here, and they're not exactly responsive.


----------



## Alondo

John Blackport said:


> HELP! Any suggestions on what to do?
> 
> OK, I made Raingun free on Smashwords a while back. Then eventually it went free on BN, and I started asking people to report it free there to Amazon.
> 
> But today, BN "un-freed" it back up to 2.99! It also doesn't seem to be free on iTunes, so there is _no longer any way_ to induce Amazon to make it free.
> 
> I think this has something to do with the fact that I "opted out" of BN on Smashwords on 12/31.
> 
> I was worried that if I didn't, I might screw up the process. So I did it -- and apparently, screwed up the process!
> 
> OK, I'm "opted in" on BN again on the SW Channel Manager. The question is: should I end my PubIt account as well?
> 
> BN seems to be the critical link here, and they're not exactly responsive.


You should have unpublished your Pubit version and then re-published on B & N via Smashwords. You need to have another go and do it right this time!


----------



## John Blackport

Argh.  

Will do, sir.  Thank you, sir. . .  

I'm a dummy


----------



## GlennGamble

Alondo said:


> My first book is free in the US but stubbornly refuses to go free in the UK! The process seems so random, it's impossible to figure it out. Still it's good to hear that price matching is still working - after a fashion!


Done  Thanks so much!


----------



## GlennGamble

Help me make Escape free on Amazon by reporting BN's lower price in the "tell us about a lower price" section please...

Here's the Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00597RST0

Here's the Barnes &	Noble link:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/escape-glenn-gamble/1104150864

Price: 0.00
Shipping: 0.00


----------



## Coral Moore

Soooo, I woke up this morning to Amazon price matching all on its lonesome. Couldn't find my short story on iStore or B&N. As far as I know it's only free on SW and Kobo.


----------



## Incognita

I just woke up this morning to find that my story "The Queen of Frost and Darkness" (which I've been trying to make free for months) is finally free on Amazon. Don't know what finally made them flip the switch, but I'll take it! It's been on B&N for free for about six weeks now (and free on Smashwords since November 1st, although this thread seems to indicate that Amazon doesn't pay attention to SW). Great timing, though, because I released a collection of short stories yesterday and will be uploading a revised novel later this week, and hopefully the exposure will help sales for both of those.


----------



## Jena H

Christine Pope, I had the same experience. This morning I was thrilled (*thrilled!*) to see my 'sales' for Nobody's Perfect had gone up *ten-fold,* literally overnight!! But then I noticed it was #96 on the Free Kindle Contemp Romance list. So...... it's free on Amazon. I have no idea why. I had it free on Smashwords at the beginning of the year, but that ended 10 days ago. And I've never had it free on B&N.

Wonder how long Amazon will keep it free...?


----------



## Coral Moore

Jena H said:


> Wonder how long Amazon will keep it free...?


I'm wondering the same thing. Mine is set permanently free on SW, so I certainly don't mind if they keep it free indefinitely, but I'd just like to know so I can plan accordingly.


----------



## Incognita

Jena H said:


> Christine Pope, I had the same experience. This morning I was thrilled (*thrilled!*) to see my 'sales' for Nobody's Perfect had gone up *ten-fold,* literally overnight!! But then I noticed it was #96 on the Free Kindle Contemp Romance list. So...... it's free on Amazon. I have no idea why. I had it free on Smashwords at the beginning of the year, but that ended 10 days ago. And I've never had it free on B&N.
> 
> Wonder how long Amazon will keep it free...?


I guess it's all a huge mystery.  I have a friend whose book has now been free on Amazon for almost a year, so I don't know if there's any rhyme or reason to it. I always wanted this story story to be free on Amazon, so I hope it stays that way permanently.


----------



## John Blackport

John Blackport said:


> I think this has something to do with the fact that I "opted out" of BN on Smashwords on 12/31.
> 
> I was worried that if I didn't, I might screw up the process. So I did it -- *and apparently, screwed up the process!*


Well, I guess I didn't screw it up THAT BAD! 

_Raingun_ is finally free today.


----------



## Rejean

I finally gave up on making DreamWeaver free by New Years and set the price back to regular. Last week all the other e-tailers had updated the price and I was off free everywhere.

So what happened this morning? Amazon made the darned thing free.

Go figure.

Now I wonder how long they'll leave it free.


----------



## Laura Lond

Well, guess what, people? _The Journey_ FINALLY went free this morning!!!!!

I've been trying for months. Gave up, stopped asking people to report, but I still had it free in other outlets, and Amazon woke up at last.


----------



## John Blackport

Based on the last 3 posts, I think the paradigm is still working. It's just working slower than we were expecting


----------



## JodyWallace

My story A Wintertide Spell went free on Amazon recently (I have cured myself of obsessive stat checking!) after having been free at Smash and all the places it distributes to for a couple months. B&N still has it for 99 cents. I am not getting a massive rush of downloads compared to what everyone else quotes, though.


----------



## Laura Lond

JodyWallace said:


> My story A Wintertide Spell went free on Amazon recently (I have cured myself of obsessive stat checking!) after having been free at Smash and all the places it distributes to for a couple months. B&N still has it for 99 cents. I am not getting a massive rush of downloads compared to what everyone else quotes, though.


Jody, have you reported your freebie to Pixel of Ink, Kindle Nation Daily, Ereader News Today, etc.? It looks like free books need some extra help today to get noticed.


----------



## JodyWallace

No, the first thing I did was post here *heh*. Because I'm market savvy that way.


----------



## Laura Lond

JodyWallace said:


> No, the first thing I did was post here *heh*. Because I'm market savvy that way.


It's okay, it isn't too late.  Also, if you have a thread dedicated to your book in Book Bazaar, you can post in it & update the title to something like, "currently free."


----------



## Elmore Hammes

tkkenyon said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Please help me make it free! It'll be free forever, once it's free.
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/126810 -- Link to free on Smashy
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gluten-PHOENIX-SCOTTSDALE-ARIZONA-ebook/dp/B0076RKZOG
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> TK Kenyon


TK,
Amazon doesn't price match with Smashwords. You will need to wait until it shows up as free on B&N or Apple, assuming you are distributing the book to those channels via Smashwords. (I looked, at this time it is still $2.99 on B&N).
Once it is free on one of those channels, repost with the appropriate links and we can try to get it price-matched!
Elmore


----------



## amiblackwelder

gregoryblackman said:


> Hey guys, I've got a favor to ask. My book has gone up on B&N free, and I would like Amazon to price match. If anyone can spare a moment, and enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area.
> 
> I Think It Moved:
> B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2
> 
> My Escort Confessions:
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-pussy-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-Pussy-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, and I would be willing to help anyone else out. Thanks,
> 
> Gregory


I will, but honestly this doesn't make it free...amazon goes through an algorithm and that determines it by genre/popularity/etc...


----------



## Guest

As it's not available elsewhere at the moment, please poke them with this.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/137506
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007FFUQPC


----------



## Elmore Hammes

TK, 
  I reported the lower B&N price on your Amazon page.

Guardian,
  Amazon doesn't price match with Smashwords. You would have to use Smashword's distribution channels to get the free version to Apple or B&N before the price matching will work. Please repost once that happens with the new link if you decide to do that.

Elmore


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks,

This thread is for people who are NOT in the Select program and are trying to get Amazon to price match their book's "freeness."    The appropriate thread for announcing your Select book's "freeness" is either the "Links to Free Books" thread in the Book Bazaar or the book's thread in the Book Bazaar.  The appropriate thread to discuss Select books going free is in the MEGA thread here in the Café. 

Thanks.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Okay, so BN is taking their sweet time making it free but both Apple (http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/new-breed-dragons-fire/id462782211?mt=11) and Sony (http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/danielle-kazemi/new-breed/_/R-400000000000000493753) have it. The Amazon link is http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HEZICE


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

This book is not in Select but I'm trying to get Amazon to price match. Any help appreciated:

http://www.amazon.com/Prosper-Snow-Series-ebook/dp/B0075ZWOUW/

Free at: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/prosper-snow-series-shaun-jeffrey/1109506312


----------



## Christopher Bunn

If I could get some assistance, I'd be pathetically grateful...

I've been trying to get Amazon to price match The Hawk and His Boy for months now (since December). No avail. It's been free for a long time on Apple, Sony, Kobo and Diesel.

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DCB5SC/?tag=kbpst-20

Apple
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-hawk-and-his-boy/id443581633?mt=11

Thanks!


----------



## lewaters

I tried to help everyone on this page that aren't already free. Hope it works!

I've been free on Amazon for three weeks now, but Amazon UK has not been catching on. Please help me get their attention.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/infinite-sacrifice-le-waters/1107079971 (B&N free)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0062F67L8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0T3YKH04G9SDXADN39F3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

Thanks!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

I guess since KDP select, this Thread is slowly dying... 

I hope to help keep it alive!

Just tagged and reported on everyone on this page who still were not free.

Mine isn't free yet at B&N, so waiting and will post later, in the mean time, I'll keep up with this thread!
Cheers!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've had a bundle of short stories that are free elsewhere, but I haven't been able to price-match for more than six months, despite reporting them every day for months. I gave up about three months ago, but I've just changed the price of one of them to $2.99 because I don't know that Amazon bothers price-matching 99c stories. Can anyone confirm this theory?


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Patty Jansen said:


> I've had a bundle of short stories that are free elsewhere, but I haven't been able to price-match for more than six months, despite reporting them every day for months. I gave up about three months ago, but I've just changed the price of one of them to $2.99 because I don't know that Amazon bothers price-matching 99c stories. Can anyone confirm this theory?


I hadn't heard of that problem - and many of the short stories I've seen go free started at 99c.

Here's mine at Amazon if anyone can help a girl out:
http://www.amazon.com/101-Notes-Thanksgiving-God-ebook/dp/B006CPUSUO

And here's the link at B&N where it's free:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/101-notes-of-thanksgiving-pauline-creeden/1108178293

Thanks!


----------



## StrokerChase

Help out a bunch of erotica authors please? 

On Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Gangbangs-Galore-Gangbang-Stories-ebook/dp/B007UJ65G2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337982046&sr=8-1

On B&N:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/gangbangs-galore-stroker-chase/1110621642?ean=2940033169740


----------



## Holly A Hook

Hosanna said:


> I hadn't heard of that problem - and many of the short stories I've seen go free started at 99c.
> 
> Here's mine at Amazon if anyone can help a girl out:
> http://www.amazon.com/101-Notes-Thanksgiving-God-ebook/dp/B006CPUSUO
> 
> And here's the link at B&N where it's free:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/101-notes-of-thanksgiving-pauline-creeden/1108178293
> 
> Thanks!


Just reported yours. Hope it becomes free soon.

I'm trying to make my first of the Destroyers Series, Tempest, free on Amazon. I can't go the Prime route as I sell too many books on other channels. It's now free on Barnes and Noble and iTunes.

Links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Tempest-ebook/dp/B00433TBEG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287270133&sr=8-1

BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tempest-holly-hook/1024075391?ean=2940011080012

iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/tempest-destroyers-book-1/id383057655?mt=11

Thanks so much!


----------



## dalya

FIRST POST SINCE JUNE 5TH! WOW!

I'm trying to get a book "price match free" (formerly called perma-free) on Amazon. Can I get some help "reporting a lower price" to Amazon?

You just go to the Amazon book page for Zan:
http://www.amazon.com/Zan-Paranormal-Poke-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0071C3VZ6/

And then, there's a link between Product Details and the beginning of Customer Reviews to *tell us about a lower price?*

Then you report the lower (free) price on Kobobooks:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Zan/book-IJAw7Ot7zU-3os3FqVOvRQ/page1.html

* * * * * Why am I doing this? Some people have had success making the first book of a series perma-free, and that's what I'm trying to do. We did this price-match-free / perma-free thing a lot in the "olden days" before Select.

If you want to do the same with one of your books, add your deets to this thread and go back and report for the previous few posts.


----------



## Remington Kane

Done. Dalya,
Good luck!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

I'll help out, too, because I need the same favor! 
Please help make Interview with an Android free!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008WIXN24

and link this from B&N

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/interview-with-an-android-ra-hobbs/1030163011

Thanks so much!


----------



## Rachel Schurig

M.F. Poppins said:


> I'll help out, too, because I need the same favor!
> Please help make Interview with an Android free!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008WIXN24
> 
> and link this from B&N
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/interview-with-an-android-ra-hobbs/1030163011
> 
> Thanks so much!


Looks like it's free on amazon now!

Reported yours, Dalya!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Rachel Schurig said:


> Looks like it's free on amazon now!
> 
> Reported yours, Dalya!


Yes!


----------



## KMatthew

My turn.  I'm trying to make my book perma-free. I already submitted Dalya's book. Hopefully we'll both be free soon. Anyway, my details are below.

Amazon URL: [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOAHZE[/url]
FREE B&N URL: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/musical-chairs-marla-braziel/1111300010?ean=2940033197408

If anyone else needs help getting their book set to free, feel free to PM me and I'll submit for you.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

MarlaB said:


> My turn.  I'm trying to make my book perma-free. I already submitted Dalya's book. Hopefully we'll both be free soon. Anyway, my details are below.
> 
> Amazon URL: [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOAHZE[/url]
> FREE B&N URL: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/musical-chairs-marla-braziel/1111300010?ean=2940033197408
> 
> If anyone else needs help getting their book set to free, feel free to PM me and I'll submit for you.


Done!


----------



## dalya

Android is free - congrats!

I just submitted Marla's.

I also uploaded mine to Smashwords and the other channels (ugh meatgrinder, but it's working now!), so hopefully more venues will help my price match happen. And/or more venues to sell the free book!


----------



## Paul M

I just did Marla's. If anyone can help with mine, thanks, will try to help any others that come along in next while.

Thanks,
Paul M

Amazon URL: http://amzn.com/B008CEVE56
B&N URL: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/last-plane-out-of-paris-paul-moxham/1111648845?ean=2940033264513


----------



## Coral Moore

I reported Marla's, Dayla's and Paul's that were still 99c as of right now.

Thought I'd ask for a hand with one of my shorts that I've been trying to price match for a while: http://www.amazon.com/Chance-Encounter-Broods-Fenrir-ebook/dp/B006SDFREM

Listed as free at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/chance-encounter-coral-moore/1110621498 and Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Chance-Encounter/book--cEFTodot0OJO-mVisBlnw/page1.html

Thanks for the hand!


----------



## dalya

Submitted Paul's and Coral's. Good luck!


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Hi, this is especially for those of you in the UK. I'm trying to price match Amazon UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Bearer-Return-Dragons-ebook/dp/B006XXHQLY

to free from iTunes UK

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/sword-bearer/id544781616?mt=11

I will be submitting for the people above me who haven't price matched yet.

Thanks for any help offered.

Teddy


----------



## teashopgirl

I'd like to make two of my Planet Explorers mini-guides free. Here are the links:

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Disney-World-Swimming-Pools-ebook/dp/B00702Z0SS
Free link at BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/walt-disney-world-swimming-pools-2012-planet-explorers/1111395465?ean=2940033201440

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Explorers-Space-Mountain-ebook/dp/B006NNISH0
Free link at BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/planet-explorers-space-mountain-planet-explorers/1111395189?ean=2940032950196

I will go back a few pages and submit the other titles posted here. Thank you for your help!


----------



## KMatthew

Alright, submitted everyone.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Done, done, done aaaaaand, done.


----------



## Coral Moore

I couldn't do the UK one, but I did Laura's.


----------



## Paul M

I have submitted Coral's, Teddy, and Teashop Girl...


----------



## JRTomlin

I'd never noticed this thread before. What a nice idea. 

I submitted everyone who wasn't price matched yet. I don't need any but no doubt I will one of these days so I'm just paying it forward a bit.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

After reading this thread and many other places, I still have not been able to offer any of my books free. I am stuck with the idea that no one reads free stuff; they just collect it...lol


----------



## dalya

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> After reading this thread and many other places, I still have not been able to offer any of my books free. I am stuck with the idea that no one reads free stuff; they just collect it...lol


It can be a valid strategy if you give away Book 1 in a series. If the books aren't selling at all, there's really nothing to lose. (Except your pride! heh!)

Yes, most people collect it. But, unlike my father's collection of bungee cords found on the side of the road, it ain't in anyone's way to have a bunch of digital files.


----------



## martaszemik

I really need my first to price match my first novella in the series to free. I wish there was an easier way of doing this. I'm going back a few pages on this thread (will go as far back as I can) to return the favor.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007AIZUOG
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Marked-A-Two-Halves-Novella/book-vC3sf81fPkutoNbTSUfprA/page1.html?s=84r_Lod1_ESWECYiAfPVwg&r=1

Thank you all!
Marta


----------



## martaszemik

I'm sorry for the typos above - haven't had my coffee yet


----------



## GlennGamble

Going through the list and submitting price notifications after I hit post on my comment.


----------



## Chris Turner

I reported all the books on the last 2 pages.  Hope it helps...

Just out of curiosity, how's the lead time these days for Amazon price matching of free books these days?  I submitted a few short stories last year to this thread around this time and they went free in about a week.  I get the feeling it is harder now for authors to get their books price-matched free now that kindle select is going strong...or am I wrong?


----------



## Lisa Grace

I just made Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 by Lisa Grace free on Smashwords earlier today. It won't be in the "stores" I'm assuming for a few days yet, all though it's free on Smashwords already. If anyone could report that would be great! Thanks for the help. Writers' Cafe people are the best buds and this place is the best hangout ever!


----------



## JRTomlin

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I just made Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 by Lisa Grace free on Smashwords earlier today. It won't be in the "stores" I'm assuming for a few days yet, all though it's free on Smashwords already. If anyone could report that would be great! Thanks for the help. Writers' Cafe people are the best buds and this place is the best hangout ever!


Do they ever pick up prices from Smashwords? I'm happy to report if for you but wondering about that point since I have a novel free over on Smashwords as well.


----------



## sbaum4853

T.S. Welti said:


> Would really appreciate if someone could report No Shelter. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shelter-Post-Apocalyptic-Romance-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008BIXMKS/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> No Shelter (on iTunes)
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/no-shelter-1/id561431116?mt=11


Just reported to Amazon.


----------



## sbaum4853

I'd like to make Homecoming Masquerade free as I'm days away from uploading the sequel. Here are the links. Will be grateful for anyone who can report.

Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/Homecoming-Masquerade-Girls-Wearing-ebook/dp/B0072X4ATA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347886547&sr=1-1&keywords=homecoming+masquerade

Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-homecoming-masquerade-spencer-baum/1110027184?ean=2940044795679&itm=1&usri=homecoming+masquerade


----------



## JRTomlin

T.S. Welti said:


> They don't give a hoot about Smashwords prices, or Kobo's, it seems. They price match B&N pretty quickly and they've price matched my book from iTunes, even after it was no longer available on iTunes. I dont want to spam this thread, but no one responded to my post yesterday, so I'll post the links again. Would really appreciate if someone could report No Shelter. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shelter-Post-Apocalyptic-Romance-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008BIXMKS/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> No Shelter (on iTunes)
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/no-shelter-1/id561431116?mt=11


That was the impression I had but wasn't sure it was correct. I reported No Shelter for you.


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Still trying to get this one to price match. Any help is appreciated.

Theodore


Teddy Jacobs said:


> Hi, this is especially for those of you in the UK (but people elsewhere can report the price too). I'm trying to price match Amazon UK
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Bearer-Return-Dragons-ebook/dp/B006XXHQLY
> 
> to free from iTunes UK
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/sword-bearer/id544781616?mt=11
> 
> I will be submitting for the people above me who haven't price matched yet.
> 
> Thanks for any help offered.
> 
> Teddy


----------



## sbaum4853

Teddy Jacobs said:


> Still trying to get this one to price match. Any help is appreciated.
> Theodore


I reported yours Teddy.


----------



## JRTomlin

I'm now trying to get Freedom's Sword to price match.

Here is the iTunes link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id438869124?mt=11

And the Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/Freedoms-Sword-ebook/dp/B004RUZPPY

Thanks for your help with it!

ETA: Teddy do you have the US links? I don't have UK privileges.


----------



## sbaum4853

JRTomlin said:


> I'm now trying to get Freedom's Sword to price match.
> 
> Here is the iTunes link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id438869124?mt=11
> 
> And the Amazon link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Freedoms-Sword-ebook/dp/B004RUZPPY


I just reported for you. Good luck!


----------



## JRTomlin

Thanks, Spencer. I'd already reported yours but I did it again just to give them an extra nudge.


----------



## Alex Owens

Just reported Freedom's Sword, Homecoming Masquerade and Shelter.

I'm trying to get KILL ME to go free on the AZ, but I won't waste anyone's time with the KOBO link if Amazon doesn't care. I'll just keep checking Itunes to see when it goes free (through Smashwords-- so it could be a while)  and come back later!

*ETA: Well, what do you know... Apple was quick to grab the free price for Kill Me! Here's the links if you guys have a second to report it to Amazon. Thanks!*

iBooks: 




Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Me-ebook/dp/B007UPOLR6


----------



## JRTomlin

Kpfowler said:


> Just reported Freedom's Sword, Homecoming Masquerade and Shelter.
> 
> I'm trying to get KILL ME to go free on the AZ, but I won't waste anyone's time with the KOBO link if Amazon doesn't care. I'll just keep checking Itunes to see when it goes free (through Smashwords-- so it could be a while)  and come back later!
> 
> *ETA: Well, what do you know... Apple was quick to grab the free price for Kill Me! Here's the links if you guys have a second to report it to Amazon. Thanks!*
> 
> iBooks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Me-ebook/dp/B007UPOLR6


Thanks! Reported KILL ME for you.


----------



## Alex Owens

Gracias JR!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

All caught up on reporting and it looks like Teddy Jacobs' is free now.    
Good luck!


----------



## JRTomlin

R.A. Hobbs said:


> All caught up on reporting and it looks like Teddy Jacobs' is free now.
> Good luck!


Thanks. Appreciate the report.


----------



## Missy B

T.S. Welti said:


> They don't give a hoot about Smashwords prices, or Kobo's, it seems. They price match B&N pretty quickly and they've price matched my book from iTunes, even after it was no longer available on iTunes. I dont want to spam this thread, but no one responded to my post yesterday, so I'll post the links again. Would really appreciate if someone could report No Shelter. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shelter-Post-Apocalyptic-Romance-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008BIXMKS/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> No Shelter (on iTunes)
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/no-shelter-1/id561431116?mt=11





Kpfowler said:


> Just reported Freedom's Sword, Homecoming Masquerade and Shelter.
> 
> I'm trying to get KILL ME to go free on the AZ, but I won't waste anyone's time with the KOBO link if Amazon doesn't care. I'll just keep checking Itunes to see when it goes free (through Smashwords-- so it could be a while)  and come back later!
> 
> *ETA: Well, what do you know... Apple was quick to grab the free price for Kill Me! Here's the links if you guys have a second to report it to Amazon. Thanks!*
> 
> iBooks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Me-ebook/dp/B007UPOLR6


Reported all these.

Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Weekend-Lover-Cupid-Shorts-ebook/dp/B0094XQRX8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348100681&sr=1-1&keywords=Weekend+Lover

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/weekend-lover/id562760805?mt=11


----------



## JRTomlin

Missy B said:


> Reported all these.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Weekend-Lover-Cupid-Shorts-ebook/dp/B0094XQRX8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348100681&sr=1-1&keywords=Weekend+Lover
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/weekend-lover/id562760805?mt=11


Reported it for you, Missy.

_Freedom's Sword_ still isn't free so any and all reports are appreciated.


----------



## Alex Owens

Just re-reported the ones I did the other day, and the new one! Thanks for all those that have reported Kill Me!


----------



## JRTomlin

Kpfowler said:


> Just re-reported the ones I did the other day, and the new one! Thanks for all those that have reported Kill Me!


Thanks! I re-reported yours for good measure.


----------



## Alex Owens

gracias!


----------



## Missy B

JRTomlin said:


> Reported it for you, Missy.
> 
> _Freedom's Sword_ still isn't free so any and all reports are appreciated.


Gotcha. And completely understand. I've had peeps reporting since the 4th. The only thing I've got for my trouble is having my book priced for a buck. Lol


----------



## Coral Moore

Are we sure they are still price matching free? Doesn't seem like anyone on the last couple of pages has had any luck regardless of the links used. I went through and clicked everyone from me forward. Good luck!


----------



## JRTomlin

Coral Moore said:


> Are we sure they are still price matching free? Doesn't seem like anyone on the last couple of pages has had any luck regardless of the links used. I went through and clicked everyone from me forward. Good luck!


Quite a number of people have had free matched recently. It just takes time -- and luck.


----------



## AmberC

Gah. I'm totally giving up hope. It's just not working on two different books we have been reporting.


----------



## Missy B

T.S. Welti said:


> It worked! No Shelter is FREEEEEEE! That was quick! And it hasn't even hit B&N yet. There is still hope. I reported you all. Good luck!


Woohoo!
And thank you for the reporting and for the bright spot of hope.


----------



## AmberC

Going back to report again for everyone. 
Please report for me. Thanks!

On Zon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Marlowe-Transmissions-Scavengers-ebook/dp/B008BHVI64/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348273333&sr=1-3&keywords=jack+sheppard

On itunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/marlowe-transmissions-scavengers/id561830851?ls=1

2nd book:

http://www.amazon.com/Jack-Djinn-Houri-Legends-ebook/dp/B0085H8DJA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348273384&sr=1-1&keywords=jack+and+djinn

on iTunes:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/jack-djinn/id556107234?ls=1


----------



## AmberC

Thanks


----------



## JRTomlin

T.S. Welti said:


> It worked! No Shelter is FREEEEEEE! That was quick! And it hasn't even hit B&N yet. There is still hope. I reported you all. Good luck!


Great news!

And gives the rest of us hope. 

ETA: Reported for you, Sweetapple. Amazon seems to match B&N faster than iTunes so hang in there.


----------



## Coral Moore

Phew! Glad it's working for someone at least. Maybe I'll try the iTunes link. Give it a click, if so inclined. 

http://www.amazon.com/Chance-Encounter-Broods-Fenrir-ebook/dp/B006SDFREM/

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/chance-encounter/id524498385?mt=11

I sent in both of yours, Sweetapple.


----------



## JRTomlin

Reported it for you, Coral.


----------



## Incognita

Sweetapple said:


> Going back to report again for everyone.
> Please report for me. Thanks!
> 
> On Zon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Marlowe-Transmissions-Scavengers-ebook/dp/B008BHVI64/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348273333&sr=1-3&keywords=jack+sheppard
> 
> On itunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/marlowe-transmissions-scavengers/id561830851?ls=1
> 
> 2nd book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jack-Djinn-Houri-Legends-ebook/dp/B0085H8DJA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348273384&sr=1-1&keywords=jack+and+djinn
> 
> on iTunes:
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/jack-djinn/id556107234?ls=1


I just reported both of them, so here's hoping Amazon will get its act together.


----------



## L.T. Ryan

I've reported all open requests from the last few pages over the past few days.

Have a request of my own now. Greatly appreciate any reports for the following:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Noble-Intentions-Episode-1-ebook/dp/B0087A3FEI/

itunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/noble-intentions-episode-1/id562662262?mt=11

Thanks!


----------



## Alex Owens

Did the daily pilgramage to Az and re-reported the last bunch (including the new from today). Thanks for reporting Kill Me again!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Re-reported for you guys.  (fingers crossed!)


----------



## JRTomlin

Reported for you LT. 

I wish I had a clue exactly what motivates them to match when they do.


----------



## Chris Turner

I reported all the books on the last 2 pages.  Hope this helps!


----------



## JRTomlin

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Missy B

Thank you!

I've reported everyone on this page.


----------



## JRTomlin

RobertY said:


> Hi Everyone. I have did the Tell us about a lower price for all your books. I need help with mine. It has been free everywhere since it forst came out in early May. But Amazon is still listing it at .99
> 
> Please help me also.
> Price list 0.00
> Shipping 0.00
> 
> Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Rashnar-Kantura-World-ebook/dp/B004ZZPU1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312552877&sr=8-1
> 
> Smashwords
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58241
> 
> Barnes&Noble
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rashnar-robert-m-yelverton/1103318070
> 
> ITunes
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rashnar/id442886186?mt=11
> 
> Feedbooks
> http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/20490/rashnar-book1-of-the-kantura-world-series
> 
> Diesel
> http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000058241/Yelverton-Robert-M.-Rashnar/1.html
> 
> Plus there are more places. But you should be able to see why I am upset. It has been free at all those places and more since it came out in early May. There is no way in hell that Amazon spiders have not found it.


That's frustrating for you. I've reported it and hopefully you'll get it free soon. Good luck!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Well, it's free now, RobertY!


----------



## L.T. Ryan

JRTomlin said:


> Reported for you LT.
> 
> I wish I had a clue exactly what motivates them to match when they do.


Thank you and everyone else that reported it. I've re-reported all the books that aren't free yet.


----------



## JRTomlin

L.T. Ryan said:


> Thank you and everyone else that reported it. I've re-reported all the books that aren't free yet.


Great news! Congrats.

Thanks to everyone for the reports.  No luck yet but it just shows that if we keep trying, we'll get there.


----------



## martaszemik

OK, it's been exactly a month since Marked went free on Smashwords. It seems like all the sites have it for free now except B&N & Amazon.

Since Amazon doesn't seem to be price matching to Kobo, I'm posting a couple of other links and going back through the pages again to report. Thanks for the hard work everyone!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Marked-Two-Halves-Novella-ebook/dp/B007AIZUOG

iTunes: 




Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000133964/Szemik-Marta-Marked-A-Two-Halves-Novella/1.html


----------



## JRTomlin

Reported both links for you, Marta.

Here are my links again. I hadn't posted the one from Diesel. Maybe multiple links help. 

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RUZPPY

iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id438869124?mt=11

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000046734/Tomlin-J.-R.-Freedom-s-Sword/1.html

Thanks to everyone who has reported it!


----------



## lungtastic

Hi everybody, sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, but I'm trying to get the first book in my series to go permafree in time for the last two books' release. But I'm having trouble navigating how to go about it. How do you report a lower price on Barnes and Noble? I didn't see a link for it. I've been reporting to Amazon but haven't had any luck so far.

Anyway, the link for Amazon to report is http://www.amazon.com/Gravity-Series-The-ebook/dp/B005110E0O/

The book is free so far on Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/60810

And Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Gravity/book-LtA4f4hDAkyvYkrbTEfqcQ/page1.html

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JRTomlin

lungtastic said:


> Hi everybody, sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, but I'm trying to get the first book in my series to go permafree in time for the last two books' release. But I'm having trouble navigating how to go about it. How do you report a lower price on Barnes and Noble? I didn't see a link for it. I've been reporting to Amazon but haven't had any luck so far.
> 
> Anyway, the link for Amazon to report is http://www.amazon.com/Gravity-Series-The-ebook/dp/B005110E0O/
> 
> The book is free so far on Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/60810
> 
> And Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Gravity/book-LtA4f4hDAkyvYkrbTEfqcQ/page1.html
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


This is the right spot to ask for help. Of course, quid pro quo is appreciated. 

I've reported them for you although having an iTunes or B&N link might work better. I'm not sure quite what you're asking. Do you mean where do you find a B&N link? You can do a search on Nook Books. If that's not what you're asking I'm not sure.


----------



## Missy B

JRTomlin said:


> Reported both links for you, Marta.
> 
> Here are my links again. I hadn't posted the one from Diesel. Maybe multiple links help.
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RUZPPY
> 
> iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id438869124?mt=11
> 
> Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000046734/Tomlin-J.-R.-Freedom-s-Sword/1.html
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has reported it!





lungtastic said:


> Hi everybody, sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, but I'm trying to get the first book in my series to go permafree in time for the last two books' release. But I'm having trouble navigating how to go about it. How do you report a lower price on Barnes and Noble? I didn't see a link for it. I've been reporting to Amazon but haven't had any luck so far.
> 
> Anyway, the link for Amazon to report is http://www.amazon.com/Gravity-Series-The-ebook/dp/B005110E0O/
> 
> The book is free so far on Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/60810
> 
> And Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Gravity/book-LtA4f4hDAkyvYkrbTEfqcQ/page1.html
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!





martaszemik said:


> OK, it's been exactly a month since Marked went free on Smashwords. It seems like all the sites have it for free now except B&N & Amazon.
> 
> Since Amazon doesn't seem to be price matching to Kobo, I'm posting a couple of other links and going back through the pages again to report. Thanks for the hard work everyone!
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Marked-Two-Halves-Novella-ebook/dp/B007AIZUOG
> 
> iTunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000133964/Szemik-Marta-Marked-A-Two-Halves-Novella/1.html


Reported these and JR I reported your Diesel link this time.

You guys might be interested to know...I emailed Ammy and asked why my book was being price-matched to .99 cents. Even though the price wasn't .99 cents anywhere. The reply I received was that it was at a lower price on another site. They used the Kobo site as evidence. Am now waiting on clarification on if any lower price on any site will automatically knock a book down to .99 cents or if it's just "free" titles. I'm guessing it's just "free titles".


----------



## JRTomlin

Missy B said:


> Reported these and JR I reported your Diesel link this time.
> 
> You guys might be interested to know...I emailed Ammy and asked why my book was being price-matched to .99 cents. Even though the price wasn't .99 cents anywhere. The reply I received was that it was at a lower price on another site. They used the Kobo site as evidence. Am now waiting on clarification on if any lower price on any site will automatically knock a book down to .99 cents or if it's just "free" titles. I'm guessing it's just "free titles".


Thanks, Missy. You'd think they would match the lowest price rather than just any lower price. Weird. Let us know what you hear.

Since Freedom's Sword wasn't selling anywhere but Amazon and hadn't for about eight months, I should be all right in that regard, but a lot of people might have the same problem.


----------



## lungtastic

Thanks JRTomlin! I went back through to the beginning of the year, reported the books that weren't free yet, and liked and tagged as many of them as I could for good measure. I figure every little bit helps.



JRTomlin said:


> I've reported them for you although having an iTunes or B&N link might work better. I'm not sure quite what you're asking. Do you mean where do you find a B&N link? You can do a search on Nook Books. If that's not what you're asking I'm not sure.


I tried uploading to iTunes, installed iTunes and everything, and it told me I couldn't upload my books because I don't have a Mac. For Barnes and Noble, I was wondering how you go free there. Do they have a "report a lower price" link somewhere that I'm missing? Or do you just wait for them to notice its free on Smashwords and do it themselves?

(Sorry if I sound like an idiot, I just find some of the sites confusing. Thanks again for your help!)


----------



## JRTomlin

lungtastic said:


> Thanks JRTomlin! I went back through to the beginning of the year, reported the books that weren't free yet, and liked and tagged as many of them as I could for good measure. I figure every little bit helps.
> 
> I tried uploading to iTunes, installed iTunes and everything, and it told me I couldn't upload my books because I don't have a Mac. For Barnes and Noble, I was wondering how you go free there. Do they have a "report a lower price" link somewhere that I'm missing? Or do you just wait for them to notice its free on Smashwords and do it themselves?
> 
> (Sorry if I sound like an idiot, I just find some of the sites confusing. Thanks again for your help!)


I must admit that I still load to the other sites through Smashwords so I can't answer all your questions. You're right that you have to have a Mac to load directly to iTunes but you can set them up as a Smashwords channel if you don't have access to one. I really should load to them directly but I don't make enough sales there to justify the effort. I may switch next year to give me better control over my content on those.


----------



## olefish

Ok I have my short story, Desert Harvest

Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Desert-Harvest/book-Bo4aZ-SLQ0iqYLPjlebIzQ/page1.html

Free on Itunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/desert-harvest/id498409625?mt=11

I need some help making this free.


----------



## lungtastic

I reported the Kobo and Itunes links for you, olefish. But for some reason the book wasn't showing up as free on Barnes and Noble. Is that just me? 

I already have my books available through the channel distribution on Smashwords, so I'll just wait it out. It is a lot easier to manage everything from there, although I do like Barnes and Noble since I get better sales there than Amazon (weird, I know).


----------



## olefish

lungtastic said:


> I reported the Kobo and Itunes links for you, olefish. But for some reason the book wasn't showing up as free on Barnes and Noble. Is that just me?
> 
> I already have my books available through the channel distribution on Smashwords, so I'll just wait it out. It is a lot easier to manage everything from there, although I do like Barnes and Noble since I get better sales there than Amazon (weird, I know).


Thanks. You're right it isn't free on BN. that's Smashwords has been incredibly unreliable about updates to the BN channel. I should put the book on BN myself. But I'm wary of losing the reviews on BN.


----------



## Alex Owens

Morning! Reported those not free yet on the last 3 pages. I'm still trying to set Kill Me free, so any help is appreciated!

iBooks: 




Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Me-ebook/dp/B007UPOLR6


----------



## JRTomlin

Re-reported everyone on the past 3 pages and the new one. 

Thanks for the help, everyone. The drop in sales while in this process is painful!


----------



## JRTomlin

Just reported all of the novels from the last 3 pages which still aren't free. 

ETA: Freedom's Sword is now free at B&N so any reports of that would be much appreciated:

B&N Link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/freedoms-sword-j-r-tomlin/1102187645?ean=2940011296376

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RUZPPY

Thanks!


----------



## L.T. Ryan

JRTomlin said:


> Just reported all of the novels from the last 3 pages which still aren't free.
> 
> ETA: Freedom's Sword is now free at B&N so any reports of that would be much appreciated:
> 
> B&N Link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/freedoms-sword-j-r-tomlin/1102187645?ean=2940011296376
> 
> Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RUZPPY
> 
> Thanks!


Reported for you. Still waiting on B&N to pick mine up. Smashwords listed ship date changed from 9/14 to 9/25. Don't know if that's normal or if it never made it out the first ime.


----------



## JRTomlin

L.T. Ryan said:


> Reported for you. Still waiting on B&N to pick mine up. Smashwords listed ship date changed from 9/14 to 9/25. Don't know if that's normal or if it never made it out the first ime.


Thanks, LT.

Mine showed an original ship date of 9-14 and a revised ship date of 9-25 as well. It just appeared today so you might find yours there soon. I assume that for some reason they didn't ship on the original date.

I'm not sure why it wouldn't ship on the original date, but I've never understood SW's shipping either.


----------



## lungtastic

Re-reported everyone who wasn't free yet (fingers crossed!). Gravity finally showed up for free at B & N (I agree, Smashwords timing can be wonky).

Barnes and Noble Link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/gravity-abigail-boyd/1104172828?ean=2940044668973

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Gravity-Series-The-ebook/dp/B005110E0O/

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## JRTomlin

Reported Gravity for you.


----------



## Missy B

I honestly can't seem to read code and comments going backwards. lol But I've reported everyone since my last comment. So everyone on this page pretty much. lol

This is what I heard from Ammy



> The price at which we sell your book may not be the same as your list price. This may occur, for example, if we sell your book at a lower price to match a third party's price for a digital or physical edition of the book, or Amazon's price for a physical edition of the book. In this case, if you have chosen the 70% option for your book, your 70% royalty will be calculated based on our price for the book (less delivery costs and taxes).
> 
> If you select the 35% royalty option, your royalty will be calculated off your list price, regardless of the price at which we sell your book, unless we are matching a free promotion for your book on another sales channel, in which case your royalty will be zero. You can switch to the 35% royalty option at any time.


A non-answer that could impress a politician. Pretty much what this means is my book IS price-matched. It's just price-matched to .99 cents. I tried to change the price to see if it would at least knock off the .99 cents. Nope.


----------



## JRTomlin

Missy B said:


> I honestly can't seem to read code and comments going backwards. lol But I've reported everyone since my last comment. So everyone on this page pretty much. lol
> 
> This is what I heard from Ammy
> 
> A non-answer that could impress a politician. Pretty much what this means is my book IS price-matched. It's just price-matched to .99 cents. I tried to change the price to see if it would at least knock off the .99 cents. Nope.


That is seriously nuts. The only thing I can think of to do is keep reporting the free price and try to get them to match that and try to get the Kobo price changed so they can't use that as an excuse. So I reported the free for you.


----------



## Rex Jameson

Still trying to get Lucifer's Odyssey free since early August. Any help is appreciated.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JPE8WW

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lucifers-odyssey-rex-jameson/1104968295?ean=2940044768116

Edit: Reported the following:

Homecoming Masquerade
Kill Me
Freedom's Sword
Sword Bearer
Weekend Lover
Scavenger's War
Jack and Djinn
Chance Encounter
Noble Intentions
Marked
Gravity
Desert Harvest


----------



## lungtastic

JRTomlin said:


> Reported Gravity for you.


Thanks!

*Missy B*: That really is a nonanswer. Why wouldn't they just price match it to free? I agree to keep reporting it.

I had a really odd idea, but could Amazon possibly disregard us reporting the lower prices because we're authors? Or can they even tell? (It's late and my brain is weird.)


----------



## JRTomlin

lungtastic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> *Missy B*: That really is a nonanswer. Why wouldn't they just price match it to free? I agree to keep reporting it.
> 
> I had a really odd idea, but could Amazon possibly disregard us reporting the lower prices because we're authors? Or can they even tell? (It's late and my brain is weird.)


Darn if I know. I've wondered that but it seems a bit paranoid. Still, I may ask a friend to report some though. It can't hurt.

Reported Lucifer's Odyssey for you, Rex.


----------



## lungtastic

Thanks so much to everyone who reported my book; it just went free on Amazon! I do think the book going free on Barnes and Noble was what pushed it, because it was only about 24 hours in between. JR it looks like yours  is free as well, congrats! Yours went free on B&N very recently too, right? I went further back in the thread and saw that was the general consensus. 

Did the daily reporting of everyone on the last 3 pages who isn't free yet. Good luck everybody!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Freedom's Sword is finally - FRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! 
Congrats, JRTomlin!  Must've reported that one half a dozen times!
Reported for the rest of you all.
Good luck!


----------



## L.T. Ryan

Mine went free last night around midnight. Looks like at least three of us got pushed through. For what it's worth, mine never hit B&N. Only Kobo and itunes.

Thanks everyone who reported. I'll keep the good karma going anytime I see this thread pop up.


----------



## Missy B

lungtastic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> *Missy B*: That really is a nonanswer. Why wouldn't they just price match it to free? I agree to keep reporting it.
> 
> I had a really odd idea, but could Amazon possibly disregard us reporting the lower prices because we're authors? Or can they even tell? (It's late and my brain is weird.)


I had a bunch of readers report the free price so I don't think that much matters. So now I'm waiting for the book to go free on B&N. At least in that case I can pick up more readers and hopefully crack through that market.

Rex I reported your book.

I said it on another thread but Woohoo on seeing Freedom Sword go free.


----------



## JRTomlin

R.A. Hobbs said:


> Freedom's Sword is finally - FRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> Congrats, JRTomlin! Must've reported that one half a dozen times!
> Reported for the rest of you all.
> Good luck!


Thanks so much to everyone who reported it. Just use that as proof that it does happen! Don't give up. 

I'll report everyone's novels again. And thank you!


----------



## Coral Moore

Was checking my September sales and I saw that I had price matched free downloads on Chance Encounter. Woohoo. Thanks everyone who reported it! I sent reports for the last couple of pages for anyone who still hadn't gone free.


----------



## JRTomlin

Oh, wonderful. After two days free, it went back to paid!

I get to start all over again.   

I'll report everyone who isn't free on the last several pages and would very much appreciate reports.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RUZPPY/

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/freedoms-sword-j-r-tomlin/1102187645?ean=2940011296376

iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id438869124?mt=11

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000046734/Tomlin-J.-R.-Freedom-s-Sword/1.html

ETA: Caught everyone up. Thanks. *sigh*


----------



## AmberC

Just reported. So one of ours just went free. It's so odd the one that is only free on iTunes went free but the other free so many places won't go free.


----------



## JRTomlin

Sweetapple said:


> Just reported. So one of ours just went free. It's so odd the one that is only free on iTunes went free but the other free so many places won't go free.


Thanks! You can imagine my reaction when I saw that after two days it was paid again!


----------



## AmberC

Amazon is so tricky.


----------



## L.T. Ryan

JRTomlin said:


> Thanks! You can imagine my reaction when I saw that after two days it was paid again!


Reported for your, JR. That's a bummer. Hopefully now the category is sorted out and they'll re-price match you and leave it alone.


----------



## martaszemik

Hi Everyone,

Marked is finally Free on B&N. I'm attaching the link below and going back a few pages to report those not free yet.
Thank you!

Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/Marked-Two-Halves-Novella-ebook/dp/B007AIZUOG

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/marta-szemik?keyword=marta+szemik&store=allproducts


----------



## JRTomlin

L.T. Ryan said:


> Reported for your, JR. That's a bummer. Hopefully now the category is sorted out and they'll re-price match you and leave it alone.


Thanks. You're right that it could have happened because I changed a category although a lot of people told me they'd made changes without it messing up a perma-free. That's a good lesson to have everything set before it goes free. Lesson learned!


----------



## matthewturner

Hi all (just created a new topic and then saw this)

I've uploaded my short prequel to Smashwords (where it is free) and to Amazon (where it is $.99 but I want it to be FREE).

It is already live on Smashwords and pending review to go into the premium program. I've been reading through this topic, but I'm still a little unsure. Could someone answer a few questions (maybe someone who has gone through this?)

1: I've had around 10 people notify Amazon via the price match feature. Will the Free version on smashwords do anything? Or does it need to be on B&N?

2: Is ten people notifying Amazon enough, or do I need more?

3:If all this works, how often does it take Amazon to price match and change it over to Free?

I'm hoping to launch soon, and ideally I want to send people to Amazon. However, I don't want to do so if it's not Free (it really is very short). If this is going to take weeks, I will need to come up with a Plan B.

Any help or thoughts would be appreciated

Matthew


----------



## JRTomlin

matthewturner said:


> Hi all (just created a new topic and then saw this)
> 
> I've uploaded my short prequel to Smashwords (where it is free) and to Amazon (where it is $.99 but I want it to be FREE).
> 
> It is already live on Smashwords and pending review to go into the premium program. I've been reading through this topic, but I'm still a little unsure. Could someone answer a few questions (maybe someone who has gone through this?)
> 
> 1: I've had around 10 people notify Amazon via the price match feature. Will the Free version on smashwords do anything? Or does it need to be on B&N?
> 
> 2: Is ten people notifying Amazon enough, or do I need more?
> 
> 3:If all this works, how often does it take Amazon to price match and change it over to Free?
> 
> I'm hoping to launch soon, and ideally I want to send people to Amazon. However, I don't want to do so if it's not Free (it really is very short). If this is going to take weeks, I will need to come up with a Plan B.
> 
> Any help or thoughts would be appreciated
> 
> Matthew


I don't think Amazon ever price matches with Smashwords. The same seems to be true of Kobo. B&N seems to be a trigger (ignoring my little ongoing problem) and iTunes often does. It is impossible to say how long. Sometimes right away. Sometimes it takes quite a while. I would say the more people who report it the better.


----------



## Missy B

martaszemik said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Marked is finally Free on B&N. I'm attaching the link below and going back a few pages to report those not free yet.
> Thank you!
> 
> Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/Marked-Two-Halves-Novella-ebook/dp/B007AIZUOG
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/marta-szemik?keyword=marta+szemik&store=allproducts


Done.


JRTomlin said:


> Oh, wonderful. After two days free, it went back to paid!
> 
> I get to start all over again.
> 
> I'll report everyone who isn't free on the last several pages and would very much appreciate reports.
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RUZPPY/
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/freedoms-sword-j-r-tomlin/1102187645?ean=2940011296376
> 
> iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id438869124?mt=11
> 
> Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000046734/Tomlin-J.-R.-Freedom-s-Sword/1.html
> 
> ETA: Caught everyone up. Thanks. *sigh*


In the great words of SpongeBob...Barnacles. Reported.


----------



## JRTomlin

Reported everything on the last three pages not yet free -- again.


----------



## notreallyhere

Rest For The Wicked is free on Kobo and Smashwords - waiting for it to filter its way over to B&N, etc.

If you all could report it, here are the links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Rest-For-The-Wicked-ebook/dp/B007UVBMFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334725635&sr=8-1

free here:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Rest-For-The-Wicked/book-JaUem4tLlEqk8Zew4AGM0w/page1.html?s=Joc7R3n6-0qESrsj9OxhCg&r=1

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/152399

Now off to report everyone who needs it. Thanks in advance!

~Cate


----------



## JRTomlin

Reported for you, Cate.


----------



## CJArcher

Hi all. My book THE MEDIUM is now free everywhere except Amazon US. It's even free at Amazon UK, but not the US store. I'd love for you to report it to Amazon.

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GOATBM
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-medium-cj-archer/1112219659?ean=2940044706392
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Medium/book-8zVbXD_fnUStglAulSznKA/page1.html?s=cSO2vyLTsUahfDrodrdCtg&r=3

I've just gone through the last 2.5 pages of this thread and reported all books asking to be reported as free. I'll check back later and report any new ones. Good luck everyone!


----------



## JRTomlin

CJArcher said:


> Hi all. My book THE MEDIUM is now free everywhere except Amazon US. It's even free at Amazon UK, but not the US store. I'd love for you to report it to Amazon.
> 
> Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GOATBM
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-medium-cj-archer/1112219659?ean=2940044706392
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Medium/book-8zVbXD_fnUStglAulSznKA/page1.html?s=cSO2vyLTsUahfDrodrdCtg&r=3
> 
> I've just gone through the last 2.5 pages of this thread and reported all books asking to be reported as free. I'll check back later and report any new ones. Good luck everyone!


CJ, I really like your blurb. I found it very appealing. It's honestly not my genre, but even I'm tempted.

Reported The Medium for you.


----------



## notreallyhere

JRTomlin said:


> Reported for you, Cate.


Thanks, JR.  I got yours, and everyone on the last 3 pages. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Laura Lond

Hello Everyone,

I'm trying to make this one free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JXVYR2

Here it is free on B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-sparkling-misfortune-laura-lond/1103787180?ean=2940011515378

And on iTunes:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/my-sparkling-misfortune-lakeland/id418425922?mt=11

Thanks! Off to report other books.


----------



## JRTomlin

Reported for you, Laura. In the morning I'll go back a few pages and rinse and repeat.


----------



## Rex Jameson

Reported the last three pages. Very sorry to hear about the free-then-unfree


----------



## Alex Owens

I'm glad to some of us are having success going free! (Wish I was one of them  )

I've reported everyone not free already on the last three pages. I'd appreciate any help setting Kill Me free if you get the chance. On a side note, anyone have any idea of how to get a book to free on B&N if it was uploaded directly (not through Smash)? That's the only other hold out and I can't help but think if it just went free there, then the Zon would finally give in.

Kill ME Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Me-ebook/dp/B007UPOLR6

Kill Me itunes: 



Kill Me kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Kill-Me/book-aQ5a_MjadUas-Ha1-bfE7A/page1.html
Kill Me Sony: http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/alex-owens/kill-me-a-blood-chord-novel/_/R-400000000000000765297

(and I see Smashwords still hasn't fixed the wrong author bio on Sony :-( Don't know who's it is, just know it's not mine. Arrgh)


----------



## Laura Lond

Thanks!! I will report again those who still aren't free.


----------



## JRTomlin

Kpfowler said:


> I'm glad to some of us are having success going free! (Wish I was one of them  )
> 
> I've reported everyone not free already on the last three pages. I'd appreciate any help setting Kill Me free if you get the chance. On a side note, anyone have any idea of how to get a book to free on B&N if it was uploaded directly (not through Smash)? That's the only other hold out and I can't help but think if it just went free there, then the Zon would finally give in.
> 
> Kill ME Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Me-ebook/dp/B007UPOLR6
> 
> Kill Me itunes:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill Me kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Kill-Me/book-aQ5a_MjadUas-Ha1-bfE7A/page1.html
> Kill Me Sony: http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/alex-owens/kill-me-a-blood-chord-novel/_/R-400000000000000765297
> 
> (and I see Smashwords still hasn't fixed the wrong author bio on Sony :-( Don't know who's it is, just know it's not mine. Arrgh)


I seem to recall that you can't go free there directly, but I could be wrong. It might be worthwhile unpublishing there and sending through the SW channel.


----------



## Alex Owens

I was thinking about doing that, but as slow as smash is I'm worried it will take weeks to "ship" to BN. Of course Im not doing much there anyway anymore, so I guess it doesn't matter


----------



## Decon

Appreciate some help to report Mystery of the Crimson Robe.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055EFQ2S For any UK customers

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/mystery-crimson-robe/id447584245?mt=11 Free link to Apple itunes

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S .com customers

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-mystery-of-the-crimson-robe-declan-conner/1104098600?ean=2940011344930 Free link to B&N


----------



## Chris Turner

Hey guys, here's some shorts to report if you have time:

reported all the books on the last few pages...

http://www.amazon.com/The-Temple-of-Vitus-ebook/dp/B0093VERGA
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-temple-of-vitus/id569751610

http://www.amazon.com/Lim-Lalyn-ebook/dp/B0093UXQ3G
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/lim-lalyn/id566175510?mt=11

http://www.amazon.com/Enchantress-of-Rurne-ebook/dp/B005HI4XDU
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/enchantress-of-rurne/id455614712?mt=11

http://www.amazon.com/The-Jisil-ou-az-lar-ebook/dp/B005HI4XXK
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/id462957857?mt=11&s=143455

http://www.amazon.com/Thornkeep-ebook/dp/B0093UXDM0
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/thornkeep/id563111324?mt=11

http://www.amazon.com/The-Wish-Bone-ebook/dp/B009385M0I
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-wish-bone-chris-turner/1113038044

http://www.amazon.com/The-Bones-St-Isis-ebook/dp/B005HI4Y8O
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-bones-of-st.-isis/id455614694


----------



## JRTomlin

Reported everyone on the last three pages who haven't gotten their price match yet including the newcomers. 

Good luck!


----------



## notreallyhere

Reported you all on the last three pages who are still yearning to be free!


----------



## JRTomlin

I just wanted to say that Freedom's Sword is free now! (and hopefully stays that way   ) I'll check the last couple of pages and report any that haven't gone free yet.

Many, many thanks to everyone who reported it for me.


----------



## AmberC

Both of ours are free too!!!! (And neither are free yet at B&N) 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Missy B

CJArcher said:


> Hi all. My book THE MEDIUM is now free everywhere except Amazon US. It's even free at Amazon UK, but not the US store. I'd love for you to report it to Amazon.
> 
> Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GOATBM
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-medium-cj-archer/1112219659?ean=2940044706392
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Medium/book-8zVbXD_fnUStglAulSznKA/page1.html?s=cSO2vyLTsUahfDrodrdCtg&r=3
> 
> I've just gone through the last 2.5 pages of this thread and reported all books asking to be reported as free. I'll check back later and report any new ones. Good luck everyone!


Was about to report and saw that you've gone free. Congrats!

I've also reported everyone since my last reply, which is the last two pages.

Here's my info again. They've finally stopped pricing it at .99 cents so I'm hoping this time it might work.

Weekend Lover:

Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Weekend-Lover-Cupid-Shorts-ebook/dp/B0094XQRX8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349729074&sr=8-1&keywords=Weekend+Lover

iTunes http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/weekend-lover/id562760805?mt=11

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Weekend-Lover/book-2df0hCSC4UCjTHnnw97Zyw/page1.html?s=hdufA5BXQEyEeskOvsv1Uw&r=1

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JRTomlin

Missy B said:


> Was about to report and saw that you've gone free. Congrats!
> 
> I've also reported everyone since my last reply, which is the last two pages.
> 
> Here's my info again. They've finally stopped pricing it at .99 cents so I'm hoping this time it might work.
> 
> Weekend Lover:
> 
> Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Weekend-Lover-Cupid-Shorts-ebook/dp/B0094XQRX8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349729074&sr=8-1&keywords=Weekend+Lover
> 
> iTunes http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/weekend-lover/id562760805?mt=11
> 
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Weekend-Lover/book-2df0hCSC4UCjTHnnw97Zyw/page1.html?s=hdufA5BXQEyEeskOvsv1Uw&r=1
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Reported yours again, Missy.


----------



## notreallyhere

Congrats, JR and Sweetapple! I'm going to report anyone who isn't free yet.


----------



## lungtastic

Reported for Marta, Cate, Missy, Declan and Chris. I think those were the only ones but I'll double check. Hopefully they'll make them free soon.


----------



## notreallyhere

lungtastic said:


> Reported for Marta, Cate, Missy, Declan and Chris. I think those were the only ones but I'll double check. Hopefully they'll make them free soon.


Thanks! I'm working toward getting it free by the end of the month, so every report helps.


----------



## trublue

Hey guys!

I have tried to sub as many links as I can. I hope it helps.
Can you guys please help me get "Guardians: The Girl" to be free?
if you help me, I will send over a box of smiles, a rainbow bright or transformers sticker and a goat to be
Named later

Thanks in advance

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/131590

Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006VRXR42


----------



## TexasGirl

I'm still holding off on asking for help on mine as it's been reported many times and the also-bots are still sensitive as it's such a new book. But I'll go and report some of these.

I'm upset people are buying the book and wish Amazon would match! It says in the DESCRIPTION it's free! People want it, I guess. It's free on Kobo and iTunes, and Smash sent it to BN, but BN is crawling about listing it (been two weeks now).


----------



## michaelabayomi

Hi everyone. I've been keeping my eye on this thread for quite a while now, waiting for this very moment.

I need to make the first book of my epic fantasy series free on Amazon. It is currently available on Kobo. So far, I've heard conflicting information about what it takes to get a book to go free. The general consensus seems to be blind luck, but I guess it doesn't hurt to try. Here are the links.

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Journey-Guardians-1-ebook/dp/B008RDPNTU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1350134816&sr=8-2&keywords=michael+abayomi

Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Journey-Guardians-1/book-SrvF_m5uJEWHA5av1MaacA/page1.html?s=ZOR_T_eA1kOKjrO18cdDaA&r=1

Thanks.


----------



## trublue

Ok, I just did it. If you haven't for mine, would be greatful

Thx

Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Smashword:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/131590


----------



## Missy B

Got everyone since my last visit.

Thank you everyone who helped. IT'S FREE. Giddy.


----------



## notreallyhere

And mine went free this morning! 

Thank you to all who reported it - now off to help those still fighting the fight.

~Cate


----------



## Chris Turner

Hey Cate & Missy B, great news! TexasGirl, whenever you're ready to post again...we're here to report...
& thanks guys, 2 of my shorts went Free: Phane and Koruka's Prophecy!

trublue & michaelabayomi, I hate to say it, but amazon won't price match from smashwords or kobo, you need a $0 price on Nook or ITunes...If you have them, post them in this thread.

These titles are still at 99c, any reporting you can do, gratefully appreciated, I will return the favour!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Temple-of-Vitus-ebook/dp/B0093VERGA
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-temple-of-vitus/id569751610

http://www.amazon.com/Lim-Lalyn-ebook/dp/B0093UXQ3G
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/lim-lalyn/id566175510?mt=11

http://www.amazon.com/Enchantress-of-Rurne-ebook/dp/B005HI4XDU
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/enchantress-of-rurne/id455614712?mt=11

http://www.amazon.com/The-Jisil-ou-az-lar-ebook/dp/B005HI4XXK
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/id462957857?mt=11&s=143455

http://www.amazon.com/Thornkeep-ebook/dp/B0093UXDM0
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/thornkeep/id563111324?mt=11

http://www.amazon.com/The-Wish-Bone-ebook/dp/B009385M0I
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-wish-bone-chris-turner/1113038044

http://www.amazon.com/The-Bones-St-Isis-ebook/dp/B005HI4Y8O
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-bones-of-st.-isis/id455614694

http://www.amazon.com/Flowerfly-ebook/dp/B005HI2KOE
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/flowerfly/id460312909

http://www.amazon.com/Audra-ebook/dp/B005HI4XZ8
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/audra/id465271654?mt=11


----------



## JRTomlin

Reported them for you, Chris. Good luck!


----------



## Chris Turner

Hi JR, thanks a lot. I'm glad 'Freedom's Sword' finally went free. I remember reporting it a while back and looking forward to reading it...I wish I could blitz through all these excellent books in my TBR in one night!


----------



## martaszemik

Hi Everyone!

I can't believe how long this is taking. I'm still trying to get Marked: A Two Halves Novella free. It's showing at $2.99 on my computer but $0.99 on my phone. Here are the links again:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Marked-Two-Halves-Novella-ebook/dp/B007AIZUOG

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/marked-marta-szemik/1111816593?ean=2940033287260&itm=1&usri=marta+szemik

iTunes: 




A Big thank you to everyone who reported. I'm also going back to report anyone who isn't free yet. For those wondering how long it's been, I made it free on Smashwords on Aug 24th, and B&N made it free around Sept 27th. So, it's taking a while for me  But, hopefully it will happen soon.


----------



## Decon

Decon said:


> Appreciate some help to report Mystery of the Crimson Robe.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055EFQ2S For any UK customers
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/mystery-crimson-robe/id447584245?mt=11 Free link to Apple itunes
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S .com customers
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-mystery-of-the-crimson-robe-declan-conner/1104098600?ean=2940011344930 Free link to B&N


Congrats to those who have gone free. Checking out the last three pages now.

No luck for me on the one in the quote and I need the short story free as it is a short story introduction to the main character of my new full length crime thriller.


----------



## Chris Turner

Marta & Decon, reported them, good luck


----------



## TexasGirl

Submitted.

I can't believe how long BN is taking to post the free book. Since at last 20 people reported it free on iTunes and Kobo, I'm assuming I might as well just wait for BN to try again.

It's selling on Amazon. I figure I'll donate the money somewhere. This book as a gift to the baby loss community; I hate that people are paying for it! iTunes is giving away about 50 a day.


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

I just went in and reported a bunch! Good luck!! I did get one of mine free on amazon, but still can't get the other. Both are the first in a series...

On amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Bloodsucker-Volume-Demon-Witches-ebook/dp/B0072MW2MS/ref=pd_sim_kstore_5

It's currently free here: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Bloodsucker-Bay-Volume-One/book-S9-zK2WHhU-_QWLic7mvUQ/page1.html

My first book that went free is also free on kobo, not yet itunes or b&n, still waiting on those, but amazon price matched anyway. The second book is taking much longer though, so I guess it's kind of luck of the draw!  Any help reporting much appreciated, and I'll hop back in and keep reporting yours too!


----------



## Lisa Grace

Hi I need some help, pretty please.
Angel in the Shadows is still not priced matched to free (it's been a month):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AI5W8

Here is the free link in the iTunes store:






Thank you so much!
Going off to report those on the last few pages who still aren't free.


----------



## notreallyhere

Thanks to all of you who helped make Rest For The Wicked free!

I'd like to move across the pond and free the UK version!

US (free!) http://www.amazon.com/Rest-For-The-Wicked-ebook/dp/B007UVBMFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350931104&sr=8-1&keywords=rest+for+the+wicked

UK (wants to be free!) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rest-For-The-Wicked-ebook/dp/B007UVBMFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350930907&sr=8-1

Thanks in advance - off to report everyone who is still fighting the fight to be free. 

~Cate


----------



## Missy B

I've reported everyone from Chris on down.

Sigh. I'm back and need some reporting. I wasn't moving books like crazy cakes, but it was selling the follow up. Anyway, thanks in advance.

Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Weekend-Lover-Cupid-Shorts-ebook/dp/B0094XQRX8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349729074&sr=8-1&keywords=Weekend+Lover

iTunes http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/weekend-lover/id562760805?mt=11

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Weekend-Lover/book-2df0hCSC4UCjTHnnw97Zyw/page1.html?s=hdufA5BXQEyEeskOvsv1Uw&r=1


----------



## notreallyhere

Missy B said:


> I've reported everyone from Chris on down.
> 
> Sigh. I'm back and need some reporting. I wasn't moving books like crazy cakes, but it was selling the follow up. Anyway, thanks in advance.
> 
> Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Weekend-Lover-Cupid-Shorts-ebook/dp/B0094XQRX8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349729074&sr=8-1&keywords=Weekend+Lover
> 
> iTunes http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/weekend-lover/id562760805?mt=11
> 
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Weekend-Lover/book-2df0hCSC4UCjTHnnw97Zyw/page1.html?s=hdufA5BXQEyEeskOvsv1Uw&r=1


Got you, Missy! Heading off to report everyone else still needing it!


----------



## rookieborn

hi,

im not really sure how it works but 
i want my kindle ebook to be free.

amazon link (it's still priced...how do i make it free because on smashwords i changed it to FREE):
http://www.amazon.com/Short-Story-Press-Presents-ebook/dp/B00819FAW0

it's free on smashwords now:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/159951

but i want it free on kindle too:

THANKS!
BJ


----------



## TexasGirl

My little book finally went free and I wanted to detail the process in case it helps others.

I know all of us have different experiences, but this was the time frame for this book:

Sept. 25: Book live on Smashwords as free (instant)
Sept. 26: Book live on Kobo as free (direct upload -- took about a day)
Sept. 26: Book live on iTunes as free (direct upload -- took about a day)
Sept. 29: Book approved for Smashwords Distribution (BN, Sony, Diesel, library)
Sept. 30: Book live on Sony store as free
Sept. 30: Book live on Diesel store as free

I thought I should wait for BN to do Amazon for the price match.
It supposedly shipped to BN Sep. 30, but never went live.

Oct. 9: Gave up on BN and uploaded to Amazon for 99 cents
Oct. 10: About 30 people reported the price match using iTunes and Sony.
Oct. 15: About 100 more people reported the price match using iTunes.

The book sells about 20 copies on Amazon. (EEK!)
iTunes downloads stay a consistent 50 per day.

Smash reshipped Oct. 18 to BN.

HERE IS THE TELLING PART

Oct. 24: BN lists book as free.
Oct. 24: Amazon price matches to free

So the reporting had zero impact for me, only BN putting it free.


----------



## matthewturner

Hi all, this seems like the ideal Post for me. Anyone who can help me is in my debt 

1 Go to the Amazon Page >>> http://amzn.to/RgIZOH

2 Click on the 'tell us about a lower price' section (in the product description)

3 Click on the Website option and use this URL >>>
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tales-from-a-tiny-thai-table-matthew-turner/1113574675?ean=2940044969537

4 Fill in the other details (saying that it's FREE)

5 Continue to be super amazing!

Matthew


----------



## Missy B

I've caught up again.

Thank you for those who reported for me. Still waiting.


----------



## notreallyhere

cate dean said:


> Thanks to all of you who helped make Rest For The Wicked free!
> 
> I'd like to move across the pond and free the UK version!
> 
> US (free!) http://www.amazon.com/Rest-For-The-Wicked-ebook/dp/B007UVBMFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350931104&sr=8-1&keywords=rest+for+the+wicked
> 
> UK (wants to be free!) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rest-For-The-Wicked-ebook/dp/B007UVBMFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350930907&sr=8-1
> 
> I got everyone still needing to be free.
> 
> If you can help make the UK version free, it will be most appreciated!
> 
> ~Cate


Thanks in advance - off to report everyone who is still fighting the fight to be free. 

~Cate


----------



## Chris Turner

I reported everybody on last two pages except rookieborn (you need B&N/Itunes, and if what TexasGirl is saying is the lie of the land, B&N is the deciding factor).

TexasGirl: Wondering if it is because your book is selling so well that amazon will only (and automatically) price match with B&N?  For other books that are less hot stuff, maybe the reporting is required, and they will price match on itunes.  I've only managed to get books free that were actually free on B&N.


----------



## Decon

cate dean said:


> Thanks in advance - off to report everyone who is still fighting the fight to be free.
> 
> ~Cate


The link is for a paper book in the UK and not the eBook. Can you post the UK LINK.

*Appreciate some help to report Mystery of the Crimson Robe.* Still not free yet.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055EFQ2S For any UK customers

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/mystery-crimson-robe/id447584245?mt=11 Free link to Apple itunes

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S .com customers

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-mystery-of-the-crimson-robe-declan-conner/1104098600?ean=2940011344930 Free link to B&N


----------



## notreallyhere

Decon said:


> The link is for a paper book in the UK and not the eBook. Can you post the UK LINK.
> 
> *Appreciate some help to report Mystery of the Crimson Robe.* Still not free yet.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055EFQ2S For any UK customers
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/mystery-crimson-robe/id447584245?mt=11 Free link to Apple itunes
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S .com customers
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-mystery-of-the-crimson-robe-declan-conner/1104098600?ean=2940011344930 Free link to B&N


Hi Decon - that is the correct link. The link to the paperback version is just beneath it on the page.

Got you, and will come back later to re-report everyone. Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## TexasGirl

Chris Turner said:


> I reported everybody on last two pages except rookieborn (you need B&N/Itunes, and if what TexasGirl is saying is the lie of the land, B&N is the deciding factor).
> 
> TexasGirl: Wondering if it is because your book is selling so well that amazon will only (and automatically) price match with B&N? For other books that are less hot stuff, maybe the reporting is required, and they will price match on itunes. I've only managed to get books free that were actually free on B&N.


I don't know. It's a chicken-egg thing, because we did the first run of reporting on the first day it was live on Amazon, before sales hit.

By the time we did the second reporting run (I have a very devoted private Facebook group who got involved), it was selling then.

All I know is we hadn't reported in quite some time when BAM, almost simultaneously with BN it went free.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Please report my book Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 by Lisa Grace

It's been a month now.

Here is where it's free:





Thank you!

Going to report others. Thanks again, in advance.


----------



## BBorders

Hello. I could use some help making my book, Miscarriage of Justice, go free on Amazon. Thanks, in advance! The links for my book are below. Looks like I'll be busy now reporting other books posted here.

Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007YZG3H8/ref=mp_s_a_9?qid=1335918519&sr=8-9

Barnes & Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/miscarriage-of-justice-bruce-a-borders/1111648967?ean=2940033253333

iTunes
itunes.apple.com/book/id543047448?mt


----------



## Lisa Grace

This is the Amazon link for BBorders above.
http://www.amazon.com/Miscarriage-Of-Justice-ebook/dp/B007YZG3H8/


----------



## michaelabayomi

Chris Turner said:


> trublue & michaelabayomi, I hate to say it, but amazon won't price match from smashwords or kobo, you need a $0 price on Nook or ITunes...If you have them, post them in this thread.


The Journey (Guardians, #1) went free on Amazon US on Tuesday morning, so I guess that means they price match lower prices on Kobo as well. Thanks anyways, and to all those who reported the lower price. Much appreciated. Still waiting for it to go free on Amazon UK though. I read somewhere (can't remember where) that it helps to provide Amazon with a link to a UK-based retailer. So here are the new links:

Amazon UK
www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008RDPNTU

WHSmith:
http://goo.gl/lXTWi

Many thanks in advance, as I go back to report for those books still waiting to go free.


----------



## notreallyhere

michaelabayomi said:


> The Journey (Guardians, #1) went free on Amazon US on Tuesday morning, so I guess that means they price match lower prices on Kobo as well. Thanks anyways, and to all those who reported the lower price. Much appreciated. Still waiting for it to go free on Amazon UK though. I read somewhere (can't remember where) that it helps to provide Amazon with a link to a UK-based retailer. So here are the new links:
> 
> Amazon UK
> www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008RDPNTU
> 
> WHSmith:
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance, as I go back to report for those books still waiting to go free.




Got you, Michael, and you, Lisa - along with everyone on the last couple of pages.

~Cate


----------



## WinterSurfer

Wow. What a great community. I've been busy reporting all books that are still waiting to become free and would like some assistance in making my book, GROUND ZERO, free as well. Thanks, in advance! The links for my book are below.

Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/Ground-Thrilling-Military-Action-ebook/dp/B009FMQ3DC/ref=sr_1_3

Barnes & Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ground-zero-john-thomas/1113575323?ean=2940044973077


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Got everyone on this page. Wow, there are a lot of us trying to go free.

Would love some reporting as well, if you are so inclined.

Book page on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Dawning-Nina-Decker-ebook/dp/B004U2TTB0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351354262&sr=8-1&keywords=vivi+anna+dawning

Where it's free on B&N

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dawning-vivi-anna/1113023657?ean=2940044863934

Thanks!!! Appreciate it.


----------



## WinterSurfer

reported Vivi. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa Grace

Still not free after a month!!!!

Please report:

Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 by Lisa Grace http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AI5W8

Here is where it is free: 




and here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/angel-in-the-shadows-book-1-by-lisa-grace-lisa-grace/1111473681?ean=2940044990579
plus it's free at KOBO store.

I've been reporting those on the threads here who aren't free yet. Please help me too.


----------



## WinterSurfer

Lisa. Done and done. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa Grace

Thanks Cate, Bristolcone, and anyone else reporting my book. I'm not sure whether  B&N or ITines is the deciding factor, but mine is free in both. Most of my downloads are happening at Smashwords.

Today I reported Bristolcone, Vivi_Anna, BBorders, Decon, Missy B, Matthew Turner, couldn't report Michael's or Cate's in the UK (it says I don't have a UK account? Can we have a US and UK account?)

and I'm showing martazemik's is now free on Kindle.

Good luck to all.


----------



## minxmalone

Hello all!

Would appreciate the help reporting my novella as free. Here's the links

http://amzn.com/B004RVNMBW

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/teasing-trent-alexanders-prequel/id538990705

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Teasing-Trent-The-Alexanders-prequel/book-_2lIic1QcE6ez9yk2JTQPw/page1.html

Thanks in advance! Off to report everyone on the last few pages.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Reported minxmalone, too.


----------



## Missy B

Got everyone since my last post.

Am currently free. Not sure how long that'll last. Not sure what triggered it but I'm free in B&N now. Also when someone left a review they called it a freebie. Who knows.

Thank you everyone who reported for me.


----------



## Decon

CAught up with everyone.

*Appreciate some help to report Mystery of the Crimson Robe.* Still not free yet. Aound one month now. Really frustrating.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055EFQ2S For any UK customers

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/mystery-crimson-robe/id447584245?mt=11 Free link to Apple itunes

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S .com customers

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-mystery-of-the-crimson-robe-declan-conner/1104098600?ean=2940011344930 Free link to B&N


----------



## BBorders

THANKS! To everyone who reported my book, thank you! The book is now free!


----------



## Corie Weaver

Love this thread! Reported any from the previous three pages who still weren't free.

If anyone has a chance - Coyote's Daughter is here at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Coyotes-Daughter-Legends-Southwest-ebook/dp/B00540A4TI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351693505&sr=8-1&keywords=coyote%27s+daughter

And at these places its free:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Coyotes-Daughter/book-j-WMSPZWT02LILzy3E2Dkw/page1.html?s=ysfMZYcUxUS2Ob8PYvd3nA&r=1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/coyotes-daughter-corie-weaver/1103715032?ean=2940011327315

Crossing fingers this works!


----------



## WinterSurfer

Corie. Reported. Good luck!


----------



## Decon

Help from Amazon.co.uk customers.

Appreciate some help to report Mystery of the Crimson Robe in the UK. They made it free in the US, but I can't tell if it is free in the UK.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055EFQ2S For any UK customers

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/mystery-crimson-robe/id447584245?mt=11 Free link to Apple itunes


----------



## Lisa Grace

Thank you everyone who reported my book. It took over a month, but it happened October 30th at 10:30pm. Now it's:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #348 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy
I've got to get it switched back to the teen horror category, so that's my next crusade.

(I mean come on, "The Exorcist" has a Catholic priest saying "The power of Christ compels you." and no one sticks it in religious.)


----------



## Corie Weaver

Bristlecone and Chrystalla - thanks

Chrystalla - reported

Decon - trying to figure out how to get a .uk account.... sorry!


----------



## Lisa Grace

Corie Weaver said:


> Bristlecone and Chrystalla - thanks
> 
> Chrystalla - reported
> 
> Decon - trying to figure out how to get a .uk account.... sorry!


Can us USA'ers get a UK account?


----------



## Alondo

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Can us USA'ers get a UK account?


I think you have to buy something, like a gift card.


----------



## darrenpillsbury

Hey, could you guys help make the book "Bottle Full Of Scorpions" free?

Here's the Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007JNP5GU

Here's the BandN.com and Kobo links:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bottle-full-of-scorpions-john-dominick/1113043232?ean=2940044942011

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Bottle-Full-Of-Scorpions/book-QTBBnHdPfUaZnFlcgyV6lQ/page1.html?s=Vf3f4kCi9Uyi-wgFieNdiA&r=1

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Hopeful Writer

Thank you


----------



## Sharebear

Hey I'm back!

I've decided to put Reveal for free. I will catch up on the past three pages! Good luck everybody 

Reveal on Ammy:
http://www.amazon.com/Reveal-Cryptid-Tales-ebook/dp/B006MOTN42/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325546595&sr=1-1

ETA: Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/reveal-brina-courtney/1108006049?ean=2940045032919&itm=4&USRI=brina+courtney&

Itunes: 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/reveal-cryptid-tales/id575979255?mt=11

Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Reveal-YA-SciFi-Romance/book-3AUJtMXgw0KQNOfo_Xn6jg/page1.html?s=leAtFhbDI0C6sEIUkdRyhw&r=3


----------



## Chris Turner

Reported everyone on this page. Hope you get free soon. Thanks for the help, guys! Four of my shorts went free in the last week.

These ones are still not free: They've recently gone free on B&N so a few reports and they will be price-matched by amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/Pirates-of-the-Poesasian-ebook/dp/B0097WS0P4
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/pirates-of-the-poesasian-chris-turner/1113043048

http://www.amazon.com/The-Temple-of-Vitus-ebook/dp/B0093VERGA
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-temple-of-vitus-chris-turner/1113575781

http://www.amazon.com/The-Wish-Bone-ebook/dp/B009385M0I
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-wish-bone-chris-turner/1113038044

http://www.amazon.com/Grinneth-ebook/dp/B0093VEO18
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/grinneth-chris-turner/1113575704

http://www.amazon.com/The-Jisil-ou-az-lar-ebook/dp/B005HI4XXK
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-jisil-ou-az-lar-chris-turner/1105383567

http://www.amazon.com/Mismerion-ebook/dp/B0098T5WFC
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mismerion-chris-turner/1113044368

http://www.amazon.com/Lim-Lalyn-ebook/dp/B0093UXQ3G
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lim-lalyn-chris-turner/1113574295

http://www.amazon.com/Thornkeep-ebook/dp/B0093UXDM0
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/thornkeep-chris-turner/1113573389


----------



## trublue

I wad looking for this thread, missed it. Massive headache could have something
To do with it. But pls free me. Will give you candy

Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897


----------



## trublue

Okay, I reported everyone on this page, will go back after headache
Is gone.

Hopefulwriter, I don't think they will free you with SW. I think it has
To be KOBO and or BN.


----------



## Sharebear

Got everyone on this page! Hope some go free tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## anotherpage

I think its great that everyone can help with this.


----------



## Corie Weaver

caught up again with reporting on everyone - and still crossing fingers that they'll switch Coyote's Daughter soon!


----------



## Sharebear

Hey ya'll I know a lot of you have gone free recently.
How long has it been taking? I know it's kind of luck of the draw, but I'm free everywhere including B&N and last year when I did this it was almost instant.
Am I missing a step?


----------



## trublue

Hey!

I reported last 3 pages. Good luck guys. Here is my info, report and
I will be forever greatful

Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897


----------



## StormWorldSeriesGuy

Greetings.

Also hoping to get a book free on Amazon. Will report some others on this page to return the favor.

The book's title is Spree: YA Paranormal.

The Amazon link is: http://www.amazon.com/Spree-YA-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B0097HRTU6/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352573706&sr=1-2&keywords=spree+ya

The Kobo link (already free) is: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Spree-YA-Paranormal/book-dL8IUaQWX0mwSnRd33mWcg/page1.html?s=lmgpy2ivEkmzq3nOBXPILg&r=1

The BN link (already free) is: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/spree-jonathan-decoteau/1113574621?ean=2940045008464.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## olefish

I reported a bunch.

I have my own link. http://www.amazon.com/The-Cross-Black-Beginning-ebook/dp/B0095YE9H2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346850539&sr=8-1&keywords=luwa+wande

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Cross-and-Black-1/book-q79hCpAhwUCBgwuChg35cQ/page1.html


----------



## trublue

Okay, I did a last few pages. I have a new link to add.
Thank you in advance

AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

ITUNES
https://itunes.apple.com/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## Jarrah Loh

Reporting away.
This is another fantastic thread, appreciate everyone helping.

I would love it if someone could report the first of my books which I recently made free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009ME3VQK

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fighting-Storm-Cageside-Chronicles-Tommy/book-vNLgWIUBBEmBkQEw22bYNg/page1.html?s=NhU2GxYBg0uQl2Iq_7qHPA&r=1

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/239592


----------



## trublue

Hey!

I'm caught up.

Free me, info above


----------



## Sharebear

I've reported the last few pages... anyone go free last week?

My links 

Reveal on Ammy:
http://www.amazon.com/Reveal-Cryptid-Tales-ebook/dp/B006MOTN42/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325546595&sr=1-1

Reveal on Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/reveal-brina-courtney/1108006049?ean=2940045032919&itm=4&USRI=brina+courtney&


----------



## trublue

Hey,

I reported you BC and the past few pages.
Some of them have gone free not sure when but recently.
I also "liked" some that I reported. Thx for your help. Info below

AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420? ean=2940045019897

ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## dldkrypto

I'm trying to make my new book "Fire" go perm free. I'd appreciate the help.

Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A6JB1LC

Smashwords - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/157077


----------



## Sharebear

@TS
Yep just PM me if you don't wanna share your info here.

Also how long did it take your book to go free?

Reporting everybody... please keep reporting mine.


----------



## dldkrypto

I'd love to report your erotic romance. Just PM me.


----------



## notreallyhere

T.S. Welti said:


> Reported everyone.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to report my erotic romance?


I'll do yours if you do - yeah, never mind. 

PM me and I'll report it for you!

Still trying to get mine free on the UK site.

Here are the links:

Amazon US (free): http://www.amazon.com/Rest-Wicked-Claire-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007UVBMFO/ref=la_B0076ZQK1A_1_1_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1350401670&sr=1-1

Amazon UK (wants to be free!): http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rest-For-The-Wicked-ebook/dp/B007UVBMFO/ref=pd_rhf_pe_p_t_1

Note: this *is* the page for the Kindle version - it looks funky because the link to the paperback shows up right underneath if you have a US account. No price shows, but you can still scroll down and report a lower price. Thanks everyone! Going back to report everyone on the last few pages. 

~Cate


----------



## RJ Parker - Author &amp; Amazon Top Reviewer

Tuesday's Giveaways!! Gift Coupons for FREE True Crime eBooks....

Unsolved Serial Killings GSXXT2NYCZS498Z
Serial Killers Captured GS6S5KJKZ8C7SPX
Women Who Kill GSXLQQ4HBKQS8DB
Doctors Who Killed GSL5S3WGCSZ2RQW
Top Cases of The FBI GSXWL4394JPUALB
Rampage Spree Killers GSBZLRWETDLL3Y7
Women Who Kill GS6278EDHHLW4BM
Doctors Who Killed GS6W3WGEBMS8YFT
Top Cases of The FBI GSH8SGA9EL3RJLV
Rampage Spree Killers GS35KKK4E6DLGWL
Serial Killers Captured GSKKDQB428NGMUV

Redeem your gift at
www.amazon.com/acceptgift


----------



## trublue

Reported everyone. I'm here all day. Lol. TS I reported you from PM you
Sent me last time. I also pressed like. Pls report me

AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## trublue

TS, I don't understand what you.mean:-/


----------



## Kat_Kit

Thanks for reporting; it's free now!


----------



## trublue

Kat_Kit said:


> Ok, I'm doing some reporting! If you have time, could you report mine?
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009V3HGT0
> 
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/how-to-host-a-holiday-kathleen-kitson/1113580981
> 
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/how-to-host-holiday-prequel/id5759822
> 39?mt=11
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Done!


----------



## Kat_Kit

Thanks, Trublue! I've reported yours as well.


----------



## Benjamin A.

I've set the first book in my series to free on Smashwords. It isn't distributed to other stores yet, so I don't know how effective reporting will be, but it's appreciated.

Here's the free link:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/254864

Here's the Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0059XRUJW

I'll go through the thread and do some reporting in return of course.


----------



## Kat_Kit

Benjamin A. said:


> I've set the first book in my series to free on Smashwords. It isn't distributed to other stores yet, so I don't know how effective reporting will be, but it's appreciated.


done!


----------



## trublue

I reported everyone. Pls report info and UK site. I hope someone gets some freedom soon.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009V3HGT0

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/how-to-host-a-holiday-kathleen-kitson/1113580981

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/how-to-host-holiday-prequel/id5759822

UK AMAZON

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352868728&sr=1-2

ITunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## trublue

THX IN ADVANCE

AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/book/id572730119? mt=11

AMAZON UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

ITUNES UK
https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## Steve Vernon

Report me! Report me!

Kindle listing
http://www.amazon.com/Flash-Virus-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B009UD51DY/ref=pd_ybh_1

Kobo listing
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Flash-Virus-Episode-One/book-YDeVCTJbIk2NEp4ccXfybg/page1.html


----------



## DCBourone

Just did the last two pages--

Please make this free:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Wet-Dry-Chapter-The-Listening/book-M4ZKUiplKEGyVp3LZBdvEw/page1.html?s=IN1O5pxaKkycudjxSF1_Mg&r=1

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Wet-Dry-Chapter-Listening-ebook/dp/B00A155W52


----------



## Kat_Kit

Reported!


----------



## trublue

Reported this page ans the one before: )
THX IN ADVANCE


----------



## Sharebear

I'm free! I'm free!
Thanks everybody,
I'll go back through the last three pages and report later today.
THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Jarrah Loh

^^^ That's awesome!

Mine is now free on iTunes, if some could help me out too, that would be great.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009ME3VQK

iTunes free: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/fighting-the-storm/id567952158?mt=11


----------



## trublue

Did everyone on this page. Yay! To the ones that have gone free. I hope to join soon
Free me pls.

AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/book/id572730119? mt=11

AMAZON UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## Kat_Kit

Thanks for reporting!


----------



## trublue

Reported you Kat, and thx for info TS


----------



## ChrisWard

Now free, thank you very much to everyone who reported it!

Chris


----------



## trublue

headofwords said:


> I'd really appreciate if someone could report my short story as free on B&N
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fallen-from-the-train-chris-ward/1113574771?ean=2940045010146
> 
> Kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fallen-From-the-Trai
> -ebook/dp/B009HHX5AO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353061814&sr=8-1&keywords=fallen+from+the+train
> 
> I'll go back and report a few in return.
> 
> Thanks very much!
> 
> Chris


Done!


----------



## Chris Turner

Reported everybody on the last 2 pages. Good luck! Can you help me with these links? Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Pirates-of-the-Poesasian-ebook/dp/B0097WS0P4
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/pirates-of-the-poesasian-chris-turner/1113043048

http://www.amazon.com/The-Temple-of-Vitus-ebook/dp/B0093VERGA
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-temple-of-vitus-chris-turner/1113575781

http://www.amazon.com/The-Jisil-ou-az-lar-ebook/dp/B005HI4XXK
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-jisil-ou-az-lar-chris-turner/1105383567

http://www.amazon.com/Lim-Lalyn-ebook/dp/B0093UXQ3G
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lim-lalyn-chris-turner/1113574295

http://www.amazon.com/The-Wish-Bone-ebook/dp/B009385M0I
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-wish-bone-chris-turner/1113038044


----------



## Missy B

I've caught up to Jarrah on pg 46. Will be back tomorrow to finish the rest.


----------



## trublue

Chris Turner said:


> Reported everybody on the last 2 pages. Good luck! Can you help me with these links? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pirates-of-the-Poesasian-ebook/dp/B0097WS0P4
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/pirates-of-the-poesasian-chris-turner/1113043048
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Temple-of-Vitus-ebook/dp/B0093VERGA
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-temple-of-vitus-chris-turner/1113575781
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Jisil-ou-az-lar-ebook/dp/B005HI4XXK
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-jisil-ou-az-lar-chris-turner/1105
> 383567
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lim-Lalyn-ebook/dp/B0093UXQ3G
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lim-lalyn-chris-turner/1113574295
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Wish-Bone-ebook/dp/B009385M0I
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-wish-bone-chris-turner/1113038044


Done!


----------



## olefish

Chris Turner said:


> Reported everybody on the last 2 pages. Good luck! Can you help me with these links? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pirates-of-the-Poesasian-ebook/dp/B0097WS0P4
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/pirates-of-the-poesasian-chris-turner/1113043048
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Temple-of-Vitus-ebook/dp/B0093VERGA
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-temple-of-vitus-chris-turner/1113575781
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Jisil-ou-az-lar-ebook/dp/B005HI4XXK
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-jisil-ou-az-lar-chris-turner/1105383567
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lim-Lalyn-ebook/dp/B0093UXQ3G
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lim-lalyn-chris-turner/1113574295
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Wish-Bone-ebook/dp/B009385M0I
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-wish-bone-chris-turner/1113038044


Done. I also reported a bunch.

here's mine.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Cross-Black-Beginning-ebook/dp/B0095YE9H2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346850539&sr=8-1&keywords=luwa+wande

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Cross-and-Black-1/book-q79hCpAhwUCBgwuChg35cQ/page1.html


----------



## trublue

Ole,

Just did yours


----------



## Pirate Writer

Please excuse my lack of understanding of this thread... but I am new to this site and have only just 20 minutes ago registered.  I have two ebooks published through Smashwords and Amazon.  I have a few sales per month.  

So, as I understand it without ploughing through the 49 pages, if I go to Smashwords and change my prices to free, then put a link on here to both my Smashwords page and Amazon listings that some of you very kind people will go and report it to Amazon and they will price match?

I am presuming that once this has been done I will not get any royalties (not that I got much from a few sales a month anyway - lol) but there is a chance that I could 'sell' hundreds of free copies.

Has this been working for you?  I had wondered why there were so many books listed free on Amazon and could not work out how to do it for mine.

Cheers.

PEA


----------



## olefish

Pirate Writer said:


> Please excuse my lack of understanding of this thread... but I am new to this site and have only just 20 minutes ago registered. I have two ebooks published through Smashwords and Amazon. I have a few sales per month.
> 
> So, as I understand it without ploughing through the 49 pages, if I go to Smashwords and change my prices to free, then put a link on here to both my Smashwords page and Amazon listings that some of you very kind people will go and report it to Amazon and they will price match?
> 
> I am presuming that once this has been done I will not get any royalties (not that I got much from a few sales a month anyway - lol) but there is a chance that I could 'sell' hundreds of free copies.
> 
> Has this been working for you? I had wondered why there were so many books listed free on Amazon and could not work out how to do it for mine.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> PEA


More complicated than that. The legit way to go free, is to enroll your book in Kindle select, but you need the book out of smashwords first. You get to use five days of free in 90 day period. Make sure you notify free ebook sites ahead of time before you schedule your free days.


----------



## trublue

I reported everyone. I'm not sure if I need to repost my book info. Its on this page.
Argh! Feeling like I will never go free. It really shouldnt be this hard, Amazon.


----------



## DCBourone

Did this page again.

Trying one more time, yep, shouldn't be this hard.

Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Wet-Dry-Chapter-Listening-ebook/dp/B00A155W52/ref=la_B0097X667W_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1353431184&sr=1-2

Kobo:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Wet-Dry-Chapter-The-Listening/book-M4ZKUiplKEGyVp3LZBdvEw/page1.html?s=IN1O5pxaKkycudjxSF1_Mg&r=1


----------



## trublue

DCBourone said:


> Did this page again.
> 
> Trying one more time, yep, shouldn't be this hard.
> 
> Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wet-Dry-Chapter-Listening-ebook/dp/B00A155W52/ref=la_B0097X667W_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1353431184&sr=1-2
> 
> Kobo:
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/
> ebook/Wet-Dry-Chapter-The-Listening/book-M4ZKUiplKEGyVp3LZBdvEw/page1.html?s=IN1O5pxaKkycudjxSF1_Mg&r=1


Done.


----------



## notreallyhere

Thank you everyone who reported on the UK site! Rest For The Wicked is now free. 

Off to report everyone on the last three pages!


----------



## Jarrah Loh

Yes!
Thanks so much guys, my book turned free today and is already #2 in one category!

I'm a noob at this though, where can you find how many people have downloaded it for free?
Does it just show up in your regular purchases? Is it counted as a purchase on your chart?

Anyway, download it here for free, even if you don't plan on reading it!  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009ME3VQK

Maybe that could be a new thread?


----------



## Wansit

Hi All,

I'd really appreciate if someone could report my short story as free on Kobo

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Flight-Feathers-Algardis-Courtlight-Free/book-tWUukN8pGEuAGm28Y-XnXA/page1.html?s=J7ERu6cemUqH8-lEI5y2HA&r=1

Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A9B7XNC/

I'll go back and report a few in return.

Thank you!


----------



## trublue

Did everyone above me. And page before. Yay! To the ones that have gone free. I hope to join soon Free me pls.

AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/book/id572730119? mt=11

AMAZON UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## Kat_Kit

Reported!


----------



## Wansit

Reported - No Shelter, The Girl, For Anyone To See, Pirates of the Poesasian, Fallen from the Train. Everyone else in last 3 pages seems to be free.

Wet or Dry, you're free!

Jarrah, I'm amazed that it only took you 6 days!

Here's Flight Feathers - Make It Free!

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Flight-Feathers-Algardis-Courtlight-Free/book-tWUukN8pGEuAGm28Y-XnXA/page1.html?s=J7ERu6cemUqH8-lEI5y2HA&r=1

Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A9B7XNC/


----------



## trublue

Wansit said:


> Reported - No Shelter, The Girl, For Anyone To See, Pirates of the Poesasian, Fallen from the Train. Everyone else in last 3 pages seems to be free.
> 
> Wet or Dry, you're free!
> 
> Jarrah, I'm amazed that it only took you 6 days!
> 
> Here's Flight Feathers - Make It Free!
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Flight-Feathers-Algardis-Courtlight-Free/book-tWUukN8pGEuAGm28Y-XnXA/page1.html?s=J7ERu6cemUqH8-lEI5y2HA&r=1
> 
> Kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A9B7XNC/


Done! Happy Turkey day!


----------



## Missy B

Caught up. Finally. Good luck, y'all.


----------



## Jarrah Loh

Wansit said:


> Jarrah, I'm amazed that it only took you 6 days!


And you know the irony? I was really fussed about it at all and wasn't in any hurry. Whereas those that are desperate to get it ASAP are getting nada.
Life's a bitch.

I don't know if it means anything at all, but I have made lots of changes to my profile and books etc the last week, including emailing back and forth with Amazon about categories etc.
Not saying it does anything at all, but maybe when they were changing some stuff for me, they did this too while they had my account open? You never know.


----------



## WinterSurfer

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I've been busy reporting everyone over the last couple of days and now need some assistance myself.

Can you please help me get this book go free?

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Graham-Victor-Savannahs-Romance-ebook/dp/B009YLUDDA/ref=sr_1_1

iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/graham-victor/id578033125?mt=11

Thanks for you help and many blessings


----------



## trublue

Bristlecone said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I've been busy reporting everyone over the last couple of days and now need some assistance myself.
> 
> Can you please help me get this book go free?
> 
> Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Graham-Victor-Savannahs-Romance-ebook/dp/B009YLUDDA/ref=sr_1_1
> 
> iTunes
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/graham-victor/id578033125?mt=11
> 
> Thanks for you help and many blessings


It's done!


----------



## Gary Locke

Hello,

I am new to kindleboards, but hoping that some of you may be able to help me regarding making books free at Amazon. (UK)

I have a comedy novel and four short stories at Amazon and Smashwords + affiliates. Two of the short stories are free at Smashwords etc. - but Amazon are refusing to price match.

Firstly, is anyone still having success with this tactic of "tell us about a lower price"? - I have tried and tried but, as yet, to no avail. I have also sent several emails, almost begging them to price match - to which the response is always "Amazon reserves the right to set its own prices".

One of my short stories is in the KDP Select programme - do you think this is contributing to Amazons stance?

For those who have had success price matching - do you think there is a particular retailer that makes Amazon match? ie B&N, Apple, Sony

Can anyone help / offer some advice?

Here are the links for my Amazon short stories -

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stag-Do-Paul-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B009CGEGTO/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1353617573&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Love-Like-Fireworks-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B009CGAAKS/ref=la_B009G744NC_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1353619443&sr=1-5

These are links for Barnes and Noble -

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-stag-do-paul-day-chronicles-gary-locke/1113574177?ean=2940044997738

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/love-is-like-fireworks-paul-day-chronicles-gary-locke/1113573899?ean=2940044995949

If anyone can help or offer any kind of advice, then I would greatly appreciate it.

Many thanks,

Gary Locke.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gary-Locke/e/B009G744NC/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## trublue

Yes, many people have gone free from others reporting it.
Truth is some go free in days,months, or never. It helps if you are free on iTunes and or kobo. Also in BN.
If you really want to go free, keep trying to post here. Report other books and we will
Return the favor. Good luck

And I reported yours


----------



## WinterSurfer

Gotcha trublue and Gary. Good luck!


----------



## Incognita

I reported the ones on the last couple of pages that still haven't gone free.

Now I finally have a book I'd like to go free!

*Amazon link:*
http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Vibrations-Sedona-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005DIX77W/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1353715741&sr=1-6

*Kobo link:*
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Bad-Vibrations/book-Sm-4nwfG40OJeAoBDYvtCw/page1.html?s=pyUQCYBgzEi2grbI_annkA&r=9

*iTunes link:*


----------



## WinterSurfer

Reported Christine. Good luck!


----------



## trublue

Reported Christine


----------



## Incognita

Thanks, *Bristlecone* and *trublue*! I'm trying to be zen about all this...


----------



## trublue

ChristinePope said:


> Thanks, *Bristlecone* and *trublue*! I'm trying to be zen about all this...


Let me know how that goes.lol
Good luck


----------



## aiheaka

Hello folks,

I just released my first ebook and I am trying to make it free on Amazon. Can anyone please tell me how to do this? Right now I have listed at 0.99 cents and when I list it at 0.00 it rejects it.

Thanks in advance.
My novel can be seen at http://www.amazon.com/THORNS-OF-A-THIEF-ebook/dp/B008WXILXA


----------



## Wansit

aiheaka said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just released my first ebook and I am trying to make it free on Amazon. Can anyone please tell me how to do this? Right now I have listed at 0.99 cents and when I list it at 0.00 it rejects it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> My novel can be seen at http://www.amazon.com/THORNS-OF-A-THIEF-ebook/dp/B008WXILXA


Hi Aiheaka,

Amazon won't allow you to place your book as free under KDP. What they will do is price match the book to another free copy elsewhere. So if it's free on Barnes & Noble's website, then Amazon (after some time) should see that price and match it on their website. You'll have to list Thorns of a Thief for free on B&N or Kobo or Apple iTunes or Smashwords and then report the price to Amazon.


----------



## Incognita

trublue said:


> Let me know how that goes.lol
> Good luck


Usually "being zen" for me involves large amounts of red wine, but we'll see.


----------



## trublue

ChristinePope said:


> Usually "being zen" for me involves large amounts of red wine, but we'll see.


Me too.


----------



## trublue

C'Mon Amazon free this damn book already.
I just need ONE thing in my life to go right.
Just one


----------



## Incognita

trublue said:


> C'Mon Amazon free this d*mn book already.
> I just need ONE thing in my life to go right.
> Just one


I reported it again, using a different link this time (B&N)...not sure if that will help or not, but I figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Sharebear

trublue said:


> C'Mon Amazon free this d*mn book already.
> I just need ONE thing in my life to go right.
> Just one


Mine went free after I asked people on my regular facebook page to help. I think when someone said about us being authors and if that effected it, I have to agree in this case. Have you tried that?
Off to report it again!


----------



## trublue

Thx guy's. Sorry to sound so dramatic. Been a tough year.
Thank you, I will report you guys too


----------



## WinterSurfer

Reported. Good luck!


----------



## Incognita

Dalya, I just reported it, too. Good luck!


----------



## trublue

Hey guys, reported everyone in this page and the last
AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/book/id572730119? mt=11

AMAZON UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so you folks did a GREAT job in getting Amazon to "free-up" my Kindle release of FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE ONE. I've managed to move 1274 free copies as a result of this change.

I'd really appreciate it if you'd help do the same for my good buddy Mark Leslie Lefebvre - whose book SNOWMAN SHIVERS: SCARY SNOWMEN TALES is sitting over at Kobo for free - but Kindle hasn't figured that out yet.

Kobo link - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Snowman-Shivers-Scary-Snowmen-Tales/book-laf-P6VjS0GxQgbmigCg/page1.html?s=rwu8GdSAWEWyLqPmnoNyBA&r=1

Kindle link - http://www.amazon.com/Snowman-Shivers-Scary-Snowmen-ebook/dp/B006KF67GK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1353949196&sr=8-2&keywords=snowman+shivers


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Hey folks,

I would really, really appreciate it if you could help me get my book, The Whispering Tombs, price-matched to free on the non-US Amazon sites. They made the book free on .com but haven't bothered with their other sites. I did ask why this was and they said it was down to Amazon's discretion if they price-matched books or not.

Amazon link - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Whispering-Tombs-Quality-Times-ebook/dp/B00858Z0K4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354023071&sr=8-1

You can choose which non-Amazon link to use from the ones below.

Kobo - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Whispering-Tombs/book-sUH1pZNd-EKXbIEQ3rUgCQ/page1.html?s=OfVxG7bPbE-HNHfFmirdWQ&r=1

Smashwords - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/164661

B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-whispering-tombs-gayle-ramage/1111349197?ean=2940033248650

UK Nook - http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/the-whispering-tombs-quality-times-1-by-gayle-ramage/2940033248650

iTunes - 




Thanks in advance for your help. I'll work my way back from the previous post and go through everyone's post. 

EDIT - Just reported all on this page. Onto the previous page now.


----------



## Eileen

Hello,

My book, Sweetwater American, is currently free on Barnes and Noble.

Would appreciate it greatly if folks would notifify Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Sweetwater-American-ebook/dp/B0037263PO/

and here is the link on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sweetwater-american-eileen-cruz-coleman/1104562272

Thank you!!


----------



## Eileen

Dalya said:


> Hi! Please help me "free" my book:
> 
> On Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0071C3VZ6
> 
> Free on B&N:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/spiritdell-book-1-dalya-moon/1113779558
> 
> ETA: I just scrolled back and reported several pages' worth, until I got to lots of books that were already free (yay, guys!)


done!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

A diabolical stalker, a beautiful flutist and murder!

DIVA, my novel of sexual obsession, FREE on November 26, 27 and 28.

at amazon US http://tinyurl.com/Diva-Kindle
UK http://tinyurl.com/Amazon-UK-Diva
Germany http://tinyurl.com/amaz-German-DIVA
France http://tinyurl.com/Amazon-France-Diva
Spain http://tinyurl.com/Amazon-Spain-Diva
Italy http://tinyurl.com/Amazon-Italy-Diva


----------



## Eileen

trublue said:


> Hey guys, reported everyone in this page and the last
> AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1
> 
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1
> 
> BN
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897
> 
> ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/book/id572730119? mt=11
> 
> AMAZON UK
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2
> 
> ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


done!


----------



## JTCochrane

Dalya said:


> Hi! Please help me "free" my book:
> 
> On Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0071C3VZ6
> 
> Free on B&N:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/spiritdell-book-1-dalya-moon/1113779558
> 
> ETA: I just scrolled back and reported several pages' worth, until I got to lots of books that were already free (yay, guys!)


Done! Good Luck. I am going perma-free as well. How long did it take for your book to go up on B&N after it was shipped from Smashwords?


----------



## Eileen

Wansit said:


> Reported - No Shelter, The Girl, For Anyone To See, Pirates of the Poesasian, Fallen from the Train. Everyone else in last 3 pages seems to be free.
> 
> Wet or Dry, you're free!
> 
> Jarrah, I'm amazed that it only took you 6 days!
> 
> Here's Flight Feathers - Make It Free!
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Flight-Feathers-Algardis-Courtlight-Free/book-tWUukN8pGEuAGm28Y-XnXA/page1.html?s=J7ERu6cemUqH8-lEI5y2HA&r=1
> 
> Kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A9B7XNC/


done!


----------



## JTCochrane

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so you folks did a GREAT job in getting Amazon to "free-up" my Kindle release of FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE ONE. I've managed to move 1274 free copies as a result of this change.
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if you'd help do the same for my good buddy Mark Leslie Lefebvre - whose book SNOWMAN SHIVERS: SCARY SNOWMEN TALES is sitting over at Kobo for free - but Kindle hasn't figured that out yet.
> 
> Kobo link - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Snowman-Shivers-Scary-Snowmen-Tales/book-laf-P6VjS0GxQgbmigCg/page1.html?s=rwu8GdSAWEWyLqPmnoNyBA&r=1
> 
> Kindle link - http://www.amazon.com/Snowman-Shivers-Scary-Snowmen-ebook/dp/B006KF67GK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1353949196&sr=8-2&keywords=snowman+shivers


Done! Hope it happens soon.


----------



## JTCochrane

trublue said:


> Hey guys, reported everyone in this page and the last
> AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1
> 
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1
> 
> BN
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897
> 
> ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/book/id572730119? mt=11
> 
> AMAZON UK
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2
> 
> ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


Done!


----------



## JTCochrane

Sorry, won't reply to everyone now, but I posted everyone on the last couple of pages.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I have the same problems with my short stories:

99c On Amazon:

Locked Room: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VUXNTQ
Microchip Murder: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A4LKSYI

Free On Kobo:
Locked Room: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Locked-Room/book-bw3uXFFHi0eKNo6N1iEnTg/page1.html?s=wwpxDVi39UyYXN9F8YG1HQ&r=1
Microchip Murder: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Microchip-Murder/book-llfPGHU1E0Gb1eea57aDBQ/page1.html?s=V170hEZcyE22xQG6VLk54w&r=2

Tags and likes are also appreciated, if possible.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Done all the ones after my initial post, plus over six previous pages.

Oh, just saw your post AmsterdamAssassin, will do yours now.


----------



## Wansit

*sigh* Still waiting to be FREE. A little over 7 days and counting. I've decided to take a blasé attitude to this. It will happen when it happens...sooner rather than later hopefully.

Kobo

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Flight-Feathers-Algardis-Courtlight-Free/book-tWUukN8pGEuAGm28Y-XnXA/page1.html?s=J7ERu6cemUqH8-lEI5y2HA&r=1

Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A9B7XNC/

Going back through and reporting now.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Wansit said:


> *sigh* Still waiting to be FREE. A little over 7 days and counting. I've decided to take a blasé attitude to this. It will happen when it happens...sooner rather than later hopefully.
> 
> Kobo
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Flight-Feathers-Algardis-Courtlight-Free/book-tWUukN8pGEuAGm28Y-XnXA/page1.html?s=J7ERu6cemUqH8-lEI5y2HA&r=1
> 
> Kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A9B7XNC/
> 
> Going back through and reporting now.


Done. Good luck.


----------



## WinterSurfer

Just reported everyone. Good luck!


----------



## WinterSurfer

Please help me report the B&N link.

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Graham-Victor-Savannahs-Romance-ebook/dp/B009YLUDDA/ref=sr_1_1

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/graham-victor-elizabeth-nelson/1113845573?ean=2940045061544

Cheers!


----------



## JGray

DUNZO.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Bristlecone said:


> Please help me report the B&N link.
> 
> Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Graham-Victor-Savannahs-Romance-ebook/dp/B009YLUDDA/ref=sr_1_1
> 
> B&N
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/graham-victor-elizabeth-nelson/1113845573?ean=2940045061544
> 
> Cheers!


Done.


----------



## Benjamin A.

No luck getting free here yet, but I have a B&N link now, so hopefully that will help. Any reports are appreciated! BTW if you go to the B&N page the book is missing its cover... I've already emailed them about it, so I'm aware. I'd still appreciate reports so I can get free on Amazon.

Thanks!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0059XRUJW

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rift-of-askrah-book-1-benjamin-andrews/1113847399?ean=2940045085885


----------



## WinterSurfer

Reported Benjamin!


----------



## Benjamin A.

Bristlecone said:


> Reported Benjamin!


Thanks!


----------



## trublue

I reported everyone on the page before. I will come back when more links are posted


----------



## Wansit

Just became free guys!!


----------



## trublue

Yay!

Teach me your ways oh wise one


----------



## Wansit

trublue said:


> Yay!
> 
> Teach me your ways oh wise one


Wish I had a trick. I emailed A two days ago asking them to price-match. They politely told me to get the f off their lawn. So I slunk back and went back to miserly watching my page.

Just reported: Rift of Ashrah, Graham Victor, Locked Room, Microchip Murder, Sweetwater American, Snowman Shivers, Guardians: The Girl, Spiritdell, Bad Vibrations

The Whispering Tombs said 'pricing information not available'


----------



## trublue

Is there a time of day they go free? I mean, if its not free in the morning,
should I bother to look again later that day?


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Wansit said:


> The Whispering Tombs said 'pricing information not available'


Are you in the US? When I go onto the .com site, it usually comes up "pricing information not available" for me. It's still priced as £0.77 but I thank you for trying.


----------



## Wansit

garam81 said:


> Are you in the US? When I go onto the .com site, it usually comes up "pricing information not available" for me. It's still priced as £0.77 but I thank you for trying.


Yes, a US account. That must have been the issue.


----------



## Hopeful Writer

Really appreciate - am off to catch up on those who've posted here since my last msg


----------



## The 13th Doctor

T.S. Welti said:


> Is anyone willing to help me set my erotic romance free? Please.


Yes, I'll be happy to help. Let me know what I need to do.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Aw, cheers. Have reported your book, too.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Wansit said:


> Wish I had a trick. I emailed A two days ago asking them to price-match. They politely told me to get the f off their lawn. So I slunk back and went back to miserly watching my page.
> 
> Just reported: Rift of Ashrah, Graham Victor,* Locked Room, Microchip Murder*, Sweetwater American, Snowman Shivers, Guardians: The Girl, Spiritdell, Bad Vibrations
> 
> The Whispering Tombs said 'pricing information not available'


Thanks for the report. I've reported the previous few pages, and I really hope my short stories will be free soon - I didn't intend to make them 99c, plus they get surcharged and my Dutch fans have to pay 3.44$, which is seriously hurting me.


----------



## Chris Turner

Reported everybody on the last 3 pages. Thanks for previous reporting, guys! A few titles went free. Can you help me with these links?

http://www.amazon.com/Mismerion-ebook/dp/B0098T5WFC
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mismerion-chris-turner/1113044368

http://www.amazon.com/Lim-Lalyn-ebook/dp/B0093UXQ3G
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lim-lalyn-chris-turner/1113574295

http://www.amazon.com/Pirates-of-the-Poesasian-ebook/dp/B0097WS0P4
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/pirates-of-the-poesasian-chris-turner/1113043048

http://www.amazon.com/Grinneth-ebook/dp/B0093VEO18
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/grinneth-chris-turner/1113575704


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Just reported your books, Chris. I also reported them on the UK site, too. Being from the UK, Amazon might take more notice of my reports from my 'home' site. Good luck!


----------



## WinterSurfer

Chris, reported. Good luck!


----------



## Incognita

Reported everything on the last few pages.

*T.S.*, if you'll PM me the info, I'll report your erom for you.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Alright, trying to get this one to go free before the holidays.

http://www.amazon.com/When-Found-Fire-Journal-ebook/dp/B0083ZOGRW
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/when-he-found-her-danielle-kazemi/1113744287

Looks like going free the old route is taking harder this time around.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Reported your book, Danielle, including .co.uk.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

I'm still waiting for my other one to go free on the UK site since April. lol I've been asking everyone the secret to getting it free over there since I tend to do good giving it away on Itunes UK.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Danielle Kazemi said:


> I'm still waiting for my other one to go free on the UK site since April. lol I've been asking everyone the secret to getting it free over there since I tend to do good giving it away on Itunes UK.


Both times I have tried to price-match to the UK I have had no success. But there must be a way.

Glad to hear you're doing good on itunes.


----------



## trublue

I am reporting everyone on the last page.
I need Amazon to make this book free before my promo. Argh!

AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/book/id572730119? mt=11

AMAZON UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Does anyone know how long it takes for books to go free? I could really use some help here...



> I have the same problems with my short stories:
> 
> 99c On Amazon:
> 
> Locked Room: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VUXNTQ
> Microchip Murder: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A4LKSYI
> 
> Free On Kobo:
> Locked Room: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Locked-Room/book-bw3uXFFHi0eKNo6N1iEnTg/page1.html?s=wwpxDVi39UyYXN9F8YG1HQ&r=1
> Microchip Murder: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Microchip-Murder/book-llfPGHU1E0Gb1eea57aDBQ/page1.html?s=V170hEZcyE22xQG6VLk54w&r=2
> 
> Tags and likes are also appreciated, if possible.


----------



## WinterSurfer

Just reported again Trublu.

Here is mine:

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Graham-Victor-Savannahs-Romance-ebook/dp/B009YLUDDA/ref=sr_1_1

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/graham-victor-elizabeth-nelson/1113845573?ean=2940045061544

Let's do this! haha


----------



## Benjamin A.

Rift of Askrah Book 1: Fracture has gone free on Amazon! Thanks guys!

I believe someone asked somewhere within the last few pages if you should only bother checking in the morning or something, or if a title could go free at any time. It's 11:39 my time (PST), and it would have been sometime in the last 2-3 hours (been playing a game for a bit, and checked before I started).

So unless it just happened to happen within the last few minutes, it would have been earlier this evening, definitely separate from the daily shift of Select free books, suggesting to me it could happen at anytime.

I didn't see that question answered, so just thought I would offer that little note. Good luck to those still trying. You can scroll back to where I put up the B&N link if you want to check how long it has been to compare against your own efforts. I wish I could offer more data, as this seems to be rather static venture. The only other thing I can offer is the book has been Select free, and did pretty good during free runs. I don't know if a past history of free makes it easier to get price match free or not. Perhaps someone else can bring this information to a more meaningful conclusion.

Anyways, enough rambling. I should probably start doing something about it now that it finally happened.  Thanks again guys!


----------



## Wansit

trublue said:


> I am reporting everyone on the last page.
> I need Amazon to make this book free before my promo. Argh!
> 
> AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1
> 
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1
> 
> BN
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897
> 
> ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/book/id572730119? mt=11
> 
> AMAZON UK
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2
> 
> ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


When's your promo?


----------



## JTCochrane

I was going to wait until it showed up on Amazon, but I figured why not get it started. Please help me make Max and the Gatekeeper free on Amazon

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1354562771&sr=8-3&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper

Sony

https://ebookstore.sony.com/search?keyword=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper

Kobobooks

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper/book-6DStvSVgCE--Q4gLebwzIA/page1.html?s=p-AtxL_5NkWcRTs6k7j6hQ&r=1

Diesel

http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000255871/Cochrane-James-Todd-Max-and-the-Gatekeeper/1.html

Thank you so much. I am working backwards up the thread and reporting those still not free.


----------



## Incognita

I've reported the last few that I hadn't reported yet.

Also, _Bad Vibrations_ is now free, so no need to report it again. (Well, unless the mighty Zon decides to revert it to paid for some capricious reason...)

That was really fast, too, BTW...around 10 days.


----------



## Adam Poe

We are trying to get the first book in my signature perma-free but I had a couple quick questions first.

We got it listed on Smashwords for 0.00 but it is still 'being reviewed' to send to the other sites. Has been for a while. SO my question is.. should we report it to Amazon as free through Smashwords or do we need to wait for it to be free at B&N/iStore/Sony etc first?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sharebear

Adam Poe said:


> We are trying to get the first book in my signature perma-free but I had a couple quick questions first.
> 
> We got it listed on Smashwords for 0.00 but it is still 'being reviewed' to send to the other sites. Has been for a while. SO my question is.. should we report it to Amazon as free through Smashwords or do we need to wait for it to be free at B&N/iStore/Sony etc first?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


They won't price match to Smashwords. You should wait until Kobo/itunes or B&N goes free.

Good luck!

TruBlu... I've got my fingers crossed for ya! You've been waiting forever!


----------



## dalya

My book just went free. Thank you all!* I removed my other posts from this thread* to save y'all time, but I'll still continue to report new freebies when I see the thread pop up.

For reference, it was November 26th I first asked for help and it went free today (Dec 3). It was listed on Barnes & Noble for free.


----------



## trublue

Amazon just price match my book! This has made my night!
I went from 70k to 1k !!!!!
I so needed that! Thanks guys and Amazon gods!

Keep trying you guys


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

YES, Locked Room is price-matched and now available for free.

Microchip Murder still needs a push, so if anyone wants to report it to Amazon?

99c On Amazon:
Microchip Murder: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A4LKSYI

Free On Kobo:
Microchip Murder: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Microchip-Murder/book-llfPGHU1E0Gb1eea57aDBQ/page1.html?s=V170hEZcyE22xQG6VLk54w&r=2

Tags and likes are also appreciated, if possible.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Trublue and AmsterdamAssassin,

Congrats on getting your books price-matched. I see that your books aren't free on the UK site, though. Do you still want people to report your books for Amazon UK?

AmsterdamAssassin, I'll report 'Microchip Murder' now. 

Oh, and I've gone back a couple of pages and reported books I've missed (been offline for a couple of days).


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

garam81 said:


> Do you still want people to report your books for Amazon UK?
> 
> AmsterdamAssassin, I'll report 'Microchip Murder' now.


Oh yes, please! I've reported them myself, but they've fallen on deaf ears for now.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

No problem. I took the liberty of reporting on the .co.uk site anyway.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Must be the first time I enjoy being reported....


----------



## maddyraven

Hi! I'm very new to the boards, but I've been lurking for a bit. I'm trying to get my first book to free. It's called The Queen and the Honey (Beauty Awakened #1) and it's currently only listed on Kobo and Amazon. I'm not sure if it's too early to try for a price match. The links are below:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Beauty-Awakened-Sleeping-Retellings-ebook/dp/B00AHEL4XG/
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Queen-and-the-Honey/book-VZboxu3DcE2MSi7-Dq_t7A/page1.html

Thank you so much to everyone!

Also, I am going back through the last 5 pages or so of this thread to report anyone who is not free yet. UPDATE: I reported! Most of the ones in the last five pages are free already. I'll keep up with reporting links as they come in.


----------



## Adam Poe

Although my book isn't free anywhere to report yet, I went ahead and reported everyone on this page and the last. Hope it helps!

Quick question though - After a book is price matched to Perma-Free.. if you go into KDP and change its price on the back end does that jeopardize or cancel the free at all? Just wondering if I should slightly mark the book up before it goes free or after (to show a great discounted value). 

Thanks!


----------



## trublue

garam81 said:


> Trublue and AmsterdamAssassin,
> 
> Congrats on getting your books price-matched. I see that your books aren't free on the UK site, though. Do you still want people to report your books for Amazon UK?
> 
> AmsterdamAssassin, I'll report 'Microchip Murder' now.
> 
> Oh, and I've gone back a couple of pages and reported books I've missed (been offline for a couple of days).


YES! Please, please report my book in UK. 
I have reported everyone on this page.
Pls see my info below thx.

AMAZON UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## Chris Turner

Reported everybody on the last 2 pages. Thanks garam81 & Bristlecone and others who reported titles earlier. Here's a few other links:

http://www.amazon.com/Ahrions-Minions-ebook/dp/B005HI4Y5C
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ahrions-minions-chris-turner/1104807901?ean=2940011456237

http://www.amazon.com/Curse-of-the-Crugmut-ebook/dp/B005HIK5VY
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/curse-of-the-crugmut-chris-turner/1105098452?ean=2940011470820

http://www.amazon.com/The-Temple-of-Vitus-ebook/dp/B0093VERGA
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-temple-of-vitus-chris-turner/1113575781?ean=2940044979000


----------



## AithneJarretta

Please help make Kissing Santa free.

Here's the Kobo link:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Kissing-Santa/book-2BNA_FUmKU-zonWjDPKr6Q/page1.html?s=MqzMMdDkmE-SSFvl-QVd6g&r=1

Kissing Santa at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Kissing-Santa-ebook/dp/B0060739N2/

Thanks in advance. I love working this thread because it's one way to help fellow KBers. 

~ Aithne


----------



## LoveDylanP

Hey guys! I'm hoping you all will help me too (and if you're interested in that sort of thing, also download my book)!

It's free on Smashwords and Kobo, but not on Amazon yet!

On Amazon, it's still $2.99: http://www.amazon.com/Teachers-Part-BDSM-Erotica-ebook/dp/B00AHOLMVA/

For price-matching, it's free here:

*Kobo (Free):* http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Teachers-Pet-Part-One-BDSM/book-V0oDrLn7gUaNsGYZHs3tsA/page1.html?s=S5CQ8N07sUi1GQ46lOTrTA&r=1

*Smashwords (Free):* https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/261575


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Okay, I've reported everyone since my last post. I also reported on the Amazon.co.uk site too. I have a feeling that reports given to the .com site will only be given any attention if they're from someone based in the US. Likewise for reports in the UK for UK-based people. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## JTCochrane

I reported everyone since my last visit.  Still need help with Max and the Gatekeeper.  I also waiting for B&N to make it available.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Just reported Max and the Gatekeeper on .com and .co.uk. Hope you don't have to wait too much longer for B&N to pull their socks up.


----------



## JTCochrane

garam81 said:


> Just reported Max and the Gatekeeper on .com and .co.uk. Hope you don't have to wait too much longer for B&N to pull their socks up.


Thank you. I went and created a UK account just so I could return the favor.  I reported The Whispering Tombs.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

JTCochrane said:


> Thank you. I went and created a UK account just so I could return the favor.  I reported The Whispering Tombs.


Very kind of you, though you didn't need to go to the trouble of creating a new account. lol


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

JTCochrane said:


> I reported everyone since my last visit. Still need help with Max and the Gatekeeper. I also waiting for B&N to make it available.


I don't know if I reported yet, but give me the link to the free book anyway [on kobo or whatever] so I can try reporting your book.


----------



## JTCochrane

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> I don't know if I reported yet, but give me the link to the free book anyway [on kobo or whatever] so I can try reporting your book.


Here are the links. Thank you very much.
Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1354562771&sr=8-3&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper

Sony

https://ebookstore.sony.com/search?keyword=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper

Kobobooks

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper/book-6DStvSVgCE--Q4gLebwzIA/page1.html?s=p-AtxL_5NkWcRTs6k7j6hQ&r=1

Diesel

http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000255871/Cochrane-James-Todd-Max-and-the-Gatekeeper/1.html


----------



## LoveDylanP

Quick question -- how do you guys get a book to be free on Barnes and Noble?  Just through Smashwords, or is there a way to report price-matching there?


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

JTCochrane said:


> Here are the links. Thank you very much.


no problem.


----------



## caleemlee

I'm working my way through the past posts and I'd love it if we could make one of my children's books free for the holidays:

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0086G2LY8

iTunes Link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/little-red-riding-hood/id571820914?ls=1

Thanks!


----------



## JTCochrane

LoveDylanP said:


> Quick question -- how do you guys get a book to be free on Barnes and Noble? Just through Smashwords, or is there a way to report price-matching there?


As far as I know, only through smashwords.



caleemlee said:


> I'm working my way through the past posts and I'd love it if we could make one of my children's books free for the holidays:
> 
> Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0086G2LY8
> 
> iTunes Link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/little-red-riding-hood/id571820914?ls=1
> 
> Thanks!


Reported yours.


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

I love this thread! I'd love somepony to price match Dragons & Cicadas. I made it free on smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/145300

And I'd like for it to be free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Society-On-Run-ebook/dp/B006ZDQH0I

I did the price match thing, but no effect yet.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Have reported Dragons & Cicadas and Little Red Riding Hood.

And reported on your UK pages, too.


----------



## trublue

thedragonchild "L'Poni Baldwin" said:


> I love this thread! I'd love somepony to price match Dragons & Cicadas. I made it free on smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/145300
> 
> And I'd like for it to be free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Society-On-Run-ebook/dp/B006ZDQH0I
> 
> I did the price match thing, but no effect yet.


I don't think they free from Smashwords


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Still no luck getting Microchip Murder price-matched.

Please report if you can - Amazon link in my sig, and free on Kobo:
Microchip Murder: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Microchip-Murder/book-llfPGHU1E0Gb1eea57aDBQ/page1.html?s=V170hEZcyE22xQG6VLk54w&r=2

Tags and likes are also appreciated, if possible.


----------



## jvin248

I have a short story that I'd like to get perma-free on Amazon. It's WIP atm but finishing it up soon.
Because I'm not on any of the other distributors yet, which one should I place the story at that is the least hassle and then most likely for Amazon to price match?

From the discussions it looks like Smashwords is out. Kobo seems like a good option as for some reason I suspect B&N's system is clunky but haven't tried it.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Kobo Writing Life is the easiest set-up apart from Amazon.


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

trublue said:


> I don't think they free from Smashwords


They don't? But...but...but...  I wanted to have it free for the christmas season....why they don't do matches from smashwords?


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

thedragonchild "L'Poni Baldwin" said:


> They don't? But...but...but...  I wanted to have it free for the christmas season....why they don't do matches from smashwords?


Is your book free on Kobo or BN, through Smashwords? If so, use the direct link on Kobo or BN.


----------



## trublue

I have reported everyone on this page. Pls see my info below thx.

AMAZON UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Just reported you, trublue.

And now that it's after 3am here, I am now going to sleep. G'night.


----------



## trublue

Thx Garama81 !


----------



## Adam Poe

Book One finally got shipped and is now free on Kobo. Please report it to Amazon.

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-1/book-CxPTKvzF00-FGxJcgI7wDQ/page1.html?s=bShhWMqi90uhdIp_ksdbQg&r=3

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Q4JDEM/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&tag=kaposaubl-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007Q4JDEM

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-ebook/dp/B007Q4JDEM/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355161576&sr=1-5

I have reported everyone else since my last post (PHEW!)

Thanks!


----------



## JTCochrane

Reported all the new ones since my last visit. 

trublue.  When I went and reported yours, it said pricing not available.  I hope that means they are changing it to free for you.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Adam Poe said:


> Book One finally got shipped and is now free on Kobo. Please report it to Amazon.
> 
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-1/book-CxPTKvzF00-FGxJcgI7wDQ/page1.html?s=bShhWMqi90uhdIp_ksdbQg&r=3
> 
> Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Q4JDEM/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&tag=kaposaubl-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007Q4JDEM
> 
> Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-ebook/dp/B007Q4JDEM/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355161576&sr=1-5
> 
> I have reported everyone else since my last post (PHEW!)
> 
> Thanks!


Just reported your book. Good luck!


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

HAPPYHAPPYHAPPY!!

Microchip Murder has been set free as well, thanks to you all for reporting it.


----------



## JTCochrane

Thanks to all you awesome people.  Max and the Gatekeeper is now free and it isn't up on B&N yet.


----------



## Adam Poe

Congrats to you two - Here's hoping ours will go free before Christmas!

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-1/book-CxPTKvzF00-FGxJcgI7wDQ/page1.html?s=bShhWMqi90uhdIp_ksdbQg&r=3

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Q4JDEM/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&tag=kaposaubl-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007Q4JDEM

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-ebook/dp/B007Q4JDEM/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355161576&sr=1-5


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Interesting that even when a book is permanently free on Amazon.com and Amazon UK, it isn't free on any of the other Amazon sites (Canada, Germany, etc). 

Has anyone tried to get the foreign Amazons to price match and, if so, do you just report the lower price on Amazon.com or on Barnes and Noble, Apple, etc Thanks!


----------



## trublue

JTCochrane said:


> Reported all the new ones since my last visit.
> 
> trublue. When I went and reported yours, it said pricing not available. I hope that means they are changing it to free for you.


No, they always say that. I'm not sure why. But you can report it


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Harriet Schultz said:


> Interesting that even when a book is permanently free on Amazon.com and Amazon UK, it isn't free on any of the other Amazon sites (Canada, Germany, etc).
> 
> Has anyone tried to get the foreign Amazons to price match and, if so, do you just report the lower price on Amazon.com or on Barnes and Noble, Apple, etc Thanks!


Harriet, I'm coming round to thinking that only the sites that compete with Amazon in a particular country would help when it comes to price-matching.

For instance, before UK.Nook.com came along, the UK had no access to buying books from B&N so trying to price-match books on the UK Amazon site with a B&N link probably didn't really work. Whereas since Kobo is (I think I'm right in saying) an international site, using one of their links might be better.

I'm just going by my own personal experience. I've tried to price-match two books in the past, using at the time B&N links, but only to find the books become free in the US, nowhere else.

(Hope the above made some sort of sense. Couldn't sleep last night so my brain still needs to wake up... now where did I put that cup of tea? )


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Thanks to you guys, Microchip Murder - A Katla KillFile, is climbing into the Top 100 Free:


> #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
> #60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## trublue

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Thanks to you guys, Microchip Murder - A Katla KillFile, is climbing into the Top 100 Free:


That so good to hear. Thanks to you guys, "The Girl" is doing very well. If you have not gone free yet, keep trying

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #589 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) #13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teens > Romance


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Went to report a number of links and you guys were already free! That's great.

Still trying to get mine:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/When-Found-Fire-Journal-ebook/dp/B0083ZOGRW
BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/when-he-found-her-danielle-kazemi/1113744287?ean=2940045029476


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Have reported your book, Danielle. Good luck.


----------



## Adam Poe

Got you Danielle.

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-1/book-CxPTKvzF00-FGxJcgI7wDQ/page1.html?s=bShhWMqi90uhdIp_ksdbQg&r=3

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Q4JDEM/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&tag=kaposaubl-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007Q4JDEM

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-ebook/dp/B007Q4JDEM/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355161576&sr=1-5


----------



## JTCochrane

Reported you as well, Danielle.   Hope it goes free soon.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Adam, reported your book, too.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

garam81 said:


> Harriet, I'm coming round to thinking that only the sites that compete with Amazon in a particular country would help when it comes to price-matching.
> 
> For instance, before UK.Nook.com came along, the UK had no access to buying books from B&N so trying to price-match books on the UK Amazon site with a B&N link probably didn't really work. Whereas since Kobo is (I think I'm right in saying) an international site, using one of their links might be better.
> 
> I'm just going by my own personal experience. I've tried to price-match two books in the past, using at the time B&N links, but only to find the books become free in the US, nowhere else.
> 
> (Hope the above made some sort of sense. Couldn't sleep last night so my brain still needs to wake up... now where did I put that cup of tea? )


Despite the lack of caffeine, that makes perfect sense. I'll send the foreign Amazons links to Kobo and Apple, which is also international and has my short prologue perma=free. Since a significant number of readers of the freebie then go on to buy my novel, it makes perfect economic sense for both Amazon and me to do it this way. I also hate charging readers anything for a 12 page short. It was always my intention for it to be free. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

No problem. For me, I dislike Amazon making a book free for a section of its readers but not others who use the Amazon, no matter which part of the world they live in.

I hope Amazon see fit to price-match your book(s) soon.


----------



## Adam Poe

Thank you for reporting!

I didn't think about trying to make it free on all the other language sites, thought I doubt it would get much traffic at any of the others anyway.. not sure. Maybe .ca?

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-1/book-CxPTKvzF00-FGxJcgI7wDQ/page1.html?s=bShhWMqi90uhdIp_ksdbQg&r=3

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Q4JDEM/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&tag=kaposaubl-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007Q4JDEM

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-ebook/dp/B007Q4JDEM/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355161576&sr=1-5


----------



## LoveDylanP

Mine went free this morning!  Thank you guys so much!


----------



## maddyraven

I've caught up with everyone in this thread. Still trying to get Beauty Awakened to go free. Apparently these things take time 

I just got published to iTunes and will (hopefully) be published on Barnes and Noble shortly (just got Smashwords premium distribution). Here are the links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Beauty-Awakened-Sleeping-Retellings-ebook/dp/B00AHEL4XG/ref=sr_1_1

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Queen-and-the-Honey/book-VZboxu3DcE2MSi7-Dq_t7A/page1.html

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-queen-and-the-honey/id583783923?ls=1#

QUESTION: Does anyone know if reviews affect whether Amazon decides to price-match? I haven't promoted this book at all because I'm waiting for it to go free. Just curious if anyone knows anything more about specific factors that improve the chances of getting price-matched. I know about the matching ISBNs one and used my own ISBN to make sure this was uniform across platforms. Anything else I should be considering?

Thank you!


----------



## trublue

Okay, I reported you guys. Pls free me in the UK
I know it says it has no price but its not free so pls report below.Thanks.

AMAZON UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## Chris Turner

Reported everybody on the last few pages. For some reason it seems to be taking a long time for these titles to go free...Anyways, thanks for all those who reported..!

http://www.amazon.com/Pirates-of-the-Poesasian-ebook/dp/B0097WS0P4
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/pirates-of-the-poesasian-chris-turner/1113043048

http://www.amazon.com/Lim-Lalyn-ebook/dp/B0093UXQ3G
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lim-lalyn-chris-turner/1113574295

http://www.amazon.com/Mismerion-ebook/dp/B0098T5WFC
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mismerion-chris-turner/1113044368


----------



## traciedp

Hey guys  Went through and submitted a price change request for all of you on the last few pages.

Thought I'd jump in and add mine to the mix (if you have a few seconds to spare).

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Just-a-Little-Crush/book-ZHnQleNidEeTDYaPPwc05A/page1.html?s=2F9y3gYqeU6B-cUMA5FlCQ&r=4

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Little-Crush-Series-ebook/dp/B00998T2IA/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355458296&sr=1-5&keywords=Tracie+Puckett

Thanks


----------



## Adam Poe

Caught up again.

Here's ours. Still not price matched yet..

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-1/book-CxPTKvzF00-FGxJcgI7wDQ/page1.html?s=bShhWMqi90uhdIp_ksdbQg&r=3

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Q4JDEM/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&tag=kaposaubl-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007Q4JDEM

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-ebook/dp/B007Q4JDEM/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355161576&sr=1-5


----------



## trublue

Done! Good luck


----------



## wizard1231

Hey guys,

This is exactly the same help I need. I want my first book in the series to be free.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QQ60BI

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/land-of-shadows-gunzel/1112304642?ean=2940045056175

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Land-of-Shadows/book-AQOeU2XNzkGezaUDCYRXNw/page1.html?s=Jyq2XP2MQkGS1G6WD45y7g&r=1

Thanks so much! I'm going to go back through this thread and help others out as well.


----------



## trublue

Wiz,

I reported you


----------



## wizard1231

I just got yours too blue.  Of course I'm just going backward and getting everybody.


----------



## wizard1231

Ok, I'm done with the whole back page. (Lots to go)    But seriously...some of you need to lower your prices. They won't match with them being so high.


----------



## traciedp

Adam & Wiz,

Got you both. Hope you see the change soon  Still waiting on mine:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Just-a-Little-Crush/book-ZHnQleNidEeTDYaPPwc05A/page1.html?s=2F9y3gYqeU6B-cUMA5FlCQ&r=4

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Little-Crush-Series-ebook/dp/B00998T2IA/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355458296&sr=1-5&keywords=Tracie+Puckett


----------



## traciedp

Got the rest of the page too. Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## wizard1231

Done Traci.

I'm halfway through the thread. (Its not as bad as it looks) Most of you seem to have already gone free. Congrats!


----------



## trublue

Traci, 

Reported you. Good luck.
Thought running in my head
"C'Mon Amazon, stop mess' n with my cash"
Lol.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

All caught up on my reporting.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/When-Found-Fire-Journal-ebook/dp/B0083ZOGRW
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/when-he-found-her-1-fire-journal/id574739059?mt=11

Trying another link. Maybe if they realize it's free everywhere it might go free there. lol


----------



## wizard1231

Got it Danielle. Clicked your tags too.


----------



## Adam Poe

All caught up.. couldn't remember if I did 1 or 2 of the ones on last page so I redid them either way  

Hoping ours can get matched before Christmas 

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-1/book-CxPTKvzF00-FGxJcgI7wDQ/page1.html?s=bShhWMqi90uhdIp_ksdbQg&r=3

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Q4JDEM/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&tag=kaposaubl-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007Q4JDEM

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-ebook/dp/B007Q4JDEM/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355161576&sr=1-5


----------



## wizard1231

Now I'm thinking I better put everything out there, not just Kobo and B&N.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QQ60BI
Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008QQ60BI

I'm free everywhere else.
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/land-of-shadows-gunzel/1112304642?ean=2940045056175
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/250530
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Land-of-Shadows/book-AQOeU2XNzkGezaUDCYRXNw/page1.html?s=az8p0QHMw06FyNMn1AEq9w&r=2
http://search.diesel-ebooks.com/index.php?page=seek&id%5Bm%5D=&id%5Bc%5D=scope%253Dinventory&id%5Bq%5D=jeff+gunzel
https://itunes.apple.com/book/id576480650?mt=11

There we go. I hope this works before Christmas


----------



## traciedp

Hey guys  All caught up again.

Here are mine:

*Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Just-Little-Crush-Series-ebook/dp/B00998T2IA/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355701221&sr=1-5&keywords=tracie+puckett

*Free on Kobo and Smashwords (still waiting for Apple and Barnes & Noble to kick in).*
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Just-a-Little-Crush/book-ZHnQleNidEeTDYaPPwc05A/page1.html?s=MN_Y_RHlg0-5wLGVaqO5_g&r=2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/264101


----------



## wizard1231

There you go. I got your tags too


----------



## trublue

Okay, I reported you guys (wiz,Adam and the others above this post). Pls free me in the UK I know it says it has no price but its not free so pls report below.Thanks.

AMAZON UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## Steve Vernon

FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE ONE is available for free on Amazon.com.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009UD51DY/?tag=kbpst-20

It is likewise free on Kobo.
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Flash-Virus-Episode-One/book-YDeVCTJbIk2NEp4ccXfybg/page1.html?s=dvof_sR0ikKh-tgP1xnqhA&r=6

I would LOVE to see it free on Amazon.com.uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flash-Virus-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B009UD51DY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355769236&sr=8-1

And I'd LOVE to see it free on Amazon.ca
http://www.amazon.ca/Flash-Virus-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B009UD51DY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355769325&sr=8-1

HELP!!!


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

The US site has made my short stories free, but the UK site still hasn't, so if anyone can report the lower price of Locked Room and Microchip Murder:

Locked Room UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008VUXNTQ
Locked Room KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Locked-Room/book-bw3uXFFHi0eKNo6N1iEnTg/page1.html?s=pi0LExFQ002NmfQALq2RFw&r=2

Microchip Murder UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microchip-Murder-KillFile-Amsterdam-ebook/dp/B00A4LKSYI
Microchip Murder KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Microchip-Murder/book-llfPGHU1E0Gb1eea57aDBQ/page1.html?s=gjGPmItjbECmGaxVmAzipA&r=3

Tags, reviews and likes are most welcome also!


----------



## Jnassise

I've had Amazon price match a couple of my books after just setting them free on Kobo, but can't seem to get this one to go through. Would appreciate your help!

*Amazon* - http://www.amazon.com/Sharp-Great-Undead-prequel-ebook/dp/B007X1QNTQ/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1355775084&sr=8-15&keywords=Nassise

*Free at Kobo* - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Sharp-End/book-fpVnAP3uHUiP7irEXJwZkA/page1.html?s=MGe9MJ3ZtEKqF8FSkhVIMA&r=7

Will start reporting for others upthread.


----------



## traciedp

Caught up again  Good luck!

Still waiting on mine (obviously these things take time!). Any help is appreciated 

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Little-Crush-Series-ebook/dp/B00998T2IA/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355701221&sr=1-5&keywords=tracie+puckett

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Just-a-Little-Crush/book-ZHnQleNidEeTDYaPPwc05A/page1.html?s=MN_Y_RHlg0-5wLGVaqO5_g&r=2


----------



## wizard1231

All caught up again. Got tags when I could.


----------



## trublue

Done folks!


----------



## Joseph Edward Ryan

Hi,

Can someone report my stories to Amazon please (I would like to make them free as well):

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/265976
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/265962

Here are the stories on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Polar-Bear-Mouse-ebook/dp/B00APBK91O/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355775679&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Friends-by-the-Water-ebook/dp/B00AM4IB5U/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355534987&sr=1-2

--If you could do this, that would be great. I tried a few times to do it myself, but nothing seems to happen. Or maybe I am doing it too soon?

PS: I will report some others above me (reported Jnassise and traciedp).

Joe


----------



## traciedp

Reported you Joe  Good luck!

Adam, congrats on finally reaching 'free' status! Hooray!


----------



## Adam Poe

So I have only been trying to get our book free for a week (maybe less) and it has already been matched as of this afternoon! I used a 'trick' I found on another website.. although I can't say that it was what did it so quickly or if just luck. Regardless though, here is what I did.

Put it on Smashwords for free, as soon as it got to one site as free (Kobo only currently) I had you fine people report it.. maybe 8 people in all. Then I went and resubmitted the book. I didn't change anything, just went into kdp and click through to publish again with a new version #. On the other website people said this would refresh it and if the bots or whatever had seen it as free elsewhere it would match. A couple hours later when the book went back to live status it was free!

Hope this works for everyone else.

I will continue to report everyone here as well! -- All caught up!


----------



## traciedp

Adam, 

Thanks for the info! I'm going to try right now  Maybe I'll wake up to a nice little surprise in the morning. 

*fingers crossed


----------



## trublue

Joseph Edward Ryan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone report my stories to Amazon please (I would like to make them free as well):
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/265976
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/265962
> 
> Here are the stories on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Polar-Bear-Mouse-ebook/dp/B00APBK91O/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355775679&sr=1-3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Friends-by-the-Water-ebook/dp/B00AM4IB5U/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355534987&sr=1-2
> 
> --If you could do this, that would be great. I tried a few times to do it myself, but nothing seems to happen. Or maybe I am doing it too soon?
> 
> PS: I will report some others above me (reported Jnassise and traciedp).
> 
> Joe


They ALMOST never match from SW. They need kobo, iTunes and or nook


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Yes! Went free and just in time. Reported everyone else. Hope it happens soon.


----------



## traciedp

Congrats Danielle!

Adam, unfortunately the trick didn't work for me  It still hasn't gone free.


----------



## Guest

Submitted the last 15 pages to catch up! Please submit mine. Thanks everyone.

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/introduction-beth-klein/1113852874
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009G7FBT8


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Just caught up with everyone since my last post.

I'm (almost) ready to give up the thought of ever having a free book on the .co.uk site

unless...

...any lovely people (especially those in the UK - I'm sure Amazon only take notice of reports from people who can purchase from each site, if that makes sense) could 'report' my book on Amazon UK.

Amazon UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Whispering-Tombs-Quality-Times-ebook/dp/B00858Z0K4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355877190&sr=8-1

Kobo - http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=the+whispering+tombs

UK Nook - http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/the-whispering-tombs-quality-times-1-by-gayle-ramage/2940033248650

iTunes - https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/whispering-tombs-quality-times/id564051774?mt=11


----------



## wizard1231

Ok Joe and Beth.  Got you both.


----------



## wizard1231

Got you too Garam. (I know what you mean. I'm still waiting for mine to go free)


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Thanks, Wizard. Best of luck.


----------



## wizard1231

I'm going to try that right now Adam.


----------



## traciedp

Hey guys  All caught up!

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Little-Crush-Series-ebook/dp/B00998T2IA/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355701221&sr=1-5&keywords=tracie+puckett

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Just-a-Little-Crush/book-ZHnQleNidEeTDYaPPwc05A/page1.html?s=MN_Y_RHlg0-5wLGVaqO5_g&r=2


----------



## James Maxwell

Thanks for all the great insight! I've been trying to go free for what feels like forever

If you could "tell us about a lower price" and give the book some make it free love:

Enchantress - http://amzn.com/B0087HV5QQ

It's currently listed for free on

itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/enchantress-evermen-saga-book/id583556999?mt=11

kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Enchantress/book-iD_KWNZApEeW24hujluM4Q/page1.html

Price 0.00
Shipping 0.00

Thanks guys!


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I hope someone who shops at .co.uk can take the time to report my short stories for the lower price-match of Locked Room and Microchip Murder:

Locked Room UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008VUXNTQ
Locked Room KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Locked-Room/book-bw3uXFFHi0eKNo6N1iEnTg/page1.html?s=pi0LExFQ002NmfQALq2RFw&r=2

Microchip Murder UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microchip-Murder-KillFile-Amsterdam-ebook/dp/B00A4LKSYI
Microchip Murder KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Microchip-Murder/book-llfPGHU1E0Gb1eea57aDBQ/page1.html?s=gjGPmItjbECmGaxVmAzipA&r=3

Tags, reviews and likes are most welcome also!

By the way, as I cannot shop in the UK Kindle Store, how can I see if my books are free?


----------



## wizard1231

It didn't work.  Oh well. I'll keep trying.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QQ60BI
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008QQ60BI

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/land-of-shadows-gunzel/1112304642?ean=2940045056175
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Land-of-Shadows/book-AQOeU2XNzkGezaUDCYRXNw/page1.html?s=LIlMwJkVCUeOGuGCNwBtEQ&r=2


----------



## agyar

I'm going through reporting everybody who's not free already. Please reciprocate? Thanks!

Amazon US:

http://www.amazon.com/Thursday-Night-Game-ebook/dp/B00AAGANQA/

Kobo:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Thursday-Night-Game/book-vENA346bEU2Tu0Y3FIhbyA/page1.html


----------



## A.W.Hartoin

I've gone through and reported everyone that isn't free yet. I'd appreciate some help myself to make my mystery free. 
Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0089MP2H2

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Coke-Twist-Mercy-Watts-Short/book-o4HJ5ORdDU-X7pGbt97L-g/page1.html?s=TTepIvNdWUuapbcv8lzbjw&r=1


----------



## traciedp

Me again  Went through and reported everyone in the thread who hasn't gone free yet. Still waiting on my end too, so if you have a free second:

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Little-Crush-Series-ebook/dp/B00998T2IA/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355701221&sr=1-5&keywords=tracie+puckett

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Just-a-Little-Crush/book-ZHnQleNidEeTDYaPPwc05A/page1.html?s=MN_Y_RHlg0-5wLGVaqO5_g&r=2


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Hi, everyone,

I'm trying to get sword bearer price matched again to free.

In the USA:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XXHQLY

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/sword-bearer/id544781616?mt=11

And in the UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006XXHQLY

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/sword-bearer/id544781616?mt=11

Thanks for all the help, and I'll be reporting everyone else's.

Teddy


----------



## wizard1231

All caught up with reports and tags.


----------



## Adam Poe

I suppose I just got very lucky. I wish I knew what I did that helped so I could share.

Caught up again!


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Hmm, thought I'd already posted this morning to say that I'd got as far as AmsterdamAssassins's books (by the way, Amsterdam, there's no tags on your Microchip Murders book on the .co.uk site)

I'll go and report everyone that I haven't yet reported. 


EDIT - I'm all caught up now. 

AW Hartoin - Your cover and blurb for 'Coke...' intrigued me enough to download a copy via Kobo. Looks like an enjoyable read!


----------



## trublue

Caught up to everyone.
Pls free me. Good luck!

AMAZON UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

garam81 said:


> Hmm, thought I'd already posted this morning to say that I'd got as far as AmsterdamAssassins's books (by the way, Amsterdam, there's no tags on your Microchip Murders book on the .co.uk site)


Thanks. I'll look into that, but I uploaded all my books through KDP to distribute to all the Amazon sites. I know that my books are also difficult to find on the .de, es. and .it sites.

AFAIK, the Katla KillFiles are still not free yet, so if anyone can help me out by reporting the lower prices, I'd be grateful!


----------



## agyar

I'm caught up for about ten pages...lots of people's books are free already, so I'm hopeful. Anyway, as of today my story is free on iBooks as well as Kobo. Maybe that'll help?

Amazon US:

http://www.amazon.com/Thursday-Night-Game-ebook/dp/B00AAGANQA/

Kobo:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Thursday-Night-Game/book-vENA346bEU2Tu0Y3FIhbyA/page1.html

iBooks:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/thursday-night-game/id587932951


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Thanks. I'll look into that, but I uploaded all my books through KDP to distribute to all the Amazon sites. I know that my books are also difficult to find on the .de, es. and .it sites.
> 
> AFAIK, the Katla KillFiles are still not free yet, so if anyone can help me out by reporting the lower prices, I'd be grateful!


By the way, I noticed that a five-star review I received on Amazon.com (for Reprobate) has also been posted on .co.uk and .de, with a link to amazon.com...


----------



## traciedp

Hey 

Mine is finally free on iTunes, but still waiting on Amazon. So, if you will....

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/just-a-little-crush/id587902316?mt=11&uo=4

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Little-Crush-Series-ebook/dp/B00998T2IA/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355701221&sr=1-5&keywords=tracie+puckett

Soon enough! I can feel it 

All caught up on reporting everyone.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

All caught up again. 

Amsterdam - Sorry, I meant the tags you have to add to your book's page on each of the Amazon sites. Let me know when you've added some so I can 'agree' with them on the .co.uk site.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

garam81 said:


> All caught up again.
> 
> Amsterdam - Sorry, I meant the tags you have to add to your book's page on each of the Amazon sites. Let me know when you've added some so I can 'agree' with them on the .co.uk site.


Yes, I know what you mean. I added them to all four books. Please 'agree' with them. I also found some tags, especially names of other authors, that someone else must've added.


----------



## A.W.Hartoin

Thanks, Garam81. That's great to hear.
I went through freed everyone again.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

No problem, AW. I've put it near the top of my TBR-list, too. If I'd put it last in the queue, I wouldn't get round to reading it until at least 2020  

Amsterdam - I've 'agreed' with the tags on the UK site, now. Sorry to hear other names have been added to your book.


----------



## WinterSurfer

Hi all, I just went through and requested everyone's books to price match. Please make the same request for my book:

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Risen-Adventures-Jesus-Christ-ebook/dp/B00987M3CE/ref=sr_1_1

Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/He-Is-Risen/book-bgReyDPfxESZQVxWEh4rtw/page1.html?utm_source=indigo&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=retailer

Cheers!


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Reported, Bristlecone.


----------



## wizard1231

All caught up again.


----------



## traciedp

All caught up.


----------



## VannaSmythe

Hi, I'd really appreciate your help in making my book free on Amazon.

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=la_B007JAUCA2_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356073754&sr=1-3

Free on:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/book-J1f1zeRUjkqQXF-xzgVgmA/page1.html?s=rbWhcOQAv0OT4EMCsaR03Q&r=2

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/266229

Thanks and I'm off to report all of yours


----------



## traciedp

Reported it for you, Vanna. Good luck!

Another day, another try!

Any help is appreciated 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/just-a-little-crush/id587902316?mt=11&uo=4

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Little-Crush-Series-ebook/dp/B00998T2IA/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355701221&sr=1-5&keywords=tracie+puckett


----------



## ericah

Hello all,

I'm new to Kindle Boards, so I hope you don't mind me dropping in. I trust you all survived the end of the world 

I've been through and reported everyone for the last few pages of this thread. Good luck with going free! I'd appreciate your help with my links, if you've got a moment.

http://www.amazon.com/Hellcursed-ebook/dp/B00ANDD1ZK

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hellcursed/book-bHfTaC4HJUaUjYV0_4tu7Q/page1.html





Thanks for your help!
Erica.


----------



## traciedp

Gotcha Erica


----------



## agyar

New update: "Thursday Night Game" has gone free on Versent Books, too. So even if you got the others already, would you mind telling Amazon about this one too? Sooner or later, they ought to do something about it...I hopel

Thanks!

Amazon US:

http://www.amazon.com/Thursday-Night-Game-ebook/dp/B00AAGANQA/

Versent Books:

https://www.versentbooks.com/store/edition/05d90ef8-d761-48a6-80a3-8169a2875ca0

Kobo:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Thursday-Night-Game/book-vENA346bEU2Tu0Y3FIhbyA/page1.html

iBooks:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/thursday-night-game/id587932951


----------



## A.W.Hartoin

I'm all caught up to here.
Can someone tell me how to make a link to a book on iTunes? Coke with a Twist is free on there. Still waiting for Barnes and Noble though.


----------



## traciedp

A.W,

iTunes link maker:

http://itunes.apple.com/linkmaker/

Your direct link is 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/coke-twist-mercy-watts-short/id587922028?mt=11&uo=4&partnerId=30&siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-dnDEIdLClfG6r2npqt1lCA


----------



## ericah

Thanks, everyone! Will keep an eye on this thread for more links.
Erica.


----------



## VannaSmythe

OK, I'm all caught up. Thanks everyone!


----------



## A.W.Hartoin

Thanks, Tracie,
If anyone can free me with iTunes, I'd appreciate it. I wonder how long this is going to take before Amazon makes it free.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/coke-twist-mercy-watts-short/id587922028?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0089MP2H2


----------



## traciedp

I've been trying on the boards here for about a week (maybe less), but in total I've been having my links reported (by family and friends) for eleven days. Still, nothing.


----------



## trublue

Tracie,

Hang in there. It may take a month or so. But its worth it: ) All others, I have reported you
Now, why are they taking so long to free me in the UK?

AMAZON UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## wizard1231

OK. Done with all the newbies. Mine still has not worked. 

Lets keep trying.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QQ60BI
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008QQ60BI

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/land-of-shadows-gunzel/1112304642?ean=2940045056175
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Land-of-Shadows/book-AQOeU2XNzkGezaUDCYRXNw/page1.html?s=kX-D-C6L7UObVHfe4pBKuw&r=1


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

A.W.Hartoin said:


> I'm all caught up to here.
> Can someone tell me how to make a link to a book on iTunes? Coke with a Twist is free on there. Still waiting for Barnes and Noble though.


If you need the link to your book, click on the downward arrow next to the price and find 'Copy Link', that's how I got your book link: 



 Of course you see the /nl/ in there, because I have a Dutch version of iTunes, but you can pretty much exchange that for /us/ or /uk/


----------



## trublue

Wiz,

I got you. Hang in There


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I hope someone who shops at .co.uk can take the time to report my short stories for the lower price-match of Locked Room and Microchip Murder, I'd really like to see them free before Christmas:

Locked Room UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008VUXNTQ
Locked Room KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Locked-Room/book-bw3uXFFHi0eKNo6N1iEnTg/page1.html?s=pi0LExFQ002NmfQALq2RFw&r=2

Microchip Murder UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microchip-Murder-KillFile-Amsterdam-ebook/dp/B00A4LKSYI
Microchip Murder KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Microchip-Murder/book-llfPGHU1E0Gb1eea57aDBQ/page1.html?s=gjGPmItjbECmGaxVmAzipA&r=3

Tags, reviews and likes are most welcome also.

Love you all, Happy Holidays!


----------



## StephenLivingston

I'd appreciate your help in making a story of mine free on amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Choose-Future-short-story-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
It's free at smashwords:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/65850
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## traciedp

Hey guys  All caught up.

Please keep the love coming:

*Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Just-Little-Crush-Series-ebook/dp/B00998T2IA/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356215110&sr=1-5&keywords=tracie+puckett

*Free here:*
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/just-a-little-crush/id587902316?mt=11&uo=4

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Just-a-Little-Crush/book-ZHnQleNidEeTDYaPPwc05A/page1.html?s=nEuLNL0piEefgzw7QttgJA&r=2

http://www.goodreads.com/ebooks/download/16282253-just-a-little-crush

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/264101


----------



## trublue

Reported

Happy Holidays


----------



## VannaSmythe

I'm all caught up. But mine is still not free  Here are the links again. Thanks for all you help in reporting this to Amazon!

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=la_B007JAUCA2_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356073754&sr=1-3
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356256906&sr=8-3

Free on:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/book-J1f1zeRUjkqQXF-xzgVgmA/page1.html?s=rbWhcOQAv0OT4EMCsaR03Q&r=2

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/266229


----------



## A.W.Hartoin

I'm all caught up, too. Coke still hasn't gone free. I'd appreciate any help in reporting.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AGQRFKQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twist-Mercy-Watts-short-ebook/dp/B0089MP2H2/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1356276382&sr=1-3

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id587922028?mt=11
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Coke-Twist-Mercy-Watts-Short/book-o4HJ5ORdDU-X7pGbt97L-g/page1.html


----------



## Chris Turner

Hey, guys, reported everybody on the last 4 pages. Here's a couple of titles that I'm trying to get free...

http://www.amazon.com/Ahrions-Minions-ebook/dp/B005HI4Y5C
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ahrions-minions-chris-turner/1104807901?ean=2940011456237

http://www.amazon.com/The-Temple-of-Vitus-ebook/dp/B0093VERGA
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-temple-of-vitus-chris-turner/1113575781?ean=2940044979000


----------



## wizard1231

All caught up.


----------



## trublue

Done!

A.W., I think you're free


----------



## A.W.Hartoin

OMG! I put the wrong link. It Started with a Whisper is in a select promo. Coke with a Twist is the one I'm trying to permafree.

Here it goes again.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0089MP2H2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twist-Mercy-Watts-short-ebook/dp/B0089MP2H2/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1356276382&sr=1-3&tag=vglnk-uk-c31-21

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id587922028?mt=11
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Coke-Twist-Mercy-Watts-Short/book-o4HJ5ORdDU-X7pGbt97L-g/page1.html?utm_source=gan&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=gan


----------



## the quiet one

I'd appreciate your help in making my prequel novella free.

*Amazon*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4

*Free here*
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100

I'm working my way backward from here to return the favors. Thanks!


----------



## trublue

Done once again
Seriously Amazon, there has to be a better way.


----------



## the quiet one

trublue said:


> Done once again
> Seriously Amazon, there has to be a better way.


Pure speculation, but I'm guessing that at some point Amazon will set a price floor (the $.99 it's at now) and offer perma-free either as a Select bonus and/or for a hosting/processing fee. The fee would be similar to Prime's pricing approach (month-to-month or 15-20% savings for paying a year in advance).


----------



## Adam Poe

After I went free I said I would keep coming back here to help others. SO here I am! -- All caught up, phew..


----------



## VannaSmythe

OK, I'm all caught up again.

Mine's still not free  Any help in reporting is much appreciated!

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=la_B007JAUCA2_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356073754&sr=1-3
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356256906&sr=8-3

Free on:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/book-J1f1zeRUjkqQXF-xzgVgmA/page1.html?s=rbWhcOQAv0OT4EMCsaR03Q&r=2

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/266229

BookFind: http://bookfind.co/book/19928/Anniversary_of_the_Veil-Beginnings_The_Beacon_%28Vanna_Smythe%29.aspx


----------



## traciedp

What a wonderful Christmas present  "Crush" is finally free! Thank you so much!!

I will be back each and every day to help everyone out  

I'm all caught up and keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you.


----------



## StrokerChase

VannaSmythe said:


> Mine's still not free  Any help in reporting is much appreciated!


Joining in and all caught up. Good luck  I just submitting the lower price.


----------



## wizard1231

Mine just went FREE!  Thanks so much guys!

PS.  Caught up. I'm not going anywhere! I will keep helping anyone who needs it.


----------



## trublue

ajalbrinck said:


> Pure speculation, but I'm guessing that at some point Amazon will set a price floor (the $.99 it's at now) and offer perma-free either as a Select bonus and/or for a hosting/processing fee. The fee would be similar to Prime's pricing approach (month-to-month or 15-20% savings for paying a year in advance).


At this point, I'd rather pay the Damn fee.


----------



## wizard1231

trublue said:


> At this point, I'd rather pay the d*mn fee.


I don't know if it was a coincidence or not. I got fed up and actually raised the price of Land of Shadows. It went free within a few hours.


----------



## agyar

I tried the price-raise thing too. Had no effect. :-/


----------



## the quiet one

Reported for everyone to this point.

For those who've done this at least once... is there a "normal" amount of time it takes Amazon to match? If it varies widely... any speculation as to why?


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

ajalbrinck said:


> Pure speculation, but I'm guessing that at some point Amazon will set a price floor (the $.99 it's at now) and offer perma-free either as a Select bonus and/or for a hosting/processing fee. The fee would be similar to Prime's pricing approach (month-to-month or 15-20% savings for paying a year in advance).


I think you might have a point there, although I think that Amazon also benefits if out of a writer's three or four books, one or two are free to act as loss leaders. After all, the promotional capacities of most self-publishers is financially limited. I personally think that free short stories with teaser chapters of the 'paid books' will help generate sales. So I think, if Amazon goes that direction, it would make more sense to limit the amount of free books vs. paid books in a writer's total collection.

That said, I still hope someone who shops at .co.uk can take the time to report my short stories for the lower price-match of Locked Room and Microchip Murder, I'd really like to see them free before the Christmas rush is over:

Locked Room UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008VUXNTQ
Locked Room KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Locked-Room/book-bw3uXFFHi0eKNo6N1iEnTg/page1.html?s=pi0LExFQ002NmfQALq2RFw&r=2

Microchip Murder UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microchip-Murder-KillFile-Amsterdam-ebook/dp/B00A4LKSYI
Microchip Murder KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Microchip-Murder/book-llfPGHU1E0Gb1eea57aDBQ/page1.html?s=gjGPmItjbECmGaxVmAzipA&r=3

Tags, reviews and likes are most welcome also.

Love you all, Happy Holidays!


----------



## the quiet one

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> I think you might have a point there, although I think that Amazon also benefits if out of a writer's three or four books, one or two are free to act as loss leaders. After all, the promotional capacities of most self-publishers is financially limited. I personally think that free short stories with teaser chapters of the 'paid books' will help generate sales. So I think, if Amazon goes that direction, it would make more sense to limit the amount of free books vs. paid books in a writer's total collection.


Agreed, but they seem (thus far) disinterested in making it easy to set a free price tag. I guess I'm just hopeful they do _something_ to make the process easier.



> That said, I still hope someone who shops at .co.uk can take the time to report my short stories for the lower price-match of Locked Room and Microchip Murder, I'd really like to see them free before the Christmas rush is over:


So, rookie question... do yo have to separately report free for each Amazon site? Meaning, if I'm listing my .com book URL here and people report to that link, if 'Zon decides to price match will it only do so for .com?


----------



## michaelabayomi

Merry Christmas everyone.

My book, The Journey (Guardians, #1), reverted back to paid a while back. I decided to leave it that way since it was my bestseller at the time. But now that the final book in the series is out, I'm hoping to get it price-matched to free. Here are the links once again:

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RDPNTU
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008RDPNTU

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000020439
WH Smith: http://www.whsmith.co.uk/EProducts/The-Journey-Guardians-1+eBook+KB00106080851

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

ajalbrinck said:


> Agreed, but they seem (thus far) disinterested in making it easy to set a free price tag. I guess I'm just hopeful they do _something_ to make the process easier.


Kobo and iTunes allow you to go 'free' right at the submission stage, so I don't see why Amazon shouldn't. Maybe they're afraid of flooding the market with free crap, but even so, who cares?



ajalbrinck said:


> So, rookie question... do yo have to separately report free for each Amazon site? Meaning, if I'm listing my .com book URL here and people report to that link, if 'Zon decides to price match will it only do so for .com?


Yes. You can check it by looking up the KillFiles by clicking the links in my signature. On .com they're price-matched, but if you change .com to .co.uk, you'll see the UK versions are still the equivalent of 99c, i.e. 0.77GBP, and on .de, the KillFiles are 0.89 euro.


----------



## the quiet one

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Kobo and iTunes allow you to go 'free' right at the submission stage, so I don't see why Amazon shouldn't. Maybe they're afraid of flooding the market with free crap, but even so, who cares?


I wish they didn't either. Hopefully they'll make it a New Year's resolution to get over that stance.



> Yes. You can check it by looking up the KillFiles by clicking the links in my signature. On .com they're price-matched, but if you change .com to .co.uk, you'll see the UK versions are still the equivalent of 99c, i.e. 0.77GBP, and on .de, the KillFiles are 0.89 euro.


Ooof. On that note:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100


----------



## VannaSmythe

OK I'm all caught up again. Mine's still not price matched though. Still hoping they'll make it free before the New Year  Thanks everyone for reporting!

My book on:

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=la_B007JAUCA2_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356073754&sr=1-3
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356256906&sr=8-3
Amazon CA: http://www.amazon.ca/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356517422&sr=1-3

Free on:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/book-J1f1zeRUjkqQXF-xzgVgmA/page1.html?s=rbWhcOQAv0OT4EMCsaR03Q&r=2

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/266229

BookFind: http://bookfind.co/book/19928/Anniversary_of_the_Veil-Beginnings_The_Beacon_%28Vanna_Smythe%29.aspx


----------



## traciedp

Hey guys! All caught up. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

Dragons and Cicadas: http://amzn.com/B006ZDQH0I

It's free on Kobo, I'd love to see it free on Amazon: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Society-On-Da-Run/book-RfmFDvP2mEqEH854_1jaVw/page1.html?s=1LR4yFH06xg3Qy2l-fmg&r=9


----------



## trublue

Reported. My turn

AMAZON UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11


----------



## the quiet one

Everything reported in. Here are my links again:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100


----------



## wizard1231

Ok, got all the new folks. Best of luck guys!


----------



## trublue

Alex,

I reported you


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I still hope someone who shops at .co.uk can take the time to report my short stories for the lower price-match of Locked Room and Microchip Murder, I'd really like to see them free before the Christmas rush is over:

Locked Room UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008VUXNTQ
Locked Room KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Locked-Room/book-bw3uXFFHi0eKNo6N1iEnTg/page1.html?s=pi0LExFQ002NmfQALq2RFw&r=2

Microchip Murder UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microchip-Murder-KillFile-Amsterdam-ebook/dp/B00A4LKSYI
Microchip Murder KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Microchip-Murder/book-llfPGHU1E0Gb1eea57aDBQ/page1.html?s=gjGPmItjbECmGaxVmAzipA&r=3

Tags, reviews and likes are most welcome also.

Love you all, Happy Holidays!


----------



## the quiet one

wizard1231: Thanks!

trublue: It's amazing how much this process sounds like some kind of criminal activity, doesn't it? We have to "report" each other. Big Brother 'Zon is watching. 

AmsterdamAssassin: I'm not in the UK but I signed in and reported everything; hope it helps.

Here are my links again:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100


----------



## notreallyhere

*Sigh* Amazon put mine back to 99 cents on the UK site. I was wondering why the downloads there stopped. *Sigh* Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007UVBMFO

Thanks in advance - off to report the last few pages!

~Cate


----------



## trublue

I reported you guys. 
Does the person have to have a UK account in order for Amazon to consider thier request for price matching?


----------



## notreallyhere

trublue said:


> I reported you guys.
> Does the person have to have a UK account in order for Amazon to consider thier request for price matching?


It worked last time for me reporting with my .com account.


----------



## agyar

Caught up again. My own story ("Thursday Night Game") is still not free, though.

Amazon US:

http://www.amazon.com/Thursday-Night-Game-ebook/dp/B00AAGANQA/

...and it's free on:

iBooks: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781301149292
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Thursday-Night-Game/book-vENA346bEU2Tu0Y3FIhbyA/page1.html

Thanks!


----------



## A.W.Hartoin

I reported the last few pages. Here are my links again. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0089MP2H2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twist-Mercy-Watts-short-ebook/dp/B0089MP2H2/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1356276382&sr=1-3&tag=vglnk-uk-c31-21

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id587922028?mt=11
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Coke-Twist-Mercy-Watts-Short/book-o4HJ5ORdDU-X7pGbt97L-g/page1.html?utm_source=gan&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=gan


----------



## trublue

I AM FREE IN UK!!!!!

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!

Book 1 is already number 17 on fantasy list!!!
I will come back here as often as I can to help out. Hang in there.


----------



## the quiet one

cate dean: Do you have a free link we can report?

agyar: Reported yours.

A.W. Hartoin: Reported yours.

trublue: Congratulations!

Here are my links again:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100


----------



## agyar

ajalbrinck said:


> agyar: Reported yours.


ajalbrinck, got yours too. I've read some ppl say Amazon won't price-match with Smashwords. Dunno if it's true--have you tried it before?


----------



## Jnassise

Reported the last few pages of listings on the thread.

Can use your help sending this one free...
*Listings:*
Amazon US 
Amazon UK

*FREE at:*




Smashwords


----------



## the quiet one

Jnassise: Reported yours.



agyar said:


> ajalbrinck, got yours too. I've read some ppl say Amazon won't price-match with Smashwords. Dunno if it's true--have you tried it before?


This is the first time I've tried setting anything free, so I'm not sure which sites work best or not at all. I have the book uploaded on Kobo, which isn't publishing anything new until after the first of the year, so I'll have another link in a few days if the Smashwords link doesn't work.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Reported the last few pages last night. Will report the recent ones I've missed.

'The Whispering Tombs' is still not free on the UK site (surprise, surprise). If people could help out, I will love you forever. 

Amazon UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Whispering-Tombs-Quality-Times-ebook/dp/B00858Z0K4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356727583&sr=8-1

Barnes and Noble - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-whispering-tombs-gayle-ramage/1111349197?ean=2940033248650

UK Nook - http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/the-whispering-tombs-quality-times-1-by-gayle-ramage/2940033248650

Smashwords - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/164661

iTunes - https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/whispering-tombs-quality-times/id564051774?mt=11

Kobo - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Whispering-Tombs/book-sUH1pZNd-EKXbIEQ3rUgCQ/page1.html?s=HzHr8ITn402dbENqQ7eigg&r=1

Thanks! 

Just uploaded a new cover for it today on Amazon so that's why all the non-Amazon links (apart from Smashwords) has the old cover.


----------



## traciedp

Hey guys  All caught up on the last couple pages!


----------



## Jnassise

Alex - Got yours reported!

Caught up with the rest of you as well.

Here's one more I'd like help with...










*Listing:*
Amazon US
Amazon UK

*Free On:*




Kobo


----------



## trublue

Reported. Good luck guys


----------



## minxmalone

I just reported all those on the last few pages. I'd love help reporting my novel for free, here's the links:

AMAZON
http://amzn.com/B009VPR8KU

FREE LINKS:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/one-more-day-alexanders-book/id573044790

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/One-More-Day-The-Alexanders/book-OoaBVbFx70SWmcL4iYhmog/page1.html

I'm very curious to see if Amazon will price match Kobo. Thanks very much everyone!

M


----------



## wizard1231

Alright! Got everyone up to here.


----------



## agyar

"Thursday Night Game" is now available on Diesel too. Here's the complete list of links:

Amazon US:

http://www.amazon.com/Thursday-Night-Game-ebook/dp/B00AAGANQA/

...and it's free on:

Diesel: https://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000263024/Young-David-Haywood-Thursday-Night-Game/1.html
iBooks: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781301149292
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Thursday-Night-Game/book-vENA346bEU2Tu0Y3FIhbyA/page1.html

Thanks! Eventually this ought to work...I hope.


----------



## trublue

Done!


----------



## chrisanthropic

Time to try this again.

Here's the book on Amazon.

Free on Kobo.
Free on 




Thanks everyone!


----------



## the quiet one

garam81: Reported yours.
Jnassise: Reported yours.
Chrystalla: Reported yours.
minxmalone: Reported yours.
agyar: Reported yours.
chrisanthropic: Reported yours.

Here are my links again:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100


----------



## trublue

Ajalbrinck,

Do you have another link?
Kobo, iTunes, B&N?


----------



## the quiet one

trublue said:


> Ajalbrinck,
> 
> Do you have another link?
> Kobo, iTunes, B&N?


Not yet. It's been sent to Kobo but Kobo's not putting anything else up until the new year. Smashwords entry still in review before going elsewhere. I'll post when those links go live. Thanks for asking!


----------



## trublue

Sure, good luck!


----------



## the quiet one

Kobo has decided to add at least some content in 2012, and happily one was my freebie. 

Here are my links again:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## agyar

ajalbrinck: reported the Kobo link too. Good luck...this doesn't seem to be a quick process.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Has anybody else had a problem with Amazon "un-freeing" their release?

My FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE ONE is perma-free on Kobo.
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Flash-Virus-Episode-One/book-YDeVCTJbIk2NEp4ccXfybg/page1.html?s=f_uvwD1c2k2jskq7Zla_JA&r=8

I posted it on this thread back in November and it was almost immediately "freed" on Amazon - but now it has gone back to being a buck a copy on Amazon - even though it was 99 cents prior to going free.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009UD51DY/?tag=kbpst-20

Most confusing.

The only consolation is that the follow-up episodes (episodes two and three) are selling WAY better on Kobo then they are on Amazon.


----------



## the quiet one

Steve Vernon said:


> I posted it on this thread back in November and it was almost immediately "freed" on Amazon - but now it has gone back to being a buck a copy on Amazon - even though it was 99 cents prior to going free.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009UD51DY/?tag=kbpst-20


Steve, I just looked and it's showing up as free for me.


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Yes! Sword Bearer is now free in the UK. Thanks for the help.

Still need to get it price matched to free again in the USA. Any help appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XXHQLY

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/sword-bearer/id544781616?mt=11

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Sword-Bearer-Young-Adult-Epic/book-0uGh9hXvaU2K_UXkUSmnYQ/page1.html?s=D-heE0R0FkGMHiE-ODyymw&r=4

Thanks for all the help, and I'll be reporting everyone else's.

Teddy


----------



## Steve Vernon

ajalbrinck said:


> Steve, I just looked and it's showing up as free for me.


Weird.

I looked it up again through the link and then through my signature - and both times it said a dollar.

I think I might give up on understanding Amazon. 

(reported yours, Teddy)


----------



## Chris Turner

Reported everybody on last 3 pages....
Still trying these ones:

http://www.amazon.com/Curse-of-the-Crugmut-ebook/dp/B005HIK5VY
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/curse-of-the-crugmut-chris-turner/1105098452?ean=2940011470820

http://www.amazon.com/Grinneth-ebook/dp/B0093VEO18
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/grinneth-chris-turner/1113575704?ean=2940044977983


----------



## chrisanthropic

Ok, finally had a chance to sit down and catch up.  Just reported everyone on the last 5 pages.


----------



## the quiet one

Got Teddy, Chris Turner, and chrisanthropic.
Steve, you're still free. Hope it sticks. 

Here are my links again:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5


----------



## the quiet one

Question to all of you:
I directly uploaded the title I'm trying to set free to B&N, since I (mistakenly) believed they'd price match in a fashion similar to Amazon. I've read elsewhere now that that's not the case, and that they only way to go free on B&N is to distribute it there via Smashwords. Is that correct? If that's the case, can I just set the book to "not on sale" on B&N and Smashwords will override, or do I need to contact B&N directly to have to book completely deleted from B&N before Smashwords can upload it?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## agyar

ajalbrinck said:


> Question to all of you:
> I directly uploaded the title I'm trying to set free to B&N, since I (mistakenly) believed they'd price match in a fashion similar to Amazon. I've read elsewhere now that that's not the case, and that they only way to go free on B&N is to distribute it there via Smashwords. Is that correct? If that's the case, can I just set the book to "not on sale" on B&N and Smashwords will override, or do I need to contact B&N directly to have to book completely deleted from B&N before Smashwords can upload it?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I'm in the same boat. I uploaded directly to B&N, then marked it "off sale," then uploaded to Smashwords. The book has not shown up on B&N--it's been a couple of weeks since Smashwords originally sent it.

Two thoughts: first, I heard from somebody @ Smashwords that B&N has a lot of empty offices over the holidays, so they're backed up. Second, B&N hasn't responded to any of my customer support email (about this and another issue) since 12/9. I've asked them repeatedly to remove my listing, and if that's a problem to delete my account entirely. But I might as well have put a note in a bottle and buried it in a landfill.

Smashwords customer support tried to help, but they do not know whether the presence of another version blocks B&N (even though it has a different ISBN).

I'm not actually sure Amazon US does price-matching anymore (UK is apparently doing it). An author told me recently that she's been waiting for 3 months.


----------



## wizard1231

OK, got everyone to here.

Steve, you're all good man. It's showing up free.

I thought if one went free they all do, but I'm still waiting on the UK version.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008QQ60BI

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/land-of-shadows-gunzel/1112304642?ean=2940045056175
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Land-of-Shadows/book-AQOeU2XNzkGezaUDCYRXNw/page1.html?s=XfhtHRxxj0OWXQHoKlFkJg&r=2
https://itunes.apple.com/book/id576480650?mt=11


----------



## trublue

Done!

Happy New Year!


----------



## the quiet one

agyar said:


> I'm in the same boat. I uploaded directly to B&N, then marked it "off sale," then uploaded to Smashwords. The book has not shown up on B&N--it's been a couple of weeks since Smashwords originally sent it.
> 
> Two thoughts: first, I heard from somebody @ Smashwords that B&N has a lot of empty offices over the holidays, so they're backed up. Second, B&N hasn't responded to any of my customer support email (about this and another issue) since 12/9. I've asked them repeatedly to remove my listing, and if that's a problem to delete my account entirely. But I might as well have put a note in a bottle and buried it in a landfill.
> 
> Smashwords customer support tried to help, but they do not know whether the presence of another version blocks B&N (even though it has a different ISBN).
> 
> I'm not actually sure Amazon US does price-matching anymore (UK is apparently doing it). An author told me recently that she's been waiting for 3 months.


Oof. Sounds like it's going to be a challenge. I've sent a request to Smashwords to get their guidance, and will move on to BN based on their response. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## the quiet one

wizard, got yours!

Here are my links again:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5


----------



## Decon

Help from Amazon.co.uk customers.

Appreciate some help to report Mystery of the Crimson Robe in the UK. They made it free in the US, but not in the UK.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055EFQ2S For any UK customers

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/mystery-crimson-robe/id447584245?mt=11 Free link to Apple itunes

Also A perma free book in the UK has reverted to paid today.

Where There's a Will, There's a War came off free today, which for me is a disaster as it drives the sales of my short story collection. I've queried them, but if someone from the UK could report it on the book page I'd gladly do the same for you. (It is still free in the US)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055FE31W

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/where-theres-will-theres-war/id447588670?mt=11


----------



## minxmalone

RE: Books on B&N and Smashwords

I have done the same thing and it was fine. I have the same book (same ISBN, too) distributed by Smashwords and B&N right now and it just shows as 2 Nookbook versions. I mention the free version in my description but I've kept my 99c copy available because the formatting is better. Here's the link if anyone wants to see how it looks. Look under "All Available Formats & Editions" to see where you can switch between the two versions.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/caseys-night-in-minx-malone/1105136995?ean=2940013054646


----------



## minxmalone

Also, I finally was able to get my latest free on iBooks so here's my links again. Hopefully it'll work now!

I just reported all those on the last few pages. I'd love help reporting my novel for free, here's the links:

AMAZON
http://amzn.com/B009VPR8KU

FREE LINKS:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/one-more-day-alexanders-book/id573044790

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/One-More-Day-The-Alexanders/book-OoaBVbFx70SWmcL4iYhmog/page1.html

Thanks everyone!
M


----------



## Jnassise

Just caught up with the current page!

My thanks to those who reported THE HERETIC - it has gone free in the US! Took about a week. Still need some help with it in the UK and trying to get DOUBLE TROUBLE to go free in the US as well.

THE HERETIC:
Amazon UK

Free at:
Amazon US




Kobo

DOUBLE TROUBLE
Amazon US

Free at:
Kobo





Thanks to all who are willing to help. I will continue reporting links as they come in.


----------



## VannaSmythe

Hi, my book is still not free and I'd really appreciate some more help 

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=la_B007JAUCA2_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356073754&sr=1-3

Free on:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/book-J1f1zeRUjkqQXF-xzgVgmA/page1.html?s=rbWhcOQAv0OT4EMCsaR03Q&r=2

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/266229

Thanks!


----------



## Hildred

Well this is taking forever, even though my street team bombarded Amazon the moment it went up. 

So, would appreciate any help! (I've reciprocated the past few pages already!)

*"ROUMAN."*

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Rouman-RenAi-Rensai-Shorts-ebook/dp/B00AQ4ESS0/

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Rouman-/book-p00ul3RyMEqF1f_ajgvqrg/page1.html?s=pmlQRYcA8Uu-yV2TTN-y3Q&r=1

(Still isn't up on itunes or B&N yet. Meh.)

ALSO the cover is tasteful and fine for the Amazon filters, but still may be NSFW in some places.


----------



## SteveGrant

Also need help. This short story is still not free. Sigh.

http://www.amazon.com/Original-Strand-ebook/dp/B00AEGI7H8

But it is free here:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/259463
http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=original+strand


----------



## H.M. Ward

so, if the book is free everywhere except B&N, amazon wont make it free? i dont use SW for B&N and pubit doesnt let me enter $0.00.


----------



## the quiet one

Decon: I reported your links. I'm not a UK customer but hope it helps anyway. 
minxmalone: I reported your links.
Jnassise: I reported your links.
VannaSmythe: I reported your links.
Hildred: I reported your links.
SteveGrant: Looks like your book is free. Congrats!

Here are my links again:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5


----------



## the quiet one

minxmalone said:


> RE: Books on B&N and Smashwords
> 
> I have done the same thing and it was fine. I have the same book (same ISBN, too) distributed by Smashwords and B&N right now and it just shows as 2 Nookbook versions. I mention the free version in my description but I've kept my 99c copy available because the formatting is better. Here's the link if anyone wants to see how it looks. Look under "All Available Formats & Editions" to see where you can switch between the two versions.
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/caseys-night-in-minx-malone/1105136995?ean=2940013054646


That's interesting. I suppose that means the best thing to do is leave everything alone then and let Smashwords ship the free version. I'm curious now to see what they'll say if they respond to my email...

I guess it also lets people who really want to pay you something for the book to do so. Maybe they'll make that a feature...FREE (with tip jar)....


----------



## trublue

Done!


----------



## brianrowe

Hello all, it's time to give this perma-free thing a shot! My book is not yet free on Amazon and I'd appreciate some help. Thank you so much!

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-Underground-Grisly-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007R9AGAG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357151550&sr=8-2&keywords=The+Vampire+Underground

Free on:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Vampire-Underground/book-wtTOQFy2h0GMu-S-Pgzfbw/page1.html?s=EkfLGmvB-kudIe2HqJtv-g&r=1

Thanks!


----------



## H.M. Ward

I'll give it a go:

Here's the book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kissed-Paranormal-Romance-Book-Series-ebook/dp/B004U6AQMW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1357166279&sr=1-1&keywords=demon+kissed

Here are the places it's listed for free:

Itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/demon-kissed/id576495968?ls=1

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Demon-Kissed/book-P4NjO556ekq5K85ejscvaw/page1.html

Putting in requests for the folks above me.


----------



## JTCochrane

I reported the last couple of pages.  Good Luck!


----------



## the quiet one

Brian and holly: reported yours.

Here are my links:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5


----------



## VannaSmythe

OK, I'm all caught up with reporting. Thanks to everyone who reported mine. It's still not free  This perma-free thing is really taking a long time.

It's finally Free in iTunes, so I'd really appreciate it if you could report it.

My book: http://www.amazon.com/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=la_B007JAUCA2_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1357235339&sr=1-4

Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/anniversary-veil-beginnings/id590227323?ls=1

Thanks!


----------



## agyar

Hi folks-

Been trying this since 12/19, with no luck. I've reported everybody since then, and several pages' worth beforehand. Personally I think this is way harder than it ought to be...so here's a question: are you guys reporting your own books? I reported mine. Was that a mistake?

Anyway, here are my links again for those who haven't reported my story "Thursday Night Game" yet (The Amazon UK and Diesel links are new btw):

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Thursday-Night-Game-ebook/dp/B00AAGANQA/
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thursday-Night-Game-ebook/dp/B00AAGANQA/

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Thursday-Night-Game/book-vENA346bEU2Tu0Y3FIhbyA/page1.html
iBooks: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781301149292
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263024
Diesel: https://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000263024/Young-David-Haywood-Thursday-Night-Game/1.html

Thanks in advance, and in retrospect to those who've already helped. I'd really like to do this with a story every 2-3 months, but if Amazon's no longer allowing it I'll probably just focus my efforts on other retailers.


----------



## traciedp

Hey guys  Just stopping by to help report your books! Good luck!

agyar, don't lose faith. I started reporting mine on December 10th and didn't see the change until December 24th. I was reporting mine like crazy (along with all the help I got from everyone here on the boards). Honestly, I think it's just a waiting game. Hope you see the switch soon!


----------



## agyar

traciedp said:


> Hey guys  Just stopping by to help report your books! Good luck!
> 
> agyar, don't lose faith. I started reporting mine on December 10th and didn't see the change until December 24th. I was reporting mine like crazy (along with all the help I got from everyone here on the boards). Honestly, I think it's just a waiting game. Hope you see the switch soon!


Thanks traciedp!


----------



## wizard1231

Like Traci I'm still here just helping out the new guys. All caught up again.

There was a thread started by Russel Blake in the other kindle forum I found a little disturbing. He said the UK site is now completely refusing to price match. Even his books that had been free for years are going back to paid in the UK. We will have to see how this unfolds.


----------



## trublue

Done


----------



## chrisanthropic

Caught up again, thanks everyone!


----------



## VannaSmythe

I'm all caught up again!


----------



## the quiet one

VannaSmythe, agyar: reported yours.

Here are my links:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5


----------



## RichardLSanders

Here are my links, please help me. Without the book being free I'm not getting enough downloads to afford to continue the series in the immediate future.  I am happy to help any of you who need it. And thanks in advance to anyone who is willing to help me.

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Phoenix-Conspiracy-ebook/dp/B005GHQ9IY

Available Free from the following:

iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-phoenix-conspiracy/id441133977?mt=11

Nook UK: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/the-phoenix-conspiracy-by-richard-l-sanders/2940011331961

Nook (in general, US?): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/phoenix-conspiracy-richard-l-sanders/1103094348?ean=2940011331961&itm=1&USRI=phoenix+conspiracy&

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Phoenix-Conspiracy/book-7nYa6WKLbkGByf1nET9_sg/page1.html

Thanks again to anyone who is willing to help me. I sincerely appreciate it. And would gladly return the favor.


----------



## Mark Cotton

I'd love to give my book away on Amazon too (since I can't seem to sell any there!) Giving it away on Barnes and Noble got me a lot of traffic and some good reviews.

Here's the Barnes & Noble free download link:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/two-bits-four-bits-large-print-mark-cotton/1100477292?ean=2940000888681

And the 99 cent Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/Two-Bits-Four-ebook/dp/B003NSBQJ0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1357331913&sr=8-4&keywords=two+bits+four+bits

Thanks for the help!


----------



## VannaSmythe

OK, I'm caught up again 

Mine is still not price matched. Here are the links again. Diesel has now listed my book free as well, so please report that too. Thank you!

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1357375137&sr=8-5&keywords=vanna+smythe

Free Links:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/book-J1f1zeRUjkqQXF-xzgVgmA/page1.html?s=rbWhcOQAv0OT4EMCsaR03Q&r=2

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/266229

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/anniversary-veil-beginnings/id590227323?ls=1

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000266229/Smythe-Vanna-Anniversary-of-the-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/1.html

P.S. I raised the price to $2.99, which I'm hoping will make them more willing to price match


----------



## Chantal Halpin

Here is my shortie, free on US Amazon, but not on UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Foul-Fair-Witch-Hunters-ebook/dp/B009144L6K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357388525&sr=8-1

Free listings on here:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/217812
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Foul-is-Fair/book-VuJw96irwEi3WUjWqLs_lg/page1.html?s=d82amIgaMUetSEOxFpfMow&r=1
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/foul-is-fair-chantal-halpin/1113048913?ean=2940044814080

It is also available on iTunes, but I don't have it downloaded on this computer so I can't open it at the mo.

Thank you for all your help - I shall go and update the links above.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Am happy to report that Amazon have finally made The Whispering Tombs free in the UK, now.

Thanks for everyone's help here. I shall continue to report your books and fingers crossed they become free soon.


----------



## the quiet one

RichardLSanders, Mark Cotton, VannaSmythe, Chrystalla: reported yours.

garam81: Congrats!

Here are my links:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5


----------



## edmjill

Just discovered this thread this morning... I'll jump in:

My mystery Dead Light District is free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/71275

I'd love to see it free on Amazon, here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Light-District-Jackson-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004XR52CW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331910508&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Have reported your books, edmjill and ajalbrinck.

Good luck.


----------



## Chantal Halpin

garam81 said:


> Am happy to report that Amazon have finally made The Whispering Tombs free in the UK, now.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help here. I shall continue to report your books and fingers crossed they become free soon.


Woohoo 

This is release day for my latest shortie so I expect it will take a while for it to be made free - butI would appreciate any efforts.

It is free here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/271592
Not free here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Brinded-Witch-Hunters-ebook/dp/B00AX5WYHO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357413274&sr=8-1
Or here: http://www.amazon.com/The-Brinded-Witch-Hunters-ebook/dp/B00AX5WYHO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357413293&sr=8-2&keywords=the+brinded+cat

Thank you


----------



## agyar

edmjill, Chantal Halpin, Chrystalla, VannaSmythe, Mark Cotton, RichardLSanders: got yours. And many others'. I keep hoping.

Here are my links (Google Play and the link to my own site are new):

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Thursday-Night-Game-ebook/dp/B00AAGANQA/
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thursday-Night-Game-ebook/dp/B00AAGANQA/

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/David_Haywood_Young_Thursday_Night_Game?id=R49G5aBfmTQC
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Thursday-Night-Game/book-vENA346bEU2Tu0Y3FIhbyA/page1.html
iBooks: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781301149292
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263024
Diesel: https://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000263024/Young-David-Haywood-Thursday-Night-Game/1.html
My site: http://davidhyoung.net/thursday-night-game/

Thanks!


----------



## wizard1231

Alright, all caught up. 

I'm still trying to turn the UK version. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008QQ60BI

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/land-of-shadows-gunzel/1112304642?ean=2940045056175
https://itunes.apple.com/book/id576480650?mt=11
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/250530


----------



## agyar

wizard1231, I got yours already...but I don't know if it helps when I do it from the US.

In general I don't know what works. Do you guys have titles in KDP? I'm now wondering (even though this is probably pointless) whether Amazon discriminates against authors with books in KDP, as far as listing perma-free stuff goes. One author told me she's been waiting 3 months, and she has other stuff in KDP. One data point does not a trend make. But I'm curious.

FWIW I do have a book in KDP, but not for much longer.


----------



## the quiet one

edmjill, Chantal Halpin, agyar, wizard1231: reported yours.

Here are my links:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5


----------



## the quiet one

agyar said:


> In general I don't know what works. Do you guys have titles in KDP? I'm now wondering (even though this is probably pointless) whether Amazon discriminates against authors with books in KDP, as far as listing perma-free stuff goes. One author told me she's been waiting 3 months, and she has other stuff in KDP. One data point does not a trend make. But I'm curious.
> 
> FWIW I do have a book in KDP, but not for much longer.


My first book - not the one I'm trying to get set free - was in Select for 3 months. I let the 90 days run out and did not renew. The to-be-free book has not been in Select, and even should I decide to pull my other books from non-Amazon sites and put them in Select I don't intend to do so for the one I want to be perma-free.

My concern, based on the anecdotes like this, is that Amazon might be moving to a case where they'll match a lower price - and might do so automatically - but not match free. Free would be something available only for books in Select. They'll possibly allow perma-free for a longer-term commitment - 90 days gets you 5 free days, 180 days gets you perma-free, for instance. Hope I'm wrong. Until then, though, I guess it's a case of being patient with the system and getting as many reports of free into Amazon as possible.


----------



## VannaSmythe

I'm all caught up again. Still waiting on mine. I hope it happens soon 

Here are my links, if you'd be so kind as to report them. Thanks!

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1357375137&sr=8-5&keywords=vanna+smythe

Free Links:

iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/anniversary-veil-beginnings/id590227323?ls=1
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/book-J1f1zeRUjkqQXF-xzgVgmA/page1.html?s=rbWhcOQAv0OT4EMCsaR03Q&r=2
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/266229
Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000266229/Smythe-Vanna-Anniversary-of-the-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/1.html


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Hi folks,

Hoping to get Pale Queen's Courtyard to go free. http://www.amazon.com/Queens-Courtyard-Moonlit-Cities-ebook/dp/B004XTTVCC

It's free at Smashwords and in the iTunes store.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55536
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/pale-queens-courtyard/id437466809?mt=11

Off to pay it forward. Best of luck, everyone.


----------



## agyar

ajalbrinck said:


> My first book - not the one I'm trying to get set free - was in Select for 3 months. I let the 90 days run out and did not renew. The to-be-free book has not been in Select, and even should I decide to pull my other books from non-Amazon sites and put them in Select I don't intend to do so for the one I want to be perma-free.
> 
> My concern, based on the anecdotes like this, is that Amazon might be moving to a case where they'll match a lower price - and might do so automatically - but not match free. Free would be something available only for books in Select. They'll possibly allow perma-free for a longer-term commitment - 90 days gets you 5 free days, 180 days gets you perma-free, for instance. Hope I'm wrong. Until then, though, I guess it's a case of being patient with the system and getting as many reports of free into Amazon as possible.


Hmm. So you don't have any titles currently in Select? If yours goes free faster than mine, that might be indicative of something. I have a title in KDP till Friday...unless there are major changes in the publishing landscape, it'll probably be my last.

Though all this guessing about Amazon's algorithms and plans is probably not very useful. They'll do whatever they choose, they'll change their minds a lot as they go, and fundamentally our best bet is probably to write more books.

I do think perma-free books (I like your prequel idea!) are probably a better bet than KDP. OTOH Amazon is likely quite aware of the notion, and probably not pleased about it. We'll just have to see how it goes, I guess.


----------



## Chantal Halpin

ajalbrinck said:


> edmjill, Chantal Halpin, agyar, wizard1231: reported yours.
> 
> Here are my links:
> 
> *Amazon*
> Amazon.com
> Amazon.co.uk
> Amazon.ca
> 
> *Free at...*
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5


Done...


VannaSmythe said:


> I'm all caught up again. Still waiting on mine. I hope it happens soon
> 
> Here are my links, if you'd be so kind as to report them. Thanks!
> 
> Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1357375137&sr=8-5&keywords=vanna+smythe
> 
> Free Links:
> 
> iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/anniversary-veil-beginnings/id590227323?ls=1
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/book-J1f1zeRUjkqQXF-xzgVgmA/page1.html?s=rbWhcOQAv0OT4EMCsaR03Q&r=2
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/266229
> Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000266229/Smythe-Vanna-Anniversary-of-the-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/1.html


Done...


Marcin Wrona said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hoping to get Pale Queen's Courtyard to go free. http://www.amazon.com/Queens-Courtyard-Moonlit-Cities-ebook/dp/B004XTTVCC
> 
> It's free at Smashwords and in the iTunes store.
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55536
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/pale-queens-courtyard/id437466809?mt=11
> 
> Off to pay it forward. Best of luck, everyone.


And done!


----------



## the quiet one

VannaSmythe, Marcin Wrona: reported yours.

Here are my links:

*Amazon*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5


----------



## the quiet one

agyar said:


> Hmm. So you don't have any titles currently in Select? If yours goes free faster than mine, that might be indicative of something. I have a title in KDP till Friday...unless there are major changes in the publishing landscape, it'll probably be my last.
> 
> Though all this guessing about Amazon's algorithms and plans is probably not very useful. They'll do whatever they choose, they'll change their minds a lot as they go, and fundamentally our best bet is probably to write more books.
> 
> I do think perma-free books (I like your prequel idea!) are probably a better bet than KDP. OTOH Amazon is likely quite aware of the notion, and probably not pleased about it. We'll just have to see how it goes, I guess.


Yep, nothing in Select right now.

There are numerous individual case studies that have been mentioned here on KB of authors whose overall sales went up by several multiples after setting a first book in a series to perma-free (i.e. was selling 10 copies a day across four titles, set first perma-free, now selling 50-100 copies a day or more of the other 3). If Amazon is able to run queries on sales and price points in some fashion and show that's a reproducible trend, they should be all over making it an option for writers as quickly as possible, whether as a perk for being in Select or not. If they see free as simply sapping away paid sales (with actual data, of course), then they'd be wise to discourage free on Amazon as much as they possibly can. Given the difficulty to get something perma-free, either they've not run the data... or they have, and the positive case studies are the outliers.

Ah, to be a fly on the wall in a meeting of Amazon where decisions like this are made...


----------



## agyar

ajalbrinck said:


> Yep, nothing in Select right now.
> 
> There are numerous individual case studies that have been mentioned here on KB of authors whose overall sales went up by several multiples after setting a first book in a series to perma-free (i.e. was selling 10 copies a day across four titles, set first perma-free, now selling 50-100 copies a day or more of the other 3). If Amazon is able to run queries on sales and price points in some fashion and show that's a reproducible trend, they should be all over making it an option for writers as quickly as possible, whether as a perk for being in Select or not. If they see free as simply sapping away paid sales (with actual data, of course), then they'd be wise to discourage free on Amazon as much as they possibly can. Given the difficulty to get something perma-free, either they've not run the data... or they have, and the positive case studies are the outliers.
> 
> Ah, to be a fly on the wall in a meeting of Amazon where decisions like this are made...


That'd definitely be interesting.

OTOH I don't think all decisions are made in quite that way. I've worked for some really large companies that had a lot to gain or lose by the quality of their decisions, and most of the time...in the end, it all came down to egos and body language.

Also, if Amazon really -wants- exclusive content, they'd probably be willing to sacrifice some sales (if in fact it's a sacrifice rather than a transfer...a point on which they probably have data) in order to get/keep titles exclusive. My opinion? I think they really, really want that exclusive content...they're losing market share over time even if their sales are increasing, and they probably feel a bit threatened.

It's not the sort of thing we're ever likely to find out for sure, though. And of course the answer may be different from one day to the next anyway.


----------



## the quiet one

Just went free on .com! Woot! Thank you all!

Still not free elsewhere though. (!Woot)

Will be interesting to see if it can get free on .uk and .ca. Does anyone know about other sites, like .de and .it and so on? Do those follow the lead of any other Amazon sites, or is it a case that every separate Amazon site does its own thing?


----------



## CMTheAuthor

Would like to make one of my old novels (_No Place Like Amestraton_) free. Help appreciated!

On Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/No-Place-Like-Amestraton-ebook/dp/B006LN8F16
On Amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/No-Place-Like-Amestraton-ebook/dp/B006LN8F16

It's free on Smashwords (https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98146) and Barnes and Noble (http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/no-place-like-amestraton-chris-mitchell/1107080033).


----------



## chrisanthropic

I just went free on .com as well!  Thanks everyone!

Work was busy today but I'll try to get back tomorrow and get the new folks.


----------



## VannaSmythe

ajalbrinck: Congrats!

I'm still not free, but my book is finally on B&N. Hopefully, it's just a matter of time now 

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1357375137&sr=8-5&keywords=vanna+smythe

Free Links:

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/anniversary-of-the-veil-beginnings-vanna-smythe/1114045332?ean=2940044202276
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/anniversary-veil-beginnings/id590227323?ls=1
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/book-J1f1zeRUjkqQXF-xzgVgmA/page1.html?s=rbWhcOQAv0OT4EMCsaR03Q&r=2
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/266229
Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000266229/Smythe-Vanna-Anniversary-of-the-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/1.html

Thanks for reporting!


----------



## agyar

ajalbrinck said:


> Just went free on .com! Woot! Thank you all!
> 
> Still not free elsewhere though. (!Woot)
> 
> Will be interesting to see if it can get free on .uk and .ca. Does anyone know about other sites, like .de and .it and so on? Do those follow the lead of any other Amazon sites, or is it a case that every separate Amazon site does its own thing?


Mine just went free too! I guess they do this stuff in batches? (I can't stop trying to find patterns...)

And I'm curious about the same things. I'd like "free" on UK & CA sites, and anyway I want to do what others have done (thanks!) and keep helping folks here.


----------



## H.M. Ward

thanks guys! mine flipped to free some time last night. the title jumped from around 5K in the paid store to 600ish in the free store before i even had a chance to tell anyone. whoop! whoop! 

i asked a lot of ppl how they got theirs to go free since some ppl seem to get it and others wait forever... this was my 2nd attempt (i gave up last time). the only difference this time was that i asked you guys and that i updated the price. it went free after i tried to update the price on kdp. someone else told me that seems to help. i'll go back through and put in requests for the new folks. thanks guy! you're all awesome!


----------



## the quiet one

CMTheAuthor, VannaSmythe, Chrystalla: reported yours.

Congrats to all who've gotten price-matched!

Here are my links:

*Amazon*
Amazon.comNow free! Thank you!
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Great. Amazon have found it in their 'wisdom' to put a price on my supposed perma-free book.  

Oh well, I reached #24 in the Free Sci-Fi Adventure list up until then so I can be happy with that.

I give up with trying to make my books free. Will just have them as free downloads from my blog and leave them on Kobo and Smashwords where they let you keep them free. 


EDIT - Ah, so The Whispering Tombs is still free on the .com site only. Hey, Amazon, ever heard of fairness to all readers? *grumble, grumble*


----------



## kchighley

Wow, I'm so glad I found this post!

Chrystalla, CMTheAuthor, and Vanna Smythe, I reported your free books back to Amazon!

Could I get a few people to report my short storyfor free? Yeah...Amazon hasn't price matched a free short-story, when the first novel is only $0.99. Sigh. I appreciate the help!

On Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357675890&sr=8-1&keywords=Matt+Archer%3A+Monster+Summer

On Barnes and Noble (Free):

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/matt-archer-kendra-c-highley/1113140577?ean=2940044976689

On Kobo (Free):

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer/book-eTEfwYxzgkCNDKi95-Qg1Q/page1.html?s=kYu1mxwFmUeJWX7zW7L25w&r=3


----------



## Jnassise

Okay gang, thanks for the helping making this free in the US. Still looking to do the same in the UK - any help appreciated. I'll be catching up on the last few entries to the list today as well.

Listing:
Amazon UK

Free on:
Amazon US




Kobo


----------



## kchighley

Okay, Wizard1231, Agyar and JNassise, I've reported your books!

Links to mine 

On Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357675890&sr=8-1&keywords=Matt+Archer%3A+Monster+Summer

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357681191&sr=8-1

On Barnes and Noble (Free):

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/matt-archer-kendra-c-highley/1113140577?ean=2940044976689

On Kobo (Free):

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer/book-eTEfwYxzgkCNDKi95-Qg1Q/page1.html?s=kYu1mxwFmUeJWX7zW7L25w&r=3


----------



## kchighley

ajalbrinck said:


> Here are my links:
> 
> *Amazon*
> Amazon.comNow free! Thank you!
> Amazon.co.uk
> Amazon.ca
> 
> *Free at...*
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
> Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4


Done!


----------



## the quiet one

kchighley, Jnassise: reported yours.

Here are my links:

*Amazon*
Amazon.comNow free! Thank you!
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4


----------



## A.W.Hartoin

I went through the last few pages and reported everyone.
I could still use some help myself. Coke with a Twist finally went free in the US store, but I'm still waiting on the UK store.
Thanks!

Not free
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twist-Mercy-Watts-short-ebook/dp/B0089MP2H2/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1357758085&sr=1-4

free
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/coke-with-a-twist-aw-hartoin/1114044080?ean=2940045142755


----------



## kchighley

A.W.Hartoin said:


> I went through the last few pages and reported everyone.
> I could still use some help myself. Coke with a Twist finally went free in the US store, but I'm still waiting on the UK store.
> Thanks!
> 
> Not free
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twist-Mercy-Watts-short-ebook/dp/B0089MP2H2/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1357758085&sr=1-4
> 
> free
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/coke-with-a-twist-aw-hartoin/1114044080?ean=2940045142755


Thanks, and done!


----------



## the quiet one

A.W.Hartoin: reported yours.

Here are my links. Looks like I just showed up on iTunes; the link below should be the UK version. Anybody know if there's a Canadian version of the site? Perhaps "CA" where the "GB" is for the UK version?

*Amazon*
Amazon.comNow free! Thank you!
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes:


----------



## ChrisWard

Hi guys, my short story finally showed up on Barnes & Noble so I'd really appreciate it if you could report it as free on Amazon. I'll back and do a bunch in the thread above me.

Here's the B&N link -

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-cold-pools-chris-ward/1114043494?ean=2940045128629

and the Amazon US one -

http://www.amazon.com/The-Cold-Pools-ebook/dp/B007ABBW6I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357799505&sr=8-1&keywords=the+cold+pools

Thanks everyone so much!


----------



## VannaSmythe

Thanks everyone for reporting my book, but Amazon have still not made it free. I hope they do soon.

Anyway, I reported everyone on the last 2 pages. Here's my links again:

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1357375137&sr=8-5&keywords=vanna+smythe

Free Links:

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/anniversary-of-the-veil-beginnings-vanna-smythe/1114045332?ean=2940044202276
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/anniversary-veil-beginnings/id590227323?ls=1
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/book-J1f1zeRUjkqQXF-xzgVgmA/page1.html?s=rbWhcOQAv0OT4EMCsaR03Q&r=2
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/266229
Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000266229/Smythe-Vanna-Anniversary-of-the-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/1.html

Thanks!


----------



## agyar

ajalbrinck said:


> A.W.Hartoin: reported yours.
> 
> Here are my links. Looks like I just showed up on iTunes; the link below should be the UK version. Anybody know if there's a Canadian version of the site? Perhaps "CA" where the "GB" is for the UK version?
> 
> *Amazon*
> Amazon.comNow free! Thank you!
> Amazon.co.uk
> Amazon.ca
> 
> *Free at...*
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
> 
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
> Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
> iTunes:


Yup...your link would be https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/hunting-will/id590565188


----------



## the quiet one

headofwords, VannaSmythe: reported yours.

Here are my links.

*Amazon*
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada:


----------



## kchighley

Headofwords, done.

I've been through the last two pages...here's the links to mine. I appreciate the help!

Not Free
On Amazon.com: 
http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357675890&sr=8-1&keywords=Matt+Archer%3A+Monster+Summer

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357681191&sr=8-1

Free
On Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/matt-archer-kendra-c-highley/1113140577?ean=2940044976689

On Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer/book-eTEfwYxzgkCNDKi95-Qg1Q/page1.html?s=kYu1mxwFmUeJWX7zW7L25w&r=3


----------



## kchighley

brianrowe said:


> Hello all, it's time to give this perma-free thing a shot! My book is not yet free on Amazon and I'd appreciate some help. Thank you so much!
> 
> Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-Underground-Grisly-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007R9AGAG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357151550&sr=8-2&keywords=The+Vampire+Underground
> 
> Free on:
> 
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Vampire-Underground/book-wtTOQFy2h0GMu-S-Pgzfbw/page1.html?s=EkfLGmvB-kudIe2HqJtv-g&r=1
> 
> Thanks!


Done! Good luck!


----------



## Aaron Pogue

For a friend:

*Not free*
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free*
Kobo


----------



## the quiet one

kchighley, Aaron Pogue: reported yours.

Here are my links.

*Amazon*
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada: 




So... question. The idea of doing this, of course, is to expose your work to a wider audience with the hope (expectation) that this will start to drive the sales of other works higher, to such a degree that the sales/income lost from potentially selling the freebie are more than made up for with sales of the not-free books.

For those who've had a perma-free book for a while... are you in fact seeing this happen? How long did it take before that ripple effect started to occur?


----------



## Aaron Pogue

ajalbrinck said:


> So... question. The idea of doing this, of course, is to expose your work to a wider audience with the hope (expectation) that this will start to drive the sales of other works higher, to such a degree that the sales/income lost from potentially selling the freebie are more than made up for with sales of the not-free books.


I can't answer for anyone permafree, but I know that when I list my books for $0.99, I write them off. There's so much more money to be made at the higher bracket, but so much more visibility at $0.99, so it's all a matter of weighing those pros and cons.

Right now, I have two (really good) high fantasy novels that I want to promote heavily: _Myth Reaver: Downfall_ by Joshua Unruh, and _Rethana's Surrender_ by Courtney Cantrell. I chose to try a free promotion of _Rethana's Surrender_ because that one currently has a sequel (at $4.99), so anyone who downloads the free copy and likes it could buy the sequel and generate the _real_ income ($4.99 at 70%), whereas I'm currently leaving Josh's book paid because, even at $0.99, that's the only way to make any money at all off the title.


----------



## Mark Cotton

Hey, thanks to all who helped make my book free.  Thanks to you Two Bits Four Bits is now #11 in Hard-Boiled Mysteries at Amazon.


----------



## wizard1231

OK, I'm all caught up! (Whew, it's work when you let them add up like that) I "liked" everyone's book just for the heck of it.

I'm still waiting on this one.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008QQ60BI

Free https://itunes.apple.com/book/id576480650?mt=11
Free https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/250530
Free http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/land-of-shadows-gunzel/1112304642?ean=2940045056175

Thanks!


----------



## kchighley

Mark Cotton said:


> Hey, thanks to all who helped make my book free. Thanks to you Two Bits Four Bits is now #11 in Hard-Boiled Mysteries at Amazon.


Congrats!


----------



## kchighley

For people who've seen their stories/books go free, I know the time varies, but what's a realistic expectation? I've been trying off and on for about 2 months to get Amazon to price match _Monster Summer_, although I've only been blitzing for about a week. Any tips?


----------



## the quiet one

wizard1231: reported yours.

Here are my links.

*Amazon*
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada:


----------



## the quiet one

kchighley said:


> For people who've seen their stories/books go free, I know the time varies, but what's a realistic expectation? I've been trying off and on for about 2 months to get Amazon to price match _Monster Summer_, although I've only been blitzing for about a week. Any tips?


.com took about 7-10 days after I started participating in this thread, I think.
.ca and .co.uk haven't budged yet, so I don't know what the answer is there. I've seen several people report that previously perma-free books on .co.uk have reverted to paid, so it's possible the UK portion of Amazon is resisting matching to free. The only thing we can do is keep asking others to report.

I do wonder if there are other factors, though... but have no idea what those might be.


----------



## the quiet one

Aaron Pogue said:


> I can't answer for anyone permafree, but I know that when I list my books for $0.99, I write them off. There's so much more money to be made at the higher bracket, but so much more visibility at $0.99, so it's all a matter of weighing those pros and cons.
> 
> Right now, I have two (really good) high fantasy novels that I want to promote heavily: _Myth Reaver: Downfall_ by Joshua Unruh, and _Rethana's Surrender_ by Courtney Cantrell. I chose to try a free promotion of _Rethana's Surrender_ because that one currently has a sequel (at $4.99), so anyone who downloads the free copy and likes it could buy the sequel and generate the _real_ income ($4.99 at 70%), whereas I'm currently leaving Josh's book paid because, even at $0.99, that's the only way to make any money at all off the title.


That makes sense.

I'm asking because, while I didn't figure my book would go perma-free and sales of the others would double overnight, I wasn't expecting to see the numbers start to _drop_ either. That seems to be what's happening. If that's normal, and things start to pick up after X number of days, then it's obviously best to wait it out. If that's _not_ normal, and for some reason the free book is having the opposite effect from what's desired and it's something that can be expected to continue, then I need to reassess this strategy.


----------



## wizard1231

That is the first time I got your Canada one ajalbrinck. Hope that works.


----------



## wizard1231

kchighley said:


> For people who've seen their stories/books go free, I know the time varies, but what's a realistic expectation? I've been trying off and on for about 2 months to get Amazon to price match _Monster Summer_, although I've only been blitzing for about a week. Any tips?


Since finding this thread .com took a little over a week thanks to everyone here! I'm still waiting on the rest. Oddly Japan went free too.


----------



## kchighley

wizard1231 said:


> Since finding this thread .com took a little over a week thanks to everyone here! I'm still waiting on the rest. Oddly Japan went free too.


Thanks--I'll go look up your UK/CA links and report them. I appreciate the insight! My 3rd novel in the series will drop this summer, so I'm testing "free" with the short before attempting to make the 1st novel free when book 3 arrives.


----------



## kchighley

Wizard 1231, I re-reported your book on Amazon-Ca and Amazon-UK

I appreciate everyone's help! Here are my links:

Not Free
On Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357675890&sr=8-1&keywords=Matt+Archer%3A+Monster+Summer

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357681191&sr=8-1

Free
On Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/matt-archer-kendra-c-highley/1113140577?ean=2940044976689

On Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer/book-eTEfwYxzgkCNDKi95-Qg1Q/page1.html?s=kYu1mxwFmUeJWX7zW7L25w&r=3


----------



## traciedp

Hey guys  Just stopping by to help everyone out! Good luck!!


----------



## michaelabayomi

Happy New Year everyone!

The Journey (Guardians, #1) went free on Amazon.com sometime last week. So thanks to everyone that reported it for me. I am beyond grateful. Unfortunately, the book is not yet free on Amazon UK. Here are the UK-specific links, and many thanks in advance:

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008RDPNTU

WH Smith: http://www.whsmith.co.uk/EProducts/The-Journey-Guardians-1+eBook+KB00106080851


----------



## kchighley

michaelabayomi said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> The Journey (Guardians, #1) went free on Amazon.com sometime last week. So thanks to everyone that reported it for me. I am beyond grateful. Unfortunately, the book is not yet free on Amazon UK. Here are the UK-specific links, and many thanks in advance:
> 
> Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008RDPNTU
> 
> WH Smith: http://www.whsmith.co.uk/EProducts/The-Journey-Guardians-1+eBook+KB00106080851


Hi Michael -- your link to WH Smith didn't work for me, so I reported the US Amazon link to UK Amazon. Just FYI.

My Links:

Not Free
On Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357675890&sr=8-1&keywords=Matt+Archer%3A+Monster+Summer

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357681191&sr=8-1

Free
On Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/matt-archer-kendra-c-highley/1113140577?ean=2940044976689

On Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer/book-eTEfwYxzgkCNDKi95-Qg1Q/page1.html?s=kYu1mxwFmUeJWX7zW7L25w&r=3


----------



## brianrowe

Hello all!

My novel THE VAMPIRE UNDERGROUND went free on Kobo on January 2, but it has not shown up free on Amazon yet. Does anyone know how long it should take? And do I need to put up the book at Barnes & Noble as well? If anyone can report to Amazon that it's free on Kobo, I would greatly appreciate it!

Link to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-Underground-Grisly-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007R9AGAG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358109627&sr=8-1&keywords=vampire+underground

Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Vampire-Underground/book-wtTOQFy2h0GMu-S-Pgzfbw/page1.html?s=Qb0ajodiI0K9rNzRnA-GKg&r=1

Thank you!!


----------



## kchighley

brianrowe said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My novel THE VAMPIRE UNDERGROUND went free on Kobo on January 2, but it has not shown up free on Amazon yet. Does anyone know how long it should take? And do I need to put up the book at Barnes & Noble as well? If anyone can report to Amazon that it's free on Kobo, I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Link to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-Underground-Grisly-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007R9AGAG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358109627&sr=8-1&keywords=vampire+underground
> 
> Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Vampire-Underground/book-wtTOQFy2h0GMu-S-Pgzfbw/page1.html?s=Qb0ajodiI0K9rNzRnA-GKg&r=1
> 
> Thank you!!


It can take quite a while...I've been reporting mine for weeks now (but just started here). Putting yours up as free at Barnes & Noble (via distribution through Smashwords) would help as well. I've reported your book as free to Amazon. Good luck!


----------



## the quiet one

Chrystalla, kchighley, michaelabayomi, brianrowe: reported yours.

Here are my links.

*Amazon*
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada:


----------



## agyar

ajalbrinck said:


> I'm asking because, while I didn't figure my book would go perma-free and sales of the others would double overnight, I wasn't expecting to see the numbers start to _drop_ either. That seems to be what's happening. If that's normal, and things start to pick up after X number of days, then it's obviously best to wait it out. If that's _not_ normal, and for some reason the free book is having the opposite effect from what's desired and it's something that can be expected to continue, then I need to reassess this strategy.


FWIW my sales have increased slightly over the last few days (which I fully intended to avoid discovering, but an issue arose)--which may or may not be related to the perma-free story.

But, y'know...if people who might have otherwise tried your first book are now grabbing your free prequel instead...it kinda makes sense that your sales might drop off for a bit. They're still reading your stuff, though, and I doubt it'd be a long-term problem.

I guess your case is a little unusual, in that your freebie is new material instead of the standard "first in a series" trick when the series has been out for a while. I mean...if you just found a new author, wouldn't you tend to grab the "first" book first? Especially if it were free?

If I were in your situation I'd try to think about something else, and look again in a month or two.


----------



## the quiet one

agyar said:


> FWIW my sales have increased slightly over the last few days (which I fully intended to avoid discovering, but an issue arose)--which may or may not be related to the perma-free story.
> 
> But, y'know...if people who might have otherwise tried your first book are now grabbing your free prequel instead...it kinda makes sense that your sales might drop off for a bit. They're still reading your stuff, though, and I doubt it'd be a long-term problem.
> 
> I guess your case is a little unusual, in that your freebie is new material instead of the standard "first in a series" trick when the series has been out for a while. I mean...if you just found a new author, wouldn't you tend to grab the "first" book first? Especially if it were free?
> 
> If I were in your situation I'd try to think about something else, and look again in a month or two.


I appreciate the cool, sound logic in the face of my possible panic.  Thanks!

I'd thought it through a bit more and came to the same conclusion. The freebie is getting pretty solid traction given that the sole promotion has been a few messages from me on Twitter. People do need time to read, assess, and (hopefully) decide to continue reading the series. Not everyone will, of course, whether because they only want to read free stuff or because they decide the series isn't for them. In either case, the 3-4 days I'd allowed before posting that original message is hardly sufficient time to assess the true impact.

Book 3 is slated to come out in March, which seems a perfect time to do a reassessment. And it means the best answer, as it often is in this business, is... keep writing.


----------



## agyar

Caught up again.

My story's still not free on non-US Amazon sites, but I'm curious as to whether it'll happen automatically. So, no reciprocation is desired at this time. Good luck!


----------



## Hildred

Hey all, back for more love! (Reciprocated, of course!) 

My short ROUMAN still isn't free anywhere on Amazon, which is really killing my marketing plan. Thankfully, SW finally pushed it through to other outlets so now there's MANY~ websites to choose from when reporting! Woohoo!

ON AMAZON:

http://www.amazon.com/Rouman-RenAi-Rensai-Shorts-ebook/dp/B00AQ4ESS0/

OTHER SITES:

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rouman-hildred-billings/1114045500?ean=2940044204287 (Still no blurb yet. Yay.)
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Rouman-/book-p00ul3RyMEqF1f_ajgvqrg/page1.html?s=pmlQRYcA8Uu-yV2TTN-y3Q&r=1
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rouman/id590555177?mt=11

Thanks!


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Hey guys,

Just reported free for: brianrowe, Chrystalla, Marcin Wrona, CMTheAuthor, kchighley, headofwords, Aaron Pogue, Hildred.

Trying to get this one unstuck:

http://www.amazon.com/Antigirl-Murders-Lets-Begin-ebook/dp/B009SU0E5Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358307616&sr=1-1&keywords=antigirl

Free here:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-antigirl-murders-jeremy-swank/1113845802

Will monitor this thread. Gracias!

Paul


----------



## kchighley

Hildred said:


> Hey all, back for more love! (Reciprocated, of course!)
> 
> My short ROUMAN still isn't free anywhere on Amazon, which is really killing my marketing plan. Thankfully, SW finally pushed it through to other outlets so now there's MANY~ websites to choose from when reporting! Woohoo!
> 
> ON AMAZON:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rouman-RenAi-Rensai-Shorts-ebook/dp/B00AQ4ESS0/
> 
> OTHER SITES:
> 
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rouman-hildred-billings/1114045500?ean=2940044204287 (Still no blurb yet. Yay.)
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Rouman-/book-p00ul3RyMEqF1f_ajgvqrg/page1.html?s=pmlQRYcA8Uu-yV2TTN-y3Q&r=1
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rouman/id590555177?mt=11
> 
> Thanks!


Done!

My Links:

Not Free
On Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357675890&sr=8-1&keywords=Matt+Archer%3A+Monster+Summer

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357681191&sr=8-1

Free
On Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/matt-archer-kendra-c-highley/1113140577?ean=2940044976689

On Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer/book-eTEfwYxzgkCNDKi95-Qg1Q/page1.html?s=kYu1mxwFmUeJWX7zW7L25w&r=3


----------



## wizard1231

Done. Even the ones I've done several times already.   

My posting that I'm done really just serves as book mark so I know where I left off.  

michaelabayomi I had trouble with your link. It didn't work for some reason.


----------



## kchighley

Matt Archer: Monster Summer JUST went free on amazon.com! Thanks, y'all, for all the reporting. It's still not matched in the UK, but I'm thrilled we have a start!  I'll keep checking in and paying it forward, too.


----------



## trublue

Hey!

I have not been here in days. Trying to catch up. I did everyone on this page. Will go back.
Please report for me

Amazon CA.
http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358315028&sr=1-1

FREE ON
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html?

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1


----------



## the quiet one

Went free in the UK overnight. I also had my first sale in the UK since I've started requesting price matching. Wonder if that's a coincidence... 

Still waiting on Canada. Of course, there, I went to sleep happy having gotten my first-ever sale (!), and woke up to find I'd been hit by a serial refunder who bought and immediately returned all 3 books. Sigh. That's not nice.


----------



## wizard1231

Congrats ajalbrinck, kchighley!

You went free in the UK Ajalbrinck? I just about gave up there. Maybe there is some hope. I'll keep trying.

UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008QQ60BI

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/land-of-shadows-gunzel/1112304642?ean=2940045056175
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/250530
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Land-of-Shadows/book-AQOeU2XNzkGezaUDCYRXNw/page1.html?s=TR2HMnCuz0iCJQsGctzFEg&r=2
http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000250530/Gunzel-Jeff-Land-of-Shadows/1.html
https://itunes.apple.com/book/id576480650?mt=11


----------



## the quiet one

kchighley said:


> Matt Archer: Monster Summer JUST went free on amazon.com! Thanks, y'all, for all the reporting. It's still not matched in the UK, but I'm thrilled we have a start! I'll keep checking in and paying it forward, too.


Excellent!



wizard1231 said:


> You went free in the UK Ajalbrinck? I just about gave up there. Maybe there is some hope. I'll keep trying.


It shocked me, honestly. That's why I'm wondering if there's something to the fact that I sold a book there for the first time since starting the price matching report requests. It's the only thing that can explain it, unless one of the zillion links below is the magical one for the UK.

Hildred, Paul J Coleman, trublue, wizard1231: reported yours.

Here are my links.

*Amazon*
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada: 



Amazon UK: url=http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AS22LN4


----------



## agyar

ajalbrinck said:


> Went free in the UK overnight. I also had my first sale in the UK since I've started requesting price matching. Wonder if that's a coincidence...
> 
> Still waiting on Canada. Of course, there, I went to sleep happy having gotten my first-ever sale (!), and woke up to find I'd been hit by a serial refunder who bought and immediately returned all 3 books. Sigh. That's not nice.


Wow. Very not nice, as my 3-year-old would say twelve times once she got started.

But it's interesting that you went free in the UK, since we went free in the US on the same day and mine's still not free in the UK. I was holding off on reporting there just to see if the process was automatic. It still could be, of course...but if my story's not free in a couple of days I'll start working on it again.


----------



## VannaSmythe

Hi, I'm happy to report that my book is now free on Amazon.com and .co.uk  Still no luck on .ca though.

I've reported/re-reported everyone on the last 3 pages. Please report mine on .ca:

Amazon CA: http://www.amazon.ca/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon-ebook/dp/B00APX9R7O/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358351692&sr=1-3

Free on:

Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/anniversary-of-the-veil-beginnings-vanna-smythe/1114045332?ean=2940044202276
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/anniversary-veil-beginnings/id590227323?ls=1
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Anniversary-Veil-Beginnings-The-Beacon/book-J1f1zeRUjkqQXF-xzgVgmA/page1.html?s=rbWhcOQAv0OT4EMCsaR03Q&r=2
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/266229

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Hey guys,

Just reported for: wizard1231, trublue, ajalbrinck, VannaSmythe.

Stubborn price:

http://www.amazon.com/Antigirl-Murders-Lets-Begin-ebook/dp/B009SU0E5Y/ref=sr_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358368031&sr=1-1&keywords=antigirl

Free:

https://itunes.apple.com/book/id578880692?mt=11

Thank you fellow Kindle-ites.

Paul


----------



## brendajcarlton

Here's the link for Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNYEV8

And the free links:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Accident-at-13th-Jefferson/book-RNz_VTK8-EqIv3JaUiaYsQ/page1.html?s=wke4go-vW06pJajxI81btg&r=2

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273385

Now I'm going to spend the next hour reporting as many of your lovely literary delights as I can. Thank you so much, wonderful kindleboarders.


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Brenda,

Your link is not working. I think you mean:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNYEV8

Reported, by the way.


----------



## brendajcarlton

Thanks.  I think I fixed it.


----------



## horse_girl

Would anyone be willing to help me make this free: http://www.amazon.com/Tiger-Born-Demon-Age-ebook/dp/B005NK794C/ref=sr_1_19_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358391984&sr=1-19&keywords=melanie+nilles

It's taken two months to finally hit BN.com as free, so now it's free at every retailer EXCEPT Amazon. I've reported several times myself on all the free links, but nothing is happening.

Help! Please?


----------



## robin_hart

I'll try.  By that I mean, I'll report the lower prices.


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Hullo,

Told them. 

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Tiger-Born-Demon-Age-1/book-ZxuyxzLPfkKMyCSRukC7nw/page1.html

Paul


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Has anyone had any luck getting Amazon Canada to switch a book to free? My short is already free on .com and uk.

I've reported the free price on three competing Canadian sites (Kobo, Apple's iBooks, iGoogle) and so far Amazon Canada's unresponsive. 

I hope Canada has matched someone's lower price...please let me know if they have and HOW you did it. Thanks!


----------



## horse_girl

Thanks, Paul and Robin.

Harriet, if you figure that out, please let me know!


----------



## the quiet one

VannaSmythe, Paul J Coleman, brendajcarlton, horse_girl: reported yours.

Here are my links.

*Amazon*
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada: 



Amazon UK: url=http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AS22LN4


----------



## the quiet one

Harriet Schultz said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting Amazon Canada to switch a book to free? My short is already free on .com and uk.
> 
> I've reported the free price on three competing Canadian sites (Kobo, Apple's iBooks, iGoogle) and so far Amazon Canada's unresponsive.
> 
> I hope Canada has matched someone's lower price...please let me know if they have and HOW you did it. Thanks!


No luck here either on Canada.


----------



## the quiet one

I reported yours, Chrystalla. Hope it gets matched soon!


----------



## K. P. Alexander

Hi everyone,

I'd love it if you can help me make my book free on Amazon, as I've had no luck so far by myself. 

Here are the various Amazon Links:
Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358527018&sr=8-1&keywords=artifice+episode+one
Amazon.co.uk http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358527325&sr=8-1
Amazon.ca http://www.amazon.ca/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358527353&sr=8-1

Here are the links to where it's free:
Barnes & Noble http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1114043300
Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Artifice/book-CCBDL74tIUS9qFtCUntk4Q/page1.html?s=QSOML-4vfk6BtbT_bgBhiA&r=1

Thanks in advance. 
I'm also reporting as many as I can for everyone else, as well!


----------



## JTCochrane

Hi,

I need a little help again. I have another book I am trying to make perma-free on Amazon.

Here is the Amazon link.

http://www.amazon.com/Centalpha-6-Part-I-ebook/dp/B009F1K6H2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358528559&sr=8-1&keywords=Centalpha+6

B&N

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/centalpha-6-part-i-james-todd-cochrane/1114052617?ean=2940044207004

Kobobooks

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Centalpha-6-Part-I/book-hu_6j0Q3Gku5tAFXJ5KThQ/page1.html?s=jClUARE6I0GslpsCSknNqg&r=1


----------



## brendajcarlton

Hi everyone.  I'm just posting to mark that I am caught up to here.  Have a nice day.


----------



## JTCochrane

Hi.  Just finished reporting the last couple of pages.  Good Luck!


----------



## trublue

Did the last 2 pages. Pls report me

Amazon CA. http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin? s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358315028&sr=1-1

FREE ON http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html?

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1


----------



## kchighley

ajalbrinck said:


> Went free in the UK overnight. I also had my first sale in the UK since I've started requesting price matching. Wonder if that's a coincidence...
> 
> Still waiting on Canada. Of course, there, I went to sleep happy having gotten my first-ever sale (!), and woke up to find I'd been hit by a serial refunder who bought and immediately returned all 3 books. Sigh. That's not nice.


Serial refunders...that sucks. I doubt there's any way to do, but I wish Amazon would limit eBook returns by user name to a certain number per year.


----------



## wizard1231

OK, I taddled on everyone. 

UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008QQ60BI
CA: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B008QQ60BI

I'll list the free .com here. That might work. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QQ60BI

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/land-of-shadows-gunzel/1112304642?ean=2940045056175
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/250530
https://itunes.apple.com/book/id576480650?mt=11


----------



## kchighley

Hi again,

So Matt Archer: Monster Summer is free in the US, but not the UK (I'll tackle Canada later). I've caught back up with everyone since my last post...could you return the favor? Thanks!!

Amazon UK (not free): http://www.amazon.co.uk/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358602178&sr=8-1

Amazon.com (free): http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358602270&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+archer+monster+summer

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/matt-archer-kendra-c-highley/1113140577?ean=2940044976689

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=matt+archer%3A+Monster+summer


----------



## the quiet one

K. P. Alexander, JTCochrane. trublue. wizard1231, kchighley: reported yours.

Here are my links.

*Amazon*
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunting-will-alex-albrinck/1114022890?ean=2940044210950
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada: 



Amazon UK: url=http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AS22LN4


----------



## the quiet one

kchighley said:


> Serial refunders...that sucks. I doubt there's any way to do, but I wish Amazon would limit eBook returns by user name to a certain number per year.


Or require that they'd actually read a certain amount... like past what the sample shows. That would prove they actually tried the book and found something they didn't like (formatting, writing, story line, etc). My concern in my case was that since I'd never sold anything in Canada until then, it seemed impossible that it was three people at different points in the series from .com days picking up the new volumes or trying the prequel first, and all deciding that quickly that they needed refunds. It seemed more likely it was one person grabbing three DRM-free books and returning them, essentially getting a permanent borrow and possibly making my work a popular feature on some torrent site.

I did send a note to Amazon with those points. I realize that one author getting a few books returned isn't something they care about; my point was that a bit of digging could probably unearth (1) if it was one person and (2) if that person showed a similar buy/refund pattern with other books. If it did, Amazon could take whatever action necessary. The responses were the rough equivalent of an eye-roll, which is about what I expected.

Positive outcome: the sales did trigger actual rankings on .ca, even with the returns.

Not-so-positive outcome: the rankings have not triggered any other sales. Oh well.


----------



## wizard1231

Gotcha kchighley

ajalbrinck, you CA just got a full blast! That should turn some heads.


----------



## Andrew Mullek

Reported those who still needed of Barbara, Chrystella, Ajalbrink, Wizard 1231, JT Cochrane, TruBlue, Vanna Smythe, horse_girl, etc. (still reporting). Thanks for your help with mine!

He Used A Stone on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358678921&sr=8-1&keywords=he+used+a+stone

Here are my free links:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/he-used-a-stone-andrew-mullek/1113845513?ean=2940045060967
http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=He+Used+A+Stone

Thanks again,
Andrew


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Howdy all,

Just helped: Chrystalla, K. P. Alexander, JTCochrane, trublue, wizard1231, kchighley, ajalbrinck, BarbaraCoolLee, Andrew Mullek.

My stubborn price:

http://www.amazon.com/Antigirl-Murders-Lets-Begin-ebook/dp/B009SU0E5Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358709571&sr=1-1&keywords=antigirl

Free:

https://itunes.apple.com/book/id578880692?mt=11

Gracias!


----------



## agyar

Caught up again. Good luck, everybody!


----------



## the quiet one

BarbaraCoolLee, Andrew Mullek, Chrystalla, Paul J Coleman: reported yours.

Here are my links.

*Amazon*
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunting-will-alex-albrinck/1114022890?ean=2940044210950
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada: 



Amazon UK: url=http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AS22LN4


----------



## trublue

Reported everyone above me

Amazon CA. http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin? s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358315028&sr=1-1

FREE ON http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html?

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1


----------



## agyar

My story went free on Amazon UK today, with no reporting (that I know of) since I went free a while back on Amazon US. I was wondering....


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Hola. Would love it if people could give me a hand making this free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B1I5GA4/

And the links to report:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Outcome/book-pUEjpsSv-0iAqX1CLA5vAQ/page1.html?s=vuXyec_emUagCFC30Z5hOQ&r=9

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/outcome/id594049319?mt=11&uo=4

Thanks. Will go hit up the last few pages.


----------



## kchighley

Okay -- I've reported Edward, Chrystalla, Paul C., Horse-Girl, KP Alexander, ajalbrinck, wizard 1231, Trublue and JT Cochrane.

I'd love a little help with making _Matt Archer: Monster Summer_ free in the UK. Thanks!

*Not Free:*
Amazon UK (not free): http://www.amazon.co.uk/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358602178&sr=8-1

*Free:*
Amazon.com (free): http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358602270&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+archer+monster+summer

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/matt-archer-kendra-c-highley/1113140577?ean=2940044976689

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=matt+archer%3A+Monster+summer


----------



## the quiet one

agyar: Congrats! That's interesting. I wonder if that ripple effect works on .ca, .de, .fr, etc?

Chrystalla, Edward W. Robertson: reported yours.

Here are my links.

*Amazon*
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunting-will-alex-albrinck/1114022890?ean=2940044210950
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada: 



Amazon UK: url=http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AS22LN4


----------



## JTCochrane

Hi,

Still Not Free.  I reported the people I had missed since my last post.

Here is the Amazon link.

http://www.amazon.com/Centalpha-6-Part-I-ebook/dp/B009F1K6H2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358528559&sr=8-1&keywords=Centalpha+6

B&N

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/centalpha-6-part-i-james-todd-cochrane/1114052617?ean=2940044207004

Kobobooks

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Centalpha-6-Part-I/book-hu_6j0Q3Gku5tAFXJ5KThQ/page1.html?s=jClUARE6I0GslpsCSknNqg&r=1


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Reported free for you all.  Mine went free.  Thanks guys.  

Paul


----------



## M.A. Thomas

I'm free on Apple here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id591953225 and here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id591952695

would love to go free on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-mash-up-retelling-Rapunzel-ebook/dp/B0095M6SE6/ and here: http://www.amazon.com/Golden-Whispers-retelling-Episode-ebook/dp/B0091XJL9S/

Will go up and help others out!


----------



## M.A. Thomas

Chrystalla said:


> Still not free.
> 
> Here is the amazon link:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AVVDFGO
> 
> iTunes where it's free:
> https://itunes.apple.com/ie/book/encounter-episode-one-boreal/id594773888?mt=11
> 
> Kobo where it's free:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Encounter-Episode-One-Boreal/book-Q7P99k57P0mxnm4WITZzFQ/page1.html?s=RNkMpVkrn0uSShHr-Rr9Mg&r=1
> 
> Thank you! Will go back and report yours too!
> 
> I just reported you.


----------



## M.A. Thomas

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Hola. Would love it if people could give me a hand making this free:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B1I5GA4/
> 
> And the links to report:
> 
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Outcome/book-pUEjpsSv-0iAqX1CLA5vAQ/page1.html?s=vuXyec_emUagCFC30Z5hOQ&r=9
> 
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/outcome/id594049319?mt=11&uo=4
> 
> Thanks. Will go hit up the last few pages.


Reported you.


----------



## M.A. Thomas

K. P. Alexander said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'd love it if you can help me make my book free on Amazon, as I've had no luck so far by myself.
> 
> Here are the various Amazon Links:
> Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358527018&sr=8-1&keywords=artifice+episode+one
> Amazon.co.uk http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358527325&sr=8-1
> Amazon.ca http://www.amazon.ca/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358527353&sr=8-1
> 
> Here are the links to where it's free:
> Barnes & Noble http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1114043300
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Artifice/book-CCBDL74tIUS9qFtCUntk4Q/page1.html?s=QSOML-4vfk6BtbT_bgBhiA&r=1
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> I'm also reporting as many as I can for everyone else, as well!


Reported.


----------



## M.A. Thomas

kchighley said:


> Wizard 1231, I re-reported your book on Amazon-Ca and Amazon-UK
> 
> I appreciate everyone's help! Here are my links:
> 
> Not Free
> On Amazon.com:
> http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357675890&sr=8-1&keywords=Matt+Archer%3A+Monster+Summer
> 
> Amazon UK:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357681191&sr=8-1
> 
> Free
> On Barnes and Noble:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/matt-archer-kendra-c-highley/1113140577?ean=2940044976689
> 
> On Kobo:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer/book-eTEfwYxzgkCNDKi95-Qg1Q/page1.html?s=kYu1mxwFmUeJWX7zW7L25w&r=3


Done.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Would love if people could help me:

*Links:*
COM: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H4GLPO
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008H4GLPO

*Free at:*
ARe: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-darktalesofrandamorthereclusebeginnings-945411-145.html
Kobo: www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000000934
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dark-tales-randamor-recluse/id591075369?mt=11

WHSmith: http://www.whsmith.co.uk/EProducts/Dark-Tales-of-Randamor-the-Recluse-Beginnings+eBook+KB00106254863


----------



## Andrew Ashling

M.A. Thomas said:


> I'm free on Apple here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id591953225 and here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id591952695
> 
> would love to go free on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-mash-up-retelling-Rapunzel-ebook/dp/B0095M6SE6/ and here: http://www.amazon.com/Golden-Whispers-retelling-Episode-ebook/dp/B0091XJL9S/
> 
> Will go up and help others out!


Did both.

Will do more later, but I'm uploading a new release right now.


----------



## wizard1231

All caught up to this point. I'm still working on the UK (I give up on CA)

UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008QQ60BI

Free at:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QQ60BI
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/land-of-shadows-gunzel/1112304642?ean=2940045056175
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/250530
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Land-of-Shadows/book-AQOeU2XNzkGezaUDCYRXNw/page1.html?s=IHPWmQxCmkqlfpmSwn7AWA&r=2
https://itunes.apple.com/book/id576480650?mt=11


----------



## Shaun4

I just reported for everyone on this page.

I could use some help with:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQAV7YC

which is free at:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-machine-shaun-tennant/1114045498?ean=2940044204256

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 41352

Did everyone on this page.

If you can do it for me too, here is the amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/Encounter-Boreal-John-Grey-ebook/dp/B00AVVDFGO

And iTunes where it's free:
https://itunes.apple.com/ie/book/encounter-episode-one-boreal/id594773888?mt=11

And Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Encounter-Episode-One-Boreal/book-Q7P99k57P0mxnm4WITZzFQ/page1.html?s=RNkMpVkrn0uSShHr-Rr9Mg&r=1


----------



## the quiet one

Paul J Coleman: congrats!

JTCochrane, M.A. Thomas, Andrew Ashling, wizard1231, Shaun4: reported yours.

Here are my links. Going to keep trying to get Canada to match...

*Amazon*
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunting-will-alex-albrinck/1114022890?ean=2940044210950
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada: 



Amazon UK: url=http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AS22LN4


----------



## Andrew Mullek

He Used A Stone is free on Amazon. Thanks to everyone for the help. I'll also catch up on any new reporting needed!

Now that my book is free on Amazon I have a question about making changes to it. If I upload a new version with a change, I have to to also submit the pricing information. Does anyone know if updating your book will cause you to lose its free status?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Did Wizard1231, Shaun4, Chrystalla, Ajalbrink. (basically everybody since my previous post).

These are mine:

*Links:*
COM: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H4GLPO
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008H4GLPO

*Free at:*
ARe: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-darktalesofrandamorthereclusebeginnings-945411-145.html
Kobo: www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000000934
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dark-tales-randamor-recluse/id591075369?mt=11

WHSmith: http://www.whsmith.co.uk/EProducts/Dark-Tales-of-Randamor-the-Recluse-Beginnings+eBook+KB00106254863


----------



## NRWick

Hi everyone! I've got a short story I'd like to have perma free. I'm in the process of reporting everyone else's on this page too.

Not Free at:
Amazon - Picture Evil
B & N - Picture Evil

Is Free at:
Kobo - Picture Evil





Thank you all!


----------



## Shaun4

NRWick, I tried to report yours but your links aren't working for me. I just caught up on everyone else since my last post.


----------



## JTCochrane

Reported everyone since my last post.  NRWick, your links aren't working


----------



## wizard1231

Land of Shadows is now free in the UK! Thanks guys!

I'm caught up to to here. NRWick, I'm having trouble with your links.


----------



## kchighley

I've reported Edward, Chrystalla, ajalbrinck, JT Cochrane, NR Wick, MA Thomas, Andrew A., and Shaun4.

I'd love a little help with making Matt Archer: Monster Summer free in the UK. Thanks!

Not Free:
Amazon UK (not free): http://www.amazon.co.uk/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358602178&sr=8-1

Free:
Amazon.com (free): http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358602270&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+archer+monster+summer

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/matt-archer-kendra-c-highley/1113140577?ean=2940044976689

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=matt+archer%3A+Monster+summer


----------



## kchighley

NRWick said:


> Hi everyone! I've got a short story I'd like to have perma free. I'm in the process of reporting everyone else's on this page too.
> 
> Not Free at:
> Amazon - Picture Evil
> B & N - Picture Evil
> 
> Is Free at:
> Kobo - Picture Evil
> iTunes - Picture Evil
> 
> Thank you all!


These links are broken...I had to look them up manually. You might want to check on them....


----------



## martaszemik

Would love help making Marked free in Canada. It's been free in the UK & US for a few months now, but no luck in the other countries.

Amazon .CA Link: www.amazon.ca/Marked-Two-Halves-Novella-ebook/dp/B007AIZUOG

Amazon .COM Link (where it's free): http://www.amazon.com/Marked-Two-Halves-Novella-ebook/dp/B007AIZUOG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1359129870&sr=8-2&keywords=szemik
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/marked-marta-szemik/1111816593?ean=2940033287260&itm=1&usri=marta+szemik
iTunes: 



Kobo:http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Marked-A-Two-Halves-Novella/book--mTSH28ZgUqJp3bWNccwgw/page1.html?s=uDGz8_rKT0GY8-rbQVmaPA&r=3

Thank you!
Now I'm off to repay those above me and will be back for future posts


----------



## sbaum4853

Would love your help making my comedic zombie novel free.

Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Apocalypse-Serial-1-ebook/dp/B007WP2UWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359132697&sr=8-1&keywords=zombie+apocalypse+serial

BN.com link:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/zombie-apocalypse-serial-1-ivana-e-tyorbrains/1112407553?ean=2940044736160


----------



## NRWick

Ugh, sorry about that everyone! I fixed the links. I was in normal HTML mode rather than BBEdit mode. I've fixed them now and have added them below. I will also report everyone since that flub post since you all were awesome to try.

Thanks again!

Not Free at: (corrected)
Amazon - Picture Evil
B & N - Picture Evil

Is Free at: (corrected)
Kobo - Picture Evil


----------



## BEAST

sbaum4853, reported Zombie Apocalypse free, hope it helps. NRWick, reported yours free with iTunes. The Kobo link is not working. Am I late to the party?

If you guys don't mind, I've been trying to get mine free for the last week. Report me...lol

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Freaks-Urban-Erotica-Sampler-ebook/dp/B00AT44YZY

B&N (FREE): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/raw-freaks-gavin-ml-fletcher/1114142174

*Any help is much appreciated.*


----------



## trublue

Okay so for some reason Amazon has taken book 1 off of being free. I have not made any changes,
Why would it do that? Argh! I swear I'm freaking out. It took so damn long to get it free.
It was #2 in fantasy list. I hope its a glitch because I'm really not in the mood. Has this ever happened to anyone
Why would they do that? Anyway, here is the link to report it free AGAIN. Thank guys.

FREE ON Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

PLS REPORT HERE

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006VRXR42?ie=UTF8&path=%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB006VRXR42&qid=1359253806&ref_=sr_1_1_pfdpb&s=digital-text&sr=1-1&useRedirectOnSuccess=1&


----------



## Andrew Ashling

trublue said:


> Okay so for some reason Amazon has taken book 1 off of being free. I have not made any changes,
> Why would it do that? Argh! I swear I'm freaking out. It took so d*mn long to get it free.
> It was #2 in fantasy list. I hope its a glitch because I'm really not in the mood. Has this ever happened to anyone
> Why would they do that? Anyway, here is the link to report it free AGAIN. Thank guys.
> 
> FREE ON Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1
> 
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1
> 
> BN
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897
> 
> PLS REPORT HERE
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006VRXR42?ie=UTF8&path=%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB006VRXR42&qid=1359253806&ref_=sr_1_1_pfdpb&s=digital-text&sr=1-1&useRedirectOnSuccess=1&


Reported you.

Of you're on Kobo, You're also on WHSmith. Maybe Amazon UK will be more impressed by your book being free there so you might want to look for that link as well.

Also reported the new ones up until my previous post.

These are mine:

*Links:*
COM: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H4GLPO
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008H4GLPO

*Free at:*
ARe: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-darktalesofrandamorthereclusebeginnings-945411-145.html
Kobo: www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000000934
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dark-tales-randamor-recluse/id591075369?mt=11

WHSmith: http://www.whsmith.co.uk/EProducts/Dark-Tales-of-Randamor-the-Recluse-Beginnings+eBook+KB00106254863


----------



## Marta Daniels

Am reporting links as we speak. This is great! Please report mine!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Fast-Hair-Growth-ebook/dp/B00ACRRM4S/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Barnes: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/secrets-of-fast-hair-growth-marta-daniels/1114041960?ean=2940045109543

Price: 0.00

Thanks and God Bless!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

trublue said:


> Okay so for some reason Amazon has taken book 1 off of being free. I have not made any changes,
> Why would it do that? Argh! I swear I'm freaking out. It took so d*mn long to get it free.
> It was #2 in fantasy list. I hope its a glitch because I'm really not in the mood. Has this ever happened to anyone
> Why would they do that? Anyway, here is the link to report it free AGAIN. Thank guys.
> 
> FREE ON Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1
> 
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1
> 
> BN
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897
> 
> PLS REPORT HERE
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006VRXR42?ie=UTF8&path=%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB006VRXR42&qid=1359253806&ref_=sr_1_1_pfdpb&s=digital-text&sr=1-1&useRedirectOnSuccess=1&


A bunch of UK permafreebies have just reverted to paid. Hopefully it's just a temporary switchover...


----------



## trublue

Man, I hope you are right

Reported everyone above


----------



## the quiet one

Andrew Ashling, NRWick, kchighley, martaszemik, sbaum4853, GavinFletcher, trublue, Marta Daniels: reported yours.

Here are my links. Has anyone had luck getting Canada to price match free?

*Amazon*
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunting-will-alex-albrinck/1114022890?ean=2940044210950
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada: 



Amazon UK: url=http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AS22LN4


----------



## trublue

AJ, I reported you


----------



## Error404

I was needing some reporting on my first novellete of the series 

Not free at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ASZTC88

Free at:
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-officeduties1-1033194-144.html
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Office-Duties-1/book-QYDmhr1bDkiChVH_suIeVw/page1.html?s=s5T6eq7VQEq6LvJgFs3p7A&r=5

By the way, is there any way of price matching to $0.00 on B&N?


----------



## trublue

I reported you Mac.

I think you have to use Smashwords or Draft2digtal to go free on nook.
I would do Draft since SW takes too long to update


----------



## BEAST

Andrew, Marta and Mac... Just reported you guys. Mac, I made mine free on BN by going through Smashwords. Took a little more than a week to show up.


----------



## trublue

I went back and reported everyone on this page. I added new link below. Please report and thank you

FREE
ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/book/id572730119? mt=11

ITUNES UK
https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11

B&N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

KOBO http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html?

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1359392847&sr=1-1


----------



## monicaleonelle

I reported everyone from the last five pages!

Here's mine:

*Make it free on Amazon US:* http://www.amazon.com/Socialpunk-1-ebook/dp/B007RN7632/

Using:

iTunes US: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/socialpunk-socialpunk-1/id597239612
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Socialpunk-Socialpunk-1/book-BaczMGaxk0KjUNezaDWSKA/page1.html

*Make it free on Amazon UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Socialpunk-1-ebook/dp/B007RN7632/

Using:

iTunes UK: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/socialpunk-socialpunk-1/id597239612
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Socialpunk-Socialpunk-1/book-BaczMGaxk0KjUNezaDWSKA/page1.html

*Make it free on Amazon CA:* http://www.amazon.ca/Socialpunk-1-ebook/dp/B007RN7632/

Using:

iTunes CA: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/socialpunk-socialpunk-1/id597239612
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Socialpunk-Socialpunk-1/book-BaczMGaxk0KjUNezaDWSKA/page1.html

Thank you!


----------



## trublue

Done Monica


----------



## monicaleonelle

trublue said:


> Done Monica


Aww, thanks! Most of the ones in the last five pages were free already, which seems like a testament to how well this thread works for diligent authors.


----------



## Amanda Brice

MODIFIED TO ADD iTUNES LINKS!

I went through and reported all in the past 5 pages that haven't already managed to go free. So thanks in advance to anyone to helps me out. I'll be sure to update my links with more free ones once I get more, but this is just the start for now.

*Make it free at Amazon US*: http://www.amazon.com/Codename-Dancer-Spevak-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004WPOK7S
Using:
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/book/id441139826?mt=11
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Codename-Dancer/book-y_j-PgyTIE6IsLqv5e2xpQ/page1.html?s=ILRJwcNwL0OByd-9dz5Ykw&r=1
BookWorld (AU): http://www.bookworld.com.au/ebook/codename-dancer/38989882/

*Make it free at Amazon UK*: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Codename-Dancer-Spevak-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004WPOK7S
Using:
WH Smith: http://www.whsmith.co.uk/EProducts/Codename-Dancer+eBook+KB00105917606
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Codename-Dancer/book-y_j-PgyTIE6IsLqv5e2xpQ/page1.html?s=ILRJwcNwL0OByd-9dz5Ykw&r=1
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/book/id441139826?mt=11

*Make it free at Amazon CA*: http://www.amazon.ca/Codename-Dancer-Spevak-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004WPOK7S
Using:
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Codename-Dancer/book-y_j-PgyTIE6IsLqv5e2xpQ/page1.html?s=ILRJwcNwL0OByd-9dz5Ykw&r=1

*Make it free at Amazon DE*: http://www.amazon.de/Codename-Dancer-Spevak-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004WPOK7S
Using:
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Codename-Dancer/book-y_j-PgyTIE6IsLqv5e2xpQ/page1.html?s=ILRJwcNwL0OByd-9dz5Ykw&r=1

*Make it free at Amazon IT:* http://www.amazon.it/Codename-Dancer-Spevak-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004WPOK7S
Using: 
Mondadori: http://www.inmondadori.it/Codename-Dancer-Amanda-Brice/eae123000001342/
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Codename-Dancer/book-y_j-PgyTIE6IsLqv5e2xpQ/page1.html?s=ILRJwcNwL0OByd-9dz5Ykw&r=1

Gracias!


----------



## Amanda Brice

Can I ask for another one? This is a different book than the one up above and is already free at Amazon US.

(I've never asked for price matching help on Kindleboards before, despite having reported people's books free to help them in the past.)

*Make it free at Amazon UK*: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eat-Read-Love-Ruby-Slippered-ebook/dp/B009POJRK6/
Using:
Nook UK: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/eat-read-love-romance-recipes-from-the-ruby-slippered-sisterhood-by-ruby-slippered-sisterhood/2940045036115
WHSmith: http://www.whsmith.co.uk/EProducts/Eat-Read-Love+eBook+KB00106050520
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Eat-Read-Love/book-hKsHses3y06jWT0HUXP19Q/page1.html?s=KByADn115USwHts7TLy13Q&r=4
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Eat-Read-Love-Ruby-Slippered-ebook/dp/B009POJRK6/


----------



## trublue

Done!


----------



## Error404

trublue said:


> I reported you Mac.
> 
> I think you have to use Smashwords or Draft2digtal to go free on nook.
> I would do Draft since SW takes too long to update





GavinFletcher said:


> Andrew, Marta and Mac... Just reported you guys. Mac, I made mine free on BN by going through Smashwords. Took a little more than a week to show up.





trublue said:


> I went back and reported everyone on this page.


This is the first time I'm grateful for being reported to the authorities  Thanks for the tips about Smashwords, too!


----------



## Shaun4

Caught up on everyone since my last post.
Mine:

Make it free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQAV7YC
Using: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-machine-shaun-tennant/1114045498?ean=2940044204256

Make it free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008REKSE4
Using: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Stray-Woods/book-2ktmoS661kWAXNykEXvX1A/page1.html

Thanks everybody!


----------



## the quiet one

MacWillard, trublue, monicaleonelle, Amanda Brice (both books), Shaun4: reported yours.

Here are my links. Has anyone had luck getting Canada to price match free?

*Amazon*
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunting-will-alex-albrinck/1114022890?ean=2940044210950
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada: 



Amazon UK: url=http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AS22LN4


----------



## trublue

Reported everyone above this post. Can't freaking belive it went back to paid.
I'm trying to just deal but every once in a while, I scream. Please report

I went back and reported everyone on this page. I added new link below. Please report and thank you

FREE ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/book/id572730119? mt=11

ITUNES UK https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11

B&N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

KOBO http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html?

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352892341&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1359392847&sr=1-1


----------



## Marta Daniels

Still reporting for y'all.  Thanks to all that have reported for me! Question, what is the average length of time it generally takes Amazon to make something free?


----------



## trublue

How ever long the Amazon Gods want.
For some its days, for others, weeks.
And a few....never.

But its worth it in terms of sales


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Hey, it worked! Want to give me a hand in the UK now?

Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00B1I5GA4/

Make it free: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/outcome/id594049319?mt=11&uo=4

Catching up...


----------



## Amanda Brice

Got everyone who came behind me!


----------



## trublue

Just went back an reported everyone on this page again


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Reported the new ones since my previous post.
(Except ca and de where I can't)

These are mine:

*Links:*
COM: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H4GLPO
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008H4GLPO

*Free at:*
ARe: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-darktalesofrandamorthereclusebeginnings-945411-145.html
Kobo: www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000000934
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dark-tales-randamor-recluse/id591075369?mt=11

WHSmith: http://www.whsmith.co.uk/EProducts/Dark-Tales-of-Randamor-the-Recluse-Beginnings+eBook+KB00106254863


----------



## Amanda Brice

Done!


----------



## trublue

Done everyone on this page
Again.


----------



## Amanda Brice

Went back and reported everyone again!


----------



## Andrew Mullek

Hey everyone,

I'm currently busy catching up on past couple of pages! Here are my links for UK and Canada. I'll let you know if I have any luck with Canada, Ajal. Also does anyone know if uploading a new version will compromise your free status?

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359554371&sr=8-1
CA - http://www.amazon.ca/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359555573&sr=8-1

It's free on:
Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1359555633&sr=8-1&keywords=He+Used+A+Stone
B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/he-used-a-stone-andrew-mullek/1113845513?ean=2940045060967

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Judi Coltman

Done RobertY. I am looking for price matching, too. No Such Thing is free here
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/No-Such-Thing/book-hyejlPuPm06p3s3lcr2ADA/page1.html


The brown cover in my sig will take you to the Amazon page. Thanks all!


----------



## trublue

Andrew, don't take the chance, its not worth it.

Change nothing. IMHO

I reported you guys above, again


----------



## maddyraven

Hi! I just caught up on reporting everyone. Here is mine again:

Make it free on Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Socialpunk-1-ebook/dp/B007RN7632/

Using:

iTunes US: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/socialpunk-socialpunk-1/id597239612
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Socialpunk-Socialpunk-1/book-BaczMGaxk0KjUNezaDWSKA/page1.html

Make it free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Socialpunk-1-ebook/dp/B007RN7632/

Using:

iTunes UK: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/socialpunk-socialpunk-1/id597239612
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Socialpunk-Socialpunk-1/book-BaczMGaxk0KjUNezaDWSKA/page1.html

Make it free on Amazon CA: http://www.amazon.ca/Socialpunk-1-ebook/dp/B007RN7632/

Using:

iTunes CA: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/socialpunk-socialpunk-1/id597239612
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Socialpunk-Socialpunk-1/book-BaczMGaxk0KjUNezaDWSKA/page1.html

Thank you!


----------



## Amanda Brice

Done!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

It looks like the books that dropped off permafree in the UK about a week ago have been pricematched again. Huzzah.


----------



## trublue

Edward W. Robertson said:


> It looks like the books that dropped off permafree in the UK about a week ago have been pricematched again. Huzzah.


YES!!!!!

*does silly dance in middle of busy cafe. Then lowers her self back to her seat"

I'm so happy! I'm sure this thread helped. So thank you guys so much.

Now, I will report everyone again. And please help me get it free in CA.
Good luck guys!


----------



## Judi Coltman

I just went back and reported the lot of you. Here's hoping it helps and here's mine:
No Such Thing is free here
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/No-Such-Thing/book-hyejlPuPm06p3s3lcr2ADA/page1.html

The brown cover in my sig will take you to the Amazon page. Thanks all!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Has Amazon Canada actually made anyone's book free?


----------



## the quiet one

trublue, Andrew Ashling, Andrew Mullek, Judi Coltman, maddyraven: reported yours.

My friends in Canada remain stubborn and refuse to match. They forget the indie adage: "it's a marathon, not a sprint." 

*Amazon*
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunting-will-alex-albrinck/1114022890?ean=2940044210950
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada: 



Amazon UK: url=http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AS22LN4


----------



## Marta Daniels

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Fast-Hair-Growth-ebook/dp/B00ACRRM4S/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2

Barnes: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/secrets-of-fast-hair-growth-marta-daniels/1114041960?ean=2940045109543

Thanks to all who have reported for me so far! Happy dance for those of you who have achieved free, clearly this works, so why oh why am i still at 99 cents? WHY?? Lol! Okay, I feel a little better now, thanks for letting me rant! Lol! God bless!


----------



## trublue

Hey, I reported above, please report me

FREE ON Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

PLS REPORT HERE

Amazon CA. http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin? s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358315028&sr=1-1


----------



## kchighley

Whew -- it's been a few days since I could stop by, and y'all have been busy! Okay, so I caught up on the last two pages: Marta, Sbaum, NR Wick, Gavin, Trublue, Andrew A., Edward, Shaun4, Harriet, Judi, Madyraven, McWillard, Leonelle, Amanda, Andrew M. and Ajalbrinck. If I missed anyone, let me know!

Also, HUGE THANKS! Monster Summer *just* went free in the UK. Y'all are awesome. Now, on to Canada!

I'd appreciate help pushing my novella, _Matt Archer: Monster Summer_ to free in Canada. Here are the links:

*Not Free*:

Amazon Canada: http://www.amazon.ca/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359732462&sr=8-1

*Free*:

Amazon UK (not free): http://www.amazon.co.uk/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358602178&sr=8-1
Amazon.com (free): http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358602270&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+archer+monster+summer

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/matt-archer-kendra-c-highley/1113140577?ean=2940044976689

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=matt+archer%3A+Monster+summer


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Caught up till here.
(Sorry, can't report on ca & de)

These are mine:

*Links:*
COM: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H4GLPO
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008H4GLPO

*Free at:*
ARe: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-darktalesofrandamorthereclusebeginnings-945411-145.html
Kobo: www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000000934
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dark-tales-randamor-recluse/id591075369?mt=11

WHSmith: http://www.whsmith.co.uk/EProducts/Dark-Tales-of-Randamor-the-Recluse-Beginnings+eBook+KB00106254863


----------



## Judi Coltman

I just reported back the last 5 pages.

In The Name of the Father (1st book in sig) is free at

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/In-The-Name-The-Father/book-vwUDYRuIgUWXKyCS3zre_g/page1.html?s=PT1jr5lQ-Ey5drN39yzKJg&r=2


No Such Thing (Last in sig line) free here;
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/No-Such-Thing/book-hyejlPuPm06p3s3lcr2ADA/page1.html

Thanks! And let's keep pulling for one another.


----------



## wizard1231

Just dropping by to do some reporting.   Got everyone since my last post.

I won't bother with CA for now until I see at least one person who has made it work.


----------



## Megan Duncan

I'm doing everyone's on the list above and I hope that you will do the same for me. I am hoping to have the 3rd book in my vampire series out this month and would like the first book to be Free everywhere I can get it. It's currently free on Smashwords, but no where else.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/92986

Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Paranormal-Romance-Delicacy-Series-ebook/dp/B005QJ6P9K/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1359823535&sr=8-9&keywords=megan+duncan
B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/savor-a-paranormal-romance-megan-duncan/1110627482?ean=2940013324022

Also, any likes or tags are greatly appreciated! ♥


----------



## Amanda Brice

I modified my listing for Codename: Dancer on Page 66 with links to where it's now free at iTunes, so I'd greatly appreciate some more reports! THANK YOU!


----------



## kchighley

Megan Duncan said:


> I'm doing everyone's on the list above and I hope that you will do the same for me. I am hoping to have the 3rd book in my vampire series out this month and would like the first book to be Free everywhere I can get it. It's currently free on Smashwords, but no where else.
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/92986
> 
> Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Paranormal-Romance-Delicacy-Series-ebook/dp/B005QJ6P9K/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1359823535&sr=8-9&keywords=megan+duncan
> B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/savor-a-paranormal-romance-megan-duncan/1110627482?ean=2940013324022
> 
> Also, any likes or tags are greatly appreciated! ♥


One way to go free on B&N is to distribute it there via Smashwords. You can leave your regular listing up until Smashwords delivers the "free" title. Tackling price-matching with Amazon after you get it to free on B&N tends to be the easiest route...


----------



## Hildred

Been over a month and a half now and still not free...and it's definitely not selling either so come on Amazon. 

ON AMAZON:

http://www.amazon.com/Rouman-RenAi-Rensai-Shorts-ebook/dp/B00AQ4ESS0/

OTHER SITES:

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rouman-hildred-billings/1114045500?ean=2940044204287 (Still no blurb yet. Yay.)
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Rouman-/book-p00ul3RyMEqF1f_ajgvqrg/page1.html?s=pmlQRYcA8Uu-yV2TTN-y3Q&r=1
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rouman/id590555177?mt=11

Thanks! (Will now go back and get all the people I've missed recently.)


----------



## trublue

I reported everyone above me


----------



## trublue

Cate,

I reported you. I know how you feel. Hang in there


----------



## Hildred

As of sometime earlier today, ROUMAN went free on .COM! Woo! Thank you everyone for your help.

Now, I suppose it's time to focus on UK and DE and JP (I know not many people here have JP accounts, but it's worth a shot. I'd like to get a foothold there due to my subject matter.)

*NOT FREE:*

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rouman-RenAi-Rensai-Shorts-ebook/dp/B00AQ4ESS0/
DE: http://www.amazon.de/Rouman-RenAi-Rensai-Shorts-ebook/dp/B00AQ4ESS0/
JP: http://www.amazon.co.jp/Rouman-RenAi-Rensai-Shorts-ebook/dp/B00AQ4ESS0/
*
FREE:*

UK: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/rouman-lesbian-erotic-romance-by-hildred-billings/2940044204287
DE: https://itunes.apple.com/de/book/rouman/id590555177?mt=11
JP: http://rakuten.kobobooks.com/ebook/Rouman-Lesbian-Erotic-Romance/book-p00ul3RyMEqF1f_ajgvqrg/page1.html?s=UGlXC3wFSEqusGPRjMEAIw&r=4

Thanks all!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Caught up. 

My own went free yesterday.  Thanks everybody who helped.

FWIW: my book wasn't free on Barnes & Noble US. Three days after I unlisted it there it went free on Amazon (again).


----------



## M.A. Thomas

Megan Duncan said:


> I'm doing everyone's on the list above and I hope that you will do the same for me. I am hoping to have the 3rd book in my vampire series out this month and would like the first book to be Free everywhere I can get it. It's currently free on Smashwords, but no where else.
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/92986
> 
> Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Paranormal-Romance-Delicacy-Series-ebook/dp/B005QJ6P9K/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1359823535&sr=8-9&keywords=megan+duncan
> B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/savor-a-paranormal-romance-megan-duncan/1110627482?ean=2940013324022
> 
> Also, any likes or tags are greatly appreciated! ♥


Reported you!


----------



## Shaun4

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone because The Duel is free now! it took less than 2 weeks, which is awesome!

I'm gonna catch up on everyone since my last post because you guys rock.


----------



## M.A. Thomas

I'm still not free on Amazon. It's been about a month.

Oh well, would appreciate it if folks reported here:

http://www.amazon.com/Whispers-vampire-romance-retelling-ebook/dp/B0091XJL9S/

It's free in iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id591952695

Thank you!


----------



## brendajcarlton

Not free
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Accident-13th-Jefferson-ebook/dp/B00AZNYEV8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1359992878&sr=1-1

Free

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Accident-at-13th-Jefferson/book-RNz_VTK8-EqIv3JaUiaYsQ/page1.html?s=wke4go-vW06pJajxI81btg&r=2

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNYEV8

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/accident-at-13th-jefferson/id595681302?mt=11

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273385

I hope I did this correctly. This is my first attempt to get a price match in the UK. Now I have a hour to devote to reporting as many of the last pages as possible. Thanks, lovely KBers.


----------



## the quiet one

trublue, kchighley, Andrew Ashling, Judi Coltman, Hildred, M.A. Thomas, brendajcarlton, Amanda Brice: reported yours.

I'm starting to think that Canada isn't interested in playing along, but, what the heck, I'll keep trying. Has anyone tried matching for non-English-speaking sites (.de, .fr, .es, etc) and seen any successes?

*Amazon*
Amazon.ca

*Free at...*
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunting-will-alex-albrinck/1114022890?ean=2940044210950
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268100
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Will/book-VH-MYYcwTkOwEz80E0alCA/page1.html?s=fVTwJF0DhkyGu72zUeoXOA&r=5
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AS22LN4
iTunes UK: 



iTunes Canada: 



Amazon UK: url=http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AS22LN4


----------



## trublue

Has anyone here ever gotten CA. To price match?


----------



## smallblondehippy

Hello folks. I'd really appreciate some help making my fantasy novella, Summer Storm, free. Could you please report it for me? I'll be sure to go back and report everyone else's. Thanks!

Where to report it:
http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Storm-Wrath-Northmen-ebook/dp/B009HCWLHM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360010033&sr=8-1&keywords=summer+storm+elizabeth+baxter - Amazon US
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Summer-Storm-Wrath-Northmen-ebook/dp/B009HCWLHM/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1360010764&sr=8-14 - Amazon UK

URL's to report:
iTunes: 



Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275967


----------



## Marta Daniels

Free at last, Free at last! That may be a bit dramatic, but it took two and a half months!!! But I'm finally free, so thanks to all of you! This thread obviously works, so lets keep it alive! I'll continue to check in and report.  God bless!


----------



## trublue

Hey!

Marta, that's great!


Freedom!


----------



## M.A. Thomas

smallblondehippy said:


> Hello folks. I'd really appreciate some help making my fantasy novella, Summer Storm, free. Could you please report it for me? I'll be sure to go back and report everyone else's. Thanks!
> 
> Where to report it:
> http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Storm-Wrath-Northmen-ebook/dp/B009HCWLHM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360010033&sr=8-1&keywords=summer+storm+elizabeth+baxter - Amazon US
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Summer-Storm-Wrath-Northmen-ebook/dp/B009HCWLHM/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1360010764&sr=8-14 - Amazon UK
> 
> URL's to report:
> iTunes:
> 
> 
> 
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275967


Done!


----------



## M.A. Thomas

Andrew Ashling said:


> Caught up.
> 
> My own went free yesterday.  Thanks everybody who helped.
> 
> FWIW: my book wasn't free on Barnes & Noble US. Three days after I unlisted it there it went free on Amazon (again).


Great! I unlisted mine from Barnes and Noble yesterday. But am resubmitting via Smashwords. Here's hoping!


----------



## Amanda Brice

Went free in the US sometime tonight! 

6 days after I reduced the price at Kobo and on Smashwords. (About 3 days after it appeared at iTunes, and it isn't free at B&N.)

I'd still love some reports in the UK and any other stores, but I'm mostly concerned about the US and UK.

THANK YOU!


----------



## VickiT

I have a short mystery, TWO BIRDS that I'd really appreciate some help with making it free on Amazon.

It's currently free:

iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/two-birds-a-short-mystery/id597154792?mt=11 
Diesel http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000277434/Tyley-Vicki-Two-Birds-A-Short-Mystery/1.html 
Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/277434 
Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Two-Birds/book-pPKjnxmAckChCdA6c3LtqA/page1.html

Thanks! Off now to report those above me.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT

Judi Coltman said:


> I just reported back the last 5 pages.
> 
> In The Name of the Father (1st book in sig) is free at
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/In-The-Name-The-Father/book-vwUDYRuIgUWXKyCS3zre_g/page1.html?s=PT1jr5lQ-Ey5drN39yzKJg&r=2
> 
> 
> No Such Thing (Last in sig line) free here;
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/No-Such-Thing/book-hyejlPuPm06p3s3lcr2ADA/page1.html
> 
> Thanks! And let's keep pulling for one another.


Judi, just clicked on the first link and it came up: "Oops! This content has been deleted by its creator."


----------



## VickiT

This might be a stupid question, but if you have the "price automatically based on US price," when it goes free on Amazon US, shouldn't that flow through to the others? It does with other price matches.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT

I went back five pages and reported where I could -- most were already free (or at least the ones I could report on). Is there anyone before that (US or UK) still not free?

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## trublue

Hey, I reported above, please report me

FREE ON Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1? s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

PLS REPORT HERE

Amazon CA. http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin? s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358315028&sr=1-1


----------



## smallblondehippy

M.A. Thomas said:


> Done!


Yay! Thanks. I've reported everyone up to here. Good luck, folks!


----------



## brendajcarlton

ARGG!! This book was free for about the last three weeks and then today it reverted to paid for no reason. Thanks for any help you guys can give me.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNYEV8

Free at Kobo:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Accident-at-13th-Jefferson/book-RNz_VTK8-EqIv3JaUiaYsQ/page1.html?s=wke4go-vW06pJajxI81btg&r=2

And Smashwords:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273385


----------



## trublue

Brenda,

I know your pain. I reported you. Good luck!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Brenda, mine went off free too… and then back to free. There's hope.  

Reported everybody since my last post. (Can't do Canada.)


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

I will go through the last few pages and report each link that I can  THANKS for all your help!

I'm trying to get this one free: http://www.amazon.com/Shifting-Contemporary-Fantasy-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00570IAX2/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Currently it is free on kobo and itunes, still waiting for barnes and noble:






http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Shifting-Book-Two/book-_wrtOggKY0eHF6iW9jcJhg/page1.html


----------



## Eileen

Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-daughters-guide-to-traveling-with-your-mom-eileen-cruz-coleman/1114044083?ean=2940044191006

Trying to go free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Daughters-Guide-Traveling-short-ebook/dp/B00AKN1XTE/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4

Will go back and submit those above me who are still not free.


----------



## Eileen

livinginfantasyland said:


> I will go through the last few pages and report each link that I can  THANKS for all your help!
> 
> I'm trying to get this one free: http://www.amazon.com/Shifting-Contemporary-Fantasy-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00570IAX2/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1
> 
> Currently it is free on kobo and itunes, still waiting for barnes and noble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Shifting-Book-Two/book-_wrtOggKY0eHF6iW9jcJhg/page1.html


done!


----------



## Eileen

VickiT said:


> I have a short mystery, TWO BIRDS that I'd really appreciate some help with making it free on Amazon.
> 
> It's currently free:
> 
> iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/two-birds-a-short-mystery/id597154792?mt=11
> Diesel http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000277434/Tyley-Vicki-Two-Birds-A-Short-Mystery/1.html
> Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/277434
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Two-Birds/book-pPKjnxmAckChCdA6c3LtqA/page1.html
> 
> Thanks! Off now to report those above me.
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


done!


----------



## BEAST

Eileen said:


> Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-daughters-guide-to-traveling-with-your-mom-eileen-cruz-coleman/1114044083?ean=2940044191006
> 
> Trying to go free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Daughters-Guide-Traveling-short-ebook/dp/B00AKN1XTE/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4
> 
> Will go back and submit those above me who are still not free.


Reported...


----------



## BEAST

livinginfantasyland said:


> I will go through the last few pages and report each link that I can  THANKS for all your help!
> 
> I'm trying to get this one free: http://www.amazon.com/Shifting-Contemporary-Fantasy-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00570IAX2/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1
> 
> Currently it is free on kobo and itunes, still waiting for barnes and noble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Shifting-Book-Two/book-_wrtOggKY0eHF6iW9jcJhg/page1.html


Reported...


----------



## Cappy

Hi guys,

Please could anybody notify Amazon that my book, No Hero, is free on Kobo. Here are the relevant links:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/No-Hero-Myles-Morgan-Undercover/book-veq2HadhZkWQWZKFjl1AUg/page1.html?s=PYYcHO7kpEqv32yGnbcmuA&r=9

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/NO-HERO-Morgan-Undercover-ebook/dp/B00B7202GW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360177587&sr=8-1&keywords=no+hero+capell

And if there's anything I can do for you, let me know.

Thank you ever so much.


----------



## VickiT

trublue said:


> PLS REPORT HERE
> 
> Amazon CA. http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin? s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358315028&sr=1-1


Sorry, Trublue, I get "Pricing information not available" when I go to that link.

Cheers
Vicki

P.S. Your moniker makes me think of Australia http://youtu.be/ceWKrsJX9N4


----------



## VickiT

brendajcarlton said:


> ARGG!! This book was free for about the last three weeks and then today it reverted to paid for no reason. Thanks for any help you guys can give me.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNYEV8
> 
> Free at Kobo:
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Accident-at-13th-Jefferson/book-RNz_VTK8-EqIv3JaUiaYsQ/page1.html?s=wke4go-vW06pJajxI81btg&r=2
> 
> And Smashwords:
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273385


Done!


----------



## VickiT

livinginfantasyland said:


> I will go through the last few pages and report each link that I can  THANKS for all your help!
> 
> I'm trying to get this one free: http://www.amazon.com/Shifting-Contemporary-Fantasy-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00570IAX2/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1
> 
> Currently it is free on kobo and itunes, still waiting for barnes and noble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Shifting-Book-Two/book-_wrtOggKY0eHF6iW9jcJhg/page1.html


----------



## VickiT

Eileen said:


> Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-daughters-guide-to-traveling-with-your-mom-eileen-cruz-coleman/1114044083?ean=2940044191006
> 
> Trying to go free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Daughters-Guide-Traveling-short-ebook/dp/B00AKN1XTE/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4
> 
> Will go back and submit those above me who are still not free.


Done!


----------



## VickiT

Cappy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please could anybody notify Amazon that my book, No Hero, is free on Kobo. Here are the relevant links:
> 
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/No-Hero-Myles-Morgan-Undercover/book-veq2HadhZkWQWZKFjl1AUg/page1.html?s=PYYcHO7kpEqv32yGnbcmuA&r=9
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/NO-HERO-Morgan-Undercover-ebook/dp/B00B7202GW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360177587&sr=8-1&keywords=no+hero+capell
> 
> And if there's anything I can do for you, let me know.
> 
> Thank you ever so much.


Done!

Cappy, mine still hasn't gone free yet. I'd appreciate you reporting it here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B4MDCKS

Currently free here:

iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/two-birds-a-short-mystery/id597154792?mt=11 
Diesel http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000277434/Tyley-Vicki-Two-Birds-A-Short-Mystery/1.html 
Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/277434 
Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Two-Birds/book-pPKjnxmAckChCdA6c3LtqA/page1.html

Thanks!

Cheers
Vicki

P.S. I've also discovered copying the link from the post is not a good idea -- it adds all sorts of extraneous data.


----------



## Cappy

Thanks, Vicki. I've just done yours.


----------



## L.M. Pfalz

Hey, guys. I would love some help getting my book, Dog Days of Summer, free on Amazon. 

Not free:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Days-Summer-Moonridge-Memories-ebook/dp/B008ZLPVR8/

Free:
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Dog-Days-Summer-Moonridge-Memories/book-YUr5P8eRQ0uFNmuSPYmKgg/page1.html
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/282065

I'm in the process of reporting everyone's books from the last 5-6 pages. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## trublue

I reported all of you

And you can still report mine even if it says the price is not available
Thx


----------



## Andrew Ashling

lmpfalz

Reported you.  

Don't bother looking for my links. Mine is free already.


----------



## M.A. Thomas

I'm still not free on Amazon, although I did just go free on Barnes and Noble so maybe that will nudge Amazon

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/golden-whispers-ma-thomas/1114071356?ean=2940045141017

Trying to go free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Whispers-vampire-romance-retelling-ebook/dp/B0091XJL9S/

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/golden-shadows-ma-thomas/1114042450?ean=2940045141079

Trying to go free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-vampire-retelling-Rapunzel-ebook/dp/B0095M6SE6/


----------



## trublue

MA, 
I reported you.
Mine may say price unavailable but pls report anyway.
FREE ON Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1? s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

PLS REPORT HERE

Amazon CA. http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin? s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358315028&sr=1-1


----------



## B.M. Hodges

Hi everyone,

I've just caught up on the last few pages. I'd really appreciate your help making my zombie novella, _Zombie Fever 1: Origins_, free.

Here's my links:

*Not Free* Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007QDTAGY/

*Free* B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/zombie-fever-1-b-hodges/1112798125

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/146765

Thanks!


----------



## trublue

BM,

Done!


----------



## VickiT

lmpfalz said:


> Hey, guys. I would love some help getting my book, Dog Days of Summer, free on Amazon.
> 
> Not free:
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Days-Summer-Moonridge-Memories-ebook/dp/B008ZLPVR8/
> 
> Free:
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Dog-Days-Summer-Moonridge-Memories/book-YUr5P8eRQ0uFNmuSPYmKgg/page1.html
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/282065
> 
> I'm in the process of reporting everyone's books from the last 5-6 pages. Thanks a bunch!


Done.



trublue said:


> I reported all of you
> 
> And you can still report mine even if it says the price is not available
> Thx


Trueblue, done. I reported the Amazon US price -- see if they'll match that!



M.A. Thomas said:


> I'm still not free on Amazon, although I did just go free on Barnes and Noble so maybe that will nudge Amazon
> 
> Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/golden-whispers-ma-thomas/1114071356?ean=2940045141017
> 
> Trying to go free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Whispers-vampire-romance-retelling-ebook/dp/B0091XJL9S/
> 
> Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/golden-shadows-ma-thomas/1114042450?ean=2940045141079
> 
> Trying to go free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-vampire-retelling-Rapunzel-ebook/dp/B0095M6SE6/


Done.



B.M. Hodges said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just caught up on the last few pages. I'd really appreciate your help making my zombie novella, _Zombie Fever 1: Origins_, free.
> 
> Here's my links:
> 
> *Not Free* Amazon: Zombie Fever 1: Origins
> 
> *Free * B&N: Zombie Fever 1: Origins
> 
> Thanks!


Done.

Mine is still not free. Any help is much appreciated. Details as follows:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B4MDCKS

Currently free here:

iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/two-birds-a-short-mystery/id597154792?mt=11 
Diesel http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000277434/Tyley-Vicki-Two-Birds-A-Short-Mystery/1.html 
Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/277434 
Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Two-Birds/book-pPKjnxmAckChCdA6c3LtqA/page1.html

Thanks.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## wizard1231

Just dropping by to taddle on people.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I want this book to go (temporarily) free on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Fire-Ice-Icefire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005TF1B9K/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_8

It is already free on

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/94483

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fire-ice-patty-jansen/1106913144?ean=2940032801214


----------



## Andrew Mullek

Hey all,

I'm working on catching up with the most recent pages and still need help with Amazon (UK & Canada). Thanks for your help.

Not Free: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360583455&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.ca/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360583697&sr=8-1

Free on:
Amazon.com - http://www.amazon.com/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360583738&sr=8-1&keywords=he+used+a+stone

B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/he-used-a-stone-andrew-mullek/1113845513?ean=2940045060967

Thanks for your help,
Andrew


----------



## GWakeling

Decided to go for a free run.

Inside Evil is free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Inside-Evil/book-b4J5z2f9JkGYSrspso3nCg/page1.html

Would be grateful if someone could alert Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JIH0EU

Geoff


----------



## M.A. Thomas

Going back to report anyone who still isn't free.

UGH, Amazon just doesn't seem to want to make Golden Whispers or Golden Shadows free. Boohoo.

Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/golden-whispers-ma-thomas/1114071356?ean=2940045141017

Trying to go free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Whispers-vampire-romance-retelling-ebook/dp/B0091XJL9S/

Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/golden-shadows-ma-thomas/1114042450?ean=2940045141079

Trying to go free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-vampire-retelling-Rapunzel-ebook/dp/B0095M6SE6/


----------



## M.A. Thomas

B.M. Hodges said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just caught up on the last few pages. I'd really appreciate your help making my zombie novella, _Zombie Fever 1: Origins_, free.
> 
> Here's my links:
> 
> *Not Free* Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007QDTAGY/
> 
> *Free* B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/zombie-fever-1-b-hodges/1112798125
> 
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/146765
> 
> Thanks!


done!


----------



## M.A. Thomas

Patty Jansen said:


> I want this book to go (temporarily) free on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fire-Ice-Icefire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005TF1B9K/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_8
> 
> It is already free on
> 
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/94483
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fire-ice-patty-jansen/1106913144?ean=2940032801214


Reported.


----------



## GWakeling

M.A. Thomas said:


> Going back to report anyone who still isn't free.
> 
> UGH, Amazon just doesn't seem to want to make Golden Whispers or Golden Shadows free. Boohoo.
> 
> Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/golden-whispers-ma-thomas/1114071356?ean=2940045141017
> 
> Trying to go free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Whispers-vampire-romance-retelling-ebook/dp/B0091XJL9S/
> 
> Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/golden-shadows-ma-thomas/1114042450?ean=2940045141079
> Trying to go free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-vampire-retelling-Rapunzel-ebook/dp/B0095M6SE6/


Just reported those two for you


----------



## smallblondehippy

VickiT said:


> P.S. I've also discovered copying the link from the post is not a good idea -- it adds all sorts of extraneous data.


Yikes! You're absolutely right. Copy and pasting the link turns it into goobledegook. Perhaps this is why Amazon hasn't price-matched me yet?! Instead, I've started opening the link then copying from the address bar at the top. This seems to do the trick.

I've caught up with everyone up to here. Could you report mine please? Good luck everyone!

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Northmen-fantasy-novella-ebook/dp/B009HCWLHM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360608844&sr=8-1&keywords=summer+storm+elizabeth+baxter

Free:
Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/summer-storm-elizabeth-baxter/1114304525?ean=2940044255227
iTunes: 



Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275967


----------



## B.M. Hodges

I just reported all posts after mine (trueblue for .ca, VickiT, M.A. Thomas, Patty Jansen, Andrew Mulleck for .ca/.uk, GWakeling, smallblondhippy). 

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## JTCochrane

Reported the last page.   Good luck.


----------



## avwrite

Reported the last one also (Summer Storm)


----------



## Anita Coleman

JChris said:


> Free books rule! Cheers to free books and the authors who publish them!


Hear, hear!


----------



## TexasGirl

I'm going to go to the recents and check to see if they are free yet.

After a MONTH of traveling from Smash, my MG story is finally free everywhere else.

So here it is on Amazon, still at 99 cents
http://www.amazon.com/Wonders-magical-Troubled-Stories-ebook/dp/B006PJ9GHI

And there it is free on BN
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mr-kents-wall-of-wonders-dd-roy/1114303477?ean=2940044244948

And free on iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/mr.-kents-wall-of-wonders/id592763116?mt=11

Thank you!


----------



## trublue

Reported all


----------



## Arden

I've been tattling on people all night. The power has gone to my head.

It's still $.99 on Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Incubare-Ancient-Hunger-ebook/dp/B009YE0EUE/

Free: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/278972

And free: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-incubare-1048288-143.html

I'm still waiting for Smashwords to put it on BN for free. It's been 3 weeks.


----------



## AithneJarretta

Catching up... 

Would appreciate Claire: the Lost Fae reported as being free on Kobo.

Kobo Link:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Claire-the-Lost-Fae/book-NWalEc1hA0-L94oIEvdtLg/page1.html?s=R7A9-HNj_kGcWIDGiVDq1w&r=1

Amazon Page:

http://www.amazon.com/Claire-the-Lost-Fae-ebook/dp/B0078Y5UII/

Thanks in advance!

~ Aithne


----------



## K. P. Alexander

Hi there, I've reported everything on the last few pages, so good luck. 

My book is free on Amazon.com right now (thanks everyone ), but would like to get it on .ca and .co.uk as well.

FREE:
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358527018&sr=8-1&keywords=artifice+episode+one
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1114043300
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Artifice/book-CCBDL74tIUS9qFtCUntk4Q/page1.html?s=QSOML-4vfk6BtbT_bgBhiA&r=1

NOT FREE:
Amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358527325&sr=8-1
Amazon.ca: http://www.amazon.ca/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358527353&sr=8-1


----------



## trublue

Report folks above, good luck


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

I've reported everyone from the last few pages.

Would like to make this one free:
http://www.amazon.com/Body-First-World-Horrors-ebook/dp/B007VIU7W0

It's free on:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-body-marcus-caine/1114302878?ean=2940044234406
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Body-First-World-Horrors/book-wUy6Peg6RUqpPwWbI4Nk8g/page1.html
https://itunes.apple.com/book/id593709530?mt=11

Thanks


----------



## L.M. Pfalz

Wow! Amazon already price-matched my book! Thank you so much, everyone! You guys are awesome! 

Off to catch up on the ones who posted after me


----------



## Bree Roberts

Hi! I would like to beg someone to please report my book's lower price to Amazon.

Here is my Amazon link, currently showing at $.99:
http://www.amazon.com/Hearts-Fire-Valentines-Romance-ebook/dp/B00BFDFYWU/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

Here is the Smashwords' link where it is free:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/285285

Thank you in advance, and I'm going to get the previous posters.


----------



## kchighley

Hi!

I've reported (and in some cases, double reported) everyone on the last two pages. I'd appreciate some help with reporting mine in Canada. Thanks!

Not Free:

Amazon Canada: http://www.amazon.ca/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359732462&sr=8-1

Free:

Amazon.com (free): http://www.amazon.com/Matt-Archer-Monster-Summer-ebook/dp/B009LT8DVE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358602270&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+archer+monster+summer
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=matt+archer%3A+Monster+summer


----------



## B.M. Hodges

Congrats Impfalz on the price-match! It gives me hope that mine will eventually get there.

Catching up on the last few pages now.

Btw, my book finally made it through Apple review today. I'd really appreciate it if you could let Amazon know as much as possible...hint, hint. 

Here's my (updated) links:

*Not Free* Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007QDTAGY/

*Free* Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/zombie-fever-1-origins/id600675303

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/zombie-fever-1-b-hodges/1112798125

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/146765


----------



## MegHarris

Aaarrrggghhh, I have one that's taking a while. It's still 99 cents on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Supplicant-erotic-romance-Dominance-ebook/dp/B0087386HG/

even though it's free everywhere else:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/supplicant-gem-frost/1111293799?ean=2940044215627

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/supplicant-m-m-erotic-romance/id591629856?mt=11

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Supplicant-m-erotic-romance-Dominance/book-JXAwv2W-sECnN92wCmyLYg/page1.html

Any help would be appreciated. I'll go back through the thread and do some clicking on you guys, too. Thanks!


----------



## MQ

Someone referred me to this thread...I had been waiting on SW to approve for premium catalog in order to put on BN so this is a great idea 

I would appreciate the help and will return the favor by clicking on other pages 

*Not free*
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Them-Gently-Series-ebook/dp/B00B7T1GHO/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1360964908&sr=1-9&keywords=mobashar+qureshi

*Free*
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Them-Gently-Gently-Series/book-HJ3DydA8HkS57wCAILDR5w/page1.html?s=7uoPf7pikUW0pQWgmvineQ&r=3


----------



## martaszemik

Re-posting from a few pages back. Seems like Canada is taking its sweet time.

It's been free in the UK & US for a few months now, but no luck in the other countries.

Amazon .CA Link: www.amazon.ca/Marked-Two-Halves-Novella-ebook/dp/B007AIZUOG

Amazon .COM Link (where it's free):http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007AIZUOG
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/marked-marta-szemik/1111816593?ean=2940033287260&itm=1&usri=marta+szemik
iTunes:



Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Marked-A-Two-Halves-Novella/book--mTSH28ZgUqJp3bWNccwgw/page1.html?s=uDGz8_rKT0GY8-rbQVmaPA&r=3

Thank you!


----------



## VickiT

brendajcarlton said:


> ARGG!! This book was free for about the last three weeks and then today it reverted to paid for no reason. Thanks for any help you guys can give me.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZNYEV8


Congrats! You're free.


----------



## VickiT

livinginfantasyland said:


> I will go through the last few pages and report each link that I can  THANKS for all your help!
> 
> I'm trying to get this one free: http://www.amazon.com/Shifting-Contemporary-Fantasy-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00570IAX2/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1


You're free, too. Congrats!


----------



## VickiT

Eileen said:


> Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-daughters-guide-to-traveling-with-your-mom-eileen-cruz-coleman/1114044083?ean=2940044191006
> 
> Trying to go free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Daughters-Guide-Traveling-short-ebook/dp/B00AKN1XTE/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4
> 
> Will go back and submit those above me who are still not free.


Done!


----------



## VickiT

All caught up -- I think I've reported some twice. 

Amazon is taking its sweet time to price-match mine:

Not free here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B4MDCKS

Free here: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000277434/Tyley-Vicki-Two-Birds-A-Short-Mystery/1.html

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/two-birds-vicki-tyley/1114374067?ean=2940044272484

Thanks for your help.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## MQ

I've gone through previous pages and it looks like for some members Amazon has still not price-matched.

I guess, Amazon may have caught on to us


----------



## chrisstevenson

Check out JOURNEY INTERRUPTED from the PLANET JANITOR series--IT'S FREE TODAY, SUNDAY--2-17-2013!

http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Janitor-Journey-Interrupted-ebook/dp/B...


----------



## trublue

I reported all the above. Mine may say price unavailable but pls report anyway. FREE ON Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1? s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

PLS REPORT HERE

Amazon CA. http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin? s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358315028&sr=1-1


----------



## Lisa Grace

Thanks trublue for pointing me here again.

Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 reverted back to paid in the UK. Please help me make it free.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angel-Shadows-Book-Series-ebook/dp/B0052AI5W8/

lower price here: 
http://www.amazon.com/Angel-Shadows-Book-Series-ebook/dp/B0052AI5W8/


----------



## TexasGirl

Reported the new ones.

Still not free here. Sigh.


----------



## Andrew Mullek

Here are my still stubborn links. I'm also continuing to taddle on the rest of you guys!

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360583455&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.ca/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360583697&sr=8-1

Free on:
Amazon.com - http://www.amazon.com/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360583738&sr=8-1&keywords=he+used+a+stone

B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/he-used-a-stone-andrew-mullek/1113845513?ean=2940045060967

Thanks for your help,
Andrew


----------



## Amy Corwin

Amazon hasn't caught up with me, yet, either.

My book, Escaping Notice, is free here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/171917
But still not free on Amazon, here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007LT42F2/

I hope they get around to price matching, soon.


----------



## smallblondehippy

I need some help from my US friends. I THINK Summer Storm has gone free in the US - my KDP report is showing downloads under the 'price-matched' column. However, when I look at the US page from here in the UK it still has a price next to it. 

Could somebody in the US please check whether Summer Storm (in my sig) is showing free over there? 

Thanks muchly!!

Oh, and good luck everyone -  I've reported you.


----------



## joannamaz

Can you help me to make this book free on Amazon please. I updated the last few pages. 
FREE Barnes&Noble http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-whispers-of-the-sprite-joanna-mazurkiewicz/1114302881?ean=2940044244375
FREE Apple https://itunes.apple.com/book/id593709554?mt=11 
Not FREE http://www.amazon.com/The-Whispers-Sprite-ebook/dp/B009MBUW8I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361276440&sr=8-1&keywords=the+whispers+of+the+sprite

Thank you!


----------



## TexasGirl

I'm FREE finally! Thank you all!

Heading up the thread to check on anyone who is still not free!


----------



## avwrite

Reported the last few... good luck!


----------



## ChrisWard

Hey guys, can you report this short story for me -

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/going-underground-chris-ward/1114587708?ean=2940044313644

http://www.amazon.com/Going-Underground-ebook/dp/B0076SLKMG/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1361514370&sr=8-5&keywords=going+underground

Thanks! I'll go and do some of the ones listed above.

Chris


----------



## AithneJarretta

smallblondehippy said:


> I need some help from my US friends. I THINK Summer Storm has gone free in the US - my KDP report is showing downloads under the 'price-matched' column. However, when I look at the US page from here in the UK it still has a price next to it.
> 
> Could somebody in the US please check whether Summer Storm (in my sig) is showing free over there?
> 
> Thanks muchly!!
> 
> Oh, and good luck everyone - I've reported you.


Summer Storm is free.


----------



## jasonzc

Good to see our efforts are paying off for some. Here are my free books:

Ultimate Hustle Primer - Free
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ultimate-hustle-primer-jason-z-christie/1113049376

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Ultimate-Hustle-Primer/book-S-2sEHzwrUWhuxOlo2Mzow/page1.html

Report URL: http://www.amazon.com/An-Ultimate-Hustle-Primer-ebook/dp/B0091YXEUY/#

Self-Publishing Tips and Tricks - Free
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/self-publishing-tips-and-tricks-jason-z-christie/1114044223

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Self-Publishing-Tips-and-Tricks/book-Opd4UHKBB0Se5GdvRwab6A/page1.html

Report URL: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AL3XXT6#

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## ekkert

can you repost the links?
i keep getting broken ones.


----------



## DaveW7

Hi, I've reported the last couple of pages and will keep clicking on new posts. I'd very much appreciate help with mine.

*Not free*
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BFXTIJ0

*Free*
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-shift-of-numbers-david-warrington/1107483977?ean=9781470930615
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-shift-of-numbers/id481297853?mt=11

Thanks!


----------



## AithneJarretta

Caught up. 

For some reason Amazon is not making Claire: the Lost Fae free. *sigh*

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Claire-the-Lost-Fae-ebook/dp/B0078Y5UII

Free @ Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Claire-the-Lost-Fae/book-NWalEc1hA0-L94oIEvdtLg/page1.html?s=G9Xf8lrqmUC2kltt3VKnzA&r=1

Thanks for your help.

~ Aithne


----------



## wizard1231

Oh boy. The UK just went back to paid! Here we go again. 

UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008QQ60BI

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/land-of-shadows-gunzel/1112304642?ean=2940045056175
Free: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/250530
Free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Land-of-Shadows/book-AQOeU2XNzkGezaUDCYRXNw/page1.html?s=PA4EUyHyhUmIWAAE1BIusA&r=2
Free: https://itunes.apple.com/book/id576480650?mt=11
Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QQ60BI


----------



## VickiT

trublue said:


> BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897
> 
> PLS REPORT HERE
> 
> Amazon CA. http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin? s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358315028&sr=1-1


Trublue, are you free in CA yet?


----------



## VickiT

Thanks to all. Mine is now free in the US.  (The other will have to wait.)

Caught up with the reporting. Some had already gone free, so that was good.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Hi, everyone,

I'm trying to get sword bearer price matched again to free.

In the USA:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XXHQLY

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/sword-bearer/id544781616?mt=11

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Sword-Bearer-Young-Adult-Epic/book-0uGh9hXvaU2K_UXkUSmnYQ/page1.html?s=D-heE0R0FkGMHiE-ODyymw&r=4

And in the UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006XXHQLY

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/sword-bearer/id544781616?mt=11

Thanks for all the help, and I'll be reporting everyone else's.

Teddy


----------



## Amy Corwin

As always, any help is appreciated:

A Fall of Silver is FREE HERE: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/279463

It is not free on Amazon, here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B6EZBAS

Thank you again.


----------



## Cody Young

Please help me to make this one free 
http://www.amazon.com/Johnny-Doesnt-Champagne-Vampires-ebook/dp/B0061YB77E
It's been free for ages at Barnes and Noble and other retailers 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/johnny-doesnt-drink-champagne-cody-young/1107395308?ean=2940032834885


----------



## JTCochrane

Hi everyone. I need a little help. I was free in the UK until this weekend and then they took it off of free.

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00332FF8O/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0QJAZBF6CNDGRDRBWY24&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=358549767&pf_rd_i=468294

Nook:
http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/max-and-the-gatekeeper-by-james-todd-cochrane/2940045093439

I hit everyone on the last couple of pages. Also don't know if you know but instead of B&N, I found the site http://uk.nook.com. A site just for UK nook books, it might help for amazon uk a little better, but not sure.


----------



## JTCochrane

Hi everyone. I need a little help. I was free in the UK until this weekend and then they took it off of free.

Amazon: UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00332FF8O/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0QJAZBF6CNDGRDRBWY24&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=358549767&pf_rd_i=468294

Nook:
http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/max-and-the-gatekeeper-by-james-todd-cochrane/2940045093439

I hit everyone on the last couple of pages. Also don't know if you know but instead of B&N, I found the site http://uk.nook.com. A site just for UK nook books, it might help for amazon uk a little better, but not sure.

I might as well go for Canada. 

http://www.amazon.ca/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361820163&sr=8-1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/max-and-the-gatekeeper-james-todd-cochrane/1102630477?ean=2940045093439&itm=1&usri=max+and+the+gatekeeper

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper/book-6DStvSVgCE--Q4gLebwzIA/page1.html


----------



## philstern

Here's the free copy of A Time For Ryda on Smashwords:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/95175

And here it is on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/A-Time-For-Ryda-ebook/dp/B00571L5YM/ref=la_B0056W4OQ8_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1361829381&sr=1-5


----------



## VickiT

Caught up again. Good luck, all.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Thanks everyone. It's now price-matched to free in the US, still not in the UK.

Sword Bearer in the UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006XXHQLY

Price match to:

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/sword-bearer/id544781616?mt=11

Thanks for all the help, and I'll be reporting everyone else's.

Teddy


----------



## Hopeful Writer

.


----------



## siduri

I reported all the books on the previous page of this post. Many of them were free already, so woo! It's working!

For those of you who are having difficulty: I have heard that Amazon does not price-match for Smashwords. Barnes and Noble seems to be the best link for getting Amazon to price-match. That said, here are my links and I'm very grateful to everybody who helps me out!

The Amazon link (not free) to report: http://amzn.com/B00BGV3IQU

The B&N link where it is free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-lady-of-roch-shan-shannon-phillips/1114675798

Thank you!


----------



## wilmabeast12

Hello,

here is my book if you could help me? I'll go back and help report people's for free till I get to already free ones:

AMAZON LOCATIONS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Coming-Horde-Barbarian-ebook/dp/B00BE9N8FA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361982126&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/The-Coming-Horde-Barbarian-ebook/dp/B00BE9N8FA/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1361982255&sr=8-6&keywords=ELMORE+DEVILLE

IS FREE ON BARNES AND NOBLE HERE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-coming-horde-episode-1-elmore-deville/1114675593?ean=2940044321083


----------



## JTCochrane

I posted for everyone since my last post.

Thanks everyone. I am free in the UK agains but still trying to get Canada

http://www.amazon.ca/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361820163&sr=8-1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/max-and-the-gatekeeper-james-todd-cochrane/1102630477?ean=2940045093439&itm=1&usri=max+and+the+gatekeeper

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper/book-6DStvSVgCE--Q4gLebwzIA/page1.html


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

Hi, all!

I'd really appreciate any help in getting my book, _Night Bells_, free on Amazon!

It's free at Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/287405

It's NOT free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Night-Primoris-System-Niflheim-ebook/dp/B0093MV3JS/

Thanks so much! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## scottmarlowe

What am I missing here... One of my books got price-matched down to 99 cents on Amazon b/c it was 99 cents elsewhere. Cool. No problem as far as I'm concerned.

However, Amazon just sent me an email saying that b/c the title is a lesser price elsewhere that my Amazon price has to be the same or lower or they'll yank my title.

Is this just one of those arbitrary, "if they happen to notice" sort of things? Because I see other titles price-matched down to free (as the topic of this thread corroborates) which are as much as $4.95 elsewhere. Amazon seems ok with some price-matching but not all, I guess.


----------



## djnash

Quick question...

With D2D I can list a book as free for Kobo and iTunes, but not Nook. The only way I can get a free price on B&N is to go via SmashWords, but I would rather keep everything with D2D than manage both sites. Bearing in mind I am in the UK, how likely am I to get Amazon to pricematch if it is only free on Kobo and iTunes, and 99c on Nook?

Thanks.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

I'm in. Please help make my Vampira book free on Amazon. It's free on smashwords. Going down this page to assist you all now. 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/288339 Free on Smashwords
http://www.amazon.com/Cries-Vampira-Horror-Werewolf-ebook/dp/B004CRTF1M/ Not free on Amazon

Thanks all!


----------



## Randy M.

My short story, Eternal, just went perma-free on Amazon after 5 months free on Smashwords. Better late than never.


----------



## be_the_spark

I have just done some reporting for you all. Now I'm wondering if anyone will help me with mine? 
I've been reporting the free prices for about two weeks now - something has happened on Amazon.com as I'm getting free price-match downloads on my sales report every day, but the book is still showing as full price on the website. I've no idea what's going on there, but if anyone could report these links for me, that would be great!

Not free and want to be free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009Z2QOL8

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/creepy-christmas-jaimie-admans/1114512472?ean=2940044300552
Also free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Creepy-Christmas/book-tJNRymyq3EKZunzXKz6F8Q/page1.html?s=NbqFJHOzakW54pR7zWmx5A&r=1

And the same on Amazon UK: Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009Z2QOL8

Free: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/creepy-christmas-by-jaimie-admans/2940044300552

Thank you so much, everyone!
(As a sidenote, does anyone know why I'm getting free price-match downloads and why the book is in the free chart when it isn't showing as free? I can't work out what's going on with it!)


----------



## trublue

I CAN'T FREAKING BELIEVE AMAZON UN FREE ME AGAIN!!!
SO PISSED.

Pls report me and I will report you. This is getting so...argh!

FREE ON Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

PLS REPORT HERE

Amazon CA. http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin? s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358315028&sr=1-1

PLS REPORT HERE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1362272023&sr=1-1


----------



## trublue

Ok, I'm all caught up. And Vicki, no luck in CA and now UK is back to pay.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

be_the_spark said:


> I have just done some reporting for you all. Now I'm wondering if anyone will help me with mine?
> I've been reporting the free prices for about two weeks now - something has happened on Amazon.com as I'm getting free price-match downloads on my sales report every day, but the book is still showing as full price on the website. I've no idea what's going on there, but if anyone could report these links for me, that would be great!
> 
> Not free and want to be free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009Z2QOL8
> 
> Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/creepy-christmas-jaimie-admans/1114512472?ean=2940044300552
> Also free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Creepy-Christmas/book-tJNRymyq3EKZunzXKz6F8Q/page1.html?s=NbqFJHOzakW54pR7zWmx5A&r=1
> 
> This is free on Amazon now!
> 
> And the same on Amazon UK: Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009Z2QOL8
> 
> Free: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/creepy-christmas-by-jaimie-admans/2940044300552
> 
> Thank you so much, everyone!
> (As a sidenote, does anyone know why I'm getting free price-match downloads and why the book is in the free chart when it isn't showing as free? I can't work out what's going on with it!)


----------



## Andrew Mullek

Trublue, I can relate. I still haven't gotten it free on UK yet. Here are my still stubborn links.

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360583455&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.ca/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360583697&sr=8-1

Free on:
Amazon.com - http://www.amazon.com/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360583738&sr=8-1&keywords=he+used+a+stone

B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/he-used-a-stone-andrew-mullek/1113845513?ean=2940045060967

Thanks for your help,
Andrew


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Still not free in the UK. Any help reporting the free price appreciated.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006XXHQLY

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/sword-bearer/id544781616?mt=11

Teddy


----------



## be_the_spark

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> I have just done some reporting for you all. Now I'm wondering if anyone will help me with mine?
> I've been reporting the free prices for about two weeks now - something has happened on Amazon.com as I'm getting free price-match downloads on my sales report every day, but the book is still showing as full price on the website. I've no idea what's going on there, but if anyone could report these links for me, that would be great!
> 
> Not free and want to be free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009Z2QOL8
> 
> Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/creepy-christmas-jaimie-admans/1114512472?ean=2940044300552
> Also free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Creepy-Christmas/book-tJNRymyq3EKZunzXKz6F8Q/page1.html?s=NbqFJHOzakW54pR7zWmx5A&r=1
> 
> This is free on Amazon now!
> 
> And the same on Amazon UK: Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009Z2QOL8
> 
> Free: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/creepy-christmas-by-jaimie-admans/2940044300552
> 
> Thank you so much, everyone!
> (As a sidenote, does anyone know why I'm getting free price-match downloads and why the book is in the free chart when it isn't showing as free? I can't work out what's going on with it!)


Sean, are you seriously seeing it as free on amazon.com? This is what I don't understand - I'm seeing it as $1.17. Whether I'm logged in or signed out of Amazon, I still see the price. I've asked friends to check for me and they still see the price, but it's in the free chart. I don't get it at all!

If anyone would carry on reporting the links for me, that would be great. Maybe it's just taking a while for things to catch up?


----------



## Carry Lada

Free on Smashwords:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/291395

Not Free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Very-Ugly-Story-ebook/dp/B00AGXN7II/

Please make Free.

Thanks!


----------



## trublue

Reported everyone.
Carry, I don't think they price match to SW


----------



## Carry Lada

trublue said:


> Reported everyone.
> Carry, I don't think they price match to SW


Thanks.

I tried to put it on B&N yesterday and it wouldn't let me. 

Oh well...

I will figure it out.

Thanks again.


----------



## trublue

Carry,

Try draft2digtal

Much,much, faster than SW


----------



## Carry Lada

trublue said:


> Carry,
> 
> Try draft2digtal
> 
> Much,much, faster than SW


Thanks! I will give it a try.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

be_the_spark said:


> Sean, are you seriously seeing it as free on amazon.com? This is what I don't understand - I'm seeing it as $1.17. Whether I'm logged in or signed out of Amazon, I still see the price. I've asked friends to check for me and they still see the price, but it's in the free chart. I don't get it at all!
> 
> If anyone would carry on reporting the links for me, that would be great. Maybe it's just taking a while for things to catch up?


Yes, Free to me! I just downloaded a copy, too. 

Creepy Christmas [Kindle Edition]

Jaimie Admans (Author)4.1 out of 5 stars See all reviews (13 customer reviews)Digital List Price:$0.99 What's this? Kindle Price:$0.00 includes free wireless delivery via Amazon WhispernetYou Save:$0.99 (100%)


----------



## be_the_spark

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> Yes, Free to me! I just downloaded a copy, too.
> 
> Creepy Christmas [Kindle Edition]
> 
> Jaimie Admans (Author)4.1 out of 5 stars See all reviews (13 customer reviews)Digital List Price:$0.99 What's this? Kindle Price:$0.00 includes free wireless delivery via Amazon WhispernetYou Save:$0.99 (100%)


Thank you so much, Sean - for checking and for downloading a copy!


----------



## Scott Haworth

I've gone over the last few pages and reported everyone who wasn't free yet. Here is the book I'm trying to make free.

Not free on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Moonlighting-ebook/dp/B00BL3XXH2/

Not Free on Amazon.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Moonlighting-ebook/dp/B00BL3XXH2/

Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Dark-Moonlighting/book-SZB9QYwPw0mgV3BI7ixX_g/page1.html?s=9AitVJajuUmXktnGHbpVew&r=1

Thanks!


----------



## trublue

I AM FREE IN UK AGAIN!!!

THANKS GUYS


----------



## JTCochrane

Hi,

Reported everyone since my last post.

I'm still trying for Canada. Those Hosers!

http://www.amazon.ca/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361820163&sr=8-1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/max-and-the-gatekeeper-james-todd-cochrane/1102630477?ean=2940045093439&itm=1&usri=max+and+the+gatekeeper

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper/book-6DStvSVgCE--Q4gLebwzIA/page1.html


----------



## avwrite

Hi Everyone,

I've reported the ones that haven't been free. I'm trying to go permafree for the first book in my series, _Halfkinds_.

NOT Free Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM/

FREE
Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halfkinds-volume-1-andrew-vu/1114586917

Itunes





Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact/book-xrD-sMXDBUa53oST9k832A/page1.html?s=oShoGPCPaUSsXT7C1AF_Xw&r=1

Please report if you can, I'd greatly appreciate it and will continue checking the boards to report free links. Thanks!

Andy


----------



## Matthew.Iden

Would dearly like some help pushing A REASON TO LIVE free.

*Amazon*
http://www.amazon.com/Reason-Marty-Singer-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0081MW9LM/

*Kobo*
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Reason-to-Live/book-Pq-lzL559kGsCJWc-_CHeg/page1.html

*iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-reason-to-live/id555717832?mt=11

Many thanks!
Matt


----------



## TPiperbrook

Trying to make the first book in my series FREE. Thanks in advance for the help!!



NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Contamination-Prequel-Post-Apocalyptic-Zombie-ebook/dp/B00ADEJGNK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362777868&sr=8-1&keywords=contamination+piperbrook

FREE on BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/contamination-prequel-tw-piperbrook/1114770638?ean=2940044343399

FREE on KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Contamination/book-EDep93puXkmvdXBrE0vpQQ/page1.html?s=QEya1D-yXkW23u-DS3rszA&r=2


----------



## Carry Lada

*Not Free on Amazon:* http://www.amazon.com/A-Very-Ugly-Story-ebook/dp/B00AGXN7II/

*Free on KOBO:* http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Very-Ugly-Story/book-HTnEZGcx9UC2iMIm_76ozw/page1.html?s=Xi5DTjWSX0OrdW9e7U7OwQ&r=2

Please make Free.

Thanks!


----------



## brianrowe

My novel HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME is currently FREE on Kobo. If anyone could alert Amazon, I would be grateful!! Here are the links...

HBTM on KOBO
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Happy-Birthday-to-Me/book-4kc9kgubLEyS1nKLtYpAJQ/page1.html?s=1SVA53ypWESTYQlEyWqHWQ&r=1

HBTM on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Happy-Birthday-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B004VF69C8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1363016994&sr=8-7&keywords=Brian+Rowe

Thank you!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> I'm in. Please help make my Vampira book free on Amazon. It's free on smashwords. Going down this page to assist you all now.
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/288339 Free on Smashwords
> http://www.amazon.com/Cries-Vampira-Horror-Werewolf-ebook/dp/B004CRTF1M/ Not free on Amazon
> 
> Thanks all!


Still waiting. Pushing all free today now. Thanks!

DONE:
----------------------------
My novel HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME is currently FREE on Kobo. If anyone could alert Amazon, I would be grateful!! Here are the links...

HBTM on KOBO
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Happy-Birthday-to-Me/book-4kc9kgubLEyS1nKLtYpAJQ/page1.html?s=1SVA53ypWESTYQlEyWqHWQ&r=1

HBTM on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Happy-Birthday-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B004VF69C8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1363016994&sr=8-7&keywords=Brian+Rowe

Thank you!

Not Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/A-Very-Ugly-Story-ebook/dp/B00AGXN7II/

Free on KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Very-Ugly-Story/book-HTnEZGcx9UC2iMIm_76ozw/page1.html?s=Xi5DTjWSX0OrdW9e7U7OwQ&r=2

Please make Free.


----------



## Adam Poe

Took me almost 2 hours to catch up as I forgot about the thread somewhat 

Our free book has reverted to paid in the UK for some reason. If everyone (especially those with UK Amazon accounts) could go here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-ebook/dp/B007Q4JDEM/

And report it as free with either of these links:
Nook-UK: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/twin-souls-nevermore-book-1-by-ka-poe/2940045120722
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-1/book-CxPTKvzF00-FGxJcgI7wDQ/page1.html?s=HkqhNq3sZkeiQ3A7mZwi_w&r=1

That would be great! It went back paid at the worst possible time, 5 days before a free promo post from bookbub  -- Here's hoping!


----------



## dalya

EDIT: free now, thanks!


----------



## Adam Poe

Done ^^^^


----------



## Carry Lada

*Free on B&N:* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-very-ugly-story-carry-lada/1114796289?ean=2940044350922

*Free on KOBO:* http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Very-Ugly-Story/book-HTnEZGcx9UC2iMIm_76ozw/page1.html?s=Xi5DTjWSX0OrdW9e7U7OwQ&r=2

*Not Free on Amazon:* http://www.amazon.com/A-Very-Ugly-Story-ebook/dp/B00AGXN7II/

Please report as Free.

Thanks!


----------



## avwrite

Reported the last few pages,

Still trying to get mine free, any help would be appreciated!!!

NOT Free Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM/

FREE
Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halfkinds-volume-1-andrew-vu/1114586917

Itunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/halfkinds-volume-1-contact/id604205582

Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact/book-xrD-sMXDBUa53oST9k832A/page1.html?s=oShoGPCPaUSsXT7C1AF_Xw&r=1

Andy


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

Beacon (part I)

Needs to be free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AMLK2KA
...and Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AMLK2KA
and on Amazon Canada: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00AMLK2KA

*Currently free* on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Beacon-Part-I/book-VVLOPdMtCUSYgq3JHH-g4A/page1.html?s=tD5_bGfBcEehpd36eozMyw&r=1

It's also on B&N, but not free, so don't report it just yet.

I'll go back and report some of you folks -- avwrite; just got you.


----------



## trublue

Reported everyone, pls report me. I feel like CA is never gonna price match
FREE ON Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

PLS REPORT HERE

Amazon CA. http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin? s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358315028&sr=1-1


----------



## A.D. Bloom

I just reported a whole bunch of you. 
Please help me make "the Bone Blade Girl" free on amazon.

It's free at B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-bone-blade-girl-ad-bloom/1114769442?ean=2940044334625

And it's free at Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Bone-Blade-Girl/book-KTGU1-Kuu0y5piAzmhwWcA/page1.html

Please REPORT my book free at AMAZON:
http://www.amazon.com/Bone-Blade-Girl-Stitch-ebook/dp/B0077CZK7M

Thanks!!!


----------



## dalya

Reported.


----------



## Adam Poe

Caught up.

Our free book has reverted to paid in the UK for some reason. If everyone (especially those with UK Amazon accounts) could go here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-ebook/dp/B007Q4JDEM/

And report it as free with either of these links:
Nook-UK: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/twin-souls-nevermore-book-1-by-ka-poe/2940045120722
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-1/book-CxPTKvzF00-FGxJcgI7wDQ/page1.html?s=HkqhNq3sZkeiQ3A7mZwi_w&r=1

That would be great! It went back paid at the worst possible time, 5 days before a free promo post from bookbub -- Here's hoping!


----------



## joannamaz

Ok I reported the last few pages. I got a question. If my book is already price matched and I decided to change the categories, so in that case I have to publish it again, will the price match stay or do I have to report it again and again until Amazon will price match it again?

Thank you!


----------



## avwrite

joannamaz said:


> Ok I reported the last few pages. I got a question. If my book is already price matched and I decided to change the categories, so in that case I have to publish it again, will the price match stay or do I have to report it again and again until Amazon will price match it again?
> 
> Thank you!


I think republishing it will not affect the price match. I had a book price matched at $2.99, and when I raised the price to $3.99 and republished on KDP, it was still price matched at $2.99. I would think the same logic applies (that republishing won't effect it), but I haven't tried it for a free book. Take my advice with caution.

Andy


----------



## joannamaz

Thank you Andy, yes my book is free so I just want to be sure before I make any changes


----------



## TPiperbrook

TPiperbrook said:


> Trying to make the first book in my series FREE. Thanks in advance for the help!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Contamination-Prequel-Post-Apocalyptic-Zombie-ebook/dp/B00ADEJGNK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362777868&sr=8-1&keywords=contamination+piperbrook
> 
> FREE on BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/contamination-prequel-tw-piperbrook/1114770638?ean=2940044343399
> 
> FREE on KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Contamination/book-EDep93puXkmvdXBrE0vpQQ/page1.html?s=QEya1D-yXkW23u-DS3rszA&r=2


I reported everyone on the last few pages that still wasn't free. Still trying myself. Would appreciate any help in reporting!

Thanks a lot everybody!

Editing to include itunes link.

FREE on itunes:


----------



## DaveW7

Done the ones I can find that are still not free. My last book went for free on Amazon.com, thanks for reporting it 

Have one more, will keep reporting new posts.

*Not free*

http://www.amazon.com/Living-When-Cant-Sleep-ebook/dp/B00BQ4D0N8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0

*Free*

Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/living-is-for-when-you-cant-get-to-sleep-bj-warrington/1105734851?ean=9781447581659

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/living-is-for-when-you-cant/id443351503?mt=11


----------



## AriadneW

I am trying to do the same thing, I'll go back and report others as well to price match

Not free http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Boss-Book-ebook/dp/B00BIQW490/

Free Nook http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hot-for-the-boss-ariadne-wayne/1114770134?ean=2940044340091

Free Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=9781621541301


----------



## Shaun4

*Not Free:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008REKSE4
*Free:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stray-woods-shaun-tennant/1113036700?ean=2940044948235

Also, *Not Free:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AQAV7YC
*Free:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-machine-shaun-tennant/1114045498?ean=2940044204256

Thanks everyone!


----------



## avwrite

I'm finally free! Thanks Kindleboard-ers. I went back and re-submitted for those who haven't gotten it yet.

Feel free to check out a copy of my novel:

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM


----------



## Carry Lada

avwrite said:


> I'm finally free! Thanks Kindleboard-ers. I went back and re-submitted for those who haven't gotten it yet.
> 
> Feel free to check out a copy of my novel:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM


Congratulations! 

How long did it take you?

---------------------------------------------------

I'm still trying to make mine free.

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-very-ugly-story-carry-lada/1114796289?ean=2940044350922

Free on KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Very-Ugly-Story/book-HTnEZGcx9UC2iMIm_76ozw/page1.html?s=Xi5DTjWSX0OrdW9e7U7OwQ&r=2

Not Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/A-Very-Ugly-Story-ebook/dp/B00AGXN7II/

Please report as Free.

Thanks!


----------



## avwrite

Carry Lada said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> How long did it take you?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm still trying to make mine free.
> 
> Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-very-ugly-story-carry-lada/1114796289?ean=2940044350922
> 
> Free on KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Very-Ugly-Story/book-HTnEZGcx9UC2iMIm_76ozw/page1.html?s=Xi5DTjWSX0OrdW9e7U7OwQ&r=2
> 
> Not Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/A-Very-Ugly-Story-ebook/dp/B00AGXN7II/
> 
> Please report as Free.
> 
> Thanks!


Done! It took me about 2 weeks. I've been monitoring others on the board too, and it seems like it fluctuates. Some get it a few days after, some get it a few weeks. My advice is just to stay patient and persistent.


----------



## Carry Lada

avwrite said:


> Done! It took me about 2 weeks. I've been monitoring others on the board too, and it seems like it fluctuates. Some get it a few days after, some get it a few weeks. My advice is just to stay patient and persistent.


Thanks!


----------



## TJHudson

I've got this book that was free but now I think it has reverted to paid -

http://www.amazon.com/The-House-Charred-Earth-ebook/dp/B008JHVP4G/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-House-Charred-Earth-ebook/dp/B008JHVP4G/

I'm not sure what its exact status is on the .com store as I'm based in England. Any help with reporting would be greatly appreciated. It's free at -

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-house-charred-earth-1/id604927277?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/charred-earth-1-tj-hudson/1114305850?ean=2940044712959
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-House/book-wYu-mOfi10i4sLVovEFlRg/page1.html?s=QYeiG7nt9EST46napdLr0Q&r=2


----------



## Hildred

Finally caught up with everybody where I could. Wee! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## RichardBrown

Still trying to get this one free. Please help! 

FREE
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dead-highways-richard-brown/1114769289?ean=2940045132213
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Dead-Highways-Episode-The-Post/book-F7GVeICG_kysNbrv2fZmPg/page1.html?s=OgCwJQXXq066E6cWJIoMjQ&r=2

Not FREE
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Highways-Post-Apocalyptic-Survival-ebook/dp/B00AH4E6SG/ref=la_B0051CHCSA_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1363886686&sr=1-4
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dead-Highways-Post-Apocalyptic-Survival-ebook/dp/B00AH4E6SG/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1363886727&sr=1-3

Thanks to everyone who reports. I will run back through the last few pages and report anyone who isn't free yet.


----------



## Scott Haworth

Just reported those who weren't free yet for the last few pages. I've got two books that I'm trying to make free on amazon:

Abraham Lincoln's Lie: Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Abraham-Lincolns-Lie/book-dILW-8R0rkCfkIvOMmwY0A/page1.html?s=trwsPvAXhke-qtsLf7NKbw&r=3

Not Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Abraham-Lincolns-Lie-ebook/dp/B007GBJCHS/

American Liberation Front: Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/American-Liberation-Front/book--sY9NDJJD0eUiwqYOLGtrw/page1.html?s=trwsPvAXhke-qtsLf7NKbw&r=2

Not Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/American-Liberation-Front-ebook/dp/B007GN3XSK/

Thanks!


----------



## Shaun4

Caught up! Still hoping for these:



Shaun4 said:


> *Not Free:*
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008REKSE4
> *Free:*
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stray-woods-shaun-tennant/1113036700?ean=2940044948235
> 
> Also, *Not Free:*
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AQAV7YC
> *Free:*
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-machine-shaun-tennant/1114045498?ean=2940044204256
> 
> Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lancer79

Reporting each day.
Thanks for reporting mine:

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/search-for-the-pirates-treasure-gerry-gaston/1104317425

NOT Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Search-Pirates-Treasure-ebook/dp/B0097X0EY8


----------



## K. P. Alexander

Looks like Amazon.co.uk reverted my book back to paid. 
Worse yet, someone actually bought it... not how I wanted to get my first sale... 

NOT Free:
Amazon.co.uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358527325&sr=8-1
Amazon.ca
http://www.amazon.ca/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358527353&sr=8-1

Free:
Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358527018&sr=8-1&keywords=artifice+episode+one
Barnes & Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1114043300
Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Artifice/book-CCBDL74tIUS9qFtCUntk4Q/page1.html?s=QSOML-4vfk6BtbT_bgBhiA&r=1

Thanks, everyone. 
Also, sorry to you for taking your $0.99, random person.


----------



## TPiperbrook

Reported everyone I could see who wasn't free yet.

I've been at it for about 3 weeks so far but no luck. I even tried raising and then lowering the price. Hoping that it goes free soon! Thanks for any help or advice!

NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Contamination-Prequel-Post-Apocalyptic-Zombie-ebook/dp/B00ADEJGNK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362777868&sr=8-1&keywords=contamination+piperbrook

FREE on itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/contamination-prequel/id611407391?mt=11

FREE on BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/contamination-prequel-tw-piperbrook/1114770638?ean=2940044343399

FREE on KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Contamination/book-EDep93puXkmvdXBrE0vpQQ/page1.html?s=QEya1D-yXkW23u-DS3rszA&r=2


----------



## trublue

Reported everyone, pls report me. I feel like CA is never gonna price match FREE ON Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1? s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

PLS REPORT HERE

Amazon CA. http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin? s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358315028&sr=1-1


----------



## SBJones

I could use some help getting the first novel of my trilogy free. Thank you.

FREE
Barnes and Noble http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-eternal-gateway-book-one-sb-jones/1114821429?ean=2940044360204

NOT FREE
Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00572MWYS


----------



## Carry Lada

I'm still trying to make mine free.

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-very-ugly-story-carry-lada/1114796289?ean=2940044350922

Free on KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/A-Very-Ugly-Story/book-HTnEZGcx9UC2iMIm_76ozw/page1.html?s=Xi5DTjWSX0OrdW9e7U7OwQ&r=2

Not Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/A-Very-Ugly-Story-ebook/dp/B00AGXN7II/

Please report as 0.00.

Pretty please with sugar on top. 

Thanks to everyone who reports as 0.00.

Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## be_the_spark

Just done loads of catching up and reported links for everyone who hasn't gone free yet!

I'm still struggling with Amazon UK. It's free on .com, but I've been reporting the UK links for weeks now and nothing!
I'd be so grateful if anyone would help me with this:

Not free on Amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009Z2QOL8
Free on Nook UK: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/creepy-christmas-by-jaimie-admans/2940044300552

Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## djnash

Hi everyone. I've done some going back over the last week or so, and would like some help for my title please.

It's not free on Amazon US here...
http://www.amazon.com/Firestone-Talgard-Series-1-ebook/dp/B009BTMKFY

and is free on Kobo here...
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Firestone-Talgard-Series-1/book-FbAepPzy3EWUmR00QqDHMw/page1.html

and Apple here...
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id621676290

Also, if UK peeps could report the UK version here that's not free...
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Firestone-Talgard-Series-1-ebook/dp/B009BTMKFY

which is free on Kobo here...
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Firestone-Talgard-Series-1/book-FbAepPzy3EWUmR00QqDHMw/page1.html

and Apple here...
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id621676290

(I'm assuming the Kobo link is universal. If anyone has any problems with it, please let me know.)

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## evecarter

I'm also having problems getting my book 1 go free on Amazon. I've gone back the last few pages and clicked the ones that weren't free yet. Help would be highly appreciated. <3

Not Free on Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Deceived-part-New-York-ebook/dp/B00AD6YO44/

Free B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/deceived-eve-carter/1114770262

Free Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Deceived-Part-1-New-York/book-ieW_IDIHskSAQxH9QNPrNA/page1.html

Free iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/deceived-part-1-new-york/id610936162?mt=11


----------



## RichardBrown

Oooh, lots of new people to tattle on. Amazon taking their sweet time, as usual. Good luck to everyone.

FREE
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dead-highways-richard-brown/1114769289?ean=2940045132213
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Dead-Highways-Episode-The-Post/book-F7GVeICG_kysNbrv2fZmPg/page1.html?s=OgCwJQXXq066E6cWJIoMjQ&r=2

Not FREE
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Highways-Post-Apocalyptic-Survival-ebook/dp/B00AH4E6SG/ref=la_B0051CHCSA_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1363886686&sr=1-4
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dead-Highways-Post-Apocalyptic-Survival-ebook/dp/B00AH4E6SG/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1363886727&sr=1-3


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

Think you guys might be able to help me out with getting SLEDGE set to free? I've gone back and nudged along some of the ones that hadn't been price-matched yet.

*NOT FREE on Amazon:*  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A4N79C0[/url]

*FREE on Kobo:* http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Sledge/book-2lfTI9iDVUKtaI_flZF0OQ/page1.html?s=mFVyup9Ut0KJODOBQ4QPcg&r=1

THANKS!


----------



## Shaun4

Caught up again. Hopefully it works for one of you!
here's mine:



Shaun4 said:


> *Not Free:*
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008REKSE4
> *Free:*
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stray-woods-shaun-tennant/1113036700?ean=2940044948235
> 
> Also, *Not Free:*
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AQAV7YC
> *Free:*
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-machine-shaun-tennant/1114045498?ean=2940044204256
> 
> Thanks everyone!


----------



## brianrowe

Hello all!

I put up the first book in my Happy Birthday to Me series for free on Kobo about 25 days ago, and Amazon still hasn't price matched it. Could anyone alert Amazon to this? Thank you so much for your help!

*Happy Birthday to Me FREE on Kobo:*
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Happy-Birthday-to-Me/book-4kc9kgubLEyS1nKLtYpAJQ/page1.html?s=UlyHbKI9Rku8-v0Zm99dEg&r=5

*Happy Birthday to Me on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Happy-Birthday-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B004VF69C8/ref=sr_1_5_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1364606364&sr=8-5&keywords=Happy+birthday+to+me


----------



## jvin248

.
Here is my story "Sharp Peril"
.
FREE at Kobo books:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Sharp-Peril/book-6-7WBO1fGE2Nt5VkDbMskg/page1.html
.
NOT FREE at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Gemstone-Series-Sorcery-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00BV8IRP0
.
Thanks for the help!
.
.


----------



## Error404

Alright, here's my first experiment in making the first book in a YA series free:

Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hawthorn-Inn-The-Catalyst-Series/book-KbdVdsPKtkC3lSeolJk2Ow/page1.html?s=a5HxcWsX0kOuBsiZ-dFN4A&r=1

The offending Amazon not-free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BMVWE8M/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00BMVWE8M&linkCode=as2&tag=hewiyaanadau-20

 much obliged for any help!


----------



## Carry Lada

Thanks everyone. 

Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/A-Very-Ugly-Story-ebook/dp/B00AGXN7II/

Here is the timeline of my requests to make free on this thread: (I figure it might help someone)

March 08, 2013, 03:38:19 PM »

March 12, 2013, 03:05:04 PM »

March 19, 2013, 11:10:49 AM »

March 26, 2013, 04:56:54 AM »

1 Apr, 2013 9:08	680,727	$0.00 (FREE!)
1 Apr, 2013 8:06	680,727	$2.99

Hope this helps.

Thanks again. 
So it took me 24 days.


----------



## TPiperbrook

Thanks for the info Carry! I think we started reporting at the same time (24 days ago or so). I'm still paid but hoping to go free soon!

Could use any and all help in reporting, and I will continue to do the same for everyone who is not free yet! Thanks again!

NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Contamination-Prequel-Post-Apocalyptic-Zombie-ebook/dp/B00ADEJGNK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362777868&sr=8-1&keywords=contamination+piperbrook

FREE on itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/contamination-prequel/id611407391?mt=11

FREE on BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/contamination-prequel-tw-piperbrook/1114770638?ean=2940044343399

FREE on KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Contamination/book-EDep93puXkmvdXBrE0vpQQ/page1.html?s=QEya1D-yXkW23u-DS3rszA&r=2


----------



## Carry Lada

TPiperbrook said:


> Thanks for the info Carry! I think we started reporting at the same time (24 days ago or so). I'm still paid but hoping to go free soon!
> 
> Could use any and all help in reporting, and I will continue to do the same for everyone who is not free yet! Thanks again!
> 
> NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Contamination-Prequel-Post-Apocalyptic-Zombie-ebook/dp/B00ADEJGNK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362777868&sr=8-1&keywords=contamination+piperbrook
> 
> FREE on itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/contamination-prequel/id611407391?mt=11
> 
> FREE on BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/contamination-prequel-tw-piperbrook/1114770638?ean=2940044343399
> 
> FREE on KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Contamination/book-EDep93puXkmvdXBrE0vpQQ/page1.html?s=QEya1D-yXkW23u-DS3rszA&r=2


I reported yours at 0.00 again.

Good Luck!


----------



## TPiperbrook

I'm free!  Whoo hoo!  Thanks everybody for the help.

For reference, it took me about 25 days.


----------



## Carry Lada

TPiperbrook said:


> I'm free! Whoo hoo! Thanks everybody for the help.
> 
> For reference, it took me about 25 days.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## A.D. Bloom

I reported a whole bunch of you. 
Please help me make "the Bone Blade Girl" free on amazon.

It's free at itunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/the-bone-blade-girl/id609369720?mt=11

Please REPORT my book free at AMAZON:
http://www.amazon.com/Bone-Blade-Girl-Stitch-ebook/dp/B0077CZK7M

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

Just reported several of you....still no love on my end from the mighty 'Zon.

-----------------

Beacon (part I)

Needs to be free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AMLK2KA
...and Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AMLK2KA
and on Amazon Canada: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00AMLK2KA

*Currently free*...

...on iTunes: 




...and on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Beacon-Part-I/book-VVLOPdMtCUSYgq3JHH-g4A/page1.html?s=tD5_bGfBcEehpd36eozMyw&r=1

It's also on B&N, but not free, so don't report it just yet.

----------------


----------



## JTCochrane

Reported everyone I could find that wasn't free.  Good Luck!


----------



## olefish

I need some help.

Amazon us:http://www.amazon.com/Cross-Black-1-ebook/dp/B0095YE9H2/ref=la_B00ALARWY6_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365199633&sr=1-1

Amazon uk:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cross-Black-1-ebook/dp/B0095YE9H2/ref=la_B00ALARWY6_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365199633&sr=1-1

BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-cross-and-the-black-luwa-wande/1114821279?ean=2940044361997

kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Cross-and-Black-1/book-gEBpPPBx60GLMtOMWPpY5A/page1.html?s=4x6uUC90ME2z6_Eyb79Q7w&r=3


----------



## trublue

PLEASE SOMEONE TELL WHY AMAZON HAS TAKEN MY BOOK OFF FREE IN THE UK FOR THE
3RD TIME

I so not in the @%#!%@ mood for this.
Argh. Sorry its just been a really hard month and I'm really sick of the ups and downs.
Pls report me so I can be free

Hey, I reported above, please report me

FREE ON Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1? s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

PLS REPORT HERE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1


----------



## olefish

Did some reporting for you guys.


----------



## Adam Poe

Haven't been in this thread in a bit but backtracked as much as I had time for and reported. I think I have reported some of yours before but oh well. No harm in re-reporting as far as I know 

Good luck all!


----------



## Kwalker

Hello, I'm new to trying to go perma free

Link to FREE at Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Cornerstone/book-uEvOET8sNke5sJs4fQQqEw/page1.html
Link to need to be free at Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009K6K4V0


----------



## ProfessorPeter

I went back through the last few pages submitting feedback on every eBook that was not already free. It was amazing to see so many that were now free, this thread really works! Please consider sending similar feedback for my eBook:

Free on Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-epic-of-gilgamesh-the-teachings-of-siduri-and-how-siduris-ancient-advice-can-help-guide-us-to-a-happier-life-peter-dyr/1114971763?ean=2940044399181

Free on Sony:
https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/peter-dyr/the-epic-of-gilgamesh-the-teachings-of-siduri-and-how-siduri-s-ancient-advice-can-help-guide-us-to-a-happier-life/_/R-400000000000000990733

Free on Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Epic-Gilgamesh-Teachings-Siduri/book-IpZkMjdLhk2MY2duvZx96w/page1.html?s=BJweTGvCWE-ZUYrXMYrnng&r=1

NOT free on Amazon:
http://amzn.com/B00B5KFX06


----------



## 60865

Please free me ...
http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Eve-trilogy-ebook/product-reviews/B00AOGFK9G

is free on itunes

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/christmas-eve/id608002841?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

and all romance

https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-christmaseve-1145751-149.html

and kobo

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Christmas-Eve/book-fAtDLeLCaEyiUxeTPuQ2UQ/page1.html?s=ifAFN-Ywa0ed8BzKgbpDOA&r=2

how does one make it free on Barnes and nobles ?


----------



## S. Shine

Lady_O said:


> how does one make it free on Barnes and nobles ?


I had to go through smashwords because I'm in Europe, and maybe that is the only way to make it permafree at B&N.


----------



## E.T.

Any help will be greatly appreciated!

FREE on Barnes and Noble:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/cate-elizabeth-thorn/1114972824?ean=2940044396388

FREE on Kobo:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Cate-Care-Giver-Providing-Real/book-QPY4joDOzkCqVX9vDi3Ynw/page1.html?s=-yaev7tQBE6wtjc1DREivA&r=1

But NOT free on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Cate-Care-Giver-Providing-ebook/dp/B00BV0A3AU/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1365569506&sr=1-7

Thank you for helping out!


----------



## Error404

Alright, went back through the last few pages and freed everyone who wasn't already. Now my turn 

Amazon (not free): http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Wolf-Loup-Book-ebook/dp/B00BN1XJOE/ref=la_B00AT2M1RY_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1365605268&sr=1-3
Kobo (free): http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Shadow-Wolf-In-Loup-Book/book-g53MC5evA0271p04VAxYCw/page1.html?s=3DZfTTUClUOysHhc_heyag&r=1

I also have this troublesome one not going free, but I'm hoping the price change to $.99 will help:

Amazon (not free): http://www.amazon.com/Hawthorn-Inn-Catalyst-Book-ebook/dp/B00BMVWE8M/ref=la_B00BN2X2DG_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365605389&sr=1-1
Kobo (free): http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hawthorn-Inn-The-Catalyst-Series/book-KbdVdsPKtkC3lSeolJk2Ow/page1.html?s=a5HxcWsX0kOuBsiZ-dFN4A&r=1


----------



## Guest

Okay, I'm not sure how many of these you guys will be able to do, but anything would definitely be appreciated. If you can only do one, though, the amazon.co.uk link is probably the most important. I'll go up the thread a bit and do some of the last ones that were posted.

Thanks!

Sites where free:
http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wanderers-Outworlder-Part-ebook/dp/B008GQCPLM
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/300919
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Star-Wanderers-Outworlder-Part-I/book-cZYTJ5eMu0ygvl5SJhrSJQ/page1.html

Sites where not free (yet!):
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Star-Wanderers-Outworlder-Part-ebook/dp/B008GQCPLM
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B008GQCPLM
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B008GQCPLM
http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B008GQCPLM
https://www.amazon.it/dp/B008GQCPLM
https://www.amazon.es/dp/B008GQCPLM


----------



## Adam Poe

Not sure how this happened, but tonight...for the first time ever...Amazon reset our book from perma-free back to paid. Ugh! It ahs been free for months! If everyone could please report it a couple times (once each for the 2-3 major sites) that would be awesome!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-ebook/dp/B007Q4JDEM

---

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/twin-souls-ka-poe/1114042886?ean=2940045120722
Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/k-a-poe/twin-souls-nevermore-book-1/_/R-400000000000000885374
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-1/book-CxPTKvzF00-FGxJcgI7wDQ/page1.html?s=HkqhNq3sZkeiQ3A7mZwi_w&r=1
iStore: https://itunes.apple.com/book/id585943664?mt=11

I have just (re)reported Joe, Mac, ET, ladyO, and all the rest since my last post! Goodluck!


----------



## trublue

So, they put me back to free in the UK and took me off of free
In the US. I think Amazon enjoys screwing with me.
Pls report.

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1


----------



## MegHarris

Help! Amazon has been ignoring this book for about a month now. I'd appreciate any help I can get; will go back through the list and do some helping of my own. 

http://www.amazon.com/All-the-Way-ebook/dp/B0085BLN8O/

It's free here:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/all-the-way-ellen-fisher/1110984894?ean=2940033282371
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/all-the-way/id539107593?mt=11

Thanks!


----------



## dldkrypto

Amazon is ignoring putting my book perm-free. This is my first time trying it so any help would be appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/Snow-White-Trip-paranormal-ebook/dp/B0099THHCC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365699112&sr=8-1&keywords=snow+white+and+trip

it's free here-

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id623234011


----------



## sbaum4853

I also was booted out of permafree this morning and need to get back in. Will go back and start marking everyone else in the thread.

Here's me on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Homecoming-Masquerade-Girls-Wearing-ebook/dp/B0072X4ATA/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1365707990&sr=8-1&keywords=homecoming+masquerade

Here it is on B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-homecoming-masquerade-spencer-baum/1110027184


----------



## Buttonman88

Great

This is the crowd-sourcing I was looking for! Here's my back for scratching and I'll be sure and work my way through a few of yours in return.

I want to permafree

www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C047FUM *** UK AND IRELAND MEMBERS ***

www.amazon.com/dp/B00C047FUM *** USA MEMBERS *** *PERMAMATCHED!*

You can cite:

https://itunes.apple.com/ie/book/misisipi-part-1-more-storms/id630816761?mt=11

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Misisipi-Part-More-Storms-Comin/book-XWv4epoQpk6dKklypILpxA/page1.html?s=8UYPw8AzTE6Izx245KWVIA&r=1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/misisipi-part-1-michael-reilly/1114972980?ean=2940044401143

to do that.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## JTCochrane

I have a feeling this thread is going to get a lot of traffic today.

Not Free:

http://www.amazon.com/Centalpha-6-Part-I-ebook/dp/B009F1K6H2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1365711585&sr=1-1&keywords=Centalpha+6

Free:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/centalpha-6-part-i-james-todd-cochrane/1114052617?ean=2940044207004

Thanks.


----------



## Adam Poe

Just caught back up. Good luck to everyone trying to get matched after this reset..

Here's mine again.

"Not sure how this happened, but tonight...for the first time ever...Amazon reset our book from perma-free back to paid. Ugh! It ahs been free for months! If everyone could please report it a couple times (once each for the 2-3 major sites) that would be awesome!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-ebook/dp/B007Q4JDEM

---

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/twin-souls-ka-poe/1114042886?ean=2940045120722
Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/k-a-poe/twin-souls-nevermore-book-1/_/R-400000000000000885374
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Twin-Souls-Nevermore-Book-1/book-CxPTKvzF00-FGxJcgI7wDQ/page1.html?s=HkqhNq3sZkeiQ3A7mZwi_w&r=1
iStore: https://itunes.apple.com/book/id585943664?mt=11
"

Thanks!


----------



## Scott Haworth

Went through the last few pages and reported. Here's mine:

Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/College-Collage-ebook/dp/B00AZSNLC6/

Not Free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/College-Collage-ebook/dp/B00AZSNLC6/

Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/College-Collage/book-l1ap3C3L6U6F6oCs9XvmNA/page1.html?s=N8Wo8toEQUinZc9uqNUtwg&r=1

Free on Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id634727916

Thanks!


----------



## Buttonman88

Can anyone say how long it usually takes for the Amazon price-matching to kick-in after a permafree onslaught?

Cheers
Mike


----------



## A.A

I have my book free on .com and need it to go free on .co.uk (I have a freebie promotion booked - eek!)

This is the link to .uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dollhouse-The-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007PLAVH4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1

This is the link to the Apple freebie: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id629139133

I'll go and backtrack through this thread and report as many of you free as I can 

Edited to say: This thread must work as a lot of you I check, even on this page, are already free.

Edited April 29: I'm free... I've broken out... woo hoo! Will go and try to free as many of you others as I can


----------



## Vera Nazarian

I need this one to go perma-free at Amazon.

Here it is, NOT free, but NEEDS to be:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0073TY5BG/

And here it is FREE everywhere else:

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/three-names-of-the-hidden-god/id512682180?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Three-Names-of-Hidden-God/book-M7h6TZ-8sE2tkZi-JkMwyQ/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/vera-nazarian/three-names-of-the-hidden-god/_/R-400000000000000728056

Thanks!


----------



## olefish

I need some help from uk members.

Amazon uk http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cross-Black-1-ebook/dp/B0095YE9H2/ref=la_B00ALARWY6_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365199633&sr=1-1

BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-cross-and-the-black-luwa-wande/1114821279?ean=2940044361997

kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Cross-and-Black-1/book-gEBpPPBx60GLMtOMWPpY5A/page1.html?s=4x6uUC90ME2z6_Eyb79Q7w&r=3


----------



## seventhspell

I have three YA volumes free on Smashwords, kobo and nook, although the third one is taking its time to go free on kobo and nook, they are still .99 on Amazon if anyone is kind enough to report them free for me to Amazon, I will back track the thread to check who is still not free and 'report' at the Amazon link. I intend to have mine perma free .
Mine are [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Seven-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWZ9XFK[/url]
http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Seven-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWX7SGS
http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Three-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWZ9WEC


----------



## DaleMayer

Hi all,

I'll go the other posts and clicked to make them free. In the meantime, I'm trying to get my book -Tuesday's Child - http://amzn.com/B0056I5M22

It's free on iTunes here - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/tuesdays-child/id582089987?mt=11

And on Kobo here - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Tuesdays-Child/book-QISrQxPqJU2FM1zD_73_Iw/page1.html

I'm rather desperate to get this free if anyone can help!!

Dale


----------



## smallblondehippy

Could I have your help in making my short story free? I've reported all that weren't free on the last page or so. Thanks!

Report it here: http://www.amazon.com/The-Dragon-Maker-ebook/dp/B00BI7ZRDY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365944237&sr=1-1&keywords=the+dragon+maker

Links to report:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-dragon-maker-elizabeth-baxter/1114972193?ean=2940044392557




https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/296220


----------



## trublue

I reported everyone on this page who is not free yet.
Pls report me, I have been trying to be free in Canada forever. And the person who got taken off free over night, I know your pain.
Hang in there, hopefully its only a few days.

FREE
Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365964447&sr=1-5&keywords=lola+stvil

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Ok, you've all convinced me to make you all free  Clicking links like mad, but working backwards as I am sure the newer posts probably are still not free yet.

Here's mine if you would be so kind

Free at Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hard-Duty/book-uElcGy21bkysCPkJ_BiCpg/page1.html?s=CRXYcNlwukqAEbQ0iaGD8w&r=3

Not free at amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008WNRVRM

Thanks


----------



## trublue

Mark,

I just reported you. good luck


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

trublue said:


> Mark,
> 
> I just reported you. good luck


Thanks. This might sound silly, but it's scary making the book free. It's an experiment I want to try though despite losing some cash from that book.

I wonder, did you all notice when you click the links in this thread a lot of extra affiliate code etc is added? I have been taking it off because it will look really fishy to amazon when 10,000 free feedbacks arrive all from this thread in their analytics


----------



## trublue

Mark,

I think it will be fine. In the end Amazon will do what they want. And if you have more than one book, putting the first free is so worth it. When I wasn't free, I made money for a nice dinner. After I was free, I made rent for at least a year. So worth it


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

trublue said:


> Mark,
> 
> I think it will be fine. In the end Amazon will do what they want. And if you have more than one book, putting the first free is so worth it. When I wasn't free, I made money for a nice dinner. After I was free, I made rent for at least a year. So worth it


Thanks for the encouragement. Hoping for a good result in mailing list subs as well as new fans for the series. I received a nice email from a reader this morning. It was great to wake up to, but he wants book4 right now! I only started writing it last week.

Edit spelling


----------



## 60865

Hey, thanks to y'all ... I'm free, I'm free


----------



## David Adams

Hey all, went back and did the ones on the last page that weren't already free yet. 

If we could use this: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id635729952
or this: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Lacuna-Demons-of-Void-Lacuna/book--IXz-VNV5k2JsZTCMkup8w/page1.html?s=_buEGZ6wPk2_n559xSMRcw&r=1

To get these free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RZNR3Y/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006RZNR3Y/
http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006RZNR3Y/
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B006RZNR3Y/
http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006RZNR3Y/
http://www.amazon.it/dp/B006RZNR3Y/
http://www.amazon.es/dp/B006RZNR3Y/

That'd make my week/month, especially if it could go free in all regions (obviously the US is the most important but they are all cool!).


----------



## S. Shine

Could only do com and uk; no account for the others and apparently you need that. Hope it helps.


----------



## David Adams

S. Shine said:


> Could only do com and uk; no account for the others and apparently you need that. Hope it helps.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## trublue

Yay lady! Happy for you.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

David Adams said:


> Hey all, went back and did the ones on the last page that weren't already free yet.
> 
> If we could use this: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id635729952
> 
> To get these free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RZNR3Y/
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006RZNR3Y/
> http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006RZNR3Y/
> http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B006RZNR3Y/
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B006RZNR3Y/
> http://www.amazon.it/dp/B006RZNR3Y/
> http://www.amazon.es/dp/B006RZNR3Y/
> 
> That'd make my week/month, especially if it could go free in all regions (obviously the US is the most important but they are all cool!).


Reported. Good luck


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

Woohoo! Thanks everyone, I'm free in the U.S., but not the other regions just yet...

-----------------

Beacon (part I)

Needs to be on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AMLK2KA
and on Amazon Canada: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00AMLK2KA

*Currently free*...

...on iTunes: 




...and on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Beacon-Part-I/book-VVLOPdMtCUSYgq3JHH-g4A/page1.html?s=tD5_bGfBcEehpd36eozMyw&r=1


----------



## Buttonman88

Arrrgghhh! 5 days after I made my initial request, nothing happened. Can anyone say how long it took to kick it for them.

I swear to assist at least the next 10 posts after myself  I'm counting on you. You know who you are 

I want to permafree

www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C047FUM *** UK AND IRELAND MEMBERS *** *PERMAMATCHED!*

www.amazon.com/dp/B00C047FUM *** USA MEMBERS *** *PERMAMATCHED!*

You can cite:

https://itunes.apple.com/ie/book/misisipi-part-1-more-storms/id630816761?mt=11

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Misisipi-Part-More-Storms-Comin/book-XWv4epoQpk6dKklypILpxA/page1.html?s=8UYPw8AzTE6Izx245KWVIA&r=1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/misisipi-part-1-michael-reilly/1114972980?ean=2940044401143

to do that.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Buttonman88 said:


> Arrrgghhh! 5 days after I made my initial request, nothing happened. Can anyone say how long it took to kick it for them.
> 
> I swear to assist at least the next 10 posts after myself  I'm counting on you. You know who you are
> 
> I want to permafree
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C047FUM *** UK AND IRELAND MEMBERS ***
> 
> www.amazon.com/dp/B00C047FUM *** USA MEMBERS ***
> 
> You can cite:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/ie/book/misisipi-part-1-more-storms/id630816761?mt=11
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Misisipi-Part-More-Storms-Comin/book-XWv4epoQpk6dKklypILpxA/page1.html?s=8UYPw8AzTE6Izx245KWVIA&r=1
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/misisipi-part-1-michael-reilly/1114972980?ean=2940044401143
> 
> to do that.
> 
> Cheers
> Mike


Reported, good luck. Mine hasn't flipped to free either. I wonder if Amazon is getting wise?


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

I just went back and got several of you reported. I used your iTunes links exclusively, because iTunes seems to make the big difference.

For purposes of your metrics: about 32-34 days for me. My work debuted on iTunes two weeks out from when I started reporting.


----------



## trublue

I reported everyone on this page who is not free yet.
Pls report me, I have been trying to be free in Canada forever. And the person who got taken off free over night, I know your pain.
Hang in there, hopefully its only a few days.

FREE
Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365964447&sr=1-5&keywords=lola+stvil


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

trublue said:


> I reported everyone on this page who is not free yet.
> Pls report me, I have been trying to be free in Canada forever. And the person who got taken off free over night, I know your pain.
> Hang in there, hopefully its only a few days.
> 
> FREE
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1
> 
> BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1
> 
> NOT FREE
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Guardians-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365964447&sr=1-5&keywords=lola+stvil


Reported to the CA site, good luck mate.

EDIT: Mine went to free today. I found this blog with lots of places to list our perma free books. Might be useful to others so here isthe link: http://www.damimepub.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/the-best-free-ebook-sites-for-you-to-use.html


----------



## IAmDanMarshall

I am curious about how this free thing works. I haven't published my book yet, but plan to do so soon through Createspace and Smashwords. Once I list it for free on Smashwords, how long does that take to propagate to stores such as B&N? If I understand correctly, once it is free on B&N I can report a lower price on Amazon and they will match it? Once I decide to raise the price on Smashwords back to $3.99 how do I get Amazon to raise the price again so that it's no longer free?


----------



## Buttonman88

IAmDanMarshall said:


> I am curious about how this free thing works. I haven't published my book yet, but plan to do so soon through Createspace and Smashwords. Once I list it for free on Smashwords, how long does that take to propagate to stores such as B&N? If I understand correctly, once it is free on B&N I can report a lower price on Amazon and they will match it? Once I decide to raise the price on Smashwords back to $3.99 how do I get Amazon to raise the price again so that it's no longer free?


Dan
When you publish a free book on SW it is immediately free in the SW store. Smashwords ship to the various affiliates at different frequencies

See https://www.smashwords.com/dashboard/channelManager when ur logged in to SW for shipping days

Thereafter it takes time for each affiliate to review and release. In my experience, after shipping from SW, this is how fast the affiliates worked for me

Diesel and Kobo (within 7 days)
Barnes and Noble (7-10)
Apple (10-14)
Sony (14-2

i HAVE NO IDEA about how long it takes Amazon to pricematch (up or down). Just use the this thread to get help in price matching
Mike


----------



## trublue

Iamdan,

Amazon will price match to higher price no worries. It's getting them to price match to free that's a *itch.
But yes, that's how it's supposed to work. But they can take a few days o free you or months. Or never. It's worth it. Good luck.


----------



## IAmDanMarshall

Thanks for the info!


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

Hi, everyone!

My book, 'Night Bells', is finally free on Kobo (waiting for it to be free on BN). I've seen some of you have success with getting Amazon to price-match with Kobo, so I thought I'd put in my links again (didn't work when I just price-matched with SW). Thank you all for your help! I've gone back and reported those books which were not free in the last few pages. Thank you!

FREE:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Night-Bells/book-zPydSUdYDkWxUtB41peINw/page1.html?s=6OSYQogOZ0-0bYK-gcnHTw&r=2

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/Night-Primoris-System-Niflheim-ebook/dp/B0093MV3JS

Thank you SO much! I greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

L.M.Sherwin said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> My book, 'Night Bells', is finally free on Kobo (waiting for it to be free on BN). I've seen some of you have success with getting Amazon to price-match with Kobo, so I thought I'd put in my links again (didn't work when I just price-matched with SW). Thank you all for your help! I've gone back and reported those books which were not free in the last few pages. Thank you!
> 
> FREE:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Night-Bells/book-zPydSUdYDkWxUtB41peINw/page1.html?s=6OSYQogOZ0-0bYK-gcnHTw&r=2
> 
> NOT FREE:
> http://www.amazon.com/Night-Primoris-System-Niflheim-ebook/dp/B0093MV3JS
> 
> Thank you SO much! I greatly appreciate your help.


Reported. Luck to you.


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

markecooper said:


> Reported. Luck to you.


Thanks, Mark! I appreciate it!


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

Just a friendly bump to keep this in the first few pages for folks who might be looking for it! Hope everyone is having a great night! Good luck!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

L.M.Sherwin said:


> Just a friendly bump to keep this in the first few pages for folks who might be looking for it! Hope everyone is having a great night! Good luck!


Good idea and it gives me a chance to tell you my news. Book 1 of my scifi series went perma free yesterday. 24 hours later it's ranked #1 in both my categories of space opera and mil scifi! I want to thank you all for persuading me to try this with this thread.


----------



## David Adams

markecooper said:


> Good idea and it gives me a chance to tell you my news. Book 1 of my scifi series went perma free yesterday. 24 hours later it's ranked #1 in both my categories of space opera and mil scifi! I want to thank you all for persuading me to try this with this thread.


Awesome! Wow. That's pretty damn cool, fantastic result! 

Still can't get Demons free. Working on it though!


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

markecooper said:


> Good idea and it gives me a chance to tell you my news. Book 1 of my scifi series went perma free yesterday. 24 hours later it's ranked #1 in both my categories of space opera and mil scifi! I want to thank you all for persuading me to try this with this thread.


Wow! That is terrific news, Mark!! It's always nice to hear success stories like that. I don't want to get my hopes up for magical stuff when mine goes free, but it could certainly happen! Thanks for sharing your results with us!


----------



## seventhspell

Mine still are not free on Amazon although perma free on Smashwords, KOBO, NOOK etc, 
I'll list my books agian for anyone who wants to give it a try reporting for me. I think Amazon may have slowed down the process because I just checked and books I 'reported' as free last week from this thread still are not....
My Amazon links are
http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Seven-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWZ9XFK
http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Seven-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWX7SGS
http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Three-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWZ9WEC
Even if you only try to get the first one free for me that will be greatly appreciated.
Will check this thread for new comers in a day or so.


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

seventhspell said:


> Mine still are not free on Amazon although perma free on Smashwords, KOBO, NOOK etc,
> I'll list my books agian for anyone who wants to give it a try reporting for me. I think Amazon may have slowed down the process because I just checked and books I 'reported' as free last week from this thread still are not....
> My Amazon links are
> http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Seven-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWZ9XFK
> http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Seven-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWX7SGS
> http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Three-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWZ9WEC
> Even if you only try to get the first one free for me that will be greatly appreciated.
> Will check this thread for new comers in a day or so.


Just reported yours! Good luck to you! Yeah, if they've slowed it down, maybe they'll speed it back up soon!


----------



## Buttonman88

Post the free URLS and I'll help.



seventhspell said:


> Mine still are not free on Amazon although perma free on Smashwords, KOBO, NOOK etc,
> I'll list my books agian for anyone who wants to give it a try reporting for me. I think Amazon may have slowed down the process because I just checked and books I 'reported' as free last week from this thread still are not....
> My Amazon links are
> http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Seven-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWZ9XFK
> http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Seven-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWX7SGS
> http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Three-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWZ9WEC
> Even if you only try to get the first one free for me that will be greatly appreciated.
> Will check this thread for new comers in a day or so.


----------



## ketosis

If anyone could help me price match, I would greatly appreciate it! I am trying to make mine perma free!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AU73D70

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/beginnings-trifectus-series/id630838021?mt=11


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

loganbyrne said:


> If anyone could help me price match, I would greatly appreciate it! I am trying to make mine perma free!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AU73D70
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/beginnings-trifectus-series/id630838021?mt=11


Just did it! Good luck! I'd appreciate it if you'd do mine, too. They're up a few posts back.  Happy writing!


----------



## Buttonman88

So, can someone please explain this to me.

My book http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C047FUM

I started asking here about a week ago for help. Thanks to everyone who pitched it btw. Just now I checked the page again.

The listed price is still $1.18. Whether I'm logged in or not I see a *paid* list price. Yet in the book's ranking farther down it says #4,144 FREE in Kindle Store

I looked at my dashboard report and sure enough there are 24 Price match downloads so obviously it is free!!

Yet, not matter whether I log in, log out, change my kindle store region to US, UK or Timbuktu, it still shows a PAID list price.

Are some of us still crying for help even when our books become free because we still inadvertently thing they are not??

What is the definite way to assess your book's current price in your desired territory?

Help.

Mike


----------



## Buttonman88

Well it's working for me so Part 3!!

*Here is the US link for the colony: * http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C8TZEUC *PERMAFREED!*

*Here is the UK Link for the motherland:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C8TZEUC

*Here are the zero price links:*

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/misisipi-part-3-michael-reilly/1115113144?ean=2940044430938

https://itunes.apple.com/ie/book/misisipi-part-3-lightning/id634527974?mt=11

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Misisipi-Part-The-Lightning-Strike/book-BNqpCFCkrESNdeJ1pw_JIQ/page1.html?s=ZwU8FePws0yWLM_caS2jDg&r=2

I am still swearing to do at least the next 10 people who post after me 

Thanks
Mike

ps. Might make sense for people to edit their old posts to indicate when the effort has paid off and save others time. I'm gonna do my part 1 one right now!


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

Buttonman88 said:


> Well it's working for me so Part 3!!
> 
> I am still swearing to do at least the next 10 people who post after me
> 
> Thanks
> Mike
> 
> ps. Might make sense for people to edit their old posts to indicate when the effort has paid off and save others time. I'm gonna do my part 1 one right now!


Good idea! I can't edit mine yet, since mine still isn't free, but I suppose it's only been a couple days at this point. *Fingers crossed*. I truly hope it'll go free soon...feels like I've been trying FOREVER, lol.


----------



## jenminkman

Buttonman88 said:


> Yet, not matter whether I log in, log out, change my kindle store region to US, UK or Timbuktu, it still shows a PAID list price.


I think it's free now! I checked and it says 0.00 (I'm in Holland).
I told Amazon about the lower price for your other books, too.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Reported all you free spirits    Might be coincidence, but Amazon seems to make stuff free that is already free on iTunes a bit quicker than other venues.


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

markecooper said:


> Reported all you free spirits  Might be coincidence, but Amazon seems to make stuff free that is already free on iTunes a bit quicker than other venues.


That's what I hear, too. Also that they're quicker if it's free on Nook. I'm still waiting on mine to be free in those stores (shouldn't be long for BN, but might be longer for Apple). We'll see. *sigh*. This would all be SO MUCH easier if Amazon simply had a "make it free" option without doing Select, LOL. Wishful thinking, right? ;-) Thanks for all your help, Mark! I know we all appreciate it! Congrats on yours going free!


----------



## JTCochrane

Just reported everyone who wasn't free.  Good Luck!


----------



## jdfield

loganbyrne said:


> If anyone could help me price match, I would greatly appreciate it! I am trying to make mine perma free!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AU73D70
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/beginnings-trifectus-series/id630838021?mt=11


Done. I'd be grateful if you could do mine:
http://www.amazon.com/Song-Paranormal-Romance-Levels-ebook/dp/B005RFA1RU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1366462752&sr=1-1&keywords=song+to+wake+to
and free:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/song-to-wake-to-levels-1-jd-field/1115077797?ean=2940011513503


----------



## StrokerChase

jdfield said:


> Done. I'd be grateful if you could do mine:
> http://www.amazon.com/Song-Paranormal-Romance-Levels-ebook/dp/B005RFA1RU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1366462752&sr=1-1&keywords=song+to+wake+to
> and free:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/song-to-wake-to-levels-1-jd-field/1115077797?ean=2940011513503


Got yours and caught up


----------



## jdfield

Buttonman88 said:


> Well it's working for me so Part 3!!
> 
> *Here is the US link for the colony: * http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C8TZEUC
> 
> *Here is the UK Link for the motherland:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C8TZEUC
> 
> *Here are the zero price links:*
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/misisipi-part-3-michael-reilly/1115113144?ean=2940044430938
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/ie/book/misisipi-part-3-lightning/id634527974?mt=11
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Misisipi-Part-The-Lightning-Strike/book-BNqpCFCkrESNdeJ1pw_JIQ/page1.html?s=ZwU8FePws0yWLM_caS2jDg&r=2
> 
> I am still swearing to do at least the next 10 people who post after me
> 
> Thanks
> Mike
> 
> ps. Might make sense for people to edit their old posts to indicate when the effort has paid off and save others time. I'm gonna do my part 1 one right now!


Done. Mine are here:
http://www.amazon.com/Song-Paranormal-Romance-Levels-ebook/dp/B005RFA1RU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1366462752&sr=1-1&keywords=song+to+wake+to
and here
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/song-to-wake-to-levels-1-jd-field/1115077797?ean=2940011513503


----------



## Buttonman88

Thanks to everyone who's helped so far.

I have done likewise for

markecooper
Jonathan C. Gillespie
trublue
L.M.Sherwin
loganbyrne
jdfield

Any more backs want scratching? Here's mine again

[b]Here is the US link for the colony[/b]: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C8TZEUC - *PermaFreed!*

*Here is the UK Link for the motherland:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C8TZEUC

*Here are the zero price links:*

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/misisipi-part-3-michael-reilly/1115113144?ean=2940044430938

https://itunes.apple.com/ie/book/misisipi-part-3-lightning/id634527974?mt=11

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Misisipi-Part-The-Lightning-Strike/book-BNqpCFCkrESNdeJ1pw_JIQ/page1.html?s=ZwU8FePws0yWLM_caS2jDg&r=2

Thanks
Mike

ps. Might make sense for people to edit their old posts to indicate when the effort has paid off and save others time.


----------



## Dave Renol

Reported all I could find.  Good luck, y'all.


----------



## luxinterior

Hi

I posted a request in the wrong place but Dara steered me over to this thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,149065.0.html

Just to make it easier for people I'll paste it here too...

I would really appreciate it if some of you guys could report a book I'm trying to get priced at 0.00 on Amazon.

Amazon book is http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CF5B64M

And Kobo listing is http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Retiring-to-the-Philippines/book-S4vc6dXyIUmRtZvvzZABMg/page1.html

Thanks for helping out!

Steve


----------



## 60865

seventhspell said:


> Mine still are not free on Amazon although perma free on Smashwords, KOBO, NOOK etc,
> I'll list my books agian for anyone who wants to give it a try reporting for me. I think Amazon may have slowed down the process because I just checked and books I 'reported' as free last week from this thread still are not....
> My Amazon links are
> http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Seven-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWZ9XFK
> http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Seven-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWX7SGS
> http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Volume-Three-stories-ebook/dp/B00BWZ9WEC
> Even if you only try to get the first one free for me that will be greatly appreciated.
> Will check this thread for new comers in a day or so.


I'm very very lazy .... I'm sure I'm not the only one, may I suggest you add a link to a place where your books are free so we can do cut and paste?
Also, I have a question. When I get around to doing it, I do five at a time and after I stop, I figured it's suspicious if I do a dozen. Am I paranoid?


----------



## Buttonman88

Need advice

Once you achieve pricematching of zero on your Amazon title, will you revert back to your original price if you make any changes to its content: cover, title, description, manuscript etc?

What are other's experiences?

Mike


----------



## 60865

Buttonman88 said:


> Once you achieve pricematching of zero on your Amazon title, will you revert back to your original price if you make any changes to its content: cover, title, description, manuscript etc?


Good question ... I would not bat an eyelash for fear of going back to the initial price!


----------



## Andrew Mullek

Hey all,

I _still_ need help with getting my pesky book free on Amazon (UK). Thanks in advance for everyone's reporting help.

Blessings,
Andrew

Free - http://www.amazon.com/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1366631937&sr=8-1&keywords=he+used+a+stone
Free - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/he-used-a-stone-andrew-mullek/1113845513?ean=2940045060967

Not Free - http://www.amazon.co.uk/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1366632077&sr=8-1&keywords=he+used+a+stone


----------



## Andrew Mullek

Mike,

I've also had the same question, and have decided not to risk it, but if you do find out that you can make changes please let me know!!!

Also, I'm assuming you're from the UK (in which case you may have more success in reporting my links on Amazon UK than others will).

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

Andrew, just wanted to let you know that I just reported you. Good luck!


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

So Amazon let Beacon run free for a week and then reverted it. Plz help. As always, I'll return the favor...

-----------------

Beacon (part I)

Needs to be free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AMLK2KA
...and Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AMLK2KA
and on Amazon Canada: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00AMLK2KA

*Currently free*...

...on iTunes: 




...and on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=Beacon+Saga&t=none&f=series&p=1&s=none&g=both

It's also on B&N, but not free, so don't report it just yet.


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> So Amazon let Beacon run free for a week and then reverted it. Plz help. As always, I'll return the favor...


Did it! Good luck!!


----------



## Scott Haworth

Caught up on everyone from the last few pages. Still trying to make this one free on Amazon UK:

Not Free Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Moonlighting-ebook/dp/B00BL3XXH2/

Free Itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id606596935

Free Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Dark-Moonlighting/book-SZB9QYwPw0mgV3BI7ixX_g/page1.html?s=pP8fc6DR70K-UBKzAPzx0A&r=1

Thanks!


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

Scott Haworth said:


> Caught up on everyone from the last few pages. Still trying to make this one free on Amazon UK:
> 
> Not Free Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Moonlighting-ebook/dp/B00BL3XXH2/
> 
> Free Itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id606596935
> 
> Free Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Dark-Moonlighting/book-SZB9QYwPw0mgV3BI7ixX_g/page1.html?s=pP8fc6DR70K-UBKzAPzx0A&r=1
> 
> Thanks!


Reported ya! Good luck!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Andrew Mullek said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I _still_ need help with getting my pesky book free on Amazon (UK). Thanks in advance for everyone's reporting help.
> 
> Blessings,
> Andrew
> 
> Free - http://www.amazon.com/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1366631937&sr=8-1&keywords=he+used+a+stone
> Free - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/he-used-a-stone-andrew-mullek/1113845513?ean=2940045060967
> 
> Not Free - http://www.amazon.co.uk/He-Used-A-Stone-ebook/dp/B008QHFWWA/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1366632077&sr=8-1&keywords=he+used+a+stone


Reported: BTW, it's not free at amazon.com or .co.uk


----------



## 60865

could you help me go free in England please ?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Christmas-Eve-trilogy-ebook/dp/B00AOGFK9G
free here
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/christmas-eve/id608002841?mt=11
Thanks,


----------



## Bree Roberts

My book's at a free price match at Amazon.  So, what happens when I don't want it free anymore?  If I change my price at the other places (Smashwords and the places they trickle down to), will Amazon automatically catch that it is no longer free and reset the price to its original .99?  Or do I need to report that it is a higher price somewhere to get the price back up?  (I haven't changed the price yet on Smashwords, just thinking about it).

Thanks!  And I'll start reporting the folks here that still need it.


----------



## Dave Renol

I've been on the fence for a while now, but I think it's time I gave it a try.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0073XU3WW
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0073XU3WW

Free at:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/discovery-science-psionics/id576438312?mt=11
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/discovery-science-psionics/id576438312?mt=11

Thanks in advance for all who help.

EDIT: I got the US matched on May 9, thanks everyone.

Dave


----------



## Buttonman88

Reposting an unanswered question:

Need advice

Once you achieve pricematching of zero on your Amazon title, will you revert back to your original price if you make any changes to its content: cover, title, description, manuscript etc?

What are other's experiences?

Mike


----------



## JennR

Can someone please report my book to Amazon? I've been trying to make it go free (with a couple of my friends reporting it for me) for the last 3 weeks but haven't posted on here before. I just raised the price on it and it still wasn't price matched to free.

I've reported everyone else's books over the last few days.

NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Sexy-Seductive-Persuasion-ebook/dp/B00C8T6XAC

FREE ON B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hot-and-sexy-1-jenn-roseton/1114999706?ean=2940044420083

FREE ON KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hot-and-Sexy-Seductive-Persuasion/book-QFw1eaV7rEWNIanLx3dnDg/page1.html?s=K-NDE6boPUu4S2niiV4yVg&r=1

*UPDATE: IT'S GONE FREE! Thank you everyone.*


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

JennRoseton said:


> Can someone please report my book to Amazon? I've been trying to make it go free (with a couple of my friends reporting it for me) for the last 3 weeks but haven't posted on here before. I just raised the price on it and it still wasn't price matched to free.
> 
> I've reported everyone else's books over the last few days.
> 
> NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Sexy-Seductive-Persuasion-ebook/dp/B00C8T6XAC
> 
> FREE ON B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hot-and-sexy-1-jenn-roseton/1114999706?ean=2940044420083
> 
> FREE ON KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hot-and-Sexy-Seductive-Persuasion/book-QFw1eaV7rEWNIanLx3dnDg/page1.html?s=K-NDE6boPUu4S2niiV4yVg&r=1


#
Reported for you. Good luck.


----------



## JennR

Thank you


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Hi! 

Episode 1 is free:

on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/nightmarz-asylum/id610998891?mt=11
on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/NightmarZ-Asylum/book-faf0nEgrAkqMza5bOzFVMw/page1.html

Could you help me make it free on Amazon?

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BLI4H7W
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BLI4H7W

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hi!
> 
> Episode 1 is free:
> 
> on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/nightmarz-asylum/id610998891?mt=11
> on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/NightmarZ-Asylum/book-faf0nEgrAkqMza5bOzFVMw/page1.html
> 
> Could you help me make it free on Amazon?
> 
> US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BLI4H7W
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BLI4H7W
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Reported. Good luck to you.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

markecooper said:


> Reported. Good luck to you.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bree Roberts

Buttonman88 said:


> Reposting an unanswered question:
> 
> Need advice
> 
> Once you achieve pricematching of zero on your Amazon title, will you revert back to your original price if you make any changes to its content: cover, title, description, manuscript etc?
> 
> What are other's experiences?
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike,

I re-uploaded my ebook to fix a typo. The free price remained. Your mileage may vary.

Edit- I just added the word "Short" to my title and blurb because even with a free book, people are complaining about it being too short (11,000 words - apparently I should add sex to the book to stop the complaints?). Anyway, I'll post here later once the changes take place if the price changes. However, I changed the price from free on Smashwords to .99 so if the price changes here, it may be a result of that and not a re-upload. We'll see.

Update for Mike - The title and blurb changes went live but the price remained zero. There ya go!


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

OKAY...gonna try this AGAIN...lol. It has taken what seems like forever for my book to show up in Barnes and Noble, but it is FINALLY there! Would you guys mind reporting again? I'm keeping up with the thread and reporting any new folks, so I'd appreciate the help! Thank you and good luck to you all!

FREE at:

Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/night-bells-lm-sherwin/1112711881?ean=2940044436053

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Night-Bells/book-zPydSUdYDkWxUtB41peINw/page1.html?s=y5fDMLKEW02eVd5k8NLqvg&r=1

NOT FREE at:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Night-Primoris-System-Niflheim-ebook/dp/B0093MV3JS/


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

L.M.Sherwin said:


> OKAY...gonna try this AGAIN...lol. It has taken what seems like forever for my book to show up in Barnes and Noble, but it is FINALLY there! Would you guys mind reporting again? I'm keeping up with the thread and reporting any new folks, so I'd appreciate the help! Thank you and good luck to you all!
> 
> FREE at:
> 
> Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/night-bells-lm-sherwin/1112711881?ean=2940044436053
> 
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Night-Bells/book-zPydSUdYDkWxUtB41peINw/page1.html?s=y5fDMLKEW02eVd5k8NLqvg&r=1
> 
> NOT FREE at:
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Night-Primoris-System-Niflheim-ebook/dp/B0093MV3JS/


Done! Good luck!


----------



## Ryan Notch

Hi everyone,

First off, thanks for all the great tips everyone gives on here.

I'm going to try this perma-free thing for the first time, see how it pans out. I have it free on B&N and Kobo. Any help on reporting is appreciated. I'm going to go through and report a bunch from the last couple pages right now.

Amazon Page: http://www.amazon.com/What-Neither-Shall-Waken-ebook/dp/B00BP1QOJY

B&N Page: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/what-neither-star-nor-sun-shall-waken-ryan-notch/1114844135

Kobo Page: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/What-Neither-Star-nor-Sun/book-g3RgNPj4t0-MZNTph1MrcA/page1.html?s=yjYKPxff7k-595swT-9_pg&r=2

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Ryan Notch

OK, done. Great author pic, btw.



L.M.Sherwin said:


> OKAY...gonna try this AGAIN...lol. It has taken what seems like forever for my book to show up in Barnes and Noble, but it is FINALLY there! Would you guys mind reporting again? I'm keeping up with the thread and reporting any new folks, so I'd appreciate the help! Thank you and good luck to you all!
> 
> FREE at:
> 
> Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/night-bells-lm-sherwin/1112711881?ean=2940044436053
> 
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Night-Bells/book-zPydSUdYDkWxUtB41peINw/page1.html?s=y5fDMLKEW02eVd5k8NLqvg&r=1
> 
> NOT FREE at:
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Night-Primoris-System-Niflheim-ebook/dp/B0093MV3JS/


----------



## Ryan Notch

OK reported it. Nice cover art, where did you get it?



Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hi!
> 
> Episode 1 is free:
> 
> on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/nightmarz-asylum/id610998891?mt=11
> on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/NightmarZ-Asylum/book-faf0nEgrAkqMza5bOzFVMw/page1.html
> 
> Could you help me make it free on Amazon?
> 
> US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BLI4H7W
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BLI4H7W
> 
> Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ryan Notch

Space Opera is a great category in my opinion. Popular enough to get some sales, hidden enough to get a decent ranking.



markecooper said:


> Good idea and it gives me a chance to tell you my news. Book 1 of my scifi series went perma free yesterday. 24 hours later it's ranked #1 in both my categories of space opera and mil scifi! I want to thank you all for persuading me to try this with this thread.


----------



## Buttonman88

Ryan Notch said:


> First off, thanks for all the great tips everyone gives on here.


No Probs Ryan. Done! I have paid (freed??!!) it forward on the following people just says y'all know I kept my promise. Thanks to everyone who did the same for me.

markecooper
Jonathan C. Gillespie
trublue
L.M.Sherwin
loganbyrne
jdfield
Andrew Mullek
luxinterior
Jonathan C. Gillespie
Scott Haworth
Lady_O
Dave Renol
JennRoseton
Nathalie Hamidi
Ryan Notch

Mike!



Bree Roberts said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> I re-uploaded my ebook to fix a typo. The free price remained. Your mileage may vary.


Thanks Bree - all good to know, You must drive a Chevvy Volt so!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Ryan Notch said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First off, thanks for all the great tips everyone gives on here.
> 
> I'm going to try this perma-free thing for the first time, see how it pans out. I have it free on B&N and Kobo. Any help on reporting is appreciated. I'm going to go through and report a bunch from the last couple pages right now.
> 
> Amazon Page: http://www.amazon.com/What-Neither-Shall-Waken-ebook/dp/B00BP1QOJY
> 
> B&N Page: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/what-neither-star-nor-sun-shall-waken-ryan-notch/1114844135
> 
> Kobo Page: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/What-Neither-Star-nor-Sun/book-g3RgNPj4t0-MZNTph1MrcA/page1.html?s=yjYKPxff7k-595swT-9_pg&r=2
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Done! 



Ryan Notch said:


> OK reported it. Nice cover art, where did you get it?


Thanks a lot! 
My cover artist for the Z Series is Claudia from PhatPuppyArt (see my sig for a link to her website).



Buttonman88 said:


> No Probs Ryan. Done! I have paid (freed??!!) it forward on the following people just says y'all know I kept my promise. Thanks to everyone who did the same for me.
> 
> markecooper
> Jonathan C. Gillespie
> trublue
> L.M.Sherwin
> loganbyrne
> jdfield
> Andrew Mullek
> luxinterior
> Jonathan C. Gillespie
> Scott Haworth
> Lady_O
> Dave Renol
> JennRoseton
> Nathalie Hamidi
> Ryan Notch
> 
> Mike!
> 
> Thanks Bree - all good to know, You must drive a Chevvy Volt so!


Thanks!


----------



## penrefe

Chrystalla said:


> Please help me make Rex Rising free!!!
> 
> It's free on Barnes and Noble:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rex-rising-chrystalla-thoma/1105098819
> 
> Here is the amazon link where to report the lower price:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rex-Rising-Eleis-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B005GZPOQE
> 
> Many thanks!


Done ^_^


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Chrystalla said:


> Please help me make Rex Rising free!!!
> 
> It's free on Barnes and Noble:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rex-rising-chrystalla-thoma/1105098819
> 
> Here is the amazon link where to report the lower price:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rex-Rising-Eleis-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B005GZPOQE
> 
> Many thanks!


Here you go babe!


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

Ryan Notch said:


> OK, done. Great author pic, btw.


Thanks so much, Ryan!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

To try something else for a change I'm going to try this for a bit too.

The first book of my trilogy is free on both Smashwords and Kobo and I would like it to go free on Amazon too.

Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263832
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000037610

Still need to go free on:
COM: http://www.amazon.com/Black-Sheep-Letting-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00ALYZJMY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1367339808&sr=1-3
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Sheep-Letting-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00ALYZJMY/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355213142&sr=1-2


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

kiazishiru said:


> To try something else for a change I'm going to try this for a bit too.
> 
> The first book of my trilogy is free on both Smashwords and Kobo and I would like it to go free on Amazon too.
> 
> Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263832
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000037610
> 
> Still need to go free on:
> COM: http://www.amazon.com/Black-Sheep-Letting-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00ALYZJMY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1367339808&sr=1-3
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Sheep-Letting-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00ALYZJMY/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355213142&sr=1-2


Reported it! Please report mine too.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Reported it! Please report mine too.


Do we have to keep reporting even when a book is already free? Since your book shows free to me both in the US and UK shop.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

kiazishiru said:


> Do we have to keep reporting even when a book is already free? Since your book shows free to me both in the US and UK shop.


REALLY?!?! *squueeeeeeeeee*
I can't see it because I'm in France, sadly. Already?! I thought that took days!  

Thanks for telling me!! <3


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

kiazishiru said:


> Do we have to keep reporting even when a book is already free? Since your book shows free to me both in the US and UK shop.


I've had confirmation it's free in the UK, but it is not in the US (two friends of mine that live there). Can someone confirm they see it free in the US anyway?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BLI4H7W


----------



## Buttonman88

One More For MISISIPI

I want to permafree

*USA*

Not-Free: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CGDYVLI *Done!*

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id642777418

*and UK*

Not-Free: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00CGDYVLI

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id642777418

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Buttonman88

kiazishiru said:


> Do we have to keep reporting even when a book is already free? Since your book shows free to me both in the US and UK shop.


I've long recommended that posters here should edit and update their posts when they know their book has gone free to save others the bother of the extraneous effort. I do that for mine. The problem is knowing for sure it has gone free when all data available may still wrongly indicate that a price is in effect. I couldn't get a definite answer on where one should look to absolutely see if it is free or not.


----------



## Buttonman88

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I've had confirmation it's free in the UK, but it is not in the US (two friends of mine that live there). Can someone confirm they see it free in the US anyway?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BLI4H7W


As of May 1 8am GMT your book is listed as #539,714 *Paid *in Kindle Store on US.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Buttonman88 said:


> As of May 1 8am GMT your book is listed as #539,714 *Paid *in Kindle Store on US.


Thanks Michael! I can't see it from France, it doesn't show me any price...


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Chrystalla said:


> Thanks for the help, guys!
> 
> Kia, I reported yours.
> 
> Nathalie, is yours free now or do you need me to report it?


It's free in the UK, strangely, and not in the US. I'd be glad if you could report it babe


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> It's free in the UK, strangely, and not in the US. I'd be glad if you could report it babe


I reported for the US and reported some other books I did yesterday again today.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

kiazishiru said:


> I reported for the US and reported some other books I did yesterday again today.


Thank you!


----------



## cpasley

I'd love some help making Cages (Book One) free!

Free: iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/cages-book-one/id641890913?mt=11
Free: SmashWords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/307800

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Cages-Book-One-ebook/dp/B009C7DU

Thanks!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

cpasley said:


> I'd love some help making Cages (Book One) free!
> 
> Free: iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/cages-book-one/id641890913?mt=11
> Free: SmashWords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/307800
> 
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Cages-Book-One-ebook/dp/B009C7DU
> 
> Thanks!


Done! 



Chrystalla said:


> Done.


Thanks babe!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

cpasley said:


> I'd love some help making Cages (Book One) free!
> 
> Free: iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/cages-book-one/id641890913?mt=11
> Free: SmashWords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/307800
> 
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Cages-Book-One-ebook/dp/B009C7DU
> 
> Thanks!


Reported. Luck to you.


----------



## cpasley

Thanks guys!


----------



## Buttonman88

Done everyone on this page! 

Please don't forget my request in the middle of this page. I'll do any new ones that come in the next few days also.

Mike


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Buttonman88 said:


> Done everyone on this page!
> 
> Please don't forget my request in the middle of this page. I'll do any new ones that come in the next few days also.
> 
> Mike


Reported it again!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Could we please try this again?

Episode 1 is free:

on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/nightmarz-irma-geddon/1114770517
on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/nightmarz-asylum/id610998891?mt=11
on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/NightmarZ-Asylum/book-faf0nEgrAkqMza5bOzFVMw/page1.html

Could you help me make it free on Amazon US?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BLI4H7W

Thanks for any help!


----------



## cpasley

Chrystalla said:


> Reported Cages.


Thanks!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Could we please try this again?
> 
> Episode 1 is free:
> 
> on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/nightmarz-irma-geddon/1114770517
> on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/nightmarz-asylum/id610998891?mt=11
> on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/NightmarZ-Asylum/book-faf0nEgrAkqMza5bOzFVMw/page1.html
> 
> Could you help me make it free on Amazon US?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BLI4H7W
> 
> Thanks for any help!


I just did.

Please don't forget about my book:

Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263832
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000037610

Still need to go free on:
COM: http://www.amazon.com/Black-Sheep-Letting-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00ALYZJMY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1367339808&sr=1-3
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Sheep-Letting-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00ALYZJMY/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355213142&sr=1-2


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

kiazishiru said:


> I just did.
> 
> Please don't forget about my book:
> 
> Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263832
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000037610
> 
> Still need to go free on:
> COM: http://www.amazon.com/Black-Sheep-Letting-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00ALYZJMY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1367339808&sr=1-3
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Sheep-Letting-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00ALYZJMY/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355213142&sr=1-2


Thanks!
Redid yours! 

Question...
Don't you have to have your book free on B&N or iTunes for the permafree to work?


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Thanks!
> Redid yours!
> 
> Question...
> Don't you have to have your book free on B&N or iTunes for the permafree to work?


As far as I know kobo should work too. Some people are even able to get it free from smashwords only.


----------



## E.T.

I went back three pages and reported every one that wasn't permafree yet. I hope it helps.

I have one I'd like to go free:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Venus-From-Teacher-Whore-Tale/book-qOuBB3IaxEmRIUgXOnMazw/page1.html?s=bJaqgNXKNkWh4RMRuEb15Q&r=3

And needs to be free at:

http://www.amazon.com/Venus-Teacher-Whore-Exploitation-ebook/dp/B00B5NK5LA/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1367516960&sr=1-7

and at:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Venus-Teacher-Whore-Exploitation-ebook/dp/B00B5NK5LA/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1367517075&sr=1-2

Thank you!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

E.T. said:


> I went back three pages and reported every one that wasn't permafree yet. I hope it helps.
> 
> I have one I'd like to go free:
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Venus-From-Teacher-Whore-Tale/book-qOuBB3IaxEmRIUgXOnMazw/page1.html?s=bJaqgNXKNkWh4RMRuEb15Q&r=3
> 
> And needs to be free at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Venus-Teacher-Whore-Exploitation-ebook/dp/B00B5NK5LA/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1367516960&sr=1-7
> 
> and at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Venus-Teacher-Whore-Exploitation-ebook/dp/B00B5NK5LA/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1367517075&sr=1-2
> 
> Thank you!


Done!


----------



## jvin248

.
I told amazon about the books in the thread. 
When you get a chance:
.
Needs to be free:
http://www.amazon.com/Gemstone-Series-Sorcery-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00BV8IRP0
Currently free at:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Sharp-Peril/book-6-7WBO1fGE2Nt5VkDbMskg/page1.html
.
Thanks!
.
.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

jvin248 said:


> .
> I told amazon about the books in the thread.
> When you get a chance:
> .
> Needs to be free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Gemstone-Series-Sorcery-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00BV8IRP0
> Currently free at:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Sharp-Peril/book-6-7WBO1fGE2Nt5VkDbMskg/page1.html
> .
> Thanks!
> .
> .


Done!


----------



## Scott Haworth

I've caught up on the last few pages. Trying to make this one free:

Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Unlikely-Defenders-ebook/dp/B00B7S5O3M/

Not free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Unlikely-Defenders-ebook/dp/B00B7S5O3M/

Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Unlikely-Defenders/book-y3X0xVqRWUWxR3TcQLCmww/page1.html?s=3ehclMB2K0egaf2SsqC_hg&r=1

Free on Itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id643351292


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Scott Haworth said:


> I've caught up on the last few pages. Trying to make this one free:
> 
> Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Unlikely-Defenders-ebook/dp/B00B7S5O3M/
> 
> Not free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Unlikely-Defenders-ebook/dp/B00B7S5O3M/
> 
> Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Unlikely-Defenders/book-y3X0xVqRWUWxR3TcQLCmww/page1.html?s=3ehclMB2K0egaf2SsqC_hg&r=1
> 
> Free on Itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id643351292


Hi Scott! Are you in Select? 
It says "Prime Members: $0.00 (borrow for free from your Kindle)" on the page when I look at it.


----------



## E.T.

Did the new ones on this page and a big _thank you_ for those helping out!

I got another one I'd like to go free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lady-c-part-1-the-encounter-elizabeth-thorn/1115214889?ean=2940044489790

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Lady-C-Part-The-Encounter/book-g49b4rlpKEGRjpInmKlZVA/page1.html?s=7vu7hQNQsk-RWfGr3-i7hg&r=3

Needs to be free at:

http://www.amazon.com/Lady-C-Part-Encounter-ebook/dp/B00C5ZQKCK/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1367550770&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lady-C-Part-Encounter-ebook/dp/B00C5ZQKCK/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1367551687&sr=1-2&keywords=Lady+C.+Part+1

Thank you!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

E.T. said:


> Did the new ones on this page and a big _thank you_ for those helping out!
> 
> I got another one I'd like to go free:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lady-c-part-1-the-encounter-elizabeth-thorn/1115214889?ean=2940044489790
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Lady-C-Part-The-Encounter/book-g49b4rlpKEGRjpInmKlZVA/page1.html?s=7vu7hQNQsk-RWfGr3-i7hg&r=3
> 
> Needs to be free at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lady-C-Part-Encounter-ebook/dp/B00C5ZQKCK/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1367550770&sr=1-10
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lady-C-Part-Encounter-ebook/dp/B00C5ZQKCK/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1367551687&sr=1-2&keywords=Lady+C.+Part+1
> 
> Thank you!


Done! 

Does anyone know how long it takes for a title to go permafree? My book in UK went free almost right away, but the one in the US resists!


----------



## E.T.

Thank you! 

And to answer your question, it seems utterly random. I had a .com go free almost instantly, but the .uk took much longer.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Neither of mine has gone free yet. So please report them.

I just reported all the people from the last 2 pages


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

kiazishiru said:


> Neither of mine has gone free yet. So please report them.
> 
> I just reported all the people from the last 2 pages


Done!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Chrystalla said:


> My book went free, just an hour ago! Rex Rising is free!!!!!!!!
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for reporting it.
> 
> And an extra nice surprise for me: Pixel of Ink found it and featured it today!


Not for uk sadly enough (not that I need another copy  )

YAY Black Sheep is free in US store, sadly enough not UK


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Chrystalla said:


> My book went free, just an hour ago! Rex Rising is free!!!!!!!!
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for reporting it.
> 
> And an extra nice surprise for me: Pixel of Ink found it and featured it today!


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH \o/
You deserve it babe   



kiazishiru said:


> Not for uk sadly enough (not that I need another copy  )
> 
> YAY Black Sheep is free in US store, sadly enough not UK


Good for you! \o/



Chrystalla said:


> Usually it's like that. It starts with the US, and slowly start becoming free in other countries.


Grmblz what do I do?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

TALKED TOO QUICKLY, IT'S FREE! LOVE, CUPCAKES AND UNICORN FARTS ON ALL OF YOU!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

YAY for all 3 of us ^^ (refreshing the report page is addictive now O.O )


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

(__\__) (__|__) (__/__) (__|__) (__\__)
*cha cha cha!*

The mother of all rump dances!


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

WOOHOOOOO! Mine went free, too! Thank you so much for all your help everyone!!


----------



## E.T.

This one not free yet, but it just got on B&N and that should help set it free. 

NOT free at:

http://www.amazon.com/Venus-Teacher-Whore-Exploitation-ebook/dp/B00B5NK5LA/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1367603042&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Venus-Teacher-Whore-Exploitation-ebook/dp/B00B5NK5LA/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1367603073&sr=1-4

FREE at:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/venus-from-teacher-to-whore-a-tale-of-exploitation-and-abuse-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1115219275?ean=2940044497283

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Venus-From-Teacher-Whore-Tale/book-qOuBB3IaxEmRIUgXOnMazw/page1.html?s=Z0noECQrQES2shKXmNb0aQ&r=6

Thank you again for all the help!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

E.T. said:


> This one not free yet, but it just got on B&N and that should help set it free.
> 
> NOT free at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Venus-Teacher-Whore-Exploitation-ebook/dp/B00B5NK5LA/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1367603042&sr=1-7
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Venus-Teacher-Whore-Exploitation-ebook/dp/B00B5NK5LA/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1367603073&sr=1-4
> 
> FREE at:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/venus-from-teacher-to-whore-a-tale-of-exploitation-and-abuse-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1115219275?ean=2940044497283
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Venus-From-Teacher-Whore-Tale/book-qOuBB3IaxEmRIUgXOnMazw/page1.html?s=Z0noECQrQES2shKXmNb0aQ&r=6
> 
> Thank you again for all the help!


Done! Good luck!


----------



## chrisstevenson

*Journey Interrupted* from the Planet Janitor series will be free on Sat and Sun--4th and 5th of May. This prequel short has got some tragedy in it, so be prepared for a bitter sweet ending.

http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Janitor-Journey-Interrupted-ebook/dp/B008I7N4IC/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1367604909&sr=1-2

The crew of Planet Janitor Corporation are on the tail end of a salvage mission in the asteroid belt when they encounter a ghost ship. Faced with a volatile substance onboard, the crew race against the clock to commandeer the vessel before it reaches the Exon Refueling Station. What they find on the ship will stress their abilities to the limit, and put their lives in imminent danger.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

chrisstevenson said:


> *Journey Interrupted* from the Planet Janitor series will be free on Sat and Sun--4th and 5th of May. This prequel short has got some tragedy in it, so be prepared for a bitter sweet ending.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Janitor-Journey-Interrupted-ebook/dp/B008I7N4IC/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1367604909&sr=1-2
> 
> The crew of Planet Janitor Corporation are on the tail end of a salvage mission in the asteroid belt when they encounter a ghost ship. Faced with a volatile substance onboard, the crew race against the clock to commandeer the vessel before it reaches the Exon Refueling Station. What they find on the ship will stress their abilities to the limit, and put their lives in imminent danger.


Hi Chris! 

I think you mixed with this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97167.0.html

Good luck!


----------



## E.T.

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Done! Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Just did E.T.

Can you still try to get mine free in the UK?

Already free:
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263832
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000037610

Not free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ALYZJMY/?tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## E.T.

Thank you Kia! I just did yours.


----------



## E.T.

E.T. said:


> This one not free yet, but it just got on B&N and that should help set it free.
> 
> NOT free at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Venus-Teacher-Whore-Exploitation-ebook/dp/B00B5NK5LA/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1367603042&sr=1-7
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Venus-Teacher-Whore-Exploitation-ebook/dp/B00B5NK5LA/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1367603073&sr=1-4
> 
> FREE at:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/venus-from-teacher-to-whore-a-tale-of-exploitation-and-abuse-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1115219275?ean=2940044497283
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Venus-From-Teacher-Whore-Tale/book-qOuBB3IaxEmRIUgXOnMazw/page1.html?s=Z0noECQrQES2shKXmNb0aQ&r=6
> 
> Thank you again for all the help!


If some more could help me out with this one, I'd be grateful.


----------



## Andrew Mullek

Hooray - also free on Amazon UK!

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

E.T. said:


> If some more could help me out with this one, I'd be grateful.


Done! Good luck!


----------



## E.T.

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Done! Good luck!


Thank you again!  It's still not permafree, but maybe that's because it's weekend?


----------



## robin_hart

Did the last four pages! Lots of them already free with good rankings, so that's great. 
Does anyone know how to report lower price at B&N? Without using Smashwords?

I need this book free.
Not free here:
http://www.amazon.com/With-You-Sunset-Series-ebook/dp/B00CKE1TSQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1367861645&sr=8-2&keywords=opal+mellon

And it's free here:




http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/To-Be-With-You/book-BEfiXn5AhE2js3gCX61OqA/page1.html?s=mYJSiWKP_0uXvwMJmiCXsA&r=3

Thanks and I'll keep reporting Cages, Misisipi, E.T's, Kia's, Discovery, and any others I find that aren't free yet as I go back further.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

robin_hart said:


> Did the last four pages! Lots of them already free with good rankings, so that's great.
> Does anyone know how to report lower price at B&N? Without using Smashwords?
> 
> I need this book free.
> Not free here:
> http://www.amazon.com/With-You-Sunset-Series-ebook/dp/B00CKE1TSQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1367861645&sr=8-2&keywords=opal+mellon
> 
> And it's free here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/To-Be-With-You/book-BEfiXn5AhE2js3gCX61OqA/page1.html?s=mYJSiWKP_0uXvwMJmiCXsA&r=3
> 
> Thanks and I'll keep reporting Cages, Misisipi, E.T's, Kia's, Discovery, and any others I find that aren't free yet as I go back further.


Done!


----------



## robin_hart

Thank you!  Lovely covers by the way Nathalie, though I'm sure you hear that a lot.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

robin_hart said:


> Thank you! Lovely covers by the way Nathalie, though I'm sure you hear that a lot.


Thanks! 

It's the work of Claudia from Phatpuppy Art, and she's the greatest! 
She's talented, nice, fun, and most of all she puts up with all my meddling all the time without throwing me things!


----------



## E.T.

robin_hart said:


> Did the last four pages! Lots of them already free with good rankings, so that's great.
> Does anyone know how to report lower price at B&N? Without using Smashwords?
> 
> I need this book free.
> Not free here:
> http://www.amazon.com/With-You-Sunset-Series-ebook/dp/B00CKE1TSQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1367861645&sr=8-2&keywords=opal+mellon
> 
> And it's free here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/To-Be-With-You/book-BEfiXn5AhE2js3gCX61OqA/page1.html?s=mYJSiWKP_0uXvwMJmiCXsA&r=3
> 
> Thanks and I'll keep reporting Cages, Misisipi, E.T's, Kia's, Discovery, and any others I find that aren't free yet as I go back further.


Done! And thank you for helping out! Much appreciated!


----------



## avwrite

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Amazon has gone and un-freed my book  Now it's back in 99 cent jail.

Please do me a favor and report my links:

Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halfkinds-volume-1-andrew-vu/1114586917

Itunes





Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact/book-xrD-sMXDBUa53oST9k832A/page1.html?s=oShoGPCPaUSsXT7C1AF_Xw&r=1

I've done all the last few pages. Thanks!


----------



## avwrite

avwrite said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Amazon has gone and un-freed my book  Now it's back in 99 cent jail.
> 
> Please do me a favor and report my links:
> 
> Barnes and Noble
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halfkinds-volume-1-andrew-vu/1114586917
> 
> Itunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobo
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact/book-xrD-sMXDBUa53oST9k832A/page1.html?s=oShoGPCPaUSsXT7C1AF_Xw&r=1
> 
> I've done all the last few pages. Thanks!


Forgot to post the Amazon Link in my haste:
NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halfkinds-volume-1-andrew-vu/1114586917

Itunes





Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact/book-xrD-sMXDBUa53oST9k832A/page1.html?s=oShoGPCPaUSsXT7C1AF_Xw&r=1


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I just reported everybody that was non-free.

Please do mine as it's still not free in the UK.


----------



## cpasley

Cages is now free (in the US).  Thanks everyone!


----------



## avwrite

This is more of a general question related to this topic, but does anyone know if republishing a book on KDP affects the whole perma free thing?  

My book was permafree, then yesterday I republished it, and now today, boom, it's not free anymore.  Coincidence?  Maybe, but I am highly suspicious.


----------



## Carry Lada

avwrite said:


> This is more of a general question related to this topic, but does anyone know if republishing a book on KDP affects the whole perma free thing?
> 
> My book was permafree, then yesterday I republished it, and now today, boom, it's not free anymore. Coincidence? Maybe, but I am highly suspicious.


I have republished my story several times since it became permafree and it has not been affected.


----------



## robin_hart

avwrite said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Amazon has gone and un-freed my book  Now it's back in 99 cent jail.


Boo! Done and reported. That's frustrating that it got changed back. And yay for _Cages_! Just yesterday before I reported it it was still paid, so it's great that just a few more pokes can make it free! ET You know yours is free in the US now right? Also reported Kia's again in the UK.
Any help is appreciated with mine.. 
Edit: I got mine up free on Smashwords...I hope that makes things easier.

Not free here :
http://www.amazon.com/With-You-Sunset-Series-ebook/dp/B00CKE1TSQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1367957903&sr=1-1&keywords=to+be+with+you+opal
Free here:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/314036
Here:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/To-Be-With-You/book-BEfiXn5AhE2js3gCX61OqA/page1.html?s=9ohmqKtWA0StC-kejTdImA&r=2
And Here:


----------



## E.T.

robin_hart said:


> Boo! Done and reported. That's frustrating that it got changed back. And yay for _Cages_! Just yesterday before I reported it it was still paid, so it's great that just a few more pokes can make it free! ET You know yours is free in the US now right? Also reported Kia's again in the UK.
> Any help is appreciated with mine..
> Edit: I got mine up free on Smashwords...I hope that makes things easier.
> 
> Not free here :
> http://www.amazon.com/With-You-Sunset-Series-ebook/dp/B00CKE1TSQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1367957903&sr=1-1&keywords=to+be+with+you+opal
> Free here:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/314036
> Here:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/To-Be-With-You/book-BEfiXn5AhE2js3gCX61OqA/page1.html?s=9ohmqKtWA0StC-kejTdImA&r=2
> And Here:


Done.


----------



## Claudia King

I'd love to get the first part of my paranormal eRom free on the US and UK stores! Amazon are being a lot slower than the last time I made one of my titles a freebie. 

Not free at:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZZQTHS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AZZQTHS

Free at:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273520


----------



## robin_hart

Just wanted to say thanks, my book went free.  *Crosses fingers*.  Still in a wrong amazon category I had amazon remove once already, but I won't push my luck.
Thank you for all of your help.  For what it's worth, after I put it on smash it seemed almost instant.  I don't know if that was because it was here on this thread or because it went up on smash, but it took about a week previous to that.
I'll still be here reporting people.  Got Claudia's, about to do Kia's and the other few again.


----------



## ArnoJoubert

Hi everyone,

I need some help with my title pretty please 

I went back for the past 5 pages and reported all the titles that weren't free yet. Yay, Robin_Hart yours is free already. Lady_o, kiazishiru and Scott Haworth - in the UK your book said that the pricing information was not available? I reported it anyway. Hope this is fine. There were a lot of people requesting help, but their books were free already. Should we update our posts once we know it's free?

My book isn't free at Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AV4G554

It is free at B&N at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fatal-episode-1-arno-joubert/1114984542?ean=2940044491229
and at Smashwords at https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/307902

Thanks a lot and good luck to everyone else.

Regards
Arno


----------



## ArnoJoubert

jvin248 said:


> .
> Done
> 
> I told amazon about the books in the thread.
> When you get a chance:
> .
> Needs to be free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Gemstone-Series-Sorcery-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00BV8IRP0
> Currently free at:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Sharp-Peril/book-6-7WBO1fGE2Nt5VkDbMskg/page1.html
> .
> Thanks!
> .
> .


----------



## ArnoJoubert

Chrystalla said:


> Guys, please help me make episode 1 of my serial free??
> 
> It's free on Kobo:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Encounter-Boreal-John-Grey/book-kvQLCV8VREmjcHYlkzqozg/page1.html
> 
> And here is the link to amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Encounter-Boreal-John-Grey-ebook/dp/B00AVVDFGO
> 
> Thank you! Will come back later today to report yours.


Done.


----------



## ArnoJoubert

Claudia King said:


> I'd love to get the first part of my paranormal eRom free on the US and UK stores! Amazon are being a lot slower than the last time I made one of my titles a freebie.
> 
> Not free at:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZZQTHS
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AZZQTHS
> 
> Free at:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273520


Done.


----------



## Dave Renol

Caught up on the last two weeks worth of reporting.

Dave

EDIT: Looks like I got my price match in the US for Discovery, so thanks y'all.


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'd love some help making Casanova Killer free on Amazon. I've gone back several pages to help others do the same. Here's the info:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008R2O1FI

It's free here:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id646849935

By the way, Draft2digital placed it on iTunes in less than a day! Love that!


----------



## Caddy

Could you please help me with this free book by making it free on Amazon:

http://amzn.com/B00CPVODR8

kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Gastien-The-Beginning/book-Htm13B9RzESlVyvtvvzgOA/page1.html?s=T-hhIBVDrEqgy4DcZ09tiQ&r=1


----------



## Caddy

Caught Up. Good luck everyone.


----------



## CharlieVenkman

I would absolutely love help making my book STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY free on Amazon!

Here's the link for Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-Sky-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/

Here's the link where it's free:

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/strike-the-hero-from-the-sky/id644907199?mt=11&uo=4

Thanks everybody! I reported the last few pages that needed it...hopefully all of our reporting will result in success


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up on reporting.

I'd still appreciate your help to make Casanova Killer free on Amazon. Here's the info:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008R2O1FI

It's free here:





Thanks!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

All caught up!
Good luck!


----------



## Dave Renol

All caught up.

I've gotten my first book free on .com, but if we have people who can help with Canada and UK it would be appreciated.

UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0073XU3WW
CA:
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0073XU3WW

Free at:
UK:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/discovery-science-psionics/id576438312?mt=11
CA:
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/discovery-science-psionics/id576438312?mt=11

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Caddy

This book is now free on I-tunes, so please report that link.

Book I want free: http://amzn.com/B00CPVODR8

Free at: 




I have done the ones since I last on, too. Thank you.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Caddy said:


> This book is now free on I-tunes, so please report that link.
> 
> Book I want free: http://amzn.com/B00CPVODR8
> 
> Free at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have done the ones since I last on, too. Thank you.


Done, honey! Good luck!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Book I want free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CH33XR0/

Free link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-cutting-room/id634677535?mt=11&uo=4

And now to do some reporting of my own.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Book I want free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CH33XR0/
> 
> Free link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-cutting-room/id634677535?mt=11&uo=4
> 
> And now to do some reporting of my own.


Already free, well done!


----------



## CharlieVenkman

All caught up...so good to see so many people are already free!  Hopefully the magic will rub off on me sooner rather than later


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Chrystalla said:


> Caught up for now.
> 
> If you guys could report the two books I have above (Rex Rising for the UK, and The Encounter for .com) I'd greatly appreciate it!


Done!


----------



## JTCochrane

I went back a few pages and reported everyone that wasn't free.  Good Luck!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I just went back a couple of pages and reported everybody.
My book is going between #3.000 and #4.000 in the over-all store and #18-25 in the teen category. Which is pretty awesome 

Buuuuut, it's still not free in the UK, please report it in the uk.

Already free:
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263832
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000037610

Not free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ALYZJMY/?tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Okay, it somehow just went free in Canada, not UK yet though...

Can you guys try with the B&N link to get it free in the UK?
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/black-sheep-kia-zi-shiru/1114142173?ean=2940045144599#

Or iTunes UK:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/black-sheep/id591635722?l=en&mt=11

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ALYZJMY/?tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## jenminkman

One of my Dutch colleagues has a PNR out in English now  It's free on B&N, but not on Amazon. Please make it free!

Amazon > http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Feather-Divine-Army-ebook/dp/B00CSYUINA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368694610&sr=8-1&keywords=olga+hoekstra

B&N > http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/angels-feather-olga-hoekstra/1113828994?ean=2940045015851

Thanks!


----------



## S. Shine

Did the last two. Good luck!


----------



## JumpingShip

A little help?  I have been trying to get Mark Taylor: Genesis, to go perma-free, but after a month of being free on iTunes, it hasn't been price-matched. I've been trying to get it on Kobo through D2D, but it has been publishing for almost a month, despite D2D resubmitting it for me a week ago.

On iTunes





And on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Mark-Taylor-Genesis-Prequel-ebook/dp/B009QNKTDU/ref=la_B003VL0TF6_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1368798963&sr=1-5

Thank you!


----------



## JumpingShip

CharlieVenkman said:


> I would absolutely love help making my book STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY free on Amazon!
> 
> Here's the link for Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-Sky-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/
> 
> Here's the link where it's free:
> 
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/strike-the-hero-from-the-sky/id644907199?mt=11&uo=4
> 
> Thanks everybody! I reported the last few pages that needed it...hopefully all of our reporting will result in success


Reported. Good luck!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Book I want free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CH33XR0/
> 
> Free link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-cutting-room/id634677535?mt=11&uo=4
> 
> And now to do some reporting of my own.


Reported. Good luck


----------



## JumpingShip

tallulahgrace said:


> I'm caught up on reporting.
> 
> I'd still appreciate your help to make Casanova Killer free on Amazon. Here's the info:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008R2O1FI
> 
> It's free here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Done!

I also reported Arno's book. I can't recall the name as I was just running through the thread.


----------



## JumpingShip

Re-posting to bump and also to list the Kobo link where my book was finally published yesterday.
It is free on:

iTunes





and on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Mark-Taylor-Genesis-Prequel-Mark/book-oe2isZ--1U64UJjKEjTIEw/page1.html

I would like it free on:

http://www.amazon.com/Mark-Taylor-Genesis-Prequel-ebook/dp/B009QNKTDU/ref=la_B003VL0TF6_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1368798963&sr=1-5

and

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mark-Taylor-Genesis-Prequel-ebook/dp/B009QNKTDU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3


----------



## Bryan Cohen

MaryMcDonald said:


> Re-posting to bump and also to list the Kobo link where my book was finally published yesterday.
> It is free on:
> 
> iTunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Mark-Taylor-Genesis-Prequel-Mark/book-oe2isZ--1U64UJjKEjTIEw/page1.html
> 
> I would like it free on:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mark-Taylor-Genesis-Prequel-ebook/dp/B009QNKTDU/ref=la_B003VL0TF6_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1368798963&sr=1-5
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mark-Taylor-Genesis-Prequel-ebook/dp/B009QNKTDU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3


Reported! I'm going to try to do this for the first time in a week or two. I hope it goes quickly. Good luck with yours, Mary.


----------



## JumpingShip

Thanks, Bryan!


----------



## tallulahgrace

Thanks for your help, everyone. Casanova Killer is now free on Amazon. I've reported the new ones; hope Amazon matches your prices soon.

Tallulah


----------



## JumpingShip

tallulahgrace said:


> Thanks for your help, everyone. Casanova Killer is now free on Amazon. I've reported the new ones; hope Amazon matches your prices soon.
> 
> Tallulah


Congrats and thanks!


----------



## Cory

Could someone notify Amazon of my zombie book?

http://amzn.com/B00CSI7NKW

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/316350


----------



## CharlieVenkman

All caught up 

Still waiting for my perma-free...does anyone here think it's worth it to also notify them of my book on Smashwords? So far I've only notified them of it being free on iTunes. I've heard various things about Amazon not really paying attention until it's on iTunes and/or B & N.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-Sky-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/

Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/313001

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/strike-the-hero-from-the-sky/id644907199?mt=11&uo=4


----------



## Cory

CharlieVenkman said:


> I've heard various things about Amazon not really paying attention until it's on iTunes and/or B & N.


Oh, I didn't know that... I should probably come back later, then! Thanks.


----------



## JumpingShip

Reported on Cory's and Charlie's books. Good luck!


----------



## Imogen Rose

MaryMcDonald said:


> A little help?  I have been trying to get Mark Taylor: Genesis, to go perma-free, but after a month of being free on iTunes, it hasn't been price-matched. I've been trying to get it on Kobo through D2D, but it has been publishing for almost a month, despite D2D resubmitting it for me a week ago.
> 
> On iTunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Mark-Taylor-Genesis-Prequel-ebook/dp/B009QNKTDU/ref=la_B003VL0TF6_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1368798963&sr=1-5
> 
> Thank you!


Done, Mary. Good luck!


----------



## JumpingShip

Thanks, Imogen! Amazon is being stubborn. They still haven't price-matched my book.   I wanted to make some category changes anyway, so maybe if I do that it'll get the bots going and they'll finally find the free versions on the other sites. It seems to be my only hope.


----------



## William L.K.

Done, Mary!


----------



## MGalloway

Book to be freed: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A6IJGIS

Free @ iTunes: 




...and I'll work on others' links...thanks!


----------



## JumpingShip

scififan said:


> Done, Mary!


Thank you!


----------



## JumpingShip

MGalloway said:


> Book to be freed: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A6IJGIS
> 
> Free @ iTunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I'll work on others' links...thanks!


Reported and good luck!

My book still hasn't gone free. Does that mean Amazon just isn't going to price-match it?


----------



## S. Shine

MGalloway said:


> Book to be freed: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A6IJGIS
> 
> Free @ iTunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I'll work on others' links...thanks!


Done!


----------



## Aaron Pogue

I'd really appreciate help with this one:
$0.99 at Amazon





Free at Kobo


----------



## MGalloway

S. Shine said:


> Done!


Thanks!



MaryMcDonald said:


> Reported and good luck!


Thanks!



MaryMcDonald said:


> My book still hasn't gone free. Does that mean Amazon just isn't going to price-match it?


It looks like it just went free...

@ Aaron: reported.


----------



## CharlieVenkman

All caught up reporting 

Congrats, MaryMcDonald!  Did you contact ever contact Amazon and let them know about your book being free?  Still trying to get them to price match...


----------



## S. Shine

Aaron Pogue said:


> I'd really appreciate help with this one:
> $0.99 at Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free at Kobo


Done!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Hi guys, me again. My book Hard Duty was free for three or four weeks, but it has moved to paid now. Could you do the honours?

Still Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id624775215

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008WNRVRM

Thanks all,

Mark


----------



## evecarter

Your book is free for me, Mark.

Mine just went back to paid. I would love a little push to get it back to free.

Thanks All,

eve

Not Free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Deceived-Part-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00AD6YO44/

Free at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/deceived-eve-carter/1114770262

Free at iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/deceived-part-1-new-york/id610936162?mt=11


----------



## Error404

Got through the last few pages for those people who weren't already free, and I've got one for the UK that needs some free love:

Not free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shadow-Wolf-In-Loup-ebook/dp/B00BN1XJOE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369351991&sr=8-1&keywords=shadow+of+the+wolf+%28in+the+loup

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id616901093


----------



## JumpingShip

Aaron Pogue said:


> I'd really appreciate help with this one:
> $0.99 at Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free at Kobo


done!

mine went free yesterday. Thanks everyone!


----------



## horse_girl

Aaron Pogue said:


> I'd really appreciate help with this one:
> $0.99 at Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free at Kobo


reported to Amazon for free.

@Eve--It's best to set your price to the minimum. I've seen threads here where KBers reported emails from Amazon warning them that they don't like matching to free for anything more than the $.99 minimum price.

edit--never mind. Looks like Mark managed it.


----------



## evecarter

horse_girl said:


> @Eve--It's best to set your price to the minimum. I've seen threads here where KBers reported emails from Amazon warning them that they don't like matching to free for anything more than the $.99 minimum price.


Thanks! That makes sense.


----------



## TPiperbrook

Help!!! Amazon reverted my book back to paid!

Can you help report it??

NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Contamination-Prequel-Post-Apocalyptic-Zombie-ebook/dp/B00ADEJGNK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362777868&sr=8-1&keywords=contamination+piperbrook

FREE on itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/contamination-prequel/id611407391?mt=11

FREE on BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/contamination-prequel-tw-piperbrook/1114770638?ean=2940044343399

FREE on KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Contamination/book-EDep93puXkmvdXBrE0vpQQ/page1.html?s=QEya1D-yXkW23u-DS3rszA&r=2


----------



## S. Shine

Reported the ones on this page that weren't free.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

evecarter said:


> Your book is free for me, Mark.
> 
> Mine just went back to paid. I would love a little push to get it back to free.
> 
> Thanks All,
> 
> eve
> 
> Not Free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Deceived-Part-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00AD6YO44/
> 
> Free at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/deceived-eve-carter/1114770262
> 
> Free at iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/deceived-part-1-new-york/id610936162?mt=11


Done. Good luck. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

MacWillard said:


> Got through the last few pages for those people who weren't already free, and I've got one for the UK that needs some free love:
> 
> Not free:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shadow-Wolf-In-Loup-ebook/dp/B00BN1XJOE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369351991&sr=8-1&keywords=shadow+of+the+wolf+%28in+the+loup
> 
> Free:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id616901093


Done. Good luck with this one. I find uk store really hard to go free in.


----------



## sbaum4853

Add me to the list of people who lost their free status and desperately want it back.

Make it Free:
http://www.amazon.com/Homecoming-Masquerade-Girls-Wearing-ebook/dp/B0072X4ATA/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1369405117&sr=8-1&keywords=homecoming+masquerade

It is free here:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/homecoming-masquerade?keyword=homecoming+masquerade&store=allproducts

Now headed back to Amazon to check on you guys from earlier in the thread.


----------



## robin_hart

Whew...got through the last few pages. It's encouraging that some of them were already free, like Mary's.  Kind of unnerving to see how many had been reverted to paid.
Mine has stayed free since it was reported, and I'm continually grateful.  I really wonder what is prompting back to paid? *shudder*


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Black Sheep went free in the UK yesterday, it is seriously helping my US sales too. Thanks people!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

sbaum4853 said:


> Add me to the list of people who lost their free status and desperately want it back.
> 
> Make it Free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Homecoming-Masquerade-Girls-Wearing-ebook/dp/B0072X4ATA/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1369405117&sr=8-1&keywords=homecoming+masquerade
> 
> It is free here:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/homecoming-masquerade?keyword=homecoming+masquerade&store=allproducts
> 
> Now headed back to Amazon to check on you guys from earlier in the thread.


Done, good luck with it.


----------



## sighdone

I've already managed to make it free in the US, but it would be great to get it free in the UK now too.

Amazon UK:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RDZ26K

And here's the Apple link to report:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/comic-book/id646740361

Many thanks.


----------



## Scott Haworth

Reported everyone on the last few pages. My novel got reverted back to free as well so I'd appreciate some help:

Dark Moonlighting not free on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Moonlighting-ebook/dp/B00BL3XXH2/

Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Dark-Moonlighting/book-SZB9QYwPw0mgV3BI7ixX_g/page1.html?s=_NWvIJ7S1ESOkgeaJqvhUg&r=5

Free on Itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id606596935

Thanks!


----------



## S. Shine

Reported the ones on this page. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

All reported up to date. Good luck all.


----------



## TPiperbrook

I'm back to free!  Thanks all!!  I caught up on reporting those I've missed...


----------



## Craig Halloran

I just about had a heart attack. By chance I saw where the 1st book in my main series went from being free the past 2 years to $2.99. How did that happen! It drives the sales of 5 books so far in this series. So, I'm freaking! 
That said, I'm dropping the price to .99 to keep things moving, but man, I need some help to make this free again.

Free The Darkslayer on Amazon! http://www.amazon.com/Darkslayer-Wrath-Royals-Book-ebook/dp/B003UV8X6O/ref=la_B003YHOXZE_1_4_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1369520086&sr=1-4

Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-darkslayer-craig-halloran/1112420557?ean=2940011076152

Thanks! Thanks! Thanks!


----------



## evecarter

I'm back to Free.   Thanks for all your help. This is such a wonderful place. I have just reported everyone from the last few pages who were not free yet. Best of luck.


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please report as free:

Free on Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/-Blow-More-Than-Kisses-The/book-pCdJ8TH04EKcOIXuhmLaGg/page1.html

Not Free on Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Kisses-Erotic-Encounters-Always-ebook/dp/B00CQZBTBG/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

Would you please report me as free! 

My amazon link - 
http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Piece-Cake-Series-ebook/dp/B00BVVY36E

My free link -
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Sex-Piece-Cake-Erotic-Romance/book-wfIeSmO--EafzhvQ-Kizug/page1.html?s=-1cQyzaHOUanC9knHx8ZbA&r=3

Thank you very much!


----------



## Craig Halloran

Craig Halloran said:


> I just about had a heart attack. By chance I saw where the 1st book in my main series went from being free the past 2 years to $2.99. How did that happen! It drives the sales of 5 books so far in this series. So, I'm freaking!
> That said, I'm dropping the price to .99 to keep things moving, but man, I need some help to make this free again.
> 
> Free The Darkslayer on Amazon! http://www.amazon.com/Darkslayer-Wrath-Royals-Book-ebook/dp/B003UV8X6O/ref=la_B003YHOXZE_1_4_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1369520086&sr=1-4
> 
> Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-darkslayer-craig-halloran/1112420557?ean=2940011076152[/url
> 
> Thanks! Thanks! Thanks!




It's free again. Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Coffee Snob

Mine is back to free. Thanks to everyone who helped out. I will check back now and then and report any that need it.


----------



## mvwhite

Please report as free:

Free on Kobo:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Zoreks-Pyramids-Adventures-In-Saris-Book/book-ANC0vS3cykKoiIimIH6n2g/page1.html?s=2yDRTNAf-E2EXgAwNWmTNw&r=1

Not free on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Zoreks-Pyramids-Adventures-Saris-ebook/dp/B00BEJ6J8S/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1369596817&sr=1-2&keywords=mv+white

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoCat

Please report as free:

Free on Drivethrufiction- http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/101375/Witch-Hunt-%28Gryphonpike-Chronicles%29

Free on Kobo- http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Witch-Hunt/book-nI6YQZd4yES5dE2CqlJ_qw/page1.html

Not free (please report to) Amazon- http://www.amazon.com/Witch-Hunt-Gryphonpike-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B006XNIB/

Thank you!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

All reported.


----------



## Just Browsing

I've reported the last few pages, from 2 IP addresses. Could use some help with mine! The first two have been free elsewhere since AUGUST now.

WARNING: ALL of these titles are erotica. NSFW.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Right-Remain-Silent-ebook/dp/B00927CI8Y

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-right-to-remain-silent-mia-savage/1113888426?ean=2940045106863

~ ~ ~

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Quarter-Dozen-Dirty-Stories-ebook/dp/B00A9H955A

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-quarter-dozen-dirty-stories-adrian-black/1113887779?ean=2940045096638

~ ~ ~

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Private-Fountains-Volume-3-ebook/dp/B007Z5PNSM

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/private-fountains-volume-3/id529340726?mt=11


----------



## Guest

Dangit! Looks like the first title of my series has reverted back to paid in the UK!  Just when it was starting to drive some sales ...   

In any case, here are the links:

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Star-Wanderers-Outworlder-Part-ebook/dp/B008GQCPLM/

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Star-Wanderers-Outworlder-Part-I/book-cZYTJ5eMu0ygvl5SJhrSJQ/page1.html
Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/joe-vasicek/star-wanderers-outworlder-part-i/_/R-400000000000001035293

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Just reported everyone on the last few pages.


----------



## E.T.

Just reported the last few pages that weren't free yet. Good luck!

Can use some help with the following two:

Needs to go to free at:

http://www.amazon.com/Venus-Teacher-Whore-Exploitation-ebook/dp/B00B5NK5LA/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1369682482&sr=1-6

Already free at:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/venus-from-teacher-to-whore-a-tale-of-exploitation-and-abuse-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1115219275?ean=2940044497283

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Venus-From-Teacher-Whore-Tale/book-E_XUX7oHgk-9Ms7w3jpWvA/page1.html?s=qAqcxKm0OEarYw5FYn_SHQ&r=6

And this one needs to go free too:

http://www.amazon.com/Sale-Part-Unlikely-Story-ebook/dp/B00D0G1PK0/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_17?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1369682851&sr=1-17

Already free at:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/For-Sale-Part-An-Unlikely/book-tKDNb9qgCkKWrnA3qCJeJg/page1.html?s=qAqcxKm0OEarYw5FYn_SHQ&r=1

Thank you!


----------



## MQ

I went through the last couple of pages so hopefully soon they will be free for everyone... 

Please if you get a chance I need help:

*Not free*

http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Them-Gently-Series-ebook/dp/B00B7T1GHO/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1369699775&sr=1-9&keywords=mobashar+qureshi

*free*

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Them-Gently-Book-Gently/book-x-xm1Oi28EG-7XYl8Hg0uA/page1.html?s=xr0HPdpjc0icWVthSe0poA&r=8

*Not free*

http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Towers-Roman-Solaire-ebook/dp/B0053UNJCS/ref=sr_1_17?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1369699855&sr=1-17&keywords=mobashar+qureshi

*free*

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Crystal-Towers-Roman-Solaire/book-LjIANYabSU2iS_JahNbhew/page1.html?s=3bvXJuAHSU6wT8QyAXpvVg&r=2

Thanks!


----------



## S. Shine

Done!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Up to date again. Good luck all.


----------



## Dave Renol

Caught up and all up to date again.

As a bit of additional info, since the question comes up fairly often, I'll add my bit of data to the perma-free pool:

On my free title I updated my categories, keywords, and cover without losing my price match on amazon.com ... I can't speak for UK, CA, et al, but it wasn't a problem for the US.

GL,

Dave


----------



## Edward Naughty

Still not free.

Please report as free:

Free on Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/-Blow-More-Than-Kisses-The/book-pCdJ8TH04EKcOIXuhmLaGg/page1.html

Free on Barned and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/i-blow-more-than-kisses-edward-naughty/1115380936?ean=2940044529830

Not Free on Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Kisses-Erotic-Encounters-Always-ebook/dp/B00CQZBTBG/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoCat

Reported the last couple pages.

Witch Hunt is now free. Thank you everyone! That's the fastest I've ever had Amazon price-match.


----------



## Jason Blacker

If I could ask for some help in reporting "Poisoned Heart" as free, I'd be very grateful.

Not free on Amazon:
http://amzn.to/13jQ8RU

Free on B&N:
http://bit.ly/13jQbNy

Free on Apple:
http://bit.ly/16qsJE8

Many thanks.


----------



## KM Logan

Not Free On Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Called-Biblical-Authors-Bloggers-ebook/dp/B00D2V3Q3M/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1369874980&sr=1-1&keywords=called+to+write

Free on Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Called-To-Write/book-fTBrx704oEm7mNiInaRUiw/page1.html?s=6_70KfCXXE6N3GOJA3gh6g&r=1

Many thanks!


----------



## E.T.

I just reported the last two pages who weren't free. Is it just me or is taking amazon longer to pricematch? I ask because most of the ones on the previous page I already reported, but are still not permafree.

Anyway, I can still use some help with these two:

Needs to go to free at:

http://www.amazon.com/Venus-Teacher-Whore-Exploitation-ebook/dp/B00B5NK5LA/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1369682482&sr=1-6

Already free at:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/venus-from-teacher-to-whore-a-tale-of-exploitation-and-abuse-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1115219275?ean=2940044497283

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Venus-From-Teacher-Whore-Tale/book-E_XUX7oHgk-9Ms7w3jpWvA/page1.html?s=qAqcxKm0OEarYw5FYn_SHQ&r=6

And this one needs to go free too:

http://www.amazon.com/Sale-Part-Unlikely-Story-ebook/dp/B00D0G1PK0/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_17?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1369682851&sr=1-17

Already free at:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/For-Sale-Part-An-Unlikely/book-tKDNb9qgCkKWrnA3qCJeJg/page1.html?s=qAqcxKm0OEarYw5FYn_SHQ&r=1

Thank you!


----------



## KM Logan

Just did the last few pages, glad to see how many are free.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Dave Renol said:


> Caught up and all up to date again.
> 
> As a bit of additional info, since the question comes up fairly often, I'll add my bit of data to the perma-free pool:
> 
> On my free title I updated my categories, keywords, and cover without losing my price match on amazon.com ... I can't speak for UK, CA, et al, but it wasn't a problem for the US.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Dave


I also updated a keyword ort two without losing the price match


----------



## Sharon Cummin

Could you please report mine as free.
Romance and a Piece of Cake
amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Piece-Cake-Series-ebook/dp/B00BVVY36E

Free on Kobo - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Sex-Piece-Cake-Erotic-Romance/book-wfIeSmO--EafzhvQ-Kizug/page1.html?s=mUiGdtqu80GhwHSBOYLXqA&r=3
Free on Diesel - http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000296871/Cummin-Sharon-Sex-and-a-Piece-of-Cake/1.html

Thank you very much!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Free on Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Kisses-Erotic-Encounters-Always-ebook/dp/B00CQZBTBG/

Thank you so much for making it free.


----------



## Janet Michelson

Mine went free already! Thanks!

Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Chew-Food-Chain-Train-ebook/dp/B00AD95GWU

Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=chew+chew+the+food+chain+train

Thanks for your help.

ETA: Went free in just a few days! Thanks everyone. I will report everyone's free books.


----------



## nlowhim

Hi all. Looks like a few aren't being made free. Will try those links again.. 
Have a couple that can be made free:
Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Struggle-ebook/dp/B006FEAAZK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1370072184&sr=8-2&keywords=nelson+lowhim

Free on:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Struggle/book-MFwCXxDlmE-IlIrBl8_IHQ/page1.html?s=965vIIWmoUOU4-3B4cNLrQ&r=9

&
Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/Run-ebook/dp/B00AQEB6GW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370072184&sr=8-1&keywords=nelson+lowhim

Free on:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Run/book--SrgpInRWkm5XAuozx-ZZA/page1.html?s=965vIIWmoUOU4-3B4cNLrQ&r=2

Many thanks!


----------



## dldkrypto

Any help would be appreciated.

Not free
http://www.amazon.com/Snow-White-Trip-paranormal-ebook/dp/B0099THHCC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370092040&sr=8-1&keywords=snow+white+and+trip

free on
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id623234011

and...

Not free
http://www.amazon.com/Yesterday-Dynasty-Chronicles-Volume-ebook/dp/B00BE2LNW2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1370092126&sr=1-1&keywords=blood+dynasty

free on
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/girl-from-yesterday-blood/id647596757?mt=11


----------



## JoJo Gould

Any assistance greatly appreciated:

Not Free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006QS8R5K

Free on Apple:





Free on Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Bear-Safari-Hat-The/book-XL6SzcOcQE-1HwMX0SWIKw/page1.html


----------



## spider2387

Hi all. I'm fairly new here but, of course, not Amazon or books lol. Just this forum. Anyways, here's my links!

Not Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Takers-Book-I-ebook/dp/B009NW2F3Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370106146&sr=8-1&keywords=erika+lindsen

Free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/250681

Free on All Romance: http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-soul-975677-140.html

Thank you! I'll try to work on yours


----------



## Cory

Reported some for ya'll.


----------



## A. Cross

I'm so glad I found this thread. I've been having a terrible time getting Amazon to price match any of my stories! I've sent notifications to Amazon for every request posted on this page.

I'd be grateful if a few of you would send Amazon a notification about my freebie. I'm not sure what the rules on this site are with respect to explicit content, so just to be on the safe side: the links are to an "adults only" ebook. Don't click if there are kids reading over your shoulder, etc.

Not free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009817A28

Free on B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/extra-credit-a-cross/1113043228?ean=2940044941915

Thank you!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

A. Cross said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread. I've been having a terrible time getting Amazon to price match any of my stories! I've sent notifications to Amazon for every request posted on this page.
> 
> I'd be grateful if a few of you would send Amazon a notification about my freebie. I'm not sure what the rules on this site are with respect to explicit content, so just to be on the safe side: the links are to an "adults only" ebook. Don't click if there are kids reading over your shoulder, etc.
> 
> Not free on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009817A28
> 
> Free on B&N:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/extra-credit-a-cross/1113043228?ean=2940044941915
> 
> Thank you!


Done. Good luck with it.


----------



## S. Shine

A. Cross said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread. I've been having a terrible time getting Amazon to price match any of my stories! I've sent notifications to Amazon for every request posted on this page.
> 
> I'd be grateful if a few of you would send Amazon a notification about my freebie. I'm not sure what the rules on this site are with respect to explicit content, so just to be on the safe side: the links are to an "adults only" ebook. Don't click if there are kids reading over your shoulder, etc.
> 
> Not free on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009817A28
> 
> Free on B&N:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/extra-credit-a-cross/1113043228?ean=2940044941915
> 
> Thank you!


Done!


----------



## MQ

I caught up with the remaining pages:

Please if you get a chance I need the help :

*Not free*

http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Them-Gently-Series-ebook/dp/B00B7T1GHO/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1369699775&sr=1-9&keywords=mobashar+qureshi

*free*

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Them-Gently-Book-Gently/book-x-xm1Oi28EG-7XYl8Hg0uA/page1.html?s=xr0HPdpjc0icWVthSe0poA&r=8

*Not free*

http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Towers-Roman-Solaire-ebook/dp/B0053UNJCS/ref=sr_1_17?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1369699855&sr=1-17&keywords=mobashar+qureshi

*free*

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Crystal-Towers-Roman-Solaire/book-LjIANYabSU2iS_JahNbhew/page1.html?s=3bvXJuAHSU6wT8QyAXpvVg&r=2

Thanks!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Mobashar Qureshi said:


> I caught up with the remaining pages:
> 
> Please if you get a chance I need the help :
> 
> *Not free*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Them-Gently-Series-ebook/dp/B00B7T1GHO/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1369699775&sr=1-9&keywords=mobashar+qureshi
> 
> *free*
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Them-Gently-Book-Gently/book-x-xm1Oi28EG-7XYl8Hg0uA/page1.html?s=xr0HPdpjc0icWVthSe0poA&r=8
> 
> *Not free*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Towers-Roman-Solaire-ebook/dp/B0053UNJCS/ref=sr_1_17?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1369699855&sr=1-17&keywords=mobashar+qureshi
> 
> *free*
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Crystal-Towers-Roman-Solaire/book-LjIANYabSU2iS_JahNbhew/page1.html?s=3bvXJuAHSU6wT8QyAXpvVg&r=2
> 
> Thanks!


Done


----------



## smilerrossy

Done the ones above. 

My book "Hero's Break" is being sold for free on the major digital retail sites.

Really want it free on amazon.co.uk before I promo it. I got amazon.com already.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009ZARF2M

Please help my submitting the lower price form any of these other stores

Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Heros-Break/book-pilogs3q2kaRkrYLfv6GQw/page1.html?s=zPlOgPigE0m9IMh_srvljA&r=4

Google
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/P_A_Ross_Hero_s_Break?id=Pyyb7e5tcPQC&feature=null-P.A+Ross#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDMwMiwiYm9vay1QeXliN2U1dGNQUUMiXQ..

Apple
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/heros-break/id576878508?mt=11

Diesel
http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000250274/Ross-P.-A-Hero-s-Break/1.html

Smashwords
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/250274

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/heros-break-pa-ross/1113845620

sony
https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/p-a-ross/hero-s-break/_/R-400000000000000861429


----------



## E.T.

Done the ones on this page. Good luck!


----------



## jimkukral

Went through and got a ton of these. Please help me?

Book to report is here:
http://www.amazon.com/Books-Awesome-Amazon-Descriptions-ebook/dp/B00CSAUSCA

Where it's free:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/How-To-Sell-More-Books/book-x8MZ77BI4kifFKxOOBxoCg/page1.html?s=V3abuiNfGESNXXeSOPEMHg&r=2


----------



## Jason Blacker

Thanks for all your help!

I'm all caught up freeing yours 

If you have a moment, there are two others that need to be set free. Please and thankee 

Star Sails: Dark Matter

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Matter-Star-Sails-ebook/dp/B008NITFB6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1370213625&sr=8-6&keywords=sylynt+storme

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/star-sails-sylynt-storme/1112409880?ean=2940044746497

Leather Apron

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Misgivings-Vampire-Lafayette-ebook/dp/B008SYXKYS/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1370213625&sr=8-13&keywords=sylynt+storme

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/leather-apron-sylynt-storme/1112684230?ean=2940044793484

Thanks again!


----------



## Elizabeth Barone

Hey guys! I'd appreciate some help in making the first episode of my serial free.

Free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Sandpaper-Fidelity-Episode-1/book-WU04cn-sm0qbxtVzWwk9Ig/page1.html

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008B8GXPO

Not free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/between-the-lines-elizabeth-barone/1112942322

Thank you!

PS: I paid it forward.


----------



## JamieCampbell

Hi Elizabeth,

I just did yours, good luck. Would someone mind doing mine?

Not free at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Trouble-ebook/dp/B00B8FKO3E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1370234443&sr=1-1&keywords=trouble+by+jamie+campbell

Free at Smashwords:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/280714

Thank you! I'm so glad I found this board, I used to wait and cross my fingers.


----------



## mvwhite

I just did yours Jamie and everyone on the page before. I could still use some help with mine please.

Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/Zoreks-Pyramids-Adventures-Saris-ebook/dp/B00BEJ6J8S/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1370253697&sr=1-2&keywords=mv+white

Free:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Zoreks-Pyramids-Adventures-In-Saris-Book/book-ANC0vS3cykKoiIimIH6n2g/page1.html?s=iSj2BDcp90uNcs20sSvz4A&r=1

Thanks.


----------



## Janet Michelson

JamieCampbell said:


> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> I just did yours, good luck. Would someone mind doing mine?
> 
> Not free at Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Trouble-ebook/dp/B00B8FKO3E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1370234443&sr=1-1&keywords=trouble+by+jamie+campbell
> 
> Free at Smashwords:
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/280714
> 
> It won't work on a Smashwords link. You have to use Barnes and Noble, or Kobo, etc.
> 
> Thank you! I'm so glad I found this board, I used to wait and cross my fingers.


----------



## S. Shine

mvwhite said:


> I just did yours Jamie and everyone on the page before. I could still use some help with mine please.
> 
> Not free:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zoreks-Pyramids-Adventures-Saris-ebook/dp/B00BEJ6J8S/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1370253697&sr=1-2&keywords=mv+white
> 
> Free:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Zoreks-Pyramids-Adventures-In-Saris-Book/book-ANC0vS3cykKoiIimIH6n2g/page1.html?s=iSj2BDcp90uNcs20sSvz4A&r=1
> 
> Thanks.


Done.


----------



## trublue

I haven't been here in a long time. It's a shame because I need to report you guys. I will in the next few days. Just let me finish my deadline. Then I will be on it!

I just came by to say that I am finally free in Canada. Thank you for all your help


----------



## nlowhim

Did the last page. Would like some help with mine, don't seem to be budging:
Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Struggle-ebook/dp/B006FEAAZK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1370072184&sr=8-2&keywords=nelson+lowhim

Free on:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Struggle/book-MFwCXxDlmE-IlIrBl8_IHQ/page1.html?s=965vIIWmoUOU4-3B4cNLrQ&r=9

&
Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/Run-ebook/dp/B00AQEB6GW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370072184&sr=8-1&keywords=nelson+lowhim

Free on:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Run/book--SrgpInRWkm5XAuozx-ZZA/page1.html?s=965vIIWmoUOU4-3B4cNLrQ&r=2

Many thanks!


----------



## S. Shine

nlowhim said:


> Did the last page. Would like some help with mine, don't seem to be budging:
> Not free:
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Struggle-ebook/dp/B006FEAAZK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1370072184&sr=8-2&keywords=nelson+lowhim
> 
> Free on:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Struggle/book-MFwCXxDlmE-IlIrBl8_IHQ/page1.html?s=965vIIWmoUOU4-3B4cNLrQ&r=9
> 
> &
> Not free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Run-ebook/dp/B00AQEB6GW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370072184&sr=8-1&keywords=nelson+lowhim
> 
> Free on:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Run/book--SrgpInRWkm5XAuozx-ZZA/page1.html?s=965vIIWmoUOU4-3B4cNLrQ&r=2
> 
> Many thanks!


Done.


----------



## KM Logan

I went over the last few pages  My book is still not free but it's on Barnes and Nobles now, I'm hoping that might make a difference.

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/Called-Biblical-Authors-Bloggers-ebook/dp/B00D2V3Q3M/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1370363653&sr=1-1&keywords=called+to+write

Free
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/called-to-write-km-logan/1115446302?ean=2940044544987

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Called-To-Write/book-fTBrx704oEm7mNiInaRUiw/page1.html?s=Lc-tf6Ec20q0cNMD0xOR7w&r=1

Thanks all!


----------



## S. Shine

Logan, just reported yours.  

Hope it helps!


----------



## Elizabeth Barone

Thanks, guys!

Just reported everyone on this page so far. Teamwork!


----------



## Writerly Writer

Free

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Bear-Heart/book-NWakhudbbk6p3Wq9V-ywLw/page1.html

Not Free

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Bear-Heart/book-NWakhudbbk6p3Wq9V-ywLw/page1.html

Thanks guys, I'll go back and do yours


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Hey Guys, trying to garner some reviews so could you do the honours for me with making this free?

free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id625344177

not free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ZG8UX4

not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009ZG8UX4

And this one

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id625344996

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00520CYAW

Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00520CYAW

Thank guys. I'm going through the last page next making things free.

Mark


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

KJCOLT said:


> Free
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Bear-Heart/book-NWakhudbbk6p3Wq9V-ywLw/page1.html
> 
> Not Free
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Bear-Heart/book-NWakhudbbk6p3Wq9V-ywLw/page1.html
> 
> Thanks guys, I'll go back and do yours


Something's wrong here. Both links lead to a free book on Kobo


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

All up to date. Good luck all.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

Can you please report mine as free.

amazon link - http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Piece-Cake-Series-ebook/dp/B00BVVY36E

nook free link - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/romance-and-a-piece-of-cake-sharon-cummin/1115470119?ean=2940044546721
kobo free link - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Romance-Piece-Cake-Romance-Series/book-wfIeSmO--EafzhvQ-Kizug/page1.html?s=4eK-LbsFHkCaYxlcesLRxw&r=3

Thank you very much!


----------



## nlowhim

Did the last page again. Some don't seem to be moving... A matter of luck?
cheers to all


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Sharon Cummin said:


> Can you please report mine as free.
> 
> amazon link - http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Piece-Cake-Series-ebook/dp/B00BVVY36E
> 
> nook free link - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/romance-and-a-piece-of-cake-sharon-cummin/1115470119?ean=2940044546721
> kobo free link - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Romance-Piece-Cake-Romance-Series/book-wfIeSmO--EafzhvQ-Kizug/page1.html?s=4eK-LbsFHkCaYxlcesLRxw&r=3
> 
> Thank you very much!


Done. It definitely takes luck for this to work. My first permafree was easy. Took just a day and boom! The other two I'm trying to get free just will NOT go!


----------



## beccajcampbell

I'd appreciate your help in making my sci fi short story NOT THE NORM free on Amazon. It's currently free on Kobo here: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Not-the-Norm-Sub-Normal/book-grpBHzTPnkmT48OkdfX_Bw/page1.html

Here's the link on Amazon (it's listed at $0.99): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088SZA7O/

Can you please go there and click "tell us about a lower price," then enter the Kobo link? Price = 0, shipping = 0.

Thanks a bunch!

-Becca


----------



## beccajcampbell

Did all this page and working my way backward!


----------



## Error404

Wow, managed to do all the ones since I last posted 

Now on to mine:

Not Free:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shadow-Wolf-In-Loup-ebook/dp/B00BN1XJOE

Free at:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BN1XJOE/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00BN1XJOE&linkCode=as2&tag=hewiyaanadau-20

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id616901093

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Shadow-Wolf-In-Loup-Book/book-g53MC5evA0271p04VAxYCw/page1.html?s=3DZfTTUClUOysHhc_heyag&r=1


----------



## David Adams

Wow, MacWillard, your book is already free!

Okay, got one for you all!

Not Free:

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009Z68JN0/
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009Z68JN0/
DE: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B009Z68JN0/
FR: http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B009Z68JN0/
ES: http://www.amazon.es/dp/B009Z68JN0/
IT: http://www.amazon.it/dp/B009Z68JN0/
JP: http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B009Z68JN0/
BR: http://www.amazon.br/dp/B009Z68JN0/
CA: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B009Z68JN0/

Free At:

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id650439121
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Rakshasa-Book-I-Part-1/book--rfDSz_04EiKVZal6PnoKg/page1.html
ARE: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-rakshasabookipart1-1216499-140.html

Thanks guys!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught the last few pages -

Here's mine:

Not FREE: http://amzn.com/B009W1SCLM

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-clockwork-dragon-pauline-creeden/1114072397?ean=9781480174825

&

Not FREE: http://amzn.com/B00AOB8L8I

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/winter-fae-melissa-turner-lee/1114302261?ean=2940044229495

Thank you so much - you guys are awesome!


----------



## E.T.

Did the ones on this page. 

KJCOLT, we need that amazon link. I tried to find your book on amazon, but it didn't show up in search results. Maybe its still being processed?

I can use some help with the following one:

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/Trafficked-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00D3O4A06/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_19?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1370535181&sr=1-19

FREE:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Trafficked-Part-1/book-HIUzvTMEoUaXwxnXocfEWg/page1.html?s=PZ_oG4zBGkSbeuKOLJemCw&r=2

Thank you!


----------



## Sharon Cummin

Romance and a Piece of Cake is free now.
Thank you so much!!


----------



## olefish

Hey, I need help from uk residents especially.

not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Cross-Black-Beginning-ebook/dp/B0095YE9H2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346850539&sr=8-1&keywords=luwa+wande

free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-cross-and-the-black-luwa-wande/1114821279?ean=2940044361997

free: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-cross-and-the-black/id617238595?mt=11

free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Cross-and-Black-1/book-gEBpPPBx60GLMtOMWPpY5A/page1.html?s=VY1MmHR7G02jIPHVMm-w_w&r=3


----------



## Error404

David Adams said:


> Wow, MacWillard, your book is already free!


I'm not seeing that. It still lists the price at .98 (and judging by the lack of downloads, a lot of other people are still seeing a cost).


----------



## Dave Renol

Howdy, all. Did my weekly catchup here and looking for UK/CA help on my book.

Canada:
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0073XU3WW

UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0073XU3WW

Free at:

UK:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/discovery-science-psionics/id576438312?mt=11

CA:
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/discovery-science-psionics/id576438312?mt=11

Dave


----------



## 60865

I have been at it for 20 minutes now. I'm wondering if doing too many at a time is not counterproductive.
I guess not and I hope it works for you guys, it did for me and I'm very thankful.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

All up to date. Good luck.

PS: I usually do some of these on my smartphone, some from home, and a few from work. No idea if it is necessary, but i figure it can't actually hurt.


----------



## Just Browsing

Ack! My perma-free just went off perma-free, and I have a paid promotion coming up in a few weeks!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Paulas-Place-part-Seduction-ebook/dp/B00A2WC9TQ

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/paulas-place-part-1-james-wood/1113846321?ean=2940045076463

I'll reported everyone back to the last time I posted!

ETA: Correct link in this time. Thanks, David.

It is free on Apple, but I can't find a link for it. It's so hard to find erotica in iTunes! I haven no idea how customers find me...


----------



## David Adams

1001nightspress said:


> Ack! My perma-free just went off perma-free, and I have a paid promotion coming up in a few weeks!
> 
> Amazon: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/paulas-place-part-1-james-wood/1113846321?ean=2940045076463
> 
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/paulas-place-part-1-james-wood/1113846321?ean=2940045076463
> 
> I'll reported everyone back to the last time I posted!


These are the same link.  I found it by search and did it. And do you have an iTunes link? They are usually faster...


----------



## beccajcampbell

Done! Here's mine again.

Free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Not-the-Norm-Sub-Normal/book-grpBHzTPnkmT48OkdfX_Bw/page1.html

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088SZA7O/

Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0088SZA7O/

Thanks!



Hosanna said:


> Caught the last few pages -
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Not FREE: http://amzn.com/B009W1SCLM
> 
> Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-clockwork-dragon-pauline-creeden/1114072397?ean=9781480174825
> 
> &
> 
> Not FREE: http://amzn.com/B00AOB8L8I
> 
> Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/winter-fae-melissa-turner-lee/1114302261?ean=2940044229495
> 
> Thank you so much - you guys are awesome!


----------



## beccajcampbell

Done!

Mine still isn't free.

Not free:

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088SZA7O/
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0088SZA7O/

Free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Not-the-Norm-Sub-Normal/book-grpBHzTPnkmT48OkdfX_Bw/page1.html



JoJo Gould said:


> Any assistance greatly appreciated:
> 
> Not Free on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006QS8R5K
> 
> Free on Apple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free on Kobo:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Bear-Safari-Hat-The/book-XL6SzcOcQE-1HwMX0SWIKw/page1.html


----------



## David Adams

beccajcampbell said:


> Done! Here's mine again.
> 
> Free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Not-the-Norm-Sub-Normal/book-grpBHzTPnkmT48OkdfX_Bw/page1.html
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088SZA7O/
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0088SZA7O/
> 
> Thanks!


Can do, but Amazon rarely price match to kobo. Do you have iTunes or B&N?


----------



## avwrite

Boo-urns, it got reverted to non free, AGAIN (2nd time in 2 months).

Please help out, I went and reported the non frees above

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halfkinds-volume-1-andrew-vu/1114586917

Itunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/halfkinds-volume-1-contact/id604205582

Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact/book-xrD-sMXDBUa53oST9k832A/page1.html?s=oShoGPCPaUSsXT7C1AF_Xw&r=1


----------



## R M Rowan

I've tried and tried on my own and can't get this to go free. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Off to catch up on everyone else.
Thanks all!

Not free here: http://www.amazon.com/Mixed-Signals-ebook/dp/B00BE3FS9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370628192&sr=8-1&keywords=ivy+raine

free here: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Mixed-Signals/book-N8IJ3cZFZkW-UV_l20U5oA/page1.html?s=lMh7NhwbDki6JrIBbknLUQ&r=1


----------



## nlowhim

All right, so doing the last two pages for everyone. Hopefully they budge. Here are mine again with itunes and B&N links. 
Not free on:

http://www.amazon.com/Run-ebook/dp/B00AQEB6GW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370628830&sr=8-1&keywords=nelson+lowhim
Free on:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/run/id623419726?mt=11
And on:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/run-nelson-lowhim/1114916073?ean=2940044387577

And finally, Not Free:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Struggle-ebook/dp/B006FEAAZK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1370628830&sr=8-2&keywords=nelson+lowhim

Free on:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-struggle-nelson-lowhim/1107747266?ean=2940032890577

And
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-struggle/id488472117?mt=11
Thanks everyone!


----------



## DIMONROE

Free
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Under-Covers/book-UUn9Gi_AOEmfn76HPLTDMQ/page1.html?s=pxDioe4OCkyEoEmW6Ci8Zw&r=3

Not Free
http://www.amazon.com/Under-Covers-Handcuffed-ebook/dp/B00D4HAY8O/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1370631153&sr=1-3&keywords=under+covers

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## swolf

Ok, did the last two pages (US only):

mvwhite 
KJCOLT (had to search for Amazon link)
markecooper (2)
Sharon Cummin (already free)
beccajcampbell 
KM Logan (already free)
David Adams (US)
Hosanna (2)
E.T.
1001nightspress
avwrite
R M Rowan 
nlowhim (2)
DIMONROE

Mine:

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/time-traveling-nympho-jean-luc-cheri/1114675738

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Time-Traveling-Nympho-Encounter-ebook/dp/B00AB97CVK

Thanks!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

swolf said:


> Ok, did the last two pages (US only):
> 
> mvwhite
> KJCOLT (had to search for Amazon link)
> markecooper (2)
> Sharon Cummin (already free)
> beccajcampbell
> KM Logan (already free)
> David Adams (US)
> Hosanna (2)
> E.T.
> 1001nightspress
> avwrite
> R M Rowan
> nlowhim (2)
> DIMONROE
> 
> Mine:
> 
> Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/time-traveling-nympho-jean-luc-cheri/1114675738
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Time-Traveling-Nympho-Encounter-ebook/dp/B00AB97CVK
> 
> Thanks!


Done


----------



## Jason Varrone

OK, I could really use everyone's help. I just launched my debut novel and need the prequel to it to go perma-free. I am going to go back within this thread and report lower prices for you. Thanks!

Here's the link to the book I need perma-free
http://www.amazon.com/Warriors-Ascension-Legacy-Series-ebook/dp/B0093B3JQE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362144356&sr=8-1&keywords=jason+varrone

Here's two links to the free versions (thus far)
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/warriors-ascension-legacy/id588604543?mt=11

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Warriors-Ascension-The-Legacy-Series/book-aVHCjnLWy02PX_M4FfWKBg/page1.html?s=YZIhfRbui0ao_Bn3TYue4g&r=2


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up since my last post!

Here are my 2 again:

Not FREE: http://amzn.com/B009W1SCLM

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-clockwork-dragon-pauline-creeden/1114072397?ean=9781480174825

&

Not FREE: http://amzn.com/B00AOB8L8I

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/winter-fae-melissa-turner-lee/1114302261?ean=2940044229495

Thank you so much!


----------



## E.T.

Did the last two pages. Don't know if it is effective to report the same one more than once, but that's what I did. lol

I can use some help with the following:

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/Trafficked-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00D3O4A06/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_19?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1370535181&sr=1-19&tag=viglink126429-20

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trafficked-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00D3O4A06/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1370722054&sr=1-15

http://www.amazon.ca/Trafficked-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00D3O4A06/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1370722140&sr=1-13

FREE AT:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Trafficked-Part-1/book-HIUzvTMEoUaXwxnXocfEWg/page1.html?s=_XoUPvRPL068B--aNAMkMg&r=4

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sale-Part-Unlikely-Story-ebook/dp/B00D0G1PK0/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_18?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1370722265&sr=1-18

http://www.amazon.ca/Sale-Part-Unlikely-Story-ebook/dp/B00D0G1PK0/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1370722295&sr=1-11

FREE AT:

http://www.amazon.com/Sale-Part-Unlikely-Story-ebook/dp/B00D0G1PK0/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1370722333&sr=1-7

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/For-Sale-Part-An-Unlikely/book-tKDNb9qgCkKWrnA3qCJeJg/page1.html?s=v2vBKSfb00OJzHvBaKHIrA&r=2

THANK YOU!


----------



## David Adams

Argh Perma-free has been unkind to me this week.  Went back and did all the others who were still not free.

Still trying to get the following two books free:

*Rakshasa*

Not-free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009Z68JN0/

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id650439121
http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000133891

*Lacuna: Demons of the Void*

This one especially hurts because it was free for over a month, stopped being free in a category change, now won't go back to free. 

Not-free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RZNR3Y/

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lacuna-demons-void-lacuna/id635729952?mt=11
www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Lacuna-Demons-of-Void-Lacuna/book--IXz-VNV5k2JsZTCMkup8w/page1.html
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lacuna-david-adams/1111437796?ean=2940044481053

THANKS EVERYONE WHO HELPS! I <3 you all!


----------



## E.T.

David, just reported yours again.  Looking forward to see especially Lacuna: Demons of the Void go free as it sounds like an exciting read. I'd buy it, but I'm on a tight budget. Which is code for _I'm glad I can pay the bills._ lol


----------



## oliviathorne

Could I get your help?

My first book in a series just went free on Nook, and I'm trying to get Amazon to price-match it. If you let them know, thank you!

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AMIH8Y6

Nook:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/all-that-he-wants-olivia-thorne/1115375093?ean=2940044555624


----------



## E.T.

oliviathorne said:


> Could I get your help?
> 
> My first book in a series just went free on Nook, and I'm trying to get Amazon to price-match it. If you let them know, thank you!
> 
> Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AMIH8Y6
> 
> Nook:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/all-that-he-wants-olivia-thorne/1115375093?ean=2940044555624


Done.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Only a few since my last post, but I caught them!

Why does Amazon take forever? Here are my 2 again:

Not FREE: http://amzn.com/B009W1SCLM

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-clockwork-dragon-pauline-creeden/1114072397?ean=9781480174825

&

Not FREE:http://amzn.com/B00AOB8L8I

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/winter-fae-melissa-turner-lee/1114302261?ean=2940044229495

Thanks for your time and effort!


----------



## Jason Varrone

Here's an updated set of links since I posted this last. B&N finally got on board, and as usual, Amazon is the last one. I've reported the lower prices for the last few posters in this thread.

Here's the link to the book I need perma-free
http://www.amazon.com/Warriors-Ascension-Legacy-Series-ebook/dp/B0093B3JQE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362144356&sr=8-1&keywords=jason+varrone

Here's the Apple and B&N links to the free versions
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/warriors-ascension-legacy/id588604543?mt=11

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/warriors-ascension-jason-varrone/1114769303?ean=2940044341494


----------



## R M Rowan

I'm beginning to think free is a myth!

Trying again:

NOT free here: http://www.amazon.com/Mixed-Signals-ebook/dp/B00BE3FS9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370879305&sr=8-1&keywords=ivy+raine

Free here: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Mixed-Signals/book-N8IJ3cZFZkW-UV_l20U5oA/page1.html?s=_1vRdGNEpkSiwx8RoacaRg&r=1

I've caught up again. Thanks peeps!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

All up to date again. Here's mine, Amazon doesn't seem to like them. They just won't go free.

free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id625344177

not free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ZG8UX4
not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009ZG8UX4

And this one

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id625344996

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00520CYAW
Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00520CYAW

Thanks guys,

Mark


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reported it, Mark. Here's mine.

Not Free:

http://www.amazon.com/Madness-Twelve-Months-Romance-ebook/dp/B00BFN9H7S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370887089&sr=8-1&keywords=march+madness+margaret+lake

Free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622284173

Thanks.


----------



## trublue

Thankfully today I will finish my novel and can report everyone.
So, they put me back to free in the UK and took me off of free In the US. I think Amazon enjoys screwing with me. Pls report.

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1

NOT FREE http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Reported it, Mark. Here's mine.
> 
> Not Free:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Madness-Twelve-Months-Romance-ebook/dp/B00BFN9H7S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370887089&sr=8-1&keywords=march+madness+margaret+lake
> 
> Free:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622284173
> 
> Thanks.


Done. Good luck and thanks.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

trublue said:


> Thankfully today I will finish my novel and can report everyone.
> So, they put me back to free in the UK and took me off of free In the US. I think Amazon enjoys screwing with me. Pls report.
> 
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1
> 
> BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1
> 
> NOT FREE http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1


It is free already on .com now. Nice cover by the way, and over 300 good reviews. Nice!


----------



## avwrite

markecooper said:


> It is free already on .com now. Nice cover by the way, and over 300 good reviews. Nice!


Actually, it's not free on the .com store. Just reported the links and all the others on prev pages that arent free.

Seems like Amazon did a wave of putting people back off perma-free, as I see a lot of others experiencing the same thing at around the same time. Lame 

Anyways, help me out too because mine got off perma-free and still not free. Last time it took only a day to get it back to free, this time Amazon seems to be more stubborn 

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halfkinds-volume-1-andrew-vu/1114586917

Itunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/halfkinds-volume-1-contact/id604205582

Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact/book-xrD-sMXDBUa53oST9k832A/page1.html?s=oShoGPCPaUSsXT7C1AF_Xw&r=1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

trublue said:


> Thankfully today I will finish my novel and can report everyone.
> So, they put me back to free in the UK and took me off of free In the US. I think Amazon enjoys screwing with me. Pls report.
> 
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=1
> 
> BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1
> 
> NOT FREE http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1


Done.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

avwrite said:


> Actually, it's not free on the .com store. Just reported the links and all the others on prev pages that arent free.


I was replying to Tru about Guardians.



Just tried to do yours avwrite, but your book Halfkinds is also free to me.


----------



## R M Rowan

markecooper said:


> I was replying to Tru about Guardians.
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried to do yours avwrite, but your book Halfkinds is also free to me.


Why can't I see these free? Is this UK Amazon?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

R M Rowan said:


> Why can't I see these free? Is this UK Amazon?


No it's .com amazon.

I dont know why you see something else but i have had this happen to my books as well. Sometimes the website shows free on my permafree yet the dash board starts showing sales coming in. Last time i got 55 sales over 2 days while it showed free. That was .co.uk though.


----------



## R M Rowan

markecooper said:


> No it's .com amazon.
> 
> I dont know why you see something else but i have had this happen to my books as well. Sometimes the website shows free on my permafree yet the dash board starts showing sales coming in. Last time i got 55 sales over 2 days while it showed free. That was .co.uk though.


That's really odd. I even refreshed, thinking it was just my browser holding pages. I'm off to check another computer. Now I'm curious! 
Edited to add: Checked another computer. Still 2.99 for me. I'm going to keep watching this one so I can see how long it takes until I see it free, too.

Edited to add, again: I now see it free, nearly 24 hours later.


----------



## avwrite

markecooper said:


> No it's .com amazon.
> 
> I dont know why you see something else but i have had this happen to my books as well. Sometimes the website shows free on my permafree yet the dash board starts showing sales coming in. Last time i got 55 sales over 2 days while it showed free. That was .co.uk though.


I just checked mine on the .com store. It's free now. Thanks to everyone!

Strange though because when I check Tru's Guardian: The Girl, I see at still at 2.99


----------



## BEAST

Just Reported pages 89/90

James, here is your itunes free link: 




-------------

Mine just came off perma free, help plz.

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Freaks-Urban-Erotica-Sampler-ebook/dp/B00AT44YZY/ref=la_B007L7550K_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370903354&sr=1-3

*FREE:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/raw-freaks-gavin-ml-fletcher/1114142174?ean=2940044195684

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/raw-freaks/id588895918?mt=11

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Raw-Freaks-Urban-Erotica-Sampler/book-haewIzPCk0SUTrkYy8Qstg/page1.html?s=93cN7r-vv0OBL6ANukeuEQ&r=1

https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-rawfreaksurbaneroticasampler-1031965-358.html

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263862*


----------



## trublue

Thx Mark,

And everyone. I have one chp left of novel to edit.
Carpal tunnel acting up, but will report past few pages in the morning


----------



## nlowhim

mmm seems odd with respect to what's happening... could it be that Amazon is only making it free for certain people? (ie the ones who are reporting?)
Wouldn't be surprised. I'll do the last two pages. Only one of mine has gone free...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reported you, Gavin.



nlowhim said:


> mmm seems odd with respect to what's happening... could it be that Amazon is only making it free for certain people? (ie the ones who are reporting?)
> Wouldn't be surprised. I'll do the last two pages. Only one of mine has gone free...


Are you signed in to your Amazon account? Sometimes you get kicked out and have to sign back in again.


----------



## James Calbraith

Hi all,

I would really appreciate it if you'd report my book - "The Shadow of Black Wings", the first in the series.

It's free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Shadow-of-Black-Wings/book-vr-zFZeGBkqZ4IUSo_c87A/page1.html

Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FS5RPC

Thanks all


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

James Calbraith said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you'd report my book - "The Shadow of Black Wings", the first in the series.
> 
> It's free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Shadow-of-Black-Wings/book-vr-zFZeGBkqZ4IUSo_c87A/page1.html
> 
> Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FS5RPC
> 
> Thanks all


Sorry mate. I am getting a page that says you deleted the book at kobo.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone

I just wanted to stop in and thank you all. My book is now permafree on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008B8GXPO Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## nlowhim

Nice! so mine are free (BN and iTunes links seemed to do the trick...). Will do the last two pages. Best of luck!
cheers


----------



## R M Rowan

Miracles happen! Mine is now perma-free! I'll go back and catch up on all the newbies. Thank you, everyone!!!


----------



## R M Rowan

James Calbraith said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you'd report my book - "The Shadow of Black Wings", the first in the series.
> 
> It's free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Shadow-of-Black-Wings/book-vr-zFZeGBkqZ4IUSo_c87A/page1.html
> 
> Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FS5RPC
> 
> Thanks all


Your kobo link above doesn't work, but I found it here:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Shadow-of-Black-Wings/book-K9wksqunWUe9SOoZMeqpIg/page1.html?s=hDz6z0uvhkijKFGOrfZgCg&r=1


----------



## mvwhite

Mine has also gone free. Thanks everyone.


----------



## E.T.

Just did the ones on this page. James, Kobo says you deleted your book. 

Can use some help with this one:

FREE:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/trafficked-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1115550940?ean=2940044562479

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/Trafficked-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00D3O4A06/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_20?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1371036511&sr=1-20

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trafficked-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00D3O4A06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371036596&sr=8-1&keywords=Trafficked+Part+1

http://www.amazon.ca/Trafficked-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00D3O4A06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371036630&sr=8-1&keywords=trafficked+part+1

Thank you!


----------



## George Hamilton

Done a couple. Will be back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

James, got the same message.

E.T., Amazon said your B&N link wasn't valid. I clicked on it to get to your book page and copied the link from there. It went through just fine. I don't know what the problem was since I could get to the book from the link in your post. Anyway, it's reported.


----------



## Duane Gundrum

I went through a few pages of this thread, but at the length now, I thought I'd just ask the question that's probably been asked before. As someone who has been struggling at getting his books sold (doing tiny sales, but low level success), I'm wondering if putting one of my books on permafree might not benefit me in the long run, or would it just be a waste of one of my books? I have about ten novels, and few of them rarely, if ever, sell. Yet, I don't perceive those to be any less stellar than the ones that do sell.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

sarbonn said:


> I went through a few pages of this thread, but at the length now, I thought I'd just ask the question that's probably been asked before. As someone who has been struggling at getting his books sold (doing tiny sales, but low level success), I'm wondering if putting one of my books on permafree might not benefit me in the long run, or would it just be a waste of one of my books? I have about ten novels, and few of them rarely, if ever, sell. Yet, I don't perceive those to be any less stellar than the ones that do sell.


The answer is yes. The fear of "wasting a book" doesn't really matter if the book you choose to go permafree with doesn't currently sell anyway. What does matter, is that you put your best foot forward. Don't choose a book to use JUST because it isn't selling. Choose it because it is your best work or is book one of a series. You are trying to impress the reader and make your brand memorable so they will buy more of your work. The book you choose for your permafree must impress or hook them into buying more.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Free - FLASH VIRUS EPISODE ONE at Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Flash-Virus-Episode-One/book-q5PgYEyEDEyQ2hvPxnaw3g/page1.html?s=WFxGm2RjKUKIlt_zMNaqxw&r=2

Also Free at Apple i-tunes 




NOT FREE ON KINDLE - Flash Virus: Episode One 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009UD51DY/?tag=kbpst-20

HELP!!!


----------



## JoJo Gould

Thanks everyone.

My volume 1 went free on amazon.com ten days after I listed it on this thread.

Not bad considering that it had a ranking of 1.3 million (yes, you read that correctly) and only 2 reviews. They do say that God loves a trier.

Will work back the way and help others out here.


----------



## beccaprice

My story, The Snarls: a hair combing story is free on Smashwords (and 2 downloads already, and I just got it up today) - could people tell Amazon to price match?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Snarls-combing-story-ebook/dp/B00DD1U6MK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1371077680&sr=1-1&keywords=the+snarls

Thank you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

sarbonn said:


> I went through a few pages of this thread, but at the length now, I thought I'd just ask the question that's probably been asked before. As someone who has been struggling at getting his books sold (doing tiny sales, but low level success), I'm wondering if putting one of my books on permafree might not benefit me in the long run, or would it just be a waste of one of my books? I have about ten novels, and few of them rarely, if ever, sell. Yet, I don't perceive those to be any less stellar than the ones that do sell.


What has worked for me is to get the first episode in my series/serial - (someday I'm going to HAVE to decide just what this thing I'm writing really is) - permafree. Somebody picks up a freebie and wants to know what comes next - well they're going to have to go ahead and buy that next episode.

Or two.

Or six.

I don't really know if I'd make a stand-alone novel perma-free. What I might rather consider is writing up a story set in the same "world" as that stand-alone novel and make that story perma-free - with a great big old link pointing the way to the stand-alone novel.

You know...IF YOU LIKED THIS STORY THAN YOU WOULD HAVE TO BE THIRTEEN KINDS OF STUPID NOT TO RUSH ON OUT AND BUY THIS BIG FAT NOVEL SET IN THE SAME WORLD AS THIS WICKED COOL STORY...

or some such glib promotional blurb.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Steve Vernon said:


> Free - FLASH VIRUS EPISODE ONE at Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Flash-Virus-Episode-One/book-q5PgYEyEDEyQ2hvPxnaw3g/page1.html?s=WFxGm2RjKUKIlt_zMNaqxw&r=2
> 
> Also Free at Apple i-tunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT FREE ON KINDLE - Flash Virus: Episode One
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009UD51DY/?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> HELP!!!


Done. Good luck with it


----------



## Gertie Kindle

beccaprice said:


> My story, The Snarls: a hair combing story is free on Smashwords (and 2 downloads already, and I just got it up today) - could people tell Amazon to price match?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Snarls-combing-story-ebook/dp/B00DD1U6MK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1371077680&sr=1-1&keywords=the+snarls
> 
> Thank you.


I don't think Amazon price matches to SW. B&N and Apple are the two they watch. I'll do it anyway, but you need to post the link to SW.

Steve, I reported yours.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Both my books went free! Thanks for all the help - only took 3 weeks  I reported the last few books ~ and sending good karma!


----------



## beccaprice

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't think Amazon price matches to SW. B&N and Apple are the two they watch. I'll do it anyway, but you need to post the link to SW.


I think I"m being too impatient - looked at SW, and they haven't distributed my book anywhere yet. oh, well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

beccaprice said:


> I think I"m being too impatient - looked at SW, and they haven't distributed my book anywhere yet. oh, well.


Is this your first time using SW? They typically take 2-3 weeks to distribute. Have you been approved for their premium catalog, yet? That can add on another few days. That's why I use D2D. I can be on B&N and Kobo in less than 24 hours and Apple sometimes almost as fast, but it might also take a few days. Same thing with price changes and cover changes. They go right through.


----------



## WinterSurfer

Hi All,

Need a little help as well. I've went through the list several pages backed and notified all that were still yet to go free.

Please help me with this one:

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Buchanan-Ranch-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00BNY5PR0/ref=la_B007RN3X1Q_1_8

Barnes Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/love-on-the-buchanan-ranch-elizabeth-nelson/1115567004?ean=2940044569218

Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bristlecone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need a little help as well. I've went through the list several pages backed and notified all that were still yet to go free.
> 
> Please help me with this one:
> 
> Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Buchanan-Ranch-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00BNY5PR0/ref=la_B007RN3X1Q_1_8
> 
> Barnes Noble
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/love-on-the-buchanan-ranch-elizabeth-nelson/1115567004?ean=2940044569218
> 
> Thank you!


Reported for you.


----------



## WinterSurfer

Thank you Gertie. Just reported yours Ryan. Good luck!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reported you, Ryan. Good luck.


----------



## swolf

Thanks to everyone here, my book, Time Traveling Nympho - Episode 1, just went free on Amazon.

Link if anyone wants it:

http://www.amazon.com/Time-Traveling-Nympho-Encounter-ebook/dp/B00AB97CVK

As a thank you, here's some Smashwords coupons to get the other two episodes for free:

Episode 2: Tombstone - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286641
Promotional price: $0.00
Coupon Code: TM76T
Expires: June 22, 2013

Episode 3: Grandma and Elvis - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/287149
Promotional price: $0.00
Coupon Code: MM72H
Expires: June 22, 2013

Thanks again. I'll stop by later and catch up on the latest pages.


----------



## Susanne O

swolf said:


> Thanks to everyone here, my book, Time Traveling Nympho - Episode 1, just went free on Amazon.
> 
> Link if anyone wants it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Time-Traveling-Nympho-Encounter-ebook/dp/B00AB97CVK
> 
> As a thank you, here's some Smashwords coupons to get the other two episodes for free:
> 
> Episode 2: Tombstone - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286641
> Promotional price: $0.00
> Coupon Code: TM76T
> Expires: June 22, 2013
> 
> Episode 3: Grandma and Elvis - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/287149
> Promotional price: $0.00
> Coupon Code: MM72H
> Expires: June 22, 2013
> 
> Thanks again. I'll stop by later and catch up on the latest pages.


I'll buy you a drink at my pub to celebrate


----------



## mvwhite

Reported Ryan and Bristlecone.


----------



## krissy

Hi all,

could I ask you to kindly report my book so Amazon price matches? Thank you!

FREE

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/322383

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Broken-The-Briggs-Series-ebook/dp/B00BUVDI02/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371372326&sr=8-1&keywords=broken+kris+stone

http://www.amazon.com/Broken-The-Briggs-Series-ebook/dp/B00BUVDI02/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371411967&sr=8-1&keywords=kris+stone+broken

Thank you in advance!


----------



## avwrite

Wow. So about 2 weeks ago, my book went from being free to unfree. Then, after submitting links, it went back to free a week ago. Now it's unfree AGAIN. Not sure why it's so unstable, anyone have theirs go from being unfree to free to unfree so quickly?

Anyway, please help me out once more and submit those links. I've already submitted the previous unfree pages going back since last week. Thanks!

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halfkinds-volume-1-andrew-vu/1114586917

Itunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/halfkinds-volume-1-contact/id604205582

Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact/book-xrD-sMXDBUa53oST9k832A/page1.html?s=oShoGPCPaUSsXT7C1AF_Xw&r=1


----------



## S.K. Falls

Did everyone who hadn't gone free yet (I think there were about four of you on this page).

Mine-- 

*Free:*
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Possession-Fevered-Souls-Paranormal-Romance/book-kqgCmMq8nECQc1c1ALG58w/page1.html?s=e5_7YJeXT0ypD6LOCUUWZQ&r=7

*Not Free:*
http://www.amazon.com/Possession-Fevered-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B00CG60Z7O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371481692&sr=8-1&keywords=possession+s.k.+falls


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

avwrite said:


> Wow. So about 2 weeks ago, my book went from being free to unfree. Then, after submitting links, it went back to free a week ago. Now it's unfree AGAIN. Not sure why it's so unstable, anyone have theirs go from being unfree to free to unfree so quickly?
> 
> Anyway, please help me out once more and submit those links. I've already submitted the previous unfree pages going back since last week. Thanks!
> 
> NOT FREE
> http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM
> 
> Barnes and Noble
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halfkinds-volume-1-andrew-vu/1114586917
> 
> Itunes
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/halfkinds-volume-1-contact/id604205582
> 
> Kobo
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact/book-xrD-sMXDBUa53oST9k832A/page1.html?s=oShoGPCPaUSsXT7C1AF_Xw&r=1


Hey there. Just checked and you're free again. Your dashboard should start showing pricematched downloads now.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

SKFalls said:


> Did everyone who hadn't gone free yet (I think there were about four of you on this page).
> 
> Mine--
> 
> *Free:*
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Possession-Fevered-Souls-Paranormal-Romance/book-kqgCmMq8nECQc1c1ALG58w/page1.html?s=e5_7YJeXT0ypD6LOCUUWZQ&r=7
> 
> *Not Free:*
> http://www.amazon.com/Possession-Fevered-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B00CG60Z7O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371481692&sr=8-1&keywords=possession+s.k.+falls


Done. Good luck.


----------



## mvwhite

Reported: krissy, avwrite and SKFalls.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reported Andrew and SK.

Krissy, I don't think Amazon price matches to SW. If you can give us a B&N or Kobo or Apple link, that'll do it.

March Madness is still not free so I'm posting it here again for those of you who haven't already reported it.

Not Free

http://www.amazon.com/Madness-Twelve-Months-Romance-ebook/dp/B00BFN9H7S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371483520&sr=8-1&keywords=March+Madness+margaret+lake

Free

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622284173

Thanks!!


----------



## avwrite

markecooper said:


> Hey there. Just checked and you're free again. Your dashboard should start showing pricematched downloads now.


I see it as unfree in .com still. Maybe you were looking at uk or canada?

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halfkinds-volume-1-andrew-vu/1114586917

Itunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/halfkinds-volume-1-contact/id604205582

Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact/book-xrD-sMXDBUa53oST9k832A/page1.html?s=oShoGPCPaUSsXT7C1AF_Xw&r=1


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

avwrite said:


> I see it as unfree in .com still. Maybe you were looking at uk or canada?
> 
> NOT FREE
> http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM
> 
> Barnes and Noble
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halfkinds-volume-1-andrew-vu/1114586917
> 
> Itunes
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/halfkinds-volume-1-contact/id604205582
> 
> Kobo
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact/book-xrD-sMXDBUa53oST9k832A/page1.html?s=oShoGPCPaUSsXT7C1AF_Xw&r=1


Nope, definitely .com but i reported anyway. I'm not going to go the whole screenshot thing again.  If you're dashboard is showing paid sales then its not free.

I have a book on .com that still says $6.03 but i have been seeing 1000s of free downloads over the last few months on my dashboard. I have given up trying to understand Amaxon's quirks


----------



## avwrite

markecooper said:


> Nope, definitely .com but i reported anyway. I'm not going to go the whole screenshot thing again.  If you're dashboard is showing paid sales then its not free.
> 
> I have a book on .com that still says $6.03 but i have been seeing 1000s of free downloads over the last few months on my dashboard. I have given up trying to understand Amaxon's quirks


I think if you are based in UK, even if you go on .com, it'll show the price available on the .uk site. My book is free on .co.uk, so maybe that's why it would show up for free for you in the UK? I recall one time when it was the reverse case, where it was free on .com but not in .uk, and one of my friends in the UK said it wasn't free even though I went to .co.uk in the states and saw it was free. I think that may be the case here? Just a theory.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

avwrite said:


> I think if you are based in UK, even if you go on .com, it'll show the price available on the .uk site. My book is free on .co.uk, so maybe that's why it would show up for free for you in the UK? I recall one time when it was the reverse case, where it was free on .com but not in .uk, and one of my friends in the UK said it wasn't free even though I went to .co.uk in the states and saw it was free. I think that may be the case here? Just a theory.


Very interesting theory. It could be right but wouldn't logging out "fix" that? Maybe they use the IP though.... hmmm. So you think the uk price is converted to US dollars and displayed?


----------



## JoJo Gould

Mark, if you're in the UK it will still show you a price in dollars on the .com site (even if it's free).

If you look at a site such as luzme.com and search under your exact book title, it should show you the relevant prices being charged in each territory.


----------



## 41352

deleted


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Chrystalla said:


> So, for some unknown reason, amazon suddenly un-freed my book yesterday and now it's paid. I need to get it back free urgently, as I've notified different sites about it...
> 
> Please help? I'll report yours too.
> 
> Here is the amazon link:
> http://www.amazon.com/Encounter-Boreal-John-Grey-ebook/dp/B00AVVDFGO
> 
> And here the free listings:
> Kobo where it's free:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Encounter-Boreal-John-Grey/book-kvQLCV8VREmjcHYlkzqozg/page1.html
> 
> and Apple where it's free:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/encounter-boreal-john-grey/id645960770?mt=11
> 
> Thank you!!


Done.


----------



## 41352

deleted


----------



## 41352

deleted


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Chrystalla said:


> Hey thank you!!  Where is yours so I can report it for you?


Mine are permafree already, thanks. I'll link them again when/if they drop back to paid


----------



## 41352

deleted


----------



## mvwhite

Reported yours Chrystalla.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chrystalla said:


> So, for some unknown reason, amazon suddenly un-freed my book yesterday and now it's paid. I need to get it back free urgently, as I've notified different sites about it...
> 
> Please help? I'll report yours too.
> 
> Here is the amazon link:
> http://www.amazon.com/Encounter-Boreal-John-Grey-ebook/dp/B00AVVDFGO
> 
> And here the free listings:
> Kobo where it's free:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Encounter-Boreal-John-Grey/book-kvQLCV8VREmjcHYlkzqozg/page1.html
> 
> and Apple where it's free:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/encounter-boreal-john-grey/id645960770?mt=11
> 
> Thank you!!


Started to report it but it's back to free already.


----------



## nlowhim

Did the last page. Looks like all but one have moved. Nice!


----------



## WinterSurfer

Thank you MVWhite. I've requested all the new links to go free that haven't already. Good luck!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please report as free:

*Free on Kobo:*
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/-Blow-More-Than-Kisses-The/book-pCdJ8TH04EKcOIXuhmLaGg/page1.html

*Free on Barned and Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/i-blow-more-than-kisses-edward-naughty/1115380936?ean=2940044529830

*Not Free on Amazon: *
http://www.amazon.com/Kisses-Erotic-Encounters-Always-ebook/dp/B00CQZBTBG/

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Edward Naughty said:


> Please report as free:
> 
> *Free on Kobo:*
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/-Blow-More-Than-Kisses-The/book-pCdJ8TH04EKcOIXuhmLaGg/page1.html
> 
> *Free on Barned and Noble:*
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/i-blow-more-than-kisses-edward-naughty/1115380936?ean=2940044529830
> 
> *Not Free on Amazon: *
> http://www.amazon.com/Kisses-Erotic-Encounters-Always-ebook/dp/B00CQZBTBG/
> 
> Thanks!


Reported.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Edward Naughty said:


> Please report as free:
> 
> *Free on Kobo:*
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/-Blow-More-Than-Kisses-The/book-pCdJ8TH04EKcOIXuhmLaGg/page1.html
> 
> *Free on Barned and Noble:*
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/i-blow-more-than-kisses-edward-naughty/1115380936?ean=2940044529830
> 
> *Not Free on Amazon: *
> http://www.amazon.com/Kisses-Erotic-Encounters-Always-ebook/dp/B00CQZBTBG/
> 
> Thanks!


Done. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I have reported all of page 91 and 92 up to here.

I have heard that if you re-load your e-book on Amazon - that is, if you decide to fix some typos or change the categories or change the cover - that you might lose your freebie status - so ALWAYS double-check whenever you are jigging about with your price-matched e-books.

(at least that's what I've heard)

And - I have experienced the situation where my price-matched e-book shows up with it's original price when I look it up on Amazon - but shows up as FREE for anyone else looking it up.

Any thoughts?

I'm still trying to free "FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE ONE"

Free on Apple - 




Free on Kobo - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Flash-Virus-Episode-One/book-q5PgYEyEDEyQ2hvPxnaw3g/page1.html?s=Ae7rzLxow0qdXofy3JTZug&r=3

Not free on Amazon.com - http://www.amazon.com/Flash-Virus-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B009UD51DY/ref=pd_ybh_1

Not free on Amazon.com.uk - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flash-Virus-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B009UD51DY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1371648231&sr=1-1&keywords=steve+vernon+flash+virus


----------



## WinterSurfer

Reported Edward. Good luck!


----------



## E.T.

Did everyone on the last two pages that wasn't free yet. 

Need help myself again with these two:

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/Cate-Care-Giver-Providing-ebook/dp/B00BV0A3AU/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1371663870&sr=1-6

FREE AT:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/cate-elizabeth-thorn/1114972824?ean=2940044396388

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/Venus-Teacher-Whore-Exploitation-ebook/dp/B00B5NK5LA/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1371663870&sr=1-9

FREE AT:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/venus-from-teacher-to-whore-a-tale-of-exploitation-and-abuse-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1115219275?ean=2940044497283

Thank you!


----------



## JTCochrane

Went back and reported all those who were not free.  Good Luck!


----------



## WinterSurfer

Steve Vernon looks like your book just went free. Cheers!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Yay!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bristlecone said:


> Steve Vernon looks like your book just went free. Cheers!


Just noticed that myself.

E.T. reported your two books.


----------



## Gregg Bell

Hey, I just want to say that you guys are great. (And I'm joining in reporting your books too.)

Needs to go free at:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Find-Suspense-Novel-ebook/dp/B00DH4KRAE/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1371743926&sr=1-3

and

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Find-Suspense-Novel-ebook/dp/B00DH4KRAE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1371834927&sr=1-1&keywords=the+find+gregg+bell

Already free at:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Find/book-hMUyglwP5kuT1u3F8PnIqw/page1.html

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!

And I was wanting to get started on your guys, but what do you do in the Amazon "Tell Us About A Lower Price" window when it asks for shipping cost?


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

I reported for you Greg. And for shipping price I just put 0.00. ( I wasn't sure what to put there either)

I need to make this free - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B16SBTY

and its free here: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/How-Ninja-Brush-Their-Teeth/book-D3t7_7GxEk6wb70mH9SJdA/page1.html

and here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/how-ninja-brush-their-teeth/id638561647?mt=11

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gregg Bell

Thanks R.A. I got yours (funny title LOL) and went back through the last few pages and got everybody I could.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Greg and R.A., reported you.


----------



## Bryan Cohen

Hey everybody, I just reported the last few pages of folks who weren't free. I'd love it if you could do the same for me!

FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/how-to-work-for-yourself-100/id662091135?ls=1

FREE: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/How-Work-Yourself-100-Ways-Make/book-OBkmdI5F3EWT0W0qrO9WnQ/page1.html

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DDT0SWU

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DDT0SWU

Thank you for all your help .


----------



## mvwhite

Reported: Edward, E.T, Gregg, RA Hobbs and Bryan.


----------



## Gregg Bell

Got you Bryan. (And I added a UK link to my original post--thanks!)


----------



## Joseph Turkot

FREE: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Darkin-A-History-Blade-Light/book-bsdBAB5m-0mAJjRFzYDxRw/page1.html?s=nRgxqvJYekGc6yHLImnQSw&r=1

NOT FREE : http://www.amazon.com/Darkin-History-Stories-Collection-ebook/dp/B00DCG8UM4/ref=sr_1_14?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1371835782&sr=1-14&keywords=turkot


----------



## blakebooks

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/jet/id590565726?mt=11

Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/International-Action-Adventure-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0098QJQR0

Appreciate any help. Mmmmwahh!!!


----------



## AgnesWebb

I reported away! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## WinterSurfer

I nailed all the new requests. If I could get some assistance with mine as well, I would love you for ever 

Free - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/curiosity-killed-the-kat-elizabeth-nelson/1115766444?ean=2940044585584

Not Free - http://www.amazon.com/Curiosity-Killed-The-Kat-ebook/dp/B0087ASBAG/ref=sr_1_1

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## JoJo Gould

Would appreciate it if any amazon.co.uk account users could help with the following:

Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Bears-21st-Century-ebook/dp/B006QS8R5K

Free: Apple UK 



Free: Kobo's UK partners http://www.whsmith.co.uk/EProducts/The-Bear-in-a-Safari-Hat-The-New-Bears-for-the-21st-Century-1+eBook+KB00106478218

Will work back and help others.

To any UK users - give me a shout if you're also having issues with .co.uk and I can reciprocate


----------



## dldkrypto

Oh slow, slow Amazon...

not free
http://www.amazon.com/Yesterday-Dynasty-Chronicles-Volume-ebook/dp/B00BE2LNW2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371917300&sr=8-1&keywords=blood+dynasty

free
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id647596757


----------



## nlowhim

Nice, got the past page down. FYI it seems as if using itunes or BN works better than kobo.


----------



## Gregg Bell

Hey, Got Turkot, blake, Bristlecone, JoJo and dldkrypto.

And I noticed that when I entered the "already free" address into the Amazon URL box that it had KBoards identifiers in there. So I went back and went to the actual site (on Apple or Kobo or whatever) for the book and took the url from there. (And, of course, the KBoards identifiers are no longer there then.)

Does anybody know if it might be more advantageous doing it the way I'm doing it? (As in it doesn't work as effectively if the url submitted to Amazon has the KBoard identifier in there.)


----------



## Error404

Went back as far as the last time I'd posted and got everyone not already free. Here's what I need:

Not free:

http://www.amazon.ca/Shadow-Wolf-Loup-Book-ebook/dp/B00BN1XJOE

Free here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BN1XJOE

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shadow-of-the-wolf-connie-flynn/1030291039?ean=2940044467859

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id616901093


----------



## K. P. Alexander

You guys were awesome in helping out with my first book. Just uploaded my second book, and I'd be grateful if you guys can help me out again. 

NOT Free:
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Artifice-Episode-Two-ebook/dp/B00DJUZ54E/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1371947252&sr=1-2
Amazon.ca: http://www.amazon.ca/Artifice-Episode-Two-ebook/dp/B00DJUZ54E/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1371946853&sr=1-4

Free:
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1115766805?ean=2940044582149
iTunes: 



Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Artifice-Episode-Two/book-jevlfwATpEOyQU2MM8_w2g/page1.html?s=B9O6JPhad0WBoM7xSCzLPw&r=1

Also, as a side note, has anyone else experienced delays of more than a few days between Amazon posting your book on .com and .co.uk?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gregg Bell

Got K.P. and Mac. And I'm still wondering about my question earlier.

_And I noticed that when I entered the "already free" address into the Amazon URL box that it had KBoards identifiers in there. So I went back and went to the actual site (on Apple or Kobo or whatever) for the book and took the url from there. (And, of course, the KBoards identifiers are no longer there then.)

Does anybody know if it might be more advantageous doing it the way I'm doing it? (As in it doesn't work as effectively if the url submitted to Amazon has the KBoard identifier in there.)_

If anybody knows, let me know. (Because it would be a shame if entering the Kboards link did no good.)


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Gregg Bell said:


> Got K.P. and Mac. And I'm still wondering about my question earlier.
> 
> _And I noticed that when I entered the "already free" address into the Amazon URL box that it had KBoards identifiers in there. So I went back and went to the actual site (on Apple or Kobo or whatever) for the book and took the url from there. (And, of course, the KBoards identifiers are no longer there then.)
> 
> Does anybody know if it might be more advantageous doing it the way I'm doing it? (As in it doesn't work as effectively if the url submitted to Amazon has the KBoard identifier in there.)_
> 
> If anybody knows, let me know. (Because it would be a shame if entering the Kboards link did no good.)


I always visit the actual sales page and get the url from there just in case it does matter, but I have no proof it really does.


----------



## Gregg Bell

markecooper said:


> I always visit the actual sales page and get the url from there just in case it does matter, but I have no proof it really does.


Thanks Mark. That's what I've been doing too. I think it makes sense to do it that way too.


----------



## K. P. Alexander

Looks like my new book's finally on .co.uk. However, they seem to have reverted the first book back to a paid book.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Book 1:
NOT Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4
Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1114043300
Free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Artifice-Episode-One/book-CCBDL74tIUS9qFtCUntk4Q/page1.html?s=dh_Ep-tN9UyP57CkXiwJtg&r=4
Free: 




Book 2:
NOT Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artifice-Episode-Two-ebook/dp/B00DJUZ54E/
Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1115766805?ean=2940044582149
Free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Artifice-Episode-Two/book-jevlfwATpEOyQU2MM8_w2g/page1.html?s=B9O6JPhad0WBoM7xSCzLPw&r=1
Free: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id660525629

Thanks, and also caught up and reported everyone from the last two pages. Good luck, as well.


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Folks, need help with this one, Lore of Rainbow:

NOT Free on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D2GKCV6/

Free on Sony:

https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/vera-nazarian/lore-of-rainbow/_/R-400000000000001058216

Free on B&N:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lore-of-rainbow-vera-nazarian/1115550834?ean=2940044561786

Free on Apple iTunes:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lore-of-rainbow/id658419620?mt=11

Thanks! 

(Got everyone in the US, up to and including Joseph Turkot, scrolling up, backwards)


----------



## Gregg Bell

Got Vera and K.P. again.


----------



## AgnesWebb

Got everyone on page 93 - good luck, everyone!


----------



## saradunbar

Could I get some help in getting my book changed to perma-free? I'm going back through the list now to see if there are any I can help with. Thanks!

Amazon link - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007LV32AG/

Free at the following:
B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/frannie-and-the-jock-sara-dunbar/1110621632?ean=2940033163519
Kobo - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Frannie-and-the-Jock/book-RGfHGtYtpEC_Fy5vBoCdyg/page1.html?s=2kc1cP_650Oczf4j_KWSUw&r=3
iTunes - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/frannie-and-the-jock/id524924498?mt=11


----------



## Guest

Got everyone on 93 

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DGOLFGU

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id663621486


----------



## Bryan Cohen

Thanks everybody for notifying Amazon about my book. Still not free, but I heard a rumor that the end of the month is the time when they change a lot of books over. Crossed fingers!

I have gone through all the posts after mine (as well as before mine). Good luck all.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Hey guys, can you push this one for me?

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id625344996

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00520CYAW

Thanks.


----------



## Gregg Bell

Got Sara, Shane, Bryan again, and Mark.

I'm still waiting on mine. The UK version came up "pricing not available." I don't know if that's a good sign or not. Anyway it's still not free on amazon here. And it finally got listed on iBookstore so maybe using that link will help. Thanks.

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/The-Find-Suspense-Novel-ebook/dp/B00DH4KRAE/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1371743926&sr=1-3&tag=viglink126429-20

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id664003450

Free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Find/book-hMUyglwP5kuT1u3F8PnIqw/page1.html


----------



## AgnesWebb

Got Mark and Gregg!


----------



## Emily Kimelman

Got everyone on the last couple of pages. Would appreciate some help with making my first book, UNLEASHED, free.

Free here: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/UNLEASHED-A-Sydney-Rye-Novel/book-FLXSjQKQckyjsIbxbqwSkA/page1.html

Not free here: http://www.amazon.com/Unleashed-Sydney-Rye-Novel-ebook/dp/B004XDWJ18

Thanks!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please report as free:

Free on Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/-Blow-More-Than-Kisses-The/book-pCdJ8TH04EKcOIXuhmLaGg/page1.html

Free on Barned and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/i-blow-more-than-kisses-edward-naughty/1115380936?ean=2940044529830

Not Free on Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Kisses-Erotic-Encounters-Always-ebook/dp/B00CQZBTBG/

Thanks!


----------



## Gregg Bell

Thanks Agnes. Got Emily and Edward.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Gregg Bell said:


> Got Sara, Shane, Bryan again, and Mark.
> 
> I'm still waiting on mine. The UK version came up "pricing not available." I don't know if that's a good sign or not. Anyway it's still not free on amazon here. And it finally got listed on iBookstore so maybe using that link will help. Thanks.
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/The-Find-Suspense-Novel-ebook/dp/B00DH4KRAE/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1371743926&sr=1-3&tag=viglink126429-20
> 
> Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id664003450
> 
> Free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Find/book-hMUyglwP5kuT1u3F8PnIqw/page1.html


Reported again, thanks.

The pricing not available thing is okay. Just means you're not from around here. I get that when I go to .Com but you can still report as usual. Seems to work too.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Edward Naughty said:


> Please report as free:
> 
> Free on Kobo:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/-Blow-More-Than-Kisses-The/book-pCdJ8TH04EKcOIXuhmLaGg/page1.html
> 
> Free on Barned and Noble:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/i-blow-more-than-kisses-edward-naughty/1115380936?ean=2940044529830
> 
> Not Free on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Kisses-Erotic-Encounters-Always-ebook/dp/B00CQZBTBG/
> 
> Thanks!


Done. Good luck.


----------



## Gregg Bell

markecooper said:


> The pricing not available thing is okay. Just means you're not from around here. I get that when I go to .Com but you can still report as usual. Seems to work too.


Thanks Mark. I'll re-include that U.K. version then. But I was looking at the UK Amazon and all five of my books there had 'pricing unavailable.' They've only been "live" for five or six days, but do you know what's up with that? I mean what would happen if someone actually <shudder> wanted to buy one? lol

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/The-Find-Suspense-Novel-ebook/dp/B00DH4KRAE/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1372262945&sr=1-2&keywords=the+find

Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Find-Suspense-Novel-ebook/dp/B00DH4KRAE/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1372263007&sr=1-2&keywords=the+find+gregg

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id664003450

Free:http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Find/book-hMUyglwP5kuT1u3F8PnIqw/page1.html


----------



## KaryE

I made one of my shorts free on Kobo. http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/First-Call-A-Farthane-Story/book-iWnxwZVfH0KdcmX9__mhlA/page1.html?s=oDZmJcvfuUG1rLKu1vrbmA&r=1

I'd like Amazon to price match. http://www.amazon.com/First-Call-self-contained-introduction-ebook/dp/B008CI3YEQ

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AgnesWebb

Got Edward and Kary!


----------



## KaryE

Thanks, Agnes!


----------



## beccaprice

The Snarls is now free at B&N

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/the-snarls?keyword=the+snarls&store=nookstore

Help me make it free at Amazon now too!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Snarls-combing-story-ebook/dp/B00DD1U6MK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371575993&sr=8-1&keywords=the+snarls%3A+a+hair+combing+story

Thanks!


----------



## KaryE

Got Becca.


----------



## Gregg Bell

Got Becca and Kary


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

beccaprice said:


> The Snarls is now free at B&N
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/the-snarls?keyword=the+snarls&store=nookstore
> 
> Help me make it free at Amazon now too!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Snarls-combing-story-ebook/dp/B00DD1U6MK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371575993&sr=8-1&keywords=the+snarls%3A+a+hair+combing+story
> 
> Thanks!


Reported. Good luck.


----------



## Bryan Cohen

FYI, all, mine just went free today (approximately a week after posting here)! Hooray! Thank you for your help.


----------



## Just Browsing

Just did the last few pages, except for the one person whose book had already gone free. Yay!


----------



## Gregg Bell

Mine in amazon US went free. THANK YOU ALL! But still not free at amazon uk.

Not free:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Find-Suspense-Novel-ebook/dp/B00DH4KRAE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1372447498&sr=1-1&keywords=the+find+gregg+bell

Free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id664003450


----------



## beccaprice

The Snarls is still showing at 0.99 at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Snarls-combing-story-ebook/dp/B00DD1U6MK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371575993&sr=8-1&keywords=the+snarls%3A+a+hair+combing+story

it's free at B&N and Kobo

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Snarls-hair-combing-story/book-84-rfePoHk-xls3hSv0mDQ/page1.html?s=awCHM6JYBEqKE_VnL-0wJA&r=1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-snarls-becca-price/1115766925?ean=2940044585508

Thanks for everyone who reported it before - let's hope Amazon catches up soon!


----------



## Error404

Got everyone since last posted, now in need of help meself.

Not free:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cabin-Fever-Unnatural-Lover-ebook/dp/B00DIGN69K

Free:

http://www.amazon.com/Cabin-Fever-Unnatural-Lover-ebook/dp/B00DIGN69K


----------



## MQ

My books are back to showing up as paid (they weren't even a month as perma-free) 

I've gone and caught up with the last couple of pages. NOTE: I just found out that because of my region (Toronto) I may not be able to see if a book was free or not on Amazon.com. I'm hoping everyone's has turned to perma-free. Best of luck.

Please if you get a chance I need help:
*
Not free*

http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Them-Gently-Series-ebook/dp/B00B7T1GHO/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1369699775&sr=1-9&keywords=mobashar+qureshi

*free*

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Them-Gently-Book-Gently/book-x-xm1Oi28EG-7XYl8Hg0uA/page1.html?s=xr0HPdpjc0icWVthSe0poA&r=8

*Not free*

http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Towers-Roman-Solaire-ebook/dp/B0053UNJCS/ref=sr_1_17?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1369699855&sr=1-17&keywords=mobashar+qureshi

*free*

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Crystal-Towers-Roman-Solaire/book-LjIANYabSU2iS_JahNbhew/page1.html?s=3bvXJuAHSU6wT8QyAXpvVg&r=2

Thanks!


----------



## AgnesWebb

Reported the new ones!


----------



## Gregg Bell

Got Becca and Mac, but both of Mobashar's Kobo listings showed they've been deleted.


----------



## Vaalingrade

My first foray into permafree on my series. I'd much appreciate the push.

*Not Free:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088Q10FW

*Free:*
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id664719012
DriveThru Fiction: http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/115925/


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

All reported, good luck.


----------



## EvilTwinBrian

Whew I found the thread again...

Monster Jackpot:
*Not Free*
http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Jackpot-ebook/dp/B00D5CXTDK

*Free*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/monster-jackpot-brian-manning/1115566702?ean=2940044566330
http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/brian-manning/monster-jackpot/_/R-400000000000001063181

Two Percent Power:
*Not Free*
http://www.amazon.com/Two-Percent-Power-ebook/dp/B00DH9NE6S

*Free*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/two-percent-power-brian-manning/1115836390?ean=2940044600720
http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/brian-manning/two-percent-power/_/R-400000000000001076747

Thanks!


----------



## MQ

Gregg Bell said:


> Got Becca and Mac, but both of Mobashar's Kobo listings showed they've been deleted.


Thanks for mentioning it, Gregg! Oops...here are the new links.

*Not Free*

http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Towers-Roman-Solaire-ebook/dp/B0053UNJCS/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1372641196&sr=1-6

*Free*

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Crystal-Towers-Roman-Solaire/book-dWlwF0cigEqkJhnZRflzWA/page1.html?s=QtWaqAdR9UGewn1b8gdAlw&r=10

*Not Free*

http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Them-Gently-Book-ebook/dp/B00B7T1GHO/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1372641196&sr=1-7

*Free*

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hunting-Them-Gently-Book-Gently/book-EXhdpNoJAUOfjXHeSKOMFg/page1.html?s=QtWaqAdR9UGewn1b8gdAlw&r=8

Thanks!


----------



## beccaprice

Amazon still doesn't want to make The Snarls free, but I've got 5 sales on it anyway, even though I'm very clear that this is a very short story. I guess I'll just leave things free everywhere but Amazon, and see whether the Zon ever catches up.

Thanks for everyone who reported the free price, though!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Hey Guys, Hard Duty went finally went back to paid. Help me make it free again please?

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008WNRVRM

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008WNRVRM

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id624775215

Thanks


----------



## JTCochrane

I did a catch up on those who weren't free.

Now, I need your help. For some reason my UK went back to paid. 

Not Free
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372799076&sr=8-1&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper

Free
http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/max-and-the-gatekeeper-by-james-todd-cochrane/2940045093439

Thank you so much.


----------



## MQ

My books are showing up as free now...yay!  

I caught up with the last page or two (the ones I missed)...I noticed some prices were already showing up as free so that was great!  

Good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## K. P. Alexander

Hi everyone 

Requesting help for Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk:

Not Free:
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Artifice-Episode-Two-ebook/dp/B00DJUZ54E
Amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artifice-Episode-Two-ebook/dp/B00DJUZ54E

Free:
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1115766805?ean=2940044582149
iTunes: 



Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Artifice-Episode-Two/book-jevlfwATpEOyQU2MM8_w2g/page1.html?s=B9O6JPhad0WBoM7xSCzLPw&r=1

Thanks


----------



## scottmarlowe

I'm working my way through the last few pages. In the meanwhile, if you could help me out on this one, I'd appreciate it.

Not Free
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DQZSU0S

Free
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id661675705
http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000141461


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

All up to date again. Good luck.


----------



## JTCochrane

Hit the few who added since my last post.

Amazon UK still hasn't changed my book that was already free back to free. Started charging again on the 2nd.  Here is another link to a free version to use besides nook.

Not Free
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372799076&sr=8-1&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper

Free
http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/max-and-the-gatekeeper-by-james-todd-cochrane/2940045093439

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/max-and-the-gatekeeper/id580785352?mt=11

Thank you so much.


----------



## Paul Hardy

JTCochrane said:


> Amazon UK still hasn't changed my book that was already free back to free. Started charging again on the 2nd.  Here is another link to a free version to use besides nook.


UK person here. Looks free to me!

Meanwhile, I've done all the ones in the last couple of pages, and now I have my own to add...

THE INQUISITOR'S PROGRESS PT 1 (US & UK)

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DPMAWMG/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DPMAWMG/

Free:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Inquisitors-Progress-Part-World/book-6hdwrcvjX0SJghxJfyeusg/page1.html

MOMENT OF EXTINCTION (UK ONLY)

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009UFP8GM/

Free:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Moment-of-Extinction/book-onCmQXqQJEeOdEdADIjM9A/page1.html

Many thanks to you all!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

JTCochrane said:


> Hit the few who added since my last post.
> 
> Amazon UK still hasn't changed my book that was already free back to free. Started charging again on the 2nd.  Here is another link to a free version to use besides nook.
> 
> Not Free
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372799076&sr=8-1&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper
> 
> Free
> http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/max-and-the-gatekeeper-by-james-todd-cochrane/2940045093439
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/max-and-the-gatekeeper/id580785352?mt=11
> 
> Thank you so much.


Another Brit here. It's free for me too.


----------



## allanairish

Just got caught up reporting for everyone, and now that I'm out of Select (yay!), I'm trying to get the first episode of my serialized novel free. Thanks in advance!

Not Free:

http://www.amazon.com/Faithless-Political-Thriller-Part-ebook/dp/B00B85O3HW/

Free:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Faithless-Political-Thriller-Part/book-T_VGifaqREG8OUXRFLAQ2Q/page1.html


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Hey Guys, you are great. My book went free in the UK already! Not in the US yet though, could you?

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id624775215

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008WNRVRM

Thanks.


----------



## scottmarlowe

I'm caught up on the last few pages at least.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

Got the last few and moving my way up.


----------



## E.T.

Did every single one that wasn't free yet from page 63 to the last one. 

Need a little help with the following:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Taylor-Tale-Seduction-Part-ebook/dp/B00DRLRCMS/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_24?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373095590&sr=1-24

FREE: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Taylor-Tale-Seduction-Part-1/book-sjXZ54w6mk6l3a_Eze3v6A/page1.html?s=v0U1gMrlSEG0mrsUwDACRw&r=2

Thank you!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

E.T. said:


> Did every single one that wasn't free yet from page 63 to the last one.
> 
> Need a little help with the following:
> 
> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Taylor-Tale-Seduction-Part-ebook/dp/B00DRLRCMS/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_24?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373095590&sr=1-24
> 
> FREE: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Taylor-Tale-Seduction-Part-1/book-sjXZ54w6mk6l3a_Eze3v6A/page1.html?s=v0U1gMrlSEG0mrsUwDACRw&r=2
> 
> Thank you!


Done, thanks for the help


----------



## UltraRob

If anyone has a little time, I'd like to make a short story free.

Free:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/333481

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/Stationfall-Story-Twin-Stars-ebook/dp/B00DSWTN64/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1373113161&sr=8-4&keywords=stationfall

Thank you!

Rob


----------



## E.T.

Mark, thank you! 

Ultra, done!


----------



## UltraRob

Thanks E.T.! Much appreciated!  

Rob


----------



## beccaprice

The Snarls has finally made perma-free at Amazon, so thanks to all who reported it


----------



## scottmarlowe

Mine still hasn't gone free. I really wish Amazon would just let us price it at $0.00 if that's what we want to do. At least let us do 1 title out of 5 or 10 or something.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

scottmarlowe said:


> Mine still hasn't gone free. I really wish Amazon would just let us price it at $0.00 if that's what we want to do. At least us do 1 title out of 5 or 10 or something.


That is a great idea. There should be a 1 free per account thing that lets you make 1 title permafree but only 1 at a time to prevent floding the system. I would make it so that authors can change which title it is like once a quarter or something. I would never change mine but i can envisage someone needing to at some point.


----------



## scottmarlowe

markecooper said:


> That is a great idea. There should be a 1 free per account thing that lets you make 1 title permafree but only 1 at a time to prevent floding the system. I would make it so that authors can change which title it is like once a quarter or something. I would never change mine but i can envisage someone needing to at some point.


Or even just let us make the first in a series free without having to jump through hoops. No one knows the effectiveness of a loss leader like Amazon.


----------



## JGR

Done everything from the top of Page 90 to here.


----------



## trublue

So, they took me off of free In the UK. I think Amazon enjoys screwing with me. Pls report.
I have gone back and reported everyone a few pages back. Why do I let it pile up?

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1


----------



## nlowhim

Nice, helped the last two pages. Good luck to all!
-Nelson


----------



## trublue

Okay, I'm all caught up. And dear God yes, there has to be a better way for Amazon
To free us. Or the very least, after working our butts off to make it free, they should stop messing
With it. ARGH!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mark Dawson

Hi all,

I've got a short novella up now that I want to make free so that it can push sales of the others in the series; a trick I learned - among a lot else besides - on these great boards.

I'd be chuffed to bits if you could give me a push. Links as follows:

*1000 Yards is free on Kobo:
*
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/One-Thousand-Yards-John-Milton-1/book-zvDkZXhuRE6atdp1vwq9Ew/page1.html?s=wWd5WPf_VEuHcGJG9QW76w&r=2
*
But NOT free on Amazon:*

US:

http://www.amazon.com/1000-Yards-John-Milton-ebook/dp/B00DUFCJ10/ref=sr_1_4_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373536857&sr=1-4

and UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/1000-Yards-John-Milton-ebook/dp/B00DUFCJ10/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373536883&sr=1-5

Thanks, everyone.

Mark


----------



## Mark Dawson

A little bump-ette; I'd appreciate the help here.

Thanks all.

Mark


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

Mark...I'm new to this thread..I'll go and do yours first!

Meanwhile...
The Protector is Free at Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Descendant-The-Protector-The-Descendant/book-Ni_4n5CQV02shiSao7PMMQ/page1.html?s=K4XCsztNv0GU1_dMCx98mw&r=3

and at Itunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id670506952

but not at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Descendant-Protector-ebook/dp/B003UNJZQO/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1373558410&sr=8-1&keywords=descendant%3A+the+protector

and not Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Descendant-The-Protector-Series-ebook/dp/B003UNJZQO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373664057&sr=8-1&keywords=descendant%3A+the+protector

Thanks!
Danny


----------



## jeremyreimer

Hi everyone,

I like making my short stories free as it serves as an introduction to my novels. Some nice person already made my short story "The Stalker" free on Amazon.

But my other short story, "Starfarer", is free on Kobo:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Starfarer/book-6QFszFNsdEKj15-Mu9QeuQ/page1.html

but not free on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Starfarer-ebook/dp/B00ATSB3NG

Thanks to anyone who can help me out!


----------



## Mark Dawson

Jason and Jeremy - you, sirs, are done.

Mark


----------



## jeremyreimer

Mark Dawson said:


> Jason and Jeremy - you, sirs, are done.
> 
> Mark


Thank you so much! You're awesome!


----------



## trublue

It usually doesn't take this long for them to go back to free. What is going on with them?
I went hundreds of new readers to 18! 

ARGH!!!!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Hey guys, Amazon just flipped my permafree book back to paid. Grrrrr. It's still ok in the UK, but paid in the US. I'm working through the none free ones listed on the last few pages. Could you fix me up?

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id624775215

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008WNRVRM

Thanks

EDIT: All reported up to date.


----------



## avwrite

Went back and reported the last few pages.

I also got unfreed AGAIN, so if you guys can help me out, it'd be greatly appreciated.

UNFREE
http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

FREE
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halfkinds-volume-1-andrew-vu/1114586917


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

avwrite said:


> Went back and reported the last few pages.
> 
> I also got unfreed AGAIN, so if you guys can help me out, it'd be greatly appreciated.
> 
> UNFREE
> http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM
> 
> FREE
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halfkinds-volume-1-andrew-vu/1114586917


And done. Luck to you.


----------



## avwrite

It's free again!  But I think my free ranking has suffered... Thanks Amazon!


----------



## beccajcampbell

Working my way through reporting your books on the last few pages. In the meantime, I'd be grateful if you guys could report Foreign Identity as free on Amazon. Here are the links:

Free at Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Foreign-Identity/book-4OvBn6AgNU29iByudUMqJg/page1.html
Free at iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id645927926

Not free at Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Foreign-Identity-ebook/dp/B0083M1OJ8/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
Not free at Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Foreign-Identity-ebook/dp/B0083M1OJ8/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2

Thank you!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

thanks Mark and anyone else who did mine.

Is it normal for them to switch back to "unfree"? or is this a new Amazon thing...

do we have to have it reported seperately for our books in the UK??

geez...so many hoops to jump through.


----------



## E.T.

Did the last page and can use some help still with this one:

FREE: 




NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Taylor-Tale-Seduction-Part-ebook/dp/B00DRLRCMS/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_25?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373669234&sr=1-25

Thank you!


----------



## scottmarlowe

Finally... Fine Wine is free! Thanks, everyone. I'm going through the thread, catching up.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Jason Hook said:


> thanks Mark and anyone else who did mine.
> 
> Is it normal for them to switch back to "unfree"? or is this a new Amazon thing...
> 
> do we have to have it reported seperately for our books in the UK??
> 
> geez...so many hoops to jump through.


They can switch back randomly. My permafree lasted 3 months the first time but only 2 weeks the second.


----------



## Scott Pixello

_Luke, I Am Your Father_ is free for only four more days. The Force is strong in this one.


----------



## scottmarlowe

markecooper said:


> They can switch back randomly. My permafree lasted 3 months the first time but only 2 weeks the second.


I'm enjoying it while it lasts.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,344 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Dark Fantasy


----------



## FictionalWriter

I have a title that's been free for almost 2 years. I think it went unfree for about 3 days once, but that's been it -- and someone said that was probably a glitch. If it's still free everywhere else, why is Amazon going to "unfree" it?


----------



## Emily Kimelman

My book went back to paid  I'd appreciate some help getting it back to free.

It's free on Kobo
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/UNLEASHED-A-Sydney-Rye-Novel/book-FLXSjQKQckyjsIbxbqwSkA/page1.html

But not on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Unleashed-Sydney-Rye-Novel-ebook/dp/B004XDWJ18

I appreciate the help


----------



## trublue

I'm free again! Man this on and off thing sucks so hard.
Anyway, thanks guys. I reported the last two pages.


----------



## CharlieVenkman

Just went back and caught up...

I'd love to try and make STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY free in the UK!

Not free at Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/

Free at: http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-Sky-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/strike-the-hero-from-the-sky/id644907199?mt=11&uo=4

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/strike-charlie-wood/1110987245


----------



## trublue

Done.


----------



## Vaalingrade

Whoo! A Girl and Her Monster just went permafree! Thank all of you fine folks.

Now for the Descendants:

Free:
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id669564079
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Descendants-Collection-01-We/book-t2JrIIVDE0i8VCvyBXuHZQ/page1.html
DriveThruFiction: http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/116743

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZMBM6U/?tag=kbpst-20

Once again, thank you guys so much!


----------



## Ashy

Again, forgive the newb, but why do the prices change? Do the distributors randomly change prices for self-pubbed books??


----------



## Vaalingrade

Being permafree on Amazon is actually just a cheat within the system because they don't let you set free yourself. What you're doing is getting them to do a price match with other sites.

Recently, Amazon made a change, presumably to break the popularity of permafree, where they'll stop price matching (which isn't changing the price, just taking it off of sale price) for a short time, presumably to break standings on the free lists.


----------



## Ashy

Vaalingrade said:


> Being permafree on Amazon is actually just a cheat within the system because they don't let you set free yourself. What you're doing is getting them to do a price match with other sites.
> 
> Recently, Amazon made a change, presumably to break the popularity of permafree, where they'll stop price matching (which isn't changing the price, just taking it off of sale price) for a short time, presumably to break standings on the free lists.


I thought Amazon let you set whatever price you wanted?


----------



## Vaalingrade

To a minimum of 99 cents or 2.99 in Select.


----------



## Ashy

Vaalingrade said:


> To a minimum of 99 cents or 2.99 in Select.


Ah. Thanks for the clarification! (Sorry for the hijack). So how does this thread work, exactly?


----------



## 60865

I had removed Christmas Eve for a week and reloaded a new version.
The first few days it was free and then two days ago, I notice a sale ... they had it a .99 cents for a while and today I'm free again.
I am being silly trying to find a reason for it?


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Help me make Black Hull 1 free on Amazon:

Free here: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Black-Hull-Episode-1/book-bK3yazsHqkS5GVDjQ7yvZw/page1.html?s=RCS8ldH8H0mV_qWLmX0TMg&r=1

Not free here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B0QXPNM?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


----------



## Ashy

Joseph - submitted!


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dave Renol

Catching up on the last few pages.  GL everyone.

Dave


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Caught up on last 4 pages for anyone who didn't get permafree yet.


----------



## trublue

This is really pissing me off now. I just spent 3 days reporting this book and they finally put it back to free. Less than 72 hours later it's back to paid. Seriously, what €#%\%#!!!

Please report me again.

FREE
Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1


----------



## Vaalingrade

Arg! _Less than 24 hours_ and A Girl and Her Monster is paid again.

Please report again for me as well:

Free:
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id664719012
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/-Girl-Her-Monster-Rune-Breaker/book-JLSZNcFEJ0qxpJiBZVo8BA/page1.html
DriveThru Fiction: http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/115925/

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088Q10FW


----------



## E.T.

Vaalingrade, done!  

What might help you getting it to perma, and keeping it there, is to lower the price to 99c. As I understand it, the Zon doesn't like pricematching higher priced books.


----------



## Scott Pixello

_Luke, I Am Your Father_ is free for only A FEW MORE HOURS. Be part of the rebel alliance.


----------



## Ashy

trublue said:


> This is really pissing me off now. I just spent 3 days reporting this book and they finally put it back to free. Less than 72 hours later it's back to paid. Seriously, what €#%\%#!!!
> 
> Please report me again.
> 
> FREE
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=
> 
> BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1
> 
> NOT FREE
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1


Submitted.


----------



## Ashy

Vaalingrade said:


> Arg! _Less than 24 hours_ and A Girl and Her Monster is paid again.
> 
> Please report again for me as well:
> 
> Free:
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id664719012
> Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/-Girl-Her-Monster-Rune-Breaker/book-JLSZNcFEJ0qxpJiBZVo8BA/page1.html
> DriveThru Fiction: http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/115925/
> 
> Not Free:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088Q10FW


Submitted


----------



## Vaalingrade

Thanks all!


----------



## Amera

I'm trying to make _The Last Goddess _free. I set it to .99 just because Amazon is being obstinate in case that helps.

Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/Goddess-Shattered-Messiah-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0050PJOSY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309405715&sr=8-1

Free:
https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/c-e-stalbaum/the-last-goddess/_/R-400000000000000411206
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/60591

Thanks!


----------



## trublue

Reported everyone. Pls report me, thx

FREE Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1


----------



## JTCochrane

I requested everyone who wasn't free back to my last post.  Good Luck!


----------



## Ashy

Amera said:


> I'm trying to make _The Last Goddess _free. I set it to .99 just because Amazon is being obstinate in case that helps.
> 
> Not free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Goddess-Shattered-Messiah-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0050PJOSY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309405715&sr=8-1
> 
> Free:
> https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/c-e-stalbaum/the-last-goddess/_/R-400000000000000411206
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/60591
> 
> Thanks!


Submitted.


----------



## Ashy

KateDanley said:


> I could use some help, too!
> 
> Free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not free
> http://www.amazon.com/Maggie-Hire-MacKay-Magical-ebook/dp/B005MZ1F8E
> 
> Thank you!


Submitted.


----------



## 31842

scottmarlowe said:


> Mine still hasn't gone free. I really wish Amazon would just let us price it at $0.00 if that's what we want to do. At least let us do 1 title out of 5 or 10 or something.


LOVE this idea! And thanks everyone for your help! I've gone through the past four pages and have reported all the books that aren't free yet.


----------



## ReginaGreen

Please help me make The Cupcake Romance free.

Free here (finally!): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-cupcake-romance-regina-green/1104361121?ean=2940011397134

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Cupcake-Romance-Menage-Erotica-ebook/dp/B007IOGYJ2

Thank you!!!

RG


----------



## allanairish

How long does it usually take for a book to show up free? My initial post is now three pages back, and it's been two weeks, but no dice yet.


----------



## trublue

They made it paid again. 3 times in 5 days!!

Reported everyone. Pls report me, thx

FREE Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1


----------



## Dorian

Hello everyone,

I'm very new to this thread, but if anyone got time, I could use some help to make "A New Orleans Haunting" free:

Free at Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/-New-Orleans-Haunting-Suzys-Adventure/book-OCgWJ_eIIE2g61EmAje3VA/page1.html?s=kCs8ItO-uEa3OEMbPDvCvQ&r=1
Free at Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/dorian-mayfair/a-new-orleans-haunting-1-in-the-suzy-s-adventure-series-now-completed-paranormal-fantasy-erotica/_/R-400000000000001063882
Free at Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000321686/Mayfair-Dorian-A-New-Orleans-Haunting-1-in-the-Suzy-s-Adventure-Series-NOW-COMPLETED-Paranormal-Fantasy-Erotica/1.html
Free at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/reviews/A-New-Orleans-Haunting%2FDorian-Mayfair/1115766349?ean=2940044579439

Not free at Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/New-Orleans-Haunting-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B005T5EOXA/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373817937&sr=1-3
Not free at Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Orleans-Haunting-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B005T5EOXA/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373817936&sr=1-5

Now I'm off to report everyone else up to this page... *clickclickclickclick!*

Cheers! / Dorian


----------



## Vaalingrade

Nice hustle every one! Descendants Collection 01 is now free and already charting for superhero books. Let's... see how long it lasts...

I've reported everyone in the last couple of pages too.


----------



## E.T.

Did everyone who wasn't free yet from my last post to this one.

Can use some help still with this one:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Taylor-Tale-Seduction-Part-ebook/dp/B00DRLRCMS/ref=sr_1_23?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1374140452&sr=1-23

FREE: 




FREE: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Taylor-Tale-Seduction-Part-1/book-sjXZ54w6mk6l3a_Eze3v6A/page1.html?s=nmCIkgdjnkaViJZXcJGoMA&r=2

Thank you!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Dorian said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm very new to this thread, but if anyone got time, I could use some help to make "A New Orleans Haunting" free:
> 
> Free at Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/-New-Orleans-Haunting-Suzys-Adventure/book-OCgWJ_eIIE2g61EmAje3VA/page1.html?s=kCs8ItO-uEa3OEMbPDvCvQ&r=1
> Free at Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/dorian-mayfair/a-new-orleans-haunting-1-in-the-suzy-s-adventure-series-now-completed-paranormal-fantasy-erotica/_/R-400000000000001063882
> Free at Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000321686/Mayfair-Dorian-A-New-Orleans-Haunting-1-in-the-Suzy-s-Adventure-Series-NOW-COMPLETED-Paranormal-Fantasy-Erotica/1.html
> Free at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/reviews/A-New-Orleans-Haunting%2FDorian-Mayfair/1115766349?ean=2940044579439
> 
> Not free at Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/New-Orleans-Haunting-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B005T5EOXA/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373817937&sr=1-3
> Not free at Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Orleans-Haunting-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B005T5EOXA/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373817936&sr=1-5
> 
> Now I'm off to report everyone else up to this page... *clickclickclickclick!*
> 
> Cheers! / Dorian


Done. All up to date again. I have to say its getting harder to make books permafree now. It takes longer for them to flip and then they flip back randomly and more often.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Now Black Hull is free here on Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/black-hull-episode-1/id673188304?mt=11

And not here: http://www.amazon.com/Black-Hull-Spacetime-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00B0QXPNM/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1374164780&sr=8-7&keywords=black+hull+1

Thanks!


----------



## bellabentley

The Lake is free here on KOBO - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/Books/the-lake-20

And hasn't been matched on Amazon for a couple of months here - http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Romance-Short-Series-ebook/dp/B0091ISG3A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374165438&sr=8-1&keywords=bella+bentley+the+lake

Thank you!  Okay now off to clicking away for as many as you as I can! Best wishes to us all! <3 Perma free has worked wonders in one of my series. I find it to be a great tool! Someone asked how long it takes for Amazon to match...well, aside from this book I'm requesting to be made free, one of my books took around 2 months (and I was just reporting the free on KOBO myself)). And then one day, I published another book on KOBO as "Free" because I figured by the time I wrote the rest of my books in that particular series...(2 months) it would finally be matched and I'd be set for that series...but it was matched within ONE week! Wow...so, I don't know. Anyhoo-that's my 2 cents! <3


----------



## E.T.

Belle and Joseph - DONE! 

My story finally went up on B&N for free. Maybe that'll help getting mine to perma, I know I can use the sales it may generate. 

So, here are the links again:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Taylor-Tale-Seduction-Part-ebook/dp/B00DRLRCMS/ref=sr_1_23?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1374313049&sr=1-23

FREE: 




FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/taylor-a-tale-of-seduction-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1116068588?ean=2940044635739

FREE: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Taylor-Tale-Seduction-Part-1/book-sjXZ54w6mk6l3a_Eze3v6A/page1.html?s=MgQHMHxggUeeklCpn3IexA&r=3

Thank you!


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Thanks! Still waiting on mine to flip. Just did yours too.


----------



## bellabentley

Done! Elizabeth Thorn and Joseph! 

@Elizabeth Thorn, I was wondering how it was getting your books in Itunes! How long did you have to wait for them to finally upload them? How does erotica sell over there? I have submitted books over there a few years ago but that was under a different pen name.
Thanks! <3


----------



## beccajcampbell

Gaaaaah! My book is STILL not free. I'd appreciate all the help you can give.

Not free (US): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083M1OJ8

Not free (UK): http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0083M1OJ8

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id645927926

and http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Foreign-Identity/book-4OvBn6AgNU29iByudUMqJg/page1.html


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

beccajcampbell said:


> Gaaaaah! My book is STILL not free. I'd appreciate all the help you can give.
> 
> Not free (US): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083M1OJ8
> 
> Not free (UK): http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0083M1OJ8
> 
> Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id645927926
> 
> and http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Foreign-Identity/book-4OvBn6AgNU29iByudUMqJg/page1.html


Got you. Good luck!


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## E.T.

@Bella: so far, getting into the iStore is a real pain. Count on a waiting period of a week to many months. The one complete story I got in is selling at a decent rate. So, definitively worth a try. Mucho luck! 

@Becca & Clarissa: DONE!


----------



## 71089

Okay, Thanks! I Did yours too!


----------



## trublue

I think something is wrong because they keep pulling it off free and putting it back. 4 times in less than a week.
Anyway,I reported you guys, pls report me. Thank you.

Reported everyone. Pls report me, thx

FREE Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/guardians-the-girl/id572730119?mt=11

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1


----------



## allanairish

That sucks, but at least yours has shown up free at all. It's been over two weeks since I posted mine here, and it never showed up free. I'll try again:

NOT FREE (Amazon): http://www.amazon.com/Faithless-Political-Thriller-Part-ebook/dp/B00B85O3HW/

FREE (Kobo): http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Faithless-Political-Thriller-Part/book-T_VGifaqREG8OUXRFLAQ2Q/page1.html

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trublue

allanairish said:


> That sucks, but at least yours has shown up free at all. It's been over two weeks since I posted mine here, and it never showed up free. I'll try again:
> 
> NOT FREE (Amazon): http://www.amazon.com/Faithless-Political-Thriller-Part-ebook/dp/B00B85O3HW/
> 
> FREE (Kobo): http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Faithless-Political-Thriller-Part/book-T_VGifaqREG8OUXRFLAQ2Q/page1.html
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I reported you. Did you try changing your price?
You have nothing to lose.


----------



## ibniftikhar

*NOT FREE AMAZON:
*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C0ULWT6

KOBO FREE

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Allah-Loves-You-The-Most/book-1-6UTAt6rEKbL7vYGCsTyg/page1.html

ITUNES FREE






B&N FREE

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/allah-loves-you-the-most-loving-god-ibn-iftikhar/1116068357?ean=2940044630703

SONY READER STORE FREE

https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/ibn-iftikhar/allah-loves-you-the-most-loving-god/_/R-400000000000001085189

EDIT: Reported most of those who don't have free pages back, some are already free it seems. Thanks.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## E.T.

trublue, allanairish, ibniftikhar - DONE!  

Mine still not free, so can still use help with that. Just go back to the previous page.


----------



## Mark Dawson

Hi folks,

I'm still struggling to get the 'zon to price match - would be very grateful for if anyone could help out.

1000 Yards is free on Kobo:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/One-Thousand-Yards-John-Milton-1/book-zvDkZXhuRE6atdp1vwq9Ew/page1.html?s=wWd5WPf_VEuHcGJG9QW76w&r=2

But NOT free on Amazon:

US:

http://www.amazon.com/1000-Yards-John-Milton-ebook/dp/B00DUFCJ10/ref=sr_1_4_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373536857&sr=1-4

and UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/1000-Yards-John-Milton-ebook/dp/B00DUFCJ10/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373536883&sr=1-5

Thanks, everyone.

Mark


----------



## reweber1965

Can somebody please report my eBook, THE STAR AGENCY, to make it free on Amazon:

FREE ON KOBO at:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/Books/the-star-agency

NOT FREE ON AMAZON AT:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360234909&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370622391&sr=8-1&keywords=the

Many thanks
Richard


----------



## reweber1965

Mark Dawson said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm still struggling to get the 'zon to price match - would be very grateful for if anyone could help out.
> 
> 1000 Yards is free on Kobo:
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/One-Thousand-Yards-John-Milton-1/book-zvDkZXhuRE6atdp1vwq9Ew/page1.html?s=wWd5WPf_VEuHcGJG9QW76w&r=2
> 
> But NOT free on Amazon:
> 
> US:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/1000-Yards-John-Milton-ebook/dp/B00DUFCJ10/ref=sr_1_4_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373536857&sr=1-4
> 
> and UK:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/1000-Yards-John-Milton-ebook/dp/B00DUFCJ10/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373536883&sr=1-5
> 
> Thanks, everyone.
> 
> Mark


Done for you Mark. Fancy doing the same for me (The Star Agency) came just after yours. Cheers, Richard Weber


----------



## ibniftikhar

reweber1965 said:


> Can somebody please report my eBook, THE STAR AGENCY, to make it free on Amazon:
> 
> FREE ON KOBO at:
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/Books/the-star-agency
> 
> NOT FREE ON AMAZON AT:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360234909&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370622391&sr=8-1&keywords=the
> 
> Many thanks
> Richard


Reported.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Maybe all free sites needed at once--here let's try again. Thanks in advance

Free:http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Black-Hull-Episode-1/book-bK3yazsHqkS5GVDjQ7yvZw/page1.html?s=RCS8ldH8H0mV_qWLmX0TMg&r=1

Free:




Not free:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B0QXPNM?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


----------



## Aaron Pogue

Did the last page.

Looking for help on this one:







Kobo (free)
Amazon (US)
Amazon (UK)

Thanks!


----------



## trublue

Reported everyone on this page. Pls report me

FREE Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/guardians-the-girl/id572730119?mt=11

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1


----------



## Mark Dawson

Thanks Richard and Aaron. Reciprocated.


----------



## 71089

Joseph Turkot said:


> Maybe all free sites needed at once--here let's try again. Thanks in advance
> 
> Free:http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Black-Hull-Episode-1/book-bK3yazsHqkS5GVDjQ7yvZw/page1.html?s=RCS8ldH8H0mV_qWLmX0TMg&r=1
> 
> Free:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not free:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B0QXPNM?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


Did yours too!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please report as free in UK:

Free on Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/-Blow-More-Than-Kisses-The/book-pCdJ8TH04EKcOIXuhmLaGg/page1.html

Free on Barned and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/i-blow-more-than-kisses-edward-naughty/1115380936?ean=2940044529830

Free on Sony:
https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/edward-naughty/i-blow-more-than-kisses-1-of-the-erotic-encounters-of-lisa-always/_/R-400000000000001046571

Not Free on Amazon.co.uk: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kisses-Erotic-Encounters-Always-ebook/dp/B00CQZBTBG/

Thanks!


----------



## Cherise

I did all on this page! Please do mine.

free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/Books/dog-aliens-kaxian-duty-a-short-story

not free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E2G20OC/


----------



## E.T.

Did every one on this page that isn't free yet. Hope it helps. 

Mine went free. So a big THANK YOU! to those who helped!


----------



## trublue

I'd everyone above me. Sigh. There has to be a better way


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

I had this posted a few pages back...but nothing yet, and I have lowered the price to .99 today to try and move it along...
Could I ask you guys to report me once again??

I agree with you trublue...there has to be a better way!

The Protector is Free at Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Descendant-The-Protector-The-Descendant/book-Ni_4n5CQV02shiSao7PMMQ/page1.html?s=K4XCsztNv0GU1_dMCx98mw&r=3

and at Itunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id670506952

but not at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Descendant-Protector-ebook/dp/B003UNJZQO/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1373558410&sr=8-1&keywords=descendant%3A+the+protector

and not Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Descendant-The-Protector-Series-ebook/dp/B003UNJZQO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373664057&sr=8-1&keywords=descendant%3A+the+protector

Thanks!
Danny


----------



## nlowhim

Made the last page free. Good luck to all. To some: I've found using itunes or bn works much better than kobo. Put up those links and see if things improve! 
NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/When-Gods-Fail-ebook/dp/B0076WBY4Q/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1374606727&sr=8-8&keywords=nelson+lowhim
FREE:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/when-gods-fail/id505408006?mt=11

Thanks all!


----------



## trublue

Okay, reported the ones above me. Good luck


----------



## ChrisWard

Would love it if you guys could report this one for me and I'll do a few in return. Thanks very much!

Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Tube-Riders-Part-London-ebook/dp/B008AA20HS/ref=sr_1_16?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1374654066&sr=1-16

Barnes and Noble

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tube-riders-chris-ward/1115864671?ean=2940044605190

Apple

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/tube-riders-part-one-london/id667150336?mt=11


----------



## trublue

ChrisWard said:


> Would love it if you guys could report this one for me and I'll do a few in return. Thanks very much!
> 
> Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tube-Riders-Part-London-ebook/dp/B008AA20HS/ref=sr_1_16?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1374654066&sr=1-16
> 
> Barnes and Noble
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tube-riders-chris-ward/1115864671?ean=2940044605190
> 
> Apple
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/tube-riders-part-one-london/id667150336?mt=11


Done!


----------



## Dave Renol

Caught up again.

I'm still trying for a UK permafree:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0073XU3WW

free at:

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/discovery-science-psionics/id576438312?mt=11

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## E.T.

@ Dave, Chris, nlowhim, and Jason - DONE!


----------



## trublue

E.T, I reported you.

Pls report me, thx

FREE Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/guardians-the-girl/id572730119?mt=11

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1


----------



## NRWick

I've gone through and reported the books that weren't already free. If someone would return the favour, I'd be so grateful!

Escaping the Night

NOT FREE
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escaping-Night-Dark-Ascension-ebook/dp/B008EDO70Y
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/escaping-the-night-nr-wick/1111793865?ean=2940014614115

FREE
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000020520
iTunes:


----------



## johnaburks

Reported the free links, I hope it helps.

I'm trying to get one perma-free. I don't know if Zon will price match based on just Smashwords and Kobo, but here goes.

Not Free -http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E4UDTLY

Free - Kobo -http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/Books/bad-jump-the-teleportation-wars
SW - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/340303


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Moondreamer

Hello everyone!

Would it be possible to ask you guys for your help with reporting this one?

Not free on Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/Into-Fire-Prince-Zammar-ebook/dp/B00DTIVTO6/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374841558&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=princa+of+zammar

Free on B&N : http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/into-the-fire-samantha-nolan/1116156903?ean=2940044643703

I've gone through the page and reported those that still weren't free 

Thanks!


----------



## trublue

Reported everyone on this page


----------



## ibniftikhar

*Still not yet free, reported those I could on this page....*

NOT FREE AMAZON:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C0ULWT6

KOBO FREE
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Allah-Loves-You-The-Most/book-1-6UTAt6rEKbL7vYGCsTyg/page1.html
ITUNES FREE




B&N FREE
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/allah-loves-you-the-most-loving-god-ibn-iftikhar/1116068357?ean=2940044630703
SONY READER STORE FREE
https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/ibn-iftikhar/allah-loves-you-the-most-loving-god/_/R-400000000000001085189


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

I just did the last few pages...thanks to those who did mine.

I noticed that even though Aaron came after me he's now free...
How does Amazon do this?? so frustrating...


----------



## 71089

Jason Hook said:


> I just did the last few pages...thanks to those who did mine.
> 
> I noticed that even though Aaron came after me he's now free...
> How does Amazon do this?? so frustrating...


I don't get it either. I've been at it for weeks now, and still it isn't free  Guess some are just lucky.


----------



## E.T.

Everyone on this page - DONE!  

NRWick, I did report on the Ama, but couldn't find a 'report lower price' button at B&N. I thought you can directly publish and set at free. If not, you can via Smash. Good luck!


----------



## Dave Renol

That's a very nice compilation, Barb, and I know it'll help a lot... it sure made it easier for me to catch up on those who still need it.  Thanks for the nice list.

Dave


----------



## Mark Dawson

Thanks, Barb!

Amazon still not paying attention so I've added Apple as a free channel, too. If I could get a few emails to back this up, I'd be very grateful.

Mark

Not free here:

http://www.amazon.com/1000-Yards-John-Milton-ebook/dp/B00DUFCJ10/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1375111824&sr=1-5

Free here:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id671844264


----------



## 71089

Thank you Barb! That's really nice of you. Helps with gathering them quickly and doing them all at once


----------



## chrisstevenson

The War Gate, a paranormal thriller, is now free on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/The-War-Gate-ebook/dp/B008SDVEQU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1375123537&sr=1-1


----------



## Moondreamer

I love that list, such a great job! It makes it so much easier to see what still needs to be done. Is it possible to add me for the uk list also? Here it is :

Amazon uk : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Into-Fire-Prince-Zammar-ebook/dp/B00DTIVTO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375211537&sr=8-1&keywords=prince+of+zammar

Barnes and Nobles : http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/into-the-fire-the-prince-of-zammar-1-by-samantha-nolan/2940044643703

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ReginaGreen

Barb, could you add me to the US list too? I posted a couple pages back, but no luck yet...

Go here: http://www.amazon.com/Cupcake-Romance-Menage-Erotica-ebook/dp/B007IOGYJ2

Enter this: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-cupcake-romance-regina-green/1104361121?ean=2940011397134&isbn=2940016755564

Thanks a million!! I'll go work on the titles on your latest list now.


----------



## ReginaGreen

Reported all on the list


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

Wow, johnaburks went free in less then a week! I've been watching the list...seems like 3-4 weeks for most.
John...did you do anything different?

Barb....your list is great! thanks...


----------



## R M Rowan

Could I pretty please get a little help with mine? It WAS free and then something happened and it's back to paid. I've gone through and caught up the others. Thank you guys and gals! 

Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mixed-signals-ivy-raine/1116057306?ean=2940044607965

NOT free here: http://www.amazon.com/Mixed-Signals-ebook/dp/B00BE3FS9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375323417&sr=8-1&keywords=ivy+raine


----------



## johnaburks

I think I've caught up on reporting - the combined links posts are great. 


I'm free now on Amazon. Thank you for the help.


----------



## 71089

I just did the entire list  Hope everyone does mine too ^^


----------



## R M Rowan

Bumping.

Any help would be most appreciated. 

Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mixed-signals-ivy-raine/1116057306?ean=2940044607965

NOT free here: http://www.amazon.com/Mixed-Signals-ebook/dp/B00BE3FS9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375323417&sr=8-1&keywords=ivy+raine


----------



## Joseph Turkot

I'm going to try one more time. I will also help those who posted since my last one.

FREE: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Black-Hull-Episode-1/book-bK3yazsHqkS5GVDjQ7yvZw/page1.html?s=RCS8ldH8H0mV_qWLmX0TMg&r=1

FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/black-hull-episode-1/id673188304?mt=11

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Black-Hull-Spacetime-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00B0QXPNM/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1375374739&sr=1-2&keywords=black+hull+1

Thanks!


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Caught up on last few pages. Thanks for the easy to use list formatting!


----------



## Dave Renol

Everyone is different, but here's my data points for those interested:

Apr 27th I started trying the permafree train here
May 9 I got it in the US
July 11 in Canada
July 30 in UK

I'm off to catch up on the list, and thanks again to everyone who helped.

Dave


----------



## RM Prioleau

Trying to get my flash fiction permafree on Amazon. Here are the links:

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/present-company

FREE: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/341792

NOT FREE: http://amzn.com/B00E8931LO

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please report as free in UK:

Free on Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/-Blow-More-Than-Kisses-The/book-pCdJ8TH04EKcOIXuhmLaGg/page1.html

Free on Barned and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/i-blow-more-than-kisses-edward-naughty/1115380936?ean=2940044529830

Free on Sony:
https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/edward-naughty/i-blow-more-than-kisses-1-of-the-erotic-encounters-of-lisa-always/_/R-400000000000001046571

Not Free on Amazon.co.uk: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kisses-Erotic-Encounters-Always-ebook/dp/B00CQZBTBG/

Thanks!


----------



## Emily Embree

Longtime lurker but now I want to join the party. You all have a great board here!

I'm coming out of the shadows to ask for help making my Erotica short, the first in the series free on Amazon.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/342578
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/first-and-ten-meet-the-qb








http://www.amazon.com/First-Ten-meet-QB-ebook/dp/B00E7T4CW2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1375413924&sr=1-1&keywords=First+and+Ten

I'll return the favor, trade favors etc...

I would also greatly appreciate it, if any could point me to the right threads to promote Erotica serials.


----------



## Emily Embree

Working on the list now!


----------



## trublue

Done with the list!


----------



## RM Prioleau

Did the list, also. Thanks for posting that, Barbara! It makes it much easier!

My flash fiction still isn't permafree, so hoping this will happen soon. It's in the process of being published as free through iTunes, as well, so it will be another website that can be reported to Amazon.

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/present-company

NOT FREE: http://amzn.com/B00E8931LO


----------



## Emily Embree

Thanks Barbara!  You do a wonderful job, much appreciated.
I went through the whole list!  Let's make those books free!


----------



## Cherise

Was free, now not: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E2G20OC/

Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dog-aliens-cherise-kelley/1116264073?ean=2940045162616

I'll do today's list! Thanks for the help!


----------



## nlowhim

Thanks all. Knocking out the to do list. here's one more:
Go here: http://www.amazon.com/High-School-Freak-ebook/dp/B008DMB98Y/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1375491741&sr=8-4&keywords=aaron+grunn
Enter this: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/high-school-freak-aaron-grunn/1111747834?ean=2940044677524&itm=1&usri=aaron+grunn

Thanks again!


----------



## Evenstar




----------



## E.T.

Done the last few pages then came upon the updated list. 

@ Edward Naughty: I saw that your story is already free at .com, you might want to include that link as I learned that if one Ama sets to free, the others are quick to follow if you use that to report a lower price.

@ R.E. Weber: Your book is not for free at KOBO, so you may want to change that if you want to go perma.

I can use some help, as always:

FREE:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/claudia-and-maya-naughty-teens-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1116263890?ean=2940045159562

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Claudia-Maya-Naughty-Teens-Part-1/book-nVe-hhSfU0u8HoPN_vJF-Q/page1.html?s=R3P-sc63D0-5sfI0oBH6FA&r=3

NOT FREE YET:

http://www.amazon.com/Claudia-Maya-Naughty-Teens-ebook/dp/B00DZZGR22/ref=sr_1_26?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1375552382&sr=1-26

Thank you!


----------



## R M Rowan

I've gone through again and caught up on the newcomers.  I had a strange thing happen. I'm still showing paid in .com, but I had one (1) free download today. I thought it was odd and I keep checking, but nope - still paid. Do most people get bumped back to paid after being free for a month or so? Seems I've been seeing more of that lately, so I was just wondering if that was the norm....


----------



## RM Prioleau

My Flash Fiction is now free at Barnes and Noble. I'm still trying to get it Free at Amazon. Here are the links:

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/present-company
FREE: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/341792
FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/present-company-rm-prioleau/1116243632?ean=2940045181655

NOT FREE: http://amzn.com/B00E8931LO

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ScottC

Hello, new to the permafree experience. I'll go back up the list next...

Not free (but want to be): 
http://www.amazon.com/Night-Purple-Moon-ebook/dp/B007OVUPXU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333803865&sr=1-1

Free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/Night-Purple-Moon-The-Toucan/h3Am9QmKIU-FgPbRJDBvuA
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id668678698


----------



## R M Rowan

I've caught up on the whole list again. Aaron, I'm now seeing you free. Congrats!!


----------



## trublue

I reported everyone but it normally doesn't take this long...
Worried


----------



## Michael J. Scott

Ooh, I am so glad I found this thread. Been wondering how to pull this off!

Here's where my book is free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/jeffersons-road-the-spirit-of-resistance-michael-j-scott/1108327561?ean=2940011074905

And not free here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VRZH84

Any help would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

trublue said:


> I reported everyone but it normally doesn't take this long...
> Worried


I agree....I've been at this almost a month. Could my book being .99 at Barnes and Noble be hurting my chances of going free? I'm free at ITunes and Kobo.


----------



## K. P. Alexander

Thanks to Barb for doing that list  - makes it easier to catch up on what I missed.

Requesting help on this book which just reverted: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4

Free at:
iTunes: 



B&N:http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1114043300
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/books/Artifice/CCBDL74tIUS9qFtCUntk4Q

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JGR

Done the last list and to here.  Aaron's book is now free in the UK.


----------



## JTCochrane

Reported everyone in Barbs List and the few straglers.

My book that was free in the UK went back to paid. It does this every once in a while. A little help would be fantastic. 

Thanks

Not Free

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375984513&sr=8-1&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper

Free

http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/max-and-the-gatekeeper-by-james-todd-cochrane/2940045093439

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/max-and-the-gatekeeper/id580785352?mt=11


----------



## R M Rowan

I'm now free in the US as well as a few other countries. Thanks to all for all of your help. Barb, you're wonderful! Thank you for the convenient list. I will continue reporting everyone each day and hopefully we'll all be free soon. Thanks again! 

ETA: I spoke too soon. I'm now back to paid in the UK so I need your help!!!! Why do they keep screwing with the prices like this?

NOT free here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mixed-Signals-ebook/dp/B00BE3FS9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375986280&sr=8-1&keywords=ivy+raine

Free here: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/mixed-signals-by-ivy-raine/2940044607965
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mixed-signals-ivy-raine/1116057306?ean=2940044607965


----------



## RM Prioleau

My story is now free on Amazon!!  Thank you!!


----------



## ScottC

Night of the Purple Moon is now free in the U.S. Thank you everyone...

I'd like to try for the UK

Not free:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-Purple-Moon-ebook/dp/B007OVUPXU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334839537&sr=8-1

Free

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id668678698


----------



## Raquel Lyon

I could really do with some help if people are willing.  My book is free everywhere but Amazon. 

Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/foxblood-0-raquel-lyon/1116264175?ean=2940045161282

Not free here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C0YIZ0Q
Thank yoooouu!


----------



## Michael J. Scott

Thanks everyone. My book is free (finally!) in the U.S. Sales are already starting to take off.


----------



## minxmalone

Hi, I'd appreciate the help going free

Free here:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/one-more-day-free-preview-edition

Not free here:
http://www.amazon.com/One-More-Day-PREVIEW-ebook/dp/B00DDZRQM4/

Thanks! Off to catch up everyone else.


----------



## trublue

I'm glad some people are free! I reported everyone on the list


----------



## jdfield

Hi!Just done all the most current.
Here's mine:
the book is:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Song-Paranormal-Romance-Levels-ebook/dp/B005RFA1RU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042643&sr=1-1&keywords=song+to+wake+to
and it's free here:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/song-to-wake-to-levels-1-jd-field/1115077797?ean=2940011513503


----------



## JTCochrane

Thanks Barb for putting me in your list. I hit everyone not free.

Not Free

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375984513&sr=8-1&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper

Free

http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/max-and-the-gatekeeper-by-james-todd-cochrane/2940045093439

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/max-and-the-gatekeeper/id580785352?mt=11


----------



## R M Rowan

All caught up again. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Hi guys, it's me again. Amazon is playing its games but luckily only with my UK version this time. Help me out?

Free here:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/hard-duty-merkiaari-wars-1/id624775215?mt=11

Not free here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008WNRVRM

Thanks

Edit: All submitted up to tjis post. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Cory

Reported the last few posts.

Can you guys report to amazon this novella:

http://amzn.com/B00DW0NJ62

Free here:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/discarded-in-the-land-of-namzirk-cory-nickolatos/1116263766?ean=2940045164658

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/discarded-in-the-land-of-namzirk

Thanks!


----------



## trublue

Did the three above me will do the rest later.


----------



## nigel p bird

My book Sleeps With The Fishes (a dystopian short story) is free at whsmith http://www.whsmith.co.uk/EProducts/Sleeps-With-The-Fishes+eBook+KB00105882204 and I'd be delighted and grateful if you could help me get it to be free at Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Sleeps-Fishes-Killer-Kindle-ebook/dp/B008YMBZY6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376297136&sr=8-1&keywords=sleeps+with+the+fishes+nigel+bird)

Thanks.


----------



## K. P. Alexander

Hi everyone, and thanks for helping un-revert my first book back to free on Amazon UK.  Reported all the recent ones that I missed, as well. Hopefully they switch over soon for everyone.

However, my second book seems to have reverted.  I hate asking again so soon, but, please help...

Not Free:
Amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artifice-Episode-Two-ebook/dp/B00DJUZ54E

Free:
iTunes: 



B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1115766805?ean=2940044582149
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/artifice-episode-two

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

Hey, folks. I've gone back through and submitted a bunch of these. Wouldn't mind a little nudge with the novella below. Normally, I've been able to get them set to free on my own, but I've been trying for about three weeks on this one and no dice.

Not free here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D2KJRAY

Free here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/hard-place

Thanks for the help!


----------



## trublue

I reported the two above me. Here's the list.

Hi, all. Here's Sunday's list. As always, check your own to make sure I copied it correctly. I've reported all of these on Friday and today. Good luck, everyone.

NOW FREE (Congratulations!):

For Barb (Canada) Go here: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00ANFPSS6
For Aaron (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045Y1LJQ
For Dave Renol (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0073XU3WW
For Barb (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ANFPSS6
For Michael (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VRZH84
For Nelson (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0076WBY4Q
For ScottC (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007OVUPXU
For Aaron (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008DMB98Y
For r m rowan (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BE3FS9U
For RM Prioleau US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E8931LO

TO DO UK:

For JT (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00332FF8O Enter This: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/max-and-the-gatekeeper-by-james-todd-cochrane/2940045093439
For Danny (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UNJZQO Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id670506952
For JD (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005RFA1RU Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/song-to-wake-to-levels-1-jd-field/1115077797?ean=2940011513503
For trublue (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006VRXR42 Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id572730119?mt=11
For ScottC (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007OVUPXU Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id668678698
For Mark E (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008WNRVRM Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/hard-duty-merkiaari-wars-1/id624775215?mt=11
For K.P. (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AJ18RQ4 Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id646609420
For r m rowan (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BE3FS9U Enter This: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/mixed-signals-by-ivy-raine/2940044607965
For Stella (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C14KSH8 Enter This: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/343421
For Edward (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00CQZBTBG Enter This: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/edward-naughty/i-blow-more-than-kisses-1-of-the-erotic-encounters-of-lisa-always/_/R-400000000000001046571
For Clarissa Wild (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DTIBSMY Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/raveled-by-you-clarissa-wild/1116156900?ean=2940044645158
For Moondreamer (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DTIVTO6 Enter This: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/into-the-fire-the-prince-of-zammar-1-by-samantha-nolan/2940044643703
For Mark Dawson (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DUFCJ10 Enter This: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/One-Thousand-Yards-John-Milton-1/book-zvDkZXhuRE6atdp1vwq9Ew/page1.html?s=wWd5WPf_VEuHcGJG9QW76w&r=2

TO DO US:

For Danny (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UNJZQO Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id670506952
For Aaron (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045Y1LJQ Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id579360018?mt=11
For Regina Green (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007IOGYJ2 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-cupcake-romance-regina-green/1104361121?ean=2940011397134&isbn=2940016755564
For Chris (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008AA20HS Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tube-riders-chris-ward/1115864671?ean=2940044605190
For NRWick (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008EDO70Y Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id578391334?mt=11
For Joseph (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B0QXPNM Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/black-hull-episode-1/id673188304?mt=11
For allanairish (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B85O3HW Enter This: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Faithless-Political-Thriller-Part/book-T_VGifaqREG8OUXRFLAQ2Q/page1.html
For ibniftikhar (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C0ULWT6 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/allah-loves-you-the-most-loving-god-ibn-iftikhar/1116068357?ean=2940044630703
For Rlyon (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C0YIZ0Q Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/foxblood-0-raquel-lyon/1116264175?ean=2940045161282
For Stella (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C14KSH8 Enter This: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/343421
For Minx (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DDZRQM4 Enter This: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/one-more-day-free-preview-edition
For Clarissa Wild (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DTIBSMY Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/raveled-by-you-clarissa-wild/1116156900?ean=2940044645158
For Moondreamer (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DTIVTO6 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/into-the-fire-samantha-nolan/1116156903?ean=2940044643703
For Mark Dawson (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DUFCJ10 Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id671844264
For Cory (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DW0NJ62 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/discarded-in-the-land-of-namzirk-cory-nickolatos/1116263766?ean=2940045164658
For E.T. (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DZZGR22 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/claudia-and-maya-naughty-teens-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1116263890?ean=2940045159562
For Cherise (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E2G20OC Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dog-aliens-cherise-kelley/1116264073?ean=2940045162616
For johnaburks (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E4UDTLY Enter This: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/Books/bad-jump-the-teleportation-wars
For Emily (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E7T4CW2 Enter This: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/first-and-ten-meet-the-qb
Report to moderator Logged
nigel p bird
Status: Jane Austen

Offline

Gender: 
scotland, uk
Posts: 266

Re: Make It Free


----------



## Cherise

I did Sunday's list and those who posted after it. Thanks for continuing to keep mine in the list, and to everyone who reported it!


----------



## JTCochrane

Thank you so much for keeping me on the list.  I reported everyone again!


----------



## K.J. Jackson

Hi-
I would love some help trying to move Flame Moon into the Free arena!

Amazon not free: http://www.amazon.com/Flame-Moon-ebook/dp/B008SGZOL8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375920275&sr=8-1&keywords=flame+moon

B&N free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/flame-moon-kj-jackson/1116214684?ean=2940045184892

Thanks to anyone taking the time -- I'm going up through the list to report ones that aren't matched for good karma.
Thanks!


----------



## R M Rowan

All caught up again. Hope to see some more people go free soon. This seems like it's taking more time than ever. Good luck to all!


----------



## joannamaz

Hi

My book The Whispers of the Sprite was free for a while a yesterday it came back to the standard price. It's still showign £0.00 but if you go to rank section it's showing that it's not actually free. I would appriciate if you could help 
Amazon not free http://www.amazon.com/The-Whispers-Sp...
Barnes and noble

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-w...
I reported a lot of books here 
Thanks!


----------



## FeliciaTatum

The White Aura

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/The-White-Aura-ebook/dp/B00AFP3AXO/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-white-aura-felicia-tatum/1113871339?ean=9781481023016
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-white-aura

Thanks!!! Going to work on the newest posts now.


----------



## jackplues

Hi All,

I'm here to help and be helped. 

My UK Kindle is here http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veritas-ebook/dp/B00CDW3KKU/

And is on B&N here http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/veritas-jack-plues/1115291889?ean=2940044519190

It's free here already if you want to have a read. http://amzn.to/13fV9e1

Thanks to anyone that helps. Off to report some other Kindles before mine.


----------



## ScottC

Just went through the US list... good luck


----------



## minxmalone

Went through and reported again. It seems Amazon is taking a lot longer to price-match these days. Kind of a bummer


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

Did the list...again. 
I'm getting worried, I've been waiting FIVE WEEKS to go free! 
Has Amazon ever _not _ made a book free? 

thanks to everyone who is reporting.....


----------



## K.J. Jackson

Thanks to everyone who had a chance to report -- my book is now free. I'm going back up through the list again to continue to try and help others!


----------



## Preach

When posting to this thread how long does it take for a title to go free? and how many people usual complain before amazon price matches?


----------



## trublue

Preach said:


> When posting to this thread how long does it take for a title to go free? and how many people usual complain before amazon price matches?


There is no number. You just cross your fingers and keep reporting. It could take days,weeks or never.
It's frustrating because so much is riding on it. Amazon has to have a better system. This is just stupid.


----------



## JGR

I've got one of my own now...

Short story 'Wedding Hells'.

Free here:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wedding-hells-jennifer-gilby-roberts/1116394444?ean=2940045200912

Wants to be free here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wedding-Hells-Pepper-Prophecies-ebook/dp/B00EKDLKE8/
http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Hells-Pepper-Prophecies-ebook/dp/B00EKDLKE8/

Now to go and get up to date with everyone else's.


----------



## JGR

ET, Cherise and johnaburks now free in the US.


----------



## 68564

My book lost free status in UK  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Tales-Power-Enemy/dp/1475125232


Free links: 
Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Lost-Tales-Power-ebook/dp/B004CFAP22
Apple : https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lost-tales-of-power/id410929004?mt=11
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-lost-tales-of-power-volume-i-vincent-trigili/1110283495?ean=2940011145001
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-enemy-of-an-enemy


----------



## Evenstar




----------



## Evenstar




----------



## trublue

Stella Wilkinson said:


> Another quick question. If Amazon make the other prices based on the price set in US then surely you only need change that one? I was assuming it would automatically change Canada and stuff when it changed in US?


No, some people on here are free in the US and UK but not in other countries.


----------



## JTCochrane

Mine went back to free in the UK.  Thank you so much for your help.  I caught up on everyone I had missed and will check back often.

Thanks and Good Luck.


----------



## 68564

VydorScope said:


> My book lost free status in UK
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Tales-Power-Enemy/dp/1475125232
> 
> 
> Free links:
> Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Lost-Tales-Power-ebook/dp/B004CFAP22
> Apple : https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lost-tales-of-power/id410929004?mt=11
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-lost-tales-of-power-volume-i-vincent-trigili/1110283495?ean=2940011145001
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-enemy-of-an-enemy


I am free again! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## trublue

Thanks so much Barbara!

I reported, will come back and do it again later


----------



## OJ Connell

Please help me out! Trying to go permafree on one of my titles:

*Free:*
Kobo

*Not free:*
Amazon
B&N


----------



## 68564

These summaries are great. I can not sit here and take the time to do the whole list at once, but since you have it so nicely done I can click through a couple at a time as I can and just leave the post up to work through.


----------



## Evenstar




----------



## Daniel W. Koch

Hey All,
I've been trying to go free since mid July...been doing the list faithfully for 5 weeks..
A little extra push would be greatly appreciated

The Protector is Free at Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Descendant-The-Protector-The-Descendant/book-Ni_4n5CQV02shiSao7PMMQ/page1.html?s=K4XCsztNv0GU1_dMCx98mw&r=3

and at Itunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id670506952

but not at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Descendant-Protector-ebook/dp/B003UNJZQO/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1373558410&sr=8-1&keywords=descendant%3A+the+protector

and not Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Descendant-The-Protector-Series-ebook/dp/B003UNJZQO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373664057&sr=8-1&keywords=descendant%3A+the+protector

Thanks!
Danny


----------



## trublue

Done!


----------



## KaryE

Oh, wow.

@Barbara - thank you SO much for your lists. This makes thing so much easier.

OK, here's mine, and then I'll work my way through Barbara's most excellent list. 

*FREE*
Kobo - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/Search/Query?query=1230000156311&fcmedia=Book
Apple - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id681892494

*NOT FREE*

Zon -  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E91QL40/?tag=kbpst-20

(used the pic maker to make sure KBs affy code was there, then realized it complicated copy/paste)

ETA: Got everybody in red. I'll come back and get the rest after supper.  This list made this SOOOO fast and easy.


----------



## trublue

Caught up


----------



## JGR

Just checked and mine has gone free in the US.  Thanks everyone!  

Not free in the UK though.  Is it better to tell them B&N or Amazon.com?


----------



## E.T.

Ty all for helping mine to free!  Mucho appreciated. 

Got another one:

FREE:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/daddys-naughty-daughter-elizabeth-thorn/1116394135?ean=2940045199216

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Daddys-Naughty-Daughter-The-Daddy/book-tjZZPzTNdUipPCveWJuhIQ/page1.html?s=vXOAHuaa3kawyoNkyFumNQ&r=4

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/Daddys-Naughty-Daughter-Daddy-ebook/dp/B00E6GNXGM/ref=sr_1_19?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376987803&sr=1-19

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daddys-Naughty-Daughter-Daddy-ebook/dp/B00E6GNXGM/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_21?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376988203&sr=1-21

Ok, I'll go and do the ones that arent's free yet, with my hearth heavy in my chest; I lost count of the number of times I clicked to get folks to get free. Really, as mentioned before, there has got to be an easier way!


----------



## IsaacHooke

Hello!

Please help me set my title to perma-free on Amazon.com.

*Free:*
Kobo

*Not Free:*
Amazon

I went through and submitted the other free reqs on this page of the thread...

Thanks in advance everyone!

- Isaac


----------



## eswesley

This is so awesome. I'm about to hit that list for you guys. So glad to see a supportive community here.

I have two books that I've been trying to make permafree:

*The World Was Too Small*: Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D25F8Q6/ Enter this: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-world-was-too-small-es-wesley/1116263793?ean=2940045157452

*Unio Naturalis - Deeds: Gods from Men Episode 1*: Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CXEZ9D4 Enter this: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/348449

You all are awesome! Now to get to reporting your books.


----------



## trublue

Sort on time, I reported the ones in red, will come back later.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Hi All,

Still not free in US. 

Would like to try for UK if possible.

Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angel-Foxblood-Short-Prequel-ebook/dp/B00C0YIZ0Q/

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/foxblood-0-dead-town-angel-a-short-story-prequel

Will report a few more whist I'm here.


----------



## Vaalingrade

It actually never occurred to me that I needed to do .co.uk separately. D'oh

Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088Q10FW
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id664719012

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0088Q10FW

Setting to work reporting folks using the update now. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Hi! I went through yesterday's list. I'd like to add my book to it.

Amazon (not free) http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Know-Suspense-Humor-ebook/dp/B004TMPMJE/ from BN (free) http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/enemy-we-know-donna-white-glaser/1100217565?ean=2940045212960

Thanks!
Donna


----------



## KerryT2012

Wingin' It - last day of being free

When Amy's sugar daddy leaves town, leaving her penniless, and possibly jobless, Amy and her friends - Annie and Lori - set out on a mission to find her a new sugar daddy. 
Lori believes the best place to find a sugar daddy is in an old people's home. "Just make out like you're visiting a relative, and you will score eventually."
Annie thinks, "It is all about the red carpet. Fame and fortune! The better you look, the more men just keep on coming."
Does Amy find a new sugar daddy? Will she grow up and take responsibility for her daughter? Or will she continue her life just wingin' it?
http://www.amazon.com/Wingin-It-Laugh-Out-Loud-Comedy-ebook/dp/B00C2VQJK0


----------



## JGR

Mine's just gone free in the UK! Thanks very much everyone. I've done the whole list again today.

I don't know if anyone uses Amazon.ca, but it would be great to have it free there as well. If you do, it's:

Not free http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00EKDLKE8/, free http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/wedding-hells

Thanks very much.


----------



## JTCochrane

I went through the big list again and hit the few stragglers.  Good Luck!


----------



## 60865

I do a few day, starting at the bottom of the list ... good luck.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Got through the list. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Hi all. 

I've never tried perma-free before, but it's time now. My new novel, The Pericles Conspiracy, went live today. I've set Passing In The Night, a novelette and the prequel to Pericles, to free on Smashwords and Kobo. Could you hook a guy up?

Passing In The Night (Amazon): http://www.amazon.com/Passing-in-the-Night-ebook/dp/B005G826KI

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/passing-in-the-night
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/79371

Thanks a bunch! We'll see how this goes.

And now I shall hook you guys up.

Cheers.


----------



## K. P. Alexander

Hi everyone 

Requesting help from any fellow kind canucks for a book that's reverted back to paid in the Amazon.ca store.

Not Free:
Amazon.ca: http://www.amazon.ca/Artifice-Episode-Two-ebook/dp/B00DJUZ54E

Free:
iTunes: 



B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1115766805

Thanks, and good luck to everyone else as well.


----------



## ljdevet

I'd love some help to have Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk match my free offering!

Here are the links to the Amazon edition I would like Amazon to price match:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BH06614
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BH06614

Here are the locations of the free offerings to link Amazon to when requesting a price match:
NOOK: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/altor-the-shadow-rebellion-l-devet/1110617833?ean=2940033293261
iBookstore: http://itunes.apple.com/book/altor-shadow-rebellion-chronicles/id540774462?mt=11
Sony eReader Store: http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/l-j-devet/altor-the-shadow-rebellion-the-chronicles-of-ageron/_/R-400000000000000739199 
Diesel eBook Store: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000135499/deVet-L.-J.-ALTOR-The-Shadow-Rebellion-The-Chronicles-of-Ageron/1.html
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/135499

I will return the favour by requesting price matches for those listed above (if they haven't already been matched).

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kwest

Hi guys, I would like to add mine to the list. Of course, I'll go back through the list immediately after posting this.

I want it to go free on Amazon, Amazon UK, and Amazon CA.

Amazon links here: http://amzn.com/B00AJF2130
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AJF2130
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00AJF2130

Already free at: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id687781630
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/apocalypse-the-wasteland-chronicles-1

Thanks in advance. Let's do this!


----------



## AgnesWebb

Got this last page. Good luck, y'all!


----------



## ljdevet

kwest said:


> Hi guys, I would like to add mine to the list. Of course, I'll go back through the list immediately after posting this.
> 
> I want it to go free on Amazon, Amazon UK, and Amazon CA.
> 
> Amazon links here: http://amzn.com/B00AJF2130
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AJF2130
> http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00AJF2130
> 
> Already free at: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id687781630
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/apocalypse-the-wasteland-chronicles-1
> 
> Thanks in advance. Let's do this!


Got it!
Good luck


----------



## Casper Parks

Ages Past

http://www.amazon.com/Ages-Past-The-Isolation-ebook/dp/B008LFL4MY/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1377500910&sr=1-1

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id687781630


----------



## ljdevet

Casper Parks said:


> Ages Past
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ages-Past-The-Isolation-ebook/dp/B008LFL4MY/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1377500910&sr=1-1
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id687781630


I think you've provided two separate books?


----------



## Vivienne Mathews

Oh, you beautiful thread -- where have you been all my life? 

If it's not an imposition, I could use a smidge of help in reporting this title: 
www.amazon.com/Masguard-Mosque-Fortune-Volume-ebook/dp/B00CCID3ZW/

It's free at these locations: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-sons-of-masguard-and-the-mosque-hill-fortune-part-one-vivienne-mathews/1116158254?ean=2940044656239
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/The-Sons-Masguard-Mosque-Hill/NkWYLXcrdEycY16lzEj27A
https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/vivienne-mathews/the-sons-of-masguard-and-the-mosque-hill-fortune-part-one-volume-1/_/R-400000000000001090689

Thank you kindly in advance. I'm reporting those further up the thread as we speak.


----------



## kwest

Reported everyone on this page. Let's keep it up guys!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please report as free. 

Free on Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shhhh-theyll-hear-us-edward-naughty/1115766446?ean=2940044579620

Free on Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shhhh-they-ll-hear-us-3-of-the-erotic-encounters-of-lisa-always

Free on Sony:
https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/edward-naughty/shhhh-they-ll-hear-us-3-of-the-erotic-encounters-of-lisa-always/_/R-400000000000001070136

Not Free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Shhhh-Theyll-Erotic-Encounters-ebook/dp/B00D8T3G6K/

Thanks!


----------



## trublue

BarbaraCoolLee said:


> Hi, all. Here's Friday's list. I added my own newly published short story to the list, plus other books posted since the last list. I marked in* RED* the books that have been on the list since at least late July and still haven't gone free. Please give them an extra push for the next couple of days.
> 
> TO DO UK:
> 
> *For Aaron (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045Y1LJQ Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id579360018?mt=11
> For trublue (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006VRXR42 Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id572730119?mt=11
> For Clarissa Wild (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DTIBSMY Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/raveled-by-you-clarissa-wild/1116156900?ean=2940044645158
> For Mark Dawson (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DUFCJ10 Enter This: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/one-thousand-yards-john-milton-1
> *For Danny (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UNJZQO Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id670506952
> For Stella (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C14KSH8 Enter This: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/343421
> For Edward (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00CQZBTBG Enter This: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/edward-naughty/i-blow-more-than-kisses-1-of-the-erotic-encounters-of-lisa-always/_/R-400000000000001046571
> For Moondreamer (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DTIVTO6 Enter This: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/into-the-fire-the-prince-of-zammar-1-by-samantha-nolan/2940044643703
> For JGR (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EKDLKE8/ Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wedding-hells-jennifer-gilby-roberts/1116394444?ean=2940045200912
> For Barb (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EKZFVJ6 Enter This: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/347869
> 
> TO DO US:
> 
> *For NRWick (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008EDO70Y Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id578391334?mt=11
> For Joseph (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B0QXPNM Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/black-hull-episode-1/id673188304?mt=11
> For allanairish (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B85O3HW Enter This: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Faithless-Political-Thriller-Part/book-T_VGifaqREG8OUXRFLAQ2Q/page1.html
> For ibniftikhar (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C0ULWT6 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/allah-loves-you-the-most-loving-god-ibn-iftikhar/1116068357?ean=2940044630703
> For Clarissa Wild (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DTIBSMY Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/raveled-by-you-clarissa-wild/1116156900?ean=2940044645158
> For Moondreamer (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DTIVTO6 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/into-the-fire-samantha-nolan/1116156903?ean=2940044643703
> For Mark Dawson (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DUFCJ10 Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id671844264
> *For Danny (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UNJZQO Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id670506952
> For Aaron (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045Y1LJQ Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id579360018?mt=11
> For Regina Green (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007IOGYJ2 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-cupcake-romance-regina-green/1104361121?ean=2940011397134&isbn=2940016755564
> For Chris (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008AA20HS Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tube-riders-chris-ward/1115864671?ean=2940044605190
> For Nigel (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008YMBZY6 Enter This: http://www.whsmith.co.uk/EProducts/Sleeps-With-The-Fishes+eBook+KB00105882204
> For Rlyon (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C0YIZ0Q Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/foxblood-0-raquel-lyon/1116264175?ean=2940045161282
> For Stella (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C14KSH8 Enter This: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/343421
> For Ernie (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D2KJRAY Enter This: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/hard-place
> For Minx (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DDZRQM4 Enter This: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/one-more-day-free-preview-edition
> For Cory (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DW0NJ62 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/discarded-in-the-land-of-namzirk-cory-nickolatos/1116263766?ean=2940045164658
> For Emily (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E7T4CW2 Enter This: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/first-and-ten-meet-the-qb
> For JGR (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EKDLKE8 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wedding-hells-jennifer-gilby-roberts/1116394444?ean=2940045200912
> For Barb (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EKZFVJ6 Enter This: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/347869
> 
> NOW FREE! Congratulations! Lots of progress here:
> 
> For Barb (Canada) Go here: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00ANFPSS6
> For VydorScope (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1475125232
> For JT (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00332FF8O
> For JD (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005RFA1RU
> For Dave Renol (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0073XU3WW
> For ScottC (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007OVUPXU
> For Mark E (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008WNRVRM
> For K.P. (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AJ18RQ4
> For Barb (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ANFPSS6
> For r m rowan (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BE3FS9U
> For Jack (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00CDW3KKU
> For K.P. (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DJUZ54E
> For Michael (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VRZH84
> For Nelson (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0076WBY4Q
> For ScottC (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007OVUPXU
> For Aaron (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008DMB98Y
> For K.J. (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008SGZOL8
> For Felicia (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AFP3AXO
> For r m rowan (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BE3FS9U
> For E.T. (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DZZGR22
> For Cherise (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E2G20OC
> For johnaburks (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E4UDTLY
> For RM Prioleau US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E8931LO


----------



## E.T.

Allright, I just did my share. 

@ Vivienne Mathews [love the cover], Kyle West, and Michael Kingswood, why not set your book at 99c? As I understand it, amazon dislikes price-matching higher priced books. 

I still need a little help with:

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/daddys-naughty-daughter-elizabeth-thorn/1116394135?ean=2940045199216

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Daddys-Naughty-Daughter-Daddy-ebook/dp/B00E6GNXGM/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_25?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1377630759&sr=1-25

Thank you!

Will be back later to do some more.


----------



## Dave Renol

I'm about to do another round of catching up, but I would like to share something that I think helped me.

If you try to get a match on a site other than US, provide a link that matches that country.  I.E.: give an itunes GB link for an amazon.co.uk match.  Also, if you can get US free and have enough reviews for one of the better sites like bookbub, ENT, POI, bookblast, etc. then a promo slot can help get matches for you in other places.  I lost my .CA permafree for a few days, but an ENT promo got it back and added .DE as well.

Dave


----------



## Vivienne Mathews

E.T. said:


> @ Vivienne Mathews [love the cover], Kyle West, and Michael Kingswood, why not set your book at 99c? As I understand it, amazon dislikes price-matching higher priced books.


That is brilliant advice -- thank you kindly! Perusing and reporting more your titles as we speak. Good luck, all!


----------



## CLStone

Copy this link:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-academy-introductions-year-one-book-one

Head here:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Academy-Introductions-Series-ebook/dp/B00ASPRPXM/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Thank you!


----------



## T.C. Beckett

If anyone could help me out with making one of my short stories free, I would really appreciate it!

Parasol
On Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EJ58BJO

On B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/parasol-tc-beckett/1116599791?ean=2940045221504
On Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/parasol
On Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-c-beckett/parasol/_/R-400000000000001107430

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Willo

T.C. Beckett said:


> If anyone could help me out with making one of my short stories free, I would really appreciate it!





Edward Naughty said:


> Please report as free.
> Not Free on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Shhhh-Theyll-Erotic-Encounters-ebook/dp/B00D8T3G6K/
> Thanks!





CLStone said:


> Head here:
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Academy-Introductions-Series-ebook/dp/B00ASPRPXM/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1
> Thank you!


Done.

Would some of you kind souls help me get this short perma-free?
http://www.amazon.com/The-Eternity-Pill-ebook/dp/B00ESXXL1A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1377753758&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Eternity+Pill

It's free on Kobo (still waiting on Apple to publish...):
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/The-Eternity-Pill/BtAb7aHNVECGovCbwJZhMA

*bows and namastes*

Thank you 

ETA:
Forgotten url (Thanks E.T.! --- A friendly wide-eyed otherworlder just came to mind typing your username. lols.)


----------



## E.T.

CLStone, T.C. Beckett, and Willo - DONE! 

Willo, you forgot to add your kobo link. Here it is: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Eternity-Pill/book-BtAb7aHNVECGovCbwJZhMA/page1.html?s=SyGWZpC53UOgPKQYdNWrOw&r=1 

Still can use help with this one, seems like its taking forver:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Daddys-Naughty-Daughter-Daddy-ebook/dp/B00E6GNXGM/ref=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1377768687&sr=1-9

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/daddys-naughty-daughter-elizabeth-thorn/1116394135?ean=2940045199216

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Daddys-Naughty-Daughter-The-Daddy/book-tjZZPzTNdUipPCveWJuhIQ/page1.html?s=0v2ZKOwm70qC5MZMsr6cLw&r=7

Thank you!


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## E.T.

Clarissa, I feel your pain. 

And - DONE!  

Let's hope it helps!


----------



## 71089

E.T. said:


> Clarissa, I feel your pain.
> 
> And - DONE!
> 
> Let's hope it helps!


Did yours too ^^


----------



## E.T.

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## 71089

E.T. said:


> Awesome! Thank you!


WHOOOOOO mine is now FINALLY FREE in the US!

Now only UK is left 

Thanks all for your effort!!!


----------



## Willo

E.T. said:


> CLStone, T.C. Beckett, and Willo - DONE!
> 
> Willo, you forgot to add your kobo link. Here it is: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Eternity-Pill/book-BtAb7aHNVECGovCbwJZhMA/page1.html?s=SyGWZpC53UOgPKQYdNWrOw&r=1
> 
> Still can use help with this one, seems like its taking forver.
> 
> Thank you!


Done. Thank you for the kobo reminder! Off to modify my post now.


----------



## Bee.B

Hi there, I've got a big favor to ask. My books are free on B&N and other sites, I would like Amazon to price match. If anyone can spare a moment, please enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area. Thank you guys!
BOOK 1
AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Little-Caterpil...
B&N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/littl...
Book 2
amazon http://www.amazon.com/Mothers-Gift-No...
B&n http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-m...
Book 3 
amazon http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Gift-...
B&N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/chris...
Thank you!


----------



## Bee.B

Hi there, I've got a big favor to ask. My books are free on B&N and other sites, I would like Amazon to price match. If anyone can spare a moment, please enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area. Thank you guys!
BOOK 1
AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Little-Caterpil...
B&N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/littl...
Book 2
amazon http://www.amazon.com/Mothers-Gift-No...
B&n http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-m...
Book 3 
amazon http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Gift-...
B&N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/chris...
Thank you!


----------



## Isabel Dare

Hi all,

I hope you can help me make this one free! I'm going through the list as we speak.

PAID on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BJ4XEJU/

FREE on Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Taken-by-the-Minotaur/book-_bVOc9lXxkqyTQdBL99g2A/page1.html


----------



## ljdevet

Isabel Dare said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope you can help me make this one free! I'm going through the list as we speak.
> 
> PAID on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BJ4XEJU/
> 
> FREE on Kobo:
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Taken-by-the-Minotaur/book-_bVOc9lXxkqyTQdBL99g2A/page1.html


Done!


----------



## T.C. Beckett

Thanks to all who have reported my book so far!  I've been going through the last couple pages of this thread doing the same for those that aren't free yet.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Just done everyone in red again!


----------



## Joseph Turkot

It's been about a month and I've still had zero luck getting the first episodes of my series free. Please submit these for me, and I'd be deeply appreciative. Will also catch up on others' books.

Black Hull 1 FREE HERE: APPLE 



 KOBO http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/black-hull-episode-1

Not free here: AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Black-Hull-Spacetime-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00B0QXPNM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378003616&sr=8-2&keywords=black+hull+1

Black Hull 2 FREE HERE: KOBO http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/black-hull-episode-2
APPLE 




Not free here: AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Black-Hull-Spacetime-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00B2EBS04/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378003703&sr=8-2&keywords=black+hull+2+episode


----------



## trublue

Did folks in red. More later


----------



## Guest

I made The Jongurian Mission free on Smashwords at the end of June.  Amazon just price-matched it to $0.00 a few days ago.  So it took me 2 months to get that.

One thing that I think helped a lot was getting a lot of downloads on it and other titles I made temporarily free during the Smashwords summer/winter sale.

I also had quite a few sales on the book a week before they price matched it.  If you can do some kind of promotion and get 20 to 30 sales, Amazon might get that book on their radar a bit more and price match it all the sooner.

I never had anyone send a message to Amazon about my book's price, as far as I know.  Hope this helps some of you waiting like I was.


----------



## AgnesWebb

Reported the last couple pages! Phew! Everyone has been busy this summer, which is awesome! 
Now I'd like to make one of my books free-please help!

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Griffith-Park-Day-Diaries-ebook/dp/B00BZDBSIE
FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/griffith-park-edition-agnes-webb/1115864638?ean=2940044605701

For those who are new to reporting, you click on the 'Tell us about a lower price?" button on the bottom of the Amazon page and fill out the info it requests. It took me forever to figure this out lol.


----------



## reweber1965

Hi, can somebody please report me:

FREE AT US:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id677523992?mt=11&affId=1736887
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/The-Star-Agency/m9h5inRmCUqzXNAenM1zPQ

FREE AT UK:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/books/The-Star-Agency/m9h5inRmCUqzXNAenM1zPQ

NOT FREE AT US:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587209&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

NOT FREE AT UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587171&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

Many thanks in anticipation,
Richard


----------



## reweber1965

AgnesWebb said:


> Reported the last couple pages! Phew! Everyone has been busy this summer, which is awesome!
> Now I'd like to make one of my books free-please help!
> 
> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Griffith-Park-Day-Diaries-ebook/dp/B00BZDBSIE
> FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/griffith-park-edition-agnes-webb/1115864638?ean=2940044605701
> 
> For those who are new to reporting, you click on the 'Tell us about a lower price?" button on the bottom of the Amazon page and fill out the info it requests. It took me forever to figure this out lol.


Done for you.

Thanks


----------



## reweber1965

Joseph Turkot said:


> It's been about a month and I've still had zero luck getting the first episodes of my series free. Please submit these for me, and I'd be deeply appreciative. Will also catch up on others' books.
> 
> Black Hull 1 FREE HERE: APPLE
> 
> 
> 
> KOBO http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/black-hull-episode-1
> 
> Not free here: AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Black-Hull-Spacetime-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00B0QXPNM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378003616&sr=8-2&keywords=black+hull+1
> 
> Black Hull 2 FREE HERE: KOBO http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/black-hull-episode-2
> APPLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not free here: AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Black-Hull-Spacetime-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00B2EBS04/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378003703&sr=8-2&keywords=black+hull+2+episode


Reported for you. Cheers


----------



## 71089

Raveled By You is now also free in the UK  Thanks all!


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Mysterygirl said:


> Amazon (not free) http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Know-Suspense-Humor-ebook/dp/B004TMPMJE/ from BN (free) http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/enemy-we-know-donna-white-glaser/1100217565?ean=2940045212960


DONE! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Moondreamer

Into the Fire (Prince of Zammar; 1) is finally free on Amazon.com! Thank to everyone who reported it. I was starting to think it wouldn't happen


----------



## 69959

I just published a novella that I would like to be perma-free. After I post this, I'll go back through the thread and fill out reports. 
Many thanks to all who do the same for mine!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EZ48TYG/

Kobo Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fallen-34


----------



## ibniftikhar

Mine went free at night for a few hours and went back to non-free 

For ibniftikhar (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C0ULWT6 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/allah-loves-you-the-most-loving-god-ibn-iftikhar/1116068357?ean=2940044630703


----------



## trublue

ibniftikhar said:


> Mine went free at night for a few hours and went back to non-free
> 
> For ibniftikhar (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C0ULWT6 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/allah-loves-you-the-most-loving-god-ibn-iftikhar/1116068357?ean=2940044630703


It's free again


----------



## ibniftikhar

trublue said:


> It's free again


Weird it shows the price on my end...

EDIT: I see it now thanks!


----------



## reweber1965

Hi,

Would appreciate it if somebody could report me:

FREE AT US:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id677523992?mt=11&affId=1736887
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/The-Star-Agency/m9h5inRmCUqzXNAenM1zPQ
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926

FREE AT UK:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/books/The-Star-Agency/m9h5inRmCUqzXNAenM1zPQ

NOT FREE AT US:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587209&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

NOT FREE AT UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587171&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

Many thanks in anticipation,
Richard


----------



## E.T.

@ reweber1965, Stacy Claflin, Joseph Turkot, AgnesWebb - DONE! 

Still need help with this one:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Daddys-Naughty-Daughter-Daddy-ebook/dp/B00E6GNXGM/ref=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1377768687&sr=1-9

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/daddys-naughty-daughter-elizabeth-thorn/1116394135?ean=2940045199216

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Daddys-Naughty-Daughter-The-Daddy/book-tjZZPzTNdUipPCveWJuhIQ/page1.html?s=0v2ZKOwm70qC5MZMsr6cLw&r=7

Thank you!


----------



## AgnesWebb

Wow, that was so fast! Griffith Park Edition is free!  Huge thanks to everyone who reported me; I really appreciate it. Reported 20 last night and will be doing so again this evening!


----------



## 69959

I'm working through the list and will continue to do so.


----------



## KaryE

I'm working through the list again. Many thanks to Barbara for keeping it updated.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

I'm FREE!!! I was one of those in Red and had been on the list for 2 Months!!
*Thank you * to Barb for her efforts in helping us all and to everyone that reported me...


----------



## trublue

Okay, I did every one in red. Most of them are free now yay!!!! Will do the rest now.
But mine is still not free after weeks. I'm starting to take it personal, Amazon.
Seriously my sales have slowed down over 80%. Please report. It's killing me.

Thx.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/guardians-the-girl/id572730119?mt=11

Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Guardians-The-Girl/book-0NisSwlTIEOYr8AI3MVuQg/page1.html? s=Wbh_OLmn8U2nFAvQj3kapA&r=

BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/guardians-lola-stvil/1113116420?ean=2940045019897

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-The-Girl-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347725273&sr=1-1

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1


----------



## E.T.

@ trublue - DONE! I hope it helps.


----------



## Isabel Dare

Thank you to everyone who helped out, mine is now free!    I'm going back through the list for books that were added after mine.


----------



## ljdevet

Thank you all.
I think my book _might_ be free in the US. It doesn't show on my end, but I'm showing free price match units.

Hopefully UK (and AUS) will follow.

I will continue to report for others


----------



## reweber1965

Hi,

Mine hasn't worked yet, so would appreciate it if somebody could report me again:

FREE AT US:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id677523992?mt=11&affId=1736887
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/The-Star-Agency/m9h5inRmCUqzXNAenM1zPQ
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926

FREE AT UK:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/books/The-Star-Agency/m9h5inRmCUqzXNAenM1zPQ

NOT FREE AT US:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587209&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

NOT FREE AT UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587171&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

Many thanks in anticipation,
Richard


----------



## trublue

Rew,


I reported you.


----------



## xoxo

Hi,

I'm new here, I hope I'm doing this right.

I have a short story on Kindle that I would like to go permafree, maybe you can help report it?


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Been through and done UK ones again. (I thought it might help if it came from someone who's actually in the UK. You never know.)

Still not free myself in the UK, here:https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C0YIZ0Q

But seems to be free in US now, although I can't see the price. Thank you to everyone who helped.  I would love to be free in the UK too, so if that could still be reported I'd be very grateful.

I'd also like to try for Canada, if possible. Not free: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00C0YIZ0Q

Free here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C0YIZ0Q
and here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/foxblood-0-raquel-lyon/1116264175?ean=2940045161282

Will do a few more US ones now.


----------



## Evenstar

Hi All

I've just done those in red. I'm very impatient as have been waiting about 5 weeks, I feel bad when clearly some others have been waiting way longer, but just in case anyone has extra sympathy to go around here are mine again and I will start on some of the non-red ones tomorrow x

For Stella (US) NOT FREE : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C14KSH8 
FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-flirting-games-stella-wilkinson/1116351828?ean=2940045194341

For Stella (UK) NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C14KSH8 
FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-flirting-games


----------



## trublue

Barbara,



Thank you for posting the list


----------



## Error404

Caught up to everybody on Barbara's list  and have my own request:

Need free at:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E7TR7E2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00E7TR7E2

Free at:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/blood-guardians-blood-guardians-1


----------



## TPiperbrook

I've lost my UK FREE, hoping to get it back! 

Can you report me? I've caught up on the last several pages!

FREE HERE:






AND FREE HERE:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/contamination-prequel-tw-piperbrook/1114770638?ean=2940044343399

REPORT HERE:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Contamination-Prequel-Post-Apocalyptic-Zombie-ebook/dp/B00ADEJGNK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378740855&sr=8-1&keywords=contamination+piperbrook


----------



## AgnesWebb

MacWillard said:


> Caught up to everybody on Barbara's list  and have my own request:
> 
> Need free at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E7TR7E2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00E7TR7E2
> 
> Free at:
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/blood-guardians-blood-guardians-1


Reported!


----------



## 71089

Did a couple of books again  Hopefully yours will go soon too!


----------



## trublue

Why isn't this working
I've been reporting this book for weeks. ;


----------



## BBGriffith

Hi friends, I'm gonna throw my hat in the ring. I've reported the last few pages, here's mine.

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Fall-Tournament-Book-ebook/dp/B005NC01OK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

FREE iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/blue-fall/id465543867?ls=1
FREE Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/blue-fall-the-tournament-book-1

Thanks everyone, you guys are the best.


----------



## Vaalingrade

A Girl and Her Monster just went free in the UK!

Thanks so much folks! In celebration, I'm going to chain my way down the whole list.


----------



## pawan.krp

Hi, I wish to make this book free.
http://www.amazon.in/The-Fair-Stories-Premchand-ebook/dp/B00EYFF66A

The other links are:-
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/354466
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Eid-Fair/book-KNf634XgJUmxpaNm6ZKZDg/page1.html?s=ftYrU4qqA0upysB7h-MFBA&r=1

Thank you,
Pawan


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Well, my book made it permafree for a little over a week, then Amazon pushed it back to $2.99. Why would they do that? Do I have to go through the process all over again? I'm not sure if it's worth it. I could have gotten the same results if I'd gone with Select. Is that their idea?


----------



## Dave Renol

Mysterygirl said:


> Well, my book made it permafree for a little over a week, then Amazon pushed it back to $2.99. Why would they do that? Do I have to go through the process all over again? I'm not sure if it's worth it. I could have gotten the same results if I'd gone with Select. Is that their idea?


I've had my permafree bounce back to paid a few times, but it went back to free on its own after a day or two. It's fairly random from what I can tell. Maybe post your links here again to help speed up the return.

Time for me to go catch up here. Good luck.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Thank, Dave. Good to know. Maybe I'll just leave it be and see what happens.


----------



## 69959

I'm free! I'm free!! Thank you!!

http://www.amazon.com/Fallen-The-Transformed-Prequel-ebook/dp/B00EZ48TYG


----------



## E.T.

Free at long last! Thank you! Now I'll go do some more and hope others get free too.


----------



## DBinSJ

Would greatly appreciate your help making this book free ($0) on Amazon-Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/Started-Improving-Your-Credit-ebook/dp/B00ERCYYGS/

Here's the B&N link, for price-match purposes ("tell us about a lower price" link, under Product Details):
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/how-to-get-started-improving-your-credit-daniel-berman/1116863260?ean=2940045250146

Just discovered this forum. What a wonderful, amazing resource. Thank you, one and all!

Dan


----------



## J.D.W.

I've worked on the list--now I'm hoping someone helps me!

Here's my book free at B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/husband-wanted-helen-conrad/1116863467?ean=2940045251198

Here's where I need it changed at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Husband-Wanted-Destiny-Bay-Baby-ebook/dp/B00D3PFFJ0/

Thanks!
Helen Conrad


----------



## E.T.

@ DBinSJ and ninjac - DONE! 

ninjac, why not set your story at 99c? Apparently Amazon dislikes permafreeing higher priced books.


----------



## DBinSJ

Did the price match for you, Helen.

Congrats on all your great reviews, by the way!

Love that photo with the kitty.

Dan


----------



## trublue

Reported the links above. Please report me

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1

FREE
http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/guardians-the-girl-by-lola-stvil/2940045019897

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/guardians-the-girl-the-guardians-series-book-1

https://itunes.apple.com/.../id572730119...


----------



## E.T.

trublue - DONE, again! They really are being a pain on that one, aren't they? Taking forever. 

Did the Kobo and .Com ones, the iTune link didn't work.


----------



## MQ

My book is back to paid  I could some help again.

*Not Free*

http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Them-Gently-Series-ebook/dp/B00B7T1GHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1379162898&sr=1-1&keywords=mobashar+qureshi

*Free*

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunting-them-gently-mobashar-qureshi/1115426700?ean=2940044645257

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/hunting-them-gently-book-1/id677664355?mt=11

I've gone back and caught up with the last couple of pages. I think some were now showing up as free


----------



## Wisecat

Hi everyone,

I've been trying to get them to change this for ages but now I've finally decided to ask for your help. I've done several above and would appreciate your doing mine.

Make It Free
http://www.amazon.com/At-Daddys-Service-1-ebook/dp/B00DL5TQHY/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1379167095&sr=1-8&keywords=katie+ayres

Already Free

Barnes and Noble - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/at-daddys-service-katie-ayres/1116057627?ean=2940044613270

Kobo - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/At-Daddys-Service-1/book-Jy15e7Vzlk2aFgvaNc3RbA/page1.html?s=u4401PrOoUSvMHG0CK20fw&r=8

Thanks! Off to do a few more from the links above!


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Thanks for making Black Hull 1 free! Still need episode 2. Will be going back over others who need requests made. Here are my links:

NOT FREE: AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Black-Hull-Spacetime-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00B2EBS04/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2

FREE: iTUNES 



 KOBO http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/black-hull-episode-2


----------



## joannamaz

Hi 
Would you be able to help please? I am trying to get this ebook free on amazon. 
I reported most books on here!

Not free http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Pain-...

Free https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/beau...

Thank You!


----------



## trublue

E.T. said:


> trublue - DONE, again! They really are being a pain on that one, aren't they? Taking forever.
> 
> Did the Kobo and .Com ones, the iTune link didn't work.


Okay, I will try and put up another link. An yes, this is taking forever
Thanks for reporting


----------



## Casper Parks

Ages Past

Free at

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ages-past/id606970731?mt=11

Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/Ages-Past-The-Isolation-ebook/dp/B008LFL4MY/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1379216761&sr=1-1

Help is appreciated.


----------



## Michael Buckley

Good morning everyone, I have never tried the Perma free before, sales have stopped. I felt it would be worth a try. I have links to a mailing list and to my home page at Amazon at the end of the book. Book is now listed free on KOBO, I just checked. If someone has time, can you please tell amazon you saw my book free at KOBO. Thank you so much.

KOBO
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/Search?Query=the+unexpected+has+happened

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/THE-UNEXPECTED-HAS-HAPPENED-ebook/dp/B00F35KZZC/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1379266426&sr=1-8

I will also check this thread and report to amazon for price match for other people here. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Buckley

Casper Parks said:


> Ages Past
> 
> Free at
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ages-past/id606970731?mt=11
> 
> Amazon link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ages-Past-The-Isolation-ebook/dp/B008LFL4MY/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1379216761&sr=1-1
> 
> Help is appreciated.


I just reported yours to amazon for price match.


----------



## Michael Buckley

Joseph Turkot said:


> Thanks for making Black Hull 1 free! Still need episode 2. Will be going back over others who need requests made. Here are my links:
> 
> NOT FREE: AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Black-Hull-Spacetime-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00B2EBS04/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
> 
> FREE: iTUNES
> 
> 
> 
> KOBO http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/black-hull-episode-2


just reported yours to Amazon


----------



## Michael Buckley

DBinSJ said:


> Would greatly appreciate your help making this book free ($0) on Amazon-Kindle:
> http://www.amazon.com/Started-Improving-Your-Credit-ebook/dp/B00ERCYYGS/
> 
> Here's the B&N link, for price-match purposes ("tell us about a lower price" link, under Product Details):
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/how-to-get-started-improving-your-credit-daniel-berman/1116863260?ean=2940045250146
> 
> Just discovered this forum. What a wonderful, amazing resource. Thank you, one and all!
> 
> Dan


Just reported yours


----------



## Michael Buckley

ninjac said:


> I've worked on the list--now I'm hoping someone helps me!
> 
> Here's my book free at B&N
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/husband-wanted-helen-conrad/1116863467?ean=2940045251198
> 
> Here's where I need it changed at Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Husband-Wanted-Destiny-Bay-Baby-ebook/dp/B00D3PFFJ0/
> 
> Thanks!
> Helen Conrad


reported it to Amazon


----------



## Michael Buckley

Mobashar Qureshi said:


> My book is back to paid  I could some help again.
> 
> *Not Free*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Them-Gently-Series-ebook/dp/B00B7T1GHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1379162898&sr=1-1&keywords=mobashar+qureshi
> 
> *Free*
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunting-them-gently-mobashar-qureshi/1115426700?ean=2940044645257
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/hunting-them-gently-book-1/id677664355?mt=11
> 
> I've gone back and caught up with the last couple of pages. I think some were now showing up as free


Just reported yours to amazon


----------



## Michael Buckley

trublue said:


> Reported the links above. Please report me
> 
> NOT FREE
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1
> 
> FREE
> http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/guardians-the-girl-by-lola-stvil/2940045019897
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/guardians-the-girl-the-guardians-series-book-1
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/.../id572730119...


Reported to Amazon


----------



## DBinSJ

Michael Buckley said:


> I just reported yours to amazon for price match.


Thank you, Michael.

I did the same for your book. Great cover, by the way!

What I've heard is that Amazon only cares about B&N and one other place that I think is itunes, though I'm not absolutely sure. Maybe someone else can help with that info.

Dan


----------



## Michael Buckley

D2D will not let me price the book free at B&N. I have to figure out how to make it free at B&N now.


----------



## trublue

I think you may have to go to smashwords. That's sucks they take forever to update


----------



## Michael Buckley

I just uploaded the book to smashwords, now I guess I wait? How long, about a week? I am still waiting for itunes it has been a while for them as well. O'well, not much I can do about the time frame. I emailed amazon and told them it was free on Kobo. But everyone says that does not work. I sent it to smashwords anyway.


----------



## Evenstar

Dear all, I have NOT updated this list since Barbara last posted it a couple of days ago. Sorry, bit pushed for time, but I just wanted to bump it up so that any of you lovely people that had five minutes could do a few without having to trawl back. Thank you so much!

TO DO UK:

For Danny (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UNJZQO Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id670506952
For trublue (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006VRXR42 Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id572730119?mt=11
For Dave Renol (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0073XU3WW Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/discovery-science-psionics/id576438312?mt=11
For Vaalingrade (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0088Q10FW Enter This: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088Q10FW
For kwest (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AJF2130 Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/id687781630
For Barb (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ANFPSS6 Enter This: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/larks-quest-the-deeds-of-the-ariane-novellas-1-by-barbara-cool-lee/2940045147804
For reweber (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AWELPNU Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
For ljdevet (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BH06614 Enter This: http://itunes.apple.com/book/altor-shadow-rebellion-chronicles/id540774462?mt=11
For Rlyon (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C0YIZ0Q Enter This: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/foxblood-0-dead-town-angel-a-short-story-prequel
For Stella (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C14KSH8 Enter This: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/343421
For Moondreamer (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DTIVTO6 Enter This: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/into-the-fire-the-prince-of-zammar-1-by-samantha-nolan/2940044643703
For Barb (UK) Go here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EKZFVJ6 Enter This: http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/home-improvement-a-pajaro-bay-short-story-by-barbara-cool-lee/2940045221405

TO DO US:

For PiiaBre (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005RFI6UE Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-dark-song-piia-bredenberg/1107044563?ean=2940032808886
For Regina Green (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007IOGYJ2 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-cupcake-romance-regina-green/1104361121?ean=2940011397134&isbn=2940016755564
For Isaac (US Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AVXHRAM Enter This: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/The-Forever-Gate-Part-One/pQ0P6wsDOUObMFegp0pbfA
For reweber (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWELPNU Enter This: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id677523992?mt=11
For Stella (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C14KSH8 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-flirting-games-stella-wilkinson/1116351828?ean=2940045194341
For eswesley (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CXEZ9D4 Enter This: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/348449
For eswesley (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D25F8Q6 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-world-was-too-small-es-wesley/1116263793?ean=2940045157452
For Cory (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DW0NJ62 Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/discarded-in-the-land-of-namzirk-cory-nickolatos/1116263766?ean=2940045164658
For E.T. (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E6GNXGM Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/daddys-naughty-daughter-elizabeth-thorn/1116394135?ean=2940045199216
For Emily (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E7T4CW2 Enter This: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/first-and-ten-meet-the-qb
For KaryE (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E91QL40 Enter This: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/flight-of-the-kikayon-a-sci-fi-novelette
For T.C. (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EJ58BJO Enter This: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/parasol-tc-beckett/1116599791?ean=2940045221504
For Stacy (US) Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EZ48TYG Enter This: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fallen-34


----------



## DBinSJ

Could you please add me to the to-do list (US)? My magnet book is still not free at Amazon. I've been doing reporting for others.

Go here: http://www.amazon.com/Started-Improving-Your-Credit-ebook/dp/B00ERCYYGS/
Enter this: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/how-to-get-started-improving-your-credit-daniel-berman/1116863260?ean=2940045250146

Many thanks!

Dan


----------



## BBGriffith

Please add me as well. Thanks all! I'll get to reportin'.

Go here: http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Fall-Tournament-Book-ebook/dp/B005NC01OK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1
Enter this: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/blue-fall/id465543867?ls=1

Cheers!

-Brad


----------



## J.D.W.

Thanks for the advice, ET--I did as you suggested. And thanks also to Dan for your nice comments.

Now--if the list Barbara reposted is the actual latest--I can't find myself on it--maybe I'm just not seeing it? But I'll ask again.

Here's my book free at B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/husband-wanted-helen-conrad/1116863467?ean=2940045251198

Here's where I need it changed at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Husband-Wanted-Destiny-Bay-Baby-ebook/dp/B00D3PFFJ0/

Thanks!
Helen Conrad--I'll go work on the most recent


----------



## J.D.W.

It was Stella's post--not Barb--sorry

Did the most recent and the US list--Stacey, ET and Isaac were already perma in the US list bunch.  
thanks everyone!


----------



## ReginaGreen

I gave up waiting for The Cupcake Romance to go free, so you can take that off the list if you like, Barbara. Thanks for trying!!

Weirdly enough, another short of mine suddenly went free today. It isn't part of a series.... so defeats the purpose a bit, but will be interesting to see if it helps sales...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008AD8RTA


----------



## Evenstar

ninjac said:


> It was Stella's post--not Barb--sorry
> 
> Did the most recent and the US list--Stacey, ET and Isaac were already perma in the US list bunch.
> thanks everyone!


Yes sorry, i didnt update it, just reposted the old one to bump it up. I'm always literally popping in when I have 2 mins, so hopefully some angel like Barbara will go through and update it for you all. sorry x


----------



## J.D.W.

Stella--If I would just read I wouldn't have to have it all explained to me again--sorry!  As penance, I'll go do the UK ones again.
  
      :0)


----------



## J.D.W.

Wow--that was fast!  I'm permafree--thanks to all you wonderful people on this forum!


----------



## BBGriffith

I changed mine to .99c as well, thanks for the advice, ET. I feel like that is something people may not know. 

Edit: Also forgot to mention that I was set free as well. FREE AS A BIRD!

Cheers,

-BBG


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Hi friends, this is my first experience with Permafree so I'm quite excited.

Here's my book free on Kobo:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/How-Sell-More-Books-Using/book-fDdhkZG1MUOngPcHCCVjJQ/page1.html?s=7LXGvZIk3kmc9udz1mTu9A&r=2

and here it is on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F8S71YM

(both just freshly pubbed). Would appreciate your kind help!


----------



## trublue

I am finally free. Finally!!!!
Damn that's was so freaking long!!!
Thank you guys for your help. Will help others report.


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam

Im trying to help you out, but the links you posted (see below) are taking me to 404 pages 

When Amazon price matches, shoot me an email ([email protected]) and I'll feature your books on Freebooksy for ya - it'll give you a boost!

Links that aren't working for me::

I Think It Moved: 
B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2

My Escort Confessions:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-pussy-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-Pussy-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## DBinSJ

trublue said:


> I am finally free. Finally!!!!
> d*mn that's was so freaking long!!!
> Thank you guys for your help. Will help others report.


Congratulations, trublue! That's great news.

How long did the process take for you, from the incidence of first reporting to Amazon? (Trying to figure out how long I should wait before I give up hope.)

Dan


----------



## MQ

I have reported those books that I had missed, hopefully, soon they will be free 

I'm putting my book up again, in case, it was missed.
*
Not Free*

http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Them-Gently-Series-ebook/dp/B00B7T1GHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1379162898&sr=1-1&keywords=mobashar+qureshi

*Free*

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunting-them-gently-mobashar-qureshi/1115426700?ean=2940044645257

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/hunting-them-gently-book-1/id677664355?mt=11


----------



## NJAmbrose

I've just caught up with the past couple of pages! If you guys could help assist with my own, that'd be great!

*Amazon US*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BXT2I20/ *It's free here*: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/ruby-celeste-and-the-ghost-armada
*Amazon UK*: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BXT2I20/ *It's free here*: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/ebook/ruby-celeste-and-the-ghost-armada

Thank you!


----------



## VannaSmythe

Hi, I could use some help getting my debut novel Protector set free 

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Protector-Anniversary-Veil-Book-ebook/dp/B007J6DN2A/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=1-2&qid=1379605673
Free at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/protector-vanna-smythe/1111177962?ean=2940044194922
Free at iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/protector-anniversary-veil/id591332482?ls=1

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Protector-Anniversary-Veil-Book-ebook/dp/B007J6DN2A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1379605900&sr=8-3&keywords=vanna+smythe
iTunes UK: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/protector-anniversary-veil/id591332482?ls=1

Thanks!

I'm going to report everyone before me now.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Hey guys, I'm back, I'm trying to get Magical Roads to permanent free.
iStore was quicker going for free than I expected ^^ Set it to free on Smash yesterday or 2 days ago and it's free now. Anyway...

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008G3K1F2 link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/magical-roads/id588895497?mt=11

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008G3K1F2 link: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/magical-roads/id588895497?mt=11

Also free on kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000001901

I'll get to the links above this one


----------



## nico

Even though it's not part of a series, i'm going to try setting A WINTER'S KNIGHT free for a while and see if it helps boost any of our other titles. Any help is appreciated.

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AA46Y06/
iTunes US: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lady-in-pearls/id669691653

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AA46Y06/
iTunes UK: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/lady-in-pearls/id669691653


----------



## MGalloway

Hi...a title of mine could use some help...

Amz (not free): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A6J6E9Q

B&N (free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/image-management-michael-galloway/1113887185

...and I'll report on the others above...


----------



## JohnsonJoshuaK

Hey all!

Trying to get this one (amazon) http://www.amazon.com/Dragons-Griffins-Gunpowder-Short-ebook/dp/B008C00XWU/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

to price match this one: (kobo) http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-red-dragon-s-gold

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VannaSmythe

Wow! Amazon made mine free in like record time (i.e. less than 24 hours since the book went free on B&N). Thanks everyone for reporting it and I'll continue to report yours.



VannaSmythe said:


> Hi, I could use some help getting my debut novel Protector set free
> 
> Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Protector-Anniversary-Veil-Book-ebook/dp/B007J6DN2A/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=1-2&qid=1379605673
> Free at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/protector-vanna-smythe/1111177962?ean=2940044194922
> Free at iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/protector-anniversary-veil/id591332482?ls=1
> 
> Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Protector-Anniversary-Veil-Book-ebook/dp/B007J6DN2A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1379605900&sr=8-3&keywords=vanna+smythe
> iTunes UK: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/protector-anniversary-veil/id591332482?ls=1
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm going to report everyone before me now.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Hey Guys, Hard Duty went finally went back to paid. Help me make it free again please?

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008WNRVRM

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008WNRVRM

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id624775215

Thanks


----------



## jsparks

Free: http://www.kobobooks.de/ebook/Tamed-and-Mated-1/book-Xl_XaU8VqU-CNkuthwZPmw/page1.html
Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Tamed-and-Mated-1-ebook/dp/B00DQSVG9W

Thank you!

Reporting the others now.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Reported up to date again. Good luck all.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Is it okay to add a second book?

Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0052ER98A

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052ER98A

Free here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id625344374


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Eupalinos said:


> Reported!
> 
> M.


Thank you! I'm hoping to revive my fantasy series with this. It works so well for my sci-fi.


----------



## Evenstar

Hello lovely people

I'm so sorry to badger you all, but it's been a couple of months now and I'm despairing that Amazon will ever make me free, any extra pushes would be really really appreciated!

For Stella (US) NOT FREE : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C14KSH8 
FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-flirting-games-stella-wilkinson/1116351828?ean=2940045194341

For Stella (UK) NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C14KSH8 
FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-flirting-games


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Hi all - catching up on the last 5 pages 

Here's the BN link where it's free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/desert-rose-j-l-mbewe/1114972046?ean=2940044393172

And the Amazon Link where I'd love to have it reported: http://www.amazon.com/Desert-Rose-Tale-Nalu-ebook/dp/B00BVSCA80

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

markecooper said:


> Hey Guys, Hard Duty went finally went back to paid. Help me make it free again please?
> 
> Not Free:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008WNRVRM
> 
> Not Free:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008WNRVRM
> 
> Free:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id624775215
> 
> Thanks


I went to report....but congratulations! It's FREE!


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Going through and reporting links now...

Here's mine: 
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F8S71YM
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/How-Use-LinkedIn-Sell-More/book-fDdhkZG1MUOngPcHCCVjJQ/page1.html

Thank you


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Pauline Creeden said:


> I went to report....but congratulations! It's FREE!


Yay, it went free at .com, but not at .UK booo hiss


----------



## E.T.

Got another one I need help with. 

FREE:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-new-breed-of-nuns-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1116894028?ean=2940045262101

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/New-Breed-Nuns-Part-ebook/dp/B00EQ8TODQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1379765489&sr=1-1&keywords=a+new+breed+of+nuns

Thank you for any and all help!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Wow you guys are awsome. My sci-fi took just 2 days to go back to free this time. My fantasy has never been free before so might take longer.


----------



## Kathelm

I could use some help with one of mine.

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/klondaeg-saves-fromsday-steve-thomas/1116894171?ean=2940045259668
Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Klondaeg-Saves-Fromsday-ebook/dp/B00F02ORTS/ref=la_B004MNXB8Y_1_6_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1379779579&sr=1-6

Thanks


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here:

Mine again, 
Here's the BN link where it's free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/desert-rose-j-l-mbewe/1114972046?ean=2940044393172

And the Amazon Link where I'd love to have it reported: http://www.amazon.com/Desert-Rose-Tale-Nalu-ebook/dp/B00BVSCA80

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I just went through the list and reported a lower price.

I also wanted to let you guys know that the book is free in a few other stores (for those who rather use other links but iStore).

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000001901
iStore: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/magical-roads/id588895497?mt=11
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/magical-roads-kia-zi-shiru/1112316771
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/177381?ref=KiaZiShiru

Thank you so much for helping out everyone!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Up to date again  Anyone want to try getting my fantasy free?

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id625344374

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052ER98A?

Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0052ER98A

Thanks


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Up to date again!

Go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F8S71YM Enter This: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/How-Sell-More-Books-Using/book-fDdhkZG1MUOngPcHCCVjJQ/page1.html?s=7LXGvZIk3kmc9udz1mTu9A&r=2


----------



## 71089

VannaSmythe said:


> Hi, I could use some help getting my debut novel Protector set free
> 
> Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Protector-Anniversary-Veil-Book-ebook/dp/B007J6DN2A/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=1-2&qid=1379605673
> Free at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/protector-vanna-smythe/1111177962?ean=2940044194922
> Free at iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/protector-anniversary-veil/id591332482?ls=1
> 
> Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Protector-Anniversary-Veil-Book-ebook/dp/B007J6DN2A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1379605900&sr=8-3&keywords=vanna+smythe
> iTunes UK: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/protector-anniversary-veil/id591332482?ls=1
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm going to report everyone before me now.


done


----------



## CEMartin2

Wow. You guys finally talked me into making the first in my series free... then I find this thread. Neat.

I've hit the latest two on here, will try and do some more tonight.

Can I feel some of the report-it-free love as well?

NOT FREE: http://amzn.com/B008913B3U

FREE: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169152

FREE: Kobo, http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Mythical-Stone-Soldiers-1/book-rEEoks4zh0m7z_BoKlg8RA/page1.html

FREE: iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/mythical/id541795813?mt=11


----------



## JRTomlin

I've reported everything on this page. Good luck to all!

If I could get help making Blood Duty free, that would be much appreciated.

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G7ZHG4/

Nook link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/blood-duty-j-tomlin/1105012013?ean=2940011456978

Smashwords link: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/79350

I'm still working on getting it free on other sites. Thanks!

ETA: Great work on that lengthy list, Barbara. It makes things much easier.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Thanks for the List Barb - that sure made things easier!

And CEMartin2 - it was my understanding that your book had to be free at BN, Kobo or the like - that Amazon won't price match Smashwords...

Caught up through here otherwise!

Here's mine again -

Here's the BN link where it's free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/desert-rose-j-l-mbewe/1114972046?ean=2940044393172

And the Amazon Link where I'd love to have it reported: http://www.amazon.com/Desert-Rose-Tale-Nalu-ebook/dp/B00BVSCA80


----------



## Writer1000

Hi guys! I've gone through the list and started reporting.

I'd appreciate some help too.

Will To Love:
Not Free (.com): http://www.amazon.com/Will-Love-Lifestyle-Design-ebook/dp/B008VSMVUU/ref=pd_sim_kstore_3
Not Free (UK): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008VSMVUU

Free (B&N): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/will-to-love-miranda-p-charles/1114911824?ean=2940045272131&itm=1&usri=will+to+love+miranda+charles
Free (Kobo): http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/will-to-love-lifestyle-by-design-1

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## nico

Thanks everyone for your help. A WINTER'S KNIGHT is now free on Amazon US, Amazon UK, and Amazon ES (at minimum).

Let's see if it generates any sales on our other stuff.


----------



## CEMartin2

Pauline Creeden said:


> And CEMartin2 - it was my understanding that your book had to be free at BN, Kobo or the like - that Amazon won't price match Smashwords...


Argh.


----------



## nico

Anyone know if it's possible to get Nook to set your book price to free without using Smashwords?


----------



## xoxo

Thank you everybody for your help!


----------



## JTCochrane

I posted everyone in the mega list and the few stragglers who weren't on the mega list.  Good Luck!


----------



## JRTomlin

I'm re-posting everyone. Good luck!


----------



## DBinSJ

nico said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to get Nook to set your book price to free without using Smashwords?


I've been told that the answer to that is no.

But if anyone has information to the contrary, please correct me.

Dan


----------



## AgnesWebb

MirandaPCharles said:


> Hi guys! I've gone through the list and started reporting.
> 
> I'd appreciate some help too.
> 
> Will To Love:
> Not Free (.com): http://www.amazon.com/Will-Love-Lifestyle-Design-ebook/dp/B008VSMVUU/ref=pd_sim_kstore_3
> Not Free (UK): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008VSMVUU
> 
> Free (B&N): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/will-to-love-miranda-p-charles/1114911824?ean=2940045272131&itm=1&usri=will+to+love+miranda+charles
> Free (Kobo): http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/will-to-love-lifestyle-by-design-1
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!


Reported! Working the rest of the list tonight!


----------



## Writer1000

AgnesWebb said:


> Reported! Working the rest of the list tonight!


Thanks so much, Agnes! I'm patiently waiting for Amazon to match. Soon, I hope.

Also working my way through the list.


----------



## Selina Fenech

I've got a little short story I'd like to make free. I haven't done this before, so I'd love some help.

On Amazon- Not yet free- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0089SM18Y

Free on Kobo- http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/emotionally-scarred-a-short-story-empath-chronicles-2
Free on iTunes- https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id598849214

I've gone back through and reported others on the list.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Reporting everyone 

Here's mine: Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F8S71YM

FREE:
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id714071071
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/How-Use-LinkedIn-Sell-More/book-fDdhkZG1MUOngPcHCCVjJQ/page1.html

Thanks


----------



## Kathelm

Caught up again. Here's mine:

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/klondaeg-saves-fromsday-steve-thomas/1116894171?ean=2940045259668
Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Klondaeg-Saves-Fromsday-ebook/dp/B00F02ORTS/ref=la_B004MNXB8Y_1_6_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1379779579&sr=1-6


----------



## Writer1000

Will To Love is now free on the .com site. Yay! Thanks, everyone, for all your help.

(Still not free on the UK site).

Am reporting the new requests above.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

All up to date again. Good luck to all of you. Here's mine again.

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id625344374

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052ER98A?

Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0052ER98A


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Gratz for everyone who went free!

Still not free on Amazon sadly enough :/

Magial Roads:

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008G3K1F2 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008G3K1F2

Is free:
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000001901
iStore: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/magical-roads/id588895497?mt=11
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/magical-roads-kia-zi-shiru/1112316771
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/177381?ref=KiaZiShiru


----------



## Amanda Heartley

Hope you're all having a wonderful free day! I was permafree for 20 days, now back to 99 cents today so would appreciate y'alls help in getting her back permafree on Amazon again please!

Audition - Southern Belles Part 1:

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/Audition-Southern-Belles-Romance-ebook/dp/B00DQJ9SMS/ 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Audition-Southern-Belles-Romance-ebook/dp/B00DQJ9SMS

Is free:
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/audition-southern-belles-1
Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/amanda-heartley/audition-an-erotic-novella/_/R-400000000000001117731
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/audition-amanda-heartley/1116813380?ean=2940045239943
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/348375

Thank you so much..

Amanda XOXO


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

A. Heartley said:


> Hope you're all having a wonderful free day! I was permafree for 20 days, now back to 99 cents today so would appreciate y'alls help in getting her back permafree on Amazon again please!
> 
> Audition - Southern Belles Part 1:
> 
> Not Free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Audition-Southern-Belles-Romance-ebook/dp/B00DQJ9SMS/
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Audition-Southern-Belles-Romance-ebook/dp/B00DQJ9SMS
> 
> Is free:
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/audition-southern-belles-1
> Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/amanda-heartley/audition-an-erotic-novella/_/R-400000000000001117731
> Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/audition-amanda-heartley/1116813380?ean=2940045239943
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/348375
> 
> Thank you so much..
> 
> Amanda XOXO


Done, good luck


----------



## Amanda Heartley

Hey Mark, thank you so much hon! I can't believe you got here so fast. Have a great day won'tcha...

I've reciprocated for you in both the US and UK  

Amanda XOXO


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Amanda, just reported your price. Good luck!


----------



## Amanda Heartley

Thanks Kia, you sweetie! I'm heading over to do yours right now.

UPDATE: You know you're already free on the UK site Kia? I reported the US version for ya though  

Amanda XOXO


----------



## Amanda Heartley

Hi again y'all! n00b here on the kboards and I've just seen that there's a big ol' list on the last page so just to let ya know that I'm working my way through it and y'all will get done.

Amanda XOXO


----------



## JRTomlin

Thanks to everyone who has reported mine. No luck yet. I re-reported everyone on these two pages and I'll give the page a bump.


----------



## Amanda Heartley

K, y'all are reported, just finished with the list and everything posted after it. Here's hoping you're free real soon. I got bumped up to permafree again so just wanted to say a mighty big thanks to everyone here who helped out. Have a great day!

Amanda XOXO


----------



## DBinSJ

Amanda Heartley said:


> I got bumped up to permafree again so just wanted to say a mighty big thanks to everyone here who helped out. Have a great day!
> 
> Amanda XOXO


Congratulations, Amanda!

That's an inspiration to those of us who have been working to achieve this goal for weeks/months.

Dan


----------



## Writer1000

Reported the new requests.

JRTomlin and markecooper, I've re-reported yours.

Good luck.


----------



## CharlieVenkman

Just went back and reported the last five pages for those who still needed it.

I'd love to make my book perma-free, obviously 

Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-journals-of-kara-and-jason-charlie-wood/1116894157

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Journals-Kara-Jason-ebook/dp/B00BP9GRCK/

Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Journals-Kara-Jason-ebook/dp/B00BP9GRCK/

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All caught up!

Here's mine again -

Here's the BN link where it's free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/desert-rose-j-l-mbewe/1114972046?ean=2940044393172

And the Amazon Link where I'd love to have it reported: http://www.amazon.com/Desert-Rose-Tale-Nalu-ebook/dp/B00BVSCA80


----------



## JRTomlin

I'm a bit late with doing the reports today (been writing my little fingers off) but better late than never. I have re-reported everyone and appreciate any reports for Blood Duty. Thanks!

ETA: Here are the links again, to make it easy. 

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G7ZHG4/

Nook link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/blood-duty-j-tomlin/1105012013?ean=2940011456978

Smashwords link: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/79350


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Catching up as we speak! 

Here's mine:

FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id714071071

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F8S71YM


----------



## Austin_Briggs

By the way, I just noticed that all the links above turn into someone’s affiliate links when clicked. For example, who’s “viglink126429-20“? Is it Kboards affiliate code—and if yes, it’s great of course.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Austin_Briggs said:


> By the way, I just noticed that all the links above turn into someone's affiliate links when clicked. For example, who's "viglink126429-20"? Is it Kboards affiliate code-and if yes, it's great of course.


All links posted here get the kboards tag added


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

All up to date again. At the risk of spamming you all, I am still trying to get the following free. The Zon are being intransigent.

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id625344374

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052ER98A

Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0052ER98A


----------



## Selina Fenech

markecooper said:


> All up to date again. At the risk of spamming you all, I am still trying to get the following free. The Zon are being intransigent.


Reported for you. Being a permafree noob myself, how long do these things normally take? Or is it as long as a length of string?


----------



## JGR

Mine's gone back to paid in the UK. Can you do it again, please?

Free:
http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/wedding-hells-by-jennifer-gilby-roberts/2940045200912

Not free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EKDLKE8/

Thanks very much. Off to catch up.


----------



## Carry Lada

Please make it free.

Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/very-ugly-stories-bundle-1

Not Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Very-Ugly-Stories-Bundle-ebook/dp/B00ASDCOBW

Thanks.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Selina Fenech said:


> Reported for you. Being a permafree noob myself, how long do these things normally take? Or is it as long as a length of string?


Thanks. When I did this way back for my SciFi it took weeks and weeks, and would flip back to paid after a month or two, but eventually the book stayed free for longer and longer periods until now it rarely goes paid.

My experience is that Amazon.com takes no notice of Barnes or kobo. iTunes is what it cares about. However, Amazon.co.UK seems to take notice of both Kobo AND iTunes.

The fantasy I am trying to get free now has never been free and seems to be following the same pattern as my earlier experiance.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Done the last three pages.

Any chance you could help me make this one free please?

Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/Billionaires-Fixer-Billionaire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00F7P4T5U

Kobo link:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-billionaire-s-fixer-the-billionaire-trilogy-1

All Romance link:
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-thebillionaire039sfixer-1296437-356.html

Many thanks and kisses x


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I don't have any I'm trying to make free right now, but I probably will later. I just did the ones on this page - all I've got the time for this morning. I'll try to catch a few more later.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Just went through the last page.
My UK went free, but US is still paid :/
Please help me out.

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008G3K1F2

Is free:
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000001901
iStore: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/magical-roads/id588895497?mt=11
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/magical-roads-kia-zi-shiru/1112316771
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/177381?ref=KiaZiShiru


----------



## ClaireR

I've gone through the last couple of pages to report free links (was pleased to see some had already gone free), hope it helps everyone  And I'd love to get some help with my books at .com and .uk

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/How-Love-Princess-ebook/dp/B009W7XYVY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1380386348&sr=8-7&keywords=claire+robyns

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Love-Princess-ebook/dp/B009W7XYVY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1380386481&sr=8-5&keywords=claire+robyns

Free Link at Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/how-to-love-a-princess-claire-robyns/1116115956?ean=2940045150859

Free Link at itunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/how-to-love-princess-how-to/id676295049?mt=11

Thanks everyone
Claire


----------



## JGR

Hey, mine's gone back to free already.  Fantastic.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## JRTomlin

Started with the big list and reported everyone, including Barb. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us. 

Thanks!


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Caught up to here.

Here's mine:

FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id714071071

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F8S71YM


----------



## KaryE

Flight of the Kikayon just went free today. This is the first time I've ever been able to get something price-matched to free. Thanks, everyone!

I'll go through the list again to help everyone else now.


----------



## nlowhim

Nice! Good to hear it's working for others too. Just went through the most recent list. Cheers to all!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Arghhhhh! Talk about talking to soon! My book went permafree for a single day and flipped back as soon as the month ended!

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id625344374

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052ER98A?

Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0052ER98A


----------



## Writer1000

Have started going through the list. Will finish reporting everyone soon.

Good luck, all!


----------



## dmburnett

Going through the list now, would love some help on mine...

Not Free: Amazon US Spiritus, a Paranormal Romance (Spiritus Series, Book #1)
Not Free: Amazon UK Spiritus, a Paranormal Romance (Spiritus Series, Book #1)

Free on Apple : https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/spiritus-paranormal-romance/id485665639?mt=11

Thanks!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

dmburnett said:


> Going through the list now, would love some help on mine...
> 
> Not Free: Amazon US Spiritus, a Paranormal Romance (Spiritus Series, Book #1)
> Not Free: Amazon UK Spiritus, a Paranormal Romance (Spiritus Series, Book #1)
> 
> Thanks!


We need the free link to report


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

just went through the list..good luck to all!


----------



## anniejocoby

Hi All! I just got my book, Beautiful Illusions, free on Kobo. Woo hoo!

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/beautiful-illusions-1 is the link.

I'll do the list for the others, too.

Thanks!


----------



## SLiv

Please help me get my book price-matched.

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/An-Illicit-Pursuit/

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FFS2NTS

I'll start reporting on the others above right away...


----------



## JRTomlin

Sorry that I missed a couple of days. I have been obsessing, it would seem, on what to call a type of beard.  

I am all caught up and have reported everyone's books. Thanks to everyone who reported my Blood Duty.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Reporting you guys. Here's mine:

FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id714071071

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F8S71YM


----------



## otterific

Taking the plunge and made the first in my series free at itunes and Kobo (Nook to follow as soon as smashwords gets it listed)

Not free: (US) http://www.amazon.com/Yellowstone-Heart-Song-Romance-ebook/dp/B006SS09A4
(UK) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yellowstone-Heart-Romance-Series-ebook/dp/B006SS09A4

Free here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id617512359
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Yellowstone-Heart-Song-Yellowstone-Romance/book-mA2nZhcTRkqLBQsoV8cS7Q/page1.html

Heading back up to report others before me.


----------



## Carry Lada

Is now free on Barnes and Noble, but still not free on Amazon. 

Please make it free.

Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/very-ugly-stories-bundle-1

Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/very-ugly-stories-carry-lada/1116998413?ean=2940045292917

Not Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Very-Ugly-Stories-Bundle-ebook/dp/B00ASDCOBW

Thanks.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

I have gone through the current list to date.

Please help me free _Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_!

FREE on iTunes:





FREE on Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mulogo-s-treatise-on-wizardry

NOT FREE on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Mulogos-Treatise-Wizardry-Exceptional-ebook/dp/B00ATROASW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1380758934&sr=1-1&keywords=joseph+j+bailey

Many thanks to all and best of luck getting free!


----------



## Kathelm

I'm up to date on reporting again Here's mine:

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/klondaeg-saves-fromsday-steve-thomas/1116894171?ean=2940045259668
Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Klondaeg-Saves-Fromsday-ebook/dp/B00F02ORTS/ref=la_B004MNXB8Y_1_6_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1379779579&sr=1-6

Thanks.


----------



## JRTomlin

Up to date again. Thanks to everyone who is helping make Blood Duty free!

Good luck!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Just did the last page again, hope it helps.

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-god-decrees-devan-chronicles-1

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id625344374

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052ER98A?

Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0052ER98A


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Estelle Ryan said:


> I've also decided to take the plunge and make the first in my series free. *Gulp* I've gone through the last two pages and reported everyone. Could you please be so kind as to return the favour?
> 
> FREE:
> 
> 
> 
> FREE: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Gauguin-Connection-Genevieve-Lenard/book-JIVF4hrAxUKR508XDAfVBw/page1.html
> 
> Not free US: http://www.amazon.com/Gauguin-Connection-Genevieve-Lenard-ebook/dp/B008X3NCRE/
> Not free UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gauguin-Connection-Genevieve-Lenard-ebook/dp/B008X3NCRE/
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ETA: Oh my goodness!! It's already free in the US. Now just for the UK. *happy dance*


Reported.


----------



## otterific

Wow! I changed the price on my book to free on itunes and Kobo three days ago on October 1st. It's still at $0.99 at BN (I publish there directly). I added it on Smashwords to get it free on BN, which obviously will take a while to go through all the Smashwords channels. Amazon price matched it  to free last night! So far, over 450 downloads. I hope it will translate to some sales on the others in the series. 

Thanks to everyone who reported it for me. I'll keep coming back to report everyone else.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Congrats to those who've gone free! Still waiting on mine. Is this the kind of thing that's good to do a call out to fans to report, or best leave it up to our group here?  

I'm hitting the list again now for more reporting


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Caught up to here. Here's mine:

FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id714071071

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F8S71YM


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Thanks for helping me get my book free, much appreciated.

Ill go through the ones posted since, and catch up.

x


----------



## Nina Croft

I'd really like to get my first book in a series free on Amazon. Here's the link to B&N where it's free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bound-to-night-nina-croft/1103569519?ean=2940044500457

And here's the link to the Amazon page:

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM

Now I shall go back a few pages and do a few!

Thank you!


----------



## Nina Croft

So I started going through the pages and then found this great long list - thank you whoever compiled it! There were a lot already free - which is good - shows it's working. And I did the ones after that as well.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Nina Croft said:


> So I started going through the pages and then found this great long list - thank you whoever compiled it! There were a lot already free - which is good - shows it's working. And I did the ones after that as well.


Thanks, and did yours


----------



## Evenstar

Can I beg you all to give me an extra push? It's been _over 3 months now_ and no change. I would be pathetically grateful!

For Stella (US) NOT FREE : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C14KSH8 
FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-flirting-games-stella-wilkinson/1116351828?ean=2940045194341

For Stella (UK) NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C14KSH8 
FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-flirting-games


----------



## BBGriffith

Hi all,

Since everyone was so great at helping Blue Fall fly free as a bird at Amazon US, I thought I'd try amazon UK as well. Here's the link.

To be set free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blue-Fall-The-Tournament-ebook/dp/B005NC01OK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Already Free:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/blue-fall-b-b-griffith/1104097550?ean=2940045292443

I've gone back to tag the most recent. This is such a helpful thread.

Cheers,

-BBG


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Thanks for helping my book go free!

Tagging to catch up to here now!


----------



## MGalloway

Still not free here... 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A6J6E9Q

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/image-management-michael-galloway/1113887185


----------



## JRTomlin

Blood Duty is now free! (It has good reviews so if you like fantasy you might want to take a look  )

Thanks everyone who helped!!

I will report everything above again and hopefully everyone else will theirs free soon as well.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Came back from a 2 day trip with barely internet to find Magical Roads free! Thanks guys!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

All done. Good luck all.


----------



## jsparks

My book finally went through to itunes, so I have a new report link

free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id670017089 and http://store.kobobooks.com/de-de/books/Tamed-and-Mated-1/Xl_XaU8VqU-CNkuthwZPmw
not free: http://www.amazon.com/Tamed-and-Mated-1-ebook/dp/B00DQSVG9W and http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tamed-and-Mated-1-ebook/dp/B00DQSVG9W/

will now go back through to report the others!


----------



## Moondreamer

Into the Fire (The Prince of Zammar 1) has returned to paid on amazon.com. Care to give it a hand again?

amz (not free) : [URL=http://www.amazon.com/Into-Fire-Prince-Zammar-ebook/dp/B00DTIVTO6/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/Into-Fire-Prince-Zammar-ebook/dp/B00DTIVTO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380987394&sr=8-1&keywords=prince+of+zammar[/url]

Nook (free) : [URL=http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/into-the-fire-samantha-nolan/1116156903]http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/into-the-fire-samantha-nolan/1116156903?ean=2940044643703[/url]

Edit : or maybe not? I've refreshed and seen it free on the product page... refreshed again, and it was paid. What are you guys seeing?

Edit 2 : So yeah... it seems to have returned to paid. A hand would be welcome!


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Nina Croft

I'v done the last couple of pages again, and here's mine and I've added Amazon Uk as well:

Here's the link to B&N where it's free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bound-to-night-nina-croft/1103569519?ean=2940044500457

And here's the link to the Amazon page:

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM

And Amazon Uk:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM

Thank you!


----------



## 71089

Nina Croft said:


> I'v done the last couple of pages again, and here's mine and I've added Amazon Uk as well:
> 
> Here's the link to B&N where it's free:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bound-to-night-nina-croft/1103569519?ean=2940044500457
> 
> And here's the link to the Amazon page:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM
> 
> And Amazon Uk:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM
> 
> Thank you!


done


----------



## Guest

I have a book I'd love to be free. It's called "The Nature of God," a Christian devotional.

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-nature-of-god-mona-hanna/1104996364?ean=2940032890645
FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/nature-god-50-christian-devotions/id490013147

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Nature-God-Christian-Acceptance-ebook/dp/B004PLNOUI

I'll go through and report the books on the last couple of pages now


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

I'm getting a bit desperate guy. I made the classic mistake of scheduling a promo and now the book hasn't switched to free. The promo is on the 9th and already something like ten days of reporting hasn't fixed it.

One more push please?

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-god-decrees-devan-chronicles-1

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id625344374

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052ER98A

I am reporting everyone again. Thanks


----------



## Writer1000

markecooper said:


> I'm getting a bit desperate guy. I made the classic mistake of scheduling a promo and now the book hasn't switched to free. The promo is on the 9th and already something like ten days of reporting hasn't fixed it.
> 
> One more push please?


Done. Good luck.


----------



## Writer1000

My book just went free in the UK as well. Now free on .com, .co.uk, and even .ca.  Thank you so much, everyone!

Catching up with new requests above.

Good luck, all!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

MirandaPCharles said:


> Done. Good luck.


Thank you so much, Miranda. The promo is on my birthday out of pure happenstance. I thought it might be a good omen. Now i eel Damian is watching and laughing.


----------



## Zoe York

My perma-free has slipped back to not free in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Between-Then-Wardham-Series-ebook/dp/B00ENW9J9Y/

Here it is free at Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/between-then-and-now

And Amazon US:
http://www.amazon.com/Between-Then-Wardham-Series-ebook/dp/B00ENW9J9Y/

I'd much appreciate some reporting!


----------



## Error404

Zoe York said:


> My perma-free has slipped back to not free in the UK:


Ditto for me there (and I got yours). Now here's my troublesome one:

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DIGN69K

Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DIGN69K
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id664648364


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Zoe York said:


> My perma-free has slipped back to not free in the UK:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Between-Then-Wardham-Series-ebook/dp/B00ENW9J9Y/
> 
> Here it is free at Kobo:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/between-then-and-now
> 
> And Amazon US:
> http://www.amazon.com/Between-Then-Wardham-Series-ebook/dp/B00ENW9J9Y/
> 
> I'd much appreciate some reporting!


Done.


----------



## Zoe York

I went back and did the last page - Mark, yours is free in Canada now!


----------



## Moondreamer

Mine is back to free in the US. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Paul Hardy

Hi all!

I have a couple of books on Amazon UK that stubbornly insist on costing money. Here's the details:

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/books/Moment-of-Extinction/onCmQXqQJEeOdEdADIjM9A and also: 



Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009UFP8GM/
Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/books/The-Inquisitors-Progress-Part-World/6hdwrcvjX0SJghxJfyeusg and also: 



Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DPMAWMG/

I've done the last few pages already - thanks in advance to all you lovely people!


----------



## Guest

Got everyone on the last 2 pages 

Here's mine.

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id663621486

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DGOLFGU


----------



## Nina Croft

Just about to do my daily trawl through the last few pages, and here's mine again:

Here's the link to B&N where it's free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bound-to-night-nina-croft/1103569519?ean=2940044500457

And here's the link to the Amazon page:

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM

And Amazon Uk:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM

Thank you!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Oh thank God! Mine went free with a day to spare. Thank you guys. I am reporting the last page again to celebrate haha!


----------



## Writer1000

markecooper said:


> Oh thank God! Mine went free with a day to spare. Thank you guys. I am reporting the last page again to celebrate haha!


That's great, Mark. Have a good promo/birthday.

Catching up with reporting.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Congrats to those that have gone free! I've been reporting everyone as thread subscription emails pop into my inbox 

No luck on mine though yet. Can I give it another bump?

Amazon- NOT free- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0089SM18Y

iTunes-FREE https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id598849214


----------



## 72263

Good to see how many of the 'not free' books from the last page are free now! Did my bit by reporting the ones that aren't free yet.

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/imprisoned-by-desire
FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id642059690

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Imprisoned-Desire-Reluctant-Erotica-ebook/dp/B00CK5I1H2/
NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Imprisoned-Desire-Reluctant-Erotica-ebook/dp/B00CK5I1H2/

(and while I'm at .co.uk, I'll go back and report the .co.uk ones I hadn't got round to yet)


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

All done. Luck


----------



## Michael Buckley

Can someone price match this book please.

AMAZON it's .99 http://www.amazon.com/BILLY-ITS-TIME-ebook/dp/B00DU17TW8/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=

KOBO free:http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=1230000188331

Thank you.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Michael Buckley said:


> Can someone price match this book please.
> 
> AMAZON it's .99 http://www.amazon.com/BILLY-ITS-TIME-ebook/dp/B00DU17TW8/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=
> 
> KOBO free:http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=1230000188331
> 
> Thank you.


I tried, but your kobo link doesn't work.


----------



## Michael Buckley

not the book set that is 2.99. the book set has both the regular and the sequel. the link i gave came from d2d

There are three different books.
Billy, it's time
Billy, it's time (SEQUEL)
billy, it's time (BOOK SET)
The only one which will be free is the first one. BILLY, IT'S TIME. It's currently listed on Amazon for .99 and I want to make it Perma free so I can get click through to the Sequel.

I did a search and billy, it's time does not show up yet only the book set. That is strange.

Michael P,
The book BILLY, IT'S TIME is now published to Kobo and can be viewed here.
Here is the status of this book at all sales channels selected by you:
Apple Submitted to Distributor on Oct. 5, 2013, 12:20 a.m.
Kobo Published on Oct. 8, 2013, 3:11 a.m.
Thanks for choosing Draft2Digital for your publishing needs.
Do not hesitate to let us know if you have any questions or concerns.
Sincerely,
Draft2Digital

If you would like to unsubscribe from future Draft2Digital email of this type please click here.
If you would like to unsubscribe from all future Draft2Digital email please click here.

maybe it takes time to go live? the book set i want to keep at 2.99 and the billy, it's time i want perma free


----------



## Evenstar

I dont suppose the fairy godmother that is Barbara could do an updated list where the ones that have been on it a long time are in red as she did once before? I know I should make the effort myself, but she did it so well and it was very sucessful. I try and do at least three a day of the people on the list (many have now been done several times) but I am starting to dispair that Amazon have no intention of ever making me free


----------



## Michael Buckley

Stella I will report you give me the links.

Last time I did a book it took two days only.

Come here have some people report you.

Next go to amazon on the authors page and contact support and select price matching. Give them all the links where your book is free. B&N, Itunes, KOBO and when they send you a email back telling you they decide what they want to go free or not.
go below that and it will ask you are you happy with the answer? You have yes or no it is a survey. Say no than it will give you another customer support email to contact. give all the links again and you have a much better chance of going free with in a few days only. Today is the 8th Philippine time I just sent the email and waiting for kobo to update my books to free. lets see how long it takes as soon as my book is free I will post it on here. I am hoping with in three days it will be free if kobo and D2D ever show my free book.


----------



## WinterSurfer

Hey all. I'm busy going through the last page or two reporting everyone's books. Please help me and do the same:

My book on B&N:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/trinity-elizabeth-nelson/1117051813?ean=2940045303736

My book on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Trinity-The-Executives-Affair-ebook/dp/B00C6NBTPE

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Deena Ward

Hi! New to trying perma-free and hoping you'll help me out. Here are my links:

Free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-businessman-s-tie-the-power-to-please-book-1
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-businessmans-tie-deena-ward/1116494950?ean=2940045305914

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BG9Q0BW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BG9Q0BW

Working my way through the last few pages now, reporting. Got yours already, Stella. Good luck.

Quick question, how often should I go through the list reporting the price difs? Is every day too much? Every other day? More than once a day? Does is matter to Amazon? Thanks.


----------



## Michael Buckley

I reported it as free for the people here, My book is still not going through with D2D they said they would take care of it, nothing yet.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Nina Croft

I'm just off to report a few pages. Here's mine again:

free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bound-to-night-nina-croft/1103569519?ean=2940044500457

And here's the link to the Amazon page:

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM

And Amazon Uk:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM

Thank you!


----------



## Michael Buckley

I reported you Nina to the .com and the UK


----------



## OJ Connell

Think I'm caught up. If you guys could give my books a boost I'd appreciate it!

*Free:*Kobo

*Not Free:*
Amazon US
Amazon UK
B&N

Also, one of my books is free in the Amazon US store, but not in the Amazon UK or B&N, so if you could help me with this one I'd appreciate it!
*
Free:*Kobo

*Not Free:*
Amazon UK-- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smell-Leather-Sullivan-SERIES-ebook/dp/B0081WTCQ2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1381400974&sr=8-2&keywords=oj+connell

B&N--

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-smell-of-leather-o-j-connell/1112888613?ean=2940148615378


----------



## WinterSurfer

Just caught up and hit everyone's from the last page and this page. Good luck all!


----------



## pamray83

My mystery, A Casting of Stones, is free at Kobo & iTunes:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-casting-of-stones

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-casting-of-stones/id640881318?mt=11

My first time posting one so it probably won't work

Here it is on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Casting-Stones-Saucy-McGill-Mystery/dp/1478262605/ref=la_B004N1OYBI_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1381441594&sr=1-4

How do I report others' books again? Never mind - I figured it out.


----------



## Michael Buckley

Finally it's free at KOBO:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/billy-it-s-time-1

Not free at amazon
http://www.amazon.com/BILLY-ITS-TIME-ebook/dp/B00DU17TW8/ref=la_B00D9XVGGC_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1381456469&sr=1-2

Thank you everyone and I will tell amazon about your books as well.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Could anyone help report the first book of my fantasy series, The Dark Citadel?






And Amazon is where I'd like it reported.

Thank you!


----------



## Guest

My book The Nature of God is now free at Amazon.com. Thanks to everyone that reported it!



Michael Buckley said:


> go to amazon on the authors page and contact support and select price matching. Give them all the links where your book is free.


I had heard of people doing this before. I did it for my book - Amazon wrote back with this:

"Thank you for your information on pricing. From time to time, we may match free promotions on other sales channels, but we retain discretion over our retail prices.

"In the future, you can let us know about lower prices through our website by clicking the link to "Tell us about a lower price" under the "Product Details" section for your title. Please be sure to specify all of the websites which are selling the book at a lower price."

My book went free a few days later. I don't know if it's because people reported it - probably - or if sending this email made Amazon price match it sooner. The email seems to say "no" to them price matching the book but now it's free! I just thought I'd post this for people's information.

Thanks


----------



## WinterSurfer

I hit everyone's latest request. Let's keep it coming!

My book free on B&N:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/trinity-elizabeth-nelson/1117051813?ean=2940045303736

My book needing some free reporting on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Trinity-The-Executives-Affair-ebook/dp/B00C6NBTPE

Cheers --


----------



## Guest

Up to date. Glad to see at least a couple of people already free 

New book to report:

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id721912353

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AUUVODW

First book:

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id663621486

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DGOLFGU


----------



## Deena Ward

Went through everyone in the last three pages again. Good luck to all.

Reposting mine again. Thanks for your help!

Free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-businessman-s-tie-the-power-to-please-book-1
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-businessmans-tie-deena-ward/1116494950?ean=2940045305914

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BG9Q0BW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BG9Q0BW


----------



## Paul Hardy

Hi all!

Amazon UK still stubbornly persists in charging for a couple of my books. Grrr!

Here are the details:

Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/books/Moment-of-Extinction/onCmQXqQJEeOdEdADIjM9A
Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/moment-of-extinction/id662720932?mt=11
Not free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009UFP8GM/

Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/books/The-Inquisitors-Progress-Part-World/6hdwrcvjX0SJghxJfyeusg
Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/inquisitors-progress-part/id668434340?mt=11
Not free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DPMAWMG/

I've been back and alerted Amazon about the books on the last few pages. Thanks to those who've done the same for my stuff, and to those who will do so in future!


----------



## 71089

My book is free now, thanks guys! 

Will report this page


----------



## Error404

Got the last two pages, so here's my little troublemaker:

Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DIGN69K
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id664648364

Not free:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00DIGN69K


----------



## Paul Hardy

Amazon UK has made my books free - thanks to you guys!

What can I say? You guys rock. And possibly roll. But mostly you rock.

Thanks!


----------



## Nina Croft

Thanks to everyone reporting. I'm still not free, so here I am again!

free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bound-to-night-nina-croft/1103569519?ean=2940044500457

And here's the link to the Amazon page:

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM

And Amazon Uk:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM

I'll go report a few now!


----------



## Al Dente

I'm about to go through and report the ones that aren't free yet. If you guys could report mine, that'd be great!

Free:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-arrival-david-scroggins/1116894120?ean=2940045257732

Amazon page:
http://www.amazon.com/Arrival-Good-Man-Book-ebook/dp/B00D5LOWDM

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Buckley

Last time it was easy to make a book free, this time it's a nightmare. 
Still not free

Finally it's free at KOBO:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/billy-it-s-time-1

Not free at amazon
http://www.amazon.com/BILLY-ITS-TIME-ebook/dp/B00DU17TW8/ref=la_B00D9XVGGC_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1381456469&sr=1-2

Thank you everyone and I will tell amazon about your books as well.


----------



## Evenstar

STILL not free sigh....

For Stella (US) NOT FREE : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C14KSH8 
FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-flirting-games-stella-wilkinson/1116351828?ean=2940045194341

For Stella (UK) NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C14KSH8 
FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-flirting-games

Thank you anyone who has time x


----------



## MGalloway

Could use some help on this one (the other one apparently isn't going to change):

Amz (not free): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A6JNAWK
BN (free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-view-from-under-the-bridge-michael-galloway/1114970954


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

All caught up. Looking to make a couple of stories free.

Free on:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-body-marcus-caine/1114302878
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-remington-marcus-caine/1114304129

Want it free on:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Body-ebook/dp/B007VIU7W0
http://www.amazon.com/The-Remington-ebook/dp/B007Y2V8TO

Thank you.


----------



## Deena Ward

Got everybody reported again -- except for MacWillard. Mac, I couldn't figure out how to report on the German site. If you could give me the German phrase I'm looking for, or whatever, some way to find the spot, I'll be happy to give it another try.

I'm still not free, so here's all my info once again. Here's hoping for us all!

Free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-businessman-s-tie-the-power-to-please-book-1
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-businessmans-tie-deena-ward/1116494950?ean=2940045305914

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BG9Q0BW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BG9Q0BW


----------



## Tara_Jones

Hi all!

If anyone has time to help make my story free, that would be fantastic!

It's free here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/367051

The link to Amazon US page (where it's not free): http://www.amazon.com/Dominated-Librarian-Surrender-submission-ebook/dp/B00BRVGEOW/ref=sr_1_12?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1381872650&sr=1-12

...and UK (not free): http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dominated-Librarian-Surrender-submission-ebook/dp/B00BRVGEOW/ref=sr_1_12?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1381872650&sr=1-12

Huge thanks to anyone with the time to help out!

T.J


----------



## Peter Laurent

Hi folks,

Mine's been free everywhere except Amazon for over a month, would love some help if anyone has the time!

Free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/recruitment-drive
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/recruitment-drive-peter-laurent/1116974011?ean=2940045252614
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/covert-academy-book-1-part/id703568675?mt=11&uo=4

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EVC4BDU
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EVC4BDU

Thanks so much!
-Pete


----------



## svrkev

Alright, First, I took care of the three posters before me. Now here's my title-

Amazon Link (Paid) http://www.amazon.com/Feast-Stray-Love-ebook/dp/B00FFT86LG/ref=la_B007OAEE06_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1381916464&sr=1-1

Barnes and Noble Link (Free) http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/feast-stray-love-kevin-anthony/1117076105?ean=2940045316958

I already have one title free and it does wonders for the other book in the seeries


----------



## Nina Croft

I'd sort of given up hope, but mine has just gone free on Amazon.com. So huge thanks to everyone who reported. I'm off to report a few pages to celebrate!

It's still paid in the UK though, so here's the links:

Here's the link to B&N where it's free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bound-to-night-nina-croft/1103569519?ean=2940044500457

And here's the link to the Amazon page:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM

Thank you all again!


----------



## Peter Laurent

It worked! My book went free on Amazon US today. You guys are awesome! I went and submitted a few others listed in this thread too 

It's still not free on Amazon UK though, so if anyone is willing here's the appropriate links:

Not Free:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EVC4BDU

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/covert-academy-book-1-part/id703568675?mt=11&uo=4
http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/recruitment-drive-by-peter-laurent/2940045252614
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-UK/ebook/recruitment-drive

Thanks you so much! 
-Peter


----------



## SLiv

Here's my book.

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FFS2NTS

Free: 




I'll report everyone else as well. THANKS!

@Deena Ward I think the German site doesn't have a direct link to report free. At the very end, where it says FEEDBACK, there are options about if you need help and want to contact the customer service, if you think the product has quality issues, if you want to report inappropriate content, and if the product violates copyrights. I guess if you want to report free, you'll have to go through the customer service.


----------



## eswesley

Getting kinda frustrated, because Amazon will not show me the permafree love and I've been pushing for a LONG time. It's been since JULY!!! Please, please, PLEASE report them!!!

Going through and reporting the others now, too. Good luck to everyone!!!

Unio Naturalis - Deeds: Gods from Men Episode 1
Free on kobo: http://prod-www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Unio-Naturalis-Deeds-Gods-Men/book-M4NwU7hQG0iLlZPzQ6bbsQ/page1.html
Free on smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/348449#download
NOT free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CXEZ9D4

The World Was Too Small
Free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/336192
Free on Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-world-was-too-small-es-wesley/1116263793?ean=2940045157452
NOT free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D25F8Q6/

You all are AMAZING for helping out so much!!


----------



## Deena Ward

SLiv said:


> @Deena Ward I think the German site doesn't have a direct link to report free. At the very end, where it says FEEDBACK, there are options about if you need help and want to contact the customer service, if you think the product has quality issues, if you want to report inappropriate content, and if the product violates copyrights. I guess if you want to report free, you'll have to go through the customer service.


Thanks for the response. I gave it a try and clicked on what I think was the customer service thing, but after that, it's all just more German that I can't read. Oh well. Gave it a shot.

Reporting some more titles now. I'm still not free (this is my first go-around with price-match/perma-free), and am getting the feeling this isn't going to be easy or quick. Good luck, all.


----------



## kdarden

Working the Permafree Magic - have reported everyone on this page - will go back further later today to check if anyone is not yet free.

My book:

*The Promise of Redwood Cove:*
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Promise-Redwood-Cove-Prequel-ebook/dp/B00FNZ968O/

AmazonUK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Promise-Redwood-Cove-Prequel-ebook/dp/B00FNZ968O/

iTunes (free): 



B&N (free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-promise-of-redwood-cove-alesha-cary/1117050686

Mix it up - pick one or the other. And Thank You for your help! <3 

Update: Went back to page 115 and reported all of them - except ShaneJeffrey - for some reason the Apple page wouldn't come up for either book, so I didn't want to report using your link.

Also, feedback from friends indicated that the links weren't being accepted by Amazon, so I fixed them.


----------



## Evenstar

Hi all,
After four months on here and no success getting my book free, I followed someone elses advice on here and I logged into Amazon help and sent them a direct message asking if my book would be price matched.

I got back a generic message saying sometimes they do, it's at their discretion.

I clicked on the "Were we able to help link" and said NO. I pointed out that it wasnt an answer and included all the free links again.

Another generic response. Again I fed back to them that they had not actually answered my question.

I got a third email. This contained the same information, but at the bottom it said my book was now 0.00 on Amazon.com! Finally a result!!

I'm telling you this because you might have to do more than report it in the correct place. You might have to ask them direct.


----------



## Evenstar

I'm now free in the US (as above info says)

Please please help me get it free in the UK

For Stella (UK) NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C14KSH8 
FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-flirting-games-stella-wilkinson/1116351828?ean=2940045194341
FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-flirting-games


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Thanks for helping me get the first part of my Billionaire trilogy free - I've caught up with what I've missed.

It would be great if you could help me get the first of my Red Mysteries free too:

Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DQBDP5C

Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id718929852

All Romance:
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-redlight-1309801-356.html

Thanks
x


----------



## Amanda Heartley

Amazon is gonna put me in the funny farm. I've been free for months and now it's not. Can y'all help me get free again?

not free:
http://www.amazon.com/Audition-Southern-Belles-Romance-ebook/dp/B00DQJ9SMS

Free:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/audition-amanda-heartley/1116813380?ean=2940045239943

Thanks tons! I appreciate it!! I will reciprocate! Going down the list right now. 

I have reported all the not free on the last three pages! good luck! XOXO


----------



## kdarden

hey Amanda - just posted yours and updated my own links since some folks said they weren't being accepted by Amazon. Good Luck!


----------



## Deena Ward

Congrats to all who have gone free! Have reported the last 15 or so. Changing up my freebie link since I finally went free on iTunes and thought I could give that one a try for a while. So here are my updated links. Thanks. 

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id720409112

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BG9Q0BW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BG9Q0BW


----------



## olefish

Reported a bunch up thread.

Trying really hard to make these books at the Amazon UK site.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Cross-Black-Episode-Luwa-Wande-ebook/dp/B0095YE9H2/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1

Free at
Kobo
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-cross-and-the-black-1
itunes
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/the-cross-and-the-black/id617238595?mt=11
BN
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-cross-and-the-black-luwa-wande/1114821279?ean=2940044361997

Here's another book that needs to be free on Amazon UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Desert-Harvest-Wando-Wande-ebook/dp/B006OEVPB4/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_2

BN
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/desert-harvest-wando-wande/1108486491?ean=2940032989042
itunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/desert-harvest/id498409625?mt=11
kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/desert-harvest

Free on


----------



## Mike Dennis

I'm a newbie on this thread, but I just reported a bunch as free. Here's mine:

Name of book: _Temptation Town_

Free: Apple 



 Kobo (currently tied up in Kobo's self-publishing problems)

Not free: B&N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/temptation-town-mike-dennis/1108801870?ean=2940148539476&itm=1&usri=2940148539476
Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YB65PS
Amazon UK https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006YB65PS


----------



## WinterSurfer

Still trying to get this one to turn free. Please help! 

Free in iTunes at - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/trinity/id719808469?mt=11

Not free on Amazon.com at - http://www.amazon.com/Trinity-The-Executives-Affair-ebook/dp/B00C6NBTPE?tag=viglink126429-20

I'm going through the last couple of pages to assist all who remain in the paid status. Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## J.D.W.

You all were so great getting me free last month--now Amazon UK has flipped back to paid! Frustrating! Hope it works again.

not free here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Husband-Wanted-Destiny-Romances-Baby-Dreams-ebook/dp/B00D3PFFJ0/

Here's my book free at B&N:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/husband-wanted-helen-conrad/1116863467?ean=2940045251198

Thanks so much--will go now and work on the last couple of pages.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Argh, Amazon UK won't stick:

Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deep-Into-Game-Tanpeppers-GAMELAND-ebook/dp/B007Z4UP4A

Free: 
iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/book/id592195848
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/deep-into-the-game-saul-tanpepper/1113035712?ean=2940044762053
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000009193


----------



## Michael Buckley

Stella Wilkinson said:


> Hi all,
> After four months on here and no success getting my book free, I followed someone elses advice on here and I logged into Amazon help and sent them a direct message asking if my book would be price matched.
> 
> I got back a generic message saying sometimes they do, it's at their discretion.
> 
> I clicked on the "Were we able to help link" and said NO. I pointed out that it wasnt an answer and included all the free links again.
> 
> Another generic response. Again I fed back to them that they had not actually answered my question.
> 
> I got a third email. This contained the same information, but at the bottom it said my book was now 0.00 on Amazon.com! Finally a result!!
> 
> I'm telling you this because you might have to do more than report it in the correct place. You might have to ask them direct.


Basicaly you become a pain in the A*S and they get tired of your emails and make it free as long as you have links to show its free elsewhere. You will get the responce tell you nothing but in a few days there is a good chance it will go free.


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Hi,

I am also trying to price match my book to free. Have reported everyone on this page . Would like your help for mine too .Below are the details:

Free on B& N : http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dead-but-living-v-s-vashist/1116057927?ean=2940044611436
Free on itunes: 




Not Free on Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/Dead-But-Living-Borrowed-Series-ebook/dp/B00B30IW4W


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Appreciate any help with this one.

The Rain - Part 1

Free here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id728192050
Not Free here: http://www.amazon.com/Rain-Part-Post-Apocalyptic-Story-ebook/dp/B00FZG02L6/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1382440035&sr=1-5&keywords=the+rain+part+1


----------



## Evenstar

Michael Buckley said:


> Basicaly you become a pain in the A*S and they get tired of your emails and make it free as long as you have links to show its free elsewhere. You will get the responce tell you nothing but in a few days there is a good chance it will go free.


This is absolutely the best way forward! I have just sent a bunch of emails about the uk one and used the NOOK uk link as my free example. They seem to like this much better than using US or worldwide examples. Anyway, I got back standard blah blah responses, but it went free the next day!!

Thank you everyone who reported. I am going to go and do the last three pages now as an extra boost for you all, but please do go and annoy Amazon customer service personally as it got me a pretty fast result.


----------



## Isabel Dare

Hi all,

I hope I can get this book to free status - with your help!

Taken by the Vikings:

*FREE*
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/308328
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-takenbythevikings-1269372-340.html

*NOT FREE:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CF6IXKG/

I'll go ahead and report everyone above me as well, and thanks so much if you click on mine!


----------



## WinterSurfer

Just nailed down all new requests on this page. Good luck!


----------



## Caravan Girl

Making it free on Kindle is a pain in the bum. Please help me take that pain away.

link to my book on Amazon (0.99c) : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DN3KDVC
link to my book on Kobo (FREE): http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-bagman

Many thanks in advance and I'll do the same for others here


----------



## reweber1965

Hi, can somebody report me please:

Free at:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/333566

Not free at:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587209&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587171&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

Thanks


----------



## reweber1965

Reported for you. Would be grateful if you could do mine: Previous entry for THE STAR AGENCY.



Isabel Dare said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope I can get this book to free status - with your help!
> 
> Taken by the Vikings:
> 
> *FREE*
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/308328
> https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-takenbythevikings-1269372-340.html
> 
> *NOT FREE:*
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CF6IXKG/
> 
> I'll go ahead and report everyone above me as well, and thanks so much if you click on mine!


Many thanks


----------



## reweber1965

Reported for you. Would be grateful if you could do mine too: See previous entry for THE STAR AGENCY



Joseph Turkot said:


> Appreciate any help with this one.
> 
> The Rain - Part 1
> 
> Free here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id728192050
> Not Free here: http://www.amazon.com/Rain-Part-Post-Apocalyptic-Story-ebook/dp/B00FZG02L6/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1382440035&sr=1-5&keywords=the+rain+part+1


Many thanks


----------



## reweber1965

Reported. I would be grateful if you could report me: See my entry for THE STAR AGENCY made today. Thanks.



V.S.Vashist said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also trying to price match my book to free. Have reported everyone on this page . Would like your help for mine too .Below are the details:
> 
> Free on B& N : http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dead-but-living-v-s-vashist/1116057927?ean=2940044611436
> Free on itunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Free on Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/Dead-But-Living-Borrowed-Series-ebook/dp/B00B30IW4W


----------



## reweber1965

Reported. Would be grateful if you could report mine: The Star Agency, links added today. Thanks



ninjac said:


> You all were so great getting me free last month--now Amazon UK has flipped back to paid! Frustrating! Hope it works again.
> 
> not free here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Husband-Wanted-Destiny-Romances-Baby-Dreams-ebook/dp/B00D3PFFJ0/
> 
> Here's my book free at B&N:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/husband-wanted-helen-conrad/1116863467?ean=2940045251198
> 
> Thanks so much--will go now and work on the last couple of pages.


----------



## reweber1965

Reported: Would be grateful if you could report THE STAR AGENCY for me, links added this morning. Thanks.



Bristlecone said:


> Still trying to get this one to turn free. Please help!
> 
> Free in iTunes at - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/trinity/id719808469?mt=11
> 
> Not free on Amazon.com at - http://www.amazon.com/Trinity-The-Executives-Affair-ebook/dp/B00C6NBTPE?tag=viglink126429-20
> 
> I'm going through the last couple of pages to assist all who remain in the paid status. Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## gswright

Hello! Looking for some price-match love.

Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/spilling-blood-episode-1-gs-wright/1117071193?ean=2940045334365

Not Free here: http://www.amazon.com/Spilling-Episode-Vampire-Horror-ebook/dp/B00FQAQY90/

Thanks, all!


----------



## kdarden

Have now reported everyone back to page 115. And I upped the price of my book to $2.99 - Your help greatly appreciated

My book:

*The Promise of Redwood Cove:*
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Promise-Redwood-Cove-Prequel-ebook/dp/B00FNZ968O/

AmazonUK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Promise-Redwood-Cove-Prequel-ebook/dp/B00FNZ968O/

iTunes (free): 



B&N (free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-promise-of-redwood-cove-alesha-cary/1117050686

thank you kindly.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Omigosh. I think my book actually went free! I'm still seeing it with price, but I think that's because I'm in Australia? Anyway, I'm getting pric ematch freeloads show up in my sales report, so it's free somewhere! 
Thanks everyone. This is my first permafree


----------



## Deena Ward

Reported the last two pages. Congrats to those who have gone free, or gone free again. 

I'm still trying. Here's my links. Thanks for your help.

Amazon US
Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id720409112
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-businessmans-tie-deena-ward/1116494950?ean=2940045305914
Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BG9Q0BW

Amazon UK
Free:
http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/the-businessmans-tie-the-power-to-please-book-1-by-deena-ward/2940045305914
Not Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BG9Q0BW


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Reported everyone on last two pages.

Need your help:

Free on B& N : http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dead-but-living-v-s-vashist/1116057927?ean=2940044611436
Free on itunes: 




Not Free on Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/Dead-But-Living-Borrowed-Series-ebook/dp/B00B30IW4W


----------



## JTCochrane

Went back several pages and reported everyone that wasn't free.  Good Luck!


----------



## reweber1965

Still trying to make mine free, so would be grateful if somebody could report me:

FREE AT:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/333566

NOT FREE AT:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587209&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587171&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

I reported everybody on the last page yesterday.

Thanks


----------



## reweber1965

Just reported:

gswright, Eupalinos, kdarden, Deena Ward, V.S.Vashist

grateful if people could report me again (last entry)

Thanks


----------



## joannamaz

Hi,
I reported most books on here. 
Would anybody mind reporting mine please?

Not FREE
http://www.amazon.com/£6-19-Witching-Hour-Paranormal-Personnel-ebook/dp/B00D7JD7OW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382640013&sr=8-1&keywords=£6.19+per+witching+hour

FREE Apple 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/6.19-per-witching-hour/id705367948?mt=11

Thank you!


----------



## Deena Ward

Just went free today at Amazon US. Doing the celebratory hokey pokey. Thanks so much everyone! Hopefully Amazon UK won't be far behind.

Reporting more of you right after I post this. Good luck!


----------



## Michael Buckley

Free at:






https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/367114

Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/Tears-from-Kabul-ebook/dp/B00FV0BB0C/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1382668998&sr=1-5

I will report yours as well. Thanks.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FIU136M/

Free:

B&N:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/gawain-and-ragnell-ruth-nestvold/1117165424?ean=2940045328937

iTunes:

https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/gawain-and-ragnell/id717956793?mt=11

Now I will go back a couple of pages and return the favor!


----------



## reweber1965

Hi, appreciate it if some more of you could please report me:

Free at:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926

Not free at:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587209&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587171&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

Just reported: RuthNestvold, Michael Buckley, joannamaz. Reported remainder of the last 2 pages yesterday.

Thanks


----------



## J.D.W.

Came back to do a few more books--still need the help myself as well!

not free here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Husband-Wanted-Destiny-Romances-Baby-Dreams-ebook/dp/B00D3PFFJ0/

Here's my book free at B&N:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/husband-wanted-helen-conrad/1116863467?ean=2940045251198

Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Wow, this thread really seems to work! I went back a couple of pages to start paying forward, and most of the books were already free! 

From what I could tell, the ones that still weren't were trying to go free using links to Smashwords and Kobo, not B&N and iTunes. I don't remember anymore where I heard / read it (probably here on KBoards), but those are supposedly the stores Amazon cares about, not the likes of Smashwords. So for those who want to make their books free, you might want to try and make them free on B&N and iTunes first. 

Anyway, reported a whole bunch of books on the last couple of pages. Crossing my fingers for all of you and me too!


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Okay folks, I reported as many as I could above -- reweber1965, Ruth Nestwold, Michael Buckley, joannamaz -- now my turn...

*Cobweb Bride* is NOT free on Amazon, NEEDS to be free here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DK02MHG/

....

Free on Apple iTunes:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/cobweb-bride/id666149175?mt=11

Free on Kobo:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/cobweb-bride

Free on Sony:

https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/vera-nazarian/cobweb-bride/_/R-400000000000001075867

Free on B&N:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/cobweb-bride-vera-nazarian/1115801072?ean=9781607621133


----------



## Isabel Dare

RuthNestvold said:


> Wow, this thread really seems to work! I went back a couple of pages to start paying forward, and most of the books were already free!
> 
> From what I could tell, the ones that still weren't were trying to go free using links to Smashwords and Kobo, not B&N and iTunes. I don't remember anymore where I heard / read it (probably here on KBoards), but those are supposedly the stores Amazon cares about, not the likes of Smashwords. So for those who want to make their books free, you might want to try and make them free on B&N and iTunes first.


Good tips, Ruth! Mine is still not free, and I bet that's the reason why. Plus if you publish through D2D, you can't make Barnes & Noble titles free, only down to $0.99. But I've got my book free at iTunes now, so I'm pointing you all there instead. Hope it helps!

Taken by the Vikings:

FREE at Apple
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id638375237

NOT FREE on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CF6IXKG/

I've reported everyone between my last post and this one, except for the ones that were free already, congrats!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Got you, Vera and Isabel. Good luck!


----------



## WinterSurfer

Okay just nailed down the request and am now all caught up adding on to the list Ruth; reweber1965; ninjac; vera; Isabela.

Now my turn:

Not free on Amazon.com at - http://www.amazon.com/Trinity-The-Executives-Affair-ebook/dp/B00C6NBTPE?tag=viglink126429-20

Free in iTunes at - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/trinity/id719808469?mt=11

Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## kdarden

Ok, have picked all the ones now up to here - several have been reported by me more than once.

Still trying for free - been trying since Oct 18 - even raised the price. Considering adding it free to Goodreads and my own website *sigh*

My book:

The Promise of Redwood Cove:
Amazon (not free): http://www.amazon.com/The-Promise-Redwood-Cove-Prequel-ebook/dp/B00FNZ968O/

AmazonUK (not free): http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Promise-Redwood-Cove-Prequel-ebook/dp/B00FNZ968O/

iTunes (free): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/promise-redwood-cove-prequel/id727388227
B&N (free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-promise-of-redwood-cove-alesha-cary/1117050686

Thanks for your help...


----------



## E.T.

Just did page 117 and 118 and feel so much better now. 

@ kdarden - best set your book to 99c. Apparently Amazon dislikes price matching higher priced books.

Need help myself with this one:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Beauty-Geek-Bimbo-Heart-ebook/dp/B00FLDW9K0/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1382824693&sr=1-10&keywords=Elizabeth+Thorn

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/beauty-and-the-geek-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1117138456?ean=2940045324083

FREE: 




Thank you!


----------



## MarchMarg

Hey Everyone, I just hit all the peeps on pg 118 and part of 117. Fingers crossed that this works for me too! 

Not Free:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FISJG/?tag=kbpst-20

Free:
Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-invitation-ma-margeaux/1117005426?ean=2940045318525

Thank you everyone!


----------



## J.D.W.

Thanks so much to all of you!!  I'm back to free in the UK. You can cross me off the list--for now.   Yeah!


----------



## RichardHein

Did the last couple of pages. Looks like a couple have already jumped to free.

To return the courtesy:

Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id639089900

Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Trials-Fire-Divine-Order-ebook/dp/B00676KQBE

Not free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trials-Fire-Book-Divine-Order-ebook/dp/B00676KQBE


----------



## kdarden

E.T. said:


> Just did page 117 and 118 and feel so much better now.
> 
> @ kdarden - best set your book to 99c. Apparently Amazon dislikes price matching higher priced books.


Thanks, but have been told by several successful permafrees that it was when they upped their price to 2.99 that seemed to trigger Amazon to price match.

Will continue to play with it.

This forum (and writers groups in general) have a LOT of speculation


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Reported everyone on last two pages. Please help with mine

Free on B& N : http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dead-but-living-v-s-vashist/1116057927?ean=2940044611436
Free on itunes: 




Not Free on Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/Dead-But-Living-Borrowed-Series-ebook/dp/B00B30IW4W


----------



## Blerch

Tossed out some love to the past few pages, now asking for some in return...

Not Free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Succubus-Lost-Book-Unholy-Trinity-ebook/dp/B00F146YCI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382905658&sr=8-1&keywords=daniel+gage

Free on iTunes, B&N:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/succubus-lost-book-1-unholy/id710014493?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/succubus-lost-daniel-gage/1116974033?ean=2940045273084

Thanks!


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Back with my new FREE project:

FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711498853

NOT YET FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DE0CG1O

As always, I'm diligently reporting everyone.


----------



## Deena Ward

Still having problems with the UK -- they just won't see reason on this freebie business. Ugh. Changing up my free links to see if that will help.

I reported a number of you tonight. Thanks for helping me out.

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id720409112
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BG9Q0BW

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BG9Q0BW


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Thanks everyone. Just went free today. Will report everyone on this page.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## WinterSurfer

Nice V.S.! Congrats. I just went through this page and made the report. Cheers


----------



## Scott Haworth

Reported everyone on the last few pages. Here's mine:

Not Free Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Moonlighting-Scott-Haworth-ebook/dp/B00BL3XXH2/
Not Free Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Moonlighting-Scott-Haworth-ebook/dp/B00BL3XXH2/

Free iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id606596935 
Free Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dark-moonlighting

Thanks!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Hey everyone. After a number of successful KDP select promotions I finally decided to take the plunge and make my first book free. I could use some help in that regard. I've already gone through the last three pages and reported any book that wasn't free yet.

NON-FREE Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W

FREE Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gift-of-the-destroyer


----------



## RuthNestvold

Just got everyone since the last time I visited this thread. Good luck!

Gawain and Ragnell still isn't free, so I need some more tattling. Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FIU136M/

Free:

B&N:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/gawain-and-ragnell-ruth-nestvold/1117165424?ean=2940045328937

iTunes:

https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/gawain-and-ragnell/id717956793?mt=11

Thanks!


----------



## Error404

All right, pages 117 and 118 taken care of, and here's my troublesome child:

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ASZTC88

Free at:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ASZTC88
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id596675871


----------



## Deena Ward

I went free at Amazon UK today, which finishes up mine for now. Yay! In celebration, I went through and reported everyone who still isn't free on the last two pages.

Thanks everyone for reporting my book!


----------



## RaenSmith

Anyone want to help a newbie out? I would be so grateful and can return the favor  It's been several weeks since I posted to KOBO and I've had at least 10 friends report the lower price.

Not Free: 
http://www.amazon.com/House-Steel-Unraveled-ebook/dp/B00DL7Q3PU/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1383174284&sr=8-1&keywords=raen+smith+house+of+steel

Free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/house-of-steel

Thank you!


----------



## akirimpress

Will gladly return the favor if someone could help the Mrs. & Myself out.

Itunes Free

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/murders-at-gabriels-trails/id733501505?mt=11

Amazon Not Free

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BGHSW4W/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0C1VBGHFH6R1ZWFZV18F&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083502&pf_rd_i=507846

Thanks!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Reported everyone since my last post two days ago.

NON-FREE Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W

FREE Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gift-of-the-destroyer

FREE Lulu (new):
http://www.lulu.com/shop/jeroen-steenbeeke/gift-of-the-destroyer/ebook/product-21274739.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

Jeroen Steenbeeke said:


> Reported everyone since my last post two days ago.
> 
> NON-FREE Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
> 
> FREE Kobo:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gift-of-the-destroyer
> 
> FREE Lulu (new):
> http://www.lulu.com/shop/jeroen-steenbeeke/gift-of-the-destroyer/ebook/product-21274739.html


Jeroen, I've heard that Ama doesn't give a flying foot if something is free on Kobo or Smashwords (don't know about Lulu, but I suspect it's the same.) The ones they match are the biggies, to their way of thinking, iTunes and B&N. So you might want to try making it free there too.


----------



## reweber1965

Thanks to all who reported my Amazon.com and UK links, they are now free. Can somebody also report my Amazon.ca link, details below:

Not free at:

http://www.amazon.ca/Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383294965&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

Free at:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11

Thanks


----------



## reweber1965

Have reported the whole of page 118 that were not free. 

Thanks


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

RuthNestvold said:


> Jeroen, I've heard that Ama doesn't give a flying foot if something is free on Kobo or Smashwords (don't know about Lulu, but I suspect it's the same.) The ones they match are the biggies, to their way of thinking, iTunes and B&N. So you might want to try making it free there too.


Thanks for the heads up. The good news is that Lulu is my aggregator for B&N and iTunes, so they should show up there in a few weeks.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

This one seems to be taking its time to go permafree for some reason:

Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DQBDP5C

Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id718929852

All Romance:
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-redlight-1309801-356.html

Thanks all x


----------



## eswesley

I'm getting ready to give up...been trying to go free forever, and Amazon seems to hate me.

Please help me go free:

The World Was Too Small -

FREE on B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-world-was-too-small-es-wesley/1116263793?ean=2940045157452
FREE on Sony - https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/e-s-wesley/the-world-was-too-small/_/R-400000000000001096682

NOT FREE on Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D25F8Q6/

I keep going through and reporting all the other books, so let's pay it forward and make it happen!!!


----------



## WinterSurfer

Just sent the request in to Amazon for the last page and half and am now all caught up.

Now my turn:

Not free on Amazon.com at - http://www.amazon.com/Trinity-The-Executives-Affair-ebook/dp/B00C6NBTPE?tag=viglink126429-20

Free in iTunes at - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/trinity/id719808469?mt=11

Thank you again for your assistance!


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Caught up, and congrats to those who went free! Here's mine:

FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711498853

NOT YET FREE: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DE0CG1O
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DE0CG1O


----------



## Scott Haworth

Thanks to everyone who reported my book. Unfortunately it went free for two days and then reverted back to paid this morning. Hopefully the second time is the charm.

Not Free Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Moonlighting-Scott-Haworth-ebook/dp/B00BL3XXH2/
Not Free Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Moonlighting-Scott-Haworth-ebook/dp/B00BL3XXH2/

Free iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id606596935 
Free Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dark-moonlighting


----------



## Error404

Reported everybody since my last report because, well, because I could. So there 



Al Stevens said:


> This is a long thread. Whew.
> 
> I have a series of three at D2D. Today I made the first one free. In only a few hours, iTunes had the price down to zero.
> 
> I notice everyone is asking others to report to Amazon their books as being free on sites other than Amazon. Does it not work if you report your own book?


The theory is that the more often it's reported the more likely a chance it has at going free quickly. I report mine several times a day in the hopes it helps speed things up.


----------



## RuthNestvold

For some reason, Gawain and Ragnell is *still* not free, although tons of people who reported the day I did already are. *pout* Oh well. here's another try:

Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FIU136M/

Free: 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/gawain-and-ragnell/id717956793?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/gawain-and-ragnell-ruth-nestvold/1117165424?ean=2940045328937

Now I will go back and report everyone since they last time I posted.


----------



## RichardHein

Argh. Well, Amazon pricematched B&N, which is 0.99. I hope they don't think that's enough. Still not free on Amazon, though. If I could prevail on some people to flag it again, it'd be appreciated - all that's holding me back from launching book 3 right now.

Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id639089900

Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Trials-Fire-Divine-Order-ebook/dp/B00676KQBE

Not free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trials-Fire-Book-Divine-Order-ebook/dp/B00676KQBE


----------



## akirimpress

Done Reporting previous two pages. Still no luck with free. I've now added the Kobo free link. *fingers crossed*
Will gladly return the favor if someone could help the Mrs. & Myself out.

Itunes Free

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/murders-at-gabriels-trails/id733501505?mt=11

Kobo Free
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/murders-at-gabriel-s-trails-an-alexis-bain-love-story

Amazon Not Free

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BGHSW4W/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0C1VBGHFH6R1ZWFZV18F&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083502&pf_rd_i=507846

Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Gawain and Ragnell is finally free. Thank you all so much! 

I will be back soon with another request.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Well, despite it only being free on Kobo and Lulu, the US version just went free. Thanks for the help everyone!

The UK version, however has not:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W

FREE Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gift-of-the-destroyer

FREE Lulu:
http://www.lulu.com/shop/jeroen-steenbeeke/gift-of-the-destroyer/ebook/product-21274739.html


----------



## AngryGames

I checked all of the posts on this page, and reported the ones that still aren't free yet. I'm not sure how I missed this thread...

not free:
http://www.amazon.com/Ability-I-ebook/dp/B00FVZ9EYW

free @ iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ability-part-i/id735371137?mt=11

free @ B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ability-travis-hill/1117264971?ean=2940045356008


----------



## eswesley

Amazon is still kicking my butt--for some reason they refuse to make mine free. I just went through and reported the past few pages...please please PLEASE help me go free:

*Unio Naturalis:*

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/unio-naturalis-es-wesley/1117305921?ean=2940045361552
Free on iTunes: 



Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/unio-naturalis-deeds-gods-from-men-episode-1
Free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/348449

NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CXEZ9D4

*The World Was Too Small*

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-world-was-too-small-es-wesley/1116263793?ean=2940045157452
Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-world-was-too-small
Free on Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/e-s-wesley/the-world-was-too-small/_/R-400000000000001096682
Free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/336192

NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D25F8Q6/

Please please please please report. I need SOMETHING to go free.


----------



## eswesley

I had wondered that at first, but I've been trying since JULY. I see all these going permafree within a week of trying, and it's been months for me, and I've got a ton of people reporting all this time. I just don't understand.


----------



## pamray83

My YA fantasy/sci-fi novella A Catfish Tale, is free on iTunes:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-catfish-tale/id641717397?mt=11

but not Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Catfish-Tale-Pamila-Daniel-ebook/dp/B004U6MCM4/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=1-5&qid=1383670385

I've reported a couple of books already on here. Will look for more. Thanks in advance, if you report mine.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Reported everything on this page that hadn't yet changed to free. Here's mine:

Not free at:
Zon.com: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0087H2754
Zon.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0087H2754

Free at:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/gameland-episode-2-saul-tanpepper/1113845127?ean=2940045057776
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/gameland-episode-2-failsafe/id593085671?mt=11
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/failsafe-s-w-tanpepper-s-gameland

Thanks.


----------



## kdarden

Thank you Thank YOU!! Well, some luck. Went free on B&N & iTunes on 10/18 - 
Went free on Amazon.com on 11/4

Still not free on Amazon.co.UK

Please report for me - as usual, have done the others (and will come back periodically to help!)

My book: The Promise of Redwood Cove:

AmazonUK (not free): http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00FNZ968O/

--FREE--

iTunes (free): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/promise-redwood-cove-prequel/id727388227
B&N (free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-promise-of-redwood-cove-alesha-cary/1117050686
Amazon.COM (free): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FNZ968O/

Thanks again for your help...


----------



## MindyWilde

Hello all,

Not to be greedy but I have 3 titles that have been backing up and not going to permafree. If you could report one or all of them I would really appreciate it. I will go back and report the last 3 pages right now and thank you in advance!

*Erotica Starter Pack *
Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G5LFUZI
Apple - 



All Romance Ebooks - https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-eroticastarterpack-1337227-362.html
Smashwords - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/370525

*Private Island (Sexy Summer Vol. 1)*
Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G3UOB2Y
Apple - 



All Romance Ebooks - https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-privateislandsexysummervol1-1326312-362.html
Smashwords - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/370106

*The Letter A (The Erotic Alphabet Vol. 1)*
Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FGJLENW
Apple - 



All Romance Ebooks - https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-theletteratheeroticalphabetvol1-1306298-362.html
Smashwords - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/361768


----------



## Going Incognito

.


----------



## Going Incognito

kdarden said:


> Thank you Thank YOU!! Well, some luck. Went free on B&N & iTunes on 10/18 -
> Went free on Amazon.com on 11/4
> 
> Still not free on Amazon.co.UK
> 
> Please report for me - as usual, have done the others (and will come back periodically to help!)
> 
> My book: The Promise of Redwood Cove:
> 
> AmazonUK (not free): http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00FNZ968O/
> 
> --FREE--
> 
> iTunes (free): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/promise-redwood-cove-prequel/id727388227
> B&N (free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-promise-of-redwood-cove-alesha-cary/1117050686
> Amazon.COM (free): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FNZ968O/
> 
> Thanks again for your help...


Just tried this one- says 'pricing info not available' so they may be switching you to free soon!


----------



## Going Incognito

RuthNestvold said:


> For some reason, Gawain and Ragnell is *still* not free, although tons of people who reported the day I did already are. *pout* Oh well. here's another try:
> 
> Not free:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FIU136M/
> 
> Free:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/gawain-and-ragnell/id717956793?mt=11
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/gawain-and-ragnell-ruth-nestvold/1117165424?ean=2940045328937
> 
> Now I will go back and report everyone since they last time I posted.


Just tried- your free already. Congrats!

Oops, you already knew that. Just saw your thank you.


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

All caught up. Looking to make a couple of stories free.

Free on:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-body-marcus-caine/1114302878
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-remington-marcus-caine/1114304129

Want it free on:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Body-ebook/dp/B007VIU7W0
http://www.amazon.com/The-Remington-ebook/dp/B007Y2V8TO

Thank you.


----------



## autumn_s

Please help my ebook Car Trouble go free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Car-Trouble-Autumn-Seave-ebook/dp/B009YLKQNW/

It's free on B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/car-trouble-autumn-seave/1112317710?ean=2940044722569

And it's free on Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/car-trouble-3

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Hey guys, I'm back again. Amazon are playing their usual games but this time only in the UK. Could you fix it for me?

Not Free http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008WNRVRM

Free https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id624775215

Free http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/hard-duty

I'm working my way backwards to zap all your links. Good luck all.


----------



## Kathleen Ball

Hi Guys I could use some help- Thank you so much!!

Free http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/alices-story-kathleen-ball/1117193279?ean=2940045333245

Not free  [URL=http://www.amazon.com/Alices-Story-Dawson-Ranch-Prequel-ebook/dp/B00FORPLGC/ref=la_B007QNUTC8_1_8]http://www.amazon.com/Alices-Story-Dawson-Ranch-Prequel-ebook/dp/B00FORPLGC/ref=la_B007QNUTC8_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1383857609&sr=1-8[/url]


----------



## michaelabayomi

Hello everyone.

It's been a while. My book, The Journey (Guardians, #1), reverted back to paid a while back. Could really use some help in making it free once again.

Here is the book on Amazon:

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RDPNTU
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008RDPNTU

And it is currently free over here:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000020439

I'll be going through the thread as usual, and reporting for those books that are not yet free. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## RockyGrede

Hi Guys. Looking to make my book free on amazon. As others, I'll go through the thread backwards.

Amazon US link: 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Human-Vampires-Rule-ebook/dp/B00E74EAEM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383924557&sr=8-1&keywords=rocky+grede

(Edit) Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-last-human-vampires-rule-1?utm_source=linkshare_uk&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=je6NUbpObpQ&siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-T_IUdx.d_yvKmaw77JWEdA

Free on Smash words: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/371174

Free on ITunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id731988766

Thanks in advance


----------



## Becca Mills

Hey, experienced permafreers: Once a book gets price-matched to free on Amazon.com, do the other Amazon stores eventually follow suit ... or does one have to hound each Amazon store separately?


----------



## Alex Jace

I managed to make one title permafree, but another is seriously resisting! Please help report LOSS OF CONTROL as free:

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Loss-of-Control-Falling-ebook/dp/B00E7IW0P4/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1375483321&sr=1-1
Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loss-of-Control-Falling-ebook/dp/B00E7IW0P4/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1375483393&sr=8-7
Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/loss-of-control-alex-jace/1116335935?ean=2940045189255

I'll work backward over the last few pages helping to report people as free. Thanks very much! This is a great resource.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

All up to date again. Good luck all


----------



## AngryGames

RockyGrede said:


> Hi Guys. Looking to make my book free on amazon. As others, I'll go through the thread backwards.
> 
> Amazon US link:
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Human-Vampires-Rule-ebook/dp/B00E74EAEM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383924557&sr=8-1&keywords=rocky+grede
> 
> Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=1230000192860
> 
> Free on Smash words: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/371174
> 
> Free on ITunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id731988766
> 
> Thanks in advance


Rocky, your Kobo link should be: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-last-human-vampires-rule-1

the one you have is from a search


----------



## Skye Ronan

I've been stalking this thread for a while reporting people's frees (hoping karma would smile on me when it was my turn to ask, and today I reported the last two pages of books that still weren't free.

Here are my links.

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/channeled-contact-episode-one

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Channeled-Contact-Episode-Skye-Ronan-ebook/dp/B00GI25RMA/ref=zg_bsnr_6809440011_12


----------



## RockyGrede

AngryGames said:


> Rocky, your Kobo link should be: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-last-human-vampires-rule-1
> 
> the one you have is from a search


Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## eswesley

Alright, still pushing. It's nice to see some of the rest of you hitting free as I'm going backward reporting, but I'm still yet to garner the smile of the Amazonian gods.

Reporting the most recent ones and asking once again for you guys to help them finally turn me over into the world of permafree:

Unio Naturalis:

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/unio-naturalis-es-wesley/1117305921?ean=2940045361552
Free on iTunes: 



Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/unio-naturalis-deeds-gods-from-men-episode-1
Free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/348449

NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CXEZ9D4

The World Was Too Small

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-world-was-too-small-es-wesley/1116263793?ean=2940045157452
Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-world-was-too-small
Free on Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/e-s-wesley/the-world-was-too-small/_/R-400000000000001096682
Free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/336192

NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D25F8Q6/

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Spinneyhead

Could you help me make Mary Tales Shots #1 free.

It's free at Barnes & Noble- http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mary-tales-shots-1-mary-tales/1113743728
and Smashwords- https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/244517

But not free at Amazon- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UYUZ1C

Thanks


----------



## T.C. Beckett

It's been over two months, and Parasol still hasn't gone free, so I was hoping you guys might be able to help me give it an extra push. Thanks!

Not Free:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EJ58BJO

Free:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/parasol-tc-beckett/1116599791?ean=2940045221504
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/parasol/id691744736?mt=11
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/parasol
Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000347192/Beckett-T.-C.-Parasol/1.html
Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-c-beckett/parasol/_/R-400000000000001107430


----------



## pwtucker

Hi folks,

Could you help out?

It's free here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dreams-of-desire-1
And: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/375569

Not free here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GHZ6WX6

Going to work backwards now on helping everybody else!

EDIT: Just finished working my way back till I hit my first free book on this list. Best of luck everybody!


----------



## James Calbraith

Hi guys, thanks for the last time, but my book now reverted to paid again on Amazon.com (what a pain!)

It's free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/The-Shadow-of-Black-Wings

But not on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FS5RPC

Much appreciated!


----------



## COsenior

Hi! Someone directed me here because I was naive enough to think Amazon and Barnes & Noble did this automatically. So, please, help me out, and I'll return the favor.

Free on Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-position-breaking-boundaries-2
And I assume on Apple, as it's been shipped.

Here's the Amazon link
http://www.amazon.com/Position-Breaking-Boundaries-Crystal-Blue-ebook/dp/B00E8HX5DK/

and Barnes & Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-position-crystal-blue/1116477969

Thanks so much!


----------



## COsenior

James Calbraith said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the last time, but my book now reverted to paid again on Amazon.com (what a pain!)
> 
> It's free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/The-Shadow-of-Black-Wings
> 
> But not on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FS5RPC
> 
> Much appreciated!


Done


----------



## COsenior

Boyd said:


> First Timer here
> 
> It's free on Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fantasy-inc-halloween-special-witch-hunt
> 
> Amazon USA
> http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Special-Witch-Hunt-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00GBG6X62/ref=la_B00FKUJ1SC_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1383755990&sr=1-6
> 
> Amazon UK
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Halloween-Special-Witch-Hunt-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00GBG6X62/ref=la_B00FKUJ1SC_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1383756105&sr=1-7
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, and I'll reciprocate the love!!


Done for US


----------



## COsenior

Made it from about Nov. 6 through Nov. 9 requests before my husband demanded dinner. How many reports does it usually take to get it done?


----------



## eswesley

It took months for me, but I'M FINALLY FREE! Thank you guys so much for helping this along. I'm going back through the most recent ones to give you all a little boost, too. 

Thanks y'all!


----------



## kdarden

Also reporting that my book finally went free in the UK, also, on Monday. Thanks again for all the support. Have gone back through the last page and marked those that were showing for a price. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## akirimpress

Still need some helping making this one free. Reported everything previous that's not gone free yet. Thanks for the help guys! 

Itunes Free

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/murders-at-gabriels-trails/id733501505?mt=11

Kobo Free
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/murders-at-gabriel-s-trails-an-alexis-bain-love-story

Amazon Not Free

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BGHSW4W/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0C1VBGHFH6R1ZWFZV18F&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083502&pf_rd_i=507846

Thanks!


----------



## KMatthew

Alright. I went back and submitted price stuff for everyone that hasn't gone free yet. Now it's my turn.  This book is free in the UK, which is why I don't understand why it's not free in the US. =/ Anyway.

His Indecent Lessons
NOT FREE at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/His-Indecent-Lessons-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00G641A26/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384714653&sr=8-1&keywords=his+indecent+lessons

Free at Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/his-indecent-lessons-sky-corgan/1117333733?ean=2940045368537
Free at Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/370713
Free at Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Sky_Corgan_His_Indecent_Lessons?id=zhgUAgAAQBAJ&hl=en
Free at Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/his-indecent-lessons


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Madeline Freeman

I'd appreciate any help. I've reported the last two pages.

Not Free: 
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Awaking-Naturals-Madeline-Freeman-ebook/dp/B005GSESJA/

Free:
BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/awaking-madeline-freeman/1104759715?ean=9781492784463
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/awaking-the-naturals-1/id731402049?mt=11


----------



## reweber1965

Can somebody please report me:

FREE AT:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587171&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

NOT FREE AT:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587209&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

Thanks


----------



## reweber1965

Reported:

Madeline Freeman
ClarissaWild
KMatthew
akirimpress
COsenior

Thanks


----------



## JTCochrane

Amazon UK did it again. I am no longer free there. Please help.

Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Max-Gatekeeper-James-Todd-Cochrane-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384807379&sr=8-1&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper

Free: http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/max-and-the-gatekeeper-by-james-todd-cochrane/2940045093439

Hit everyone I could find who wasn't free


----------



## K. P. Alexander

Hi everyone,

Seems Amazon UK decided to revert these two books:

NON-Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4
Free: 



Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1114043300

Non-Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artifice-Episode-K-P-Alexander-ebook/dp/B00DJUZ54E
Free: 



Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1115766805

Much appreciated and thanks.


----------



## JTCochrane

K. P. Alexander said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Seems Amazon UK decided to revert these two books:
> 
> NON-Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artifice-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B00AJ18RQ4
> Free:
> 
> 
> 
> Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1114043300
> 
> Non-Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artifice-Episode-K-P-Alexander-ebook/dp/B00DJUZ54E
> Free:
> 
> 
> 
> Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1115766805
> 
> Much appreciated and thanks.


notified your books.

I still need help. 
Amazon UK did it again. I am no longer free there. Please help.

Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Max-Gatekeeper-James-Todd-Cochrane-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384807379&sr=8-1&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper

Free: http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/max-and-the-gatekeeper-by-james-todd-cochrane/2940045093439


----------



## trublue

Back again 
Will report everyone on thus page and last.
Pls report me. I hope it doesn't take as long as last time.

Thanks

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1

FREE
http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/guardians-the-girl-by-lola-stvil/2940045019897

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/guardians-the-girl-the-guardians-series-book-1

https://itunes.apple.com/.../id572730119...


----------



## reweber1965

Hi,

Can somebody report me please:

FREE AT:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587171&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

NOT FREE AT

http://www.amazon.com.au/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384947641&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

http://www.amazon.ca/Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384947730&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384947730&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

Cheers, will check through and report last page or two.

Thanks


----------



## reweber1965

Have just reported:

trublue
Cristin Harber
JTCochrane
K. P. Alexander
Aya Ling
Boyd
joeyjoejoejr
autumn_s
markecooper
RockyGrede
Alex Jace
T.C. Beckett
James Calbraith
COsenior

Basically, eveybody who wasn't free on the last 2 pages
Cheers


----------



## Aya Ling

Hi,

I'd appreciate some help to get free on the Amazon UK store! I've already reported everyone on this page 

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Princesses-Dont-Get-Fat-ebook/dp/B00AXOP7MY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357527133&sr=8-1

FREE AT:
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Princesses-Dont-Get-Fat-ebook/dp/B00AXOP7MY/ref=la_B00FS0WX2U_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1382924477&sr=1-1

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id731442421

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/princesses-dont-get-fat-aya-ling/1117236238?ean=2940045344227

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Princesses-Dont-Get-Fat/book-SWSyi0aSp0CmdDlQMUA6rg/page1.html?s=6WHCGs2gu0u8fRIzZgnfJA&r=1


----------



## Adrian Howell

First time trying for permafree, please report me 

NOT FREE Here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM1H5PK

FREE Here:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id687745060

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Wild-born-Psionic-Pentalogy-1/book-vFWjCvbAwUuqSP3CxwUEaw/page1.html
(I'm not 100% sure the KOBO link is correct because I'm in Japan and every time I try to check the link it automatically reroutes me to the Japanese site, but this is the link provided to me by D2D.)

Going back and reporting the last two pages now.


----------



## JTCochrane

Reported everyone again.

I still need help. 
Amazon UK did it again. I am no longer free there.

Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Max-Gatekeeper-James-Todd-Cochrane-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384807379&sr=8-1&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper

Free: http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/max-and-the-gatekeeper-by-james-todd-cochrane/2940045093439

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/max-and-the-gatekeeper/id580785352?mt=11

Free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper/book-6DStvSVgCE--Q4gLebwzIA/page1.html


----------



## pwtucker

Hey guys,

Thanks for the help with the previous book. It's now free on Amazon US. Can you help me make it free on the UK site, as well as work on this new book?

Dreams of Desire
Free: http://www.amazon.com/Dreams-Desire-1-Cassie-Wright-ebook/dp/B00GHZ6WX6
Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/dreams-of-desire-1
Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dreams-Desire-1-Cassie-Wright-ebook/dp/B00GHZ6WX6/

Trials of the Woodsman
Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/books/The-Trials-of-the-Woodsman/voUfrhLBjEOeK65J85Otpw
Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Trials-Woodsman-Cassie-Wright-ebook/dp/B00GO43SSM
Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Trials-Woodsman-Cassie-Wright-ebook/dp/B00GO43SSM/\

Edit: Gone back over about 15 or so folks. Hope that helps!

@trublue: your itunes link doesn't work!
@madeline: love your cover!


----------



## JTCochrane

Still trying. Reported those still not free again.



JTCochrane said:


> Reported everyone again.
> 
> I still need help.
> Amazon UK did it again. I am no longer free there.
> 
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Max-Gatekeeper-James-Todd-Cochrane-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384807379&sr=8-1&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper
> 
> Free: http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/max-and-the-gatekeeper-by-james-todd-cochrane/2940045093439
> 
> Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/max-and-the-gatekeeper/id580785352?mt=11
> 
> Free: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper/book-6DStvSVgCE--Q4gLebwzIA/page1.html


----------



## JTCochrane

trublue said:


> Back again
> Will report everyone on thus page and last.
> Pls report me. I hope it doesn't take as long as last time.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> NOT FREE
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365232990&sr=1-1
> 
> I'm surprised you want to go free. You are selling really well on the UK site.
> 
> FREE
> http://uk.nook.com/ebooks/guardians-the-girl-by-lola-stvil/2940045019897
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/guardians-the-girl-the-guardians-series-book-1
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/.../id572730119...


----------



## akirimpress

Just got done reporting all those not free in previous post. Still some help getting this one free. Any help would be great! 

Amazon Not Free

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BGHSW4W/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0C1VBGHFH6R1ZWFZV18F&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083502&pf_rd_i=507846

Itunes Free

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/murders-at-gabriels-trails/id733501505?mt=11

Kobo Free
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/murders-at-gabriel-s-trails-an-alexis-bain-love-story

Thanks!


----------



## Meir

Hi everyone,
Any help you guys can provide in reporting my books to Amazon for free matching is greatly appreciated. Thank you!

Book 1:
Not Free (Amazon)
http://www.amazon.com/Small-Business-Management-Essential-Ingredients-ebook/dp/B00FV5TZDW
Free (Barnes and Noble)
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/small-business-management-meir-liraz/1117251668

Book 2:
Not Free (Amazon)
http://www.amazon.com/Forex-Beginners-Trading-Currency-Strategies-ebook/dp/B00FCZNBSG/
Free (Barnes and Noble)
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/forex-for-beginners-james-stuart/1117028697


----------



## Thomas Norwood

Hi everyone,

Please help make my book free 

Here is the Amazon link (NOT FREE):

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GOZ3NC2

And here is the B&N link (FREE):

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-last-reader-thomas-norwood/1117475734

Thanks for your help!

Tom.


----------



## E.T.

Just did everyone since my last post on page 118. What a blast! 

@Jamie Klaire: the B&N link to Spying On My Roommate didn't work. This is the correct one: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/spying-on-my-roommate-jamie-klaire/1117250271?ean=2940045361576

@Cristin Harber: same - here is the correct link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-titan-series-cristin-harber/1117243452?ean=2940045415125

Need help myself with this one:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Straight-As-Part-Elizabeth-Thorn-ebook/dp/B00G2X33M6/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_29?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1385107740&sr=1-29

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/straight-as-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1117351941?ean=2940045403771

Many thanks for those willing to help out.


----------



## 68564

Lost free in the UK again 

not free Amazon UK -> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Enemy-Lost-Tales-Power-ebook/dp/B004CFAP22/ref=tmm_kin_title_0

Free Amazon USA -> http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Lost-Tales-Power-ebook/dp/B004CFAP22/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=1-1&qid=1358375039

Free Apple -> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lost-tales-of-power/id410929004?mt=11

Free B&N -> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-lost-tales-of-power-volume-i-vincent-trigili/1110283495?ean=2940011145001

Free Kobo -> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-enemy-of-an-enemy


----------



## 69959

*It's free now - thanks!!*

UK NOT FREE - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00EZ48TYG/

US FREE - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EZ48TYG

Kobo FREE - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fallen-34

Apple FREE - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id699250889

Thank you! Will go back through the thread and report books not already free.


----------



## akirimpress

Reported everyone not free on the last two pages. Hopefully I can get the favor returned. Thanks guys.

Amazon Not Free

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BGHSW4W/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0C1VBGHFH6R1ZWFZV18F&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083502&pf_rd_i=507846

Itunes Free

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/murders-at-gabriels-trails/id733501505?mt=11

Kobo Free
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/murders-at-gabriel-s-trails-an-alexis-bain-love-story

Thanks!


----------



## Madeline Freeman

Hi, all. I'm caught up since my last post. Thanks for your help!

Not Free: 
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Awaking-Naturals-Madeline-Freeman-ebook/dp/B005GSESJA/

Free:
BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/awaking-madeline-freeman/1104759715?ean=9781492784463
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/awaking-the-naturals-1/id731402049?mt=11
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/awaking-the-naturals-book-1


----------



## Adrian Howell

In just three days, I went perma-free... in Canada! Now, don't get me wrong, I love Canada, but Amazon.ca isn't exactly the center of the Kindle market. Still, it's a start. 

Still trying to get perma-free on .COM and .UK. Reported everyone since my last post.

*NOT FREE Here:*
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM1H5PK
Amazon.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AM1H5PK

*FREE Here:*
ITUNES: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id687745060
AMAZON.CA: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00AM1H5PK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1XMT4ZX2VN9Y8HXR0RF0&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1629757382&pf_rd_i=915398
KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Wild-born-Psionic-Pentalogy-1/book-vFWjCvbAwUuqSP3CxwUEaw/page1.html
(I'm not 100% sure the KOBO link is correct because I'm in Japan and every time I try to check the link it automatically reroutes me to the Japanese site, but this is the link provided to me by D2D.)

Thanks for your continuing help!


----------



## David J Normoyle

Thanks in advance for your help. Will go back now and start reporting.

*Not Free:* 
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GTQ2CKK
AmazonUK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GTQ2CKK/

*Free:*
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-cruel-path


----------



## johnaburks

Working back through the last couple of pages. Here's one for me:

Not Free:
US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005NIXW22
UK - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005NIXW22

Free:
Kobo -http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/flesh-worn-stone
iTunes -https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/flesh-worn-stone/id513150303?ls=1&mt=11

Thanks for the help and good luck everyone!


----------



## JTCochrane

Mine is free again in the UK.  Thank you so much for your help.

I reported everyone who wasn't free again.  Good luck.


----------



## Philip Gibson

When your books are 'permafree', does that mean they are permanently free - as in forever and can't be taken out of that status?


----------



## KMatthew

Philip Gibson said:


> When your books are 'permafree', does that mean they are permanently free - as in forever and can't be taken out of that status?


No. If you change the price on Barnes & Noble and other retailers to where the book is no longer free, Amazon will change the price to take your book out of permafree as well. Permafree is just a term that's used to indicate that a book is free on Amazon but not in the Select program.


----------



## Adrian Howell

Thanks so much everyone! Went perma-free on Amazon.com today! Still trying to get perma-free on .UK.

NOT FREE Here:
Amazon.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AM1H5PK

FREE Here:
ITUNES: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id687745060
AMAZON.COM: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM1H5PK
AMAZON.CA: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00AM1H5PK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1XMT4ZX2VN9Y8HXR0RF0&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1629757382&pf_rd_i=915398
KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Wild-born-Psionic-Pentalogy-1/book-vFWjCvbAwUuqSP3CxwUEaw/page1.html
(I'm not 100% sure the KOBO link is correct because I'm in Japan and every time I try to check the link it automatically reroutes me to the Japanese site, but this is the link provided to me by D2D.)

Going back to report anyone not free now


----------



## Aya Ling

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who reported (finally I'm free in the UK!) and to share a few tips that worked for me:

1. When I set my book to free in Kobo and Smashwords, nothing happened, but when it went free on Apple, Amazon price-matched, but only on the US site. My book wasn't on B&N (takes a long time through Smashwords), so it's not necessary to be free on b&N to get free.
2. I didn't go free in the UK until I asked a UK friend to help. So if you're trying to go free on Amazon UK, it may be more efficient to get someone in the UK to report it.

Going back to report on people on this page


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

Joseph J Bailey said:


> I have gone through the current list to date.
> 
> Please help me free _Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_!
> 
> FREE on iTunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREE on Kobo:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mulogo-s-treatise-on-wizardry
> 
> NOT FREE on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Mulogos-Treatise-Wizardry-Exceptional-ebook/dp/B00ATROASW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1380758934&sr=1-1&keywords=joseph+j+bailey
> 
> Many thanks to all and best of luck getting free!


I'm still trying to make _Mulogo's Treatise_ free.

Any help is much appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## 69959

Thanks to all who helped with getting Fallen free in the UK! I'll keep working through the thread to help everyone out!


----------



## LadyCeleste

Please help make my two books free. I have had it reported several times, but amazon won't price match it.

Amazon link

http://www.amazon.com/Fast-Walkers-Prelude-Dead-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00GJTUWFE/ref=la_B00C2ENWGQ_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1385517685&sr=1-6

FREE ON ITUNES

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fast-walkers-prelude/id740384191?mt=11

FREE ON KOBO

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fast-walkers-prelude

Second Book

Amazon Link

http://www.amazon.com/Zombies-Ate-Cat-Erica-Raine-ebook/dp/B00GK865PU/ref=la_B00C2ENWGQ_1_12?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1385518070&sr=1-12

FREE ON ITUNES

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/zombies-ate-my-cat/id740982726?mt=11

FREE ON KOBO

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/zombies-ate-my-cat

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## TerryMcmillon

My book is free on both Apple and Kobo, needs free on Amazon

Amazon Link

http://www.amazon.com/League-Legends-Guide-Escape-Hell-ebook/dp/B00GK51BHK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1385518502&sr=1-1&keywords=league+of+legends+guide+elo+hell

FREE ON APPLE

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/league-legends-guide-how-to/id741012233?mt=11

FREE ON KOBO

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/league-of-legends-guide-how-to-escape-elo-hell

Would love any help!


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## pwtucker

Hello,

Still not perma-free on Amazon. Feels like I've been waiting for ages! Any help appreciated.

*Free:* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-trials-of-the-woodsman-cassie-wright/1117405621?ean=2940045448598
*Free:* http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-trials-of-the-woodsman

*Not Free:* http://www.amazon.com/Trials-Woodsman-Cassie-Wright-ebook/dp/B00GO43SSM/

Many thanks, will work on clicking everybody else's links again!


----------



## Faye Hunter

Hi Everyone
Would love some help getting my book free on Amazon.

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/a-tease
Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id666047842

It is also free on ARe, Smashwords and GooglePlay would it help to include those links too? I haven't done this before. 

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/B00DLGQ5IQ/
Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/B00DLGQ5IQ/
Not free: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/B00DLGQ5IQ/

I hope I did this correctly, I will go back and report other books now. Thanks


----------



## JamieCampbell

Please help make Ignite free :

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ignite-jamie-campbell/1117475802?ean=2940045442619

Not Free:

US: http://www.amazon.com/Ignite-Project-Integrate-Series-Campbell-ebook/dp/B00GXU554M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385690827&sr=8-1&keywords=ignite+by+jamie+campbell

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ignite-Project-Integrate-Jamie-Campbell-ebook/dp/B00GXU554M/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1385691306&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=ignite+by+jamie+campbell

AUS: http://www.amazon.com.au/Ignite-Project-Integrate-Series-Campbell-ebook/dp/B00GXU554M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385691341&sr=8-1&keywords=ignite+by+jamie+campbell


----------



## 60865

Fay I tried but the link you give for amazon.com doesn't work

"Looking for something? 
We're sorry. The Web address you entered is not a functioning page on our site"



Faye Hunter said:


> Hi Everyone
> Would love some help getting my book free on Amazon.
> 
> Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/a-tease
> Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id666047842
> 
> It is also free on ARe, Smashwords and GooglePlay would it help to include those links too? I haven't done this before.
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/B00DLGQ5IQ/
> Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/B00DLGQ5IQ/
> Not free: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/B00DLGQ5IQ/
> 
> I hope I did this correctly, I will go back and report other books now. Thanks


----------



## Alex Jace

I can see the value of permafree in the fact that one of my bundles is outselling the other by a factor of four, so let's try another push to go permafree for LOSS OF CONTROL:

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Loss-of-Control-Falling-ebook/dp/B00E7IW0P4/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1375483321&sr=1-1
Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loss-of-Control-Falling-ebook/dp/B00E7IW0P4/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1375483393&sr=8-7
Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/loss-of-control-alex-jace/1116335935?ean=2940045189255
Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/loss-of-control-falling-1/id689824627?mt=11&uo=4

I'll work backward again over the last few pages helping to report people as free. Thanks very much!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Hi there!
I'm going to report free the recent few pages and would really appreciate your help to make _When Girlfriends Make Choices_ free.

Thank you so much! 

NOT free: http://www.amazon.com/When-Girlfriends-Make-Choices-Savannah-ebook/dp/B00B1ASC26
NOT free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/When-Girlfriends-Make-Choices-Savannah-ebook/dp/B00B1ASC26
Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/when-girlfriends-make-choices
Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/when-girlfriends-make-choices/id677669679?mt=11


----------



## Faye Hunter

Olivia - Lady_O said:


> Fay I tried but the link you give for amazon.com doesn't work
> 
> "Looking for something?
> We're sorry. The Web address you entered is not a functioning page on our site"


Oops, sorry there was a typo in there. These should work:

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/a-tease
Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id666047842

It is also free on ARe, Smashwords and GooglePlay would it help to include those links too?

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DLGQ5IQ/
Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DLGQ5IQ/
Not free: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00DLGQ5IQ/


----------



## LadyCeleste

STILL NOT free on AMAZON.US AS OF 12/10/2013 they HATE ME!

Amazon link NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.com/Fast-Walkers-Prelude-Dead-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00GJTUWFE/ref=la_B00C2ENWGQ_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1385517685&sr=1-6

FREE ON ITUNES

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fast-walkers-prelude/id740384191?mt=11

FREE ON KOBO

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fast-walkers-prelude

Second Book

Amazon Link NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.com/Zombies-Ate-Cat-Erica-Raine-ebook/dp/B00GK865PU/ref=la_B00C2ENWGQ_1_12?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1385518070&sr=1-12

FREE ON ITUNES

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/zombies-ate-my-cat/id740982726?mt=11

FREE ON KOBO

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/zombies-ate-my-cat

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## MajesticMonkey

I did everyone that still needed help in the last 3 pages. Thanks!!

*Not Free:*
http://www.amazon.com/Heaven-Earth-Simple-Secrets-Happiness-ebook/dp/B00GT5MUC6/

*Free:*
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/heaven-on-earth-timothy-mckinney/1117497392?ean=2940045448291


----------



## OliviaF

Hi guys! I've started going through the posts of others that need help, and I'd appreciate some help too 

My first book has actually already gone free on the Amazon Canada store, but not Amazon US or any others.

*NOT free* (If you can do others in addition to the US store, then please do, but that's the one I'm working towards first  )
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0072JRWW6/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0072JRWW6/
http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B0072JRWW6/
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0072JRWW6/
http://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B0072JRWW6/
http://www.amazon.in/dp/B0072JRWW6/

*FREE:*
Amazon Canada http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0072JRWW6/
Itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id628505038
Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-wicked-game-a-wicked-game-novel-1
All Romance https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-thewickedgame-1146449-160.html
OmniLit https://www.omnilit.com/product-thewickedgame-1146449-160.html
Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/248089


----------



## Faye Hunter

Olivia, I just looked and you are Free on Amazon.com


----------



## Adrian Howell

Reported everyone not free since my last post. Still trying to get free on UK.

Still NOT FREE Here:
Amazon.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AM1H5PK

FREE Here:
ITUNES: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id687745060
AMAZON.COM: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM1H5PK
AMAZON.CA: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00AM1H5PK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1XMT4ZX2VN9Y8HXR0RF0&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1629757382&pf_rd_i=915398
KOBO: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Wild-born-Psionic-Pentalogy-1/book-vFWjCvbAwUuqSP3CxwUEaw/page1.html
(I'm not 100% sure the KOBO link is correct because I'm in Japan and every time I try to check the link it automatically reroutes me to the Japanese site, but this is the link provided to me by D2D.)


----------



## OliviaF

Faye Hunter said:


> Olivia, I just looked and you are Free on Amazon.com


Weird. It's still showing $0.99 for me in the US :/ What country are you looking from? I was told that can make a difference.


----------



## Faye Hunter

Ah, that's probably it, I am in Canada and it is free here, so it must be showing me the Canadian price even though I am on the .com


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

I'm trying to make _The Invisible Thieves_ free. I've gone back through the last couple pages and reported all those books.

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BIBE4AW

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-invisible-thieves


----------



## OliviaF

Faye Hunter said:


> Ah, that's probably it, I am in Canada and it is free here, so it must be showing me the Canadian price even though I am on the .com


Ah! Thanks for checking!


----------



## Madeline Freeman

Been trying to get it free on Amazon for the last month. 

I'm caught up since my last post. Thanks for your help!

Not Free: 
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Awaking-Naturals-Madeline-Freeman-ebook/dp/B005GSESJA/

Free:
BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/awaking-madeline-freeman/1104759715?ean=9781492784463
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/awaking-the-naturals-1/id731402049?mt=11
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/awaking-the-naturals-book-1


----------



## Savannah_Page

I've alerted free the last 5 pages for those who haven't had the good fortune of going free yet.

Would greatly appreciate some help with one of my books. Thank you and good luck!!

*NOT FREE:* http://www.amazon.com/When-Girlfriends-Make-Choices-Savannah-ebook/dp/B00B1ASC26

*FREE:* http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/when-girlfriends-make-choices/id677669679?mt=11
*FREE:* http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/when-girlfriends-make-choices


----------



## Raquel Lyon

My book has suddenly gone back to paid on Amazon UK  I would really appreciate a few reports to restore its free status.

Not free: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C0YIZ0Q

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/foxblood-0-raquel-lyon/1116264175?ean=2940045161282

Will go back through the thread while I'm having my tea and get some reports made.


----------



## Faye Hunter

I'm in Canada and I know Amazon.ca has my book for free, but the problem is that now whenever I look on Amazon.com it is showing free for me there too. But I am not sure if it is actually free. Could someone in the States do me a huge favor and check to see if this is free?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DLGQ5IQ/

thanks!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Got ya, KRG. And yup, you're doing this right. 

Faye, unfortunately I still see you're priced at 99cents on .com. Crossing my fingers (and alerting of freebie) for you!


----------



## O_o

Thanks Savannah!


----------



## Faye Hunter

Thanks Savannah!


----------



## AndiAlexander

*NOT FREE:* http://www.amazon.com/Always-Amanda-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00E89DV6O/

*FREE:* https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id680838970
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-alwaysamandaalphamaleeroticromance-1300434-149.html
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/342065

Thank you!!


----------



## KMatthew

Is anyone else having issues getting price matched in the US? I swear, after only a week of being published, my books are going free in the UK, but not in the US. I have a book that's been out for over a month in the US. Every time I submit it, it goes free for a total of 1 download and then reverts back to paid.


----------



## Jenna Bernel

Hi Everyone,

My book just went free today on Kindle.  Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## Alex D

Hi all,

I'd be HUGELY grateful if you could spare a second to make my book free  I've just done reports for the last 10 entries here.

Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/Literary-lesbian-erotica-Alexandra-Delancey-ebook/dp/B00EBJ5DHQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386163643&sr=1-1&keywords=putana


Free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/putana-alexandra-delancey/1116336190?ean=2940045190763

Thanks so much!

Alex


----------



## michaelabayomi

Hello everyone.

I'm still waiting for my book, The Journey (Guardians, #1), to be made free. Could really use all the help I can get.

Here is the book on Amazon:

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RDPNTU
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008RDPNTU

And it is currently free over here:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000020439

I'll be making my way through the thread, and reporting for others like me. Much appreciated.


----------



## Amanda Heartley

Hi Folks!

My book is free in the USA but not the UK. It was for a while tho, and If yall could help me out, I would sure appreciate it! I will sure reciprocate the help!

UK link to Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Audition-Southern-Belles-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00DQJ9SMS

Free amazon USA: http://www.amazon.com/Audition-Southern-Belles-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00DQJ9SMS

Free here when I click on UK it takes me to .com 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/audition-amanda-heartley/1116813380?ean=2940045239943

Free here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/audition-southern-belles-1/id697054301?mt=11

Thanks to all of y'all!! 
I'm off to report your books as well!

Amanda XOXO


----------



## Amanda Heartley

Guardians done
5 twists done
Putana done
Ride to Save King done
The Secret Trinity done
Dead Town Angel done
Invisible Thieves done
I tried to do Always Amanda, but I couldn't get the site to come up. will try again later and  then get to the previous page.

Thanks for all your help! 

Okay, I have reported all the not free ones on the last few pages so any and all help is appreciated!

Thanks XOXO


----------



## Error404

Alright, got everyone in the last two pages and I've gone a book that needs some love.

Not Free:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GOJ05P6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GOJ05P6

Free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id751421128
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/phantom-touch-1-mac-flynn/1117405413?ean=2940045437264


----------



## Fast Typist

Please help if you can.

Here is is on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Dreaming-Boss-Beverly-Farr-ebook/dp/B00FO8HW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1386249522&sr=8-7&keywords=beverly+farr

Here it is free on Barnes and Noble. Thank you.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dreaming-of-the-boss-beverly-farr/1117138461?ean=2940045324977


----------



## LanaAxe

I have a new one and would appreciate anyone helping me to report it.

Edit: Removed my links because they are posted below and I don't want to create duplicates. 

I will search the posts above and report all those that aren't yet free. Thanks!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Took care of everyone since my last post. I have a couple more free links now.

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BIBE4AW

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-invisible-thieves
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/289054
http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/123192/The-Invisible-Thieves


----------



## ponnsabra

12/17/2013 Thanks everyone! It's finally free today. I think emailing helped. But this was their reply a few hours after submitting:

Hello,

Thank you for your information on pricing. From time to time, we may match free promotions on other sales channels, but we retain discretion over our retail prices.

In the future, you can let us know about lower prices through our website by clicking the link to "Tell us about a lower price" under the "Product Details" section for your title. Please be sure to specify all of the websites which are selling the book at a lower price.

I hope this is helpful to you. Thanks for using Amazon KDP.

Thanks for any and all help! I submitted to Smashwords nearly a month ago, and thought I could get it free during this time, but I guess I really do need some help.

I'll reciprocate starting with the one above me and below. We're a family of co-authors for kids nonfiction: myself and 3 tween daughters 13, 12 and 10 yo.

*Amazon [NOT FREE]
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GCMFWSA

[FREE]
BN.com http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/kids-making-money-online-ponn-sabra/1117444187?ean=2940045422741
Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/375050
NEW (12/12) Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Kids-Making-Money-Online-12/book-i5MwI4qnjEGs_fRC3g5BUQ/page1.html?s=UHO1de0rck-Z3Y04Qa4TqA&r=1
NEW (12/12) Apple iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/kids-making-money-online-12/id750042526?mt=11
Our website http://bitkidz.com/kidsmakemoney*

Thanks so much again!

UPDATE: 12/12 we've been submitting as many posts above and below us as we can. hoping to get some traction on mine. I'm taking some advise below, like changing my price today so amazon will crawl, I added iTunes and Kobo's links which just came live, and emailing KDP now. Really hoping to get a free promo before the holidays.

Any other helpful advise?


----------



## E.T.

Still need help with this one:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Straight-As-Part-Elizabeth-Thorn-ebook/dp/B00G2X33M6/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_29?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1385107740&sr=1-29

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/straight-as-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1117351941?ean=2940045403771

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/straight-a-s-part-1

Will do some more myself later today. Thank you in advance for all the help.


----------



## Savannah_Page

I just got everyone since my last post. Jenna, you're free!  

And I wanted to say thank you SO much for helping me get my title free. I was all-panic since I have an advertising spot booked for a freebie very soon. As always, the authors here at Kboards rock. THANK YOU!!!

For those who have been trying for a while, perhaps what might help is contacting KDP through their Contact Us page. I did that and the first response wasn't the most helpful (kind of a "yeah, yeah, we may get to making you free"), then I wrote back straight away and mentioned that I have an ad spot that will be useless if Amazon can't price-match, etc, etc. Their next response was far more helpful, and within 24 hours the title went free on .com and .au and about 2 days after that .co.uk.


----------



## johnaburks

How long does it typically take for this to work out? And is BN a requirement for Amazon to price match? Thanks for the help and info.

Not Free - US http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005NIXW22
- UK https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005NIXW22

Free
Kobo -http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/flesh-worn-stone
iTunes -https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/flesh-worn-stone/id513150303?ls=1&mt=11
Google Play - https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=WKwdAgAAQBAJ


----------



## Quiss

I'm ready to make the leap! (Hold me, I'm scared)

Please report me!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EXV57LO

Free at
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/383188
and
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/sky-hunter-1


----------



## Jenna Bernel

Hello Again,

Thanks so much for helping me get my book free on Amazon U.S. I have posted the proper links below as I am now trying to get it free on Amazon U.K. as well. If you could help me out once again I'd really appreciate it and I am happy to return the favor. Fingers crossed!

Amazon U.K. (not free yet):
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007ZFDTWE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1YDHXK4WVR33KCFCRZCC&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=430153987&pf_rd_i=468294

Nook link (free): 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-secret-trinity-jenna-bernel/1113727395?ean=2940045115551

Kobo link (free):
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-secret-trinity-unearth


----------



## Adrian Howell

Thank you all for helping!
My book is now free on both .COM and .UK!
Going back and reporting everyone since my last post again.


----------



## Quiss

Adrian Howell said:


> Thank you all for helping!
> My book is now free on both .COM and .UK!


How long did it take you to get free at .com?


----------



## Adrian Howell

Quiss said:


> How long did it take you to get free at .com?


COM went free for me in less than a week, I think. UK was really stubborn. But it varies: some people say it takes them months to go free on COM.


----------



## Quiss

Adrian Howell said:


> But it varies: some people say it takes them months to go free on COM.


Gah! I've paid for some promos early January! 
Can I report myself? Now I'm going to be freaking out for the next couple of weeks, for sure.

Please report me!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EXV57LO

Free at
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/383188
and
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/sky-hunter-1
or even
http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/123172/Sky-Hunter


----------



## Redacted1111

Sometimes sending KDP a quick note with your free links helps. I did that with a book and it was free about a day later.
Or raise your price so Amazon's spiders will crawl the internet. I've heard that works well.


----------



## pamray83

The first episode of my suspense/crime series, $IN, is FREE at Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/in-3

Could a few nice people report that to Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GYHDLWW/?tag=kbpst-20

I'd really appreciate it!

Now I'm off to report some of yours!


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## LanaAxe

It seems like they're taking longer this time to price match me. I'll report a few pages back any that aren't free.

Here are my links:

Amazon (not free): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H3P4EF2

Sony (free): https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/lana-axe/beyond-the-wildlands/_/R-400000000000001164991

Thank you!


----------



## Quiss

Trinity Night said:


> Sometimes sending KDP a quick note with your free links helps. I did that with a book and it was free about a day later.
> Or raise your price so Amazon's spiders will crawl the internet. I've heard that works well.


I've been fiddling with the price to "jiggle the handle". No joy.

Does it actually work to send KDP a note? Would save everyone a lot of clicking! 
I'm afraid they'll say "No soup for you. Back of the line!"


----------



## Redacted1111

Quiss said:


> Does it actually work to send KDP a note? Would save everyone a lot of clicking!


It worked for me, but I also had a lot of people reporting. They'll most likely just send you a standard form letter.


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

Help me set "Seduced by a Dandy" free!

It is FREE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/seduced-by-a-dandy-a-gay-victorian-romance-and-erotic-novelette-lady-tl-jennings/1117443958?ean=2940045420617

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/371365






but NOT FREE: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006V5GWUA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006V5GWUA

I've reported all stories for the last two pages. Best of luck to everybody!


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## hs

Can you help make this anthology free on Amazon?

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H0NK3WA

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/through-a-tangled-wood-jamie-campbell/1117650659
Free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/383355

Thanks!


----------



## StrokerChase

*Free:*

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/chosen-val-love/1117264400?ean=2940045352987

*Not Free:*

http://www.amazon.com/Chosen-Rap-Superstar-Val-Love-ebook/dp/B00G04YP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386772527&sr=1-1

Thanks  Going through now.


----------



## Quiss

I've clicked and snitched.

I could use a few more clicks, too, pretty please with cupcakes

Please report me!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EXV57LO

Free at
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/383188
and
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/sky-hunter-1


----------



## Edward Lake

Hello everyone.

I need your help to MAKE IT FREE for our friends in the UK.

Here is the link to the book in the B&N UK store. Please help me report them on Amazon UK. I searched Apple UK and Kobo UK on Google but couldn't find the websites.

http://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-mamluks-edward-lake/1117652242?ean=2940045480420

And here is the Amazon UK link to my book. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00EYI8I08

All the best,

Edward


----------



## LanaAxe

I have a new link for mine:

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/beyond-the-wildlands/id766072018?mt=11

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H3P4EF2

Let's see if they match itunes faster than Sony. I'll get everyone from the last few pages. Thank you!


----------



## Redacted1111

Trying to get the first book in my new series to go free.

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shifter-witch-on-hell-s-road-book-one

Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=Uz5HAgAAQBAJ

Free: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/384741

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Shifter-Witch-Hells-Road-Book-ebook/dp/B00H3U2Y86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386823909&sr=8-1&keywords=B00H3U2Y86

I'm going to report everything that hasn't gone free tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

All caught up. I finally got a free link from B & N, so that's added to my list.

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BIBE4AW

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-invisible-thieves-nicholas-andrews/1114668538
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-invisible-thieves
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/289054
http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/123192/The-Invisible-Thieves


----------



## Redacted1111

Reported everyone not free yet back about five pages. Good luck!


----------



## George Applegate

Hi all.

Giving up on .99 for:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FLG6O8A

Free at:




http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/no-return-5

Thanks.


----------



## michaelabayomi

Hello everyone.

It's been more than a month now, and I'm still waiting for The Journey (Guardians, #1) to be price-matched to free. It didn't take remotely as long last time around.

Here are the Amazon links once again:

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RDPNTU
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008RDPNTU

And it is still free over at Kobo:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000020439

I'll report for others like me, and congrats to those who are no longer waiting.


----------



## TaliaQuinn

Longtime lurker, just signed up to the forum to post. Ironic that my first post is a plea to help me make my book free, but hey. Gotta start somewhere, right?

I went through yesterday and clicked on everyone's links, reported the info to Amazon. Will do it again regularly.

My links:

Free at Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/draw-me-in/id779037729

Free at Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/draw-me-in

Not free at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Draw-Me-In-Greenpoint-Artists-ebook/dp/B00H6S6W9W/

(edited on 12/20/13 to add Apple. And no, it's not free yet on Amazon. Hoping the Apple link does the trick!)

Many thanks! I'm looking forward to seeing how permafree does!

Edited on 1/1/14 to add:

The book went free on Amazon.com last week, yay! Still not free on Amazon international sites, boo. Does anyone know how to make that happen? Very frustrating.


----------



## ebjones

Here are several erotic stories I've written (under two pen names) that aren't free at Amazon yet. There are quite a few - many thanks for any and all of your clicks!

I've been through once today to pay it forward 

Free at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/erotica-max-lubin/1117653356?ean=2940045485708
Not free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotica-Ultra-Casting-Confession-Stories-ebook/dp/B00H2XWZAQ/

Free at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bachelor-party-mistake-eb-jones/1117653315?ean=2940045485661
Not free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GYZ8IKO

Free at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/demon-strokes-eb-jones/1117564313?ean=2940045469111
Not free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Demon-Strokes-EB-Jones-ebook/dp/B00GYI3XT2/ref=la_B00BH34PQY_1_11?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386956186&sr=1-11

Free at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/paying-the-babysitter-eb-jones/1117433244?ean=2940045413879
Not free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Paying-Her-Sitter-EB-Jones-ebook/dp/B00E3GZTCG/ref=la_B00BH34PQY_1_24?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386956311&sr=1-24

Free at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/his-submissive-pregnant-brat-eb-jones/1117443979?ean=2940045419932
Not free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/His-Submissive-Pregnant-Brat-Jones-ebook/dp/B00GAC20PU/ref=la_B00BH34PQY_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386956345&sr=1-4

Free at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lusting-after-my-mothers-friend-lexi-eb-jones/1116996072?ean=2940045406437
Not free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Lusting-After-Mothers-Friend-Lexi-ebook/dp/B00FGFF7VQ/ref=la_B00BH34PQY_1_43?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386956395&sr=1-43

Free at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/delicious-bad-secrets-eb-jones/1116978301?ean=2940045407175
Not free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Delicious-Bad-Secrets-EB-Jones-ebook/dp/B00FES74FW/ref=la_B00BH34PQY_1_44?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386956425&sr=1-44

Free at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fertile-virgin-banged-by-a-naval-aviator-eb-jones/1116911484?ean=2940045287876
Not free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Fly-Me-Away-Innocence-Lost-ebook/dp/B00FA04FVK/ref=la_B00BH34PQY_1_25?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386956450&sr=1-25

Free at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/jessicas-bed-eb-jones/1116813344?ean=2940045237048
Not free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Jessicas-Bed-EB-Jones-ebook/dp/B00C78ZY54/ref=la_B00BH34PQY_1_20?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386956508&sr=1-20

Free at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-no-touching-rule-eb-jones/1115766342?ean=2940044565562
Not free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/No-Touching-Rule-Part-One-ebook/dp/B00D45WVKA/ref=la_B00BH34PQY_1_27?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386956556&sr=1-27

Free at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-no-touching-rule-eb-jones/1115836168?ean=2940044593732
Not free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/No-Touching-Rule-Part-One-ebook/dp/B00D45WVKA/ref=la_B00BH34PQY_1_27?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386956606&sr=1-27

Free at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-sexual-liberation-of-the-women-of-sundance-estates-eb-jones/1115566548?ean=2940044564398
Not free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Sexual-Liberation-Women-Sundance-Estates-ebook/dp/B00BILRBSO/ref=la_B00BH34PQY_1_32?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1386956805&sr=1-32

Thanks!
EB


----------



## Quiss

I've gone free for .com
Thank you everyone.  Returning the favour.


----------



## reweber1965

Hi,

Can somebody please report me:

FREE @

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-star-agency

NOT FREE @

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587171&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency
http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587209&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

I'll work through the last couple of pages and report those who aren't yet free during the day.

Thanks


----------



## LadyCeleste

STILL NOT free on AMAZON.US AS OF 12/14/2013 they HATE ME!

Amazon link NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.com/Fast-Walkers-Prelude-Dead-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00GJTUWFE/ref=la_B00C2ENWGQ_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1385517685&sr=1-6

FREE ON ITUNES

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fast-walkers-prelude/id740384191?mt=11

FREE ON KOBO

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fast-walkers-prelude

Second Book

Amazon Link NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.com/Zombies-Ate-Cat-Erica-Raine-ebook/dp/B00GK865PU/ref=la_B00C2ENWGQ_1_12?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1385518070&sr=1-12

FREE ON ITUNES

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/zombies-ate-my-cat/id740982726?mt=11

FREE ON KOBO

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/zombies-ate-my-cat

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## E.T.

I just did everyone after my last post that wasn't free yet. 

@ John A Burks - Maybe dropping that price to 99c will help getting it set to permafree.

@ Michael Abayomi - You may want to update your post with the correct link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-journey-guardians-1 

Still need help with this one:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Straight-As-Part-Elizabeth-Thorn-ebook/dp/B00G2X33M6/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_29?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1385107740&sr=1-29

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/straight-as-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1117351941?ean=2940045403771

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/straight-a-s-part-1

And this one:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Nuns-Learning-New-Tricks-Policy-ebook/dp/B00GXFOW96/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_23?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1387036641&sr=1-23

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/nuns-learning-new-tricks-1-elizabeth-thorn/1117564231?ean=2940045466677

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/nuns-learning-new-tricks-1-a-new-policy

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## reweber1965

Have done all books on this page that were not free.

Thanks


----------



## Mitch Goth

Hey there, I have a book I'm trying to get Amazon to price match to free.

FREE: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/388303

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Parabellum-Brigio-Series-Mitch-Goth-ebook/dp/B00BX0223O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387118576&sr=8-1&keywords=mitch+goth


----------



## Dee J. Stone

Hi. Can you guys help me make my book permafree? Here are the links:

FREE: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/388220

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Twin-Dee-J-Stone-ebook/dp/B00EC2CSEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387207424&sr=8-1&keywords=magic+twin+dee


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Looks like _The Invisible Thieves_ went free today. Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------



## pseymour

Please help me to get my kid's book free.

Amazon (not free):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FZSNSEM

Free here:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/prank-gone-wrong-pj-ryan/1117298952
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id728947747

*I've reported books not free yet for the last several pages and will check back for more.

Thanks so much!

Paula


----------



## BenHale

Hello Everyone,
I am working on making my book free.

Amazon (Not free)
http://www.amazon.com/Elseerian-The-Chronicles-Lumineia-ebook/dp/B00885EW94/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338644960&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Elseerian-The-Chronicles-Lumineia-Draeken-ebook/dp/B00885EW94/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1387470875&sr=8-1

These are the links for where it is free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/elseerian/id763801618?ls=1&mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elseerian-ben-hale/1112806660?ean=2940045459082
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Elseerian-The-Chronicles-Lumineia-The/book-81nfCg8tVE-TgaeZlTJx7Q/page1.html?s=7ibzaGJFo0KMO2Qf06od3A&r=1

I'm glad to find this website. I have been looking for a place to get solid information from others. Also, I am going back through this thread and reporting any that haven't already been made free. Thanks for the help everyone. I am looking forward to returning the favor in the future.


----------



## reweber1965

Hi,

Can people please report me:

FREE @

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-star-agency
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/333566

NOT FREE @

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587171&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency
http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587209&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

Have reported everybody on the last couple of pages who was not free.

Thanks
R.E.Weber


----------



## hs

I have a story that's been free for a month elsewhere, but Amazon still hasn't price matched. Please help!

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Drive-H-S-Stone-ebook/dp/B00EGO1XVG

FREE (B&N): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/drive-h-s-stone/1117444768?ean=2940045428477
FREE (KOBO): http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/drive-22
FREE (SMASHWORDS): https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/376241

Thanks!


----------



## K. P. Alexander

Hi everyone,

Requesting help from any fellow Canucks. Seems that Amazon.ca decided to revert my book back to paid status.

Non-Free: http://www.amazon.ca/Artifice-Episode-K-P-Alexander-ebook/dp/B00DJUZ54E

Free (iTunes): 



Free (B&N): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-k-p-alexander/1115766805?ean=2940044582149

Reported everyone else above. Good luck, and thanks.


----------



## Missy B

I've reported everyone on this page and the one before that still showed a price.

Here's my non-free link:

http://www.amazon.com/Shamelessly-Taken-Den-Sin-Vignette-ebook/dp/B00H6PUTGC

Here's my free link:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shamelessly-taken-melissa-blue/1117650759?ean=2940045477604

Thank you and any help is much appreciated.


----------



## lazloferran

I really want my book Inchoate: (Short Stories Volume I) to be perma-free on Amazon. I want to create a pricing ladder. My book is now free on:

google play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lazlo_Ferran_Inchoate_Short_Stories_Volume_I?id=EalNAgAAQBAJ&hl=en_GB

smashwords.com: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/28624

barns and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/inchoate-lazlo-ferran/1029147123

It is NOT free here on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Inchoate-Short-Stories-Volume-I-ebook/dp/B0038QP8N2/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1386351605&sr=8-9&keywords=lazlo+ferran

I have reported all the other books on this page.


----------



## reweber1965

Hi,

Thanks to everybody who reported me this week, I'm now free on Amazon.com, .in & .ca. Can people please report me for Amazon UK:

FREE @

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/ebook/the-star-agency
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926

NOT FREE @

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374587171&sr=8-1&keywords=the+star+agency

Have reported everybody on the last couple of pages who was not free.

Thanks
R.E.Weber


----------



## BenHale

I have reported the newest ones, and will check back in a couple of days. Does anyone know if reporting it on multiple accounts helps? I could use my wife's Amazon account for extra reporting. I would also appreciate everyone's help reporting mine as well.

Amazon (Not free)
http://amzn.to/NUdJDq

These are the links for where it is free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/elseerian/id763801618?ls=1&mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elseerian-ben-hale/1112806660?ean=2940045459082

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## jdfield

I've just done all the books which are still not free (only 7 or 8, and more UK than US, interestingly) I'd love it if anybody could share my free version
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-water-book-j-d-field/1114312846?ean=2940045492751
with amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Water-Book-1-JD-Field-ebook/dp/B00AROU1YE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1387455613&sr=1-1&keywords=the+water+book
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Water-Book-Volume-1-ebook/dp/B00AROU1YE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1387455632&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Water+Book+%28Volume+1%29

Thanks! And have a lovely Christmas!


----------



## 68564

Catch up again with the .com ones... is there any way that us US people can report the .uk/.ca ones?


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Usually I'm a regular here, but haven't been around in a month - so I'm going back a few pages and will catch back up over the next few weeks ~

Thanks for helping me make mine free, too!

Free at BN - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/101-notes-of-thanksgiving-pauline-creeden/1108178293?ean=2940045473422

Not free at Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/101-Notes-Thanksgiving-God-ebook/dp/B006CPUSUO


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Also - ReWeber - you're already free


----------



## Wansit

I'm ready - time to get this permafree rolling!  I'm going back a few pages to report as well.

FREE 
Kobo - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sworn-to-raise-courtlight-1
iTunes - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/sworn-to-raise/id780599558?mt=11
Google Play - https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Terah_Edun_Sworn_To_Raise?id=ncarAAAAQBAJ

NOT FREE

Amazon.com - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C9VC7AY/

Done: 101 Notes on Thanksgiving, The Water Book, Elseerian, The Star Agency, Inchoate, Shamelessly Taken, Drive, Last Words, Prank Gone Wrong, Magic Twin, Parabellum, Draw Me In, The Journey, Chosen (Note: Artifice is free now,)


----------



## ER Pierce

Just to say my recent experience with price matching:

On the KDP dashboard, bottom right - says contact KDP? If you click that, there is a button that asks what you need. One says "Price Matching". My book went free at Kobo this weekend. I sent amazon a note, with link, they price matched it within 24 hours. Easy peasy.

Thought it might help.


----------



## Dee J. Stone

ER Pierce said:


> Just to say my recent experience with price matching:
> 
> On the KDP dashboard, bottom right - says contact KDP? If you click that, there is a button that asks what you need. One says "Price Matching". My book went free at Kobo this weekend. I sent amazon a note, with link, they price matched it within 24 hours. Easy peasy.
> 
> Thought it might help.


Cool, thanks! I'll try this.

Thanks to all who helped try to make mine free


----------



## E.T.

One of mine went free and many thanks to those who helped out! 

Reported everyone after my last post that wasn't free.

@Mitch Goth and Dee J. Stone - I don't think amazon cares about whether a book is for free at smash.  I still reported both yours for good measure, though.

Still need a little help with this one:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Nuns-Learning-New-Tricks-Policy-ebook/dp/B00GXFOW96/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_23?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1387036641&sr=1-23

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/nuns-learning-new-tricks-1-elizabeth-thorn/1117564231?ean=2940045466677

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/nuns-learning-new-tricks-1-a-new-policy

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Redacted1111

I've sent an email to KDP but I think reporting still helps.

Free http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mesmerized-spellbound-book-one

Not Free http://www.amazon.com/Mesmerized-Spellbound-Book-Trinity-Night-ebook/dp/B00F1QPM06/ref=la_B00F2JI5YC_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1387643789&sr=1-4


----------



## Island Lady

Mcoorlim said:


> Just went free on BN so let's get this free on the 'zon! Thanks for any help.
> 
> Unfree:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H7RBD4Q
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00H7RBD4Q
> 
> Free:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/last-words-michael-coorlim/1117704496?ean=2940045500562 not sure why the cover's not showing up
> http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000201765
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id778300769


Just reported on amazon co.uk

Good to be able to give something back on this board for all the learning.

I've reported a few on co.uk over the last few days but some have gone free, and some have not. I'm assuming that it takes several days?


----------



## maxspencer

I'm trying the perma-free route too so any help is much appreciated.

The details are:

FREE

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ethan-justice-simon-jenner/1116758400?ean=2940045224062
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ethan-justice-origins/id691810154?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ethan-justice-origins

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.com/Ethan-Justice-Origins-ebook/dp/B0087S6AA6/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ethan-Justice-Origins-ebook/dp/B0087S6AA6/

I've reported all the ones I can find that are still showing as paid, ie, Mesmerized, Nuns Learning New Tricks #1, Sworn To Raise: Courtlight #1, 101 Notes of Thanksgiving, The Water Book (Volume 1), Elseerian (The Chronicles of Lumineia: The Second Draeken War #1), Inchoate: (Short Stories Volume I), Drive, Last Words, Prank Gone Wrong, Zombies Ate My Cat, The No Touching Rule -- Part One, Draw Me In (Greenpoint Artists), The Journey (Guardians, #1), Chosen (The Rap Superstar Series #1), and will check back again soon for new ones.

Thank you and Merry Christmas!

Simon


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here and

Thanks ER Pierce - I sent Amazon an email, too!

But, here's my permafree pricematch if anyone can help 

Free at BN - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/101-notes-of-thanksgiving-pauline-creeden/1108178293?ean=2940045473422

Not free at Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/101-Notes-Thanksgiving-God-ebook/dp/B006CPUSUO


----------



## MajesticMonkey

I have reported the last 7 books that weren't free yet. Thanks for helping me make mine free, too!

*Not Free:*
(Amazon) http://www.amazon.com/Heaven-Earth-Simple-Secrets-Happiness-ebook/dp/B00GT5MUC6/

*Free:*
(iTunes) 



(B&N)  [URL=http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/heaven-on-earth-timothy-mckinney/1117497392]http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/heaven-on-earth-timothy-mckinney/1117497392?ean=2940045448291[/url]
(Kobo) http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Heaven-Earth-Simple-Ways-Be/book-cZU7T9NCjEOO7ViFkR7IqA/page1.html


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Hardly anyone to catch up with - and the email to KDP didn't work for me yet :/

So, here's my permafree pricematch if anyone can help 

Free at BN - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/101-notes-of-thanksgiving-pauline-creeden/1108178293?ean=2940045473422

Not free at Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/101-Notes-Thanksgiving-God-ebook/dp/B006CPUSUO


----------



## Wansit

I'm now free on every store except Amazon - I sent them an email yesterday with the standard reply. So here's hoping the Zon will price-match soon.

FREE
BN - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sworn-to-raise-terah-edun/1115083669?ean=2940045531405
Kobo - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sworn-to-raise-courtlight-1
iTunes - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/sworn-to-raise/id780599558?mt=11
Google Play - https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Terah_Edun_Sworn_To_Raise?id=ncarAAAAQBAJ

NOT FREE

Amazon.com - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C9VC7AY/


----------



## Wansit

Merry Christmas!!! I'm FREE.


----------



## lazloferran

Not so fast Wansit.
I just checked yours and it's still priced. They must have changed it back.

I have reported everyone's on the last 2 pages (hope I have helped someone) but mine are still not free  I have heard that Amazon is pretty sensitive to books free at google play so I have added mine there. I am not sure how convincing it is for somebody in UK to report a book priced only in US Amazon.

It also seems that if a customer emails Amazon they are giving $5 vouchers so worth trying that way. Maybe they will get pissed off enough and make mine free soon!

Just for the info, my book is NOT FREE HERE:
http://www.amazon.com/Inchoate-Short-Stories-Volume-I-ebook/dp/B0038QP8N2/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1386351605&sr=8-9&keywords=lazlo+ferran

My book is now free on:
google play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lazlo_Ferran_Inchoate_Short_Stories_Volume_I?id=EalNAgAAQBAJ&hl=en_GB


----------



## Wansit

lazloferran said:


> Not so fast Wansit.
> I just checked yours and it's still priced. They must have changed it back.
> 
> I have reported everyone's on the last 2 pages (hope I have helped someone) but mine are still not free  I have heard that Amazon is pretty sensitive to books free at google play so I have added mine there. I am not sure how convincing it is for somebody in UK to report a book priced only in US Amazon.
> 
> It also seems that if a customer emails Amazon they are giving $5 vouchers so worth trying that way. Maybe they will get p*ssed off enough and make mine free soon!
> 
> Just for the info, my book is NOT FREE HERE:
> http://www.amazon.com/Inchoate-Short-Stories-Volume-I-ebook/dp/B0038QP8N2/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1386351605&sr=8-9&keywords=lazlo+ferran
> 
> My book is now free on:
> google play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lazlo_Ferran_Inchoate_Short_Stories_Volume_I?id=EalNAgAAQBAJ&hl=en_GB


Are you in the US? Because it's free here but it's not free worldwide ughh.

FREE
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C9VC7AY/?tag=viglink126429-20
BN - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sworn-to-raise-terah-edun/1115083669?ean=2940016661742
Kobo - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sworn-to-raise-courtlight-1
iTunes - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/sworn-to-raise/id780599558?mt=11
Google - https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Terah_Edun_Sworn_To_Raise?id=ncarAAAAQBAJ

NOT FREE
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C9VC7AY/
Amazon CA: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00C9VC7AY/


----------



## Island Lady

Wansit, just reported yours at co.uk


----------



## BridgetHollister

Posting and then will work my way through the list. Thank you in advance for all your help!

FREE
https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=EidXAgAAQBAJ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/387318

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HHMQ026
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HHMQ026


----------



## Quiss

So this is weird.
My title has been free now for about two weeks. However, not so in Canada.
Is anyone else getting that?


----------



## Wansit

Quiss said:


> So this is weird.
> My title has been free now for about two weeks. However, not so in Canada.
> Is anyone else getting that?


I'm not free on ANY of the international sites - UK/AU/DE/FR/JP. I know UK was previously a problem for perma-free matching, but do I REALLY have to get Amazon to price-match each country individually? It's not even worth the hassle.


----------



## Quiss

Wansit said:


> I'm not free on ANY of the international sites - UK/AU/DE/FR/JP. I know UK was previously a problem for perma-free matching, but do I REALLY have to get Amazon to price-match each country individually? It's not even worth the hassle.


The others went free for me within a few days of the US. I've even had downloads in Brazil.
After a strong December start in Canada it's been crickets there, and no permafree. If I wasn't living here I'd say those Canucks are permanently frozen over.


----------



## Wansit

Quiss said:


> The others went free for me within a few days of the US. I've even had downloads in Brazil.
> After a strong December start in Canada it's been crickets there, and no permafree. If I wasn't living here I'd say those Canucks are permanently frozen over.


Ahhh okay, I went free yesterday. Will wait it out then.


----------



## Jennah Scott

I need help making the first in my serial free.

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-beginning-18
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-thebeginningkaarina039ssecretbook1-1278376-143.html

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EUI4D2E
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EUI4D2E
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00EUI4D2E

Thanks!


----------



## J.S. Harper

I will be working through the list

Tangled Beautiful

FREE
Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/tangled-beautiful-part-1-trouble-with-triangles-series-contemporary-erotica
BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tangled-beautiful-js-harper/1117447220?ean=2940045431392

NOT FREE
AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GKMYPQM
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GKMYPQM

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Holiday Breakup

FREE
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/holiday-breakup-part-1-the-holiday-series

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GXMVHHO
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GXMVHHO


----------



## Incognita

I reported everything that still needed it on the last two pages.

I need help with my paranormal romance novella.

FREE:




http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/playing-with-fire-64

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F5FV6E4

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Thomas Norwood

Please help with this one if you can:

FREE:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-last-reader-thomas-norwood/1117475734
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Thomas_Norwood_The_Last_Reader?id=6r4bAgAAQBAJ

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Reader-Perfectible-Animals-Extras-ebook/dp/B00GOZ3NC2

Thanks for your help


----------



## Mitch Goth

I've got one book I'm looking to get on permafree on Amazon. I've got it up on smashwords and need all the help I can get! Thanks!!

Free: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/388303

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Parabellum-Brigio-Mitch-Goth-ebook/dp/B00BX0223O


----------



## StraightNoChaser

Hi. New member here and I'd love to help out any way I can, so I figured I'd start with this thread. Um, totally paranoid newb question, but, everyone just uses their regular amazon account to report the freebies right? Cuz I'd hate to get my KDP account flagged or locked out for being in some indie author make it free conspiracy


----------



## NRWick

Hi all!

I've gone through and reported the freebies and ask kindly for your help on getting my YA novel free on Amazon. Thank you all!

Free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/land-of-no-angels





Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/Land-Angels-Dark-Ascension-Book-ebook/dp/B0054E2F32/


----------



## Duane Gundrum

No matter what I do, I can't seem to get The Beast of Begmire free on either Amazon or B&N. It's listed here on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Beast-Begmire-Tales-Reagul-ebook/dp/B00HJCNWTI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1388466832&sr=8-3&keywords=duane+gundrum

It's listed free on Google Play, here: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Duane_Gundrum_The_Beast_of_Begmire?id=3o5vAgAAQBAJ&hl=en


----------



## theaatkinson

gone down a ways and posting my free request.

free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/seeds-soul-supernatural-fantasy/id607873613?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/seeds-of-the-soul-1

not free
http://www.amazon.com/Seeds-fantasy-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B008RDRDKC/

many thanks


----------



## theaatkinson

mind adding a second book for me?

Free
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-atlantic-is-a-woman-to-ride

not free
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NP1KP8


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please make free. 

*Free on Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/cy/book/lisa-always-has-fallen-theres/id728781585?mt=11

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Always-Fallen-theres-Tentacle-Encounters-ebook/dp/B00FK4Z042/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## theaatkinson

gotcha edward


----------



## franksergeant

I would like Stormy Night to be free on Amazon:

*Not Free on Amazon*:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008P5MGPY

*Free on Apple*
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/stormy-night/id603720082

(If I type in the above link, I go to the page with no problem, but if
I click on it in the Kindle Boards preview, somehow the link is
corrupted, with the leading "https" changed to "itmss". If that
happens to you, please just correct the link in your web browser and
try again.)

I have just reported all 18 of the non-free books on the last two
pages:

- Lisa Always has Fallen by Edward Naughty

- The Atlantic is a Woman to Ride by Thea Atkinson

- Seeds of the Soul by Thea Atkinson

- The Beast of Begmire by Duane Gundrum

- Land of No Anges by N.R. Wick

- Parabellum by Mitch Goth

- The Last Reader by Thomas Norwood

- Playing With Fire by Christine Pope

- Tangled Beautiful by J.S. Harper

- Holiday Breakup by J.S. Harper

- The Beginning (Kaarina's Secret) by Jennah Scott

- Breaking Rule Seven by Bridget Hollister

- Heaven on Earth by Timothy McKenney

- Nuns Learning New Tricks #1 by Elizabeth Thorn

- The Water Book by Jd Field

- Elseerian by Ben Hale

- Drive by H.S. Stone

- Prank Gone Wrong by PJ Ryan

Frank


----------



## ganda5467

I wrote a short play to see how readers take my work. Here's the link to B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/thyme-crisis-victor-gandarillas/1117444830?ean=2940045429542

Smashwords (edit):
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/376642

and here's Amazon (edited to shorter links thanks to franksergeant):
http://www.amazon.com/Thyme-Crisis-Victor-Gandarillas-ebook/dp/B00GS6MCNS
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GS6MCNS

First time post; I'll check out your works for karma!

Thanks,
Victor


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

After twenty years of writing fiction, GOING SHOGUN is still my favorite work, and sadly, I've given up on trying to make it happen. Time to give the little guy his wings.

I've hit a bunch of the ones in this page that still aren't free and humbly request your assistance. Please and thanks!

*Free: 
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/going-shogun
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/going-shogun-ernie-lindsey/1111489235

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Going-Shogun-Ernie-Lindsey-ebook/dp/B0086QDE9Y*

_ETA: Link to B&N_


----------



## hs

For some reason, Amazon refuses to make one of my stories free after it's been free elsewhere for over a month.
Please help!

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Drive-H-S-Stone-ebook/dp/B00EGO1XVG

Free (B&N): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/drive-h-s-stone/1117444768
Free (Smashwords): https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/376241
Free (Kobo): http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/drive-22


----------



## franksergeant

ganda5467 said:


> and here's Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Thyme-Crisis-Victor-Gandarillas-ebook/dp/B00GS6MCNS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388677339&sr=8-1&keywords=thyme+crisis


Hi Victor,

I reported your book to Amazon.



ganda5467 said:


> and here's Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Thyme-Crisis-Victor-Gandarillas-ebook/dp/B00GS6MCNS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388677339&sr=8-1&keywords=thyme+crisis


I have a suggestion about how you write your Amazon links. There is no need for a long, clumsy link like the above.

All you need is the 'dp' and the 'B00GS6MCNS'. So, either of the following styles would be better:

http://www.amazon.com/Thyme-Crisis-Victor-Gandarillas-ebook/dp/B00GS6MCNS
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GS6MCNS

(And, if anyone knows the trick for Apple links where the 'https' won't get turned into 'itmss', please let me know.)

Frank


----------



## Isabel Dare

This book has been permafree before, but then Amazon raised the price back to $2.99, argh. Please help me set it free!

*Not free* at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BJ4XEJU/

*Free* at All Romance Ebooks: http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-takenbytheminotaurreluctantfirsttimegayerotica-1215972-349.html
*Free* at Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/288166

Thanks for your help! I've already done the other books on this page, now going back to see what else still isn't free...


----------



## JamieFuchs

Me too! No matter how often I try, I can't seem to get this book free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H5XO33A

pick one to match it with:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/kept-10
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/385677
https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=dBFNAgAAQBAJ


----------



## theaatkinson

thanks frank! got yours and working my way down through the recent ones.

here's my links again for anyone willing

SEEDS went FREE! Thankyou!

*Atlantic is a woman to ride*
Not free
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NP1KP8

free
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-atlantic-is-a-woman-to-ride

*God in the machine*

not free
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005PF9RY0

free
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id591626245


----------



## LindseyRLoucks

Hey, everybody! I got everyone on this page, and Jamie, it looks like yours is now free! 

Here's mine if anyone has a chance:

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Mad-Flashes-Lindsey-Loucks-ebook/dp/B00HGXFX7O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388795023&sr=8-1&keywords=mad+flashes

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mad-flashes

Thank you so much!


----------



## Guest

Happy New Year, Everyone! 

I would appreciate any help in making the fiction TV Event Game Book free.

Not Free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BNH28UO/

Free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id779581008

and

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dreamcue-america-fun-broadcasting-s-dream-upfront-television-transcript

Thank you for your help! I reported the following books as free on the last few pages in this forum. Very interesting!

Chosen (The Rap Superstar Series #1)

The Journey (Guardians, #1)

Zombies Ate My Cat

Nuns Learning New Tricks #1 - A New Policy

Parabellum (The Brigio Series)

Magic Twin

Prank Gone Wrong (Rebekah, Mouse & RJ: Special Edition)

Elseerian (The Chronicles of Lumineia: The Second Draeken War #1)

Drive

The Water Book (Volume 1)

Heaven on Earth: Simple Ways to Be Happy (Secrets to Happiness Series Book 1)

The Beginning (Kaarina's Secret)

Holiday Breakup (Part 1 - The Holiday Series)

Tangled Beautiful (Part 1 - Trouble with Triangles Series - Contemporary Erotica)

Playing With Fire

The Last Reader: Post Apocalyptic Fiction

The Beast of Begmire

Seeds of the Soul (a fantasy short story: prequel to Water Witch) (Tales of Etlantium)

The Atlantic is a Woman to Ride

Lisa Always has Fallen and there's a Tentacle in her Butt (The Erotic Encounters of Lisa Always)

Stormy Night

Thyme Crisis

Going Shogun

God in the Machine: a short story

Mad Flashes
==


----------



## AngelicaBoone

Would you please help me make my title free on Amazon?

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Beneath-Sheets-Wet-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B00HORX1IU/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1388936368&sr=8-9&keywords=angelica+boone

Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Angelica_Boone_Beneath_the_Sheets?id=Agl8AgAAQBAJ&hl=en
Free: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/394582
Free: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-beneaththesheets-1388677-340.html

Thank you. I'll go though the thread and report the ones I don't see as free yet.


----------



## franksergeant

Over the past several days, I've reported all the books that were still non-free since my last post:

- Thyme Crisis

- Going Shogun

- Taken by the Minotaur

- Kept

- God in the Machine

- Mad Flashes

- Dreamcue America

- Beneath the Sheets

May own Stormy Night is still not free, so if anyone feels like going back to my post on January 1 and reporting it, I would appreciate it.

Frank


----------



## Eric Guindon

Hi,

First time poster, long time lurker...
Can you guys please help me to make this title free on Amazon?
The link to the Amazon book page is:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BN2P4LO

It is free on itunes here:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-reluctant-messiah/id673711248?mt=11
And on kobo here:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-reluctant-messiah
And on B&N here:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-reluctant-messiah-eric-guindon/1115566937?ean=2940044571587
And on SW here:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/322575

I appreciate your help with this. Please let me know if I can return the favour for one or more of your books Smiley

Eric Guindon
http://chimericwhimsey.com
http://siegeperilousreviews.com


----------



## Error404

Chase said:


> Hi. New member here and I'd love to help out any way I can, so I figured I'd start with this thread. Um, totally paranoid newb question, but, everyone just uses their regular amazon account to report the freebies right? Cuz I'd hate to get my KDP account flagged or locked out for being in some indie author make it free conspiracy


You won't get blocked for notifying them of lower prices (even $0.00). Amazon promises the lowest price or matched lowest price for ebooks, so you're helping them keep it.



Duane Gundrum said:


> No matter what I do, I can't seem to get The Beast of Begmire free on either Amazon or B&N. It's listed here on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Beast-Begmire-Tales-Reagul-ebook/dp/B00HJCNWTI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1388466832&sr=8-3&keywords=duane+gundrum
> 
> It's listed free on Google Play, here: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Duane_Gundrum_The_Beast_of_Begmire?id=3o5vAgAAQBAJ&hl=en


Maybe try listing it at Kobo to go free on Amazon, and to go free on B&N you have to go through Smashwords, a distributor for ebooks.


----------



## BridgetHollister

Hey all! Thanks for helping Breaking Rule Seven make it permafree in the US! Y'all ROCK!

I still need to get it free in the UK, though. Even if you aren't a UK writer, I think you can still help with this, right?

FREE

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HHMQ026/
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/387318

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HHMQ026/

Thanks! I'll be working through the list, too.

B


----------



## WordSaladTongs

Usually I have no problem getting stuff to price match to free, but this title--holy moly. I think it's been 6 months and they just won't. If your little sausage fingers can make it happen, I'll smile for 23 consecutive seconds before finding something new to fret over.

*Make this free:* http://www.amazon.com/Recruiter-Season-Episode-Bite-Sized-Zombie-ebook/dp/B009Y8PN5Q

*On this here three, it already be:* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-recruiter-episode-1-taylor-a-bain/1117650501?ean=2940045051590

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Taylor_A_Bain_The_Recruiter_Season_1_Episode_1_Bit?id=Kq51AgAAQBAJ&hl=en

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-recruiter-episode-1/id576153678?mt=11


----------



## WordSaladTongs

hs said:


> For some reason, Amazon refuses to make one of my stories free after it's been free elsewhere for over a month.
> Please help!
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Drive-H-S-Stone-ebook/dp/B00EGO1XVG
> 
> Free (B&N): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/drive-h-s-stone/1117444768
> Free (Smashwords): https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/376241
> Free (Kobo): http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/drive-22


Just went to do yours and it was already free. Congrats ;-)


----------



## Perro Callejero

I've been trying to get the first episode of my serial to match to permafree for two months. I've reported it a few times, and I recently sent an email about it to customer service. My question: "This book is available for free elsewhere (links included). How can I get it to match to free on Amazon?"

Here's the response they sent me: _Thank you for your information on pricing. From time to time, we may match free promotions on other sales channels, but we retain discretion over our retail prices._


----------



## Edward Naughty

Still not free. Please make free. 

*Free on Barnes and Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lisa-always-has-fallen-and-theres-a-tentacle-in-her-butt-edward-naughty/1117005814?ean=2940045541374

*Free on Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/cy/book/lisa-always-has-fallen-theres/id728781585?mt=11

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Always-Fallen-theres-Tentacle-Encounters-ebook/dp/B00FK4Z042/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## Vaalingrade

Trying to get free in the UK.

*Free*:
*Amazon.com*- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZMBM6U
*Apple iTunes*- https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id669564079

*Not Free*:
*Amazon.co.uk*- http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004ZMBM6U


----------



## Alex Rogers

Working through the list. If you guys would be so kind, one of my books isn't free and I have been trying to get it marked as free for awhile now. Please and thank you! 

*Free*: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/im-only-human-after-all-alex-i-rogers/1104364649?ean=2940045438636

*Non Free*: http://www.amazon.com/Only-Human-After-Empowerment-Series-ebook/dp/B005GVZOSG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

*Non Free* (UK) : https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005GVZOSG


----------



## J. Tanner

I'd appreciate some help getting this one free:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Codename-Ace-Spades-Blake-Good-ebook/dp/B00H1CVVJ4/

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/codename-j-tanner/1117650781?ean=2940045477383
FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/codename-ace-spades-blake/id770277535?mt=11
FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/codename-ace-of-spades

I'm working my way up the list reporting other books. (M.F. Soriano, yours was free already. Congrats.)


----------



## Perro Callejero

You guys are awesome!  My book is now free.
Thanks to all who helped!


----------



## KellyHarper

Finally found this thread! I don't know why it was so difficult....

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DJHTO5I/
NOT FREE: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DJHTO5I

FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id665181310
FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ruined-by-you-maggie-haden-1

Thanks!


----------



## Duane Gundrum

I'm not sure why it's so hard with Amazon right now, but no matter what I do, I cannot make The Beast of Begmire free on Amazon. It's like they stopped price matching free books.


----------



## JTCochrane

Haven't been around for awhile.  I went back several pages and reported everyone that wasn't free.  Good Luck!


----------



## KellyHarper

Went through and reported people. Here's to hoping!


----------



## AngelicaBoone

I have a new free site available on kobo, if you would be so kind as to help me out, please.

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Beneath-Sheets-Wet-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B00HORX1IU/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1389142671&sr=8-13&keywords=angelica+boone
Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beneath-Sheets-Wet-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B00HORX1IU/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1389143183&sr=1-2&keywords=angelica+boone

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/beneath-the-sheets
Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Angelica_Boone_Beneath_the_Sheets?id=Agl8AgAAQBAJ&hl=en

Thank you so much! I'll go through the last few pages and try to help with the ones that are still in need.


----------



## Bryan Cohen

Hey, everybody. The last time I used this thread, my book went successfully permafree and more than 100,000 copies were downloaded. Couldn't have done it without you folks .

Here's my next wannabe freebie (and I have a couple more coming soon):

Not Free (Amazon): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009GLMF7U

Free (Apple): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/four-seasons-creative-writing/id791364961
Free (Kobo): http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/four-seasons-of-creative-writing

And, of course, I'll be clicking on all the non free ones I can find in this thread. Good luck to everybody and thanks again for making this thread such a helpful part of authors' livelihoods!

Updates: Just clicked on the last 20 or so. Good to see several already having gone free!


----------



## Error404

Got everyone since my last post, so here's mine:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F77T9H6
NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00F77T9H6

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sensual-sweets-1-mac-flynn/1117350181
FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id707223103
FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/chocolate-cupcake-surprise-sensual-sweets-1


----------



## KellyHarper

Updated everyone since my last post.

Ruined By You is free in the UK now, and has given away 1 free copy in the US, though it's still listed at $3.99. Hopefully it'll change, soon!

But until then.... Your help is appreciated ;]

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DJHTO5I/

FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id665181310
FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ruined-by-you-maggie-haden-1

Thanks!


----------



## adegan

I've got some catching up to do.

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JE2B2C

Free: 



Free: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/adegan-peront/study-session-flash-encounters/_/R-400000000000000494076


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

Hello! I've submitted notifications for the last posts in the thread - hopefully you guys will see your books go free soon!

If you could help me out I'd appreciate it!

Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9VBKIO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/his-for-one-night-octavia-wildwood/1117916680 (Does B&N price match like Amazon does?)

Free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/his-for-one-night
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id782284699

Thanks!


----------



## theaatkinson

not quite caught up, but reported 8 beneath this post and still working.

THanks for your help! SEEDS went FREE! Thankyou! woot.

still waiting on:

here's my links again for anyone willing

*Atlantic is a woman to ride*
Not free
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NP1KP8

free
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-atlantic-is-a-woman-to-ride

*God in the machine*

not free
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005PF9RY0

free
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id591626245


----------



## BenHale

I checked in today and have reported everyone new. Here is the one I am still working on to make free. Thanks guys.

Amazon (Not free)
http://www.amazon.com/Elseerian-The-Chronicles-Lumineia-ebook/dp/B00885EW94/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338644960&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Elseerian-The-Chronicles-Lumineia-Draeken-ebook/dp/B00885EW94/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1387470875&sr=8-1

These are the links for where it is free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/elseerian/id763801618?ls=1&mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/elseerian-ben-hale/1112806660?ean=2940045459082
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Elseerian-The-Chronicles-Lumineia-The/book-81nfCg8tVE-TgaeZlTJx7Q/page1.html?s=7ibzaGJFo0KMO2Qf06od3A&r=1

I'll check back in a few weeks and report the newer ones.


----------



## Fast Typist

Thanks to those who helped my earlier short stories be free on Amazon.

Here's the latest -- a slightly romantic short story called "When Ginger Snapped"

No free on Amazon: http://amzn.com/B00HMVPOQA

Free on barnes and noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/when-ginger-snapped-beverly-farr/1118020937?ean=2940045554442

I'll check on the titles above this post. Thanks.

Beverly


----------



## Thomas Norwood

Hi everyone,

I've had this up a few times in this thread, but it's still not free 

Any help greatly appreciated. Returning the favor now 

FREE

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-last-reader-thomas-norwood/1117475734
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Thomas_Norwood_The_Last_Reader?id=6r4bAgAAQBAJ

NOT FREE

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Reader-Perfectible-Animals-Extras-ebook/dp/B00GOZ3NC2


----------



## wildwitchof

Hi everyone. Just reported the ones before me. Here's my humble and optimistic request!

*NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005S1XTEA*

*FREE: 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-supermodels-best-friend/id631565679?mt=11*

and Kobo, but I doubt Amazon cares about Kobo...
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-supermodel-s-best-friend

Thank you!


----------



## Erica Conroy

Hi all, my request for free is slightly different. My permafree ebooks are free in American, but not in a number of other locations, including UK. So I'm requesting help for them to be made permafree. I can also return the favour. Thanks 

NOT FREE - UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artificial-Love-Erica-Conroy-ebook/dp/B007AARG8W

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/artificial-love
FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/artificial-love/id512551429?mt=11


----------



## pwtucker

Hi everybody, could you help?

Will definitely click on everybody's links above mine!

Book NOT free here: http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-Miami-Human-Revolt-Tucker-ebook/dp/B00AQ98WRS

Book free here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id792474115
And here: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781301407385
And here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/vampire-miami-philip-tucker/1114972247

Thank you!


----------



## wildwitchof

Thank you everyone! Wow, that was the fastest go-free ever (*18 hours*.) This is what I did (for The Supermodel's Best Friend):

1) made free on iTunes and Kobo (I publish direct there) the day before
2) posted here
3) reported the lower price from the product page
4) emailed KDP support from the Contact Us link at bottom of the Reports window, selected Pricing/Price match, and gave them the iTunes link. (They emailed me back and asked me to please report price matching issues via product page in the future... and then made it free.)

I just reported on the new ones here. Good luck to you all and thanks 

ETA: Hot diggity, it's already at #72 FREE in Women's Fiction/Romance! Maybe I can finally get Bookbub to accept it now.


----------



## Brooklyn Gesher

Hi everyone,

Can you help me go free on this title:

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GUTREKE/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00GUTREKE&linkCode=as2&tag=jahkni-20

Free: https://itun.es/i6FC8Rk
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/381120
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/soulphisticated-ladies-episode-1-season-1
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jaha_Knight_Soulphisticated_Ladies_Episode_1_Seaso?id=H9ZvAgAAQBAJ&hl=en

I'll report those above me that aren't already free. Thanks so much!

*UPDATE* Now free! Thank you all *SO* much. I'll continue to push titles below mine for free. You all rock!


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Hola amigos,

As I've now bought into the "funnel" theory, I'm looking to put Glimmer Vale to permafree. If you could hook a brother up, I'd appreciate it.

The Amazon link to GV: http://www.amazon.com/Glimmer-Vale-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B008NO3XAO/ref=la_B004UHDFYW_1_3_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1389563880&sr=1-3

It's free on
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/glimmer-vale
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/207170

B&N, Apple, et all will follow suit as soon as Smashwords gets them out to them, but hopefully those two links will suffice to get Amazon rolling on this.

Thanks a bunch! I'm now off to help y'all get your stuff free now, too.

Cheers!


----------



## franksergeant

Gretchen Galway said:


> 4) emailed KDP support from the Contact Us link at bottom of the Reports window, selected Pricing/Price match, and gave them the iTunes link. (They emailed me back and asked me to please report price matching issues via product page in the future... and then made it free.)


That's depressing. I had hoped the Contact Us link might be an easier way to make a book free.



Gretchen Galway said:


> ETA: Hot diggity, it's already at #72 FREE in Women's Fiction/Romance! Maybe I can finally get Bookbub to accept it now.


Now that's interesting. Please follow up to let us (or at least me) know how that works out.

Frank


----------



## franksergeant

I just reported the 12 new non-free since my post on January 5:

- The Reluctant Messiah by Eric Guindon

- The Recruiter by Taylor A. Bain

- I'm Only Human After All by Alex Rogers

- Codename Ace of Spades by J. Tanner

- A Winter's Kill by Ryan Casey

- Four Seasons of Creative Writing by Bryan Cohen

- Sensual Sweets #1 by Mac Flynn

- Study Session by Susan Peront (or by Adegan Peront?)

- When Ginger Snapped by Beverly Farr

- The Last Reader by Thomas Norwood

- Soulphisticated Ladies: Episode 1 by Jaha Knight

- Glimmer Vale by Michael Kingswood

Frank


----------



## A past poster

Hi everyone! A kind author led me here. I want to make my short story permafree and would appreciate your help. I've already started clicking on the author's books above me. Thank you!

*FREE*: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/387437

*NOT FREE*: http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Nanny-Giffort-Street-ebook/dp/B00F2NOMRC/


----------



## autumn_s

Could you please help my short story, part 1 of a series, Freedom, go free on Amazon? Please and Thanks!

Here it is on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HI6D8V2

And you can report it free on Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Autumn_Seave_Freedom?id=9kxvAgAAQBAJ

edited to add: reported everyone that is above me on this page as free.  will come back to do more later.


----------



## WordSaladTongs

Going on a reporting spree right now.


----------



## E.T.

I just did over two pages worth of reporting and can still use a few clicks with this one:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Nuns-Learning-New-Tricks-Policy-ebook/dp/B00GXFOW96/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_23?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1387036641&sr=1-23

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/nuns-learning-new-tricks-1-elizabeth-thorn/1117564231?ean=2940045466677

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/nuns-learning-new-tricks-1-a-new-policy

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## 58907

Covered the last page. Would appreciate the help. 

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Rafael-The-Santiago-Brothers-Book-ebook/dp/B00E22GWYU/ref=pd_sim_b_1

Free: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/338774

Thank you!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Still not free.

*Free on Barnes and Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lisa-always-has-fallen-and-theres-a-tentacle-in-her-butt-edward-naughty/1117005814?ean=2940045541374

*Free on Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/cy/book/lisa-always-has-fallen-theres/id728781585?mt=11

*Free on Kobo:*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lisa-always-has-fallen-and-there-s-a-tentacle-in-her-butt-5-of-the-erotic-encounters-of-lisa-always

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Always-Fallen-theres-Tentacle-Encounters-ebook/dp/B00FK4Z042/

Please make free. 

Thanks, friends.


----------



## BenHale

Thanks everyone for the support. I started reporting it free on Dec 10th or so, and it just was price matched last night. Just over a month until success! I will check back and report people every few weeks or so. Good luck everyone, and thanks again!


----------



## theaatkinson

bah. amazon is not cooperating at all.

can you add *whitecaps*:

*not free:*
http://www.amazon.com/Whitecaps-Thea-Atkinson-ebook/dp/B00HNVARFC/

*free:*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/whitecaps
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/whitecaps/id790744886?mt=11

*still waiting on:*

*Atlantic is a woman to ride*
*Not free*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NP1KP8

*free*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-atlantic-is-a-woman-to-ride
*
God in the machine*
*
not free*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005PF9RY0

*free*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/god-in-the-machine


----------



## BridgetHollister

It fell out of permafree....  

*FREE:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HHMQ026
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/387318
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/breaking-rule-seven

*NOT FREE:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HHMQ026

THANK YOU! 

B


----------



## AngelicaBoone

Would you be so kind as to help me make the following two titles free, please? I'll go through the last few pages and report others. Thank you!

Not Free: http://amzn.com/B00HORX1IU

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/beneath-the-sheets-angelica-boone/1118048426?ean=2940045560238
Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Angelica_Boone_Beneath_the_Sheets?id=Agl8AgAAQBAJ&hl=en
Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/beneath-the-sheets

Not Free: http://amzn.com/B00FV5SCFE

Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Angelica_Boone_The_Fall_from_Heaven?id=IqmRAgAAQBAJ&hl=en
Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-fall-from-heaven
Free: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/397050


----------



## rahulbadami

AngelicaBoone, BridgetHollister, theaatkinson... I have reported your books as free. If you or other authors can help me to, I will be most grateful.

Book: Self-Help 101: How to change your Life in the next 15 minutes.
*Not Free:* http://www.amazon.com/Self-Help-101-Change-your-minutes-ebook/dp/B00HESRIU6

*Free:*
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/self-help-101-how-to-change/id790340374?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/self-help-101-rahul-badami/1117953084?ean=2940045543545
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/389858


----------



## Sally C

Hi all. I've done the last 3 pages, and would really appreciate any help getting this title to go free:

Not free: 
http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Love-Sally-Clements-ebook/dp/B005GMJ1SE/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bound-Love-Sally-Clements-ebook/dp/B005GMJ1SE/

Free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/bound-to-love-1


----------



## 60865

Sally Clements said:


> Hi all. I've done the last 3 pages, and would really appreciate any help getting this title to go free:
> Not free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Love-Sally-Clements-ebook/dp/B005GMJ1SE/
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bound-Love-Sally-Clements-ebook/dp/B005GMJ1SE/
> 
> Free:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/bound-to-love-1


Just did yours but usually amazon reacts more quickly when there are two other free places.


----------



## Sally C

Thanks, Olivia - I know, but I published via D2D, so I couldn't specify free on B&N, and I'm waiting for iTunes


----------



## Island Lady

Reported your Amazon.co.uk one, Sally.


----------



## rahulbadami

Sally, I have reported yours. thanks.


----------



## adegan

Caught up since my last post. Good luck, everyone!

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JE2B2C

Free: 



Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/study-session-adegan-peront/1105384565?ean=2940011479823
Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Susan_Peront_Study_Session?id=qbafAgAAQBAJ


----------



## 58907

Did this page.


----------



## Island Lady

Reported the Amazon.co.uk one, Rob.


----------



## NoCat

I have a short story I'm trying to make free but amazon is being stubborn. Please help! Last time you guys helped, it worked like instantly, so thank you!

Not free (report free here!):
http://www.amazon.com/Counting-Down-Stars-Anne-Baines-ebook/dp/B006VECVE2/

Free (use these links to report!):
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/counting-down-the-stars-anne-baines/1108180230?ean=2940045541251
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/counting-down-the-stars


----------



## Sally C

Hi everyone, thanks for the help. I've now gone free on iTunes as well, so editing my original post to add that one in too, then off to do everyone since my last post.

Hi all. I've done the last 3 pages, and would really appreciate any help getting this title to go free:

Not free: 
http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Love-Sally-Clements-ebook/dp/B005GMJ1SE/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bound-Love-Sally-Clements-ebook/dp/B005GMJ1SE/

Free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/bound-to-love-1
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id796518702


----------



## Sally C

All caught up!


----------



## theaatkinson

caught up! thanks everyone. still waiting...lol


----------



## Island Lady

Sally, reported your amazon.co.uk against the itunes free this time.


----------



## rahulbadami

adegan, Rob May, & Doomed Muse... I have reported all of your links. Thanks.


----------



## Incognita

Bridget, it looks like yours is back to free!

I reported everyone on the last two pages. I'm still trying to get _Playing With Fire_ to go free, so any help would be appreciated!

Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F5FV6E4

Free:




http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/playing-with-fire-64


----------



## NoCat

Caught up! Also added my itunes link in case that helps!


----------



## Bryan Cohen

I'm having trouble making this one free.

Not Free (Amazon): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009GLMF7U

Free (Apple): 



Free (Kobo): http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/four-seasons-of-creative-writing
Free (Smashwords) : https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/398692

I've gotten everybody on the last few pages. Good luck all!


----------



## Sally C

caught up since my last post.


----------



## Edward Naughty

Still not free.

*Free on Barnes and Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lisa-always-has-fallen-and-theres-a-tentacle-in-her-butt-edward-naughty/1117005814?ean=2940045541374

*Free on Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/cy/book/lisa-always-has-fallen-theres/id728781585?mt=11

*Free on Kobo:*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lisa-always-has-fallen-and-there-s-a-tentacle-in-her-butt-5-of-the-erotic-encounters-of-lisa-always

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Always-Fallen-theres-Tentacle-Encounters-ebook/dp/B00FK4Z042/

Please make free.

Thanks, friends.


----------



## theaatkinson

caught up!

here are mine again

*Whitecaps*
*not free:*
http://www.amazon.com/Whitecaps-Thea-Atkinson-ebook/dp/B00HNVARFC/
*
free:*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/whitecaps
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/whitecaps/id790744886?mt=11

*Atlantic is a woman to ride*
*Not free*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NP1KP8
*
free*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-atlantic-is-a-woman-to-ride

*God in the machine*

*not free*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005PF9RY0
*
free*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/god-in-the-machine


----------



## Ethan Jones

Arctic Wargame is free on Kobo:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/arctic-wargame-justin-hall-1

Not free on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0084FH6M8

Please help to make it free.

Thanks in advance,

Ethan


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Just found this thread, I've been trying to get my first episode free on my own for a couple months now with no success so I would love some help.

Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Ring-Amelia-Bennett-Chronicles-Episode-ebook/dp/B00AZSBV00/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390356359&sr=8-1&keywords=kristine+mckinley

Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-ring-the-man-k-mckinley/1114225169?ean=2940045310406


----------



## legion

For some reason, I have fun reporting all these books, and smile when I see they've gone free already.
Congrats, Ethan--you just posted and it's free already!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please make free.

*Free on Barnes & Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-love-edward-naughty/1117786368?ean=2940045566049

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Naughty-Love-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00HGFVFOC/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## A past poster

Please help me make A Perfect Nanny Free. I've started working on your books already. Thank you!

*NOT FREE: Amazon* www.amazon.com/A-Perfect-Nanny-Giffort-Street-ebook/dp/B00F2NOMRC/

*FREE: Smashwords* https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/387437


----------



## Sally C

Went back to page 125 and glad to see a lot of titles have already gone free  Did all the ones that were still paid. Interestingly, Amazon showed me a price for a few, but they were ranking in the free lists, which is weird, but maybe just the server that delivers to Ireland...

I've reported Bound to Love via the contact link, hope that helps me a bit. I'd really appreciate any help getting free - here's my deets again.

Not free: 
http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Love-Sally-Clements-ebook/dp/B005GMJ1SE/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bound-Love-Sally-Clements-ebook/dp/B005GMJ1SE/

Free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/bound-to-love-1
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id796518702

Thanks!


----------



## maxspencer

I went free with everyone's help about a month ago (thank you), but last night my UK price reverted back to paid 

If you could help me get it free again, it would be much appreciated. The links are:

Not free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ethan-Justice-Origins-ebook/dp/B0087S6AA6/

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/ethan-justice-origins/id691810154
http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/ethan-justice-origins-by-simon-jenner/2940045224062

Thank you!

I've just been back 5 pages and reported all the books that are still paid.


----------



## Sally C

I have gone free! As well as reporting it here, I also sent a message to kdp support last night, and this morning, Bingo! Did the same as Natalie
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Mine is free now too, I emailed amazon and that seemed to work. Thank you to anyone who reported the price difference


----------



## Alex Jace

Quick newbie question - if you upload a new version of an existing permafree book, will it go back to the price you set (ie. not free) and you have to go through the whole process of trying to go permafree again? Thanks very much!


----------



## WG McCabe

One of my stories went free after a few days free elsewhere and somehow got 13 downloads today. No idea how or why but cool.


----------



## E.T.

Ok, I really need a few clicks here. I like to think karma will kick and make that happen. Heaven knows I reported a zillion already. lol Help me out, folks. 

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Nuns-Learning-New-Tricks-Policy-ebook/dp/B00GXFOW96/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_23?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1387036641&sr=1-23

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/nuns-learning-new-tricks-1-elizabeth-thorn/1117564231?ean=2940045466677

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/nuns-learning-new-tricks-1-a-new-policy

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Lisa Nowak

Can you please help me make the first book in my series go free?

Not Free: http://bit.ly/MI_1Amazon

Free: http://bit.ly/MI_1-Kobo
Free: http://bit.ly/MI-1iBooks
Free: http://bit.ly/MI-1BN2 
Free: http://bit.ly/MI-1Sony


----------



## otterific

Grrrr...my permafree came off free in the UK. Still free in the US (phew)

not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yellowstone-Heart-Song-Romance-Series-ebook/dp/B006SS09A4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390968973&sr=8-1&keywords=yellowstone+heart+song

free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id617512359
free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/yellowstone-heart-song-yellowstone-romance-series-1
free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/yellowstone-heart-song-peggy-henderson/1108582552?ean=2940045309691


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Done everything on this page. Hope it helps.

Here's mine:

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Veni-Bacchus-Trilogy-Alexis-Shore-ebook/dp/B00GCPOY9U

Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id736100794

Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/veni-the-bacchus-trilogy-1

Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Alexis_Shore_Veni?id=0FGeAgAAQBAJ

Many thanks
x


----------



## franksergeant

Please help make _Stormy Night_ free

*Not Free:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008P5MGPY

*Free:*





Thanks.

I reported all the still-non-free US books that I hadn't reported
previously since January 12, except the one with bit.ly links. (Lisa,
I hate bit.ly links. Could you put in a straightforward links instead -- links that
go directly to Amazon, Kobo, etc.?)

Note to Autumn, I noticed the description on Google Play broke lines
in the middle of words (in case that is something you would like to check on).

Note to E.T. I had reported this previously for B&N, so this time
I reported it for Kobo.

Note to E.T. and KVictoriaChase and Kristine McKinley, please
shorten your URLs. Instead of

http://www.amazon.com/Nuns-Learning-New-Tricks-Policy-ebook/dp/B00GXFOW96/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_23?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1387036641&sr=1-23

you should stop after the ASIN, like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Nuns-Learning-New-Tricks-Policy-ebook/dp/B00GXFOW96

Why? If for no other reason, it makes it easier on me to report
the books. Thanks.

Note to Edward. I had reported this previously for iTunes, so this time
I reported it for Kobo.

Here are the ones I reported:

- A Perfect Nanny by Marian D. Schwartz

- Freedom (Verdann's Diary) by Autumn Seave

- Nuns Learning New Tricks #1 by Elizabeth Thorn

- Lisa Always has Fallen by Edward Naughty

- Whitecaps by Thea Atkinson

- Self-Help 101 by Rahul Badami

- Dragon Killer by Rob May

- Counting Down the Stars by Anne Baines

- New York: Allie's War by JC Andrijeski

- Trapped by Rose Francis

- Naughty Love by Edward Naughty

- Veni by Alexis Shore

Frank


----------



## NJAmbrose

Clicked through for everyone!

I need help getting my first book free! It's *not free* on *Amazon US* here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BXT2I20/
And it *is free* here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ruby-celeste-and-the-ghost-armada

I'd also appreciate it if you could help out with the UK. It's *not free* on *Amazon UK* here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BXT2I20/
And it *is free* here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/ebook/ruby-celeste-and-the-ghost-armada

Thank you so much!


----------



## ejmcbride

Done for all on this page - hope it provides some help!

Would love a few people to help me with mine:

Not free here - http://www.amazon.com/Foresight-Book-1-EJ-McBride-ebook/dp/B008ZQ8WRY

Free at Apple here - 




And at Barnes and Noble here - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/foresight-ej-mcbride/1118140202?ean=2940045569255

Thanks!


----------



## jdcore

Hi, all.

If you can spare a minute, the second book in my series is coming out on the zon text month, so I'd like to make book one free before that.

Here's the free B&N link http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/extreme-unction-j-david-core/1118020773

Here's the Amazon page for reporting purposes. http://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Unction-Lupa-Schwartz-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B00BWG4MCS/


----------



## J.D.W.

Hi all
I tried Natalie's message and they turned me down and told me to go through the usual channels--so here I am. I'm hoping to get help pricematching My Little Runaway.

usa not free:http://www.amazon.com/Little-Runaway-Destiny-Bay-Romances-ebook/dp/B005WLFKJS/
uk not free:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Little-Runaway-Destiny-Bay-Romances-ebook/dp/B005WLFKJS/

B&N FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-little-runaway-helen-conrad/1118039883?ean=2940045599726

Thanks so much for anyone who can give a little help--I'll do this page and go back a little to see if anyone else still needs it.

Helen Conrad


----------



## Quiss

Be aware that what Amazon giveth it can take away.

My book, currently scheduled in a series of promos, just reverted back to paid. I've spend HOURS and a bookbub ad to get it up to an excellent ranking and all that is down the toilet now. 
I'm horrifically upset over this.
We need to be aware that this price match completely puts us at the mercy of Amazon and not something we can actually count on as any sort of comprehensive strategy.

If anyone feels as sorry for me as I do (snivel), could you give Amazon a poke?
Sky Hunter, supposed to be free at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EXV57LO

It's free here
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/383188
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/sky-hunter-1
http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/123172/Sky-Hunter


----------



## J.D.W.

Went to "poke" for you, Chris, and found you'd bounced back to free already.  And doing nicely in the rankings, too--sorry you had that stumble but hopefully it will come out ok.  Good luck!
Helen


----------



## Ravenandblack

Hi all. I'd be very grateful if you could help me to make Becoming Red free and I'll be happy to help in turn with your books,
many thanks P

Link to report lower price on amazon dot com: http://www.amazon.com/Becoming-Red-The-Novels-ebook/dp/B00AGLRUYC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391187954&sr=8-1&keywords=becoming+red

Link to report lower price on amazon uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Becoming-Red-The-Novels-ebook/dp/B00AGLRUYC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391188063&sr=8-1&keywords=becoming+red

Free here B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/becoming-red-paula-black/1116057538?ean=2940044608627

Free here Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/becoming-red

Free here Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/327082

Also free on ibooks but I can't find a link from my pc


----------



## Eva Hudson

***UPDATE**
Now free on Amazon UK and US - thanks for your help, chums!*

Just reported all books on this page using all the free links for each one... phew!

Would appreciate some help with mine:

*Fresh Doubt -Episode 1
US Amazon*
Not free http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I4V5ROG

Free: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fresh-doubt-eva-hudson/1118326483?ean=2940045592895
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fresh-doubt-episode-one

*UK Amazon*
Not free http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00I4V5ROG

Free: 
http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/fresh-doubt-episode-one-by-eva-hudson/2940045592895
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-GB/ebook/fresh-doubt-episode-one

Thank you muchly!


----------



## Kat Lilynette

Would appreciate any help on this.

Free:
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ashborne-the-ashborne-trilogy-book-1
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/401083
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ashborne-kat-lilynette/1118402515?ean=9781495304491
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id807312553

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EYQ9HNC

Thanks.


----------



## Edward Naughty

Still not free.

Please make free.

*Free on Barnes & Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-love-edward-naughty/1117786368?ean=2940045566049

*Free on Apple Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/ee/book/naughty-love-naughty-romance/id788370903?mt=11

*Free on Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Naughty_Love_A_Naughty_Romance_Stor?id=TeqmAgAAQBAJ&hl=en

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Naughty-Love-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00HGFVFOC/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## LaceyChambers

Hi, everyone! New here, but an author-friend pointed me to this thread since I've been having some trouble getting one of my titles to go free. I've gone back and reported a bunch from the previous entries and could really use some help!

*Free Smashwords*: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/397597
*Free Diesel*: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000397597/Chambers-Lacey-Becoming-Melinda-Origin/1.html
*Free Google Play*: http://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=HXBFAgAAQBAJ

*Not Free Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008Z26WR0

THANK YOU!


----------



## Skye Hunter

Hi all, can we make this one free too!?

AMAZON: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BGKINX4
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-skye-hunter/1114675695?ean=2940044321991


----------



## Ethan Jones

Can you please help make these two titles free:

Free
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/arctic-wargame-justin-hall-1-special-free-preview-the-first-10-chapters
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/402363

Not free
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I2YBRC6

and

Free
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/tripoli-s-target-justin-hall-2-special-free-preview-the-first-10-chapters
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/402373

Not free
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I2YM7QG

Thank you in advance,

Ethan


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

I'm just about to go through the last few pages to do my part.

If you could help me out with this, I'd appreciate it:

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I5ZZFV6

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id811623060

Thank you!


----------



## pandadays

I really need some help with this.

Not free

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GF518UK

Free

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/374821

Thanks.


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

Done!  Is Amazon price matching Smashwords these days?  A while back I remember people saying Amazon was more likely to price match B&N or Apple...does anyone know if that has changed?


----------



## Kat Lilynette

Octavia Wildwood said:


> Done! Is Amazon price matching Smashwords these days? A while back I remember people saying Amazon was more likely to price match B&N or Apple...does anyone know if that has changed?


In my recent experience, it doesn't seem that Amazon really cares about Smashwords, or even Kobo. Recently got added to B&N though, so we'll see if that helps.

Reported for you, though.


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

Thanks Kat, I reported for you as well.


----------



## Fast Typist

FYI: Apparently, having it free on Barnes and Noble doesn't always help it get free on Amazon, so I'm adding Itunes, when I can.

When Ginger Snapped:
Not free: http://amzn.com/B00HMVPOQA

When Ginger Snapped:
Free on Itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/when-ginger-snapped/id793766343?mt=11
Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/when-ginger-snapped-beverly-farr/1118020937?ean=2940045554442

Rainy Day Love
Not free on Amazon: http://amzn.com/B00I2EMKNQ

Free on Barnes and Noble: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rainy-day-love-beverly-farr/1118425338?ean=2940045609128

Please help. Thanks in advance. 

Beverly, who will go up the list a little.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK

Hi there! Could you help me make this book free?

The Terrible Neck Pain Of Sunny The Sunflower

Amazon non free

Smashwords free

Nook free

It is also free on Apple's iBookstore but I don't know how to retireve the link (sorry, non-Mac girl...)

Thank you all!


----------



## Nebula

BEAUTeBOOK said:


> Hi there! Could you help me make this book free?
> 
> The Terrible Neck Pain Of Sunny The Sunflower
> 
> Amazon non free
> 
> Smashwords free
> 
> Nook free
> 
> It is also free on Apple's iBookstore but I don't know how to retireve the link (sorry, non-Mac girl...)
> 
> Thank you all!


Your links are not working.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK

SerenityG said:


> Your links are not working.


Thank you Serena, I already corrected them, sorry about that...


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK

gregoryblackman said:


> Hey guys, I've got a favor to ask. My book has gone up on B&N free, and I would like Amazon to price match. If anyone can spare a moment, and enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area.
> 
> I Think It Moved:
> B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2
> 
> My Escort Confessions:
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-pussy-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-Pussy-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, and I would be willing to help anyone else out. Thanks,
> 
> Gregory


Hi Gregory,
It looks you also have a problem with the links, the two Amazon ones are not working...


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK

Jacqueline T Lynch said:


> Done, Gregory.
> 
> By the way, here's mine: "The Current Rate of Exchange" - free on Smashwords:
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/77932
> 
> Here is Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FD4OF4


Done Jackeline...


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK

Kat Lilynette said:


> Would appreciate any help on this.
> 
> Free:
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ashborne-the-ashborne-trilogy-book-1
> Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/401083
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ashborne-kat-lilynette/1118402515?ean=9781495304491
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id807312553
> 
> Not Free:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EYQ9HNC
> 
> Thanks.


Done...


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK

SerenityG said:


> Hi,
> I desperately need help! My perma-free book was pulled, along with a the books published to Amazon through D2D in the middle of my FreeBooksy promotion. I need help making it free again as soon as possible.
> 
> Free
> Itunes : https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id660068856
> 
> Not Free
> Amazon :http://www.amazon.com/Awakening-Dangerous-Man-Serena-Grey-ebook/dp/B00I7DYBD4
> 
> Thanks.


Serena, it is already free...


----------



## A past poster

I would appreciate your help to make my short story, A Perfect Nanny, free. I'll get to work now on your books!

*FREE*: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/387437

*NOT FREE*: www.amazon.com/Perfect-Nanny-Giffort-Street-ebook/dp/B00F2NOMRC/


----------



## Katie Paul

OK - I've reported the following books...
• Ashborne (The Ashborne Trilogy: Book 1) 
• Naughty Love: A Naughty Romance Story
• Becoming Melinda: Origin
• Naughty
• Arctic Wargame (Justin Hall # 1)
• Tripoli's Target (Justin Hall # 2)
• Spicy (Palate #1)
• Legendary Detective (Story 1)
• When Ginger Snapped (Short Story)
• Rainy Day Love
• Awakening: A Dangerous Man #1

+++++++

Would you please report _Stages | Episode One_

*Amazon not free*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HJK0SOW

*B&N Free*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stages-episode-one-katie-paul/1118048832

*Kobo Free*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-au/books/Stages-Episode-One

*iTunes Free*
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/stages-episode-one/id791920197

Thank you so much x


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK

Marian said:


> I would appreciate your help to make my short story, A Perfect Nanny, free. I'll get to work now on your books!
> 
> *FREE*: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/387437
> 
> *NOT FREE*: www.amazon.com/Perfect-Nanny-Giffort-Street-ebook/dp/B00F2NOMRC/


Done


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK

Hi again, I am sorry but the links I posted yesterday weren't working, so here I go again...

Could you report this one to Amazon?:

Non free
http://www.amazon.com/terrible-neck-pain-Sunny-Sunflower-ebook/dp/B00H7RAE00/

Free
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-terrible-neck-pain-of-sunny-the-sunflower-victoria-novillo-saravia/1117662446

Thank you!


----------



## Alain Gomez

non free:

http://www.amazon.com/Reborn-Uxel-Herum-Alain-Gomez-ebook/dp/B00GWYFWCY

free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/reborn-alain-gomez/1118199333?ean=2940045581370






Thank you!


----------



## MajesticMonkey

I have reported the last 9 books that weren't free yet. Thanks for helping me make mine free, too!

*Not Free:*
(Amazon) http://www.amazon.com/Heaven-Earth-Simple-Secrets-Happiness-ebook/dp/B00GT5MUC6/

*Free:*
(iTunes) 



(B&N)  [URL=http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/heaven-on-earth-timothy-mckinney/1117497392]http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/heaven-on-earth-timothy-mckinney/1117497392?ean=2940045448291[/url]
(Kobo) http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Heaven-Earth-Simple-Ways-Be/book-cZU7T9NCjEOO7ViFkR7IqA/page1.html


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

I reported all the books posted since my last reply - good luck!

Thanks everyone who reported mine. My book still isn't permafree, so I've switched out my Kobo link for iTunes in the hope of better results:

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I5ZZFV6

Free:


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK

Octavia Wildwood said:


> I reported all the books posted since my last reply - good luck!
> 
> Thanks everyone who reported mine. My book still isn't permafree, so I've switched out my Kobo link for iTunes in the hope of better results:
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I5ZZFV6
> 
> Free:


Done!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Still not free.

Please make free.

*Free on Barnes & Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-love-edward-naughty/1117786368?ean=2940045566049

*Free on Apple Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/ee/book/naughty-love-naughty-romance/id788370903?mt=11

*Free on Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Naughty_Love_A_Naughty_Romance_Stor?id=TeqmAgAAQBAJ&hl=en

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Naughty-Love-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00HGFVFOC/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## pandadays

I've reported the last twenty books. Good luck to you all


----------



## theaatkinson

well, one last shot at the free attempt before giving up. any help appreciated

*
Whitecaps
not free:*
http://www.amazon.com/Whitecaps-Thea-Atkinson-ebook/dp/B00HNVARFC/

*free:*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/whitecaps
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/whitecaps/id790744886?mt=11

*Atlantic is a woman to ride*
*Not free*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NP1KP8

*free*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-atlantic-is-a-woman-to-ride

*God in the machine*
*not free*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005PF9RY0
*
free*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/god-in-the-machine


----------



## jenminkman

Free on B&N:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fly-you-to-the-moon-jocelyn-han/1117703177?ean=2940045545198

Free on Kobo:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fly-you-to-the-moon

Free on iTunes:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id782754813

Not Free on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Fly-Moon-Stardust-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00HCLQTNW

Thanks!


----------



## S.K. Falls

Free on Kobo:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/moon-glimpsing-stars-1-5

Please help make it free on Amazon:

http://amzn.to/1jrlwJw

Went back a few pages and did the others!  Appreciate any help.


----------



## victoriarichards

Hi,

I've gone through here and clicked as many links below that I could see were not yet free to report them as free. Could you guys help me get my book to go free? 

Free here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/406643

Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VT0ITA

Thanks so much!


----------



## DashaGLogan

victoriarichards said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've gone through here and clicked as many links below that I could see were not yet free to report them as free. Could you guys help me get my book to go free?
> 
> Free here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/406643
> 
> Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VT0ITA
> 
> Thanks so much!


Dit it!!!!


----------



## kirstymcg75

Hi all,

Also looking for some friendly fellow author assistance... in making Amazon eBook free.

*Free:*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/overlanding-1

*Not Free*
http://www.amazon.com/Overlanding-How-What-Where-With-ebook/dp/B00IC58ADO

I have gone back and done the same for the above requests. Any help much appreciated


----------



## theaatkinson

caught up on this page


----------



## jenminkman

Caught up on all the book on page 133 of this thread. Good karnma, because the book I posted went free almost immediately 

I'd like it to be free on Amazon UK as well... let's see what happens!

Not free on Amazon UK>
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HCLQTNW

Free on Kobo UK >
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-UK/ebook/fly-you-to-the-moon

Thanks!!


----------



## Skye Hunter

Not Free
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BGKINX4

Free
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-skye-hunter/1114675695?ean=2940044321991

Free
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Skye_Hunter_Naughty_Taboo_Erotica?id=yBBcAgAAQBAJ&hl=en


----------



## victoriarichards

Caught up on all the ones on this page.


----------



## 72263

Did all the ones on page 132 and 133!

Free:
www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tribute-for-the-viking-calandra-hunter/1114922656

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/tribute-for-viking-reluctant/id626812070?mt=11

Not free:
www.amazon.com/Tribute-Viking-reluctant-gay-erotica-ebook/dp/B00C1JG5O8/


----------



## lisamaliga

It's official--MATCHA GREEN TEA MELT & POUR SOAP RECIPE is permafree!
This might be a good recipe for St. Patrick's Day. Or if you'd like to learn a new craft.









http://www.amazon.com/Matcha-Green-Melt-Pour-Recipe-ebook/dp/B00I9KZHYC/


----------



## Andie

Brand new to the boards (I'm a total lurker). Trying to jump in and join in on things. I think this is a fabulous thread! Reported the free price on all of the books I saw still weren't free on this page. Good luck all!


----------



## AJMedina

I would appreciate any help in making this book free as well.

Not Free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E70HSD6

Free:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/374649
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dieting-bites-fred-medina/1117391081?ean=2940045412575
https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/fred-medina/dieting-bites-3-simple-rules-to-eating-diets-that-violate-them/_/R-400000000000001162183


----------



## Midnight Writer

*deleted*


----------



## Sycro

Hi guys!

Just reported everything back to page 130 that still wasn't free. Amazing to see how quick this works for some books! Here is my request:

*Free*
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id819711865

*Not Free*
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Owned-Navy-Seal-Leslie-North-ebook/dp/B00ELOHJ64

Thanks

H


----------



## WinterSurfer

Just hit up everyone on this page. Good luck!


----------



## IvoryAutumn

Hey,

Someone referred me to this thread after posting in the wrong place.

Anywho, I could use your help making my book perma free!

I've been wanting to get a couple of my books perma free. I've tried and tried, but it's still priced the same at amazon. I read a thread on here that said to post a link in the "Make it Free thread."

It would make my day if you could report my books so I could get them perma free. I've gone through the list and reported quite a few that aren't free yet.

I appreciate you taking the time.

*Not FREE*
Rise of the Fallen under my pen name Ivory Autumn
Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Rise-Fallen-Andrew-Quest-Orions-ebook/dp/B005PYXCT2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392752220&sr=8-1&keywords=Rise+of+the+Fallen+by+Ivory+Autumn

*Free*
Itunes (This is link is probably the most important to report) https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/andrew-quest-orions-belt-rise/id471756849?mt=11

*Free *on B&N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/andrew-and-the-quest-of-orions-belt-ivory-autumn/1106550940?ean=2940011518690

*Free* http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/andrew-and-the-quest-of-orion-s-belt-rise-of-the-fallen

My Children's chapter book 
Not FREE
Flotsam under my real name Stephanie Skeem
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Flotsam-Stephanie-Skeem-ebook/dp/B004ASORLG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392752315&sr=8-1&keywords=Flotsam+By+Stephanie+skeem

*Free *link at B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/flotsam-stephanie-skeem/1100075848?ean=2940011129704&itm=1&usri=flotsam+by+stephanie+skeem

Free http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/flotsam-2
Thanks!


----------



## JTCochrane

jenminkman said:


> Caught up on all the book on page 133 of this thread. Good karnma, because the book I posted went free almost immediately
> 
> I'd like it to be free on Amazon UK as well... let's see what happens!
> 
> Not free on Amazon UK>
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HCLQTNW
> 
> Free on Kobo UK >
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-UK/ebook/fly-you-to-the-moon
> 
> Thanks!!


It says your link is broken to amazon uk.


----------



## JTCochrane

Went back a few pages and reported everyone who wasn't already free.  Good Luck!


----------



## MIAMI

Hello. I have just gone through the last page or so and made the request. Please help me do the same.

Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IDHN1JY

Free on iTunes:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id817722884

Thanks so much!


----------



## AVS

Hi,

I reported books from last pages, please report mine:

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GCIN0OM
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GCIN0OM

free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-contact-episode-one-albert-sartison/1118627834?ean=2940045690188

Thank you,
AVS


----------



## chele

Done for both AVS and Miami


----------



## IvoryAutumn

Thank you!

My book just went free. 

Someone on here told me on here to contact kdp and ask them to make my books free. 
I did yesterday, and it did the trick!

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Edward Lake

Hello everyone.

I need your help to MAKE IT FREE for our friends in the UK.

Here is the link to the book in the B&N UK store. Please help me report it on Amazon UK.

http://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-mamluks-edward-lake/1117652242?ean=2940045480420

And here is the Amazon UK link to my book.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00EYI8I08

Thank you!

All the best,

Edward


----------



## joannamaz

Hi guys,

I'm trying to get this book free on amazon, I reported most books in here! 
Appreciate everyone's help.

FREE http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/all-about-you-part-1-joanna-mazurkiewicz/1118482090?ean=2940045579643

Not FREE
http://www.amazon.com/All-about-part-Love-Hate-ebook/dp/B00HQLKV2I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392845259&sr=8-1&keywords=all+about+you%2C+part+1

Thank you!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Still not free.

Please make free.

*Free on Barnes & Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-love-edward-naughty/1117786368?ean=2940045566049

*Free on Apple Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/ee/book/naughty-love-naughty-romance/id788370903?mt=11

*Free on Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Naughty_Love_A_Naughty_Romance_Stor?id=TeqmAgAAQBAJ&hl=en

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Naughty-Love-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00HGFVFOC/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## amyates

UPDATE: It's free! Thanks Kboarders!

Hello all. I've gone through the pages 132-134 and reported all those still not free. Here's my submission for your consideration. Humble gratitude.

Not free:
 [URL=http://amzn.com/B00ICABZNG]http://amzn.com/B00ICABZNG [/url]

Free: 
 [URL=http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/minor-gods-am-yates/1118672018?ean=2940045701174]http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/minor-gods-am-yates/1118672018?ean=2940045701174 [/url]

Thanks again!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

UPDATE: I've gone free! thank You!!!

Hey guys. I've gone through the last few pages and reported everyone that wasn't free yet. Please report my links.

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/INK-Fine-Lines-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00E6ITWKG/

FREE
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Bella_Roccaforte_INK_Fine_Lines?id=pYRJAQAAQBAJ

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ink-fine-lines


----------



## victoriarichards

I went through the last couple pages and reported all I could find that were not free yet.

Still trying to get this one free and any help is greatly appreciated. 

Not free on Az: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VT0ITA

Free Apple iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id821234229

Thanks,
Victoria


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Ann and Victoria - I reported for both of you good luck


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Amazon are being slow on making this one free, which is unusual, so any help would be lovely because the series is nearly complete.

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Veni-Bacchus-Trilogy-Alexis-Shore-ebook/dp/B00GCPOY9U

Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id736100794

Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/veni-the-bacchus-trilogy-1

Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Alexis_Shore_Veni?id=0FGeAgAAQBAJ

Many thanks
x


----------



## Elizabeth Barone

Just reported a bunch who aren't free yet. Fingers crossed! Hopefully Amazon will make this easier sometime soon.

If any of you have a spare moment, can you report one of mine?

Free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/411558

Free on Drive Thru Fiction: http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/126621/Positive

Not free on Amazon (US): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ILHGORC or UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ILHGORC

Thank you! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

I've reported the new ones and re-reported the last few pages that still haven't gone free


----------



## amyates

Reported all those still not free on the last couple pages. Good luck all!


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

I've gone through and reported all the remaining ones that aren't free for the last few pages. Good luck everyone!

I'd really appreciate any help in getting SARA'S GAME set to permafree.

*Not Free Amazon:* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FBK5CI

*Free Kobo:* http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sara-s-game
*Free Play:* http://play.google.com/store/books/details/Ernie_Lindsey_Sara_s_Game?id=6dYfAgAAQBAJ&hl=en
*Free Smash:* http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/411893

Thank you!

Edit: I don't know what the record for fastest permafree is, but mine happened in_ less than 12 hours _that time. Maybe I'm on a shortlist of whiners because of the hassles I had trying to get my last title to go. Thanks for the help!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

I've gone back through and reported/re-reported everyone that isn't free


----------



## 58907

Went back a couple of pages and snagged those that weren't free, including yours Ann! 

Trying to make mine free:

*Not Free*: www.amazon.com/dp/B00GUZH3OK/

*Free*

*Kobo*: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-thankful-love
*iTunes*: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-thankful-love/id767493681?ls=1&mt=11
*Smashwords*: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/382292


Yeah, so Amazon decided to price match it to $0.99 on B&N and not Free like it was everywhere else. Oh, well. Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Vaalingrade

Still trying to go UK free.

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id669564079
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Descendants-Collection-01-We/book-t2JrIIVDE0i8VCvyBXuHZQ/page1.html

No Free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004ZMBM6U


----------



## mariehallwrites

Normally Amazon is so quick to set my books to free when I need it, I'm not trying to have a perma free title, just help boost my series sales so this is supposed to be very temporary. Problem is, Amazon is just not helping my cause. If you guys could please help me to report it to them I'd be so appreciative. I'll also be going back on this thread and helping out those of you still waiting.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hooks-pan-marie-hall/1115188022?ean=2940044492967

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/309675

Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/Hooks-Pan-Kingdom-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B00CIAD6UQ/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1393354041&sr=8-11&keywords=marie+hall


----------



## 58907

Okay, just hit some UK ones(that I couldn't do earlier) for the last couple of pages. Will do more later!


----------



## adamelijah

Went through and hit a bunch that still were't free.

Here's mine Free at these URLS:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/powerhouse-flies-again/id807785235?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/powerhouse-flies-again-adam-and-andrea-graham/1118356282
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/400824
http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000400824/Graham-Adam-Andrea-Powerhouse-Flies-Again/1.html

Not free here:
http://www.amazon.com/Powerhouse-Flies-Again-Adventures-ebook/dp/B00942Q46Y


----------



## Wyatt North

I went through the last 4-5 pages. I'm still trying to get Amazon to price-match my biography on Pope Francis (from 2.99 to .99). I'd love some support! Thanks so much - Wyatt

*Not 99 cents on Amazon*:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Francis-Pastor-Mercy-Michael-Ruszala-ebook/dp/B00GPULOIG

99 Cents everywhere else:

Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/pope-francis-michael-j-ruszala/1117379936

iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/pope-francis/id742592563?mt=11

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Michael_J_Ruszala_Pope_Francis?id=3WkNAgAAQBAJ&hl=en

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/pope-francis-5


----------



## theaatkinson

caught up!


----------



## Scottish Lass

I've reported the UK ones on this page.

Question - if you get pricematched (like Wyatt) from eg 2.99 to .99, do you still keep the 70% royalty, or does it drop to 35%?

Thanks.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Woo Hoo! I went free yesterday! Thank you so much for all of your help! I've also gone through and reported anyone who hasn't gone free yet


----------



## JamieFuchs

Hey everyone! I have a freebie needing love on Amazon

https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=HAvMAgAAQBAJ
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IA34QKO

Thanks so much


----------



## AssanaBanana

Please help me give away free smut!

The *paid *Book 1 of my series is here on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0CUSE8

And *Free *here on iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id806004183

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Teri Hall

I've got a short story on KOBO free http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-corridor-1

and would love to have it free on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IBRL01W

Am going back through the thread for the ones I haven't done yet now. Thanks to all!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please make free.

*Free on Barnes and Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lisa-always-has-fallen-and-theres-a-tentacle-in-her-butt-edward-naughty/1117005814?ean=2940045541374

*Free on Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/cy/book/lisa-always-has-fallen-theres/id728781585?mt=11

*Free on Kobo:*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lisa-always-has-fallen-and-there-s-a-tentacle-in-her-butt-5-of-the-erotic-encounters-of-lisa-always

*Free on Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Lisa_Always_Has_Fallen_and_There_s_?id=yb3wAgAAQBAJ&hl=en

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Always-Fallen-theres-Tentacle-Encounters-ebook/dp/B00FK4Z042/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## reweber1965

Hello all,

Can you please report me, details below:

FREE AT:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/the-star-agency
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/333566

NOT FREE AT:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00AWELPNU

I've gone back through the last couple of pages and reported all which were not free.

Thanks
Richard


----------



## wizard1231

It's been a while since I've been here. I'll start going backwards from the last page.


----------



## wizard1231

Congrats to a lot of you guys! I'm going through them and many have already gone free!


----------



## jenminkman

Hi! 
I've already gone through the last few pages and many of the books on there are free;it's so good to see this actually works!

My favor to ask is to make my fist novella in the Island series free.

Free on iTunes:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id695157169

Not free on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D3GNJWY

Thanks!!


----------



## adamelijah

Gone through the last few pages. Mine is still not free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/powerhouse-flies-again/id807785235?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/powerhouse-flies-again-adam-and-andrea-graham/1118356282
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/400824
http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000400824/Graham-Adam-Andrea-Powerhouse-Flies-Again/1.html

Not free here:
http://www.amazon.com/Powerhouse-Flies-Again-Adventures-ebook/dp/B00942Q46Y


----------



## horse_girl

Frustrations abound. For some reason, Amazon has taken these two books off free in the UK store:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Melanie-Nilles-ebook/dp/B003CC1LDS/ref=la_B002KL0B2Y_1_19?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393821713&sr=1-19

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Starfire-Angels-Dark-Angel-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002JVY7B6/ref=la_B002KL0B2Y_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393821911&sr=1-2

They're free everywhere else (except the second one isn't up yet as a freebie on BN through Smashwords).

Can anyone help me get these back to free? It's costing me some lost sales on the rest of the books in both series.

Thank you!


----------



## reweber1965

Hello all,

Can you please report me, details below:

FREE AT:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/the-star-agency
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/333566

NOT FREE AT:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00AWELPNU

I've already done the last two pages and reported all which weren't free.

Thanks
Richard


----------



## 60865

horse_girl said:


> Frustrations abound. For some reason, Amazon has taken these two books off free in the UK store:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Melanie-Nilles-ebook/dp/B003CC1LDS/ref=la_B002KL0B2Y_1_19?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393821713&sr=1-19
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Starfire-Angels-Dark-Angel-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002JVY7B6/ref=la_B002KL0B2Y_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393821911&sr=1-2
> 
> They're free everywhere else (except the second one isn't up yet as a freebie on BN through Smashwords).
> 
> Can anyone help me get these back to free? It's costing me some lost sales on the rest of the books in both series.
> 
> Thank you!


I don't know about the others but I'm really lazy, so give us the link of the free places so we can just do cut and paste.


----------



## JamieFuchs

horse_girl said:


> Frustrations abound. For some reason, Amazon has taken these two books off free in the UK store:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Melanie-Nilles-ebook/dp/B003CC1LDS/ref=la_B002KL0B2Y_1_19?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393821713&sr=1-19
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Starfire-Angels-Dark-Angel-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002JVY7B6/ref=la_B002KL0B2Y_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393821911&sr=1-2
> 
> They're free everywhere else (except the second one isn't up yet as a freebie on BN through Smashwords).
> 
> Can anyone help me get these back to free? It's costing me some lost sales on the rest of the books in both series.
> 
> Thank you!


If you email support they will fix that (maybe). They did for me when that happened.


----------



## lisamaliga

Looking for something green to make for St. Patrick's Day?
http://www.amazon.com/Matcha-Green-Melt-Pour-Recipe-ebook/dp/B00I9KZHYC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1393880845&sr=1-1


----------



## pwtucker

Free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id827755260
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/crude-sunlight-1-phil-tucker/1118860734

Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/Crude-Sunlight-1-Phil-Tucker-ebook/dp/B00IMF6OJG/

Thank you! Will now go back and do some serious reporting for everybody else...

*Edit 3/6: Added the B&N free example, thanks!*


----------



## RaenSmith

Any help is appreciated - I will hit you back 

FREE:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-unconventional-raen-smith/1118718752?ean=29400456950774

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ICRL6RE?ie=UTF8&keywords=the%20unconventional%20raen%20smith&path=%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB00ICRL6RE&qid=1393940722&ref_=sr_1_1_pfdpb&sr=8-1&useRedirectOnSuccess=1


----------



## RMHuffman

Free: http://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/sweet-tooth-r-m-huffman/1118724732?ean=2940045712309

Not so much: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00ERY9PU6/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1393947494&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## reweber1965

Thanks to all who reported me. I'm now free on Amazon UK and Canada, but still not on Amazon.com. Can some of you kind folks please report me again:

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWELPNU

FREE
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926

Have already gone through the last couple of pages and reported all that were not free.
Thanks


----------



## joannamaz

Hey guys,

I'm trying to price match this book. I would appriciate your help!
I reported most books on this page.

Not free
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IQV9MD6/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=17NQJ5A4227NBVT6SB11&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846

FREE

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/when-the-clock-strikes-joanna-mazurkiewicz/1118860543?ean=2940045711708

Thank you!


----------



## reweber1965

Finished reporting the last couple of pages. If some of you could do my last entry (2 above this one), I would be greatful.

Thanks


----------



## ElHawk

Hi, everybody! I'm finally ready to give permafree a shot with my series. Cross your fingers for me (and pinch your thumbs, or whatever the Brit equivalent it.  )

I'd appreciate it if you could report my book as free. Here's the Amazon page for The Sekhmet Bed

Here's where it's free:
Kobo






And it's slowly processing over at Google Play, but isn't complete there yet. I took all my books off B&N entirely, as you can no longer set books free there and I deemed it more important to get to permafree on Amazon than to continue with relatively small sales on B&N.

I tried Nathalie's neat trick of contacting them directly about price-matching, but they said to use the "Report a Lower Price" thingy, so I'm back to square one. Nuts.

Thanks for the help!

p.s. I reported everything that was still not showing up as Free on the last couple of pages. Nearly died laughing at Edward Naughty's title!


----------



## Andie

Reported the last couple of pages (for ones not yet free). Good luck everyone!


----------



## jc3000

I would love to make my book free...

*Free on Smashwords:*
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/413143

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IO1WJX8

Thanks so much


----------



## Jacqueline_Sweet

So the first part of my succubus erotic romance is free at Amazon.com, but not at Amazon UK or any other country.

Do I have to submit a ticket to get it matched there, too?


----------



## jsparks

Jacqueline_Sweet said:


> So the first part of my succubus erotic romance is free at Amazon.com, but not at Amazon UK or any other country.
> 
> Do I have to submit a ticket to get it matched there, too?


My permafree went free on uk and the other countries a few days after it went free on com. I didn't report it (or had anyone else do it) but it can't hurt. The Zon works in mysterious ways.

I'm also trying to get another book free.

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Take-Teacher-explicit-short-story-ebook/dp/B00CQAE6CU
Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id694121880


----------



## ElHawk

Thanks for the help, everybody! The Sekhmet Bed is now free and my permafree experiment begins!

Unfortunately, the second book in the series also went free, too, for no apparent reason. Every time I change the price on the first book, the price automatically changes on the second as well. This has caused some serious problems in the past. I've asked KDP to look into why this keeps happening, but nobody has ever given me an answer on it. Very frustrating. Well, I've alerted them that they made two books free instead of one, so hopefully it won't be too long before it gets switched back.  :/


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please make free. 

*Free on Barnes & Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-love-edward-naughty/1117786368?ean=2940045566049

*Free on Apple Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/ee/book/naughty-love-naughty-romance/id788370903?mt=11

*Free on Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Naughty_Love_A_Naughty_Romance_Stor?id=TeqmAgAAQBAJ&hl=en

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Naughty-Love-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00HGFVFOC/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## rgober

I would love help making Concealed in the Shadows free. We've been trying for over a month on price matching. Please and Thank You! 

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Concealed-in-the-Shadows-ebook/dp/B00CUJ3QQE/ref=la_B00B6T8U92_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368891804&sr=1-1

Price match links:

BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/concealed-in-the-shadows-gabrielle-arrowsmith/1116523440?ean=2940045671989

iBookStore: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/x/id815155073

Thank you!


----------



## ricola

Free on B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/life-blood-v-m-black/1118866827?ean=2940045733434

NOT free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Life-Blood-Coras-Choice-Aethereal-ebook/dp/B00IPU40K8/ref=la_B00IQBDNHC_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1394244794&sr=1-1

ETA:
I'd already reported all the ones that aren't already free above.


----------



## kdarden

Book is now free - thanks all <3

Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IIYRRFQ/
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00IIYRRFQ/

Free on iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id828049457
Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IIYRRFQ/

Reported the last 3 pages that weren't yet free 

thank you


----------



## I.L. Wolf

If you help me make Better Living Through GRAVY and Other Oddities go free, Aunty Ida will do the experiment of your choice on you! Or not do the experiment of your choice on you (which, I promise you, is the better option).

*Not Free:*
http://www.amazon.com/Better-Living-Through-GRAVY-Oddities-ebook/dp/B00CTT5TCE

*Free:*
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/better-living-through-gravy/id777127086?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/better-living-through-gravy-and-other-oddities-isa-lee-wolf/1117653421?ean=2940045485272
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/better-living-through-gravy-and/9781311255037-item.html

I've gone back through page 133 to report books that aren't still free. Thanks for your help, everyone.


----------



## E.T.

I.L. Wolf - DONE!
Edward Naughty - DONE!
jsparks - DONE!
jc3000 - DONE! [don't think Amazon cares about Smash too much, if at all, though]
ElHawk - yours was already free and... thank you! Looking forward to read your book. 
RMHuffman - your Amazon link doesn't work for me 
RaenSmith - DONE!

I'll do some more tomorrow. In the meantime, I can use some click with these two:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Mrs-Van-Houten-CEO-Dominion-ebook/dp/B00GVKXY1A/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_41?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1394650258&sr=1-41

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mrs-van-houten-ceo-elizabeth-thorn/1117562111?ean=2940045462679

FREE: 




NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Truth-Dare-Part-needs-enemy-ebook/dp/B00IQIBR3W/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_39?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1394651507&sr=1-39

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/truth-or-dare-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1118867025?ean=2940045735605

FREE: 




Mucho thanks!


----------



## amyates

Hi all,

I've reported all those not yet free on the last two pages.

Could you help me on this one?

Not free:
http://amzn.com/B00ICABZNG

Free at ibooks:





Free at Barnes & Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/minor-gods-am-yates/1118672018?ean=2940045701174

Thanks!


----------



## Chrisbwritin

Done, Amy!


----------



## Lancer79

Reporting each day, I'd be grateful if mine were reported:

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/quest-for-the-lost-treasure-gerry-gaston/1111014654?ean=2940045754828

NOT Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Adventure-Beautifully-Illustrated-Picture-ebook/dp/B00959YHV0

Thanks everyone!


----------



## amyates

Reported everyone above on the last couple pages. I'm a little concerned that Edward's books haven't gone free yet. It seems like I've reported them numerous times.


----------



## Edward Naughty

amyates said:


> Reported everyone above on the last couple pages. I'm a little concerned that Edward's books haven't gone free yet. It seems like I've reported them numerous times.


Thanks! amyates. 
I really appreciate your help.
You're the best!


----------



## E.T.

Lancer79 - DONE! 
amyates - DONE!


----------



## amyates

Hey everybody,

I got antsy last night to get my book back to free (it had been free previously, but was yanked.) Previously I had emailed KDP support under the "Price Matching" option previously. The reply had been something along the lines of, keep reporting it through the "price matching" link and maybe we'll match it. Good luck. 

Then I saw this thread  [URL=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html[/url]. They suggested you select the "other" category from the menu instead. So before I went to bed I sent this message:

Subject: Price Change

Hello,

I wanted to let you know that my book Minor Gods: Summoners Book One (ASIN: B00ICABZNG) is free on other outlets, would it be possible to switch it to permafree on Amazon as well? It was listed as free previously at Amazon, but then returned to list.

Apple ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/minor-gods-summoners-book-one/id824027626?mt=11
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/minor-gods-am-yates/1118672018?ean=2940045701174
Diesel-ebooks: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000409085/Yates-A.-M.-Minor-Gods-Summoners-Book-One/1.html
smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/409085

Thanks!
Amanda

When I woke up this was waiting for me:

Hello Amanda,

Thanks for reaching out to KDP support, I'd be glad to assist you with this inquiry!

Our price for your title, Minor Gods: Summoners Book One is now $0.00. You can confirm the price here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICABZNG

In case if you have more questions, do not hesitate to contact us back, we are here to help and we will gladly assist you.

I hope this information is helpful to you. Thanks for using Amazon KDP. Have a nice day!

Huzzah! So if you're as impatient as I am, you might want to give it a shot. Best of luck to all!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Thanks for sharing Amanda. 



amyates said:


> The reply had been something along the lines of, keep reporting it through the "price matching" link and maybe we'll match it. Good luck.


I did it and this was basically the same reply I got.


----------



## amyates

Sorry to hear that, Edward. Guess I'll just keep reporting them. Hope they go free soon!


----------



## Edward Naughty

amyates said:


> Sorry to hear that, Edward. Guess I'll just keep reporting them. Hope they go free soon!


Thanks! Amanda. 
You really are the best! 

*I replied back to them:* Pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## amyates

Well, if they don't respond to that, then I guess they're just big meanie heads! 

I just re-reported all who are not yet free on the last few pages. Fingers crossed. Back to the words for now.


----------



## Edward Naughty

amyates said:


> Well, if they don't respond to that, then I guess they're just big meanie heads!


I agree.


----------



## I.L. Wolf

I agree with with the "Big Meanie Heads Hypothesis," because I got the same answer.  

Congrats, though, Amanda, and for the rest of us, I guess we have to keep reporting?


----------



## amyates

That difference in the responses I got from support is pretty annoying, even though it worked out for me in the end. It seems kind of arbitrary and unfair, but such is the way of the world I guess.  I.L. and Edward I see your stories are free (at least one of Edward's), so this still seems to be working. Yay! I reported all the others again and will keep doing so. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## Edward Naughty

amyates said:


> That difference in the responses I got from support is pretty annoying, even though it worked out for me in the end. It seems kind of arbitrary and unfair, but such is the way of the world I guess. I.L. and Edward I see your stories are free (at least one of Edward's), so this still seems to be working. Yay! I reported all the others again and will keep doing so.
> 
> Good luck to all!


Thanks!!! Amanda. 
You have a great day!!!


----------



## maddyraven

I need some help making The Billionaire's Alibi: The Proposition free in the US:

NOT FREE:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Billionaires-Alibi-Proposition-Maddy-Raven-ebook/dp/B00IU7T8QC/

FREE:

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-billionaires-alibi-maddy-raven/1118893087
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/billionaires-alibi-proposition/id836243103?mt=11
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-billionaire-s-alibi-the-proposition

Thank you! (Headed back through the last 5 pages of the thread to help out everyone else!)


----------



## DeseanWrites

Can someone help me out please?

NOT FREE- http://www.amazon.com/Alls-Fair-Football-Desean-Rambo-ebook/dp/B00EBUC5G2/ref=sr_1_1/183-2122628-9479022?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1394945924&sr=1-1

FREE- https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/alls-fair-in-love-and-football/id685792198?mt=11

Really appreciate it guys!


----------



## I.L. Wolf

Amanda,Amy, (sorry, it was really late when I wrote this) thanks for the head's up! I took a page from Edward (ha!) and threw myself upon the mercy of the person who responded. I guess good things happen when you leave the internet for a day?

So yay. And I'm reporting the new listings as well. Thanks for your help, everyone.

Isa-Lee

And I've reported the ones on this page and the next. Still a little giddy.


----------



## E.T.

DeseanWrites - DONE! 
maddyraven - DONE!


----------



## Bruce Rousseau

I've been going through the last few pages reporting. I could use some international help with part 1 of my serial.

Free:




https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=M7FQAgAAQBAJ
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/i-target-part-1
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EYDR1UG/

Not Free:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EYDR1UG
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00EYDR1UG
https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00EYDR1UG

Thanks!


----------



## PollyVann

I reported lower prices for the books from the last two pages. (Maddy Raven, I noticed the cover for the Billionaire's Alibi book isn't showing up in BN.com, FYI.)

I'd appreciate an assist with mine!

FREE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/open-marriage-open-house-polly-vann/1118718794?ean=2940045695855
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/open-marriage-open-house-amorous/id820930789?mt=11

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/Open-Marriage-House-Amorous-Agent-ebook/dp/B00HQW2YQS/

Thank you!


----------



## maddyraven

FYI, I copied amyates request exactly and switched out her info for mine, put it through Pricing --> Other in KDP Support:

Subject: Price Change

Hello,

I wanted to let you know that my book The Billionaire's Alibi: The Proposition (ASIN: B00IU7T8QC) is free on other outlets, would it be possible to switch it to permafree on Amazon as well? It was listed as free previously at Amazon, but then returned to list.

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-billionaires-alibi-maddy-raven/1118893087
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/billionaires-alibi-proposition/id836243103?mt=11
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-billionaire-s-alibi-the-proposition

Thank you!
Maddy

Here's what I got back:

Hello Maddy,

Thanks for providing us this information about the pricing of your title "The Billionaire's Alibi:..."

I've made the necessary changes in our system and can confirm that the title is available for free in our website too. Check out the below link to verify the same:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IU7T8QC

I hope this helps! Thanks for using Amazon KDP.

-------

It's definitely worth a try to ask. I put this request in at a little after midnight Central Time on Sat. night and got the reply back at 11:50 am central on Sunday morning.

Thanks for the tip! My book is free!

P.S. My book has not been free before. I wonder if that line is the one that did it... I thought about taking it out, but then decided to just use it word for word, even the subject, to see if I could get a similar result. I hope amyates doesn't mind!


----------



## maddyraven

PollyVann said:


> I reported lower prices for the books from the last two pages. (Maddy Raven, I noticed the cover for the Billionaire's Alibi book isn't showing up in BN.com, FYI.)


Thank you! The book was uploaded through Smashwords just a few days ago and the information seems to be filtering out slowly. A few days ago it didn't have a description, either, so I think that's just the way B&N uploads it. Hoping to see the cover in a few days, otherwise I'll be emailing Smashwords I'm sure


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please make free. 

Pretty please with sugar on top. 

*Free on Barnes and Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lisa-always-has-fallen-and-theres-a-tentacle-in-her-butt-edward-naughty/1117005814?ean=2940045541374

*Free on Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/cy/book/lisa-always-has-fallen-theres/id728781585?mt=11

*Free on Kobo:*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lisa-always-has-fallen-and-there-s-a-tentacle-in-her-butt-5-of-the-erotic-encounters-of-lisa-always

*Free on Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Lisa_Always_Has_Fallen_and_There_s_?id=yb3wAgAAQBAJ&hl=en

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Always-Fallen-theres-Tentacle-Encounters-ebook/dp/B00FK4Z042/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## adamelijah

Still need help with this one. Will go back through the last few pages:

Free here:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/powerhouse-flies-again/id807785235?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/powerhouse-flies-again-adam-and-andrea-graham/1118356282
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/400824
http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000400824/Graham-Adam-Andrea-Powerhouse-Flies-Again/1.html

Not free here:
http://www.amazon.com/Powerhouse-Flies-Again-Adventures-ebook/dp/B00942Q46Y


----------



## jc3000

I've reported the books that aren't free yet on the last five pages. Still waiting on mine to be free, I did just get it listed on Barnes & Nobles and from I have read that should help more than reporting it free on Smashwords.

Free on Barnes & Nobles:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-stranger-next-door-jc-walcott/1118860764?ean=2940045729826

Not Free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IO1WJX8

Thanks so much


----------



## E.T.

Bruce Rousseau - DONE! 
PollyVann - DONE! 
Edward Naughty - DONE! 
adamelijah - DONE! 
jc3000 - DONE!

Still need a few clicks with:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Mrs-Van-Houten-CEO-Dominion-ebook/dp/B00GVKXY1A/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_41?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1394650258&sr=1-41

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mrs-van-houten-ceo-elizabeth-thorn/1117562111?ean=2940045462679

FREE: 




NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Truth-Dare-Part-needs-enemy-ebook/dp/B00IQIBR3W/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_39?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1394651507&sr=1-39

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/truth-or-dare-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1118867025?ean=2940045735605

FREE: 




Thank you!


----------



## Ravenandblack

**Thanks everybody who reported, we went back to free in UK and Ireland yesterday, March 20th. Going back to report some more here now**

Murphy's law for Paddy's Day? Just ahead of a UK ad running tomorrow, Becoming Red has come off permafree in the UK and Ireland.
Any help getting it reverted to free would be very much appreciated. Thanks again

NOT FREE: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00AGLRUYC

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/becoming-red-paula-black/1116057538?ean=2940044608627

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/becoming-red

I've gone back and reported any that were not yet free on the last two pages. Good luck and thank you.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Looking for help as well; already reported to Amazon

Free on Google Play Here

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/L_Marie_The_Reunion?id=Ub0WAwAAQBAJ

NOT Free on Amazon here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IX4012M

Thanks you in advance. I will begin reporting the other titles here.


----------



## E.T.

George Ellis - DONE! Well, I could only do UK, so I did that. 
Chris P. O'Grady - DONE! 
Ravenandblack - DONE!


----------



## amyates

I certainly don't mind Maddyraven! Glad it worked. I actually copied the message text from the poster where I found the original tip  (Except for that line about it being free before. I added that because it was true. But it seemed to work for the OP without it.) Just checking back in to do some reporting for the last couple pages. Good luck to all!


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

I would like some help getting my book free.

*FREE*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/confessions-of-a-call-girl-elizabeth-jones/1118585448?ean=2940045771801
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Elizabeth_Jones_Confessions_of_a_Call_Girl_The_Hot?id=towPAwAAQBAJ
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-confessionsofacallgirlthehotjohn-1416557-356.html
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/405730
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id815942663
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/confessions-of-a-call-girl-the-hot-john-1

*NOT FREE*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I9N2PQM
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00I9N2PQM
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00I9N2PQM

I'm working my way through the requests on this page - and will go back a few more. Thank you!


----------



## E.T.

Elizabeth Jones - DONE!


----------



## Bob Stewart

Hi all,

I've gone through and submitted the half dozen or so above not yet free and have one of my own.
*
FREE*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/kalorama-shakedown-robert-bruce-stewart/1115799348?ean=2940044591301
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/kalorama-shakedown
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/kalorama-shakedown-harry-reese/id825136897

*NOT FREE*
http://www.amazon.com/Kalorama-Shakedown-Harry-Reese-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B00DE1R302/

Thanks!

Also, I have a question. It was my understanding that it was necessary to set the price at Amazon to the minimum ($.99) to get them to price-match it free. But I see several of you have higher list prices and are now free. Did Amazon change some policy, or had I just misunderstood?

Thanks again,

Bob Stewart


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

@Bob, they are more likely to pricematch to free when the book is at $0.99
Any chance at more likely is a good chance 

Hey peeps, I'm back again. Trying to get the first story in my trilogy to permafree.

FREE:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263832
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/black-sheep-letting-go-of-the-past-black-sheep-trilogy-1

Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ALYZJMY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ALYZJMY

I'm gonna do all the books above me now.


----------



## michaelabayomi

Hi Guys.

My little book, The Journey (Guardians, #1), could really use all the help it can get. It used to be free, once upon a time, but reverted back to paid months ago and hasn't been price-matched ever since. Needless to say, my sales have taken a hit as a result.

So here are the Amazon links once again:

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RDPNTU
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008RDPNTU

And here is a link to Kobo, where it is still free:

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=1230000020439

Many thanks in advance, and I'll report for as many books as I can (or at least until my boss walks in and orders me to get back to work ).


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

Bob Stewart said:


> Also, I have a question. It was my understanding that it was necessary to set the price at Amazon to the minimum ($.99) to get them to price-match it free. But I see several of you have higher list prices and are now free. Did Amazon change some policy, or had I just misunderstood?


I didn't know about this - new author.  Changed the price and I appreciate the advice!

Thanks to everyone who's helped me get my first book free. I've reported the requests that came after mine.


----------



## E.T.

michaelabayomi - DONE!
Kia Zi Shiru - DONE! 
Bob Stewart - DONE!

I can still use a few clicks here 

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Mrs-Van-Houten-CEO-Dominion-ebook/dp/B00GVKXY1A/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_41?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1394650258&sr=1-41

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mrs-van-houten-ceo-elizabeth-thorn/1117562111?ean=2940045462679

FREE: 




NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Truth-Dare-Part-needs-enemy-ebook/dp/B00IQIBR3W/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_39?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1394651507&sr=1-39

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/truth-or-dare-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1118867025?ean=2940045735605

FREE:


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I just went through all the people on the last page and send KDP an email about pricematching (can't hurt I guess  )

Hoping everyones books will be free soon.


----------



## Anotherdreamer

Hey All! I could use a little help getting mine free. I'm going to go through the pages and report the other posts.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Keepers-Alchemy-Donna-Augustine-ebook/dp/B00CBNM3X6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395422050&sr=8-1&keywords=the+keepers+donna+augustine

Free at Barnes: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-keepers-donna-augustine/1116010035?ean=2940045775496


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Emailed and got the US website free, still would like the UK free too. 

FREE:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263832
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/black-sheep-letting-go-of-the-past-black-sheep-trilogy-1

Not free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ALYZJMY


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

I have been trying to make this free, but it hasn't worked so far:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Viral-Legacy-Lynn-Blackmar-ebook/dp/B00ETJCISA/

Free at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/viral-legacy-lynn-blackmar/1116913080?ean=2940045267304


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

LynnBlackmar said:


> I have been trying to make this free, but it hasn't worked so far:


Done!

I can't get mine to go free, either. I've tried the suggested email, I've asked for others to help, and I've also used the book's page to report where the book is free.

Here's to both of our books going free soon. 

(I've also reported the other new listings. Please report mine, too. Thank you!!)


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

Elizabeth Jones said:


> I can't get mine to go free, either. I've tried the suggested email, I've asked for others to help, and I've also use the book's page to report where the book is free.
> 
> (I've also reported the other new listings. Please report mine, too. Thank you!!)


I submitted yours. Most of the ones on the past few pages were for Zon UK, and I don't have an account for that. I reported the ones that would let me.


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

LynnBlackmar said:


> I submitted yours. Most of the ones on the past few pages were for Zon UK, and I don't have an account for that. I reported the ones that would let me.


Thanks, Lynn. Much appreciated!


----------



## Lancer79

For those considering contacting KDP support. I sent a request for perma free and got this reply:

_"Thanks for bringing this to our attention. I have forwarded your request to the appropriate team for consideration. I will get back to you within 2 business days to confirm whether we can make this book free or not."_

Next day the book was free ... seems something worked.


----------



## theaatkinson

good to see several gone free. Just reported ET and LynBlackmar. good luck

no luck with my other books getting set to free, but thought I'd try this one. If y'all would be so kind....

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GXKOW96

FREE at BN and others, but BN seems to be the key so:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/phoenix-thea-atkinson/1118943816?ean=2940045775519


----------



## E.T.

theaatkinson - DONE!


----------



## Lancer79

I could use some help getting the International listings updated to free:

Free:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/quest-for-the-lost-treasure-gerry-gaston/1111014654?ean=2940045754828
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00959YHV0

NOT FREE:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00959YHV0
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00959YHV0
https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00959YHV0

Thank you!
Actively catching up on recent postings... keep 'em coming!


----------



## DeseanWrites

Catching up on the last few pages. Hopefully someone can help me, Amazon seems to be moving slow.

FREE https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dishonorably-discharged-love/id787413293?mt=11
IS NOT FREE http://www.amazon.com/Dishonorably-Discharged-Story-Desean-Rambo-ebook/dp/B00H5AF4SQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1395645446&sr=1-5
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Eric Guindon

Hi,

I've got these two books free in the US, but not internationally. Any reports from outside the US would be great! 

The Reluctant Messiah:
FREE HERE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-reluctant-messiah-eric-guindon/1115566937?ean=2940044571587
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-reluctant-messiah/id673711248?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/books/The-Reluctant-Messiah/kjr-mFB9M0Kfq5YgF--x8A?MixID=kjr-mFB9M0Kfq5YgF--x8A&PageNumber=1
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/322575

NOT FREE HERE:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BN2P4LO
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BN2P4LO

Apprentice:
FREE HERE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/apprentice-eric-guindon/1115766609?ean=2940044582569
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/apprentice/id661967758?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/books/Apprentice/tqHufv8XE0KfxPwTvz0vvg?MixID=tqHufv8XE0KfxPwTvz0vvg&PageNumber=1
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/324457

NOT FREE HERE:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DA1O2UA
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00DA1O2UA
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00DA1O2UA

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Eric.


----------



## E.T.

guindone - DONE!
DeseanWrites - DONE!
Lancer79 - DONE! 

I can still use a few clicks myself.


----------



## RMHuffman

Little help?

FREE
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sweet-tooth-r-m-huffman/1118724732?ean=2940045712309
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sweet-tooth-r-m-huffman/1118724731?ean=2940045712293

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Tooth-R-M-Huffman-ebook/dp/B00ERY9PU6/ref=la_B00IWYMRGG_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1395863887&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Tooth-R-M-Huffman-ebook/dp/B00FF8K3HW/ref=la_B00IWYMRGG_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1395863905&sr=1-8


----------



## FH

all help appreciated. I have a UK account to help some of you over this side of the pond.

The literary work that requires freedom from the slavery of sordid amazon coin.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VSW99S US
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008VSW99S UK

The more generous benefactors who request no payment for the privilege of ebook provisions.

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Freddy_Hansen_Ghost_of_Winter_PROLOGUE?id=08goAwAAQBAJ
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ghost-of-winter-prologue
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-Uk/ebook/ghost-of-winter-prologue

I shall of course be grateful and return favour reporting of your free offers to the Bezo's retailer.


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

@FreddyHansen - Done! If you could click on mine, I'd appreciate it. Still trying to get my book free on Amazon US.

Thanks!

Not Free
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I9N2PQM

Free
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00I9N2PQM
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Elizabeth_Jones_Confessions_of_a_Call_Girl_The_Hot?id=towPAwAAQBAJ
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id815942663


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please make free for my mates in the UK. 

*Free on Barnes & Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-love-edward-naughty/1117786368?ean=2940045566049

*Free on Apple Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/ee/book/naughty-love-naughty-romance/id788370903?mt=11

*Free on Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Naughty_Love_A_Naughty_Romance_Stor?id=TeqmAgAAQBAJ&hl=en

*Not Free on UK Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Naughty-Love-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00HGFVFOC/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## FH

Elizabeth Jones said:


> @FreddyHansen - Done! If you could click on mine, I'd appreciate it. Still trying to get my book free on Amazon US.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Not Free
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I9N2PQM
> 
> Free
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00I9N2PQM
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Elizabeth_Jones_Confessions_of_a_Call_Girl_The_Hot?id=towPAwAAQBAJ
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id815942663


Thanks so much. All have been reported.

Will read your book later as well ;p

Also Done Mr Naughty for the UK


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

Freddy Hansen said:


> Will read your book later as well ;p


Enjoy!! Thanks so much for reading and helping that naughty little book be free in the US.


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

Edward Naughty said:


> Please make free for my mates in the UK.
> 
> *Free on Barnes & Noble:*
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-love-edward-naughty/1117786368?ean=2940045566049
> 
> *Free on Apple Itunes:*
> https://itunes.apple.com/ee/book/naughty-love-naughty-romance/id788370903?mt=11
> 
> *Free on Google Play:*
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Naughty_Love_A_Naughty_Romance_Stor?id=TeqmAgAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> *Not Free on UK Amazon:*
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Naughty-Love-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00HGFVFOC/
> 
> Thanks, friends.


Done @Edward Naughty! (love your name)


----------



## Edward Naughty

Elizabeth Jones said:


> Done @Edward Naughty! (love your name)


Thanks, love.  <3 xxx


----------



## Scottish Lass

Prior to my Episode 3 coming out (next week) I'm trying the Permafree route for Episode 1. I'd appreciate any help with reporting it. 

Here's the *Amazon link* to my book.

ETA: now free in the UK and .com sites, but I still need help in .ca and .au, pretty please 

*It's free* on:
*iTunes*: 



*Google Play*: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=a7hIAgAAQBAJ
*Kobo*: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/winter-arrives
*SmashWords*: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/392024

ETA: We're good at this  Most of the UK links on p137 are already free. I've reported the couple that weren't, and those on p138.


----------



## lilataylor

Hi all, I'm a bit of a newbie here! I published the first part of my serial and have tried to price match it on Amazon, but they haven't replied. I hope you can help! Thank you!

Free: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/421035

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ILLPUJ6


----------



## Scottish Lass

*Update* - I used the email instructions on p136 last night and got an email in my InBox this morning saying it'd been made free on the .com site  (still not on UK, sadly).

However, the great thing is; having not sold a thing in America for at least 2 months, overnight I've had 6 free downloads of the book! 

I know that's probably nothing to those of you that sell loads, but it's more total 'sales' than I've had in America in the 4 months since that book was published (most of my sales have been in the UK) so I'm really excited! Hopefully when enough of them have moved and been read, it will lead to some sales of the rest of the series - which, of course, is the whole point of this...

*Update #2* I emailed them again this afternoon about making it free in UK, and they replied within the hour and it's now free. I'm up to 13 downloads in the US and 2 in the UK already.

I still need help getting it free in other international sites - links are 2 posts above.


----------



## E.T.

Mine are free now! Thank you to all who helped! 

Did a few more clicks for kicks and giggles...

RMHuffman - DONE!
Elizabeth Jones - DONE AGAIN! Don't know if reporting more than once helps, though. But I figure it can't hurt either.  
Edward Naughty - DONE!
lilataylor - DONE! Don't think Amazon cares about Smash, though.


----------



## Twizzlers

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Cougar-Confessions-Alicia-Jessica-Ryan-ebook/dp/B00J2MK912/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396038585&sr=8-1&keywords=cougar+confessions+alicia

Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jessica_Ryan_Cougar_Confessions_Alicia?id=zK4cAwAAQBAJ

Please help!


----------



## theaatkinson

gotcha JROdell


----------



## Justawriter

This is my first attempt at going free through price-matching and it's nerve-wracking! Any help would be much appreciated, am doing a promo in a little over a week on a free book that isn't free yet! 

I went through and reported everyone on the last few pages who was still trying to get free. I was encouraged by how many I clicked are already FREE now.

Thank you so much!

Here's the book I'm trying to set free,

http://www.amazon.com/Months-Montana-Western-Romance-Series-ebook/dp/B00GSE5PBQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396090731&sr=8-1&keywords=six+months+in+montana

Here are the links for Apple and Kobo where it's free now.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/six-months-in-montana/id838941245?mt=11

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/six-months-in-montana


----------



## Twizzlers

Done Pamela! I got ya.


----------



## Justawriter

Thank you!!


----------



## johnlmonk

Could use some help making my Fogland story free -- thank you so much!

My Amazon page:
http://www.amazon.com/FOGLAND-House-Call-Queasy-Street-ebook/dp/B00J40BSZI

It is free on Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=BHQjAwAAQBAJ
It is free on Google Books:
http://books.google.com/books/about?id=BHQjAwAAQBAJ

Thank you!


----------



## johnlmonk

Pamela, I reported you as 'free' 

Cheerio


----------



## Justawriter

Thanks John,
I just reported for you as well!

As an fyi, I followed what the poster on page 136 did, used her wording, and heard back a few hours ago that they will change it, should be free within 24-48 hours. So, things are looking up!


----------



## theaatkinson

i emailed too. got back a zon email the next day saying price changes are at their discretion. sigh. not sure what else to do, so i lowered the price to .99 hoping that helps. congrats to all who's prices have changed.

john, reported you free.


----------



## johnlmonk

theaatkinson said:


> good to see several gone free. Just reported ET and LynBlackmar. good luck
> 
> no luck with my other books getting set to free, but thought I'd try this one. If y'all would be so kind....
> 
> NOT FREE
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GXKOW96
> 
> FREE at BN and others, but BN seems to be the key so:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/phoenix-thea-atkinson/1118943816?ean=2940045775519


Thank you for your help. I have submitted yours as well!


----------



## Justawriter

theaatkinson said:


> i emailed too. got back a zon email the next day saying price changes are at their discretion. sigh. not sure what else to do, so i lowered the price to .99 hoping that helps. congrats to all who's prices have changed.
> 
> john, reported you free.


`

You might try emailing again&#8230;.as if you never emailed before. That's what I did, and used the wording on page 136 and got a positive reply back. However, they said changes will go into effect within 24-48 hours. Has anyone ever gotten that response? Am a bit nervous because the price hasn't changed yet still. Hopefully it will by tomorrow, but I'm worried that it won't.


----------



## johnlmonk

PamelaKelley said:


> `
> 
> You might try emailing again&#8230;.as if you never emailed before. That's what I did, and used the wording on page 136 and got a positive reply back. However, they said changes will go into effect within 24-48 hours. Has anyone ever gotten that response? Am a bit nervous because the price hasn't changed yet still. Hopefully it will by tomorrow, but I'm worried that it won't.


Pamela, thank you, I will email them again...

Also, it is now free on Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id844762646

Amazon link for those who hate scrolling up (hehe):
http://amzn.com/B00J40BSZI


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

johnlmonk said:


> Pamela, thank you, I will email them again...
> 
> Also, it is now free on Apple:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id844762646
> 
> Amazon link for those who hate scrolling up (hehe):
> http://amzn.com/B00J40BSZI


Reported as free.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

theaatkinson said:


> good to see several gone free. Just reported ET and LynBlackmar. good luck
> 
> no luck with my other books getting set to free, but thought I'd try this one. If y'all would be so kind....
> 
> NOT FREE
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GXKOW96
> 
> FREE at BN and others, but BN seems to be the key so:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/phoenix-thea-atkinson/1118943816?ean=2940045775519


Reported free


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Need help on a UK title.

Free here
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IX4012M

books.google.com/books?id=Ub0WAwAAQBAJ

Not free
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IX4012M

I've reported the last two pages


----------



## Justawriter

amyates said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I got antsy last night to get my book back to free (it had been free previously, but was yanked.) Previously I had emailed KDP support under the "Price Matching" option previously. The reply had been something along the lines of, keep reporting it through the "price matching" link and maybe we'll match it. Good luck.
> 
> Then I saw this thread  [URL=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html[/url]. They suggested you select the "other" category from the menu instead. So before I went to bed I sent this message:
> 
> Subject: Price Change
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that my book Minor Gods: Summoners Book One (ASIN: B00ICABZNG) is free on other outlets, would it be possible to switch it to permafree on Amazon as well? It was listed as free previously at Amazon, but then returned to list.
> 
> Apple ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/minor-gods-summoners-book-one/id824027626?mt=11
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/minor-gods-am-yates/1118672018?ean=2940045701174
> Diesel-ebooks: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000409085/Yates-A.-M.-Minor-Gods-Summoners-Book-One/1.html
> smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/409085
> 
> Thanks!
> Amanda
> 
> When I woke up this was waiting for me:
> 
> Hello Amanda,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out to KDP support, I'd be glad to assist you with this inquiry!
> 
> Our price for your title, Minor Gods: Summoners Book One is now $0.00. You can confirm the price here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICABZNG
> 
> In case if you have more questions, do not hesitate to contact us back, we are here to help and we will gladly assist you.
> 
> I hope this information is helpful to you. Thanks for using Amazon KDP. Have a nice day!
> 
> Huzzah! So if you're as impatient as I am, you might want to give it a shot. Best of luck to all!


Amy, thanks so much for sharing this! I had received a similar first response and being impatient and with an upcoming BookBub, I sent an email the following day, exactly like what you laid out here.

A few hours later I received a reply saying that they would "take the necessary steps for price-matching and within 24-48 hours I should see the price change." It took almost the full 48 hours to go through, and I was nervously checking throughout the weekend. But, when I woke this morning, it was free.

So, I would recommend this to anyone. If you get the canned response back that says 'no promises', send a new email the next day.


----------



## Evenstar

Hello, can I have some help please? I will report the last two pages as well and keep reporting from here on for everyone who comes up! Thank you

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G9M7IGC

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halloween-magic-and-mayhem-stella-wilkinson/1118328494?ean=2940045599184


----------



## johnlmonk

Stella Wilkinson said:


> Hello, can I have some help please? I will report the last two pages as well and keep reporting from here on for everyone who comes up! Thank you
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G9M7IGC
> 
> Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halloween-magic-and-mayhem-stella-wilkinson/1118328494?ean=2940045599184


Reported it free


----------



## johnlmonk

Chris P. O'Grady said:


> Need help on a UK title.
> 
> Free here
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IX4012M
> 
> books.google.com/books?id=Ub0WAwAAQBAJ
> 
> Not free
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IX4012M
> 
> I've reported the last two pages


Reported it free.

Also, Pamela's email thing worked for me


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please make free for my mates in the UK. 

*Free on Barnes & Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-love-edward-naughty/1117786368?ean=2940045566049

*Free on Apple Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/ee/book/naughty-love-naughty-romance/id788370903?mt=11

*Free on Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Naughty_Love_A_Naughty_Romance_Stor?id=TeqmAgAAQBAJ&hl=en

*Not Free on UK Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Naughty-Love-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00HGFVFOC/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## Justawriter

johnlmonk said:


> Reported it free


Stella, just reported it for you too! John, glad that it worked. My free just came live this morning, took almost the whole 48 hours, but it worked!


----------



## amyates

Hey all, 

Just checking back to do some reporting. So glad to see so many free already and that emailing KDP worked for others as it did for me--yay, Pamela! For those who got the "we may or may not price match" line, I'd say try again. It kind of seems like it all depends on who's manning the desk that day. I got the same thing the first time when I sent my query through the "Price matching" option. But sending it to the "Other" category seemed to get me to someone who was in a good mood, or maybe they just hadn't gotten the "we price-match if we feel like it" memo. Anyway, I'm reporting all those on the last couple pages, because that seems to be working too, even if it takes a bit longer.

John Monk, may I ask who did your cover for KICK? I am in love with it.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## amyates

Bah! Never mind, John, I looked inside your book to check the cover credits. Of course, Damonza! I love his style. One day I will be able to afford one of his covers. Beautiful work.


----------



## ThrillerWriter

Hi all,

My two shorts, Darkness and Silence/Eat, just went free, any help would be much appreciated!

Darkness and Silence
BN (Free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/darkness-and-silence-david-beers/1118970888?ean=2940045784573

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FDWFDWU

Eat
BN (Free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/eat-david-beers/1118970887?ean=2940045784566

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GJ2GQ8I


----------



## ThrillerWriter

Edward Naughty said:


> Please make free for my mates in the UK.
> 
> *Free on Barnes & Noble:*
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-love-edward-naughty/1117786368?ean=2940045566049
> 
> *Free on Apple Itunes:*
> https://itunes.apple.com/ee/book/naughty-love-naughty-romance/id788370903?mt=11
> 
> *Free on Google Play:*
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Naughty_Love_A_Naughty_Romance_Stor?id=TeqmAgAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> *Not Free on UK Amazon:*
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Naughty-Love-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00HGFVFOC/
> 
> Thanks, friends.


Gotcha, Edward


----------



## theaatkinson

thanks everyone. Phoenix went free in US. I'll still be reporting as a thankyou!


----------



## lilataylor

David Beers-got you! 

E.T.: Thank you for trying! I'll work on getting it free through other channels first.


----------



## ThrillerWriter

lilataylor said:


> David Beers-got you!
> 
> E.T.: Thank you for trying! I'll work on getting it free through other channels first.


Gracias!!


----------



## Eric Guindon

Thank you to those who have already helped try to make these free internationally. but they are still not free everywhere 
Any reports from outside the US would be great! 

Apprentice:
FREE HERE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/apprentice-eric-guindon/1115766609?ean=2940044582569
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/apprentice/id661967758?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/books/Apprentice/tqHufv8XE0KfxPwTvz0vvg?MixID=tqHufv8XE0KfxPwTvz0vvg&PageNumber=1
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/324457

NOT FREE HERE:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DA1O2UA
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00DA1O2UA
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00DA1O2UA

The Reluctant Messiah:
FREE HERE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-reluctant-messiah-eric-guindon/1115566937?ean=2940044571587
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-reluctant-messiah/id673711248?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/books/The-Reluctant-Messiah/kjr-mFB9M0Kfq5YgF--x8A?MixID=kjr-mFB9M0Kfq5YgF--x8A&PageNumber=1
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/322575

NOT FREE HERE:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BN2P4LO

I did a few reports for the others on this list to help others out. Any help on mine would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks, everyone! 

Eric.


----------



## ThrillerWriter

Thanks to everyone that helped, mine are free.

Guindone, paying it forward now


----------



## Bob Stewart

Hi,

Thanks for the help, my book is now free at Amazon US.

But if anyone can report it at Amazon UK, I'd appreciate it.

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DE1R302/

FREE:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-UK/ebook/kalorama-shakedown

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/kalorama-shakedown-harry-reese/id825136897

http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/kalorama-shakedown-by-robert-bruce-stewart/2940044591301

I think I've caught up on the new posts.

Good luck everybody!

Bob


----------



## MQ

I've gone through the last several pages. I'm happy to say some are already showing up as free and others will hopefully show up soon 

here is mine. Thanks.

*NOT FREE*
http://www.amazon.com/Silent-Reporter-Hyder-Ali-ebook/dp/B00I7EOX68/ref=sr_1_6/180-1939063-9936902?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1396697510&sr=1-6&keywords=mobashar+qureshi

*FREE*
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/the-silent-reporter-hyder-ali/9990043481946-item.html?ikwsec=Home

Updated: also *FREE* here

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/the-silent-reporter/id814855302?mt=11
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Mobashar_Qureshi_The_Silent_Reporter_Hyder_Ali_1?id=mrfGAgAAQBAJ


----------



## tiffanycherney

Hi all,
I was hoping some will be able to help me my title free.
*
Not Free*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IUQ1BVS

*Free*
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/416418

I'll be going back a few pages and reporting those not already free. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AllenMitchum

Hi everyone.

I'm trying to get a book listed for perma free at Amazon. I've been trying on my own along with a few friends and family to notify Amazon of the free price at B&N and iTunes through the "tell us about a lower price" option , but that hasn't worked. So I kindly request assistance from the KB community to also help notify Amazon of the lower price. Thanks in advance!

Amazon link: The Reprisal (Lethal Solutions Short Stories)

B&N link (where it's free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-reprisal-allen-mitchum/1118904541?ean=2940045753654

iBooks link (where it's also free). https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/reprisal-lethal-solutions/id838566222?mt=11


----------



## ElHawk

I reported 'em for you, and also there's a thread called Make It Free! where other authors do this. If you have one of the mods add your post to that thread, it will bump the thread up and you'll get even more hits on your post and more clicks to report it free. Please be sure to go through the last couple of pages on the Make It Free! thread and report any books which are still not showing up as free, too!


----------



## AllenMitchum

Great. Thanks for reporting them and also the suggestion on the make it free thread. I'll check that out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Merged!

Betsy


----------



## 58907

Worked the last couple of pages.


----------



## AllenMitchum

Thanks to everyone who helped get The Reprisal listed for free on Amazon. It worked!


----------



## Daniel Dennis

I'm having the same issue many others have had. Amazon is dragging their feet on price matching and when I contacted support they were no help at all. I'm hoping to get a legion from the boards to flood their reporting tool.

Right now it's on Smashwords. It hasn't pushed out to other vendors yet. I also have direct download links on my website.

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/425801
My site: http://ddennisbooks.wordpress.com/bookstore/
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Tales-From-Abyss-Paradox-Novelette-ebook/dp/B00JG7KL66/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1396881815&sr=8-4&keywords=fates+haven

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cheyanne

I'd love help making this go free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BP0WN54

Here it is on BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/summer-unplugged-amy-sparling/1119054902?ean=2940045794947

And Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/409683

Thanks! I've had friends reporting for me, but it hasn't helped yet.


----------



## hardnutt

Eric, I've reported to amazon.co.uk that Apprentice is free at kobo, b and n and apple (didn't bother to report smashwords).

I'll do your Messiah book shortly.


----------



## hardnutt

Bob,

I've reported to amazon uk about all three of the other sites having your book free.


----------



## MarcyB

Hello! I was hoping that someone could work whatever magic needs to be worked to alert Amazon that PROM FOR ONE is now free at KOBO so that they will pricematch and make it permafree on Amazon. If I am not doing this right, please alert me. Thanks again so much. I really appreciate your time.

On Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Prom-for-One/book-xJGHQEdXQUyK7bIRVgFhCQ/page1.html?s=pKaf0fWgQEyLs8f84wC4Tw&r=1

On Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Lexie-Rhett-Chronicles-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B00BQ10ZUW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397049547&sr=8-1&keywords=prom+for+one+marcy


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

I would LOVE any help I can get in making _Mulogo's Treatise on Wizardry_ free!

I have been trying since October to no avail.

FREE on iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/mulogos-treatise-on-wizardry/id713809357?mt=11

FREE on Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mulogo-s-treatise-on-wizardry

FREE on Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Joseph_J_Bailey_Mulogo_s_Treatise_on_Wizardry?id=4Rr1AAAAQBAJ&hl=en

NOT FREE on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Mulogos-Treatise-Wizardry-Exceptional-ebook/dp/B00ATROASW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1380758934&sr=1-1&keywords=joseph+j+bailey

Many thanks to all and best of luck getting free!


----------



## Huldra

Reported for Joseph, Marcy & Cheyanne.
Good luck.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

I had a two-hour turnaround with Amazon price matching a book for me yesterday. All I needed was a listing free on Kobo and Google Play. I've read iTunes works too. Amazon doesn't really care about Smashwords. Here's what I suggest you do...

Go here: https://kdp.amazon.com/contact-us
Click 'Pricing & Royalties'
Click 'Price Matching'

For the subject, I used: 'Product free on Google Play and Kobo'
For the body, I used something along these lines: Hello. My book [book name] is permanently listed free on Google Play and Kobo (see links below). This is not a promotional price. I do not intend to ever raise the price of this book. I would appreciate Amazon's assistance in making this title free.

[Amazon link]
[Google Play link]
[Kobo link]

Thank you,

[Your name here]


----------



## MarcyB

Thanks, Nash! Wow, Daniel, I hope mine is that fast, too. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

Thanks for the tip, Daniel (and the report NAsh)!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

About an hour turnaround time on my request with an email to Amazon! 

I hope this works as well for everyone else!


----------



## MarcyB

It's been a few hours for me and nothing. I also sent my own request like Daniel and got an email that said it was at Amazon's discretion. Hope that wasn't a "no." Only Kobo is listed free at the moment.  Hmmmm....


----------



## Georgia

I've been waiting a month for a price match and not having any luck. I've moved a few hundred promo copies at smashwords and Kobo but I've fallen off the cliff at Amazon with the series. I think it's my best to date but I'm not getting anywhere.

free at kobo

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/Twists-and-Curves/VmHh825_1UuQg_WdkRUlkQ?MixID=VmHh825_1UuQg_WdkRUlkQ&PageNumber=1&utm_source=BordersAU&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=detail_page

free at iTunes

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/twists-and-curves/id786780419?mt=11

Here it is amazon, sadly unfree.

http://www.amazon.com/Twists-Curves-Infinite-Georgia-Stockholm-ebook/dp/B00HDZJN8A

I just sent the request letter as suggested above; do you think I need to do a google play as well?

GS

PS: MarcyBlesy I just put a request in at amazon for you. It's not free as of wednesday 4:11 pm EST april 9, 2014.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

MarcyBlesy said:


> It's been a few hours for me and nothing. I also sent my own request like Daniel and got an email that said it was at Amazon's discretion. Hope that wasn't a "no." Only Kobo is listed free at the moment. Hmmmm....


The "discretion" thing is a "no" from Amazon. They may not see Kobo as a large enough competitor. I'd re-send it every day until they match the price. In the meantime, I'd get them on Google Play. Google is a hard name to dismiss.

As for the price-match link, my understanding is Amazon's system looks at the supplied links at the beginning of the month. So you'll be waiting until May for the automated system to do a price check. I'd just bombard them with price-match messages through their help pages every day, giving them as many outlets to free prices as possible. For me, it was just Google Play and Kobo.


----------



## Crime fighters

I'm waiting on my title; Cash's First Night to go free.

It's currently free on Kobo

But I'm still waiting on BN (I really dislike Smashwords) and Google Play (complicated).


----------



## Crime fighters

Annnnnd it went free an hour ago


----------



## cswjohnni

I need one of my book to be free on Amazon

here is FREE on Kobo:
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Brothers-In-Arms/book-YnssgIIRIUCuTslr7bCl9w/page1.html?s=d_kZYdUcuUmiiqsWr9GmNw&r=1

here is not FREE on Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZJQQQC

Pls help me to make it FREE, I also reported other's book to Amazon to be match lower price, thanks you all.


----------



## Crime fighters

Reported it


----------



## Twizzlers

The first in my serial that I'd love to have permafree!

Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jessica_Ryan_Sharing_The_Billionaire?id=GlNHAwAAQBAJ

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Sharing-Billionaire-Ace-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B00JJELS8G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1397149319&sr=8-2&keywords=sharing+the+billionaire


----------



## Georgia

I'm checking back in the thread and seeing quick action, or strange coincidences; books that people are asking for help with are coming up free for me, as of yesterday, which is amazing. So the 'first of the month amazon tallies the requests from the link under the book thing' doesn't seem to be true? Am I seeing this wrong?

anyway, my book is still not free, page back to 140, if people wanted to keep trying. I'm doing all the new links listed here, now. 

I got a 'discretion' refusal when I asked directly and sent my links, so I'm reduced to this. 

GS


----------



## Guest

Hi Kboarders,

My first novella in my _Strange and Lovely_ series is free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/427903
I'd love if you guys could make it free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JJYT0GI

Thank you so much!


----------



## johnlmonk

Rachel -- done.


----------



## johnlmonk

Georgia:  I reported it free


----------



## johnlmonk

J ryan - reported it free.


----------



## Guest

Thank you John!


----------



## Crime fighters

Georgia said:


> I'm checking back in the thread and seeing quick action, or strange coincidences; books that people are asking for help with are coming up free for me, as of yesterday, which is amazing. So the 'first of the month amazon tallies the requests from the link under the book thing' doesn't seem to be true? Am I seeing this wrong?
> 
> anyway, my book is still not free, page back to 140, if people wanted to keep trying. I'm doing all the new links listed here, now.
> 
> I got a 'discretion' refusal when I asked directly and sent my links, so I'm reduced to this.
> 
> GS


I'd try requesting again directly. I think it probably just depends on who you get.


----------



## RichardWolanski

Hey Guys,

My book Annamation is free on iBookstore.

Will you please help make it free on Amazon? 
My book is free on Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id851773977
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JCZMF3E

Thank you KB'ers

I got you Jryan and people above (who's books weren't already free.)


----------



## johnlmonk

Richard W - done


----------



## RichardWolanski

I got you Stella. I also did what Amy and Pamela suggested. Contacted Amazon about other retailers having a lower price. Hopefully, that will get the ball rolling a lot sooner. 

Thanks John. Your book looks kick-ass by the way!


----------



## Evenstar

Can I beg you all for a big push please? Only because I dont want to release the next one until it's free and it's getting awfully frustrating that all the others seem to be going free but mine isnt 

Thank you so much yet again!

Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G9M7IGC

Free B&N : http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/halloween-magic-and-mayhem-stella-wilkinson/1118328494?ean=2940045599184

Free ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/nz/book/halloween-magic-and-mayhem/id806457231?mt=11

Obviously I'm also going through and totally returning the favour xx


----------



## Crime fighters

Stella, have you tried doing what a poster did on the last page? It seems to have a high success rate and turn around time is only a few hours.


----------



## Brandon Springer

Done, Stella and Richard.

Can a few people report my book, too?

Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Kilonova-Complex/book-sfyyu72Db0C8tvqHiLIgAQ/page1.html?s=VzZyd_cJl0u-Ukh0lquwUA&r=1
Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kilonova-Complex-Episode-Brandon-Springer-ebook/dp/B00J6N7RDU/

Thanks!


----------



## Sonya Bateman

Hi guys... yet another plea for help with making a book free, here. Oh please, oh please report my book! 

It is not free on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B76OXCC

It is free just about everywhere else:

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id854123500
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781498950480
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/broken-angel-s-w-vaughn/1100076522?ean=2940011266935
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/51526

I have emailed KDP Support as directed in the other thread twice now, and have gotten the "we make books free at our discretion" response both times. I will keep trying (obviously I stopped trying over the weekend, since that's futile).

This thread certainly seems to help! Brandon Springer (above), I reported yours. It looks like everyone else over the last few pages has already gone free (congrats, guys!). I'll check some more posts in this thread to see if there's anyone else I can report.

Crossing my fingers... I have, for various reasons, had to wait YEARS to get this thing free on Amazon. I'm dying to finally make it so. Thanks in advance for any help!

ETA: Stella, J Ryan and JM Snead - reported yours as free


----------



## Evenstar

K.B. said:


> Stella, have you tried doing what a poster did on the last page? It seems to have a high success rate and turn around time is only a few hours.


Thanks everyone!
KB - I figured my email might have more impact if I could say that "I understand a lot of people have already reported this to you" in the hope that they wouldnt then fob me off saying I should go and report it on the books page.


----------



## Brandon Springer

Reported your book, SW Vaughn.


----------



## Sonya Bateman

Thanks, Brandon!


----------



## Guest

Reported yours, SW Vaughn!

I have a book I'd like to make free as well.

It's not currently free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Settlers-Movement-Trilogy-1/dp/1494368803/ref=la_B00B014PV8_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1397506003&sr=1-7

It IS currently free on:
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-settlers-4
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jason_Gurley_The_Settlers?id=eJntAgAAQBAJ

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Sonya Bateman

Thanks, Jason! Just reported yours, too -- good luck!


----------



## Guest

S.W. Vaughn said:


> Thanks, Jason! Just reported yours, too -- good luck!


Hey, thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm posting this for Jeff Hepple, a long-time member of KB who is terminally ill. I will, of course, report all of you as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Gone-Soldier-Soldiers-Jeffry-Hepple-ebook/dp/B001GCVDSE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397521982&sr=8-1&keywords=gone+for+a+soldier+jeffry+s.+hepple

Apple:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id851116058

Kobo

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gone-for-a-soldier-3

Thanks so much. I'm off to report.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reported everyone on this page with a valid link that wasn't already free.


----------



## Guest

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm posting this for Jeff Hepple, a long-time member of KB who is terminally ill. I will, of course, report all of you as well.


Reported it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jasongurley said:


> Reported it!


Thanks, Jason.


----------



## Alex Owens

Richard - Your book appears to be free now 

I reported a bunch of freebies for everyone (Gertie/ Jason/ SW/ Brandon/ Stella, etc.) and was hoping when you guys have a chance you could report mine too? I emailed the Zon and got a boilerplate response... so I was hoping a few other reports before I email again would help get them moving.

Not Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DX4A5A0

Free on iBooks: 



Free on Google Play: http://books.google.com/books/about?id=MmpQAwAAQBAJ
Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/crow-the-prequel


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Alex. Reported you.


----------



## Alex Owens

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Alex. Reported you.


Thanks much!


----------



## Brandon Springer

Got you jasongurley and Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brandon Springer said:


> Got you jasongurley and Gertie.


Thank you.


----------



## Sonya Bateman

Thanks so much, everyone -- it worked! 

Gertie, I reported Jeff's book.

Alex, I went to report yours and it's already free.  Yay!


----------



## Brandon Springer

Reported your book, Alex. I know SW Vaughn says it's already free, but I don't see that. 

Maybe because I'm in Mexico?


----------



## Twizzlers

Amazon ignored my pleas using Google.

Now it's free on Apple.

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id858282074

Not: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JJELS8G


----------



## Brandon Springer

Got you, Jessica.


----------



## Twizzlers

Brandon Springer said:


> Amazon's not letting my book go free yet. Can I get another push?
> 
> Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/crow-the-prequel
> Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kilonova-Complex-Episode-Brandon-Springer-ebook/dp/B00J6N7RDU
> 
> Thanks, yall


I was going to get you too, but are these two different books?


----------



## Justawriter

Just got you Jessica, and Brandon.


----------



## Brandon Springer

Thanks for catching that J Ryan. One of those links was to another person's book I reported as free. I'm not sure how it got into my copy/paste menu, but here are the real links for my book.

Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Kilonova-Complex/book-sfyyu72Db0C8tvqHiLIgAQ/page1.html

Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kilonova-Complex-Episode-Brandon-Springer-ebook/dp/B00J6N7RDU


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Redid those that needed redoing. Thanks to those who reported Jeff's book.


----------



## Alex Owens

Reported yours again Brandon and J Ryan. Hope that helps! 

Mine went free over night. Thanks for reporting it you guys!

After I knew that a few other people (besides myself) had reported it as free, I emailed KDP a second time and said something along the lines of "I know you've received notifications from other shoppers that my (book) is now free on multiple major retail sites, and I'm hoping that you can correct the inconsistency... blah blah blah."

I may have also mentioned that I planned on running numerous ads/ paid promotions that will drive more traffic to the site once the book turned free  and that I was waiting for the price-match before I released more of the serial. Maybe none of that matter and I just snagged a helpful rep, who knows?


----------



## Georgia

Free at Google Play
http://books.google.com/books/about?id=MmpQAwAAQBAJ

Not free at Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Twists-Curves-Infinite-Georgia-Stockholm-ebook/dp/B00HDZJN8A/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1397617700&sr=1-2&keywords=twists+and+curves

not free for seven weeks or so, since I got free at itunes/kobo and other places amazon doesn't care about. I added google play a few days back, and had to wait for the buggy dashboard to realize the file was fine. But it's there now, it works, and people are downloading it.

Amazon told me 'at our discretion' last time I asked; I wanted to see if a few people could let them know about google play and I'll ask them again.

This series is selling as well as anything of mine ever has at All Romance Ebooks, hundreds of promo copies feeding modest sales there. I feel like if Amazon would let it be free, I"d be able to sell the 2 and 3, and I'll then release 4, which is finished and being copyedited now.

Anyway, I've made a few requests here, but mostly by the time I try to do it, the book in question is free. Except mine. Hah.

Thanks!


----------



## Skylar Cross

Reported you J Ryan, Brandon, and Georgia.

Could you please do the same for me? In fact, I just bookmarked this page. Every day I will report whoever posts here. 

Not free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J82ZK2O

Free at Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mastered-by-his-touch-skylar-cross/1119003711?ean=2940045789493
Free at Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/mastered-by-his-touch-contemporary/id849050892?mt=11&uo=4
Free at Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Skylar_Cross_Mastered_by_His_Touch_Contemporary_Ro?id=qqUlAwAAQBAJ
Free at Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mastered-by-his-touch-contemporary-romance
Free at AllRomanceEbooks: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-masteredbyhistouchcontemporaryromance-1461464-149.html
Free at Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/422333

Thank you!

Skylar


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reported you, Georgia and Skylar.

I'm reposting my request since it's on the last page.

I'm posting this for Jeff Hepple, a long-time member of KB who is terminally ill. I will, of course, report all of you as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Gone-Soldier-Soldiers-Jeffry-Hepple-ebook/dp/B001GCVDSE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397521982&sr=8-1&keywords=gone+for+a+soldier+jeffry+s.+hepple

Apple:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id851116058

Kobo

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gone-for-a-soldier-3

Thanks so much.


----------



## Robert A Michael

Free at Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/x/id853939407

B&N and Kobo are taking their sweet time. I will post them as soon as they show up (it has been 13 days now since they "shipped" from Smashwords).


----------



## Skylar Cross

Reported for Jeff Hepple.


----------



## Skylar Cross

Reported Robert Michael.


----------



## elyssapatrick

Hi, everyone! I have a huge favor to ask. I am trying to make One Hit Wonder free on Amazon, and I would appreciate any help to report this!

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Wonder-Rock-Stars-Love-Book-ebook/dp/B00AJ2ZAZO/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0T6K5AEJRD75HQARKFR6

Free links:

Google Play : https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Elyssa_Patrick_One_Hit_Wonder_Rock_Stars_in_Love_B?id=ECEGAwAAQBAJ

iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/one-hit-wonder/id626855385?mt=11

If Amazon says enter a valid URL for iBooks, just use this instead: itunes.apple.com/us/book/one-hit-wonder/id626855385?mt=11

Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Skylar.

Reported Robert and Allyssa.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

K.B. said:


> But I'm still waiting on BN (I really dislike Smashwords) and Google Play (complicated).


Amazon pretty much dismisses Smashwords. I don't know what they think of Kobo. But I do believe they see Apple and Google as a threat to their market share. Google Play is confusing but there's a great walkthrough on these boards to help. Once you get it set up it's a breeze. Look here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,167655.0.html

And again, not to sound like a broken record for re-posting this, but this method seems to work better than reporting using Amazon's price-matching link since that algorithm supposedly only checks the links once a month. I'd go this route instead:


> I had a two-hour turnaround with Amazon price matching a book for me yesterday. All I needed was a listing free on Kobo and Google Play. I've read iTunes works too. Amazon doesn't really care about Smashwords. Here's what I suggest you do...
> 
> Go here: https://kdp.amazon.com/contact-us
> Click 'Pricing & Royalties'
> Click 'Price Matching'
> 
> For the subject, I used: 'Product free on Google Play and Kobo'
> For the body, I used something along these lines: Hello. My book [book name] is permanently listed free on Google Play and Kobo (see links below). This is not a promotional price. I do not intend to ever raise the price of this book. I would appreciate Amazon's assistance in making this title free.
> 
> [Amazon link]
> [Google Play link]
> [Kobo link]
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> [Your name here]


----------



## Simplewriter

Just made my dystopian speculative fiction free. It's a weird book, but I'm hoping it will get people thinking about the march of humanity and where we are in our cultural evolution.

I hope my little book fairs well in the wide seas of online literature!

http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Founding-Father-Xhiken-Armstrong-ebook/dp/B00JNK58BY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1397665495&sr=1-1&keywords=Genesis+of+the+founding+father


----------



## SmartQuant

Hi Elyssa,

Reported "One Hit Wonder" for you.


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please make free. 

*Free on Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/fifty-shades-of-naughty/id833939935?mt=11

*Free on Google Play*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Fifty_Shades_of_Naughty?id=OQj1AgAAQBAJ

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Fifty-Shades-Naughty-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00IQZ76US/

Thanks friends.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reported you, Edward.


----------



## Edward Naughty

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Reported you, Edward.


Thanks, love.


----------



## elyssapatrick

SmartQuant said:


> Hi Elyssa,
> 
> Reported "One Hit Wonder" for you.


Thank you so much! And thanks to anyone else who reported it as well!


----------



## Brandon Springer

It has been four days and my book still isn't free. I've made two attempts to contact them using the method suggested by Daniel Dennis (and I'm glad it worked for some people) and the response has been "Kindly jump off a bridge. Regards."

Several of you have reported my book as free to Amazon. Thank you to all who have helped. But it appears trying to work with this company is like trying to reason with a black hole.

Can y'all make another push on my book? Here are the links.
Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Kilonova-Complex/book-sfyyu72Db0C8tvqHiLIgAQ/page1.html (Thank you Kobo for being nice to us lowly writers.)
Not free on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Kilonova-Complex-Episode-Brandon-Springer-ebook/dp/B00J6N7RDU (Thank you Amazon for teaching me the meaning of futility.)


----------



## Skylar Cross

Brandon Springer said:


> I've made two attempts to contact them using the method suggested by Daniel Dennis (and I'm glad it worked for some people) and the response has been "Kindly jump off a bridge. Regards."


I tried the Daniel Dennis method too and got nothing. It's been 3 weeks, 3 days for me. My sales are tanking. I seriously need this boost right now!

Could you all post me again please? I'll keep posting everybody here daily until you're permafree. AND anyone new that posts in this thread. Forever. It's on my list of daily tasks now.

Thank you!

Not free at Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J82ZK2O

Free at Barnes & Noble: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mastered-by-his-touch-skylar-cross/1119003711?ean=2940045789493

Free at Apple: 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/mastered-by-his-touch-contemporary/id849050892?mt=11&uo=4

Free at Google Play: 
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Skylar_Cross_Mastered_by_His_Touch_Contemporary_Ro?id=qqUlAwAAQBAJ

Free at Kobo: 
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mastered-by-his-touch-contemporary-romance

Free at AllRomanceEbooks: 
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-masteredbyhistouchcontemporaryromance-1461464-149.html

Free at Smashwords: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/422333

Thanks again!

Skylar


----------



## Robert A Michael

Manic Monday went free sometime last night. Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Brandon Springer

Got you, Skylar.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reported you again, Brandon and Skylar.

Congrats, Robert, may the sales come rolling in.


----------



## AssanaBanana

I'm trying to get my 2nd book matched to $0.99 on Amazon. Any help would be appreciated!!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IH9TGJW
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tabula-rasa-ophelia-bell/1118634004?ean=2940148342199
All Romance eBooks: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-tabularasasleepingdragonsbook2-1421544-349.html
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id822476884


----------



## Paul Kohler

I have just made my book Linear Shift, Part 1 free on Kobo. Please help with Amazon, please! Thanks!

Free on Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/linear-shift-part-1

Not yet free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Linear-Shift-Part-Paul-Kohler-ebook/dp/B00FAHAOVI/

Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reported you, Paul and Jesse. If you would be so kind, this is still not free.

http://www.amazon.com/Gone-Soldier-Soldiers-Jeffry-Hepple-ebook/dp/B001GCVDSE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397521982&sr=8-1&keywords=gone+for+a+soldier+jeffry+s.+hepple

Apple:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id851116058

Kobo

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gone-for-a-soldier-3

Thanks so much.


----------



## johnlmonk

Paul Kohler said:


> I have just made my book Linear Shift, Part 1 free on Kobo. Please help with Amazon, please! Thanks!
> 
> Free on Kobo:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/linear-shift-part-1
> 
> Not yet free on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Linear-Shift-Part-Paul-Kohler-ebook/dp/B00FAHAOVI/
> 
> Thank you!


Reported


----------



## johnlmonk

JessePearle said:


> I'm trying to get my 2nd book matched to $0.99 on Amazon. Any help would be appreciated!!
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IH9TGJW
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tabula-rasa-ophelia-bell/1118634004?ean=2940148342199
> All Romance eBooks: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-tabularasasleepingdragonsbook2-1421544-349.html
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id822476884


Reported all 3


----------



## johnlmonk

Edward Naughty said:


> Please make free.
> 
> *Free on Itunes:*
> https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/fifty-shades-of-naughty/id833939935?mt=11
> 
> *Not Free on Amazon:*
> http://www.amazon.com/Fifty-Shades-Naughty-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00IQZ76US/
> 
> Thanks friends.


Reported


----------



## johnlmonk

Skylar Cross said:


> Skylar


Reported


----------



## johnlmonk

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks so much.


Reported


----------



## Paul Kohler

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Reported you, Paul and Jesse. If you would be so kind, this is still not free.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gone-Soldier-Soldiers-Jeffry-Hepple-ebook/dp/B001GCVDSE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397521982&sr=8-1&keywords=gone+for+a+soldier+jeffry+s.+hepple
> 
> Apple:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id851116058
> 
> Kobo
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gone-for-a-soldier-3
> 
> Thanks so much.


Thanks! And reported as well.


----------



## Skylar Cross

Thank you all! Hopefully today is the day.

Reported you Edward, Jesse, Paul, and Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

thanks.


----------



## SmartQuant

Paul Kohler said:


> I have just made my book Linear Shift, Part 1 free on Kobo. Please help with Amazon, please! Thanks!
> 
> Free on Kobo:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/linear-shift-part-1
> 
> Not yet free on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Linear-Shift-Part-Paul-Kohler-ebook/dp/B00FAHAOVI/
> 
> Thank you!


Reported!


----------



## Robert A Michael

JessePearle said:


> I'm trying to get my 2nd book matched to $0.99 on Amazon. Any help would be appreciated!!
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IH9TGJW
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tabula-rasa-ophelia-bell/1118634004?ean=2940148342199
> All Romance eBooks: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-tabularasasleepingdragonsbook2-1421544-349.html
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id822476884


Done.


----------



## Evenstar

Hi everyone

Just to say I sent an email to support. I listed everywhere it is free and I also said that I knew it had already been reported many times using the 'tell us of a lower price' option on the book listing page. It went free a few hours later.  Thank you all very much for reporting it, I'm sure it's the combined approach that has the highest success


----------



## Skylar Cross

Reported you again, Edward, Paul, and Gertie. If you would be so kind...

Not free at Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J82ZK2O

Free at Barnes & Noble: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mastered-by-his-touch-skylar-cross/1119003711?ean=2940045789493

Free at Apple: 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/mastered-by-his-touch-contemporary/id849050892?mt=11&uo=4

Free at Google Play: 
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Skylar_Cross_Mastered_by_His_Touch_Contemporary_Ro?id=qqUlAwAAQBAJ

Free at Kobo: 
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mastered-by-his-touch-contemporary-romance

Free at AllRomanceEbooks: 
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-masteredbyhistouchcontemporaryromance-1461464-149.html

Free at Smashwords: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/422333

Thanks again!


----------



## B&amp;H

Appreciate some help. Managed to get my book set to permafree on Amazon UK, but still seems to be showing as paid on US.

NOT FREE ON AMAZON COM.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JNW2SQU/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_Ngrutb14T0PYZ 

FREE ON GOOGLE PLAY
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Josef_Black_The_Blades_Sarajevo?id=BERdAwAAQBAJ

FREE ON KOBO

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-blades-sarajevo

will happily reciprocate any help you can give.

Many thanks


----------



## SmartQuant

Skylar Cross said:


> Not free at Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J82ZK2O
> 
> Free at Barnes & Noble:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mastered-by-his-touch-skylar-cross/1119003711?ean=2940045789493
> 
> Free at Apple:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/mastered-by-his-touch-contemporary/id849050892?mt=11&uo=4
> 
> Free at Google Play:
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Skylar_Cross_Mastered_by_His_Touch_Contemporary_Ro?id=qqUlAwAAQBAJ
> 
> Free at Kobo:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mastered-by-his-touch-contemporary-romance
> 
> Free at AllRomanceEbooks:
> https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-masteredbyhistouchcontemporaryromance-1461464-149.html
> 
> Free at Smashwords:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/422333
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi Skylar,

Reported for you.


----------



## Skylar Cross

Thank you, SmartQuant.

Reported you, Josef.


----------



## elyssapatrick

Thank you so much to everyone who reported the lower prize to Amazon! I so appreciate it!!! I'm happy to report that Amazon price matched and made ONE HIT WONDER free! Yay!

Here is the Amazon link: http://tinyurl.com/kjw52jy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reported you, Skylar and Josef.

Congrats, Alyssa. Wishing you many freeloads.


----------



## JTCochrane

Went back and got everyone I could find that wasn't free.  Good Luck!


----------



## B&amp;H

Thanks Skylar and Gertie. Reported all your links.


----------



## Skylar Cross

Thank you Gertie, JT, and Josef!


----------



## Skylar Cross

Skylar Cross said:


> Not free at Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J82ZK2O
> 
> Free at Barnes & Noble:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mastered-by-his-touch-skylar-cross/1119003711?ean=2940045789493
> 
> Free at Apple:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/mastered-by-his-touch-contemporary/id849050892?mt=11&uo=4
> 
> Free at Google Play:
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Skylar_Cross_Mastered_by_His_Touch_Contemporary_Ro?id=qqUlAwAAQBAJ
> 
> Free at Kobo:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mastered-by-his-touch-contemporary-romance
> 
> Free at AllRomanceEbooks:
> https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-masteredbyhistouchcontemporaryromance-1461464-149.html
> 
> Free at Smashwords:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/422333
> 
> Thanks again!


Still not free... ***sigh*** ... not feeling love from the Zon lately. Was it something I said? Can we work it out, Zon? I still love you!

Got you again today Gertie, Edward, and Josef. Please hit me again.

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you again, Skylar.

Gone for a Soldier is still not free.

http://www.amazon.com/Gone-Soldier-Soldiers-Jeffry-Hepple-ebook/dp/B001GCVDSE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397521982&sr=8-1&keywords=gone+for+a+soldier+jeffry+s.+hepple

Apple:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id851116058

Kobo

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gone-for-a-soldier-3

Thanks so much.


----------



## SmartQuant

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got you again, Skylar.
> 
> Gone for a Soldier is still not free.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gone-Soldier-Soldiers-Jeffry-Hepple-ebook/dp/B001GCVDSE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397521982&sr=8-1&keywords=gone+for+a+soldier+jeffry+s.+hepple
> 
> Apple:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id851116058
> 
> Kobo
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gone-for-a-soldier-3
> 
> Thanks so much.


Reported you, Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SmartQuant said:


> Reported you, Gertie.


Appreciate it.


----------



## B&amp;H

Will give them another digital kick for you Skylar.

I don't know what it is about the Zon USA, i got my UK book permafreed 24 hours after reporting it, and to my knowledge i was the only person who actually reported it!

The USA seems a lot stickier, I've been waiting for iTunes to list it free as well before giving the customer support people a kick.

Quite frustrating as my book in UK went permafree and hit 2 and 11 in categories and 400 overall yet my US listing is somewhere between ghost town and tumbleweed land. So it's worth the effort i think

Will do more price punching for you guys. fingers crossed all round


----------



## Georgia

Ok, I got Skylar and Gertie here. My book twists and Curves still not free, 8 weeks in, free at smash words, kobo, apple, all romance ebooks, and google play. I hear that amazon only really cares about google play and apple and kobo at this point. So.

Not free at amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Twists-Curves-Infinite-Georgia-Stockholm-ebook/dp/B00HDZJN8A

free at google play

https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=tHZWAwAAQBAJ

free at kobo

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/twists-and-curves

free at apple

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/twists-and-curves/id786780419?mt=11

This series is doing better than anything I've yet written with the few promos I'm moving outside of amazon; I'm really excited to see what could happen if it's free at amazon, even though I hear that the Amazon isn't really pushing free stuff like they used to...


----------



## Georgia

Josef, I just got you too.


----------



## Hermit Crab

They are being really stubborn about mine . . . I've got a short that's been free on Smashwords, Barnes & Noble, & Apple since I published it in mid-January, but it's never gone free on Amazon. About a month ago I asked three people to report it, nothing happened. A week or so ago I sent an email based on an example I saw here, and got the canned response about "we reserve the right to set prices but we'll look into it, you should report it via the 'report a lower price link.'" I did that, still no action. Yesterday I emailed again using the "Other" category instead of "Price Matching" and got this response:  "Hello, I'm very sorry for any frustration this issue has caused. We'll need a little time to look into the issue. We'll contact you with more information by the end of the day on April 22. Thanks for your patience." Really?? Yeesh. It's a 99 cent erotica short, the first in a series of 5 that I'm also offering as a bundle. The bundle is selling, but very modestly (though as a complete newbie I'm thrilled to be selling any at all) and I feel like it could benefit from the exposure having the first story free would provide. I do not understand why Amazon is being so stubborn about it. What is there to "look into?" I just hope I haven't made them mad . . . though my stuff is already in the "Adult Dungeon," ha. Maybe that's why they're being so picky?


----------



## Skylar Cross

Hit you again Josef, Gertie, Edward, Paul, and Georgia. Please do the same for me.

Hermit Crab, yes, I feel the same frustration. I don't get what the big deal is. They want to sell more copies, don't they? I'm sure they can see that, even though I'm a tiny bit player, they make more money from me if they price-match my part ones.

Maybe they're mad that I don't use KDP Select. I'd use KDP Select if it worked, but I tried it with one title and it was useless. It was only when I published to other retailers besides Amazon (combined with Permafree price-matching for the first in a series) that I started to see decent money.

I'm also going to try again with Amazon, maybe do what you did by using "Other" instead of "Price Match" in the subject line.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you, Georgia.

HermitCrab, why don't you post your links here so we can bombard them with notices.


----------



## SmartQuant

Reported you, Georgia.


----------



## pajones

Can you help me guys for reporting the below book?

Not Free at Amazon Com:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IUY0NJ6/

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IUY0NJ6/

Free at Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id837725177

Free at Google:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/P_A_Jones_Passion_1?id=IildAwAAQBAJ

I am reporting it for other authors.


----------



## Hermit Crab

Thanks, Gertie, I'm a little afraid to do that just yet, I want to wait and see what they say  - if they even do respond to me. I'll let you guys know what they do.


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill

pajones said:


> Can you help me guys for reporting the below book?


Reported.


----------



## Skylar Cross

Thank you everyone for all your reporting! I went free yesterday afternoon at about 3pm. I sent a second note to Amazon KDP telling them that others and I have been reporting it. I got a different rep who was very very nice. Three hours later, it was free. Thanks again!

I will continue to report anyone who isn't free here daily.

Reported you again today Josef, Gertie, Edward, Paul, and Georgia. Also reported PA Jones.


----------



## SmartQuant

Congratulations, Skylar! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reported you, P.A. Jones.

WTG, Skylar!


----------



## SmartQuant

I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.

Not free at Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Forex-Trading-Tips-Successful-Success-ebook/dp/B00HSUU46K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1389464304&sr=1-1

Free at Google Play: 
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Cedric_Telstine_Forex_Trading_Tips_Top_Tips_For_Su?id=5ZJeAwAAQBAJ

Free at Kobo: 
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/forex-trading-tips-top-tips-for-successful-forex-trading

Thank you for your help.

SQ


----------



## 75814

Would also like some help with this.

Two of my books, entry points in their respective series, are now free. Here are the respective links:

Love & Bullets:
Amazon
Barnes & Noble

The Lost Continent:
Amazon
Barnes & Noble

Thanks in advance.


----------



## B&amp;H

Well Done Skylar, Shows perseverance pays off. 

Continuing to hit everyone's books daily. WE WILL OVERCOME THE ZON!

Kind of frustrating, my permafreed UK book has now hit #1 in Free War, #9 in Action & Adventure, #235 overall for a total download tally of 350+ and counting with zero promotions from my side, compared to Amazon US where i've got single digit sales at 99c.

Permafree it seems is still the best gig in town, so will keep at it for everyone, I'm holding off hitting KDP support until Apple get it up free as I think that is probably what makes the biggest difference.


----------



## SmartQuant

Perry Constantine said:


> Would also like some help with this.
> 
> Two of my books, entry points in their respective series, are now free. Here are the respective links:
> 
> Love & Bullets:
> Amazon
> Barnes & Noble
> 
> The Lost Continent:
> Amazon
> Barnes & Noble
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Reported you, Perry.


----------



## Paul Kohler

My book Linear Shift, Part 1 just went free this morning. I posted it here on April 17th, and didn't do anything else. Thanks to everyone that reported it! I'm off to do some reporting for some others here in the board.


----------



## CristinaRayne

Perry Constantine said:


> Would also like some help with this.
> 
> Two of my books, entry points in their respective series, are now free. Here are the respective links:
> 
> Love & Bullets:
> Amazon
> Barnes & Noble
> 
> The Lost Continent:
> Amazon
> Barnes & Noble
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I just reported your freebie. I also reported yours, SmartQuant. Good luck.


----------



## Skylar Cross

Reported you Josef, Edward, Gertie, Georgia, Perry, SmartQuant, and PAJones.


----------



## Hermit Crab

Ugh. Same"non-answer" as before:  "Hello, I'm following-up with you regarding your price matching issue. While we do retain discretion over our retail prices, I've passed your feedback on for consideration since we may match free promotions on other sales channels from time to time."

Wow. What's so hard about this? I submitted feedback saying "No, you did not solve my issue" and questioning why they'll do it for some and not for others. If they don't make it free by the end of today, I may go ahead and post my links for reporting . . . yeesh. And of course I will return the favor for anyone else needing that done!


----------



## SmartQuant

Thank you, Cristina and Skylar!

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please make free. 

Free on Itunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/fifty-shades-of-naughty/id833939935?mt=11

Free on Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Fifty_Shades_of_Naughty?id=OQj1AgAAQBAJ

Free on Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fifty-shades-of-naughty-edward-naughty/1118847215?ean=2940045832021

Not Free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Fifty-Shades-Naughty-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00IQZ76US/

Thanks friends.


----------



## KarlYork

Hi folks! I've got a freebie on Apple and Kobo, and I'd really appreciate it if any of you could report to Amazon for me.

*If you're in the USA*:

Apple free link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id847815069
Kobo free link: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781497758841

Amazon US page: http://www.amazon.com/Empire-Escape-Evasion-Pathfinder-Thrillers-ebook/dp/B00GQMHPEA/

*If you're in the UK*:

Apple free link: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id847815069
Kobo free link: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781497758841

Amazon UK page: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Empire-Escape-Evasion-Pathfinder-Thrillers-ebook/dp/B00GQMHPEA/

Thanks for any help!


----------



## B&amp;H

Caught up with everyone.


----------



## JayTinsaino

Hello everyone,

Looking to get this puppy free on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Lone-Target-Frank-Bowen-thriller-ebook/dp/B00IEGHPRS

Already free on:
Nook:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lone-target-jay-tinsiano/1118627908?ean=2940045691093

Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lone-target-1

Appreciate any help, and am going through other people's on this thread

Thanks again
J


----------



## 75814

All caught up. Thanks for everyone who reported mine, still waiting for Amazon to catch up.


----------



## WadeArnold

I would appreciate help for this book as I go through and report past links. 

Free on Apple:






Not free on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Writer-Postcards-Paris-Book-ebook/dp/B00IUPFUN4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398209217&sr=8-1&keywords=rebekah+dodson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up with everyone. Perry, once of yours was already free. Congrats.

GFAS still not free, if you all would be so kind to keep reporting. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/Gone-Soldier-Soldiers-Jeffry-Hepple-ebook/dp/B001GCVDSE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397521982&sr=8-1&keywords=gone+for+a+soldier+jeffry+s.+hepple

Apple:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id851116058

Kobo

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gone-for-a-soldier-3


----------



## Matthew Rief

First time trying permafree and could use some help. Here are the links:

Darkness Ahead.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JH7SSEW
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/darkness-ahead-lijah-phoenix/1119269009?ean=2940045836357

Would really appreciate some help making it free on Amazon, thanks!

(It's a science fiction short written under a pseudonym)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you, Matt.


----------



## pajones

I Reported others, but mine is not yet free 

Can you help me guys for reporting the below book?

Not Free at Amazon Com:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IUY0NJ6/

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IUY0NJ6/

Free at Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id837725177

Free at Google:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/P_A_Jones_Passion_1?id=IildAwAAQBAJ


----------



## Hermit Crab

Still no joy on mine . . . so if you could help, I'd really appreciate it! And I'll go through and report others, as well.

Not free on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I6L4TLG

Free on Apple:






Free on Barnes & Noble:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/other-duties-as-assigned-k-l-gold/1118473990?ean=2940045618229

Many thanks!!!


----------



## SmartQuant

KarlYork said:


> Hi folks! I've got a freebie on Apple and Kobo, and I'd really appreciate it if any of you could report to Amazon for me.
> 
> *If you're in the USA*:
> 
> Apple free link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id847815069
> Kobo free link: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781497758841
> 
> Amazon US page: http://www.amazon.com/Empire-Escape-Evasion-Pathfinder-Thrillers-ebook/dp/B00GQMHPEA/
> 
> *If you're in the UK*:
> 
> Apple free link: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id847815069
> Kobo free link: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781497758841
> 
> Amazon UK page: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Empire-Escape-Evasion-Pathfinder-Thrillers-ebook/dp/B00GQMHPEA/
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Reported your book, Karl.


----------



## Skylar Cross

Got all of you who aren't free yet.


----------



## Chrisbwritin

Got you, Wade, Gertie, Hermit and Perry (for the top one you listed, Perry, the second link isn't working for me).

Now to dip my toe in to the permafree pool for the first time >.<

Fix You, Book One is now free on Itunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id867379130

but not on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Fix-You-Olivia-McDaniels-Brothers-ebook/dp/B00JAZDCA6/ref=la_B004ZB9UZG_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1397868932&sr=1-10

Thanks!


----------



## JayTinsaino

Got you: Edward, KarlYork, Gertie, smartquant


----------



## SmartQuant

Thank you, bonafide70 and all those who took the time to report my book.

By the way, bonafide70 I just reported your book as well.


----------



## JayTinsaino

SmartQuant said:


> Thank you, bonafide70 and all those who took the time to report my book.
> 
> By the way, bonafide70 I just reported your book as well.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I see PA Jones has gone free. Congrats!!

Reported everyone else. Here's ours again.

http://www.amazon.com/Gone-Soldier-Soldiers-Jeffry-Hepple-ebook/dp/B001GCVDSE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397521982&sr=8-1&keywords=gone+for+a+soldier+jeffry+s.+hepple

Apple:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id851116058

Kobo

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gone-for-a-soldier-3

Thanks for your patience, everyone. We'll get there, yet.


----------



## Edward Naughty

Thanks for everyone who made it free in Amazon US. 

May your life be filled with prosperity as you sell millions of books.

Please make free for my mates. 

*Free on Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/fifty-shades-of-naughty/id833939935?mt=11

*Free on Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Fifty_Shades_of_Naughty?id=OQj1AgAAQBAJ

*Free on Barnes and Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fifty-shades-of-naughty-edward-naughty/1118847215?ean=2940045832021

*Not Free on Amazon UK:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fifty-Shades-Naughty-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00IQZ76US/

Thanks friends.


----------



## LindseyRLoucks

Hi, everyone. I've been praying to the Amazon gods for a while now, but they must be busy. Would you please help me?

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mad-flashes-lindsey-r-loucks/1117792698?ean=2940045834186

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Mad-Flashes-Lindsey-Loucks-ebook/dp/B00HGXFX7O/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kstore_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0YBFVVRD4C362AA9YYZF

Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reported for you, Lindsey and Edward.


----------



## Matthew Rief

Got you hermit, Chris, Gertie, and Lindsey. Hope it works for you guys! 
Here's my links again:

Free:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/darkness-ahead-lijah-phoenix/1119269009?ean=2940045836357
Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/Darkness-Ahead-Lijah-Phoenix-ebook/dp/B00JH7SSEW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1398303618&sr=8-2&keywords=darkness+ahead


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you again, Matt


----------



## SmartQuant

Reported your book, Chrisbwritin.


----------



## Issy

Hello lovely people... I think I need Americans! My book on Amazon.com is 99c http://www.amazon.com/Last-Lord-Moors-Isabella-Brooke-ebook/dp/B00HL03PT0

But it is free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-last-lord-of-the-moors-isabella-brooke/1117902098?ean=2940045837613
And free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-last-lord-of-the-moors/id865650766?mt=11
And even free on ARE: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-thelastlordofthemoors-1433378-177.html

As I am UK I can't purchase from the US store so I can't report the price to them... please help! You get a free book


----------



## Hermit Crab

Still not free! I don't know what Amazon's got against me. Please help, and I'll be reporting everybody who needs it.

Not free on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I6L4TLG

Free on Apple:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/other-duties-as-assigned/id812536892?mt=11

Free on Barnes & Noble:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/other-duties-as-assigned-k-l-gold/1118473990?ean=2940045618229

Many thanks!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reported everyone.


----------



## Piers Platt

Got you: Hermit Crab, Isabella, Matthew, Lindsey, Edward, Gertie, and Chrisbwritin. Will tackle another round soon!

*Free:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/last-pursuit-piers-platt/1119109578?ean=2940045809542

*Not free:*
http://www.amazon.com/Last-Pursuit-Piers-Platt-ebook/dp/B00JFXTW84/ref=la_B00ECFY0BE_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1398389755&sr=1-3

Be free, little bird... 

Noob question: how do you guys find your books' itunes links? 
Never mind, I figured it out!


----------



## SmartQuant

Got you: Piers, Isabella, Hermit Crab, and Matthew

---------------------------
I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.

*Not free at Amazon: *
http://www.amazon.com/Forex-Trading-Tips-Successful-Success-ebook/dp/B00HSUU46K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1389464304&sr=1-1

*Free at Google Play: *
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Cedric_Telstine_Forex_Trading_Tips_Top_Tips_For_Su?id=5ZJeAwAAQBAJ

*Free at Kobo: *
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/forex-trading-tips-top-tips-for-successful-forex-trading

Thank you for your help and have a great day.


----------



## Hermit Crab

Thanks to everyone who reported me!  I went through and reported everyone and will do it again today for those in need.

My little book is in the Adult dungeon, I just realized. I wonder if that is why Amazon won't make it free - it's still not. It would be nice if they would tell me that. Funny, out of 8 books (7 erotic shorts and 1 bundle) 4 are in the dungeon and 4 are not. (They are all explicit so it must be something in the covers or blurbs?) Not sure it's worth trying to get "Duties" out of the dungeon, though. I suppose I should just be more careful about trying to ensure that future books don't end up there.


----------



## B&amp;H

Big thanks to everyone for reporting my book, just woke up to notice a raft of price match free sales in KDP and lo and behold, the mighty Zon has unleashed my book from the triviality of sordid coin.

This was purely achieved by the report it page, and since Apple are dragging their heels I only had it listed free on Google Play & Kobo. 

Anyway, super happy now. it's gone from being in the wastelands of 300K rankings to charting in free bestseller categories.

Massive thanks again, I will continue to report everyone else's books for them.


----------



## SmartQuant

Congrats, Josef! 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Skylar Cross

Reported you Chrisbwritin, Lindsey, Gertie, Matthew, Isabella, Hermit Crab, Piers, and SmartQuant.

Congratulations Josef, PA Jones, and Edward!


----------



## Lyoung

Reported for everyone! Woohoo!


----------



## JamieFuchs

Got you all! Maybe one day Amazon will allow us to set our price free by ourselves.... someday 

My turn!

free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-outlaw-mc-club
https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=vDrzAgAAQBAJ

not free: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00IPRBS6U/

Thanks in advance


----------



## SmartQuant

Got you, Jaime!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up with everyone.


----------



## Ravenandblack

***Update. We just went back to free. Once again, thank you so much for your help.***

Eek! We have a Bookbub ad scheduled for early next week, and once again Becoming Red has come off permafree in the UK and Ireland.
Any help getting it reverted to free would be very much appreciated. Thank you.

NOT FREE: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00AGLRUYC

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/becoming-red-paula-black/1116057538?ean=2940044608627

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/becoming-red

I've gone back and reported any that were not yet free on the last two pages. Good luck and thank you.


----------



## hardnutt

I'd be glad of some help to make the first book in my series free, please.

I'll go through and do a bunch of everyone else's as soon as I've posted this.

#1 in my Rafferty & Llewellyn series

*Free here:*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dead-before-morning

http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/dead-before-morning-by-geraldine-evans/2940011301278

*And there's this one, which has no price against it. does that mean it's free? Confused!*
http://www.ibookstore.com/products.php?i=B004EYUHN8

*Not Free here:*
http://www.amazon.com/Before-Morning-Rafferty-Llewellyn-procedurals-ebook/dp/B004EYUHN8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1398509022&sr=1-1&keywords=geraldine+evans

http://www.amazon.ca/Before-Morning-Rafferty-Llewellyn-procedurals-ebook/dp/B004EYUHN8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398510524&sr=8-1&keywords=Dead+Before+Morning

http://www.amazon.com.au/Before-Morning-Rafferty-Llewellyn-procedurals-ebook/dp/B004EYUHN8/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398510625&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Dead+Before+Morning

Thanks, everyone.
Geraldine


----------



## hardnutt

Okay, I've done everyone on Page 146, that's Ravenblack, Jamie, Smart, Piers, Hermit Crab, Isabella, Matthew, Lindsey, Edward and Gertie. Chris, you're now free.

Good luck, everyone.
Geraldine


----------



## SmartQuant

Thanks for your help, hardnutt. 

Just reported hardnutt, Ravenandblack, and LindseyRLoucks.

All caught up with everyone now.  

Have a great day!


----------



## 75814

Thanks for everyone who reported The Lost Continent, it's free and the downloads are climbing!

For some reason, though, Amazon still isn't recognizing Love & Bullets as free. So going to try it a second time:

Not free on Amazon

Free on B&N


----------



## Piers Platt

Thanks, Geraldine!  Got you and Perry.


----------



## hardnutt

Thanks SmartQuant and Piers.


----------



## hardnutt

Done Love and Bullets, Perry.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up with everyone. 

GFAS still isn't free. Thanks for trying everyone. I'll see if Jeff is up to writing to Amazon. If that doesn't work, I'll be back.


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill

I'm trying to make _Boy Mercury - An Antebellum Steampunk Tale: Episode One - The Welding _free. Amazon is begin stubborn.

iTunes-->Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/boy-mercury-antebellum-steampunk/id870951158?mt=11
BN-->Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/boy-mercury-an-antebellum-steampunk-tale-david-macinnis-gill/1119274280?ean=2940045856072
Google Play-->Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=1cNsAwAAQBAJ

NOW Free: http://www.amazon.com//dp/B00JSUZSOG

Thanks to everyone who reported!


----------



## Silly Writer

I don't have a freebie yet...so don't report mine free, but I'm just paying it forward, just in case that changes. Reported the last full page, will do more tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## Ravenandblack

Huge thanks to everyone who got us back to free. 

Hardnutt, you're showing free too. Perry and David, I've reported both your books. Best of luck.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I've reported everything on this page (147).

For some reason I'm having trouble making Veni free, even though Amazon have readily made everything else I've reported free. Any help would be appreciated.

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Veni-Bacchus-Trilogy-Alexis-Shore-ebook/dp/B00GCPOY9U

Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id736100794

Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/veni

All Romance:
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-veni-1334832-349.html

Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Alexis_Shore_Veni?id=0FGeAgAAQBAJ

Thanks x


----------



## JayTinsaino

got you: alexis-shore, perry and piers

still struggling to get lone target free  - has been a few months now, fingers crossed

here's info again if anyone can help

not free

http://www.amazon.com/Lone-Target-Frank-Bowen-thriller-ebook/dp/B00IEGHPRS

uk:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lone-Target-Frank-Bowen-thriller-ebook/dp/B00IEGHPRS

free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lone-target/id820859082?mt=11

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lone-target-jay-tinsiano/1118627908?ean=2940045691093


----------



## Skylar Cross

Josef Black said:


> the triviality of sordid coin.


Love that!

Reported you Geraldine, Perry, David, Alexis, Jay, Gertie, Lindsey, Matthew, Isabella, Hermit Crab, and Piers.


----------



## JJ Jones

Would really appreciate the assistance in reporting mine as free please. I will be waiting by to report everyone else today and tomorrow in return.  

NOT FREE > http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HS3XJD2

FREE > http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/touched-by-the-white-bear
FREE > https://play.google.com/store/books/details/JJ_Jones_Touched_By_The_White_Bear_FREE_Paranormal?id=KlhPAwAAQBAJ
FREE > https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/432855


----------



## Scott Pixello

I'm trying to make the first in my Roman series, Keith Ramsbottom (Episode I): Rebel Leader, free. Can someone price-match with Amazon? I'd be happy to return the favour. Thanks.

Free here:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/433036

Not free here:
http://www.amazon.com/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1398749914&sr=1-7&keywords=scott+pixello

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1398749949&sr=8-2&keywords=scott+pixello

http://www.amazon.ca/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750008&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello

http://www.amazon.de/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750039&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello


----------



## SmartQuant

L.L. Akers said:


> I don't have a freebie yet...so don't report mine free, but I'm just paying it forward, just in case that changes. Reported the last full page, will do more tomorrow. Good luck!


Thank you, L.L. Akers. I love your generous, pay-it-forward approach.


----------



## MaxCherish

Hi folks. My free book on Smashwords and Barnes & Noble has only been price matched by Amazon in the UK. So a little help would be super appreciated to make sure it is free everywhere.

"Free Orgasms, Volume 1"
Smashwords: http://bit.ly/FreeOrgasmsV1
B&N: http://bit.ly/FreeOrgasmsV1-BN
Kobo: http://bit.ly/VDS_FOV1Kobo
Amazon: http://bit.ly/VDS_FOv1-A

I'll go back and tag the dozen requests above mine. Much appreciate the help!


----------



## Alexis Adaire

Hey, everybody.

I've followed up on all the requests on this page (#147) and would appreciate help with one item of my own...

Not free here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GG16KI8

Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/probed-alexis-adaire/1119160196?ean=2940045841627

Free here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/427730

Free here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/probed-the-encounter

Free here: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-probedtheencounter-1470512-356.html

Thanks!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please make free for my mates. 

*Free on Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/fifty-shades-of-naughty/id833939935?mt=11

*Free on Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Fifty_Shades_of_Naughty?id=OQj1AgAAQBAJ

*Free on Barnes and Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fifty-shades-of-naughty-edward-naughty/1118847215?ean=2940045832021

*Not Free on Amazon UK:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fifty-Shades-Naughty-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00IQZ76US/

Thanks friends.


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill

Got all the links from my post down.


----------



## StrokerChase

Not free here: http://www.amazon.com/Amys-Bear-The-Werebear-Shifters-ebook/dp/B00JTK348W/

Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/amys-bear-aurora-reid/1119274465

Thanks everyone. I'm going down the list from a couple pages back and working my way through.


----------



## SmartQuant

StrokerChase said:


> Not free here: http://www.amazon.com/Amys-Bear-The-Werebear-Shifters-ebook/dp/B00JTK348W/
> 
> Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/amys-bear-aurora-reid/1119274465
> 
> Thanks everyone. I'm going down the list from a couple pages back and working my way through.


StrokerChase, looks like you are now free on Amazon. Congrats!

Just caught up with reporting everyone today.


----------



## Sara C

Hi guys, I'd love it if you could report mine too!

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Xoe-Vampires-Werewolves-Demons-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B004ZMVQRU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398889375&sr=8-1&keywords=sara+c+roethle

Free Link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/xoe

I'll go ahead and make my way up the list and try to report everyone who has not yet managed free status .

Update: Got everyone Hardnutt, David, Perry, L.L., Alexis, and Bonafide so far.


----------



## Matthew Rief

Got you Geraldine, Perry, David, Alexis, Bonafide, JJ, Michael, and pretty much everyone else. Could still use help making mine free:

Free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/darkness-ahead-lijah-phoenix/1119269009?ean=2940045836357

Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/Darkness-Ahead-Lijah-Phoenix-ebook/dp/B00JH7SSEW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1398896460&sr=1-4

Thank you all!


----------



## SmartQuant

Got you roethles and Matthew. All caught up with everyone today.

I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.

*Not free at Amazon: *
http://www.amazon.com/Forex-Trading-Tips-Successful-Success-ebook/dp/B00HSUU46K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1389464304&sr=1-1

*Free at Google Play: *
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Cedric_Telstine_Forex_Trading_Tips_Top_Tips_For_Su?id=5ZJeAwAAQBAJ

*Free at Kobo: *
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/forex-trading-tips-top-tips-for-successful-forex-trading

Thanks to everyone for all of your help and have a phenomenal day!


----------



## Guest

Hi all,

Started a new romance series. Could you help me set it free?

Not Free
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JY3Z7PW

Free Link
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-billion-heartbreaks

Starting to comb through page 146.

Thank you to everyone


----------



## Scott Pixello

It may be that I'm being impatient & unrealistic about how long this takes but I'm trying to make the first in my Roman series, Keith Ramsbottom (Episode I): Rebel Leader, free. Can someone price-match with Amazon? I'd be happy to return the favour. Thanks.

Free here:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/433036

Not free here:
http://www.amazon.com/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1398749914&sr=1-7&keywords=scott+pixello

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1398749949&sr=8-2&keywords=scott+pixello

http://www.amazon.ca/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750008&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello

http://www.amazon.de/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750039&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello


----------



## JJ Jones

I just caught up on the last page.

Did anyone do mine? I still can not seem to be free! 

NOT FREE > http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HS3XJD2

FREE > http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/touched-by-the-white-bear

FREE > https://play.google.com/store/books/details/JJ_Jones_Touched_By_The_White_Bear_FREE_Paranormal?id=KlhPAwAAQBAJ

FREE > https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/432855


----------



## Guest

Writers I've helped free thus far: Edward Naughty, Linsey Loucks, Matthew Rief, Hermit Crab, Piers Platt, Jamie Fuchs, Hard Nutt, Alexis Shore, Cristina Rayne. Will do more today. 

Please, help free my book in the earlier post.


----------



## CristinaRayne

Hi everyone. Just set the first part of my serial to free. Can you help me make it free on Amazon? Thanks! I'll also go through the list and return the favor.

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JQWEO32

Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00JQWEO32

Not Free: https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00JQWEO32

Not Free: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00JQWEO32

Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=FqNiAwAAQBAJ

Free: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/429775


----------



## RichardWolanski

Hi Guys,

Another book I'd like freed, please.

Not Free: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I85RPCA

Free: 
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Richard_Wolanski_The_Sourwood?id=dT9XAwAAQBAJ

Thanks guys!

I'll be starting with page 146.


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone today.


----------



## Guest

SmartQuant said:


> All caught up with everyone today.


Me too!


----------



## ED Martin

Please help make my book free! I'll of course return the favor with those on this list.

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JI88JOY

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/not-my-thing-ed-martin/1119142394

Free: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/426577

Thanks!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Thanks to everyone who helped. You are the best. 

Please make free. 

*Free on Apple Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/ive-fallen-theres-tentacle/id704226816?mt=11

*Free on Google Play*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_I_ve_Fallen_and_there_s_a_Tentacle_?id=ns-UAgAAQBAJ

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Ive-Fallen-theres-Tentacle-Butt-ebook/dp/B00EWLRVI2/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Back in the thread  Catching up as far back as I can!

Here's mine, please:

FREE:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711498853

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DE0CG1O

Thank you


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

I've submitted free match for the books in the past few pages that are still paid...going back in page time now to see if there are more that need attention...

Would anyone be willing to request a price match for my kid's book? (written under a pen name)...

http://www.amazon.com/Fierce-Winds-Fiery-Dragons-Hollows-ebook/dp/B00JZ6QIME/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1399338432&sr=1-1&keywords=nan+sweet 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fierce-winds-fiery-dragons/id870836541?mt=11

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
Jeanette


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill

Got everyone on this page.


----------



## Chrisbwritin

Gotcha Richard, Jeanette, ED, etc on this page (Cristina, Elvin King looks like it's already been freed on Amazon now!)

I'd love if you guys could report mine as well. Thanks!
NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/Prey-Montana-Wolves-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00K00M7GK

FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/prey/id870828387?mt=11

FREE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Chloe_Cole_Prey?id=IeV_AwAAQBAJ

FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/prey-26


----------



## Alexis Adaire

Just got everyone on page 148.

Still need some help getting these two done. Pretty please? 

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GG16KI8

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/probed-alexis-adaire/1119160196
Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/probed-the-encounter

~~~~

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HZUOAYK

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shunned-alexis-adaire/1119387597
Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shunned-an-amish-awakening-book-1

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

Chris & Alexis...got yours...


----------



## Twizzlers

I'm hoping this is the start of a bestselling serial! Haha.

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lost-alpha-part-1-jessica-ryan/1119438292?ean=2940149177332&itm=1&usri=2940149177332

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K5ILVEG


----------



## Caddy

I helped.

Could you please help me out by reporting Gastien: The Cost of the Dream free to AMazon? It is free at these places:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gastien-the-cost-of-the-dream

https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-gastienthecostofthedream-625186-148.html (And, no, the series doesn't follow the romance formula, and this book is not a romance. I talked with them and they have a much looser allowance for what is a romance...although I don't sell there anyway, so whatever.  )


----------



## Twizzlers

Done and done.


----------



## JayTinsaino

Got most on this page: still struggling to get this one free, anyone know of anything else that can be done?

Thanks for any help 

not free

http://www.amazon.com/Lone-Target-Frank-Bowen-thriller-ebook/dp/B00IEGHPRS

uk:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lone-Target-Frank-Bowen-thriller-ebook/dp/B00IEGHPRS

free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lone-target/id820859082?mt=11

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lone-target-jay-tinsiano/1118627908?ean=2940045691093


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Now caught up!


----------



## Scott Reeves

Got everyone on this page, will work my way backward. Can someone please submit my book:

FREE: 
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Scott_Reeves_Tales_of_Fantasy?id=2nztAgAAQBAJ

NOT FREE: 
http://www.amazon.com/Tales-Fantasy-Scott-Reeves-ebook/dp/B007QODOXI

Thank you!


----------



## SmartQuant

Just reported your book, Scott.

All caught up with everyone.


----------



## Edward Naughty

Thanks to everyone who helped. You are the best. 

Please make free for my mates in UK. 

*Free on Apple Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/ive-fallen-theres-tentacle/id704226816?mt=11

*Free on Google Play*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_I_ve_Fallen_and_there_s_a_Tentacle_?id=ns-UAgAAQBAJ

*Not Free on Amazon UK:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ive-Fallen-theres-Tentacle-Butt-ebook/dp/B00EWLRVI2/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

Got everyone to this point. Still having trouble...adding Barnes & Noble (Have an early post with Itunes). I must have had a dozen people try to price match this, but they're just not doing it. Is there some secret rule Amazon has about setting new releases as permafree?

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/nan-sweet?store=allproducts&keyword=nan+sweet

http://www.amazon.com/Fierce-Winds-Fiery-Dragons-Hollows-ebook/dp/B00JZ6QIME/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399421834&sr=8-1&keywords=nan+sweet


----------



## Scott Pixello

I'm still trying to make the first in my Roman series, Keith Ramsbottom (Episode I): Rebel Leader, free. Can someone price-match with Amazon? I'd be happy to return the favour. Thanks.

Free here:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/433036
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/keith-ramsbottom-episode-i/id871310012?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/keith-ramsbottom-scott-pixello/1119387517?ean=2940045860000

Not free here:
http://www.amazon.com/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1398749914&sr=1-7&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1398749949&sr=8-2&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.ca/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750008&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.de/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750039&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello


----------



## Twizzlers

D'oh! I put the wrong link in my first post to make this one free!

Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jessica_Ryan_Lost_Alpha_Part_1?id=q4iCAwAAQBAJ

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K5ILVEG


----------



## mepatterson

I'm gonna jump on board this thread too. I posted my award-winning first novel, DEVIL'S HAND (http://amzn.to/sskaa) on iTunes for Free, but Amazon still won't match.

Please help!


----------



## meh

TOS.


----------



## Georgia

Well, I wanted permafree on this book to help with the sales of the forth in the series, but I can't wait forever, so maybe it can help with the fifth. Hah.

I've asked before, and I've done the price match about twenty times now, but I'm asking again, and will go back up this page and hit everybody until I see that they are already free.

Not free at amazon for 7 weeks:

http://www.amazon.com/Twists-Curves-Infinite-Georgia-Stockholm-ebook/dp/B00HDZJN8A/ref=la_B00D0DYQE0_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1399586850&sr=1-1

free at google play

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Georgia_Stockholm_Twists_and_Curves?id=tHZWAwAAQBAJ

free at apple

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/twists-and-curves/id786780419?mt=11

huh. My book at kobo now says 'not available in us.' It was free last I looked and I moved several hundred free copies. that sucks. Oh well. Just wrote customer service.


----------



## Caddy

Yowser that was fast! My book went free on Apple I-tunes in 4 1/2 days! That is the one that usually spurs Amazon to price-match the quickest. Please report it being free on Apple I-tunes. Here is the I-tunes store link: 




Here is my book link on Amazon that I want to make free: [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.com/B005FI62BS[/url]


----------



## Twizzlers

This one is free at Apple now. That should really help me on the permafree bandwagon.

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id874702957

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K5ILVEG

Thank you!


----------



## 75845

Edward Naughty said:


> Please make free for my mates in UK.
> *Not Free on Amazon UK:*
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ive-Fallen-theres-Tentacle-Butt-ebook/dp/B00EWLRVI2/


AFAIK Amazon will not price match if you are just on the UK store as price matching is a breach of EU competition law.


----------



## Alexis Adaire

Just spent a bit of time reporting everyone from pages 148 and 149.

I'm still struggling to get two books permafreed and would appreciate some help:

Not free:  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GG16KI8[/url]

Free: 



Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/probed-alexis-adaire/1119160196
Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/probed-the-encounter

~~~~

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HZUOAYK

Free: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/433250
Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shunned-alexis-adaire/1119387597
Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shunned-an-amish-awakening-book-1

My sincere thanks to everyone who makes the effort!


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Caught up again  Here's mine, please:

FREE:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711498853

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DE0CG1O

Thank you


----------



## SabrinaLacey

Hi all - I'm traipsing through the list here of the recents, to help out, plugging you all into the "tell us about a lower price" - and would love a push myself, please and thank you!! Especially since I chucked down $140 bucks on promotions for the 15-18 since it went free for two days...and boom - it went back up to .99. YIKES.

Free on Apple Itunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/throbbing-hearts-1/id844309811?mt=11

Free on KOBO
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/throbbing-hearts-1

Free on Smashwords (and soon the whole world! * evil laugh)
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/436976

Not Free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J3IRPUS (thank you)


----------



## Chrisbwritin

Just reported for everyone above on this page and am stunned to see some of these still aren't free (and some from posts four and five days ago). I guess it's not just me. I've been trying for ten days and nada. Georgia, did customer service respond at all? 
Anyway, if you guys could give it a go for me, I'd appreciate it!

NOT free:

FREE:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Chloe_Cole_Prey?id=IeV_AwAAQBAJ

FREE:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/prey/id870828387?mt=11


----------



## Twizzlers

I'm having trouble getting mine to go free. Isn't there someone at Amazon I can e-mail?


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

J.Ryan, I contacted Amazon to no avail.  It's worth a shot.  I just wish I knew what parameters they used in the decision making process.  I'm going to start actively advertising the Barnes & Noble freebie.  Maybe Amazon auto-matches based on ranking?  Length of time the book is out?  My other Freebie matched within a few days, but it had been out for years when I requested price match.


----------



## cliff_robbins

Hello Everyone,

I have been working through the list on this board, if you could also help me with a recently uploaded book on Amazon I'd greatly appreciate it. I am more than willing to assist others.

Amazon (not free)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K4G2WTW

B&N (free)
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/seo-website-design-for-small-businesses-cliff-robbins/1118867029?ean=2940045735650


----------



## cliff_robbins

roethles said:


> Hi guys, I'd love it if you could report mine too!
> 
> Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Xoe-Vampires-Werewolves-Demons-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B004ZMVQRU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398889375&sr=8-1&keywords=sara+c+roethle
> 
> Free Link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/xoe
> 
> I'll go ahead and make my way up the list and try to report everyone who has not yet managed free status .
> 
> Update: Got everyone Hardnutt, David, Perry, L.L., Alexis, and Bonafide so far.


Looks like you are free.


----------



## cliff_robbins

SmartQuant said:


> Got you roethles and Matthew. All caught up with everyone today.
> 
> I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.
> 
> *Not free at Amazon: *
> http://www.amazon.com/Forex-Trading-Tips-Successful-Success-ebook/dp/B00HSUU46K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1389464304&sr=1-1
> 
> *Free at Google Play: *
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Cedric_Telstine_Forex_Trading_Tips_Top_Tips_For_Su?id=5ZJeAwAAQBAJ
> 
> *Free at Kobo: *
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/forex-trading-tips-top-tips-for-successful-forex-trading
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all of your help and have a phenomenal day!


Looks like you are free.


----------



## Twizzlers

I got everybody on the last two pages!


----------



## ED Martin

Grr, been trying for over a month to make my book free! Maybe iTunes is the magic bullet?

Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JI88JOY

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/not-my-thing-a-short-story/id858130548?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/not-my-thing-ed-martin/1119142394

I've worked through the last 3 pages and gotten everyone who's not free yet. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

Jumping in  Working my way through the last few pages and reporting. Here's mine:

Free on BN and Itunes:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/firemancer-collection-rachel-humphrey-daigle/1119337376?ean=2940045851732






Not Free on amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Firemancer-Collection-Fated-Saga-Box-ebook/dp/B00I0IBSPK/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398092644&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=firemacer

Thanks!


----------



## Piers Platt

Got everyone on this page still showing as not free: Scott R, Edward, Jeanette, Scott P, J Ryan, Judy, Georgia, Alexis, Austin, Sabrina, Cliff, ED, and Rachel (phew!)

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/last-pursuit/id854734072

Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/Last-Pursuit-Piers-Platt-ebook/dp/B00JFXTW84/


----------



## SabrinaLacey

Mine is free now! Thank you guys! And I'm grabbing the last couple people listed after me, who I didn't get before.. :*


----------



## Alexis Adaire

How long does it generally take for Amazon.com to price match at $0.00? 
I'm beginning to get frustrated after a few weeks of trying to make this happen.
Am I just being impatient?


----------



## Twizzlers

Alexis Adaire said:


> How long does it generally take for Amazon.com to price match at $0.00?
> I'm beginning to get frustrated after a few weeks of trying to make this happen.
> Am I just being impatient?


I think it's different times for different people. I'm getting frustrated with mine.


----------



## SabrinaLacey

I hear ya - I was clawing my eyes out because it WAS free and then I paid 140 for an upcoming promo push - and then boom - they put it back to .99. Scared the hell out of me because I was going to piss off a whole lot of websites.

I attacked that poor little "tell us about a cheaper price" button- they probably changed it to shut me and everyone up.


----------



## Scott Pixello

Going a bit mad here.

I'm STILL trying to make the first in my Roman series, Keith Ramsbottom (Episode I): Rebel Leader, free. Can someone price-match with Amazon? I'd be happy to return the favour. Thanks.

Free here:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/433036
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/keith-ramsbottom-episode-i/id871310012?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/keith-ramsbottom-scott-pixello/1119387517?ean=2940045860000

Not free here:
http://www.amazon.com/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1398749914&sr=1-7&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1398749949&sr=8-2&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.ca/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750008&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.de/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750039&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone again.

I'd like to send out a big "Thank You" to all who were kind enough to help make my book free.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Alexis Adaire said:


> How long does it generally take for Amazon.com to price match at $0.00?
> I'm beginning to get frustrated after a few weeks of trying to make this happen.
> Am I just being impatient?


Unpredictable.

One of my books, which I didn't even report in this thread, went free 1 day after I made it free on Apple and got 1000 downloads already. My other book, which I keep reporting here, is still not free after many days.

Last time, if I recall, it took me 2 weeks. What helps is periodically changing your Amazon price -- this is when the Amazon bots check the market and may price-match automatically.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Caught up again  Here's mine, please:

FREE:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711498853

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DE0CG1O

Thank you


----------



## Georgia

About 9 weeks in to trying to make this thing go free. It's free at Smashwords, Kobo, B&N, Apple and Google Play. I hear that Amazon only really cares about apple and google play now.

I sell the rest of the series at ARe in small numbers, where it is free, and at Kobo and even a few at Google Play. Really wish I could get amazon to make it free. There is another book with the same title in my genre; could that be part of this? It seems odd. A direct request yielded a 'no.'

I see someone saying that changing prices can trigger the bots. So I just dropped it to .99 cents. Do people agree on this?

So I just did about 10 price matches, working my way back from the most recent, back until I started hitting ones that have gone free. Here's hoping this does the trick. I'm sorry to post more than once, if this is bad form, let me know; I keep going back, making the requests, till I see it working for other people.

Not free at amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Twists-Curves-Infinite-Georgia-Stockholm-ebook/dp/B00HDZJN8A

free at google play

https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=tHZWAwAAQBAJ

free at kobo

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/twists-and-curves

free at apple

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/twists-and-curves/id786780419?mt=11


----------



## Twizzlers

Nice covers Georgia. That female model is hot!


----------



## SabrinaLacey

gotcha Scott, Austin and Georgia! And agreed... the curvy blonde is hot.


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

My book is free on Amazon.com but not on Amazon.co.uk. Help would be appreciated!

Not free: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00K61R06K

Free: 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id875146736
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K61R06K
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781498932639

Thanks! I'm going through the thread to do my part right now.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

Got everyone to this point...still having trouble on mine if you guys could keep trying  I'm trying a re-release on Amazon to see if it kicks loose.

http://www.amazon.com/Fierce-Winds-Fiery-Dragons-Hollows-ebook/dp/B00JZ6QIME/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1399338432&sr=1-1&keywords=nan+sweet

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fierce-winds-fiery-dragons/id870836541?mt=11


----------



## Georgia

Thanks everyone, I'm going through and hitting everybody on this list who isn't yet free. Glad people like the covers. I'm a designer, too, or was one in a previous life.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

YAY!!! Mine is finally free.  Robert, looks like yours went free, too.  Maybe the Amazon bots did a freebie sweep yesterday!!!   At any rate, I'll check the page for anyone missed who's not yet free.


----------



## ED Martin

JeanetteRaleigh said:


> Maybe the Amazon bots did a freebie sweep yesterday!!!


Grrr, they must have missed mine.

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JI88JOY

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/not-my-thing-a-short-story/id858130548
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/426577
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/not-my-thing-ed-martin/1119142394


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free. 

I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.

*Not free at Amazon: *
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HSUU46K
https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00HSUU46K
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00HSUU46K
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00HSUU46K

*Free at Google Play: *
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Cedric_Telstine_Forex_Trading_Tips_Top_Tips_For_Su?id=5ZJeAwAAQBAJ

*Free at Kobo: *
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/forex-trading-tips-top-tips-for-successful-forex-trading

Thank you for your help and have a great day.


----------



## Erica Conroy

Thank you in advance 

Free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/hansel-the-witch-the-wolf-and-sindy-1
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/366603
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/hansel-witch-wolf-sindy/id731376781?mt=11

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FU9RCJ8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hansel-Witch-Sindys-Slightly-ebook/dp/B00FU9RCJ8
http://www.amazon.ca/Hansel-Witch-Sindys-Slightly-ebook/dp/B00FU9RCJ8


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Caught up again... congrats to those who went free. Mine (a few posts above in this thread) is still not free... 

EDIT: whoa, mine went free just as I was complaining here   Thanks to all for your kind help!


----------



## JenniferHarlow

I am so glad I found this thread! I had no idea what to do to make something free. I tried Smashwords but it wouldn't go through the meat grinder, then I saw that D2D was now doing Barnes & Noble permafree and went through them. Still waiting for approval from B&N but iTunes and Kobo went through so I can do Amazon. I wrote them on Monday and didn't even get a reply (maybe I sent it to the wrong place, I don't know). So I'll try asking for your help. I'm all about paying it forward when I can so if you give me the proper e-mail address for Amazon I'll write them for you as well. Here are my links:

Verity Hart Vs The Vampyres: Part One

FREE:

KOBO- http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/verity-hart-vs-the-vampyres-part-one-1

iTunes- 




Not Free:

Amazon- http://www.amazon.com/Verity-Hart-The-Vampyres-Steampunk-ebook/dp/B00JCVX1G8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1400251237&sr=8-7&keywords=jennifer+harlow

Thank you, thank you, thank you in advance


----------



## Craig Allen

Hey all, I could use some help. I've got a couple of books that are free in a few places but won't go free on amazon. I've gone back several pages and submitted links for those who weren't yet free, and I'll continue to follow this thread and help anyone else out.

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/without-you/id867022903?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/without-you-19
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/430414

Not free:
http://amzn.com/B00DNQ10EI

----
Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/season-of-bliss/id839271850?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/season-of-bliss
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/417845

Not free:
http://amzn.com/B00BV79IEK

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## OliviaBesse

Any help would be much appreciated! I've reported the free links for those above me as well!

*Free:*

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id855809690
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id855809690

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/etoile-olivia-besse/1116238736?ean=2940149457380

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/etoile-1

*Not Free:*
http://www.amazon.com/Etoile-The-Mannequin-Series-1-ebook/dp/B00E4OH7PO/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Etoile-Mannequin-1-Olivia-Besse-ebook/dp/B00E4OH7PO/

Thank you


----------



## Kee

David S. said:


> Every time I see the title of this thread a tune comes to mind. I can't get it out of my head, but I can't place it.
> 
> I finally did: Let it Go.


 I downloaded on Google Play but really want this in my Kindle. Let me know when Amazon puts it up as free. Georgia this cover is amazing.


----------



## Alexis Adaire

HELP! Still trying to get these two permafreed.

I just went back through pages #149 and #150 and caught everyone there.

Not free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/probed-the-encounter/id859663020]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GG16KI8

Free: [url]https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/probed-the-encounter/id859663020
Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/probed-alexis-adaire/1119160196

~~~~

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HZUOAYK

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shunned-alexis-adaire/1119387597
Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shunned-an-amish-awakening-book-1

Thanks again!


----------



## Georgia

Craig, Olivia, Alexis, Erica, got you. Twists and Curves still not free, about 10 weeks in now. Maddening. You can get me back up the page.


----------



## Craig Allen

Thanks, Georgia. I got you too.


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free.

I have revised the links below to reflect the places where my book is not yet free.

*Not free at Amazon: *
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HSUU46K
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00HSUU46K
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00HSUU46K

*Free at Google Play: *
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Cedric_Telstine_Forex_Trading_Tips_Top_Tips_For_Su?id=5ZJeAwAAQBAJ

*Free at Kobo: *
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/forex-trading-tips-top-tips-for-successful-forex-trading

Thank you for your help and have an amazing day.


----------



## JenniferHarlow

I got you Scott P, Georgia. ED, Erica, Craig and Olivia. Mine still hasn't gone free (I'm on page 150). Thanks in advance!


----------



## reweber1965

Hi all,

Can somebody please report me:

FREE at:

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926

NOT FREE AT:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU

I've already reported everybody on the last couple of pages who were not free.

Thanks


----------



## Aaliyah_Abdul

Georgia, gracie, reweber, reported for you all. I'll grab a few others laterz.

I sent amazon an email over the weekend in an attempt to price match one of my books. Long story short, they told me to click the "Tell us about a lower price" under the "Product Details" link.

Who wants to click it with me? 

Free:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dead-to-us-episode-1

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id875118377

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dead-to-us-aaliyah-abdul/1119470733

Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G2DELNQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00G2DELNQ


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please make free. 

*Free on Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Fifty_Shades_of_Lisa_Always_and_the?id=GHGXAwAAQBAJ

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Fifty-Shades-Always-Erotic-Encounters-ebook/dp/B00KFPDLKQ/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

Could you please help me to make it free. 

Romance and a Proposal

Free on barnes and noble - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sex-and-a-proposal-sharon-cummin/1115520848?ean=2940044424678

not free on

Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Proposal-Series-Sharon-Cummin-ebook/dp/B00C6QULS2
and
Amazon UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Romance-Proposal-Series-Sharon-Cummin-ebook/dp/B00C6QULS2


----------



## ChelseaChaynes

Hey all, need some help making my book free. Here is the Barnes and Nobles Link:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1119556384?ean=2940045945455

and here is the amazon link.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JTK32G6

Going to help the rest of you out right now!

thanks.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

All it took was a couple of hours after the Amazon request.  Much easier way.


----------



## Jenniferhowlz

Hi all, going through and reporting ones not yet free now. If you all could help me out I'd appreciate it. Trying to get the first in my series free. Glad to have found this board. Thanks for the help and good luck to every one that hasn't gotten theirs free yet.

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Possess-The-Saga-J-A-Howell-ebook/dp/B00BUUP6DU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Possess-The-Saga-J-A-Howell-ebook/dp/B00BUUP6DU

FREE
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/possess-ja-howell/1114845917?ean=2940045926140&itm=1&usri=j.a.+howell
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/possess-1-the-possess-saga/id875764425?mt=11


----------



## Jenniferhowlz

Went through back to page 147. Think I got most everybody that isn't yet free. Good luck!


----------



## reweber1965

Hi all,

I've done all the ones over the last couple of pages, but mine are still not free yet. Can some of you kind people please report me:

FREE at:

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926

NOT FREE AT:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU

Thanks


----------



## Scott Pixello

Going a bit mad here. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

I'm STILL trying to make the first in my Roman series, _Keith Ramsbottom (Episode I): Rebel Leader_, free. Thanks for all the folk who have reported this so far but I still more of you to help me shift Amazon's algorithmic arse. I'd be happy to return the favour. Thanks.

Free here:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/433036
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/keith-ramsbottom-episode-i/id871310012?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/keith-ramsbottom-scott-pixello/1119387517?ean=2940045860000
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/keith-ramsbottom-episode-i-rebel-leader

Not free here:
http://www.amazon.com/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1398749914&sr=1-7&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1398749949&sr=8-2&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.ca/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750008&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.de/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750039&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello


----------



## Jenniferhowlz

Scott Pixello said:


> Going a bit mad here. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> I'm STILL trying to make the first in my Roman series, _Keith Ramsbottom (Episode I): Rebel Leader_, free. Thanks for all the folk who have reported this so far but I still more of you to help me shift Amazon's algorithmic arse. I'd be happy to return the favour. Thanks.
> 
> Free here:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/433036
> https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/keith-ramsbottom-episode-i/id871310012?mt=11
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/keith-ramsbottom-scott-pixello/1119387517?ean=2940045860000
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/keith-ramsbottom-episode-i-rebel-leader
> 
> Not free here:
> http://www.amazon.com/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1398749914&sr=1-7&keywords=scott+pixello
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1398749949&sr=8-2&keywords=scott+pixello
> http://www.amazon.ca/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750008&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello
> http://www.amazon.de/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750039&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello


I emailed them last night like I saw on this thread and my book is now free. Have you tried this? http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Done everything on this page, hope it helps.

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K95MOP0

FREE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fire-alexis-shore/1119467303
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id876963368
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fire-49
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-fire-1507183-356.html
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Alexis_Shore_Fire?id=QyqLAwAAQBAJ

Thanks
x


----------



## xinamarieuhl

I *thought* there might be a thread like this somewhere. Okay, here's mine:

FREE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-fairy-tail-and-out-of-the-bag-xina-marie-uhl/1119478347
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/437263

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Fairy-Tail-Out-Bag-ebook/dp/B00KF4KWJK/

Help, please? I'll return the favor!


----------



## Rex

So, I'm in the same boat. Free other places, not so free on Amazon. Going back through and helping others. Perhaps a kind soul could do the same for me?

Free here: 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id880096775
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-fixer-season-1-episode-1-rex-carpenter/1119565825?ean=9781498922654
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Fixer-Season-Episode-1/book-Xx8yAtlvh0KwrstksszzjQ/page1.html?s=a5BQVPYMQ0OgXtuJqx04GQ&r=1

UnFree here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HYGDVKY

Thanks!
RC


----------



## E.T.

reweber1965 - DONE!
gracie8 - DONE!
Aaliyah_Abdul - DONE!
Edward Naughty - DONE!
Sharon Cummin - Guess what? DONE! 
ChelseaChaynes - Congratz on going perma.  Saves me a click and got me a free read! Thank you! 
Jenniferhowlz - Glad to see you're perma too - got me another free read. Thank you! 
Alexis-Shore - And another free read! Thank you! 
xinamarieuhl - DONE!
Rex - DONE!

I bet you didn't see this one coming: I need a few clicks over here! 

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Lost-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00K5S8ZQ8/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_44?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1400786655&sr=1-44

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-secret-lost-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1119473049?ean=2940045930314

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Craig Allen

I got everybody up to this point (since a few pages ago). Noticed some people have gone free (congrats). Unfortunately, I have not yet:

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/without-you/id867022903?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/without-you-19
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/430414

Not free:
http://amzn.com/B00DNQ10EI

----
Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/season-of-bliss/id839271850?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/season-of-bliss
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/417845

Not free:
http://amzn.com/B00BV79IEK

Thanks in advance.


----------



## reweber1965

Hi all,

Thanks to everybody who reported me. I'm now free at Amazon UK, but not Amazon.com. So I would be grateful if some of you could report me again:

FREE at:

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926

NOT FREE AT:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU

I'll report the remainder between my last entry and this one, as I have already previously reported the last two pages.

Thanks


----------



## E.T.

Craig Allen - DONE!
reweber1965 - DONE AGAIN! No idea if reporting the same book several times makes a difference, though.


----------



## Scott Pixello

So, some progress on trying to get the first in my Roman series, _Keith Ramsbottom (Episode I): Rebel Leader_, free. I followed Jennifer's advice & pursued a customer service thread, linked on previous page, & got a response within 24 hours. So far, so good. It appears as No. 2 in 'Roman' and around 90 in 'Humour'. Yay. Problem is, the book is theoretically classed as free but still appears with a price on Amazon.com, .co., .de & .ca.

Thanks for all the folk who have reported this so far but we're still not there yet so can you keep reporting me:

Free here:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/433036
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/keith-ramsbottom-episode-i/id871310012?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/keith-ramsbottom-scott-pixello/1119387517?ean=2940045860000
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/keith-ramsbottom-episode-i-rebel-leader

Not free here (YET):
http://www.amazon.com/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1398749914&sr=1-7&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1398749949&sr=8-2&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.ca/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750008&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.de/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750039&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello


----------



## Jasmin Reed

Hello!

I'm trying to get my first book free on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Brave-World-Nymphania-Jasmin-Reed-ebook/dp/B00JAJZ8TU

Already free on:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/brave-new-world-17

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/nymphania-jasmin-reed/1119015339?ean=2940045794107

Your help much appreciated. I will go through and report others and try to work out this forum 

Jasmin


----------



## reweber1965

Hi all,

Thanks to all those who have reported me, however I'm still not free on Amazon.com. So if you kind folk could please report me once more, that would be great and I'll make sure I've gone through everybody on the last couple of pages and reported them too:

So, I'm FREE at:

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926

But not NOT FREE at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWELPNU

Thanks


----------



## reweber1965

E.T. said:


> Craig Allen - DONE!
> reweber1965 - DONE AGAIN! No idea if reporting the same book several times makes a difference, though.


Thanks. Me neither but it's worth a try as they don't seem to be playing ball at the moment. Cheers.


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free.

I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.

*Not free at Amazon: *
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00HSUU46K

*Free at Google Play: *
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Cedric_Telstine_Forex_Trading_Tips_Top_Tips_For_Su?id=5ZJeAwAAQBAJ

*Free at Kobo: *
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/forex-trading-tips-top-tips-for-successful-forex-trading

Thank you for your help and have a great day.

SQ


----------



## Nihilist

SmartQuant said:


> All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free.
> 
> I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.
> 
> *Not free at Amazon: *
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00HSUU46K
> 
> *Free at Google Play: *
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Cedric_Telstine_Forex_Trading_Tips_Top_Tips_For_Su?id=5ZJeAwAAQBAJ
> 
> *Free at Kobo: *
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/forex-trading-tips-top-tips-for-successful-forex-trading
> 
> Thank you for your help and have a great day.
> 
> SQ


This shows as free for me!


----------



## wizard1231

Congrates to most of you guys. I cam here to do some hard clicking, and it turns out most of you are already free!


----------



## SmartQuant

Alexia Stark said:


> This shows as free for me!


Hey Alexia,

You are absolutely right. I appreciate the update. 

Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## T.M. Blades

Hi guys, finally published on B&N and itunes. Trying to get my sample book free on Amazon! Any help is appreciated.

FREE at itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id881988671
FREE at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/soul-hopper-tm-blades/1119608744?ean=9781498989015&itm=1&usri=9781498989015
NOT Free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KIYOV26

Thanks, Tabz


----------



## spajonas

I have to remember to come here more often! Went back 5 pages and reported all the ones that weren't free. Good luck!

I have a kindle book I need to make free if you have a spare moment. Any help is appreciated!

NOT FREE ON AMAZON:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KIZOCNI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00KIZOCNI

FREE EVERYWHERE ELSE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/revealed-s-j-pajonas/1119584422?ean=9781498972215&itm=1&usri=9781498972215
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id881509463
http://store.kobobooks.com/ebook/revealed-16

Thank you so much!


----------



## Craig Allen

E.T. said:


> Craig Allen - DONE!
> reweber1965 - DONE AGAIN! No idea if reporting the same book several times makes a difference, though.


Thanks, E.T.


----------



## Georgia

OK, 10 weeks in now, and my book Twists and Curves still isn't free. It's driving me crazy. I have price matched at least 50 books here, and watched them go free. But here we go again. I'm up for hitting another 50 up.

It's free at Smashwords, Kobo, B&N, Apple and Google Play.

Changing the price to .99 and back to 2.99 didn't seem to help.

I also figured out my other freebie isn't free in the UK, explaining my crap UK numbers. But we will ieave that to another post.

Not free at amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Twists-Curves-Infinite-Georgia-Stockholm-ebook/dp/B00HDZJN8A

free at google play

https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=tHZWAwAAQBAJ

free at kobo

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/twists-and-curves

free at apple

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/twists-and-curves/id786780419?mt=11


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Guys I'm trying to make my short story "The Man with the White Face" Permafree on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IQCYU46

It's already FREE at http://popcornhorror.com/man-white-face-part-three/ All three parts are up there free.

I'm also in the process of uploading it to nook for free.

If you guys could do what you do and see if Amazon will price match I'll be forever grateful and will return the favor.

Thanks so much
Micah


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

Hi everyone!

Please help me get the first part of my procastrination-coffee-break-not-Victorian-novel free! 
(The characters in the book forced me to write it, so don't ask.)

I've reported all on this page, best of luck to everyone! 
May the writing Gods smile at you!

NOT FREE ON AMAZON

http://www.amazon.com/Dominated-Librarian-Surrender-submission-erotica-ebook/dp/B00BRVGEOW

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dominated-Librarian-Surrender-submission-erotica-ebook/dp/B00BRVGEOW

FREE ON THESE SITES

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/tara-jones-dominated-?store=allproducts&keyword=tara+jones+dominated+


----------



## Aaliyah_Abdul

Caught up with every one on this page and a page back. Quite a few have gone free already. Congrats to you guys and Georgia too. Amazon finally price matched yours I see. 

But, they're still dragging their feet with my book. 

Free:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dead-to-us-episode-1

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id875118377

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dead-to-us-aaliyah-abdul/1119470733

Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G2DELNQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00G2DELNQ


----------



## Keith Soares

Hi all

I've been clicking and submitting the back catalog here - good luck to everyone! Now I have a request of my own:

The Oasis of Filth - Part 1

Free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/433402
(and soon to be appearing free on iTunes and other places)

NOT free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Oasis-Filth-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00DSDM6IA

Thank you for your help making my book permafree on Amazon!

Cheers
K.


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please make free. 

*Free on Barnes and Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fifty-shades-of-lisa-always-and-the-candy-crush-edward-naughty/1119569701?ean=2940045951296

*Free on Apple Itunes:*
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/fifty-shades-lisa-always-candy/id880394804?mt=11

*Free on Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Edward_Naughty_Fifty_Shades_of_Lisa_Always_and_the?id=GHGXAwAAQBAJ

*Not Free on Amazon:*
http://www.amazon.com/Fifty-Shades-Always-Erotic-Encounters-ebook/dp/B00KFPDLKQ/

Thanks, friends.


----------



## SabrinaLacey

ATTENTION 'NOT FREE YET' AUTHORS...

Have you tried this? I did this, after reading it late last night and by morning, KDP had written me back and told me it was now free.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html


----------



## Jena H

I'd like to get _Arrest Me_ free on Amazon. It's free on SW:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/390538

Thanks.


----------



## E.T.

Ok, I did every one since my last post and... you guessed it: I need a few clicks of my own. 

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-secret-lost-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1119473049?ean=2940045930314&cm_mmc=AFFILIATES-_-Linkshare-_-je6NUbpObpQ-_-10:1&r=1

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Lost-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00K5S8ZQ8/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_44?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1400786655&sr=1-44&tag=viglink126429-20

Thank you!


----------



## Jena H

E.T. said:


> Ok, I did every one since my last post and... you guessed it: I need a few clicks of my own.
> 
> FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-secret-lost-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1119473049?ean=2940045930314&cm_mmc=AFFILIATES-_-Linkshare-_-je6NUbpObpQ-_-10:1&r=1
> 
> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Lost-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00K5S8ZQ8/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_44?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1400786655&sr=1-44&tag=viglink126429-20
> 
> Thank you!


Reported!


----------



## jenminkman

If anyone could help me with getting this free reading sample free on Amazon? I'd be forever grateful 

Free:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/el-chico-del-bosque-vista-previa-jen-minkman/1119639784

Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KPA9ABK


----------



## Jena H

jenminkman said:


> If anyone could help me with getting this free reading sample free on Amazon? I'd be forever grateful
> 
> Free:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/el-chico-del-bosque-vista-previa-jen-minkman/1119639784
> 
> Not free:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KPA9ABK


Reported.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer

Email them, I did it and my book was free in an hour. One problem -- they made the wrong book free lol! I emailed them back, hopefully it gets resolved quickly. I'm currently giving away the second book in my series and charging for the first lol


----------



## Jena H

Same book, just impatience on my part--and I'm listing the B&N link instead of Smashwords I included earlier.

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/arrest-me-jean-louise/1117407151?ean=2940045537292&isbn=2940148995791

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Arrest-Me-ebook/dp/B00G3TU11U/


----------



## Aaliyah_Abdul

SabrinaLacey said:


> ATTENTION 'NOT FREE YET' AUTHORS...
> 
> Have you tried this? I did this, after reading it late last night and by morning, KDP had written me back and told me it was now free.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html


Yep. That did the trick. Thanks. It was my second time messaging them though.

Anyway, I haven't forgot about everyone still not free. Reported all on this page. Good luck.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer

Emailing Amazon worked, but now they're acting funny since they made the wrong book free. They switched it back, but the other one is still $0.99 

*Free on Google Play*: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/R_K_Davenport_Minecraft_Enderising_A_Minecraft_Nov?id=lbS0AwAAQBAJ

*Free on Kobo*: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/enderising-a-minecraft-novella

*Not Free on Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/Minecraft-Enderising-Novella-Ender-Saga-ebook/dp/B00KQ8D3QE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401914093&sr=8-1&keywords=enderising


----------



## Jena H

D. Zollicoffer said:


> Emailing Amazon worked, but now they're acting funny since they made the wrong book free. They switched it back, but the other one is still $0.99
> 
> *Free on Google Play*: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/R_K_Davenport_Minecraft_Enderising_A_Minecraft_Nov?id=lbS0AwAAQBAJ
> 
> *Free on Kobo*: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/enderising-a-minecraft-novella
> 
> *Not Free on Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/Minecraft-Enderising-Novella-Ender-Saga-ebook/dp/B00KQ8D3QE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401914093&sr=8-1&keywords=enderising


Reported.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer

Jena H said:


> Reported.


Thanks, I reported yours too


----------



## jenminkman

Yeah, I did email them, got the standard reply of 'it being at their discretion' and that the 'team' would look into it. So far, nothing has happened  Strange. Last time, it only took a couple of hours.


----------



## E.T.

jenminkman - DONE! 
Jena H - DONE! 
D. Zollicoffer - DONE! 

What a great way to start the day, eh? Clicking...


----------



## Lady Runa

Hi guys,

Please help me too 

Free (don't get scared, it's in Russian):

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/parol-alex-bobl/1117053843?ean=2940045307246

http://www.general-ebooks.com/book/78125065-parol-vecnost-in-russian-tehnotma-%231

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/360823

Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EX67CWG/

Thank you very much!


----------



## Jena H

Lady Runa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help me too
> 
> Free (don't get scared, it's in Russian):
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/parol-alex-bobl/1117053843?ean=2940045307246
> 
> http://www.general-ebooks.com/book/78125065-parol-vecnost-in-russian-tehnotma-%231
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/360823
> 
> Not free:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EX67CWG/
> 
> Thank you very much!


Reported.


----------



## Lady Runa

Jena H said:


> Reported.


Thank you, Jena! I've reported those on the previous page, too.


----------



## AnyaWrites

SabrinaLacey said:


> ATTENTION 'NOT FREE YET' AUTHORS...
> 
> Have you tried this? I did this, after reading it late last night and by morning, KDP had written me back and told me it was now free.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html


Thanks Sabrina! I've bookmarked this for future use!


----------



## rahulbadami

Checked the previous pages. Most of them have already gone free. Reported for Lady Runa, Keith Soares, Edward Naughty, E.T.
Here's mine:
FREE:
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/392300
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shocking-career-secrets-ryan-firestorm/1118002784?ean=2940045547512
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shocking-career-secrets-free-edition
Scribd: http://www.scribd.com/book/202741219/Shocking-Career-Secrets-Free-Edition

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KRG02YQ

BTW, contacting Amazon worked for me last time, but still want to make sure that the book is reported free.


----------



## Jena H

rahulbadami said:


> BTW, contacting Amazon worked for me last time, but still want to make sure that the book is reported free.


Reported.


----------



## Craig Allen

SabrinaLacey said:


> ATTENTION 'NOT FREE YET' AUTHORS...
> 
> Have you tried this? I did this, after reading it late last night and by morning, KDP had written me back and told me it was now free.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html


I tried that last night. I shot an email to Amazon (on a Friday night of all things) and I got a response this morning. My two books are free.

Thanks to everyone for submitting my books. I'll keep following this thread and submit anyone else who has books not-free, but shooting Amazon an email seems to be the best way to do it.


----------



## rahulbadami

Yippee! Within 2 hours of sending my KDP inquiry, Amazon made my book free!  
And this is without reporting it for weeks as I had done for my previous book.


----------



## Lady Runa

rahulbadami said:


> Yippee! Within 2 hours of sending my KDP inquiry, Amazon made my book free!
> And this is without reporting it for weeks as I had done for my previous book.


Congrats! I've just seen your post and was about to report it but the book was already free!


----------



## Norman Crane

Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Iris-Norman-Crane-ebook/dp/B00KAB1O54/

And the free links to price match to:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/iris-norman-crane/1119689108
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/437485




http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/iris-33

I've used the contact form method for another title, so I wonder if both will work and when.

Thanks!


----------



## Lady Runa

Norman Crane said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Iris-Norman-Crane-ebook/dp/B00KAB1O54/
> 
> And the free links to price match to:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/iris-norman-crane/1119689108
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/437485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/iris-33
> 
> I've used the contact form method for another title, so I wonder if both will work and when.
> 
> Thanks!


Done it!


----------



## Norman Crane

Lady Runa said:


> Done it!


Thank you, Lady Runa.


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

I'm still not free on Amazon with the first part of my series, 
so anyone with a good heart on the board that want to help a poor, starving writer?

I contacted KDP Inquiry, but they only got back to me with a cryptic answer saying something in the line of 
"Amazon may or may not price match free books" (?).

STILL NOT FREE ON AMAZON

[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Dominated-Librarian-Surrender-submission-erotica-ebook/dp/B00BRVGEOW[/url]

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dominated-Librarian-Surrender-submission-erotica-ebook/dp/B00BRVGEOW

FREE ON THESE SITES

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/tara-jones-dominated-?store=allproducts&keyword=tara+jones+dominated+






I've reported everyone who isn't free on the last two pages.


----------



## Keith Soares

Hi folks! I tried unsuccessfully to ask Amazon directly to make my book free, so I need a little more help!

Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-oasis-of-filth-part-one/id886325718?mt=11

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-oasis-of-filth-keith-soares/1119693436

Free on Scribd: http://www.scribd.com/book/228349034/The-Oasis-of-Filth-Part-One

Free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/433402

BUT STILL NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Oasis-Filth-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00DSDM6IA

Thanks for any help in getting this book permafree!

K.


----------



## AnyaWrites

Keith Soares said:


> BUT STILL NOT FREE on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Oasis-Filth-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00DSDM6IA


Done. I tried doing yours too Lady T. L. Jennings, but it looks like it's already free! Congrats!


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

Keith Soares said:


> Hi folks! I tried unsuccessfully to ask Amazon directly to make my book free, so I need a little more help!


Try emailing them again, Keith. That's what I did: At first I got a cryptic "We may or may not price match you book", 
but then I read on another thread (what would I do without all the helpful souls here at KB? - Bless your cotton socks!) 
that if you keep pestering them, you may get lucky a second time. 

Best of luck and thank you so much AnyaWrites for trying to report my book!


----------



## T.M. Blades

Well, I'm free in the US store, but not anywhere else. If you're a KBer from the UK could you report for it to be free there as well? I can't report it since I don't have a UK Amazon account. : (

FREE at Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KIYOV26
FREE at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/soul-hopper-tm-blades/1119608744?ean=9781498989015&itm=1&usri=9781498989015
FREE at Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781498989015
FREE at ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id881988671

NOT Free Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00KIYOV26?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Thanks, Tabz


----------



## CristinaRayne

Hey guys, I need a little help. My permafree in the Amazon UK and Amazon AU stores was just switched back to paid this morning! Could anyone with a UK account and AU account report it as free?

Free on Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Claimed-Elven-King-Part-One-ebook/dp/B00JQWEO32
Free on Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Cristina_Rayne_Claimed_by_the_Elven_King_Part_One?id=FqNiAwAAQBAJ&hl=en
Free on Apple: 



Free on Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/claimed-by-the-elven-king-part-one-cristina-rayne/1119269084?ean=2940045837279
Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-UK/ebook/claimed-by-the-elven-king-part-one

Not Free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00JQWEO32

Links for Amazon Australia store:
Free on Apple: 



Free on Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Cristina_Rayne_Claimed_by_the_Elven_King_Part_One?id=FqNiAwAAQBAJ&hl=en
Free on Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Claimed-Elven-King-Part-One-ebook/dp/B00JQWEO32

Not Free on Amazon AU: https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00JQWEO32

Thanks everyone!  I will also go through the list above and report freebies.


----------



## Keith Soares

Lady TL Jennings said:


> Try emailing them again, Keith. That's what I did: At first I got a cryptic "We may or may not price match you book",
> but then I read on another thread (what would I do without all the helpful souls here at KB? - Bless your cotton socks!)
> that if you keep pestering them, you may get lucky a second time.
> 
> Best of luck and thank you so much AnyaWrites for trying to report my book!


Thanks - now that I have more venues where it's free, hopefully this will work!
K.


----------



## Keith Soares

UPDATE! I contacted KDP directly for the second time today. This time they made my book free!
Thanks for the help!
K.


----------



## AnyaWrites

Keith Soares said:


> UPDATE! I contacted KDP directly for the second time today. This time they made my book free!
> Thanks for the help!
> K.


That's great, congrats!


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

Keith Soares said:


> UPDATE! I contacted KDP directly for the second time today. This time they made my book free!
> Thanks for the help!
> K.


So it worked for you, too. Congratulations!


----------



## Keith Soares

Yep - it worked! Thanks AnyaWrites and Lady TL Gennings!

My newly-free book is getting a bunch of downloads already and has jumped up to #2,868 Free in Kindle Store and #32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic, as of this writing!

Woo hoo!
K.


----------



## ronvitale

Hello all,

I could use some help from people on this thread. Can you please help me get my book permafree on Amazon US? I would appreciate those who have an Amazon US account reporting it as free on other sites.

Book I would like free: http://www.amazon.com/Cinderellas-Secret-Diary-Book-ebook/dp/B005IHDX18

Free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Cinderellas-Secret-Diaries-Book-ebook/dp/B005IHDX18/
Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/cinderella-s-secret-diary-book-1-lost

Thank you and I'll be sure to go through and return the favor to help others out!


----------



## kyokominamino

Hey, guys. I am hoping to score a Bookbub ad sometime before the month ends, so I need to get my first novel, The Black Parade, price matched to free before I can submit to them.

Here is my Amazon page for the book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Black-Parade-ebook/dp/B00E3HLHIK

It's free on Barnes & Noble here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-black-parade-kyoko-m/1116153443?ean=9781490911502

iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-black-parade/id680103425?mt=11&affId=2296801&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/the-black-parade/w1acfnxKoUir1RHJxPd0Vg?MixID=w1acfnxKoUir1RHJxPd0Vg&PageNumber=1

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AnyaWrites

Keith Soares said:


> Yep - it worked! Thanks AnyaWrites and Lady TL Gennings!
> 
> My newly-free book is getting a bunch of downloads already and has jumped up to #2,868 Free in Kindle Store and #32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic, as of this writing!
> 
> Woo hoo!
> K.


Way to go Keith! I've tried to do all the other ones posted in the past few days as well.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## ronvitale

kyokominamino said:


> Hey, guys. I am hoping to score a Bookbub ad sometime before the month ends, so I need to get my first novel, The Black Parade, price matched to free before I can submit to them.
> 
> Here is my Amazon page for the book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Black-Parade-ebook/dp/B00E3HLHIK


kyokominamino, I reported the lower price for you. Good luck!


----------



## ThrillerWriter

Could you guys help me get Amazon to lower my price from $4.99 to free?

The Devil's Dream, Book One

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Devils-Dream-Book-One-ebook/dp/B00IAN7AV6

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-devils-dream-david-beers/1118605363?ean=2940045681797

Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/David_Beers_The_Devil_s_Dream?id=GO7JAwAAQBAJ

Thanks so much!


----------



## kyokominamino

ronvitale said:


> kyokominamino, I reported the lower price for you. Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## JamieFuchs

Hey everyone, I went back and got many of you that still aren't free. Here's mine!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K3FE6AM

other stores that it's free on:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=7hp_AwAAQBAJ
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/summoned-2
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-summonedforhispleasure-1497666-354.html

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ronvitale

JamieFuchs said:


> Hey everyone, I went back and got many of you that still aren't free. Here's mine!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K3FE6AM
> 
> other stores that it's free on:
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=7hp_AwAAQBAJ
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/summoned-2
> https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-summonedforhispleasure-1497666-354.html
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Jamie, I just reported this one for you. Good luck!


----------



## ThrillerWriter

Ron, alerted Amazon!


----------



## ronvitale

David Beers said:


> Ron, alerted Amazon!


Thank you. I returned the favor!


----------



## E.T.

ronvitale - DONE! 
kyokominamino - DONE! I love the 'mildly alcoholic' hehe
David Beers - Done! 
JamieFuchs - DONE!

Still need a few clicks for myself:

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-secret-lost-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1119473049?ean=2940045930314&cm_mmc=AFFILIATES-_-Linkshare-_-je6NUbpObpQ-_-10:1&r=1

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Lost-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00K5S8ZQ8/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_44?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1400786655&sr=1-44&tag=viglink126429-20


----------



## ronvitale

E.T. said:


> ronvitale - DONE!
> kyokominamino - DONE! I love the 'mildly alcoholic' hehe
> David Beers - Done!
> JamieFuchs - DONE!
> 
> Still need a few clicks for myself:
> 
> FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-secret-lost-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1119473049?ean=2940045930314&cm_mmc=AFFILIATES-_-Linkshare-_-je6NUbpObpQ-_-10:1&r=1
> 
> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Lost-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00K5S8ZQ8/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_44?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1400786655&sr=1-44&tag=viglink126429-20


Done!


----------



## E.T.

Thank you!


----------



## kyokominamino

Question: typically, how long does it take for this particular method of price matching to work? I of course it varies person to person, but is it possible o get it down to free by the end of June? Thanks, just curious.


----------



## nico

Help us bring this book to the people!

SCANDAL AT DAWN

Not free: 
http://www.amazon.com/Scandal-Dawn-Regency-Rhapsody-Novella-ebook/dp/B00B4DKWUU/

Free:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Elizabeth_Cole_Scandal_at_Dawn?id=O5lDAgAAQBAJ
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/scandal-at-dawn

Thank you!


----------



## AnyaWrites

kyokominamino said:


> Question: typically, how long does it take for this particular method of price matching to work? I of course it varies person to person, but is it possible o get it down to free by the end of June? Thanks, just curious.


It seems to happen fairly quickly. I've gone through the past few pages and most of them are now free. (If they weren't I submitted them) So I believe if you wanted to get another free it could be done by the end of June.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom

I've been clicking through occasionally for the day I might need this thread! If you please:

Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Cassidy_Cayman_Lost_Highlander?id=wr9NAgAAQBAJ&hl=en

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DQ33F4G

Thanks and here's hoping we all get set free soon


----------



## AnyaWrites

Lionel's Mom said:


> I've been clicking through occasionally for the day I might need this thread! If you please:
> 
> Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Cassidy_Cayman_Lost_Highlander?id=wr9NAgAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DQ33F4G
> 
> Thanks and here's hoping we all get set free soon


Done, and I picked up a copy for myself on google play!


----------



## ronvitale

Lionel's Mom said:


> I've been clicking through occasionally for the day I might need this thread! If you please:
> 
> Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Cassidy_Cayman_Lost_Highlander?id=wr9NAgAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DQ33F4G
> 
> Thanks and here's hoping we all get set free soon


Done! Good luck.


----------



## ronvitale

nico said:


> Help us bring this book to the people!
> 
> SCANDAL AT DAWN
> 
> Not free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Scandal-Dawn-Regency-Rhapsody-Novella-ebook/dp/B00B4DKWUU/
> 
> Free:
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Elizabeth_Cole_Scandal_at_Dawn?id=O5lDAgAAQBAJ
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/scandal-at-dawn
> 
> Thank you!


Done!


----------



## ronvitale

ronvitale said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I could use some help from people on this thread. Can you please help me get my book permafree on Amazon US? I would appreciate those who have an Amazon US account reporting it as free on other sites.
> 
> Book I would like free: http://www.amazon.com/Cinderellas-Secret-Diary-Book-ebook/dp/B005IHDX18
> 
> Free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Cinderellas-Secret-Diaries-Book-ebook/dp/B005IHDX18/
> Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/cinderella-s-secret-diary-book-1-lost
> 
> Thank you and I'll be sure to go through and return the favor to help others out!


I wanted to thank everyone who helped me. Just went perma free yesterday. Thank you!


----------



## MrBourbons

This is a brilliant thread. Would anyone be able to help me make my short permafree? Thank you in advance!

Free here:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-frightful-encounter

Needs to be free here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frightful-Encounter-Murkwood-Tales-Book-ebook/dp/B00K18XJOA/
http://www.amazon.com/Frightful-Encounter-Murkwood-Tales-Book-ebook/dp/B00K18XJOA/


----------



## AnyaWrites

Sorry I can't help out with the international ones, but I did the .com ones that were still not zero.
Anya


----------



## nico

nico said:


> Help us bring this book to the people!
> 
> SCANDAL AT DAWN


Thanks, everyone. It's now free!


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom

Yay, mine went free too! Thanks everyone, and I will continue to check in here and report


----------



## 77071

If anyone has a UK Amazon account, I'd love it if you'd report this title as free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00HWMJYEW

It's free in the US, as well as on the following sites:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-christmas-mansion

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-christmas-mansion/id803501820?mt=11

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-christmas-mansion-hollis-shiloh/1118135432?ean=2940148110194&itm=1&usri=2940148110194


----------



## Writerly Writer

*free now*


----------



## Writerly Writer

I was wondering... could you let me know if you do notify amazon for me? Just so I can keep track of how many people are helping me.


----------



## AnyaWrites

KJCOLT said:


> I was wondering... could you let me know if you do notify amazon for me? Just so I can keep track of how many people are helping me.


Done.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom

I reported for you, KJ. 
Good luck. I think I must have checked a hundred times yesterday. A very nice book blog tweeted that it was free this morning and I squealed out loud at work. Hopefully it'll go fast for you!


----------



## Writerly Writer

*free now*


----------



## MindyWilde

Happy Thursday Writer's Cafe!!! If a few of you have some time to kill and wouldn't mind helping me I would appreciate it. Amazon has been a bit stingy with me recently on the permafree thing. While I am waiting on a couple other titles there is one book I would like to push up to the front of the line.

Paranormal Pleasure (A Vampire's Tale Vol. 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQ0K2YS is the title I am hoping you can report. Here are the links to the other stores where it is free.

Google - https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=-6uyAwAAQBAJ

Barnes - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/paranormal-pleasure-mindy-wilde/1119692102?ean=9781498970587&itm=1&usri=9781498970587&cm_mmc=AFFILIATES-_-Linkshare-_-je6NUbpObpQ-_-10:1&r=1

iTunes - 




Kobo - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/paranormal-pleasure-a-vampire-s-tale-vol-1

You can also just click on the book cover in my signature. Thank you guys so much and I will check the last couple of pages to see if there are any requests that still haven't gone free. Have a great weekend!


----------



## AnyaWrites

MindyWilde said:


> Paranormal Pleasure (A Vampire's Tale Vol. 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQ0K2YS is the title I am hoping you can report. Here are the links to the other stores where it is free.


Done.


----------



## MindyWilde

AnyaWrites said:


> Done.


Anya, YOU ROCK!!! Have a great weekend


----------



## Twizzlers

Please help! I'm releasing Part 2 Monday and want Part 1 to go free!

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id887314101

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/werewolf-shifter-romance-Bucklin-Wolves-ebook/dp/B00KUYH0PY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1403272478&sr=8-2&keywords=taken+by+the+wolf+1


----------



## MrBourbons

J Ryan said:


> Please help! I'm releasing Part 2 Monday and want Part 1 to go free!
> 
> Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id887314101
> 
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/werewolf-shifter-romance-Bucklin-Wolves-ebook/dp/B00KUYH0PY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1403272478&sr=8-2&keywords=taken+by+the+wolf+1


Done!


----------



## Twizzlers

MrBourbons said:


> Done!


Thank you! It appears it has gone free at Google finally too.

Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jessica_Ryan_Taken_By_the_Wolf_part_1?id=tnrCAwAAQBAJ

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/werewolf-shifter-romance-Bucklin-Wolves-ebook/dp/B00KUYH0PY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403280483&sr=8-1&keywords=Taken+By+The+Wolf+part+1

I'm going to start working my way back through the thread.


----------



## NRWick

Hi all! I'm trying to get the following free on Amazon. If you have time, please report them for me. I appreciate your help and have reported the ones that are still not free.

NOT FREE
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DXMEABM
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Creep-Cole-Knightly-ebook/dp/B00DXMEABM

FREE Links
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940149492404
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id871848880
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/creep-3

Thank you!


----------



## Twizzlers

NRWick said:


> Hi all! I'm trying to get the following free on Amazon. If you have time, please report them for me. I appreciate your help and have reported the ones that are still not free.
> 
> Thank you!


Easy enough. Done!


----------



## NRWick

J Ryan said:


> Easy enough. Done!


Thank you!


----------



## John Ellsworth

Will you help me? I would hugely appreciate it.

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/beyond-a-reasonable-death-john-ellsworth/1119742486?ean=9781498989114&itm=1&usri=9781498989114

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J1RY4NM

You help is sincerely appreciated. I will reciprocate.

John


----------



## AnyaWrites

J Ryan said:


> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/werewolf-shifter-romance-Bucklin-Wolves-ebook/dp/B00KUYH0PY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1403272478&sr=8-2&keywords=taken+by+the+wolf+1





NRWick said:


> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DXMEABM
> Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Creep-Cole-Knightly-ebook/dp/B00DXMEABM





John Ellsworth said:


> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J1RY4NM


Done, I hope I didn't miss anyone! Good luck all!


----------



## John Ellsworth

Thank you Anyawrites!

John


----------



## MrBourbons

Does anyone know how long it takes for Amazon to price match? I've got a blog post waiting!


----------



## AnyaWrites

MrBourbons said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for Amazon to price match? I've got a blog post waiting!


I've seen a lot of them happen within a couple days. Mine wasn't like that.
I ended up contacting amazon directly using the instruction in this kboard post: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html 
Mine was free in the US within three hours, although when I tried the same method to get it free in UK they were like .


----------



## John Ellsworth

Mine happened in less than a day. It happened overnight, after Anyawriters reported the lower price. Plus I sent the recommended email to KDP support.  All I did was send the email recommended on here, but I sent it to two Amazon addresses at once. One was the "other" address and one was the "pricing" address.  Figured it can't hurt to send it to two at once. Someone reacted positively.


----------



## Dorian

Hello everyone! I'm hoping to get a title free on Amazon...if you've got time and could help me report it, that would be fantastic!

*Free:*
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-new-orleans-haunting-an-supernatural-and-erotic-short-story-dorian-mayfair/1117491036?ean=2940149030507
iTunes: 




*Not free:*
Amazon .COM: http://www.amazon.com/New-Orleans-Haunting-Paranormal-Adventures-ebook/dp/B005T5EOXA/ref=la_B005TUKZD8_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1403389290&sr=1-2
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Orleans-Haunting-Paranormal-Adventures-ebook/dp/B005T5EOXA/ref=la_B005TUKZD8_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1403389290&sr=1-2

Thank you!


----------



## Adrian Howell

Please help me regain Permafree on the Australia store.

*FREE HERE:*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM1H5PK
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AM1H5PK
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wild-born-adrian-howell/1116424648
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id687745060

*NOT FREE HERE (AUSTRALIA):*
https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00AM1H5PK

Gone back and reported whatever I could on the last few pages. Will be monitoring future requests.


----------



## MrBourbons

AnyaWrites said:


> I've seen a lot of them happen within a couple days. Mine wasn't like that.
> I ended up contacting amazon directly using the instruction in this kboard post: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html
> Mine was free in the US within three hours, although when I tried the same method to get it free in UK they were like .


Thanks for the pointer - I've given it a go.


----------



## Alexis Adaire

Thanks SO much to everyone who helped my _Shunned: An Amish Awakening, Book 1_ go permafree!

I just went through the last two pages of this thread to report anything that the rest of you have posted and discovered that almost all of them are already free. This is awesome! I reported the handful that hadn't gone free yet, including: E.T., MindyWilde, Dorian

Here are two I'm trying to get permafreed. Any reporting to Amazon would be greatly appreciated!

*Executive Sweet, Book 1*

*NOT* FREE HERE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IYOK9AU

FREE HERE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/executive-sweet-book-1-alexis-adaire/1119720914
FREE HERE: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/446981
FREE HERE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/executive-sweet-book-1

*Probed: The Encounter*

*NOT* FREE HERE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GG16KI8

FREE HERE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/probed-alexis-adaire/1119160196
FREE HERE: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/427730 
FREE HERE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/probed-the-encounter

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adrian Howell

Bumping this thread to say thanks, I'm free in Australia again!



Just reported you Alexis. Hope you get free soon.


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Going back to hook the last several folks up now. 

Now that Book 3 is about ready to come out, it's time to make Book 1 free, because why not try that. So if y'all wouldn't mind hooking a brother up as well, I'd appreciate it.

Glimmer Vale is not free on Amazon.

But it is free on

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/glimmer-vale-michael-kingswood/1112185887
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/207170
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/glimmer-vale
and iTunes soon (will update once that change happens)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## William_Stadler

Done, Jaqueline. I tried the other links for everyone else, but none of the Amazon links worked. I'll keep trying. Maybe it's only me?

        [br]Storyteller[br]William Stadler | Blog


----------



## William_Stadler

Sorry, didn't mean to double-sig. First time.


----------



## eveadrian

I've gone through and reported a couple up thread.

I'm trying to make The Alpha's Mate free.

Not free: www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00I249HGY/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1403882089&sr=8-1

Free

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Eve_Adrian_The_Alpha_s_Mate?id=uT-rAgAAQBAJ

store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-alpha-s-mate-2

www.allromanceebooks.com/mobile/details.html?pid=1411675&cat=340


----------



## RazorbackGirl

Newbie and hope I'm doing this right. 
I'd like my YA In Between to be permafree on Amazon. Any help to report the freebie-ness would be so awesome.
Link to book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Between-Katie-Parker-Production-Book-ebook/dp/B00J9VYDEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403904929&sr=8-1&keywords=jenny+b.+jones

Link to free on BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/in-between-jenny-b-jones/1119878796?ean=9781501422713&itm=1&usri=9781501422713

Link to free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/in-between-10

Thanks so very much! 
Jenny


----------



## Rick Soper

I've just set my book The Rock Star to free at:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-rock-star-1
and
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-rock-star-rick-soper/1113887727?ean=9781301833368

Could you please help report it to Amazon at:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A949GPW

I'd greatly appreciate your help in getting The Rock Star converted over to Permafree and I'll make sure that I go back up the line and try and help as many other authors who need this same help as I can.
Thanks,
Rick Soper


----------



## Rick Soper

PS  I reported every novel behind me that wasn't already free until I started getting to all the ones that were already taken care of


----------



## AnyaWrites

I reported all the ones that aren't free yet.  Good luck everyone!!


----------



## AnyaWrites

Dwallock said:


> Need someone to help me make it free.
> 
> Amazon link:
> http://www.amazon.com/Breathe-Daniel-Wallock-ebook/dp/B00LA9ZKMI/ref=la_B00KCF5W6K_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404080514&sr=1-3
> 
> Barnes and noble price match:
> http://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/breathe-daniel-wallock/1119876485?ean=2940046036640


Done.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

MindyWilde said:


> Happy Thursday Writer's Cafe!!! If a few of you have some time to kill and wouldn't mind helping me I would appreciate it. Amazon has been a bit stingy with me recently on the permafree thing. While I am waiting on a couple other titles there is one book I would like to push up to the front of the line.
> 
> Paranormal Pleasure (A Vampire's Tale Vol. 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQ0K2YS is the title I am hoping you can report. Here are the links to the other stores where it is free.
> 
> Google - https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=-6uyAwAAQBAJ
> 
> Barnes - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/paranormal-pleasure-mindy-wilde/1119692102?ean=9781498970587&itm=1&usri=9781498970587&cm_mmc=AFFILIATES-_-Linkshare-_-je6NUbpObpQ-_-10:1&r=1
> 
> iTunes -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobo - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/paranormal-pleasure-a-vampire-s-tale-vol-1
> 
> You can also just click on the book cover in my signature. Thank you guys so much and I will check the last couple of pages to see if there are any requests that still haven't gone free. Have a great weekend!


Done


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

Okay, I did pretty much everyone here in the past couple pages that weren't free yet. 

Hopefully now we could work with ours.

Blood Lilies is $1.99 at Amazon:

http://amzn.com/B007027F54

Blood Lilies is free at:
ibooks: 



Kobo: (soon, hopefully)
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/T_A_Miles_Blood_Lilies?id=dMPqAwAAQBAJ&hl=en
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/449299

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## AnyaWrites

RaventideBooks said:


> Blood Lilies is $1.99 at Amazon:
> 
> http://amzn.com/B007027F54


Done, Good luck!!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

Thank you!


----------



## ElleT

Blood Lilies. Done


----------



## ElleT

Concealed is already free. 
Paranormal pleasure. Done.


----------



## Writerly Writer

Just send Amazon an email with the links to where it's free. That's what I did. Be really sweet and thankful in your email


----------



## Writerly Writer

ElleT said:


> Concealed is already free.
> Paranormal pleasure. Done.


Thanks anyway!


----------



## ElleT

Glimmer - done.
Executive - done.
In Between - done.
Breathe-  done.
The ones above it all seem done except for those in other countries. Wouldn't show me a price?

If I missed anyone, just shout out. 
Good luck all.


----------



## ElleT

KJCOLT said:


> Thanks anyway!


Most welcome. BTW caught the new cover on another post. Tidewater, I believe. Nice. Very nice. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom

I reported you, Daniel. Good luck!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

Put in a duplicate Amazon link for ibooks. Sigh. Edited, corrected, ridiculous.


----------



## ElleT

Dwallock said:


> Still need some more help price matching...


I hit up some friends. Hope it happens for you soon!


----------



## Erica Conroy

Hi all. Thanks in advance 

Amazon America: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005L35E3O
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005L35E3O

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/taken-callisto-series-book-1


----------



## Eva Hudson

Just reported all the books on the top two pages that weren't already free.

Need some help with this one please:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LDPMLVM

Currently free here:

Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fresh-doubt-eva-hudson/1119461736
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id818637391
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fresh-doubt-the-whole-story

Big thanks in advance


----------



## AnyaWrites

Dwallock it looks like yours is free! Yahoo.



Erica Conroy said:


> Amazon America: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005L35E3O


Done



Eva Hudson said:


> Amazon: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/taken-callisto-series-book-1


Hi Eva! This took me to KOBO.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

Eva- looks like the link to amazon took us to Erica's Kobo page, some how. 

Reported Erica's, though, waiting now for Eva's. 

Blood Lilies is now free in the U.S.- thanks everyone!


----------



## Eva Hudson

AnyaWrites said:


> Dwallock it looks like yours is free! Yahoo.
> Done
> Hi Eva! This took me to KOBO.


Ooops - a copy and paste malfunction! Now corrected. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## AnyaWrites

Eva Hudson said:


> Ooops - a copy and paste malfunction! Now corrected. Thanks for letting me know!


done!


----------



## Eva Hudson

Much appreciated - thank you!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

Done, Eva.


----------



## Eva Hudson

Cheers!


----------



## Josey Alden

Please help me go free with *A Wolf's Obsession: Part One*. Thank you very much! I will reciprocate/pay it forward.

*Edited to fix link error. Sigh. *
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LA8JXTU
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-wolfs-obsession-part-one/id893031516?mt=11


----------



## Josey Alden

Eva Hudson said:


> Just reported all the books on the top two pages that weren't already free.
> 
> Need some help with this one please:
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LDPMLVM
> 
> Currently free here:
> 
> Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fresh-doubt-eva-hudson/1119461736
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id818637391
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fresh-doubt-the-whole-story
> 
> Big thanks in advance


Reported, Eva!


----------



## Eva Hudson

That Apple link is the same as the Amazon one


----------



## Josey Alden

Erica Conroy said:


> Hi all. Thanks in advance
> 
> Amazon America: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005L35E3O
> Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005L35E3O
> 
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/taken-callisto-series-book-1


Reported, Erica!


----------



## Josey Alden

Eva Hudson said:


> That Apple link is the same as the Amazon one


Thank you for the heads up, Eva!


----------



## Eva Hudson

Eva Hudson said:


> Just reported all the books on the top two pages that weren't already free.
> 
> Need some help with this one please:
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICP5JLK (THIS IS THE CORRECTED LINK!!)
> 
> Currently free here:
> 
> Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fresh-doubt-eva-hudson/1119461736
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id818637391
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fresh-doubt-the-whole-story
> 
> Big thanks in advance


OK - it's official - yesterday I totally lost the ability to copy and paste a simple link into a simple post. First I used someone _else's_ Kobo link, then I used the UK link, then a link to book two in the series rather than book one. I did have a three-night stay in hospital last week - can I blame my lack of basic mental function on that? 

Is there any chance you lovely people could report the lower price for me again? (I'd be inserting a pathetic, 'take pity on me' emoticon here if there was one!)

Thank you

E


----------



## AnyaWrites

Eva Hudson said:


> OK - it's official - yesterday I totally lost the ability to copy and paste a simple link into a simple post. First I used someone _else's_ Kobo link, then I used the UK link, then a link to book two in the series rather than book one. I did have a three-night stay in hospital last week - can I blame my lack of basic mental function on that?
> 
> Is there any chance you lovely people could report the lower price for me again? (I'd be inserting a pathetic, 'take pity on me' emoticon here if there was one!)
> 
> Thank you
> 
> E


LOL! I know the feeling very well. Done.


----------



## Karl Fields

Eva Hudson said:


> OK - it's official - yesterday I totally lost the ability to copy and paste a simple link into a simple post. First I used someone _else's_ Kobo link, then I used the UK link, then a link to book two in the series rather than book one. I did have a three-night stay in hospital last week - can I blame my lack of basic mental function on that?
> 
> Is there any chance you lovely people could report the lower price for me again? (I'd be inserting a pathetic, 'take pity on me' emoticon here if there was one!)
> 
> Thank you
> 
> E


Done Eva


----------



## Karl Fields

Josey Alden said:


> Please help me go free with *A Wolf's Obsession: Part One*. Thank you very much! I will reciprocate/pay it forward.
> 
> *Edited to fix link error. Sigh. *
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LA8JXTU
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-wolfs-obsession-part-one/id893031516?mt=11


Reported, Josey.


----------



## trublue

Wow, have not been here in awhile. I will report you guys above me. Here is my info and thanks!

NOT FREE HERE:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42

FREE HERE:

B&N UK
http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/guardians-the-girl-the-guardians-series-book-1-by-lola-stvil/9781498972734

iTunes

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/guardians-the-girl/id890745027?mt=11

Amazon US

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=pd_sim_kstore_15


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Appreciate any help on this one.

Report here: http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Always-Adult-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00LDYFFJS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404322318&sr=1-1&keywords=turkot+broken+always

Free here: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Joseph_Turkot_A_Broken_Always_Part_1_A_New_Adult_R?id=aYXrAwAAQBAJ&hl=en


----------



## trublue

Alright, reposted the links from the last 2 days. Please continue to help me out as well. 

NOT FREE HERE:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42

FREE HERE:

B&N UK
http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/guardians-the-girl-the-guardians-series-book-1-by-lola-stvil/9781498972734

iTunes

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/guardians-the-girl/id890745027?mt=11

Amazon US

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=pd_sim_kstore_15


----------



## AnyaWrites

Sorry I can't help out with the UK, but I did the rest that weren't free.


----------



## Eva Hudson

trublue said:


> Alright, reposted the links from the last 2 days. Please continue to help me out as well.
> 
> NOT FREE HERE:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42
> 
> FREE HERE:
> 
> B&N UK
> http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/guardians-the-girl-the-guardians-series-book-1-by-lola-stvil/9781498972734
> 
> iTunes
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/guardians-the-girl/id890745027?mt=11
> 
> Amazon US
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=pd_sim_kstore_15


Done


----------



## Eva Hudson

Joseph Turkot said:


> Appreciate any help on this one.
> 
> Report here: http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Always-Adult-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00LDYFFJS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404322318&sr=1-1&keywords=turkot+broken+always
> 
> Free here: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Joseph_Turkot_A_Broken_Always_Part_1_A_New_Adult_R?id=aYXrAwAAQBAJ&hl=en


Done


----------



## Keith Soares

My book is free in the US, but Amazon has snubbed my direct attempts to make it free in the UK. So, if you have a moment, UK folks:

Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Oasis-Filth-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00DSDM6IA

Free: http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/the-oasis-of-filth-part-one-by-keith-soares/2940045990448

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-oasis-of-filth-part-one/id886325718?mt=11

Thanks!
K.


----------



## Eva Hudson

Keith Soares said:


> My book is free in the US, but Amazon has snubbed my direct attempts to make it free in the UK. So, if you have a moment, UK folks:
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Oasis-Filth-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00DSDM6IA
> 
> Free: http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/the-oasis-of-filth-part-one-by-keith-soares/2940045990448
> 
> Free: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-oasis-of-filth-part-one/id886325718?mt=11
> 
> Thanks!
> K.


Done!


----------



## Eva Hudson

Eva Hudson said:


> Just reported all the books on the top two pages that weren't already free.
> 
> Need some help with this one please:
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICP5JLK
> 
> Currently free here:
> 
> Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fresh-doubt-eva-hudson/1119461736
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id818637391
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fresh-doubt-the-whole-story
> 
> Big thanks in advance


HELP!! This was free just a couple of hours ago. I've spent the last 2 hours submitting to free book sites... and now it's $2.99 again. Aaargh! Please help to get it back to free.

Many thanks


----------



## AnyaWrites

Eva Hudson said:


> HELP!! This was free just a couple of hours ago. I've spent the last 2 hours submitting to free book sites... and now it's $2.99 again. Aaargh! Please help to get it back to free.
> 
> Many thanks


That's so strange!! Sorry! I've reported it, and hopefully they will have it back to permafree soon.


----------



## Eva Hudson

Thanks Anya!


----------



## 77071

Thank you for reporting my story free. It's changed to 0.00 pounds in the UK!  http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00HWMJYEW


----------



## Eva Hudson

Panic over!

Thank you everyone who helped get Fresh Doubt back to free in the US - I'm so relieved!


----------



## Writerly Writer

ElleT said:


> Most welcome. BTW caught the new cover on another post. Tidewater, I believe. Nice. Very nice. Best of luck with it.


That was Elhawk's book. She used the same cover designer.


----------



## ElleT

KJCOLT said:


> That was Elhawk's book. She used the same cover designer.


Oh wow. D*mn. Now I feel bad. I'm sorry if I offended. Of course, it goes without saying that all of those by that designer are clearly spectacular. She/he is branding you nicely.


----------



## Nigel Mitchell

Here's the book I'm trying to make free

Man Overboard
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BZ1NTNS/

Also available:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/425900
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/man-overboard-17
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/man-overboard-nigel-g-mitchell/1119129269?ean=2940045811859


----------



## Nigel Mitchell

Joseph Turkot said:


> Appreciate any help on this one.
> 
> Report here: http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Always-Adult-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00LDYFFJS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404322318&sr=1-1&keywords=turkot+broken+always
> 
> Free here: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Joseph_Turkot_A_Broken_Always_Part_1_A_New_Adult_R?id=aYXrAwAAQBAJ&hl=en


Done!


----------



## jenminkman

I've been trying to get Amazon.es to pricematch my preview book to free for the longest time (even emailed KDP about it who sent me the canned response that they'll change prices at their own discretion) but no dice. Some poor bugger actually bought the 'vista previa' for 99 cents on the Spain site!
The funny thing is that Amazon.com DOES list the preview book as free.

If anyone can help, that would be awesome 

Free:
http://www.amazon.com/El-Chico-Del-Bosque-Spanish-ebook/dp/B00KPA9ABK

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jen_Minkman_El_Chico_Del_Bosque_vista_previa?id=e4y6AwAAQBAJ

Not free:

http://www.amazon.es/El-Chico-Del-Bosque-Spanish-ebook/dp/B00KPA9ABK

For people who don't speak Spanish, this is the link to click to tell them about the lower price > ¿Quieres informarnos sobre un precio más bajo?

THANKS!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

I have reported the last two pages as free. Can someone in the UK please report my book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007R6S3RM?*Version*=1&*entries*=0 as free.

Here are the links where it's free elsewhere:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/after-the-darkness-sunhi-mistwalker/1113578627?ean=2940045940887
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/after-the-darkness-episode-one-1
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/after-darkness-episode-one/id621457314?mt=11
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007R6S3RM

Thank you!


----------



## AnyaWrites

I'd never tried to report for anything besides .com, but after I signed in I was able to report for the .uk and .es. Cool!
I've reported all the above that weren't yet permafree.


----------



## Douglas Milewski

I'm trying to make this free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044UHU64

And it's free here:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/weeds-among-stone

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Nigel Mitchell

dmilewski said:


> I'm trying to make this free:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044UHU64
> 
> And it's free here:
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/weeds-among-stone
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Done


----------



## Diane Patterson

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LH773IM?tag=dianepattersonst

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-sound-of-footsteps

(At least...I'm hoping it's showing up on Kobo as free. I can't even tell if it's been published yet!)

Thanks.


----------



## AnyaWrites

Diane Patterson said:


> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LH773IM?tag=dianepattersonst
> 
> Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-sound-of-footsteps
> 
> (At least...I'm hoping it's showing up on Kobo as free. I can't even tell if it's been published yet!)
> 
> Thanks.


It looks like it was on there to me. I've done all the above.


----------



## Diane Patterson

AnyaWrites said:


> It looks like it was on there to me. I've done all the above.


Thank you!


----------



## Diane Patterson

Joseph Turkot said:


> Appreciate any help on this one.
> 
> Report here: http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Always-Adult-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00LDYFFJS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404322318&sr=1-1&keywords=turkot+broken+always
> 
> Free here: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Joseph_Turkot_A_Broken_Always_Part_1_A_New_Adult_R?id=aYXrAwAAQBAJ&hl=en


Done


----------



## William_Stadler

Thanks to everyone who made The Girl with the Scar free! I’ve been carousing this thread for a while and I help out whenever I can.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

Popping in to say that I haven't been posting but I have been reporting.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

SunHi Mistwalker said:


> I have reported the last two pages as free. Can someone in the UK please report my book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007R6S3RM?*Version*=1&*entries*=0 as free.
> 
> Here are the links where it's free elsewhere:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/after-the-darkness-sunhi-mistwalker/1113578627?ean=2940045940887
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/after-the-darkness-episode-one-1
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/after-darkness-episode-one/id621457314?mt=11
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007R6S3RM
> 
> Thank you!


I'm still not free in the UK. Can someone please report me free? I'm reporting everyone free above me.


----------



## sarahdalton

SunHi Mistwalker said:


> I'm still not free in the UK. Can someone please report me free? I'm reporting everyone free above me.


I'm in the UK, and I've just reported it for you!

Would you guys mind helping me out on one?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Blemished-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Blemished-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52

It's free here:

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Sarah_Dalton_The_Blemished?id=3_j5AgAAQBAJ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/212950
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-blemished-sarah-dalton/1112684037?ean=9781492700203
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-blemished

Thanks guys!


----------



## AnyaWrites

I reported all the above. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Darian

Hey guys,

I was hoping you could help make one of my books free. I would really appreciate it if you could help me out!

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Unfinished-Darian-Wilk-ebook/dp/B005WL8H48/ref=la_B005WUYHF2_1_2_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404836122&sr=1-2

It's free here: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/97145

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kay Marie

I need the help of my fellow Kboarders to get Day & Knight: The Club Risque Chronicles (Book One) of my erotic romance novella series permafree on Amazon. Here is the link to the book on Amazon http://amzn.to/1rN9nlX The book is already permafree on iTunes, Google Play and Kobo. Here is the links for iTunes http://bit.ly/1hCoGdY Google Play http://bit.ly/1nt6eUB and Kobo http://bit.ly/1z7DkiP I am still trying to figure out how to get it to free on Barnes & Noble Nook Press website. Thanking those in advance who help me to get my book free.


----------



## AnyaWrites

Darian said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Love-Unfinished-Darian-Wilk-ebook/dp/B005WL8H48/ref=la_B005WUYHF2_1_2_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404836122&sr=1-2





Kay Marie said:


> I need the help of my fellow Kboarders to get Day & Knight: The Club Risque Chronicles (Book One) of my erotic romance novella series permafree on Amazon. Here is the link to the book on Amazon http://amzn.to/1rN9nlX


Done.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

sarahdalton said:


> I'm in the UK, and I've just reported it for you!
> 
> Would you guys mind helping me out on one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Blemished-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Blemished-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52
> 
> It's free here:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Sarah_Dalton_The_Blemished?id=3_j5AgAAQBAJ
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/212950
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-blemished-sarah-dalton/1112684037?ean=9781492700203
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-blemished
> 
> Thanks guys!


Done for UK and US.


Darian said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was hoping you could help make one of my books free. I would really appreciate it if you could help me out!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Love-Unfinished-Darian-Wilk-ebook/dp/B005WL8H48/ref=la_B005WUYHF2_1_2_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404836122&sr=1-2
> 
> It's free here:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/97145
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Done!


----------



## Writerly Writer

*Free now*


----------



## Kay Marie

I need some help. I am trying to get my book free on Amazon and Barnes & Noble since it is free on all the other retailers I have it published. However, I didn't upload my book to Barnes & Noble through Smashwords or Draft 2 Digital so where do I go to change the price to zero because on Nook Press I was unable to do so. Thanking those in advance for advice and assistance.


----------



## Writerly Writer

If you let the UK know about my permafree in the post just above yours, I'd be grateful! 

To answer your questions: I set my book free through draft2digital which puts it free on Barnes and Noble. Make it free through draft2digital first on some random sites, then send am email to Amazon with the links of where it's free. Tell them you want the same for your book.


----------



## E.T.

Ok, did all on last page - which, thank God weren't too many. 

Need a few clicks with:

NOT FREE 

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Lost-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00K5S8ZQ8/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_43?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404956904&sr=1-43

FREE:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-secret-lost-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1119473049?ean=2940045930314






I'll do more click tomorrow. 

Thank you for all the clicks I can get.


----------



## sarahdalton

Would someone from the US mind checking if my book has gone free? UK went free first and Amazon.com always converts the price from the UK price (because I'm in the UK) - if that makes sense!

I've not had any downloads yet so I'm not sure: http://www.amazon.com/The-Blemished-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52


----------



## Writerly Writer

sarahdalton said:


> Would someone from the US mind checking if my book has gone free? UK went free first and Amazon.com always converts the price from the UK price (because I'm in the UK) - if that makes sense!
> 
> I've not had any downloads yet so I'm not sure: http://www.amazon.com/The-Blemished-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52


It's free for me and I'm in AUS.


----------



## Writerly Writer

*Free now*


----------



## Writerly Writer

E.T. said:


> Ok, did all on last page - which, thank God weren't too many.
> 
> Need a few clicks with:
> 
> NOT FREE
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Lost-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00K5S8ZQ8/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_43?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404956904&sr=1-43
> 
> FREE:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-secret-lost-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1119473049?ean=2940045930314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do more click tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you for all the clicks I can get.


Send Amazon an email. So much quicker.


----------



## Writerly Writer

Darian said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was hoping you could help make one of my books free. I would really appreciate it if you could help me out!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Love-Unfinished-Darian-Wilk-ebook/dp/B005WL8H48/ref=la_B005WUYHF2_1_2_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404836122&sr=1-2
> 
> It's free here:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/97145
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Done. Would you do mine? See above.


----------



## AnyaWrites

KJCOLT said:


> Done. Would you do mine? See above.


It looks like yours is free for .com. Way to go!
I did all the others above.
Anya


----------



## amyates

Hello!

I'd love for my book to be free in the UK. Any help is much appreciated! Thanks! I've reported all that aren't free for the last couple of pages.

Not free:
 [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ICABZNG[/url]

Free:
NookUK
http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/minor-gods-summoners-book-one-by-am-yates/2940045701174
Kobo
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/minor-gods-summoners-book-one
itunes


----------



## lisamaliga

Hello,
My book is currently free on Smashwords and Kobo but not yet on Amazon.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Great-Brownie-Taste-off-Yolandas-Yummery-ebook/dp/B00K1HR4AG/

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Wansit

Hey all,

I need help making my book free please! I'm reporting it to amazon but I'd really appreciate your help. I'm going back in to report those above me. 

FREE
https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=RJD7AwAAQBAJ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/456477

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LOI8LE4

Reported: The Great Brownie-Bake Off (no links), Minor Gods, The Blemished (Free in the US!), A Secret Lost, Breathe, Concealed Power, Day & Knight, Love Unfinished, The Sound of Footsteps (is free!), Weeds Among Stone, After The Darkness, Man Overboard, The Oasis of Filth, A Broken Always


----------



## Malcolm Moss

To be free:
http://www.amazon.com/Lorelein-Giant-Astatin-1-ebook/dp/B00LEWYMYI

Already free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-lorelein-giant

-Many thanks


----------



## Diane Patterson

Malcolm Moss said:


> To be free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Lorelein-Giant-Astatin-1-ebook/dp/B00LEWYMYI
> 
> Already free:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-lorelein-giant
> 
> -Many thanks


Done.


----------



## CesarAnthony

Hmmmm...maybe I should make my story free.


----------



## VEwoodlake

Wansit said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I need help making my book free please! I'm reporting it to amazon but I'd really appreciate your help. I'm going back in to report those above me.
> 
> FREE
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=RJD7AwAAQBAJ
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/456477
> 
> NOT FREE
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LOI8LE4
> 
> Reported: The Great Brownie-Bake Off (no links), Minor Gods, The Blemished (Free in the US!), A Secret Lost, Breathe, Concealed Power, Day & Knight, Love Unfinished, The Sound of Footsteps (is free!), Weeds Among Stone, After The Darkness, Man Overboard, The Oasis of Filth, A Broken Always


Done!


----------



## amyates

sarahdalton said:


> Would someone from the US mind checking if my book has gone free? UK went free first and Amazon.com always converts the price from the UK price (because I'm in the UK) - if that makes sense!
> 
> I've not had any downloads yet so I'm not sure: http://www.amazon.com/The-Blemished-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52


I'm in the US, Sarah, and it is free, just in case you were still wondering. Good luck!


----------



## MissJai

Hello Everyone. I Am Going To Go Through And Report As Many Lower Prices As I Can And It Would Be Great If You Guys Would Do The Same For Me. My Book Is Free On 2 Other Sites, Waiting For iBooks. I Don't Think You Have To Report All Of The Sites But I Will List Them Both And The Link To The Book On Amazon. Thank You All In Advance And Good Luck In This Permafree Journey. Also, I Will Update As I Report Lower Prices For You Guys.

Book On Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Abused-Authority-Hard-Cock-High-ebook/dp/B00BR2PMKI/ref=la_B008IYRB7A_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1405072044&sr=1-8

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/abused-authority-at-hard-cock-high-jai-ellis/1112038361?ean=2940046049848&itm=1&usri=jai+ellis

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/293353


----------



## Kay Marie

*hugs* THANKS to all of those who helped me get my book "Day & Knight: The Club Risqué Chronicles (Book One)"!!!


----------



## E.T.

KJCOLT - I just send a mail. Tried it before and no go. Maybe I'll be lucky this time? 

I just caught up with everyone that isn't free yet since my last post. Still need a few clicks myself:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Lost-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00K5S8ZQ8/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_43?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404956904&sr=1-43&tag=viglink20273-20

FREE: 




FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-secret-lost-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1119473049?ean=2940045930314&cm_mmc=AFFILIATES-_-Linkshare-_-je6NUbpObpQ-_-10:1&r=1

Thank you!


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill

Trying to get Tin City Tinder free....

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JJCOE2U

Free:

iTunes-- https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id896781381
Kobo-- http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/tin-city-tinder
BN-- http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tin-city-tinder-david-macinnis-gill/1119919901?ean=9781501430510

Google-- https://play.google.com/store/books/details/David_Macinnis_Gill_Tin_City_Tinder?id=ka34AwAAQBAJ


----------



## AnyaWrites

Done all the above.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Hey guys, I have a new book I'm trying to get free. I emailed Amazon as that seems to have been working recently, but they're being stubborn on this one. Any reporting you can do what be really great.

Its already free here:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/way-of-the-wolf/id879799847
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Mark_E_Cooper_Way_of_the_Wolf_Shifter_Legacies_1?id=917oAgAAQBAJ
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/way-of-the-wolf

And needs to go free here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IPN0N2O
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IPN0N2O

Thanks all. I'm working backwards through your requests 

Have Fun!

Mark


----------



## E.T.

David - DONE!
Mark - DONE! 

I mailed Amazon too and again a NO GO! So, anyone who can click for me - thank you!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

E.T. said:


> David - DONE!
> Mark - DONE!
> 
> I mailed Amazon too and again a NO GO! So, anyone who can click for me - thank you!


Thanks. Yes I noticed Amazon seem to be ignoring the email now. I had some luck with emailing when my free stories went paid suddenly, but now they just ignore me hah! I worked back 10 pages and I'm glad to see a lot of the requests are already free, so at least this thread is still working.


----------



## Writerly Writer

Wansit said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I need help making my book free please! I'm reporting it to amazon but I'd really appreciate your help. I'm going back in to report those above me.
> 
> FREE
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=RJD7AwAAQBAJ
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/456477
> 
> NOT FREE
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LOI8LE4
> 
> Reported: The Great Brownie-Bake Off (no links), Minor Gods, The Blemished (Free in the US!), A Secret Lost, Breathe, Concealed Power, Day & Knight, Love Unfinished, The Sound of Footsteps (is free!), Weeds Among Stone, After The Darkness, Man Overboard, The Oasis of Filth, A Broken Always


Already free


----------



## Writerly Writer

*free now*


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

KJCOLT said:


> Just wanted to bump this one. Also, I've reported everyone who is on page 160 of this thread.


I did this one this morning... I have an ulterior motive muhahaha. When its free I'll be "buying" it!


----------



## Writerly Writer

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I did this one this morning... I have an ulterior motive muhahaha. When its free I'll be "buying" it!


I think that's an excellent ulterior motive.


----------



## VEwoodlake

DavidMacinnisGill said:


> Trying to get Tin City Tinder free....
> 
> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JJCOE2U


Okay, I punched in the Google price for you.


----------



## VEwoodlake

Malcolm Moss said:


> To be free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Lorelein-Giant-Astatin-1-ebook/dp/B00LEWYMYI
> 
> Already free:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-lorelein-giant
> 
> -Many thanks


Done!


----------



## BlairErotica

Mine has been sitting at 99 cents a long time since it went free elsewhere, so I'd very much appreciate a click toward perma free-dom as well.

The Amazon link is: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B73XX6M

It's free on B&N at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sailing-on-a-lusty-breeze-blair-erotica/1114374691?ean=2940044280052
And Kobo at http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sailing-on-a-lusty-breeze

Thanks so much


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

BlairErotica said:


> Mine has been sitting at 99 cents a long time since it went free elsewhere, so I'd very much appreciate a click toward perma free-dom as well.
> 
> The Amazon link is:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B73XX6M
> 
> It's free on B&N at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sailing-on-a-lusty-breeze-blair-erotica/1114374691?ean=2940044280052
> And Kobo at http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sailing-on-a-lusty-breeze
> 
> Thanks so much


Done.


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill

Reported everyone who posted after me. Thanks for reporting me.


----------



## BlairErotica

Mark & David... done!


----------



## E.T.

BlairErotica - Done!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Thanks guys, Way of the Wolf went free this morning thanks to you.


----------



## BlairErotica

My book too. The nudge from you folks and an email and its done!


----------



## jenminkman

I did report the book to KDP Support but they always tell me to use the 'tell us about a lower price' link anyway, so here goes - it might speed things up!

Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Time-Book-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B00AOL7W38/

Free:

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jen_Minkman_Shadow_Of_Time?id=ELVyAgAAQBAJ

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shadow-of-time-a-paranormal-romance-part-1

If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it! Will report all the books above this post (well, the last few weeks, of course  )


----------



## VEwoodlake

Can you guys help me. My story "Bella's Story" is not free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L0PKEVY

But I'm free here:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id889809206

Thanks.


----------



## VEwoodlake

jenminkman said:


> I did report the book to KDP Support but they always tell me to use the 'tell us about a lower price' link anyway, so here goes - it might speed things up!
> 
> Not free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Time-Book-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B00AOL7W38/
> 
> Free:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jen_Minkman_Shadow_Of_Time?id=ELVyAgAAQBAJ
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shadow-of-time-a-paranormal-romance-part-1
> 
> If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it! Will report all the books above this post (well, the last few weeks, of course  )


Okay. I just reported Google's price.


----------



## jenminkman

Thanks, VE! I reported you too  (and a lot of other books that weren't free yet)


----------



## jjholden

jenminkman said:


> I did report the book to KDP Support but they always tell me to use the 'tell us about a lower price' link anyway, so here goes - it might speed things up!
> 
> Not free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Time-Book-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B00AOL7W38/
> 
> Free:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jen_Minkman_Shadow_Of_Time?id=ELVyAgAAQBAJ
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shadow-of-time-a-paranormal-romance-part-1
> 
> If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it! Will report all the books above this post (well, the last few weeks, of course  )


Just reported google's price for you


----------



## jjholden

VEwoodlake said:


> Can you guys help me. My story "Bella's Story" is not free:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L0PKEVY
> 
> But I'm free here:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id889809206
> 
> Thanks.


Just reported the iTunes price.


----------



## writerpublisher

Hi, i'm so glad i found this thread! Can I get some help please?

My story 'Dangerous Pleasure' on Amazon is not free: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L5D70

Free on Apple iTunes : https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id891721894

Free on B&N : http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/9781501454745

Free on Kobo : http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781501454745

Thanks so much!


----------



## writerpublisher

ok i went back a couple of pages on this thread and reported the links for those who asked for help.

hopefully some folks here would be so kind to also help me report my free links. thanks!


----------



## jenminkman

writerpublisher said:


> ok i went back a couple of pages on this thread and reported the links for those who asked for help.
> 
> hopefully some folks here would be so kind to also help me report my free links. thanks!


Done!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jenminkman said:


> I did report the book to KDP Support but they always tell me to use the 'tell us about a lower price' link anyway, so here goes - it might speed things up!
> 
> Not free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Time-Book-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B00AOL7W38/
> 
> Free:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jen_Minkman_Shadow_Of_Time?id=ELVyAgAAQBAJ
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shadow-of-time-a-paranormal-romance-part-1
> 
> If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it! Will report all the books above this post (well, the last few weeks, of course  )


Done


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill

Tin City Tinder is now free. Thanks to everyone who reported.


----------



## AnyaWrites

All lot of these are already free, I reported the rest. Good luck!


----------



## jenminkman

Great, my book is already free on Amazon.com!! Thanks everyone!
If anyone has a UK account, could they maybe try and convince Amazon Brit to make it free, too?

Not free:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shadow-Time-Book-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B00AOL7W38

Free:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-UK/ebook/shadow-of-time-a-paranormal-romance-part-1

Thanks!


----------



## Writerly Writer

**Free Now**


----------



## Wansit

KJCOLT said:


> Already free


Only took 24 hours  As for the UK - good luck!


----------



## E.T.

I just did everyone after my last post and... yeah, mine is still not free. 

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Lost-Part-1-ebook/dp/B00K5S8ZQ8/ref=la_B00B8SLNKO_1_43?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404956904&sr=1-43&tag=viglink20273-20

FREE: 




FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-secret-lost-part-1-elizabeth-thorn/1119473049?ean=2940045930314&cm_mmc=AFFILIATES-_-Linkshare-_-je6NUbpObpQ-_-10:1&r=1

Thank you for the help!


----------



## LoriCook

Hi, I wonder if anyone would mind giving the following title a nudge toward FREE?

I've done the previous page of requests. Hope you all get freed up!

Thanks,

AMAZON:
http://www.amazon.com/SPANISH-GENERAL-KNOWLEDGE-WORKOUT-Spanish-ebook/dp/B00INYOA3I/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1405411190&sr=1-3&keywords=clic-books+digital+media

FREE AT:

BN:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/spanish-sam-fuentes/1119711565?ean=2940149509140&itm=1&usri=2940149509140

APPLE:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id839661129

INKERA
http://www.inktera.com/store/title/1caef9fc-73f5-4db5-bc03-d22f99355725

GOOGLE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Clic_books_Digital_Media_SPANISH_GENERAL_KNOWLEDGE?id=sXsOAwAAQBAJ

Thanks!


----------



## ElleT

KJ, Jen, and Lori, done.
BTW, those UK ones don't show a price for me but I do them anyway, will it even help? 
ET, looks like you're free. 

best wishes with these.


----------



## Honeybun

This is my first time for working through this process so please let me know if I'm missing any steps.

I've published a story through KOBO and have set it to free. I would now like my Amazon publishing to be set to free.

Here's the link to the story on KOBO: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/naughty-sarah-1

And, here's the link to the story on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Naughty-Sarah-1-Ada-OFlaherty-ebook/dp/B00LOQSN4E/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1405422071&sr=8-3&keywords=ada+o%27flaherty

Thank you!!!

Almost forgot to ask... how long does it normally take for a title to be adjusted to permafree?


----------



## LoriCook

Elle: thanks!
Ada: done!

Lorixx


----------



## Honeybun

LoriCook said:


> Elle: thanks!
> Ada: done!
> 
> Lorixx


Thanks, Lori!


----------



## AnyaWrites

Ada O'Flaherty said:


> This is my first time for working through this process so please let me know if I'm missing any steps.
> 
> I've published a story through KOBO and have set it to free. I would now like my Amazon publishing to be set to free.
> 
> Here's the link to the story on KOBO: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/naughty-sarah-1
> 
> And, here's the link to the story on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Naughty-Sarah-1-Ada-OFlaherty-ebook/dp/B00LOQSN4E/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1405422071&sr=8-3&keywords=ada+o%27flaherty
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Almost forgot to ask... how long does it normally take for a title to be adjusted to permafree?


It seems like it usually takes about 1-2 days. Not that long from my experience.


----------



## lisamaliga

I posted my eBook a few pages back "The Great Brownie Taste-off" http://www.amazon.com/Great-Brownie-Taste-off-Yolandas-Yummery-ebook/dp/B00K1HR4AG

I contacted Amazon twice via email. They won't make my book free, even tho' it's free on Kobo, B&N, Smashwords & iTunes. Here's the response I received:

I understand that you'd like to Price Match the Kindle Book "The Great Brownie Taste-off (The Yolanda's Yummery Series)." Let me Assist you with this.

In this case, I want to inform you that I've looked into the Current Price for this Kindle Book and I can see it is Available to be Downloaded at a Price of $0.99.

*Please Note: Kindle Content doesn't have a Price Match Policy Vs. Other Websites. *

The price you pay in the Kindle Store is based on a number of factors, including the initial publisher price. The Price we Offered at the Time of Purchase was the Lowest Price we'd have Offered at that Time.

However, we're working hard to build a successful Kindle Store and make every effort to provide you with the best prices possible. I've Forwarded your Feedback to our Content Pricing Team and they'll carefully Resolve this Issue.

We truly value this kind of input as it helps us shape, strengthen and improve the Kindle and Kindle apps and provide better service to our customers.

Please be assured that we're continuously working hard to improve your Kindle experience.


----------



## AnyaWrites

lisamaliga said:


> I posted my eBook a few pages back "The Great Brownie Taste-off" http://www.amazon.com/Great-Brownie-Taste-off-Yolandas-Yummery-ebook/dp/B00K1HR4AG
> 
> I contacted Amazon twice via email. They won't make my book free, even tho' it's free on Kobo, B&N, Smashwords & iTunes.


Ugh, what a pain. I have no idea why they don't just change it. I've reported it again, so I hope that helps!!


----------



## wtvr

Reported. Good luck!


----------



## Honeybun

AnyaWrites said:


> It seems like it usually takes about 1-2 days. Not that long from my experience.


Thanks Anya! Fingers crossed that I don't have the problems that Lisa Maliga is having.


----------



## wtvr

LisaGloria said:


> VE, Lori, and Ada, reported you! And a bunch of others on the previous pages but already forgot who. Sorries
> 
> Please help me get free!
> AMAZON: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LR8QU4Y
> GOOGLE PLAY: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lucky_Simms_The_Shifter_s_Kiss_Book_1_Sci_Fi_Eroti?id=SL8CBAAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> Thanks a buhjillion!


I wrote to KDP contact email and asked real nice... Here's the Smashwords free link too. Does Smashwords help? https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/457412


----------



## AnyaWrites

LisaGloria said:


> I wrote to KDP contact email and asked real nice... Here's the Smashwords free link too. Does Smashwords help? https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/457412


It looks like your e-mail worked because it's showing free for me! I've reported a lot of these and I'm not sure which works best. (smashwords vs google play vs itunes).


----------



## wtvr

AnyaWrites said:


> It looks like your e-mail worked because it's showing free for me! I've reported a lot of these and I'm not sure which works best. (smashwords vs google play vs itunes).


WOOHOO!! Thanks for your help, everybody!!

(now to click refresh repeatedly for the rest of the day. squee.)


----------



## lisamaliga

THANK YOU to all who reported my book. I just checked and saw it was free!


----------



## VEwoodlake

Can someone please report my "Bella's Story" again? It won't go free!

Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L0PKEVY

Free here:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id889809206
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bellas-story-victoria-eastlake/1119742480?ean=9781498925518&itm=1&usri=9781498925518
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781498925518

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Honeybun

VEwoodlake said:


> Can someone please report my "Bella's Story" again? It won't go free!
> 
> Not free:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L0PKEVY
> 
> Free here:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id889809206
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bellas-story-victoria-eastlake/1119742480?ean=9781498925518&itm=1&usri=9781498925518
> http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781498925518
> 
> Thanks for any help!


I reported all three places.

Nice cover, btw!


----------



## VEwoodlake

Ada O'Flaherty said:


> I reported all three places.
> 
> Nice cover, btw!


Thank you. I'm free!


----------



## amyates

I've been scrolling through the last few pages, and it looks like pretty much everybody has gone free. Nice! Just looked and saw my book went free in the UK. Yay! Thank you very much!


----------



## wtvr

Woo! Everybody go! My book got 170 downloads yesterday after going free at about noon, made it to #1 in 3 categories. (Holy moley.) 

Thanks for everybody's help! Here's another one, please!

Amy http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LERL8C2

It is available free on Google Play. https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lucky_Simms_Amy_Halfway_Home_Book_2?id=spsHBAAAQBAJ&hl=en


----------



## AnyaWrites

LisaGloria said:


> Woo! Everybody go! My book got 170 downloads yesterday after going free at about noon, made it to #1 in 3 categories. (Holy moley.)
> 
> Thanks for everybody's help! Here's another one, please!
> 
> Amy http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LERL8C2
> 
> It is available free on Google Play. https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lucky_Simms_Amy_Halfway_Home_Book_2?id=spsHBAAAQBAJ&hl=en


Done! And Congrats. That's SO exciting.


----------



## wtvr

Thanks!  Select support emailed me back and said the next one will be permafree in the next couple days. I hope so, because that series needs some kind of boost.

I really think that whoever said that Amazon is watching Google Play closely was right, btw.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

Hello fellow free-ers (is that a thing? Can it be a thing? I'm making it a thing.)

Trying to get Wonderland 1 free but so far Amazon is ignoring me (just like my cat Boz when I want him to get off of my couch. Lazy thing.)
Can I have some help please? Thanks!

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HZ8KD52

Free: B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonderland-sam-winterwood/1119957458
Free: Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/wonderland-part-1
Free: Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id898697369

Thanks guys!!


----------



## wtvr

Gotcha! Good Luck!

So, is that part of the Kindle Worlds or something?


----------



## Sam Winterwood

Thanks!
No, its not Kindle Worlds. Just been putting it out (With permission of course!)


----------



## VEwoodlake

Sam Winterwood said:


> Hello fellow free-ers (is that a thing? Can it be a thing? I'm making it a thing.)
> 
> Trying to get Wonderland 1 free but so far Amazon is ignoring me (just like my cat Boz when I want him to get off of my couch. Lazy thing.)
> Can I have some help please? Thanks!
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HZ8KD52
> 
> Free: B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wonderland-sam-winterwood/1119957458
> Free: Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/wonderland-part-1
> Free: Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id898697369
> 
> Thanks guys!!


Done!


----------



## E.T.

Just did everyone since my last post. Good luck! 

And thank you all for the clicks!


----------



## AnyaWrites

Sam Winterwood said:


> Hello fellow free-ers (is that a thing? Can it be a thing? I'm making it a thing.)
> 
> Trying to get Wonderland 1 free but so far Amazon is ignoring me (just like my cat Boz when I want him to get off of my couch. Lazy thing.)
> Can I have some help please? Thanks!
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HZ8KD52


Hi Sam! For some reason nothing is coming up for this link. Should I try something else?


----------



## KatrinaAbbott

LisaGloria said:


> Woo! Everybody go! My book got 170 downloads yesterday after going free at about noon, made it to #1 in 3 categories. (Holy moley.)
> 
> Thanks for everybody's help! Here's another one, please!
> 
> Amy http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LERL8C2
> 
> It is available free on Google Play. https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lucky_Simms_Amy_Halfway_Home_Book_2?id=spsHBAAAQBAJ&hl=en


Done!


----------



## KatrinaAbbott

Hi everyone, I'm hoping to get my first book to permafree - if you wouldn't mind a report.

http://www.amazon.com/Taking-Reins-Rosewoods-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00I2OXIT6

and the free sites:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id804267207
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/taking-the-reins-6
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/445352
http://www.inktera.com/store/title/62688496-5068-4996-b8cd-99a25683d2c7
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Katrina_Abbott_Taking_The_Reins_The_Rosewoods_1?id=MIAeAwAAQBAJ
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/taking-the-reins-katrina-abbott/1118334809?ean=9781495200212

THANK YOU! 
Kat


----------



## Eric_Hobbs

Just went through and tried to report for everyone who hasn't gone free yet. Would really appreciate some help getting the first book in my series free if you can spare a few moments...

http://www.amazon.com/Librarian-Book-One-Little-Lost-ebook/dp/B005R55ERM/

It is currently free here...

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-librarian-eric-hobbs/1106913536?ean=9781501484346
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-librarian-book-one-little-boy-lost-1

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

Hey, folks! Looks like quite a few of the recent ones have gone free and I've reported some of those that aren't. I'd appreciate some help in getting a first in one of my series set to permafree.

Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I5A3MZC

Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/warchild-pawn
Free on iTunes: 



Free on Inktera: http://www.inktera.com/store/title/3cd54d13-6c83-4033-bdb7-cefe0325da8d
Free on Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Ernie_Lindsey_Warchild_Pawn?id=Dh0MBAAAQBAJ&hl=en

Keep up the great work and thanks in advance!


----------



## KatrinaAbbott

Eric and Ernie - did yours. Thanks for reporting mine.

Anyone know how long it normally takes to get to free?


----------



## E.T.

KatrinaAbbott said:


> Anyone know how long it normally takes to get to free?


Your guess is as good as mine. 

It can happen overnight or take months.


----------



## Honeybun

If you email Amazon with a request to set it to $0 with links to where it can be found free, they seem to get it done in under 24 hours. On another's advice to do it this way, I got a very nice email back from Amazon confirming that the requested titles had been set to $0.


----------



## KatrinaAbbott

Ada O'Flaherty said:


> If you email Amazon with a request to set it to $0 with links to where it can be found free, they seem to get it done in under 24 hours. On another's advice to do it this way, I got a very nice email back from Amazon confirming that the requested titles had been set to $0.


Ada, I tried that a couple of days ago and they basically said "maybe we will, maybe we won't". Perhaps I'll try again now that I have another link. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## BlairErotica

Try it again after it is reported. I had folks report mine and THEN contacted support and it was done within a few hours.


----------



## KatrinaAbbott

BlairErotica said:


> Try it again after it is reported. I had folks report mine and THEN contacted support and it was done within a few hours.


Thanks very much. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Michael Buckley

This is how to do it, works most of the time not always. I just made America, why I cannot go home free in 2 days and here is how, take notes.

I use D2D for all my channels except for amazon where I publish direct.

Step 1:First off you will need links to where your books are listed free. I use Google Play, Apple, B&N and KOBO. Also go to where your book is and click on you saw the book for a lower price.

Step 2:
On your amazon book self page, scroll to the bottom and select contact us. Select pricing and royalties, then price match, include the info on your book at amazon to include the ASIN number and the url. Include all the links where your book is free.

Step 3: you will get a default email from Amazon telling you they use their discretion in making books free, Next click on if you are satisfied or not with their answer say no, now fill out the form with all your free links and your book ASIN and within 2 days your book should be free. Thank them kindly and remember they do not have to price match if they don't want to. Be nice and they will return the favor.


----------



## amyates

I know this may be a bit of a long shot, as I don't know how many of our Australian Kboard friends might be out there, but I'd like to try to get my book free in Australia. So if you're using Amazon.au I'd really appreciate the help. Is it a crazy thought to start a Make It Free Thread for each "Zon" domain?

Not Free:
https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00ICABZNG

Free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/minor-gods-am-yates/1118672018?ean=2940045701174





Side note: Many many pages back in this thread I posted about how I was able to get my first book free in the US by contacting Amazon, selecting the "Other" option rather than the "Price Matching/Royalty" option, and giving them all the links I had for other sites where the book was free. (A suggestion from another thread somewhere around here . . .) Since that time, I've seen that this has worked for some folks and hasn't for others. I only tried this after my book had gone free thanks to the kind folks on this thread, but then got put back at regular price less than two weeks later, which I've also heard is a thing that happens. Regardless, contacting Zon directly did get it back to free right away. Worth a shot, but it does remind me just how much at the mercy of Lord Zon we little indies are.


----------



## amyates

Here's my previous post way back in this thread.



amyates said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I got antsy last night to get my book back to free (it had been free previously, but was yanked.) Previously I had emailed KDP support under the "Price Matching" option previously. The reply had been something along the lines of, keep reporting it through the "price matching" link and maybe we'll match it. Good luck.
> 
> Then I saw this thread  [URL=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html[/url]. They suggested you select the "other" category from the menu instead. So before I went to bed I sent this message:
> 
> Subject: Price Change
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that my book Minor Gods: Summoners Book One (ASIN: B00ICABZNG) is free on other outlets, would it be possible to switch it to permafree on Amazon as well? It was listed as free previously at Amazon, but then returned to list.
> 
> Apple ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/minor-gods-summoners-book-one/id824027626?mt=11
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/minor-gods-am-yates/1118672018?ean=2940045701174
> Diesel-ebooks: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000409085/Yates-A.-M.-Minor-Gods-Summoners-Book-One/1.html
> smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/409085
> 
> Thanks!
> Amanda
> 
> When I woke up this was waiting for me:
> 
> Hello Amanda,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out to KDP support, I'd be glad to assist you with this inquiry!
> 
> Our price for your title, Minor Gods: Summoners Book One is now $0.00. You can confirm the price here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICABZNG
> 
> In case if you have more questions, do not hesitate to contact us back, we are here to help and we will gladly assist you.
> 
> I hope this information is helpful to you. Thanks for using Amazon KDP. Have a nice day!
> 
> Huzzah! So if you're as impatient as I am, you might want to give it a shot. Best of luck to all!


----------



## KatrinaAbbott

amyates said:


> Here's my previous post way back in this thread.


This is awesome - thank you so much for sharing. I'll see if that works.

ETA: Well, something finally worked! Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## mysticjim

Hello,

Fantastic thread, have just gone back through the last few pages to make sure I'm doing my bit for the authors on here, would really appreciate if some of you could do the same for me!

It's my first book;

Amazon US

Not Free
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LXQU3S4

Free





Amazon UK

Not Free
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00LXQU3S4

Free





I'm really new to this, am I right in thinking that you have to get Amazon to price match in all territories? What a pain in the backside! I suspect that the above will be my largest markets, but obviously I doubt there is any harm price matching in all English speaking markets, is it acceptable to if I were to request price match for Canada and Australia on here too? Didn't wan't to seem to greedy!

I've distributed my book for free via Smashwords - so far the only other place I can locate it via them is IBooks, I was hoping the Kobo link would appear soon but no sign yet, so only got the Ibooks links - will that be enough?


----------



## mysticjim

Not a problem, done for you on Amazon GB.


----------



## jjholden

Hey, everyone!

I went through a lot of recent posts and reported those I found that were still not free. If you would like me to try again for you, shoot me an e-mail and I'll be happy to help out.

One of my titles is free on Amazon US but I'm having a hard time getting it free in the UK store. Any help in reporting this lower price would be awesome!

NOT FREE ON AMAZON UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00F27HUAY

FREE ON NOOK GB: http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/life-after-episode-1-by-jj-holden/2940046011272

Thanks so much!

JJ


----------



## AnyaWrites

Lyra yours is free on .com and .uk! Woohoo.
I've reported the others above.


----------



## vivianfarrow

Hi all, I was hoping people could help me make my book free on amazon.

The amazon link's here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M1BJ2P0

It's free on smashwords here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/460190

and free on allromance here: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-fired-1576878-356.html

Thanks so much! I"ll be sure to return the favor!


----------



## boblak

Done, Vivian


----------



## cswjohnni

Need help to make my book FREE, thanks.

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K7ZJCSY

FREE:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-obsidian-chronicles-book-one-mark-mulle/1119569550?ean=2940045949279
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/437981
http://www.scribd.com/read/225336058/The-Obsidian-Chronicles-Book-One-Ender-Rain

pls help to report, thanks.


----------



## Honeybun

Dwallock said:


> Did yours...
> 
> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Crescent-Chronicles-George-Ash-Book-ebook/dp/B00L83GKRA/ref=la_B00KCF5W6K_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1406151302&sr=1-3
> FREE:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/crescent-8
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/crescent-8





cswjohnni said:


> Need help to make my book FREE, thanks.
> 
> NOT FREE:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K7ZJCSY
> 
> FREE:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-obsidian-chronicles-book-one-mark-mulle/1119569550?ean=2940045949279
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/437981
> http://www.scribd.com/read/225336058/The-Obsidian-Chronicles-Book-One-Ender-Rain
> 
> pls help to report, thanks.





vivianfarrow said:


> Hi all, I was hoping people could help me make my book free on amazon.
> 
> The amazon link's here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M1BJ2P0
> 
> It's free on smashwords here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/460190
> 
> and free on allromance here: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-fired-1576878-356.html
> 
> Thanks so much! I"ll be sure to return the favor!


Done.


----------



## Honeybun

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ADOYTV4

Free:http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/daddy-substitute-1-ada-oflaherty/1119981046?ean=2940016539409&itm=1&usri=2940016539409

Free: http://www.inktera.com/store/title/468a09b5-3e2b-4960-9d96-315451884c0a

Free: http://www.scribd.com/book/231733678/The-Substitute-1-Daddy-Substitute-Chronicles

Note: I tired going directly to Amazon with a request to make the story free and they send me back their cookie-cutter no email. NEED HELP!


----------



## Writerly Writer

**Completely free now**


----------



## Honeybun

KJCOLT said:


> Bump! :--) Still not free in UK.


Done


----------



## Honeybun

So, I had submitted a request to Amazon to have my story set to $0 and they said no.  Any suggestions on how long I should wait before trying again with that same story?


----------



## AnyaWrites

Ada O'Flaherty said:


> So, I had submitted a request to Amazon to have my story set to $0 and they said no. Any suggestions on how long I should wait before trying again with that same story?


I've heard of some people submitting the next day. I remember one person saying something like "oh and did I mention it's also free on google play" and leaving that link in their second e-mail, and that e-mail made it free.
I would probably just ask again the next day. And if that doesn't work try the weekend crew. I got mine free by sending an e-mail Saturday morning.


----------



## KatrinaAbbott

I'm up to date on reporting all the ones above. 

I'm now going back through and will download all the ones that are now free.


----------



## jjholden

jjholden said:


> Hey, everyone!
> 
> I went through a lot of recent posts and reported those I found that were still not free. If you would like me to try again for you, shoot me an e-mail and I'll be happy to help out.
> 
> One of my titles is free on Amazon US but I'm having a hard time getting it free in the UK store. Any help in reporting this lower price would be awesome!
> 
> NOT FREE ON AMAZON UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00F27HUAY
> 
> FREE ON NOOK GB: http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/life-after-episode-1-by-jj-holden/2940046011272
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> JJ


 Bump. Still not free in the UK


----------



## Honeybun

AnyaWrites said:


> I've heard of some people submitting the next day. I remember one person saying something like "oh and did I mention it's also free on google play" and leaving that link in their second e-mail, and that e-mail made it free.
> I would probably just ask again the next day. And if that doesn't work try the weekend crew. I got mine free by sending an e-mail Saturday morning.


Oh! Fabulous advice! Thank you!


----------



## Guest

KatrinaAbbott said:


> I'm up to date on reporting all the ones above.
> 
> I'm now going back through and will download all the ones that are now free.


Great idea! I think I will do the same


----------



## mysticjim

mysticjim said:


> Hello,
> 
> Fantastic thread, have just gone back through the last few pages to make sure I'm doing my bit for the authors on here, would really appreciate if some of you could do the same for me!
> 
> It's my first book;
> 
> Amazon US
> 
> Not Free
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LXQU3S4
> 
> Free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon UK
> 
> Not Free
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00LXQU3S4
> 
> Free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really new to this, am I right in thinking that you have to get Amazon to price match in all territories? What a pain in the backside! I suspect that the above will be my largest markets, but obviously I doubt there is any harm price matching in all English speaking markets, is it acceptable to if I were to request price match for Canada and Australia on here too? Didn't wan't to seem to greedy!
> 
> I've distributed my book for free via Smashwords - so far the only other place I can locate it via them is IBooks, I was hoping the Kobo link would appear soon but no sign yet, so only got the Ibooks links - will that be enough?


Right, book still not free in the UK Amazon store, but for the US one, 'Pricing information not Available.' Is that something that happens shortly before a book goes free?

And do Amazon actually notify you when they price match?


----------



## Honeybun

Dwallock said:


> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Crescent-Chronicles-George-Ash-Book-ebook/dp/B00L83GKRA/ref=la_B00KCF5W6K_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1406151302&sr=1-3
> 
> FREE:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/crescent-daniel-wallock/1119907976?ean=2940046051612&itm=1&usri=2940046051612
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/crescent-8
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/crescent-8
> 
> Still not free


done


----------



## EllisaBarr

I had to unpublish my freebie to try out KU, and now Amazon is taking its own sweet time making it free again. Thanks for the help! My cover says it's free, so I'm feeling pressured to hurry and get it matched this time. I will go do some free-making on previous books. 

NOT free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JMDQNWA

FREE:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Ellisa_Barr_Outage_Chapters_1_6?id=8WV_AwAAQBAJ
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/outage/id878790944?mt=11


----------



## Honeybun

EllisaBarr said:


> I had to unpublish my freebie to try out KU, and now Amazon is taking its own sweet time making it free again. Thanks for the help! My cover says it's free, so I'm feeling pressured to hurry and get it matched this time. I will go do some free-making on previous books.
> 
> NOT free:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JMDQNWA
> 
> FREE:
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Ellisa_Barr_Outage_Chapters_1_6?id=8WV_AwAAQBAJ
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/outage/id878790944?mt=11


Done

Plus a rebump for mine. I got turned down for free once and I plan to send in another request on Saturday morning.



Ada O'Flaherty said:


> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ADOYTV4
> 
> Free:http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/daddy-substitute-1-ada-oflaherty/1119981046?ean=2940016539409&itm=1&usri=2940016539409
> 
> Free: http://www.inktera.com/store/title/468a09b5-3e2b-4960-9d96-315451884c0a
> 
> Free: http://www.scribd.com/book/231733678/The-Substitute-1-Daddy-Substitute-Chronicles
> 
> Note: I tired going directly to Amazon with a request to make the story free and they send me back their cookie-cutter no email. NEED HELP!


----------



## EllisaBarr

Thanks Ada!  I got yours earlier, along with everyone on the past 3 pages that wasn't free yet.  I hope it works soon.


----------



## Honeybun

EllisaBarr said:


> Thanks Ada! I got yours earlier, along with everyone on the past 3 pages that wasn't free yet. I hope it works soon.


Thanks, Ellisa!


----------



## chele

Reported all of the last page.

Please make mine free in the US. It's done it in the UK, but not US and everywhere else. This is driving me bonkers!

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FLVRWYU/

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dead-and-buryd


----------



## chele

If anyone in the USA is awake, would you please have a look at this link and tell me whether it is free. I've been trying through proxy, but depending on the proxy I use, I get different results. I've tried reporting it, but being in the UK, it keeps shunting me back to the UK site, even when I use a proxy (because I need to log in to report it.)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FLVRWYU/


----------



## tfmeyer3

Hey everyone! Never really done this before but I have a book on B&N I'm trying to make free on Amazon. Any help would be greatly appreciated and if anyone needs anything in return, please let me know. I'll definitely do those who posted before me. Thank you!!!

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/demon-blood-tim-meyer/1112973570?ean=2940044207387

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Demon-Blood-Enlightenment-Book-ebook/dp/B009E42YYS/ref=la_B009ISFTZ6_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1406387762&sr=1-4


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Need this one reported:

FREE HERE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Joseph_Turkot_A_Broken_Always_Part_1_A_New_Adult_R?id=aYXrAwAAQBAJ&hl=en

REPORT HERE: http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Always-Adult-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00LDYFFJS


----------



## chele

tfmeyer3 said:


> Hey everyone! Never really done this before but I have a book on B&N I'm trying to make free on Amazon. Any help would be greatly appreciated and if anyone needs anything in return, please let me know. I'll definitely do those who posted before me. Thank you!!!
> 
> FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/demon-blood-tim-meyer/1112973570?ean=2940044207387
> 
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Demon-Blood-Enlightenment-Book-ebook/dp/B009E42YYS/ref=la_B009ISFTZ6_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1406387762&sr=1-4





Joseph Turkot said:


> Need this one reported:
> 
> FREE HERE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Joseph_Turkot_A_Broken_Always_Part_1_A_New_Adult_R?id=aYXrAwAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> REPORT HERE: http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Always-Adult-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00LDYFFJS


Reported both.

Thanks to anyone who reported mine. It's now free!


----------



## Honeybun

Joseph Turkot said:


> Need this one reported:
> 
> FREE HERE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Joseph_Turkot_A_Broken_Always_Part_1_A_New_Adult_R?id=aYXrAwAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> REPORT HERE: http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Always-Adult-Romance-Story-ebook/dp/B00LDYFFJS





tfmeyer3 said:


> Hey everyone! Never really done this before but I have a book on B&N I'm trying to make free on Amazon. Any help would be greatly appreciated and if anyone needs anything in return, please let me know. I'll definitely do those who posted before me. Thank you!!!
> 
> FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/demon-blood-tim-meyer/1112973570?ean=2940044207387
> 
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Demon-Blood-Enlightenment-Book-ebook/dp/B009E42YYS/ref=la_B009ISFTZ6_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1406387762&sr=1-4


Done

Mine is also now free. Thank you!


----------



## Edward Naughty

Please make free. 

*Free on Barnes and Noble:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/heat-waves-carrie-anne-ward/1119971833?ean=2940045636780

*Free on Kobo:*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/heat-waves-7

*Not Free on Amazon US:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LK3RIA6/

*Not Free on Amazon UK:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00LK3RIA6/

Thanks friends.


----------



## reweber1965

Hi, can somebody please report me.

I'm free at:

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/books/the-star-agency/m9h5inRmCUqzXNAenM1zPQ?MixID=m9h5inRmCUqzXNAenM1zPQ&PageNumber=1

But not free at:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.ca/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU

Have reported all on the last two pages that are not free inc ones after this.

Thanks
RE Weber


----------



## tfmeyer3

Reported all the above. 

Mine finally went free! All I had to do was email KDP and they did it for me in a few hours.


----------



## mysticjim

Ok, I'm totally confused! 

So, I've posted on here to try and get my book free, both on Amazon US and UK. I've notified both Amazon sites with all the links, and I know a few people on here have done, and I've emailed KDP and gotten the standard response. But so far, on all the links I can see, the book is not free yet.

So, why on Earth can I see on my sales report in KDP that I've had 8 free downloads today? Anyone have any idea what's going on there?



mysticjim said:


> Right, book still not free in the UK Amazon store, but for the US one, 'Pricing information not Available.' Is that something that happens shortly before a book goes free?
> 
> And do Amazon actually notify you when they price match?


----------



## komura 420

Your Honor:

Hello from a page in Chapter 2.

The bloke who made me is kinda shy, so I am speaking on his behalf. He ain't go no social manners or whatever you call them. But he has made me and several other stories. He really wants them to be free. I agree. It's nice to be the page in front of an interested face. He swears he been framed and is innocent of all charges.

Got a couple of novels in the ready and a third one a couple of weeks from completion. So he is trying to give away a lot of smaller stuff to stir up some interest.

If you could help him out, I know he will say 'thank you' and return the favor.

He ain't been in no trouble before your honor. Well none since he's been an adult. Them fires when he was a kid don't count on his adult record, do they?

The details are here:

Not Free at Zon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JT2LCN4

But look, your honor, all of these other witnesses contradict Officer Dispitch...and in sworn testimony:

The Goog swears he ain't trying to cheat nobody:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/komrade_komure_Forced_Entry?id=UbEVBAAAQBAJ

Even Wattpad sobered up and swears he ain't trying to steal wallets off the drunks:
http://www.wattpad.com/story/19739179-forced-entry

Den Smashwords comes in wearing her top heavy orange dress and says it must be a case of mistaken identity. 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/460499

Ya gotta believe me, your honor, he ain't done nuthin to no one....but he wants to fix that.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Hi everyone! I have a short story in a series that I want to make free and would appreciate your help. 

Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/Leaving-Sweater-Tales-Beyond-North-ebook/dp/B00BM9KRD8/

Free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-leaving-sweater-ruth-nestvold/1114761378?ean=2940016235424

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id609737889

Thanks in advance! I will now go back and tattle on the others in this thread .


----------



## RuthNestvold

Michael Buckley said:


> This is how to do it, works most of the time not always. I just made America, why I cannot go home free in 2 days and here is how, take notes.
> 
> I use D2D for all my channels except for amazon where I publish direct.
> 
> Step 1:First off you will need links to where your books are listed free. I use Google Play, Apple, B&N and KOBO. Also go to where your book is and click on you saw the book for a lower price.
> 
> Step 2:
> On your amazon book self page, scroll to the bottom and select contact us. Select pricing and royalties, then price match, include the info on your book at amazon to include the ASIN number and the url. Include all the links where your book is free.
> 
> Step 3: you will get a default email from Amazon telling you they use their discretion in making books free, Next click on if you are satisfied or not with their answer say no, now fill out the form with all your free links and your book ASIN and within 2 days your book should be free. Thank them kindly and remember they do not have to price match if they don't want to. Be nice and they will return the favor.


Huh, I hadn't heard of this method before. I think I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## vivianfarrow

I just published two new stories on amazon, "Teacher's Pet" and "The Applicant" both are $0.99. If anyone can spare a minute or two I'd appreciate it if you could tell them to make it free.

"The Applicant"

AMAZON:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M4TLE5A

SMASHWORDS/ALLROMANCE/NOOK:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-applicant-vivian-farrow/1120006571?ean=9781310776939&itm=1&usri=9781310776939
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/461214
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-theapplicant-1578602-356.html

"Teacher's Pet"

AMAZON:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M7LK8UM

SMASHWORDS/ALLROMANCE:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/462050
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-teacher039spet-1580062-356.html

Thanks so much! I'll be sure to return the favor


----------



## reweber1965

vivianfarrow said:


> I just published two new stories on amazon, "Teacher's Pet" and "The Applicant" both are $0.99. If anyone can spare a minute or two I'd appreciate it if you could tell them to make it free.
> 
> "The Applicant"
> 
> AMAZON:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M4TLE5A
> 
> SMASHWORDS/ALLROMANCE/NOOK:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-applicant-vivian-farrow/1120006571?ean=9781310776939&itm=1&usri=9781310776939
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/461214
> https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-theapplicant-1578602-356.html
> 
> "Teacher's Pet"
> 
> AMAZON:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M7LK8UM
> 
> SMASHWORDS/ALLROMANCE:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/462050
> https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-teacher039spet-1580062-356.html
> 
> Thanks so much! I'll be sure to return the favor


Reported


----------



## reweber1965

RuthNestvold said:


> Hi everyone! I have a short story in a series that I want to make free and would appreciate your help.
> 
> Not free:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Leaving-Sweater-Tales-Beyond-North-ebook/dp/B00BM9KRD8/
> 
> Free:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-leaving-sweater-ruth-nestvold/1114761378?ean=2940016235424
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id609737889
> 
> Thanks in advance! I will now go back and tattle on the others in this thread .


Reported


----------



## reweber1965

komrade komura said:


> Your Honor:
> 
> Hello from a page in Chapter 2.
> 
> The bloke who made me is kinda shy, so I am speaking on his behalf. He ain't go no social manners or whatever you call them. But he has made me and several other stories. He really wants them to be free. I agree. It's nice to be the page in front of an interested face. He swears he been framed and is innocent of all charges.
> 
> Got a couple of novels in the ready and a third one a couple of weeks from completion. So he is trying to give away a lot of smaller stuff to stir up some interest.
> 
> If you could help him out, I know he will say 'thank you' and return the favor.
> 
> He ain't been in no trouble before your honor. Well none since he's been an adult. Them fires when he was a kid don't count on his adult record, do they?
> 
> The details are here:
> 
> Not Free at Zon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JT2LCN4
> 
> But look, your honor, all of these other witnesses contradict Officer Dispitch...and in sworn testimony:
> 
> The Goog swears he ain't trying to cheat nobody:
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/komrade_komure_Forced_Entry?id=UbEVBAAAQBAJ
> 
> Even Wattpad sobered up and swears he ain't trying to steal wallets off the drunks:
> http://www.wattpad.com/story/19739179-forced-entry
> 
> Den Smashwords comes in wearing her top heavy orange dress and says it must be a case of mistaken identity.
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/460499
> 
> Ya gotta believe me, your honor, he ain't done nuthin to no one....but he wants to fix that.


Reported


----------



## EllisaBarr

Mine's free - I ended up emailing them directly. Thanks to all that tattled on me. 

Just reported all of the non-free books on the last few pages of this thread.



mysticjim said:


> Ok, I'm totally confused!
> 
> So, I've posted on here to try and get my book free, both on Amazon US and UK. I've notified both Amazon sites with all the links, and I know a few people on here have done, and I've emailed KDP and gotten the standard response. But so far, on all the links I can see, the book is not free yet.
> 
> So, why on Earth can I see on my sales report in KDP that I've had 8 free downloads today? Anyone have any idea what's going on there?


Hi MysticJim,

Sometimes this happens to me, and it usually means one of my books in another country is free. If you checked all the links and that's not the case, I don't know what's happening.

When you check your price in a foreign country and the Amazon page shows the pricing information is unavailable, type your title into the search bar. You will be able to see your book's price in the search results.


----------



## reweber1965

Hello all,

I've checked this morning but I'm still not free at the links below, so I would be grateful if some of you could report me.

I'm free at:

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AWELPNU

But not free at:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.ca/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU

Have reported all on the last two pages.

Thanks
RE Weber


----------



## OW

Hi everyone

I'd really appreciate it if anyone could help me make the following book free please:
http://amzn.com/B00LNM8L6E

Is listed free on Kobo here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/becoming-the-cowboy-s-bride-part-1

Many thanks


----------



## AnyaWrites

Reported all the above.


----------



## OW

AnyaWrites said:


> Reported all the above.


Thanks Anya 

Anybody know how many reports they have to receive and how long takes befotre showing as free? I'd really like to get free today for a promo tomorrow.


----------



## AnyaWrites

Olivia Wilson said:


> Thanks Anya
> 
> Anybody know how many reports they have to receive and how long takes befotre showing as free? I'd really like to get free today for a promo tomorrow.


Great question and I would love to hear if anyone has an answer.  It seems to take 1-2 days, but if you for sure want it by tomorrow I'd e-mail them. (I followed the instructions from the post http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html) They had me free in about 3 hours. But it really depends on who you get to help you. When I tried to make it free in UK the same way, they said Nope.


----------



## Honeybun

Olivia Wilson said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if anyone could help me make the following book free please:
> http://amzn.com/B00LNM8L6E
> 
> Is listed free on Kobo here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/becoming-the-cowboy-s-bride-part-1
> 
> Many thanks





reweber1965 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've checked this morning but I'm still not free at the links below, so I would be grateful if some of you could report me.
> 
> I'm free at:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AWELPNU
> 
> But not free at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU
> http://www.amazon.ca/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU
> 
> Have reported all on the last two pages.
> 
> Thanks
> RE Weber


done!


----------



## OW

Thanks Ada


----------



## Scott Pixello

Most of us who post here want the same thing. There are two basic ways to do this.
1. The reporting route via self/friends/pleading with strangers- it can work but it can take weeks/months & sometimes even then without success. I had weeks of frustration trying to get the first in my Keith Ramsbottom series free. First it was; then it wasn't. Especially wonderful if you've got a paid promo running which makes you look incompetent/fraudulent or both.
2. Follow the steps at the top of this page. Sorted in 12 hours. So far, so good. I recommend no.2.


----------



## reweber1965

Hi all. I just wanted to say that it is definitely worth a try getting Amazon KDP support to price match your book. I wrote to them just 2 hours ago and it has already gone free.

Although reporting through this forum does work in time, it can take a while, so give KDP support a shot.

Thanks


----------



## VivianGwynn

Hello! Just reported the latest books on the thread. I'd appreciate some help with getting one of my books free too.

Here it is on Amazon (not free):http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KGC8QA8

And here are some of the places it is free:

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/michelles-massage-encounter/id880814475?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/michelles-massage-vivian-gwynn/1119572954?ean=2940045954914
http://books.google.com/books/about/The_Encounter.html?id=CgwPBAAAQBAJ
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/michelle-s-massage-the-encounter

Thank you so much!


----------



## S.K. Falls

Some help would be fabulous!

My omnibus is free here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fevered-souls-season-1

And I'd love for Amazon to pricematch here: http://www.amazon.com/Fevered-Souls-Season-S-K-Falls-ebook/dp/B00EAV2R4W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1406839728&sr=8-2&keywords=fevered+souls+1

I'm also going to try asking KDP support directly. Thanks for that tip! Off to report everyone else's who isn't free yet.


----------



## Eric Guindon

I would appreciate any help you guys can provide in getting this book perma-free on Amazon.

The book on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9138BQ

FREE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/confessions-of-a-monster-hunter-1-eric-guindon/1118707945?ean=2940045524247
https://itunes.apple.com/dk/book/confessions-monster-hunter/id785270116?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/confessions-of-a-monster-hunter-1-the-veil-of-innocence
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/387582

Thanks to all of you who help out!


----------



## jsebiz

Hello everyone! I hope you can help me make these two books I've published in Amazon free.

The Arabian Billionaire

My book on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LSK8IUK/

On Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Smashwords
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-arabian-billionaire-book-one-dc-chagnon/1119980022
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781501404382
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/458071

Off the Threadmill

My book on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Off-Threadmill-Book-One-Depression-ebook/dp/B00LXGRQ5M/

On Kobo/Smashwords
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781501458477
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/459085

Thank you so much. I will return the favor.


----------



## jsebiz

S.K. Falls said:


> Some help would be fabulous!
> 
> My omnibus is free here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fevered-souls-season-1
> 
> And I'd love for Amazon to pricematch here: http://www.amazon.com/Fevered-Souls-Season-S-K-Falls-ebook/dp/B00EAV2R4W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1406839728&sr=8-2&keywords=fevered+souls+1
> 
> I'm also going to try asking KDP support directly. Thanks for that tip! Off to report everyone else's who isn't free yet.


Reported


----------



## jsebiz

Eric Guindon said:


> I would appreciate any help you guys can provide in getting this book perma-free on Amazon.
> 
> The book on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9138BQ
> 
> FREE:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/confessions-of-a-monster-hunter-1-eric-guindon/1118707945?ean=2940045524247
> https://itunes.apple.com/dk/book/confessions-monster-hunter/id785270116?mt=11
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/confessions-of-a-monster-hunter-1-the-veil-of-innocence
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/387582
> 
> Thanks to all of you who help out!


Reported


----------



## jsebiz

vivianfarrow said:


> I just published two new stories on amazon, "Teacher's Pet" and "The Applicant" both are $0.99. If anyone can spare a minute or two I'd appreciate it if you could tell them to make it free.
> 
> "The Applicant"
> 
> AMAZON:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M4TLE5A
> 
> SMASHWORDS/ALLROMANCE/NOOK:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-applicant-vivian-farrow/1120006571?ean=9781310776939&itm=1&usri=9781310776939
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/461214
> https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-theapplicant-1578602-356.html
> 
> "Teacher's Pet"
> 
> AMAZON:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M7LK8UM
> 
> SMASHWORDS/ALLROMANCE:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/462050
> https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-teacher039spet-1580062-356.html
> 
> Thanks so much! I'll be sure to return the favor


Reported both books


----------



## Raquel Lyon

I have a question for those of you who went free through contacting KDP support. Do they make it free in all countries? My prequel has been free in the US and UK (bar a couple of weeks it reverted to paid in the UK) for over a year, but I'm lucky to get the odd day free, in some of the other countries, and in a few of them, I've never been free. Would contacting support solve this, or do I have to find people in every single country to report it?


----------



## DLSPublishing

Long time lurker, but now I'm posting...

The Scofflaw Series: Prologue needs to be free...

The gods have played the Great Game for eons, and worlds have hung in the balance. Some worlds have survived, some have been destroyed, and some of the playing fields have existed in a draw.

The last game nearly brought about the destruction of man and god alike, requiring drastic measures to reset the board. Now, the current iteration of the Great Game draws to a close, the winner nearly decided. All the gods have played their parts, save one.

The God of Chaos has been unbound, the rules granting him one last move... But this particular god hates doing what is expected.

This short story is your entry to the epic Scofflaw Series, where the whims of the gods leave a world on the edge of destruction or salvation. Contains an excerpt to the novella "Law of the Land."

Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M9TZFU0 ($0.99)

FREE - 
Barnes & Noble - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1119981107?ean=9781501455490&itm=1&usri=9781501455490
Kobo - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/prologue
Smashwords - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/212913
Omni-lit - https://www.omnilit.com/product-prologuethescofflawseriesfreeepicfantasy-906667-234.html
Page Foundry - http://www.inktera.com/store/title/60bb722e-9203-48b1-b31c-79f3f5937a0f
iTunes - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id901208969


----------



## tfmeyer3

Hey everyone! I could use a little from UK authors on this one! Thanks in advance. Reported the ones that weren't free on the last two pages.

FREE: http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/sunfall-episode-1-by-tim-meyer/2940045663632

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.co.uk/SUNFALL-Episode-1-Tim-Meyer-ebook/dp/B00MAXZFVE/ref=la_B009ISFTZ6_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1407012235&sr=1-10


----------



## CharlieVenkman

I would love help making my book Summer Sessions free.

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Sessions-C-H-Wood-ebook/dp/B00JYJ10SE

Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/summer-sessions-c-h-wood/1120019886

And free here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/summer-sessions/id892597156?mt=11&uo=4


----------



## spajonas

I've written Amazon support, but 4 days later, my short story is still not free.  I'd love some help making it free! I've gone back about 8 pages and helped those that still need it.

NOT FREE ON AMAZON
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M9XCB62

FREE ELSEWHERE
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/9781501499593
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/revealed-19

I'm still waiting on iBooks to publish this. It's taking FOREVER.


----------



## michaelabayomi

Hi guys,

I am still waiting for Amazon to price-match my book, The Journey (Guardians, #1), to free, for several months now. The good news is I recently put the book up for sale on Apple and Barnes & Noble.

Here is the book on Amazon:

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RDPNTU
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008RDPNTU

And it is currently free over here:

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-journey-michael-abayomi/1120033885
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-journey-guardians-1/id904692928?mt=11

I'll be going through the thread as usual, and reporting for those books that are not yet free. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Marcus Herzig

michaelabayomi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am still waiting for Amazon to price-match my book, The Journey (Guardians, #1), to free, for several months now. The good news is I recently put the book up for sale on Apple and Barnes & Noble.
> 
> Here is the book on Amazon:
> 
> Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RDPNTU
> Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008RDPNTU
> 
> And it is currently free over here:
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-journey-michael-abayomi/1120033885
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-journey-guardians-1/id904692928?mt=11
> 
> I'll be going through the thread as usual, and reporting for those books that are not yet free. Many thanks in advance.


Done, both US and UK. Good luck.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

michaelabayomi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am still waiting for Amazon to price-match my book, The Journey (Guardians, #1), to free, for several months now. The good news is I recently put the book up for sale on Apple and Barnes & Noble.
> 
> Here is the book on Amazon:
> 
> Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RDPNTU
> Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008RDPNTU
> 
> And it is currently free over here:
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-journey-michael-abayomi/1120033885
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-journey-guardians-1/id904692928?mt=11
> 
> I'll be going through the thread as usual, and reporting for those books that are not yet free. Many thanks in advance.


Done, and will be going back through the thread.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Please could somebody report my book to Amazon (and Amazon UK if you have time?)

I have been reporting other books in the thread and will do some more of course.

NOT FREE: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IBPNKWG

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IBPNKWG

FREE: 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id905104234

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/children-of-the-shaman-1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/children-of-the-shaman-jessica-rydill/1005395828?ean=2940046305159&itm=1&usri=2940046305159


----------



## jsebiz

Hello everyone! I hope you can help me make these two books I've published in Amazon free.

Brothers In Arms
On Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZJQQQC/

On Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Smashwords
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/brothers-in-arms-book-1-jm-snead/1120022564?ean=9781501456244&itm=1&usri=9781501456244
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781501456244
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/460900

The Fairytale Ending Book One

On Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L499KAW/

On Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Smashwords
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-fairytale-ending-dc-chagnon/1119883493?ean=9781501470981&itm=1&usri=9781501470981
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781501470981
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/451134

Thank you. I will return the favor.


----------



## jsebiz

All-Seeing Books said:


> My turn!
> 
> Booger King Fights Back (The D-twin Adventures Book 1)
> http://www.amazon.com/Booger-King-Fights-D-twin-Adventures-ebook/dp/B00E1OCU7C/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-12&qid=1407008226
> 
> B&N
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/booger-king-fights-back-zuni-blue/1116227560?ean=2940045631792&itm=1&usri=2940045631792
> 
> ITUNES
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id903800746
> 
> KOBO
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/booger-king-fights-back


reported


----------



## jsebiz

CharlieVenkman said:


> I would love help making my book Summer Sessions free.
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Sessions-C-H-Wood-ebook/dp/B00JYJ10SE
> 
> Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/summer-sessions-c-h-wood/1120019886
> 
> And free here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/summer-sessions/id892597156?mt=11&uo=4


reported


----------



## jsebiz

ElleT said:


> Okay, now I have one too, if you all don't mind. And of course I'll reciprocate going back/forward again. Thanks guys!
> 
> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MD0800C
> 
> Free at: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/jessicas-dilemma-elle-thorne/1120054127?ean=2940046311273&itm=1&usri=2940046311273
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> On a side note, wow the piracy sites are quick to grab a freebie!


reported


----------



## jsebiz

JessieCar said:


> Please could somebody report my book to Amazon (and Amazon UK if you have time?)
> 
> I have been reporting other books in the thread and will do some more of course.
> 
> NOT FREE:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IBPNKWG
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IBPNKWG
> 
> FREE:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id905104234
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/children-of-the-shaman-1
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/children-of-the-shaman-jessica-rydill/1005395828?ean=2940046305159&itm=1&usri=2940046305159


reported


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Thank you jsebiz - have done yours.

All-Seeing Books - done.


----------



## wezelrox

A favor please. GHOSTS OF CHINATOWN is free in the US and other parts of the world but not in Canada.

I would appreciate it if someone might report this please. I think it might have to be someone with access to Amazon Canada pricing

AMAZON .99 http://amzn.to/1or0bwH
KOBO FREE http://bit.ly/1kmK2gD
iTunes FREE http://bit.ly/1tWMo9h
Barnes & Noble http://bit.ly/X1HMkM

Much appreciated


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

Help me, kboards folks. You're my only hope. Seven Days of Friday wants to be free. I've been doing my civic duty and reporting freebies for the ones that still aren't listed as free. 

Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/Seven-Days-Friday-Alex-King-ebook/dp/B00JKKPACE

Free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/seven-days-of-friday-alex-a-king/1119931410
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/seven-days-of-friday


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

Not Free in Amazon US: [URL=http://www.amazon.com/Witches-Demon-Isle-Box-Volumes-ebook/dp/B00A6Z1LYS/ref=sr_1_7]http://www.amazon.com/Witches-Demon-Isle-Box-Volumes-ebook/dp/B00A6Z1LYS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1407331758&sr=8-7&keywords=witches+of+the+demon+isle[/url]

FREE BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/witches-of-the-demon-isle-box-set-volumes-1-2-3-rachel-humphrey-daigle/1120057232?ean=2940046078176

FREE ITunes: 




Thanks all  I'm working my way back through the posts and reporting ones not yet free.


----------



## Cappy

Help. Having trouble making "EDYL - The Reading Department" free on AMAZON UK. If anybody can help that will be great. I'll do the same with a few back posts.

My book is at: http://www.amazon.co.uk/EDYL-Reading-Department-Edyl-1-ebook/dp/B00M94KDPC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1407428234&sr=8-2&keywords=edyl

It's already free at: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id904998841

And at: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/edyl-the-reading-department-mark-capell/1120027935?ean=9781501421037

Thanks a million!


----------



## Randirogue

Here I am at Amazon (US/UK) at a ghastly $2.99!

Here I am graciously already free:
~ B&N (http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/all-wallows-eve-randi-rogue/1107873887?ean=2940032870906)
~ Kobo (http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/all-wallows-eve-a-blood-kin-vampires-book-bite/ufWOlcbr9kmEO5sBzdrynA?MixID=ufWOlcbr9kmEO5sBzdrynA&PageNumber=1)
~ Smashwords (http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/100591)
~ Indigo (http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/all-wallows-eve-a-blood/9781465947727-item.html) &#8230;er, wazzits? How did I get here?
~ iTunes, oh iTunes! Why don't you help me out with a usable link here?

_(*Sidebar*: In my Google search to retrieve these convenient links I discovered that a few people "pinned" me on Pinterest. Yay!)_

To help me on my *Amazon Perma-Free Quest*, all you have to do is:
1. Click my above amazon link
2. Scroll down and click "report a lower price"
3. Fill out the brief form and copy/paste in above B&N, Kobo, Smashwords, etc. link
4. Repeat for as many of the free location links you are willing to contribute
5. Brag about your efforts here for appreciation galore!


----------



## Christa Wick

try this instead

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.msg2491041.html#msg2491041


----------



## Randirogue

Christa Wick said:


> try this instead
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.msg2491041.html#msg2491041


Oh, Christa, I will definitely be trying this soon as the babysitter arrives tomorrow! Thanks for the tip. Much appreciated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, Randi!  How're things?

I've merged your thread with our "Make it Free" thread.  Thanks for understanding!

Betsy


----------



## Randirogue

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Randi! How're things?
> 
> I've merged your thread with our "Make it Free" thread. Thanks for understanding!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you for understanding my mistake in posting a whole new thread when this one was just here for use all along. You're the best, Betsy!


----------



## spajonas

Hi everyone! Been clicking and helping 

I need help making a book free on Amazon UK.

FREE HERE
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F4IE978
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id737065984
http://store.kobobooks.com/ebook/removed

NOT FREE HERE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00F4IE978

Thanks!


----------



## jsebiz

Hello everyone! I hope you can help me make these two books I've published in Amazon free.

Brothers In Arms
On Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZJQQQC/

On Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Smashwords
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/brothers-in-arms-book-1-jm-snead/1120022564?ean=9781501456244&itm=1&usri=9781501456244
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781501456244
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/460900

The Fairytale Ending Book One

On Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L499KAW/

On Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Smashwords
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-fairytale-ending-dc-chagnon/1119883493?ean=9781501470981&itm=1&usri=9781501470981
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781501470981
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/451134

Thank you. I will return the favor.


----------



## jsebiz

Randirogue said:


> Here I am at Amazon (US/UK) at a ghastly $2.99!
> 
> Here I am graciously already free:
> ~ B&N (http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/all-wallows-eve-randi-rogue/1107873887?ean=2940032870906)
> ~ Kobo (http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/all-wallows-eve-a-blood-kin-vampires-book-bite/ufWOlcbr9kmEO5sBzdrynA?MixID=ufWOlcbr9kmEO5sBzdrynA&PageNumber=1)
> ~ Smashwords (http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/100591)
> ~ Indigo (http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/all-wallows-eve-a-blood/9781465947727-item.html) ...er, wazzits? How did I get here?
> ~ iTunes, oh iTunes! Why don't you help me out with a usable link here?
> 
> _(*Sidebar*: In my Google search to retrieve these convenient links I discovered that a few people "pinned" me on Pinterest. Yay!)_
> 
> To help me on my *Amazon Perma-Free Quest*, all you have to do is:
> 1. Click my above amazon link
> 2. Scroll down and click "report a lower price"
> 3. Fill out the brief form and copy/paste in above B&N, Kobo, Smashwords, etc. link
> 4. Repeat for as many of the free location links you are willing to contribute
> 5. Brag about your efforts here for appreciation galore!


reported


----------



## jsebiz

Rachel D'aigle said:


> Not Free in Amazon US: [URL=http://www.amazon.com/Witches-Demon-Isle-Box-Volumes-ebook/dp/B00A6Z1LYS/ref=sr_1_7]http://www.amazon.com/Witches-Demon-Isle-Box-Volumes-ebook/dp/B00A6Z1LYS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1407331758&sr=8-7&keywords=witches+of+the+demon+isle[/url]
> 
> FREE BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/witches-of-the-demon-isle-box-set-volumes-1-2-3-rachel-humphrey-daigle/1120057232?ean=2940046078176
> 
> FREE ITunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all  I'm working my way back through the posts and reporting ones not yet free.


reported


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

Still Not Free! So trying again 

Amazon US not free: http://www.amazon.com/Witches-Demon-Isle-Box-Volumes-ebook/dp/B00A6Z1LYS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1407331758&sr=8-7&keywords=witches+of+the+demon+isle

FREE on BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/witches-of-the-demon-isle-box-set-volumes-1-2-3-rachel-humphrey-daigle/1120057232?ean=2940046078176

FREE on ITunes: 




FREE on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/witches-of-the-demon-isle-box-set-volumes-1-2-3


I'll look back and see who else is still not free and keep reporting as well, thanks


----------



## pagegirl

For those of you with your books free in other countries, do they need to be free on B&N UK and Kobo?

Mine is free on Amazon US, but they still haven't put it free in foreign countries and I'm wondering if it's because mine has still yet to go free on the UK sites...


----------



## starkllr

A request to help make my book free...

Dream Student by J.J. DiBenedetto

currently not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Student-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00BW3FPF4
very much free on iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dream-student-dreams-book-1/id671190922?mt=11
and on Smashwords as well: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/331929

Thanks!


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom

Reported everyone on this page, good luck everyone.


----------



## altyler

Thanks for your help!

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/arrival-of-the-traveler-al-tyler/1105013831?ean=2940044804869
Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/arrival-of-the-traveler/id481646701?mt=11
Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/arrival-of-the-traveler

NOT free: http://www.amazon.com/Arrival-Traveler-Waldgrave-Book-1-ebook/dp/B005ICIUJS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1407863620&sr=1-1&keywords=arrival+of+the+traveler


----------



## Alexis Adaire

I've just reported all the books from the last two pages of this 
thread to Amazon and would appreciate some help with a couple of 
mine that I'm trying to permafree.

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MOP3I5I

FREE: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/467034
FREE: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-shunnedanamishawakeningbooks12-1597097-354.html

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GG16KI8

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/probed-alexis-adaire/1119160196
FREE: 



FREE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Alexis_Adaire_Probed_The_Encounter?id=v_xxAwAAQBAJ&hl=en

Thanks in advance!

AA


----------



## EllisaBarr

Just stopping by to do some paying forward and back. I think I covered this last page.



altyler said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/arrival-of-the-traveler-al-tyler/1105013831?ean=2940044804869
> Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/arrival-of-the-traveler/id481646701?mt=11
> Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/arrival-of-the-traveler
> 
> NOT free: http://www.amazon.com/Arrival-Traveler-Waldgrave-Book-1-ebook/dp/B005ICIUJS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1407863620&sr=1-1&keywords=arrival+of+the+traveler


A.L. Tyler - I noticed a typo in your blurb - which I was reading because your cover caught my eye.  "...her grandfather has used *to* this status to gain political power over the Silenti."

Hope you all go free soon, good luck everyone!


----------



## AnyaWrites

Reported all the above. I also reported the UK ones, but I couldn't see the prices. So they might have already been free.


----------



## altyler

@EllisaBarr  Facepalm moment...thanks for reporting.  I'm correcting it now.  

Reported all on this page.


----------



## Honeybun

Alexis Adaire said:


> I've just reported all the books from the last two pages of this
> thread to Amazon and would appreciate some help with a couple of
> mine that I'm trying to permafree.
> 
> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MOP3I5I
> 
> FREE: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/467034
> FREE: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-shunnedanamishawakeningbooks12-1597097-354.html
> 
> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GG16KI8
> 
> FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/probed-alexis-adaire/1119160196
> FREE:
> 
> 
> 
> FREE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Alexis_Adaire_Probed_The_Encounter?id=v_xxAwAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> AA


done


----------



## E.T. Nimfomanis

Hello kboards!

Any chance you could help with making my little book free? In both the US and UK if at all possible? Thanks!

US Kindle Not free 
UK Kindle Not free 

Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/456288 Free! 
iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/interstellar-erotic-diplomacy/id898331183?mt=11 Free!
Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Interstellar-Erotic-Diplomacy-First-Contact/book-tjk6DdZ9_0ej22QudFDYCA/page1.html?s=CkKnnZSa9EKMAwcybeSswQ&r=1 Free!

I'm working my way through the last few pages to make sure the favour is returned. Thanks again!


----------



## bblaise97

Hi, just reported everyone on the last two pages.

Please take a little time to report mine too.

Amazon US Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LAC7K4Q
Amazon UK Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00LAC7K4Q?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

itunes Free: 



Kobo Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/insomnia-sexual-misconduct-volume-i

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## amyates

Hi all, 

Just checking back to do some reporting. Got everybody still not free in the US. Good luck to all!

Also, my book went free in amazon.ca and amazon.au, so thanks to all the international folks who reported!


----------



## HeyDrew

Hi folks,

I'd really appreciate any clicks you could spare. My novella is free on other sites, but Amazon's support just gave me the generic form response.

-A Hollow Dream of Summer's End-
$2.99 on Amazon.
http://amzn.com/B008XWXHT8

Free on...
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-hollow-dream-of-summers-end/id908993687?mt=11
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/466859

Thank you in advance!


----------



## jsebiz

Hello! Please help report these two books I have published on Amazon.

Not Free - Haunting Love on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H7XAOI6/

Free - Haunting Love on Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Smashwords
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/haunting-love-house-of-darkness-jm-cagle/1120027904?ean=9781501499111&itm=1&usri=9781501499111
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/haunting-love-house-of-darkness-book-1
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/451082

Not free -Butterfly Candles on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LI6M0YE/

Free-Butterfly Candles on Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Smashwords
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/butterfly-candles-book-one-dc-chagnon/1119972060?ean=9781501456992&itm=1&usri=9781501456992
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/butterfly-candles-book-one-fluttering
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/458086

Thank you. I will return the favor and will report the other books posted.


----------



## jsebiz

HeyDrew said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'd really appreciate any clicks you could spare. My novella is free on other sites, but Amazon's support just gave me the generic form response.
> 
> --A Hollow Dream of Summer's End--
> $2.99 on Amazon.
> http://amzn.com/B008XWXHT8
> 
> Free on...
> iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-hollow-dream-of-summers-end/id908993687?mt=11
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/466859
> 
> Thank you in advance!


reported


----------



## jsebiz

altyler said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/arrival-of-the-traveler-al-tyler/1105013831?ean=2940044804869
> Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/arrival-of-the-traveler/id481646701?mt=11
> Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/arrival-of-the-traveler
> 
> NOT free: http://www.amazon.com/Arrival-Traveler-Waldgrave-Book-1-ebook/dp/B005ICIUJS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1407863620&sr=1-1&keywords=arrival+of+the+traveler


reported


----------



## jsebiz

Alexis Adaire said:


> I've just reported all the books from the last two pages of this
> thread to Amazon and would appreciate some help with a couple of
> mine that I'm trying to permafree.
> 
> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MOP3I5I
> 
> FREE: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/467034
> FREE: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-shunnedanamishawakeningbooks12-1597097-354.html
> 
> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GG16KI8
> 
> FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/probed-alexis-adaire/1119160196
> FREE:
> 
> 
> 
> FREE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Alexis_Adaire_Probed_The_Encounter?id=v_xxAwAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> AA


reported


----------



## jsebiz

E.T. Nimfomanis said:


> Hello kboards!
> 
> Any chance you could help with making my little book free? In both the US and UK if at all possible? Thanks!
> 
> US Kindle Not free
> UK Kindle Not free
> 
> Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/456288 Free!
> iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/interstellar-erotic-diplomacy/id898331183?mt=11 Free!
> Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Interstellar-Erotic-Diplomacy-First-Contact/book-tjk6DdZ9_0ej22QudFDYCA/page1.html?s=CkKnnZSa9EKMAwcybeSswQ&r=1 Free!
> 
> I'm working my way through the last few pages to make sure the favour is returned. Thanks again!


reported


----------



## jsebiz

bblaise97 said:


> Hi, just reported everyone on the last two pages.
> 
> Please take a little time to report mine too.
> 
> Amazon US Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LAC7K4Q
> Amazon UK Not Free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00LAC7K4Q?*Version*=1&*entries*=0
> 
> itunes Free:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobo Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/insomnia-sexual-misconduct-volume-i
> 
> Thanks Everyone!


reported.


----------



## Sabrina J. Blake

Hello, all! I'm hoping some of you could help me price match a title to perma-free on Amazon. I'll be returning the favor to other titles posted here. Thanks in advance!

Not free:First Semester
http://www.amazon.com/First-Semester-Taught-Billionaire-Book-ebook/dp/B00JO4HF8S/ref=la_B00JO5E93G_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1408205595&sr=1-4

Free:First Semester
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/first-semester-sabrina-j-blake/1119219584?ean=2940149575695&itm=1&usri=2940149575695




http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/first-semester-2[/url


----------



## Sabrina J. Blake

HeyDrew said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'd really appreciate any clicks you could spare. My novella is free on other sites, but Amazon's support just gave me the generic form response.
> 
> --A Hollow Dream of Summer's End--
> $2.99 on Amazon.
> http://amzn.com/B008XWXHT8
> 
> Free on...
> iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-hollow-dream-of-summers-end/id908993687?mt=11
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/466859
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Reported


----------



## Sabrina J. Blake

jsebiz said:


> Hello! Please help report these two books I have published on Amazon.
> 
> Not Free - Haunting Love on Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H7XAOI6/
> 
> Free - Haunting Love on Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Smashwords
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/haunting-love-house-of-darkness-jm-cagle/1120027904?ean=9781501499111&itm=1&usri=9781501499111
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/haunting-love-house-of-darkness-book-1
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/451082
> 
> Not free -Butterfly Candles on Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LI6M0YE/
> 
> Free-Butterfly Candles on Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Smashwords
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/butterfly-candles-book-one-dc-chagnon/1119972060?ean=9781501456992&itm=1&usri=9781501456992
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/butterfly-candles-book-one-fluttering
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/458086
> 
> Thank you. I will return the favor and will report the other books posted.


Reported


----------



## Sabrina J. Blake

jsebiz said:


> Hello everyone! I hope you can help me make these two books I've published in Amazon free.
> 
> Brothers In Arms
> On Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZJQQQC/
> 
> On Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Smashwords
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/brothers-in-arms-book-1-jm-snead/1120022564?ean=9781501456244&itm=1&usri=9781501456244
> http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781501456244
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/460900
> 
> The Fairytale Ending Book One
> 
> On Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L499KAW/
> 
> On Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Smashwords
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-fairytale-ending-dc-chagnon/1119883493?ean=9781501470981&itm=1&usri=9781501470981
> http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781501470981
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/451134
> 
> Thank you. I will return the favor.


Reported


----------



## wtvr

Hello Everyone - please help. KDP customer service email did not work; they told me no! LOL!

NOT FREE: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LXQ4XRQ
FREE here: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lucky_Simms_Vampire_s_Claim_1?id=VxtFBAAAQBAJ&hl=en

Reported all on the last 2 pages...


----------



## Nihilist

I tried to send an email and was told no.

Mine is free on B&N, but not on Amazon.

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/limber-and-innocent-alexia-stark/1120057226?ean=2940046078077
Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MQ7MQ98

I reported everyone else on this page! Thank you!


----------



## Tasha Black

I sent an email, and they told me NO as well!
Which is pretty annoying. Either have a price matching policy or don't.
They obviously see free as a valid pricing strategy, or they wouldn't have free charts for every genre.
Why make it so hard for indies?
Anyway...

My book on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MQCAOYC

My book on Google play:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Tasha_Black_Curse_of_the_Alpha_Episode_1?id=CQdHBAAAQBAJ

My book on iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/curse-of-the-alpha-episode-1/id909481355?mt=11

Heading off to report the rest on this page. Thanks everyone!


----------



## wtvr

Tasha Black said:


> I sent an email, and they told me NO as well!
> Which is pretty annoying. Either have a price matching policy or don't.


Dang it! Well I hope it gets sorted this week. I know those emails go out once in a while but the last time it was a lot faster than reporting it. It's weird they got all three of us!


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

I've done a few pages.  I don't have a book that needs to be free, but appreciate the support from this group when I did...


----------



## Michael La Ronn

LisaGloria said:


> Hello Everyone - please help. KDP customer service email did not work; they told me no! LOL!
> 
> NOT FREE: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LXQ4XRQ
> FREE here: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lucky_Simms_Vampire_s_Claim_1?id=VxtFBAAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> Reported all on the last 2 pages...





Tasha Black said:


> I sent an email, and they told me NO as well!
> Which is pretty annoying. Either have a price matching policy or don't.
> They obviously see free as a valid pricing strategy, or they wouldn't have free charts for every genre.
> Why make it so hard for indies?
> Anyway...
> 
> My book on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MQCAOYC
> 
> My book on Google play:
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Tasha_Black_Curse_of_the_Alpha_Episode_1?id=CQdHBAAAQBAJ
> 
> My book on iTunes:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/curse-of-the-alpha-episode-1/id909481355?mt=11
> 
> Heading off to report the rest on this page. Thanks everyone!


I reported it for both of you. Good luck!


----------



## D. Zollicoffer

I don't understand why they won't allow us to just make books free. Amazon is where I'm making most of my money from, but I dislike most of their policies. 

I emailed them to make my one book free, but it looks like that isn't working anymore. I agree with someone else said -- make up your mind about price matching, Zon!

Anyway, I reported everything on the last two pages


----------



## SB James

Christa Wick said:


> try this instead
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.msg2491041.html#msg2491041


Thank you for giving this link again 
Also have been reporting for everyone I could on the last two pages. I've sent the message to Amazon that I'd like "The Beginning" to be free on Amazon as this was always meant to be the permafree book in this series.
If it doesn't work, I will post my links...


----------



## wtvr

Michael La Ronn said:


> I reported it for both of you. Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## EllisaBarr

I did a bunch of reporting.  Hope they go free soon everyone!


----------



## AngryGames

Hey all, been a while since I've need help on a freebie (I usually ask KDP, but I try to not abuse it just in case).

Search Terms: Alpha is the book I'd like to make free @ Amazon. Here are the links to other places:

https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=CvshBAAAQBAJ
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/search-terms-alpha/id907034073?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/search-terms-alpha
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/463114


----------



## SB James

AngryGames said:


> Hey all, been a while since I've need help on a freebie (I usually ask KDP, but I try to not abuse it just in case).
> 
> Search Terms: Alpha is the book I'd like to make free @ Amazon. Here are the links to other places:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=CvshBAAAQBAJ
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/search-terms-alpha/id907034073?mt=11
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/search-terms-alpha
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/463114


reported for you!
Wrote to KDP last night and by this morning, they have made my book free! If anyone did report it for me, I am grateful. (I think it's true what I've been hearing, if you make it free on iTunes or Google Play, Amazon tends to make your book free more quickly than if it's only on B&N and Kobo.)


----------



## altyler

altyler said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/arrival-of-the-traveler-al-tyler/1105013831?ean=2940044804869
> Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/arrival-of-the-traveler/id481646701?mt=11
> Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/arrival-of-the-traveler
> 
> NOT free: http://www.amazon.com/Arrival-Traveler-Waldgrave-Book-1-ebook/dp/B005ICIUJS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1407863620&sr=1-1&keywords=arrival+of+the+traveler


My book went free on Amazon this morning! Super thanks to everyone who helped, and I'll be visiting to pay it forward on this thread!

Thanks again,
Al


----------



## HeyDrew

A big muchos gracias to all.  My novella also went free today.  I've reported everyone on this page and the two prior, and I'll keep an eye out here to continue the price matching.  

Cheers!

—D.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer

SB James said:


> reported for you!
> Wrote to KDP last night and by this morning, they have made my book free! If anyone did report it for me, I am grateful. (I think it's true what I've been hearing, if you make it free on iTunes or Google Play, Amazon tends to make your book free more quickly than if it's only on B&N and Kobo.)


Weird, I wonder why the emailing works for some people, and not others. I guess it's up to the customer service rep...


----------



## wtvr

Yay! So happy for you guys. Sadly, I am still not free. Would you mind...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LXQ4XRQ
FREE HERE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lucky_Simms_Vampire_s_Claim_1?id=VxtFBAAAQBAJ&hl=en


----------



## E.T. Nimfomanis

I'm all up to date for notifications on the last page! And congrats to Angry Games/Travis Hill - Search Terms Alpha had already gone free by the time I got to it!

I'm still languishing in the land of paid books, though.  Here's my details...

Not Free - US Kindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LNJ4AB2/
Not Free - UK Kindle http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00LNJ4AB2/

Free - Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/456288
Free - iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/interstellar-erotic-diplomacy/id898331183?mt=11
Free - Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Interstellar-Erotic-Diplomacy-First-Contact/book-tjk6DdZ9_0ej22QudFDYCA/page1.html?s=CkKnnZSa9EKMAwcybeSswQ&r=1

Thanks!


----------



## wtvr

Reported you!

I'm free now! Thank you to everybody who helped!!


----------



## E.T. Nimfomanis

juliatheswede said:


> Hi everyone! Can you please help me make my Amazon book permafree? (I have reported everyone on page 168 and 169, though I saw most of them were already free. Good for you!)
> 
> Not free: US Kindle http://amzn.com/B00LVQMPMS
> Not free: UK Kindle http://amzn.com/B00LVQMPMS
> 
> Free on Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/LOVE-CURSED/book-YWhn-H_r-0CsUm9xwWdglg/page1.html
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Julia - the Kobo link didn't work for me. But I found it anyway at this location: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/love-cursed
(also, the Amazon links only send you to the US page, not both of them - also might need updating?)

Anyway - notification done for both US and UK!


----------



## Nihilist

Yay for everyone who went free!

I'm still stuck. sent another email, got another "our right to price match..." Are they trying to do away with perma frees? Or has it always been this hard?

My info, and I reported everyone who isn't free on the last two pages. The victories are so awesome to see!

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/limber-and-innocent-alexia-stark/1120057226?ean=2940046078077
Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MQ7MQ98

Thank you!


----------



## juliatheswede

Hi everyone! Can you please help me make my Amazon book permafree? (I have reported everyone on page 168 and 169, though I saw most of them were already free. Good for you!)

Not free: US Kindle http://amzn.com/B00LVQMPMS
Not free: UK Kindle http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00LVQMPMS

Free on Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id911084226

Thanks in advance!

(I previously had a Kobo link, but am having problems with them at the moment. Also, my book just went up on Apple and apparently that's the one Amazon cares about to pricematch, not Kobo, so can you please use that link as reference? Thanks to ET who informed me that I put Amazon.com instead of UK. I need more sleep


----------



## juliatheswede

Alexia Stark said:


> Yay for everyone who went free!
> 
> I'm still stuck. sent another email, got another "our right to price match..." Are they trying to do away with perma frees? Or has it always been this hard?
> 
> My info, and I reported everyone who isn't free on the last two pages. The victories are so awesome to see!
> 
> Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/limber-and-innocent-alexia-stark/1120057226?ean=2940046078077
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MQ7MQ98
> 
> Reported you again.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## DanDillard

Hi all! 
My first horror collection is going permafree! It's free on Smashwords, Kobo and now Barnes and Noble.  Links below.
Please let Amazon know and I will do the same for you.

Not free: 
http://www.amazon.com/Demons-Other-Inconveniences-Dan-Dillard-ebook/dp/B003OYIGXM/

Free:
Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/demons-and-other-inconveniences-dan-dillard/1102692596?ean=2940000895917&itm=1&usri=demons+and+other+inconveniences

Kobo
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/demons-and-other-inconveniences

Smashwords
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/13607


----------



## Dean F. Wilson

I'm trying to make my first novel permafree, but need some help with Amazon. I'll go through the last page or two to help others in a similar situation.

Not Free - US Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BIKXWMY/
Not Free - UK Kindle: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BIKXWMY/

Free - iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/call-agon-book-one-children/id909824911
Free - Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-call-of-agon-book-one-of-the-children-of-telm-1
Free - Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/467356

Thanks all!


----------



## Jeff Shelby

Hi all,

I've gone through last two pages and reported everyone that's not free yet. Hang in there.

I'm looking to make THREAD OF HOPE free. Any and all help would be appreciated.

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/Thread-Hope-Joe-Tyler-Book-ebook/dp/B006RNBI6O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408643693&sr=8-1&keywords=thread+of+hope

Free at Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/thread-of-hope/id889810266?mt=11

Free at BN:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/thread-of-hope-jeff-shelby/1119742490?ean=9781498961332

Free at Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/thread-of-hope


----------



## Eric Guindon

I'm still looking to get this book free. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

The book on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9138BQ

FREE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/confessions-of-a-monster-hunter-1-eric-guindon/1118707945?ean=2940045524247
https://itunes.apple.com/dk/book/confessions-monster-hunter/id785270116?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/confessions-of-a-monster-hunter-1-the-veil-of-innocence
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/387582

Thanks to all of you who help out!


----------



## dustyraebaer

Hi Everybody,

I have posted for all the books on the last two pages and now could use some help.

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Sarahs-New-Me-Heavy-footed-Girl-ebook/dp/B00MW5HQ8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408676779&sr=8-1&keywords=dusty+rae+baer

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sarahs-new-me-1-dusty-rae-baer/1120176851?ean=2940046297911&itm=1&usri=2940046297911

Thanks,
Dusty


----------



## E.T. Nimfomanis

Up to date again! And apologies for bothering you all once more, but I've managed to get another free location for my book at B&N, so please add that to your list of notifications!

(Is it me or was this process once rather easier...?)

Not Free - US Kindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LNJ4AB2/
Not Free - UK Kindle http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00LNJ4AB2/

Free - Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/456288
Free - iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/interstellar-erotic-diplomacy/id898331183?mt=11
Free - Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Interstellar-Erotic-Diplomacy-First-Contact/book-tjk6DdZ9_0ej22QudFDYCA/page1.html?s=CkKnnZSa9EKMAwcybeSswQ&r=1
*Free (new one) - Barnes & Noble http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/interstellar-erotic-diplomacy-1-e-t-nimfomanis/1119956626?ean=2940046066326*

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Shelby

Dusty - done 

Eric - done 

E.T. - I reported the new BN link


----------



## Michael La Ronn

Dusty: Done.
Eric: Gotcha yesterday. 
E.T.: Done.


----------



## E.T. Nimfomanis

Looks like I've finally made it into the happy land of permafree - thanks, everyone!


----------



## Honeybun

Link to report: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ME39E80

Listed FREE at:

http://www.inktera.com/store/title/8d8f6275-4090-4658-83f6-6b7f0c6b8d92
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/werewood-1
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/werewood-1-ada-oflaherty/1120054272?ean=2940046304718&itm=1&usri=2940046304718

Thanks!!!


----------



## Honeybun

J.C. Diem said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've reported everyone on the last two pages that still aren't showing on Amazon as free and would be grateful if you could give me some help with mine as well.
> 
> Not free on Amazon US: http://amzn.com/B00C6PW0B4
> Not free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C6PW0B4
> 
> Free:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/death-beckons-jc-diem/1119946438?ean=9781501475412&itm=1&usri=9781501475412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/death-beckons
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.


done


----------



## Honeybun

Done!



J.C. Diem said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've reported everyone on the last two pages that still aren't showing on Amazon as free and would be grateful if you could give me some help with mine as well.
> 
> Not free on Amazon US: http://amzn.com/B00C6PW0B4
> Not free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C6PW0B4
> 
> Free:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/death-beckons-jc-diem/1119946438?ean=9781501475412&itm=1&usri=9781501475412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/death-beckons
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.





dustyraebaer said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I have posted for all the books on the last two pages and now could use some help.
> 
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Sarahs-New-Me-Heavy-footed-Girl-ebook/dp/B00MW5HQ8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408676779&sr=8-1&keywords=dusty+rae+baer
> 
> Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sarahs-new-me-1-dusty-rae-baer/1120176851?ean=2940046297911&itm=1&usri=2940046297911
> 
> Thanks,
> Dusty





Eric Guindon said:


> I'm still looking to get this book free. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> The book on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9138BQ
> 
> FREE:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/confessions-of-a-monster-hunter-1-eric-guindon/1118707945?ean=2940045524247
> https://itunes.apple.com/dk/book/confessions-monster-hunter/id785270116?mt=11
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/confessions-of-a-monster-hunter-1-the-veil-of-innocence
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/387582
> 
> Thanks to all of you who help out!


----------



## valeriec80

Hey everyone! I went back four pages and reported everyone not free.

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MP7GE92

Free:
iTunes: 



Google Play: [URL=https://play.google.com/store/books/details/V_J_Chambers_Under_A_Raging_Moon_Part_One]https://play.google.com/store/books/details/V_J_Chambers_Under_A_Raging_Moon_Part_One?id=dZFEBAAAQBAJ[/url]

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/under-a-raging-moon-v-j-chambers/1120170857?ean=2940046105933

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/under-a-raging-moon-part-one

Thanks!


----------



## Honeybun

valeriec80 said:


> Hey everyone! I went back four pages and reported everyone not free.
> 
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MP7GE92
> 
> Free:
> iTunes:
> 
> 
> 
> Google Play: [URL=https://play.google.com/store/books/details/V_J_Chambers_Under_A_Raging_Moon_Part_One]https://play.google.com/store/books/details/V_J_Chambers_Under_A_Raging_Moon_Part_One?id=dZFEBAAAQBAJ[/url]
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/under-a-raging-moon-v-j-chambers/1120170857?ean=2940046105933
> 
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/under-a-raging-moon-part-one
> 
> Thanks!


Done!


----------



## juliatheswede

valeriec80 said:


> Hey everyone! I went back four pages and reported everyone not free.
> 
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MP7GE92
> 
> Free:
> iTunes:
> 
> 
> 
> Google Play: [URL=https://play.google.com/store/books/details/V_J_Chambers_Under_A_Raging_Moon_Part_One]https://play.google.com/store/books/details/V_J_Chambers_Under_A_Raging_Moon_Part_One?id=dZFEBAAAQBAJ[/url]
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/under-a-raging-moon-v-j-chambers/1120170857?ean=2940046105933
> 
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/under-a-raging-moon-part-one
> 
> Thanks!


reported plus everyone else on this page (some twice now, I can't remember)


----------



## joncrocker

Hi everyone,

I hate to make my first post asking for something, but I just discovered this forum as I was trying to figure out the most efficient way to get Amazon to actually price match my free book(s).

If anyone has a minute, I'd really appreciate the help, and I plan on checking back to help others achieve the same!

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Hope-Sorrow-Book-Druid-ebook/dp/B00IBMMRWS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1408908127&sr=8-2&keywords=jonathan+crocker

Free:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-dream-of-hope-and-sorrow-jonathan-crocker/1116466915?ean=9781493508778
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/a-dream-of-hope-and-sorrow-book-one-of-the-druid-saga
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-dream-of-hope-and-sorrow/id600165877?mt=11

Thanks!


----------



## dustyraebaer

Hi Everyone,

Amazon has not taken the hint and made my book free yet The first time I gave B & N address, but I am going to add some others this time. Thank you for you help and I will report the ones that have not been done yet either.

Not free : http://www.amazon.com/Sarahs-New-Me-Heavy-footed-Girl-ebook/dp/B00MW5HQ8A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1408827636&sr=1-1&keywords=dusty+rae+baer

Free Itunes: 



Free Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sarah-s-new-me-1
Free B & N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sarahs-new-me-1-dusty-rae-baer/1120176851?ean=2940046297911&itm=1&usri=2940046297911

Thanks,
Dusty


----------



## Dean F. Wilson

Thanks in part to everyone here my book is now free on Amazon US. However, the UK store has yet to change the price:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BIKXWMY/

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/call-agon-book-one-children/id909824911
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=CyTDQPl_5S0C
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-GB/ebook/the-call-of-agon-book-one-of-the-children-of-telm-1
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/467356


----------



## Jeff Shelby

Hi guys - I'm all caught up again on last three pages and I'm still trying to get THREAD OF HOPE free. Any help you can provide would be awesome - thanks!

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/Thread-Hope-Joe-Tyler-Book-ebook/dp/B006RNBI6O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408643693&sr=8-1&keywords=thread+of+hope

Free at Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/thread-of-hope/id889810266?mt=11

Free at BN:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/thread-of-hope-jeff-shelby/1119742490?ean=9781498961332

Free at Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/thread-of-hope


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Have reported all the books in the last two pages that are still not free.

Please help with getting my book "Missing Link" free on Amazon.

Not Free :http://www.amazon.com/Missing-Davenport-Mysteries-VARUN-VASHIST-ebook/dp/B00B30IW4W

Free :https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id912275441

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## Jeff Shelby

Hey guys - THREAD OF HOPE finally went free - thanks for all your help!!!

(And I just went back thru last three pages and reported all that haven't gone free yet. Good karma and all that  )


----------



## Michael La Ronn

V.S., I reported your book. Good luck.


----------



## JessieSnow

Hi all! I was hoping I could also get some help setting a book to free. It can be such a pain, yeah? It's free on so many other sites, it's ridiculous, but I think the top ones are really the ones that matter:

The book I'd like set to free (pretty please): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ME3PSE4

Free on Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/primal-chase-from-the-ashes-1/id912061598?mt=11

Free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/464129

Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/primal-chase

Free on Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jessie_Snow_Primal_Chase?id=Ltc2BAAAQBAJ&hl=en

Free on DriveThru: http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/134024/Primal-Chase

Free on Libiro: http://www.libiro.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1179

Free on IHeartBooks: http://youheartbooks.com/downloads/primal-chase-from-the-ashes-1/

It's just free everywhere (except B&N yet) and I can't get it free on Amazon! But it JUST went free on itunes, so I have high hopes! Thanks, everyone! I'll go back a few pages and try to help others out too!


----------



## Honeybun

JessieSnow said:


> Hi all! I was hoping I could also get some help setting a book to free. It can be such a pain, yeah? It's free on so many other sites, it's ridiculous, but I think the top ones are really the ones that matter:
> 
> The book I'd like set to free (pretty please): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ME3PSE4
> 
> Free on Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/primal-chase-from-the-ashes-1/id912061598?mt=11
> 
> Free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/464129
> 
> Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/primal-chase
> 
> Free on Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jessie_Snow_Primal_Chase?id=Ltc2BAAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> Free on DriveThru: http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/134024/Primal-Chase
> 
> Free on Libiro: http://www.libiro.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1179
> 
> Free on IHeartBooks: http://youheartbooks.com/downloads/primal-chase-from-the-ashes-1/
> 
> It's just free everywhere (except B&N yet) and I can't get it free on Amazon! But it JUST went free on itunes, so I have high hopes! Thanks, everyone! I'll go back a few pages and try to help others out too!


done


----------



## Honeybun

UPDATE: MINE IS NOW FREE! Thank you for the help!!!

I'm reposting my link info. I emailed Amazon asking them to set it to free and they sent back an email saying no without actually saying no. So, I still need some help!!!

I've reported all of the not-yet-free books in the down thread that were between my original posting and this one. --Thanks!

Link to report: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ME39E80

Listed FREE at:

http://www.inktera.com/store/title/8d8f6275-4090-4658-83f6-6b7f0c6b8d92
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/werewood-1
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/werewood-1-ada-oflaherty/1120054272?ean=2940046304718&itm=1&usri=2940046304718

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kevin Chapman

Hi guys, I'm trying to get my book to list as free on Amazon US and UK, the links are here:

Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Mature-First-Day-Kevin-Chapman-ebook/dp/B00N1IBLLU
Amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mature-First-Day-Kevin-Chapman-ebook/dp/B00N1IBLLU

It's currently free on:

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mature-the-first-day
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/mature-the-first-day/id912403593?ls=1&mt=11

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kernst

Hi all! I'm trying to make my book free on Amazon, and I'd super duper appreciate anyone reporting it to Amazon.

Here's the link to the book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Short-Game-American-Gypsy-Novella-ebook/dp/B00H8BEHKI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409063971&sr=8-1&keywords=the+short+game+jl+fynn

Here's the link to the book on other retailers where it's free:

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-short-game/id910207988?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-short-game

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## JessieSnow

Honeybun said:


> I'm reposting my link info. I emailed Amazon asking them to set it to free and they sent back an email saying no without actually saying no. So, I still need some help!!!
> 
> I've reported all of the not-yet-free books in the down thread that were between my original posting and this one. --Thanks!
> 
> Link to report: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ME39E80
> 
> Listed FREE at:
> 
> http://www.inktera.com/store/title/8d8f6275-4090-4658-83f6-6b7f0c6b8d92
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/werewood-1
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/werewood-1-ada-oflaherty/1120054272?ean=2940046304718&itm=1&usri=2940046304718
> 
> Thanks!!!


Done, done, and done!


----------



## JessieSnow

kernst said:


> Hi all! I'm trying to make my book free on Amazon, and I'd super duper appreciate anyone reporting it to Amazon.
> 
> Here's the link to the book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Short-Game-American-Gypsy-Novella-ebook/dp/B00H8BEHKI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409063971&sr=8-1&keywords=the+short+game+jl+fynn
> 
> Here's the link to the book on other retailers where it's free:
> 
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-short-game/id910207988?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-short-game
> 
> Thank you guys so much!


Done! Care to exchange? I'd appreciate it!


----------



## komura 420

Howdy Y'all:

Was hoping that someone would be nice enough to report me to Amazon for trying to give away my books for free.

The latest little one is The mississippi Sativa Cooperative and other love stories.

Ain't free at Zon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JT5GLEQ

But it sho is at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-mississippi-sativa-cooperative-and-other-love-stories-komrade-komura/1120200212?ean=2940046093773

And at Kobo too: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-mississippi-sativa-cooperative-and-other-love-stories

Report me to the Zon cops...PLEASE.

You assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## komura 420

Apologies for not being the most patient person and reading all the messages here, but I would like to help by reporting some of y'alls books to the Zon cops.  Would someone please be so kind as to post or link to the instructions on how this is done?

Thanks


----------



## Emily Kimelman

UPDATE: It went free, thanks to everyone for their help.

Hi, I went back the last couple of pages and reported all the books that were still not free. Please help me make my title free. "THE DEVIL'S BREATH"

Here is the link on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/DEVILS-BREATH-Sydney-Rye-Novel-ebook/dp/B00JLRNEL0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1409125551&sr=1-1&keywords=emily+kimelman+the+devil%27s+breath

Free at:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-devils-breath-emily-kimelman/1119167227?ean=9781497789494

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-devils-breath-sydney-rye-5/id840978173?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-devil-s-breath-a-sydney-rye-novel-5/uLhdhYqfRkeF5ebHearP5w

Thanks!


----------



## JessieSnow

Emily Kimelman said:


> Hi, I went back the last couple of pages and reported all the books that were still not free. Please help me make my title free. "THE DEVIL'S BREATH"
> 
> Here is the link on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/DEVILS-BREATH-Sydney-Rye-Novel-ebook/dp/B00JLRNEL0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1409125551&sr=1-1&keywords=emily+kimelman+the+devil%27s+breath
> 
> Free at:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-devils-breath-emily-kimelman/1119167227?ean=9781497789494
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-devils-breath-sydney-rye-5/id840978173?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-devil-s-breath-a-sydney-rye-novel-5/uLhdhYqfRkeF5ebHearP5w
> 
> Thanks!


Reported! All three links. Nice reviews, by the by.


----------



## Emily Kimelman

JessieSnow said:


> Reported! All three links. Nice reviews, by the by.


Thanks! I reported yours too.


----------



## Honeybun

komrade komura said:


> Apologies for not being the most patient person and reading all the messages here, but I would like to help by reporting some of y'alls books to the Zon cops. Would someone please be so kind as to post or link to the instructions on how this is done?
> 
> Thanks


Click into whatever link a person has provided for the book not being free. Scroll down to the Product Details section. At the bottom of that section is a clickable line "tell us about a lower price?" Click on that and a small window will pop up that allows you to paste in the link of were the book is available for a lower price plus a field for what that lower price was. Once you have that info entered, hit submit. You have to repeat the process of clicking on the "lower price" link for each lower price location you enter for the title.

Good luck!


----------



## Honeybun

Emily Kimelman said:


> Hi, I went back the last couple of pages and reported all the books that were still not free. Please help me make my title free. "THE DEVIL'S BREATH"
> 
> Here is the link on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/DEVILS-BREATH-Sydney-Rye-Novel-ebook/dp/B00JLRNEL0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1409125551&sr=1-1&keywords=emily+kimelman+the+devil%27s+breath
> 
> Free at:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-devils-breath-emily-kimelman/1119167227?ean=9781497789494
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-devils-breath-sydney-rye-5/id840978173?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-devil-s-breath-a-sydney-rye-novel-5/uLhdhYqfRkeF5ebHearP5w
> 
> Thanks!


done!


----------



## Honeybun

komrade komura said:


> Howdy Y'all:
> 
> Was hoping that someone would be nice enough to report me to Amazon for trying to give away my books for free.
> 
> The latest little one is The mississippi Sativa Cooperative and other love stories.
> 
> Ain't free at Zon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JT5GLEQ
> 
> But it sho is at Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-mississippi-sativa-cooperative-and-other-love-stories-komrade-komura/1120200212?ean=2940046093773
> 
> And at Kobo too: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-mississippi-sativa-cooperative-and-other-love-stories
> 
> Report me to the Zon cops...PLEASE.
> 
> You assistance is greatly appreciated.


Done!

And don't forget that you can report your own book as well.


----------



## Honeybun

Kevin Chapman said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to get my book to list as free on Amazon US and UK, the links are here:
> 
> Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Mature-First-Day-Kevin-Chapman-ebook/dp/B00N1IBLLU
> Amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mature-First-Day-Kevin-Chapman-ebook/dp/B00N1IBLLU
> 
> It's currently free on:
> 
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mature-the-first-day
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/mature-the-first-day/id912403593?ls=1&mt=11
> 
> Thanks for your help.


done


----------



## Honeybun

JessieSnow said:


> Hi all! I was hoping I could also get some help setting a book to free. It can be such a pain, yeah? It's free on so many other sites, it's ridiculous, but I think the top ones are really the ones that matter:
> 
> The book I'd like set to free (pretty please): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ME3PSE4
> 
> Free on Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/primal-chase-from-the-ashes-1/id912061598?mt=11
> 
> Free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/464129
> 
> Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/primal-chase
> 
> Free on Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jessie_Snow_Primal_Chase?id=Ltc2BAAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> Free on DriveThru: http://www.drivethrufiction.com/product/134024/Primal-Chase
> 
> Free on Libiro: http://www.libiro.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1179
> 
> Free on IHeartBooks: http://youheartbooks.com/downloads/primal-chase-from-the-ashes-1/
> 
> It's just free everywhere (except B&N yet) and I can't get it free on Amazon! But it JUST went free on itunes, so I have high hopes! Thanks, everyone! I'll go back a few pages and try to help others out too!


done!


----------



## komura 420

Honeybun said:


> done!





Honeybun said:


> done!


Thanks Honeybun...you are my new best friend.


----------



## NinaAndrews

Hi all! I have gone through and reported the books that were not free yet. If you could please report mine, I would be very grateful! Thank you so much in advance.

Not Free:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K91ETGQ

FREE:
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940149495122
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id876660138
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/consume-4
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/436713
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Nina_Andrews_Consume?id=7duKAwAAQBAJ&hl=en


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Have reported all the books in the last two pages that are still not free.

Please help with getting my book "Missing Link" free on Amazon.

Not Free : http://www.amazon.com/Missing-Davenport-Mysteries-VARUN-VASHIST-ebook/dp/B00B30IW4W

Free : http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/missing-link-varun-vashist/1120198124?ean=2940046239300
Free : https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id912275441

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## RJ Crayton

Appreciate a little help here.

This is the Amazon book site: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N31UHRY

These are the locations it's free:
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=PylABAAAQBAJ&rdid
Website: http://rjcrayton.com/books/third-life-taken/third-life-taken-preview-book/

Thanks!


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Thanks Everyone,

Missing Link is now Free on Amazon. Have reported everyone in the last two pages that are still not free.

Regards,
Varun


----------



## RJ Crayton

V.S.Vashist said:


> Thanks Everyone,
> 
> Missing Link is now Free on Amazon. Have reported everyone in the last two pages that are still not free.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun


Congrats. Glad it worked for you.


----------



## joncrocker

I just went through and reported a whack of books over the last few pages!

My book still isn't free  I would really appreciate any help in getting it there. Who knew this would be such a hassle?

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Hope-Sorrow-Book-Druid-ebook/dp/B00IBMMRWS/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1409264552&sr=1-3&keywords=jonathan+crocker

Free at:

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-dream-of-hope-and-sorrow-jonathan-crocker/1116466915?ean=9781493508778
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-dream-of-hope-and-sorrow/id600165877?mt=11
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/a-dream-of-hope-and-sorrow-1

Thanks!


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

I've just reported a few books in the last few pages (it's so encouraging to see many of them are now free!).

Would you guys be kind enough to do me the favour of reporting my book as well? =D

Not free on Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/I-Believe-You-Contemporary-Novel-ebook/dp/B008BJW0QY/ref=la_B008BMR61U_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1409273997&sr=1-1

Google Play Books Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Low_Kay_Hwa_I_Believe_You?id=ZT0sAgAAQBAJ

Kobo Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/i-believe-you-a-contemporary-novel

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AmandaTorrey

Hi all!
I'm going through the pages to report any books that haven't yet been price matched to free. If you wouldn't mind helping me out, I'd appreciate it greatly! 

Here's the book I'm trying to encourage them to make free: http://www.amazon.com/Not-Over-You-Healing-Springs-ebook/dp/B00JH66D1S/ref=la_B00ADNNBQO_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1409318572&sr=1-6

Here it is (free) on the other retailers:

Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/not-over-you-amanda-torrey/1119119737?ean=2940045644075

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/not-over-you-healing-springs-book-1

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/not-over-you/id857610286?mt=11&uo=4

Thank you so, so much for any help you can provide! 
~Amanda


----------



## Michael La Ronn

I reported everyone on this page. Good luck!


----------



## Navigator

Alexia Stark said:


> Yay for everyone who went free!
> 
> I'm still stuck. sent another email, got another "our right to price match..." Are they trying to do away with perma frees? Or has it always been this hard?
> 
> My info, and I reported everyone who isn't free on the last two pages. The victories are so awesome to see!
> 
> Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/limber-and-innocent-alexia-stark/1120057226?ean=2940046078077
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MQ7MQ98
> 
> Thank you!


Your B&N one is not actually free. It's at $0.99

Anyways, I'm going back several pages to help make books free cause I got time to kill.


----------



## Alexis Adaire

Good morning!

I've worked through the last couple of pages to assist my fellow authors with their "make it free" requests. Could I please get some help with mine? 

Here is the first title:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GG16KI8

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/probed-alexis-adaire/1119160196
FREE: 



FREE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Alexis_Adaire_Probed_The_Encounter?id=v_xxAwAAQBAJ&hl=en
FREE: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/427730
FREE: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-probedtheencounter-1470512-356.html

And the second title:

NOT FREE: [URL=http://www.amazon.com/Executive-Sweet-Billionaires-Playmate-Book-ebook/dp/B00IYOK9AU/ref=la_B00GJ51XUG_1_15]http://www.amazon.com/Executive-Sweet-Billionaires-Playmate-Book-ebook/dp/B00IYOK9AU/ref=la_B00GJ51XUG_1_15?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1409335954&sr=1-15[/url]

FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/executive-sweet-book-1-alexis-adaire/1119720914
FREE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Alexis_Adaire_Executive_Sweet_Book_1?id=lm_GAwAAQBAJ
FREE:  [URL=https://www.smashwords]https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/446981[/url]
FREE: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-executivesweetbook1-1546988-354.html
FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/executive-sweet-book-1

Thank you all so much. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Alexis Adaire

Hello, me again!

Oops, forgot one more title:

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MOP3I5I

FREE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Alexis_Adaire_Shunned_An_Amish_Awakening_Books_1_2?id=GHVFBAAAQBAJ
FREE: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/467034
FREE: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-shunnedanamishawakeningbooks12-1597097-354.html
FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shunned-alexis-adaire/1120170892?ean=2940046106756

Again, I really appreciate everyone's help. I love this community of creativity!

Alexis


----------



## Navigator

Alexis Adaire !! Went and reported all of yours.


----------



## SmartQuant

Reported everyone's book on this page. I'll report everyone on the last few pages as well.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Michael La Ronn

OK, now it's my time to venture into the permafree world. 

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N5HS1GA/

Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/eaten-episode-1
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/471602

Apple & BN links should be live in a day or so in case these don't work.

Thanks everyone for your help! I'll go through the last few pages again and report anyone who's book isn't free as well.


----------



## SmartQuant

Hey Michael, Just reported your book.


----------



## tomcollins

I am having a hard time getting my first book in series to a zero price.  I have it a zero on Smash Books.  Amazon has not picked it up on the lower price.  I changed the Amazon price to 0.99 hoping that would get their attention.  It has not yet.

How to I get Barnes & Noble priced at zero?  I changed the BN price to 0.99.  Like Amazon, they would not allow a price lower than .99. 

The book is Mark Rollins' New Career and the Women's Health Club.

Thanks.


----------



## tomcollins

I am having a hard time getting my first book in series to a zero price. I have it a zero on Smashwords. Amazon has not picked it up on the lower price.

The book is _Mark Rollins' New Career and the Women's Health Club_. The links are as follows:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/470351

http://amzn.com/B001OQCAXE

Thanks.


----------



## Michael La Ronn

SmartQuant said:


> Hey Michael, Just reported your book.


Thanks!

I reported everyone since my post as well. Good luck everyone. I really love the spirit of this page.


----------



## AmandaTorrey

Thank you, guys, for the help! My book finally went free. I started to think it would never happen, but after a bunch of reporting and a second email to Amazon, my wish was granted. I'll keep on reporting books in this thread! Good luck to all! <3


----------



## Michael La Ronn

AmandaTorrey said:


> Thank you, guys, for the help! My book finally went free. I started to think it would never happen, but after a bunch of reporting and a second email to Amazon, my wish was granted. I'll keep on reporting books in this thread! Good luck to all! <3


Congrats! I just sent my first email to Amazon, so we'll see what they say.

I went ahead and reported everyone on the last 2 pages whose books still aren't free.


----------



## Eric Guindon

Hey guys,

I'm still struggling to make this book free. Any help you can provide would be appreciated.

The book on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9138BQ

FREE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/confessions-of-a-monster-hunter-1-eric-guindon/1118707945?ean=2940045524247
https://itunes.apple.com/dk/book/confessions-monster-hunter/id785270116?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/confessions-of-a-monster-hunter-1-the-veil-of-innocence
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/387582

Thanks to all of you who help out!


----------



## Eric Guindon

Reported the last ten posts! Hope you guys manage to get free! It would be so much nicer if we could just price at 0 on Amazon, but what can you do?


----------



## Michael La Ronn

I finally went free this morning. Thanks so much everyone! I'll keep reporting here as well.


----------



## Nigel Henry

Hi all, I'd really appreciate some help getting my book free on Amazon.

Not free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IUAG5MO

Free on Smashwords, iTunes, Kobo:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/448745
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/healers-pact-demons-sedona/id890678498?mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-healer-s-pact-the-demons-of-sedona-book-1

I've gone back and reported the posts ahead of me. I wish Amazon didn't make us jump through these hoops.


----------



## JessieSnow

It worked! It worked! Let's hope it stays free!

Primal Chase is now FREE on Amazon! I'm so happy.

Thanks, guys!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ME3PSE4


----------



## nellgoddin

I went back a ways and reported stuff as free. Can I get some help too?

Amazon: http://amzn.com/B00N6XCDN0
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/undone-32

Thanks!


----------



## jsebiz

Hello! Please help me make my book free on Amazon.

Haunting Love on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H7XAOI6/

Haunting Love on Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Smashwords
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/haunting-love-house-of-darkness-jm-cagle/1120027904?ean=9781501499111&itm=1&usri=9781501499111
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/haunting-love-house-of-darkness-book-1
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/451082

Thank you. I will return the favor and will report the other books posted.


----------



## jsebiz

nellgoddin said:


> I went back a ways and reported stuff as free. Can I get some help too?
> 
> Amazon: http://amzn.com/B00N6XCDN0
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/undone-32
> 
> Thanks!


reported


----------



## jsebiz

RJ Crayton said:


> Appreciate a little help here.
> 
> This is the Amazon book site:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N31UHRY
> 
> These are the locations it's free:
> Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=PylABAAAQBAJ&rdid
> Website: http://rjcrayton.com/books/third-life-taken/third-life-taken-preview-book/
> 
> Thanks!


reported


----------



## Navigator

Reported since my last post!


----------



## jsebiz

joncrocker said:


> I just went through and reported a whack of books over the last few pages!
> 
> My book still isn't free  I would really appreciate any help in getting it there. Who knew this would be such a hassle?
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Hope-Sorrow-Book-Druid-ebook/dp/B00IBMMRWS/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1409264552&sr=1-3&keywords=jonathan+crocker
> 
> Free at:
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-dream-of-hope-and-sorrow-jonathan-crocker/1116466915?ean=9781493508778
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-dream-of-hope-and-sorrow/id600165877?mt=11
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/a-dream-of-hope-and-sorrow-1
> 
> Thanks!


Reported. My eBook "Brothers in Arms" took several days and more report to Amazon before it became free in Amazon.


----------



## jsebiz

Low Kay Hwa said:


> I've just reported a few books in the last few pages (it's so encouraging to see many of them are now free!).
> 
> Would you guys be kind enough to do me the favour of reporting my book as well? =D
> 
> Not free on Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/I-Believe-You-Contemporary-Novel-ebook/dp/B008BJW0QY/ref=la_B008BMR61U_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1409273997&sr=1-1
> 
> Google Play Books Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Low_Kay_Hwa_I_Believe_You?id=ZT0sAgAAQBAJ
> 
> Kobo Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/i-believe-you-a-contemporary-novel
> 
> Thanks in advance!


reported


----------



## jsebiz

Alexis Adaire said:


> Hello, me again!
> 
> Oops, forgot one more title:
> 
> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MOP3I5I
> 
> FREE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Alexis_Adaire_Shunned_An_Amish_Awakening_Books_1_2?id=GHVFBAAAQBAJ
> FREE: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/467034
> FREE: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-shunnedanamishawakeningbooks12-1597097-354.html
> FREE: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shunned-alexis-adaire/1120170892?ean=2940046106756
> 
> Again, I really appreciate everyone's help. I love this community of creativity!
> 
> Alexis


Reported the three books


----------



## jsebiz

Nigel Henry said:


> Hi all, I'd really appreciate some help getting my book free on Amazon.
> 
> Not free on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IUAG5MO
> 
> Free on Smashwords, iTunes, Kobo:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/448745
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/healers-pact-demons-sedona/id890678498?mt=11
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-healer-s-pact-the-demons-of-sedona-book-1
> 
> I've gone back and reported the posts ahead of me. I wish Amazon didn't make us jump through these hoops.


reported


----------



## jsebiz

MegCooper said:


> Tom, to do free at B&N you have to go through a distributor like D2D or Smashwords.
> 
> I'm going through the last couple pages and report free books. Can you guys help me with my new release?
> 
> NOT FREE at Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N56DZVC
> 
> Free at Kobo:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/bringing-a-ghost-to-life
> 
> Free at iTunes:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id914095286
> 
> Nook is still processing.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


reported


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free.

I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.

*Not free at Amazon: *
http://www.amazon.com/Stock-Trading-Stocks-Beginners-Strategies-ebook/dp/B00KOVMOQS/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1401624887&sr=1-3

*Free at Google Play: *
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Carl_Robertts_Stock_Trading?id=e6BhBAAAQBAJ&hl=en

*Free at iTunes: *
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id914156097

Thank you for your help and have a great day.


----------



## Michael La Ronn

Reported everyone until now. Good luck!


----------



## sihmkb

congratulation! 
i will give it a try ...


----------



## sihmkb

Hi Everyone , 
what a good idea to help each other!, i will do the same !thank you 
here are my book links , i was trying 3 weeks without success;

Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MKBY850

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/quit-smoking-how-to-quit-smoking-the-easy-soft-way-aura-ryker/1120167193?ean=2940046314380

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Quit-Smoking-How-quit-smoking/book-jvcBLQ8w2keviUw9Ti6GHw/page1.html?s=HxNK7GTMpEKUoEb1FxZe_Q&r=1

Thank you again.


----------



## SB James

Well, my book is free in the US and Canada stores, but not in the UK, Australia, or anywhere else, apparently.
Let's see if this works...
Here is the amazon uk link:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00L2G0YPC?*Version*=1&*entries*=0
And in the UK, you can get it for free here:
http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/the-inventors-son-the-beginning-by-sb-james/9781501465529
I'll start with that and see how it goes. I have already sent a message to KDP as I did when I wanted to get the price match done originally.
If anyone needs me to report a book free with a US account, I'd be more than happy to do it, but I don't have accounts in any of the other Amazon stores.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Escapee

My first book is finally free, but only after I emailed Amazon directly.

Thanks to everyone who reported my lower price and I'll keep reporting anyone who still isn't free yet. Good luck to all!


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone on this page so far.


----------



## Michael La Ronn

Reported everyone so far.


----------



## joncrocker

J.C. Diem said:


> My first book is finally free, but only after I emailed Amazon directly.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who reported my lower price and I'll keep reporting anyone who still isn't free yet. Good luck to all!


Just curious, what do you guys say when you email Amazon directly? I just get the standard "We reserve the right to set our retail prices" line.


----------



## SB James

joncrocker said:


> Just curious, what do you guys say when you email Amazon directly? I just get the standard "We reserve the right to set our retail prices" line.


What I did was go to the contact us page and put it under the price matching option.
From the KDP Bookshelf page, got to Help>Contact Us (at the bottom left corner of the page)>Whats the Problem>Pricing & Royalties>Price Matching. In there, I typed a little note about how my book was free elsewhere and gave them links to B&N, Kobo AND Apple, and that I'd like it to be free at amazon as well, and I'm publishing a new book soon, etc, etc. and within a few hours they had price matched it in the US and Canada, but not other countries as of yet  But also, they do not give you an email saying they matched the price, so far as I know. You get a surprise when you look at your book page.


----------



## joncrocker

SB James said:


> What I did was go to the contact us page and put it under the price matching option.
> From the KDP Bookshelf page, got to Help>Contact Us (at the bottom left corner of the page)>Whats the Problem>Pricing & Royalties>Price Matching. In there, I typed a little note about how my book was free elsewhere and gave them links to B&N, Kobo AND Apple, and that I'd like it to be free at amazon as well, and I'm publishing a new book soon, etc, etc. and within a few hours they had price matched it in the US and Canada, but not other countries as of yet  But also, they do not give you an email saying they matched the price, so far as I know. You get a surprise when you look at your book page.


Yeah, that's basically what I said in my email and they didn't help me. I was just wondering if they have some sort of metric to determine whether they'll match a book or not, or if it's just up to the mood of whoever received your request. I'm not sure what they gain by not matching it - I'm not selling any books through Amazon right now anyway. It's no loss to them.


----------



## SB James

joncrocker said:


> Yeah, that's basically what I said in my email and they didn't help me. I was just wondering if they have some sort of metric to determine whether they'll match a book or not, or if it's just up to the mood of whoever received your request. I'm not sure what they gain by not matching it - I'm not selling any books through Amazon right now anyway. It's no loss to them.


I have heard that many times. I'd have to see the name of the person who wrote to me regarding the initial request to match the price. I bet anything it's not the same person who refused to match it at the UK and Australia stores...
As for a metric, I had run a Countdown deal (on another book) back in July, and had sold a few copies of the future permafree book as well, and maybe that was what did it.


----------



## Michael La Ronn

I just politely asked them to price-match.

So...I need some help again. My book was listed free on Monday, but it reverted back to $0.99, which really sucks because I submitted it to all the free sites. Can I have some help again?

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N5HS1GA/
FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/eaten-episode-1
FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/eaten-episode-1/id915033939?mt=11


----------



## SmartQuant

Got you covered, Michael.


----------



## SB James

Michael La Ronn said:


> I just politely asked them to price-match.
> 
> So...I need some help again. My book was listed free on Monday, but it reverted back to $0.99, which really sucks because I submitted it to all the free sites. Can I have some help again?
> 
> NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N5HS1GA/
> FREE: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/eaten-episode-1
> FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/eaten-episode-1/id915033939?mt=11


reported, good luck!


----------



## Nigel Henry

Woo hoo! The Healer's Pact went free this morning. Thanks for all of your help.

For those still fighting the system, it totally helps to email Amazon. They were super prompt once I emailed them.


----------



## amyates

Reported non-freebies for the last couple of pages. Mostly just posting now to bump the thread back up onto page one. Best of luck folks!


----------



## Alexis Adaire

Nigel Henry said:


> Woo hoo! The Healer's Pact went free this morning. Thanks for all of your help.
> 
> For those still fighting the system, it totally helps to email Amazon. They were super prompt once I emailed them.


I'll second this. I've been trying to get a title to go free for several months. Yesterday I emailed Amazon and today it's finally, FINALLY free.


----------



## Michael La Ronn

I went free (again) this morning. Thanks, everyone! Reported everyone so far who isn't free yet.


----------



## xinamarieuhl

Hi All,

I would love some help getting a couple of titles free. I'll help out the last few pages as well.

A FAIRY TAIL AND OUT OF THE BAG:

FREE - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/437263
NOT FREE (please report):
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fairy-Tail-Out-Bag-ebook/dp/B00KF4KWJK/
CA - http://www.amazon.ca/Fairy-Tail-Out-Bag-ebook/dp/B00KF4KWJK/
AU - http://www.amazon.com.au/Fairy-Tail-Out-Bag-ebook/dp/B00KF4KWJK/

THE RULING ELITE AND OTHER STORIES
FREE - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/464731
NOT FREE (please report):
US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NBLUWA8
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NBLUWA8
CA - http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00NBLUWA8
AU - http://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00NBLUWA8

Forgive the dumb question, but is there an easier way to get to free on non-US countries? I tried to report the books on the UK sites and it wouldn't let me because I have a US account.

Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## xinamarieuhl

My books in the previous post are still not free, but this one is for a friend:

NOT FREE - http://www.amazon.com/Ivy-League-Janet-Loftis-ebook/dp/B00MF0L68S/
FREE - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/464226


----------



## Navigator

Reported everyone above this post.


----------



## Craig Halloran

Zombie Day Care

Free on Barnes: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/zombie-day-care-craig-halloran/1112420635?ean=2940011534256

Not Free on Kindle:

http://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Day-Care-Impact-Book-ebook/dp/B005WMLIOI/ref=la_B003YHOXZE_1_18_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1410126262&sr=1-18

Thanks,


----------



## Navigator

Edit: Been made free!


----------



## August_V_Fahren

Any chance you guys could help me out with my book?

Title: Date Farming

Free on Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/date-farming-august-fahren/1120315470?ean=2940046140613

Not Free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Date-Farming-Forbidden-Secrets-Absolute-ebook/dp/B00N3JGDDS/

Thanks!


----------



## Lady Runa

Hi guys,

I've reported the unfree books above.

Could someone please be so kind to report this little book:

Not free on Amazon:

www.amazon.com/Armageddon-Arising-prequel-Plexis-Kramer-ebook/dp/B00N6RNQ28

Free everywhere else:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id915041865

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/armageddon-arising-ivan-kramer/1120262017?ean=2940046287066&itm=1&usri=2940046287066

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/armageddon-arising

http://www.inktera.com/store/title/9f6544ec-ce06-4772-8cfe-c3214804dfc7

http://www.scribd.com/book/238341516/Armageddon-Arising-PLEXIS

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## UltraRob

I reported the person above me as Free to Amazon.

Not Free: 
http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Soup--WuXia-Adventure-China-ebook/dp/B004IEAA54

*Free:*

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hot-soup-robyn-paterson/1120263811

Kobo
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/hot-soup

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## Kevin Chapman

Hi guys

My book has been showing as free in the UK for over a week now, but for some reason it just won't go free in the US. I'd really appreciate your help in submitting a price match on it, because as soon as it went from in the UK, it showed as free on .com to me looking at it from the UK, so I assumed it was free there too (which it turns out it isn't...). Long story short, I booked a load of promo's for this weekend on the basis that it's free!

Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Mature-First-Day-Kevin-Chapman-ebook/dp/B00N1IBLLU

It's currently free on:

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mature-the-first-day
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/mature-the-first-day/id912403593?ls=1&mt=11

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lady Runa

UltraRob said:


> I reported the person above me as Free to Amazon.


Thank you very much, Rob! I've reported yours and Kevin's too.


----------



## Sheluvspink

Hi All,

I'd love some help making my book free on Amazon. Currently it's free on smashwords. https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/445547

Here is the amazon link. 
http://www.amazon.com/If-I-Break-Portia-Moore-ebook/dp/B00KSH23J6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402410212&sr=8-1&keywords=if+i+break


----------



## VEwoodlake

Kevin Chapman said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My book has been showing as free in the UK for over a week now, but for some reason it just won't go free in the US.
> It's currently free on:
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You're free now in the US.


----------



## Kevin Chapman

VEwoodlake said:


> You're free now in the US.


Thanks for letting me know, and thanks for your help guys. I've gone back through the latest page doing all the ones still not showing as free again as a thank you!


----------



## Navigator

Reported everyone above this post.

I could still use help. =(


----------



## UltraRob

Puzzle said:


> Reported everyone above this post.
> 
> I could still use help. =(


I reported you as free. I hope it helps!

Rob


----------



## SB James

xinamarieuhl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would love some help getting a couple of titles free. I'll help out the last few pages as well.
> 
> A FAIRY TAIL AND OUT OF THE BAG:
> 
> FREE - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/437263
> NOT FREE (please report):
> UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fairy-Tail-Out-Bag-ebook/dp/B00KF4KWJK/
> CA - http://www.amazon.ca/Fairy-Tail-Out-Bag-ebook/dp/B00KF4KWJK/
> AU - http://www.amazon.com.au/Fairy-Tail-Out-Bag-ebook/dp/B00KF4KWJK/
> 
> THE RULING ELITE AND OTHER STORIES
> FREE - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/464731
> NOT FREE (please report):
> US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NBLUWA8
> UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NBLUWA8
> CA - http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00NBLUWA8
> AU - http://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00NBLUWA8
> 
> Forgive the dumb question, but is there an easier way to get to free on non-US countries? I tried to report the books on the UK sites and it wouldn't let me because I have a US account.
> 
> Thanks so much, everyone!


Done for the US site. I've got the same problem, I can't report for anyone except with my US account.
BTW, my book has apparently now gone free on Amazon's UK site. Thank you to anyone who reported it for me!


----------



## Curiouser

Hello, all!

I was wondering if I could get some help price-matching as well. It would be much appreciated!

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NG42Y9M

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dancing-fire-overture/id917871392?mt=11
Free: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-dancingfireoverture-1618927-159.html

Thanks, guys! I'll go ahead and go back a few posts to help others out.


----------



## TraceyJimerson

I am scared to death to do a free download day but as a new author I am being assured this helps get my name out there. So it is with a very timid heart that I am offering my book Tree Of Life for free Sept 12 and Sept 13 ONLY. I am hoping that this will enable people to read my book, make the characters a part of their own family and leave an honest review!!!! Best of luck and God Bless to everyone out there.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N200EV0
http://www.amazon.com.uk/dp/B00N200EV0


----------



## katrina46

I need some help with reporting. Am glad to return the favor anytime. PM me in case I miss your post here. MY Amazon link is 
http://www.amazon.com/Oreillys-Next-Door-Katrina-Millings-ebook/dp/B00N9ANX8Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1410487896&sr=1-1&keywords=katrina+millings

Barnes and Nobles free link is http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-oreillys-next-door-katrina-millings/1120263859?ean=2940046244366
Thanks and again PM me if you ever need help with anything. I don't mind a bit.


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free!

I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.

*Not free at Amazon: *
http://www.amazon.com/Stock-Trading-Stocks-Beginners-Strategies-ebook/dp/B00KOVMOQS/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1401624887&sr=1-3

*Free at Google Play: *
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Carl_Robertts_Stock_Trading?id=e6BhBAAAQBAJ&hl=en

*Free at iTunes: *
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id914156097

*Free at Barnes & Noble*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stock-trading-carl-robertts/1120260048?ean=2940046257380&itm=1&usri=2940046257380

Thank you for your help and have a great day!


----------



## Navigator

Reported everyone above this post.


----------



## nikkarina

Hi guys! I finally made The Bullet List, the first book in my series free! But I need some help going perma-free! It's available at Ibooks and Barnes and Noble and Smashwords free. I'd be happy to pay it forward if anyone else needs help, too!
Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-bullet-list-nikki-roman/1120336769?ean=2940046157963
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/474640


----------



## Curiouser

Hey, guys, it's me again, but this time my book is free on Barnes and Noble, too, so I think Amazon might take the requests more seriously:

Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NG42Y9M

Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dancing-fire-lara-whitmore/1120336984?ean=2940046160611
Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dancing-fire-overture/id917871392?mt=11

Thanks all! It's a very short story at just 17 pages, so I can't justify having people pay for it anywhere on the web.


----------



## Navigator

Edit: Been made free, thanks everyone!!


----------



## katrina46

LaraWhitmore said:


> Hey, guys, it's me again, but this time my book is free on Barnes and Noble, too, so I think Amazon might take the requests more seriously:
> 
> Not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NG42Y9M
> 
> Free on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dancing-fire-lara-whitmore/1120336984?ean=2940046160611
> Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dancing-fire-overture/id917871392?mt=11
> 
> Thanks all! It's a very short story at just 17 pages, so I can't justify having people pay for it anywhere on the web.


 Done. I emailed them through KDP and told them my free story was generating sales on Barnes and Nobles, so I couldn't raise the price and thought I should let them know. I did this yesterday and was free on Amazon within twenty minutes.


----------



## LijahPhoenix

Okay I got everyone for the last few pages! (Except the ones that I saw are already free, of course.)

I would appreciate some help making my story free. Here are the links:

For Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Darkness-Ahead-Part-Lijah-Phoenix-ebook/dp/B00JH7SSEW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1410671388&sr=8-2&keywords=darkness+ahead

For Barnes & Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/darkness-ahead-lijah-phoenix/1119986477?ean=2940045836357

I will return the favor, thank you so much for the help!


----------



## martyns

LijahPhoenix = Done
katrina46 = Done
Puzzle = Done
nikkarina = Done
SmartQuant = Done
katrina46 (O'Reily Next Door) = Done
SB James = Done x 2
Sheluvspink = Done
Kevin Chapman = You're already Free!

Can I please have some help making mine free?

[Free!]

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/deathsworn-arc-the-last-dragon-slayer

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/470851

[Not Free!]

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Thanks in advance!

I'll keep an eye on this thread, if anyone above Kevin Chapman I haven't done still needs some lower price reports, just say and I'll get them in for you.


----------



## MindyWilde

Thank you in advance! Have a great week everyone 

Not Free on Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LKS5TH0

Free on:

Apple - 




Barnes & Noble - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/desire-b-l-wilde/1117653162?ean=9781501424878&itm=1&usri=9781501424878

Google Play - https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=R-71AwAAQBAJ

Kobo - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/desire-the-billionaire-affair-vol-1


----------



## trublue

I have not been here in awhile. I will report the ones above me. Please report the info below and good luck to everyone: )

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/Noru-Blue-Rose-Book-ebook/dp/B00LKSYV9C

FREE ON:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id896425873

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-noru-blue-rose-the-noru-series-book-1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-noru-lola-stvil/1119916424?ean=9781501409837&itm=1&usri=9781501409837


----------



## abonje

Hi friends.

Could you help me make my first permafree book, free on Amazon?

Thank you!

I'm reporting the ones above my post now.

---
NOT (YET) FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NCPH7YW/

FREE ON:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/negative-nelly-negative-ned/id916408848?mt=11

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/negative-nelly-negative-ned-bolaji-o/1120323200?ean=2940046149173

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Navigator

Reported everyone above this post.


----------



## martyns

Done:-

abonje
trublue
MindyWilde

Re-done:-

LijahPhoenix = Done
katrina46 = Done
Puzzle = Done
nikkarina = Done
SmartQuant = Done
katrina46 (O'Reily Next Door) = Already Free! (UK & US)
SB James = Done x 2
Sheluvspink = Done
Kevin Chapman = You're already Free!

Mine still hasn't taken in either Amazon.com or Amazon.co.uk

[Free!]

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/deathsworn-arc-the-last-dragon-slayer

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/470851

[Not Free!]

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Thanks in advance!


----------



## abonje

Thanks, martyn!

Done:
martyns
trublue
Mindy Wilde

Martyn, on the uk site, it said: "pricing information not available".
Maybe it's in the process of finally switching to free?

Meanwhile - question for you all.

How are you guys promoting your permafree books?

I assume in the really hot genres, the Amazon algorithm on it's own is enough.

But is anyone using other resources to promote their permafree books?
Some of the large book promo sites prefer to NOT promote 'em.

Thanks!


----------



## martyns

abonje said:


> Thanks, martyn!
> 
> Martyn, on the uk site, it said: "pricing information not available".
> Maybe it's in the process of finally switching to free?
> 
> But is anyone using other resources to promote their permafree books?
> Some of the large book promo sites prefer to NOT promote 'em.


If you've logged into amazon.co.uk with a US based account it does that! I get the same when I look at a product page on Amazon.com - I can still report a lower price though! Hope it helps!

For promotion, they say BookBub is the best value for effect, if - IF you can get them to list your book. The advice is to give a big window of possible dates with your submission. As soon as I'm Free, i'm going to keep trying and trying to get a BookBub free promotion.


----------



## trublue

I have reported everyone above me, that is not already free of course.  I will continue to report, so I ask that you please continue to report for me. Thanks!

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/Noru-Blue-Rose-Book-ebook/dp/B00LKSYV9C

FREE ON:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id896425873

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-noru-blue-rose-the-noru-series-book-1

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-noru-lola-stvil/1119916424?ean=9781501409837&itm=1&usri=9781501409837


----------



## SB James

LaraWhitmore said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> I was wondering if I could get some help price-matching as well. It would be much appreciated!
> 
> Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NG42Y9M
> 
> Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dancing-fire-overture/id917871392?mt=11
> Free: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-dancingfireoverture-1618927-159.html
> 
> Thanks, guys! I'll go ahead and go back a few posts to help others out.


reported, good luck!


----------



## reneepawlish

Hi all, trying to get a book free in time for a BB promo - any help is appreciated and I'll go back and report on others. Thanks!

NOT FREE at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Out-Past-Ferguson-Investigator-Suspense-ebook/dp/B00JNF95PE/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1410969602&sr=1-6

FREE at B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/out-of-the-past-renee-pawlish/1119853826?ean=2940046266429

FREE at I Books:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id892272477

FREE at Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/out-of-the-past-13


----------



## martyns

Done:-

reneepawlish 
romance me

Re-Done:-

abonje ~
trublue ~
MindyWilde ~

Re-Re-done:-

LijahPhoenix = Done ~
katrina46 = Done ~
Puzzle = Done {You are Now FREE!}
nikkarina = Done ~
SmartQuant = Done ~
katrina46 (O'Reily Next Door) = Already Free! (UK & US) ~
SB James = Done x 2 ~
Sheluvspink = Done ~
Kevin Chapman = You're already Free!

Mine still hasn't taken in either Amazon.com or Amazon.co.uk

[Free!]

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/deathsworn-arc-the-last-dragon-slayer

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/470851

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/deathsworn-arc-martyn-stanley/1120310655 *I Think B&N Carries most weight - so please use this one if possible - thanks!*

[Not Free!]

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RuthNestvold

I need some help getting _Yseult, Part I_ to go free on Amazon. Here are the links:

Not free:

Yseult, Part I: 
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Part-I-Two-Women-ebook/dp/B00NFPE1T8/

Free:

iTunes store:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id917430003

B&N: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/yseult-part-i-ruth-nestvold/1120330113?ean=2940046328080&itm=1&usri=2940046328080

Google Play: 
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Ruth_Nestvold_Yseult_Part_1_Two_Women?id=yip_BAAAQBAJ

Thanks in advance, everyone! I will now go back and tattle on all the folks in the last few pages who aren't free yet.


----------



## abonje

Hi all!

My book still isn't free... Come on, Jeff Bezos! 
Let's push this over the edge!

Please help me report it:

NOT (YET) FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NCPH7YW/

FREE ON:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/negative-nelly-negative-ned/id916408848?mt=11

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/negative-nelly-negative-ned-bolaji-o/1120323200?ean=2940046149173

I just reported the following:

DONE:
1 - SB James
2 - renee pawlish
3 - LijahPhoenix
4 - Ruth Nestvold

RE-DONE:
5- martyns
6- MindyWilde
7- katrina46
8- SmartQuant

NOW FREE:
9 - romance me (YOU'RE NOW FREE!!! WOO-HOOO!)
10 - trublue (YOU'RE NOW FREE!!! WOO-HOOO!)

Thank you!

NOT (YET) FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NCPH7YW/

FREE ON:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/negative-nelly-negative-ned/id916408848?mt=11

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/negative-nelly-negative-ned-bolaji-o/1120323200?ean=2940046149173


----------



## reneepawlish

I caught up on folks Abonje and Ruth - thanks!


----------



## Marlo

Hello!

This is a really great thread. I helped people out who needed it by reporting to make theirs free. Any help on mine would also be appreciated!

Not (Yet) Free:

http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Champagne-Room-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00E34UK9U

Currently FREE On:

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sex-in-the-champagne-room-marlo-peterson/1117192729?ean=2940045801539

Google Play
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Marlo_Peterson_Sex_in_the_Champagne_Room_Ebony_Ero?id=f4L1AgAAQBAJ&hl=en

ARe
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-sexinthechampagneroomebonyeroticromance-1325597-178.html

iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/sex-in-the-champagne-room/id852175015?mt=11

Many thanks


----------



## UltraRob

For some reason, Amazon just doesn't want to make my book free. Even weirder, I emailed them about it and after getting the standard brush off email I began to get a bunch of free sales the next day! However, I can't find a single Amazon site where it's actually free! I think it was only offered as free in some kind of special promo, which is nice, but doesn't help much for putting it onto free book listings.

So, any more free reports would be appreciated!

I reported Abonje, Martyns and Trueblue's books as free.

Not Free: 
http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Soup--WuXia-Adventure-China-ebook/dp/B004IEAA54

*Free:*

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hot-soup-robyn-paterson/1120263811

Kobo
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/hot-soup

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## T.P. Grish

Ok I reported free for everyone on the last few pages whose books were not free.

I am having trouble making my book permafree at the .com site. Could someone help?

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

FREE:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487?ean=2940044256910

Appreciate it thanks


----------



## martyns

Thanks everyone! I think my Amazon.com listing went FREE! It's ranking in the Free store, but can someone US confirm it's free for me now?

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

It's still NOT free on UK Though! Even though you can't see the pricing information if you're US, you should still be able to report a lower price. Please help me out with the Amazon.co.uk listing too!

[FREE]

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/deathsworn-arc-martyn-stanley/1120310655

[NOT FREE!]

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Done/Re-done:-

T.P. Grish {You're already Free!}
UltraRob {Wuxia Adventure = Free!}
Marlo = Done! 
abonje = Done!
RuthNestvold = Done!
reneepawlish = Done!
SB James = Done!
romance me = {You're alread FREE with Second Son!}
trublue = Nora Blue Rose = Already FREE!
MindyWilde = Done!
LijahPhoenix = Darkness Ahead = Done!
nikkarina = Bullet List - Done!
SmartQuant = Done!
Puzzle = FREE ALREADY!
Katarina46= ALREADY FREE!

Thanks in advance for all helping with my Amazon.co.uk listing. I'll continue doing my daily rounds and hopefully we'll all be free soon!


----------



## T.P. Grish

martyns said:


> Thanks everyone! I think my Amazon.com listing went FREE! It's ranking in the Free store, but can someone US confirm it's free for me now?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
> 
> It's still NOT free on UK Though! Even though you can't see the pricing information if you're US, you should still be able to report a lower price. Please help me out with the Amazon.co.uk listing too!
> 
> [FREE]
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/deathsworn-arc-martyn-stanley/1120310655
> 
> [NOT FREE!]
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Done/Re-done:-
> 
> T.P. Grish {You're already Free!}
> UltraRob {Wuxia Adventure = Free!}
> Marlo = Done!
> abonje = Done!
> RuthNestvold = Done!
> reneepawlish = Done!
> SB James = Done!
> romance me = {You're alread FREE with Second Son!}
> trublue = Nora Blue Rose = Already FREE!
> MindyWilde = Done!
> LijahPhoenix = Darkness Ahead = Done!
> nikkarina = Bullet List - Done!
> SmartQuant = Done!
> Puzzle = FREE ALREADY!
> Katarina46= ALREADY FREE!
> 
> Thanks in advance for all helping with my Amazon.co.uk listing. I'll continue doing my daily rounds and hopefully we'll all be free soon!


My book is still showing up $1 in the US store, and is only free in the UK. Is it a regional thing? Could a US user look at the US link, and tell me if its free. Thanks


----------



## reneepawlish

Will catch up on everyone, and NOTE that mine went free, thank goodness!  Thanks for all the help!
FWIW, I did email Amazon with links to other places where it's free - it did take them two days to respond but they did price-match, so I would say try a polite email through KDP along with reporting it.


----------



## martyns

T.P. Grish said:


> My book is still showing up $1 in the US store, and is only free in the UK. Is it a regional thing? Could a US user look at the US link, and tell me if its free. Thanks


You have to do each region separate! I have US now, but my UK hasn't taken yet. It needs people to price-match report on Amazon.co.uk, they can do this even if they are USA and get 'Pricing Information Not Available' but you need to do all regions you want to be free in separately!

Hope it helps!


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free.

I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.

*Not free at Amazon: *
http://www.amazon.com/Stock-Trading-Stocks-Beginners-Strategies-ebook/dp/B00KOVMOQS/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1401624887&sr=1-3

*Free at Google Play: *
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Carl_Robertts_Stock_Trading?id=e6BhBAAAQBAJ&hl=en

*Free at iTunes: *
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id914156097

*Free at Barnes & Noble*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stock-trading-carl-robertts/1120260048?ean=2940046257380&itm=1&usri=2940046257380

Thank you for your help and have a great day.


----------



## Navigator

Reported everyone above this post who was not free.

Just realized mine was made free over at the UK. Thanks for the help everyone!!


----------



## T.P. Grish

martyns said:


> You have to do each region separate! I have US now, but my UK hasn't taken yet. It needs people to price-match report on Amazon.co.uk, they can do this even if they are USA and get 'Pricing Information Not Available' but you need to do all regions you want to be free in separately!
> 
> Hope it helps!


It is the US store that is not free on my computer, and I have cleared the cache. I also checked on my phone. I sent price matching notices to the .com US link, and that is the link I gave here. But obviously people here are seeing it as free. I will email Amazon about it. Thanks


----------



## abonje

Congratulations, Martyn!
Glad you're finally FREE on .com! You've been diligent about helping everyone else.

DONE:
- Marlo
- UltraRob
- T.P. Grish

RE-DONE:
- martyns - No pricing info available for me on your .co.uk listing. But I reported anyway!
- SmartQuant

Amazon still hasn't granted me free status - but perhaps TODAY IS THE DAY!

Please help me report, folks.

NOT (YET) FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NCPH7YW/

FREE ON:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/negative-nelly-negative-ned/id916408848?mt=11

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/negative-nelly-negative-ned-bolaji-o/1120323200?ean=2940046149173

Thanks!


----------



## T.P. Grish

Ok just to update, I got a response from Amazon saying it is free on the US store, but because of my region, it is showing up as not free. Thanks everyone.


----------



## LijahPhoenix

Okay all caught up with everyone. Really trying to make this first part in my series go free. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated 

http://www.amazon.com/Darkness-Ahead-Part-Lijah-Phoenix-ebook/dp/B00JH7SSEW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411325465&sr=8-1&keywords=darkness+ahead

And I recently added it free on Google Play along with the other platforms:

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lijah_Phoenix_Darkness_Ahead_Part_1?id=hhyGBAAAQBAJ&hl=en


----------



## martyns

Today's Reports:-

LijahPhoenix = Done!
abonje = Done!
SmartQuant = You are now FREE on Amazon.com - I reported you at .co.uk
T.P. Grish = You are FREE on .com AND .co.uk!
UltraRob = You are now FREE on Amazon.com - I reported you at .co.uk
Marlo = Done!
RuthNestvold = Done!
reneepawlish = You are now FREE on Amazon.com - I reported you at .co.uk
romance me = You are now FREE on Amazon.com - I reported you at .co.uk
trublue = You are Free on both Amazon.com AND .co.uk
MindyWilde = Done!

I am free on Amazon.com now, but I still need help with Amazon.co.uk! Please help!

Free:-

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/deathsworn-arc-martyn-stanley/1120310655

NOT Free - Please report!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## RuthNestvold

Congrats to everyone who's managed to get their books free!

I'm all caught up with everyone now, including the UK folks. Now I still need some help getting the first book of Yseult to go free.

Not free:

Yseult, Part I: 
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Part-I-Two-Women-ebook/dp/B00NFPE1T8/

Free:

iTunes store:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id917430003

B&N: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/yseult-part-i-ruth-nestvold/1120330113?ean=2940046328080&itm=1&usri=2940046328080

Google Play: 
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Ruth_Nestvold_Yseult_Part_1_Two_Women?id=yip_BAAAQBAJ

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rin

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Mirrorfall-Require-Cookie-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00C38RZ5K

Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mirrorfall-grace-mcdermott/1119946353

Thanks ^_^


----------



## D. Zollicoffer

Rin said:


> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Mirrorfall-Require-Cookie-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00C38RZ5K
> 
> Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mirrorfall-grace-mcdermott/1119946353
> 
> Thanks ^_^


It's free now


----------



## AndiAlexander

A little help would be much appreciated! 

NOT FREE (US): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NGUEZ34
NOT FREE (UK): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NGUEZ34

FREE (US): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/exposing-the-billionaire-andi-alexander/1120331934
FREE (US): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id917672646
FREE (US): http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/exposing-the-billionaire-corporate-affairs-book-1
FREE (UK): https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id917672646

{RIN} Free now!
{D. Zollicoffer} Free now!
{martyns} Can't help with UK 
{LijahPhoenix} Free now!
{abonje} Done!
{SmartQuant} Free now!


----------



## reneepawlish

Caught up on people here - good luck!


----------



## MindyWilde

Thank you everybody, my last book went free. I have another one I would appreciate you working on. I just went through the last two pages and it looks like most of the books have gone free. I went ahead and reported the few that are still not free. My title is listed below. Thanks again!

*Amazon (Not Free):*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NN92XFK

*Apple (Free):*






*Google Play (Free):*

https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=d7SJBAAAQBAJ

*Barnes & Noble (Free):*

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/erotic-romance-starter-pack-mindy-wilde/1120362683?ean=2940046292343&itm=1&usri=2940046292343

*Kobo (Free):*

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/erotic-romance-starter-pack


----------



## Gary Anderson

MikeAngel said:


> These free books are worth every penny.


 Ouch.


----------



## jsebiz

Hello! Please help report these two books I have published on Amazon.

Bewitched With Love, Book One: A Carpenter's Wish

Not yet free on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Bewitched-Love-Book-One-Carpenters-ebook/dp/B00LSG0UA0/

Free on
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bewitched-with-love-book-one-jm-cagle/1120322599?ean=2940046264944&itm=1&usri=2940046264944
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/bewitched-with-love-book-one-a-carpenter-s-wish
https://www.draft2digital.com/book/59117

A Search For Love

Not yet free on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Search-Love-J-M-Cagle-ebook/dp/B00MTZ34OI/

Free on
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-search-for-love-jm-cagle/1120167201?ean=2940046320510&itm=1&usri=2940046320510
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-search-for-love-2
https://www.draft2digital.com/book/56772

Thank you. I will return the favor and will report the other books posted.


----------



## jsebiz

Checked the last two pages and reported those books that are not yet free.

DONE
Marlo
abonje
RuthNestvold
AndiAlexander
MindyWilde


----------



## MindyWilde

jsebiz said:


> Checked the last two pages and reported those books that are not yet free.
> 
> DONE
> Marlo
> abonje
> RuthNestvold
> AndiAlexander
> MindyWilde


Favor returned


----------



## abonje

Hey Renee - Looks like you're free!
CONGRATULATIONS!! WAHOOOO!

I hope it was in time for your BookBub promo (although BB tends to not like Permafree?)

Question - what are the best places for promoting one's permafree books?

Or is everyone doing well just with organic traffic?

Thanks...


----------



## abonje

I'm still working on pushing my book to permafree status. It's been over a week.
Help me get it over the hump today!

Please help me report it:

NOT (YET) FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NCPH7YW/

FREE ON:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/negative-nelly-negative-ned/id916408848?mt=11

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/negative-nelly-negative-ned-bolaji-o/1120323200?ean=2940046149173

NOW FREE:
- renee pawlish (YOU'RE NOW FREE!!! WOO-HOOO!)
- romance me (YOU'RE NOW FREE!!! WOO-HOOO!)
- trublue (YOU'RE NOW FREE!!! WOO-HOOO!)
- martyns (YOU'RE NOW FREE!!! WOO-HOOO!)

Anyone else who still needs help, let me know.

THANKS!!


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free. 

I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.

*Not free at Amazon: *
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00KOVMOQS
https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00KOVMOQS
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00KOVMOQS
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00KOVMOQS

*Free at Google Play: *
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Carl_Robertts_Stock_Trading?id=e6BhBAAAQBAJ&hl=en

*Free at iTunes: *
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id914156097

*Free at Barnes & Noble*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stock-trading-carl-robertts/1120260048?ean=2940046257380&itm=1&usri=2940046257380

Thank you for your help and have a great day.


----------



## AndiAlexander

I'm working on catching up with everyone again who isn't free.

{abonje} Done
{SmartQuant} Can't help with UK... Sorry 
{MindyWilde} Done
{jsebiz} Done
{RuthNestvold} Done

Everyone else is showing up as free.

Still need help with mine.

NOT FREE (US): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NGUEZ34
NOT FREE (UK): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NGUEZ34

FREE (US): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/exposing-the-billionaire-andi-alexander/1120331934
FREE (US): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id917672646
FREE (US): http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/exposing-the-billionaire-corporate-affairs-book-1
FREE (UK): https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id917672646

Thanks!!


----------



## reneepawlish

Caught up on folks - abonje, on BB I don't know.  I didn't think they'd take it because it only has two reviews but they did.  I've given up on trying to figure out what BB thinks...


----------



## jsebiz

Reported again the books that are not yet free on Amazon

DONE
abonje
RuthNestvold
Andi Alexander
MindyWilde


----------



## MindyWilde

Friday update!  Hit all of those still not free.  Enjoy your weekend!!!


----------



## Maddie_K

I have a short story I'm trying to get free on Amazon.

Here is the amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/Lady-Numbers-Lawn-Madison-Keller-ebook/dp/B00NUUO6RK

Here are the free links:

Barnes and Noble - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/lady-numbers-vs-the-lawn?store=allproducts&keyword=lady+numbers+vs+the+lawn

Smashwords - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/249890

Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yseult, Part 1 still isn't free, grrr.  So I have to keep trying! Here are the links for tattling on me:

Not free:

Yseult, Part I: 
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Part-I-Two-Women-ebook/dp/B00NFPE1T8/

Free:

iTunes store:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id917430003

B&N: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/yseult-part-i-ruth-nestvold/1120330113?ean=2940046328080&itm=1&usri=2940046328080

Google Play: 
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Ruth_Nestvold_Yseult_Part_1_Two_Women?id=yip_BAAAQBAJ

Thank you all in advance! I will keep telling on folks as they post.


----------



## abonje

Hey hey friends!

My last book FINALLY hit permafree status - after about 10 days!
wahooo!!! 50+ downloads (purchases) today!
---

Could you help me get my next book, "The Super Z Formula", to permafree status?
Please report to Amazon.

FREE:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/super-z-formula-book-1-double/id924254096?mt=11

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/Super-Formula-Book-Double-Trouble-ebook/dp/B008S5SWHM/ref=la_B0090UQ7GM_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1412035557&sr=1-3

Thank you!

I just reported on:
RuthNestvold
FlowersFang
AndiAlexander

Let's do it!


----------



## Dmotley

Hi Everyone!

I reported a lower price for a first book of a serial twice but it still isn't free on Amazon. Perhaps they just ignore reports submitted from my account or IP address. Please help 

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N34HACQ

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id921419287

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/brave-episode-one-the-color-of-rage-melissa-shaw/1120377642?ean=2940046312423&itm=1&usri=2940046312423

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alan Spade

Hi Everyone,

@Dmotley: I've done what you suggested with your ebook.

Would you and others do the same for mine? I intend it to be a permafree, but for the moment, Amazon.com didn't pricematch:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/brief-history-Ardalia-Alan-Spade-ebook/dp/B00IO2FXX0/
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-brief-history-of-ardalia-alan-spade/1120378302?ean=2940046181425


----------



## Dmotley

@Alan Spade: thank you! I just did the same for you.

BTW. How many people have to report a lower price for Zon to pricematch it?


----------



## wezelrox

A favor please if you could could report this to Amazon for a price change to free.

*Amazon 2.99*
http://www.amazon.com/TIGER-Darkness-Contemporary-Adventure-Thrillers-ebook/dp/B00K25IMZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412281251&sr=8-1&keywords=tiger+shaolin+darkness

*Free at Kobo*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/tiger-21

*Free at iTunes*
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/tiger/id906811367?mt=11

*Free at Barnes and Noble*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tiger-wesley-robert-lowe/1120077995?ean=2940046318357

Thanking in advance.

Wes


----------



## jsebiz

Please help me make my eBook "A Search for Love" perma free on Amazon.

Not yet free on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Search-Love-J-M-Cagle-ebook/dp/B00MTZ34OI/

Free on Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Draft2Digital
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-search-for-love-jm-cagle/1120167201?ean=2940046320510&itm=1&usri=2940046320510
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-search-for-love-2
https://www.draft2digital.com/book/56772

Thank you.


----------



## jsebiz

Reported the following  

FlowersFang
RuthNestvold
AlanSpade


----------



## amyates

Got everybody not yet free on the last couple of pages and just thought I'd give the thread a bump. Hopefully that get a few more reports for everyone. Best of luck.


----------



## 69959

Not free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ADWBNDS/

Free on:
Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Stacy_Claflin_Deception_The_Transformed_1?id=eNdVAgAAQBAJ&hl=en
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/deception-the-transformed-1/id659478317?mt=11
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/deception-36

Was free on Nook, but now is not again??

Will go and report others in the thread. Thanks all!


----------



## Maddie_K

amyates said:


> Got everybody not yet free on the last couple of pages and just thought I'd give the thread a bump. Hopefully that get a few more reports for everyone. Best of luck.


Thanks for reporting my book, everyone. Still not free. I actually had someone buy it the other day. I hope they weren't disappointed it was only 5000 words long. Bumping this again, and reported everyone's on here


----------



## Janet L

A friend directed me here for help getting my ebook's price changed to free on Amazon. Not quite sure how this all works. It's been free on Smashwords & B&N for awhile, and I've reported the free price a couple of times myself, but nothing happens.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/Ivy-League-Janet-Loftis?keyword=Ivy+League+Janet+Loftis&store=ebook

http://www.amazon.com/Ivy-League-Janet-Loftis-ebook/dp/B00MF0L68S

Thanks much


----------



## Dmotley

I requested reporting my book free earlier here but nothing happened. Anyone had luck in price matching a book during last 30 days? I seems to me Amazon forces us to join KDP Select. Amazon won, I removed my book from all stores outside Amazon and enrolled KDPS. Will see what happens during next 90 days and try perma-free model again.


----------



## travelinged

Janet L said:


> A friend directed me here for help getting my ebook's price changed to free on Amazon. Not quite sure how this all works. It's been free on Smashwords & B&N for awhile, and I've reported the free price a couple of times myself, but nothing happens.
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/Ivy-League-Janet-Loftis?keyword=Ivy+League+Janet+Loftis&store=ebook
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ivy-League-Janet-Loftis-ebook/dp/B00MF0L68S
> 
> Thanks much


I just reported it Janet. If nothing happens, make sure you email customer support and mention it.


----------



## reneepawlish

Caught up on reporting - good luck everyone!


----------



## 69959

Reported all non-free's in the last two pages. Still waiting on mine.


----------



## jenminkman

Reported Stacy and Janet again. Could someone help me out with this one? 

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9J74VS

Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jocelyn_Han_Make_You_See_Stars?id=sJVmAgAAQBAJ

and: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/make-you-see-stars-jocelyn-han/1117691928?ean=2940148844648

BTW, price-matching still works. I had a book accidentally pricematched three weeks ago. (they matched it to a free reading sample  )


----------



## Amber Rose

jenminkman said:


> Reported Stacy and Janet again. Could someone help me out with this one?
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9J74VS


I see it as free...


----------



## 69959

jenminkman said:


> Reported Stacy and Janet again. Could someone help me out with this one?
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9J74VS
> 
> Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jocelyn_Han_Make_You_See_Stars?id=sJVmAgAAQBAJ
> 
> and: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/make-you-see-stars-jocelyn-han/1117691928?ean=2940148844648
> 
> BTW, price-matching still works. I had a book accidentally pricematched three weeks ago. (they matched it to a free reading sample  )


Thanks for reporting. Looks like you're free now!


----------



## 69959

I'm free now too! Thanks everyone!


----------



## BrentKnowles

Hi.

I have had a short story that should be free and I've been reporting it for a few years with no luck. As I've migrated my account to Canada I don't know how to actually check the price but I'm assuming it is still not-free given that nobody ever downloads it 

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Monastery-Sabriel-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0052OJAZ0
BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-monastery-brent-knowles/1104361252?ean=2940011399411
Itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/the-monastery/id450439941?mt=11

Thank you for help.

(I've also went through some of the previous posts, especially those with Canadian books tagged. And if there's a tool or something I could use to check the US price that would be fantastic)


----------



## ledux

Hi,

Please help make my book free 

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MT2YQIO
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/youtube-for-business-liudas-butkus/1120481674?ean=2940046211832


----------



## 69959

A group of us Kboarders have a box set we want to make perma-free.

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Paranormal-featuring-vampires-werewolves-mermaids-ebook/dp/B00OGKNBX8

Free: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Christine_Pope_The_Paranormal_13_13_free_books_fea?id=rSi3BAAAQBAJ&hl=en


----------



## 69959

ledux said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help make my book free
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MT2YQIO
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/youtube-for-business-liudas-butkus/1120481674?ean=2940046211832


Your B&N link doesn't work.


----------



## ledux

Stacy Claflin said:


> Your B&N link doesn't work.


It does work for me...

P.S. I placed feedback for your book.


----------



## meh

I could use some help getting one of my titles free on Amazon--it's been doing very well at the other sites, so hopefully that helps!

The Bitch Brigade
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Bitch-Brigade-J-T-Hall-ebook/dp/B00CYTYOLQ/

Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-bitch-brigade-jt-hall/1115409349?ean=2940044550445
AllRomanceEbooks: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-thebitchbrigade-1640274-352.html
Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/J_T_Hall_The_Bitch_Brigade?id=huJZBAAAQBAJ

Thanks!


----------



## 69959

ledux said:


> It does work for me...
> 
> P.S. I placed feedback for your book.


The link works now for me too! I reported all on this page.


----------



## BrentKnowles

judygoodwin said:


> I could use some help getting one of my titles free on Amazon--it's been doing very well at the other sites, so hopefully that helps!
> 
> The b*tch Brigade
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/b*tch-Brigade-J-T-Hall-ebook/dp/B00CYTYOLQ/
> 
> Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-b*tch-brigade-jt-hall/1115409349?ean=2940044550445
> AllRomanceEbooks: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-theb*tchbrigade-1640274-352.html
> Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/J_T_Hall_The_b*tch_Brigade?id=huJZBAAAQBAJ
> 
> Thanks!


Done (once I figured out the missing letter


----------



## meh

lol!  Ah, those sneaky filters ...
yes, please to all, change the * to an "I" in all the links I gave.


----------



## J.B.

I have a question.

If I have a book in B&N and I make it free, what happens if I later take it out of B&N?

Will Amazon raise the price?

If they don't, can I put the back into Select again and get KU borrows even if the price remains at Zero?


----------



## reneepawlish

Caught up on folks - good luck!


----------



## ledux

JullesBurn said:


> I have a question.
> 
> If I have a book in B&N and I make it free, what happens if I later take it out of B&N?
> 
> Will Amazon raise the price?
> 
> If they don't, can I put the back into Select again and get KU borrows even if the price remains at Zero?


I don't think it will work the other way around, the price will probably remain at free.

How could you get borrows if the price is free?


----------



## J.B.

ledux said:


> I don't think it will work the other way around, the price will probably remain at free.
> 
> How could you get borrows if the price is free?


I've had borrows on my book when it's been free under KU. I guess, if the customer clicks the wrong BUY BOX?


----------



## Chrysta Euria

Need help on this one
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ON748HM NOT FREE

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/485742 FREE


----------



## loriconnelly

I could use some help getting a short story free on Amazon 

It's not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Witch-Chance-Lori-Connelly-ebook/dp/B00OMG2XSU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1413598217&sr=8-4&keywords=lori+connelly

But it is free
Here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/484366
Here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-witch-by-chance
Here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-witch-by-chance/id930709337?mt=11

Thank you ^_^


----------



## S.H.

loriconnelly said:


> I could use some help getting a short story free on Amazon
> 
> It's not free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Witch-Chance-Lori-Connelly-ebook/dp/B00OMG2XSU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1413598217&sr=8-4&keywords=lori+connelly
> 
> But it is free
> Here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/484366
> Here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-witch-by-chance
> Here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-witch-by-chance/id930709337?mt=11
> 
> Thank you ^_^





hoangvu71 said:


> Need help on this one
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ON748HM NOT FREE
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/485742 FREE


Done and done


----------



## loriconnelly

Thank you SH


----------



## S.H.

Hope everyone can help me out here.

Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OMPR24G

Frees!
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/S_H_Stuart_Meeting_with_The_Auctioneer_The_Auction?id=qrvcBAAAQBAJ&hl=en
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/485716
http://www.inktera.com/store/title/2b165562-35f3-4461-a48a-dfe929d18818

Thanks


----------



## James Calbraith

Frustratingly, Amazon decided to ignore my permafree once again! Please help!

Not free:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FS5RPC/

Free:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-shadow-of-black-wings
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/485990


----------



## loriconnelly

James & S.H. - Done & Done


----------



## reweber1965

Hello all,

Can you all please report me, details below:

FREE AT:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11

NOT FREE AT:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00AWELPNU

I've already reported everybody not free from the last couple of pages.

Thanks


----------



## MikeDavidson

reweber1965 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can you all please report me, details below:
> 
> FREE AT:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926
> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
> 
> NOT FREE AT:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWELPNU
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AWELPNU
> http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00AWELPNU
> 
> I've already reported everybody not free from the last couple of pages.
> 
> Thanks


Done.


----------



## Steve W.

If anyone has a moment, could you please report my book as free?

The book in question is this one :
http://amzn.com/B00CA3JQYG

It is free here:

iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/glimpse/id677569105?mt=11

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/glimpse-7

GooglePlay : https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Steven_Whibley_Glimpse?id=j6VKAgAAQBAJ

Thanks a lot guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Randall Wood

My turn! My turn!

Hey guys, I'm hopping on the permafree wagon with my first novel, CLOSURE.

Its here at the Zon. http://www.amazon.com/Closure-Jack-Randall-1-Wood-ebook/dp/B00ASCJP10/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1413981938&sr=1-1&keywords=closure+randall+wood

and FREE here at

B&N -http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/closure-randall-wood/1016297150?ean=2940046229974

Apple-https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/closure/id666106063?mt=11

Kobo-http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/closure

If you could report me that would be great. (I checked and it looks like we're caught up to this point.)

Thanks!


----------



## Livia

Me too, please. 

Here's the book:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OI1P9R6

Here's where it's free:
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/slain-livia-harper/1120564108?ean=2940046231670
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/slain-extended-sampler
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/slain-extended-sampler/id930221209?mt=11

Randall, I have reported yours. Looks like everyone else is taken care of.

Thanks all!


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free.

I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.

*Not free at Amazon: *
http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Training-Strategic-Well-Trained-Obedient-ebook/dp/B00N6HPK8Q/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1409580383&sr=1-6

*Free at Google Play: *
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Michael_Kenssington_Dog_Training?id=YGXYBAAAQBAJ

*Free at iTunes: *
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id930959422

*Free at Barnes & Noble*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dog-training-michael-kenssington/1120581987?ean=2940046305142&itm=1&usri=2940046305142

Thank you for your help and have a great day.


----------



## ravenkult

Hook me up!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Transmogrify-Staring-into-Abyss-sneak-ebook/dp/B00C127648

Free on Kobo: http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/transmogrify/9781497744738-item.html


----------



## irishimbas

Hi
I'm a newbie to this board but I've been trying to get a book free on Amazon since March this year so any help would be appreciated. The book (Fionn: The Stalking Silence) is here:

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Fionn-Stalking-Silence-Cumhal-Series-ebook/dp/B00IVZD6CK/ref=pd_sim_b_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=0BQMKQ5WWMGCZ37ZY266

Free:
Kobo:http://store.kobobooks.com/en-nz/books/Fionn-The-Stalking-Silence/Kht_99nRdUWrfjaEVZ57rg?MixID=Kht_99nRdUWrfjaEVZ57rg&PageNumber=1 
Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fionn-brian-osullivan/1118904108?ean=2940045756662
Apple:https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fionn-defence-of-rath-bladhma/id840271574?mt=11

Thanks very much.


----------



## trublue

Wow, have not been here in awhile. I will report you guys above me. Here is my info and thanks!

NOT FREE HERE:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42

FREE HERE:

B&N UK
http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/guardians-the-girl-the-guardians-series-book-1-by-lola-stvil/9781498972734

iTunes

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/guardians-the-girl/id890745027?mt=11

Amazon US

http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-Girl-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B006VRXR42/ref=pd_sim_kstore_15


----------



## MikeDavidson

Kward, Trublue. I'm seeing your books as free already in the US store. 

I'm bored at 4am here so I reported for the last several people. I hope it helps!


----------



## reweber1965

MikeDavidson said:


> Done.





reweber1965 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can you all please report me, details below:
> 
> FREE AT:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926
> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
> 
> NOT FREE AT:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWELPNU
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AWELPNU
> http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00AWELPNU
> 
> I've already reported everybody not free from the last couple of pages.
> 
> Thanks


Hello all.

Thanks to everybody has reported me. I'm now free on Amazon.com, but not on .CO.UK and CA. Can somebody please report those again,

Cheers


----------



## martyns

I'm back!

I seem to have lost perma-free in the UK!

Can you help? The US site is still okay, but I've lost perma-free status in the UK.

Book address for reporting :- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Link to use to report:- http://prod-uk.nook.com/gb/ebooks/deathsworn-arc-the-last-dragon-slayer-by-martyn-stanley/2940046140040

I will scroll up and see if I can get some reporting done for all!



Thanks!

Martyn

*edit
Steve ! = Already Free
reweber1965 = reported
kward = reported
trublue = reported
irishimbas = reported
ravenkult = reported
SmartQuant = reported
Livia = reported
Randall Wood = reported
James Calbraith = reported
S.H. = already Free!
S.H. (Witch by chance) = reported
Chrysta Euria = Smashwords link broken 

Anyone still need reporting - say so after this thread and I'll do another round of reports later or tomorrow! Thanks! And best of luck.


----------



## irishimbas

Martyn, I reported yours. Hopefully that'll sort it out.


----------



## jsebiz

Hello! Please help me make my book perma free on Amazon.

A Search For Love

Not yet free on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Search-Love-J-M-Cagle-ebook/dp/B00MTZ34OI/

Free on
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-search-for-love-jm-cagle/1120167201?ean=2940046320510&itm=1&usri=2940046320510
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-search-for-love-2
https://www.draft2digital.com/book/56772

Thank you. I will return the favor and will report the other books posted.


----------



## jsebiz

Done reporting the following on Amazon 

Randall Wood
Livia
Smart Quant
ravenkult
irishimbas


----------



## martyns

I'm still not free again on Amazon.co.uk

Free-

http://prod-uk.nook.com/gb/ebooks/deathsworn-arc-the-last-dragon-slayer-by-martyn-stanley/2940046140040

Please report here:-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Reported: -

Jsebiz (Search for Love) Reported!
Mike Davidson (Star Agency) = Already Free!
Kwards (Clone ?) = Already Free
Trueblue (Guardians) = ALready Free!
Irishimbas (Fion) = Reported!
RavenKult (Transmogfirify) = Reported!
SmartQuant (Dog Training 1) = Reported!
RandallWood = Reported!
SteveQ (Glimpse) = Already Free!
reweber(StarAgency) = Already Free!

If I missed anyone, or anyone still needs a report, post after this one. Please report mine for me!

Thanks!

Martyn


----------



## MikeDavidson

I reported the last couple who I haven't yet. Hope it helps!


----------



## Geoff North

Hi everyone - I've pulled a first book in a series out of Select and made it free again on a few other sites. Sure would be nice if a few folks reported it! I shall go back in this thread and do likewise!

The book is Thawed (CRYERS Part 1) and can be found on Amazon here: http://tinyurl.com/qgudhos

It is free here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/thawed

and here: http://www.inktera.com/store/title/f1b218f3-09ff-499e-be31-2591cf5b91ca

Thank you!


----------



## MikeDavidson

got it Geoff! anyone else? I'm reporting right now for those who want it.


----------



## jsebiz

Kindly report my book it is still not yet free on Amazon

A Search For Love

Not yet free on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Search-Love-J-M-Cagle-ebook/dp/B00MTZ34OI/

Free on
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-search-for-love-jm-cagle/1120167201?ean=2940046320510&itm=1&usri=2940046320510
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-search-for-love-2
https://www.draft2digital.com/book/56772

Thank you. I will return the favor and will report the other books posted.


----------



## martyns

I'm still not Free on Amazon.co.uk! Please help!

Free-

http://prod-uk.nook.com/gb/ebooks/deathsworn-arc-the-last-dragon-slayer-by-martyn-stanley/2940046140040

Please report here:-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Reported: -

Jsebiz (Search for Love) Reported! (Again!)
Irishimbas (Fion) = Reported!
RavenKult (Transmogfirify) = Reported!
SmartQuant (Dog Training 1) = Reported!
RandallWood = Reported!

Geoff - I reported you too!

Thanks all!

Martyn

If I missed anyone, or anyone still needs a report, post after this one. Please report mine for me!

Thanks!

Martyn


----------



## jsebiz

Reported the following:

martyns
Geoff North
Livia
Smart Quant
ravenhult
irishimbas


----------



## Brian Olsen

Hello all! I've reported all of the not-yet-free US books - I'll do the UK and Canada books when I get home (can't sign in to foreign Amazon from work).

In the meantime, I'm trying to make my first book, Alan Lennox and the Temp Job of Doom, free, and any reportings would well appreciated!

It's here, not free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DLJDRU2

And it's here, free:

Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940046307795
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/alan-lennox-and-the-temp-job-of-doom
iTunes: 



Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Brian_Olsen_Alan_Lennox_and_the_Temp_Job_of_Doom?id=fBreAwAAQBAJ

Thanks!


----------



## 77071

If anyone has the time, I would appreciate it greatly!! :-D 

paid:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ERBKBYI

free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-keeper-hollis-shiloh/1119580000?ean=9781498944571

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-keeper/id881126292?mt=11

http://www.inktera.com/store/title/c48e025f-b2cb-4ca9-9afb-0c155132b89d

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-keeper-35


----------



## martyns

I'm still not Free on Amazon.co.uk! Please help!

Free-

http://prod-uk.nook.com/gb/ebooks/deathsworn-arc-the-last-dragon-slayer-by-martyn-stanley/2940046140040

Please report here:-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Reported: -

HSh = Reported x 5 !
Brian Olsen = Reported x 5 !
jsebiz = Reported x 5 !
Geoff North = Reported x 5 !
reweber1965 = Free Everywhere!
kward = already free!

Thanks all!

Martyn

If I missed anyone, or anyone still needs a report, post after this one. Please report mine for me!

Thanks!

Martyn


----------



## amyates

Got everyone not yet free. Thread bump. Good luck all!


----------



## AboutLastNight

EDIT: Free now.


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free.

I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.

*Not free at Amazon: *
http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Training-Strategic-Well-Trained-Obedient-ebook/dp/B00N6HPK8Q/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1409580383&sr=1-6

*Free at Google Play: *
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Michael_Kenssington_Dog_Training?id=YGXYBAAAQBAJ

*Free at iTunes: *
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id930959422

*Free at Barnes & Noble*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dog-training-michael-kenssington/1120581987?ean=2940046305142&itm=1&usri=2940046305142

Thank you for your help and have a great day.


----------



## AboutLastNight

I reported the following as free:

Geoff North
jsebiz
HSh
SmartQuant

(Also, bump)


----------



## JackWrites

Hi! I would like my book to be free on Amazon. Here's the info for anyone who is willing to help report it:

amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Color-Greed-Raja-Williams-Mystery-ebook/dp/B008OIB73E/

free here:

barnes and noble:http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-color-of-greed-jack-thompson/1112411357?ean=2940044750494&isbn=2940148598718

kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/the-color-of-greed-raja-williams-series-book-1/eI839mP8pUSV-uSB-4qlEg?MixID=eI839mP8pUSV-uSB-4qlEg&PageNumber=1

itunes/apple bookstore: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/co...t to report other people's books.
Thanks. :)


----------



## ledux

Reported this last page 

My book still doesn't become free, please report it 

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MT2YQIO

Barnes and noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/youtube-for-business-liudas-butkus/1120481674?ean=2940046211832


----------



## P.D.Roberts

Hey guys!

I've reported to Kindle some of the above posts to be price matched and I'm hoping you guys can repay the favour.

The Amazon Paid Links.

Uk - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chromozone-Part-One-Sinister-D-Roberts-ebook/dp/B00P0B12A6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1415117257&sr=8-2&keywords=chromozone

US - http://www.amazon.com/Chromozone-Part-One-Sinister-D-Roberts-ebook/dp/B00P0B12A6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415117317&sr=8-1&keywords=CHROMOZONE

Links to free book.

B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/chromozone-part-one-pd-roberts/1120656385?ean=2940046371758

ibooks - https://t.co/RBGmPgEbm9

Thank you guys, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## lzkemp

Hey everyone!! I'm in the middle of a blog tour for my new series (Nov-Dec) and Amazon has still refused to price match! If anyone could inform them about the links below I would really appreciate it! I'm currently working through the list in reverse so thanks in advance to everyone who repays the favor!
Amazon link for The Girl In Between: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NQL0LRC/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=18ARF7SKZRZK732PBH5C&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846

Links where the novel is currently free:
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-girl-in-between-laekan-zea-kemp/1120421881?ean=2940046377927
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-girl-in-between
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Laekan_Zea_Kemp_The_Girl_In_Between?id=3-8hBQAAQBAJ
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/479396


----------



## Livia

Hi all,

Went through and reported:

Geoff North
Jsebiz
Hsh
SmartQuant
JackWrites
ledux
P.D. Roberts
romance me

My book STILL isn't free after a couple of weeks in this thread. Mind throwing me a little love and reporting it?

Not free here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OI1P9R6

Free here:
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/slain-livia-harper/1120564108?ean=2940046231670
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/slain-extended-sampler
Apple: 




Thanks all!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Hi there!
I would really appreciate the help making this one free on Amazon US and UK. I'll work on reporting free the past couple pages. Thank you!!

*Not free at Amazon US: *
http://www.amazon.com/When-Girlfriends-Chase-Dreams-ebook/dp/B00BXQN8P4

*Not free at Amazon UK:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/When-Girlfriends-Chase-Dreams-Savannah-ebook/dp/B00BXQN8P4

*Currently Free at:*
*Barnes & Noble:* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/when-girlfriends-chase-dreams-savannah-page/1115851584?ean=2940046379617
*Nook UK:* http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/when-girlfriends-chase-dreams-by-savannah-page/2940046379617
*iTunes:* https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/when-girlfriends-chase-dreams/id666442923?mt=11
*Kobo:* http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/When-Girlfriends-Chase-Dreams
*Google Play:* https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=DpQeBQAAQBAJ
*Smashwords:* https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/489064


----------



## alsentan

I could use some help!

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P8HRV48
Free: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/490648


----------



## S.R. Booth

Will you report mine too, please? I'll report the others on this page. Thanks!

Not free:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ED0YZ6I/ref=rdr_ext_sb_ti_hist_2

Free here:
http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/the-secret-the-scinegue-series-1-by-sr-booth/2940046325010

EDIT: 11/11/14 It's free! It's free!  Thanks so much.


----------



## wezelrox

I could use a little help please. Amazon suddenly changed the cost of my permafree and I have a promotion set for tomorrow.

AMAZON - not free
http://www.amazon.com/TIGER-Darkness-Wesley-Robert-Lowe-ebook/dp/B00K25IMZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415548349&sr=8-1&keywords=tiger+shaolin+darkness

FREE 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/tiger/id906811367?mt=11

FREE
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tiger-wesley-robert-lowe/1120077995?ean=2940046318357

Many thanks - I will reciprocate with above


----------



## S.R. Booth

wezelrox said:


> I could use a little help please. Amazon suddenly changed the cost of my permafree and I have a promotion set for tomorrow.
> 
> AMAZON - not free
> http://www.amazon.com/TIGER-Darkness-Wesley-Robert-Lowe-ebook/dp/B00K25IMZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415548349&sr=8-1&keywords=tiger+shaolin+darkness
> 
> I just checked and yours is back to free!
> 
> FREE
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/tiger/id906811367?mt=11
> 
> FREE
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tiger-wesley-robert-lowe/1120077995?ean=2940046318357
> 
> Many thanks - I will reciprocate with above


I just checked and it is already free again!


----------



## mikeycampling

Hi - I just asked kdp to make mine free and they did it very quickly. I put copies of the email exchange in this post on my blog:

http://mikeycampling.com/making-ebook-permafree-amazon/

Hope that helps a few people.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Thanks for the help, everyone!
I've reported everyone since my last post as well as the past 3 pages. Many of you are already free. 

Amazon US has made mine free but the UK, after 3 days of being free almost the instant I reported free, went back to reg. price. Would much appreciate the help for the UK listing.

Thanks!

*Not free at Amazon UK:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/When-Girlfriends-Chase-Dreams-Savannah-ebook/dp/B00BXQN8P4

*Currently Free at:*
*Barnes & Noble:* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/when-girlfriends-chase-dreams-savannah-page/1115851584?ean=2940046379617
*Nook UK:* http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/when-girlfriends-chase-dreams-by-savannah-page/2940046379617
*iTunes UK:* https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/when-girlfriends-chase-dreams/id666442923?mt=11
*Kobo:* http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/When-Girlfriends-Chase-Dreams
*Google Play:* https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=DpQeBQAAQBAJ
*Smashwords:* https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/489064


----------



## JTCochrane

I went back a couple of pages and submitted everyone who wasn't free.

Good Luck.


----------



## Peter Ravlich

Hi all,

It looks like everyone knows the drill by now - I'd appreciate any help in making my vol. 1 perma-free, as below. I'll go through and report the last couple of pages while I'm here.

Amazon (not free): http://www.amazon.com/Holier-Than-Thou-Fallen-Shepherd-ebook/dp/B00MB13VS4/

Free at:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/holier-than-thou-peter-john-ravlich/1120697015
iBook:


----------



## Jamie Maltman

If you report this one, you're helping 23 authors, since it's a short story anthology in Engine World (The Dream Engine), of steampunky variations.

Amazon (not free):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P2FZQF2

Others FREE:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id939247945
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940046295313
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781502248329

I'll get the gang helping report yours too. Should be a help.


----------



## DaniO

I'm trying to get the following free on Amazon and Amazon UK. If you have time, please report them for me. I would appreciate your help and have reported the ones that are still not free - although many of them now are 

NOT FREE
Amazon: http://amzn.com/B009SG3E46
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009SG3E46

FREE Links
iTunes US: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/desire-1/id854642078?mt=11
Kobo UK: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/desire-1-1

Thank you


----------



## SmartQuant

Thanks to those of you who were kind enough to help make my book free!

Just reported every book on this page so I'm all caught with everyone again.


----------



## alsentan

Since Amazon doesn't price match smashwords, I am reposting.

FREE: http://tinyurl.com/ledx9fz (had to use tinyurl because of profanity filter)

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P8HRV48

Thanks for your time!


----------



## sandyloyd

Need help making my book Free on Amazon UK.

Amazon UK - Not free: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008OYT28A?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

iBooks free in the UK: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/winter-interlude/id796672895?mt=11

Thanks. I will report all the books on the page that aren't free.
Sandy


----------



## waldeneffect

I reported everyone on this page (although that sounds a bit ominous as I type it....). If you don't mind reporting mine in exchange, I'd appreciate it!

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Working-Chicken-Anna-Hess-ebook/dp/B004YQVLKO/

Free: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-working-chicken-anna-hess/1119733470?ean=2940046006667
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-working-chicken

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jsebiz

Please help me make my book perma free on Amazon
Not yet free on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Shroud-Darkness-Book-One-Dark-ebook/dp/B00NVHO1VS/

Free on Barnes and Nobles/Kobo/Draft2Digital
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shroud-of-darkness-book-one-dc-chagnon/1120399895?ean=2940046255126&itm=1&usri=2940046255126
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shroud-of-darkness-book-one-in-the-dark
https://draft2digital.com/book/61459

Thank you and will certainly return the favor.


----------



## jsebiz

Reported the following on Amazon 
ledux
pd roberts
romance me
livia
alsentan
Peter Ravlich
Sandy Lord
Walden Effect


----------



## Peter Ravlich

Thanks jsebiz - just came back and returned the favour.


----------



## jsebiz

Reported the following books today

pdroberts
romance me
livia
alsentan
Peter Ravlich
walden effect

Thank you as well for those who have reported my book at Amazon.


----------



## Guest

Hi all, I'm seeking a price match for Mr. Ruins, here's the link not free- http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Ruins-Thriller-Sonata-Book-ebook/dp/B00MEI2BWQ

Free on google- https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Michael_John_Grist_Mr_Ruins?id=djErBQAAQBAJ

Free on kobo- http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mr-ruins

From page 179 I reported first half page free-

Chromozone
The girl Imbetween - looks to already be free
Lore
Slain
Right-hearted - looks to be free
Girlfriends Chase Dreams- free
Nikki-Nosh
Tiger- free

I will amend post once it goes free to save others time. Thanks!!


----------



## Sharlow

So I'm wondering. Is having a free leader into a series still working for people now, or would you say this tactic is slowing down in it's usefulness?


----------



## altyler

All, I am hoping to make the first in this series free in anticipation of the release of the second book in the series (I'll be putting it up tomorrow--yay!). Your help is greatly appreciated. I'll look back a few pages and see if anyone else is still in need of help, and I'll visit this thread in thread in the future to continue paying it forward.

Thanks!

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Spider-Catcher-Redemption-Book-ebook/dp/B00LKYBWHA/

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-spider-catcher/id783268053?mt=11
Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-spider-catcher-al-tyler/1117746256?ean=2940045501095


----------



## johnlmonk

Hello, hoping to make "Kick" permafree on Amazon 

Amazon link:
http://amzn.com/B00DSPPTA0

Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/kick/id942369059?mt=11
Google:
http://books.google.com/books/about?id=Q5NqBQAAQBAJ
Inktera/Foundry:
http://www.inktera.com/store/title/66cb5832-9a35-42ef-9a35-a87522cb3533
Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/kick-8

Thanks for any and all help folks, and I will now submit a bunch for various folks now...


----------



## johnlmonk

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported Mr. Ruins, Kick, and Spider Catcher.
> 
> I was wondering: how do I make a story on Barnes & Noble free? I looked around for a price-matching link, but didn't see one. I'd like to make Buddy perma-free across all outlets, but it's only free on Kobo right now. Anyway, here are the relevant links:
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Buddy-Jeff-Tanyard-ebook/dp/B00ME4EDBC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1407135335&sr=1-1
> 
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/buddy-9/sRX6tA_-fEW2OFpS9xvE-A?MixID=sRX6tA_-fEW2OFpS9xvE-A&PageNumber=1
> 
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/buddy-jeff-tanyard/1120738371?ean=2940150329522
> 
> Thanks, everyone.


Jeff -- done. Don't forget to send Amazon a note. Choose "account" then "other." 

Note: mine went free this morning. Thanks all.


----------



## RuthNestvold

I haven't tried for a while to get Amazon to price match Yseult, Part 1, so it's about time I gave it another shot.

Not free:

Yseult, Part I: 
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Part-I-Two-Women-ebook/dp/B00NFPE1T8/

Free:

iTunes store:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id917430003

B&N: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/yseult-part-i-ruth-nestvold/1120330113?ean=2940046328080&itm=1&usri=2940046328080

Google Play: 
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Ruth_Nestvold_Yseult_Part_1_Two_Women?id=yip_BAAAQBAJ

I will now go back three pages and tattle on everyone whose book still isn't free. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## TheWriter

RuthNestvold said:


> I haven't tried for a while to get Amazon to price match Yseult, Part 1, so it's about time I gave it another shot.
> 
> Not free:
> 
> Yseult, Part I:
> http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Part-I-Two-Women-ebook/dp/B00NFPE1T8/
> 
> Free:
> 
> iTunes store:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id917430003
> 
> B&N:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/yseult-part-i-ruth-nestvold/1120330113?ean=2940046328080&itm=1&usri=2940046328080
> 
> Google Play:
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Ruth_Nestvold_Yseult_Part_1_Two_Women?id=yip_BAAAQBAJ
> 
> I will now go back three pages and tattle on everyone whose book still isn't free. Thanks in advance for your help!


Done.


----------



## TheWriter

Not Free:

Chronicles Of Kilix
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O6JPY84/

Free:

iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id926082086

Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/chronicles-of-kilix

Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/T_K_Chapin_Chronicles_Of_Kilix?id=MpLDBAAAQBAJ&hl=en


----------



## ElHawk

Hoping to get a hand setting The Sekhmet Bed permafree again in time for the holidays! 

Not free on Amazon

Free on 



Free on B&N
Free on Kobo

Thanks! I will now go back and report anything that's not already free on the last two pages. HOLLA!


----------



## TheWriter

ElHawk said:


> Hoping to get a hand setting The Sekhmet Bed permafree again in time for the holidays!
> 
> Not free on Amazon
> 
> Free on
> 
> 
> 
> Free on B&N
> Free on Kobo
> 
> Thanks! I will now go back and report anything that's not already free on the last two pages. HOLLA!


Done. I saw an interview you did the other day on youtube, it was way cool!


----------



## RuthNestvold

I reported everyone on the last three pages whose books aren't free yet. Good luck! 

One thing I noticed: most of the folks farther back who haven't had any luck price.matching their books tend to only have Smashwords and/or Kobo. Those folks might want to try uploading to Draft2Digital to get their books free on B&N and iTunes as well.


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Have reported all the books in the last two pages that are still not free.

Please help with getting my book "Dead But Living" free on Amazon.

Not Free : Amazon.com - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q39H14U

Amazon.co.uk - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00Q39H14U

Free :https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id891579130

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## nico

FREE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-heartless-design/id691435953

NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F281DM4

Thank you!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi thanks for reports, sadly Mr. Ruins is still not free, here's links again, with B & N and google this time:

Not free Amazon- http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Ruins-Thriller-Sonata-Book-ebook/dp/B00MEI2BWQ

B & N- http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mr-ruins-michael-john-grist/1120588040?ean=2940046389203

google- https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Michael_John_Grist_Mr_Ruins?id=djErBQAAQBAJ

Reporting all not free on this page and last page now.

Nico- reported
Vashist- reported
ElHawk- reported
T.K.- reported
Nestvold- reported
Tanyard- reported
Monk- reported
Tyler- reported
Jsebiz- reported
Walden- looks to be free
Sentan- looks to be free
Carrie- free
Maltman- free
Ravlich- reported
Savannah- free

Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Caught up to here. Good luck, everyone!

Yseult Part 1 still isn't free, so I still need y'all's help.

Not free:

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Part-I-Two-Women-ebook/dp/B00NFPE1T8/

Free:

iTunes store:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id917430003

B&N: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/yseult-part-i-ruth-nestvold/1120330113?ean=2940046328080&itm=1&usri=2940046328080

Google Play: 
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Ruth_Nestvold_Yseult_Part_1_Two_Women?id=yip_BAAAQBAJ

Thanks!


----------



## LijahPhoenix

Trying to get Sector X free. All help would be appreciated!

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Sector-Post-Apocalyptic-Story-Lijah-Phoenix-ebook/dp/B00JSZSFY6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416993622&sr=8-1&keywords=sector+x

Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lijah_Phoenix_Sector_X?id=gZOmBAAAQBAJ&hl=en

Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sector-x-lijah-phoenix/1119315795?ean=2940045842952


----------



## B.A. Spangler

I finally have a book eligible for PERMA-FREE - EXCITING!!!

Appreciate any help kicking the Amazon tire, swinging the price over to Free on my book: *Going Gray*.

_Not Free_
Amazon

_Available for Free_
Google Play
Kobo
Barns & Noble

Thank you


----------



## afwriter

Hey everyone.

I'm more or less a silent lurker... I've been going through these pages, helping with the links. I just registered (finally) and am eager to see if the perma free things works. There's a book I want to test this on. A friend of mine has a successful western series... and the first book needs to be free.

Can you all help please?

Amazon (NOT FREE yet) - http://www.amazon.com/West-Love-Order-Romance-Novel-ebook/dp/B00EEPZHI2/

Apple - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/west-for-love-mail-order-romance/id936805723?ls=1&mt=11

Kobo - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/west-for-love-a-mail-order-romance-novel-1-anna-thomas

Thank you so much!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Hey, everybody! I sure would love some help making Episode One of Farther Than We Dreamed free.

This is the book on Amazon (.99): http://www.amazon.com/Clay-Farther-Than-Dreamed-Book-ebook/dp/B00QDCEJLA/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1417478999&sr=1-3&keywords=Farther+Than+We+Dreamed

And here it is for free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/497542


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Farther Than We Dreamed_, though I don't think Amazon price-matches Smashwords. Not sure, though. *shrug*


Is that right? Well, worst case scenario, it should trickle out from Smashwords to everywhere else for free eventually.


----------



## wezelrox

Hi there. I hope someone might report this to Amazon.

*Not Free* - Amazon http://www.amazon.com/DEADLY-Chinatown-Haunting-Paranormal-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00QHCLGOY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417578206&sr=8-1&keywords=deadly+love+wesley

*Free * Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/deadly-love-1

*Free* https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/deadly-love/id947229739?mt=11

*Free* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/deadly-love-wesley-lowe/1120846554?ean=2940046284157

Thanking in advance and I will go back and do a few myself.

Wes


----------



## LyraParish

wezelrox said:


> Hi there. I hope someone might report this to Amazon.


Done!


----------



## wezelrox

Thanks Jeff. I reported BUDDY and a bunch of others as well.  

I don't know how long Amazon takes because none of them had the price changes in effect.


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Have reported all the books in the last two pages that are still not free.

Please help with getting my book "Dead But Living" free on Amazon.

Not Free : Amazon.com - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q39H14U

Amazon.co.uk - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00Q39H14U

Free :https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id891579130

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## tiagohiggens

Hi everyone, could you help with my book too. Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MO65C10/

Free links
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Tiago_Higgens_Aliens_Invade_Anna_Tower?id=62VIBQAAQBAJ&hl=en

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/aliens-invade-anna-tower


----------



## DeseanWrites

Got the people that PM'd me and the last page in this thread. Was wondering if someone could help us out:

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/most-alpha-tee-bryant/1119633050?ean=2940045971645

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Most-Alpha-Werewolf-Romance-Bryant-ebook/dp/B00KJTCCJY/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1418085234&sr=1-4&keywords=tee+bryant


----------



## Celeste Carrara

I'm happy to help out! I've reported all the ones left that still aren't free on Amazon.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

I've reported everything on the last couple of pages that wasn't permafree yet. Working my way backward.

I could also use some help making _The Crown in the Heather_ go permafree. Thanks bunches!

NOT FREE - 
Amazon page: http://www.amazon.com/Crown-Heather-Bruce-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B003V5X9N6

FREE -
Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-crown-in-the-heather-n-gemini-sasson/1115664303?ean=2940016353661&itm=1&usri=2940016353661

iTunes: 




GooglePlay: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=-7BQAAQBAJ

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-crown-in-the-heather


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I've reported everything on the last couple of pages that wasn't permafree yet. Working my way backward.
> 
> I could also use some help making _The Crown in the Heather_ go permafree. Thanks bunches!
> 
> NOT FREE -
> Amazon page: http://www.amazon.com/Crown-Heather-Bruce-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B003V5X9N6


Whoa! It worked already. Whoever helped, thanks!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> FREE -
> Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-crown-in-the-heather-n-gemini-sasson/1115664303?ean=2940016353661&itm=1&usri=2940016353661
> 
> iTunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GooglePlay: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=-7BQAAQBAJ
> 
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-crown-in-the-heather


Ah, but still not free in the UK: www.amazon.co.uk/Crown-Heather-Bruce-Trilogy/dp/B003V5X9N6

Thanks for any help there.


----------



## Celeste Carrara

Hi! Hoping some of you can help me report my book for free. Thanks!!

*Not Free:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0081SFE

*Free:*
Kobo - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/give-me-forever-1

iTunes - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id658457625

Barnes & Noble - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/give-me-forever-celeste-carrara/1110690801?ean=2940151749008&itm=1&usri=2940151749008


----------



## altyler

Reported Give Me Forever, The Roller Board, Most Alpha, Aliens Invade Anna Tower, Novum, Buddy, Clay, West for Love, and Sector X.

Spider Catcher is still waiting to go free--all help is appreciated! Thanks!

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Spider-Catcher-Redemption-Book-ebook/dp/B00LKYBWHA/

Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-spider-catcher/id783268053?mt=11
Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-spider-catcher-al-tyler/1117746256?ean=2940045501095


----------



## Celeste Carrara

altyler said:


> Reported Give Me Forever, The Roller Board, Most Alpha, Aliens Invade Anna Tower, Novum, Buddy, Clay, West for Love, and Sector X.
> 
> Spider Catcher is still waiting to go free--all help is appreciated! Thanks!
> 
> Not free: http://www.amazon.com/Spider-Catcher-Redemption-Book-ebook/dp/B00LKYBWHA/
> 
> Free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-spider-catcher/id783268053?mt=11
> Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-spider-catcher-al-tyler/1117746256?ean=2940045501095


Thanks so much! I just reported your Free price too


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> Is that right? Well, worst case scenario, it should trickle out from Smashwords to everywhere else for free eventually.


Alright! My book has finally made it through the Smashwords premium catalog and we can report it as free:

Amazon (Not Free): http://www.amazon.com/Clay-Farther-Than-Dreamed-Book-ebook/dp/B00QDCEJLA/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1418254353&sr=1-3&keywords=Farther+Than+We+Dreamed&pebp=1418256711232

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/search?Query=mullette-gillman
Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/clay-noah-mullette-gillman/1120853962?ean=2940046435832

The book is "Clay" Episode One of Farther Than We Dreamed.

Thank you so much!

I just went back and reported the last few of you.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

It worked! It only took a few hours and now Clay is free! Woo-Hoo!

Now, who should I tell?


----------



## BBGriffith

Hello everyone! I went back through and reported all those still trying to go free. I would appreciate some help with mine. Here it is.

Not Free (amazon): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQ8YKAC

Free (B&N): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/follow-the-crow-b-b-griffith/1120876129?ean=2940151677172

Free (iTunes): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/follow-the-crow/id893213636?ls=1&mt=11

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan

Hi all! I'd very much appreciate a little help getting my prequel free. It has taken way longer this time than I'm used to 

Amazon (not free) - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q96R8WW

Free
- http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/where-we-were-kellie-sheridan/1120842409
- https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id946548602
- http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/where-we-were

Thank youuuu!


----------



## Larry Murray

I have reviewed the most recent dozen requests for assistance and reported the books that are currently not free.

I would appreciate your help with getting my book "Chet: Whispers From the Past" listed free on Amazon.

Not Free link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0APDGS

Free links: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/chet-larry-murray/1118328353?ean=9780615990408
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Larry_Murray_Chet_Whispers_From_the_Past?id=dctzBQAAQBAJ




http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/chet-whispers-from-the-past

Thanks in advance,

Larry


----------



## JeffAmbrose

Hello, hoping to make "The Kingless Warrior" permafree on Amazon 

Amazon NOT FREE link:
http://www.amazon.com/Kingless-Warrior-Tabard-Cain-Saga-ebook/dp/B00NHCF7RE

Apple FREE link:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id917906234

Barnes & Noble FREE link:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-kingless-warrior-jeff-ambrose/1120334229?ean=2940151682541

Kobo FREE link:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-kingless-warrior

Thanks for any and all help, and I will now submit a bunch for various folks now...


----------



## Mark Tyson

Also taking the plunge and going permafree with Defenders of the Sacred Land

Here is the Not yet free amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Defenders-Sacred-Land-Book-Saga-ebook/dp/B00QTJBHY4

Here it is free at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/defenders-of-the-sacred-land-mark-tyson/1118921173?ean=2940151732451&itm=1&usri=2940151732451

Here it is at Kobo Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/defenders-of-the-sacred-land


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

Going back through the last few pages and reporting 

Here's mine:

NOT free here: http://www.amazon.com/Shifting-Fated-Saga-Fantasy-Book-ebook/dp/B00570IAX2/ref=la_B003ZU5CPA_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1418402428&sr=1-8
FREE here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/shifting-book-two-in-fated/id566976966?mt=11

NOT free here: http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Fated-Saga-Fantasy-Book-ebook/dp/B005G7ZG6A/ref=la_B003ZU5CPA_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1418402428&sr=1-9
FREE here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/broken-book-four-in-fated/id567303429?mt=11

THANKS


----------



## JeffAmbrose

Thank you, all. I'm going to link those just posted.


----------



## AmandaKByrne

Hi, I'm new here. *waves*

I'm trying to make my erotic short free, and could use some help.

The not free link: http://www.amazon.com/Rehab-Amanda-K-Byrne-ebook/dp/B00QVEEIGQ/ref=asap_B00LDHFBHG?ie=UTF8

The free link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rehab-3

Now if B&N would just get their act together and publish the silly thing...grr. Thank you!


----------



## BBGriffith

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported Chet, Kingless Warrior, Where We Were, and Follow The Crow.
> 
> Good luck, everyone!


Thank you my friend! I went through and reported the most recent. I'm still lingering at .99 so I'll throw my info out again.

Not Free (amazon): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQ8YKAC

Free (B&N): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/follow-the-crow-b-b-griffith/1120876129?ean=2940151677172

Free (iTunes): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/follow-the-crow/id893213636?ls=1&mt=11

Thanks everyone. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Celeste Carrara

Thank you all for helping report my book Give Me Forever! It is now free on Amazon!

Just one more favor? Can I have help with this book too? Thanks!

*NOT FREE*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IP2ULJ0

*FREE*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/give-me-what-i-need-celeste-carrara/1118768985?ean=2940151704854&itm=1&usri=2940151704854

*FREE*
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/give-me-what-i-need


----------



## Jena H

I have a short-short holiday story I'd like to make free. Here's the info:

Free on Smashwords:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/501627

Not yet free on Ammazon:
Makeshift Angel

Thanks, all!!  Now I'm off to do help other books become free.


----------



## Jena H

Larry Murray said:


> I have reviewed the most recent dozen requests for assistance and reported the books that are currently not free.
> 
> I would appreciate your help with getting my book "Chet: Whispers From the Past" listed free on Amazon.
> 
> Not Free link:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0APDGS
> 
> Free links:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/chet-larry-murray/1118328353?ean=9780615990408
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Larry_Murray_Chet_Whispers_From_the_Past?id=dctzBQAAQBAJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/chet-whispers-from-the-past
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Larry


Larry, your book on B&N isn't free.... it's listed as $19.65.  I used your Google link to request free on Ammy. But you might want to look into the B&N thing.


----------



## Sarah Grimm

I could use your help getting my book After Midnight listed as free on Amazon.

Not Free link: http://amzn.com/B00GPVZG6Q

FREE Links:

Apple: 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id950783532

Barnes and Noble: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/after-midnight-sarah-grimm/1106102028?ean=2940151748315

Kobo: 
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/after-midnight-38

Thanks so much!


----------



## BBGriffith

Went back and reported the most recent few.

My lingerer:

Not Free (amazon): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQ8YKAC

Free (B&N): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/follow-the-crow-b-b-griffith/1120876129?ean=2940151677172

Free (iTunes): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/follow-the-crow/id893213636?ls=1&mt=11


----------



## Jena H

I've reported the last dozen or so.


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

Reported a few that are not free.

I've two books that are still not free after a few months. Help me report them, pretty please?

Not free (Amazon): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BJW0QY

Free (Nook): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/i-believe-you-low-kay-hwa/1119478478?ean=9789810725822
Free (Smashwords): https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/289715
Free (Kobo): http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/I-Believe-You-Contemporary-Novel/book-wRKvMBlIykGd475WDHsm_g/page1.html?s=W63cinsOzkmMH9mB4UsRvA&r=9
Free (Google Play): https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Low_Kay_Hwa_I_Believe_You?id=ZT0sAgAAQBAJ

Not free (Amazon):http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q8CHRLE

Free (Kobo): http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Art-of-Writing-Story/book-xZ5rMPKFLEe0RsWIuJH29Q/page1.html?s=2sw1Exvot0-Q4hc1UjAx7g&r=3
Free (Google Play): https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Low_Kay_Hwa_The_Art_of_Writing_a_Story?id=nYEsAgAAQBAJ

Thanks all in advance!


----------



## amyates

Those still not free have been reported. Best of luck. Thread bump.


----------



## Mark Tyson

Also reported the last few that were not free. Mine is still lingering too if anyone is so inclined to report it again:

Here is the Not yet free amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Defenders-Sacred-Land-Book-Saga-ebook/dp/B00QTJBHY4

Here it is free at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/defenders-of-the-sacred-land-mark-tyson/1118921173?ean=2940151732451&itm=1&usri=2940151732451

Here it is at Kobo Free: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/defenders-of-the-sacred-land


----------



## Jena H

I've caught up in reporting for free books since my last visit.    Mine (in post above) is still 99c.


----------



## 68564

Can everyone help us get the KBoards "Stories on the go" anthology free? It is free here:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id951793215
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors/V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag?MixID=V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag&PageNumber=1
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors-hugh-howey/1120915539?ean=2940151725712&itm=1&usri=2940151725712

The book on Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/Stories-Go-Very-Short-Authors-ebook/dp/B00R1GECO6

Thanks!


----------



## J.D.W.

Marie Ferrarella's Sapphire and Shadows needs help!
http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-Shadow-Womans-Life-Book-ebook/dp/B00KBH7JDI

it is still 99c but needs to go free.

Here are three other sites where it is free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sapphire-and-shadows-marie-ferrarella/1120842575?ean=2940046308976

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id946781369

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/search?Query=Marie+Ferrarella+Sapphire

Thanks! I'll go work on the lingerers.


----------



## Eva Lefoy

howdy all

I am trying to get this book free on Amazon: 

it's FREE!

I shall now go back and report the books above me!

Let us all be FREE!

Eva


----------



## Eva Lefoy

Sarah Grimm said:


> I could use your help getting my book After Midnight listed as free on Amazon.
> 
> Not Free link: http://amzn.com/B00GPVZG6Q
> 
> FREE Links:
> 
> Apple:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id950783532
> 
> Barnes and Noble:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/after-midnight-sarah-grimm/1106102028?ean=2940151748315
> 
> Kobo:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/after-midnight-38
> 
> Thanks so much!


Sarah yours is now free. I downloaded a copy!

Eva


----------



## Eva Lefoy

Jena H said:


> I have a short-short holiday story I'd like to make free. Here's the info:
> 
> Free on Smashwords:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/501627
> 
> Not yet free on Ammazon:
> Makeshift Angel
> 
> Thanks, all!!  Now I'm off to do help other books become free.


jena do you have a link where it's free anywhere else? From what I've heard Amazon won't price match to Smashwords.

Thanks,

Eva


----------



## Eva Lefoy

AmandaKByrne said:


> Hi, I'm new here. *waves*
> 
> I'm trying to make my erotic short free, and could use some help.
> 
> The not free link: http://www.amazon.com/Rehab-Amanda-K-Byrne-ebook/dp/B00QVEEIGQ/ref=asap_B00LDHFBHG?ie=UTF8
> 
> The free link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rehab-3
> 
> Now if B&N would just get their act together and publish the silly thing...grr. Thank you!


Amanda yours is free. Woot!


----------



## Jena H

Eva Lefoy said:


> jena do you have a link where it's free anywhere else? From what I've heard Amazon won't price match to Smashwords.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eva


Really? I hadn't heard that.  Guess I'll have to upload it to B&N separately, as I assumed SW would get it up on that site, iTunes, etc., already, but it hasn't. Grrr..

By the way, I went to report yours, but the "free" books aren't the same as the one on Amazon. The free books are called Follow My Lead, but the Amazon link you provided is for Grenzen.


----------



## Eva Lefoy

sorry I fixed my link. DKWTFHT

I'm caught up back to Nov. 24th.


----------



## BBGriffith

'Tis the season when I relentlessly bump this thread until we are all free.

Here's mine:

Not Free (amazon): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQ8YKAC

Free (B&N): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/follow-the-crow-b-b-griffith/1120876129?ean=2940151677172

Free (iTunes): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/follow-the-crow/id893213636?ls=1&mt=11


----------



## Larry Murray

Thanks Jeff and Jenna for reporting the free price to Amazon.

A special thanks for the heads up Jenna. The link was to the print book not the Nook eBook. The correct link should be: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/chet-larry-murray/1118328353?ean=2940045598958. I've checked the other links and they all seem to be OK.


Jena H said:


> Larry, your book on B&N isn't free.... it's listed as $19.65.  I used your Google link to request free on Ammy. But you might want to look into the B&N thing.


Since my last visit, I've reported the books for: BBGriffith, Mark Tyson, Celeste, Carrara, Jena H, and Kellie Sheridan. I would appreciate any additional help with getting _Chet: Whispers From the Past_ listed free on Amazon.

Not Free link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0APDGS

Free links: 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/chet-larry-murray/1118328353?ean=2940045598958
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Larry_Murray_Chet_Whispers_From_the_Past?id=dctzBQAAQBAJ
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/chet-whispers-from-the-past/id805311771?ls=1&mt=11
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/chet-whispers-from-the-past


----------



## BBGriffith

Reported ya Larry, good luck.


----------



## Jena H

Larry Murray said:


> Thanks Jeff and Jenna for reporting the free price to Amazon.
> 
> A special thanks for the heads up Jenna. The link was to the print book not the Nook eBook. The correct link should be: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/chet-larry-murray/1118328353?ean=2940045598958. I've checked the other links and they all seem to be OK.
> Since my last visit, I've reported the books for: BBGriffith, Mark Tyson, Celeste, Carrara, Jena H, and Kellie Sheridan. I would appreciate any additional help with getting _Chet: Whispers From the Past_ listed free on Amazon.
> 
> Not Free link:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0APDGS
> 
> Free links:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/chet-larry-murray/1118328353?ean=2940045598958
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Larry_Murray_Chet_Whispers_From_the_Past?id=dctzBQAAQBAJ
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/chet-whispers-from-the-past/id805311771?ls=1&mt=11
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/chet-whispers-from-the-past


Good deal, I used the 'new & improved' B&N link to report yours again. 

Here's my info again.... now that my book is up on B&N, maybe Amazon will pay better attention:

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/makeshift-angel-jean-louise/1120923700?ean=2940046462937

Not free: Makeshift Angel

Thanks, all!!


----------



## Eva Lefoy

BB and Larry and Jena I got yours today. Jena do you have an i Tunes link? 

I've heard Amazon will pay attention to iTunes but I'm betting they're ignoring B&N as well as Smashwords

Eva


----------



## Jena H

Eva Lefoy said:


> BB and Larry and Jena I got yours today. Jena do you have an i Tunes link?
> 
> I've heard Amazon will pay attention to iTunes but I'm betting they're ignoring B&N as well as Smashwords
> 
> Eva


Thanks. Hurray, my book is now on iTunes.  Here's the "free" link. https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/makeshift-angel/id952608997?mt=11

And not-free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QQPA61G/?tag=kbpst-20

P.S., I don't care for iTunes, I find it less than user-friendly. I have such a hard time searching for books there.


----------



## Jena H

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported everyone on pages 182 and 183 EXCEPT for Mark Tyson. Mark, your book isn't free at either of the links you provided. They both show your book to be $2.99.
> 
> Since Eva thinks Amazon pays attention to iTunes, I'll provide the iTunes link for _Buddy_. Please report my poor little story.
> 
> *NOT FREE*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Buddy-Jeff-Tanyard-ebook/dp/B00ME4EDBC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1407135335&sr=1-1
> 
> *FREE*
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id946823465
> 
> I also heard that older titles are less likely to be made free than titles just released. The action in this thread lately seems to confirm that. BB and I published during the summer, and we can't get any traction. Those that published in November or December are having better luck.


Reported.

I don't know why amazon is dragging its heels in making these free.  Mine is a Christmas-related short story, and I want it free for people to read before next Thursday.


----------



## Mark Tyson

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported everyone on pages 182 and 183 EXCEPT for Mark Tyson. Mark, your book isn't free at either of the links you provided. They both show your book to be $2.99.
> 
> Since Eva thinks Amazon pays attention to iTunes, I'll provide the iTunes link for _Buddy_. Please report my poor little story.
> 
> *NOT FREE*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Buddy-Jeff-Tanyard-ebook/dp/B00ME4EDBC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1407135335&sr=1-1
> 
> *FREE*
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id946823465
> 
> I also heard that older titles are less likely to be made free than titles just released. The action in this thread lately seems to confirm that. BB and I published during the summer, and we can't get any traction. Those that published in November or December are having better luck.


Yeah, sorry. Amazon was taking so long to make it free (and it's a 100k novel) that I decided to go ahead and price it to see if I can get some of the Christmas Kindle and NOOK cash. Plus, I published it back in March so I think your assessment is correct about older titles. I am about halfway through a 50k prequel novel to launch the series and I will make that book my new loss leader. It will be both a new release and a shorter novel so I will feel better about putting it perma-free.

Thanks to all of you who tried to help me get my first in series free!


----------



## Eva Lefoy

BBGriffith said:


> 'Tis the season when I relentlessly bump this thread until we are all free.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Not Free (amazon): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQ8YKAC
> 
> Free (B&N): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/follow-the-crow-b-b-griffith/1120876129?ean=2940151677172
> 
> Free (iTunes): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/follow-the-crow/id893213636?ls=1&mt=11


Yay BB your's is finally free!


----------



## Eva Lefoy

Jena, Larry and Jeff I hit yours again today. I'll go back to the last page and see what's still needing some love. 

I reported mine to Amazon through KDP but nothings changed yet.


----------



## Eva Lefoy

VydorScope said:


> Can everyone help us get the KBoards "Stories on the go" anthology free? It is free here:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id951793215
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors/V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag?MixID=V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag&PageNumber=1
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors-hugh-howey/1120915539?ean=2940151725712&itm=1&usri=2940151725712
> 
> The book on Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/Stories-Go-Very-Short-Authors-ebook/dp/B00R1GECO6
> 
> Thanks!


Woot! You're now free!


----------



## Eva Lefoy

I got everybody on pages 182-183


----------



## Eva Lefoy

Eva Lefoy said:


> howdy all
> 
> My book is now FREE! I emailed the KDP gods and they did it! Woot!
> 
> I shall now go back and report the books above me!
> 
> Let us all be FREE!
> 
> Eva


----------



## TammySalyer

Hi Friends,
If anyone can let Amazon know this book is free on other sites, I would be super appreciative. Many thanks!

On Amazon: 
Conviction: A Spectras Arise Novella, http://www.amazon.com/Conviction-Spectras-Arise-Novella-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00PE18EOY/

Free on all of the following:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/conviction-a-spectras-arise-novella
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/conviction-spectras-arise/id939283112?mt=11
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/495447


----------



## E.H. Reinhard

Hey everyone.
Trying to get Malevolent, the first book in my series, free on Amazon...

Not Free:
Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R5JW8

Free:
iTunes - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id952867263
Google Play - https://play.google.com/store/books/details/E_H_Reinhard_Malevolent?id=DqPcBQAAQBAJ
Kobo - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/malevolent-1

Appreciated!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan

Reported the ones I could find that aren't free yet


----------



## Celeste Carrara

If you guys don't mind, I still need help making this one free please. Thanks!!

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IP2ULJ0

FREE
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/give-me-what-i-need-celeste-carrara/1118768985?ean=2940151704854&itm=1&usri=2940151704854

FREE
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/give-me-what-i-need


----------



## Jena H

Eva Lefoy said:


> Woot! You're now free!


I'm glad Stories on the Go is now free (I have one of the 101 stories in it  ) but I'm bummed that some of us have been trying to get our books free before that one was published, and so far, no joy.  Very frustrating. But we'll keep trying.... I've re-reported quite a few of those who aren't free already.


----------



## TammySalyer

Hi All! I reported everyone who still isn't free from pages 182 and 183. Here's to freedom!


----------



## Eva Lefoy

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported everyone on pages 182 and 183 EXCEPT for Mark Tyson. Mark, your book isn't free at either of the links you provided. They both show your book to be $2.99.
> 
> Since Eva thinks Amazon pays attention to iTunes, I'll provide the iTunes link for _Buddy_. Please report my poor little story.
> 
> *NOT FREE*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Buddy-Jeff-Tanyard-ebook/dp/B00ME4EDBC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1407135335&sr=1-1
> 
> *FREE*
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id946823465
> 
> I also heard that older titles are less likely to be made free than titles just released. The action in this thread lately seems to confirm that. BB and I published during the summer, and we can't get any traction. Those that published in November or December are having better luck.


Jeff that's an interesting theory. I didn't notice that.

I reported yours and Jena's again today. Working back wards


----------



## Eva Lefoy

TammySalyer said:


> Hi Friends,
> If anyone can let Amazon know this book is free on other sites, I would be super appreciative. Many thanks!
> 
> On Amazon:
> Conviction: A Spectras Arise Novella, http://www.amazon.com/Conviction-Spectras-Arise-Novella-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00PE18EOY/
> 
> Free on all of the following:
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/conviction-a-spectras-arise-novella
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/conviction-spectras-arise/id939283112?mt=11
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/495447


Love your cover!


----------



## Eva Lefoy

I'm doing pages 182-183

here's the KPD support link: [email protected] 

Maybe emailing them directly does work better? Who knows for sure.


----------



## Jena H

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Conviction_, _Malevolent_, and _Give Me What I Need_.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who reported _Buddy_. It's still not free yet, though, so keep at it.


Yeah, mine isn't free yet, either.... just dropped a note to KDP via their page. I've re-reported those here who still are being held captive by price. 

Amazon - NOT FREE: http://www.amazon.com/Makeshift-Angel-Jean-Louise-ebook/dp/B00QQPA61G/

FREE:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/501627
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/makeshift-angel?store=ebook&keyword=makeshift+angel
https://itunes.apple.com/ee/book/makeshift-angel/id952608997?mt=11


----------



## Jena H

When is Free not free??

I do have one story that's been perma-free for quite a while now, but I just discovered that it's only free on US .com. It's _not_ free in UK, France, etc.  

I didn't know that, I just assumed that it would go free everywhere. Does anyone know if there's a way to make a book free in all countries, without having to report it separately in all countries??


----------



## Eva Lefoy

Is it a VAT charge? That's what I see onmine

That email came out recently from KDP

Sent from my LG-VM701 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jena H

Eva Lefoy said:


> Is it a VAT charge? That's what I see onmine
> 
> That email came out recently from KDP
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM701 using Tapatalk 2


To be honest, I'm still a bit fuzzy on the ramifications of the VAT change, but in any case, that doesn't take effect until Jan 1. So I don't think it can be the reason for "free" books not being free. I just checked a few other free books on these pages, and they're also not free in the UK. I assume the same is true of other countries, but haven't checked.


----------



## TammySalyer

Eva Lefoy said:


> Love your cover!


Thanks! Yours rocks, too


----------



## Eva Lefoy

Jena H said:


> Reported.
> 
> I don't know why amazon is dragging its heels in making these free.  Mine is a Christmas-related short story, and I want it free for people to read before next Thursday.


Jena I saw yours is FREE as of today! Woot!


----------



## Eva Lefoy

Jeff, E.H. and Celeste I've reported you all today. There are a few more on the prev. page I'll go back and get too.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

Hey, folks:

Please report _Beacon - Part II_ (yes, the second book in the series, not the first):

Here be yon links to use for price matching:

iTunes: 



Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/beacon-part-ii
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/310914

And here be ye links for the stores themselves:

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BOEWJDC
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BOEWJDC
Amazon CA: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00BOEWJDC


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

Already Free: Jena
Reported: Larry, Jeff, Tammy, E.H., Celeste

Good luck, folks.


----------



## Jena H

Eva Lefoy said:


> Jena I saw yours is FREE as of today! Woot!


Thanks to all who reported Makeshift Angel. I did finally resort to using the Contact Us thing on KDP since people had been reporting it for six friggin' days.  That's a bit ridiculous, imho.

Anyway, I'll report all the ones from yesterday and today. 

Edit: I've reported (or re-reported, as the case may be) all books on pp. 183 and 184, if not already free. And if it's been longer than four or five days, you might want to consider contacting KDP.


----------



## E.H. Reinhard

Hey all, and thanks for reporting. I returned the favor for Celeste, Jeff, and Beacon - Part II..
An interesting note... I contacted KDP through the support and sent the same message as a family member (the day prior).
The responses were.. "Sure, and we priced it to zero for you." (for them)
and
basically.. "We'll think about it and get back to you in a few days." (for me)
Anyone else get that kind of message from kdp support, and did they finally mark it to zero?


----------



## amyates

E.H. Reinhard said:


> Hey all, and thanks for reporting. I returned the favor for Celeste, Jeff, and Beacon - Part II..
> An interesting note... I contacted KDP through the support and sent the same message as a family member (the day prior).
> The responses were.. "Sure, and we priced it to zero for you." (for them)
> and
> basically.. "We'll think about it and get back to you in a few days." (for me)
> Anyone else get that kind of message from kdp support, and did they finally mark it to zero?


Yeah, I got that message from support saying they'd price-match if they felt like it the first time I contacted them. Nothing happened.

So a little while later (not more than a week, I believe) I emailed Support and selected "Other" rather than "Pricing" and I got the golden message, "Yeah, we'll take care of that for you." If you didn't select the "Other" option, try that. I also included all of the links to B&N, Kobo, etc. in the email.

Good luck!


----------



## E.H. Reinhard

amyates said:


> Yeah, I got that message from support saying they'd price-match if they felt like it the first time I contacted them. Nothing happened.
> 
> So a little while later (not more than a week, I believe) I emailed Support and selected "Other" rather than "Pricing" and I got the golden message, "Yeah, we'll take care of that for you." If you didn't select the "Other" option, try that. I also included all of the links to B&N, Kobo, etc. in the email.
> 
> Good luck!


Yup. I used the "other" tab and sent the links where it was free along with. We'll see. They said they would tell me something by the 25th. Thanks again to all the people reporting the title free at the other retailers.


----------



## Jena H

Jeff Tanyard said:


> The email worked. _Buddy_ is free.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone.


It's too bad it takes an e-mail to KDP to get it done. Used to be, once a free book was reported by X number of people, it was made free within a day or two.


----------



## Diane Patterson

Yup, I have found that emailing KDP Support with links to the sites where your book is free works extremely well and quickly. (<12 hours for my recent one.)


----------



## Jena H

ladystarlight said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please report my book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Chosen-Alpha-Rescued-Pregnancy-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B00R53XEVM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1419486598&sr=8-3&keywords=chosen+by+the+alpha
> 
> It can be found free here:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Krista_Bella_Chosen_By_The_Alpha_Rescued?id=On3fBQAAQBAJ
> 
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/chosen-by-the-alpha-rescued
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id953236359
> 
> https://www.scribd.com/book/250490508/Chosen-By-The-Alpha-Rescued-The-Chosen-1


Reported!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost

Please report Moonbound as free, thanks! 
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Moonbound-Shifter-Werewolf-Romance-Moonfate-ebook/dp/B00NZLNUXA
Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Sylvia_Frost_Moonbound?id=0jzyBQAAQBAJ


----------



## kneupper

Hey,

Reported the last few as free (the ones I saw that haven't made it yet).

I've tried the e-mail option, but keep getting the generic response, so wanted to see if people could help out and report the book below as free:

Cade Crowley, Demon Hunter: http://www.amazon.com/Cade-Crowley-Demon-Hunter-ebook/dp/B00RIA6SQ0

Free at Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/505237

Thanks, appreciate any help!


----------



## Jena H

Reported Sylvia's and Kneupper's books.  Good luck!


----------



## SmartQuant

I just took a break from holiday eating to report those of you who are not yet free on Amazon.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys! Here's the book I want to make free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCDTME

And here's where it's available for free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/bringing-stella-home/id949013634?mt=11

If you're in the UK, I would greatly appreciate it if you could do the same thing over there:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FCDTME
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/bringing-stella-home/id949013634?mt=11

Thanks so much!


----------



## Crime fighters

When you email support, don't send a generic message with the links. Make it personal. If your plan is to go permanently free, then mention that. Say something along the lines of "Book X will be free for the foreseeable future on all other outlets. This is not a limited time promotion, and I'd appreciate your help in assisting me today." 

I've emailed KDP support about three books, three different times, and all three books were free within 12 hours, and the first two times, they were free within two.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost

K.B. said:


> When you email support, don't send a generic message with the links. Make it personal. If your plan is to go permanently free, then mention that. Say something along the lines of "Book X will be free for the foreseeable future on all other outlets. This is not a limited time promotion, and I'd appreciate your help in assisting me today."
> 
> I've emailed KDP support about three books, three different times, and all three books were free within 12 hours, and the first two times, they were free within two.


I did. :-( No dice.


----------



## reweber1965

Hello all,

Can I ask for some of you kind people to report me:

FREE AT:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11

NOT FREE AT:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00AWELPNU

I've reported everybody not already free from the last couple of pages.

Many thanks and a happy new year to you all,
RE Weber


----------



## Jena H

Reported Bringing Stella Home and The Star Agency.


----------



## Chris Jock

"Chosen by the Alpha" reported.


----------



## Eva Lefoy

kneupper said:


> Hey,
> 
> Reported the last few as free (the ones I saw that haven't made it yet).
> 
> I've tried the e-mail option, but keep getting the generic response, so wanted to see if people could help out and report the book below as free:
> 
> Cade Crowley, Demon Hunter: http://www.amazon.com/Cade-Crowley-Demon-Hunter-ebook/dp/B00RIA6SQ0
> 
> Free at Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/505237
> 
> Thanks, appreciate any help!


I don't think Amazon price matches Smashwords. Do you have any other link?


----------



## Eva Lefoy

I got pages 184 and 185.


----------



## kneupper

Eva Lefoy said:


> I don't think Amazon price matches Smashwords. Do you have any other link?


It's up on Kobo as well, now:

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/cade-crowley-demon-hunter-cade-crowley-demon-hunter-series-1

Although if you're right, maybe I'll have to wait for Smashwords to push it out to Apple/Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Eva Lefoy

Kneupper yours is free I reported Chet and Chosen by the Alpha.


----------



## Dmotley

@Robert Reade, I just reported your book (used B&N link). For some reason, the link had an affiliate part which I removed before submitting to Amazon. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dmotley

Hello,

I'd love your help in making my book free.

Not free on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N34HACQ

Not free on Amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00N34HACQ

FREE on iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/brave-episode-one-color-rage/id956597253

FREE on Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/brave-episode-one-the-color-of-rage-melissa-shaw/1120377642?ean=2940046312423&itm=1&usri=2940046312423

_UPDATED January 10th, 2015 (please report Google Play free listing too)._

FREE on Google Play: http://play.google.com/store/books/details/Melissa_Shaw_Brave_Episode_One_The_Color_of_Rage?id=79AcBgAAQBAJ&hl=en

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Lefevre

Thanks Dmotley..

I reported yours too!


----------



## Dmotley

Thank you Robert


----------



## Chris Jock

Robert and Dmotley, both reported.
Have fun


----------



## Dmotley

Chris Jock said:


> Robert and Dmotley, both reported.
> Have fun


Thank you Chris


----------



## Lefevre

Chris Jock said:


> Robert and Dmotley, both reported.
> Have fun


Thanks Chris!!


----------



## Dmotley

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported Dmotley's book. Robert's is already free.


Thank you Jeff 

I added a link to the free book at Google Play. Would love if someone report it too.


----------



## m.a. petterson

Thank you for your help reporting FIRE SIGN.

Not free here: http://www.amazon.com/Fire-Sign-m-petterson-ebook/dp/B00M69CLSM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420913301&sr=8-1&keywords=fire+sign

Free here: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fire-sign-mark-petterson/1120680595?ean=2940046334463&itm=1&usri=2940046334463

Free here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id936926346

Free here: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fire-sign


----------



## Dmotley

Reported FIRE SIGN. Good luck!


----------



## m.a. petterson

Thanks!


----------



## m.a. petterson

Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Hi guys. Need help making my book free. It just went live for free on iTunes:

iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/chevalier-queens-mouseketeer/id956876352?mt=11

And I'd like to make it free here:

-Amazon UK
www.amazon.co.uk/Childrens-Books-CHEVALIER-MOUSEKETEER-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B00DW3LZY2

-Amazon CA
www.amazon.ca/Childrens-Books-CHEVALIER-MOUSEKETEER-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B00DW3LZY2

I'll add more free links as they go live. And I'm working my way through the last few pages of the list now. Thanks. 

Dee


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Dmotley said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd love your help in making my book free.
> 
> Not free on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N34HACQ
> 
> Not free on Amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00N34HACQ
> 
> FREE on iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/brave-episode-one-color-rage/id956597253
> 
> FREE on Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/brave-episode-one-the-color-of-rage-melissa-shaw/1120377642?ean=2940046312423&itm=1&usri=2940046312423
> 
> _UPDATED January 10th, 2015 (please report Google Play free listing too)._
> 
> FREE on Google Play: http://play.google.com/store/books/details/Melissa_Shaw_Brave_Episode_One_The_Color_of_Rage?id=79AcBgAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


Got FIRE SIGN and BRAVE epidsode one. I included your Google play listing too, Dmotley.

Dee


----------



## m.a. petterson

Reported you dmotley.


----------



## m.a. petterson

Reported your book, Darryl.

Thanks for turning me in.


----------



## Darryl Hughes

m p said:


> Reported your book, Darryl.
> 
> Thanks for turning me in.


You're welcome.

Dee


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Chevalier_. Good luck, Darryl!


Thanks.

Dee

UPDATE! Chevalier is now free at Amazon US. Still need help with Amazon UK and Canada.


----------



## Dmotley

Thank you *Dee* and *m p* for reporting my book.

Dee, I reported your book in UK store as I have a UK account too. Good luck!


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Dmotley said:


> Thank you *Dee* and *m p* for reporting my book.
> 
> Dee, I reported your book in UK store as I have a UK account too. Good luck!


Thanks. Your book has been up before mine and still isn't free. Hmm. You might want to try the suggested kdp "other" email strategy with links to your book. I did it when I posted mine on the thread. Maybe that's why Amazon responded so quickly. Just a suggestion. I reported BRAVE again anyway.

Dee


----------



## Dmotley

Darryl Hughes said:


> Thanks. Your book has been up before mine and still isn't free. Hmm. You might want to try the suggested kdp "other" email strategy with links to your book. I did it when I posted mine on the thread. Maybe that's why Amazon responded so quickly. Just a suggestion. I reported BRAVE again anyway.
> 
> Dee


Hi Dee. Thanks for reporting Brave again. I tried to make it perma-free in September 2014 and Amazon ignored all reporting during three weeks. I gave up and enrolled all four books to Select for 90 days to try KU which was a hit. This time is the second one. I definitely have to try "email strategy".

UPDATE: I contacted KDP support with price matching enquiry. Hope it helps.


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Dmotley said:


> Hi Dee. Thanks for reporting Brave again. I tried to make it perma-free in September 2014 and Amazon ignored all reporting during three weeks. I gave up and enrolled all four books to Select for 90 days to try KU which was a hit. This time is the second one. I definitely have to try "email strategy".


You should. You have WAY MORE free links then I do and my book went perma free in one day. Just use the KDP email contact, choose pricing>other, tell them you book is free in these places, give free links, and tell them you want your book price matched. That's what I did as per the suggested "email strategy" and it worked.

Still trying to get Amazon UK and CA to make my book perma free.

Dee


----------



## Dmotley

HI Dee. I've done exactly as you recommended. Looking forward for the result


----------



## Explore-A-Quest

_Explore-A-Quest_ is a choose your path interactive series that allows YOU, the reader, to decide your fate in family friendly and fun adventures.

The bestselling _Explore-A-Quest_ ebook _Channel U_ is now FREE on smashwords and barnesandnoble, but not yet on amazon.com. If anyone can spare a moment and enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area on amazon, that would be great.

Price: $0

_Channel U_:

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/505738

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/channel-u-anthony-lampe/1117244282?ean=2940046491616&itm=1&usri=channel+u

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Channel-Explore---Quest-Anthony-Lampe-ebook/dp/B00F8I576G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421177593&sr=8-1&keywords=channel+u

Thank you!










Also, please check out the other _Explore-A-Quest_ interactive adventures at the official website:

http://anthonymlampe.wix.com/explore-a-quest


----------



## batmansero

Free my book please 

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OD32YOA

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/biker-babe

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/biker-babe-april-ryder/1121061818?ean=2940046507126


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Dmotley said:


> HI Dee. I've done exactly as you recommended. Looking forward for the result


Brave is now free. 

Dee


----------



## Dmotley

Darryl Hughes said:


> Brave is now free.
> 
> Dee


Yes, it's free. Amazon's rep replied in less than 12 hours and confirmed that the book was price-matched.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My book REVENANT: BOOK ONE OF THE TATTERDEMON TRILOGY is free at Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/revenant and Smashwords. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/505281

Here is the link for the Kindle version - which is currently 99cents. I would like it to be FREE! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RIFHUMQ

Many thanks!


----------



## Dmotley

Reported REVENANT. Good luck!


----------



## Cody Young

Hi guys, 
Please help me with this one, 









FREE on Barnes and Noble http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/american-smile-cody-young/1100996156
not yet free on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/American-Smile-Cody-Young-ebook/dp/B0053E2L5A/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Reported AMERICAN SMILE.


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Biker Babe is now free. I reported Revenant and American Smile. Good luck.

Dee


----------



## jm.guillen

OH NO!!!

Guys, I TOTALLY just accidentally uploaded my book to smashwords, and then made it free!! Do you think I'll get in trouble??

LOOK!!
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/358543
http://www.amazon.com/On-Matter-Red-Hand-Guillen-ebook/dp/B00997JUQ0

Are there people out there who report this kind of thing?? Because I would HATE for Amazon to price match this! It would mean that my series would have a free book in it!!

I am Flipping. Out.

If This goes free, then I might have a coherent business strategy... and then I might make money...

AND THEN I MIGHT HAVE TO WEAR PANTS!

*NOTE TO VIEWERS: THOSE WHO DO NOT REPORT ME WILL GET A PICTURE OF ME NOT IN PANTS. YOU DO NOT WANT THIS. *


----------



## Darryl Hughes

I'm starting to wonder if folks are just posting their links to be made free without helping out by reporting the books on the list that aren't free yet. You gotta give some to get some IMHO. Or am I wrong?

Dee


----------



## Steve Vernon

Reported BIKER BABE & RED HAND.


----------



## jm.guillen

I reported Chevalier, Biker babe, and explorer quest.


----------



## Dmotley

I continue reporting books, just don't tell about it.


----------



## Bryan Cohen

Hey everybody! I'd love it if you could help me out with a book I'd like to go free:

*Here's where it's free: *

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ted-saves-the-world-bryan-cohen/1104083478?ean=2940151719414

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id955008073

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Bryan_Cohen_Ted_Saves_the_World?id=0RfuBQAAQBAJ&hl=en

*Here's where I'd like it to go free:*

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LXB4XQM

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00LXB4XQM

Thanks for all your help! I'm about to go through and push through whichever ones aren't free on the previous pages.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Reported TED SAVES THE WORLD!

I mention this here just to help me keep track of what books I recently reported. Because I'm old. And I forget a lot.

What the heck was I talking about...?


----------



## Bryan Cohen

Thanks all. And thanks, Jeff. It's been a while since I updated any of those links. Years. I'll put that on the list .


----------



## JessieSnow

Can someone please help me? I report books here periodically to exercise my procrastination muscles. Anyone willing to do the same? 

Where my book is free:

Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/taken-by-tentacles-jessie-snow/1121069398?ean=2940046510478

All Romance eBooks: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-takenbytentacles-1719150-351.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/508190

Where it needs to be free:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R3KEIMQ

And, if you happen to have a few extra seconds, the UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00R3KEIMQ

I'm hoping those first three free links are enough. Book two should be out in the next couple days, so it would be marvelous if book one could go perma-free on Amazon. *Sigh* I just want it to be free, Amazon. Fly, fly away free. As a bird. In the sky.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Reported, Jessie.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Hey guys, I'm trying to get this one price matched. Would you do the honours as I work back through this thread?

Thanks all

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ZG8UX4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009ZG8UX4

Already free:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Mark_E_Cooper_Rune_Gate?id=1-MZAgAAQBAJ
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rune-gate-rune-gate-cycle-1/id824794051?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rune-gate-mark-e-cooper/1114892260?ean=2940016187419
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rune-gate


----------



## AnyaWrites

Would you guys be able to report the following? I'm going back and reporting the ones I can't find free.  Thanks!

Not Free:
http://www.amazon.com/Paranormal-Desires-6-Sexy-Stories-ebook/dp/B00O6FTPZQ/

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/ie/book/paranormal-desires/id926576944?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/paranormal-desires-jacqueline-sweet/1120487056?ean=2940046241198


----------



## jegarlick

I reported my own! lol FINALLY changed on Amazon after a month changed everywhere else.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

You guys are awesome. I asked you to help this morning, you did, and my Rune Gate went free just hours later! I've reported the last three pages. Any more?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

AnyaWrites said:


> Would you guys be able to report the following? I'm going back and reporting the ones I can't find free.  Thanks!
> 
> Not Free:
> http://www.amazon.com/Paranormal-Desires-6-Sexy-Stories-ebook/dp/B00O6FTPZQ/
> 
> Free:
> https://itunes.apple.com/ie/book/paranormal-desires/id926576944?mt=11
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/paranormal-desires-jacqueline-sweet/1120487056?ean=2940046241198


Done. Luck to you.


----------



## AnyaWrites

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Done. Luck to you.


Thanks!

And way to go on getting yours free so fast!


----------



## AnyaWrites

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Anya.


Thanks everyone! It's free. Woohoo. Let the non-money roll in...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Mine still hasn't budged, durn it.

The ways of the Kindle are strange indeed (insert ominous Star Wars use-the-force-Obi-Wan-music here).

I would like some help reporting my book REVENANT to Amazon as being free elsewhere, so that they will price-match and make REVENANT perma-free. My book REVENANT: BOOK ONE OF THE TATTERDEMON TRILOGY is free at Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/revenant and free at Barnes & Noble http://www.barnesandnoble.com/.../revenant.../1121004845... as well as free at Apple 




Here is the link for the Kindle version - which is currently 99cents. I would like it to be FREE! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RIFHUMQ


----------



## AnyaWrites

Steve Vernon said:


> Mine still hasn't budged, durn it.
> 
> The ways of the Kindle are strange indeed (insert ominous Star Wars use-the-force-Obi-Wan-music here).
> 
> I would like some help reporting my book REVENANT to Amazon as being free elsewhere, so that they will price-match and make REVENANT perma-free. My book REVENANT: BOOK ONE OF THE TATTERDEMON TRILOGY is free at Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/revenant and free at Barnes & Noble http://www.barnesandnoble.com/.../revenant.../1121004845... as well as free at Apple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link for the Kindle version - which is currently 99cents. I would like it to be FREE! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RIFHUMQ


I just went to report it and it says it's free in US.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thanks, Anya.

I think it bounced over today - maybe minutes after I wrote that last post. Or maybe even WHILE I was writing that last post.

Whatever the reason I have moved 27 free copies of REVENANT, resulting in 1 sale already of the TATTERDEMON OMNIBUS - (which collects all three volumes of my scarecrow series - REVENANT, RESURRECTION and REQUIEM)!

Mission accomplished. Much thanks, folks!


----------



## Susanne O

Please go to the Amazon page http://www.amazon.com/Property-Irish-romantic-comedy-Romance-ebook/dp/B00DCQKH66/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1422126219&sr=1-4&keywords=susanne+o%27leary and report that Hot Property is free on Apple and Kobo:

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id953753286

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Hot-Property-Irish-romantic-comedy/book-GAiBdQOw1EOxbo_xL1taJw/page1.html

Not free on Nook yet but I think those two will do it.

Thanks!


----------



## Susanne O

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Susanne. Good luck!


Thank you, Jeff!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Reported, Susanne!


----------



## Susanne O

Steve Vernon said:


> Reported, Susanne!


Thanks, Steve!


----------



## Paul Kohler

I have just made my book Linear Shift, Part 1 free on Kobo. Please help with Amazon, please! Thanks!

Free on Kobo:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/linear-shift-part-1

Not yet free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Linear-Shift-Part-Paul-Kohler-ebook/dp/B00FAHAOVI/

Thank you!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## DeseanWrites

If anyone could help I'd be grateful!

Free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/most-alpha-tee-bryant/1119633050?ean=2940045971645

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/Most-Alpha-Werewolf-Romance-Bryant-ebook/dp/B00KJTCCJY/ref=sr_1_6/175-1503473-6047201?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1422525923&sr=1-6&keywords=tee+bryant


----------



## SmartQuant

DeseanWrites, Just reported your book.

Paul, I went to report your book and found out that it's already free. Congrats!


----------



## Shane Murray

RobertY said:


> Hi Everyone. I have did the Tell us about a lower price for all your books. I need help with mine. It has been free everywhere since it forst came out in early May. But Amazon is still listing it at .99
> 
> Please help me also.
> Price list 0.00
> Shipping 0.00
> 
> Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Rashnar-Kantura-World-ebook/dp/B004ZZPU1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312552877&sr=8-1
> 
> Smashwords
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58241
> 
> Barnes&Noble
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rashnar-robert-m-yelverton/1103318070
> 
> ITunes
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rashnar/id442886186?mt=11
> 
> Feedbooks
> http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/20490/rashnar-book1-of-the-kantura-world-series
> 
> Diesel
> http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000058241/Yelverton-Robert-M.-Rashnar/1.html
> 
> Plus there are more places. But you should be able to see why I am upset. It has been free at all those places and more since it came out in early May. There is no way in hell that Amazon spiders have not found it.


Done!

Here is mine:

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Orc-Many-Questions-ebook/dp/B00CH0USHG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Itunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id961429155

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-orc-of-many-questions-mr-shane-michael-murray/1115531363?ean=2940151732758&itm=1&usri=2940151732758

Google:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Shane_Michael_Murray_The_Orc_of_Many_Questions?id=ntpmBgAAQBAJ

Thanks!


----------



## Michaelploof

Heya, would anyone mind reporting mine? Went free today on all but Amazon.

Amazon- http://tinyurl.com/lbynsnb

Kobo - http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/whill-of-agora-legends-of-agora

I-Tunes - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962658021

Thanks!!


----------



## Michaelploof

Thanks!


----------



## Howietzer

Hey All,

I've gone back the last three pages and reported the ones that weren't free yet. I also have a book I'm trying to make free:

*Not free on Amazon:* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HAF9VTE/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00HAF9VTE&linkCode=as2&tag=ideaforgpubl-20

Free on Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Matt_Howerter_Dark_Fate?id=S8l2BgAAQBAJ

Free on Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dark-fate/id963751193?ls=1&mt=11

Free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dark-fate-1

Much Thx!!!


----------



## Howietzer

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Yeah, that's what a number of us have done. I think the others here reported _Buddy_ for a couple of weeks, but nothing happened, so I emailed Amazon. They were kind enough to price-match it for me within a few hours.
> 
> If you email Amazon, which is what I'd recommend, then do it through the "contact us" at the bottom of your dashboard. Then select "Pricing and Royalties" and then--and this is the important part, from what I've heard--select "other." Don't select "Price-matching." Again, that's just what I've been able to glean from the experiences of others. Then ask them to price-match it, and provide links to where your work is free.
> 
> Anyway, that's what I did, and it worked for me. If you decide to do it, then be sure to let us know the result. And good luck!


Worked like a charm... Sent an email last night and got an email back this morning saying they had set the book to free. Checked it on Amazon, and sure enough, free. Thanks for the help people.


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with reporting everyone.

Congratulations to those of you who's books have been made free!


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Emergency. Amazon screwed me and took my book off perma-free. I need your help again:

Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/b00dw3lzy2

Free:

Barnes&Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/chevalier-the-queens-mouseketeer-darryl-hughes/1116884826?ean=9781312790575&itm=1&usri=darryl+hughes

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/chevalier-the-queen-s-mouseketeer-the-hither-and-yon

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/chevalier-queens-mouseketeer/id956876352?mt=11

Thanks guys. I'll catch up on the last few pages I missed.

Dee


----------



## SmartQuant

Re: "Not Free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/b00dw3lzy2"

Just reported this for you.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys! I would greatly appreciate it if you could help me set my novella Sholpan back to free! Here are the details:

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Sholpan-Gaia-Nova-Joe-Vasicek-ebook/dp/B005NRF3LG
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sholpan-Gaia-Nova-Joe-Vasicek-ebook/dp/B005NRF3LG

iBooks: 



Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sholpan

Thanks so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Eva Lefoy

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Chevalier_ and _Sholpan_.


ditto me too


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Joe Vasicek said:


> Hey guys! I would greatly appreciate it if you could help me set my novella Sholpan back to free! Here are the details:
> 
> Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Sholpan-Gaia-Nova-Joe-Vasicek-ebook/dp/B005NRF3LG
> Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sholpan-Gaia-Nova-Joe-Vasicek-ebook/dp/B005NRF3LG
> 
> iBooks:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sholpan
> 
> Thanks so much! I really appreciate it!


Thanks guys for reporting Chevalier. 

I got Joe and the last few pages, so I'm all caught up.

Dee


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free.

I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.

*Not free at Amazon: *
http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Loss-Naturally-Healthy-Success-ebook/dp/B00PFZES6W/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1417627377&sr=1-2

*Free at Google Play: *
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Haylie_Furman_Weight_Loss?id=tUmeBgAAQBAJ

*Free at iTunes: *
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id966923857

*Free at Barnes & Noble*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/weight-loss-haylie-furman/1121213010?ean=2940151704663&itm=1&usri=2940151704663

Thank you for your help and have a great day.


----------



## Darryl Hughes

SmartQuant said:


> All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free.
> 
> I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.
> 
> *Not free at Amazon: *
> http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Loss-Naturally-Healthy-Success-ebook/dp/B00PFZES6W/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1417627377&sr=1-2
> 
> *Free at Google Play: *
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Haylie_Furman_Weight_Loss?id=tUmeBgAAQBAJ
> 
> *Free at iTunes: *
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id966923857
> 
> *Free at Barnes & Noble*
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/weight-loss-haylie-furman/1121213010?ean=2940151704663&itm=1&usri=2940151704663
> 
> Thank you for your help and have a great day.


Use the kdp contact email choose pricing and then pick "other", give them you free links and ask them to price match. I did it yesterday and got an email back early this morning saying my book would be price matched within 72 hours.

Dee


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Russell Phillips said:


> Thanks. It doesn't appear to be free yet, though I have had an email from KDP reminding me that it shouldn't be free elsewhere, and I'll admit that makes me a bit nervous.


If you're in kdp select you can't have your book anywhere but Amazon.

Dee


----------



## SmartQuant

Dee, Thanks for the update.

Jeff, Thanks for reporting my book.


----------



## Shaun4

I'll work back through the last few pages and report anyone's book that's not free yet. Here's mine if anyone can help:

Not free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J1962PS
Free:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-hex-breakers-eyes-sd-tennant/1120977883?ean=2940046478761
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/S_D_Tennant_The_Hex_Breaker_s_Eyes?id=-DKTBgAAQBAJ


----------



## Shaun4

Jeff Tanyard said:


> If you email Amazon, which is what I'd recommend, then do it through the "contact us" at the bottom of your dashboard. Then select "Pricing and Royalties" and then--and this is the important part, from what I've heard--select "other." Don't select "Price-matching." Again, that's just what I've been able to glean from the experiences of others. Then ask them to price-match it, and provide links to where your work is free.


worked for me!


----------



## amyates

Reported the last couple of pages that weren't yet free. Good luck all!


----------



## Howietzer

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Glad I could help, Howietzer.
> 
> Time to download _Dark Fate_, I guess. (I'm a cheapskate.)
> 
> By the way... I noticed in the "About the Author" part that you're an illustrator. Did you do you your own cover for _Dark Fate_? Either way, I think it's pretty cool-looking.


Sorry I didn't see this earlier Jeff. Being a cheapskate is cool, so am I. 

To answer your question, yes, I did illustrate and design the cover for Dark Fate. Thanks a lot, glad you like.


----------



## Jeff Shelby

Hi all,

Need some help making The Murder Pit free at Amazon. I've caught up with those that aren't free yet on the previous few pages and would appreciate any help you can give me - thank you!

NOT FREE AT AMAZON:
http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Moose-River-Mystery-Book-ebook/dp/B00K6N75LS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424355528&sr=8-1&keywords=the+murder+pit

FREE AT BN:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-murder-pit-jeff-shelby/1119692064?ean=9781498984447

FREE AT APPLE:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-murder-pit/id885696589?mt=11

FREE AT KOBO:
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-murder-pit


----------



## Loosecannon

Hi:
I've decided to release my first permafree title (Aiming for Sport), and would appreciate your help with reporting it to Amazon.

The _NOT-Free_ version at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HNJXLAW

Free versions to report:
Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/aiming-for-sport-sporting-arms-ammunition-manufacturers-inst/1121152884?ean=2940046551105

iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/aiming-for-sport/id965059483?ls=1&mt=11

Kobo
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/aiming-for-sport

Thanks very much!!


----------



## Jeff Shelby

Thanks, Jeff!

Loosecannon - I reported Aiming For Sport this morning.


----------



## Adrien Walker

Hey guys, does anyone know if Amazon disregards certain retailers? Mine is free via Smashwords, but I have yet to reupload an eligible file for the premium catalog (plan to, but haven't gotten to it yet). I've had a few folks report to Amazon, but nothing.

Book Title: Zevolution: Black Dawn

Amazon (not free):http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RR9OL8Y

Smashwords (free): https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/507512


----------



## SmartQuant

All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free.

I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.

*Not free at Amazon: *
http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Loss-Naturally-Healthy-Success-ebook/dp/B00PFZES6W/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1417627377&sr=1-2

*Free at Google Play: *
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Haylie_Furman_Weight_Loss?id=tUmeBgAAQBAJ

*Free at iTunes: *
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id966923857

*Free at Barnes & Noble*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/weight-loss-haylie-furman/1121213010?ean=2940151704663&itm=1&usri=2940151704663

Thank you for your help and have a great day.


----------



## Allyson J.

Can I get a price match? Thanks!

AMZN: http://smile.amazon.com/Love-Never-Tires-Linley-Patrick-ebook/dp/B00OECC9VS

Nook: http://smile.amazon.com/Love-Never-Tires-Linley-Patrick-ebook/dp/B00OECC9VS (free)

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id963261385 (free)


----------



## SmartQuant

Allyson Jeleyne said:


> Can I get a price match? Thanks!
> 
> AMZN: http://smile.amazon.com/Love-Never-Tires-Linley-Patrick-ebook/dp/B00OECC9VS
> 
> Nook: http://smile.amazon.com/Love-Never-Tires-Linley-Patrick-ebook/dp/B00OECC9VS (free)
> 
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id963261385 (free)


Done!


----------



## Jeff Shelby

Adrien and Allyson - reported for both of you.


----------



## Allyson J.

SmartQuant said:


> All caught up with everyone again. Congrats to those of you who's books have recently been made free.
> 
> I would like to get my book free on Amazon and could certainly use everyone's help.
> 
> *Not free at Amazon: *
> http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Loss-Naturally-Healthy-Success-ebook/dp/B00PFZES6W/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1417627377&sr=1-2
> 
> *Free at Google Play: *
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Haylie_Furman_Weight_Loss?id=tUmeBgAAQBAJ
> 
> *Free at iTunes: *
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id966923857
> 
> *Free at Barnes & Noble*
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/weight-loss-haylie-furman/1121213010?ean=2940151704663&itm=1&usri=2940151704663
> 
> Thank you for your help and have a great day.


Thanks! Returned the favor!!


----------



## Jeff Shelby

I reported Hotel Caruso, Carina


----------



## Allyson J.

carinasanfey said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me out? Hotel Caruso is free on B&N, kobo etc, trying to get it price matched on amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hotel-Caruso-Victor-Barnier-novel-ebook/dp/B00T817B86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424544572&sr=8-1&keywords=victor+barnier
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hotel-caruso-carina-sanfey/1121172835?ean=2940151750370&itm=1&usri=2940151750370
> 
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/hotel-caruso


Thank you! Returned the favor for you, also!


----------



## sofiavelardi77

Reported Hotel Caruso.

Could you please help me make my book free on amazon? Thank you in advance.

The Neighbor's Son not free on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Neighbors-Son-Forbidden-Love-Book-ebook/dp/B00RY2I17G/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1424634746&sr=1-7&keywords=ella+ward

free on Itunes





free on Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-neighbors-son-ella-ward/1121019963?ean=2940046501704


free on Kobo
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-neighbor-s-son-the-forbidden-love-series-book-1


----------



## amyates

Got everyone not yet free. 

Good luck!


----------



## sofiavelardi77

Thank you Carina, Jeff and Amy!!! 

Does anyone know how long it normally takes for a book to go permafree after it's reported?


----------



## Adrien Walker

On another's advice, I've managed to get my title free on Nook instead of only Smashwords, in hopes that having the bigger retailer show it free will be enough to get Amazon to follow.

Book: Zevolution: Black Dawn

Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/black-dawn-adrien-walker/1121277673?ean=2940046589894

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Black-Dawn-prequel-short-Zevolution-ebook/dp/B00RR9OL8Y/ref=pd_sim_kstore_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1WJ2X1QESMA1DN75K948

Does anyone else still need theirs reported? I'd be more than happy to return favors.


----------



## Kirkee

Hi Adrien (as well as anyone else who can spare a moment) to price match my Lustmord: Anatomy of a Serial Butcher, Vol. #1:

It's currently FREE on B&N (& some other places):

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lustmord-kirk-alex/1117433196?ean=2940151737227

http://www.amazon.com/Lustmord-Anatomy-Serial-Butcher-Vol-ebook/dp/B00CC7I5RY

Thank you.

Glad to repay the favor, etc. Please let me know.

Kirk


----------



## Adrien Walker

Kirk, just reported the B&N price to Amazon!


----------



## Kirkee

Thanks, Adrien. 
Just let 'Zon know your Black Dawn title is free at B&N.

Luck.

K.

Anyone else? I'd be more than happy to do the same.


----------



## amyates

Reported Sofia again. Got you, Adrien and Kirkee.  

Cheers!


----------



## P.T. Phronk

This is my first time trying perma-free, so I hope I'm doing this right. My short story, Brains, is 99 cents on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Brains-Phronk-ebook/dp/B00TUPPKSS/

But should be free, like on:
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/brains-2
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/brains-phronk/1121268837?ean=2940151739115&itm=1&usri=2940151739115

If anyone can help, it would be much appreciated, and I'll be sure to pay it forward!


----------



## PatricksML

*Not Free:* http://www.amazon.com/Bangin-Bosss-Bride-Affairs-ebook/dp/B00BF1C23Q
*Free:* https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/bangin-the-boss-s-bride

*Not Free:* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B5HE7JM
*Free:* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/naughty-nerd-ml-patricks/1115184215?ean=2940045663199

*Not Free:* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BPAURYS
*Free:* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/pumped-in-the-woods-ml-patricks/1116998443?ean=2940045293938

*Not Free: *www.amazon.com/Under-Table-Surprise-Dicey-Affairs-ebook/dp/B00AWYGC8S/
*Free:* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/under-the-table-surprise-ml-patricks/1117316605?ean=2940045366021


----------



## sofiavelardi77

Reported Zevolution, Lustmord, Brains and all of Patrick's books. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## rashad.freeman001

Not free - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N0E5S1O

Free - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Countdown/book-t_QHxwmHuU-NnAbFNmLFDg/page1.html

Thanks,


----------



## Adrien Walker

Submitted, Rashad!

I've heard (I think earlier in this very thread) that it is less likely Amazon will honor a free price match if the title has been out for a significant amount of time?

Several have reported my short story prequel to my series, but I'm concerned it won't go through since it's been out since early January. Anyone with experience on this?


----------



## Cody Young

Please make Ben FREE
Not free here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PEQCHQK
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ben-cody-young/1121205771?ean=2940046568219


----------



## P.T. Phronk

Reported Ben. Good luck, Cody!


----------



## David George Clarke

Not sure if this has been covered before, perhaps someone can advise. 
After a couple of reports of a lower price to Amazon UK for my book Rare Traits, they price matched to US$0.00 to make it the same as Apple, Google Play, Smashwords etc. When I checked with Amazon.com, it listed the book also as $0.00 so I assumed that it was also price matched in the US as well. However, while I instantly had many downloads of the free book in the UK, there were none in the US, in fact it was still registering the downloads there as paid sales. I have now checked with my son in New York and discovered that the book is still 0.99.
So, my question is, do we have to register lower prices in all the Amazon territories separately - has anyone else had the same experience? It's a little embarrassing since I went ahead and announced it as free everywhere


----------



## Kirkee

Make it free:

Fifty Shades of Tinsel - Vol. #1/ Heartthrob

http://www.amazon.com/Fifty-Shades-Tinsel-Part-Heartthrob-ebook/dp/B00JUH994W/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1398611309&sr=1-2&keywords=Fifty+Shades+of+Tinsel

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/heartthrob-kirk-alex/1119291889?ean=2940149606771

Thank you, fellow wordsmiths. 

Lemme know if I can help, etc.

I think I'd be lost without KBoards. This place is the best, ever. Because the people on here make
it so.

Kirk


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

This is my first time trying this so please lend me a helping hand. Did Everything But Think: D.E.B.T. is $0.99 on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Did-Everything-But-Think-D-E-B-T-ebook/dp/B0085WPUXM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=

Should be free, like on:
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/did-everything-but-think/id584710580?mt=11

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cody Young

DidEverythingButThink said:


> This is my first time trying this so please lend me a helping hand. Did Everything But Think: D.E.B.T. is $0.99 on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Did-Everything-But-Think-D-E-B-T-ebook/dp/B0085WPUXM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=
> 
> Should be free, like on:
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/did-everything-but-think/id584710580?mt=11
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Reported today - good luck with it!


----------



## RussLee74

Does anybody have a second to report me?

Amazon link ($0.99): http://www.amazon.com/Origin-Flight-Fly-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B00N37B8C6/
B&N link ($0.00): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fly-girl-volume-1-russ-anderson/1120258250

Thanks!


----------



## RussLee74

PatricksML, rashad.freeman001, Cody Young, Kirkee, and DidEverythingButThink... you've been reported.


----------



## Cody Young

RussLee74 said:


> Does anybody have a second to report me?
> 
> Amazon link ($0.99): http://www.amazon.com/Origin-Flight-Fly-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B00N37B8C6/
> B&N link ($0.00): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fly-girl-volume-1-russ-anderson/1120258250
> 
> Thanks!


Yes - done. This one and several others. Huge thanks to those who reported me - still no sign of "Ben" going free yet, but fingers crossed


----------



## David George Clarke

Many thanks Jeff, this is a great community. US links where my book Rare Traits is free are

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rare-traits-david-george-clarke/1114303569?ean=2940044245136
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Rare-Traits-The-Rare-Traits/book-KFzS3JxZRU6x19JaZ_yoTw/page1.html?s=nh5fCfLmAkujysJbwSmX2w&r=1
Apple iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rare-traits/id966155362?ls=1&mt=11
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/David_George_Clarke_Rare_Traits_The_Rare_Traits_Tr?id=DHDGBgAAQBAJ
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/273268

Rare Traits is still a paid book on Amazon US. It's interesting, Amazon UK needed relatively little persuasion to price match it down to free; clearly Amazon US is a harder nut to crack. Thanks again.


----------



## David George Clarke

Cody Young said:


> Please make Ben FREE
> Not free here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PEQCHQK
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ben-cody-young/1121205771?ean=2940046568219


Done! Good Luck, Cody!


----------



## David George Clarke

DidEverythingButThink said:


> This is my first time trying this so please lend me a helping hand. Did Everything But Think: D.E.B.T. is $0.99 on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Did-Everything-But-Think-D-E-B-T-ebook/dp/B0085WPUXM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=
> 
> Should be free, like on:
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/did-everything-but-think/id584710580?mt=11
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Done! Good luck


----------



## Kirkee

Thank you, RussLee74, Jeff Tanyard, & anyone else for taking the time.

Anyone seeing results? By that I mean was your book made free?
And how many days did it take?
In my own case, been trying to get the 'Zon to make my two titles (1st volumes)
free for about a month. Didn't work, so I thought I'd go this route, ask for help here
to see how it goes.

It's funny, going through D2D, to make things free on other vendor sites was easy
as pie. With 'Zon it tends to take longer, I guess.

Luck to all. Many sales. May you have a happy March.  
K.


----------



## rashad.freeman001

Submitted Ben and everything under it.  Thanks for submitting mine.


----------



## lisamaliga

Hello Everyone!
I've already reported my book, _Rooibos Tea and Pink Kaolin Shampoo Bar Recipe_. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Rooibos-Pink-Kaolin-Shampoo-Recipe-ebook/dp/B00U3CHWYW

Currently, it's free at the following book stores:

Smashwords
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/523344

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rooibos-tea-and-pink-kaolin-shampoo-bar-recipe-lisa-maliga/1121316579?ean=2940151742955&itm=1&usri=2940151742955

Kobo
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rooibos-tea-and-pink-kaolin-shampoo-bar-recipe

iTunes





Thank you and know that any help would be greatly appreciated!

All the best,
Lisa


----------



## David George Clarke

Delighted to report that thanks to the efforts of kind folks on this forum reporting lower prices, a number of friends doing the same and also to Amazon for responding to my requests (thank you, Amazon), my novel Rare Traits is now free on Amazon US and Amazon UK, as well as, of course, on all the other normal outlets: iTunes, Google Play, Smashwords, B&N, Kobo etc.
As a consequence of Rare Traits becoming free on Amazon US yesterday, the number of US downloads rocketed to several hundred. Rare Traits is a trilogy, so I include the first two chapters of the sequel (Delusional Traits) at the end of the Rare Traits (Book 1 of the trilogy) and the first two chapters of book 3 (Murderous Traits) at the end of Delusional Traits in the hope that readers of the free first book will be moved to buy the sequels. I'll report back in due course on whether this strategy appears to be working.
It's hard to pinpoint what persuaded Amazon US to price match (Amazon UK matched very quickly). My guess is that it's a combination of having the book free on sites they consider significant (and having a number of people report it) and appealing to them through their contact us channel on my dashboard as has been suggested on this forum. Not sure if time since publication is significant; I somehow doubt it, but to complete the story, Rare Traits was first self-published just over two years ago.

A final note on the other outlets. Even though Smashwords covers it, I signed up to iTunes Connect and uploaded my titles directly to iTunes via iTunes Producer, since that way, you have total control of pricing in all the 51 Apple territories. Also, that way there was no delay - the books went live in hours.

  ​


----------



## otterific

I've contacted Amazon as per the suggestions here, to price-match my book to Apple and BN, but thought I'd ask for help here, as well. Thanks so much in advance

Link to book on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Come-Second-Chances-Travel-Romance-ebook/dp/B009RFEU64/ref=la_B006T2R5UG_1_11_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1425406356&sr=1-11

Apple link: 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id597250887

BN link:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/come-home-to-me-peggy-l-henderson/1113636880?ean=2940151692298&itm=1&usri=2940151692298


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

I still need more help with reports. Please report my book as free. http://www.amazon.com/Did-Everything-But-Think-D-E-B-T-ebook/dp/B0085WPUXM/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_img_1

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/did-everything-but-think-joseph-lorick/1115720482?ean=2940045115087

iStore: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/did-everything-but-think/id584710580?mt=11

Thanks again!


----------



## lisamaliga

Thank you to all who've helped -- today it's officially free!


----------



## Kirkee

Lisa Maliga, your book covers make me salivate. Been battling a sweet tooth
my whole life. Shame on you, though. 

Absolutely wonderful covers.

To everyone who has gone to amazon & clicked on my Fifty Shades of Tinsel, Vol. #1/Heartthrob
to make it free, thank you; although it looks like it's going to require a few more requests before
amazon follows through.

Here are the two links, folks:

http://www.amazon.com/Fifty-Shades-Tinsel-Part-Heartthrob-ebook/dp/B00JUH994W/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1398611309&sr=1-2&keywords=Fifty+Shades+of+Tinsel

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/heartthrob-kirk-alex/1119291889?ean=2940149606771

Appreciate the help. If I can do likewise, please let me know.

Kirk


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Thanks for your help, my book finally went free this morning!


----------



## David George Clarke

Many thanks, Jeff, I hope you enjoy it


----------



## manamath

Hello!

I could use some help making my vignette permafree on Amazon.

Amazon link for Nadine: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NBD9CDY
Barnes and Noble permafree: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/nadine-nadine-1-gabriella-webster/1120872310?ean=2940046443530

Thank you to anyone willing to help!


----------



## manamath

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Nadine_. Strangely, the cover is in color on one site and black-and-white on the other. Was that on purpose, manamath? Just curious.


Thanks for catching that!
*runs off to Smashword to update Nadine's cover there*
A few days ago, when I published the most recent short, I updated the covers on Amazon and forgot to hit Smashword.


----------



## SophieStern

Hopping in here! I'm trying to make my new one perma free.

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/My-Bottom-Billionaire-Sophie-Stern-ebook/dp/B00UCB1YE8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425681804&sr=8-1&keywords=my
Kobo link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/my-bottom-billionaire

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Guys I'm trying to make my short story "The Man with the White Face" permafree on Amazon and I've been having some trouble.

Here are the links:

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IQCYU46

B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-man-with-the-white-face-micah-ackerman/1121330229?ean=2940046284188&itm=1&usri=2940046284188

Thank you so much for any help!
Micah

I will send emails for the ones above me


----------



## Curiouser

Reported the last three for funzies.


----------



## SophieStern

Thanks Lara!


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Thanks Lara


----------



## manamath

I reported Sophie and Micah's books, too.


----------



## lisamaliga

Kirkee said:


> Lisa Maliga, your book covers make me salivate. Been battling a sweet tooth
> my whole life. Shame on you, though.
> 
> Absolutely wonderful covers.
> 
> To everyone who has gone to amazon & clicked on my Fifty Shades of Tinsel, Vol. #1/Heartthrob
> to make it free, thank you; although it looks like it's going to require a few more requests before
> amazon follows through.
> 
> Here are the two links, folks:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fifty-Shades-Tinsel-Part-Heartthrob-ebook/dp/B00JUH994W/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1398611309&sr=1-2&keywords=Fifty+Shades+of+Tinsel
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/heartthrob-kirk-alex/1119291889?ean=2940149606771
> 
> Appreciate the help. If I can do likewise, please let me know.
> 
> Kirk


I just got back to this thread today. Thank you so much for your kind words, Kirk. 
Good to know that someone likes sweets as much as I do!


----------



## chele

Trying to put my first book, Dead and Buryd as free:

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FLVRWYU

Link where it's free: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/358812


----------



## manamath

Done, chele


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Thanks guys they made my story FREE today

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IQCYU46


----------



## LyraParish

Please help me make this baby free!!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Single-Lyra-Parish-ebook/dp/B00RUT6LFC/
Where it's free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id955395631

Thanks a million!


----------



## manamath

I reported it, LyraParish.


----------



## SophieStern

Micah Ackerman said:


> Thanks guys they made my story FREE today
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IQCYU46


That's awesome, Micah!

Got you, Lyra!


----------



## P.T. Phronk

Reported Lyra. Good luck!

My story, Brains, is finally free on the US store, http://www.amazon.com/Brains-Phronk-ebook/dp/B00TUPPKSS/

Amazon explicitly refused to make it free in Canada, but after a few days it went free anyway. Thanks everyone for helping make that happen!


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

Can you please help make my book free:

Here's the link to the book on Amazon, where it is not free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UG6VS4A

And here's the link Kobo, where it is free:

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/the-secret-affair-jennifer-morgan-1-special-preview-the-first-six-chapters

and on Smashwords, where also it is free:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/526581

Thanks in advance for your help.

Sincerely,

Ethan


----------



## a_urias

Reported The Secret Affair. Good luck.


----------



## LyraParish

Thanks everyone! It's not free yet but I'm sure it will be soon.


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin

Hi! Hoping I can maybe get a little nudge toward making a first in series permafree? 

The book is "By Darkness Revealed".

Amazon link (it's 99 cents there) is: http://www.amazon.com/Darkness-Revealed-Blackwell-Magic-Book-ebook/dp/B00J7CTPYY

Kobo link (free there) is: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/by-darkness-revealed-1

Apple link (free) is: By Darkness Revealed by Kevin McLaughin
https://itun.es/us/8XdGY.l

Thanks so much for any help you can offer! 

Kevin


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## K.A. Madison

Hi everyone. Please help with The Awakening:

Free here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-awakening/id877601636?mt=11
99 cents here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K9MV89Q

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria J

I reported everyone's book they wanted to make free on this page. I need some help making this book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Mission-Flight-Mars-V-Jeffrey-ebook/dp/B00LH1O8XG/

free (again) 

Where it's free: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/flight-to-mars-1


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Guys, I'm trying to make another short story permafree. It's my short "BAIT"

here is the Amazon link : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IX40FA0

here is Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/bait-23

here is B&N : http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bait-micah-ackerman/1121269027?ean=2940046247589&itm=1&usri=2940046247589

Thank you for your help. I will hit the above links and see what I can do for your guys above me

Micah


----------



## RJ Crayton

Have reported previous titles on list. Please report this one. Thanks.

Amazon links: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00USBHSAG
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00USBHSAG?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

FREE at these locations:

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/almost-perfect-rj-crayton/1120955725?ean=2940151748506
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/almost-perfect/id953750388?mt=11
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/RJ_Crayton_Almost_Perfect?id=mbXjBQAAQBAJ
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/almost-perfect-29


----------



## RJ Crayton

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, RJ. Good luck.


Thanks!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I'm considering making the first book of my trilogy free as an experiment, but first I'd like to know if that tactic has worked well for others. These are full-length novels without cliffhanger endings although each continues the story in the previous book. Each of my books sell for $3.99 now. 

When your first book has gone permafree, did you promote it right away? 
If not, did you see an increase in sales for your other books? Did it continue? 

I guess I'm wondering about long-term results. When I've run a $0.99 sale, my numbers have shot up, but then level off. 

Advice, please! Thanks.


----------



## J.Greene

Hi Everyone. Absolute newbie here. Please help me get the first in a series of three shorts made permafree, and I'll happily reciprocate, or pay it forward with next up in line.

It's entitled "DICE."
Here's the link for Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ULLUNLE

and then here it is on Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dice-a-short-story
and here on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/526816

Thanks in advance! Again, I'll check back during the day and do in kind for anyone who needs the same.


----------



## J.Greene

Harriet Schultz said:


> When your first book has gone permafree, did you promote it right away?
> If not, did you see an increase in sales for your other books? Did it continue?


Great questions and I'm also interested in what the responses will be!


----------



## J.Greene

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Dice_.


Jeff -- THANK YOU!
I see you have two books that already made it onto Kindle. But if I can return the favor somehow, let me know.
Joe


----------



## RJ Crayton

A little help, please. From what others are saying, sounds like Amazon wants to take it's time. Thanks in advance for reporting.

Amazon links: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00USBHSAG
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00USBHSAG?

FREE at these locations:

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/almost-perfect-rj-crayton/1120955725?ean=2940151748506
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/almost-perfect/id953750388?mt=11
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/RJ_Crayton_Almost_Perfect?id=mbXjBQAAQBAJ
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/almost-perfect-29


----------



## RJ Crayton

KevinMcLaughlin said:


> Hi! Hoping I can maybe get a little nudge toward making a first in series permafree?
> 
> The book is "By Darkness Revealed".
> 
> Amazon link (it's 99 cents there) is: http://www.amazon.com/Darkness-Revealed-Blackwell-Magic-Book-ebook/dp/B00J7CTPYY
> 
> Kobo link (free there) is: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/by-darkness-revealed-1
> 
> Apple link (free) is: By Darkness Revealed by Kevin McLaughin
> https://itun.es/us/8XdGY.l
> 
> Thanks so much for any help you can offer!
> 
> Kevin


reported it


----------



## beccajcampbell

Reporting those above me. Please help make mine free.

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EMHQDJE/

Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id690129424

Thanks!


----------



## beccajcampbell

K.A. Madison said:


> Hi everyone. Please help with The Awakening:
> 
> Free here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-awakening/id877601636?mt=11
> 99 cents here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K9MV89Q
> 
> Thanks!


Just wanted to let you know your book is not listed as free at the link you gave, so I couldn't report it. Please repost if you update your price!


----------



## David Bussell

beccajcampbell said:


> Reporting those above me. Please help make mine free.
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EMHQDJE/
> 
> Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id690129424
> 
> Thanks!


Reported.

Would y'all be a lamb and report this for me...

Here it is on Kindle:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Normalized-Part-One-David-Bussell-ebook/dp/B00UMK0TBS

And here it is for free:
http://www.lulu.com/shop/david-bussell/normalized-part-one-superfluous/ebook/product-22090384.html


----------



## J.Greene

RJ Crayton said:


> A little help, please...


Reported to Amazon US. (Looks like I can't do same for UK site as it redirects me to US site.)
Good luck!


----------



## J.Greene

David Bussell said:


> Would y'all be a lamb and report this for me...


Reported to US site. As with above, cannot report to UK site from within US.
Best of luck!


----------



## Sharon Kay

Can anyone help with reporting this book for me?

Amz link: http://www.amazon.com/Wicked-Wind-Solsti-Prophecy-Book-ebook/dp/B00E3CDUZS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1426722859&sr=1-1&keywords=wicked+wind

free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/wicked-wind/id961698846?mt=11

Thank you so much!!

Sharon


----------



## David Bussell

Jeff Tanyard said:


> David, I'm in the U.S., so I reported the Amazon.com version of your story, not the .uk version.


That's very good of you, thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Hey, guys Amazon still hasn't price matched my short story BAIT. I would really appreciate if any of you could report it.

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IX40FA0

Kobo link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/bait-23

Thanks so much!
Micah


----------



## Navigator

Micah Ackerman said:


> Hey, guys Amazon still hasn't price matched my short story BAIT. I would really appreciate if any of you could report it.
> 
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IX40FA0
> 
> Kobo link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/bait-23
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Micah


Reported again.


----------



## GeneDoucette

Hey if you could help make Immortal at Sea free:

http://www.amazon.com/Immortal-At-Sea-Chronicles-Book-ebook/dp/B00K9UXPVW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426875102&sr=8-1&keywords=immortal+at+sea

Here's a few links:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/immortal-at-sea/id957141304?mt=11

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/immortal-at-sea-gene-doucette/1121171479?ean=2940046636994

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/immortal-at-sea

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Gene_Doucette_Immortal_at_Sea?id=RVIxBwAAQBAJ

Thanks!


----------



## J.A. Cipriano

Hey, could you all help me out by reporting it to Amazon? Kill it with magic just went free everywhere.

Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NLZMRO8

Everyone else: (that seems rude haha)

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/kill-it-with-magic

Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/J_A_Cipriano_Kill_It_With_Magic?id=rlIZBwAAQBAJ

itunes: 




Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/kill-it-with-magic-j-a-cipriano/1121398592?ean=2940151710060

Thanks!


----------



## Glen Krisch

I need some help with The Nightmare Within.

Here's Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Nightmare-Within-Glen-Krisch-ebook/dp/B004GNFTSA/

iTunes:





Kobo:
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-nightmare-within-1

Nook:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/nightmare-within-glen-krisch/1103715255?ean=2940046292411

Thanks!


----------



## Navigator

Reported the ones above this post.


----------



## SophieStern

Reported those above me! And working to make this one free 

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/My-Bottom-Billionaire-Sophie-Stern-ebook/dp/B00UCB1YE8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425681804&sr=8-1&keywords=my
Kobo link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/my-bottom-billionaire

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## onguard74

Hey guys! Everyone above me on this page was reported.

Please help make my book permafree as well:

Book link on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Hell-Coming-Watchers-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00OVRT35G

Kobo link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/hell-is-coming-watcher-s-series-book-1

Thanks!


----------



## Glen Krisch

Sometime during the publishing/unpublishing/publishing process of being exclusive, and then changing my mind, the old cover for The Nightmare Within remained with the non-Amazon sites.  I still like the cover, so I decided to leave it.  I only changed the cover to begin with because the old cover wouldn't work for my print edition.  So, Jeff, here's a question for you: which cover do you like better?  I probably should go back and make the cover the same on all the sites.


----------



## Evenstar

Hiya, I've just gone through and done the last two pages, but on the UK site, hope it helps.

If anyone can do me I would be hugely grateful:

A Christmas Gift on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QZF4D70

Free on Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Stella_Wilkinson_A_Christmas_Gift?id=joYyBwAAQBAJ&hl=en_GB

Free on ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-christmas-gift/id976856737?mt=11

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-christmas-gift-stella-wilkinson/1121441637?ean=2940046309751


----------



## CJAnderson

Hello all,

Please help me make "Survive Ruinland" free on Amazon.

Google Play (FREE) link: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/C_J_Anderson_Survive_Ruinland?id=vqKlBwAAQBAJ&hl=en

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Survive-Ruinland-C-J-Anderson-ebook/dp/B00OZ4BYA2

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

All right, here we go again. _Brothers in Exile_ was free for a while, then I switched it back to $2.99, but now I'm switching it back to perma-free, probably for good this time!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KEBQGEY

iBooks: 



Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/brothers-in-exile-joe-vasicek/1119537915?ean=2940046259124

Thanks so much!


----------



## Guest

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Joe. Good luck, man.


Thanks!


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

I'm trying to make the first stories in my Victorian short story collections free, pretty please, help?

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Corsets-Cravings-Victorian-Romance-collection-ebook/dp/B0061DGL94/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427542776&sr=8-1&keywords=under+the+full+moon+jennings
http://www.amazon.com/Huberts-Hunting-Victorian-Romance-collection-ebook/dp/B00512ZYOO/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

FREE
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/under-the-full-moon-victorian-romance-and-erotica-lady-tl-jennings/1120020140?ean=2940045652049
https://itunes.apple.com/nz/book/under-full-moon-victorian/id901990887?mt=11

FREE
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/st-huberts-day-fox-hunting-victorian-romance-and-erotica-lady-tl-jennings/1121256903?ean=2940044361041&isbn=2940044361041
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/285431

I've reported everyone on this and the previous page, best of luck!


----------



## CJAnderson

Hello all,

Does AmazonUK match Amazon? Do we have to report it for both sites?

"Survive Ruinland" is now free at Amazon, but not at AmazonUK.

Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/Survive-Ruinland-C-J-Anderson-ebook/dp/B00OZ4BYA2

AmazonUK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00OZ4BYA2

Thanks!


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Hey everyone, I'm trying to make another short story price matched to FREE..

It's called DeathWalk and here's the link

Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J81PJOE

and here is the link to it FREE on Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/death-walk-micah-ackerman/1121255894?ean=2940151753777&itm=1&usri=2940151753777

Thank you so much for the help! And I will be sure to keep reporting the books above and below this post

Micah


----------



## JTCochrane

I went back a few pages and reported everyone who wasn't already free.  Good Luck.


----------



## Marcus Herzig

Hi everyone,

could you please help me make my book _The Eschaton Tales: Vol.1_ free on Amazon?

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Eschaton-Tales-Vol-1-Kieran-Marcus-ebook/dp/B00O4W59II/

Apple: 



 (free)
B & N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-eschaton-tales-kieran-marcus/1121486010?ean=2940151744294 (free)
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-eschaton-tales-vol-1 (free)
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Kieran_Marcus_The_Eschaton_Tales_Vol_1?id=rWuABwAAQBAJ (free)

Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Emily Kimelman

Hi Everyone, I need help making my book, STRINGS OF GLASS free on Amazon.

Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/STRINGS-GLASS-Sydney-Novel-ebook/dp/B00E825INK/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1375189924&sr=1-1&keywords=strings+of+glass+sydney+rye

Here it is on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/strings-of-glass-emily-kimelman/1116242158?ean=9781491068021
And iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/strings-glass-sydney-rye-novel/id677339324?mt=11

I'll report everyone from the last few pages who is not free yet.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KimFaulks

Hey guys. I would love some help to make my paranormal romance novella free on Amazon. Here is the link from B&N and Amazon.

Thank you so much!

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1121647514?ean=2940152196320&itm=1&usri=2940152196320

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Love-War-Part-Underworld-Coven-ebook/dp/B00RC0RJ6O/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1427754797&sr=1-8&keywords=kim+faulks


----------



## beccajcampbell

Thanks to everyone for helping making Empath free on Amazon US. I'd like to also get it free on the international sites, so please help me report it.

Free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/book/id690129424

Not free on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EMHQDJE/
Not free on Amazon CA: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00EMHQDJE/
Not free on Amazon AU: http://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00EMHQDJE/

I've reported all books above me.

Thanks!


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor

Little help?

I'm trying to get Amazon to make Crash Wagon: Book One - Family Ties free by price matching it. It's available for free on iTunes, Kobo, and Barnes & Noble. Here's the links.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id898566974
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/crash-wagon-book-one-family-ties-1
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/crash-wagon-jason-eric-pryor/1118929096?ean=9781501470868&itm=1&usri=9781501470868

I sent Amazon an email about iTunes and Kobo. B&N just went live today. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## brycetenor

Thanks in advance for the help in getting the first book in my children's series free!

Not Free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Pomodoro-Penguin-Makes-Friend-friendship-ebook/dp/B00BR43406

Free on iTunes:





You are my heroes! - Bryce


----------



## Marcus Herzig

Thanks Jeff and everyone else who reported my book. It's free on Amazon now, yay!


----------



## lucyvarna

Could y'all please help me in getting the first book in my series free on Amazon.com?

Amazon.com listing:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICS9C4M

Barnes & Noble (free):
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-prophecy-lucy-varna/1118621204

iTunes (free):
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id980404394

I've reported all the ones above me that weren't free. Thanks so much!

5 April 2015 ETA: As of right now (8:54 p.m. EDT), Amazon has still not price-matched this book. If anyone is still checking this thread this far back, would you please report the lower price? Thank you!


----------



## dmrus

Hi Everyone, I need help making my book, AlterWorld (Play to Live: Book #1) free on Amazon.

Here is the link (NOT free) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LYJOII6/

Here is FREE https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/531827

I'll report everyone from the last few pages who is not free yet.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CJAnderson

How can I make it free on AmazonUK?

FREE on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OZ4BYA2/
FREE on GooglePlay https://play.google.com/store/books/details/C_J_Anderson_Survive_Ruinland?id=vqKlBwAAQBAJ


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

I do not accept VerticalScope's Terms Of Service on Kboards, and have asked for my account to be deleted, along with all of my posts.

If you are here as a result of a Google search, _*leave now*_. The owners of this site are interested only in your possible ad revenue.


----------



## CJAnderson

Thanks all for this thread. Reporting everyone I can


----------



## SunshineOnMe

I need some help getting this free. Thank you so much!

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-No-More-Ghost-ebook/dp/B00VN8UNWS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1428167699&sr=8-3&keywords=ghost+no+more

free at-
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id982636343

https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=uFnHBwAAQBAJ

Thank you


----------



## wholefoodspark

I reported some on the last couple pages. I'm still waiting to get the B&N links of my book.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Thank you Jeff!!!


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

So, my short story "Under the full moon" is free in the US, but I'm still struggling to make it free in the UK and to get "St Hubert's Day Fox Hunting" free.
I've reported everyone on this and the previous pages. 

Under the full moon

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsets-Cravings-Victorian-Romance-collection-ebook/dp/B0061DGL94/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427542776&sr=8-1&keywords=under+the+full+moon+jennings

FREE
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/under-the-full-moon-victorian-romance-and-erotica-lady-tl-jennings/1120020140?ean=2940045652049
https://itunes.apple.com/nz/book/under-full-moon-victorian/id901990887?mt=11

St Hubert's Day Fox Hunting

NOT FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Huberts-Hunting-Victorian-Romance-collection-ebook/dp/B00512ZYOO/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Huberts-Hunting-Victorian-Romance-collection-ebook/dp/B00512ZYOO/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

FREE
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/st-huberts-day-fox-hunting-victorian-romance-and-erotica-lady-tl-jennings/1121256903?ean=2940044361041&isbn=2940044361041
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/285431

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## wholefoodspark

Hey everyone, will Amazon price match with Smashwords? If so, here are my links:

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Loss-Motivation-Mistakes-Keeping-ebook/dp/B00D60K0LA/

FREE:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/532871


----------



## SunshineOnMe

I don't know, but I reported it.


----------



## lucyvarna

Thank you to everyone! Amazon finally made _The Prophecy_ available as a free download.


----------



## RN_Wright

I would appreciate it someone could report this free item to Amazon:

Nook site: http://bit.ly/1Jh5hZs

Amazon: amzn.com/B00M9K82

Thank you.


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Hi,

Need some help in getting my box set free.

Free : http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1121694187?ean=2940152151725
Not Free : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VQL7BD6

Have reported everyone in the last two pages who are not free right now.

Regards,
Varun


----------



## RN_Wright

Many thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Jamie Maltman

Working on making my short story intro to my series:

*Elysia: She Had Eyes Only For What Could Be
*
FREE on Amazon.

*US
*AMAZON US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VDSNG

FREE BN US: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1121692610?ean=2940152181111&itm=1&usri=2940152181111
FREE iTunes US: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/elysia/id982774627
FREE KOBO: https://store.kobobooks.com/ebook/elysia-7

*UK
*AMAZON UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00VDSNG

FREE iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/elysia/id982774627
FREE KOBO: https://store.kobobooks.com/ebook/elysia-7

*Canadians:*
AMAZON CA: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00VDSNG

FREE iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/elysia/id982774627
FREE KOBO: https://store.kobobooks.com/ebook/elysia-7

*Australia*
FREE AU: http://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00VDSNG
FREE iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/elysia/id982774627?ls=1&mt=11
FREE KOBO: https://store.kobobooks.com/ebook/elysia-7

Going through the past few pages to report whatever isn't FREE yet. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jamie Maltman

Reported everyone from the past couple of pages - some of which look like they might already be free, but are only showing me a price because they know I'm in Canada and CA isn't free yet.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Reported it, Jamie!


----------



## SnarkyMommy

For anyone interested, I made the first book of my serial romance free on D2D and Google Play. Emailed Amazon to tell them it was free, listed the retailers, and they matched it within four days.


----------



## PJ Padley

Brand new author here and could use some help making my first book in a series free, I'll be sure to go through and report the others. Thank you, thank you!

Amazon (non free link) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VGXVHFM

itunes link (free link): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/super-zombie-dishwasher-man/id982962831?ls=1&mt=11

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Reported it PJ- and welcome!


----------



## PJ Padley

ha!  Thank you everybody.  I sent an email to amazon as well, now I'm just praying to the powers that be at Amazon and twiddling my goatee.


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Thanks everyone for the support. My box set is now free on Amazon.

Have reported the books that are still not free.

Don't forget to send a mail to kdp support ([email protected]) asking them to price match. Mine went free within six hours of notifying.

Good luck,

Varun Vashist


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

Under the full moon and Fox hunting is free thanks to you guys! 

...Now it's "The Lady in white" turn:

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Seduction-Victorian-Romance-collection-ebook/dp/B007CLEYB6/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1428613065&sr=1-1&keywords=jennings+lady+in+white

FREE

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-lady-in-white-victorian-romance-and-erotica-lady-tl-jennings/1121709646?ean=2940151856409
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/lady-in-white-victorian-romance/id983428422?mt=11

I've reported all stories on this and the previous page. 
Virtual chocolate cake to all who report my short story!


----------



## Shane Murray

Really having trouble getting the first in my series free 

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Orc-Many-Questions-ebook/dp/B00CH0USHG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

FREE:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id961429155
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Shane_Michael_Murray_The_Orc_of_Many_Questions?id=ntpmBgAAQBAJ


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Shane Murray

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Lady_ and _Orc._


Thanks heaps


----------



## mlouisalocke

Dear all, a dear friend has just put the first in her back list series free everywhere (except of course the Zon) and is trying to get it price matched. Since she is a technophobe I am trying to help her get this done. I promise to go and help the rest of you who haven't yet achieved that golden price match. By the way her Bo Bradley series is terrific, with a sleuth who is Bi-polar. She won all sorts of awards in the past--but suffered the usual fate of well -written midlisters!

So if you would please go to the product page of Child of Silence: A Bo Bradley Mystery Book One http://www.amazon.com/Child-Silence-Bo-Bradley-Book-ebook/dp/B004MPRAMU/

and mark that it is free in on on-line store, and use one of the following url's as proof:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id983886215

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/child-of-silence-abigail-padgett/1002012660?ean=2940151696784&isbn=2940151696784&itm=1&usri=2940151696784

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/child-of-silence

Thanks much, no going to make you all free!!

M. Louisa


----------



## mythsnake

Looking to make my newly released short story free on Amazon, so all help is greatly appreciated.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W5THKYI

Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=C34gCAAAQBAJ

Apple: 




Thanks! All the links I checked on the last two pages appear to already be free, so I'll watch this thread and help out those who come next.


----------



## David Bussell

mythsnake said:


> Looking to make my newly released short story free on Amazon, so all help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W5THKYI
> 
> Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=C34gCAAAQBAJ
> 
> Apple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! All the links I checked on the last two pages appear to already be free, so I'll watch this thread and help out those who come next.


Done. Any chance of a return of the favour?

My book's here:

http://www.amazon.com/Normalized-Part-One-David-Bussell-ebook/dp/B00UMK0TBS/

And here it is for free:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/normalized-david-bussell/1121650441?ean=2940151839785

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/normalized-part-one-superfluous-1

Cheers!


----------



## mythsnake

Done, David!

Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

My Victorian short story "The Lady in white" is still not free and could need a little bit of help from you.

NOT FREE:

http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Seduction-Victorian-Romance-collection-ebook/dp/B007CLEYB6/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1428613065&sr=1-1&keywords=jennings+lady+in+white

FREE

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-lady-in-white-victorian-romance-and-erotica-lady-tl-jennings/1121709646?ean=2940151856409
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/lady-in-white-victorian-romance/id983428422?mt=11

I've reported all stories on this and the previous page. 
Virtual chocolate cake with strawberries and whipped cream to all who report my short story!


----------



## David Bussell

mythsnake said:


> Done, David!


Appreciate it.


----------



## mythsnake

Reported for you, TL. (Being a TL too, that felt like talking to myself )


----------



## David Bussell

Lady TL Jennings said:


> My Victorian short story "The Lady in white" is still not free and could need a little bit of help from you.


Sorted.


----------



## George Donnelly

Hi I'd like to make this permafree on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LT2S5QO

It's priced free at kobo. https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lando-cruz-and-the-coup-conspiracy

Thanks!

I reported the "The Lady in white" and all the others were already permafree.


----------



## Julz

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Hi I'd like to make this permafree on Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LT2S5QO
> 
> It's priced free at kobo. https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lando-cruz-and-the-coup-conspiracy
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I reported the "The Lady in white" and all the others were already permafree.


Done


----------



## Scott Pixello

I'm still trying to make the first in my Roman series, Keith Ramsbottom (Episode I): Rebel Leader, free. Can someone price-match with Amazon? I'd be happy to return the favour. Thanks.
The first in my Keith Ramsbottom series, Rebel Leader, should be free but it's not. AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Just started a promo- great timing Amazon. Can anyone help?

Free here:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/433036
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/book/keith-ramsbottom-episode-i/id871310012?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/keith-ramsbottom-scott-pixello/1119387517?ean=2940045860000

Not free here:
http://www.amazon.com/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1398749914&sr=1-7&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1398749949&sr=8-2&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.ca/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750008&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.de/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398750039&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello


----------



## mythsnake

Reported yours, George.

Scott, your US one is already price-matched. Good luck with your promo!


----------



## Scott Pixello

Thanks mythsnake.

Exactly what's being shown in the US is not always clear from outside your borders. Many thanks.


----------



## 75814

So I applied for ENT thinking it'd be for next month, but then they just emailed me to let me know that they can slot me in on April 30th. Which is great, except I only just set it free on the platforms and now need to scramble to get it price-matched on Amazon!

Here's the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Continent-Myth-Hunter-Book-ebook/dp/B0053QY458/

At the moment, it's only free on Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Percival_Constantine_The_Lost_Continent?id=tq3WBAAAQBAJ

I'll post other links once they make the price change live. Hopefully I don't blow my chance to get in ENT.

ETA - Kobo has now gone live, too: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Lost-Continent/book-8AlKVP5RwEiUAbOfL4SRkA/page1.html?s=jTnM7MmqiEWBD4-9p1CDsQ&r=6

ETA 2 - iTunes is also now free: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-lost-continent/id854175927?ls=1&mt=11


----------



## George Donnelly

Reported yours just now Perry and have reported the others that I could as well. Thanks.


----------



## Natasha Holme

I'm aiming for permafree on Amazon with my first diary, *Lesbian Crushes at School: A Diary on Growing Up Gay in the Eighties*. It is currently free on Smashwords, B&N, Kobo, iTunes.

*Please could any US people report*
HERE
*that my book is free here?:*
www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lesbian-crushes-at-school-natasha-holme/1120004454
www.smashwords.com/books/view/466037
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lesbian-crushes-at-school-a-diary-on-growing-up-gay-in-the-eighties
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lesbian-crushes-at-school/id908866955

*Please could any UK people report*
HERE
*that my book is free here?:*
www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lesbian-crushes-at-school-natasha-holme/1120004454
www.smashwords.com/books/view/466037
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/lesbian-crushes-at-school/id908866955

Happy to do reciprocal reporting. Many thanks!


----------



## George Donnelly

I US-reported it.

I could still use some reports on mine:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LT2S5QO

It's priced free at kobo. https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lando-cruz-and-the-coup-conspiracy


----------



## Natasha Holme

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I US-reported it.
> I could still use some reports on mine:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LT2S5QO
> It's priced free at kobo. https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lando-cruz-and-the-coup-conspiracy


Thanks so much, George. 
I've reported your book 
Natasha


----------



## mythsnake

Reported for both Natasha and Perry.

Can UK folks report mine for me? Thanks!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00W5THKYI

Nook Uk (where it's free): http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/the-hearts-of-men-aztec-west-by-tl-morganfield/2940152173253


----------



## ThunderHawk2

Hi guys. I'm trying to make two of my books free on Amazon. One is the first book in my Felix Green mystery series, Death by Nostalgia, and the other is Murderer's Dilemma, a short story in the same series.

Book #1, Death by Nostalgia:

Amazon (where it's not free)

Kobo (where it is free)

Book #2, Murderer's Dilemma:

Amazon (not free) 

Kobo (free)

They're also both free on ITunes, Nook, and the other D2D sites. Thanks in advance! I really, really appreciate it.


----------



## George Donnelly

Reported both. Pls report mine as well.


----------



## ThunderHawk2

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Reported both. Pls report mine as well.


Done.


----------



## Natasha Holme

mythsnake, I've reported yours.
ThunderHawk2, I've reported both of yours.
ThunderHawk2, please report mine


----------



## mythsnake

Reported for you, Thunderhawk.

Thanks, Natasha!


----------



## ThunderHawk2

mythsnake said:


> Reported for you, Thunderhawk.
> 
> Thanks, Natasha!





Natasha Holme said:


> mythsnake, I've reported yours.
> ThunderHawk2, I've reported both of yours.
> ThunderHawk2, please report mine


Thanks a lot! I've reported both of yours. (Though yours looks like it already had enough - mythsnake, whoops >.< )


----------



## 75814

Lost Continent has now gone free on Barnes & Noble as well: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-lost-continent-percival-constantine/1118621346?ean=9781507834787

Could still use some help convincing Amazon, though: http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Continent-Myth-Hunter-Book-ebook/dp/B0053QY458/

Reported everyone else's.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

I do not accept VerticalScope's Terms Of Service on Kboards, and have asked for my account to be deleted, along with all of my posts.

If you are here as a result of a Google search, _*leave now*_. The owners of this site are interested only in your possible ad revenue.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Perry Constantine said:


> Lost Continent has now gone free on Barnes & Noble as well: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-lost-continent-percival-constantine/1118621346?ean=9781507834787
> 
> Could still use some help convincing Amazon, though: http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Continent-Myth-Hunter-Book-ebook/dp/B0053QY458/
> 
> Reported everyone else's.


Done, Perry.
And thank you


----------



## ThunderHawk2

Perry Constantine said:


> Lost Continent has now gone free on Barnes & Noble as well: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-lost-continent-percival-constantine/1118621346?ean=9781507834787
> 
> Could still use some help convincing Amazon, though: http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Continent-Myth-Hunter-Book-ebook/dp/B0053QY458/
> 
> Reported everyone else's.


Reported, Perry. Thanks.


----------



## thewitt

A little help, please.

Prophecy's Queen is free everywhere but Amazon...
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WS5648M

iTunes, Nook, Kobo, Google Play, Smashwords and more!

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/prophecys-queen/id990112127
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/prophecys-queen-timothy-bond/1121818416?ean=2940152198607
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/prophecy-s-queen
https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=wKKwCAAAQBAJ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/538876

I've reported those book in the list that are not showing free. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## George Donnelly

Reported yours, thewitt, please report mine.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LT2S5QO

It's priced free at kobo. https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lando-cruz-and-the-coup-conspiracy


----------



## thewitt

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Reported yours, thewitt, please report mine.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LT2S5QO
> 
> It's priced free at kobo. https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lando-cruz-and-the-coup-conspiracy


Done! Thank you.


----------



## ThunderHawk2

Reported, thewitt. If you could report my two (below), I'd be grateful.



ThunderHawk2 said:


> Book #1, Death by Nostalgia:
> 
> Amazon (where it's not free)
> 
> Kobo (where it is free)
> 
> Book #2, Murderer's Dilemma:
> 
> Amazon (not free)
> 
> Kobo (free)


----------



## thewitt

ThunderHawk2 said:


> Reported, thewitt. If you could report my two (below), I'd be grateful.


Done! Thank you.


----------



## thewitt

Does anyone have a feel for how long this process takes?  Still trying....


----------



## StarWriter

Hello,

Looking to make the 1st in my series free on Amazon. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FV6XIS4

Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Ken_Lozito_Road_to_Shandara?id=WxmxAgAAQBAJ&hl=en

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/road-to-shandara/id803901188

Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/road-to-shandara-ken-lozito/1118057370?ean=2940151880176


----------



## ESCARRUTHERS

Hi,

First day on KBoards

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-lost-continent-percival-constantine/1118621346?ean=9781507834787&cm_mmc=AFFILIATES-_-Linkshare-_-je6NUbpObpQ-_-10:1&r=1

Just reported Lost Continent as free to Amazon

Elliot


----------



## ESCARRUTHERS

Just reported Road to Shandara to Amazon as Free on Google Play


----------



## ESCARRUTHERS

Hi,

Doing my first free ever.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wacky-words-elliot-carruthers/1121820575?ean=2940151890038

http://www.amazon.com/Wacky-Words-Vocabulary-Elliot-Carruthers-ebook/dp/B00WCPVRSA

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Elliot


----------



## thewitt

KenLozito said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking to make the 1st in my series free on Amazon. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FV6XIS4
> 
> Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Ken_Lozito_Road_to_Shandara?id=WxmxAgAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/road-to-shandara/id803901188
> 
> Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/road-to-shandara-ken-lozito/1118057370?ean=2940151880176


Done.

Still trying to get mine free.... ugh


----------



## ESCARRUTHERS

Thanks Jeff,


----------



## thewitt

ESCARRUTHERS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Doing my first free ever.
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wacky-words-elliot-carruthers/1121820575?ean=2940151890038
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wacky-Words-Vocabulary-Elliot-Carruthers-ebook/dp/B00WCPVRSA
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Elliot


Done. Please report mine as well if you get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## ESCARRUTHERS

Hi again,

I just noticed something that may be important.

For example
If you click the link below - extra stuff is added to the address

I know this can confuse robots

Take this link:
www.barnesandnoble.com/w/prophecys-queen-timothy-bond/1121818416

Paste it into the browser address 

it will go to the address without all the extra stuff

I am guessing that's what the robot needs


Maybe that's why it's not working

worth a try


----------



## ESCARRUTHERS

Reported Prophecys Queen on Barnes and Noble to Amazon - using a clean pasted link


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

I don't consent


----------



## StarWriter

thewitt said:


> Done.
> 
> Still trying to get mine free.... ugh


Thanks. I also contacted KDP support via email and they changed the price within a few hours. Good Luck.


----------



## StarWriter

ESCARRUTHERS said:


> Just reported Road to Shandara to Amazon as Free on Google Play


Thanks. I reported yours as well. Also try reaching out to KDP.


----------



## praveen.annu

Google : https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Praveen_Venkiteswara_Annu_Ladakh_in_Pictures?id=bmrXBQAAQBAJ
Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R0AI1TA

Please make it free on Amazon.


----------



## thewitt

carinasanfey said:


> Hello, lovely people! I'm trying to get Big Bad World made free, could use a bit of help.
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940152161243
> 
> Amazon link is first in my sig.
> 
> I've reported all the ones on the past two pages that still aren't free.


Reported


----------



## ThunderHawk2

carinasanfey said:


> Hello, lovely people! I'm trying to get Big Bad World made free, could use a bit of help.
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940152161243
> 
> Amazon link is first in my sig.
> 
> I've reported all the ones on the past two pages that still aren't free.


Reported. Thanks.

I hate to ask but I think mine could use a few more reports. Here's the info again for anyone who'd like to give me a helping hand.

Book #1, Death by Nostalgia:

Amazon (where it's not free)

Kobo (where it is free)

Book #2, Murderer's Dilemma:

Amazon (not free) 

Kobo (free)

They're also both free on ITunes, Nook, and the other D2D sites. Thanks again!


----------



## devalong

Hi all, I'm trying to get Alpha Heat listed as free:

Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/billionaire-shifter-dark-romance-deva-long/1121840839
Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Billionaire-Shifter-Dark-Romance-Thunder-ebook/dp/B00OGXJF7G

TIA!


----------



## devalong

I reported for Carina, praveen.annu, ThunderHawk2, Timothy Bond, GeorgeDonnelly, and Elliot. The other ones all seemed to be free now (YAY). Let me know if I missed anyone who wants a report of free


----------



## Emily Kimelman

Hi,

I'd appreciate help making my novella "One Kiss" free.

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/One-Kiss-Apocalyptic-Transmissions-International-ebook/dp/B00RMFQEOM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1430654621&sr=8-4&keywords=one+kiss

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/one-kiss-ej-kimelman/1121761755?ean=2940152135145

iBooks
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/one-kiss-apocalyptic-urban/id986518460?mt=11

I'll go back and help out everyone on the past few pages.

Thanks!!!


----------



## thewitt

Reported everyone back four pages who was not free.  What a frustrating process...  

I wrote to KDP. They said they would get back to me by Saturday the 9th....


----------



## Vivian_Wilde

Hi all, I am trying to get MAKE ME free on Amazon

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00STR9PES
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/make-me-17
BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/make-me-vivian-wilde/1121816640?ean=2940151685740&itm=1&usri=2940151685740

Thanks for your help in advance. I'll help others in the thread in the meantime.


----------



## andreadrew

I've just done this for Alpha Heat and One Kiss.  My time to request permafree should come up in coming weeks once I hear back regarding permafree promotions


----------



## thewitt

Submitted for Make Me


----------



## andreadrew

OK I've now jumped on the bandwagon and just did the same thing for Make Me


----------



## ThunderHawk2

Reported everything on this page.

My two books still aren't free, but I remain optimistic. Thanks for all the reports so far!


----------



## AllisonGatta

Hey guys! I'd appreciate your help in making my book free. The links are here:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Bargaining-Bride-Honeybrook-Love-Novel-ebook/dp/B00TGC71K0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430775170&sr=8-1&keywords=bargaining+with+the+bride

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bargaining-with-the-bride-allison-gatta/1121761740?ean=2940152136821&itm=1&usri=2940152136821

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/bargaining-with-the-bride

I'll be sure to go back and help everyone in the last few pages as well! Thanks so much!


----------



## thewitt

I finally contacted KDP Support and told them I have a giveaway contest ad coming up and that I would like to include Amazon links in the contest, however "I can't figure out how to set my book to FREE"

They gave me the "We reserve the right" speech and set it to free after three days.


----------



## ESCARRUTHERS

Reported Bargaining Bride, Make me and One Kiss


----------



## ESCARRUTHERS

I guess I will try the writing KDP support thing


----------



## Emily Kimelman

Please help with making my book, THE DEVIL'S BREATH, Free.

NOT FREE:
Amazon
http://goo.gl/JURHHR

FREE HERE:
iBooks
http://apple.co/1KP0xej
B&N
http://bit.ly/1DU6Gjt


----------



## Emily Kimelman

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _One Kiss_.
> 
> I'd also just like to add that I read the blurb and I love the name of the band: "Higgs and the Bosons." Good stuff, Emily.


Thanks!


----------



## ThunderHawk2

Reported The Devil's Breath, Emily. I should mention that the B&N link you gave doesn't seem to say anything about it being free. I reported using the Apple link.

Also, it's ten days on for me and my two little stories still aren't free. I'll probably contact KDP Support early last week but it sounds like that's no guarantee either.


----------



## andreadrew

Hi everyone

Well with a book bub promotion approaching on 6th June, I hope Amazon comes to the party sooner rather than later. Some of you might remember I did some of the reporting myself for other books a few days ago but will keep going!  I'm also hoping you wouldn't mind reporting on all three amazon sites, as according to past experience with another book, they were relatively quick to make the .com version free, but not the UK and CA versions. So here we go! I'll email kdp support in the next few days, once D2D tells me that the Nook version is now free... 

Amazon.com for Gypsy Hunted:
http://www.amazon.com/Gypsy-Hunted-psychic-paranormal-romance-ebook/dp/B00N9Q9PYY/

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/gypsy-hunted

Amazon.co.uk for Gypsy Hunted http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gypsy-Hunted-psychic-paranormal-romance-ebook/dp/B00N9Q9PYY/
ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/gypsy-hunted/id962311232?mt=11&uo=6&at=&ct=

Amazon.ca http://www.amazon.ca/Gypsy-Hunted-psychic-paranormal-romance-ebook/dp/B00N9Q9PYY/
ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/gypsy-hunted/id962311232?mt=11&uo=6&at=&ct=

Thanks in advance everyone, what a great thread!


----------



## thewitt

I've reported everyone again....  though I'm not convinced Amazon will change a new book to free without asking them... They price matched within an hour when I changed prices on Book 1 and Book 2, but my new one?  Not until I asked...


----------



## andreadrew

thanks Jeff and thewitt
I'm going to email support and ask them to do it too.  I have a Bookbub promo coming up on 6th June and don't want to take any chances


----------



## andreadrew

Thanks everyone
Just emailed support and Gypsy Hunted is now permafree 24 hours later


----------



## ThunderHawk2

Well, I just emailed support as well. I'll let you all know what happens.


----------



## ThunderHawk2

They made both my books free late last night.  

I guess contacting their support team really works.

(Sorry for the double-post. I don't know if that's faux pas here or not.)


----------



## ericmoyer

New to the boards...

Trying to make my book Back to Ocean City permafree.

Here's the Amazon link:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X3C7348

Here is where it is free: 




Thanks!

Eric
http://www.backtooceancity.com


----------



## jayrey72

Wow, Eric. Looks like Ocean City was made Permafree. I was going to report it too, but no need now!

Congrats, and let us know how it works for your sales.


----------



## ESCARRUTHERS

Hi,

Wacky Words has gone permafree.

Just checked a few trying to report and it looks like every one has gone permafree

Please let me know what to report.

Thanks for your help,
Elliot


----------



## lynnemurray

Thanks to everyone on this thread! I just published a short story *Valkyrie in the Demon Realm* that serves as an intro to my novel *Gravitas: Valkyrie in the Forbidden Zone*. It was easy to set the story free on Draft2Digital, but getting Amazon to match the free price by the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" option has had no immediate effect. I'm going to try the tech support request tactic now! I wouldn't have known that was an option without you all!

I'll report back, typing with fingers crossed.


----------



## reweber1965

Hello all,

Can you kind people please report me:

FREE at:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11

NOT FREE AT:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Star-Agency-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU

Will report all not free from the last 2 pages.

Thanks


----------



## Doglover

gregoryblackman said:


> I appreciate it. I have done the same, however, until it goes on B&N you're not likely to get it price matched. Been looking around, and even with my own experience, they will not price match. But I did it, and if it doesn't go free, when B&N uploads the book, please let me know and I will resend the information.
> 
> Thanks!


I put one of my books through D2D then used the contact us button on the kdp website to ask Amazon to price match and they did within a few days. They did say in future use the report lower price button, but so many people on the forum had said they take no notice of that so I by passed it.


----------



## RS McCoy

Hey ya'll

Can you help make Sparks free? Thank you!

Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H62TKWY

Free at:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sparks-rs-mccoy/1119633270?ean=2940045974523
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sparks-12
https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-sparks-1576959-234.html

* I reported those on this page that weren't already free!

<3 Thank you!!


----------



## lynnemurray

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Good luck, Lynne! Let us know when it's free.


Thanks, Jeff, asking the tech support people worked! Valkyrie is now free on Amazon.com Still working on .UK and . AU


----------



## jayrey72

Newbie here!

I'm tired of getting turned down by BookBub, as I don't have enough reviews. Hoping making the first book in my Asian-Steampunk series, Dragonfly Warrior, FREE will help.

Amazon Link for Dragonfly Warrior: http://amzn.to/1inGLeW

Where it's currently free (iTunes): http://bit.ly/1cW2xOL

A million times thank you!

- Jay
jaynoel.com


----------



## jayrey72

Thanks!

It just went FREE on Barnes and Noble too, so you can use this link to report it on Amazon as well: http://bit.ly/1kYA1G5


----------



## oliviathorne

Hi everyone!

I'm trying to make my book MIDNIGHT DESIRE free on Amazon.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y97EZWY

Free on Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/midnight-desire-part-1-midnight-riders-motorcycle-club-romance-olivia-thorne/1122018190?ean=2940152200973

Free on iTunes: 




Thank you so much!

Olivia


----------



## jayrey72

oliviathrone, your book is already FREE.

How long did that take you?


----------



## rashad.freeman001

It's time to let this little bird fly.

Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Countdown-Wasteland-Chronicles-Book-One-ebook/dp/B00N0E5S1O/ref=la_B006WQYRG4_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1433255159&sr=1-2

B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/countdown-rashad-freeman/1121282263?ean=2940152224795

kobo - https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/countdown-the-wasteland-chronicles-book-one


----------



## David Bussell

rashad.freeman001 said:


> It's time to let this little bird fly.
> 
> Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Countdown-Wasteland-Chronicles-Book-One-ebook/dp/B00N0E5S1O/ref=la_B006WQYRG4_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1433255159&sr=1-2
> 
> B&N - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/countdown-rashad-freeman/1121282263?ean=2940152224795
> 
> kobo - https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/countdown-the-wasteland-chronicles-book-one


Reported as free.


----------



## rashad.freeman001

Thank you


----------



## Julz

Hey all,
Do you mind helping me go free please?

Here's the amazon link 
http://www.amazon.com/Skinniness-Next-Goddessness-Laceys-Story-ebook/dp/B00U8EMGZ0/ref=sr_1_1_twi_2_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1433357639&sr=8-1&keywords=skinniness+is+next+to+goddessness

And here's where it's free on ibook
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/skinniness-is-next-to-goddessness/id1001285822?ls=1&mt=11

And Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/skinniness-is-next-to-goddessness-laceys-story-julia-keanini/1122050145?ean=2940152145960

Thanks sooo much in advance  Looks like most of you already went free, but I tried to do what I can


----------



## Julz

Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## Crime fighters

I don't know if this has been said lately, but there's a much quicker way to get your book price-matched to free. Each time I have used this method, my book has been free and receiving downloads within 2-6 hours. 

Email KDP support in your dashboard and let them know about the free price elsewhere. Be very nice, and professional in your email and include a message like the following: This is not a temporary promotion. This title will be listed for free for the foreseeable future in an effort to drive traffic to the later books in the series.


----------



## Andrea Pearson

K.B. said:


> I don't know if this has been said lately, but there's a much quicker way to get your book price-matched to free.
> Email KDP support in your dashboard and let them know about the free price elsewhere. Be very nice, and professional in your email and include a message like the following: This is not a temporary promotion. This title will be listed for free for the foreseeable future in an effort to drive traffic to the later books in the series.


K.B., I was thinking about doing this, but have heard that Amazon will get feisty and consider it rude. Do you do it often? And have you ever heard of them refusing to price match after doing this? Because I'd love to message them... but when I asked a couple author friends, they strongly advised against it.

Thanks!

And here's my information, for those who feel like reporting in the meantime:

iTunes: 
https://geo.itunes.apple.com/us/book/discern-katon-university-book/id913407508?mt=11&uo=6

Nook:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/discern-katon-university-book-one-andrea-pearson/1120204066?ean=2940151892476

Kindle: 
http://www.amazon.com/Discern-Katon-University-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00N1NZIKA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1433440139&sr=1-1&keywords=discern&pebp=1433516338307&perid=08ZDP43HX5PN5CH077ZA


----------



## jayrey72

A week went by with all my writer friends submitting the FREE price, and my book still didn't go permafree.

Another author suggested I email Support and nicely tell them about a lower price elsewhere with links. 1 hour later, BOOM, they price matched it. So it does work. 

Just make sure you are professional, like K.B. said.


----------



## Andrea Pearson

jayrey72 said:


> A week went by with all my writer friends submitting the FREE price, and my book still didn't go permafree.
> 
> Another author suggested I email Support and nicely tell them about a lower price elsewhere with links. 1 hour later, BOOM, they price matched it. So it does work.
> 
> Just make sure you are professional, like K.B. said.


Thank you! I think I'll pace the house for a bit - get the nerves out - and then email them.


----------



## Craig Halloran

I need some make it free help on Amazon. Thanks! 

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Supernatural-Bounty-Hunter-Files-Rising-ebook/dp/B00QXNB5BQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

BN:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-supernatural-bounty-hunter-files-craig-halloran/1121404442?ean=2940151952637


----------



## Cherise

Craig Halloran said:


> I need some make it free help on Amazon. Thanks!
> 
> Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Supernatural-Bounty-Hunter-Files-Rising-ebook/dp/B00QXNB5BQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
> 
> BN:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-supernatural-bounty-hunter-files-craig-halloran/1121404442?ean=2940151952637


Reported


----------



## Craig Halloran

You're the best Cherise! 
Thanks!


----------



## Caimin

Just to add to what K.B. said earlier in the thread, making a request via KDP is the easiest and quickest way to go free. They have a specific option on the Contact US page for Price Matching (under Pricing & Royalties).

It works, and fast. I requested price matching for my author resources book on Thursday and it was dropped to free later the same day.

Not sure what to say? Below is a copy of the email I sent (be sure to edit for the book title, URL and the URL where the book is already free):

Hi,

My book "282 Self-Publishing Author Resources - Time-saving Tools for Writing, Formatting and Selling Books" ( http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XYJVDWI ) is available for free in the Kobo store here:

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/282-self-publishing-author-resources-time-saving-tools-for-writing-formatting-and-selling-books

Other stores will follow. The book will be free long-term to help attract readers to the rest of my books.

Many thanks for your consideration.

Easy


----------



## Andrea Pearson

Well, I emailed KDP on Friday and they responded nicely, saying they would price match. Told me it would take between 24 and 48 hours for the price change to take affect. They also said that from now on, I can report lower prices with the link under my product description.

It's been three days now and the book still isn't free. Not sure what to do at this point. Email them again?


----------



## Caimin

Where is your book available for free? AFAIK they only price match for large stores like B&N, Kobo, etc.


----------



## MissingAlaska

I need some help making a short story free, located here: 
http://www.amazon.com/Old-Mommas-Alaskan-Buffet-Short-ebook/dp/B00JBK8ECG/

Google website here:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Michael_S_Nuckols_Old_Momma_s_Alaskan_Buffet?id=lLrACQAAQBAJ

Kobo here:
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/old-momma-s-alaskan-buffet

Ibooks here:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/old-mommas-alaskan-buffet/id1000935279?mt=11

THANKS!!!


----------



## Andrea Pearson

Caimin said:


> Where is your book available for free? AFAIK they only price match for large stores like B&N, Kobo, etc.


It's free everywhere - Nook, iTunes, Kobo, etc.


----------



## Andrea Pearson

Okay, they just price matched my book. HALLELUJAH. 

In case anyone else doesn't know... I asked Amazon, and they said that when you report a book as free, to include all of the places where it's free under that one report (where it says Website), rather than once per website. They also said it'll take them around 72 hours to price match once we've reported a lower price elsewhere... and I know for a fact that's not true, as it's taken anywhere from two hours to three months to price match in the past.


----------



## Craig Halloran

Well, normally, my book posts pretty quick to free with help from friends, but so far, no go. That's odd. Usually it's within a day. Anyhow, I appreciate the suggestions of contacting KDP support. I'll give that a try. But, if you've got nothing better to do, here are my links again.

Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/Supernatural-Bounty-Hunter-Files-Rising-ebook/dp/B00QXNB5BQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Barnes:http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-supernatural-bounty-hunter-files-craig-halloran/1121404442?ean=2940151952637

Kobo:https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-supernatural-bounty-hunter-files-smoke-rising-book-1-of-10

Thanks!


----------



## LyraParish

Thanks in advance!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Weak-Him-Weakness-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00HT87A/

Free here: 
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id986077353
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940152173482
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781513088549


----------



## praveen.annu

Reported *Supernatural Bounty Hunter*


----------



## CJAnderson

Hello all,

Please make Beyond Ruinland free at Amazon:

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U4WENSE

Apple iTunes (Free) https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id991682808
Barnes and Noble (Free) http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/beyond-ruinland-cj-anderson/1121860677?ean=2940151668996&itm=1&usri=2940151668996
Kobo (Free) https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/beyond-ruinland

Thanks!


----------



## Morning West

*Reported Beyond Ruinland*

*and....*

Would you please help me make_ Mornings in Two Pan Free_?

*Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/Mornings-Two-Pan-B-K-Froman-ebook/dp/B00LEUYLIC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1434140390&sr=1-1&keywords=mornings+in+two+pan

*B&N (Free*): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mornings-in-two-pan-barbara-k-froman/1119943816?ean=2940152202496

*Apple (Free*): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/mornings-in-two-pan/id965956960?mt=11

Thanks so much. I appreciate the help.


----------



## RichardBrown

Any help making Dead Highways: Prelude free would be appreciated.

I will go back through the last few pages and report any books not yet price matched. Thanks! 

AMAZON: http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Highways-Prelude-Richard-Brown-ebook/dp/B00AH4E6SG/ref=la_B0051CHCSA_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1434234627&sr=1-9

iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1003153926
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dead-highways-richard-brown/1122082888?ean=2940152172591
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/dead-highways-prelude-book-0


----------



## Craig Halloran

Done Richard!

Also, I contacted KDP per this thread and they were professional and so was I. They also said they had to look into it and it would take four days. So I'm waiting to see what happens on Tuesday. They also suggested the 'tell me about a lower price' on the books page too. I'll follow up in a few days and hopefully I'll have good news.


----------



## Craig Halloran

Permafree! Permafree! Permafree! Finally, I'm permafree! 

I'm convinced that if you aren't having any luck, a professional note to KDP Help Desk, as noted above, will get the wheels rolling. 

Whew!


----------



## Guest

Hi guys! Here's another story I'd like some help with:

DECISION LZ1527

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Decision-LZ1527-Joe-Vasicek-ebook/dp/B004UC681O

Not-Amazon:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1006527533
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/decision-lz1527-2

Thanks so much!


----------



## Craig Halloran

Done Joe. 

John, add links to to places like barnes and kobo if it is free there


----------



## Michaelploof

Hey all. Would appreciate some help with this one.

TALON

Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Talon-Windwalker-Archive-Legends-Agora-ebook/dp/B00K7JUSSI/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=

Non - Amazon - 




Thanks


----------



## Michaelploof

Joe Vasicek said:


> Hi guys! Here's another story I'd like some help with:
> 
> DECISION LZ1527
> 
> Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Decision-LZ1527-Joe-Vasicek-ebook/dp/B004UC681O
> 
> Not-Amazon:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1006527533
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/decision-lz1527-2
> 
> Thanks so much!


 Done Joe!


----------



## xandy3

I would like my first poetry book to be free on Amazon as well. 
Here's the amazon link:http://www.amazon.com/Angelic-Visions-K-Crumley-ebook/dp/B00EE0IIBK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1434548778&sr=8-1&keywords=K.+Crumley+Angelic+Visions

Here's the itunes link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1003171637

Here's Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/angelic-visions-1

Thanks.


----------



## Michaelploof

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Talon_. Good luck!


 Thank you.


----------



## Michaelploof

xandy3 said:


> I would like my first poetry book to be free on Amazon as well.
> Here's the amazon link:http://www.amazon.com/Angelic-Visions-K-Crumley-ebook/dp/B00EE0IIBK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1434548778&sr=8-1&keywords=K.+Crumley+Angelic+Visions
> 
> Here's the itunes link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1003171637
> 
> Here's Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/angelic-visions-1
> 
> Thanks.


 Reported.


----------



## xandy3

Thanks, I reported yours free as well.


----------



## scottytruong1

Reported Talon. Good luck.


----------



## Morning West

*Reported:*

Dead Highway
Decision
Sports Dad
Angelic Visions

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Michaelploof

Hey again, still waiting for Amazon to make TALON free since Tuesday. Getting slightly nervous as I have a Bookbub this Tuesday for free. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Talon Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K7JUSSI?refRID=685ZBW1KPRC5N1HG6JH5&ref_=pd_ys_sf_s_154606011_a1_4_p

Barnes & Noble - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/talon-michael-james-ploof/1121368649?ean=2940046335385

Apple - [urlhttps://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id975072933][/url]

Google play - [urlhttps://play.google.com/store/books/details/Michael_James_Ploof_Talon?id=qBroCAAAQBAJ][/url]


----------



## CJAnderson

Is free on GooglePlay the only way to get the Amazon Pricematch?


What about Apple, Nook, Kobo?


----------



## Jacob Stanley

reported Talon


----------



## matt44west

Hey, All,

It would be a great help if folks could help me make "Last Shift" free. It's a short story.

Links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Shift-Matt-Phillips-ebook/dp/B00L5KOHFS/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/450162
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/last-shift-matt-phillips/1119856923?ean=2940046026405

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## matt44west

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Last Shift_.
> 
> Also, _Talon_ was one of the books in the promotional emails I get, and I can confirm its perma-free status. Michael beat the clock.


Thank you so much! That rocks...


----------



## Guest

If anyone could report this for me, it was free and now isn't again, just as I have it listed as free on a promo... sigh.

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KDQZH

Free here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/492778

Thanks


----------



## matt44west

Reported it!


----------



## Guest

Thank you.. I suspect I may get a few returns from this little snaffu


----------



## Guest

Many thanks. First book has been returned. Sigh... ah well. Worst possible timing as usual.


----------



## xandy3

Angelic Visions is finally free! Thanks everyone!  I'll continue to report all of your books as well.


----------



## Mytransformations

Hi,

my book on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Mabel-Crowley-Book-E-H-Nolan-ebook/dp/B01056ECIO/

barnes and noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mabel-crowley-eh-nolan/1122194893?ean=2940151989435

thanks so much for your time and support! i greatly appreciate it.


----------



## cinisajoy

A friend asked me to post this.
Lord of the bears.
http://www.amazon.com/Lord-Bears-Paranormal-Shifter-Bear-Lord-ebook/dp/B00VC20BQ8/?tag=viglink20273-20
Is free at https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/lord-of-the-bears?utm_source=linkshare_us&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=linkshare_us&siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-J_Xi3rKrg5p9xavzpmWDcw
and 
http://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/lord-of-the-bears-jess-hayek/1122187697?ean=2940152179422&cm_mmc=AFFILIATES-_-Linkshare-_-je6NUbpObpQ-_-10:1&r=1


----------



## Julz

SimonePond said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would greatly appreciate your help in making The City Center free on Amazon & Nook - it's listing free on iTunes:
> 
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-city-center/id996616517?mt=11
> Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-city-center-simone-pond/1117310556?ean=2940151417051
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FQZ89KC
> 
> Thank you!!!


I reported it  I'm not sure, but from what I've heard Nook doesn't do free. You have to go through D2D or Smashwords, but maybe I'm mistaken....


----------



## Fannin Callahan

SimonePond said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would greatly appreciate your help in making The City Center free on Amazon & Nook - it's listing free on iTunes:
> 
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-city-center/id996616517?mt=11
> Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-city-center-simone-pond/1117310556?ean=2940151417051
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FQZ89KC
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> Done! Good Luck


----------



## Fannin Callahan

matt44west said:


> Hey, All,
> 
> It would be a great help if folks could help me make "Last Shift" free. It's a short story.
> 
> Links:
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Last-Shift-Matt-Phillips-ebook/dp/B00L5KOHFS/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/450162
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/last-shift-matt-phillips/1119856923?ean=2940046026405
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


Reported! Good Luck!


----------



## Fannin Callahan

Rhayn said:


> If anyone could report this for me, it was free and now isn't again, just as I have it listed as free on a promo... sigh.
> 
> www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KDQZH
> 
> Free here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/492778
> 
> Thanks


Reported
Reported


----------



## Fannin Callahan

Mytransformations said:


> Hi,
> 
> my book on amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Mabel-Crowley-Book-E-H-Nolan-ebook/dp/B01056ECIO/
> 
> barnes and noble
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mabel-crowley-eh-nolan/1122194893?ean=2940151989435
> 
> thanks so much for your time and support! i greatly appreciate it.


Reported! Good Luck


----------



## Fannin Callahan

Glad I found this thread! Could use some help reporting. Need to make Beasts in the Garden permafree on Amazon. It is free on Barnes and Noble, itunes, and smashwords so far.

iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/beasts-in-garden-edens-ashes/id1013232929?mt=11
Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/553977
B&N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/beasts-in-the-garden-fannin-callahan/1122220459?ean=2940151997447
Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Z4EA13I

Thanks! Will keep an eye on this thread and reciprocate!


----------



## Fannin Callahan

Fannin Callahan said:


> Glad I found this thread! Could use some help reporting. Need to make Beasts in the Garden permafree on Amazon. It is free on Barnes and Noble, itunes, and smashwords so far.
> 
> iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/beasts-in-garden-edens-ashes/id1013232929?mt=11
> Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/553977
> B&N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/beasts-in-the-garden-fannin-callahan/1122220459?ean=2940151997447
> Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Z4EA13I
> 
> Thanks! Will keep an eye on this thread and reciprocate!


Yeah! Beasts in the Garden is now Permafree!


----------



## P.T. Phronk

This one is for a friend (actually!). Thanks in advance!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Passion-Sessions-Kink-Therapy-Book-ebook/dp/B00VOMKLMU/

Kobo (free): https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/passion-sessions


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

I'm trying to get this one free right now:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Shawl-Meade-Mystery-ebook/dp/B009K7CFFW/
Nook (free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-silver-shawl-elisabeth-grace-foley/1113106175


----------



## P.T. Phronk

ElisabethGFoley said:


> I'm trying to get this one free right now:
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Shawl-Meade-Mystery-ebook/dp/B009K7CFFW/
> Nook (free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-silver-shawl-elisabeth-grace-foley/1113106175


Reported!


----------



## delly_xo

Hi guys! I could use some help getting this one free as well: http://amzn.to/1O4U92w

KOBO: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/beyond-bliss
NOOK: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/beyond-bliss-delia-foster/1121692488?ean=2940152153637&itm=1&usri=2940152153637
APPLE: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/beyond-bliss/id985069058?mt=11


----------



## delly_xo

Thanks Jeff! I just downloaded Buddy; looks really good, can't wait to read it!


----------



## Guest

If y'all could help me out, I'd be glad to reciprocate.

Hell's Belles

http://www.amazon.com/Hells-Belles-Alison-Perry-ebook/dp/B00YY8SIQM/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-1&qid=1436066829

Kobo has it free:
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/hell-s-belles-15


----------



## Guest

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Hell's Belles._


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## nashsummers

Hi guys! 

If you could help me out with my book fawn, I'd really appreciate it!

http://www.amazon.com/fawn-Nash-Summers-ebook/dp/B00ZBM398W

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1013744461
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/fawn-1
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fawn-nash-summers/1122188883?ean=2940152164718

Thank you so much!


----------



## nashsummers

BelleAC said:


> If y'all could help me out, I'd be glad to reciprocate.
> 
> Hell's Belles
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hells-Belles-Alison-Perry-ebook/dp/B00YY8SIQM/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-1&qid=1436066829
> 
> Kobo has it free:
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/hell-s-belles-15


Reported!


----------



## Becca Fanning

Phronk said:


> This one is for a friend (actually!). Thanks in advance!
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Passion-Sessions-Kink-Therapy-Book-ebook/dp/B00VOMKLMU/
> 
> Kobo (free): https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/passion-sessions





BelleAC said:


> If y'all could help me out, I'd be glad to reciprocate.
> 
> Hell's Belles
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hells-Belles-Alison-Perry-ebook/dp/B00YY8SIQM/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-1&qid=1436066829
> 
> Kobo has it free:
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/hell-s-belles-15


Reported both these. Would appreciate help turning my book permafree:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Mate-Shifter-Menage-Romance-ebook/dp/B00TI0TG4E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1436322768&sr=8-1&keywords=hunting+for+a+mate

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunting-for-a-mate-becca-fanning/1122257674?ean=2940152177565
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1016738971
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/hunting-for-a-mate


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Finally found this thread again. I searched and searched and couldn't find it. I must've been putting in all kinds of wrong keywords to find it. Duh!! Anyway, need help!!!

book that needs reporting..

http://www.amazon.com/Static-Tawny-Stokes-ebook/dp/B005ES6TXU/ref=sr_1_1_twi_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1436323511&sr=8-1&keywords=static+tawny+stokes

itunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id757084506

Kobo
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/static-14

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/static-tawny-stokes/1104728992?ean=2940148863199


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Reported everyone on this page.  Love the Bliss cover!!!


----------



## Jake Kerr

Please help me make this free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0118X9FGW

It is free here:

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-guildmaster-thief


----------



## Lefevre

Reported the Guildmaster Thief...


----------



## JessHayek69

Hello all,

Please report "Lord of the Bears" in Amazon UK to match the price at Amazon (free).

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VC20BQ8

Amazon UK (0.99): http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00VC20BQ8

Thank you : )


----------



## Nancy_G

My turn, my turn! I've reported everyone on this page, so hopefully will help you be perma-free! 

http://www.amazon.com/Roses-Sin-Prequel-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B00ZBM4B2A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1436509289&sr=1-1

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rose-s-sin since you only need one link

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nancy_G

Thanks, Jeff!

Bumping this up


----------



## DashaGLogan

I have a book coming permafree on amazon.de because I wrote to the KDP customer service and they agreed to change it. But they had to insist "it is our decision whether we match a price or naught"


----------



## Nancy_G

Bump - still need help


----------



## Nancy_G

DashaGLogan said:


> I have a book coming permafree on amazon.de because I wrote to the KDP customer service and they agreed to change it. But they had to insist "it is our decision whether we match a price or naught"


Just sent them a message asking to pretty please...well, I asked and gave all my links, so will see! Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Nancy, I reported for you. Crossing my fingers it happens!

I am STILL trying to make Hell's Belles free. If y'all could help me, I would appreciate it! And I am happy to help too.

Here is the amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/Hells-Belles-Alison-Perry-ebook/dp/B00YY8SIQM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1436561039&sr=8-3&keywords=alison+perry

And Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hells-belles-alison-perry/1122240859?ean=2940152172225


----------



## Guest

Becca Fanning said:


> Reported both these. Would appreciate help turning my book permafree:
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Mate-Shifter-Menage-Romance-ebook/dp/B00TI0TG4E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1436322768&sr=8-1&keywords=hunting+for+a+mate
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunting-for-a-mate-becca-fanning/1122257674?ean=2940152177565
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1016738971
> Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/hunting-for-a-mate


Reported Becca!


----------



## Guest

Vivi_Anna said:


> Finally found this thread again. I searched and searched and couldn't find it. I must've been putting in all kinds of wrong keywords to find it. Duh!! Anyway, need help!!!
> 
> book that needs reporting..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Static-Tawny-Stokes-ebook/dp/B005ES6TXU/ref=sr_1_1_twi_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1436323511&sr=8-1&keywords=static+tawny+stokes
> 
> itunes
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id757084506
> 
> Kobo
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/static-14
> 
> B&N
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/static-tawny-stokes/1104728992?ean=2940148863199


Reported!


----------



## Guest

jakedfw said:


> Please help me make this free:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0118X9FGW
> 
> It is free here:
> 
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-guildmaster-thief


Reported!


----------



## Nancy_G

BelleAC said:


> Nancy, I reported for you. Crossing my fingers it happens!
> 
> I am STILL trying to make Hell's Belles free. If y'all could help me, I would appreciate it! And I am happy to help too.
> 
> Here is the amazon link:
> http://www.amazon.com/Hells-Belles-Alison-Perry-ebook/dp/B00YY8SIQM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1436561039&sr=8-3&keywords=alison+perry
> 
> And Barnes and Noble:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hells-belles-alison-perry/1122240859?ean=2940152172225


Thanks, BelleAC! I also contacted them and they got back to me right away saying they did match the prices on the other sites so will change within the next couple of days. Give that a try if still not happening!


----------



## lcurtis86

Hey, guys! I need help making a book free. 

Book that needs to be free:

http://www.amazon.com/Impossible-Huntsford-Hearts-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00DL18A16/ref=sr_1_3_twi_2_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1436645518&sr=8-3&keywords=Laurel+Ulen+Curtis

It is free here:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/impossible/id1016306079?ls=1&mt=11

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/impossible-laurel-ulen-curtis/1122260758?ean=2940151690232

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/impossible-11

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest

Nancy Glynn said:


> Thanks, BelleAC! I also contacted them and they got back to me right away saying they did match the prices on the other sites so will change within the next couple of days. Give that a try if still not happening!


Sent them an email this evening and crossing my fingers!! SO glad you got yours!


----------



## JoJo Gould

Would appreciate some help in making this permafree:

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Bear-Safari-Hat-JoJo-Gould-ebook/dp/B006QS8R5K

B&N:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-bear-in-a-safari-hat-jojo-gould/1013571224?ean=2940044541757

Have reported all the others on this page.

Thanks


----------



## Jena H

Reported Jojo and Lcurtis, and I believe Nancy Glynn's book is now free.

I have a question, which someone here might know...  I want to have a temporary sale on a couple of books which are NOT in KU.  I know I can make them free with a price match, but how do I then, after a week or two weeks or whatever, how do I get the price restored?  According to my "Bookshelf," the regular price will still be valid, so I can't change it there.  Would I just contact Amazon directly and ask them to restore the normal price?  I don't think Amazon price-matches for higher prices, do they?


----------



## laurakcurtis

Another request...my book has been free since mid-June on all other sites, but Amazon is frustratingly unwilling to price match. Anyone who clicks the "tell us about a lower price" button would have my deepest gratitude!

On Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Toying-Affections-Goodys-Goodies-Novel-ebook/dp/B00LU5Z64E

On B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/toying-with-his-affections-laura-k-curtis/1119952854?ean=2940151972680
On Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/toying-with-his-affections
On iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/toying-with-his-affections/id899174473?mt=11

Thanks so very much!

Laura K. Curtis
Love. Life. Murder.
www.laurakcurtis.com


----------



## Nancy_G

laurakcurtis said:


> Another request...my book has been free since mid-June on all other sites, but Amazon is frustratingly unwilling to price match. Anyone who clicks the "tell us about a lower price" button would have my deepest gratitude!
> 
> On Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Toying-Affections-Goodys-Goodies-Novel-ebook/dp/B00LU5Z64E
> 
> On B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/toying-with-his-affections-laura-k-curtis/1119952854?ean=2940151972680
> On Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/toying-with-his-affections
> On iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/toying-with-his-affections/id899174473?mt=11
> 
> Laura, I reported, but what I know seriously helped me become permafree was contacting them directly with the links and they responded and said they would price match in up to 3 days, which they did. Good luck!


----------



## LacyWinson

BelleAC said:


> Nancy, I reported for you. Crossing my fingers it happens!
> 
> I am STILL trying to make Hell's Belles free. If y'all could help me, I would appreciate it! And I am happy to help too.
> 
> Here is the amazon link:
> http://www.amazon.com/Hells-Belles-Alison-Perry-ebook/dp/B00YY8SIQM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1436561039&sr=8-3&keywords=alison+perry
> 
> And Barnes and Noble:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hells-belles-alison-perry/1122240859?ean=2940152172225


Hey everyone, Im new to this site and this thread is a goldmine for me. In the next few weeks I will publish books and want them to go permafree. So I am hoping you guys can help me out and I'll help you out too!

BelleAC -- reported your book 

EDIT: Oops. just realised your book is free already BelleAC.


----------



## AmieStuart

laurakcurtis said:


> Another request...my book has been free since mid-June on all other sites, but Amazon is frustratingly unwilling to price match. Anyone who clicks the "tell us about a lower price" button would have my deepest gratitude!
> 
> On Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Toying-Affections-Goodys-Goodies-Novel-ebook/dp/B00LU5Z64E
> 
> On B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/toying-with-his-affections-laura-k-curtis/1119952854?ean=2940151972680
> On Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/toying-with-his-affections
> On iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/toying-with-his-affections/id899174473?mt=11
> 
> Thanks so very much!
> 
> Laura K. Curtis
> Love. Life. Murder.
> www.laurakcurtis.com


Reported Laura!


----------



## laurakcurtis

Nancy Glynn said:


> laurakcurtis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura, I reported, but what I know seriously helped me become permafree was contacting them directly with the links and they responded and said they would price match in up to 3 days, which they did. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Nancy! I did email them, but they said they would take it under consideration and so far...no movement. I appreciate the advice and the reporting!
> 
> And thanks, Amie for reporting!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jena H

laurakcurtis said:


> Another request...my book has been free since mid-June on all other sites, but Amazon is frustratingly unwilling to price match. Anyone who clicks the "tell us about a lower price" button would have my deepest gratitude!
> 
> On Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Toying-Affections-Goodys-Goodies-Novel-ebook/dp/B00LU5Z64E
> 
> On B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/toying-with-his-affections-laura-k-curtis/1119952854?ean=2940151972680
> On Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/toying-with-his-affections
> On iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/toying-with-his-affections/id899174473?mt=11
> 
> Thanks so very much!
> 
> Laura K. Curtis
> Love. Life. Murder.
> www.laurakcurtis.com


Reported.


----------



## laurakcurtis

Reported!



lcurtis86 said:


> Hey, guys! I need help making a book free.
> 
> Book that needs to be free:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Impossible-Huntsford-Hearts-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00DL18A16/ref=sr_1_3_twi_2_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1436645518&sr=8-3&keywords=Laurel+Ulen+Curtis
> 
> It is free here:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/impossible/id1016306079?ls=1&mt=11
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/impossible-laurel-ulen-curtis/1122260758?ean=2940151690232
> 
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/impossible-11
> 
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## pennypotboiler

Hi all, 

This is my first post I will happily go through and help report your books to free.


----------



## pennypotboiler

Thanks, Jeff. :>


----------



## pennypotboiler

laurakcurtis said:


> Another request...my book has been free since mid-June on all other sites, but Amazon is frustratingly unwilling to price match. Anyone who clicks the "tell us about a lower price" button would have my deepest gratitude!


Laura, I reported.

I'm free on these sites below, if you could report that would be great!

Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/anni-moon-the-elemental-artifact-melanie-abed/1122220057?ean=2940152209556

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/anni-moon-elemental-artifact/id926650957?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/anni-moon-the-elemental-artifact

Thanks!


----------



## Almost Me

Hi Everyone,
I'm new here (but I've been lurking for a while). Anyway, I have a book I'm trying to make free on Amazon. It's already free everywhere else, so if you could report it, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks so much!

Here it is on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Time-Machine-Girls-Book-Secrets-ebook/dp/B00TJ0M1SG/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Here it is on other sites.

Nook:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-time-machine-girls-ernestine-tito-jones/1122306975?ean=2940152253771

iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/time-machine-girls-book-one/id1019814306?mt=11

KOBO:
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-time-machine-girls-book-one-secrets


----------



## David VanDyke

Greetings, folks,

Trying to make this book permafree on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P83903M

Here's an Apple link to it (free):https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/loose-ends-california-corwin/id1003972759?mt=11

For some reason it's showing at 1 cent on Nook... (?)

Here's Kobo:https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/loose-ends-california-corwin-p-i-mystery-series-book-1

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Chris Northern

Would be really good to get a report on this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Concealed-Kingdoms-Part-Serial-Book-ebook/dp/B00ZS87GX8

It's free here:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/concealed-kingoms-chris-northern/1122136047?ean=2940152164350

Have reported JoJo's, David's, and Almost's.


----------



## JoJo Gould

Have reported Melanie, Chris and Almost Me.

Dave, your book seems to be permafree now.

Would appreciate it if anyone could find a moment to give this little bear a friendly shove:

http://www.amazon.com/Bear-Safari-Hat-JoJo-Gould-ebook/dp/B006QS8R5K

Free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id649119227

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-bear-in-a-safari-hat-jojo-gould/1013571224

Thanks


----------



## 75814

I need some help making the first episode of my serial free.

Here's the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Vanguard-Come-Exemplar-Superhero-Serial-ebook/dp/B00R9ZO2FI

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1022230431
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/vanguard-1-percival-constantine/1122376449?ean=2940152288964
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/vanguard-1-come-the-exemplar
Google: http://play.google.com/store/books/details/Percival_Constantine_Vanguard_1_Come_The_Exemplar?id=3yk4CgAAQBAJ


----------



## amyates

Reported everyone not free for the last couple. Good luck! Thread bump.


----------



## Violet Haze

Hi everyone! Thanks for your help 
Trying to get this one free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WNL9OJ2/

Here are the links:
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/secrets-a-womans-affair-1/id990362868?mt=11
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/secrets-a-woman-s-affair-1
All Romance: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-secretsawoman039saffair1-1790182-148.html
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Violet_Haze_Secrets_A_Woman_s_Affair_1?id=tg-hCAAAQBAJ

Here is the B&N link. I know it's showing 99 cents as of my posting this, but if you see it go free, I know it's one of the big ones Amazon responds to. 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/secrets-violet-haze/1121836618?ean=2940151893084

Thanks again!  I've also reported ones toward the end in this thread that aren't free yet.


----------



## MouseEscape

Hi everyone. I done all the ones above - that I could do, some were already free. I done: Concealed Kingdoms, Secrets, The Time Machine Girls, Come The Exemplar -

I am trying to make this book free: http://www.amazon.com/Deal-Vanessa-Von-Vine-ebook/dp/B00PKS1MXQ/ref=la_B00PTRYAD2_1_12?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1438062085&sr=1-12

It is free here:

Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-deal-vanessa-von-vine/1121692487?ean=2940152212082
Scribd: https://www.scribd.com/book/260833416/The-Deal
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-deal-35
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id982852264
Inkera: http://www.inktera.com/store/title/64e04106-b121-47e8-b168-076664e1f04b

If you could please report it, that would be great! Thank you a lot!!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I just found this thread. My book, *Mutation Z: The Ebola Zombies*, is free on other sites now, but not on Amazon. Could you report this to Amazon?

Amazon Link:
http://www.amazon.com/Mutation-Ebola-Zombies-Marilyn-Peake-ebook/dp/B00NNWXKQS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1438207263&sr=1-1&keywords=mutation+z

Kobo Link:
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/mutation-z

Smashwords Link:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/564312

Thanks so much!


----------



## Adrian Howell

Reported everyone not free yet on the last 2 pages.

I'd be grateful if people could report this one for me on either Amazon.com or Amazon.uk:

NOT FREE on Amazon US http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM1H5PK
FREE on B&N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1116424648
FREE on Apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id687745060
FREE on Kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/wild-born

NOT FREE on Amazon UK https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AM1H5PK
FREE on Apple UK https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id687745060


----------



## Sela Carsen

Would love some help trying to make a very short story perma-free on AMZ.

Here's the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0137XELBK

And here's the BN link where it's free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-sleeper-dreamed-sela-carsen/1122449670?ean=2940152304848

Thank you!


----------



## RS McCoy

Hey all!

My book Sparks is free on Smashwords:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/442765

And also Kobo:
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/sparks-12

Can you help make it free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H62TKWY

THANK YOU!!!

PS. I reported those above me  Several were already free!


----------



## JoJo Gould

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _The Sleeper Dreamed_ and _Sparks_. Good luck, y'all.


Ditto.

And on .co.uk too


----------



## LK_Chapman

Hi everyone, I've been trying to get Amazon to make my book free for a few months now but nothing has happened yet. I only just discovered this forum (hello!) and I think this thread is a great idea! I've gone through and reported everyone's books above that I could and I'd be really grateful if people could report mine 

I'd like people from the US and the UK to report it if possible.
US links:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Good-this-World-Networked-Book-ebook/dp/B00WDY2C52/
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/book/too-good-for-this-world/id987769843?mt=11
BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/too-good-for-this-world-lk-chapman/1121785761?ean=2940151879996

UK links:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-this-World-Networked-Book-ebook/dp/B00WDY2C52/
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/too-good-for-this-world/id987769843?mt=11
Nook: http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/too-good-for-this-world-by-lk-chapman/2940151879996

I really appreciate your help!
Louise


----------



## rayhensley

Aloha,

I reported "The Deal" and "Sparks" as free. Good luck, you guys! In return, please help make my book "Filipino Vampire" free on Amazon, too.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Filipino-Vampire-ebook/dp/B004WOY1KK

B&N (free): http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/filipino-vampire-raymund-hensley/1100125577?ean=2940011279805


----------



## amyates

Reported all those not yet free. Givin' it the old thread bump. Good luck!


----------



## Jena H

Reported those on this page (about the last four or five).

Pennypotboiler...  your books aren't free on any of the sites you included.


----------



## Jena H

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I don't know the answer, Jena, but if I had to guess, I would try raising the price of the book higher than where you want it, then lowering it back down to where you want it. See if that works. *shrug* Just make sure the price at the other retailers is where you want it first so it doesn't get price-matched again.


Hmm, sounds like a decent idea. Thanks.


----------



## LK_Chapman

Thanks everyone so far who's reported Too Good for this World. I've reported "Filipino Vampire"


----------



## BruceK

Hi everyone,

Would you please help me make my story, Sheri's Crush, free on Amazon? Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Sheris-Crush-Family-Friends-Book-ebook/dp/B012PULR9A/

And here is a link to B&N where it is already free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sheris-crush-bruce-kent/1122471552

Thank you very much!

Bruce


----------



## Jena H

BruceK said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would you please help me make my story, Sheri's Crush, free on Amazon? Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Sheris-Crush-Family-Friends-Book-ebook/dp/B012PULR9A/
> 
> And here is a link to B&N where it is already free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sheris-crush-bruce-kent/1122471552
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Bruce


Reported.


----------



## sarahdalton

Just reported Sheri's Crush, Filipino Vampire and Too Good for this World.

I could use some help getting White Hart free.

Here are the links:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/White-Hart-1-ebook/dp/B00IKEZASK/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Free on B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/white-hart-sarah-dalton/1118702631?ean=2940148138969
And Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Sarah_Dalton_White_Hart?id=OsJMCgAAQBAJ

Thanks guys!


----------



## amyates

Got everybody not yet free on the last two pages. Good luck!


----------



## LizB

Hey everyone,
Would you please report Secrets in the Air (the cover is changing over soon) Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Air-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B00LS5Q5DM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8
KOBO: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/secrets-in-the-air

Thank you!


----------



## sarahdalton

LizB said:


> Hey everyone,
> Would you please report Secrets in the Air (the cover is changing over soon) Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Air-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B00LS5Q5DM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8
> KOBO: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/secrets-in-the-air
> 
> Thank you!


Done!


----------



## LizB

sarahdalton said:


> Done!


Thank you!


----------



## Jena H

Reported all on the last two pages.  I have two that I'd like to have reported as well.

It Takes a Thief
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/it-takes-a-thief/id663443199?mt=11

Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/timekeepers/id552180703?mt=11

Thanks, all!


----------



## LizB

Jena H said:


> Reported all on the last two pages.  I have two that I'd like to have reported as well.
> 
> It Takes a Thief
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/it-takes-a-thief/id663443199?mt=11
> 
> Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/timekeepers/id552180703?mt=11
> 
> Thanks, all!


Reported yours. Thanks for doing mine!


----------



## Sela Carsen

Ended up having to email Amz to have them list _The Sleeper Dreamed_ as free, but thank you for all your help!


----------



## Jena H

Thanks to Jeff and LizB.  I'm hoping my books will be free by the weekend.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## L.B

Hi all, if any of you have the time, could you report my book Shell Shocked?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01060SS4S

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Barnaby_Yard_Shell_Shocked?id=67JYCgAAQBAJ

Thank you!

Just reported the last load form this page.


----------



## L.B

Asked Amazon as well and got this response, i'm guessing it's standard...

Thanks for the pricing information. While we retain discretion over our retail prices, I've passed your feedback on for consideration.

We'll need a little time to look into this.

We'll contact you with more information by the end of the day on Saturday, August 15.

Thanks for using Amazon KDP


----------



## Jena H

B. Yard said:


> Hi all, if any of you have the time, could you report my book Shell Shocked?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01060SS4S
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Barnaby_Yard_Shell_Shocked?id=67JYCgAAQBAJ
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Just reported the last load form this page.


Reported. Good luck.


----------



## L.B

Jena H said:


> Reported. Good luck.


Thanks Jena!


----------



## amyates

I reported it to B. Yard. 

When you contacted support, did you check the "Pricing" box, or did you check the "Other" box?

Granted, my experience was a couple years back, but I got the same response as you did when I contacted under "Pricing". When I sent a second message (with the links to where it was free at other retailers), but checked "Other". Total 180. I posted about it somewhere back in this thread...


----------



## amyates

Here was my post oh-so-long ago. Way back on page 135.  Maybe give it another whirl. It may still work.



amyates said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I got antsy last night to get my book back to free (it had been free previously, but was yanked.) Previously I had emailed KDP support under the "Price Matching" option previously. The reply had been something along the lines of, keep reporting it through the "price matching" link and maybe we'll match it. Good luck.
> 
> Then I saw this thread  [URL=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html[/url]. They suggested you select the "other" category from the menu instead. So before I went to bed I sent this message:
> 
> Subject: Price Change
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that my book Minor Gods: Summoners Book One (ASIN: B00ICABZNG) is free on other outlets, would it be possible to switch it to permafree on Amazon as well? It was listed as free previously at Amazon, but then returned to list.
> 
> Apple ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/minor-gods-summoners-book-one/id824027626?mt=11
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/minor-gods-am-yates/1118672018?ean=2940045701174
> Diesel-ebooks: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000409085/Yates-A.-M.-Minor-Gods-Summoners-Book-One/1.html
> smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/409085
> 
> Thanks!
> Amanda
> 
> When I woke up this was waiting for me:
> 
> Hello Amanda,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out to KDP support, I'd be glad to assist you with this inquiry!
> 
> Our price for your title, Minor Gods: Summoners Book One is now $0.00. You can confirm the price here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICABZNG
> 
> In case if you have more questions, do not hesitate to contact us back, we are here to help and we will gladly assist you.
> 
> I hope this information is helpful to you. Thanks for using Amazon KDP. Have a nice day!
> 
> Huzzah! So if you're as impatient as I am, you might want to give it a shot. Best of luck to all!


----------



## L.B

Thank you AmYates! Looks like great advice, i'll do that now! I really need it to be permafree before book 2 and a week of promotions start on the 1st of September.

Thank Jeff for reporting.


----------



## Jena H

B.Yard, your book is now free. Congrats. 

I'll put mine up again, for any newcomers who haven't seen it yet.

It Takes a Thief
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/it-takes-a-thief/id663443199?mt=11

Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/timekeepers/id552180703?mt=11

Thanks, folks.


----------



## L.B

Jena H said:


> B.Yard, your book is now free. Congrats.
> 
> I'll put mine up again, for any newcomers who haven't seen it yet.
> 
> It Takes a Thief
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/it-takes-a-thief/id663443199?mt=11
> 
> Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/timekeepers/id552180703?mt=11
> 
> Thanks, folks.


Excellent! Thanks everyone!

Not shpwing as free for me yet, but it must be as 2 free copies have gone according to my dashboard!

I've already reported yours Jena, but I can recomend emailing and using the 'other' category!


----------



## LK_Chapman

I'm still reporting all new books posted on here, and thanks to everyone so far who has reported my book _Too Good for this World_. My original post with the links is buried a few pages back, so I thought I'd put the links on here again for anyone who didn't see them first time round.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Good-this-World-Networked-Book-ebook/dp/B00WDY2C52/

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/book/too-good-for-this-world/id987769843?mt=11
BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/too-good-for-this-world-lk-chapman/1121785761?ean=2940151879996

Once again, thanks so much for all your help! Hopefully it will become free soon 

Louise


----------



## cdtooch

Hi all. I'm trying to have the first installment of my YA paranormal romance series, Hunter of the Light: Rise of the Hunter by Jennifer and Christopher Martucci price matched on amazon (free!!) Can anyone help?
Here's the link on Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hunter-of-the-light-jennifer-martucci/1122088786?ean=2940152164176 
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jennifer_Martucci_Hunter_of_the_Light_Rise_of_the?id=SeXjCQAAQBAJ
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/SI/book/id1006948255?l=en
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rise-of-the-hunter
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Jena H

LK_Chapman, cdtooch-- reported both your books free.

(cdtooch, you may want to include the link to your book on Amazon to your post.  It makes it a lot easier to report when we can simply click on the link to get to it.   )

Thanks to you who've reported my two books.  Hopefully they'll be made free today.  fingers crossed!


----------



## BruceK

Jena and LK, I reported both of your books.

I could still use some help with my book, Sheri's Crush, going permafree.
Here is the link on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Sheris-Crush-Family-Friends-Book-ebook/dp/B012PULR9A/

And here is a link to B&N where it is already free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sheris-crush-bruce-kent/1122471552

Thanks!

Bruce


----------



## KGorman

Reported all those in the last couple pages who weren't free yet  This is kind of fun!

Could anyone help me make Into the Fire free?

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BZ50IV0/
Kobo link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/into-the-fire-the-mieshka-files-book-one

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jena H

BruceK and KGorman, reported.


----------



## Jena H

I did the "contact Amazon" thing, using the Other category, and requested my books be made free. I got the "we'll look into it" reply, saying that I should hear something back by, oh, about August 21. 

Exact quote: _Thanks for the pricing information. While we retain discretion over our retail prices, I've passed your feedback on for consideration.
We'll need a little time to look into price issue. We'll contact you with more information by the end of the day on August 21, 2015._

Well, maybe it won't take quite that long. Maybe. Meantime, I'd appreciate the attempt to do it the old-fashioned way, as noted below..... 



Jena H said:


> Reported all on the last two pages.  I have two that I'd like to have reported as well.
> 
> It Takes a Thief
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/it-takes-a-thief/id663443199?mt=11
> 
> Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/timekeepers/id552180703?mt=11
> 
> Thanks, all!


----------



## BruceK

amyates said:


> Here was my post oh-so-long ago. Way back on page 135.  Maybe give it another whirl. It may still work.


I took your advice and sent a very similar email to kdp, and my book was permafree within 3 hours. And this was Saturday! Thanks for the great tip!

Now is there a place on the boards where I'm allowed to advertise that my book is free?


----------



## Jena H

BruceK said:


> I took your advice and sent a very similar email to kdp, and my book was permafree within 3 hours. And this was Saturday! Thanks for the great tip!
> 
> Now is there a place on the boards where I'm allowed to advertise that my book is free?


Lucky you!! I got the opposite results with my contact. 

Go to the Book Bazaar on KBoards. Read the rules, but I think there are threads specifically for advertising free books. (Not sure how effective it is to promote books on Book Bazaar, but it can't hurt. Your genre looks like one of the popular ones, so you might get some traffic from it.) Good luck!


----------



## Jena H

Thanks to EVERYONE who reported my books.  I wanted them free for the weekend, so I could promote them in certain places that get a lot of traffic on Saturdays and Sundays.  So when did my books go free?  Early Monday morning.    D'oh!  Oh well, free is free, eh?  Anyway, I appreciate all the support and assistance.  Rock on!


----------



## KGorman

Ouch. Better late than never? I suppose there's next weekend?

Good luck!


----------



## nlowhim

Hi everyone! Been a while since I've been here. Went through and clicked like crazy. I need a book free on Amazon. 
http://www.amazon.com/When-Gods-Fail-Nelson-Lowhim-ebook/dp/B008BWI6D2/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1440288285&sr=8-5
It is currently free here:
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/when-gods-fail-ii

and

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/172465

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## KGorman

Reported. Good luck!


----------



## nlowhim

thanks, all!


----------



## JalexM

Can a pre-order go perma free? If not, I'll repost this on the 8th 
Here it is currently on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/The-Men-Who-Killed-God-ebook/dp/B013VUBNJM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_351_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=143HEMWAT6ZPPDDA7G09

It's free here
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-men-who-killed-god-j-a-mccarthy/1122581924?ean=2940152165999
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-men-who-killed-god
https://www.oysterbooks.com/book/H5u3JAbzBEiHt4LDghw9p8/the-men-who-killed-god-sinners-of-the-infinite-a-serial-series-1
https://www.scribd.com/book/276448803/The-Men-Who-Killed-God-Sinners-of-the-Infinite-A-Serial-Series-1


----------



## Windvein

Hello Everyone,

I'd like the first episode of my serial to go free: http://www.amazon.com/My-Demon-Episode-S-A-Hunter-ebook/dp/B00RPP04XQ/ref=pd_sim_b_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0TNH71A663NW1Y74KBE3

Here it is free on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/my-demon-episode-1/id1033279316?mt=11

Here it is free at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-demon-episode-1-sa-hunter/1122566709?ean=2940152201437

And finally, free on Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/my-demon-episode-1

Now I'm off to report others that are still trying to go free.

Thanks!


----------



## Windvein

Thanks, Jeff. I've gone through and resubmitted those still not free on this page. It's good to see some have gone free since I did that.


----------



## amyates

Reported everybody not free on this page. Glad the email solution worked for you, BruceK. Sorry it didn't work for you, Jena.  Always worth a shot though.

Thread bump.


----------



## Windvein

Amyates,

Thank you so much for the tip about emailing KDP support. I just did because this seems to be taking a surprisingly long time. I copied your message but made a few tweaks:



> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that my book My Demon Episode 1 (ASIN: B00RPP04XQ) is free on other outlets. I would love to price match it at Amazon.
> 
> Apple ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1033279316
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-demon-episode-1-sa-hunter/1122566709;jsessionid=3C6A84E11A0FFCD08F21E79AD359288F.prodny_store01-6?ean=2940152201437
> Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/my-demon-episode-1
> 
> Thanks!
> S.A. Hunter


Hopefully this gets the ball rolling, but if others would continue to report it, I would appreciate it.


----------



## JalexM

Tried the contacting route and got this answer



> Hello Jonathan,
> 
> Thanks for the pricing information. While we retain discretion over our retail prices, I've passed your feedback on for consideration.
> 
> We'll need a little time to look into this.
> 
> We'll contact you with more information by the end of the day on September 12, 2015.
> 
> Thanks for using Amazon KDP.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bushra A.
> Kindle Direct Publishing
> http://kdp.amazon.com


I probably shouldn't have mentioned the turning it permafree but I kind of copy and pasted a message someone sent in this thread and missed that part. Hopefully I can make it free. Especially since the next few episodes are in KU. Totally would ruin my plans if it doesn't go free.

Here's the original message


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that my book The Men Who Killed God - Episode 1(ASIN: B013VUBNJM) is free on other outlets, would it be possible to switch it to permafree on Amazon as well?
> 
> Apple ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1034222528
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-men-who-killed-god-j-a-mccarthy/1122581924
> Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-men-who-killed-god
> Page Foundry: http://www.inktera.com/store/title/e0a91c54-056a-44a4-bbb5-83ef7dd4f227
> 
> Thanks!
> J


----------



## Windvein

Hi JalexM,

Did you send your email to Pricing & Royalties--Other? That's how I sent mine. Here's the original reply I received, but the book went free either that next day or the one after. I didn't get a second message. I reported your book again as free.



> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the pricing information. While we retain discretion over our retail prices, I've passed your feedback on for consideration.
> 
> We'll need a little time to look into this issue.
> 
> I'll contact you with more information as soon as I get an update from our team.
> 
> Thanks for using Amazon KDP.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sai Meher Teja
> Kindle Direct Publishing
> http://kdp.amazon.com


----------



## JalexM

Windvein said:


> Hi JalexM,
> 
> Did you send your email to Pricing & Royalties--Other? That's how I sent mine. Here's the original reply I received, but the book went free either that next day or the one after. I didn't get a second message. I reported your book again as free.


Thanks! I sent it through other. Hopefully it goes free by the 12th. I'm thinking it might be because I edited the back matter right after I sent the message.


----------



## H.G. Suren

Hi everyone.
My book went permafree the other day. It had 1125 downloads on the first day. Help me to stay in top 100 in my category please:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012H1B0BM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B012H1B0BM
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/godforsaken-suren-hakobyan/1122251653
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1020700465
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/godforsaken-book-1-shade-of-light

Thank you


----------



## JalexM

Windvein said:


> Hi JalexM,
> 
> Did you send your email to Pricing & Royalties--Other? That's how I sent mine. Here's the original reply I received, but the book went free either that next day or the one after. I didn't get a second message. I reported your book again as free.


It just became free without a second response!
Thanks everyone.


----------



## thousandroses

Please make my book free on Amazon,

http://www.amazon.com/Accident-President-Coming-Town-Book-ebook/dp/B015914SM0/

The book is already free in the following outlets,

Barnes and Nobles: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-accident-rose-carter/1122610984?ean=2940152128239

itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/accident-president-series/id1036452723?mt=11

-Rose


----------



## KGorman

Jalex, thousandroses, reported your freebies!

Windvein, yours was free when I checked!

Still trying to get mine free... unless my computer just isn't seeing the price change. It does that sometimes. Can anyone tell me if it looks free on their computer?

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BZ50IV0/
Kobo link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/ebook/into-the-fire-the-mieshka-files-book-one

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Ian Kharitonov

Hey 
Just reported _Into the Fire_ by KGorman and _Shell Shocked_ by B. Yard as Free.
Good luck!

I'd appreciate it if y'all could help make my book _The Russian Renaissance_ free as well --

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PLMJ3G
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id963767585
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-russian-renaissance-1
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940149495924

Thanks!


----------



## Windvein

K. Gorman,

Are you planning to make your book free anywhere other than Kobo and Amazon? I see it has a $2.99 price tag at B&N still. I don't think Kobo has as much weight with Amazon as B&N or iTunes. I did report it again.


----------



## Steverino

I just reported Ian Kharitonov's and KGorman's.

I looked for more to report, and found that thousandroses is free! So is Windvein, JalexM, nlowhim, Jena H, and BruceK... that's back a couple of pages, and I stopped looking.

Could you report mine as free? Here it is on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Nine-Wiles-Ninja-Girl-Book-ebook/dp/B00QCP71WM

It's free at these links:
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ninja-girl-the-nine-wiles
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ninja-girl-the-nine-wiles/id973631119
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/524636
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ninja-girl-s-w-white/1121123627

Thanks!


----------



## Ian Kharitonov

Thanks!
Reported Steverino's _Nine Wiles_


----------



## amyates

Reported _Nine Wiles_!

Good luck!


----------



## Nick Bryan

Hi!

Can anyone who has a sec report my book The Girl Who Tweeted Wolf as free?
Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LZVEJ2I

Already-free links below:
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-girl-who-tweeted-wolf-hobson-choi-case-one
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-girl-who-tweeted-wolf-nick-bryan/1119971881?ean=2940045637367
https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=VOoPBAAAQBAJ
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/girl-who-tweeted-wolf-hobson/id898291739

Thanks very much! Will report Into The Fire, The Accident and Nine Wiles now.


----------



## Ian Kharitonov

Reported The Girl Who Tweeted Wolf.

Thanks to everyone who reported The Russian Renaissance -- it's now free!

It seems, however, that the most efficient way to get Amazon to match the price is to contact them directly via the KDP form...?


----------



## Nick Bryan

Ian Kharitonov said:


> Reported The Girl Who Tweeted Wolf.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who reported The Russian Renaissance -- it's now free!
> 
> It seems, however, that the most efficient way to get Amazon to match the price is to contact them directly via the KDP form...?


Yeah, I noted that after scrolling a bit further back - have submitted a request via that as well. Hopefully it'll happen one way or another. Thanks for reporting it!


----------



## Nick Bryan

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Nick. Good luck.


Thanks! 

KDP said they'd do it and I've now got a few free units showing on my dashboard, so I think I'm good. Even though I still can't see it as free on Amazon myself.


----------



## Nick Bryan

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Yeah, Amazon UK is a different animal.
> 
> I can confirm, though, that your story is free here in America.


Yeah, I've had 230 downloads already. Wow. Do I need to do anything more to get it free in UK or does it trickle through eventually?


----------



## Dhayaa Anbajagane

Hey guys 

Can anyone who has a bit of free time report my book on Amazon please?

Here's the link on Amazon : www.amazon.com/dp/B00HV4Y3VK

And here are the links to the other outlets :
Nook : http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/conquest-dhayaa-anbajagane/1122676785
Kobo : https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/conquest-a-young-adult-space-opera
Oyster : https://www.oysterbooks.com/book/sAieBYCK5cDPZCkCM3SeES
Scribd : https://www.scribd.com/book/282214090

Thanks a ton!!  
I've reported The Fire, The Accident, Nine Wiles and The girl who tweeted wolf. Hope we can all make our book permafrees soon!


----------



## TrevorSchmidt

If you have time, would you mind telling amazon about my free book? Replica has gone up on B&N free, and I would like Amazon to price match. If anyone can spare a moment, and enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area. I would be happy to return the favor!

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/replica-trevor-schmidt/1113788888?ean=2940046575873
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/replica-a-short-story
Scribd: https://www.scribd.com/book/255612512/Replica-A-Short-Story
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Replica-Short-Story-Trevor-Schmidt-ebook/dp/B00EFYYYAE/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## TrevorSchmidt

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I was going to report _Conquest_, but there's no need. It's already free.


Same, was just about to. That was fast.


----------



## Dhayaa Anbajagane

TrevorSchmidt said:


> Same, was just about to. That was fast.


I know right?! I got it price matched within an hour 
Has anyone else had a response time like this? Or did I just get really lucky?

Also, I've reported Replica on Amazon  Hope it gets price matched soon


----------



## Linda Fausnet

Hi guys!

Sorry if this has already been addressed here, but this is a long thread 

How do you make your book free on B and N? It keeps telling me to enter a valid price between 0.99 - 199.99. I already have my book free on Kobo, but I'm trying to get it free on Amazon and from what I've read here it seems to be best to get it free on B and N first.

Please help. Thank you!!


----------



## TrevorSchmidt

I had to make it free on smash words and then it carried it over to all of the other retailers, except amazon. Amazon is fickle about it and you need to report that it's free on other sites.

(On a side note, Amazon still hasn't price matched mine)


----------



## Linda Fausnet

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Hi, Linda. When I was trying to make _Buddy_ free on Nook, I had to use Draft2Digital to do it. You might try that. Smashwords should work, too, like Trevor suggested, though I have no personal experience with it.
> 
> D2D is easy and awesome, by the way. I recommend it if you're looking for a distributor.


Thanks! I keep hearing about Draft2Digital but I haven't checked it out yet. I will be sure to look into it. Appreciate the tip!

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

Starship's Mage Omnibus is free on Smashwords and Kobo for the 26th to the 30th as a promo for the sequel.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/501872
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/starship-s-mage-omnibus

Any change of getting it reported to Amazon?

Thanks folks


----------



## CheriLeigh

Hi there, if you have a moment, would you please request that Amazon price match my book, Descent? I'm trying to set it up for permafree. Thank you in advance for your help.

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/331994 
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Descent-Rephaim-Book-C-L-Roman-ebook/dp/B00DQBOU56/ref=dp_kinw_strp_1


----------



## CheriLeigh

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Descent_. Good luck!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Linda Fausnet

Okay, I've got my book free on Kobo and Smashwords:

SW - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/455050
Kobo- https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/queen-henry-1

If someone could report it to Amazon as pricematch, I will be forever grateful!!!


----------



## Angela Holder

I'm making my prequel novella, Calling, permafree. I sent a message to Amazon support, but I'd also appreciate your help reporting it.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015XD59UO
Apple iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1042707632
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/calling-angela-holder/1122687965;jsessionid=300B9CAD8557C96F61B12E8A28CC7C39.prodny_store01-va02?ean=2940152207019
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/calling-6

When I went to the Amazon Contact Us page, under Pricing and Royalties the first option was Price Matching. Is that new? I saw above that people were choosing Other as their subject. I went ahead and chose Price Matching - I hope it goes to the right place.

Thanks!

ETA: Reported Replica, Descent, and Queen Henry.


----------



## Linda Fausnet

Jeff - thanks so much for reporting my book! Btw I just bought one of your short stories on Kobo. Looks good!

Angela-  I just reported it for you. Good luck!!!


----------



## Linda Fausnet

So it's been a few days and my book still isn't free / price matched by Amazon. If anyone else could report it, I would really appreciate it. Thanks so much!

Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Queen-Henry-Linda-Fausnet-ebook/dp/B00LFL3IIO/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?ie=UTF8&noEncodingTag=1&qid=&redirectFromSS=1&ref_=tmm_kin_title_0&sr=

FREE LINKS:
SW - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/455050
Kobo - https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/queen-henry-1


----------



## Linda Fausnet

DISREGARD! It's up for free now on Amazon.

Thanks, guys!!!


----------



## TrevorSchmidt

Hey! Thank you all, Replica is finally free on Amazon. It took a little more than a week for me, but thanks to everyone who reported it.

Replica: http://www.amazon.com/Replica-Short-Story-Trevor-Schmidt-ebook/dp/B00EFYYYAE/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## EllisaBarr

Please help me make VOYAGE free on Amazon.

Here is the Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/Voyage-Powerless-Nation-Book-2-ebook/dp/B00MU0NVA4/

Here are two links where it's already free:
Apple: https://geo.itunes.apple.com/us/book/voyage/id916480579
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/voyage-11

I also went back a few pages in this thread and it looks like everyone that wants to be free is free. Congrats everyone! This is my first permafree and I'm anxious to see how it goes.


----------



## EllisaBarr

Thanks!  I noticed it went Free last night before midnight.  I emailed KDP Customer Service and used the Price Match category on my email.  The form letter I got back said it's still up to their discretion, but it looks like they matched mine with no trouble.


----------



## JayBrenham

Please help me make Survival in the Seven Cities free on Amazon. It is a short story and prequel to the other two in the Seven Cities Saga.

Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/Survival-Seven-Cities-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B016BU9FJE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1444373312&sr=1-1&keywords=survival+in+the+seven+cities

links to free sites:
Scribd: https://www.scribd.com/book/284069712/Survival-in-the-Seven-Cities-The-Seven-Cities-Saga
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/survival-in-the-seven-cities
Inktera: http://www.inktera.com/store/title/3a4a29fd-c6b7-45d4-9e87-f8c8a1f3f902
Oyster Books: https://www.oysterbooks.com/book/WnQBDBZGN4ycmpwo2qvEkm/survival-in-the-seven-cities-the-seven-cities-saga

Thanks for the help. I am looking forward to seeing if this alters the sales ranks of my other books.


----------



## JayBrenham

I noticed Survival in the Seven Cities was free yesterday. Thanks to everyone who reported it. What seemed to make the difference was a direct email to Amazon. They wouldn't match until Barnes and Noble was showing it for free. I had a response within 48 hours when I emailed Amazon.


----------



## hannapeach

Hi all,
I've gone through the last 2 week's posts to do my bit to help report to free. It looks like everyone's ebooks are at free now - well done everyone! I'm hoping the same magic will work on my Box Set. Please help!

Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K5RCR9K

Report Links
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dark-angel-books-1-3-hanna-peach/1122797782?ean=2940152403664
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dark-angel-books-1-3-angelfire/id1049040799?mt=11

Thank you and bless! x Hanna


----------



## Roberto El Duque

Please help me to make Sammy The Sheep Dog free on Amazon.

*Amazon US:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B016P73LWU/
*Amazon UK:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B016P73LWU/

Reporting links
*B&N:*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1122802055
*iTunes:*





Thanks in advance.


----------



## hannapeach

Dark Angel Box Set is now free. Thank you!

I'll be back here every so often to help everyone else out 

Reported Sammy the Sheep Dog.


----------



## Roberto El Duque

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Sammy the Sheep Dog_.





hannapeach said:


> Reported Sammy the Sheep Dog.


Many thanks guys


----------



## reviauthor

Hi, everyone. Can you help me make Rock Star's Girl free on Amazon? I'll also help out whomever needs help with doing this.  I've included links for the Amazon sites I'd like it to appear free on, but big appreciation for Amazon US if you can do one only. Thank you!

*Amazon US:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UZC9LSU/

*Amazon UK:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00UZC9LSU/

*Amazon Canada:*
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00UZC9LSU/

Reporting links:

*iTunes US:*
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rock-stars-girl/id976847181?mt=11

*iTunes UK:*
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/rock-stars-girl/id976847181?mt=11

*iTunes Canada:*
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/rock-stars-girl/id976847181?mt=11


----------



## ckastens

Reported Rock Star's Girl and Sammy the Sheep Dog. I'll probably be posting one of my own soon.


----------



## ckastens

I need your help to set it free!

The Fortuitous Meeting

US
Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Fortuitous-Meeting-Elephant-Macaw-Banner-ebook/dp/B00YLQONBQ/
Free links:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-fortuitous-meeting/id1033884403
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-fortuitous-meeting-christopher-kastensmidt/1122576933

UK
Amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fortuitous-Meeting-Elephant-Macaw-Banner-ebook/dp/B00YLQONBQ/
Free links:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-fortuitous-meeting/id1033884403
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-fortuitous-meeting-christopher-kastensmidt/1122576933

Thanks so much!


----------



## amyates

I reported everyone not yet free on the last couple of pages. Good luck all!


----------



## Roberto El Duque

Thanks to everyone for their help. Sammy the Sheep Dog is now free in the US but I still need help getting it free in the U.K.

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B016P73LWU

iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id1049952633

Thanks


----------



## ckastens

Many thanks to Jeff Tanyard and amyates.

Still not free yet, but keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Roberto El Duque

Thanks for everyones help. STS is free in the UK now too.


----------



## ckastens

"The Fortuitous Meeting" is free in the US! Thanks so much to all who helped.

Still working on free in the UK, if anyone has an account there.

UK
Amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fortuitous-Meeting-Elephant-Macaw-Banner-ebook/dp/B00YLQONBQ/
Free links:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-fortuitous-meeting/id1033884403
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-fortuitous-meeting-christopher-kastensmidt/1122576933

Thanks,
Christopher


----------



## Roberto El Duque

Was about to report The Fortuitous Meeting but has "Report a lower price" link disappeared on Amazon UK pages or is it just me?


----------



## ckastens

Roberto El Duque said:


> Was about to report The Fortuitous Meeting but has "Report a lower price" link disappeared on Amazon UK pages or is it just me?


Thanks! I see it as "tell us about a lower price" in the middle of the page.


----------



## ibizwiz

Hello all - -

Our first title in our new erotic comedy series is now free at B&N, Kobo, and All Romance. Would appreciate someone reporting it to the Zon, please. Here's the link:

"Secrets of the Kasbah"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017DUA3TM.

Thanks in advance! May we all have a good year-end season!


----------



## ibizwiz

Thank you, Jeff!


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

Hey, friends.

Can you please help make by book Irradiated free?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KAWN3ZM

Free links:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1056946045
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/irradiated

Thanks!


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

Thanks, Jeff!

Yes, I quite like the new covers.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Reported IRRADIATED as well - and picked up a freebie for my Kobo.

Please help me make my Christmas short, SHOTGUN CHRISTMAS, free on Amazon.



It is currently free on Kobo.

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/ebook/shotgun-christmas


----------



## Steve Vernon

GACK!!!

I really ought to post AFTER coffee - not before.

I want to make SHOTGUN CHRISTMAS free - not TALES FROM THE TANGLED WOOD.



And again - it is already FREE on Kobo.
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/ebook/shotgun-christmas


----------



## Steve Vernon

Reported SECRETS OF THE KASBAH.

Reported John A. Passaro's YOUR SOUL KNOWS.

Reported SAMMY THE SHEEP DOG - (I know you said it was already free - but for some reason it wasn't listed as free when I looked at it. Might have been just because I was looking at the US from Canada.)


----------



## stevenvs2287

Hi!! Been through the last couple of pages, reporting links to make books free,

Please can you help me do the same?

http://www.amazon.com/Infinity-Formula-Earth-One-Book-ebook/dp/B018OUY9MW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1448799240&sr=8-7&keywords=INFINITY+FORMULA

free on - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/596680

A total noob still trying to figure out how to sell on other platforms 

Thanks!


----------



## thenotoriousjed

Please help me make my new short story free.

School is No Place For A Dragon is Free on Smashwords

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/598612

Amazon said no when I politely asked with the contact us button

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01914B0K4

Thanks


----------



## anicolle

Hi all,

Please help make my two short stories free. Here are the links:

Night Lights: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RMYUDXQ
Back Again: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R2FEY7G

Currently free on iBooks and Kobo:

Night Lights (iBooks): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/night-lights/id981753920
Night Lights (Kobo): https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/night-lights-1
Back Again (iBooks): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/back-again/id953176165
Back Again (Kobo): http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/back-again-5

Much appreciated!


----------



## amyates

Reported everyone not yet free for the last couple pages. 

Best of luck all!


----------



## blancheking

Will someone please report this for me?

Smashword: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/599374

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Rain-Blanche-King-ebook/dp/B0157JWEJI/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## thenotoriousjed

Reported Rain for Blanche


----------



## amyates

Reported it, Blanche. Good luck!


----------



## FeatherWatt

Reported every one in the last couple of pages; could y'all help me out with Mittens?

Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/Mittens-falling-really-things-other-ebook/dp/B00BM674TQ

Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mittens-phoenix-baker/1122968671?ean=2940152472097#productInfoTabs

Kobo:
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/ebook/mittens-3

Much obliged!


----------



## anicolle

Also reported Mittens. Thanks all for the reports!


----------



## Keith Blenman

What a wonderful thread. Here's mine:

Where Dogs Sweat
Barnes and Noble

Amazon

And I'll go back and change links for all of you. Thank you!


----------



## amyates

Reported Mittens and Where Dogs Sweat. Good luck all!


----------



## D.F.Bailey

Hello everyone,

I've got a new crime series out and would love to make the first book (BONE MAKER) free on Amazon. I would really appreciate it if a few of you would go to the Amazon page and request they do a price match (to $0.00) with their competitors.

Thanks!

Here's the Amazon page:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B018EZ7SAW

And here are the pages where BONE MAKER is offered for free:

Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bone-maker-d-f-bailey/1123146744;jsessionid=3CDFB284820B6F03D67B06F30AF792A0.prodny_store02-atgap12?ean=2940152750089

Kobo:
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/bone-maker

Cheers, Don


----------



## D.F.Bailey

Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Sam Kates

Hey, guys, I could really use some help getting Amazon to pricematch my book to free on the UK site. It went free on the US site yesterday. It's only free for a week and I have paid promos lined up starting tomorrow so I need them to pricematch asap.

Here's the link to the book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Cleansing-Earth-Haven-Book-ebook/dp/B00HFF7XFS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_351_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=41lpi3QxDqL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR107%2C160_&refRID=0F70DHYAGXA22W2H8VV0

It's free on itunes and kobo. Here are the links to copy and paste into the Amazon notification:
itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-cleansing/id720993130?mt=11
kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-cleansing-3

If someone could notify them about itunes and someone else about kobo that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## D.F.Bailey

Just reported your B&N free book to Amazon.

Can I ask you to do the same for me?

Here's my Amazon page:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B018EZ7SAW

And here are the pages where BONE MAKER is offered for free:

Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bone-maker-d-f-bailey/1123146744;jsessionid=3CDFB284820B6F03D67B06F30AF792A0.prodny_store02-atgap12?ean=2940152750089

Kobo:
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/bone-maker

Cheers, Don


----------



## lilywhite

D.F.Bailey said:


> Just reported your B&N free book to Amazon.
> 
> Can I ask you to do the same for me?


Done. Subscribing to this thread so I can do it for others, going forward!


----------



## tvnopenope

Hi,

lilywhite and D.F.Bailey, I reported yours. Hope it helps. 

Can anyone please report mine?



Thanks!


----------



## lilywhite

taliwrites said:


> Can anyone please report mine?


Done!


----------



## lilywhite

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Lilywhite's book was already free.


Yaaaaay!

Still staying subscribed, I will do everyone's requests from here on out!


----------



## D.F.Bailey

Done!


----------



## tvnopenope

My book just went free! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Time to end my perma-free on Model Agent. Will stop being free within the week. Before I go to the Cape.


----------



## JE_Owen

Hi gang!

I will go and check on the books in this thread and do some reporting if needed. I'm making the first book in my series free--can anyone help me get Amazon to price match?

It's currently free on these retailers:

Apple: apple.co/1OawHVq
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/song-of-the-summer-king-1
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/song-of-the-summer-king-jess-owen/1117917981?ean=9780985805883

THANK YOU and happy holidays to all!


----------



## lilywhite

You were already free by the time I got to this, Jess.


----------



## D.F.Bailey

Hi All. I can't seem to get Amazon to price match to B&N. I'd appreciate it if you can help!

I've got a new crime series out and want to make the first book (BONE MAKER) free on Amazon. I'd love it if a few of you would go to the Amazon page and request they do a price match (to $0.00) with Barnes and Noble.

Thanks!

Here's the Amazon page:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B018EZ7SAW

And here is the page where BONE MAKER is offered for free on Barnes and Noble:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bone-maker-d-f-bailey/1123146744;jsessionid=3CDFB284820B6F03D67B06F30AF792A0.prodny_store02-atgap12?ean=2940152750089


----------



## thewitt

D.F.Bailey said:


> Hi All. I can't seem to get Amazon to price match to B&N. I'd appreciate it if you can help!
> 
> I've got a new crime series out and want to make the first book (BONE MAKER) free on Amazon. I'd love it if a few of you would go to the Amazon page and request they do a price match (to $0.00) with Barnes and Noble.


Contact support at Amazon and ask them. Every time I've done this they match that day. If I just change the price and ask people to report it, nothing ever happens.


----------



## lilywhite

Showing as free for me now, D.F.!


----------



## D.F.Bailey

Excellent -- I had to make a special request to ZON. Seems to have worked!

Thanks, All.


----------



## JE_Owen

For everyone-- I just emailed Support and let them know the book was free on other sites (and could they please price match?) and they had it done within a day. They let me know, of course, that they "maintain discretion over pricing," but it might be easier and faster. Just fyi!


----------



## H.G. Suren

Hey guys, help me with my new book, please. It's free on Amazon and it needs a push.
It's a horror story about five friends who wake up in the morning to discover that they are left alone in the world.

Here the link is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019D9JNHE

Thanks for your support. I'll do the same for you.


----------



## janus.bliss

Suren, I reported yours. It would help if you included the links where it is free, as I had to go find it on barnes and noble myself. 

Could people please take a moment to report my ebook? http://www.amazon.com/Blink-Share-Janus-Bliss-ebook/dp/B01A51QSP4/

It is free here 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/blink-to-share-janus-bliss/1123225597 
https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=DnVTCwAAQBAJ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/604963

It's had some decent downloads on smashwords, but I do not think 99 cents is realistic for a short story.


----------



## lilywhite

janus.bliss said:


> Could people please take a moment to report my ebook? http://www.amazon.com/Blink-Share-Janus-Bliss-ebook/dp/B01A51QSP4/


Done.


----------



## janus.bliss

thanks to Jeff and Lily for reporting..

Just for the info of anyone else who finds this thread, I emailed KDP support and they wrote back



> I checked your title in our system and found it contains adult content. Please be advised, we do not $0 price match for adult content books in KDP.


sounds a bit like BS, because (for instance)

http://www.amazon.com/Office-Toy-Cleo-Peitsche-ebook/dp/B009V2YCRA/

is permafree and is not a kindle exclusive, but it's a bit old and I guess it's possible they have changed their policy since 2013


----------



## amyates

Hey Janus, 

I reported your book. In all my years lurking on kboards I don't think I've ever seen the response you got concerning books with adult content not being price matched. But I haven't been hanging out as much I used to. Still, that's really odd. I hope it's not a new policy. Perhaps worthy of its own thread.


----------



## janus.bliss

thanks, amyates!

I started a new thread here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,229361.0.html hopefully I will at least get some sympathy... maybe it's a new year's resolution or they invented a new policy just for me.


----------



## Sandy Appleyard

Hi there,

One of my books is permafree on Amazon (I think, I posed this question in another thread-just waiting for a response), but there are two others I would like to make also permafree. They're both on Smashwords (and everywhere else) as free so I'll post the links for that here. If anyone wants the links for another outlet I'm happy to oblige. I'm also happy to help out anyone else with the same problem. Thanks in advance.

Here are the links:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/259705

and

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/603502

All the best!


----------



## Sandy Appleyard

Thank you so much!


----------



## kemobullock

Hey guys! I have book that is scheduled for a free BookBub on Monday. I wrote KDP and asked them to price match it to the lower price I set at Smashwords, Kobo and ibooks but they wouldn't do it. They told me to use the "tell us about a lower price" thingy on Amazon. Would any authors here mind helping me with this? I'll of course return the favor. My book on Amazon is http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PR3014K/ref=series_rw_dp_sw

The Kobo listing is: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/moonlight-falls-on-seven-sisters

The Smashwords listing is: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/513073

Thanks everyone! Does anyone need me to price match?


----------



## P.T. Phronk

kemobullock said:


> Hey guys! I have book that is scheduled for a free BookBub on Monday. I wrote KDP and asked them to price match it to the lower price I set at Smashwords, Kobo and ibooks but they wouldn't do it. They told me to use the "tell us about a lower price" thingy on Amazon. Would any authors here mind helping me with this? I'll of course return the favor. My book on Amazon is http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PR3014K/ref=series_rw_dp_sw


Reported. Hope it helps, and congrats on the BookBub!


----------



## kemobullock

Thank you!


----------



## kemobullock

Thanks, Jeff and Phronk. It doesn't like it's happened yet but I have until midnight. Either way, I am grateful that I could depend on the Author Community here to back me up.  You guys are my tribe!


----------



## mach 5

Oy - it's sorta free but totally messed up! I'm in the US, I'm on the page - it says free but I click the link and I get this (in addition to the price changing to 2.99):



> Important Message
> Kindle book prices differ by country. The price for this Kindle book is different for your country and is displayed below. Please select Buy now with 1-Click to complete your purchase. You have not been charged.
> Have you moved recently? You may change your country on the Manage Your Content and Devices page.


I've picked up free books - it totally shouldn't be doing this. Can anyone else in the US successfully get the free version?

Gave it more time (it was just past midnight for me) and tried it again and this time it worked!


----------



## kemobullock

Yay! I see that it is now! I hope it made it in time. I'm waiting on an email from BookBub to verify the books inclusion. KDP did write me back and said since the book was listed as free on kobo and iBooks they would match it. Phew! Here's hoping!


----------



## caarsen

I have a book out on Amazon and I'm panicking a little here. I have it set perma free and when I checked, it was indeed priced 0.00 at this link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0186GF43C/ref=s9_simh_gw_g351_i1_r?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=1P8VR9JS3BHSW94P5KMF&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop

But when I got other people to check for me, it wasn't. I have a bunch of promo going on with the book as free. Could you please, please help me out by reporting this book The Only Best Place, to Amazon as being free on these sites:

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/ebook/the-only-best-place-2

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-only-best-place/id1060275645?mt=11

Thanks so much. Trying not to freak out. I have an ENT ad, Robin Read,Kindle Nation and bunch of others happening tomorrow and the day after and I NEED it to be free and now I have no way of checking if it is.


----------



## mach 5

Shows as 99c for me on Amazon.com. I reported the apple link.


----------



## kemobullock

I see it as free!


----------



## Roman

I am wide with Draft2Digital. Which store links do you send to Amazon for European countries?

Is there any way to make a book globally permafree without sending them a link to every country?


----------



## thousandroses

Please make my book free on Amazon,

http://www.amazon.com/Missile-President-Coming-Town-Book-ebook/dp/B01AYFQ4GO/

The book is already free in the following outlets,

Barnes and Nobles: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-missile-rose-carter/1123253789?ean=2940152570953

itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/missile-president-series-book/id1074439680?mt=11

-Rose


----------



## thousandroses

Thanks so much, Jeff
-Rose


----------



## EllaC

Hi All

This forum was recommended to me by one of the big digital marketing sites. I can't belief the hoops through which we have to jump in order to do something so basic.

Amazon are insisting on charging $1.44 for this novel. They won't even allow me to sell it at $.99, presumably because it's over 100K words. Why do they ask us to complete the forms if they are just going to ignore us?

http://www.amazon.com/Dorothy-Lyle-Avarice-Miracles-Millions-ebook/dp/B016F94ZSC

It's free on Smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/605662

It's free on B&N

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dorothy-lyle-in-avarice-ella-carmichael/1123242744?ean=2940152563214

I'm sure it's free on Apple but I can't find it. I don't know what it is about their store..........sigh of despondency. 

Anyhoo! If there is anybody out there who might be prepared to help me, I would be super-grateful. As it's the first in a long series I would like it to be permafree.

Regards,
Ella


----------



## kemobullock

Hey EllaC! 
I reported the Barnes and Noble price for you. Hope they get this updated soon.


----------



## amyates

Reported everyone not yet free for the last couple! Best of luck all.


----------



## 86769

I'd love some help making my book free on Amazon.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Highlanders-Castle-Highlander-Heat-Book-ebook/dp/B00IHU006Y/

It's currently free on:

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/highlanders-castle-joanne-wadsworth/1120342220;jsessionid=EF05BE66F282ECCC90F70B4F6C421148.prodny_store02-atgap04?ean=2940152694918&st=AFF&SID=BNB_DRS_Evergreen_20150928&2sid=Skimlinks_3662453_NA&sourceId=AFFSkimlinksM000006

ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1069493684

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/highlander-s-castle?utm_source=linkshare_us&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=linkshare_us&siteID=TnL5HPStwNw-7csdcOvIjHf67Rxezk.kTg


----------



## AYClaudy

Joanne Wadsworth said:


> I'd love some help making my book free on Amazon.
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Highlanders-Castle-Highlander-Heat-Book-ebook/dp/B00IHU006Y/
> 
> It's currently free on:
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/highlanders-castle-joanne-wadsworth/1120342220;jsessionid=EF05BE66F282ECCC90F70B4F6C421148.prodny_store02-atgap04?ean=2940152694918&st=AFF&SID=BNB_DRS_Evergreen_20150928&2sid=Skimlinks_3662453_NA&sourceId=AFFSkimlinksM000006
> 
> ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1069493684
> 
> Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/highlander-s-castle?utm_source=linkshare_us&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=linkshare_us&siteID=TnL5HPStwNw-7csdcOvIjHf67Rxezk.kTg


Reported!


----------



## AYClaudy

I contacted Amazon to make my book outside the ropes free, since I made it free on all other sites, and they did change it, but only the US store!

I have a bookbub coming up this Sunday and would appreciate any help with reporting for Canada and UK, any country really, but especially these two. (I have since contacted Amazon again about the need to price match in all countries, specifically these two and they said they would review and get back to me Wednesday afternoon)

Thing is, I have other promos going out this week and I hate that many countries won't be able to get it free.

Here's the link to the book on Amazon: 
http://mybook.to/OutsideTheRopes

And it's free for all other sites, but here's the iBooks link:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/outside-the-ropes/id1070975129?mt=11

Thank you!


----------



## UnicornEmily

Hey, guys, I have a Valentine's Day short story I'd like to make free for all of February. Can you help report the free price, so it can be price-matched?

Here's the Amazon link:

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B5BVFT2

Here's the iBooks link:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1078748986

It's also free on Barnes and Noble, Kobo, and the various other sites through Draft 2 Digital. Here are the Barnes and Noble and Kobo links, if you want to use those:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/valentines-oops-emily-martha-sorensen/1123320142?ean=2940152777031
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/valentine-s-oops

I've helped price match the last few people in this thread.

Thanks, everybody!


----------



## AYClaudy

UnicornEmily said:


> Hey, guys, I have a Valentine's Day short story I'd like to make free for all of February. Can you help report the free price, so it can be price-matched?
> 
> Here's the Amazon link:
> 
> www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B5BVFT2
> 
> Here's the iBooks link:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1078748986
> 
> It's also free on Barnes and Noble, Kobo, and the various other sites through Draft 2 Digital. Here are the Barnes and Noble and Kobo links, if you want to use those:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/valentines-oops-emily-martha-sorensen/1123320142?ean=2940152777031
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/valentine-s-oops
> 
> I've helped price match the last few people in this thread.
> 
> Thanks, everybody!


Done!


----------



## lilywhite

All caught up on reportings!


----------



## UnicornEmily

JE_Owen said:


> For everyone-- I just emailed Support and let them know the book was free on other sites (and could they please price match?) and they had it done within a day. They let me know, of course, that they "maintain discretion over pricing," but it might be easier and faster. Just fyi!


Does anybody know how you e-mail Support? I keep searching and not finding anything helpful about it.


----------



## Matt Marshall

Hi all,

I have to also ask for a quick favour!

My novella, "Hallow" is on Kindle here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017ELD8MO?

It's also *free* on Kobo here: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/hallow-4

I'd really appreciate it if any of you guys could report the book to Amazon as being free on Kobo. I'd really like to make Hallow permafree to start experimenting with certain marketing strategies.

Thanks a lot in advance!

Matt


----------



## Al Scott

Matt Marshall said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have to also ask for a quick favour!
> 
> My novella, "Hallow" is on Kindle here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017ELD8MO?
> 
> It's also *free* on Kobo here: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/hallow-4
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if any of you guys could report the book to Amazon as being free on Kobo. I'd really like to make Hallow permafree to start experimenting with certain marketing strategies.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> Matt


Did what you asked...
Hope that works for you...let me know if it worked as I would like to set one of my books for free as well. thanks


----------



## Matt Marshall

Hi Al and Jeff,

Thank you both for taking the time to report Hallow. Much appreciated!!

Al, like Jeff said, please post your links so we can also report your books.

Have a great weekend.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## BEAST

Hey everyone, trying to get a couple books permafree. Would love everyone's assistance. Also noticed that all past books have been made free. Will report all new posts.

Please report: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PF5PDO

Free...
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=Nu_fCgAAQBAJ
Smash: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/316970


----------



## BEAST

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, BEAST.


Thanks so much, Jeff. And Gavin is fine on here


----------



## anicolle

Matt: Reported Hallow. Good luck!

Looks like Amazon has changed back one of my permafrees to 99c after a few months. Is this typical?

Please report Back Again when you get a chance:

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R2FEY7G

Free at the following places:
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/back-again/id953176165
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/back-again-5


----------



## David Blake

AYClaudy said:


> I contacted Amazon to make my book outside the ropes free, since I made it free on all other sites, and they did change it, but only the US store!
> 
> I have a bookbub coming up this Sunday and would appreciate any help with reporting for Canada and UK, any country really, but especially these two. (I have since contacted Amazon again about the need to price match in all countries, specifically these two and they said they would review and get back to me Wednesday afternoon)
> 
> Thing is, I have other promos going out this week and I hate that many countries won't be able to get it free.
> 
> Here's the link to the book on Amazon:
> http://mybook.to/OutsideTheRopes
> 
> And it's free for all other sites, but here's the iBooks link:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/outside-the-ropes/id1070975129?mt=11
> 
> Thank you!


Hi ya - did you here back from Amazon about this? I seem to be having the same problem. Weird thing is that it says it's $0.00 when you look at it, but in search it still says it's $1.43?!?!! I've also seen another author who has the same issue.

Any ideas anyone??


----------



## David Blake

Can someone in the USA please help me? I'm trying to work out if my book is now free on Amazon.com, but being based in the UK, sometimes it says it's selling for $0.00 and other times it's selling for $1.43

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=the+slaughtered+virgin+of+zenopolis

Is that showing $0.00 or $1.43?

Thanks!


----------



## MichaelLachmanWrites

Looks free to me.


----------



## David Blake

MichaelLachmanWrites said:


> Looks free to me.


Thanks Michael!

So now I know that at least it's free in the US. Now I just to get it free in the UK as well!


----------



## anicolle

Jeff: Thanks!

So that's a new wrinkle I didn't realize. Just because Amazon price matches on the US site doesn't mean they do it everywhere. What a hassle!


----------



## David Blake

Amazon are telling me that I need to show a UK price of £0.00 (GBP) on two websites for them to price-match it on Amazon.co.uk. I've got it on Inktera, here: http://www.inktera.com/store/title/cfddbaed-67c0-442a-85bf-80c9a79c8534 but need one more.

I'm using Draft2Digital for distribution.

Any ideas for one more site I can list it on so that it says 0.00 GBP (and not just Free eBook)?

I'd also like to get it on the Aussie Amazon site for free as well, but wouldn't know where to even start with that one!


----------



## Jeff Hughes

Would love some help making _*Echoes of the Mind: A Short Story*_ permafree on Amazon.

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BTEULTA?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

It's currently free on...

Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1084576421

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/echoes-of-the-mind-1

Thanks for any assistance...


----------



## anicolle

Jeff: Reported Echoes of the Mind. Good luck!


----------



## Jeff Hughes

Thanks, Andrew!  Appreciate it!


----------



## Jeff Hughes

Thanks, Jeff!  Appreciate it...


----------



## anicolle

I have a few short stories I want to set perma-free. Please report when you get a chance. Thanks!

That Which Dwells Beneath:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BQTY94G

Free here:
Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1084176855
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/that-which-dwells-beneath

Back Again:
Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R2FEY7G

Free here:
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/back-again/id953176165
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/back-again-5


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

I don't consent


----------



## ancaiovita

T. M. Bilderback said:


> I have two "first in series" books that I'd like to have perma-free, if you have time.
> 
> _Mama Told Me Not To Come - A Justice Security Novel_:
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Mama-Told-Me-Not-Come-ebook/dp/B003RITUIA/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1455880475&sr=1-4&keywords=t.+m.+bilderback
> 
> Apple link:
> 
> 
> 
> Google Play link: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/T_M_Bilderback_Mama_Told_Me_Not_To_Come_A_Justice?id=URILBgAAQBAJ&hl=en
> Kobo link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/mama-told-me-not-to-come-a-justice-security-novel-2
> 
> _Don't Come Around Here No More - A Tale Of Sardis County_:
> Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Come-Around-Here-More-ebook/dp/B00IIALAWG/ref=sr_1_31?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1455880755&sr=1-31&keywords=t.+m.+bilderback
> 
> Apple link:
> 
> 
> 
> Google Play link: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/T_M_Bilderback_Don_t_Come_Around_Here_No_More_A_Ta?id=XCUMBgAAQBAJ&hl=en
> Kobo link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/don-t-come-around-here-no-more-a-tale-of-sardis-county-2
> 
> Thanks to all of you in advance!


Done!


----------



## anicolle

T.M. Bilderback: Reported both. Good luck!


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

Thank you!


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

I don't consent


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

Amazon is slow to price match...can I trouble you folks to report both books a bit more? I think the Google Play and Apple links are more likely to get the permafree I'm looking for.

Thank you all!


----------



## TheBehrg

Have a perma-free novella that just got kicked back to $.99 due to a cover change ... ARGH.
Would love any help in restoring it to its rightful place.

The Creation: In The Beginning

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Creation-Beginning-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B0137FUH4S/
Kobo (free): https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-creation-in-the-beginning

Much appreciated!


----------



## anicolle

Reported The Creation: In the Beginning. Good luck!

I'm also noticing slow price matches from Amazon. Going on a week for one of my books. Is this typical?


----------



## Jeff Hughes

Reported Andrew's two, T.M.'s two, and TheBehrg's Creation.

Make sure you've reported the price match yourself, as well, via the 'Contact' button on your KDP account.  That seems to be one of the necessary factors.


----------



## anicolle

Thanks, Jeff. Just saw your other post. All this time I've been reporting the price via the link on the product page! Just sent a few messages re price-matching my books to KDP Support. Hopefully that'll get things moving


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

Jeff Hughes said:


> Reported Andrew's two, T.M.'s two, and TheBehrg's Creation.
> 
> Make sure you've reported the price match yourself, as well, via the 'Contact' button on your KDP account. That seems to be one of the necessary factors.


Thanks, Jeff - I'll do that!


----------



## T.J. Lantz

Looking to set 3 children's books free:

Sir Dudley Tinklebutton and the Dragon's Lair:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Dudley-Tinklebutton-Dragons-Rosehaven-Diaries-ebook/dp/B00DTAGAHU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1456170661&sr=8-3&keywords=t.j.+lantz
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/sir-dudley-tinklebutton-and-the-dragon-s-lair-1
BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sir-dudley-tinklebutton-and-the-dragons-lair-tj-lantz/1115940338?ean=9781505943214

Gnit-Wit Gnipper and the Perilous Plague:

amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Gnit-Wit-Gnipper-Perilous-Rosehaven-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B006AXG2Z8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1456170661&sr=8-7&keywords=t.j.+lantz
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/gnit-wit-gnipper-and-the-perilous-plague-1
BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/gnit-wit-gnipper-and-the-perilous-plague-tj-lantz/1107586769?ean=9781512284560

Gnit-Wit GNipper and the Ferocious Fire-Ants:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Gnit-Wit-Ferocious-Fire-Ants-Rosehaven-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B009FX0UA8/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1456170661&sr=8-6&keywords=t.j.+lantz
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/gnit-wit-gnipper-and-the-ferocious-fire-ants-1
BN: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/gnit-wit-gnipper-and-the-ferocious-fire-ants-tj-lantz/1114977107?ean=2940152817881

Thanks!


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## Al Scott

I would really appreciate if anyone can help me to make my first story free on amazon. 

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B8R1UP2?*Version*=1&*entries*=0
Smashword link: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/612623

Thanks


----------



## Al Scott

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Al. Good luck.


Thanks Jeff


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## Neil Sinclair

Greetings all! Longtime lurker, first time posting on KBoards. I really wish I'd discovered this thread earlier, it's marvelous. So far, the only luck I've had is from emailing KDP directly, and it would be great if price-matching started to work (particularly for non-US markets).

I went back and reported all of the ones that didn't seem to have gone perma-free quite yet, including Dangerous Allies, the ECI title, and two out of three of the children's books (the first was already free).

I'd appreciate some help with my latest title:

*Saved by My Weretiger*

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Saved-Weretiger-Paranormal-Shifter-WereLovers-ebook/dp/B01CDKRZE8/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1456928077&sr=1-1&keywords=%22saved+by+my+weretiger%22

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/saved-by-my-weretiger-neil-sinclair/1123479883?ean=2940152810387

And if there is anyone using a non-US Amazon account out there, it would be wonderful to have some help with previous titles that have gone perma-free in the U.S. only. These are lower priority, though.

1) My Big 
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/My-Big-Frat-Love-Book-ebook/dp/B01BBEYAU4/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1456928126&sr=1-2
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-big-neil-sinclair/1123346342?ean=2940152860955

2) Therapist's Temptation
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Therapists-Temptation-Minute-Hour-Book-ebook/dp/B01AQ152AA/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1456928328&sr=1-5
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/therapists-temptation-neil-sinclair/1123272021?ean=2940152830248

3) Christmas Affair 
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Affair-Romance-Range-ebook/dp/B019JLJRS6/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1456928328&sr=1-6
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-christmas-affair/id1069726188?mt=11

Many thanks, everyone!


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## Neil Sinclair

Thanks Rickie, I really appreciate that! I have no idea why Amazon only seems to price match on one store at a time, it does seem pretty odd.


----------



## JTriptych

Could someone please report mine to price match it, thanks. 

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CJB4W1A

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/620228
https://www.scribd.com/book/302150925/Pagan-Apocalypse-Wrath-of-the-Old-Gods
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1090347062
http://www.inktera.com/store/title/4d79f7b3-0e87-4cd0-9bab-0f4478578406
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/pagan-apocalypse


----------



## FionnJameson

JTriptych said:


> Could someone please report mine to price match it, thanks.
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CJB4W1A
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/620228
> https://www.scribd.com/book/302150925/Pagan-Apocalypse-Wrath-of-the-Old-Gods
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1090347062
> http://www.inktera.com/store/title/4d79f7b3-0e87-4cd0-9bab-0f4478578406
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/pagan-apocalypse


You can contact Amazon through your Author Central page and ask them to change the price for you. Sometimes, they won't, but most of the time, they will.


----------



## KitSarge

Hi,
Reported Pagan Apocalypse and The Creation as I saw those still weren't free yet.

Here's mine:
Listing:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013H8YE8K?keywords=throwing%20smoke&qid=1457099314&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

Free listings:
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/throwing-smoke
https://www.scribd.com/book/274460790/Throwing-Smoke
http://www.inktera.com/store/title/0142f959-e59b-4623-b90e-1e7aec4026c9
http://www.ebook.de/de/product/24900473/kit_sergeant_throwing_smoke.html

I've asked them 3 times through KDP to make it free, but they refused, even though it was previously free since August before I re-did the cover last week. Does anyone know what their reasoning is behind making it free or not?

Thanks!


----------



## JTriptych

KitSarge said:


> Hi,
> Reported Pagan Apocalypse and The Creation as I saw those still weren't free yet.
> 
> Here's mine:
> Listing:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013H8YE8K?keywords=throwing%20smoke&qid=1457099314&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> Free listings:
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/throwing-smoke
> https://www.scribd.com/book/274460790/Throwing-Smoke
> http://www.inktera.com/store/title/0142f959-e59b-4623-b90e-1e7aec4026c9
> http://www.ebook.de/de/product/24900473/kit_sergeant_throwing_smoke.html
> 
> I've asked them 3 times through KDP to make it free, but they refused, even though it was previously free since August before I re-did the cover last week. Does anyone know what their reasoning is behind making it free or not?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks, Kit! I've reported yours for a price match on Amazon too. 

I think the reason why some authors dont get their books free on amazon is because I heard that amazon will only price match it if its listed as free on one of their bigger competitors like kobo or istore. That's what I heard- though I could be wrong about this so take it with a grain of salt!


----------



## CherieMarks

KitSarge said:


> Here's mine:
> Listing:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013H8YE8K?keywords=throwing%20smoke&qid=1457099314&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> Free listings:
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/throwing-smoke
> https://www.scribd.com/book/274460790/Throwing-Smoke
> http://www.inktera.com/store/title/0142f959-e59b-4623-b90e-1e7aec4026c9
> http://www.ebook.de/de/product/24900473/kit_sergeant_throwing_smoke.html


Reported! Good luck!


----------



## KitSarge

Thanks Jeff, Cherie and John!
Throwing Smoke is on Apple for free now, https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/throwing-smoke/id1090614552?mt=11
and I've submitted to B and N, but in the past they haven't let me list it as free. 
Here's to hoping!


----------



## DougSolter

Hi, Everyone!



All the best,

Doug Solter


----------



## mythsnake

Can folks report my newly free book to the Zon? Thanks!

Amazon: http://amzn.com/B00QAMXBAS

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-bone-flower-throne-tl-morganfield/1117049263?ean=2940046278316
Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/TL_Morganfield_The_Bone_Flower_Throne?id=DGjZBQAAQBAJ&hl=en
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-bone-flower-throne-2
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id945915675

I'll go back through and report anything that isn't already free.


----------



## KitSarge

Hi,
Throwing Smoke up on B & N now and Apple, but still not free on Amazon

Sent an e-mail to Kindle this morning, but didn't get anything back. Maybe they're tired of hearing from me!

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/throwing+smoke?_requestid=1176226
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1090614552
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/throwing-smoke

Reported the Bone Flower Throne


----------



## mythsnake

Thank you Kit and Jeff!

I reported Throwing Smoke yesterday with the Apple link and just went to report again with the B&N link, but it's now free.


----------



## KGorman

Hey, everyone! Looks like Amazon switched Into the Fire back to 99 cents. Would be much obliged if you could report it again!

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Into-Fire-Mieshka-Files-Book-ebook/dp/B00BZ50IV0

Kobo link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/ebook/into-the-fire-the-mieshka-files-book-one
iTunes: 



B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940149489916

I'll go through and report your guys'!

Thanks!


----------



## reweber1965

Hello,

Can you all help me get my book free in India, Australia & Germany by reporting me:

FREE at:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11

NOT FREE AT:
http://www.amazon.in/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00AWELPNU
http://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00AWELPNU

Amazon have done US, UK and Canada but not the above.

I've gone through the last two pages and reported every book not free.

Thanks


----------



## mythsnake

Reported Into the Fire.


----------



## KGorman

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Into the Fire_.





mythsnake said:


> Reported Into the Fire.


Thank you!

reweber1965, I tried to report The Star Agency, but I didn't see the "tell us about a lower price" on the product page. I'm guessing I need to be logged into the appropriate country's amazon account in order to do so?


----------



## AnitaLouise

gregoryblackman said:


> Hey guys, I've got a favor to ask. My book has gone up on B&N free, and I would like Amazon to price match. If anyone can spare a moment, and enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area.
> 
> I Think It Moved:
> B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/I-Think-It-Moved/Adrianna-White/e/2940011453427
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Short-Think-Moved-ebook/dp/B005FG2EIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314069804&sr=8-2
> 
> My Escort Confessions:
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/my-escort-confessions-hard-cock-and-paid-[kitten]-adrianna-white/1104808162?ean=2940011452222&itm=1&usri=adrianna%2bwhite
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Escort-Confessions-Hard-[kitten]-ebook/dp/B005G88IXW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, and I would be willing to help anyone else out. Thanks,
> 
> Gregory


Tried ... no success. Sorry.


----------



## rshane

Hello!

Cunning Linguist is free on B&N but not free on Amazon. Can someone help please? I reported all the ones above that have not gone to permafree yet.

FREE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/cunning-linguist-rachel-shane/1123506828?ean=2940152860870&quickview=true

NOT FREE:
http://www.amazon.com/Cunning-Linguist-College-Underground-Sorority-ebook/dp/B016DX8YLO/

Thanks!


----------



## Dailybae

I reported the last few I could fine for you guys!  Good luck!


----------



## mythsnake

Reported, rshane.


----------



## Incognita

I could use some help as well...this book has been free everywhere else for most of this week, and I emailed KDP support yesterday afternoon about it and still have heard nothing. So I'm crossing my fingers that some reports from you good people might jar things loose.

Here's the book that needs to go free:

www.amazon.com/Dragon-Tales-Latter-Kingdoms-ebook/dp/B00A81XPX0

And here are all the other vendor links:

Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dragon-rose-christine-pope/1114569150?ean=2940152776980

iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dragon-rose/id603737356?mt=11

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/dragon-rose

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Christine_Pope_Dragon_Rose?id=KQqQCgAAQBAJ&hl=en

Thank you very much for whatever help you can give.


----------



## amyates

Reported the couple not yet free. Good luck!


----------



## KGorman

Reported _Cunning Linguist_. Dragon Rose appears to be free now.

Just realized that Amazon changed _both_ my permafrees back to 99 cents. Could I bother you fine people to report Cat and Meese as well?

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Cat-Meese-The-Mieshka-Files-ebook/dp/B007JFEIXE/

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/ebook/cat-and-meese
iTunes: 



B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/cat-and-meese-k-gorman/1107956179

And, just to have things in the same place, here's Into the Fire's links again:

Into the Fire
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Into-Fire-Mieshka-Files-Book-ebook/dp/B00BZ50IV0/

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/ebook/into-the-fire-the-mieshka-files-book-one
iTunes: 



B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940149489916

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## JTriptych

KGorman said:


> Reported _Cunning Linguist_. Dragon Rose appears to be free now.
> 
> Just realized that Amazon changed _both_ my permafrees back to 99 cents. Could I bother you fine people to report Cat and Meese as well?
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Cat-Meese-The-Mieshka-Files-ebook/dp/B007JFEIXE/
> 
> Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/ebook/cat-and-meese
> iTunes:
> 
> 
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/cat-and-meese-k-gorman/1107956179
> 
> And, just to have things in the same place, here's Into the Fire's links again:
> 
> Into the Fire
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Into-Fire-Mieshka-Files-Book-ebook/dp/B00BZ50IV0/
> 
> Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/ebook/into-the-fire-the-mieshka-files-book-one
> iTunes:
> 
> 
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940149489916
> 
> Thanks, everyone!


Reported it! I like the Cat and Meese cover by the way. 

If there is a kind soul who lives in Canada or the UK, could you please report mine? It's free in the main Amazon site but not in the UK or Canada.

Main: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CJB4W1A

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01CJB4W1A

Canada: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01CJB4W1A

Thanks


----------



## KGorman

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Cat and Meese_.


Thanks!

Tried to report Pagan Apocalypse, but I'm a Canadian who shops through the US store...

For all others, here's Pagan Apocalypse's iTunes link for reporting: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/pagan-apocalypse/id1090347062

EDIT: Reported More Than a Feeling


----------



## mythsnake

Reported More Than a Feeling.


----------



## Cheyanne

I'd love some help getting this one reported, please!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CW3F4W6

Where it's free:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/christmas-at-mixon/id1093102236?mt=11

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/christmas-at-mixon

Thanks so much!


----------



## Paul Summerhayes

Can someone help reported this, please!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/shadow-over-number-9-ebook/dp/B01B0ZHUME/

Where it's free:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/610358

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-shadow-over-number-9-paul-summerhayes/1123309077?ean=2940152793826

Thanks.


----------



## MichaelLachmanWrites

My short story, Walking the Wire, is free in the US after I sent kdp a message saying that it was free on smashwords and b&n (it was not yet on kobo at the time, but it is now). However, it is not free in any country other than the US. Can anyone help me with this?

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B7A0A38
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01B7A0A38
Amazon CA: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01B7A0A38

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/walking-the-wire-michael-lachman/1123516556?ean=2940152916577
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/walking-the-wire-1
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/621027


----------



## Paul Summerhayes

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Christmas at Mixon_ and _Shadow Over Number 9_. Good luck, y'all.
> 
> And welcome to the site, Paul.


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## KGorman

@Cheyanne, reported.

@Paul Summerhayes, reported.

@MichaelLachmanWrites, I reported your US store because it didn't appear to be free. Did Amazon revert it like it did mine? D:

Thanks, everyone, for reporting Into the Fire and Cat and Meese! Still not free, but I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## irishimbas

The Zon is taking its sweet time to price match 'Celtic Mythology Collection'' released several days ago. Any help you could give would be very appreciated.

*Amazon US:* http://www.amazon.com/Irish-Imbas-Mythology-Collection-Collections-ebook/dp/B01D10TFSS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1458354307&sr=8-7&keywords=celtic+mythology+collection

*Amazon UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Irish-Imbas-Mythology-Collection-Collections-ebook/dp/B01D10TFSS/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1458354377&sr=1-8&keywords=celtic+mythology+collection
*
Free at:*
*B&N*: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/irish-imbas-brian-osullivan/1123516545;jsessionid=97E6CDD516CE8FEC35AA77038ECB0D9E.prodny_store01-atgap07?ean=2940152916942 
*Kobo:* https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/ebook/irish-imbas-celtic-mythology-collection-2016
*Apple:* https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/irish-imbas-celtic-mythology/id1092726518?mt=11


----------



## irishimbas

Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Paul Summerhayes

The Shadow over Number 9 has gone from 0.99 to 0.71. It's almost free! I must be patient ...  I must be patient.


----------



## KGorman

Reported Irish Imbas.



Paul Summerhayes said:


> The Shadow over Number 9 has gone from 0.99 to 0.71. It's almost free! I must be patient ... I must be patient.


Into the fire went from 74 cents to... 75 cents. I'm just assuming it's a currency fluctuation... I'm from Canada but shop through .com, and the store often discounts the tax so things appear at a lower price... agh, so frustrating. Why won't they price-match!?


----------



## Paul Summerhayes

KGorman said:


> Reported Irish Imbas.
> 
> Into the fire went from 74 cents to... 75 cents. I'm just assuming it's a currency fluctuation... I'm from Canada but shop through .com, and the store often discounts the tax so things appear at a lower price... agh, so frustrating. Why won't they price-match!?


I have sent them a few notifications and the lowest I got it was 0.69. At 0.71 it's now higher!

I am Australian - maybe the price match is only for US citizens?


----------



## H.G. Suren

Hi guys.
My book has just gone free. It's about five friends who wake up to discover they are left alone on earth--the rest of humanity is gone.

*Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019D9JNHE

*B&N*: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/alignment-hg-suren/1123130457
*Kobo*: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/alignment-the-silent-city
*Apple*: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1067742373


----------



## ckastens

Kboards helped me get "The Fortuitous Meeting" free in the US back in November, but it never went free in other places.

If anyone is located in the UK, Canada or Australia, I would appreciate a few "tell us about a lower price" notifications there.

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00YLQONBQ/
Free links:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-fortuitous-meeting/id1033884403
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-fortuitous-meeting-christopher-kastensmidt/1122576933

Amazon CA:
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00YLQONBQ/
Free links:
https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca/books/the-fortuitous-meeting/9788591933808-item.html?ikwsec=Home&ikwidx=4
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/the-fortuitous-meeting/id1033884403

Amazon AU:
http://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00YLQONBQ/
Free links:
www.bookworld.com.au/ebooks/the-fortuitous-meeting-christopher-kastensmidt/p/9788591933808
https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/the-fortuitous-meeting/id1033884403

Thanks in advance, and I'll report anything that's still open in this thread as well.


----------



## ckastens

Reported _Irish Imbas_, _Christmas at Mixon_, _The Shadow over Number 9_.


----------



## KGorman

ckastens said:


> Kboards helped me get "The Fortuitous Meeting" free in the US back in November, but it never went free in other places.
> 
> If anyone is located in the UK, Canada or Australia, I would appreciate a few "tell us about a lower price" notifications there.


Wish I could help, but this Canadian shops through the US store! D:



Paul Summerhayes said:


> I have sent them a few notifications and the lowest I got it was 0.69. At 0.71 it's now higher!
> 
> I am Australian - maybe the price match is only for US citizens?


I'm Canadian (shopping through .com, but I doubt that fools them!), and they price-matched before... but then reverted. They're sure taking their sweet time for Into the Fire and Cat and Meese now...


----------



## Todd Young

Hi,

I've reported all the books from page 218 through to here that haven't yet gone free. If you guys, or anyone else, could help me out with Corrupted it would be much appreciated.

*Amazon.com:* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004E9UA80?

*Free Links:*
*iBooks:* https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/corrupted/id411644721?mt=11
*Barnes & Noble:* http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/corrupted-todd-young/1029034535?ean=2940011150852


----------



## KGorman

Todd Young said:


> I've reported all the books from page 218 through to here that haven't yet gone free. If you guys, or anyone else, could help me out with Corrupted it would be much appreciated.


Thanks for the report! I reported _Corrupted_.


----------



## Todd Young

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Corrupted._





KGorman said:


> Thanks for the report! I reported _Corrupted_.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Paul Summerhayes

Paul Summerhayes said:


> Can someone help reported this, please!
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/shadow-over-number-9-ebook/dp/B01B0ZHUME/
> 
> Where it's free:
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/610358
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-shadow-over-number-9-paul-summerhayes/1123309077?ean=2940152793826


Hi guys. My book is still $0.99. Any ideas why?


----------



## Antara Mann

Paul Summerhayes said:


> Hi guys. My book is still $0.99. Any ideas why?


Yes, I reported it too.
Can you guess, please report my book too?
I wrote to KDo several times but they replied "we may occasionally price-match but in this case, we cannot". I'm participating on Patty's and E.B Brown's promo with this book permafree and I don't wanna risk staying at 99c. I feel, Amazon is reluctant to raise the price since not even a single copy was sold and they want us to be in KU. 
Well, if I don't succeed in my attempt I might enroll in Select for the two promos and evntually will opt out of Select and will try to persuade Amazon to make my book permafree. So much hustle!

This is the Amazon link: http://smarturl.it/alice1
The Smashwords link: http://smarturl.it/alice1sw
And the Kobo link: http://smarturl.it/alicekobo

Thanks in advice!


----------



## Antara Mann

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I reported your book, Antara. Also, I suggest you contact KDP again and ask them to price-match it. Tell them you have a planned promotion coming up and you need the book to be free for the promotion to work. And make sure you provide them with links to the other retailers where the book is free.
> 
> The whole price-matching thing is more art than science, so just keep at it until it happens. Good luck.


Thanks Jeff. I already emailed them. The book is now free on Nook, as well.


----------



## Antara Mann

Okay, so the first battle - make it permafree on Amazon US is done successfully, but... Amazon doesn't want to price-match on UK, AUS, CA etc because they want international proof that on these markets the book is free. Ugh... I emailed them that on Kobo I have downloads from UK, Canada, Australia etc but they want a customer from those retailers to report.
Anyone in the UK?


----------



## KGorman

Antara Mann said:


> Okay, so the first battle - make it permafree on Amazon US is done successfully, but... Amazon doesn't want to price-match on UK, AUS, CA etc because they want international prove that on these markets the book is free. Ugh... I emailed them that on Kobo I have downloads from UK, Canada, Australia etc but they want a customer from those retailers to report.
> Anyone in the UK?


Did they do it after you reported it through their customer service again? I got that "we may or may not pricematch" letter the first time, too, so I've been leery about contacting them again.

Wish I could help you out with UK et al, but I shop through .com. I am a little weird since I'm a Canadian living in Taiwan, and your book Alice in Sinland still appears as "0.98" to me, so I reported it. Hope it will help!


----------



## Antara Mann

KGorman said:


> Did they do it after you reported it through their customer service again? I got that "we may or may not pricematch" letter the first time, too, so I've been leery about contacting them again.
> 
> Wish I could help you out with UK et al, but I shop through .com. I am a little weird since I'm a Canadian living in Taiwan, and your book Alice in Sinland still appears as "0.98" to me, so I reported it. Hope it will help!


Thanks KGorman. Amazons' prices are weird, aren't they?


----------



## amyates

Reported Corrupted. Good luck!


----------



## amyates

Hello kboarders. It's my turn to ask for some make-it-free assistance.

Here's the Amazon link  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OWE5HN0[/url]

Here are a couple links where it's free:

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/A_M_Yates_Shield_and_the_Shadow?id=K41VBgAAQBAJ
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shield-and-the-shadow-am-yates/1120651945?ean=2940046370119&isbn=2940046370119

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dressagesrt

First post here. I don't even have my author stuff set up on this forum, but I'm trying to run a promo on bookbutterfly and they suggested I ask for members to request price match for free. My paranormal romance is The Dauphnir Rings: Mercy by S. R. Thompson amazon link:http://www.amazon.com/Dauphnir-Rings-S-R-Thompson-ebook/dp/B00UC9WPKM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459454161&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Dauphnir+Rings

Thanks for your help!

Susan


----------



## amyates

Thanks, Jeff! Can you link to other sites where your book is free, Susan?


----------



## amyates

Hello everyone,

A couple of years ago, I posted this. I just thought I'd repost this for some of you who wish to contact amazon directly to ask for a permafree. Not sure if it's still useful after all these years, but I saw someone further up the thread say they were feeling leery of contacting Amazon again after receiving the standard "It's up to us if we want to make it free or not." But don't be afraid. This worked for me once. Currently, I'm not in a rush to get this book free, and I'd like to see if I can make it happen through price-matching. But if you need it done quick, contact amazon and don't be deterred by the first response.



amyates said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I got antsy last night to get my book back to free (it had been free previously, but was yanked.) Previously I had emailed KDP support under the "Price Matching" option previously. The reply had been something along the lines of, keep reporting it through the "price matching" link and maybe we'll match it. Good luck.
> 
> Then I saw this thread  [URL=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html[/url]. They suggested you select the "other" category from the menu instead. So before I went to bed I sent this message:
> 
> Subject: Price Change
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that my book Minor Gods: Summoners Book One (ASIN: B00ICABZNG) is free on other outlets, would it be possible to switch it to permafree on Amazon as well? It was listed as free previously at Amazon, but then returned to list.
> 
> Apple ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/minor-gods-summoners-book-one/id824027626?mt=11
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/minor-gods-am-yates/1118672018?ean=2940045701174
> Diesel-ebooks: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000409085/Yates-A.-M.-Minor-Gods-Summoners-Book-One/1.html
> smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/409085
> 
> Thanks!
> Amanda
> 
> When I woke up this was waiting for me:
> 
> Hello Amanda,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out to KDP support, I'd be glad to assist you with this inquiry!
> 
> Our price for your title, Minor Gods: Summoners Book One is now $0.00. You can confirm the price here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICABZNG
> 
> In case if you have more questions, do not hesitate to contact us back, we are here to help and we will gladly assist you.
> 
> I hope this information is helpful to you. Thanks for using Amazon KDP. Have a nice day!
> 
> Huzzah! So if you're as impatient as I am, you might want to give it a shot. Best of luck to all!


----------



## KGorman

amyates said:


> Hello everyone, ...


Thanks! I was the one who was a bit off-put by the first reply... (I received it twice!).

Reported Shield and Shadow.


----------



## amyates

KGorman said:


> Thanks! I was the one who was a bit off-put by the first reply... (I received it twice!).
> 
> Reported Shield and Shadow.


Thanks for reporting! Just checked and Shield and the Shadow is free! So that happened faster than I expected. Hopefully it won't revert back to list in two weeks like last time. I understand feeling put off, especially when you get two negative responses! So frustrating. As far as I'm concerned, until they allow us to offer books free (like every other retailer), then they'll just have to put up with our badgering their reps.  Its not as though we're giving away books out of the kindness of our hearts. If we make more money, so do they.


----------



## RG Long

Can you guys help me out?

My book "On the Shores of Irradan" is free at:
iBooks - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1089676058
Google Play - https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=KSSoCwAAQBAJ
Nook - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/on-the-shores-of-irradan-ronald-long/1123484736;jsessionid=FAECCF7C25D3A8F00E5064B040A4CB82.prodny_store02-atgap06?ean=2940152779646
Kobo - https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/on-the-shores-of-irradan

but NOT at:
Amazon: http://amzn.to/1QmA3V2

Would love some reporting to help me make it free!


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

I have a short story that I'd like to get price-matched at Amazon, if anyone would like to report it for me. Here's the links, including to other retailers where it's already free:

http://www.amazon.com/War-Memorial-ebook/dp/B00873CNLQ/
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-memorial-elisabeth-grace-foley/1112679535
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/war-memorial-a-short-story

I guess I'll wait a few days and see if it price-matches naturally, then contact Amazon.


----------



## amyates

Reported _Corrupted_, _On the Shores of Irradan_, and _War Memorial_. Apparently, my book is not free. Either I had some kind of hallucination this morning (always possible pre-coffee), or it was reverted already. Possibly because Apple hasn't yet changed the price for some reason. But I'd appreciate if you'd keep reporting it anyway. Thanks!



amyates said:


> Hello kboarders. It's my turn to ask for some make-it-free assistance.
> 
> Here's the Amazon link  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OWE5HN0[/url]
> 
> Here are a couple links where it's free:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/A_M_Yates_Shield_and_the_Shadow?id=K41VBgAAQBAJ
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shield-and-the-shadow-am-yates/1120651945?ean=2940046370119&isbn=2940046370119
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## geronl

*"Reward: Stolen Planet" and "Dragon of Torik" are free at Google Play and Smashwords (probably their affiliates too).*

*Dragon of Torik*: http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Torik-Floyd-Looney-ebook/dp/B018CEQHDE/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Floyd_Looney_Dragon_of_Torik?id=clYICwAAQBAJ

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/596899

*Reward: Stolen Planet*: http://www.amazon.com/Reward-Stolen-Planet-Floyd-Looney-ebook/dp/B011CTV3MQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Floyd_Looney_Reward_Stolen_Planet?id=Sm4mCgAAQBAJ

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/559095


----------



## KGorman

Could any of you lovely people visit this link and see if Into the Fire appears free to you? It appears free to me, but appears as .99$ when I use an incognito window.

Reported everyone else!


----------



## geronl

KGorman said:


> Could any of you lovely people visit this link and see if Into the Fire appears free to you? It appears free to me, but appears as .99$ when I use an incognito window.
> 
> Reported everyone else!


99 cents to me


----------



## geronl

btw- Reported Amy's book


----------



## Guest

$0.99.

Where has the 'Report Price as Free' link gone to? It's been a while since I got this done and can't find it. it used to be right below the cover.


----------



## KGorman

ireaderreview said:


> $0.99.
> 
> Where has the 'Report Price as Free' link gone to? It's been a while since I got this done and can't find it. it used to be right below the cover.


I totally have a graphic for that. It's under Product Details.










EDIT: Thanks everyone for the prices! I've determined that it appears as free in Canada, but not the US.


----------



## grace risata

Could anyone help with making my short story free? It's a prequel to a longer book on Amazon.

Here is the Amazon link where it's 99 cents http://www.amazon.com/My-Dirty-Bet-Alpha-Comedy-ebook/dp/B01DFMO1MM/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1459703699&sr=1-1&keywords=my+dirty+bet

Here is the smashwords link where it's free https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/625171

and where it's free on Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/my-dirty-bet-an-alpha-male-comedy-short-story

Thank you very much!


----------



## geronl

Ronald Long said:


> Can you guys help me out?


showed up as free on my screen


----------



## RG Long

Thanks for reporting On the Shores of Irradan!

Top spot in Arthurian, number two in epic and myths & legends. 

Woot!


----------



## geronl

grace risata said:


> Could anyone help with making my short story free? It's a prequel to a longer book on Amazon.


done... but the cover is different at the other sites...


----------



## Paul Summerhayes

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I reported it again, Paul. If you haven't already contacted Amazon and requested they price-match it, then I recommend you go ahead and do that. Log into KDP and us the "contact us" button at the bottom. Make sure to provide them with links to the other retailers where your book is free.


I have reported it three times so far and no luck. Here goes fourth time lucky ...


----------



## Mxz

The way I got mine to be free fast was on the product page, report every link, saying it's free.  Then email amazon asking to price match, saying it's free on B&N, iTunes, Kobo, Google, and include all of the links to the free book.  Before, they would take a few days or even deny it.  Since switching to the new method, my books were made to be free within the next 24-36 hours.


----------



## amyates

I reported everyone on this page. _Shield and the Shadow_ is free, even though Apple is still dragging their feet. (They've suddenly decided they don't like the EPUB that I've had up for months. I fixed their complaint, so hopefully they get on it, but I didn't realize that when I changed the price they would be reprocessing the EPUB too. I use smashwords for the distribution. They've been very helpful at least.) Good luck all!


----------



## macguffinit

Hi, and hope you can help. I recently published 2 short stories from my series free via Smashwords. However, when I asked Amazon to please reduce the price they said no. I've even attempted to report the lower price from the book page, but with no luck.

If any of you have any time to help and report the lower price for 1 of these, it would be much appreciated

Midge You Were Here
Amazon link(s)
            

Smashwords
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/614753

iBooks
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/midge-you-were-here/id1086214577

B&N/Nook
http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/midge-you-were-here-by-david-little/2940152867787

Kobo
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/midge-you-were-here


----------



## KGorman

Into the Fire is free in the US now. Yay!



macguffinit said:


> Midge You Were Here


Reported, but the Nook link takes me to a notice about how Nook isn't selling stuff in the UK anymore (I browse from Taiwan).



amyates said:


> I reported everyone on this page. _Shield and the Shadow_ is free, even though Apple is still dragging their feet. (They've suddenly decided they don't like the EPUB that I've had up for months. I fixed their complaint, so hopefully they get on it, but I didn't realize that when I changed the price they would be reprocessing the EPUB too. I use smashwords for the distribution. They've been very helpful at least.) Good luck all!


Shield and the Shadow still shows up as paid to me  Probably a Canadian thing.



grace risata said:


> Could anyone help with making my short story free? It's a prequel to a longer book on Amazon.
> 
> Here is the Amazon link where it's 99 cents http://www.amazon.com/My-Dirty-Bet-Alpha-Comedy-ebook/dp/B01DFMO1MM/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1459703699&sr=1-1&keywords=my+dirty+bet
> 
> Here is the smashwords link where it's free https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/625171
> 
> and where it's free on Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/my-dirty-bet-an-alpha-male-comedy-short-story
> 
> Thank you very much!


You might have better luck if you uploaded to iTunes and Barnes and Noble and reported those links, too. I'm not sure Amazon matches with Smashwords, and they seem to be a bit sluggish matching with Kobo, in my experience.

Reported it, though!


----------



## macguffinit

KGorman said:


> Reported, but the Nook link takes me to a notice about how Nook isn't selling stuff in the UK anymore (I browse from Taiwan).


thanks for that


----------



## SteveyFry

Voted for the books in the last few pages.  Happy to help.  Good luck guys!


----------



## amyates

KGorman said:


> Shield and the Shadow still shows up as paid to me  Probably a Canadian thing.


Yes, sadly, I haven't been able to get permafree to stick in Canada or any of the international markets outside of the UK. My other bounces on and off free in the CA store.


----------



## geronl

macguffinit said:


> If any of you have any time to help and report the lower price for 1 of these, it would be much appreciated


reported 2 links on the US page


----------



## macguffinit

geronl said:


> reported 2 links on the US page


Thanks for that. Much appreciated


----------



## macguffinit

SteveyFry said:


> Voted for the books in the last few pages. Happy to help. Good luck guys!


Thanks for your help


----------



## macguffinit

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Midge You Were Here_.


thank you kindly


----------



## JessicaPAuthor

Hi all!

So I'm trying to make my New Adult romance, SPANISH LESSONS (Study Abroad #1), free on Amazon. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AYTSAJ4?keywords=spanish%20lessons%20by%20jessica%20peterson&qid=1453568442&ref_=sr_1_1&s=books&sr=1-1

I've already made it free on:

iBooks - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/spanish-lessons/id1077597207?ls=1&mt=11
Kobo - https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/spanish-lessons-3

If anyone could report the lower price to Amazon, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## JessicaPAuthor

Ronald Long said:


> Can you guys help me out?
> 
> My book "On the Shores of Irradan" is free at:
> iBooks - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1089676058
> Google Play - https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=KSSoCwAAQBAJ
> Nook - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/on-the-shores-of-irradan-ronald-long/1123484736;jsessionid=FAECCF7C25D3A8F00E5064B040A4CB82.prodny_store02-atgap06?ean=2940152779646
> Kobo - https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/on-the-shores-of-irradan
> 
> but NOT at:
> Amazon: http://amzn.to/1QmA3V2
> 
> Would love some reporting to help me make it free!


Hi Ronald - tried to do this for you, but looks like you're still at .99 at these retailers...


----------



## JessicaPAuthor

macguffinit said:


> Hi, and hope you can help. I recently published 2 short stories from my series free via Smashwords. However, when I asked Amazon to please reduce the price they said no. I've even attempted to report the lower price from the book page, but with no luck.
> 
> If any of you have any time to help and report the lower price for 1 of these, it would be much appreciated
> 
> Midge You Were Here
> Amazon link(s)
> 
> 
> Smashwords
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/614753
> 
> iBooks
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/midge-you-were-here/id1086214577
> 
> B&N/Nook
> http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/midge-you-were-here-by-david-little/2940152867787
> 
> Kobo
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/midge-you-were-here


Done!


----------



## geronl

JessicaPAuthor said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So I'm trying to make my New Adult romance, SPANISH LESSONS (Study Abroad #1), free on Amazon. Here's the link:


reported


----------



## JessicaPAuthor

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Spanish Lessons._


Awesome - thank you!


----------



## JessicaPAuthor

geronl said:


> reported


Thank you - very much appreciate the help!


----------



## dorihoxa

JessicaPAuthor said:


> Thank you - very much appreciate the help!


Spanish Lessons reported


----------



## KGorman

Also reported _Spanish Lessons_.


----------



## JessicaPAuthor

Thank you all for your help in reporting SPANISH LESSONS!  So appreciate it.

So I actually reached out to Amazon via the KDP "contact us" button a few days ago.  Instead of just asking them to "make my book free/price match", I turned my email into a pitch.  I write New Adult romance, and am working on a STUDY ABROAD series.  SPANISH LESSONS is the first book in that series; I recently released book #2, LESSONS IN GRAVITY, which I have priced at $3.99 on all platforms.  Essentially I told Amazon that making book #1 FREE was part of my marketing strategy to entice readers to purchase the rest of the series.  I.e., I'm hoping that readers who get book #1 for free will like it enough to buy book #2.  Amazon got back to me pretty quickly and dropped the price for SPANISH LESSONS to $0.00 with absolutely no hassle.

SO...if you're struggling to get Amazon to price match, and you are writing a series or have multiple books to offer, it might be worth giving something similar a shot.  Hope that helps!


----------



## macguffinit

JessicaPAuthor said:


> Done!


Thanks for that. I would love to say it was my reporting that got your book reduced in price, but I didn't see the note until you had resolved it. I'll try your method as well as mine still hasn't dropped.


----------



## macguffinit

JessicaPAuthor said:


> SO...if you're struggling to get Amazon to price match, and you are writing a series or have multiple books to offer, it might be worth giving something similar a shot. Hope that helps!


This seems like an excellent way of approaching this, and I have just given it a shot. Fingers crossed.


----------



## macguffinit

JessicaPAuthor said:


> Thank you all for your help in reporting SPANISH LESSONS! So appreciate it.
> 
> So I actually reached out to Amazon via the KDP "contact us" button a few days ago. Instead of just asking them to "make my book free/price match", I turned my email into a pitch. I write New Adult romance, and am working on a STUDY ABROAD series. SPANISH LESSONS is the first book in that series; I recently released book #2, LESSONS IN GRAVITY, which I have priced at $3.99 on all platforms. Essentially I told Amazon that making book #1 FREE was part of my marketing strategy to entice readers to purchase the rest of the series. I.e., I'm hoping that readers who get book #1 for free will like it enough to buy book #2. Amazon got back to me pretty quickly and dropped the price for SPANISH LESSONS to $0.00 with absolutely no hassle.
> 
> SO...if you're struggling to get Amazon to price match, and you are writing a series or have multiple books to offer, it might be worth giving something similar a shot. Hope that helps!


THIS! This worked really well.

I received an email saying that it is at Amazon's discretion but they will look at this case and when I checked a short while later it was down to 0.

Thanks for the advice Jessica and I highly recommend it to others in the same boat.


----------



## lisamaliga

Hello!

I've just published _Liquid African Black Soap Recipes for Skin and Hair._
http://www.amazon.com/Liquid-African-Black-Soap-Recipes-ebook/dp/B01E9F28ZG

It's currently free at:
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/liquid-african-black-soap-recipes-for-skin-hair

iTunes: 




Scribd: https://www.scribd.com/book/308698901/Liquid-African-Black-Soap-Recipes-for-Skin-Hair

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/629860

Any help reporting these free links would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance! 

Lisa


----------



## macguffinit

lisamaliga said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've just published _Liquid African Black Soap Recipes for Skin and Hair._


Reported. Good luck


----------



## lisamaliga

Thank you Jeff Tanyard and macguffinit!


----------



## reweber1965

Hello all,

I'd be grateful if you could report the following:

FREE at:
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/the-voyages-of-the-seven/id1083160785?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-voyages-of-the-seven-re-weber/1123400409?ean=2940152619027

NOT FREE at:
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0114IS1TS

Have already reported all books on the last couple of pages not shown as free.

Thanks


----------



## ScottCarlson

Please help make it free 

Book on Amazon 
http://amzn.com/B0186PDJC6

Free on Apple
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1091178634

Free on Kobo
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/happy-wife-happy-life-a-marriage-book-for-men-that-doesn-t-suck-7-tips-how-to-be-a-kick-ass-husband-the-marriage-guide-for-men-that-works

Free on Inktera
http://www.inktera.com/store/title/b397c636-6ccb-4b48-baba-4a5ca5216dc6


----------



## ScottCarlson

Do I need to do anything like notify Amazon I would like it to be free? 

Thanks


----------



## ScottCarlson

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Yes, go ahead and do that. Log in to KDP and go the "contact us" link at the bottom. Then tell them you would like them to price-match the book. Provide links where it is free at other retailers.
> 
> As an aside, I think the new cover is an improvement over the old one. I hope it works out well for you.


Thanks, I sent them the links 



ScottCarlson said:


> Please help make it free
> 
> Book on Amazon
> http://amzn.com/B0186PDJC6
> 
> Free on Apple
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1091178634
> 
> Free on Kobo
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/happy-wife-happy-life-a-marriage-book-for-men-that-doesn-t-suck-7-tips-how-to-be-a-kick-ass-husband-the-marriage-guide-for-men-that-works
> 
> Free on Inktera
> http://www.inktera.com/store/title/b397c636-6ccb-4b48-baba-4a5ca5216dc6


----------



## ShawnB

Just checked. Still not free for you, so I reported it. Good luck!


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Trying to make PI novel The Dead and the Missing free, if anyone would be so kind as to report it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XNZ0IZQ/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00XNZ0IZQ/

Free links:

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-dead-and-the-missing-1
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id991543898

Many thanks . . .


----------



## geronl

I also did After Dead.


----------



## macguffinit

ADDavies said:


> Trying to make PI novel The Dead and the Missing free, if anyone would be so kind as to report it.


Reported via Amazon UK


----------



## kemobullock

Reported! I hope it goes through soon!

I have one I'd like to make free too. Here are the details! I'll be happy to return the favor if anyone needs my help!

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Tale-Nefret-Desert-Queen-Book-ebook/dp/B019DEYBAS

Here's the iBook link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1102567164
Here's the B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tale-of-nefret-ml-bullock/1122187417;jsessionid=7B978753AE76BD3EBF917EFCAEA8BC64.prodny_store01-atgap06?ean=2940153257266

Thanks y'all!!


----------



## kemobullock

Thank you!


----------



## otterific

Please help me get a book price-matched to free!

Here's the link to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/His-Eyes-Blemished-Brides-Book-ebook/dp/B00SQWBMU6/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

And it's free here:
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id961377697

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/in-his-eyes-8

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/in-his-eyes-peggy-henderson/1121115445?ean=2940153222066

Thank you! And glad to return the favor!


----------



## KGorman

Reported In His Eyes, Nefret, After Dead, Happy Wife Happy Life, The Voyages of the Seven, and Liquid African Black Soap Recipes for Skin and Hair.

They didn't look free to me, so I'm probably channeling the Canadian store


----------



## RG Long

Please report for us!








​Metal and Magic: A Fantasy Journey
$9.99 on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Metal-Magic-Fantasy-Steve-Windsor-ebook/dp/B01F5SDKZS?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Free on:

Kobo
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/metal-and-magic-a-fantasy-journey

Inktera
http://www.inktera.com/store/title/7e27c242-07bd-4cfe-a19b-1c12d51885cf


----------



## RG Long

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Ronald.


Thanks!


----------



## kswalker

I've reported previous books that weren't already free.

Now I'm hoping for some help. My book was permafree on Amazon before, then it mysteriously switched back. Please help me make it free again.
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Small-Witch-Calaveras-County-ebook/dp/B00CLZD3H4/

Free on these sites:
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/343449
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/small-town-witch-kristen-walker/1111979764?ean=2940045194679
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/small-town-witch-1
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/small-town-witch/id685082007?mt=11
Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Kristen_S_Walker_Small_Town_Witch?id=Ht2PBQAAQBAJ


----------



## alba_detamble

I've reported previous books that weren't already free and would greatly appreciate a little help with my Christmas short. I've sent Amazon free links to all the other stores, but nothing has changed. Perhaps I just don't see it as free, since I'm not in the US or UK?

www.amazon.com/dp/B01ADWS9IY
www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01ADWS9IY

It's available for free at
iBooks
itunes.apple.com/us/book/its-christmas-carol!/id1102334285?l=sv&ls=1&mt=11
Kobo
store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/it-s-christmas-carol
Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/its-christmas-carol-sara-lisa-andersson/1123659474

Thank you in advance!


----------



## RG Long

Reported!

Still waiting for the zon to catch up...


Ronald


----------



## macguffinit

Reported "It's Christmas, Carol!" at Amazon UK

"Small Town Witch" looks to be free on Amazon US. Do you want it reported free on Amazon UK as well?

Reported "Metal and Magic" on Amazon US.

"In His Eyes" looks to be free now, same with "The Tale of Nefret"


----------



## jlptodd

Hi!

I'd love if I can get help on getting my book Fairy Tale Destruction price-matched to free.

Here's the link to Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BCD666A

And it's free here:
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1110042856

Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781533737090

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940153183824

Thank you so much!


----------



## RG Long

Metal and Magic is free! Thanks all.


----------



## alba_detamble

My Christmas short is free at last!    Thank you all so much for reporting it.


----------



## CherieMarks

jlptodd said:


> I'd love if I can get help on getting my book Fairy Tale Destruction price-matched to free.
> 
> Here's the link to Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BCD666A
> 
> And it's free here:
> iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1110042856
> 
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781533737090
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940153183824


Reported


----------



## Mari Oliver

Hi, Amazon won't price match my novelette so I'm hoping someone could report it for me, pretty please? Thank you so much!

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Sirins-Egg-Novelette-Mari-Oliver-ebook/dp/B01FLG3GGW?ie=UTF8&keywords=the%20sirin%27s%20egg&qid=1463279018&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

Free on Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-sirin-s-egg


----------



## Mari Oliver

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _The Sirin's Egg._


Thank you SO much!


----------



## EveCates

Hi all, I'm a long time lurker, but this is the first time i've needed to post. I've put a book on permafree but after a week of me reporting it every day it's still priced on amazon. If I could get some people reporting it, I'd be really grateful.

It's That Girl is Mine, Part One
https://www.amazon.com/That-Girl-Mine-Part-One-ebook/dp/B00Y2573T0?ie=UTF8&ref_=asap_bc

(iBooks) https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/that-girl-is-mine-part-one/id1114666372?mt=11
(nook) http://www.barnesandnoble.com/mobile/w/that-girl-is-mine-eve-cates/1123809599?ean=2940153022826

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## geronl

EveCates said:


> It's That Girl is Mine, Part One
> https://www.amazon.com/That-Girl-Mine-Part-One-ebook/dp/B00Y2573T0?ie=UTF8&ref_=asap_bc


reported


----------



## JayBrenham

Eve Cates I just reported yours.

I was hoping I could get a few people to report the price discrepancy between my new permafree which Amazon lists for .99 and the other sellers that have Fall of the Seven Cities for free. Thanks in advance.

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Fall-Seven-Cities-Zombie-Novella-ebook/dp/B014R0F2D8?ie=UTF8&keywords=fall%20of%20the%20seven%20cities&qid=1463992995&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1116132666

Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/reviews/fall-of-the-seven-cities-jay-brenham/1123830588?ean=2940153193670#reviews-header

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/fall-of-the-seven-cities


----------



## foreroz

Could use a help help getting my book to perma free on Amazon. Thanks!

Amazon Link- https://www.amazon.com/Romancing-SEAL-Call-Military-Romance-ebook/dp/B01B8MF0K8

Barnes & Noble Link- http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/romancing-the-seal-foreroz/1123789308?ean=2940153017167

Kobo Link- https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/romancing-the-seal-the-call-of-duty-book-1-seal-military-romance-series


----------



## Ana Spoke

There is an EASIER WAY. All you have to do is email KDP, ask them nicely and they will do that in less than 24 hours. That's what I did with my fist one, after 3 weeks of begging everyone to report it as free. Just don't forget to ask KDP to match it in all markets.


----------



## KGorman

Reported those who weren't already free. Sirin's Egg appears to not exist anymore?

Also--maybe it's just me, but I feel that having a bunch of people report the free book when you request KDP to price match it gives you a bit of leverage. I could be very wrong. Probably, KDP support staff don't have the time to look at the reports when managing requests--but it makes me feel better somehow.


----------



## Victoria J

I have a book that I'd like to make free right here, pretty please! :

 [URL=https://www.amazon]https://www.amazon.com/Sojourner-Book-1-ebook/dp/B017Y5JXC4/[/url]


----------



## C.D. Watson

Could y'all please help make this one free?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NN7B9W0/

Here are the other retailer links:

iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id979443179

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-vampires-pet-v-r-cumming/1120265407?ean=2940151748414

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-vampire-s-pet-2

Many thanks!


----------



## KGorman

Also reported _The Vampire's Pet_.


----------



## C.D. Watson

Thank you both!


----------



## C.D. Watson

_The Vampire's Pet_ is now free at Amazon.com. Many thanks to everyone who helped.


----------



## cloviswhitman

Hi--could someone help me make this one free on Amazon? Thanks!!!
Amazon.com: https://www.amazon.com/Finding-Love-Costa-Rican-Nights-ebook/dp/B01AK457W6/ref=pd_rhf_pe_p_img_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=9KPP45TNRDNC4QJ9RBXS

Free on barnesandnoble.com: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/finding-love-in-costa-rica-clovis-whitman/1123665140?ean=2940153163574


----------



## brwi

Thanks for the topic, OP.
Can you all help me make Liandra and the Dream Reader free on Amazon?

Here's the Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Liandra-Adventure-Fantasy-Average-Extraordinary-ebook/dp/B01CMKP7CG
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/liandra-and-the-dream-reader-belart-wright/1123755971
SW: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/620728

Thanks and will be helping others do the same from here on out.


----------



## brwi

Victoria J said:


> I have a book that I'd like to make free right here, pretty please! :
> 
> [URL=https://www.amazon]https://www.amazon.com/Sojourner-Book-1-ebook/dp/B017Y5JXC4/[/url]


Is there a link for it in another online store?


----------



## brwi

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Finding Love in Costa Rica_ and _Liandra and the Dream Reader_. Good luck.


Thanks a lot, Jeff!


----------



## DerekEdgington

Hi Guys,

Not sure I'm doing this right, as I just dusted off an old account for K-Boards that I didn't know I had-- but I'm happy to be back .

So, I'm trying to make Amazon price match my title, Immortal: Curse of the Deathless, which is free everywhere else of course.

The Amazon listing is here:
https://www.amazon.com/Immortal-Curse-Deathless-Derek-Edgington-ebook/dp/B01F0ING16

Here are the links where it's free:
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/immortal-derek-edgington/1123762293
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/immortal-curse-of-the-deathless
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/634540
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/immortal-curse-deathless/id1111146153?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

Let's make these things free already! Thanks in advance.

Best,

Derek Edgington

PS, can anyone tell me how far down this list should I go when I'm reporting other titles for price matching consideration?


----------



## RichardHein

Dusting off an old kboards account as well!

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Trials-Fire-Book-Divine-Order-ebook/dp/B00676KQBE
Free at: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id639089900


----------



## Debbie Bennett

Amazon bounced my permafree back to paid a month ago It's free again on UK now, but annoyingly still 99c on US.

Amazon 99c link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PLNLWY

B&N free link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hamelins-child-debbie-bennett/1105859143
Apple free link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1102084144

Many thanks. Done my bit on lots of the ones above me (the ones that still weren't free, anyway....)


----------



## Don DeBon

Hello all,
I am trying to get _Red Warp_ price matched to free, but so far no go.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H18IWGI/

Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/red-warp-don-debon/1117377628

iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/red-warp/id740984019

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Don DeBon

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Trials by Fire_, _Hamelin's Child_, and _Red Warp_.


Thank you Jeff, that did it. Red Warp is now free.


----------



## RichardHein

Looks like Amazon made a bunch free and somehow turned mine into .99 instead. That's... weird. Maybe I should try the Kobo free link instead?

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Trials-Fire-Book-Divine-Order-ebook/dp/B00676KQBE
Free at: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/trials-by-fire-1


----------



## devalong

Reported it Richard! Also Trials by Fire and Divine Order. Looks like the others upthread have all be taken care of at this time.


----------



## reweber1965

Hello,

Could everybody please report my book. I've already reported all books on the last 2 pages that were not free:

FREE
Canada: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
US: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-star-agency-re-weber/1116157838?ean=2940044646926
UK: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11

NOT FREE
Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/Star-Agency-Chronicles-Book-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU
US: https://www.amazon.com/Star-Agency-Chronicles-Book-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Star-Agency-Chronicles-Book-ebook/dp/B00AWELPNU

Many thanks


----------



## Jena H

I reported Trials by Fire, and The Star Agency. (In the US, at least, I can't do CA or UK, sorry.) Previous books on this page are already free.

Here's mine, it's a flash-fiction prequel to one of my series.

Amazon: Rookie Blues: A Prequel (Boys in Blue Book 0)

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rookie-blues/id1125864088?mt=11
~or~
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jean_Louise_Rookie_Blues?id=u-13DAAAQBAJ&hl=en

Thanks!


----------



## egcamby

Jena H said:


> I reported Trials by Fire, and The Star Agency. (In the US, at least, I can't do CA or UK, sorry.) Previous books on this page are already free.
> 
> Here's mine, it's a flash-fiction prequel to one of my series.
> 
> Amazon: Rookie Blues: A Prequel (Boys in Blue Book 0)
> 
> Free:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rookie-blues/id1125864088?mt=11
> ~or~
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jean_Louise_Rookie_Blues?id=u-13DAAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> Thanks!


Reported it!


----------



## reweber1965

Jena H said:


> I reported Trials by Fire, and The Star Agency. (In the US, at least, I can't do CA or UK, sorry.) Previous books on this page are already free.
> 
> Here's mine, it's a flash-fiction prequel to one of my series.
> 
> Amazon: Rookie Blues: A Prequel (Boys in Blue Book 0)
> 
> Free:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rookie-blues/id1125864088?mt=11
> ~or~
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jean_Louise_Rookie_Blues?id=u-13DAAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> Thanks!


Reported. Thanks


----------



## RichardHein

Thanks all!

Reported Rookie Blues.


----------



## devalong

Hi all - could you help make Alpha Heat free?

This is the link to it on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OGXJF7G

This is the link on Apple itunes:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1126612534

Thank you so much!
Deva


----------



## Jena H

devalong said:


> Hi all - could you help make Alpha Heat free?
> 
> This is the link to it on Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OGXJF7G
> 
> This is the link on Apple itunes:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1126612534
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Deva


Already free on amazon.com.

Thanks to those who have reported Rookie Blues so far. Still not free yet.  Please see post above for links. Thanks!


----------



## Alaine Allister

Reported everyone on this page (except the one that's already free).

If people could help out with mine I would appreciate it!

*NOT FREE:*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019HTPG9O

*FREE:*
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1124430092
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-taste-of-magic-alaine-allister/1123919928?ean=2940153193311

Thank you!


----------



## Jena H

Alaine Allister said:


> Reported everyone on this page (except the one that's already free).
> 
> If people could help out with mine I would appreciate it!
> 
> *NOT FREE:*
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019HTPG9O
> 
> *FREE:*
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1124430092
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-taste-of-magic-alaine-allister/1123919928?ean=2940153193311
> 
> Thank you!


Reported.


----------



## Jena H

Mine still isn't free. 

Can anyone help a body out?

Amazon: Rookie Blues: A Prequel (Boys in Blue Book 0)

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/rookie-blues/id1125864088?mt=11
~or~
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jean_Louise_Rookie_Blues?id=u-13DAAAQBAJ&hl=en

Thanks!


----------



## Jena H

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _A Taste of Magic_ and _Rookie Blues_ again.


Thanks!


----------



## William Collins.

Hey guys. My book is free on Nook and Scribd so far. Is that enough to get Amazon to price match? 

Thank you.


----------



## Jena H

William Collins. said:


> Hey guys. My book is free on Nook and Scribd so far. Is that enough to get Amazon to price match?
> 
> Thank you.


Is it Darker Shade of Sorcery? Post the links to your book in the other retailers, and we'll see if we can't get it matched.


----------



## William Collins.

Thanks Jena. 

And no, it's my other story, Choo Choo Your Food.

Here's the Amazon link https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D7FY48S

And here's where it's free

Nook-

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/choo-choo-your-food-william-collins/1123964875;jsessionid=1673E16BBB0613D3168C6FAFB73A344F.prodny_store01-atgap10?ean=2940153391571

Scribd-

https://www.scribd.com/book/316349201/Choo-Choo-Your-Food-The-Realmers-Series

Kobo-

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/choo-choo-your-food

Thank you very much everyone, I'm happy to do the same for any who'd like it.


----------



## Jena H

Reported.


----------



## William Collins.

It worked.  

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## egcamby

Hi all,

Would anyone be so kind as to report this lower price on Apple to Amazon?

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/over-river-through-woods/id1128908211?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

Here's the amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HHDTOA4#nav-subnav

Thanks so much for your time, best of luck to you all in your writing endeavors.

EC


----------



## Jena H

egcamby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would anyone be so kind as to report this lower price on Apple to Amazon?
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/over-river-through-woods/id1128908211?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
> 
> Here's the amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HHDTOA4#nav-subnav
> 
> Thanks so much for your time, best of luck to you all in your writing endeavors.
> 
> EC


Reported.


----------



## JsFan

egcamby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would anyone be so kind as to report this lower price on Apple to Amazon?
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/over-river-through-woods/id1128908211?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
> 
> Here's the amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HHDTOA4#nav-subnav
> 
> Thanks so much for your time, best of luck to you all in your writing endeavors.
> 
> EC


Done


----------



## egcamby

Thank you very much, both of you!   I really appreciate it.


----------



## JsFan

egcamby said:


> Thank you very much, both of you!  I really appreciate it.


I can't believe your book is still not free. I've just reported it again. How long does Amazon take to price match a book?!


----------



## egcamby

vmuia said:


> I can't believe your book is still not free. I've just reported it again. How long does Amazon take to price match a book?!


Ack, you're right!  Not sure, this is my first book not in KDP...

In any case, thank you again for reporting it!! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## JsFan

You're welcome


----------



## Jena H

vmuia said:


> I can't believe your book is still not free. I've just reported it again. How long does Amazon take to price match a book?!


I reported again also. It can take a few days. The more people who report, the better.


----------



## egcamby

Ha!  So true.  Thanks for reporting


----------



## AshleyValentine

Can somebody please report my book? I'd really appreciate it!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01HTTFRO8/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1467563495&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=hooked+ashley+v.

FREE:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/mobile/w/books/1124053860?ean=2940153375403

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/hooked-75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jena H

AshleyValentine said:


> Can somebody please report my book? I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01HTTFRO8/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1467563495&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=hooked+ashley+v.
> 
> FREE:
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/mobile/w/books/1124053860?ean=2940153375403
> 
> https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/hooked-75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reported, using both Kobo & B&N. (BTW, the B&N page you linked doesn't look like the B&N pages for my books. But on B&N, I searched for your book and found it, with the page looking moe like I'mused to. So, not sure what's up with that.  )


----------



## AshleyValentine

Jena H said:


> Reported, using both Kobo & B&N. (BTW, the B&N page you linked doesn't look like the B&N pages for my books. But on B&N, I searched for your book and found it, with the page looking moe like I'mused to. So, not sure what's up with that.  )


Hm, that's weird. I'm gonna check that out further, thank you so much 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LijahPhoenix

Trying to get my story free so more people can see my work!

Here's the amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Sector-Post-Apocalyptic-Story-Lijah-Phoenix-ebook/dp/B00JSZSFY6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1467757616&sr=8-4&keywords=sector+x

And here's:

Google play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lijah_Phoenix_Sector_X?id=gZOmBAAAQBAJ&hl=en

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sector-x-lijah-phoenix/1119315795?ean=2940045842952

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/sector-x

I will try to get all of your free as well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jena H

reported.


----------



## C.D. Watson

Could y'all help me make _Thief of Hearts_ free on Amazon, please?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013CU30QK/

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/thief-of-hearts-lucy-varna/1122588360?ean=2940152778434

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1088639649

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/thief-of-hearts-17

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## Jena H

Done.


----------



## egcamby

LijahPhoenix said:


> Trying to get my story free so more people can see my work!
> 
> Here's the amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Sector-Post-Apocalyptic-Story-Lijah-Phoenix-ebook/dp/B00JSZSFY6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1467757616&sr=8-4&keywords=sector+x
> 
> And here's:
> 
> Google play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lijah_Phoenix_Sector_X?id=gZOmBAAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> Reported! Cool cover, btw.
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sector-x-lijah-phoenix/1119315795?ean=2940045842952
> 
> Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/sector-x
> 
> I will try to get all of your free as well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## C.D. Watson

C.D. Watson said:


> Could y'all help me make _Thief of Hearts_ free on Amazon, please?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013CU30QK/
> 
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/thief-of-hearts-lucy-varna/1122588360?ean=2940152778434
> 
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1088639649
> 
> Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/thief-of-hearts-17
> 
> Many thanks for any help!


_Thief of Hearts_ is now free on Amazon. Thanks to everyone for your help getting it there!


----------



## Adam Poe

Been a while ... 

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Ephemeral-Animari-Saga-Book-One-ebook/dp/B00GRZLMI6

Free at Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/K_A_Poe_Ephemeral_Ani_mari_Saga_Book_One?id=9wfjCgAAQBAJ


----------



## Jena H

Adam Poe said:


> Been a while ...
> 
> Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Ephemeral-Animari-Saga-Book-One-ebook/dp/B00GRZLMI6
> 
> Free at Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/K_A_Poe_Ephemeral_Ani_mari_Saga_Book_One?id=9wfjCgAAQBAJ


Done.


----------



## a_urias

Hello all,

Could you help me make _Into the Heart of Talis_ free on Amazon please?

Here's the Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01I0L8T5S

And it's free at

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/into-the-heart-of-talis

And Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book//id1131389834

Thank you very much!


----------



## Jena H

LijahPhoenix said:


> Trying to get my story free so more people can see my work!
> 
> Here's the amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Sector-Post-Apocalyptic-Story-Lijah-Phoenix-ebook/dp/B00JSZSFY6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1467757616&sr=8-4&keywords=sector+x
> 
> And here's:
> 
> Google play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Lijah_Phoenix_Sector_X?id=gZOmBAAAQBAJ&hl=en
> 
> Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/sector-x-lijah-phoenix/1119315795?ean=2940045842952
> 
> Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/sector-x
> 
> I will try to get all of your free as well. Thanks for the help!


Noticed this still isn't free, so I reported again. ALSo reported _Into the Heart of Talis._

All others on previous page are already free.


----------



## Ramox

could do with some help in getting my book free on Amazon

free https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/642164

not free https://www.amazon.co.uk/Game-Shepherd-Dawse-Dan-Williams-ebook/dp/B01GTGSQL8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1468347676&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Game+of+Shepherd+and+Dawse


----------



## shannonhayes

I'm trying to get my book listed as free. Please, help. 
Goodnight Kisses: A Way to Redemption Prequel: https://www.amazon.com/Goodnight-Kisses-Redemption-Prequel-Heart-ebook/dp/B01I2A0EYQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1468350180&sr=1-2

I'ts free on:
iTunes:https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/goodnight-kisses-way-to-redemption/id1132392454?mt=11
Smashwords:https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/648614
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/goodnight-kisses-a-way-to-redemption-prequel-way-of-hearts-saga
Gumroad: https://gumroad.com/l/GoodNightKisses


----------



## Jena H

I reported both Goodnight Kisses (using all the outlets), and The Game of Shepherd and Dawse.  (Note:  I couldn't report Shepherd & Dawse on Amazon.uk, but did so on .com.)


----------



## BookishDreams

Jumping on the "please make it free" wagon 

I'd like to go permafree with Drowned in Demand: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E3MOQAK

It's free on
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940153245652
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/drowned-in-demand
iBooks: 




Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jena H

GajaJKos said:


> Jumping on the "please make it free" wagon
> 
> I'd like to go permafree with Drowned in Demand: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E3MOQAK
> 
> It's free on
> Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940153245652
> Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/drowned-in-demand
> iBooks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Reported. Good luck.


----------



## JTriptych

If anyone is willing to lend a hand please. 

My amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Glooming-Wrath-Old-Gods-Book-ebook/dp/B0191XR2NO#navbar

B and N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-glooming-john-triptych/1123331835?ean=2940152861860

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1094577236

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-glooming


----------



## JTriptych

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _The Glooming._


Thanks, Jeff. I appreciate your dedication to this thread.


----------



## Jena H

JTriptych said:


> If anyone is willing to lend a hand please.
> 
> My amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Glooming-Wrath-Old-Gods-Book-ebook/dp/B0191XR2NO#navbar
> 
> B and N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-glooming-john-triptych/1123331835?ean=2940152861860
> 
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1094577236
> 
> Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-glooming


I was going to help out, but Jeff Tanyard's reporting must've done the trick.


----------



## JTriptych

Thanks anyway, Jena! I think its totally cool when writers help each other out.


----------



## davidlowell

Hi,
My name is David Lowell and my book is free on Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/unbelievable-me-david-lowell/1123903079?ean=2940153391922

Could you set the Kindle price to free as well?
https://www.amazon.com/Unbelievable-Me-Steps-Mindset-Success-ebook/dp/B01IHMTH38/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
Thank you,
Dave


----------



## engellmann

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Alexandra. Good luck.


Thank you so much


----------



## reweber1965

Hi all,

Got Amazon to make my book free on Amazon US, but not on UK or Canada. Would appreciate it if you can all help and report me. I've reciprocated for all non-free books from the last 2 pages.

FREE at: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-voyages-of-the-seven/id1083160785?mt=11
NOT FREE at: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0114IS1TS

FREE at: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/the-voyages-of-the-seven/id1083160785?mt=11
NOT FREE at: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0114IS1TS

Thanks all.
R.E.Weber


----------



## taks1960

I'd like to mak my book free on Amazon

Until the rivers run still
https://www.amazon.com.au/Until-Rivers-Still-Shannon-Bolithoe-ebook/dp/B01I16KQM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1470469083&sr=8-1&keywords=Bolithoe

It's free on Smaswords, Kobo, iTunes, Barnes and Noble etc.


----------



## L_LACX

I've reported Lijah's, Ramox's, David's, and Victoria's books.

Could you all help me bring my novel Sovereign's Wake to permafree? Here are the links.

Not Free:
https://www.amazon.com/Sovereigns-Wake-Absence-Kings-Book-ebook/dp/B0161LV1KE
https://www.amazon.ca/Sovereigns-Wake-Absence-Kings-Book-ebook/dp/B0161LV1KE

Free:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1141487716
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-ca/ebook/sovereign-s-wake

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I'm trying to get my book The Enemy We Know put back to permafree after 9 months on the paid list.

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/enemy-we-know-donna-white-glaser/1100217565?ean=2940152245837

The link to Enemy's Amazon page is: https://www.amazon.com/Enemy-We-Know-Suspense-Whittaker-ebook/dp/B004TMPMJE

I've already reported Unbelievable Me and I'm going back up to report those olisted under that one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MelodieRochelle

What is the purpose of making a book free? I'm still very new at this and would appreciate any information and answers.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Thanks, Jeff!!


----------



## egcamby

davidlowell said:


> Hi,
> My name is David Lowell and my book is free on Barnes and Noble
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/unbelievable-me-david-lowell/1123903079?ean=2940153391922
> 
> Could you set the Kindle price to free as well?
> https://www.amazon.com/Unbelievable-Me-Steps-Mindset-Success-ebook/dp/B01IHMTH38/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
> Thank you,
> Dave
> 
> Reported!


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Mine just went free last night. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Hey guys!
My story, The Runaway Train, just went up for free on:
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-runaway-train-1
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1088013031
Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-runaway-train-mw-griffith/1123465589;jsessionid=D6D0173732E03CF710A16790FABD42F9.prodny_store02-atgap05?ean=2940152834864

Please help me make it free on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Runaway-Train-Montana-Marrenger-Book-ebook/dp/B00PKPTG46?ie=UTF8&ref_=asap_bc


----------



## egcamby

M.W. Griffith said:


> Hey guys!
> My story, The Runaway Train, just went up for free on:
> Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-runaway-train-1
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1088013031
> Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-runaway-train-mw-griffith/1123465589;jsessionid=D6D0173732E03CF710A16790FABD42F9.prodny_store02-atgap05?ean=2940152834864
> 
> Please help me make it free on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Runaway-Train-Montana-Marrenger-Book-ebook/dp/B00PKPTG46?ie=UTF8&ref_=asap_bc


Reported!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

egcamby said:


> Reported!


Thank you!!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _The Runaway Train._


Thank you for reporting! I hope it goes free soon...


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Contact KDP, if you haven't already, and ask them to make it perma-free.


Just did, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Jena H

davidlowell said:


> Hi,
> My name is David Lowell and my book is free on Barnes and Noble
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/unbelievable-me-david-lowell/1123903079?ean=2940153391922
> 
> Could you set the Kindle price to free as well?
> https://www.amazon.com/Unbelievable-Me-Steps-Mindset-Success-ebook/dp/B01IHMTH38/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
> Thank you,
> Dave


Reported.

_The Runaway Train_ is already free.


----------



## MJSauthor

I could use some help on this front as well. In celebration of the sequel becoming available for pre-order, I am making the first book perma-free. It's free on other platforms, just need Amazon to match it!

The Mighty
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Druids-Guise-Book-ebook/dp/B01BH86IJK/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

Where it's free:
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/655135
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-mighty/id1140257292?mt=11
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-mighty-3

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## MJSauthor

Got an email today saying it will be matched! Thanks any who helped. I also emailed them several times.


----------



## gillianstkevern

Hello! My book, Deep Magic, has been up on Amazon since May and I've tried reporting it free elsewhere to no avail. An author friend mentioned she'd had success with this on k-boards, and here I am! I would really appreciate any help as this has been driving me nuts for months.

Deep Magic
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FK4JQIM

Where it's free:
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/584211
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/deep-magic-1
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/deep-magic/id1049599932?mt=11
Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/deep-magic-gillian-st-kevern/1122798003?type=eBook

Thanks in advance! I really appreciate this!


----------



## gillianstkevern

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Deep Magic_.
> 
> Gillian, go ahead and contact KDP, if you haven't already, and request that they make it perma-free. It often takes a combination of emailing them and price-matching in order to make it happen.


Thank you, Jeff! I will go and do that now.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block

I'm trying to make my first book perma-free on Amazon, any help would be greatly appreciated. I've reported it and emailed so far.

Reaction
https://www.amazon.com/REACTION-Thriller-Gerald-M-Kilby-ebook/dp/B01E9NMWNG

Where it's free
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/reaction-9
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1144693096
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/reaction-gerald-m-kilby/1124270706;jsessionid=84D292E1FF01F5AD55F7D8EDB6C8B365.prodny_store02-atgap03?ean=2940153349602

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gillianstkevern

Reported, Gerald. Good luck!


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block

Thanks @gillianstkevern @Jeff Tanyard


----------



## gillianstkevern

Deep Magic is not yet free, but I did get an e-mail from Amazon saying 'We'll need a little time to look into the price match request. We'll contact you with more information as soon as possible!' Is this usual? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gillianstkevern

It looks like me and Gerald still need help making our books free! If anyone else wouldn't mind taking the time to report a lower price on amazon, I would really appreciate it and I think Gerald would too! 

Edit: May have spoken too soon! I went over to my KDP dashboard to report again and discovered that alongside my sales, I have 4 free downloads! It might be a quirk in the system that is still showing the price.


----------



## gillianstkevern

After yet another e-mail exchange with Amazon, Deep Magic still shows up as 99 cents when I look at it ... But I am getting free downloads and am on the free download ranked list, so I suspect that it is actually free! 

Thanks so much for your help everyone who reported it, and Jeff for your advice!


----------



## Jena H

Stopped by to help out, but Deep Magic and Reaction are both now free.  Yay!


----------



## gillianstkevern

That is awesome news! Thank you, Jena!


----------



## shannonhayes

Please list my ebook, Goodnight Kisses as free. It is free on Smashwords.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/660425

Thanks


----------



## Jena H

shannonhayes said:


> Please list my ebook, Goodnight Kisses as free. It is free on Smashwords.
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/660425
> 
> Thanks


I reported it, but please also include the link to the book Amazon.


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim

I would appreciate if someone could list my book, Come What May, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LS4K4OY.

It is free on http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/come-what-may-kevin-lee-swaim/1119984531;jsessionid=9270ABA08542A01A140FAB232C88ABE7.prodny_store01-atgap01?ean=2940153394329 and https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/come-what-may-15


----------



## shannonhayes

I thought I posted this link, but maybe not. https://www.amazon.com/Goodnight-Kisses-Wilhelmina-Stolen-ebook/dp/B01KW3LL3E/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1471997207&sr=1-1&keywords=goodnight+kisses+wilhelmina+stolen

Please list my ebook, Goodnight Kisses as free. It is free on Smashwords and Kobo.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/660425 https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/goodnight-kisses

Thanks


----------



## Digital

Hello,

This is a great thread. I'm glad that I found it and I love the spirit of community here.

I have reported everyone on the last few pages.

I would certainly appreciate your help in reporting my book to help make it free.

Amazon Link - https://www.amazon.com/Mind-Blowing-Surprise-Book-ebook/dp/B01BTD9L7Y

My book is free on the following sites:

iTunes Link - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1134089168

Barnes & Noble Link - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940153401577

Kobo Link - http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781536523140

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## LondonCalling

Could I get a little help making Winter's Crown free?

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Winters-Crown-Fantasy-Winter-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00RNLEK8M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1472920020&sr=8-3&keywords=winter%27s+crown#nav-subnav

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/winter-s-crown

Thank you!


----------



## barryjhutchison

Hey all. Any chance you could help me get Amazon to price match the first episode in my Bug serial?

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/The-Bug-Barry-J-Hutchison-ebook/dp/B01CD4ORTK

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-bug-episode-one

Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-bug-episode-one-barry-j-hutchison/1124469726?ean=2940153392073

Thanks for any help you can offer - much appreciated.


----------



## Jena H

Reported The Bug, Winter's Crown, and Mind-Blowing Surprise.  Other ones were already free.


----------



## barryjhutchison

Thanks, Jeff and Jena - really appreciate it. I owe you one


----------



## Jena H

barryjhutchison said:


> Thanks, Jeff and Jena - really appreciate it. I owe you one


I remember when you were working on the cover for The Bug. Let me tell you, that cover is absolutely creepy. In fact, it's quite disgusting, but in a good-for-a-book-cover way. 

And LondonCalling, I love your cover too. The crown image is terrific, and fits beautifully with the roughened blue background. Very striking, imho.


----------



## AaronFrale

Mind helping me make it free on Amazon?

Not free
https://www.amazon.com/Kals-Fall-Part-Teristaque-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00QPGE662

Free
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/kals-fall-aaron-frale/1124564654?ean=2940153707099

I went ahead and reported The Bug, Winter's Crown, and Mind-Blowing Suprise.


----------



## AaronFrale

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Kal's Fall_.


Thanks Jeff! You Rock!


----------



## AaronFrale

Markus Croft said:


> I reported Kal's Fall as well. Hope it switches quick. Good luck!


Thanks Markus, you roll! So between the two of you. You rock and roll!


----------



## C.A. Bryers

If anyone has a free minute, could you please report The 13th Paragon Part I: Scrapper as being free on B&N? Here are the links:

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-13th-paragon-part-i-ca-bryers/1124578923?ean=2940156750504

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Scrapper-13th-Paragon-Part-Odyssium-ebook/dp/B00TCSWTUK/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424999597&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=scraper+ca+bryers#nav-subnav

Thanks very much!


----------



## gillianstkevern

Reported Scrapper!


----------



## C.A. Bryers

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Scrapper._


Thank you Jeff and Gillian!


----------



## Digital

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Digital.


Thanks for that, Jeff.

I'm still waiting for Amazon to make my book free.

I'll go over the last few pages to see if I can help out anyone who's book hasn't been made free yet.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - I'm hoping to make NOT JUST ANY OLD GHOST STORY free on Amazon before the end of the month.

Here's the Amazon.com link. - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MSDYIIM

*********************
Here's my Apple link. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MSDYIIM
 (whoops) https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1153373345

Here's my Nook link. http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/not-just-any-old-ghost-story-steve-vernon/1124588591


----------



## Mark McGuinness

Reported, Steve.

I'd appreciate some help making _Productivity for Creative People_ free.

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Productivity-Creative-People-Always-World-ebook/dp/B01LXUKMQ2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8#nav-subnav

It's free on:

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/productivity-for-creative/id1154947619

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/productivity-for-creative-people

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Mark_McGuinness_Productivity_for_Creative_People?id=kJESDQAAQBAJ


----------



## Steve Vernon

Reported - Goodnight Kisses, The Bug, Come What May, Mind Blowing Surprise, Winter's Crown, Kal's Fall, Scrapper AND Productivity for Creative People.



Here's hoping it helps!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

Could we get some help with our urban fantasy humor serial? 

Here's the Amazon link:
https://www.amazon.com/Bit-Discretion-Please-Dreamer-Book-ebook/dp/B005H86Y4G

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/dreamer-a-bit-e-of-discretion-please
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/book/dreamer-bit-e-discretion-please/id524529523?mt=11
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dreamer-t-a-miles/1115306449?ean=2940033156177&quickview=true

Not sure if Google is a big deal any more? I got in before they closed off but if they're not important anymore I'll ignore it for now. 

Off to report others!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

Reported everything that wasn't free from page 226 to now!


----------



## Mark McGuinness

Reported A Bite of Discretion. 

Thanks for the help with Productivity, which is now free.


----------



## Lee Alan

Reported everything on page 229!


----------



## Patricia Watters

Help please. I'm trying to get Amazon to price match *JUSTIFIED DECEPTION* to free. Here's the link to Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Justified-Deception-Prequel-Dancing-Ranch-ebook/dp/B0050CQ6ME/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8#nav-subnav

These are the links where it's free:
*Kobo*: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/justified-deception-3

*B&N*: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/justified-deception-patricia-watters/1101905727;jsessionid=3A12D976F8EC8A7145C03A0F232F0992.prodny_store01-atgap09?ean=2940153479637

*Inktera* (Ipage Foundry)
http://www.inktera.com/store/title/978caf6d-de3e-4292-a7e6-39edf4b12471

Thanks so much for anyone's time. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Reported JUSTIFIED DECEPTION and A BIT(E) OF DISCRETION.


----------



## Patricia Watters

Thanks so much, Steve. It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## NoBlackHats

Reported all on page 229


----------



## shunterni

Reported everything on 229 that wasn't already free!

Was wondering if I could have some help getting the first in my series, _What Boys Are Made Of_, free on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/What-Boys-Made-Saint-Flaherty/dp/069263519X

It's free on Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/what-boys-are-made-of-1

And B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/what-boys-are-made-of-s-hunter-nisbet/1123895057?ean=2940153249230

Thanks so much, I really appreciate it!


----------



## gillianstkevern

Reported Not Just Any Old Ghost Story, A Bit(e) of Discretion, Please, Justified Deception, The Human Factor, Day of the Bomb and What Boys are Made Of. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Patricia Watters

Justified Deception went free this morning. Yesterday I sent a notice to KDP through their contact and told them directly that the book was free on several sites, and included the links to the sites, and I got one short response that they have a discriminatory policy but would send the request on. When I checked early this morning it was already free, so that seems to work pretty well.


----------



## J.T. Williams

Hello everyone!

I'm one of the authors in the 2016 Indie Anthology titled Bite-Sized Stories A Multi-Genre Flash Fiction Anthology (Flash Flood Book 1).

We are trying to get it free on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LZIUFIW

So far, we've had no luck but here are the locations it is currently free:

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/bite-sized-stories

Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bite-sized-stories-george-donnelly/1124651837?ean=2940157129811

Apple: 




Thank you in advance!


----------



## RetroPhaseShift

In the interest of not taking any chances at screwing up my first promo, I'd like some help getting my book free for this weekend.

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CKJBM78/

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-arcology/id1097368748

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-arcology-carlyle-edmundson/1123599338?ean=2940152941128

Thanks! I'll go back and assist anyone else who still needs help.


----------



## RetroPhaseShift

Thanks, Jeff!

Hasn't changed yet. I've gone through and helped everyone above me who still needed it. What a frustrating system, eh?


----------



## RetroPhaseShift

I did not know about that, thanks! Hopefully telling them directly helps get it done.


----------



## 69959

I reported everything on the last couple pages that wasn't free.

[UPDATE: It went free. I contacted KDP Support and it went free in a few hours.]

Thanks so much!


----------



## 69959

Thank you, Jeff & Cate!


----------



## Nikko

Hey all! Would appreciate the help making this guy free:

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LZ6KWR9

It's free on:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/found-avarice-rose/1124666728?ean=2940153738505
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/found-44

Thank you.


----------



## Digital

Hello,

I'm still trying to get the following book free on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Mind-Blowing-Surprise-Book-ebook/dp/B01BTD9L7Y

My book is free on the following sites:

iTunes Link - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1134089168

Barnes & Noble Link - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940153401577

Kobo Link - http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781536523140

I sent Amazon a message to request that my book be set to free several weeks ago. but I haven't received a response and my book still isn't free. Am I doing something wrong?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## sstroble

RetroPhaseShift said:


> In the interest of not taking any chances at screwing up my first promo, I'd like some help getting my book free for this weekend.
> 
> Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CKJBM78/
> 
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-arcology/id1097368748
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-arcology-carlyle-edmundson/1123599338?ean=2940152941128
> 
> Thanks! I'll go back and assist anyone else who still needs help.


Reported to Amazon


----------



## Jena H

Reported all the ones on this page that weren't already free.


----------



## jdcore

I'm trying to make a book in my series free temporarily for the monthly Mystery/Thriller promo with Renee Pawlish

Here's the Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Shared-Disbelief-Schwartz-Mystery-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B00TU7CRG4/

Here's B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shared-disbelief-j-david-core/1121255952?ean=2940150305694
Here's iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/shared-disbelief-lupa-schwartz/id969753606?mt=11
Here's Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/521206

Thanks everyone.


----------



## alawston

Hi, I was hoping to make my Christmas short story free...

It's up on Amazon at $0.99: https://www.amazon.com/Pantocrime-Theatrical-Christmas-Andrew-Lawston-ebook/dp/B01FO7QMMI/

And on B&N for free: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/pantocrime-andrew-k-lawston/1124649041;jsessionid=F13F90A6B44547A03BD55BBCFA6FD011.prodny_store01-atgap02?ean=2940153495422
And on iTunes for free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/pantocrime-theatrical-christmas/id1155584802?mt=11

Any help gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Jena H

I reported both Shared Disbelief and Pantocrime.


----------



## jdcore

Jena H said:


> I reported both Shared Disbelief and Pantocrime.


Thanks, Jena


----------



## lisamaliga

Hello!
I reported all on this page that still aren't free. Hope it helps!

I have a brand new book I'd like to see priced at 0.00.

https://www.amazon.com/Vanilla-Bean-Melt-Pour-Recipe-ebook/dp/B01LZ25WHW

It's already free at B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/vanilla-bean-melt-pour-soap-recipe-lisa-maliga/1124744770?ean=2940156928613

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1161528173

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/vanilla-bean-melt-pour-soap-recipe

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/669993

Thanks in advance to anyone taking the time to report this! 

All the best,
Lisa


----------



## jdcore

lisamaliga said:


> Hello!
> I reported all on this page that still aren't free. Hope it helps!


Thank you. I payed it forward for you.


----------



## sstroble

Hi:
Need this book reported as free to Amazon. Thank you:
Free link:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/671432

Amazon link:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OGBADFG


----------



## sstroble

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Steve. Good luck.


Thank you. They seem very reluctant to make any book permafree.


----------



## sstroble

Jeff Tanyard said:


> If you haven't contacted Amazon yet, go ahead and do that. Use the "contact us" button at the bottom of your KDP dashboard. Ask them to price-match it, and be sure to include links to where the book is free.


Will do. Thank you.


----------



## amyates

I've gone through an reported those not yet free on the last few pages. Here's mine:

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Stealer-M-Yates-ebook/dp/B01F0JUWNU/

Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/A_M_Yates_Stealer?id=0HulDAAAQBAJ

Thanks!


----------



## MagnusUnemyr

Hi all,

I would need some help to make Amazon give my book away for free.

It is free here on Apple iTunes/iBooks:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1166262894

Pls report it as being free on Apple iBooks to Amazon, using the 
"tell us about a lower price" link at the end of the "Product details"
section on this page:
https://www.amazon.com/Knowledge-Skills-Profitable-Online-Business-ebook/dp/B01MA40VAJ

Any help to make my book free on Amazon is most appreciated!

Thanks!!!!

Kind regards,
Magnus


----------



## MagnusUnemyr

Thanks Jeff! The book is still not free on Amazon but I hope given some more time...  

/Magnus


----------



## JTriptych

I could use a favor once more. TIA 

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Opener-Expatriate-Underworld-Book-ebook/dp/B016DWZ8WS

GP: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=DexDDQAAQBAJ

Apple: 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1048037405

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-opener-john-triptych/1122771528;jsessionid=F4D4D35D88C2E5F4DE2FF465C068E864.prodny_store02-atgap09?ean=2940152157482


----------



## Elysae

Hi,

I could use a bit of help getting my first in series free.

Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/What-Lies-Within-Season-Manor-ebook/dp/B01759ECZM/ref=la_B013YDEE06_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1476377104&sr=1-5

iBooks





Kobo
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781533788948

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940153186863


----------



## MagnusUnemyr

Unfortunately, Amazon have still not made it free despite several people 
have reported it as free elsewhere. :-(

It is free here on Apple iTunes/iBooks:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1166262894

This is the book page on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Knowledge-Skills-Profitable-Online-Business-ebook/dp/B01MA40VAJ

Any help to make my book free on Amazon is most appreciated!

Kind regards,
Magnus


----------



## amyates

Thanks Jeff and everyone! I've reported everyone on this page. Bump.


----------



## C.A. Bryers

After about 2 months by the looks of it, Amazon still hasn't bothered price matching the first in my series. Here are the links again in case anyone has a free minute:

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Scrapper-13th-Paragon-Part-Odyssium-ebook/dp/B00TCSWTUK/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424999597&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=scraper+ca+bryers

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-13th-paragon-part-i-ca-bryers/1124578923?ean=2940156750504

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1153481204

Thank you much!


----------



## C.A. Bryers

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Scrapper._
> 
> C.A., if you haven't contacted AMazon yet, go ahead and do that. Log in to KDP, scroll down to the bottom, and click the "contact us" button. Ask them to price-match it, and provide them with links to other retailers where the book is free.


Thanks very much for the tip, Jeff! I'll definitely do that.


----------



## Bradley Verdell

How long does it usually take for international sites to go free? I understand it is usually Amazon and Amazon UK first, then the others trickle in. Anyone have a good timeline for this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dmrus

Hi:
Need this book reported as free to Amazon. Thank you:
Free link:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/531827

Amazon link:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LYJOII6


----------



## amyates

Reported and re-reported everyone. I'm still trying to get Stealer free. Here are a couple more links now that I've got them. Thanks everyone and good luck!

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Stealer-M-Yates-ebook/dp/B01F0JUWNU/

itunes: 




B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stealer-am-yates/1123747660

Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/stealer


----------



## Ariel Eaves

Went through and reported all the books on this page.


----------



## amyates

Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## amyates

Was just going to contact KDP this morning when I found it was already free! Huzzah! Thanks all! For the record, it took 9 days from the my first post on this thread. I went back a re-reported everyone not yet free on the previous page. Cheers!


----------



## reweber1965

Hi all,

I would be very grateful if you could all report me - details below:

NOT FREE AT:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0114IS1TS
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0114IS1TS

FREE AT:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-voyages-of-the-seven-re-weber/1123400409?ean=2940152619027
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-voyages-of-the-seven/id1083160785?mt=11

Have reported all on the last 2 and a bit pages, if not free.

Thanks


----------



## LK_Chapman

Hi everyone, I'm trying to get Amazon to make my book free, I've gone through and reported everyone's books above that I could and I'd be really grateful if people could report mine 

I'd like people from the US and the UK to report it if possible.
US links:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Worth-Pursuing-disturbing-short-story-ebook/dp/B01F03RAYK
iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/worth-pursuing/id1147494598
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/worth-pursuing-lk-chapman/1124481041?ean=2940153692425

UK links:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Worth-Pursuing-disturbing-short-story-ebook/dp/B01F03RAYK
iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/worth-pursuing/id1147494598
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/worth-pursuing

I really appreciate your help!
Louise


----------



## Jarmitagetheauthor

Hi guys, 
Please could someone report my book as free. I've tried doing it myself but they pay no attention 
(I'll return the favour for those that want to be free too)
It's not free at 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HOIHR2K

It is free at 
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/endless-winter
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/endless-winter-jaarmitage/1123131780?ean=2940152724592

Thank you


----------



## Bickernicks

Let's see if I can get my book Artifice to the magic number on Amazon: $0  I just did everybody back to #227

Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MPWYLYB/

Free iTunes
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1170903474

Free B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/artifice-eric-bickernicks/1125076681

Free Smashwords
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/679213

Free Kobo
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/artifice-4


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Trying to make it free- So far it's not worked. 
https://www.amazon.com/Kisses-Second-Chance-Romance-Novella-ebook/dp/B01M5GJXQC

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1174114312

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1125104867?ean=2940153562629

Thank you!!


----------



## Bickernicks

Well that was a pain in the ass. I finally got it to kick in to FREE. It seems manually sending a request is the way to do it. I had gotten many friends to push the "tell us a lower price" button on my book page for all of my uploads. (itunes, Nook, Smashwords, Kobo) Nada.

Go here: https://kdp.amazon.com/help?ref_=kdp_BS_TN_help and choose this button:










I sent them all my links. On November 10th - I actually got this reply from this email address: [email protected]



> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the pricing information. While we retain discretion over our retail prices, I've passed your feedback on for consideration.
> 
> We'll need a little time to price match your book for free in all the marketplaces.
> 
> We'll contact you with more information by the end of the day on November 14, 2016.
> 
> Thanks for using Amazon KDP.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Azar A
> Kindle Direct Publishing
> http://kdp.amazon.com


Bingo! On November 14th it kicked in! Got his reply:



> Hello,
> 
> I'm following up regarding your recent request to price match your book for free on all the marketplaces.
> 
> I'm sorry for the time taken to resolve this issue.
> 
> As per your request, I;ve updated the price of your book "Artifice" in all the marketplaces.
> 
> We retain discretion over determining our retail prices
> 
> Thank you so much for your continued patience during the time I worked on this for you. Have a nice day.
> 
> ...............................................................
> Did I solve your problem?
> 
> If yes, please click here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A4TX03AUWS19TC&k=hy
> 
> If no, please click here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A4TX03AUWS19TC&k=hn
> ...............................................................
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Azar A
> Kindle Direct Publishing
> http://kdp.amazon.com
> =============================


----------



## mantismint

Hey y'all,

I'm trying to have Amazon make my book free. Kindly report mine and I will do the same for everyone else too

Here is the current link where it's not free: https://www.amazon.com/Nqobile-Story-Becoming-Mandhla-Mgijima-ebook/dp/B01MG9BBH2/

Thanks


----------



## KHarris

Hey guys, I just published my first book! The advice about making it free is much appreciated. 

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/684084

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N986ZBG/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1479880191&sr=1-3&keywords=meditation+retreat


----------



## cdtooch

Hi everyone,
I'm trying to get my 2-book boxed set free on Amazon US. I've gone through and matched as many as I could in this thread and would deeply appreciate it if some of you would price match mine 

Thank you very much!

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/Planet-Urth-2-Book-Boxed-Set-ebook/dp/B01N1F7PZV/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480186978&sr=8-1&keywords=Planet+urth+2-book+boxed+set

Apple itunes: Planet Urth 2-book Boxed Set by Jennifer Martucci & Christopher Martucci
https://itun.es/us/5xKigb.l

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/planet-urth-2-book-boxed-set-jennifer-martucci/1125145974


----------



## geronl

I stopped writing and caring for several months, but some of my freebies aren't free any more. Weird.


----------



## cdtooch

Thank you


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Hoping to make this Amazon book:

https://www.amazon.com/Cupid-Part-1-Joseph-Turkot-ebook/dp/B01KWFZGOM/ref=la_B00A2BUJIA_1_7_twi_kin_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1480276816&sr=1-7

free by notifying them about this free listing on Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Joseph_Turkot_Cupid_Part_1?id=xuA_DQAAQBAJ&hl=en

Thanks! Will report others books too!


----------



## Justawriter

Bickernicks said:


> Well that was a pain in the ass. I finally got it to kick in to FREE. It seems manually sending a request is the way to do it. I had gotten many friends to push the "tell us a lower price" button on my book page for all of my uploads. (itunes, Nook, Smashwords, Kobo) Nada.
> 
> Go here: https://kdp.amazon.com/help?ref_=kdp_BS_TN_help and choose this button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent them all my links. On November 10th - I actually got this reply from this email address: [email protected]
> 
> Bingo! On November 14th it kicked in! Got his reply:


Best way is to just do this ^^^ Email KDP and fill out the form, and you can request to have it free everywhere.....it's fast and efficient. I don't even bother to have anyone report anymore. That never worked as well.


----------



## Jena H

geronl said:


> I stopped writing and caring for several months, but some of my freebies aren't free any more. Weird.


Hmm, that IS weird. 

I reported all books on this page which were not already free. (Except for NQobile... no links to other retailers. I even looked for it, and couldn't find a site where it was specified as free.)

Here's my offering which I'd like to make free, a holiday short story two-fer.

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAAM2R1/ref=sr_1_20?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1480003773&sr=1-20&keywords=%27tis+the+season

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/684821

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tis-the-season-jean-louise/1125197562?ean=2940156878925

Thanks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

I managed to get the anthology in my sig free after about 5 hours...I asked people to notify amazon about it with links, and then sent them an email a few hours later and it was free almost immediately!


----------



## Jena H

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _'Tis the Season_.


Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Jena H

I'm still working on getting mine free. *sigh*

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAAM2R1/ref=sr_1_20?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1480003773&sr=1-20&keywords=%27tis+the+season

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/684821

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tis-the-season-jean-louise/1125197562?ean=2940156878925

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/tis-the-season/id1180771213?mt=11

Thanks!


----------



## Jena H

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported it again, Jena.


Thanks. I've reported it a number of times myself.


----------



## KHarris

KHarris said:


> Hey guys, I just published my first book! The advice about making it free is much appreciated.
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/684084
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N986ZBG/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1479880191&sr=1-3&keywords=meditation+retreat


Still hasn't been made free unfortunately. I reported it myself multiple times, should I just keep waiting?


----------



## Bickernicks

I should just keep reposting this: (from earlier in the thread)

Go here: https://kdp.amazon.com/help?ref_=kdp_BS_TN_help and choose this button:










Then this:


----------



## Jena H

KHarris said:


> Still hasn't been made free unfortunately. I reported it myself multiple times, should I just keep waiting?


Yeah, do what Bickernicks said. It's sad that we have to specifically ASK and tie up a customer service person to match our books... what's the point of the "report matching price" link if they never do anything with it??


----------



## William Collins.

Hey guys,

My book, Choo Choo Your Food, was made free thanks to this thread a few months ago. I think Amazon has reset the price to $1 again though.

If anyone could help reporting it as free elsewhere, I'd be really grateful.

Here's the Amazon link

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D7FY48S

But it's free on Barnes and Noble

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/reviews/choo-choo-your-food-william-collins/1123964875?ean=2940153391571#reviews-header

and Kobo

https://www.kobo.com/gb/en/ebook/choo-choo-your-food

Thank you very much.


----------



## geronl

lincolnjcole said:


> I managed to get the anthology in my sig free after about 5 hours...I asked people to notify amazon about it with links, and then sent them an email a few hours later and it was free almost immediately!


I see my review of _Ravens Peak_ is still up there. I really liked that story.


----------



## Pizzazz

Yes, this is all that you need to do. There's no need to do anything else and no reporting is needed. (My book was price matched to free in 24 hours despite the fact that the only other vendor I had available to show them was Apple. Barnes & Noble wasn't ready yet.)



Bickernicks said:


> I should just keep reposting this: (from earlier in the thread)
> 
> Go here: https://kdp.amazon.com/help?ref_=kdp_BS_TN_help and choose this button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this:


----------



## AgnesWebb

I just emailed them about price-matching my book and they sent back a response saying that they'll 'pass it on'.
Odd.
https://www.amazon.com/Asher-Aries-Billionaire-Zodiac-Connection-ebook/dp/B014UZPQ


----------



## Jena H

AgnesWebb said:


> I just emailed them about price-matching my book and they sent back a response saying that they'll 'pass it on'.
> Odd.
> https://www.amazon.com/Asher-Aries-Billionaire-Zodiac-Connection-ebook/dp/B014UZPQ


Can you provide links to sites where it's already free? That makes it easier to report. 

Edit: I found it on Kobo and reported, but in future it's easiest to include links.


----------



## William Collins.

Thanks a lot Jeff.


----------



## JTCochrane

Hi. I used to be a regular here on Kboards but 7 months ago after nine years of writing, I decided I needed a break. I moved all my books into KU and only did a little advertising. The break was nice but I'm ready to push forward once more. I did notice that I actually did a LOT better with my lead book in my series free. I went through and hit everyone I could see that wasn't already free. I would apprecitate your help once again. I did try that linq mentioned above but my page is different and I don't see that price matching option.

Thanks so much

Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Max-Gatekeeper-James-Todd-Cochrane-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_1_twi_kin_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1483114527&sr=8-1&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper

B&N

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/max-and-the-gatekeeper-james-todd-cochrane/1102630477?ean=2940045093439

itunes

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/max-and-the-gatekeeper/id580785352?mt=11

Google Play

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/James_Todd_Cochrane_Max_and_the_Gatekeeper?id=7RZ0e5ENGf4C


----------



## TrevorSchmidt

Hi everyone!

Please help me make the first book in my series free.

The Corsair Uprising #1: The Azure Key
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Azure-Key-Corsair-Uprising-Book-ebook/dp/B00R0DPNMA?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1483139369&ref_=la_B005B02R1O_1_1_twi_kin_1&s=books&sr=1-1

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/692900

Thanks for your help, I'm happy to return the favor for anybody else.


----------



## Jena H

Reported both THe Azure Key and Max and the Gatekeeper.


----------



## TrevorSchmidt

Thanks Jena!


----------



## JTCochrane

Thanks everyone.  I also reported Azure Key.


----------



## LittleFox

If people would help me make Infernal Ties permafree I'd appreciate it.

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ES9PEZO

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1190353328

Scribd: https://www.scribd.com/book/335216931/Infernal-Ties-Infernal-Hunt-1

Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/ww/en/ebook/infernal-ties


----------



## Jena H

KhaosFoxe said:


> If people would help me make Infernal Ties permafree I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ES9PEZO
> 
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1190353328
> 
> Scribd: https://www.scribd.com/book/335216931/Infernal-Ties-Infernal-Hunt-1
> 
> Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/ww/en/ebook/infernal-ties


Reported.


----------



## LittleFox

Thanks both, I appreciate it.


----------



## TrevorSchmidt

I know I've gotten about 10 people to report The Azure Key, but it still hasn't gone through and it's been more than two weeks...Would a few people please report it?

Link to Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Azure-Key-Corsair-Uprising-Book-ebook/dp/B00R0DPNMA?_encoding=UTF8&ref_=asap_bc

Free locations
Smash: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/692900
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-corsair-uprising-1-trevor-schmidt/1125425063?ean=2940153937656
Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-corsair-uprising-1-the-azure-key


----------



## leoduhvinci

Hi, if you all could report mine as free it would be appreciated! Happy to return the favor.

AMZN link:

https://www.amazon.com/Tales-Sinister-Twelve-Terrifying-Stories-ebook/dp/B01MS26HGK/

KOBO link:

https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/tales-of-the-sinister

Thank you!


----------



## TrevorSchmidt

Reported _Tales of the Sinister_


----------



## amyates

Hi all! I reported Tales of the Sinister. Could I have a little help with my new collection Stranger Worlds? I reported it to KDP Support, but they're giving me no confidence with the old "we price at our discretion line."

Here's the Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N6V5XWM

And here's some freebie links:

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/A_M_Yates_Stranger_Worlds?id=tOD6DQAAQBAJ
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stranger-worlds-am-yates/1125546035
Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/stranger-worlds

Thanks!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

amyates said:


> Hi all! I reported Tales of the Sinister. Could I have a little help with my new collection Stranger Worlds? I reported it to KDP Support, but they're giving me no confidence with the old "we price at our discretion line."
> 
> Here's the Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N6V5XWM
> 
> And here's some freebie links:
> 
> Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/A_M_Yates_Stranger_Worlds?id=tOD6DQAAQBAJ
> Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stranger-worlds-am-yates/1125546035
> Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/stranger-worlds
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like it worked, because your book is free now and my short, Suddenly Famous, could use some help too.

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NBYMXDE 

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/699079
KOBO:  [URL=https://www.kobo]https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/suddenly-famous-2[/url]
NOOK: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/suddenly-famous-harriet-schultz/1125546282


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Suddenly Famous_.


Thanks, Jeff! It's frustrating that Amazon is so slow to act, but I'll be patient.


----------



## William Collins.

Hey guys, I'm just wondering why my short story doesn't show up as free on Amazon?

My dashboard says people are buying it for free, but the kindle says it's priced at $1.21, not 0.00?

Any help would be really appreciated.

Here's the link,

https://www.amazon.com/Choo-Your-Food-Realmer-Chronicle-ebook/dp/B01D7FY48S/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Thank you very much.


----------



## Jena H

Reported Tales of the Sinister and Suddenly Famous.


----------



## William Collins.

Oh okay, I didn't realise. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Jena H

Jeff Tanyard said:


> It's free on the .com site.
> 
> You're in England, so I'm assuming the $1.21 you're seeing is on the UK version of the site, not the .com version. Making your work perma-free only makes it free on Amazon.com, not on all territorial versions of Amazon. This is a common point of confusion for British authors trying to get their work made perma-free.


Yes, when I advertise my book(s) as "free," occasionally I get a complaint that "no, it's not." Those who mention that are almost always outside of the US, so the book isn't free for them.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Jena H said:


> Reported Tales of the Sinister and Suddenly Famous.


Thanks, Jena. Still priced at $0.99 on Amazon. I guess it needs more than me, you and Jeff reporting it, but it looks like this thread doesn't get a lot of traffic :-(


----------



## NikitSam

Hey guys,

informing about the book that us free on Smashwords and B&N, but still not free on Amazon. Please make it free.

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/697168 
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/patch-17-g-akella/1125473334?ean=2940153971100

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Patch-17-Realm-Arkon-Book-ebook/dp/B015QMQ8V6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1485801112&sr=8-1&keywords=patch+17

Thank you!


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Reported the most recent few. Good luck guys!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

NikitSam said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> informing about the book that us free on Smashwords and B&N, but still not free on Amazon. Please make it free.
> 
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/697168
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/patch-17-g-akella/1125473334?ean=2940153971100
> 
> Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Patch-17-Realm-Arkon-Book-ebook/dp/B015QMQ8V6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1485801112&sr=8-1&keywords=patch+17
> 
> Thank you!


Just reported it. Can you do the same for mine, please? Thanks!

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NBYMXDE

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/699079
KOBO: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/suddenly-famous-2
NOOK: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/suddenly-famous-harriet-schultz/1125546282


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Patch 17_.
> 
> Harriet, I also reported _Suddenly Famous_ again. I suggest contacting Amazon, if you haven't already (or even if you have), and asking them to price-match it.


I'll do that now Jeff. I was waiting for it to go live on other sites...it's now FREE on Smashwords, Kobo, B&N, Apple, Google Play, etc. 
In the past they've responded with their usual canned price match email, so I'll keep my fingers crossed that they'll actually do something!! I'll post results, if any.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Harriet Schultz said:


> I'll do that now Jeff. I was waiting for it to go live on other sites...it's now FREE on Smashwords, Kobo, B&N, Apple, Google Play, etc.
> In the past they've responded with their usual canned price match email, so I'll keep my fingers crossed that they'll actually do something!! I'll post results, if any.


VICTORY! I wrote to Amazon customer service two days ago to let them know my short was free on Smashwords, B&N, Kobo, Apple and Google Play. I received this reply today:

Hello,

I'm following up on your recent inquiry regarding price matching your book "Suddenly Famous".

I've expedited the process especially for you. Now I can confirm that the price for your book,"Suddenly Famous" is now $0.00.

You can see the price here:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NBYMXDE
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01NBYMXDE
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01NBYMXDE
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01NBYMXDE
https://www.amazon.it/dp/B01NBYMXDE
https://www.amazon.es/dp/B01NBYMXDE
https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B01NBYMXDE
https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B01NBYMXDE
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01NBYMXDE
https://www.amazon.com.mx/dp/B01NBYMXDE
https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B01NBYMXDE
https://www.amazon.nl/dp/B01NBYMXDE

We retain discretion over determining our retail prices.

I hope I have resolved your issue. Have a great day!


----------



## ConnieBDowell

Could anyone report my book as free on other sites? I'm hoping that will speed the process along. Anybody else out there still need reporting? I'd be happy to return the favor.

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014V4ESWQ

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-poison-in-all-of-us/id1091336327?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-poison-in-all-of-us-connie-b-dowell/1123501760?ean=2940152660241


----------



## Jena H

Reported both Patch 17 and The Poison in All of Us.

Good luck!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

ConnieBDowell said:


> Could anyone report my book as free on other sites? I'm hoping that will speed the process along. Anybody else out there still need reporting? I'd be happy to return the favor.
> 
> Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014V4ESWQ
> 
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-poison-in-all-of-us/id1091336327?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
> 
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-poison-in-all-of-us-connie-b-dowell/1123501760?ean=2940152660241


Reported. Good luck!


----------



## ConnieBDowell

Thanks, guys!  I just reported Patch 17, since it wasn't free yet. Anybody else out there still waiting?


----------



## ConnieBDowell

Thanks again, everybody for reporting. If there are any other folks out there looking at the feed, I'd truly appreciate some more reports. KDP said they'd get back to me by the end of the day yesterday, but I still have heard nothing and the book is still 99 cents.

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014V4ESWQ

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-poison-in-all-of-us/id1091336327?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-poison-in-all-of-us-connie-b-dowell/1123501760?ean=2940152660241


----------



## ConnieBDowell

Yay! Mine is finally free. Reported Demons and Angels.


----------



## Anon because VS

Thank you, Jeff and Connie.  I'm still at 99 cents, but hoping to see a change in price soon.


----------



## Avery342

Connie: I'll report it for you, if it isn't already free on Amazon.

Also, I'd like to add my novella to the make it free list. The title is Recovery Asset. Here are the links:

itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/recovery-asset/id1203120841?mt=11

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/recovery-asset-avery-j-moon/1125699868?ean=2940154221549

Thank you to anyone who can help me with this. This is my very first permafree.

Edited:
Okay, so I am such a noob. I tried to go to Amazon to report Walking Between Worlds and couldn't find where you report it. Didn't there used to be a link on the book's page? **Nevermind--Found it!***

Also how do you contact customer service to ask for a price match? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Justawriter

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Recovery Asset._
> 
> Avery, log in to your KDP dashboard and scroll all the way to the bottom. You should see a small "contact us" link.


Then click product page, and then price matching and a form comes up so you can put in the links to ibooks, etc where it's free and ask it be made free in all stores. This is the fastest way. I emailed yesterday and had a book go free two hours later!


----------



## Avery342

Thanks, Jeff & Pamela! I'm learning as I go and really love KBoards.


----------



## WilseyMC

Giving away books for free seemed insane to me at first. For me, it has turned our to be an excellent promotional method. I now also sell my first book for $0.99 all the time.


----------



## Tacey

Hi everyone! Long time lurker and newbie here. Can I get some help with a price match please? The book is Under The Tutelage of Dr. Landen (UTT)

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N19MGMM

It's free at iBooks & Google Play

iBooks: 



Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=0QkaDgAAQBAJ

Please help! 
TIA


----------



## Jena H

Reported Demons & Angels, Recovery Asset, and Under the Tutelage.


----------



## Tacey

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Tacey, and welcome to the site.


Thanks a lot and thanks for the kind welcome. Amazon seems to be taking their sweet time with the price match. Oh well.



Jena H said:


> Reported Demons & Angels, Recovery Asset, and Under the Tutelage.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Avery342

Tracey:
I reported your book last night but couldn't figure out how to post as I was on my Kindle Fire at the time. Good luck.


----------



## Tacey

Avery342 said:


> Tracey:
> I reported your book last night but couldn't figure out how to post as I was on my Kindle Fire at the time. Good luck.


Thanks so very much. It took a while but UTT is finally free. Thanks everyone!!!! I've been traipsing in here to see if anyone needs some help.


----------



## Lady Runa

I've reported Demons and Angels - and all the others are already free, as I can see.

Could someone please be so kind as to report the following book?

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WVDVJJ3

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/704893

I know that with Smashwords alone there isn't much chance but the book is still under consideration by all the big sellers.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## FelissaEly

Lady Runa said:


> I've reported Demons and Angels - and all the others are already free, as I can see.
> 
> Could someone please be so kind as to report the following book?
> 
> Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WVDVJJ3
> 
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/704893
> 
> I know that with Smashwords alone there isn't much chance but the book is still under consideration by all the big sellers.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


I've reported your book and Demons and Angels too 

I'd love to add a book to the list:

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0199Q1ZZ4

Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/once-lost-lords-royal-scales-book-1-1
B & N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/once-lost-lords-stephan-morse/1124083558?ean=2940153406497
iTunes: 




Thanks!


----------



## Anon because VS

Reported Recovery Asset, Under the Tutelage, Leopold, and Once Lost.


----------



## Lady Runa

FelissaEly, thank you! I've reported your book! Jeff Tanyard, The О to the K, thank you so much guys!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Sorry to have to ask this again, but due to an Amazon snafu with its category, I've had to re-publish Suddenly Famous and now have to once more get it down to $0.00 from $0.99 there.

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06VXHSVYY

iTunes: 



Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/699079
KOBO: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/suddenly-famous-2
NOOK: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/suddenly-famous-harriet-schultz/1125546282
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Harriet_Schultz_Suddenly_Famous?id=b78DDgAAQBAJ

I'll also contact customer service directly, which sometimes works (it did the last time in addition to your reports).

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Jena H

Reported Leopold Orso, Once Lost Lords, and Suddenly Famous.  good luck!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Jena H said:


> Reported Leopold Orso, Once Lost Lords, and Suddenly Famous. good luck!


Thank you, Jena and Jeff.


----------



## charly.wilde

Hey guys

There's no need to ask people to report your book. You can do it yourself.

I first tried to button Tell us about lower price, but then watched a tutorail by Nick Stephanson.

All you need to do is:
1. Use Draft2Digital (or other platform, but this is extremely easy) to upload your free book to all the major bookstores.
2. WRITE a mail to KDP Support and tell them to price match your book.

They did mine free for less than a day after notifying them 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

charly.wilde said:


> Hey guys
> 
> There's no need to ask people to report your book. You can do it yourself.
> 
> I first tried to button Tell us about lower price, but then watched a tutorail by Nick Stephanson.
> 
> All you need to do is:
> 1. Use Draft2Digital (or other platform, but this is extremely easy) to upload your free book to all the major bookstores.
> 2. WRITE a mail to KDP Support and tell them to price match your book.
> 
> They did mine free for less than a day after notifying them
> 
> Hope this helps!


That once worked for me and I hope it does again this time. I emailed customer service last night with all five links to sites where the book's free and so far no reply from them. Maybe they have President's Day off?


----------



## MagnusUnemyr

Hi,

I could I please get some help to report to Amazon that my book should be perma free?

My book is here:
https://www.amazon.com/MASTERING-ONLINE-MARKETING-generation-automation/dp/1517057949

It is already free on Kobo, Apple iBooks and Smashwords, and other places. For example:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/705964
https://www.kobo.com/ww/en/ebook/mastering-online-marketing-2
(Apple iBooks is not a website but the book is free inside their app)

Any help most appreciated!!!

Kind regards,
Magnus


----------



## Jena H

MagnusUnemyr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could I please get some help to report to Amazon that my book should be perma free?
> 
> My book is here:
> https://www.amazon.com/MASTERING-ONLINE-MARKETING-generation-automation/dp/1517057949
> 
> It is already free on Kobo, Apple iBooks and Smashwords, and other places. For example:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/705964
> https://www.kobo.com/ww/en/ebook/mastering-online-marketing-2
> (Apple iBooks is not a website but the book is free inside their app)
> 
> Any help most appreciated!!!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Magnus


Reported.

FYI, the Amazon link takes us to the page for the paperback. It's simple enough to click on the ebook version, but that's an extra step that some might not notice. You might want to replace hard copy link to that of the kindle version.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Harriet Schultz said:


> That once worked for me and I hope it does again this time. I emailed customer service last night with all five links to sites where the book's free and so far no reply from them. Maybe they have President's Day off?


Worked again! It took Amazon a few days to check that the book was indeed free on all the other sites, but then they lowered it to $0.00. In addition to reporting the lower price on your book page, it's also worth contacting customer service about price matching other e-book retailers, although they won't always do it.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Would love some help getting my story Dreams in Shadow set to Free on Amazon! Thanks in advance, lovely Kboarders! 

Amazon Page: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0171YI3HY

Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dreams-in-shadow-alexa-grave/1125817182?ean=2940158407987
Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/dreams-in-shadow-fortunes-of-fate-1
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dreams-in-shadow-a-fortunes-of-fate-story/id1129411018?mt=11
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/646821


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Reported yours, Alexa.


----------



## maryannaevans

Amazon is being very resistant to making my book free. Would anyone remind reporting it for me?

Here's the Amazon link:
https://www.amazon.com/Artifacts-Faye-Longchamp-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003VRZID8/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1487904690&sr=8-1

And here's the iTunes link to paste into the box asking for proof that it's free elsewhere:https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/artifacts/id1130510657?mt=11

I'm new to this thread, but I'll go back now and report people who still need to be made free.

Thank you!


----------



## maryannaevans

Looks like Alexa and MagnusUnemyr are the only ones still needing to be made free, so I've reported those!


----------



## Jena H

Reported Dreams in Shadow, and Artifacts.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Thanks all for the help! Looks like mine is set to free now!


----------



## Chris Turner

Would be great to get this book free:

https://www.amazon.com/Beastslayer-Rise-Rgnadon-Chris-Turner-ebook/dp/B01NC0KLAY

Here are the links to the free books on other sites:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/beastslayer-rise-of-the-rgnadon/id1206022987?mt=11
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/beastslayer-chris-turner/1125791599?ean=2940154010860
https://www.kobo.com/en/ebook/beastslayer-rise-of-the-rgnadon

Thanks for price matching! I will return the favour for other authors on this page...

Chris


----------



## Jena H

Reported Beastslayer, with all three other outlets.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Piece of Work._


Reported as well. good luck.


----------



## William Collins.

Hey everyone,

I've decided to make the first book in my series free for a while. If anyone could help get Amazon to price match, I'd really appreciate it and would be happy to do the same.

Here's the Amazon link https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A3L1PS6

And here's where it's free

https://www.kobo.com/gb/en/ebook/a-darker-shade-of-sorcery-1

https://www.scribd.com/book/343744805/A-Darker-Shade-of-Sorcery-The-Realmers-Series-1

Thank you.


----------



## William Collins.

Thanks a lot Jeff, I appreciate it.


----------



## William Collins.

I don't think A Darker Shade of Sorcery has been changed to free yet. Does it take more than one person to report?


----------



## William Collins.

Awesome, thanks again Jeff.


----------



## Allyson J.

I have a promo coming up for THE SOLEMN BELL, and Amazon will not make it free, even though I've been asking/price reporting for a week.
May I have some help, please?

AMZN: https://www.amazon.com/Solemn-Neill-Brothers-1920s-Romance-ebook/dp/B01MAZ35H0

ITUNES:https://geo.itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-solemn-bell/id1163887532?mt=11
B&N:http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940153348995
KOBO:https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-solemn-bell

Thanks!


----------



## Allyson J.

Thanks Jeff!

Amazon still hasn't price matched. Can anyone else give it a try?


----------



## KitSarge

Hello,
I'm trying to get my novella, Dallas, free in preparation for a release of Book 2. This is the e-mail I got from KDP in response to my inquiry.

Thanks for the pricing information. While we retain discretion over our retail prices, I've passed your feedback on for consideration.
We'll need a little time to look into this issue.
We'll contact you with more information within 2-3 business days.

If anyone out there could help sway their decision by reporting it free on the other sites, I'd really appreciate it.

Link to book: https://www.amazon.com/Dallas-Time-Tammy-Book-1-ebook/dp/B01DRIXNZ0/ref=la_B00UXH7O4U_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1491996757&sr=1-2

Link to it free on B & N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/dallas-kit-sergeant/1126186666?ean=2940154332429
Link to it free on Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/dallas/id1225079488?mt=11

As far as I can tell, the last few requests have been granted, but I will gladly report anyone who's book is still not free.

Thanks!
-Kit


----------



## reweber1965

Hello,

Can you please help me by reporting my books to make them free in the UK. They're already free in the US:

NOT FREE:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00AWELPNU
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0114IS1TS

FREE:
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-star-agency/id677523992?mt=11
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/the-voyages-of-the-seven/id1083160785?mt=11

Many thanks and I'll reciprocate,
R.E.Weber


----------



## ThomasHayes

I'd love help making my book PETER & EMILY, THE GIRL FROM NEW YORK free. About to dive in and report anyone else who needs it 

NOT FREE:
https://www.amazon.com/Peter-Emily-Girl-New-York-ebook/dp/B01N8TDR7Y/

FREE:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/peter-emily-the-girl-from-new-york-thomas-hayes/1126371135

https://geo.itunes.apple.com/us/book/peter-emily-the-girl-from-new-york/id1235917568?mt=11


----------



## Benjamin Douglas

Hi All!

Joining the chorus to ask, if you have time, to help me make this story free on Amazon.

NOT FREE:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071SKVRSR

FREE:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/727354

Thanks! Will pay the favor back and/or forward.


----------



## Benjamin Douglas

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I reported it, Ben, but I don't think Amazon price-matches with Smashwords. Have any Nook or Apple links? I think one of those would be better for price-matching.


Thanks, Jeff! And thanks for another great tip. I'm on it--will post my B&N link when it's ready.


----------



## J.T. Williams

Hello! I've been trying to get Amazon to price match my title for over a week! Could you please help me out? 

https://www.amazon.com/Rangers-Folly-Lost-Tales-Realm-ebook/dp/B06W9N6M2Y/

Here is where it's free!

Barnes and Nobel: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rangers-folly-jt-williams/1126484763?ean=2940154705162

Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/ranger-s-folly-2

Thank you!


----------



## Benjamin Douglas

J.T. Williams said:


> Hello! I've been trying to get Amazon to price match my title for over a week! Could you please help me out?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Rangers-Folly-Lost-Tales-Realm-ebook/dp/B06W9N6M2Y/
> 
> Here is where it's free!
> 
> Barnes and Nobel: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rangers-folly-jt-williams/1126484763?ean=2940154705162
> 
> Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/ranger-s-folly-2
> 
> Thank you!


JT--

Just went to Zon to report. Found it free (congrats)--nabbed my copy  Thanks!


----------



## Benjamin Douglas

I got mine up (finally) on B&N! Still not free on Zon. Any reporting is mucho appreciated 

FREE (B&N):
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/totaled-benjamin-douglas/1126511673?ean=2940157370961

NOT FREE:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071SKVRSR


----------



## Benjamin Douglas

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Ben.


Thanks Jeff!

It's not quite been a day, so... patience, I know. But it's still not free on the Zon. So if anyone else feels like being generous and reporting the B&N listing, I would really appreciate it! Will reciprocate.


----------



## Benjamin Douglas

Benjamin Douglas said:


> Thanks Jeff!
> 
> It's not quite been a day, so... patience, I know. But it's still not free on the Zon. So if anyone else feels like being generous and reporting the B&N listing, I would really appreciate it! Will reciprocate.


Just checking in to let everyone know that 'Totaled' is now free on Zon. I got impatient and emailed them.  But thanks also to Jeff and anyone else who reported on my behalf--I appreciate that!


----------



## mwhetzel

Hey guys,

Went perma-free with my zombie book. Can someone help me report it?

Here is the nook link:https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-pied-piper-of-the-undead-michael-whetzel/1114827351;jsessionid=AB73B618533A796D1AB74F4D3C7ABDB8.prodny_store02-atgap10?ean=2940148468325

Here is the Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Pied-Piper-Undead-Michael-Whetzel-ebook/dp/B007L9US32/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1497448592&sr=8-2&keywords=michael+whetzel

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Benjamin Douglas

mwhetzel said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Went perma-free with my zombie book. Can someone help me report it?
> 
> Here is the nook link:https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-pied-piper-of-the-undead-michael-whetzel/1114827351;jsessionid=AB73B618533A796D1AB74F4D3C7ABDB8.prodny_store02-atgap10?ean=2940148468325
> 
> Here is the Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Pied-Piper-Undead-Michael-Whetzel-ebook/dp/B007L9US32/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1497448592&sr=8-2&keywords=michael+whetzel
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mike


Reported--good luck!


----------



## samsea

Can anyone please help me report my Executioner -> 



 IT's free on 



and https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-executioner-sam-sea/1125424358;jsessionid=18A972DCDA52CC709C940C025D858B50.prodny_store01-atgap08?ean=2940154255544

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

I need some help making my novel _Secrets of the Stonechaser_ free on Amazon. Any help is greatly appreciated, and I'll give back by reporting the books listed on the last couple of pages.

Amazon Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZHSDC4

Barnes and Noble: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/secrets-of-the-stonechaser-nicholas-andrews/1121997639?ean=2940152179781
iTunes: 



Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/secrets-of-the-stonechaser-1


----------



## Lady Runa

Reported The Pied Piper, Executioner and Secret of the Stonechaser.

Could someone be so kind as to report this little book, please? (_Leopold Orso and the Case of the Bloody Tree_)

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Leopold-Orso-Bloody-Sublime-Electricity-ebook/dp/B06WVDVJJ3

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/leopold-orso-case-bloody-tree-sublime-electricity-prequel/id1212571931

Barnes&Noble: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/leopold-orso-and-the-case-of-the-bloody-tree-pavel-kornev/1125902581

Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/leopold-orso-and-the-case-of-the-bloody-tree-sublime-electricity-the-prequel

Thank you very much!


----------



## Lady Runa

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Leopold._


Thank you very much, Jeff!


----------



## Craig Halloran

I could use a hand getting my Sword & Sorcery novella perma free. I've had several people try this but no luck so far. I've only been using the barnes link so far though. You're assistance is appreciated as always.

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Scarabs-Curse-Savage-Sorcerer-Book-ebook/dp/B06WVG8LMF/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1497980633&sr=1-1&keywords=the+scarab%27s+curse

Barnes:https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-scarabs-curse-craig-halloran/1126299924?ean=2940154386712

Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-scarab-s-curse-the-savage-and-the-sorcerer-book-1


----------



## StephenBrennan

The Darkness Between, now free everywhere except Amazon. What a ripoff, right? 

Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Darkness-Between-Brennan-Bedtime-Read-ebook/dp/B00AH092EI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1497994131&sr=8-2&keywords=The+darkness+between

Kobo:
https://www.kobo.com/ca/en/ebook/the-darkness-between

Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1250457800


----------



## StephenBrennan

Craig Halloran said:


> I could use a hand getting my Sword & Sorcery novella perma free. I've had several people try this but no luck so far. I've only been using the barnes link so far though. You're assistance is appreciated as always.
> 
> Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Scarabs-Curse-Savage-Sorcerer-Book-ebook/dp/B06WVG8LMF/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1497980633&sr=1-1&keywords=the+scarab%27s+curse
> 
> Barnes:https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-scarabs-curse-craig-halloran/1126299924?ean=2940154386712
> 
> Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-scarab-s-curse-the-savage-and-the-sorcerer-book-1


I just reported the Kobo link. Maybe the digital and print editions had something to do with it not working before, but then I've never actually done this. Good luck!


----------



## jez1982

Hi guys! I hope you can help me out and please report to Amazon that this book of mine is free on Kobo (I've made it free elsewhere also, but it hasn't shown up yet)!

https://www.kobo.com/ca/en/ebook/fleeing-the-jurisdiction-2

and here's the link on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Fleeing-Jurisdiction-Irish-Lottery-Book-ebook/dp/B009EXV8F0

Thanks so so much!!! Kboards rocks!!


----------



## Craig Halloran

Done, still no luck on my end however


----------



## jez1982

Thanks so much, Craig! And I reciprocated...but that's not looking good (for either of us!) if you've been trying since the 20th and they still haven't changed it. Let's hope it works, though!  Thanks again!


----------



## David Thompson

If anyone would like to read a rags to riches story completely free, I'd welcome the reviews 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bar-Girl-David-Thompson-ebook/dp/B0090N4M1G

https://www.amazon.com/Bar-Girl-David-Thompson-ebook/dp/B0090N4M1G

For some reason the UK favors it more than the US....British spelling methinks!

Hope you like it.


----------



## jez1982

Thanks so much, Jeff! And I took your advice and contacted Amazon directly. Let's hope it works! Thanks again!


----------



## JsFan

I've also reported Fleeing the Jurisdiction


----------



## jez1982

Great, thank you Js!! You guys on Kboards are fantastic!!!


----------



## JsFan

You're welcome.

I've just looked at the Amazon page and the book is still not free. I wonder whether you should (1) add another shop, eg iTunes or Barnes and Noble --- or both (2) provide the link to Kobo's .com or global store. It appears the link you've provided is for the Canadian Kobo? I've read that Amazon only cares about the competition in the same country, ie if you wanted to make a book in the UK shop free, you'd have to show a UK-based website where the book is free. I also heard Amazon doesn't care about certain competitors and won't make your book free to match them.

I'm no guru; it may be only a matter of time before your book becomes free on Amazon. Or maybe the price system is down (the Kindle Scout leaderboard is having issues). I've reported the book again.


----------



## Guest

It boggles my mind why Amazon won't just allow you to do it any moment you feel the desire to. This loophole style is silly. Simplify the system, for crying out loud!


----------



## StephenBrennan

NANMANME said:


> It boggles my mind why Amazon won't just allow you to do it any moment you feel the desire to. This loophole style is silly. Simplify the system, for crying out loud!


I think at the very least they should let you make a book free if you have other paid titles with them.


----------



## Guest

StephenBrennan said:


> I think at the very least they should let you make a book free if you have other paid titles with them.


Absolutely agreed, Stephen! It just makes no sense. Even if you were only allotted a certain number at a time, that'd be cool with me because it'd be way better than what we have to do now.


----------



## StephenBrennan

Mine still isn't free. Did anyone have any success nicely asking Amazon support to do it for them? I've been too cautious.


----------



## JsFan

StephenBrennan said:


> Mine still isn't free. Did anyone have any success nicely asking Amazon support to do it for them? I've been too cautious.


I've reported your book. All the best!


----------



## StephenBrennan

Thanks. I've just gone ahead and let Amazon know about it as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jez1982

Thanks for all of this, guys!! Finally, two days ago, Amazon DID make Fleeing The Jurisdiction free, which was perfect timing for the promo! I see, however, that Craig's book still isn't. Stephen's is, though! And, JS, I think you're right, I had to make it free across all sites, I guess, for them to care. As Jeff suggested, I wrote directly to Amazon and asked them to change it. A day later, they did. So I think, yes, you're right: you need to report it, then ask them. Now the problem will be getting my book back to full price, though, ha ha!! (I think I'll leave it free for a week or so, and then ask them nicely again...)


----------



## StephenBrennan

That's weird. Amazon did write back to me this afternoon to say The Darkness Between was free now, but I can't see it. Not on my dashboard or on the book's Amazon US page. Must be because I'm in Canada, but that's going to make it difficult to monitor. 

Oh well, at least it's free


----------



## David Thompson

JsFan said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I've just looked at the Amazon page and the book is still not free. I wonder whether you should (1) add another shop, eg iTunes or Barnes and Noble --- or both (2) provide the link to Kobo's .com or global store. It appears the link you've provided is for the Canadian Kobo? I've read that Amazon only cares about the competition in the same country, ie if you wanted to make a book in the UK shop free, you'd have to show a UK-based website where the book is free. I also heard Amazon doesn't care about certain competitors and won't make your book free to match them.
> 
> I'm no guru; it may be only a matter of time before your book becomes free on Amazon. Or maybe the price system is down (the Kindle Scout leaderboard is having issues). I've reported the book again.


Bar Girl was free on Amazon UK, but not on Amazon US. I reported it via a friend and it became free on the US site as well. I don't think it needs to be in the same country.


----------



## Leo deSouza

Could you guys please warn Amazon about my book being offered for free in another store?

This is the book on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Red-Fields-Eastern-Dwarfs-Part-ebook/dp/B01AW7L162/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1499914759&sr=8-1&keywords=leo+desouza+eastern+dwarfs

This is the book in B&N:

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/part-one-the-red-fields-leo-desouza/1123826328;jsessionid=39A86752466A9BC3981BF8CD5D6E71D8.prodny_store02-atgap01?ean=2940153252049

Just go to the Amazon page and click the "tell us about a lower price?" button, paste the B&N link in the text box.

Thank you!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

The way many have found to get their books permafree on Amazon is to contact KDP directly through the Help feature on your KDP account. Click Contact us and provide links to the competitive sites where your book is listed for free and then ask that your book be made permafree on Amazon.

This usually works quite quickly.

Good luck!


----------



## mrmike0591

I have a book free at Nook, Smashwords too! Please price report it at Amazon so that Amazon makes it free.

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Traveler-Beginning-Michael-Marcondes-ebook/dp/B01M8LZW7V/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1500671148&sr=8-1&keywords=the+traveler+the+beginning

I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Paul Summerhayes

Hi Guys,

Could someone help me. I have been trying to make this book free for a few days without luck:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07444FMFB/

This is the B&N and Kobo links.
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-texan-and-the-egyptian-paul-summerhayes/1126826826
https://www.kobo.com/au/en/ebook/the-texan-and-the-egyptian


Thanks.


----------



## Paul Summerhayes

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Paul.


Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## mrmike0591

I have a book free at Nook. Please price report it at Amazon so that Amazon makes it free.
Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Traveler-Beginning-Michael-Marcondes-ebook/dp/B01M8LZW7V/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1500671148&sr=8-1&keywords=the+traveler+the+beginning


----------



## mrmike0591

Hey Jeff Tanyard, I got yr message asking for the URLs of those who have it posted FREE already! 
It's been posted on other sites since Monday July 24th.

Here they are;

https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-traveler-the-beginning

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-traveler-the-beginning-michael-marcondes/1122043046?ean=2940153814582

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/676880

Trying to get Amazon to match that. I'll have it FREE on those sites until Sunday 8-13-17 Can you help me Pls?!


----------



## rashad.freeman001

A little help please!! 

The book on amazon - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N0E5S1O

Kobo - https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/countdown-the-wasteland-chronicles-book-one

Nook - https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/countdown-rashad-freeman/1121282263?ean=2940152224795

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rashad.freeman001

bump


----------



## rashad.freeman001

Thanks a lot.


----------



## BBGriffith

May I have a little help as well? I'll go back and report those still trying for free.

Here's mine: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HVQIHFG/

B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tournament-trilogy-brad-griffith/1118066220?ean=2940148315773

Itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tournament-trilogy/id797285854?ls=1&mt=11

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/B_B_Griffith_The_Tournament_Trilogy?id=QiudAgAAQBAJ


----------



## BBGriffith

Thank you!


----------



## notjohn

MikeAngel said:


> These free books are worth every penny.


Or as Cole Porter wrote in another context:

Never give anything away, away, away
That you can sell.
Ev'ry night, ev'ry day,
Try to remember, ma belle,
Never give anything away, away, away
That you can sell.


----------



## Author A.C. Salter

BBGriffith said:


> May I have a little help as well? I'll go back and report those still trying for free.
> 
> Here's mine: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HVQIHFG/
> 
> B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tournament-trilogy-brad-griffith/1118066220?ean=2940148315773
> 
> Itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-tournament-trilogy/id797285854?ls=1&mt=11
> 
> Google Play:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/B_B_Griffith_The_Tournament_Trilogy?id=QiudAgAAQBAJ
> 
> Got your back, my friend.
> 
> Mines just become available for free on B/N. Here's the link if somebody could do the honours:
> 
> https://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/darkest-wish-ac-salter/1126941087?ean=2940154492901
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0727YVFF9
> 
> Thanks guys - great thread, glad I found it.


----------



## Author A.C. Salter

I've gone through a few of the previous messages and requested a price match - hopefully it will happen soon.

Mine has yet to be made free. I would be honoured if somebody could please request a price match for Darkest Wish:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0727YVFF9

B/Noble: https://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/darkest-wish-ac-salter/1126941087?ean=2940154492901

Thanks guys


----------



## Author A.C. Salter

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported Amelia's book.
> 
> A.C. Salter, your links don't match.


Yikes! Thank you for telling me - no wonder it hasn't worked yet.

Here's the proper amazon link:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B074HG6L98

B/N: https://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/darkest-wish-ac-salter/1126941087?ean=2940154492901

Hopefully this will work - please give it another go...

Thank you


----------



## Author A.C. Salter

Thank you Jeff - I'll be on it like a fairy bonnet.

All the best


----------



## MYBooks

Hey everyone!

Working to make book one permafree. 

https://www.amazon.com/WILD-NIGHT-Small-Town-Sexy-ebook/dp/B074X1YJB7/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1503845376&sr=8-1&keywords=One+Wild+Night+Morgan+Young

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/one-wild-night-morgan-young/1126997344?ean=2940154515259

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/743081

https://www.amazon.com/WILD-NIGHT-Small-Town-Sexy-ebook/dp/B074X1YJB7/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1503845376&sr=8-1&keywords=One+Wild+Night+Morgan+Young

Thank you for your help! Will go up in the thread and report for those who need it!


----------



## Author A.C. Salter

Darkest wish is now perma-free - thanks guys

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B074HG6L98/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1504769010&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=darkest+wish&dpPl=1&dpID=51u6fwoLXsL&ref=plSrch


----------



## steffmetal

Hey everyone!

I need some help getting The Sunken made permafree. I'm more than happy to return the favour to everyone else who needs a report. Thanks so much 

AMAZON: https://www.amazon.com/Sunken-dark-steampunk-fantasy-Engine-ebook/dp/B00N17VVZC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-sunken-s-c-green/1120325205

iTUNES: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1280132599


----------



## Georgia

Hey! I'm just hit everyone up on this page!)

Thanks in advance!

here's my book

Ruined by the Ultimate Billionaire

Not free at Amazon (has been free at markets below for many months) 
https://www.amazon.com/Ruined-Ultimate-Billionaire-Romance-Billionaires-ebook/dp/B01BHESJV4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1505837346&sr=8-1&keywords=ruined+by+the+ultimate+billionaire

Free at Kobo:
https://www.kobo.com/ca/en/ebook/ruined-by-the-ultimate-billionaire

Free at Nook:
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ruined-by-the-ultimate-billionaire-georgia-stockholm/1123374176?type=eBook

Free at iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ruined-by-the-ultimate-billionaire/id1082866019?mt=11

Free at Google Play
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Georgia_Stockholm_Ruined_by_the_Ultimate_Billionai?id=wAaFCwAAQBAJ


----------



## Georgia

Thank you Jeff! Oh, and it turns out I need to to free this up too!

not free at amazon uk

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Twists-Curves-BDSM-ROMANCE-Infinite-ebook/dp/B00HDZJN8A/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1505909860&sr=1-1&refinements=p_27%3AGeorgia+Stockholm

free at amazon.com

https://www.amazon.com/Twists-Curves-BDSM-ROMANCE-Infinite-ebook/dp/B00HDZJN8A

free at nook

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/twists-and-curves-georgia-stockholm/1117740590?type=eBook

free at google play

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Georgia_Stockholm_Twists_and_Curves?id=tHZWAwAAQBAJ

Thanks!


----------



## TimMarquitz

Going through to help others who still aren't free, but would appreciate if folks could help me achieve the coveted free status on my series opener. Thanks in advance. 

https://www.amazon.com/Armageddon-Bound-Demon-Squad-Book-ebook/dp/B008L8J0JA

Free links:

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/armageddon-bound/id1161388930
B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/armageddon-bound-tim-marquitz/1017382818
Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/armageddon-bound-2
A&R: http://www.angusrobertson.com.au/ebooks/armageddon-bound-tim-marquitz/p/9781536592320

Thanks again, folks.


----------



## TimMarquitz

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Tim.


Much obliged, Jeff.


----------



## Georgia

Jeff and Tim, I got requests in for both of you. My request is on the last page, and it still isn't free, if you could hit up me. thanks!


----------



## AltMe

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I reported it again, Georgia. If you haven't done so already, contact Amazon and request price-matching. Log in to KDP and use the "contact us" link at the bottom of the page. Make sure to give them the links to where the book is free.


This. I did the other week for my first in series, and they had it changed within a day, although it took about 3 for it to percolate through everything.


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Would really appreciate if you could help in getting "Missing Link" Free on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Mystery-Suspense-Thriller-Davenport-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B00B30IW4W/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1507214293&sr=8-5&keywords=v+s+vashist

Free Link
B& N - https://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/varun+vashist?_requestid=382253
itunes - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id912275441

PM me if anyone needs to report their books too. I see that the thread hasn't been updated for quite some time and most of the books are free now.

Regards,
Varun


----------



## StephenBrennan

Related topic, I created a new site for free books in PDF form. Themed towards darker fiction. Check it out if you want to.

http://strange.business


----------



## StephenBrennan

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Looks interesting, Stephen. Sort of like creepypasta. Good luck.


You just gave me an idea for a hashtag to advertise it. Thanks


----------



## 90816

.


----------



## Georgia

arieswriting I just price matched your book. If you could do mine, that would be great. I sent a match request into Amazon a few hours ago. I didn't realize that was a key part of this now? They used to just say, "we reserve the right to fuck you whatever," when people did that most of the time.


----------



## RichardHein

Mine: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0722D2QN3

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1297337297
B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tattered-souls-richard-hein/1127244018
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781386871989


----------



## William Collins.

Hey guys, I'd really appreciate anyone helping to report my newest permfree and happy to do the same for others.

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Choo-Your-Food-Realmer-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B072DR7DYY/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

Nook: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/choo-choo-your-food-william-collins/1123964875

Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/gb/en/ebook/choo-choo-your-food-1

Thank you.


----------



## William Collins.

Thanks a lot Jeff. How many people does it take to report until Amazon changes it?


----------



## RichardHein

Hard to say - mine's still not free after almost a week. Reported yours, though, William.


----------



## StephenBrennan

William Collins. said:


> Thanks a lot Jeff. How many people does it take to report until Amazon changes it?


If you email Amazon about it, it'll happen that day. I know it sounds awkward, but just be friendly and tactful.


----------



## William Collins.

Oh awesome, thanks guys.


----------



## Rose Andrews

Hello! I've just put 2 titles up perma free and would love it if someone reported these for me. Much appreciated!

The Widow's Second Chance (still on publishing status on D2D). Kobo link: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-widow-s-second-chance-2

Inkterra: http://www.inktera.com/store/title/8be12fa7-2522-4011-bf81-46a37ce8c5ce

The Rancher's Convenient Bride (also on publishing status D2D). Kobo link: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-rancher-s-convenient-bride

Inkterra: http://www.inktera.com/store/title/4275efbe-6cd8-4491-a825-ab978a7a71b0

Thank you very much!


----------



## Rose Andrews

Oh, woops! Sorry I forgot the Amazon links!

The Widow's Second Chance: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZZM48DD

The Rancher's Convenient Bride: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XQLRNRN


----------



## Rose Andrews

Thank you so much, Jeff Tanyard! I appreciate it.


----------



## FelissaEly

Hi all,

Need some help getting hubby's short story to free on Amazon 

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07524L5Q4

Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/ember-of-war
iTunes: 



B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ember-of-war-stephan-morse/1127234812?ean=2940158950049
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=IcU_DwAAQBAJ

Thanks!


----------



## notjohn

In the immortal words of Cole Porter:

Never give anything away, away, away
That you can sell.
Ev'ry night, ev'ry day,
Try to remember, ma belle,
Never give anything away, away, away
That you can sell.


----------



## Jena H

FelissaEly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need some help getting hubby's short story to free on Amazon
> 
> Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07524L5Q4
> 
> Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/ember-of-war
> iTunes:
> 
> 
> 
> B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ember-of-war-stephan-morse/1127234812?ean=2940158950049
> Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=IcU_DwAAQBAJ
> 
> Thanks!


reported.


----------



## melodybremen

Hi everyone, could you help me out with setting my book free?
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Prince-Korin-Melody-J-Bremen-ebook/dp/B077RLXF4R

Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-prince-of-korin-1
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1318270669
Barnes and Noble: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-prince-of-korin-melody-j-bremen/1127331084;jsessionid=E09647E66A897F0CA5CDFEE9AB006D66.prodny_store02-atgap06?ean=2940154970737

Thank you!


----------



## melodybremen

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Melody.


Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Adam_T

Does this still work for anyone?

Hoping to get book one in my series free: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072KSLF41

Google books: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=msNEDwAAQBAJ

ibooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1330786367

kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?fcmedia=Book&query=9781386126942

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/2940155393641

Thanks!


----------



## Adam_T

Thanks Jeff, just did.


----------



## C.A. Bryers

No idea how it happened, but shortly after Xmas, Amazon took the permafree status off my first book. I haven't changed the freebie status of it anywhere else, I just noticed my free downloads disappearing completely on my dashboard. If anyone would be kind enough to help make it free again, I'd appreciate it greatly. 

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Scrapper-13th-Paragon-Part-Odyssium-ebook/dp/B00TCSWTUK/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Nook: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-13th-paragon-part-i-ca-bryers/1124578923?ean=2940156750504

Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-13th-paragon-part-i

Thanks again!


----------



## C.A. Bryers

Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Hi everyone, please help with setting my book free?

Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/Wrong-One-short-Davenport-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B00TOFQGDW/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1516275989&sr=8-10&keywords=v+s+vashist

Barnes & Noble - https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wrong-one-varun-vashist/1127626734?ean=2940155044338

Kobo - https://www.kobo.com/in/en/ebook/wrong-one

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## V.S.Vashist

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## MJSauthor

Son of *****.  I was SURE I disabled auto-enrollment into Kindle Select and that it naturally expired last week. But, low and behold, I was re-enrolled for another 3 months. Flippin' Amazon. But thanks for catching that. I didn't even bother checking. Because I was SURE. lol. smh.


----------



## writerc

C.A. Bryers said:


> No idea how it happened, but shortly after Xmas, Amazon took the permafree status off my first book. I haven't changed the freebie status of it anywhere else, I just noticed my free downloads disappearing completely on my dashboard. If anyone would be kind enough to help make it free again, I'd appreciate it greatly.
> 
> Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Scrapper-13th-Paragon-Part-Odyssium-ebook/dp/B00TCSWTUK/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
> 
> Nook: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-13th-paragon-part-i-ca-bryers/1124578923?ean=2940156750504
> 
> Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-13th-paragon-part-i
> 
> Thanks again!


I've reported it as free too.


----------



## writerc

V.S.Vashist said:


> Hi everyone, please help with setting my book free?
> 
> Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/Wrong-One-short-Davenport-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B00TOFQGDW/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1516275989&sr=8-10&keywords=v+s+vashist
> 
> Barnes & Noble - https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wrong-one-varun-vashist/1127626734?ean=2940155044338
> 
> Kobo - https://www.kobo.com/in/en/ebook/wrong-one
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun


Reported


----------



## jenminkman

If anyone has time for this, could they report this book as free to Amazon? >

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0795BWS7P

It's free on Itunes and GP (the usual suspects)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1336107230

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/J_Sharpe_Eden?id=41lHDwAAQBAJ

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## V.S.Vashist

jenminkman said:


> If anyone has time for this, could they report this book as free to Amazon? >
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0795BWS7P
> 
> It's free on Itunes and GP (the usual suspects)
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1336107230
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/J_Sharpe_Eden?id=41lHDwAAQBAJ
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Reported


----------



## jenminkman

Thanks, Vashist and Jeff! Anyone else?  It's still 1 dollar, grrr.


----------



## writerc

jenminkman said:


> Thanks, Vashist and Jeff! Anyone else?  It's still 1 dollar, grrr.


Reported. x


----------



## jenminkman

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Contact KDP, if you haven't done so already, and request price-matching. Make sure to provide them with links to other retailers where the book is free.


I wish I could, but I'm doing this on behalf of a friend and he uploaded the book through Streetlib because they allowed you to make it free on Amazon... until a few weeks ago


----------



## SueSeabury

jenminkman said:


> If anyone has time for this, could they report this book as free to Amazon? >
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0795BWS7P
> 
> It's free on Itunes and GP (the usual suspects)
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1336107230
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/books/details/J_Sharpe_Eden?id=41lHDwAAQBAJ
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Reported it.


----------



## Sam Kates

I'm trying (and so far failing) to make a short story perma free. If someone would report it as free to Amazon, I'd be most grateful.

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Dying-Numbers-short-Sam-Kates-ebook/dp/B079FZ3BG1/

The free links:

kobo: https://www.kobo.com/gb/en/ebook/dying-by-numbers-a-short-story

Apple: 




GooglePlay: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=3qxJDwAAQBAJ


----------



## Sam Kates

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I got your back, Sam.
> 
> Don't forget to contact KDP and request price-matching if you haven't done so already.


Much appreciated, Jeff. And will do.


----------



## kpambroziak

I'm hoping someone can report my FREE first in the series to Amazon. Thanks so much.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DQL9LMI

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rage-for-blood-k-p-ambroziak/1127001433?ean=2940016425771
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1020812347
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/rage-for-blood-1


----------



## kpambroziak

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Rage for Blood._ Good luck.


Thanks so much, Jeff!


----------



## carlhackman

Great thread.

My prequel short story GERALD BECOMES A WIZARD in ebook format is free on B&N, Kobo, Smashwords and my website, but still 99c on Amazon.

Here are the links to the free versions.

http://www.carlhackman.com/books.php
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/gerald-becomes-a-wizard-carl-hackman/1127899387?ean=2940155110378
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/gerald-becomes-a-wizard
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/781566

Thank you all. I'll follow this thread and do the same for any that need help with their books


----------



## carlhackman

Thank you, Jeff


----------



## carlhackman

Just a quick note to let you know that Amazon price matched GERALD BECOMES A WIZARD today. Thank you


----------



## carlhackman

Thank you, once again. Gerald Becomes a Wizard is now in the top 100 for three categories on Amazon since being made free. Highest at the moment is #31 on the short story S&F bestseller list


----------



## MH Johnson

If someone wouldn't mind reporting my prequel novel FIRST BLOOD - as free, I would appreciate!

Kobo Link

https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/first-blood-35

Amazon Link

https://www.amazon.com/First-Blood-Risen-Queen-Book-ebook/dp/B079P7P3J8/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1519889007&sr=1-7&keywords=first++blood


----------



## carlhackman

Reported MH


----------



## MH Johnson

Hi all, just a quick update, my book is out of pre-order and it's up for free on Itunes as well. If someone wouldn't mind reporting it, I'd very much appreciate. Thank you!

Kobo Link

https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/first-blood-35

Itunes Link

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/first-blood/id1358053544?ls=1&mt=11

Amazon Link

https://www.amazon.com/First-Blood-Risen-Queen-Book-ebook/dp/B079P7P3J8/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1519889007&sr=1-7&keywords=first++blood


----------



## writerc

Reported First Blood. Hope it shifts for you soon.


----------



## MH Johnson

Hi all, just a quick update, my book is out of pre-order and it's up for free on Itunes as well. Sadly, Amazon still hasn't moved on it and I have a free blitz I'll get creamed on if they won't flip it soon  If someone wouldn't mind reporting it, I'd very much appreciate. Thank you!

Kobo Link

https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/first-blood-35

Itunes Link

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/first-blood/id1358053544?ls=1&mt=11

Amazon Link

https://www.amazon.com/First-Blood-Risen-Queen-Book-ebook/dp/B079P7P3J8/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1519889007&sr=1-7&keywords=first++blood

Thank you, as always, for your time. You guys rock!


----------



## carlhackman

Reported, good luck. Sometimes you have to actually email KDP support to get them to change it


----------



## hur575

MH Johnson said:


> Hi all, just a quick update, my book is out of pre-order and it's up for free on Itunes as well. Sadly, Amazon still hasn't moved on it and I have a free blitz I'll get creamed on if they won't flip it soon  If someone wouldn't mind reporting it, I'd very much appreciate. Thank you!
> 
> Kobo Link
> 
> https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/first-blood-35
> 
> Itunes Link
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/first-blood/id1358053544?ls=1&mt=11
> 
> Amazon Link
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/First-Blood-Risen-Queen-Book-ebook/dp/B079P7P3J8/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1519889007&sr=1-7&keywords=first++blood
> 
> Thank you, as always, for your time. You guys rock!


Hi

Reported it, best of luck.

Can I ask you lovely people to inform Amazon the book is free

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GHX8AN2
B&N :https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/jolene-1-sarina-adem/1123878103?ean=9781310362569
KOBO : https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/jolene-1-2
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/jolene-1/id1120732154?mt=11

Thank you


----------



## carlhackman

Reported, good luck


----------



## Jacobpeppersauthor

Hello everyone! I was going to see if anyone would be able to help me to get Amazon to price adjust my book, The Silent Blade, to free as it's free on other retailers. Thanks!

Amazon US Link: 
https://www.amazon.com/Silent-Blade-Seven-Virtues-Novella-ebook/dp/B0765T8LL1/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1524793835&sr=8-4&keywords=jacob+peppers

Apple US Link:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1367678742

Apple UK Link:
https://itunes.apple.com/gr/book/id1367678742

Apple Canada Link:
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/id1367678742

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## C.D. Watson

Trying to make a first in series free at Amazon. Any help appreciated!

Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICS9C4M/

The free links:

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-prophecy-lucy-varna/1118621204?ean=2940151690973






https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-prophecy-29

Thank you!


----------



## writerc

Hi all,

Would like my first in series to be free. I've already emailed Amazon but would appreciate any help with nudging them along!

Garrick by Theresa Beachman

My book: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075ZP6B5D

Free links:

Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1383234632

B & N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/garrick-theresa-beachman/1128700165

kobo: https://www.kobo.com/gb/en/ebook/garrick

Thanks!

Theresa x


----------



## writerc

Reported C.D
Best of luck
Theresa


----------



## writerc

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported _Garrick._ Good luck.


thanks Jeff, much appreciated


----------



## Avery342

Reported Garrick and Prophecy.

And I have one to add to this list. I have notified KDP of the free book on other vendors, but they are dragging their feet on making the change. A little help from you awesome people would be wonderful.

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/About-Zane-Travis-County-Legal-ebook/dp/B0763CZLWM

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1384310153

Barnes and Noble: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/all-about-zane-avery-j-moon/1128682265

Thank you guys and gals! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Avery342

You definitely qualify as awesome! Thank you.


----------



## writerc

Thanks for reporting Garrick Avery. I've reported All About Zane too.

Amazon are dragging their heels with Garrick even though they said they would change the price last Wednesday so if anyone else wants to chase them up for me it's much appreciated  

thanks, lovelies

Theresa x


----------



## Lara Reznik23

Hi, everyone:

I would greatly appreciate your help! I have a BookBub deal and some other promos leading up to it for my novel _The Girl From Long Guyland_ in a few days and need folks to contact Amazon and let them know about a lower price. I am happy to reciprocate with anyone in the same situation.

For those of you who have never requested a "price match"from Amazon, here's what you do:

1. Go to my book's Amazon page. http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Long-Guyland-ebook/dp/B00A45OYD0 
2. Scroll down to the end of Product Details and click on a link that says [color=blueTell us about a lower price[/color]. Amazon will ask you to send links to where you saw the book at a lower price. 
3. Copy and paste the links I've provided below to iTunes, B&N, Kobo, and Smashwords. Thanks so much in advance.

*Current competitor link(s): *

iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-girl-from-long-guyland/id1053544990?mt=11

B&N https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-girl-from-long-guyland-lara-reznik/1122870898?ean=2940152433036

KOBO https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-girl-from-long-guyland

SMASHWORDS. https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/588171


----------



## Lara Reznik23

Thanks so much, Jeff.


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Guys I can use a little help. I'm a little anxious about getting my book permafree, so far it's only showing up on iTunes(still waiting on B&B, Kobo, etc), but despite that Amazon has been promising to price match it for over a week now. They still haven't. I could use some help:

Link to my book at Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Chevalier-Queens-Mouseketeer-Hither-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00DW3LZY2

Link to my book at iTunes:

iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/chevalier-the-queens-mouseketeer/id956876352?mt=11

I'll add more links as they show up, but thanks for any help you give with this.

Dee


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Reported, Darryl.


Thanks Jeff. The waiting is the hardest part. 

Dee


----------



## writerc

Darryl Hughes said:


> Guys I can use a little help. I'm a little anxious about getting my book permafree, so far it's only showing up on iTunes(still waiting on B&B, Kobo, etc), but despite that Amazon has been promising to price match it for over a week now. They still haven't. I could use some help:
> 
> Link to my book at Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/Chevalier-Queens-Mouseketeer-Hither-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00DW3LZY2
> 
> Link to my book at iTunes:
> 
> iTunes
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/chevalier-the-queens-mouseketeer/id956876352?mt=11
> 
> I'll add more links as they show up, but thanks for any help you give with this.
> 
> Dee


Hi Dee
I waited a week as they promised me too. Then I chased them up and they fixed it that day. Might be worth giving it a shot.
Reported also.

Theresa


----------



## writerc

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I went ahead and reported it again, Theresa.


thankyou Jeff


----------



## Darryl Hughes

catlife said:


> Hi Dee
> I waited a week as they promised me too. Then I chased them up and they fixed it that day. Might be worth giving it a shot.
> Reported also.
> 
> Theresa


Thanks Theresa. I'm crossing my fingers.

Dee


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Going on week two of no free for me. Now Amazon is saying they're having "technical problems" turning my book free. Huh? With all the techs they must have on staff suddenly they're having a problem making my little mouse book free? Sigh.

Dee


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Just have to keep at it. Price-matching is more art than science. Just be patient and keep contacting KDP and keep having people report it. I went ahead and reported it again.
> 
> Also, it occurred to me that you've got subtitles on one retailer but not the other. That difference in titling might be a cause of the hangup. That's just a guess, though, so take it for what it's worth. But in the future, you might want to make sure everything is exactly the same across all retailers.
> 
> Hope it all works out for you soon.


Thanks. I'll keep at it and add more retailer links as they go live. And thanks for reporting it again.

I have a subtitle on Amazon and not the other sites because one of the things that I learned (and is done by just about everyone on Kindle in some way) is to add a keyword to your books subtitle. There are countless book and articles suggesting it. "Fantasy Books for Kids" is one of my keywords. Keywords don't seem to work the same way on B&N, Kobo, etc, like they do on Amazon. I've had good results using the Amazon search bar keywords and having one in my subtitle, you might want to try it.


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I think you're in violation of Amazon's Terms of Service. Anything that appears in the title or subtitle must also appear on the cover, and "fantasy books for kids" isn't on your cover.
> 
> There was a time when romance authors were keyword-stuffing to the gills. You'd often see titles like "Taken by the Alien: a BBW shifter alpha billionaire vampire werewolf mpreg hunky biker beefcake doctor fireman bad boy cocky adventure" and whatnot. Eventually, Amazon's patience ran out, and they told the keyword-stuffers to knock it off. You'll still see some authors flouting the rules--often for years--but that doesn't mean it's permissible. It just means Amazon hasn't noticed them yet. But they _will_ eventually notice, and they _will_ either send you an email about it or take the book down.
> 
> Here's an old thread about it. Julie states in reply #19 that it's a violation of the ToS.
> 
> Here's another thread about it.
> 
> My suggestion, and it's a simple fix: add "fantasy books for kids" to your cover if you really want to keep that phrase in the subtitle. Then you should be fine.


Jeff. Thanks for your concern but you need to check the actual books offered on Amazon, especially in the children's book genre. Almost every book has keywords in their title and some have keywords in their title BEFORE their actual title. Ex "Books for Kids: "The Book's Name"(keywords, keywords, keywords...). Here's a link to the "kids fantasy books" search:

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_5_7?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=kids+fantasy+books&rh=n%3A133140011%2Ck%3Akids+fantasy+books

Every book there (every other book there) has keywords in their Amazon title and not their actual book title. I'm not worried, but thanks again for your concern.

Dee


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Hi guys. I'm re-posting my links because the B&N free link just went live. So PLEASE report my book to Amazon.

Thanks,

Dee

Link to book at Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Chevalier-Queens-Mouseketeer-Hither-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00DW3LZY2

Links to other sites:

iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/chevalier-the-queens-mouseketeer/id956876352?mt=11

Barnes&Noble
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/chevalier-the-queens-mouseketeer-darryl-hughes/1116884826?ean=9781312790575


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Free today. Thanks guys for all your help.

Dee


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Lilly_Frost said:


> Trying to make the first in series free for an upcoming promotion. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Amazon:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074BL1VL5
> 
> Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-end-begins/id1339038681?mt=11
> 
> Google: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Leroy_Nichols_The_End_Begins?id=BdVODwAAQBAJ


Reported. Don't forget to contact Kindle through your Kindle dashboard contact link and give them your links too. Good luck.

Dee


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Glad to hear it. Best of luck to you.


Thanks. Now off for my first Freebooksy(next monday), then an attempt at BookBub.

Dee


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller

I'm going permafree on my first published novel, Empire of Chains. I've notified Amazon a few times with the different sites, but they have not yet made it free. I'd love some help in getting them to price match. Here's the universal link:

https://www.books2read.com/u/bzPgGq


----------



## jeffthebat

Help!
I have a book that I am trying to get permafree'd and I just got this response from Amazon:

Hello,
Thanks for the information on pricing!
However on checking, I came to know that your eBook "Become and Arise (Xuroborous)" ASIN: B07CYJZQG1 is currently published through a different platform on Amazon.
Therefore, I kindly request you to contact the publisher who published your eBook on Amazon and ask them to price match your eBook with the price on other retail websites.
We do not have control over the books that are published through different platform on Amazon.
Thanks for using Amazon KDP!

I am the publisher, I distributed it via draft2digital, but I am the one who published it!
Has anyone seen this?

The book is Become and Arise and you can get it everywhere for free, except Amazon!
https://www.amazon.com/Become-Arise-Xuroborous-Jeffrey-Batchelder-ebook/dp/B07CYJZQG1

https://www.books2read.com/u/47ZMQL


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller

Empire of Chains is still not free. Gotta love how responsive Amazon is. It makes me glad I'm not under time pressure for a Bookbub or anything.

Again, here's the universal link: https://www.books2read.com/u/bzPgGq

The Amazon link is in my signature.


----------



## Starry_Knights

Ryan W. Mueller said:


> Empire of Chains is still not free. Gotta love how responsive Amazon is. It makes me glad I'm not under time pressure for a Bookbub or anything.
> 
> Again, here's the universal link: https://www.books2read.com/u/bzPgGq
> 
> The Amazon link is in my signature.


I reported the lower Apple price. Seems like Apple and Google are the ones they worry about price-matching the most, so I figured that was the best bet. They've made ours free everywhere except Canada; not sure what they've got against the Great White North.


----------



## amyates

Ryan W. Mueller said:


> Empire of Chains is still not free. Gotta love how responsive Amazon is. It makes me glad I'm not under time pressure for a Bookbub or anything.
> 
> Again, here's the universal link: https://www.books2read.com/u/bzPgGq
> 
> The Amazon link is in my signature.


Reported. Good luck!


----------



## LukeSchmidt

I already told Amazon about a lower price on iBooks, $0.00, but I read going here was faster...

Here's the book on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FPSM9B2

It's free at all the places except Amazon: (iBooks, B&N, and Kobo)




https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/to-be-hunted-lucas-schmidt/1129122013;jsessionid=D6AC438BDB9D21342099670D1F769C4D.prodny_store02-atgap11?ean=2940155661405
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/to-be-hunted

Thank you. I hope this is possible. I went through an intermediary for the first time, but they said to contact Amazon. I already reported a lower price at iBooks already. I hear if you get enough reports they lower it. Is that how it works?


----------



## Elidibus

Hey guys! I could use some help setting up my first permafree, as its taking Amazon quite some time. Also, thanks to this thread, I know I can email them as well and I'll be doing that shortly. Links as follows. Thanks again guys! I'll be sure to help out here when I can.

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/godspeed-michael-trinidad/1128924740;jsessionid=AEDD3821C54C234C82328FA48C70EA37.prodny_store01-atgap14?ean=2940155538615

https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/godspeed-6


----------



## mradams

Hi all!
I emailed Amazon about price matching my starter kit to free. They said they would look into it and get back to me in several days. I'm hoping that seeing links reported will help. Thank you so much for your help.

Amazon:
https://smile.amazon.com/Recumon-Starter-Kit-Story-Stories-ebook/dp/B0797D3MQC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

BN:
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/recumon-michael-re-adams/1127882667?ean=2940158956898

iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/recumon-the-starter-kit-2-story-set/id1339876475?mt=11

Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Michael_R_E_Adams_Recumon_The_Starter_Kit_2_Story?id=GCtIDwAAQBAJ

Kobo:
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/recumon-the-starter-kit-2-story-set


----------



## mradams

I reported Godspeed and To Be Hunted since they still weren't free.


----------



## mradams

Thanks to everyone who reported my first starter kit. It's now free. I hope you can all help me one more time to set the starter kit for my other series to free too. Thanks again!

Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FWLTNRM

Barnes & Noble:
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w?ean=2940161989999

iTunes/Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/a-pact-with-demons-the-starter-kit/id1417710472?mt=11

Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=3kVmDwAAQBAJ

Kobo:
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/a-pact-with-demons-the-starter-kit


----------



## alawston

My short story prequel to my forthcoming novel could do with being made free, please! _The Frag Prince_ is now up on various D2D channels as a free download, and I'd love to match it on Amazon ASAP.

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FW7PGKL

Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/gb/en/ebook/the-frag-prince

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1421430666

(B&N still publishing, but people have started buying it on Amazon UK and I really don't want to get dinged by people paying £0.99 for a 3,500 word short story, so am trying to move quite fast on getting it price-matched)


----------



## alawston

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## C.D. Watson

Price-match reported _The Frag Prince_.


----------



## Georgia

Doing a favor for a friend here who needs a price match request. I'll do the work for her in terms of helping out whoever needs help here.

Amazon hasn't priced matched this thing in months. It's 99 cents there but needs to be free for an upcoming promotion. (gulp!)

Love Overflow

Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BQB78ZC

Google Play
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/love-overflow-eva-quim/1128306493?ean=2940159059772

Barnes and Noble / Nook
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/love-overflow-eva-quim/1128306493?ean=2940155189664

Smashwords
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/808138

Apple / iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/love-overflow/id1364666544?mt=11

Kobo
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/love-overflow-1


----------



## IreneP

Trying to get Haunted marked down to free.

If anyone has a minute to report, I'd appreciate it.

Haunted on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079T73HKZ/

You can report any of these links where it is already free:

B&N
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/haunted-irene-preston/1128760623?ean=2940155608394

Kobo
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/haunted-153

Apple
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/haunted/id1387638959?mt=11


----------



## Jena H

IreneP said:


> Trying to get Haunted marked down to free.
> 
> If anyone has a minute to report, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Haunted on Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079T73HKZ/
> 
> You can report any of these links where it is already free:
> 
> B&N
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/haunted-irene-&#8230;/1128760623&#8230;
> 
> Kobo
> https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/haunted-153
> 
> Apple
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/haunted/id1387638959?mt=11


Reported. 

You may want to fix the link for B&N.... I had to search for the book manually.


----------



## IreneP

Jena H said:


> Reported.
> 
> You may want to fix the link for B&N.... I had to search for the book manually.


Thanks and fixed!


----------



## andreadrew

Trying to get Gypsy Hunted marked down to free.

If anyone has a minute to report, I'd appreciate it.

Gypsy Hunted on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N9Q9PYY

You can report this link where it is already free:

Apple
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1250460691

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jena H

andreadrew said:


> Trying to get Gypsy Hunted marked down to free.
> 
> If anyone has a minute to report, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Gypsy Hunted on Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N9Q9PYY
> 
> You can report this link where it is already free:
> 
> Apple
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1250460691
> 
> Thanks in advance


Reported.


----------



## MichaelBlackbourn

I've made everything free! New covers, all my Roko series of scifi shorts...

Check out my blog post!

http://www.michaelblackbourn.com/2018/11/all-my-books-are-free-on-amazon-today.html


----------



## apostellos16

Hey guys, I've got a favor to ask. My book has gone up on google, kobo and smashwords free, and I would like Amazon to price match. If anyone can spare a moment, and enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area.

I Think It Moved: 
KOBO: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/designed-to-succeed
GOOGLE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/FELIPE_CHAVARRO_POLANIA_DESIGNED_TO_SUCCEED?id=trphDwAAQBAJ&hl=es
smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/914645
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Designed-Succeed-power-discovering-really-ebook/dp/B07CBM3X9P

Any help would be appreciated, and I would be willing to help anyone else out. Thanks,

Felipe Chavarro


----------



## apostellos16

Hey guys, I've got a favor to ask. My book has gone up on google, kobo and smashwords free, and I would like Amazon to price match. If anyone can spare a moment, and enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area.

I Think It Moved: 
KOBO: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/designed-to-succeed
GOOGLE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/FELIPE_CHAVARRO_POLANIA_DESIGNED_TO_SUCCEED?id=trphDwAAQBAJ&hl=es
smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/914645
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Designed-Succeed-power-discovering-really-ebook/dp/B07CBM3X9P

Any help would be appreciated, and I would be willing to help anyone else out. Thanks,

Felipe Chavarro


----------



## apostellos16

Hey guys, I've got a favor to ask. My book has gone up on google, kobo and smashwords free, and I would like Amazon to price match. If anyone can spare a moment, and enter the information below in the "Tell Us About A Lower Price" in the product information area.

I Think It Moved: 
KOBO: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/designed-to-succeed
GOOGLE: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/FELIPE_CHAVARRO_POLANIA_DESIGNED_TO_SUCCEED?id=trphDwAAQBAJ&hl=es
smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/914645
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Designed-Succeed-power-discovering-really-ebook/dp/B07CBM3X9P

Any help would be appreciated, and I would be willing to help anyone else out. Thanks,

Felipe Chavarro


----------



## TromboneAl

Well, I thought that this thread wasn't really necessary, but I set a book to FREE on other sites in November, reported it, but Amazon still hasn't price matched.
_
The Christmas Planet _on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JX9QZL6

On Other Sites:

Kobo https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-christmas-planet-and-other-stories
B&N https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-christmas-planet-and-other-stories-al-macy/1129904635?ean=2940155881193
Apple https://itunes.apple.com/gt/book/the-christmas-planet-and-other-stories/id1445101023?l=en&mt=11

Thanks!


----------



## TromboneAl

Goodbye said:


> If you have time, please report to Amazon to make it permafree.
> 
> Use any of the websites in this link to send it to Amazon.
> 
> Here's an example from Kobo.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079J6H46W
> 
> Gotta build buzz for my upcoming sequel!


It doesn't seem to be free on Kobo, Google Play, or Apple.


----------



## TromboneAl

IreneP said:


> Trying to get Haunted marked down to free.
> 
> If anyone has a minute to report, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Haunted on Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079T73HKZ/
> 
> You can report any of these links where it is already free:
> 
> B&N
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/haunted-irene-preston/1128760623?ean=2940155608394
> 
> Kobo
> https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/haunted-153
> 
> Apple
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/haunted/id1387638959?mt=11


This also doesn't seem to be free on those sites. Am I misunderstanding how this works?


----------



## William Collins.

Hi, if anyone can help I'd like my short story reported as free.

Amazon still says it's $1.41 but its free on other platforms here:

https://www.scribd.com/book/362108690/Choo-Choo-Your-Food-The-Realmer-Chronicles-1

https://www.24symbols.com/book/x/x/x?id=2400646

Thank you.


----------



## DmGuay

I'm starting to worry that Zon won't price match to free ahead of my big promo next week, so if you have a minute could you do me a solid and go to my book page, hit report lower price? I would be very appreciative. I paid big $$ for promo and this is my first free run and I'll be devastated if the price isn't zero and the whole thing is a bust! Thank you so much!

Here are the details!
My zon book page:

https://www.amazon.com/Jess-Rising-Guardians-Salt-Creek-ebook/dp/B06ZZD2P2S

Book match:
Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/D_M_Guay_Jess_Rising?id=bqGLDwAAQBAJ
Itunes:



Nook: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/jess-rising-dm-guay/1127154534?ean=2940161391082


----------



## chumlychums

I will, I couldn't find a "lower price" button/section


----------



## DmGuay

chumlychums said:


> I will, I couldn't find a "lower price" button/section


Under the product details, right after you see the book's rankings in different categories, is a line that says 
"Would you like to tell us about a lower price?" Click that and voila!

Thanks...


----------



## Lady Vine

I just tried several times, but I'm getting this message: "There was an error sending your feedback. Please try again." Really not sure why that's happening. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Marseille France or Bust

I tried, but got this error:
"There was an error sending your feedback. Please try again."

Got error with Google/B&N.


----------



## DmGuay

Marseille said:


> I tried, but got this error:
> "There was an error sending your feedback. Please try again."
> 
> Got error with Google/B&N.


I got that same error?

Thanks for trying. If I get any other news, I will update.

I appreciate the help!!


----------



## Sanne

I got the same error message, too. I hope you get the price dropped in time!!! Best of luck with the promo.


----------



## Dayseye

Successfully reported on the .co.uk site with a "thank you for your feedback" 

Unsuccessfully reported on Amazon.com site, with the same error message as reported by others. 

Hope you get it sorted in time (maybe the reports are going through & this message is just a glitch?)

Good luck with your promo.


----------



## ImaWriter

Tried for you on .ca and getting the error message there too.


----------



## DmGuay

Ugh. Thanks for trying y'all. They're royally screwing up. They sent this message Thursday night and my price hasn't changed. I just sent ANOTHEr request. I'll be pretty mad if I wasted $300 on book promos only to have Zon not change the price. 

"we're working with our Technical Team to resolve your request on price matching title "Jess, Rising". It's taking longer than usual to resolve this, and I'm very sorry about the delay."


----------



## ibizwiz

Help, please. I need to get Amazon to price-match the first novel of our first series to free. The book is free in B&N and Kobo, but my friends are getting this message when they try to send pricing feedback via the pop-up box on the Amazon product page:

"There was an error submitting the feedback. Try again."

We tried a shorter URL for the Nook version, but got same error.

Here is the shortened (and tested) URL for the B&N Nook version:
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/1129605003

In Kobo:
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/drawn-to-the-flames-the-trilogy-vol-1

Apple has not yet updated for the new zero price.

And here is the book in the Kindle store:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HHYZ5YK

Would appreciate your trying, and/or suggestions on how to get Amazon to accept the request.

(I have not contacted Amazon KDP directly. Prefer to see what the KBoards experts have to say, first.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DmGuay

After three emails and one phone call to 'Zon, my book is now set to free. (Phew.) Just in time, as paid promo starts tomorrow. 

Apparently, the process kept getting stuck at step one. I'd email to request a price match, they'd reply to say "okay, we'll look into it and get back to you." Then... nothing. 

The guy on the phone was very helpful, and sure enough, it was resolved within three hours.


----------



## Becca Mills

As we have a megathread for price-matching requests, I'm merging this one into that one. Glad the price-matching was resolved on time, DmGuay!


----------



## ibizwiz

Resolved my price-matching problem. Case closed.


----------



## nyyphin11

Please help me get my e-book free on Amazon.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/939784

https://www.amazon.com/Escaping-Shadows-Travis-Verge-ebook/dp/B07RWNWL8G/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1558229209&sr=1-1


----------



## nyyphin11

Please help me get my e-book free on Amazon.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/939784

https://www.amazon.com/Escaping-Shadows-Travis-Verge-ebook/dp/B07RWNWL8G/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1558229209&sr=1-1

Go to this amazon link and click on -- Would you like to tell us about a lower price? after the ranking on the page.
I heard that if a large amount of people do this then they will lower it to $0.

Thanks for helping me out


----------



## reweber1965

Can you please report me:

Amazon Links (not free): 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BRVSM7T/ref=series_rw_dp_sw
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07BRVSM7T/ref=series_rw_dp_sw

FREE at:
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tacitan-legacy-re-weber/1130505990
https://www.kobo.com/gb/en/ebook/the-tacitan-legacy

Thanks
Richard


----------



## Marathon490

Hi all,

Can you please help us make our e-book free on Amazon? We're also happy to help anyone who needs to make their book free as well. Let us know. 

Here's our Amazon link:
https://www.amazon.com/Race-Marathon-Jay-Greenwood-ebook-dp-B07QP9LMPY/dp/B07QP9LMPY/

And here are the links to the stores whee it's already free.
B&N Nook: 
https://bit.ly/2WNs3rK

Kobo:
https://bit.ly/2MDvXjs

Apple:
https://books.apple.com/us/book/id1458687252

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## rogiebonior

Hi Folks,

My novel "Milky Way Tango" is free on Barnes & Noble. Please make it free on Amazon.

The relevant page on B&N is 
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/milky-way-tango-roger-alan-bonner/1129504142?ean=2940156426058.

The relevant page on Amazon is 
https://www.amazon.com/Milky-Way-Tango-Belt-Stories-ebook/dp/B07L8NFFV8/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=Milky+Way+Tango&qid=1560524708&s=gateway&sr=8-3

Thanks much.

Roger Boner


----------



## Jena H

reweber1965 said:


> Can you please report me:
> 
> Amazon Links (not free):
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BRVSM7T/ref=series_rw_dp_sw
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07BRVSM7T/ref=series_rw_dp_sw
> 
> FREE at:
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-tacitan-legacy-re-weber/1130505990
> https://www.kobo.com/gb/en/ebook/the-tacitan-legacy
> 
> Thanks
> Richard


Reweber, your book is free in the UK. Not free in the US, but that's because it's also not free on Kobo or B&N.


----------



## Jena H

My book of two short holiday stories is somehow no longer free.  Not sure how that happened, since it's been free for a long time, and is still free elsewhere. (It's only free on amazon.com, and not in other countries. bleah) Anyway, I'm getting ready to run a Christmas in July promo, so I'd love to "Make my Story Free Again." 

My book on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAAM2R1/

My book on B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tis-the-season-jean-louise/1125197562?ean=2940156878925

My book on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/684821

Thanks to anyone who can spare two minutes to try to help.


----------



## jessie520

Hi All!

Just discovered today that my short story is no longer free, when it was yesterday...

If you have a moment, I'd appreciate the help! Thank you!

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012HHJXVK
Barnes and Noble: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/noontide-sun-jessie-thomas/1123684000?ean=2940158295515
Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/noontide-sun
Apple iBooks: https://books.apple.com/us/book/id1106253103


----------



## Jena H

jessie520 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Just discovered today that my short story is no longer free, when it was yesterday...
> 
> If you have a moment, I'd appreciate the help! Thank you!
> 
> Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012HHJXVK
> Barnes and Noble: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/noontide-sun-jessie-thomas/1123684000?ean=2940158295515
> Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/noontide-sun
> Apple iBooks: https://books.apple.com/us/book/id1106253103


Looks to me like your book is already free on Amazon US store. It says:
Digital List Price:	$0.99
Kindle Price:	$0.00



(I could still use some help on mine, though.... )


----------



## jessie520

I noticed it changed today. Must've switched overnight!

Done!


----------



## Jena H

Jena H said:


> My book of two short holiday stories is somehow no longer free.  Not sure how that happened, since it's been free for a long time, and is still free elsewhere. (It's only free on amazon.com, and not in other countries. bleah) Anyway, I'm getting ready to run a Christmas in July promo, so I'd love to "Make my Story Free Again."
> 
> My book on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAAM2R1/
> 
> My book on B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tis-the-season-jean-louise/1125197562?ean=2940156878925
> 
> My book on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/684821
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can spare two minutes to try to help.


Thanks to those who've clicked on this for me.

I still need some help getting this set of short stories made free.... I want to do a "Christmas in July" promotion, but can't do it unless it's free on .com. So if anyone can spare two minutes to report my lower prices, I'd appreciate it!!


----------



## Jena H

Jena H said:


> My book of two short holiday stories is somehow no longer free.  Not sure how that happened, since it's been free for a long time, and is still free elsewhere. (It's only free on amazon.com, and not in other countries. bleah) Anyway, I'm getting ready to run a Christmas in July promo, so I'd love to "Make my Story Free Again."
> 
> My book on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAAM2R1/
> 
> My book on B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tis-the-season-jean-louise/1125197562?ean=2940156878925
> 
> My book on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/684821
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can spare two minutes to try to help.


Anyone? Beuller? Could use some help, or my Christmas in July promotion might have to be Christmas in August.....


----------



## Jena H

Jena H said:


> My book of two short holiday stories is somehow no longer free.  Not sure how that happened, since it's been free for a long time, and is still free elsewhere. (It's only free on amazon.com, and not in other countries. bleah) Anyway, I'm getting ready to run a Christmas in July promo, so I'd love to "Make my Story Free Again."
> 
> My book on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAAM2R1/
> 
> My book on B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tis-the-season-jean-louise/1125197562?ean=2940156878925
> 
> My book on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/684821
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can spare two minutes to try to help.





Jena H said:


> Still keeping my fingers crossed....
> Anyone? Beuller? Could use some help, or my Christmas in July promotion might have to be Christmas in August.....


----------



## martyns

Can we please report my new permafree?

Thanks!

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/903871

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07QC6JKKG/

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QC6JKKG/


----------



## Jena H

martyns said:


> Can we please report my new permafree?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/903871
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07QC6JKKG/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QC6JKKG/


I reported yours on the .com site, but I don't have an account to do it in .uk.

I hope you were able to report mine, above.


----------



## martyns

Yep, you're done. I just checked and it's still not gone through. Mine hasn't gone through either! Is there a faster way of doing this these days?


----------



## Jena H

martyns said:


> Yep, you're done. I just checked and it's still not gone through. Mine hasn't gone through either! Is there a faster way of doing this these days?


Contact Amazon directly and request them to match your book to $0.00. On the main KDP dashboard screen, use the Help at top right, then go to left-hand menu for Edit Book Details, and go from there. That should do it.

I notice your book is not free now either in .com or .uk. I would definitely mention that in your contact to them. Provide ALL the info, including links to both sites.


----------



## WG Spillman

Just discovered these forums while searching for ways to get Amazon to make my book free. So glad I did. There's so much here!

Anyway, here's my book not-free on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VJDJ6KV

And here it is permafree on B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/krisvet-wg-spillman/1132421968?ean=2940163274154
Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/krisvet-a-fierce-fairy-tale
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/947863

Thanks!


----------



## Jena H

WG Spillman said:


> Just discovered these forums while searching for ways to get Amazon to make my book free. So glad I did. There's so much here!
> 
> Anyway, here's my book not-free on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VJDJ6KV
> 
> And here it is permafree on B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/krisvet-wg-spillman/1132421968?ean=2940163274154
> Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/krisvet-a-fierce-fairy-tale
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/947863
> 
> Thanks!


Reported. Good luck!


----------



## FraserTime

Hello,

I'm glad to have found this great community and resource for fellow authors.

Please report my non-free book on Amazon.com: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07N36C9DS/

And here are the permafree sources:
B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/timeless-copywriting-secrets-fraser-druet/1130361049 
Apple: https://books.apple.com/us/book/id1474999965 
Kobo: https://bit.ly/2SWIiP2

Thanks,
Fraser


----------



## pattyloof

Hi, I just set my book free and need your help:

The Jacq of Spades (not free on Amazon): http://getbook.at/jacqofspades

Free on Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-jacq-of-spades-patricia-loofbourrow/1122885535

Free on Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-jacq-of-spades-2

Free on Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-jacq-of-spades/id1054901909?mt=11

Thank you so much!

Patty


----------



## pattyloof

FraserTime said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm glad to have found this great community and resource for fellow authors.
> 
> Please report my non-free book on Amazon.com: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07N36C9DS/
> 
> And here are the permafree sources:
> B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/timeless-copywriting-secrets-fraser-druet/1130361049
> Apple: https://books.apple.com/us/book/id1474999965
> Kobo: https://bit.ly/2SWIiP2
> 
> Thanks,
> Fraser


Done! Hope it helps.


----------



## Jena H

FraserTime said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm glad to have found this great community and resource for fellow authors.
> 
> Please report my non-free book on Amazon.com: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07N36C9DS/
> 
> And here are the permafree sources:
> B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/timeless-copywriting-secrets-fraser-druet/1130361049
> Apple: https://books.apple.com/us/book/id1474999965
> Kobo: https://bit.ly/2SWIiP2
> 
> Thanks,
> Fraser





pattyloof said:


> Hi, I just set my book free and need your help:
> 
> The Jacq of Spades (not free on Amazon): http://getbook.at/jacqofspades
> 
> Free on Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-jacq-of-spades-patricia-loofbourrow/1122885535
> 
> Free on Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-jacq-of-spades-2
> 
> Free on Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-jacq-of-spades/id1054901909?mt=11
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Patty


Done and done.


----------



## FraserTime

pattyloof said:


> Done! Hope it helps.


Thanks pattyloof. I've done yours too.

And thank you Jena too


----------



## jimmyg

I need help getting my ebook free on amazon com

I put it free on smashwords and now propagated 
to bn.com

on Amazon.com link is
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07MBR2Q7Z/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1568483182&sr=8-1

on smashwords link is
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/920901

and on barnes noble link is
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-ghost-signal-jimmy-ghinis/1130476563?ean=2940163335671

thanks.


----------



## Bill3515

Hi guys, I've just gone wide with my new book and would love to have it free on Amazon.

Here's the zon links

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SQBVR5V?ref_=pe_3052080_276849420

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07SQBVR5V/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i1

And here is where the novel is free on Apple, Kobo and Scribd,

https://www.kobo.com/gb/en/ebook/the-dawnvel-druids

https://books.apple.com/us/book/id1480240279

https://www.scribd.com/book/426086446/The-Dawnvel-Druids

Thanks a lot, I appreciate it.


----------



## Lady Runa

Hey guys,

You do realize, don't you, that in order to get your book free, you don't need to "report" it anymore? Just write to KDP support asking them to make it perma free and give them the links to the sites where it's free, and they'll do it for you. I've done it several times already, it worked every time. Just go to KDP > Help > Contact Us > Pricing > Price Matching and ask them to make it free.


----------



## Bill3515

Thanks Runa, I did that too. Amazon replied saying they'll get back to me by the 23rd, but I have a promo on the 22nd and I need it free before then. I'm not sure, but I think other ppl reporting it makes the book free quicker?


----------



## jimmyg

my book is free smashwords on bn.com kobo.com however Amazon shows kindle blank price.i go to the page.shows not free yet. can anyone make it free on 
amazon?

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/920901
https://www.amazon.com/GHOST-SIGNAL-Paranormal-Techniques-enhancements-ebook/dp/B07MBR2Q7Z/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1568894128&ref_=tmm_kin_title_0&sr=8-1

https://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-ghost-signal-jimmy-ghinis/1130476563?ean=2940163335671

https://www.kobo.com/gr/en/ebook/the-ghost-signal-new-paranormal-research-in-recently-deceased-ghosts-entities-new-theories-new-techniques-new-enhancements-and-the-afterworld-revealed


----------



## jimmyg

I want to make my book free on amazon

Amazon link
https://www.amazon.com/GHOST-SIGNAL-Paranormal-Techniques-enhancements-ebook/dp/B07MBR2Q7Z/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1568894128&ref_=tmm_kin_title_0&sr=8-1
https://www.kobo.com/gr/en/ebook/the-ghost-signal-new-paranormal-research-in-recently-deceased-ghosts-entities-new-theories-new-techniques-new-enhancements-and-the-afterworld-revealed

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/920901


----------



## martyns

Can you please help me make my latest book free on Amazon.co.uk and Amazon.com?


[URL=https://www.amazon.co]https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07VYS6DS3/[/url]
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VYS6DS3/

It's already free on:- 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/951812
https://www.kobo.com/gr/en/ebook/deathsworn-arc-the-isharian-hoard
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/deathsworn-arc-martyn-stanley/1132770534?ean=2940163296804
https://books.apple.com/us/book/deathsworn-arc-the-isharian-hoard/id1475151728

Many thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## notjohn

Consider the wisdom of Cole Porter:

Never give anything away, away, away
That you can sell.
Ev'ry night, ev'ry day,
Try to remember, ma belle,
Never give anything away, away, away
That you can sell.


----------



## Analeiskye

Hi-
Can you all please help me make my latest book free on Amazon?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YNZJCM8


----------



## Jena H

Analeiskye said:


> Hi-
> Can you all please help me make my latest book free on Amazon?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YNZJCM8


Pls include links to your book at other outlets, so we can provide the links to Amazon.


----------



## Folcro

Hey kboards. I finally broke down and decided to make the first book of my fantasy series free. I tried to explain to amazon how we would ultimately make money off of this, but sadly they seemed to disagree.

This is the link to my smashwords page for said book:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/994022

Thank you so much guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Josette

I tried to get Amazon to offer my book for free (as they do with so many other books):
https://kindlenationdaily.com/
http://hundredzeros.com/ (some of the books are free)
http://fkb.me/ (even though the listing is from 2018, I checked one of the books and it's still free)

but after much back and forth, passing the buck, {pardon the pun }, etc., I was told Amazon wouldn't list a book as free unless we give Amazon our social security number, bank details, etc., but I wasn't comfortable giving out that personal information (especially as I wasn't "earning"/making any money).


----------



## jimmyg

The Ghost Signal at amazon.com need to be permafree that is not. link
https://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Signal-Paranormal-Techniques-Enhancements/dp/0359386660

sites seen free to show on amazon
bn.com
https://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-ghost-signal-jimmy-ghinis/1130476563?ean=2940163335671

apple books
https://books.apple.com/us/book/ghost-signal-new-paranormal-research-in-recently-deceased/id1479972187

smashwords
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/920901


----------



## jimmyg

mistakenly sent paperback link the link to make
kindle permafree is

https://www.amazon.com/GHOST-SIGNAL-Paranormal-Techniques-enhancements-ebook/dp/B07MBR2Q7Z/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?keywords=ghost+signal&qid=1580383431&sr=8-1

sites already free

sites seen free to show on amazon
bn.com
https://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-ghost-signal-jimmy-ghinis/1130476563?ean=2940163335671

apple books
https://books.apple.com/us/book/ghost-signal-new-paranormal-research-in-recently-deceased/id1479972187

smashwords
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/920901


----------



## RandyN

I, too, have been trying to convince Amazon to make my series starter THE OWL AND THE DRAGON free.

If anyone has a spare moment to help, I'd be grateful. Thanks.

--Randy

Amazon link:
https://www.amazon.com/Owl-Dragon-Bander-Adventures-Book-ebook/dp/B0792SCZR7/

Use one of these store links to demonstrate that it is free elsewhere:

B&N:
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-owl-and-the-dragon-randy-nargi/1129963253

Kobo: 
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-owl-and-the-dragon


----------



## jessie520

I think I've been trying for almost a month to get Amazon to make my short story free again...

If you have a spare minute, I'd appreciate it!

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012HHJXVK

Barnes & Noble: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/noontide-sun-jessie-thomas/1123684000?ean=2940158295515

Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/noontide-sun

Thank you!


----------



## BrianKittrell

Warms my heart to see this tradition still alive after all these years.


----------



## Jena H

The last few that I've looked at are already free, so... nothing for me to do here.


----------



## William Collins.

.


----------



## Paul Bellow

Trying to get a book permafree on Amazon. Any help appreciated. It's on SmashWords and B&N as free, but it hasn't shown up on Apple yet. I've heard Apple is needed these days? My first permafree adventure. Thanks in advance.

Amazon Book: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B084JNNZ6V

B&N FREE: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/roguelike-paul-bellow/1136401996;jsessionid=D1200FF58D18CF106B7C09BC46B10584.prodny_store02-atgap03?ean=2940163465972


----------



## William Collins.

Hi everyone,

A Darker Shade of Sorcery is once again free at these links. If anyone could let Amazon know it would be very much appreciated.

Thank you.

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-darker-shade-of-sorcery-william-collins/1124742493?ean=2940163884810

https://www.kobo.com/gb/en/ebook/a-darker-shade-of-sorcery-2

https://www.scribd.com/book/446413863/A-Darker-Shade-of-Sorcery-The-Realmers-Series-1
Modify message


----------



## William Collins.

I've also messaged Amazon myself several days ago, but it still doesn't seem to be free?


----------



## Paul Bellow

Paul Bellow said:


> Trying to get a book permafree on Amazon. Any help appreciated. It's on SmashWords and B&N as free, but it hasn't shown up on Apple yet. I've heard Apple is needed these days? My first permafree adventure. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Amazon Book: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B084JNNZ6V
> 
> B&N FREE: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/roguelike-paul-bellow/1136401996;jsessionid=D1200FF58D18CF106B7C09BC46B10584.prodny_store02-atgap03?ean=2940163465972


Hasn't switched yet. Does Amazon still do Permafree? How many reports do you need? I heard a rumor that you have to show them Apple links?

Help! Thanks.


----------



## Jena H

Paul Bellow said:


> Hasn't switched yet. Does Amazon still do Permafree? How many reports do you need? I heard a rumor that you have to show them Apple links?
> 
> Help! Thanks.


I'm seeing it as Free on Amazon.


----------



## Nina Croft

I'm trying to get my book permafree on Amazon and I'd be very grateful for any help. Here are the links...

https://www.amazon.com/Prophecy-Daughters-Morrigan-Book-ebook/dp/B07PJT6LQX/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Prophecy-Daughters-Morrigan-Book-ebook/dp/B07PJT6LQX

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-prophecy-nina-croft/1019376720?ean=2940163447183

https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/the-prophecy-56

https://books.apple.com/us/book/the-prophecy/id1495616528

Thank you - now I will go and do the last few posts...


----------



## Paul Bellow

Jena H said:


> I'm seeing it as Free on Amazon.


Weird. Thanks. Showing as $0.99 still here. US store for you?

Kindle Price:	$0.99


----------



## Jena H

Paul Bellow said:


> Weird. Thanks. Showing as $0.99 still here. US store for you?
> 
> Kindle Price:	$0.99


Initially I only saw the $0.00, but now that I look again, it says I have a $.99 credit, which of course would make the book free for me. I don't know what that credit is.


----------



## Paul Bellow

Jena H said:


> Initially I only saw the $0.00, but now that I look again, it says I have a $.99 credit, which of course would make the book free for me. I don't know what that credit is.


Ah, okay, thanks. I think I found it on Apple Books store and reported that URL.

https://books.apple.com/us/book/roguelike/id1498512794?ign-itsct=books_toolbox&ign-itscg=30200

Someone told me 20 is the magic number, but I have no idea.


----------



## Michael Buckley

My book on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0852SZW62

Can someone tell amazon the book is free at Kobo: https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/unwavering-love-1

and free on google play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=2kvSDwAAQBAJ

Nina, I will tell them yours is free.

Thank you.


----------



## Michael Buckley

Can someone please tell amazon my book is free on other sites.

Amazon location: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0852SZW62

On b&n free: https://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/unwavering-love-1-michael-p-buckley/1136525800?ean=2940163981298

On Apple free: https://books.apple.com/us/book/id1500208043

Thank you. The other thread to make free I could not find it anymore.


----------



## J. Tanner

Michael Buckley said:


> Can someone please tell amazon my book is free on other sites.
> 
> Amazon location: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0852SZW62
> 
> On b&n free: https://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/unwavering-love-1-michael-p-buckley/1136525800?ean=2940163981298
> 
> On Apple free: https://books.apple.com/us/book/id1500208043
> 
> Thank you. The other thread to make free I could not find it anymore.


Having others report is really hit or miss. You're better off contacting KDP support through the appropriate option and requesting they make it free. They usually say they aren't obligated to do so, but do it anyway. Or occasionally one rep will say no, and you just wait a week and try again--because they usually say ok.


----------



## Michael Buckley

I sent them a message. Thanks.


----------



## jlstovall4

I'm trying to convince Amazon to make my book CLASS ZERO and it's sequel INNER CIRCLE free.

If anyone has some time to help me in reporting, that would be great.

Amazon link:
https://www.amazon.com/Class-Zero-Book-ebook/dp/B01G3VA1JO/
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WRL9LVY

B&N
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/class-zero-y-a-marks/1136605481?ean=2940162859499
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/inner-circle-y-a-marks/1136632957?ean=2940162945710


----------



## Michael Buckley

If you want results send an email to amazon support and most likely they will make it free for you. Having others tell amazon takes to long.


----------



## J Bee

Hey all! I'd like to offer people something free to read during these crazy times. Could you please help get Amazon on board?

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Boy-at-Bottom-Fountain-ebook/dp/B07ZDLW83S

And here it is on...

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Jay_Bell_The_Boy_at_the_Bottom_of_the_Fountain?id=1hS4DwAAQBAJ

B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-boy-at-the-bottom-of-the-fountain-jay-bell/1134282837?ean=2940163369867

iTunes: https://books.apple.com/us/book/the-boy-at-the-bottom-of-the-fountain/id1484498127

Thank you!


----------



## Michael Buckley

Fastest way to make free is email amazon kept with the links where it is free and within a few days they will make it free. They will send you an email telling you it’s their decision to make it free. They usually make it free right away as long as it is not sold for a price on another site.


----------



## Jena H

Wow, has it really been a YEAR AND A HALF since someone used this thread? Let's see if we can get it back in ciruculation.

I have a book which somehow "fell off" the free status, and I need to get it back.

Amazon book:


Elsewhere:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/501627

Thanks!


----------



## Kathy Dee

Jena H said:


> Wow, has it really been a YEAR AND A HALF since someone used this thread? Let's see if we can get it back in ciruculation.
> 
> I have a book which somehow "fell off" the free status, and I need to get it back.
> 
> Amazon book:
> 
> 
> Elsewhere:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/501627
> 
> Thanks!


Why don't you simply contact Amazon?


----------



## Jena H

Kathy Dee said:


> Why don't you simply contact Amazon?


If contacting Amazon was easier and generally reliable, that would be a go-to tactic. However, in one way or another, it appears my book is free again, so..... yay!!

(BTW, when I posted on this thread earlier today, I assumed it was the zillion-page thread for "making it free." I didn't realize it was a single-post thread.  )


----------



## Kathy Dee

Jena H said:


> If contacting Amazon was easier and generally reliable, that would be a go-to tactic. However, in one way or another, it appears my book is free again, so..... yay!!
> 
> (BTW, when I posted on this thread earlier today, I assumed it was the zillion-page thread for "making it free." I didn't realize it was a single-post thread.  )


So far, Amazon have always made books free when I asked. I just publish them first on Google Play, set the price to free and then send Amazon a polite request including the Google link.

Anyway, I am glad to hear your problem is sorted


----------



## notjohn

My experience is that Amazon doesn't do this any longer, and that freebies are madness unless you're giving away the first book in a well-developed series or (as in my case) the "book" is actually a teaser for a fair-priced one.

People do download freebies, usually several at a time (from one of several freebie-of-the-day websites). They might read the most promising, then go back and download several more possibilities a few days later.

There are so many of these websites that Amazon long ago introduced a policy that Associates have to actually SELL more books than they give away, in order to ensure that Amazon makes some money from the process. Really, there are people who buy books and people who take freebies, and seldom do the two overlap.


----------



## Becca Mills

I've merged in a new thread. Please make all "make it free" requests here. Thanks!


----------

